# Make a Wish (and other organizations) ~ Wish Trippers UNITE! Volume FIVE!!



## maroo

This is Volume FIVE of the Wish Trippers Community Thread!  

First, Welcome to the WISH TRIPPERS thread!!  

This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips!  This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like. 

If you are new to the DISboards - Welcome!! 

*If you are new, scroll down to post #2 on this thread (just below on this page) and you will find lots of information designed just for our new friends!  

Frequently Asked Questions are answered below in POST 2! *

We also welcome anyone else to the thread, too!  Even you lurkers out there.  




The original thread can be found here:  Wish Trippers...Unite!  VOLUME ONE

And Volume TWO can be found here:
Wish Trippers ...Unite!  VOLUME TWO

And Volume THREE can be found here:
Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume THREE

And Volume FOUR can be found here:
Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume FOUR





Wendygrace started this thread concept in 2007 to serve as a place where families planning Make-A-Wish trips could come and share stories, pictures, information, and just life!  Thank you so much, Wendygrace, because many of us have become friends through your original thread!  

So...let's keep the thread going...


Many of these families have chosen to write a trip report and you can find the links to ALL of the Wish Trip Reports right here:  (This list includes many of the trips linked in Volume One!)


*WE are HOME!  Trip Reports!!*

*2004*
Amazing Grace's Wish Trip (links)-MAW/GKTW-Late June 04

*2007*
Wendygrace's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Late June 07            Great pictures, magical moments!  The founder of this thread wrote this one!

5dwarves' Wish Trip - Magic Moments/GKTW-August 07  Uber planner!  Live report from Disney!  Followed by a day by day report with pictures!

LeeLee2U's Wish Trip - Texas Wishing Well/Beach Club - September 07 Note they stayed at the Beach Club (Texas Wishing Well Funded Trip).  This trip report includes hints for wheelchairs (manual push chair)

Bill Lin's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - September 07 Good index!  Has a wealth of advice for Wish Trippers that has been linked on this Wish Trippers Unite thread!

Who'syourMickey's Wish Trip-Dream Factory/GKTW - September 07 Dream Factory trip.  Good index!  Great allergies information!  Good info re: GKTW villas.  TR is unfinished, though.


iluvmickeymouse!'s Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-Oct.23-31, 2007 Great TR!  Lots of pics.  Very detailed.  Lots of character interaction.  Complete with Photopass pics!  




**** Update - I have been off the DIS for a while and am now actively looking for someone to pass this thread on to...Maybe a wish parent out there...or a Moderator on this board...or someone else that is interested in Wish Trips and has some time to organize these trips.  If you are interested, please PM me!  Thanks!!  




*2008*
Eeyore's Mom's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Jan 18-25, 2008   Completed Trip Report to Day 3

Queenie122's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May10-20, 2008   Done through first day

lotferg's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May 19-24, 2008   About half finished

GoofyDoo's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW July 29-Aug 4, 08 *** FINISHED!*

PatMcDuck's Wish Trip - DISNEYLAND - Aug 08 ***  FINISHED!*

HeatherN's Wish Trip August 2-8, 2008 *** FINISHED!*

Robin+5's Wish Trip August 16-23 *** FINISHED!*

laurenmama's Wish Trip Aug 19-25, 08  Pre-Trip Report, but no trip report

mistymouse5001's Trip Report MAW/GKTW Sept 5-11, 08 *** FINISHED*

bigdisgrandma's Grandparent Trip Report Sept 10-16, 08 MAW/GKTW Extended Family Sept 10-16  Pre-Trip report, TR through day 2 (includes Christmas at GKTW)

NicoleDisneyFan's Wish Trip Sept. 22-27, 08  Done through Day 1

Maroo (Lauren) Wish Trip Report! Oct 3-9, 08 MAW/Contemporary Resort *** FINISHED!*

hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip - Oct 15 - 20, 08  MAW/GKTW (Disboards thread)  (See BLOG link below for Trip Report!)
hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip BLOG!  Trip Starts Posting in October! *** FINISHED!  TR is on their BLOG*

duquette (Ethan) Wish Trip - Nov 1 - 7, 08   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Lambflock's Wish Trip - Nov. 6-12 MAW/GKTW 

oklamomof4boys' Wish Trip MAW Nov. 16-22, 08 *** FINISHED!*

bex271 (Jonah) MAW/GKTW Nov 20-26, 08   Jonah Passed away March 13, 2009

zeppy68 (Ian) Wish Trip  Nov 23-29, 08   MAW/GKTW

twinmum's (Mark) Trip Report Starlight Starbright Foundation of CANADA/GKTW  Nov 08

khalana (Lydia) Wish Trip - Dec 5 - 12, 08  Rainbow Society of Canada/GKTW

AmberGreenawalt (Sebastian) Wish Trip - Dec 6-14, 08   MAW/GKTW

hotmamac's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW Dec.13-19,08

LuvGoing2Disney7's Wish Trip - Dec.17-23,08 MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

OneBlessedFamily (Samuel) Wish Trip - Dec 17 - Jan 3 (08-09)  MAW/GKTW


*2009*

munch704 (Morgan) Wish Trip  Jan 1 - 7, 09   Starlight/Embassy Suites!  

iu97alum (Emily) Wish Trip - Jan 18 - 22, 09  MAW/CRUISE!

mom2lilnick (Nick) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Jan 19-25, 09

llurgy (Becca) Wish Trip   Jan 21 - 27, 09   MAW/GKTW

camarks1234 (AJ) Wish Trip - Feb 1 - 5, 09   MAW/CRUISE!

mindymouse1 (Clint) Wish Trip  Feb 9 - Feb 15, 2009   MAW/GKTW

macntosh (Mya) Wish Trip - Feb 21 - 28, 09  MAW/GKTW
Link to Trip Report:  Mya Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*


tinytreasures (Jason) Wish Trip - Feb 22 - 28, 09   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report Link:  Jason's Wish Trip - the Trip Report! *** FINISHED!*

LoveTheseKids (Kate) Wish Trip - Last week in Feb  MAW/GKTW


ndloewen (Noah) Wish Trip  End Feb - early March, 2009  Children's Wish Foundation   Noah Passed away on July 29, 2009
Noah's Blog for Updates on Noah:  http://www.noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/
Noah's Blog for the TRIP REPORT!  http://noahswishtrip.blogspot.com/

Muttshouse (Elsa) Wish Trip   March 24 - 29  MAW/GKTW

dmbfan (Jakob) Wish Trip  March 28 - April 3, 2009  MAW/GKTW (This is the pre-trip report)
Jake's Wish Trip - This is the TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

Tamraj (Jessica) Wish Trip  March 31 - April 5, 2009

BeckySob (Piper) Wish PRETrip  April 9 - 15, 2009  MAW/GKTW
BeckySob (Piper) POST Trip Report! *** FINISHED!  (but pictures are "inactive" - so no pictures)*

queengonzo (Matthew) Wish Trip - April 18 - 24, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Matthew's Wish Trip Report - On their BLOG - GO TO APRIL 18, 2009 to see it.   *** FINISHED on blog!*

LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip - April 23 - April 29, 2009  MAW/GKTW
LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip REPORT!  It started!!! *** FINISHED!*

tbelfonti (Olivia) Wish Trip - April 27 - May 2 *** FINISHED!*

WishMom09 (Caleb) Wish Trip - May 9 - May 15, 2009 *** FINISHED!*

daddyto8 (Micah) Wish Trip - May 15-21   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

mlbarbian (Luke) Wish Trip - May 16-22, 2009   MAW/GKTW

josabbimommy (Joseph) Wish Trip - May 22-28th, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

kmparrish5 (Bailee) Wish Trip - May 23 - 29, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Andreaswish (Andrea) Wish Trip - June 8 - 13, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

keetmommy (Emma) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009
Trip Report:  Emma Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*

bellaririsa (Malia) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Lisarh (Kali) Wish Trip - June 17 - 21, 2009

sammie girl (Lexi) Wish Trip - June 18 - 24, 2009  Dream Factory/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

merneric (Sam) Wish Trip - June 22 - 28, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

AJ's Magical Wish Trip - A Post-Trip Report - June 30-July 5, 2009  MAW/GKTW 

myasma (Mya) Wish Trip - July 17 - 23, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*   Mya passed away on April 8, 2010

tastycollector Wish Trip DisneyLAND July 18 - 28, 2009
Trip Report:  Wish Trip REPORT!  DisneyLAND! *** FINISHED!*

Matt1056  (Lucas) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW  September 5-11, 2009
GUEST Trip Report:  Lucas - One Magical Morning - Written by Maroo *** FINISHED! (partial TR - covers one morning)*

Corrine 1973 (Liam) Wish Trip - Sept 13 - 19, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Liam Wish Trip Report

terry (Richard) Make a Wish Trip - Sept 26 - Oct 2, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Hurwitzfamily04 (Jayden) Make a Wish Trip   Sept 26 - October 2, 2009   MAW/GKTW

Somer (Jozlynn) Wish Trip - October 2-8, 2009 *WISH FLIGHT!*

Mickydees (Collin) Wish Trip - October 10 - 16, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

wkualum (Mikaela) Wish Trip - October 10-16, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report BLOG:  http://mikaelamadeawish.blogspot.com/ *** FINISHED!*

ahkeela (Azaria) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW   October 20 - 28, 2009

MomTo4+More (Deyki) Wish Trip  November 1-7, 2009    MAW/GKTW  

2specialkids (Nikolas "Boo") Wish Trip   November 2-8, 2009  MAW/GKTW   

CrystalSnow (Melia) Wish Trip   November 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

kdzbear (Tyler) Wish Trip - November 20-25, 2009 Dream Factory/All Star Sports (ASSp) *** FINISHED!*

cleostar09 (Saundria) Wish Trip  Coming VERY soon!!

Soon2B4 (Aidan) Wish Trip - November 29-December 5, 2009   MAW/GKTW

thatkid (Alyssa) Wish Trip - December 2-9, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Alyssa's TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

StefaniLyn (Bella) Wish Trip   December 3-12, 2009 MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Bella's Trip Report!

Savannah's Mami (Savannah) Wish Trip   December 8-14, 2009     MAW/GKTW
Savannah's Trip Report - LINK TO BLOG  You will need to go back to January 2010 to get the Wish Trip Report.  *** FINISHED!*

chrissid7 (Alyssa) Wish Trip  December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

pacrosby (Matty) Wish Trip   December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Matty's Trip Report
Mini Report:  Maroo's version of Matty's Night with the Gingerbread Men





*2010*

momma mouse (Sloan) Wish Trip  Jan 23-30, 2010  Dream Factory/GKTW

pipersmom (Piper) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    March 2-8, 2010
Piper's Trip Report: I'm Not Riding THAT! A Trip With Character! Piper's Wish Trip 3/2-8

Thumper321 (Aidan) Wish Trip  MAW   March 1-7, 2010
Aidan's TRIP REPORT!

Momofwishkid (Gavin) Wish Trip   March 3-9, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Gavin's TRIP REPORT!

alaskanabbott (James) Wish Trip  March 16, 2010  Wish Upon a North Star/GKTW
The Trip Report:James's Trip Report!

maryrn11168 (Brian) Wish Trip   MAW/CRUISE  March 27-April 3, 2010

noahsketomom (Noah) Wish Trip    April 7-13, 2010    MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Noah's Wish Trip - Trip Report

kellyw8863 (Ali) Wish Trip  April 19 - 26, 2010   MAW/GKTW   
Ali TRIP REPORT!

yinyanggirls (Phoebe) Wish Trip   April 17-30, 2010  MAW/GKTW
The Trip Report!:Phoebe Trip Report

pnutallergymom (Brigitte) Wish Trip  April 23-May 5, 2010 MAW/Animal Kingdom Lodge

Mtopher3 (Ashley) Wish Trip  MAW/CRUISE  May 9 - 13, 2010

NVDadof3 (Seth) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  May 19-25, 2010

wishin'_on_a_star  (Catherine) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  May 17-23, 2010
Trip Report!: Catherine's Trip Report!

TTomlinson (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   End of May, 2010

momto4greatkids (Keith) Wish Trip   MAW   June 12-18, 2010    MAW/GKTW

wish_upon_a_star35 (Chase) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 23-29, 2010
Trip Report!:  Chase TRIP REPORT!

The3DsMommy (Derek) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 30 - July 6, 2010

cantwaittoseemickey (Ty) Wish Trip  July 10-16, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Ty's Trip Report!

Laurensmom2004 (Lauren) Wish Trip  July 11 - 17, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Lauren's Trip Report!

Adrismommy (Adri) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  July 17-23, 2010 

casper_jj11 (Sydney) Wish Trip  Children's Wish Foundation of Canada/GF  August 7-17, 2010
Trip Report: Sydney's Trip Report!

balloondoggie (Kayla) TRIP REPORT - This was live on their blog - LIVE starting 9/5/2010!

Haybuggsmom (Haylee) Wish Trip  Toby's Dream Foundation/GKTW  Dates Sept 18-25, 2010

pouty_tink (Kaylin) Wish Trip   Dream Come True/GKTW  September 20-26, 2010 

kayrasen333 (Jackson) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Sept 26-Oct 2, 2010

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    TRIP REPORT!!!!

J'sMum (J) Wish Trip  Dream Factory/GKTW  October 2010

Love_Monkey (Rachael) Whis Trip  MAW/GKTW  October 1-7, 2010  **Wish Flight!!**

ktcwinmommy (Kira) Wish Trip  GKTW  October 3-9, 2010

jen-y (Nicky) Wish Trip  Dreams Come True/GKTW   Oct 6-17, 2010 

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 6-12, 2010

syammt (Madison) Wish Trip  Special Wish Foundation/GKTW  Oct 26 - Nov 1, 2010

rcq925 (Hayley) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

LydRos (Madison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW November 15-21, 2010 

masonbsc (Haden) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 27-December 4, 2010

icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 28-December 5, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!  ***FINISHED*

that's nice (Juliana (aka: Ana)) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 1-7, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!

owensdad (Owen) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 6-13, 2010

Bearshouse (Alexander) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 11-17, 2010

4monkeys (Allison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW (Harry Potter focus! )  December 12-18, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!!!

Emilyswish (Emily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   December 27 - January 1, 2011






*2011*

Manymosi (Wendy) Wish Trip  MAW/Wilderness Lodge!   January 22-28, 2011

lawblond7 (Jake) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  January 28 - Feb 3, 2011

katieswish (Katie) Wish Trip  A Wish Come True/GKTW  Jan 2011

fulseasmama (Chelsea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 1-7, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!

hollie1974 (Lily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 6-12, 2011

Redwavess (Mallory) Wish Trip   ??MAW/GKTW  Feb 19-25, 2011 ***FINISHED (includes TR!)*

Joshay2234 (Haylie) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   February 20-26, 2011

kailatilear (Abby) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Feb 24-March 2, 2011

Glo's Wish (Gloria Joy) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  end of Feb 2011

luvmygrlz3 (Khelsey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3-9, 2011

CeraMomof3 (Mila) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3 - 11, 2011

blessed03 (Carter) Wish Trip  MAW/?? March 5-11, 2011

my2girlsrock (Taylor) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 13 - 19, 2011

Mom2mitokids (Korissa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 13-23, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!

MitoDadMO (Kade) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 16-22, 2011   Kade Passed away on October 14, 2011.

jwallaceent (Brooke) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 23-29, 2011

jj0plin (Elliot) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 31 - April 8, 2011

HeatherSP (Lhea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  April 15 - 21, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!


brookerene (Kaleb) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  April 18-24, 2011 

Mom2Miracles ("Peanut") Wish Trip  CWF/GKTW   end of April/first part of May, 2011

LVMom23 (Hannah) Wish Trip!  April 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mawmay2011 (Brooke) Wish Trip!  May 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW

andys_wish (Andy) Wish Trip!  May 6-12, 2011  MAW/GKTW

rosieari9197 (Ari) Wish Trip!  May 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mommy2girlswv (January) Wish Trip   May 6 - May 12, 2011  MAW/??
TRIP REPORT!!

tinytreasures (Avy) Wish Trip   May 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW

evsmama30 (Evan) Wish Trip  May 19 - 24, 2011  Sunshine Foundation/Dream Village

shruley "Gabriella" (name changed to protect privacy for the family) Wish Trip!   MAW/GKTW  Trip Report In Progress!!  

Perrinsmommy (Perrin) Wish Trip!  June 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Tonyababyrn (Trace) Wish Trip!  June 8-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW

alexwyn (Hamilton) Wish Trip!  June 14-20, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mysevendwarfs (Bridget) Wish Trip!  June 27 - July 3, 2011  MAW/GKTW 

Happy_Dreams1's Wish Trip!  (Claudia) August 2011 MAW/GKTW

chelleydi77 (Madison) Wish Trip!  Aug 21 - 25, 2011  MAW/CRUISE - Disney Dream!

angeque143 (Eva) Wish Trip!  Sept 6-12, 2011   MAW/GKTW

mom2pixies (Brooke) Wish Trip!  Sept 8 - 15, 2011  MAW/GKTW

vegaangel82 (Gabriella) Wish Trip!  Sept 10-17, 2011  MAW/CRUISE!!

jessiebean (Micah) Wish Trip!  Sept 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW

princessmamaof5 (Mackenzie) Wish Trip!  Sept 12-18, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Em'swish (Emily) Wish Trip!  Sept 24-30, 2011   MAW/GKTW

disneymomma01 (Katelyn) Wish Trip!  Oct 1-7, 2011 Dream Factory/GKTW

danut (Brendan) Wish Trip!  October 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW?

blessedmom4 (Lisa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 13-23, 2011
TRIP REPORT!  ** FINISHED!

katieb4 (Gabbie) Wish Trip!  Oct 14-Oct 20, 2011  MAW/???

shellyplus4 (Mattie) Wish Trip!  October 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Owensheart (Owen) Wish Trip!  December 4-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW
TRIP REPORT!! *** FINISHED!*

kimmg ('E') Wish Trip!  December 5-11  MAW/GKTW

sgarrity (DeAnna) Wish Trip!  December 20-January 1, 2012  MAW/GKTW




*2012*

starienite (Devon) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  February 16, 2012
TRIP REPORT!!

nesser1961 (Keira) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  February 27 - March 4, 2012
TRIP REPORT!! ***FINISHED!*

Moodyzblue (Jayden) Wish Trip!  April 4-15, 2012 
TRIP REPORT!!

lorasmom (Gabby) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  July 12-18, 2012

mdfalls (Spencer) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  August 15, 2012

rx774 (Christian) Wish Trip!  MAW/DisneyLAND  August 2012  ***This is the TRIP REPORT!!***

jmerchlinsky (John) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Oct 1-7, 2012

ElishaConway (Aidan) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 7, 2012

mom2ajnm (Nathaniel) Wish Trip!  **GOING TO NYC!**  Dream Factory/New York, NY!  October 8-15, 2012


GavandGraciesMommy (Gavin) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW October 14, 2012

Momtokcc (Cade) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Oct 20 - 26, 2012

connie005 (Amanda) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 21, 2012
TRIP REPORT VIDEO ON YOU TUBE:  Amanda's Wish Trip Video

Mama2Josh (Josh) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 29 - Nov 4, 2012

Threeboysandachickie (Luke) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW   November 2-11, 2012  

alyssaswish (Alyssa) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Nov 10-18, 2012

Emmaswishtrip (Emma) Wish Trip!   MAW/GKTW   November 10-16, 2012

aym4Him (Ethan) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 11-17, 2012

sarsop524 (Sarah) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 18-24, 2012

lakinbum93 (Kaston) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 26 - December 7, 2012

onceagain1 (Chatterbox*) Wish Trip!  Children's Wish/GKTW  Dec 14-21, 2012   *parent using alias to protect child's identity  




*2013*

(Buglet) Wish Trip!  Dream Factory/GKTW  February 10 - 16, 2013

Alyswish (Alyson) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Feb 16-23, 2013

Amber Greenawalt (Savannah) Wish Trip!  Kids Wish Network/Disney Property  Feb 22, 2013 - March 4, 2013 









*We are GOING and PLANNING!  Come help us plan!*

pinkorange (Helena) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  March 8 - 19, 2013

littleEsmom (Emma) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  March 23 - 29, 2013

NEmel (Carter) Wish Trip!  MAW/CRUISE   April 7 - 11, 2013

angel's momma (Angel) Wish Trip!  MAW/Disney CRUISE!  April 14 - 25, 2013

alisam (Samantha) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 2013

Jakentysmom (Jacob) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  April 21 - 27, 2013

taimie (Alexa) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 23 - 29, 2013

JWCJ (Ja) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 27, 2013 - May 4, 2013

Mom2M07 (Maddie) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 28 - May 4, 2013

taniasbn (Nate) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 29, 2013 - May 7, 2013

Lilfoot93 (Trevor) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  June 2 - 8, 2013

mydisneyanytime (Tycen) Wish Trip!  MAW/DisneyLAND July 5 - 13, 2013

ajjwmaw (Jenna) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  June 8 - 22, 2013





*Anxiously Awaiting DATES!*  

SixunderSix (Jake) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!

Kktraylor (Ava) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA












carebearkidney (Matthew) Wish Trip!  Magic Moments/??  Dates TBA!!

EEs*Mommy (Noah) Wish Trip!  Sunshine Foundation   Dates TBA!!

MomOfAnAngel and indykjt (Braden) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!

texastwinmom (Brandon) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA! 

Miamakesawish (Mia) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!

DelanaAndKyra (Kyra) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - Hoping for May 2013

yeti5353 (Molly) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Waiting on Dates!






For other links, hints, trip report information...check post 2!










.


----------



## maroo

*The Wish Trip Resource Page!*


Are you new to the DISboards?  If so, you will probably need some information to get started!   

First, you will probably want to "post" 10 times so that you can post pictures and send Private Messages (PMs) to people.
CLICK HERE to post 10 times!

Then feel free to post on this thread.  Introduce yourself by including any information that you would like about your family, etc.  And ask any questions you may have about Wish Trips!  Welcome to the thread! 


Where many families stay on a Wish Trip to Disney World!
Give Kids the World


GKTW on the Today Show!!
Click above to see the video!  


*Organizations that grant WISH TRIPS!*
Make A Wish Foundation
Texas Wishing Well
Magic Moments
The Dream Factory
Children's Wish Foundation International
Rainbow Society - Manitoba, Canada Children Only - (children must be able to verbalize their wish)
A Wish Come True (Rhode Island and southeastern Massachusetts)


*Organizations that grant Wish Trips for ADULTS*
http://www.dreamfoundation.org/


*Frequently asked questions!   *
How do I start a pre-trip report on the DISboards?
How do I post PICTURES?!?!?
What is The Big Give?!?
More info re: The Big Give from livndisney...
What is the PhotoPass CD?  Is it FREE?
How do I MULTI-QUOTE?
How do I create LINKS on my Signature or Trip Report??  **Very good info with pictures to explain!!**
Another great post for HOW TO DO LINKS!  Another with pictures and explanation!!
Cheat Sheet for ABBREVIATIONS
MNSSHP???  MVMCP??  Should I go to a PARTY?!?!

*
Past Wish Trip Families Wisdom/Tips to Pass On to NEW Families!*
TOP 20 Hints for Future Wish Families from the Past Wish Families
Tips from a Wish Family (December 2010)


*Information for those staying at Give Kids the World (GKTW)*
Great Description of a GKTW Villa!
You Tube Video of GIVE KIDS THE WORLD - Describes each of the night parties! 


*Information for those staying at Dream Village*
Dream Village

*Sea World Info*
Dine with Shamu Buffet Information


*Universal Tips and Reports*
From Matty's TR - Seussville Part ONE!
From Matty's TR - More Universal Pics!
From Matty's TR - The Grinch Christmas Show!



*
Great DISboards.com links that apply to Wish Trips!*
Main Page for disABILITIES Forum - Everything you would ever want to know about doing Disney with a Disability!
GREAT INFORMATION about disABILITIES from the DISboards!
How to get special postcards sent to your family...From a fellow DISer!  Click Here
Should I rent a STROLLER?  Click here for info!  Most MAW families should check out this link!  


*Wish Lounges - Lounges either created for Wish Families or Lounges with special Wish Family access!*
Pictures of the Wish Lounge at the Magic Kingdom
Pictures of BASE21 - EPCOT lounge near Spaceship Earth

*Extra Stuff*
Bill Lin's Follow Up trip to Disney Land 08 with World Passport
Great Hints for Wish Trips!
A completely random thought about WATER in Disney
Information about using Oxygen on Airplanes - Check with your MAW re: this!!
Free Photo Shoot for Families of Disabled or Sick Children!!  Great Website!
Bathrooms, Bathrooms and More Bathrooms!!!
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party info (MNSSHP)
Allears.net Blog Entry about a special device for the BLIND traveler.  Also has info on disabilities in general.
LINKS to Disney Park Guides for those with DISABILITIES!
Packing List!
Great example of a "Go With the Flow" Relaxed Trip Report


Heartwarming Thread:  Add your story, too!!!


Looking for Disney Themed activities for your KIDS?  THIS is the DISNEY NIGHTS thread!



*Totally Random and Just for Fun*
How to beat your KIDS and husband/wife at BUZZ LIGHTYEAR


Just a resources page!!   If you know of a resource that I should add, please let me know!!


.


----------



## maroo

Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE to the new thread so that you get updates!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Maroo, Thank you for all of the hard work you continue to do for all of the Wish Families! *


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *Maroo, Thank you for all of the hard work you continue to do for all of the Wish Families! *



You are so sweet...

I am afraid I am not doing nearly as much these days... real life has just taken up a lot of time these days.  

Thank YOU for posting on all of the reports and encouraging everyone here!!  I appreciate it so much!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> You are so sweet...
> 
> I am afraid I am not doing nearly as much these days... real life has just taken up a lot of time these days.
> 
> Thank YOU for posting on all of the reports and encouraging everyone here!!  I appreciate it so much!



*You are very kind Maroo. I am afraid I haven't had time to be as supportive as I would like to be. It can be intimidating to jump on to the message boards as a newbie (It was to me, I had never done anything like this before and as you know, I don't facebook). It always helped to have someone answer your question or respond with a friendly comment. The DIS has blessed me with some incredible friends.

We leave for Lisa's Make a Wish trip in















After waiting for so long and having to postpone twice for medical reasons, I can't believe the time is almost here! I do have a prayer need/request, in case you haven't seen it on Lisa's PTR (and I KNOW how busy you are, still praying for those PM'd needs). Lisa's heart has gotten markedly worse on ECHO since May 26. We have to return to Philadelphia for an inpatient (at least a week, probably more) cardiac cath. During one of Lisa's numerous caths they damaged her femoral artery, causing an occlusion so we know the risks and dangers all too well and she has to be weaned from coumadin to heparin, then back, hence the hospitalization. We were given the green light to take the trip; however, I found out yesterday the MD wants the cath scheduled within 2 to 5 weeks. PLEASE PRAY we will be able to take Lisa's MAW trip without any further delays and that she will be safe to travel.

Thank you again for keeping this thread going for part FIVE!!! I am so grateful to the original Wish Thread group from 2007. This has served s an inspiration for so many excited and nervous Wish Families and I would LOVE to see some of the past families join back in and give us updates on their families, as well as tips for being a Wish Family!*


----------



## blessedmom4

*And hope Wish Families, Past, Present and Future will jump in and help provide some advice for ideas you didn't know or found out along the way about being a Wish Family in Florida! Don't be shy, even if you aren't a Wish Family, do you know a tidbit or secret to share to make this experience even MORE magical?

I am looking forward to taking a Cessna ride over Orlando (arranged and reserved at GKTW).

For those who are interested you can get other tickets at a reduced price (some complimentary) to dinner shows such as Medieval Times, Pirates Dinner  Adventure and Arabian Nights (We saw this year's ago...not my taste, but I LOVED Dolly Parton's Dinner Theater).

Free Tickets to Aquatica, Wet and Wild, Busch Gardens, Boggy Creek Air Boats (we have done this before...fun, but probably better ways to spend your time on a Wish Trip), Gatorland, Kennedy SpaceCenter, Golf...  to name just a few...

All families get a FREE PHOTOPASS CD! (Maroo is modest about this; however, she planted the idea for this with Disney).

At one time, you could show your button at Hard Rock Cafe and get 50 % of merchandise...does anyone know if this is still true?

A Free Caricature Drawing of the Wish Child at Sea World is another tip I remember...anyone do that?

Universal would give a free photo to the Wish Family...are they still doing that?

Free Face Painting at one of the parks...anyone know about that?

With the magic perks of your Give Kids The World Button, you will: 
• Receive free parking at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld theme parks.  
•Show your parking voucher for free parking at Universal Orlando. 
• Receive a free single stroller or manual wheelchair rental at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld Orlando theme parks. 
• Pick up a stroller or wheelchair voucher from GKTW Guest Services for a free stroller rental at
Universal Orlando.(Copied from the Bunny Guide).

Mayor Clayton or his wife will come and tuck the children in at bedtime if you sign up! I can't WAIT to do this!!! 
(Reminds me the girls need new gowns/jammies for the great photo op). 

After a long day, order a Pizza delivered to your Villa for a snack...they even have soft drinks!

Take advantage of the Wish Lounges at Magic Kingdom and Epcot. Go in to rest, have a bottle of water and experience a place only a Wish Family can relax.

Spend time at GKTW enjoying the fun and amenities!

And as Maroo always says...WEAR YOUR GKTW button...you NEVER KNOW where the magic will strike!

I hope others will jump in with tips they have read about or experienced!*


----------



## xanphylus

Lots of great info Judy! AND MAROO THANK YOU!!!! You do more than you think. Can't believe it's on a fifth section! Go wish families!  can't write too much more on my phone, but much love and prayers to all the wish families and kiddos


----------



## starienite

Should I start a PTR even though we don't have any dates or anything right now?


----------



## billwendy

Thanks Maroo!!


----------



## that's nice

Thanks again Maroo for starting the new thread. You always do a great job!!


----------



## mom2pixies

It was magic. Pure magic. 

Thank you all for being so patient with me. I've got the first chapter of our undersea trip to Atlantica started. Feel free to tune in over the next couple of weeks. I'll try to update our wish trip story every few days. 

Enjoy! *A wish on a starfish to meet Ariel and her royal friends!*


----------



## mom2pixies

If your child is celebrating a birthday while staying at GKTW, let them know at front desk. They will arrange that the morning of the kid's birthday, a helium balloon and little surprise package is waiting for them on the porch. Inside will be a colouring book, some crayons, a special card from Mayor Clayton and a special birthday button that they are to wear to breakfast (where they will receive a special breakfast and everyone will sing them 'Happy Birthday!') They will also receive a special note to bring to the Castle of Miracles where they will be able to pick out a special present from a giant gift box. 

What a great way to celebrate! Makes them feel really special. Normally, they only do it if the child's actual birthday falls during the trip, but for some reason, our MAW rep made special arrangements that we were to celebrate Brooke's birthday on the trip. She turns four on Monday! Yeah!!


----------



## disneymomma01

blessedmom4 said:


> *And hope Wish Families, Past, Present and Future will jump in and help provide some advice for ideas you didn't know or found out along the way about being a Wish Family in Florida! Don't be shy, even if you aren't a Wish Family, do you know a tidbit or secret to share to make this experience even MORE magical?
> 
> I am looking forward to taking a Cessna ride over Orlando (arranged and reserved at GKTW).
> 
> For those who are interested you can get other tickets at a reduced price (some complimentary) to dinner shows such as Medieval Times, Pirates Dinner  Adventure and Arabian Nights (We saw this year's ago...not my taste, but I LOVED Dolly Parton's Dinner Theater).
> 
> Free Tickets to Aquatica, Wet and Wild, Busch Gardens, Boggy Creek Air Boats (we have done this before...fun, but probably better ways to spend your time on a Wish Trip), Gatorland, Kennedy SpaceCenter, Golf...  to name just a few...
> 
> All families get a FREE PHOTOPASS CD! (Maroo is modest about this; however, she planted the idea for this with Disney).
> 
> At one time, you could show your button at Hard Rock Cafe and get 50 % of merchandise...does anyone know if this is still true?
> 
> A Free Caricature Drawing of the Wish Child at Sea World is another tip I remember...anyone do that?
> 
> Universal would give a free photo to the Wish Family...are they still doing that?
> 
> Free Face Painting at one of the parks...anyone know about that?
> 
> With the magic perks of your Give Kids The World Button, you will:
>  Receive free parking at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld theme parks.
> Show your parking voucher for free parking at Universal Orlando.
>  Receive a free single stroller or manual wheelchair rental at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld Orlando theme parks.
>  Pick up a stroller or wheelchair voucher from GKTW Guest Services for a free stroller rental at
> Universal Orlando.(Copied from the Bunny Guide).
> 
> Mayor Clayton or his wife will come and tuck the children in at bedtime if you sign up! I can't WAIT to do this!!!
> (Reminds me the girls need new gowns/jammies for the great photo op).
> 
> After a long day, order a Pizza delivered to your Villa for a snack...they even have soft drinks!
> 
> Take advantage of the Wish Lounges at Magic Kingdom and Epcot. Go in to rest, have a bottle of water and experience a place only a Wish Family can relax.
> 
> Spend time at GKTW enjoying the fun and amenities!
> 
> And as Maroo always says...WEAR YOUR GKTW button...you NEVER KNOW where the magic will strike!
> 
> I hope others will jump in with tips they have read about or experienced!*



Thanks for the extra tips Judy! I hadn't heard of some of these!! May have to print this & take it with us!!   3 days & counting for us!! We will get the place warmed up for you guys!!


----------



## Owensheart

We made it over to the new thread!!  Thank you so much Maroo for keeping this going.. I have learned SO much about the entire process!!  When I started our PTR in March, I had NO idea that Disneyworld even had 4 parks!  That's how far behind I was.  I am so grateful for all the families that have shared their stories!!!  



starienite said:


> Should I start a PTR even though we don't have any dates or anything right now?



YES!!  Start your PTR!  We started ours in March when Owen originally met his wish granters and just recently got dates for December!  Get started!!


----------



## jdmmom

Thanks for getting the new thread going!  Getting so excited here as we anxiously await our dates!  Already doing a bit of pre-planning.  Did check online and looks like CRT is already booked up for our potential dates.    Thinking of calling anyway to see if there are any openings at all.

Also, we are planning on doing MVMCP.  I really want the day we spend at MK to be "magical" and know it will be a tiring day.  We are planning on doing BBB and hopefully CRT.  Therefore, I want to do MVMCP on a different night.  Which of the other parks can be done in a "short" day so that we could do MVMCP on the same night without tiring the girls out?


----------



## threelittlebakers

blessedmom4 said:


> *You are very kind Maroo. I am afraid I haven't had time to be as supportive as I would like to be. It can be intimidating to jump on to the message boards as a newbie (It was to me, I had never done anything like this before and as you know, I don't facebook). It always helped to have someone answer your question or respond with a friendly comment. The DIS has blessed me with some incredible friends.
> 
> We leave for Lisa's Make a Wish trip in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for so long and having to postpone twice for medical reasons, I can't believe the time is almost here! I do have a prayer need/request, in case you haven't seen it on Lisa's PTR (and I KNOW how busy you are, still praying for those PM'd needs). Lisa's heart has gotten markedly worse on ECHO since May 26. We have to return to Philadelphia for an inpatient (at least a week, probably more) cardiac cath. During one of Lisa's numerous caths they damaged her femoral artery, causing an occlusion so we know the risks and dangers all too well and she has to be weaned from coumadin to heparin, then back, hence the hospitalization. We were given the green light to take the trip; however, I found out yesterday the MD wants the cath scheduled within 2 to 5 weeks. PLEASE PRAY we will be able to take Lisa's MAW trip without any further delays and that she will be safe to travel.
> 
> Thank you again for keeping this thread going for part FIVE!!! I am so grateful to the original Wish Thread group from 2007. This has served s an inspiration for so many excited and nervous Wish Families and I would LOVE to see some of the past families join back in and give us updates on their families, as well as tips for being a Wish Family!*


I hope everything goes fine and I will think of you guys in my prayers so that Lisa can finally have her wish.


----------



## katieb4

mom2pixies said:


> If your child is celebrating a birthday while staying at GKTW, let them know at front desk. They will arrange that the morning of the kid's birthday, a helium balloon and little surprise package is waiting for them on the porch. Inside will be a colouring book, some crayons, a special card from Mayor Clayton and a special birthday button that they are to wear to breakfast (where they will receive a special breakfast and everyone will sing them 'Happy Birthday!') They will also receive a special note to bring to the Castle of Miracles where they will be able to pick out a special present from a giant gift box.
> 
> What a great way to celebrate! Makes them feel really special. Normally, they only do it if the child's actual birthday falls during the trip, but for some reason, our MAW rep made special arrangements that we were to celebrate Brooke's birthday on the trip. She turns four on Monday! Yeah!!



Thats so cool!  Do they only do this for the Wish kid??  Or for other kids??  My son, daughter (non wish kids) will celebrate bdays as well as my husband during our trip. 


Lots of great tips!  Thanks!


----------



## starienite

Okay I just made Dev's PTR. The first post is really just his background and story of his AVM. 

Dev's MAW PTR


----------



## newdrama12

Just so everyone knows, there is a minor GKTW entertainment schedule change. Every Monday for the month of October is a Halloween Event instead of Safari Double Dare/Kids Night Out.


----------



## mom2pixies

newdrama12 said:


> Just so everyone knows, there is a minor GKTW entertainment schedule change. Every Monday for the month of October is a Halloween Event instead of Safari Double Dare/Kids Night Out.



Is NewDrama12 the 'wizard' volunteer we met while at GKTW a few weeks ago? I'm the mom of Brooke and Avery and we chatted several times during the week! Nice to see you on here and thanks for keeping the wishtrippers in the loop!


----------



## newdrama12

mom2pixies said:


> Is NewDrama12 the 'wizard' volunteer we met while at GKTW a few weeks ago? I'm the mom of Brooke and Avery and we chatted several times during the week! Nice to see you on here and thanks for keeping the wishtrippers in the loop!



Sure is! No problem. I love the wishtrippers!


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

Now that I've been found by Maroo it makes this all seem more real.  Maroo you are wonderful . To answer your questions, yes this is a GKTW/MAW trip.  I will try to update later today!


----------



## disneymomma01

We leave in 







Thank you you for the amazing pre-journey ride!! You guys serious ROCK!! I cannot wait to get home & share my post hourney ride with you all!!


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

Another little tip, for those of you who subscribe to Netflix, they have quite a few Disney Park videos to watch, or order. We've never been able to watch movies with our son because of his sensory issues, but at least three nights a week for the last month he will ask to watch a Disney Park video. We make popcorn and all hit the couch , after all, it's research! Or maybe just a little pre-Disney magic.


----------



## jdmmom

BuzznWoodysMom said:


> Another little tip, for those of you who subscribe to Netflix, they have quite a few Disney Park videos to watch, or order. We've never been able to watch movies with our son because of his sensory issues, but at least three nights a week for the last month he will ask to watch a Disney Park video. We make popcorn and all hit the couch , after all, it's research! Or maybe just a little pre-Disney magic.



Thank you so much for this info!  We'll definitely be checking this out!


----------



## threelittlebakers

BuzznWoodysMom said:


> Another little tip, for those of you who subscribe to Netflix, they have quite a few Disney Park videos to watch, or order. We've never been able to watch movies with our son because of his sensory issues, but at least three nights a week for the last month he will ask to watch a Disney Park video. We make popcorn and all hit the couch , after all, it's research! Or maybe just a little pre-Disney magic.


Girl you and me are alike.  When my son found out his wish was coming true.  He had us watching the Disney Park Videos all the time off of the netflix.  The videos are nice because you learn about Disney parks.  I can't wait to go to the Animal Kingdom.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Has anyone been aloud to take anyone else on their child wish trip that does not live in the home.


----------



## starienite

threelittlebakers said:


> Has anyone been aloud to take anyone else on their child wish trip that does not live in the home.



My dad is coming along, but he has to pay his own airfare, tickets to the park, etc. They didn't mention that he had to pay for staying at GTKW. I am thinking that the fee GKTW charges is a flat rate and not per person.


----------



## katieb4

Another question.....

Bags, what kind of bags do people recomend a person use to carry their "stuff" in at the parks?


2 WEEKS!!!!!


----------



## starienite

I used a buxton organizer bag for small things like my camera and water bottles, but a backpack for jackets, sunscreen, extra water, etc.


----------



## threelittlebakers

starienite said:


> My dad is coming along, but he has to pay his own airfare, tickets to the park, etc. They didn't mention that he had to pay for staying at GTKW. I am thinking that the fee GKTW charges is a flat rate and not per person.


I was wondering because my niece would love to go.  Her mother died two years ago and her father isn't in the picture. She has post traumatic stress disorder from her mom passing away.  She lives with my in laws but they are disable and they wouldnt be able to take her around the parks.  She pretty much would have a horrible time with them if they took her.  I feel so bad for her but i dont know if i can ask my wish cordinator if she could come.  I wouldnt mind paying for her expenses in february but i am afraid to ask them.  She would have to be able to stay with us at GKTW and be on the same air flight. Any advise from anyone. I just feel a horrible and i don't know what to do. I don't want to impose on MAW.


----------



## sgarrity

threelittlebakers said:


> I was wondering because my niece would love to go.  Her mother died two years ago and her father isn't in the picture. She has post traumatic stress disorder from her mom passing away.  She lives with my in laws but they are disable and they wouldnt be able to take her around the parks.  She pretty much would have a horrible time with them if they took her.  I feel so bad for her but i dont know if i can ask my wish cordinator if she could come.  I wouldnt mind paying for her expenses in february but i am afraid to ask them.  She would have to be able to stay with us at GKTW and be on the same air flight. Any advise from anyone. I just feel a horrible and i don't know what to do. I don't want to impose on MAW.



I have heard of others taking family with them.  i would ask, what can it hurt?


----------



## sgarrity

Do any of you know if the schedule changes during Christmas break?  Is there anything special that is done on Christmas day at GKTW.

Thanks
Savanna


----------



## brookerene

sgarrity said:


> Do any of you know if the schedule changes during Christmas break?  Is there anything special that is done on Christmas day at GKTW.
> 
> Thanks
> Savanna



I know they placed easter eggs and baskets for easter.... but not much changed... I would bet they do something special....


----------



## brookerene

threelittlebakers said:


> I was wondering because my niece would love to go.  Her mother died two years ago and her father isn't in the picture. She has post traumatic stress disorder from her mom passing away.  She lives with my in laws but they are disable and they wouldnt be able to take her around the parks.  She pretty much would have a horrible time with them if they took her.  I feel so bad for her but i dont know if i can ask my wish cordinator if she could come.  I wouldnt mind paying for her expenses in february but i am afraid to ask them.  She would have to be able to stay with us at GKTW and be on the same air flight. Any advise from anyone. I just feel a horrible and i don't know what to do. I don't want to impose on MAW.



From what I have read on other posts you would have to pay her way but they could arrange for her to stay at GKTW....
It couldn't hurt to ask... but I'm very sure you would have to pay her way.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I am probably going to call on Monday to Delaware chapter office to see what i can do.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mom2pixies said:


> If your child is celebrating a birthday while staying at GKTW, let them know at front desk. They will arrange that the morning of the kid's birthday, a helium balloon and little surprise package is waiting for them on the porch. Inside will be a colouring book, some crayons, a special card from Mayor Clayton and a special birthday button that they are to wear to breakfast (where they will receive a special breakfast and everyone will sing them 'Happy Birthday!') They will also receive a special note to bring to the Castle of Miracles where they will be able to pick out a special present from a giant gift box.
> 
> What a great way to celebrate! Makes them feel really special. Normally, they only do it if the child's actual birthday falls during the trip, but for some reason, our MAW rep made special arrangements that we were to celebrate Brooke's birthday on the trip. She turns four on Monday! Yeah!!



That sounds really cool!! I will be subscribing!!


----------



## mom2pixies

katieb4 said:


> Thats so cool!  Do they only do this for the Wish kid??  Or for other kids??  My son, daughter (non wish kids) will celebrate bdays as well as my husband during our trip.
> 
> 
> Lots of great tips!  Thanks!



I'm not certain. I have a feeling it is for any kid who celebrates a birthday. They'll gladly sing happy birthday at breakfast for the parents, but I don't think dads get balloons!


----------



## jdmmom

About how long does it take to drive from GKTW to the various theme parks?


----------



## Owensheart

jdmmom said:


> About how long does it take to drive from GKTW to the various theme parks?



I was wondering the same thing.  I think I have read it's about 20 min to the Magic Kingdom, 25 min to Universal.  I was curious how long it was to the actual gate!  So from leaving GKTW... to the monorail or tram.. to the gate?  I know Universal has a LONG walk (or so I read).  Maybe some past trippers can chime in.


----------



## Synovial

Preston just had his MRI on Monday and we found out what is wrong with his leg hurting so much.  His physical therapist broke his leg in the radiated area.  They are telling us that it takes twice as long to heal because of radiation, so we are looking at 8-12 months for his broken leg to heal and then another round of physical therapy (we have already had 6 months of physical therapy and have to start over again).  He is on crutches now and will be getting a bone stimulator that he has to wear for 6-8 hours a day to speed up the healing of the bone.  His doctors are still allowing him to go to Disney on the 28th of this month.  He will just have to do it in a wheelchair.   We have 25 days until departure!


----------



## The Lurker

Legoland is getting ready to open just south of Orlando in Winter Haven about a 45 min (guessing) from GTHW on the grounds of the old Cypress Gardens.  The Orlando Sentinel (www.orlandosentinel.com) has an excellent preview.  I don't know if GKTW will be providing discounted or free tickets.  You certainly can ask.

the lurker


----------



## Cheshire Figment

The Lurker said:


> Legoland is getting ready to open just south of Orlando in Winter Haven about a 45 min (guessing) from GTHW on the grounds of the old Cypress Gardens.  The Orlando Sentinel (www.orlandosentinel.com) has an excellent preview.  I don't know if GKTW will be providing discounted or free tickets.  You certainly can ask.
> 
> the lurker


MapQuest says 40 miles from GKTW to Legoland and 51 minutes.  Being local, and having been to Legoland last month, I would say that the 51 minutes is with no other traffic on the road and all traffic lights green when you come to them.  I would say that 1¼ hours would be more likely.

Also, I earlier posted information here about some access at Legoland.  After I go to the Annual Passholder's first Preview Day next Monday I will post a lot more information.  And Sue has told me she will post a link to my thread in the sticky.


----------



## danut

mom2pixies said:


> If your child is celebrating a birthday while staying at GKTW, let them know at front desk. They will arrange that the morning of the kid's birthday, a helium balloon and little surprise package is waiting for them on the porch. Inside will be a colouring book, some crayons, a special card from Mayor Clayton and a special birthday button that they are to wear to breakfast (where they will receive a special breakfast and everyone will sing them 'Happy Birthday!') They will also receive a special note to bring to the Castle of Miracles where they will be able to pick out a special present from a giant gift box.
> 
> What a great way to celebrate! Makes them feel really special. Normally, they only do it if the child's actual birthday falls during the trip, but for some reason, our MAW rep made special arrangements that we were to celebrate Brooke's birthday on the trip. She turns four on Monday! Yeah!!



That is incredible.  Is it for non wish trip kids too?  My dd turns 6 while we are there and she would love receiving some special attention!


----------



## danut

Synovial said:


> Preston just had his MRI on Monday and we found out what is wrong with his leg hurting so much.  His physical therapist broke his leg in the radiated area.  They are telling us that it takes twice as long to heal because of radiation, so we are looking at 8-12 months for his broken leg to heal and then another round of physical therapy (we have already had 6 months of physical therapy and have to start over again).  He is on crutches now and will be getting a bone stimulator that he has to wear for 6-8 hours a day to speed up the healing of the bone.  His doctors are still allowing him to go to Disney on the 28th of this month.  He will just have to do it in a wheelchair.   We have 25 days until departure!



I am so sorry to hear that this happened.  Just a quick thought. Ask your doctor about an Exogen Bone Stimulator.  It is just as effective as the ones you wear 6-8 hours a day but you only use it for 20 minutes.  I truly feel it helped my son's fracture heal.


----------



## danut

I am so sorry it has been so long since I posted.  Life has just been absolutely crazy.  RIght now I am sick and so are 3 of the kids.  Hoping that we are all better soon because we leave in 6 days!!!  I cannot believe it. I don't know how everything came up so quick  Anyway, this is what we are planning.....any thoughts would be appreciated

OCT 9th
ARRIVE at lunchtime
Orientation 7:45pm
Just enjoy GKTW

OCT 10
Magic Kingdom for K Birthday (9am-7pm)
Bibbidi Bobbido Boutique? 
MK closes at 7pm, Cake? Back to GKTW to swim?

OCT 11
Hollywood Studios  (Open 9am-8pm)
Epcot Open (Open 9am-9pm)

OCT 12
Magic Kingdom- Brendan Sets off Fireworks Day 
Epcot in the am.....Open 9am -9pm)
Then Magic Kingdom until close (10pm) 


OCT 13
Universal Studios (open from 9am-7pm)
Islands of Adventure  (open from 9am-7pm)
GKTW Christmas Party (Definite) 

OCT 14
Seaworld - get there at open (open 9-6pm)
Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (open 9-8)
GKTW Pirate and Princess Party (Possibly)

OCT 15
Breakfast and GKTW Pony Rides if time?
Depart

Also, does anyone have any ideas on what we mus do.  My kids are almost 6, 7, 10 and 12)  Also, is there anything you wish you would have brought and didn't or brought and didn't use?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Owensheart

I think your itinerary looks great!! You are going to have so much fun!  Have you made any special dining reservations?  You can do that at Disneyworld.com anytime! We don't have much advice as we are still planning our December trip.  Just go with the flow as much as you can and enjoy GKTW.. that is my plan.. but I'm not always so good with the "go with it" part.  The only other thing I can think of is to pack to dress in layers and comfort!   Have a great time!!


----------



## jdmmom

Synovial said:


> Preston just had his MRI on Monday and we found out what is wrong with his leg hurting so much.  His physical therapist broke his leg in the radiated area.  They are telling us that it takes twice as long to heal because of radiation, so we are looking at 8-12 months for his broken leg to heal and then another round of physical therapy (we have already had 6 months of physical therapy and have to start over again).  He is on crutches now and will be getting a bone stimulator that he has to wear for 6-8 hours a day to speed up the healing of the bone.  His doctors are still allowing him to go to Disney on the 28th of this month.  He will just have to do it in a wheelchair.   We have 25 days until departure!



So sorry to hear this!    Praying that his Wish Trip will provide the magic needed for a speedy recovery!  Hoping the trip is GREAT for all of you!


----------



## katieb4

Synovial!  I'm so sorry!  A fracture?    Healings to your wishtripper!!



newdrama12 said:


> Just so everyone knows, there is a minor GKTW entertainment schedule change. Every Monday for the month of October is a Halloween Event instead of Safari Double Dare/Kids Night Out.



Oh!  My daughter will be turning 7 on this day...and talked about wanting to eat at Hollywood studios....BUT she said, if there is a party she sure doesn't want to miss it!  Thank you very much for the heads up!!  



starienite said:


> I used a buxton organizer bag for small things like my camera and water bottles, but a backpack for jackets, sunscreen, extra water, etc.



Thank you for the idea!



mom2pixies said:


> I'm not certain. I have a feeling it is for any kid who celebrates a birthday. They'll gladly sing happy birthday at breakfast for the parents, but I don't think dads get balloons!



LOL....ah shucks!    I sure hope they do, I hope we can make Sophia feel special on this day, she has been an absoulute fabulous big sister to Gabbie 


The wish granters visited us on Saturday night....it was so fun!  I'll get some pics loaded up one of these days I promise!  So much to do pre trip!  

Gabbie and Sophia both have nasty colds on top of it. Chicken soup in the crock'd pot...gotta get'em well!


----------



## newdrama12

katieb4 said:


> Thats so cool!  Do they only do this for the Wish kid??  Or for other kids??  My son, daughter (non wish kids) will celebrate bdays as well as my husband during our trip.
> 
> 
> Lots of great tips!  Thanks!



I asking about this today and both of your children who will be celebrating their birthday will be invited to choose a gift from the birthday box on the day of their birthday.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the plans so far!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

threelittlebakers said:


> I was wondering because my niece would love to go.  Her mother died two years ago and her father isn't in the picture. She has post traumatic stress disorder from her mom passing away.  She lives with my in laws but they are disable and they wouldnt be able to take her around the parks.  She pretty much would have a horrible time with them if they took her.  I feel so bad for her but i dont know if i can ask my wish cordinator if she could come.  I wouldnt mind paying for her expenses in february but i am afraid to ask them.  She would have to be able to stay with us at GKTW and be on the same air flight. Any advise from anyone. I just feel a horrible and i don't know what to do. I don't want to impose on MAW.



We brought my wish child's friend with us. Granted her parents and Grandma had to pay for everything( airfare, all theme park tickets, food and spending cash). She did get to stay with us at GKTW. Its pricey but if you are able to do it.. I know she would have a blast. Sounds like she needs that. We just called up our MAW chapter and asked. We just had to fax all her info and a written letter from her parents that it was ok for her to go. As long as you have 7 or less people going... GKTW doesn't mind who comes. Oh.. What we did was have our MAW chapter call us as soon as they made our airline reservation... Her mom called right away to get the same flight.


----------



## katieb4

newdrama12 said:


> I asking about this today and both of your children who will be celebrating their birthday will be invited to choose a gift from the birthday box on the day of their birthday.



Hooray!  the kids will love it!


----------



## ALLMama

Joining this thread! Jacob's MAW trip has been approved and we have a date of Feb 23-29th! DH and I went to WDW in 2000 but haven't been back since and our kids have never been. We are all super super excited. Jacob's biggest Wish was for Legoland but he also wants to go to WDW and Universal Studios. I'm overwhelmed by all there is to do. I want this to be a memorable and special trip for him (and his sister too!). He has Leukemia (ALL) and was diagnosed last July. Tomorrow will mark 2 more years left of chemotherapy for him. 

Looking forward to reading and learning in the next four months as we plan his trip! I have a feeling I might get addicted to this board. LOL!


----------



## newdrama12

ALLMama said:


> Joining this thread! Jacob's MAW trip has been approved and we have a date of Feb 23-29th! DH and I went to WDW in 2000 but haven't been back since and our kids have never been. We are all super super excited. Jacob's biggest Wish was for Legoland but he also wants to go to WDW and Universal Studios. I'm overwhelmed by all there is to do. I want this to be a memorable and special trip for him (and his sister too!). He has Leukemia (ALL) and was diagnosed last July. Tomorrow will mark 2 more years left of chemotherapy for him.
> 
> Looking forward to reading and learning in the next four months as we plan his trip! I have a feeling I might get addicted to this board. LOL!



Congrats!! If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## katieb4

I have a question!  

You had mentioned that there was a Halloween party planned for Mondays now in October,  can you tell me a little bit about that?  My daughters 7th bday is that day, and we are for sure going to HS on that day to see Ariel.  We were going to eat dinner at HS too, but when Sophia caught wind of me talking about a possible party, she goes, "well, if its my birthday, and there's a party, I should be there!"  LOL

Gabbie, in her sweet little self also added, well yeah, if they are having a party, we should go for my sister!

We are all getting way past excited here!


----------



## newdrama12

katieb4 said:


> I have a question!
> 
> You had mentioned that there was a Halloween party planned for Mondays now in October,  can you tell me a little bit about that?  My daughters 7th bday is that day, and we are for sure going to HS on that day to see Ariel.  We were going to eat dinner at HS too, but when Sophia caught wind of me talking about a possible party, she goes, "well, if its my birthday, and there's a party, I should be there!"  LOL
> 
> Gabbie, in her sweet little self also added, well yeah, if they are having a party, we should go for my sister!
> 
> We are all getting way past excited here!



There are four or five different stations with different activities and crafts. I was there last night and my station was cars themed, so we had a sheriff's car, a fire truck, and a race car that kids could learn about and get inside of. There is also lots of trick or treating spots as well. Mayor Clayton and Ms. Merry will be there and all of the volunteers are in costume.


----------



## katieb4

newdrama12 said:


> There are four or five different stations with different activities and crafts. I was there last night and my station was cars themed, so we had a sheriff's car, a fire truck, and a race car that kids could learn about and get inside of. There is also lots of trick or treating spots as well. Mayor Clayton and Ms. Merry will be there and all of the volunteers are in costume.



Oh that sounds like fun!  I think we'll plan on that for sure then!  Thanks for the info.....we're in single digit count down mode!


----------



## sgarrity

Well It has been determined that DeAnna has a 2nd tumor in her nasal cavity.  They are removing her nose and the tissue behind it on the 19th of October. ( will post the details on my PTR site for those intersted).   However, she is really needing something to focus on over the next two weeks.  I let her pick the house rental for the 2nd week we are staying, but anyone have some ideas of videos or websites (other than disney) that we can use as a distraction.  

Thanks 

Savanna Garrity


----------



## Emilyswish

blessedmom4 said:


> *And hope Wish Families, Past, Present and Future will jump in and help provide some advice for ideas you didn't know or found out along the way about being a Wish Family in Florida! Don't be shy, even if you aren't a Wish Family, do you know a tidbit or secret to share to make this experience even MORE magical?
> 
> All families get a FREE PHOTOPASS CD! (Maroo is modest about this; however, she planted the idea for this with Disney).
> 
> Get as many Photopass pics as you can!!!!
> 
> Universal would give a free photo to the Wish Family...are they still doing that?
> 
> We got 1 free 8x10 at Universal.
> 
> With the magic perks of your Give Kids The World Button, you will:
>  Receive free parking at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld theme parks.
> Show your parking voucher for free parking at Universal Orlando.
>  Receive a free single stroller or manual wheelchair rental at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld Orlando theme parks.
> 
> We were able to get a free double stroller no problem at MK and Epcot.
> 
> 
>  Pick up a stroller or wheelchair voucher from GKTW Guest Services for a free stroller rental at
> Universal Orlando.(Copied from the Bunny Guide).
> 
> We used a stroller rented by MAW for us at Universal.
> 
> Take advantage of the Wish Lounges at Magic Kingdom and Epcot. Go in to rest, have a bottle of water and experience a place only a Wish Family can relax.
> 
> We went to  both and were so thankful to use these quiet, uncrowded sanctuaried for a rest, changing area, and to get a drink!
> 
> Spend time at GKTW enjoying the fun and amenities!
> 
> Warning:  somedays, your children will not want to leave GKTW to go to the parks!!
> 
> And as Maroo always says...WEAR YOUR GKTW button...you NEVER KNOW where the magic will strike!
> 
> *





jdmmom said:


> About how long does it take to drive from GKTW to the various theme parks?



It was about 20 minutes or so to the Disney parks.  We did not go to Seaworld.


----------



## Emilyswish

blessedmom4 said:


> *And hope Wish Families, Past, Present and Future will jump in and help provide some advice for ideas you didn't know or found out along the way about being a Wish Family in Florida! Don't be shy, even if you aren't a Wish Family, do you know a tidbit or secret to share to make this experience even MORE magical?
> 
> All families get a FREE PHOTOPASS CD! (Maroo is modest about this; however, she planted the idea for this with Disney).
> 
> Get as many Photopass pics as you can!!!!
> 
> Universal would give a free photo to the Wish Family...are they still doing that?
> 
> We got 1 free 8x10 at Universal.
> 
> With the magic perks of your Give Kids The World Button, you will:
> • Receive free parking at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld theme parks.
> •Show your parking voucher for free parking at Universal Orlando.
> • Receive a free single stroller or manual wheelchair rental at all Walt Disney World Resort and SeaWorld Orlando theme parks.
> 
> We were able to get a free double stroller no problem at MK and Epcot.
> 
> • Pick up a stroller or wheelchair voucher from GKTW Guest Services for a free stroller rental at
> Universal Orlando.(Copied from the Bunny Guide).
> 
> We used a stroller rented by MAW for us at Universal.
> 
> Take advantage of the Wish Lounges at Magic Kingdom and Epcot. Go in to rest, have a bottle of water and experience a place only a Wish Family can relax.
> 
> We went to  both and were so thankful to use these quiet, uncrowded sanctuaried for a rest, changing area, and to get a drink!
> 
> Spend time at GKTW enjoying the fun and amenities!
> 
> Warning:  somedays, your children will not want to leave GKTW to go to the parks!!
> 
> *





jdmmom said:


> About how long does it take to drive from GKTW to the various theme parks?



It was about 20 minutes or so to the Disney parks.  We did not go to Seaworld.


----------



## katieb4

sgarrity said:


> Well It has been determined that DeAnna has a 2nd tumor in her nasal cavity.  They are removing her nose and the tissue behind it on the 19th of October. ( will post the details on my PTR site for those intersted).   However, she is really needing something to focus on over the next two weeks.  I let her pick the house rental for the 2nd week we are staying, but anyone have some ideas of videos or websites (other than disney) that we can use as a distraction.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Savanna Garrity



  I 'm so sorry to hear DeAnna's new diagnosis!  Does Deanna have an Ipad? or something like that?


----------



## Owensheart

Emilyswish said:


> It was about 20 minutes or so to the Disney parks.  We did not go to Seaworld.



Thanks for all the info on the above post.  I read through Emily's entire TR the other day.. loved it!  She seems like such a sweetheart.


----------



## sgarrity

katieb4 said:


> I 'm so sorry to hear DeAnna's new diagnosis!  Does Deanna have an Ipad? or something like that?



No, we do not have one.  I really do not know that much about them.  I have a net book that I am planning to take to the hospital.  

She plays the Disney webpage non stop.  I thought someone might have ideas for other sites.


----------



## Owensheart

We received our first BIG GIVE package today!!  Come on over...

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42858798&postcount=93


----------



## katieb4

sgarrity said:


> No, we do not have one.  I really do not know that much about them.  I have a net book that I am planning to take to the hospital.
> 
> She plays the Disney webpage non stop.  I thought someone might have ideas for other sites.



Does she have a webkinz?  They are stuffed animals that have these special codes. You go to the webkinz website...put in the code, and then you take care of your pet there. Play games to earn money you can spend at the store to decorate your pets room. They are fun and gobble tons of time!


----------



## livndisney

katieb4 said:


> Does she have a webkinz?  They are stuffed animals that have these special codes. You go to the webkinz website...put in the code, and then you take care of your pet there. Play games to earn money you can spend at the store to decorate your pets room. They are fun and gobble tons of time!



Webkinz if fun! You can spend a lot of time on that site (um I have heard ).  Ok I have a webkinz LOL.

There is also a Disney faries site where you can create your own fairy and play games.


----------



## katieb4

livndisney said:


> Webkinz if fun! You can spend a lot of time on that site (um I have heard ).  Ok I have a webkinz LOL.
> 
> There is also a Disney faries site where you can create your own fairy and play games.



LOLOL...while I can't claim to actually have one of my own...I should!  The girls like it when I play games on their acct and my son likes to play games and never spend....so I shop on his acct!  Or I did, he's outgrown it now. They are a fun thing!


----------



## livndisney

katieb4 said:


> LOLOL...while I can't claim to actually have one of my own...I should!  The girls like it when I play games on their acct and my son likes to play games and never spend....so I shop on his acct!  Or I did, he's outgrown it now. They are a fun thing!



My dd likes to spend so I "have" to play the games to win the kinz cash right?


----------



## katieb4

well ya just gotta!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Matthew is getting sick.  His bark cough started up and he is all congested.  We are waiting for his doctor to send a new prescription in so he can get his nebulizer treatments.  His lungs were clear all summer for once and know its starting to sound course.  Then the ear infections will start up and so on.  The season i dread the most fall and winter.


----------



## dancingdiva31

I wish that I had found this sooner!  We will be leaving in 9 days and there is so much that I could be learning!

My little miracle, Jared, is the reason we are going on this trip.  He was born with only one, little, sick, kidney and was in kidney failure from birth.  He received a kidney transplant just after he turned two.  He is now 6 years old!  I can't believe it!  He is also hearing impaired and struggles a bit with everything, but his amazing little spirit is contagious!  He is a blessing in our lives! And he is so excited to go to DisneyWorld!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42861648 Jared's PTP![/IMG]


----------



## dancingdiva31

I'm not sure what I am doing.  I posted a new thread with our pre-trip info, but I don't think it is in the right place.  Help!


----------



## blessedmom4

dancingdiva31 said:


> I wish that I had found this sooner!  We will be leaving in 9 days and there is so much that I could be learning!
> 
> My little miracle, Jared, is the reason we are going on this trip.  He was born with only one, little, sick, kidney and was in kidney failure from birth.  He received a kidney transplant just after he turned two.  He is now 6 years old!  I can't believe it!  He is also hearing impaired and struggles a bit with everything, but his amazing little spirit is contagious!  He is a blessing in our lives! And he is so excited to go to DisneyWorld!





dancingdiva31 said:


> I'm not sure what I am doing.  I posted a new thread with our pre-trip info, but I don't think it is in the right place.  Help!



*I see you have already found the Wishtrippers thread!  Again, WELCOME and as I said, we will be at GKTW at the same time. Your PTR IS in the right place, that is how I saw you! Your dates are October 15 to October 21 if I counted correctly...is that right? Again...*


----------



## blessedmom4

Emilyswish said:


> It was about 20 minutes or so to the Disney parks.  We did not go to Seaworld.



*AIMEE!!!!! How wonderful to see you back! Thank you for confirming some of what I posted! Do you have any  other tidbits to share? We leave in ONE WEEK and I need something to perk me up and don't want to miss anything if we can help it! We have lots of down time planned; because Lisa can't over exert. For those that don't know we will be heading back to Philadelphia November 5 for another cardiac cath (we will be inpatient at least 7 days, probably longer, due to her coumadin). The results will determine if Open Heart Surgery number 4 can't wait any longer. Our prayer is she CAN wait, she needs to be much larger to get a bigger mitral valve; however, her pulmonary stenosis has gotten worse and we might not have any other choice. Due to her Coronary artery injury she isn't a candidate to have it fixed via cardiac cath. I am having a hard time being excited about the trip, with all that is going on. The good news is, the younger three have no idea of what will be happening after our trip...and I have no idea what accommodations we are making for Rachel and David while we are out of town. Some prayers and  would be appreciated!*


----------



## blessedmom4

sgarrity said:


> No, we do not have one.  I really do not know that much about them.  I have a net book that I am planning to take to the hospital.
> 
> She plays the Disney webpage non stop.  I thought someone might have ideas for other sites.



*I am incredibly sorry for the latest health challenges!  Lisa likes different sites at different times, depending on her mood...she enjoys build a bear, whyville, nickelodeon, club penguin. I just heard of puzzlepriates and stardoll; however, have not had time to check them out.  There is another website Lisa enjoys; however, my mind is drawing a blank. She LOVES playing the ipad at the hematology clinic; however, we don't have one either.*


----------



## blessedmom4

threelittlebakers said:


> Matthew is getting sick.  His bark cough started up and he is all congested.  We are waiting for his doctor to send a new prescription in so he can get his nebulizer treatments.  His lungs were clear all summer for once and know its starting to sound course.  Then the ear infections will start up and so on.  The season i dread the most fall and winter.



*I hope Matthew feels better soon! I am so with you on the germs of the seasons! Definitely not good for our already compromised children!*


----------



## blessedmom4

danut said:


> I am so sorry it has been so long since I posted.  Life has just been absolutely crazy.  RIght now I am sick and so are 3 of the kids.  Hoping that we are all better soon because we leave in 6 days!!!  I cannot believe it. I don't know how everything came up so quick  Anyway, this is what we are planning.....any thoughts would be appreciated
> 
> OCT 9th
> ARRIVE at lunchtime
> Orientation 7:45pm
> Just enjoy GKTW
> 
> OCT 10
> Magic Kingdom for K Birthday (9am-7pm)
> Bibbidi Bobbido Boutique?
> MK closes at 7pm, Cake? Back to GKTW to swim?
> 
> OCT 11
> Hollywood Studios  (Open 9am-8pm)
> Epcot Open (Open 9am-9pm)
> 
> OCT 12
> Magic Kingdom- Brendan Sets off Fireworks Day
> Epcot in the am.....Open 9am -9pm)
> Then Magic Kingdom until close (10pm)
> 
> 
> OCT 13
> Universal Studios (open from 9am-7pm)
> Islands of Adventure  (open from 9am-7pm)
> GKTW Christmas Party (Definite)
> 
> OCT 14
> Seaworld - get there at open (open 9-6pm)
> Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (open 9-8)
> GKTW Pirate and Princess Party (Possibly)
> 
> OCT 15
> Breakfast and GKTW Pony Rides if time?
> Depart
> 
> Also, does anyone have any ideas on what we mus do.  My kids are almost 6, 7, 10 and 12)  Also, is there anything you wish you would have brought and didn't or brought and didn't use?  Thanks so much!!!



*EXCITING plans! I do hope you are all feeling MUCH better...you leave in THREE days!!!! *


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> There are four or five different stations with different activities and crafts. I was there last night and my station was cars themed, so we had a sheriff's car, a fire truck, and a race car that kids could learn about and get inside of. There is also lots of trick or treating spots as well. Mayor Clayton and Ms. Merry will be there and all of the volunteers are in costume.



*That sounds like fun! I have another question...long ago when I first started planning (and that was over a year ago) we read about a teen night at GKTW. My recently turned teen daughter asked me last night if they still had teen night at GKTW (seems like it was on Sunday night maybe). Do they still do something like that? Thank you for any response you have on that!

Also newdrama...are you working anytime October 13 to October19? How about you thelurker? (I think you work the carousel on Wednesday mornings if I remember correctly).*


----------



## blessedmom4

Cheshire Figment said:


> MapQuest says 40 miles from GKTW to Legoland and 51 minutes.  Being local, and having been to Legoland last month, I would say that the 51 minutes is with no other traffic on the road and all traffic lights green when you come to them.  I would say that 1¼ hours would be more likely.
> 
> Also, I earlier posted information here about some access at Legoland.  After I go to the Annual Passholder's first Preview Day next Monday I will post a lot more information.  And Sue has told me she will post a link to my thread in the sticky.



*Cheshire Figment, I have a question for you please. I remember reading (unless I dreamed it, which is quite possible) that you work the water parks and if you (and other cast members) see a Wish Family you will wave them through the line without having to pay...is that correct? Do you have any tips of how/where to display the button to try and make that happen? Lisa told me yesterday she "really, really wants to go to Blizzard Beach."*


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Also newdrama...are you working anytime October 13 to October19? How about you thelurker? (I think you work the carousel on Wednesday mornings if I remember correctly).*



I will be there on Oct. 17 and 19th.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

blessedmom4 said:


> *Cheshire Figment, I have a question for you please. I remember reading (unless I dreamed it, which is quite possible) that you work the water parks and if you (and other cast members) see a Wish Family you will wave them through the line without having to pay...is that correct? Do you have any tips of how/where to display the button to try and make that happen? Lisa told me yesterday she "really, really wants to go to Blizzard Beach."*


Technically this is not an official policy.  However, I know that our normal procedure when a family with GKTW and MAW identification come up to the gates we will let them in.  I know that one time a family came to my ticket window to buy tickets and I just told them to go to the gate.

Just ask at the Gate; if the greeter does not let you in go over to a Guest Relations window and ask.


----------



## sgarrity

livndisney said:


> Webkinz if fun! You can spend a lot of time on that site (um I have heard ).  Ok I have a webkinz LOL.
> 
> There is also a Disney faries site where you can create your own fairy and play games.



Yes we have had webkinz.  That is a great idea!  She would love the Disney fairies site as well.  She has played the Disney website forever.


----------



## wishin' on a star

sgarrity said:


> Yes we have had webkinz.  That is a great idea!  She would love the Disney fairies site as well.  She has played the Disney website forever.



My kiddos love Moshi Monsters and Poptropica as well as Club Penguin.


----------



## dancingdiva31

Thank you for the welcome!  I got sucked in last night with all of the information and didn't get to bed until 2AM!  Not good for an already sleep deprived mom, but I am just so excited!  Are you going to MNSSHP?  Have you already bought tickets for it yet?  It is hard to decided what to do!

We are definitely spending one day at the Kennedy Space Center as Jared LOVES space!  Part of his wish was that he wanted to "go to space with MOM"!  I'm not sure how to make that part of his wish happen but I figured that the Space Center would be the place to try!

Mom.  Dad (Jeff), Tyler (13) , Alyssa (10) Jared (MAW Kid) 6


----------



## katieb4

dancingdiva31 said:


> Thank you for the welcome!  I got sucked in last night with all of the information and didn't get to bed until 2AM!  Not good for an already sleep deprived mom, but I am just so excited!  Are you going to MNSSHP?  Have you already bought tickets for it yet?  It is hard to decided what to do!
> 
> We are definitely spending one day at the Kennedy Space Center as Jared LOVES space!  Part of his wish was that he wanted to "go to space with MOM"!  I'm not sure how to make that part of his wish happen but I figured that the Space Center would be the place to try!



We are not going to the MNSSHP, but Blessedmom4 is. We are going to go to Seaworld on Sunday as Seaworld has a special Halloween event. Its HARD to decide what to do, there is so much to do, and to truely enjoy GKTW as well!

We are going to go the beach one day as none of my kids have seen the ocean. They are very excited about that. We are also going to try to get a ride on an airboat on beach day. My son very much wants to do this, and Gabbie I'm thinking would love it. She is a fearless thrill seaker much like her big brother.

I think we're about 95% sure that we are going to skip Universal Studios. As fun as that might be, I think its geared just slightly more towards older kids, and as Gabbie isn't as into the characters there we're going to focus more on Disney. I personally want to go to Universal quite a bit, so hopefully we'll get to come back some day and do that!

Good luck on the planning!


----------



## threelittlebakers

I am so excited hearing everyone's plans.  Matthew's wish isn't until April so hearing everyone's trip keeps me from going insane.  It's also so nice to hear how everyone trips went and seeing the happy photos of the wish children's dreams come true. I know i can't wait.  I have been driving my husband crazy.  I been pretty much planning everything he has only asked to dine at 50's Prime Time Cafe and Le Cellier Steakhouse and he definitely wants to go to WWoHP.  everything else doesn't care.  I know matthew wants to go on Dumbo ride he has a stuff Dumbo that we got for him two years ago that he carries every where.  He wants to ride the Disney train and go in the Bone yard at AK and some roller coasters but i don't know who many considering he is only 38 and half inches.  I hoping he grows at least another inch and a half.  I have a rough itinerary but i keep changing it but I will have to make finalize one by the end of this month because i have to make restaurant reservations by October 17th.  Does anyone know if you have to reserve seats for Three Broom Stick at Universal Studios.  I will put the itinerary up in two weeks.


----------



## Synovial

Just a little tip:  go by the dollar tree and get some packs of cheap ponchos and take them with you everyday into the park, because although no rain is in the forecast, lots of times it rains anyway and you will be prepared and not have to buy one of the expensive ponchos in the park on the spur of the moment and besides the cheap ponchos don't take up much room in your pocket.  22 days  until we're at Disneyworld!  Synovial


----------



## dancingdiva31

Has anyone heard much about Harry Potter's Wizarding World?  My two older kids really want to go, but I'm not sure how Jared will do with it.  Any tips?  Also, we are going to spend a day at the Kennedy Space Center.  Does anyone have any suggestions for visiting that?


----------



## danut

Congratulations on your approval!!!



ALLMama said:


> Joining this thread! Jacob's MAW trip has been approved and we have a date of Feb 23-29th! DH and I went to WDW in 2000 but haven't been back since and our kids have never been. We are all super super excited. Jacob's biggest Wish was for Legoland but he also wants to go to WDW and Universal Studios. I'm overwhelmed by all there is to do. I want this to be a memorable and special trip for him (and his sister too!). He has Leukemia (ALL) and was diagnosed last July. Tomorrow will mark 2 more years left of chemotherapy for him.
> 
> Looking forward to reading and learning in the next four months as we plan his trip! I have a feeling I might get addicted to this board. LOL!



How sweet!  My dd turns 6 the first full day we are there and I cannpt wait to make some special memories for her!


katieb4 said:


> I have a question!
> 
> You had mentioned that there was a Halloween party planned for Mondays now in October,  can you tell me a little bit about that?  My daughters 7th bday is that day, and we are for sure going to HS on that day to see Ariel.  We were going to eat dinner at HS too, but when Sophia caught wind of me talking about a possible party, she goes, "well, if its my birthday, and there's a party, I should be there!"  LOL
> 
> Gabbie, in her sweet little self also added, well yeah, if they are having a party, we should go for my sister!
> 
> We are all getting way past excited here!



Thank you for the info!!




newdrama12 said:


> There are four or five different stations with different activities and crafts. I was there last night and my station was cars themed, so we had a sheriff's car, a fire truck, and a race car that kids could learn about and get inside of. There is also lots of trick or treating spots as well. Mayor Clayton and Ms. Merry will be there and all of the volunteers are in costume.



I am so sorry to hear this. My kids like webkinz, club penguin, postopia, Bella Sara, BK Kids and I am not sure what else.  I will have to ask when they get home.



sgarrity said:


> Well It has been determined that DeAnna has a 2nd tumor in her nasal cavity.  They are removing her nose and the tissue behind it on the 19th of October. ( will post the details on my PTR site for those intersted).   However, she is really needing something to focus on over the next two weeks.  I let her pick the house rental for the 2nd week we are staying, but anyone have some ideas of videos or websites (other than disney) that we can use as a distraction.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Savanna Garrity



I am so sorry to hear he is not feeling well.  We leave in 2 days and I am on the second day of antibiotics and steroids and I have 2 who are just getting over being sick and 2 just getting sick.  Praying they are well in 2 days!



threelittlebakers said:


> Matthew is getting sick.  His bark cough started up and he is all congested.  We are waiting for his doctor to send a new prescription in so he can get his nebulizer treatments.  His lungs were clear all summer for once and know its starting to sound course.  Then the ear infections will start up and so on.  The season i dread the most fall and winter.




Welcome!  We leave in 2 days, so it sounds like we will just miss you.  Have an awesome time!



dancingdiva31 said:


> I wish that I had found this sooner!  We will be leaving in 9 days and there is so much that I could be learning!
> 
> My little miracle, Jared, is the reason we are going on this trip.  He was born with only one, little, sick, kidney and was in kidney failure from birth.  He received a kidney transplant just after he turned two.  He is now 6 years old!  I can't believe it!  He is also hearing impaired and struggles a bit with everything, but his amazing little spirit is contagious!  He is a blessing in our lives! And he is so excited to go to DisneyWorld!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42861648 Jared's PTP![/IMG]




Thank you!  I am feeling better.  SOund be 100% (thankfully) by the time we leave! The kids are on the mend, mostly.  We are so busy and so excited that it is crazy!




blessedmom4 said:


> *EXCITING plans! I do hope you are all feeling MUCH better...you leave in THREE days!!!! *


----------



## sgarrity

Thanks so much for the online game suggestions.  This week is fall break so she can spend some time checking out all the suggestions!


----------



## danut

We leave in less than 7 hours!  this is crazy!  So excited!!!


----------



## katieb4

danut said:


> We leave in less than 7 hours!  this is crazy!  So excited!!!



HAVE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will look for you at the pirates and princess party...or breakfast on Saturday!


I posted pics of Gabbie's official granting mini party....it was a blast to see her happy face.

We leave on Friday!  CAN"T WAIT!!


----------



## danut

Sounds good!  Hope to see you there.  If not have an amazing trip!!!!!!



katieb4 said:


> HAVE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We will look for you at the pirates and princess party...or breakfast on Saturday!
> 
> 
> I posted pics of Gabbie's official granting mini party....it was a blast to see her happy face.
> 
> We leave on Friday!  CAN"T WAIT!!


----------



## Owensheart

Wow!  There are several wish families leaving this week!  I hope you all have a really great time!!  Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## sgarrity

How do I put a countdown in my signature?

Thanks


----------



## threelittlebakers

i hope brandon's family feels better by the time you leave for your trip.  I hope you guys have a great time on your trip to orlando.


----------



## 21hearts

I hope everyone leaving this week has a great trip! 

We're still waiting to hear from Make-A-Wish about Rachel's trip.


----------



## Owensheart

21hearts said:


> I hope everyone leaving this week has a great trip!
> 
> We're still waiting to hear from Make-A-Wish about Rachel's trip.



I hope you hear from MAW soon!!  I saw on your siggy that you are going to be the there 2-14th of December.  Those are our exact dates.. so maybe we'll run into eachother!



sgarrity said:


> How do I put a countdown in my signature?
> 
> Thanks



Go here... http://distickers.com/ticker/.. make a ticker that you like.  Then you just use the code they provide and copy/paste it into your signature!!  Let me know if you need more help!  I am so excited for you guys.


----------



## angcmom

Finally.  I have finally started a pre-trip report for Abigail's wish trip.  I'm hoping to update regularly with our plans over the next few days!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2814511


----------



## 21hearts

Owensheart said:


> I hope you hear from MAW soon!!  I saw on your siggy that you are going to be the there 2-14th of December.  Those are our exact dates.. so maybe we'll run into eachother!



Thanks! We have our fingers crossed that we can do a trip in December. It depends on what happens with Rachel's Neuro--Surgery that's this Wednesday. She may not be cleared in time for the trip. If not then we are thinking of going in February.


----------



## Leeds-Josh

Hey Everyone 

I think the last time I posted on here was March.

The last time I posted I said we were waiting for holiday insurance confirmation so I could come over to the USA for my Harry Potter Wish Trip!!!

Well a few weeks ago my mum got a call from the wish granter to say she had paid for my upcoming wish trip as insurance has been passed.

So that confirmed it, we will be heading to the USA on the 8th November for 2 weeks staying offsite near universal studios. With a Universal Flex ticket to lets us into the parks.

As we are coming all the way to the Florida we thought we may aswell make the most of it. So we decided to buy our own Walt Disney World Tickets (we got the UK 14day Ultimate Ticket, this gives us great freedom, we can hop from every park, go to Typhoon Lagoon or Disney Quest!) But thats not all! My mum thinks this will be the last time we go on holiday as a full family of 5 so she has decided that we are going to swim with dolphins 

CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## 21hearts

Leeds-Josh said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I think the last time I posted on here was March.
> 
> The last time I posted I said we were waiting for holiday insurance confirmation so I could come over to the USA for my Harry Potter Wish Trip!!!
> 
> Well a few weeks ago my mum got a call from the wish granter to say she had paid for my upcoming wish trip as insurance has been passed.
> 
> So that confirmed it, we will be heading to the USA on the 8th November for 2 weeks staying offsite near universal studios. With a Universal Flex ticket to lets us into the parks.
> 
> As we are coming all the way to the Florida we thought we may aswell make the most of it. So we decided to buy our own Walt Disney World Tickets (we got the UK 14day Ultimate Ticket, this gives us great freedom, we can hop from every park, go to Typhoon Lagoon or Disney Quest!) But thats not all! My mum thinks this will be the last time we go on holiday as a full family of 5 so she has decided that we are going to swim with dolphins
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!!!



It sounds like you are going to have an awesome trip!


----------



## brookerene

Leeds-Josh said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I think the last time I posted on here was March.
> 
> The last time I posted I said we were waiting for holiday insurance confirmation so I could come over to the USA for my Harry Potter Wish Trip!!!
> 
> Well a few weeks ago my mum got a call from the wish granter to say she had paid for my upcoming wish trip as insurance has been passed.
> 
> So that confirmed it, we will be heading to the USA on the 8th November for 2 weeks staying offsite near universal studios. With a Universal Flex ticket to lets us into the parks.
> 
> As we are coming all the way to the Florida we thought we may aswell make the most of it. So we decided to buy our own Walt Disney World Tickets (we got the UK 14day Ultimate Ticket, this gives us great freedom, we can hop from every park, go to Typhoon Lagoon or Disney Quest!) But thats not all! My mum thinks this will be the last time we go on holiday as a full family of 5 so she has decided that we are going to swim with dolphins
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!!!



Awesome I've been wondering!  I hope it is the trip of your dreams!


----------



## angcmom

Has anyone used the comp tickets to Busch Gardens Tampa while staying at GKTW?  I wonder how "wish kid friendly" they are...meaning is there any front of the line access for any of the rides.

I'm toying with the idea of going....Abigail really, really wants to go to the Clearwater Marine Aquarium while we are in Florida.  (We recently saw the movie Dolphin Tale and looked up info on the movie afterwards.  Winter, the dolphin the movie was based on, lives at that aquarium.)

Clearwater is just on the other side of Tampa and I have read that the marine aquarium could be done in 1/2 day easily so I thought we may stop back by BG for the rest of the day.

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

Hi all!  I've seen so many cute Ts in all the posted family pics and was wondering if anyone could direct me to a website, so that I may design and print off some transfers.  Only 24 more days to go, and life keeps getting in the way of all my planning ! I feel like I'm running out of time, but can't wait to go! . Best wishes and pixie dust to you all!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

angcmom said:


> Has anyone used the comp tickets to Busch Gardens Tampa while staying at GKTW?  I wonder how "wish kid friendly" they are...meaning is there any front of the line access for any of the rides.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of going....Abigail really, really wants to go to the Clearwater Marine Aquarium while we are in Florida.  (We recently saw the movie Dolphin Tale and looked up info on the movie afterwards.  Winter, the dolphin the movie was based on, lives at that aquarium.)
> 
> Clearwater is just on the other side of Tampa and I have read that the marine aquarium could be done in 1/2 day easily so I thought we may stop back by BG for the rest of the day.
> 
> Any info is appreciated!



We did BG on my daughter Wish trip. They were all friendly and we got to go in the fast pass line. gKTW will tell you that they are not obligate to let wish families special treatment, but we didn't have a problem. Just a FYI.. You have to go while staying at GKTW. You also have to tell front office AsAP so they can get the tickets. I have pictures of our BG day on my trip report.


----------



## blessedmom4

*The Limo picks us up in exactly 













But I HAD to share one more exciting piece of news with you...Rachel was interviewed by our local paper and the article is in TODAYS paper! It is already posted online. You can bet I will be looking for a newsstand and sharing with all who will listen that Rachel  is heading to Florida to be famous with her Princess Sister...here is the link, I hope you enjoy! It isnt often in my world that a child is interviewed for the paper (although Lisa has been in magazines, video and TV)...to have two in one week...lets just say the magic HAS already started! When the reporter was interviewing Rachel on Monday he asked me if I had another daughter who had just been featured in the paper on Sunday...that was kind of cool!

If you missed the article on Princes Lisa, you can read about it by clicking here.

The limo will be here at 5:30 AM...the time is finally here!*


----------



## LindaBabe

blessedmom4 said:


> *The Limo picks us up in exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I HAD to share one more exciting piece of news with you...Rachel was interviewed by our local paper and the article is in TODAYS paper! It is already posted online. You can bet I will be looking for a newsstand and sharing with all who will listen that Rachel  is heading to Florida to be famous with her Princess Sister...here is the link, I hope you enjoy! It isnt often in my world that a child is interviewed for the paper (although Lisa has been in magazines, video and TV)...to have two in one week...lets just say the magic HAS already started! When the reporter was interviewing Rachel on Monday he asked me if I had another daughter who had just been featured in the paper on Sunday...that was kind of cool!
> 
> If you missed the article on Princes Lisa, you can read about it by clicking here.
> 
> The limo will be here at 5:30 AM...the time is finally here!*



Have a WONDERFUL TRIP!


----------



## TLHB70

blessedmom4 said:


> *The Limo picks us up in exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I HAD to share one more exciting piece of news with you...Rachel was interviewed by our local paper and the article is in TODAYS paper! It is already posted online. You can bet I will be looking for a newsstand and sharing with all who will listen that Rachel  is heading to Florida to be famous with her Princess Sister...here is the link, I hope you enjoy! It isnt often in my world that a child is interviewed for the paper (although Lisa has been in magazines, video and TV)...to have two in one week...lets just say the magic HAS already started! When the reporter was interviewing Rachel on Monday he asked me if I had another daughter who had just been featured in the paper on Sunday...that was kind of cool!
> 
> If you missed the article on Princes Lisa, you can read about it by clicking here.
> 
> The limo will be here at 5:30 AM...the time is finally here!*



Hey Judy.  I have been looking all over the DIS boards trying to find you!    I am glad that I finally found you!    I know that today is the magical day!!!!  YEAH!       I hope you have a wonderful trip!!!!!!!!     Hopefully we can meet up in Charlotte one day soon.


----------



## katieb4

OK....I don't think Judy slept last night!!!  


I'm just checking it to say goodbye too!  We will be heading out in 2 hours as we need to drive closer to the airport and stay in a hotel tonight. 

Excited doesn't seem like a big enough word for feelings around here!  I had the kids go to school today....wondering how much they are accomplishing!!

My son also turns 13 today!  Just an incredible time!!!!  Thanks for all the support and question answering!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Oh i am so excited for both families.  Have a great trip and we are all excited to hear from you all when you get back.


----------



## threelittlebakers

katieb4 said:


> OK....I don't think Judy slept last night!!!
> 
> 
> I'm just checking it to say goodbye too!  We will be heading out in 2 hours as we need to drive closer to the airport and stay in a hotel tonight.
> 
> Excited doesn't seem like a big enough word for feelings around here!  I had the kids go to school today....wondering how much they are accomplishing!!
> 
> My son also turns 13 today!  Just an incredible time!!!!  Thanks for all the support and question answering!!




Yeah i don't think she got sleep either.  I know i won't be able to when its our turn.  I get way to excited when it comes to trips.   I remember when i was 14 and my family went to bush gardens and i couldn't sleep that night.  I am also a heavy sleeper so I would be afraid to over sleep.  I hope you guys have a safe flight and have fun.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I finally got around to contacting our wish chapter on the subject of allowing my niece Gabbie to join us on our trip.  I probably wont get the answer until at least next monday or wednesday.  I had to email the lady who takes care of disney wish trips.  She is in the office twice a week and those are both days I work.  I am just praying that she allows her to go.  I told her that air fare, spending money, and theme park tickets will be payed by the grandparents.  We would just need her to make arrangements to stay at the village.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

If everyone can please keep a former Wish child in their thoughts and prayers. Hannah( LVMom23) is not doing well. This is a little piece from her blog

Hannahs condition is continuing to deteriorate. *We are working towards figuring out what is best for her at this point as well as what is the best way to help Ethan and Abby. Thank you


----------



## Owensheart

katieb4 said:


> I'm just checking it to say goodbye too!  We will be heading out in 2 hours as we need to drive closer to the airport and stay in a hotel tonight.
> 
> Excited doesn't seem like a big enough word for feelings around here!  I had the kids go to school today....wondering how much they are accomplishing!!
> 
> My son also turns 13 today!  Just an incredible time!!!!  Thanks for all the support and question answering!!


Have a fantastic trip!!! 



threelittlebakers said:


> I finally got around to contacting our wish chapter on the subject of allowing my niece Gabbie to join us on our trip.  I probably wont get the answer until at least next monday or wednesday.  I had to email the lady who takes care of disney wish trips.  She is in the office twice a week and those are both days I work.  I am just praying that she allows her to go.  I told her that air fare, spending money, and theme park tickets will be payed by the grandparents.  We would just need her to make arrangements to stay at the village.



I hope she can join you!!  I can't see why they would say no. 


Mom2mitokids said:


> If everyone can please keep a former Wish child in their thoughts and prayers. Hannah( LVMom23) is not doing well. This is a little piece from her blog
> 
> Hannahs condition is continuing to deteriorate. *We are working towards figuring out what is best for her at this point as well as what is the best way to help Ethan and Abby. Thank you



I have read her entire PTR.. I am so sorry to hear this!  I will keep Hannah in our prayers.. as well as her entire family.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Kade(MitoDadMO) passed away last night. Please keep Josh, Annette, and brother Jackson in your thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them when we were at GKTW. RIP Kade


----------



## cajunfan

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kade(MitoDadMO) passed away last night. Please keep Josh, Annette, and brother Jackson in your thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them when we were at GKTW. RIP Kade



I was so sad to just read this on his facebook page. I was shocked! Please send your prayers for this family!


----------



## newdrama12

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kade(MitoDadMO) passed away last night. Please keep Josh, Annette, and brother Jackson in your thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them when we were at GKTW. RIP Kade



I met them in the Village as well. RIP Kade

prayers to Josh, Annette, and awesome bro, Jackson


----------



## Corrine 1973

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kade(MitoDadMO) passed away last night. Please keep Josh, Annette, and brother Jackson in your thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them when we were at GKTW. RIP Kade



My thoughts and prayers go out to Kade's family.


----------



## threelittlebakers

My heart goes out to Kade's family. 

Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid.
John 14:27


----------



## Owensheart

I am so sorry to hear about Kade.  His was the first first trip report I started reading.  What a sweet family!  Our prayers are with the entire family, but especially with J.


----------



## sgarrity

t


----------



## sgarrity

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kade(MitoDadMO) passed away last night. Please keep Josh, Annette, and brother Jackson in your thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them when we were at GKTW. RIP Kade



This breaks my heart. I pray for the family this week as they deal with their loss.  
It is a reminder to slow down and enjoy the moments.


----------



## billwendy

Sending prayers up for Jackson, Josh and Annette - Celebrating the life of Kade - what a sweet and wonderful little boy.....


----------



## that's nice

Sending prayers out to Kade and the entire family... this just breaks my heart.


----------



## LindaBabe

Prayers for both Hannah & Kade and their families.


----------



## chelleydi77

Many prayers being said for Hannah and Kade's families!


----------



## angeque143

It is with a heavy heart that I share that Hannah has been placed into hospice care. In the short time I "knew" Carrie she inspired me. She and her Husband are so strong....I cannot imagine what they are going through.

We too have been having our share of problems with Eva and now with AJ. Eva is losing weight for unknown reasons and is down to a BMI of 13. Aj has been diagnosed with Aspergers. Not a thing like what Carrie and Hannah are experiencing but this is partly why I have been MIA. Between the children and attending school full time I have had little time to breathe!


----------



## xanphylus

Prayers going up for ALL the families, each and every one.


----------



## Synovial

I am so sorry to hear about Kade.   My family will be in prayer for his family this week.  Synovial


----------



## blessedmom4

Cheshire Figment said:


> Technically this is not an official policy.  However, I know that our normal procedure when a family with GKTW and MAW identification come up to the gates we will let them in.  I know that one time a family came to my ticket window to buy tickets and I just told them to go to the gate.
> 
> Just ask at the Gate; if the greeter does not let you in go over to a Guest Relations window and ask.



*Pete just called me from Blizzard Beach, he took the children for a few hours while I stayed home to wash clothes and TRY to pack up some things to mail home. They absolutely told Pete at Guest Relations that they do NOT give free admission to a Wish Family ever,  so Pete is buying tickets for those who don't have water park fun and more on some old tickets we have had for 5 years. Just don't want anyone else to have a problem. I am certain it fully depends on who is working...just as everything else we have encountered. Some magical moments, some not so magical moments...it all works out eventually....we are going with the flow. Glad to hear some experienced this Pixie Dust Moment.*


----------



## blessedmom4

*My heartfelt sympathy to both Kade's family, as well as Hannah's. I cried the other night when I read about Kade, thinking of his family here just a few short months ago...*


----------



## danut

I am so sorry to hear about Hannah and also the problems you are having with your little ones.



angeque143 said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I share that Hannah has been placed into hospice care. In the short time I "knew" Carrie she inspired me. She and her Husband are so strong....I cannot imagine what they are going through.
> 
> We too have been having our share of problems with Eva and now with AJ. Eva is losing weight for unknown reasons and is down to a BMI of 13. Aj has been diagnosed with Aspergers. Not a thing like what Carrie and Hannah are experiencing but this is partly why I have been MIA. Between the children and attending school full time I have had little time to breathe!



I am so sorry to hear this.  Will be sure to keep the family in my prayers.



Mom2mitokids said:


> Kade(MitoDadMO) passed away last night. Please keep Josh, Annette, and brother Jackson in your thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them when we were at GKTW. RIP Kade


----------



## danut

Well, we are back!  We had an amazing time. I cannot believe how incredible the staff at Disney, Universal and the staff and volunteers at GKTW were amazing.  Brendan's firework experience was incredible!   But now I am overrun with school work and laundry and unpacking.   We have about 1500 pictures and I am trying to write in a journal a little each day so that I don't forget anything.  I am definitely planning a trip report but it will be a little while in the making.  Hoping things are going well with others!


----------



## Owensheart

danut said:


> Well, we are back!  We had an amazing time. I cannot believe how incredible the staff at Disney, Universal and the staff and volunteers at GKTW were amazing.  Brendan's firework experience was incredible!   But now I am overrun with school work and laundry and unpacking.   We have about 1500 pictures and I am trying to write in a journal a little each day so that I don't forget anything.  I am definitely planning a trip report but it will be a little while in the making.  Hoping things are going well with others!



Yeah!! Glad to hear you had a fantastic trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## sgarrity

danut said:


> Well, we are back!  We had an amazing time. I cannot believe how incredible the staff at Disney, Universal and the staff and volunteers at GKTW were amazing.  Brendan's firework experience was incredible!   But now I am overrun with school work and laundry and unpacking.   We have about 1500 pictures and I am trying to write in a journal a little each day so that I don't forget anything.  I am definitely planning a trip report but it will be a little while in the making.  Hoping things are going well with others!



Can't wait to read your report.  So excited for you.


----------



## celerystalker

Hi everybody! I've volunteered at GKTW and think it's one of the most incredible places on earth! 
Now I know a wish kid personally - Alli was in my 2 year old Sunday school class last year when she was diagnosed with Leukemia. She's doing good now, but is still having treatments - she is 3. 
Her mom is pregnant with miracle number 2 and is having some back pain - 
they are scheduled for their wish trip the first week of November. 
I've suggested an umbrella stroller for Alli because I know the airports are big and GKTW seemed HUGE to me - I don't know how much actual walking the kids do, but I don't think an umbrella stroller would hurt. 
Now I'm considering suggesting a rental scooter for Alli's mom. I've rented one before for my mom - I don't mean the ones in the park, I mean the outside companies that deliver them to your resort and you get them for the whole week - 

does anyone know if GKTW has a relationship with any of the local scooter rental places? 
I can't remember the one I used before, so does anyone have any recommendations? 

also, is there a current schedule of what's going on at GKTW? Specifically, I'm wondering about characters. Minnie and Rapunzel are Alli's favorite characters, so I want to give her parents a heads up if there's a possibility they'll be there. 

What about other tips for the family? 
I'm going to remind them to always wear their buttons and to use the wish lounge.


----------



## newdrama12

celerystalker said:


> also, is there a current schedule of what's going on at GKTW? Specifically, I'm wondering about characters. Minnie and Rapunzel are Alli's favorite characters, so I want to give her parents a heads up if there's a possibility they'll be there.



Mickey and Minnie come to the Village on Monday and Thursday mornings. Rapunzel hasn't been to the Village, so I think that only place to see her is in the Magic Kingdom. As for the weekly Village schedule, I will post it in a separate thread, so that I don't take up so much room here. But I will link that thread to this one for everyone to see. GKTW weekly entertainment schedule http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42978418&posted=1#post42978418


----------



## threelittlebakers

I just got a email from my wish chapter and she said that my niece could come with us.  I had a talk with the grandparents and we are going in half with the expenses to get her to go.  I think im paying for the theme park tickets and grandparents are paying for her airfare.  Only because im not her legal guardian i don't think i can purchase her airline tickets.  And she gets to stay with us at the village.  She is going to be so psyched when she fines out.  We are not going to tell her until her 9t birthday which is in march and that about a month before we go.  We are thinking about buying her a kids suitcase and a fill it up with a few things (autograph book, big pen, gift card to get some cloths, and kids disney guide book) and wrap it up.  We are also not talking about it in the house because we want the kids to forget about the trip.  We want to do the same thing to them the day before the trip, except its contents we put in them are a little different.  But all in all i can't wait.  Oh i have to make reservations for restaurants tomorrow.  I was suppose of done it to day but i had to work.


----------



## crashbb

threelittlebakers said:


> I just got a email from my wish chapter and she said that my niece could come with us.  I had a talk with the grandparents and we are going in half with the expenses to get her to go.  I think im paying for the theme park tickets and grandparents are paying for her airfare.  *Only because im not her legal guardian i don't think i can purchase her airline tickets. * And she gets to stay with us at the village.  She is going to be so psyched when she fines out.  We are not going to tell her until her 9t birthday which is in march and that about a month before we go.  We are thinking about buying her a kids suitcase and a fill it up with a few things (autograph book, big pen, gift card to get some cloths, and kids disney guide book) and wrap it up.  We are also not talking about it in the house because we want the kids to forget about the trip.  We want to do the same thing to them the day before the trip, except its contents we put in them are a little different.  But all in all i can't wait.  Oh i have to make reservations for restaurants tomorrow.  I was suppose of done it to day but i had to work.



That is great news!

About the bit that I bolded - I don't see why you couldn't purchase the airline tickets.  I've never been asked about guardianship for anyone I've bought tickets for.  Is she flying with you?  Or will she be flying as an unaccompanied minor?  If it is the latter, I could see that her grandparents might need to organize the paperwork, but otherwise, anyone can buy the tickets.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kade(MitoDadMO) passed away last night. Please keep Josh, Annette, and brother Jackson in your thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them when we were at GKTW. RIP Kade



My prayers are with Kade and his family.  

Also to Hannah and her family, and Eva's family.  We will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers this week.


----------



## LindaBabe

celerystalker said:


> Hi everybody! I've volunteered at GKTW and think it's one of the most incredible places on earth!
> Now I know a wish kid personally - Alli was in my 2 year old Sunday school class last year when she was diagnosed with Leukemia. She's doing good now, but is still having treatments - she is 3.
> Her mom is pregnant with miracle number 2 and is having some back pain -
> they are scheduled for their wish trip the first week of November.
> I've suggested an umbrella stroller for Alli because I know the airports are big and GKTW seemed HUGE to me - I don't know how much actual walking the kids do, but I don't think an umbrella stroller would hurt.
> Now I'm considering suggesting a rental scooter for Alli's mom. I've rented one before for my mom - I don't mean the ones in the park, I mean the outside companies that deliver them to your resort and you get them for the whole week -
> 
> does anyone know if GKTW has a relationship with any of the local scooter rental places?
> I can't remember the one I used before, so does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> also, is there a current schedule of what's going on at GKTW? Specifically, I'm wondering about characters. Minnie and Rapunzel are Alli's favorite characters, so I want to give her parents a heads up if there's a possibility they'll be there.
> 
> What about other tips for the family?
> I'm going to remind them to always wear their buttons and to use the wish lounge.



Fellow volunteer here - I use Walker Medical for my scooter rentals.  The heaviest piece weighs 30 pounds, and, even in pieces,  the scooter DOES take up space in the vehicle - so before she rents an off site scooter, make sure the vehicle they get is large enough to hold the family, stroller AND scooter.


----------



## celerystalker

Thanks for the tip, Linda. I'll check and see what kind of rental car they are getting.


----------



## threelittlebakers

crashbb said:


> That is great news!
> 
> About the bit that I bolded - I don't see why you couldn't purchase the airline tickets.  I've never been asked about guardianship for anyone I've bought tickets for.  Is she flying with you?  Or will she be flying as an unaccompanied minor?  If it is the latter, I could see that her grandparents might need to organize the paperwork, but otherwise, anyone can buy the tickets.



Im hoping she is flying with us.  The wish chapter said they won't be booking the seats until beginning of next year.  As soon as she does she will contact us so we can book my nieces but if there is situation were she has to fly alone. We were thinking of transferring tickets and my husband will take the next flight and i will take the children by myself.  She has never flown and i don't want her to be by herself.  My husband has flown a couple of times so he doesn't mind.  I think everything will work out alright.


----------



## emmaandbunni

i can tell this is going to be a drama, as i can not even work out how to get myself on the pre planning list. can anyone tell me what i need to do thank emma


----------



## Synovial

emmaandbunni said:


> i can tell this is going to be a drama, as i can not even work out how to get myself on the pre planning list. can anyone tell me what i need to do thank emma



If you are not computer friendly it is not the easiest thing to do.  Go to the first page of this thread and scroll down near the bottom to frequently asked questions and it will give you directions.  Good luck!  Synovial


----------



## Synovial

Normally how close to your departure date is it until you get your wish package with all your travel arrangements?   synovial


----------



## wishin' on a star

Synovial said:


> Normally how close to your departure date is it until you get your wish package with all your travel arrangements?   synovial



We got our flight information a couple of months before our trip.  But the rest...the limo, car rental info, and expense $$...we got about two weeks before our trip.  I think many MAW chapters give the final wish package even closer to your trip date.  It seems to depend a lot on the chapter and the volunteer's schedule.


----------



## tehanig1974

Thanks for supplying all this great information!


----------



## kimmg

I need some advice.

MAW approved us and we were waiting until September to call to get dates in early Dec. from MAW. We called and they suggested Dec. 5-11. We've been waiting and waiting and come to find out our Doctors won't sign off of it because he is a state insurance patient. I guess they had a family use services out of state, it wasn't covered so they sued the hospital. Now it's our hospitals policy not to sign for out of state wishes. The kicker is we called our state and they said we are covered for emergency services out of state but the hospital doesn't care. 

MAW is trying to find temporary insurance for our family since the hospital is requiring it for our entire family but they haven't found anything yet. We're just so devastated and disappointed. We've been counting down, watching videos, making outfits and plans, even my uncle set up his timeshare so we could stay longer. Our hospital is suggesting Disneyland but we live about an hour away and it just wouldn't feel the same. I feel so blessed for him to get a wish at all but we were looking forward to GKTW so much. This was a chance for the healing experience of a lifetime and now it's looking like it won't happen. Any suggestions? The hospital social worker is saying that since he's out of treatment if he doesn't do his wish soon he'll become ineligible. I don't know if that's true or not. I've considered switching hospitals but then we'd have to start with a new chapter, start the wish process over again and risk being denied and losing his wish.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kimmg said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> MAW approved us and we were waiting until September to call to get dates in early Dec. from MAW. We called and they suggested Dec. 5-11. We've been waiting and waiting and come to find out our Doctors won't sign off of it because he is a state insurance patient. I guess they had a family use services out of state, it wasn't covered so they sued the hospital. Now it's our hospitals policy not to sign for out of state wishes. The kicker is we called our state and they said we are covered for emergency services out of state but the hospital doesn't care.
> 
> MAW is trying to find temporary insurance for our family since the hospital is requiring it for our entire family but they haven't found anything yet. We're just so devastated and disappointed. We've been counting down, watching videos, making outfits and plans, even my uncle set up his timeshare so we
> could stay longer. Our hospital is suggesting Disneyland but we live about an
> hour away and it just wouldn't feel the same. I feel so blessed for him to get a
> wish at all but we were looking forward to GKTW so much. This was a chance
> 
> 
> for the healing experience of a lifetime and now it's looking like it won't happen. Any suggestions? The hospital social worker is saying that since he's out of treatment if he doesn't do his wish soon he'll become ineligible. I don't know if that's true or not. I've considered switching hospitals but then we'd have to start with a new chapter, start the wish process over again and risk
> being denied and losing his wish.



First.. We have state insurance and we had no problem going. Never heard of a thing. Are you telling me you can never leave the state for a vacation? 
   Second.. He can never lose his MAW. Once approved they can not take it away. Who ever told you that is an idiot. You need to change social workers. Sorry for all you are going through.


----------



## Synovial

wishin' on a star said:


> We got our flight information a couple of months before our trip.  But the rest...the limo, car rental info, and expense $$...we got about two weeks before our trip.  I think many MAW chapters give the final wish package even closer to your trip date.  It seems to depend a lot on the chapter and the volunteer's schedule.



Thanks!  We leave out next Friday and I'm getting a little nervous since I haven't gotten our package yet.  We got a brochure from Give Kids The World with our arrival date on it, so I know everything's lined up, I would just feel better if I had all the details in my hands.  I guess you could say I am a detail person and don't like to leave anything to chance.  Thanks for the info.  Synovial


----------



## Owensheart

kimmg said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> MAW approved us and we were waiting until September to call to get dates in early Dec. from MAW. We called and they suggested Dec. 5-11. We've been waiting and waiting and come to find out our Doctors won't sign off of it because he is a state insurance patient. I guess they had a family use services out of state, it wasn't covered so they sued the hospital. Now it's our hospitals policy not to sign for out of state wishes. The kicker is we called our state and they said we are covered for emergency services out of state but the hospital doesn't care.
> 
> MAW is trying to find temporary insurance for our family since the hospital is requiring it for our entire family but they haven't found anything yet. We're just so devastated and disappointed. We've been counting down, watching videos, making outfits and plans, even my uncle set up his timeshare so we could stay longer. Our hospital is suggesting Disneyland but we live about an hour away and it just wouldn't feel the same. I feel so blessed for him to get a wish at all but we were looking forward to GKTW so much. This was a chance for the healing experience of a lifetime and now it's looking like it won't happen. Any suggestions? The hospital social worker is saying that since he's out of treatment if he doesn't do his wish soon he'll become ineligible. I don't know if that's true or not. I've considered switching hospitals but then we'd have to start with a new chapter, start the wish process over again and risk being denied and losing his wish.



This is ridiculous!!  Is there one specific doctor at the hospital that won't sign off on it.. or is it the hospital social worker?  I would speak wth a supervisor of that department.  I have never heard of this and I know plenty of families on state insurance.  Maybe your child's pediatrician can sign off on it, or at least speak with the hospital for you?  I am so sorry.  

Absolutely take this up the ladder at the hospital!! 



Mom2mitokids said:


> First.. We have state insurance and we had no problem going. Never heard of a thing. Are you telling me you can never leave the state for a vacation?
> Second.. He can never lose his MAW. Once approved they can not take it away. Who ever told you that is an idiot. You need to change social workers. Sorry for all you are going through.



SO TRUE!!  After you are approved, they cannot take your eligibility away!  



Synovial said:


> Thanks!  We leave out next Friday and I'm getting a little nervous since I haven't gotten our package yet.  We got a brochure from Give Kids The World with our arrival date on it, so I know everything's lined up, I would just feel better if I had all the details in my hands.  I guess you could say I am a detail person and don't like to leave anything to chance.  Thanks for the info.  Synovial



I'm so excited for you!!!  I would contact your wish granters asap.  They should have scheduled a little going away (some do parties, some don't), where they give you your expense check and all the details!  You leave so soon.. I bet you're so excited!  

PS.. We've had a few fun big gives so far!!  Come on by to check em' out!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Wow i just realized there was a new thread. Ok Ive hopped over now and I will very shortly being doing my trip report I want it to have a perfect justice to it and for being a writter I am having a hard time putting it into words


----------



## Synovial

1





owensheart said:


> this is ridiculous!!  Is there one specific doctor at the hospital that won't sign off on it.. Or is it the hospital social worker?  I would speak wth a supervisor of that department.  I have never heard of this and i know plenty of families on state insurance.  Maybe your child's pediatrician can sign off on it, or at least speak with the hospital for you?  I am so sorry.
> 
> Absolutely take this up the ladder at the hospital!!
> 
> 
> 
> So true!!  After you are approved, they cannot take your eligibility away!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!!  I would contact your wish granters asap.  They should have scheduled a little going away (some do parties, some don't), where they give you your expense check and all the details!  You leave so soon.. I bet you're so excited!  our wish granter called today and is coming this sunday with our wish presentation and pizza, but i'm not sure if she wants just our immediate family or wants to do a party.  I'm going to try and call her later today.  My husband talked to her this morning and he didn't get all the details.  We have 8 days until we leave!  We are very excited!!  Synovial
> 
> ps.. We've had a few fun big gives so far!!  Come on by to check em' out!!


----------



## Owensheart

princessmamaof5 said:


> Wow i just realized there was a new thread. Ok Ive hopped over now and I will very shortly being doing my trip report I want it to have a perfect justice to it and for being a writter I am having a hard time putting it into words



I am anxious to read it!!!


----------



## 55Red416

Hello, fellow Wish Trippers!  Long time listener, first time caller.

With a plug for a PTR, no less.  We are 37 days away from our trip, unfortunately my post count didn't make it past the filter so my link was just rejected.  *sob*  So feel free to click the link in my signature line and I should have the requisite number of posts...well...probably tomorrow...lol

Enjoy, and I plan to be lurking about for a while, aye? (I just watched Pirates 4, arrrggghhhh...


----------



## kimmg

Mom2mitokids said:


> First.. We have state insurance and we had no problem going. Never heard of a thing. Are you telling me you can never leave the state for a vacation?
> Second.. He can never lose his MAW. Once approved they can not take it away. Who ever told you that is an idiot. You need to change social workers. Sorry for all you are going through.



See, what you're saying makes complete sense to me. I don't understand how they can do this. MAW says everything else is done, they only thing they need is the Dr's sign off and according to our social worker they won't be signing it since it is their policy. We're trying to see if our primary care can sign off. DH just got a job in another county and we were going to stay behind because he'll transfer back in the future. We're thinking of just switching hospitals. But then we'd be with a different MAW chapter and I'm worried it will mess up our DS's wish to see DW with Christmas lights. I don't know what I should do.



Owensheart said:


> This is ridiculous!!  Is there one specific doctor at the hospital that won't sign off on it.. or is it the hospital social worker?  I would speak wth a supervisor of that department.  I have never heard of this and I know plenty of families on state insurance.  Maybe your child's pediatrician can sign off on it, or at least speak with the hospital for you?  I am so sorry.
> 
> Absolutely take this up the ladder at the hospital!!
> 
> 
> 
> SO TRUE!!  After you are approved, they cannot take your eligibility away!




Well, it's the hospital social worker we're talking with, but she says it's hospital policy since I guess a family at one point sued the hospital when something happened on their trip and it wasn't covered. So it left a bad taste in their mouth or something. We asked MAW if we could get his primary care to sign off on it(the ped left the practice so he sees a family practice now) and they're checking into it. I just can't believe this is happening. I wonder who I should talk with at the hospital? A patient advocate or some type of management. After a bad experience with them refusing to see him a few months ago we have a 'bad taste' in our mouths at this point. If they ruin his wish I'm going to be furious! MAW said they don't know what the social worker is talking about, he's not losing his wish.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

kimmg said:


> See, what you're saying makes complete sense to me. I don't understand how they can do this. MAW says everything else is done, they only thing they need is the Dr's sign off and according to our social worker they won't be signing it since it is their policy. We're trying to see if our primary care can sign off. DH just got a job in another county and we were going to stay behind because he'll transfer back in the future. We're thinking of just switching hospitals. But then we'd be with a different MAW chapter and I'm worried it will mess up our DS's wish to see DW with Christmas lights. I don't know what I should do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's the hospital social worker we're talking with, but she says it's hospital policy since I guess a family at one point sued the hospital when something happened on their trip and it wasn't covered. So it left a bad taste in their mouth or something. We asked MAW if we could get his primary care to sign off on it(the ped left the practice so he sees a family practice now) and they're checking into it. I just can't believe this is happening. I wonder who I should talk with at the hospital? A patient advocate or some type of management. After a bad experience with them refusing to see him a few months ago we have a 'bad taste' in our mouths at this point. If they ruin his wish I'm going to be furious! MAW said they don't know what the social worker is talking about, he's not losing his wish.



He has til he turns 18yrs to make a wish!


----------



## MissJen

NeWbie here....
We just had my daughters wish party yesterday and received all our travel documents. We leave at 4am Friday. So excited (and anxious?) I can't sleep. 
It's a first cruise for us and the first time traveling by air(and sea, I guess) since my daughters diagnosis 5 years to the day we are leaving. 
It's still so surreal to me. 
We were nominated by a very sweet nurse when my daughter was hospitalized last December. 
Just found this site again 2hours ago and can't read enough helpful info.


----------



## LindaBabe

MissJen said:


> NeWbie here....
> We just had my daughters wish party yesterday and received all our travel documents. We leave at 4am Friday. So excited (and anxious?) I can't sleep.
> It's a first cruise for us and the first time traveling by air(and sea, I guess) since my daughters diagnosis 5 years to the day we are leaving.
> It's still so surreal to me.
> We were nominated by a very sweet nurse when my daughter was hospitalized last December.
> Just found this site again 2hours ago and can't read enough helpful info.



Hope you and your family have a WONDERFUL trip, MissJen!


----------



## Owensheart

MissJen said:


> NeWbie here....
> We just had my daughters wish party yesterday and received all our travel documents. We leave at 4am Friday. So excited (and anxious?) I can't sleep.
> It's a first cruise for us and the first time traveling by air(and sea, I guess) since my daughters diagnosis 5 years to the day we are leaving.
> It's still so surreal to me.
> We were nominated by a very sweet nurse when my daughter was hospitalized last December.
> Just found this site again 2hours ago and can't read enough helpful info.



I hope you have a fantastic trip!!  Which cruise ship are you sailing on??


----------



## angcmom

I have posted our "tentative" itinerary over on Abigail's pre-trip report!  Let me know what you think.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2814511

Our time is getting so much closer...we leave two weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## casper_jj11

Oh my! A new thread! This explains why I haven't gotten any emails from the group lately. I lurk more than anything right now. I tried to finish my trip report and asked that they reopen it (yet again) but for some reason, the msg system wouldn't let me paste in the link to the report and the moderator couldn't find it. I'll try again when things calm down a bit.

Sydney is doing fantastic. She's in Senior Kindergarten now and loving it. She still talks about her trip. We're taking my parents next May so it'll be nice to revisit places. I've already touched base with GKTW and even tho we didn't stay there, as others have said, once a GKTW kid, always a GKTW kids and they've told us we're more than welcome to visit, to play and to see Sydney's star. They're so amazing. We're really looking forward to it.


----------



## MissJen

Owensheart said:


> I hope you have a fantastic trip!!  Which cruise ship are you sailing on??



We are on the Disney Dream for Halloween going to the Bahamas. Lily is swimming with the dolphins at Atlantis in the Bahamas.


----------



## M28

Our daughter is meeting with her wish coordinators tonight.   Assuming she doesn't change her wish last minute how quickly could a trip be taken?  For work and a few other reasons mid Dec. would be best for us.  Thoughts? 

Faye's PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2819470


----------



## Synovial

I'm pulling my hair out trying to think of everything to pack and get everything done we need to finish before we go on our trip.  We have been making matching shirts all day.  We are going Thursday to pick up our rental van to pack and have ready to leave early Friday morning!!!  We have 3 days until we leave!!!!!  I still can't believe it.  We have been working on this trip for a year!  Synovial


----------



## Owensheart

MissJen said:


> We are on the Disney Dream for Halloween going to the Bahamas. Lily is swimming with the dolphins at Atlantis in the Bahamas.


Oh my goodness.. that sounds amazing!!! You are going to have a great time!!



M28 said:


> Our daughter is meeting with her wish coordinators tonight.   Assuming she doesn't change her wish last minute how quickly could a trip be taken?  For work and a few other reasons mid Dec. would be best for us.  Thoughts?
> 
> Faye's PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2819470


We are going in early December.. the 4th thru the 14th.  I hear it's a great time to go!!  Nothing beat the holiday lights around!!  Let us know how it goes!!



Synovial said:


> I'm pulling my hair out trying to think of everything to pack and get everything done we need to finish before we go on our trip.  We have been making matching shirts all day.  We are going Thursday to pick up our rental van to pack and have ready to leave early Friday morning!!!  We have 3 days until we leave!!!!!  I still can't believe it.  We have been working on this trip for a year!  Synovial


You are going to have a great time!!  I know.. time seems to drag until a month or so before and then it flies by!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Finally, updated the rest of Day 1 on the trip report! Check it out!

Hope everyone is well....


----------



## M28

Our daughter made her wish last night with the volunteers at our house.  They were super nice ladies.  We asked about going as soon as mid Dec. but they weren't sure it could happen that fast.  No big deal.  We will just wait and be happy with whenever they can send her.  She is so excited!

Faye's PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2819470


----------



## angcmom

For those of you who have stayed at GKTW, how much food (including snacks and beverages) did you purchase at the store for your stay?

From what I've read, you get three meals at the village during the course of the day but I can't decipher if other snacks/beverages are readily available.  I know the Ice Cream Palace is an option....do they have other snacks there besides ice cream?

Thanks!!


----------



## newdrama12

angcmom said:


> From what I've read, you get three meals at the village during the course of the day but I can't decipher if other snacks/beverages are readily available.  I know the Ice Cream Palace is an option....do they have other snacks there besides ice cream?
> 
> Thanks!!



Sadly, there are no other snack option available other than the ICP. Drinks are available at the ICP as well.


----------



## LindaBabe

They *used* to have hot dogs and premade sandwiches at the ICP.  Has that stopped since the new place next door opened?


----------



## Synovial

We leave in the morning for Disney!!!   After some confusion, we are just now getting our check today!  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!  We are still packing, but I did a lot of it last night.  We are going to try to leave around 5:30 in the morning.  Synovial


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

Hi All, Well, we leave next week !!!! But I need some advice. My son's wish was for Animal Kingdom, and Christmas Lights in Disney World. As many Make-a-Wish families we are dealing with so much extra stuff right now, that my planning and research fell behind (were also dealing with immediate family members, 1 with stage 4 cancer, and 1 just scheduled for double bypass surgery , while we're on the wish trip) anyway, I know Osborne lights start 11-10, but is that something that runs throughout the day or only in the evenings? We did not opt for the MVMCP, as it wasn't in our budget, plus with sensory and stamina issues wasn't sure if it would be worth the cost. 

Are there any fun Christmas plans during regular hours at Disney? We arrive at GKTW on 11-6 and leave 11-12, Will the Disney parks be decorated for Christmas by then?

And another thing, and maybe it's just me, We are all so excited for this trip, and it's been so nice to have something to look forward to, but were coming back to some not so good stuff, and some hard medical decisions, as are many families. But while I can't wait to go, I almost can......I know that no matter what, were gonna have the time of our lives, but it's going to be so hard to come back. I wish I was better at living in the moment lol.

Thanks for listening to me ramble, or if I lost you already, well I don't blame you , and Thanks to all who have shared their journey for the rest of us. It's been nice not to feel alone!


----------



## newdrama12

LindaBabe said:


> They *used* to have hot dogs and premade sandwiches at the ICP.  Has that stopped since the new place next door opened?



Yep, that is no longer an option with the addition of Katie's Kitchen. (The only lunch option other than ice cream)


----------



## newdrama12

BuzznWoodysMom said:


> I know Osborne lights start 11-10, but is that something that runs throughout the day or only in the evenings? We did not opt for the MVMCP, as it wasn't in our budget, plus with sensory and stamina issues wasn't sure if it would be worth the cost.
> 
> Are there any fun Christmas plans during regular hours at Disney? We arrive at GKTW on 11-6 and leave 11-12, Will the Disney parks be decorated for Christmas by then?



Yes, the parks will de decorated for Christmas by then. The Christmas parties start on 11-8. The Osborne lights just run in the evening, but I think is fun to see.


----------



## billwendy

What about the ordering pizza at GKTW? They did that in 4/10 when we were there....also, at some parties they had cookies and popcorn. Also had popcorn at the movie theater back then, but maybe it has changed? We werent really there much during the day, but bought some snacky things and drinks at the walmart down the street ( :


----------



## newdrama12

billwendy said:


> What about the ordering pizza at GKTW? They did that in 4/10 when we were there....also, at some parties they had cookies and popcorn. Also had popcorn at the movie theater back then, but maybe it has changed? We werent really there much during the day, but bought some snacky things and drinks at the walmart down the street ( :



Pizza is available to order anytime between 7-10:30PM. At some of the evening parties, they do have cookies or cupcakes, popcorn, and sno cones. None are availble is afternoon though.


----------



## Synovial

We have our rental van and we are leaving in the morning for DisneyWorld!  Synovial


----------



## jdmmom

We got our dates today!!!!! Guess you'll have to check out our pre-trip report to find out....


----------



## sgarrity

jdmmom said:


> We got our dates today!!!!! Guess you'll have to check out our pre-trip report to find out....



Congrats on dates.  We will be there in December as well. But not arriving until the 20th.

Savanna


----------



## newdrama12

Synovial said:


> We have our rental van and we are leaving in the morning for DisneyWorld!  Synovial



Awesome! Have a safe trip! Hopefully, I will get to meet you at GKTW!


----------



## angcmom

Thanks for all the input re: snacks at GKTW.  We are definitely making a Wal-Mart run when we get down there...I was trying to get an idea of how heavy of snacks I should get for the week.

Abigail is a grazer when it comes to eating....she might eat what amounts to half of a child's serving of food and be full...then want to eat again about 1.5 hours later.  I'm sure she will enjoy the ice cream but want to have other options for her as well.

We are getting close....our wish granter is coming next Wednesday morning to bring our paperwork/airplane tickets/etc.  I'm sure it will seem even more real then!


----------



## Owensheart

Synovial said:


> We have our rental van and we are leaving in the morning for DisneyWorld!  Synovial


Have a super fun trip!!!  Drive safe!!



jdmmom said:


> We got our dates today!!!!! Guess you'll have to check out our pre-trip report to find out....


Yay!!!  You will be checking in the day before we check out.  We'll have to look for eachother!!  Planning is the best part!!



angcmom said:


> Thanks for all the input re: snacks at GKTW.  We are definitely making a Wal-Mart run when we get down there...I was trying to get an idea of how heavy of snacks I should get for the week.
> 
> Abigail is a grazer when it comes to eating....she might eat what amounts to half of a child's serving of food and be full...then want to eat again about 1.5 hours later.  I'm sure she will enjoy the ice cream but want to have other options for her as well.
> 
> We are getting close....our wish granter is coming next Wednesday morning to bring our paperwork/airplane tickets/etc.  I'm sure it will seem even more real then!


Owen is the same way.. he LOVES to snack.  We are stocking up on healthy stuff at Walmart.. Fruits/Veggies/Granola.  We always load up on junk at the parks and feel so crummy by the end of the day.  It's nice to at least balance it out with healthy snacks.  

It'll be totally real when you get your tickets and paperwork!!!


----------



## Delaney21

I'm joining in here!  We just received notice that my son will be getting a wish from MAW!  Right now he is trying to decide between Disney World and Mickey's boat.  Either way, I don't think he can go wrong!


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Hello I thought i would come to this board since I am a make a wish child  I have seizures and have been having them at school now there are a few kids making fun of me because of it. I'm happy though because i'm going to disney world over Christmas


----------



## horsefan824

Sorry did not realize I was under my moms account but that lost post was supposed to be by me.


----------



## jdmmom

Really bummed that Cinderella's Royal Table is booked up for the entire week that we will be there.  Now I need to decide between 1900 Park Fare and Akershus.  Any suggestions?  Emily really wants to do BBB and then dine like a princess!


----------



## Owensheart

jdmmom said:


> Really bummed that Cinderella's Royal Table is booked up for the entire week that we will be there.  Now I need to decide between 1900 Park Fare and Akershus.  Any suggestions?  Emily really wants to do BBB and then dine like a princess!



We have reservations at Akershus.  It depends on which Princesses the girls really want to see.  1900 Park Fare has Cinderella, Prince Charming and the step sisters.  My kids don't care about Cinderella, but Owen loves Mulan and Belle, so we decided on Akershus.  Check out the Menus on allears.net for all the restaurants.. that helped us make our choice!   Also.. keep checking CRT daily because people cancel.  I'm so excited you are going in December!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Lilacs chosen said:


> Hello I thought i would come to this board since I am a make a wish child  I have seizures and have been having them at school now there are a few kids making fun of me because of it. I'm happy though because i'm going to disney world over Christmas





horsefan824 said:


> Sorry did not realize I was under my moms account but that lost post was supposed to be by me.



So - Somewhat LESS than 9 months and 2 weeks until your Disney trip?  WOoHOO!  Are you staying at GKTW?


----------



## blessedmom4

*I have started our Trip Report if anyone wants to follow along. We had the MOST INCREDIBLE Wish Trip and feel humbly Blessed!*


----------



## blessedmom4

*I wanted to answer this the other day; however, ran out of time. We have been back one week and this was our experience with the food, etc. Keep in mind I have three of us (the girls) who don't eat a lot and three of us (the guys) who eat EVERYTHING! We ordered pizza EVERY NIGHT, except for one, while we were at the village. Thursday and Friday it came promptly (Less than 10 minutes) and it was delicious (better Thursday vs Friday; however, still good). We had six in our villa, so we were able to order three pizza each night along with up to 6 sodas/waters per night. I think for every two poeple you get one pizza which is more than plenty. They serve Pepsi products in cans from the Pizza Shack, (I think that is what they called the pizzaria),as well as bottled water. The pizza choices are meat (I think it was sausage, ham and pepperoni) Cheese or Veggie (olives, onions, mushrooms and peppers...I don't care for olives so I ordered without...Pete LIKES olives so he would "forget" to say no olives). I LOVED the Veggie Pizza the best; however, one piece truly filled me up so late at night. Four pieces each and the guys were full too; however, by the end of the trip we were only ordering two because we had leftovers. Saturday night, the children were STARVING after they were tucked in bed so we ordered pizza, thinking it would arrive in 10 minutes. Thirty minutes later I called back to see if there was a problem or if they had lost our order...they told us they were backed up and would have it over in 10 minutes. An hour after we ordered, the girls had fallen asleep without eating and the guys were about to. I called to cancel the pizza delivery and they said it was on its way already...ten minutes later, they showed up and YES, my three guys ate. They had forgotten our sodas/water and told us they would be right back with our drinks...I am still waiting on those drinks...  Sunday we learned our lesson so we called as soon as we hit the villa and the children were getting their baths...it took an hour that night as well. Monday night, they were back to the 10 minute delivery time. 

We discovered about many things while at GKTW that depending on the amount of volunteers they had available on any given day/place, experiences changed. Weekends were much more sparse than weekdays and there were a lot of high school groups on fall break volunteering. We met some amazing people while we were there.

As for food...we had plenty; although not necessarily what you want to eat all of the time. We got lunch from Katie's Kitchen most days (they serve lunch until 4, then dinner until 10, I think,  and Lisa wasn't able to stay at the parks for long days). My favorite was the chicken salad sandwich, with a side. The girls and I could only eat half our sandwiches, so when we checked out of GKTW and into our hotel, we had a lot of half sandwiches we took with us. We also took them to the park in my little cooler to save on the cost of food while we were out.

I found the lack of fresh fruit to be surprising, although I could get a banana every day and you could also get bananas in the ice cream shop...and you didn't have to eat it in ice cream either...although you could have.  

I hope this might help someone in their planning of meal, etc. I also wanted to mention you can get fountain drinks of COKE products at the Gingerbread House (Breakfast and dinner location) as well as at Katie's Kitchen and the Ice Cream Shop. There was also supposed to be a cookie cart; however, we NEVER saw it. We found out mid-trip you could get cookies from Katie's Kitchen...yummy chocolate chip.*


----------



## blessedmom4

*I wanted to say WELCOME to all of the New Wishtrippers and to those waiting on trips and dates...savor each moment, it will go by much too quickly. We have been home a week and it feels like a year.

One short week from today, Lisa will be admitted to the hospital ten hours from  our home to wean off of her coumadin and on to heparin so that she can have a cardiac cath on November 9. If you pray, I ask you to keep her and the entire family in your prayers please.

For newdrama...I have a great photo of you, may I post it?*


----------



## kimmg

Just wanted to give a quick update on what's happening. The hospital's final word was that they were going to refuse to sign off on the wish. We've been going back and forth with MAW and they said their hands were tied so we asked if we could have his local Doctor sign off and MAW said yes so we're working on that right now. We have messages left so hopefully someone will get in contact with us today or tomorrow. If that falls through my DH just got a job 5 hours north of us so we could push a move up and transfer to another hospital there and have to switch wish chapters. MAW confirmed that he will not be losing his wish like the social worker was trying to tell us and that things should just transfer easily if needed. I'm hoping all these problems won't change our dates too much. Thank you for all the support!


----------



## jdmmom

A few questions:

1.  How is travel between the different Disney parks done?  Do you have to drive and park at each one, or can you park at one and then use monorail or bus to the other parks?

2.  About how far is DTD from the parks?  Is there transportation between DTD and the parks?

3.  Are the Wish lounges at MK and EPCOT open the whole time the park is open or are they only open certain hours?

4.  If we buy tickets to MVMCP, to we have to use one of our MK days as well, or is that a separate event?

5.  Are we allowed to bring guests into GKTW to see it?  We have friends flying in for part of the trip and wanted to show GKTW to them.


----------



## bryan4872

Leaving for Orlando November 11 and Mikey's Make a wish starts on Nov 13th at GKTW. Any other family going to be at GKTW during this time. Also are there any exciting events going on at disney or universal nov 14-18th


----------



## Owensheart

kimmg said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update on what's happening. The hospital's final word was that they were going to refuse to sign off on the wish. We've been going back and forth with MAW and they said their hands were tied so we asked if we could have his local Doctor sign off and MAW said yes so we're working on that right now. We have messages left so hopefully someone will get in contact with us today or tomorrow. If that falls through my DH just got a job 5 hours north of us so we could push a move up and transfer to another hospital there and have to switch wish chapters. MAW confirmed that he will not be losing his wish like the social worker was trying to tell us and that things should just transfer easily if needed. I'm hoping all these problems won't change our dates too much. Thank you for all the support!


I am so sorry you are having such a hard time with this.  Ugh.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your local Doc will sign off on the trip!!!  



jdmmom said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1.  How is travel between the different Disney parks done?  Do you have to drive and park at each one, or can you park at one and then use monorail or bus to the other parks?
> 
> I have the same question?!  I know Animal Kingdom you just park and walk in.  I think Magic Kingdom is more complicated.. like park and take a tram and then the monorail.  Curious to know too!!
> 
> 2.  About how far is DTD from the parks?  Is there transportation between DTD and the parks?
> 
> Another great question that I have been wanting to ask.
> 
> 3.  Are the Wish lounges at MK and EPCOT open the whole time the park is open or are they only open certain hours?
> 
> I was hoping they were open the entire time that the park is!
> 
> 4.  If we buy tickets to MVMCP, to we have to use one of our MK days as well, or is that a separate event?
> 
> I know this one!!  MVMCP is totally seperate.  No MK tickets need to be purchased for the day.. you just buy the MVMCP tickets for admission.  Also.. I think they say 7pm on the tickets, but I have read on the DIS that you can get in at 4pm!!
> 
> 5.  Are we allowed to bring guests into GKTW to see it?  We have friends flying in for part of the trip and wanted to show GKTW to them.
> I am 95% sure this is a yes!!  I can't imagine why not?!.






bryan4872 said:


> Leaving for Orlando November 11 and Mikey's Make a wish starts on Nov 13th at GKTW. Any other family going to be at GKTW during this time. Also are there any exciting events going on at disney or universal nov 14-18th



That is so soon!!  I'm excited for ya'll.  I don't have any answers to your questions, but just wanted to say HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## cajunfan

jdmmom said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1.  How is travel between the different Disney parks done?  Do you have to drive and park at each one, or can you park at one and then use monorail or bus to the other parks? *you can take certain types of Disney Transportation between the parks...but, remember you have to get to the park that you started out at to retreive your car...in other words, if you start out at AK and take a Disney bus to go to MK in the afternoon, you still have to get back to the AK parking lot...so you need to be very aware of the closing time of each park...since you get free parking, I would think it would be easier to just drive and park at the next park. *
> 
> 2.  About how far is DTD from the parks?  Is there transportation between DTD and the parks? *There is transportation from each of the hotels and the Transportation and Ticket Center to DTD...again, the wait for a DTD bus back and forth is sometimes long...I would definitely drive this if I could.*
> 
> 3.  Are the Wish lounges at MK and EPCOT open the whole time the park is open or are they only open certain hours? *I have never been on a wish trip, but from what I remember reading, these are only open certain times during the day, and not necessarily the entire park open times...I seem to recall this being more of an issue at EPCOT rather than MK*
> 
> 4.  If we buy tickets to MVMCP, to we have to use one of our MK days as well, or is that a separate event? *MVMCP is a seperate hard ticket event. You can enter the MK at 4pm the day of the party and only use your MVMCP ticket. If you wished to go to the MK earlier than that, you would have to use one of your park days from GKTW and then the MVMCP ticket later to get a wristband to stay in (unless they have changed the wristband proceedure)*
> 
> 
> 5.  Are we allowed to bring guests into GKTW to see it?  We have friends flying in for part of the trip and wanted to show GKTW to them*I will let the former wish trippers answer this one...*
> .



Lynn


----------



## blessedmom4

*While we were there, the MK wish lounge was open 11:30 AM until 7:00 PM, Epcot's lounge was open M-F 10 until 4. I HIGHLY recommend visiting both. The Wish Lounge at MK is inside of the First Aid station. At NONE of the times we utilized it was there a staff member staffing it. We had to ask each time for someone to let us in AND the last two times we were there we had to ask for water bottles to be brought in. Once there were juice boxes. Everyone is extremely nice at both places and at the Siemens lounge in Epcot we had a blast playing, drinking soda, water, coffee and cappuccinos (the boys thought it was cool) and the bathrooms! Wait till you see. Yes, I took photos! The bathrooms for the lounge at MK were the public ones outside, near the First Aid station. We were NOT allowed to use the bathrooms inside the First Aid Station. We LOVED the quietness of Siemens and the Whimsy of Magic Kingdom's. Most of the time, we were the only family utilizing the lounges.*


----------



## blessedmom4

*We had FOUR sets of guest visit us at GKTW. TWICE we had friends join us for lunch or dinner and the first meal is ALWAYS free for the guests, including the ice cream parlor! Subsequent meals would be $5.00 per person. Just make sure they check in and out at the House of Hearts (Welcome Center).*


----------



## kimmg

blessedmom4 said:


> *I wanted to say WELCOME to all of the New Wishtrippers and to those waiting on trips and dates...savor each moment, it will go by much too quickly. We have been home a week and it feels like a year.
> 
> One short week from today, Lisa will be admitted to the hospital ten hours from  our home to wean off of her coumadin and on to heparin so that she can have a cardiac cath on November 9. If you pray, I ask you to keep her and the entire family in your prayers please.
> 
> For newdrama...I have a great photo of you, may I post it?*



We will be praying for Lisa and your whole family.



bryan4872 said:


> Leaving for Orlando November 11 and Mikey's Make a wish starts on Nov 13th at GKTW. Any other family going to be at GKTW during this time. Also are there any exciting events going on at disney or universal nov 14-18th



That's coming up soon! Have a great trip!

Well, I don't know what happened but the hospital must have changed their minds because MAW just called us and one of their Dr's just signed E's medical release!  MAW is ordering the plane tickets today and our dates will be Dec. 5-16(my uncle is donating days in his timeshare to extend our trip) We are so relieved and excited. So much planning to do now!


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> For newdrama...I have a great photo of you, may I post it?*



Absolutely! Feel free to post any pics of me that you want to.


----------



## jdmmom

kimmg said:


> We will be praying for Lisa and your whole family.
> 
> 
> 
> That's coming up soon! Have a great trip!
> 
> Well, I don't know what happened but the hospital must have changed their minds because MAW just called us and one of their Dr's just signed E's medical release!  MAW is ordering the plane tickets today and our dates will be Dec. 5-16(my uncle is donating days in his timeshare to extend our trip) We are so relieved and excited. So much planning to do now!



So excited for you guys!  What a blessing.  We will be there Dec. 9-15 so maybe we'll see each other!


----------



## LindaBabe

Prayers for Lisa and family.


----------



## kimmg

jdmmom said:


> So excited for you guys!  What a blessing.  We will be there Dec. 9-15 so maybe we'll see each other!



Thank you so much! I hope we get to see each other. We should trade info and say hi.


----------



## jdmmom

Just curious:  How long are the character meals usually?  We are looking at booking on at Akershus at EPCOT.

Aslo, please pray for Emily.  She's been pretty sick today.    Hoping we can get past this and be ready for our trip in less than 6 weeks!


----------



## kimmg

jdmmom said:


> Just curious:  How long are the character meals usually?  We are looking at booking on at Akershus at EPCOT.
> 
> Aslo, please pray for Emily.  She's been pretty sick today.    Hoping we can get past this and be ready for our trip in less than 6 weeks!



I can't really answer about DW character meals, but I know at DL they usually last about an hour give or take, depending on how long we want to stay.

Saying prayers that Emily feels better soon.


----------



## twinmum

Hello!  Our son had his wish granted in Nov 2008 and we have a wonderful Wish trip.  For those of you planning, get ready for the experience of a lifetime.

We are heading out for a 4 night Disney cruise in March, and hoping to stay in Orlando for a couple of days either side.  We'd like to visit GKTW after the cruise for an afternoon - my inlaws are also coming, so the boys will be thrilled to show their grandparents what we experienced.  And it should make getting off Mickey's boat a little easier!

What's the process for returning for a visit?  Do we call ahead?  Do we bring identification from our son's Wish Trip? Do we need his star coordinates or can they look that up? Also, there is a special paver I'd like to say a prayer at - can they help me find it or should I approach the family of a special little guy who was taken too soon?

Finally, I was thinking it would be nice to make some kind of donation/contribution.  We're from Canada and making a financial donation is a bit more complicated via cheque etc.   I had 2 ideas:  will they take a cash donation?  Could we head to either the Walmart or somewhere else for some WDW souvenirs (or other items) and load up for a donation of items?  How could I learn what items are most needed?

This visit will be all about rekindling some of the special memories, as it's beena bit of a tough year.  I hope we'll visit again, this time to volunteer as the boys will be old enough.

Thanks, sorry this was long!
Alison


----------



## blessedmom4

twinmum said:


> Hello!  Our son had his wish granted in Nov 2008 and we have a wonderful Wish trip.  For those of you planning, get ready for the experience of a lifetime.
> 
> We are heading out for a 4 night Disney cruise in March, and hoping to stay in Orlando for a couple of days either side.  We'd like to visit GKTW after the cruise for an afternoon - my inlaws are also coming, so the boys will be thrilled to show their grandparents what we experienced.  And it should make getting off Mickey's boat a little easier!
> 
> What's the process for returning for a visit?  Do we call ahead?  Do we bring identification from our son's Wish Trip? Do we need his star coordinates or can they look that up? Also, there is a special paver I'd like to say a prayer at - can they help me find it or should I approach the family of a special little guy who was taken too soon?
> 
> Finally, I was thinking it would be nice to make some kind of donation/contribution.  We're from Canada and making a financial donation is a bit more complicated via cheque etc.   I had 2 ideas:  will they take a cash donation?  Could we head to either the Walmart or somewhere else for some WDW souvenirs (or other items) and load up for a donation of items?  How could I learn what items are most needed?
> 
> This visit will be all about rekindling some of the special memories, as it's beena bit of a tough year.  I hope we'll visit again, this time to volunteer as the boys will be old enough.
> 
> Thanks, sorry this was long!
> Alison



*Alison, We were a return family...on Lisas WISH TRIP! We extended our trip by four days and returned after we checked out. We also saw two returning families while we were at staying at GKTW. While we heard three different sets of ways to handle returning families (always depends on who you talk to, it seems) it was basically the same...we were given a meal voucher, ice cream voucher (didnt need it) and the run of the village to explore, play and enjoy! It was so much fun to be a returning guest and see new families come in (I know we all remember that wide eye look of wonder upon our first day)! We were able to help answer some questions (hung out at the Ice Cream Parlor and Katie's Kitchen some  and shared a bit of knowledge and excitement from our trip for those who asked). Lisa had a huge bag of candy and happily went around asking parents if she could offer some to their children...(only one Mom said no, there was too much junky food at this place already with the ice cream, snow cones, cotton candy and cookies). We had a GREAT time as a return family and met two of the sweetest college students at the Train Station who I have already invited to come to Charlotte to visit. One of the girls actually attended the elementary school Christian attended for fifth grade and she was a year behind him, although she is older. As far as donations...I would get a money order vs cash when you go to Walmart...however, you could call or email and ask them if cash would be a problem. GKTW Website has a list of their wishes/needs at this link. I hope that helps. W just pulled up to the security station, identified ourselves as a past wish family and they let us in. No one was manning the gate that day and it was still not a problem, just go straight to the house of hearts and ENJOY! As for the paver, I would ask at the desk or again you could email. If it is a little wish tripper who recently passed, his paver is near the carousel...
If you have your passport with the star coordinates I would bring it. They played a little game with Lisa and the Star Fairy to find her star, it was so fun and Lisa loved it.
I hope you have an AMAZING TIME!!!!*


----------



## jdmmom

Got one day planned out for our trip!  Very excited to have made the girls' BBB appointments!


----------



## jdmmom

Does anyone know if Wish families get any sort of priority seating for Fantasmic at DHS?  Some friends of ours suggested purchasing the dinner package for guaranteed section seating at the show, but we are really trying to save money.


----------



## angcmom

Our wish granter came today and brought our paperwork...it makes everything seem so much more real!  We leave on Tuesday morning and couldn't be any more excited.

I updated our pre-trip report to include today's visit (which already had some pixie dust sprinkled in.  I am continually in awe of how generous our MAW chapter has been.

I asked this on the Disney Restaurants thread, but wanted to post the question here as well.  You have all been such a wealth of information...hoping you can help with this question too.

"We have accumulated quite a bit of Disney dollars over the past few years using our Disney Chase Visa card. We will definitely be using the rewards card in the park, but I am curious as to which restaurants outside of the four Disney parks will accept Disney rewards.

I'm thinking maybe restaurants located at Downtown Disney but I'm not 100% sure.

Anyone know for sure?"

Thanks!!


----------



## newdrama12

jdmmom said:


> Just curious:  How long are the character meals usually?  We are looking at booking on at Akershus at EPCOT.



I would plan at least an hour for it.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Pictures of Daniel...aka newdrama12.














I recognized him the first night we were at GKTW by his robe...

Goodnight all, enjoy dreaming of Disney...*


----------



## mom2pixies

blessedmom4 said:


> *Pictures of Daniel...aka newdrama12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognized him the first night we were at GKTW by his robe...
> 
> Goodnight all, enjoy dreaming of Disney...*



Aw, the Wizard! We enjoyed Daniel's company while we were in Disney. We chatted with him several times and he helped Brooke with her star and pillow! Good to see his face here! What a great volunteer.


----------



## mom2pixies

Check out my trip report for some Super, Amazing INCREDIBLE news!!! And--one helluva photo. (Excuse the language, but dang! It's a good one!)


----------



## starienite

Should I email my wish grantors for an update? My husband is getting concerned as we approach the requested months for our trip and wants to make sure he is able to request vacation in time.


----------



## kimmg

starienite said:


> Should I email my wish grantors for an update? My husband is getting concerned as we approach the requested months for our trip and wants to make sure he is able to request vacation in time.



I would. My chapter has been wonderful answering any questions, even if it's just to check the status. It couldn't hurt!


----------



## threelittlebakers

I am sorry i haven't been on.  The whole family has been sick on and off for the past two weeks.  Matthew and Emmy had a virus and i am just getting over strep.  So we have been miserable.  The only think that has been keeping us cheerful was Emmy just turned 5 on October 30 and Matthew will be 4 tomorrow.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Good news everyone.  I work at Boston Market.  We have started the donate a dollar to Give The Kids The World Village and you get a booklet of coupons to us at our restaurants.  I am so proud of the store i work at.  We are number one with the most donations.  I inspire our guest to donate there money for a great cause.  I tell them the story on how the village came to be.  I am surprise that a  lot of people are not aware of the village.  So if there is a Boston Market near you please be kind and donate.  We all know how they depend on donations to keep the place running.


----------



## newdrama12

It has recently been announced by GKTW that there has been a change in the weekly entertainment schedule. Every Monday night, GKTW will be hosting a Halloween Party. It is a lot of fun and families can wear costumes if you want to. There will be trick or treat as well as tons of activities. Just thought that I would share. So, Monday night, no more double dare and Kids Night Out. But the Halloween party.


----------



## jdmmom

starienite said:


> Should I email my wish grantors for an update? My husband is getting concerned as we approach the requested months for our trip and wants to make sure he is able to request vacation in time.



I've emailed ours several times over the course of all of this.  We too were getting anxious about dates because of my husband's work.  Our grantor we emailed was always quick to respond and did her best to find out information for us.


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> It has recently been announced by GKTW that there has been a change in the weekly entertainment schedule. Every Monday night, GKTW will be hosting a Halloween Party. It is a lot of fun and families can wear costumes if you want to. There will be trick or treat as well as tons of activities. Just thought that I would share. So, Monday night, no more double dare and Kids Night Out. But the Halloween party.



*That is AWESOME news!!!! It was so much fun, just like the Christmas party! I was hoping they would continue that change! We had a BLAST! 

(Did you like your pictures?)*


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> If you can spare a prayer.. Please Pray that Kylee can stay out of the hospital. We just got home from a 12 day stay and she had a KUB(xray) yesterday and it is horrible again. Lots of stool and air with a large colon. I just can't go back so soon. Thank you.
> 
> I will be continuing praying for Lisa and family. I know she will be in good hands in Philly.  Love and hugs



*Kris (mom2mitokids) has two daughters who are prior Wish Children. She posted this on our TR and I wanted to post it here where more people would see it. They need continued prayers and so do we please. Thank you! *


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> (Did you like your pictures?)*



Yep, Thanks so much


----------



## Owensheart

blessedmom4 said:


> *That is AWESOME news!!!! It was so much fun, just like the Christmas party! I was hoping they would continue that change! We had a BLAST!  *


Oh.. I am so excited!!!!  My kids are going to love the Halloween party too!


----------



## jdmmom

We have a couple that wanted to join us for a couple of days on our wish trip.  Do you know if they would be able to stay in our villa with us at GKTW?  They would pay for their own food and it would only be for 2 nights.  Just wondering if anyone knows if this is a possibility.


----------



## newdrama12

jdmmom said:


> We have a couple that wanted to join us for a couple of days on our wish trip.  Do you know if they would be able to stay in our villa with us at GKTW?  They would pay for their own food and it would only be for 2 nights.  Just wondering if anyone knows if this is a possibility.



Not sure if that is a possibility or not. If I remember I will ask the front desk about it tomorrow when I'm in the Village. But I do know that their 1st meal is free then it is $5 per meal per person.


----------



## newdrama12

jdmmom said:


> We have a couple that wanted to join us for a couple of days on our wish trip.  Do you know if they would be able to stay in our villa with us at GKTW?



Ok, I asked the Village about this tonight and they said that the only way they would be allowed to stay in the villa is if they get added to the wish. So you would have to call and ask your wish-granting organization. If they are added to the wish, then their food would be paid for. However, if they stay off-site, then they can still visit, but they would be expected to leave by 11:30 and their food costs would be $5 per meal per person.


----------



## kimmg

Any previous wish trippers have any opinions about visiting US/IOA and SW? DS seems much more excited about SW and IOA than US. We thought about combining US/IOA in one day, do you think that's doable? Or would another strategy work better. 

Our tentative schedule so far is:
Arrive Monday evening
Tuesday: Disney Park
Wed: Disney Park
Thursday: Sea World, then back for Winter Wonderland at GKTW
Friday: US/IOA
Sat: Disney Park
Sun: Check out/spend day at GKTW/return/get new rental car and check-in to resort

Also, any thoughts on which Disney parks to do on which day? I think we want to go to AK and DHS for sure the first week and are debating between MK and Epcot to save for the second week. We're super familiar with DL and MK is so similar-we're leaning towards Epcot but maybe that's a mistake because the kids will probably love it. 

We're also going to be getting a rental car for the second week. Does anyone know if there's a way to just extend the rental instead of returning to the airport?


----------



## jdmmom

newdrama12 said:


> Ok, I asked the Village about this tonight and they said that the only way they would be allowed to stay in the villa is if they get added to the wish. So you would have to call and ask your wish-granting organization. If they are added to the wish, then their food would be paid for. However, if they stay off-site, then they can still visit, but they would be expected to leave by 11:30 and their food costs would be $5 per meal per person.



Thank you so much for finding this out for me!  It will help us to better plan now.  I still think it's cool that visitors can get one meal free and honestly, $5 for a meal isn't bad considering the cost everywhere else!


----------



## starienite

Semidates!
We know we are going sometime in the first half of February. Our grantor called us after my email to her and told us that Devon has been officially approved and if there were specific dates in February that we would like as it was our first choice. So I just need to verify with my dh if he has a preference and then we can get our official dates.


----------



## Owensheart

kimmg said:


> Any previous wish trippers have any opinions about visiting US/IOA and SW? DS seems much more excited about SW and IOA than US. We thought about combining US/IOA in one day, do you think that's doable? Or would another strategy work better.
> 
> Our tentative schedule so far is:
> Arrive Monday evening
> Tuesday: Disney Park
> Wed: Disney Park
> Thursday: Sea World, then back for Winter Wonderland at GKTW
> Friday: US/IOA
> Sat: Disney Park
> Sun: Check out/spend day at GKTW/return/get new rental car and check-in to resort
> 
> Also, any thoughts on which Disney parks to do on which day? I think we want to go to AK and DHS for sure the first week and are debating between MK and Epcot to save for the second week. We're super familiar with DL and MK is so similar-we're leaning towards Epcot but maybe that's a mistake because the kids will probably love it.
> 
> We're also going to be getting a rental car for the second week. Does anyone know if there's a way to just extend the rental instead of returning to the airport?



Your itinerary looks good.  Our kids are not at all interested in Sea World, so we planned two days at Universal/IOA.  I think DHS and AK can both be done in one day by reading other TR's.  We are doing a 1/2 day at AK and doing the Christmas Party at the village that evening.  Hollywood Studios, we are doing during our extended stay, but we are going early afternoon for a big lunch and staying late for the Osbourne Light show and Fantasmic. 

Have you thought about MVMCP??  We are skipping this only because we had to buy an extra 2 day park tickets for our extended stay to get the Free Dining package.  We have Magic Mickey hours one night until 11pm.  Otherwise.. we would totally do the Christmas Party!  That will give you entrance at 4pm until late and you can use the other ticket for Epcot.  

Just some ideas.

I talked to our MAW Manager today about the rental car.. we have the same issue.  He said our car is through National and so I booked our extended stay through them.  I'm hoping they will just take our credit card and extend the car for the five days without us having to return it for a new car.  

Things are coming together!! FOUR weeks!!  Eeek.. Can't wait to see you guys at GKTW!


----------



## Owensheart

MORE Big Give action on our PTR!


----------



## starienite

So it looks like instead of the first half of February it will be the second half. Daniel has a work thing we can't get around. So I called our grantor Alison back and gave her the news as well as let her know that our second choice of January was out the window. She is going to let us know soon if our dates in Feb have been approved.


----------



## kimmg

Owensheart said:


> Your itinerary looks good.  Our kids are not at all interested in Sea World, so we planned two days at Universal/IOA.  I think DHS and AK can both be done in one day by reading other TR's.  We are doing a 1/2 day at AK and doing the Christmas Party at the village that evening.  Hollywood Studios, we are doing during our extended stay, but we are going early afternoon for a big lunch and staying late for the Osbourne Light show and Fantasmic.
> 
> Have you thought about MVMCP??  We are skipping this only because we had to buy an extra 2 day park tickets for our extended stay to get the Free Dining package.  We have Magic Mickey hours one night until 11pm.  Otherwise.. we would totally do the Christmas Party!  That will give you entrance at 4pm until late and you can use the other ticket for Epcot.
> 
> Just some ideas.
> 
> I talked to our MAW Manager today about the rental car.. we have the same issue.  He said our car is through National and so I booked our extended stay through them.  I'm hoping they will just take our credit card and extend the car for the five days without us having to return it for a new car.
> 
> Things are coming together!! FOUR weeks!!  Eeek.. Can't wait to see you guys at GKTW!



Thanks for all the ideas. My kids are animal/ocean nuts so I think we have to do SW for sure. I think there's only a couple things Evan wants to do at US and a few things at IOA. Keira is just happy is she has a Caurosel to go on. 

We have thought about MVMCP and it looks like it will be in the cards. We really want to see the Osbourne light show so we'll have to plan a late night for that. 

Our car is through Avis so I'll do some rates research but it looks likely at least DH will have to do an airport switchout. Oh well, it shouldn't be too bad. One day closer!



Owensheart said:


> MORE Big Give action on our PTR!







starienite said:


> So it looks like instead of the first half of February it will be the second half. Daniel has a work thing we can't get around. So I called our grantor Alison back and gave her the news as well as let her know that our second choice of January was out the window. She is going to let us know soon if our dates in Feb have been approved.



I hope they get approved and you hear back soon. We went the end of January/early Feb. and it was awesome and not too crowded. That should be a great time!


----------



## jdmmom

We got our flight info yesterday - yay!  And, I just purchased our MVMCP tickets and finished making ADR's.  Check out our pre-trip report to see my tentative itinerary!


----------



## starienite

kimmg said:


> I hope they get approved and you hear back soon. We went the end of January/early Feb. and it was awesome and not too crowded. That should be a great time!



Thanks we picked this time of year to be a little cooler and to avoid spring break.


----------



## ZetaAdele

Hey everyone, newbie here! So I'm going on my Children's wish trip on Monday next week!
I have a tentative plan of:
Mon: Leave and arrive in the evening
Tue: Animal Kingdom and maybe Hollywood Studios
Wed: Magic Kingdom and dinner at the castle
Thurs: Epcot (What I'm most excited for!)
Fri: Wizarding World of Harry Potter and Christmas celebration at MK
Sat: Seaworld 
Sun: Fit in as much as possible
Mon: departing!

My family and I are staying at the Polynesian resort 

I'm wondering, does anyone have any tips for if you're feeling bad while on the trip? I've been having really bad vertigo lately and I'm worried I won't be able to go on many rides.

Thanks everyone! You're wonderful insight and tips are great!!!!


----------



## Synovial

We're back from our wish trip and it was wonderful.  I posted on our pre-trip report and I will try to load some pictures soon.  Synovial


----------



## mom2pixies

Synovial said:


> We're back from our wish trip and it was wonderful.  I posted on our pre-trip report and I will try to load some pictures soon.  Synovial



Welcome home! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## mom2pixies

Updated the Trip Report with some more pics! Check out the link in my signature. Thanks for tuning in!


----------



## Leeds-Josh

Hey everyone!

Yesterday was our first full day on my wish trip! After a long 8:30hr flight and 1:30hr in a que to go throughcustomswe arrived at our hotel. Yesterday we went to wwohp as to go there was what i wished for. Well it was AMAZING!!!

The weather was gorgeous! The first time i saw wwohp i. Its full glory i nearly cried. And the first time i went on forbidden journey blew me away, asdid the second and third time i rode it. Didnt see a wait time higher than 20mins. Plus all the rest of Island of adventure which is also amazing. We walked around the park soaked from bilge rat barges, but we didny care because it was so warm! At the end of the day we went back to wwohp and went to olivanders. Well guess who got chosen.....ME! I had watched videos before but never believed for a second that I would get chosen! It really was a perfect finish to a perfect day! The best thing is we have 13 days of fun remaining! Bring on Seaworld today!


----------



## that's nice

Synovial said:


> We're back from our wish trip and it was wonderful.  I posted on our pre-trip report and I will try to load some pictures soon.  Synovial


Welcome back!!!! 





Leeds-Josh said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Yesterday was our first full day on my wish trip! After a long 8:30hr flight and 1:30hr in a que to go throughcustomswe arrived at our hotel. Yesterday we went to wwohp as to go there was what i wished for. Well it was AMAZING!!!
> 
> The weather was gorgeous! The first time i saw wwohp i. Its full glory i nearly cried. And the first time i went on forbidden journey blew me away, asdid the second and third time i rode it. Didnt see a wait time higher than 20mins. Plus all the rest of Island of adventure which is also amazing. We walked around the park soaked from bilge rat barges, but we didny care because it was so warm! At the end of the day we went back to wwohp and went to olivanders. Well guess who got chosen.....ME! I had watched videos before but never believed for a second that I would get chosen! It really was a perfect finish to a perfect day! The best thing is we have 13 days of fun remaining! Bring on Seaworld today!


Sounds like a great 1st day!!! WOW, 13 more to go? AWESOME!!!


----------



## Owensheart

mom2pixies said:


> Updated the Trip Report with some more pics! Check out the link in my signature. Thanks for tuning in!


I am loving your trip report!!  The BBB experience sounds amazing!  



Leeds-Josh said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Yesterday was our first full day on my wish trip! After a long 8:30hr flight and 1:30hr in a que to go throughcustomswe arrived at our hotel. Yesterday we went to wwohp as to go there was what i wished for. Well it was AMAZING!!!
> 
> The weather was gorgeous! The first time i saw wwohp i. Its full glory i nearly cried. And the first time i went on forbidden journey blew me away, asdid the second and third time i rode it. Didnt see a wait time higher than 20mins. Plus all the rest of Island of adventure which is also amazing. We walked around the park soaked from bilge rat barges, but we didny care because it was so warm! At the end of the day we went back to wwohp and went to olivanders. Well guess who got chosen.....ME! I had watched videos before but never believed for a second that I would get chosen! It really was a perfect finish to a perfect day! The best thing is we have 13 days of fun remaining! Bring on Seaworld today!


Sounds like you had a great start!! Can't wait to hear more!!



Synovial said:


> We're back from our wish trip and it was wonderful.  I posted on our pre-trip report and I will try to load some pictures soon.  Synovial


YAY!!  I hope you had a fantastic time!  I can't wait to read all about it!



ZetaAdele said:


> Hey everyone, newbie here! So I'm going on my Children's wish trip on Monday next week!
> I have a tentative plan of:
> Mon: Leave and arrive in the evening
> Tue: Animal Kingdom and maybe Hollywood Studios
> Wed: Magic Kingdom and dinner at the castle
> Thurs: Epcot (What I'm most excited for!)
> Fri: Wizarding World of Harry Potter and Christmas celebration at MK
> Sat: Seaworld
> Sun: Fit in as much as possible
> Mon: departing!
> 
> My family and I are staying at the Polynesian resort
> 
> I'm wondering, does anyone have any tips for if you're feeling bad while on the trip? I've been having really bad vertigo lately and I'm worried I won't be able to go on many rides.
> 
> Thanks everyone! You're wonderful insight and tips are great!!!!



Sounds like a great itinerary!!  We haven't been on my son's wish trip yet.. but I know they have the wish lounges at Epcot and MK. If you are feeling crummy, go get a bottle of water and lay down for a bit without having to leave the parks.  If you can't go on many rides.. there are a ton of shows and parades to watch as well!!


----------



## starienite

I am going to update our PTR, but sharing here first. We have our dates!!!! We leave Feb 16th and get back on the 22nd!!

Also is there a way to update the title of my PTR to include our dates?


----------



## mickeymaker2003

starienite said:


> I am going to update our PTR, but sharing here first. We have our dates!!!! We leave Feb 16th and get back on the 22nd!!
> 
> Also is there a way to update the title of my PTR to include our dates?




Go to the first post and choose edit.  Then select "Go Advanced" and you will be able to edit your title.


----------



## starienite

Thanks so much Mickeymaker!


----------



## 4monkeys

It's beeen much to long since I have visited! I have a lot to catch up on.... but wantd to say hello and hope things are going well!

Amy


----------



## Sean's momma

Well it's been awhile since I have been on here, between moving and getting Sean's schooling set up twice and getting a job it has been very hectic here. Tomorrow we are heading to Little Rock to Children's Hospital for a cardiology appointment and an ENT appointment for Sean. I'm nervous since I have no idea where I am going lol.

On the very good side WE HAVE DATES!!!!!! We will officially be in Disney World /GKTW from January 21-27th! : : 

Now comes the planning part. I have to figure out how to pack for myself and sean. Oh and by the way as soon as we land in Little Rock I am sending Sean home with my parents and heading off to Chicago for 4 days so I am planning for 2 seperate climates in one bag. I think I have lost my mind! Lol. 

I know we want to spend a whole day at Magic Kingdom. We want to do a character brunch/lunch and 50's primetime cafe. I think Sean would like to go to sea world since he is obssessed with dolphins. I'm a tiny bit overwhelmed trying to plan though lol, any ideas are much appreciated!  

Also, Check out my PTR for more info on whats going on with us and Sean!
Hope everyone else is doing great and I'm so glad to be back!


----------



## Owensheart

Sean's momma said:


> Well it's been awhile since I have been on here, between moving and getting Sean's schooling set up twice and getting a job it has been very hectic here. Tomorrow we are heading to Little Rock to Children's Hospital for a cardiology appointment and an ENT appointment for Sean. I'm nervous since I have no idea where I am going lol.
> 
> On the very good side WE HAVE DATES!!!!!! We will officially be in Disney World /GKTW from January 21-27th! : :
> 
> Now comes the planning part. I have to figure out how to pack for myself and sean. Oh and by the way as soon as we land in Little Rock I am sending Sean home with my parents and heading off to Chicago for 4 days so I am planning for 2 seperate climates in one bag. I think I have lost my mind! Lol.
> 
> I know we want to spend a whole day at Magic Kingdom. We want to do a character brunch/lunch and 50's primetime cafe. I think Sean would like to go to sea world since he is obssessed with dolphins. I'm a tiny bit overwhelmed trying to plan though lol, any ideas are much appreciated!
> 
> Also, Check out my PTR for more info on whats going on with us and Sean!
> Hope everyone else is doing great and I'm so glad to be back!



Congrats on dates!!  Now the planning can really begin!!  You are going during a super great time of year .. the crowds are low and the weather is great!!  

We are skipping Sea World so I don't have advice there, but we are spending two days at Universal.  I let my kids sit down and look at all the attractions at each theme park and make lists of their favs.  They also both picked a character meal that they really wanted to do.    

We are loking forward to Hollywood Studios because Owen loves Pixar characters and Kamryn is excited for Epcot around the world.  We have those as full day parks and Animal Kingdom is a 1/2 day since my kids just aren't into animals (which is why we are skipping Sea World!)   

Plan to spend some evening downtime at GKTW and enjoy their nightly activities!!  I haven't been, but they look like fun based on others' Trip Reports!


----------



## Owensheart

We are down to the 20 day countdown!!!  My kids are so excited, yet it seems so far away still.  I know with Thanksgiving, decorating for Christmas and getting the shopping done.... time is going to fly by!!


----------



## wbh1964

Hey guys...got a couple questions.  Other than knowing that we will be at Diseny the week of Christmas (no exact dates...just know her wish was granted and due to my hubbys work schedule we could only go 12/4-12/31 so I am hoping those will be the date but no confirmation yet...in other words don't know how many days we have been approved for or exactly what day we will leave and return home) and I know that her wish was granted to stay at Grand Floridian...but we have no details yet.  Is that unusual?  When does MAW give most people details.  I have checked with our MAW coordinator several times and first she said it was in Disney's hand (Linds wished to do the behind the scenes tour) and last week she told me they were having an office change over at the regional office so she will try to stay in contact with them for us...but should I be concerned with lack of info?...or is that pretty normal?  I  have not idea of exact dates or how much $$$ we will need for out of pocket expenses...or anything about a rental car (we requested to drive)  I  have so many questions and to be honest am kind of starting to panic...any words of wisdom?


----------



## casper_jj11

Sean's momma said:


> Well it's been awhile since I have been on here, between moving and getting Sean's schooling set up twice and getting a job it has been very hectic here. Tomorrow we are heading to Little Rock to Children's Hospital for a cardiology appointment and an ENT appointment for Sean. I'm nervous since I have no idea where I am going lol.
> 
> On the very good side WE HAVE DATES!!!!!! We will officially be in Disney World /GKTW from January 21-27th! : :
> 
> Now comes the planning part. I have to figure out how to pack for myself and sean. Oh and by the way as soon as we land in Little Rock I am sending Sean home with my parents and heading off to Chicago for 4 days so I am planning for 2 seperate climates in one bag. I think I have lost my mind! Lol.
> 
> I know we want to spend a whole day at Magic Kingdom. We want to do a character brunch/lunch and 50's primetime cafe. I think Sean would like to go to sea world since he is obssessed with dolphins. I'm a tiny bit overwhelmed trying to plan though lol, any ideas are much appreciated!
> 
> Also, Check out my PTR for more info on whats going on with us and Sean!
> Hope everyone else is doing great and I'm so glad to be back!



Congratulations on getting dates! Part of Sydney's wish was seeing the dolphins so we couldn't miss SeaWorld. It was wonderful. We arrived at opening and went directly to the dolphin area. They let us in a separate entrance and had us wait. They gave every member of the family fish for the dolphin and let us start feeding them before everyone else was in. It was wonderful. We also received free fish for the sea lions and stingrays. DD had a blast. We also saw the dolphin show. We only stayed for 1/2 day and spent the other half at Universal. We had only planned one day for Universal but everyone enjoyed it so much that we decided to do another 1/2 day there the same day as our Seaworld day.


----------



## casper_jj11

wbh1964 said:


> Hey guys...got a couple questions.  Other than knowing that we will be at Diseny the week of Christmas (no exact dates...just know her wish was granted and due to my hubbys work schedule we could only go 12/4-12/31 so I am hoping those will be the date but no confirmation yet...in other words don't know how many days we have been approved for or exactly what day we will leave and return home) and I know that her wish was granted to stay at Grand Floridian...but we have no details yet.  Is that unusual?  When does MAW give most people details.  I have checked with our MAW coordinator several times and first she said it was in Disney's hand (Linds wished to do the behind the scenes tour) and last week she told me they were having an office change over at the regional office so she will try to stay in contact with them for us...but should I be concerned with lack of info?...or is that pretty normal?  I  have not idea of exact dates or how much $$$ we will need for out of pocket expenses...or anything about a rental car (we requested to drive)  I  have so many questions and to be honest am kind of starting to panic...any words of wisdom?



GF is going to be so beautiful for Christmas! We stayed there for Sydney's wish and it was absolutely magical. Disney upgraded us to MK view and we spent almost every evening watching the fireworks from our balcony with the kids in their jammies. It was so sweet. Oh, and if you hear music blaring at night, just look out your window (don't call the front desk to complain like I did ) Its the electrical parade going past the resorts in the lagoon!

As for MAW timing, I can't help much as Sydney's wish was through a different organization. For us, we received info and details when our wishgranter arrived just a few weeks before our trip. Now, that said, we extended Sydney's trip by a few days so I asked in advance for flight and rental car info so I could try and coordinate. They were more than willing to provide whatever information they already had. I was also really stressed out becasue they were going to gift Sydney an appointment at BBB but I really wanted to book it early enough that we could do breakfast after the BBB (part of Sydney's wish was to eat with the princesses). They told me to go ahead and book it since they couldnt' do it until much later in the planning process and in the end, they gave us a Disney gift card to pay for it instead of booking it directly themselves. It was very sweet of them.

If you're worried, I would contact them and just let them know your concerns. I'm sure they'll provide you with whatever information they have.


----------



## Owensheart

wbh1964 said:


> Hey guys...got a couple questions.  Other than knowing that we will be at Diseny the week of Christmas (no exact dates...just know her wish was granted and due to my hubbys work schedule we could only go 12/4-12/31 so I am hoping those will be the date but no confirmation yet...in other words don't know how many days we have been approved for or exactly what day we will leave and return home) and I know that her wish was granted to stay at Grand Floridian...but we have no details yet.  Is that unusual?  When does MAW give most people details.  I have checked with our MAW coordinator several times and first she said it was in Disney's hand (Linds wished to do the behind the scenes tour) and last week she told me they were having an office change over at the regional office so she will try to stay in contact with them for us...but should I be concerned with lack of info?...or is that pretty normal?  I  have not idea of exact dates or how much $$$ we will need for out of pocket expenses...or anything about a rental car (we requested to drive)  I  have so many questions and to be honest am kind of starting to panic...any words of wisdom?



Every wish chapter is different, but we got our dates around the first of October.  Our wish granters are no longer volunteers, so we didn't hear anything for the longest time.  I contacted our local Make A Wish chapter and spoke with the wish manager (employee) to get information.  If you are this close, you should at least know the dates?!  

We won't know how much money we need for out of pocket expenses until the morning before we leave when the granters come by with all our info.  We just saved up so we would be covered.  So not knowing this is common.  

Dates and transportation information should come soon, I would hope.  Don't hesitate to contact your local MAW office for information.  

I don't know if this is across the board, but our MAW trip is 7 days. We fly in on a Sunday and fly out on a Saturday.  We were given the option to extend our trip out of pocket for up to 7 more days, which we elected to do.  We also had the option of staying at GKTW or at a Disney Resort during our trip and chose GKTW.  So I don't know if whree you lodge makes any difference on the length of your trip.  

We had friends that stayed at the POLY recently and they had to visit GKTW first for orientation and to get their park tickets.  They had the same deal... 3 WDW park hoppers, 2 Universal/IOA park tickets, and 1 seaworld day.  Again.. not sure if that's across the board or if it's just certain MAW chapters.

I would contact them and ask for any info they can give you to help you plan.. at least in getting the time off work.


----------



## newdrama12

Owensheart said:


> We had friends that stayed at the POLY recently and they had to visit GKTW first for orientation and to get their park tickets.  They had the same deal... 3 WDW park hoppers, 2 Universal/IOA park tickets, and 1 seaworld day.  Again.. not sure if that's across the board or if it's just certain MAW chapters.
> 
> I would contact them and ask for any info they can give you to help you plan.. at least in getting the time off work.



Everyone whose wish trip is set up through GKTW get the same ticket deal. 3 day park hoppers at WDW, 2 day park hopper at Universal, and 1 day at seaworld. All families will need to attend orientation at GKTW even staying outside of the Village, since this is where the child's wish star and the pillow certificate is received. Even staying off site, families are still able to eat any meals at the Village if they chose to.


----------



## lorasmom

Hi!

I've been a member of DisBoards for awhile. My 5 yr old was diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia in January, 2011, and was recently approved for a wish through MaW! We just met with our wish granters last week, but the only thing she asked for was "To be a Princess with Cinderella in the BIG castle in Florida. Because Cinderella is beautiful, and lonely."



We moved from Florida to SoCal about 3 years ago, and the wish granters were VERY excited to hear that we had not only been to WDW several times (and Gabby - #3 - has seen her baby/toddler self in home videos at WDW!), but our parents/their grandparents all live near Orlando, and haven't seen Gab in 2 years. 

We're still waiting to hear back about Gabby's wish, but everyone's fingers are crossed hoping for WDW . In the meantime, I'm focusing my OCD'ness on reading up on prep work _just in case_. 

I'm getting all teary eyed reading up on the other reports. I am loving that i found this forum!


----------



## that's nice

lorasmom said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been a member of DisBoards for awhile. My 5 yr old was diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia in January, 2011, and was recently approved for a wish through MaW! We just met with our wish granters last week, but the only thing she asked for was "To be a Princess with Cinderella in the BIG castle in Florida. Because Cinderella is beautiful, and lonely."



 to the Wish Trippers thread!!! 

I'm so sorry to hear about Gabby, but being granted a wish is awesome! There are so many people here that will be able to answer any questions you might have. Don't forget to check the first few posts, there are many questions that have already been answered!!! 

How is Gabby doing now? Is she off treatment yet?


----------



## starienite

Anyone have a recommendation on places off site to stay that offer a military discount? My brother and his wife are thinking of flying out when we go, but we can't add them to the wish because he is in a sub right now and it would be a big hassle, and we don't know whether or not they would be able to afford it. Any tips?


----------



## lorasmom

that's nice said:


> to the Wish Trippers thread!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Gabby, but being granted a wish is awesome! There are so many people here that will be able to answer any questions you might have. Don't forget to check the first few posts, there are many questions that have already been answered!!!
> 
> How is Gabby doing now? Is she off treatment yet?



Thanks! 

She's doing really well - she's responded well to treatment, and will be in treatment until March 2013. She's pretty much my hero 

I've been reading through the first few posts all morning. 

One question - does MaW often extend the offer to let you stay on property, or do all wishers stay at GKTW?


----------



## Owensheart

lorasmom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> She's doing really well - she's responded well to treatment, and will be in treatment until March 2013. She's pretty much my hero
> 
> I've been reading through the first few posts all morning.
> 
> One question - does MaW often extend the offer to let you stay on property, or do all wishers stay at GKTW?



Your daughter sounds like a fighter... I'm glad she's responding well to treatment thus far!!  

Our local MAW office does grant wishes to stay on site or GKTW.  We went back and forth on this because Owen is on a high liter flow of oxygen and we have to switch out tanks every 2 hours.  We ultimately decided on staying at GKTW for the MAW week.  I would call your local MAW office or wish granter and ask them.. but it has been done!  

I also know that by staying on site, you can still visit GKTW and enjoy meals/activities there. 

Welcome!


----------



## Owensheart

starienite said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on places off site to stay that offer a military discount? My brother and his wife are thinking of flying out when we go, but we can't add them to the wish because he is in a sub right now and it would be a big hassle, and we don't know whether or not they would be able to afford it. Any tips?



Disneyworld resorts have 40% off select hotels until September 2012 for Members of the Military!!  I am not sure which hotels qualify, but it's somewhere to start!


----------



## Loodlow

Hey guys, this is a little off topic but I know there are lots of knowledgable people here who might can help me. I  have a friend who is interested in starting a program similar to make a wish, but aimed at giving wishes to caregivers. Have you guys ever heard of this?

TIA!


----------



## lorasmom

Owensheart said:


> Your daughter sounds like a fighter... I'm glad she's responding well to treatment thus far!!
> 
> Our local MAW office does grant wishes to stay on site or GKTW.  We went back and forth on this because Owen is on a high liter flow of oxygen and we have to switch out tanks every 2 hours.  We ultimately decided on staying at GKTW for the MAW week.  I would call your local MAW office or wish granter and ask them.. but it has been done!
> 
> I also know that by staying on site, you can still visit GKTW and enjoy meals/activities there.
> 
> Welcome!


I've been reading your PTR, love it!!! SO excited for you guys!

I'm (totally prematurely! ) leaning towards staying on site. It'd be easier for us to just head back to an on-site room if Gabby needs to rest or something.... she can tire out pretty quickly. By staying on site, are you then responsible for your own meals unless you hit up GKTW?

Thanks for all of the help here!


----------



## afez786

hi im new on here so plz guide me if iv posted in the wrong place 

my little boy has been granted a wish and we are scheduled to go in 2 weeks time i have no clue what to expect and only just got to know about this board could anyone help to let us know what to expect thanks xx


----------



## Owensheart

lorasmom said:


> I've been reading your PTR, love it!!! SO excited for you guys!
> 
> I'm (totally prematurely! ) leaning towards staying on site. It'd be easier for us to just head back to an on-site room if Gabby needs to rest or something.... she can tire out pretty quickly. By staying on site, are you then responsible for your own meals unless you hit up GKTW?
> 
> Thanks for all of the help here!



We went back and forth with staying on site.  We then decided to just extend our trip and make shorter park days to keep Owen from getting exhausted.  GKTW is a once in a lifetime place to stay, so we couldn't pass it up. 

 I would talk to your local MAW office for sure.  Our friends that stayed at the Poly had the choice to eat at GKTW or purchase their food in the parks.  It varies by chapter on how much your expense check will be as well.  We won't get our until the morning before our trip, so we just budgeted and saved for the trip so that we have enough, even if we won't need it.


----------



## Owensheart

afez786 said:


> hi im new on here so plz guide me if iv posted in the wrong place
> 
> my little boy has been granted a wish and we are scheduled to go in 2 weeks time i have no clue what to expect and only just got to know about this board could anyone help to let us know what to expect thanks xx



Congrats on your son's trip!  Are you staying at GKTW??


----------



## lorasmom

Owensheart said:


> We went back and forth with staying on site.  We then decided to just extend our trip and make shorter park days to keep Owen from getting exhausted.  GKTW is a once in a lifetime place to stay, so we couldn't pass it up.
> 
> I would talk to your local MAW office for sure.  Our friends that stayed at the Poly had the choice to eat at GKTW or purchase their food in the parks.  It varies by chapter on how much your expense check will be as well.  We won't get our until the morning before our trip, so we just budgeted and saved for the trip so that we have enough, even if we won't need it.



Got it, that totally makes sense. I have been considering the same - staying a few days additional after on site. Hmmmm... 

Thanks


----------



## afez786

Owensheart said:


> Congrats on your son's trip!  Are you staying at GKTW??



hi yes i am with my family we are from the uk and will be going on the 3rd of december


----------



## afez786

hi could anyone plz guide have i posted in the right section


----------



## ready4faith

I just found this site.  Wish I had found it sooner.  We are leaving on Thanksgiving morning for our daughter's wish trip.  We are a big crew, eight kids plus grandparents.  This is our second trip to GKTW and Disney.  Can't wait to get back.  Last time we focused on "boy stuff".  This time it's Princess time.  Our little wish princess is three years old.  She has multiple medical issues and is legally blind, she does have some of her central vision still.  She can't stop talking about meeting the Princesses!

Guess I will be staying up late for the next few nights reading all your tips.

Rebecca


----------



## Sleeping~Beauty

She is three years old.  On her second birthday she was diagnosed with embroinal rhabdomyosarcoma. She did chemo and had to do surgeries at Childrens Hospital of Philadelphia.  These two places were our homes for over a year.  She mostly was in the hospital.  Her scapula was removed, and then part of her collar bone.  She is just amazing and has been through so much.  I held her wish during this time. 

 This trip is for my daughter.  She loves princesses.  She dances around like a princess.  She sings the songs.  She dances.  She is an inspiration to me.

I know that every single child is amazing!  

Also, I have an eight year old with asperger's and I am partially blind in both eyes from my own cancer.  I know my son and I will need a little help with certain activies.

I am hoping that you all could guide me to planning my daughter's trip.  It is very last minute due to circumstances beyond my control.  We were hoping for the week before Christmas because our local chapter of Make a Wish said that no one can travel with make a wish the last week of December, which is what we put in for.  Our consultant only had one other client before so she did not have much info on Making a Wish for Disney/universal/Sea world.  She did say that we could not do all Disney (instead of Universal).  

I hope we will be able to plan this trip in time.  Thank you for any input!


----------



## blessedmom4

Loodlow said:


> Hey guys, this is a little off topic but I know there are lots of knowledgable people here who might can help me. I  have a friend who is interested in starting a program similar to make a wish, but aimed at giving wishes to caregivers. Have you guys ever heard of this?
> 
> TIA!



*I have never heard of it; however, I think it is an AMAZING idea. PLEASE keep us posted. *


----------



## blessedmom4

*Welcome to all the new wishtrippers and those planning to leave soon. It doesn't matter how much you plan...just go with the flow for the most part and ask lots of questions. It is overwhelming I know; however, even if you never left GKTW you would have a blast! *


----------



## Sleeping~Beauty

so much for the quick reply!  

I have been on the Disboards for many years.  The last three years I stopped because that is when I got cancer and then my daughter.  But now she has been blessed with her dream to see the princesses.  This is really so exciting!


----------



## newdrama12

Just found this out this evening, every villa at GKTW is now equipped with password protected wi-fi.


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> Just found this out this evening, every villa at GKTW is now equipped with password protected wi-fi.



*It was WONDERFUL to have! That is how I was able to update while we were on Lisa's wish trip; otherwise I would have never logged in. It was temperamental at times...but such a blessing to have access to it!*


----------



## sgarrity

Sleeping~Beauty said:


> She is three years old.  On her second birthday she was diagnosed with embroinal rhabdomyosarcoma. She did chemo and had to do surgeries at Childrens Hospital of Philadelphia.  These two places were our homes for over a year.  She mostly was in the hospital.  Her scapula was removed, and then part of her collar bone.  She is just amazing and has been through so much.  I held her wish during this time.
> 
> This trip is for my daughter.  She loves princesses.  She dances around like a princess.  She sings the songs.  She dances.  She is an inspiration to me.
> 
> I know that every single child is amazing!
> 
> Also, I have an eight year old with asperger's and I am partially blind in both eyes from my own cancer.  I know my son and I will need a little help with certain activies.
> 
> I am hoping that you all could guide me to planning my daughter's trip.  It is very last minute due to circumstances beyond my control.  We were hoping for the week before Christmas because our local chapter of Make a Wish said that no one can travel with make a wish the last week of December, which is what we put in for.  Our consultant only had one other client before so she did not have much info on Making a Wish for Disney/universal/Sea world.  She did say that we could not do all Disney (instead of Universal).
> 
> I hope we will be able to plan this trip in time.  Thank you for any input!


We are going to be at GKTW from Dec 20 to 26 and then staying a few days on our own from the 26-Jan 2


----------



## sgarrity

newdrama12 said:


> Just found this out this evening, every villa at GKTW is now equipped with password protected wi-fi.


----------



## Owensheart

ready4faith said:


> I just found this site.  Wish I had found it sooner.  We are leaving on Thanksgiving morning for our daughter's wish trip.  We are a big crew, eight kids plus grandparents.  This is our second trip to GKTW and Disney.  Can't wait to get back.  Last time we focused on "boy stuff".  This time it's Princess time.  Our little wish princess is three years old.  She has multiple medical issues and is legally blind, she does have some of her central vision still.  She can't stop talking about meeting the Princesses!



Welcome!!  You are going to have so much fun!!



Sleeping~Beauty said:


> She is three years old.  On her second birthday she was diagnosed with embroinal rhabdomyosarcoma. She did chemo and had to do surgeries at Childrens Hospital of Philadelphia.  These two places were our homes for over a year.  She mostly was in the hospital.  Her scapula was removed, and then part of her collar bone.  She is just amazing and has been through so much.  I held her wish during this time.
> 
> This trip is for my daughter.  She loves princesses.  She dances around like a princess.  She sings the songs.  She dances.  She is an inspiration to me.
> 
> I know that every single child is amazing!
> 
> Also, I have an eight year old with asperger's and I am partially blind in both eyes from my own cancer.  I know my son and I will need a little help with certain activies.
> 
> I am hoping that you all could guide me to planning my daughter's trip.  It is very last minute due to circumstances beyond my control.  We were hoping for the week before Christmas because our local chapter of Make a Wish said that no one can travel with make a wish the last week of December, which is what we put in for.  Our consultant only had one other client before so she did not have much info on Making a Wish for Disney/universal/Sea world.  She did say that we could not do all Disney (instead of Universal).
> 
> I hope we will be able to plan this trip in time.  Thank you for any input!



Welcome to you!!  I hope you get the dates you requested!!  We will be there the beginning of December.  You are going to have a fantastic trip!!




newdrama12 said:


> Just found this out this evening, every villa at GKTW is now equipped with password protected wi-fi.



WOO HOO!!  I was wondering about this!  I told my kids we are unplugging for the week.. no internet/tv/phones ect.  We'll see.


----------



## afez786

Owensheart said:


> Welcome!!  You are going to have so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to you!!  I hope you get the dates you requested!!  We will be there the beginning of December.  You are going to have a fantastic trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!  I was wondering about this!  I told my kids we are unplugging for the week.. no internet/tv/phones ect.  We'll see.




hi which dates will u be there I probs see you there?


----------



## lorasmom

We heard back from our wish volunteer last night that she officially turned in our paperwork for Gab's wish, quote, "To be a princess with Cinderella at Disney World, and see my grandparents."

I don't think that could be any cuter.


----------



## Sleeping~Beauty

Thank you for the welcome everyone.  It is so nice to be here at this board with such wonderful people.


----------



## starienite

Were do you all get your countdown tickers? I am thinking I need to make one now, but I would really like to get a Phineas and Ferb one cause that is Dev's favorite.


----------



## angcmom

We returned home last night from our fantastic and magical trip!  When we left Orlando, the temperature was 85 degrees.  Last night, the thermometer in my van said 33.

Our trip was more awesome than I could have imagined.  Abigail had a great time swimming with the dolphin at Discovery Cove and meeting ALL the princesses during a magical day at Magic Kingdom.

Give Kids the World was spectacular and like everyone else has said, we did not want to leave.  We did extend our trip by 3 nights and stayed in a nearby condo....we ended up going back to the village twice because we missed it so much.

The boys had a great vacation as well, and when I asked my oldest, he said the greatest part was not having to stand in any lines.  Ever.  At one point we joked that we had been in more exits at Universal and Disney than we had entrances.  You really had the sense that you were being treated like royalty.

So many great moments that I want to record...I'm hoping to start our trip report within the next couple of days.  I have an unbelievable number of pictures to go through and upload to the computer...I guess that is what will take the longest.

We are already talking about our next trip to Florida so we can volunteer at GKTW.  I am beyond grateful to Make-a-Wish and Give Kids the World for making Abigail's wish come true and giving my kids a vacation that money could never buy.


----------



## lorasmom

I posted a PTR... here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2835505


----------



## wbh1964

Hey guys!  I am slowly but surely learning how to use the computer for more than emails and to organize photos...lol!!!  I finally took time to read thru the directions on how to link Lindsay's pre-trip post to my signature...and I think it works!!!   yea...I am so proud of me 
Linds is having a very difficult time these days and is in alot of pain...BUT she is looking so forward to our upcoming trip.  We are anxiously awaiting details but patience is not a trait in our family...lol!  But from what I have read, it is not unusual for MAW to wait until close to the trip time to provide details...so until then, I will post more pics of Linds on her pre trip report and just ask that each of you would remember her in your prayers....Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving week next week!!!!  We ALL have so very much to be thankful for!!!!


----------



## waiting4ourtrip

I am still learning how these Disney Boards work. Tommy's MAW trip to WDW is scheduled for Dec 20 thru the 26th.  Our kids are very excited, it will be the first time any of them have been to anything Disney. 

Tommy loves the Cars movie and Mickey Mouse. Our daughter K made a paper chain to count down the days until we go. Our older children are researching water parks. 

Our kids are also excited about the cookie cart. I did just read though that someone never saw it. I am wondering if GKTW serves enough food to keep my 6'2" 17yo son full. 

Tommy's wish party is Dec 10.

Tommy's pre-trip report:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2801674


----------



## sgarrity

We will be in Disney at GKTW from Dec 20-26. Then moving to a house from the 26th to 2nd.  The parks are listed below.  We have excluded Epcot as we went there a few years ago and it did not hold the kids interest.  
WDW (1 and 1/2 days)
AK 
HS
Sea World
US and/or IOA Since DeAnna's surgery, she is pretending she is Cindy Lou Who with her new nose so considering Dr. Suess land in IOA.

Which parks do we need to make sure to visit while we have our pass and which ones would be okay to wait until the 2nd week.  

We have one reservation to have breakfast with Lilo and Stitch on the 21st.  I have read that WDW is really buy after Christmas so thinking we should do that the 1st week.  Money is going to be kinda tight with her recent surgery and travel for treatment expenses so we will be doing this trip economically. Bargin ideas are appreciated!!!!  

Can anyone PM we a good guess at how much the expenditures check might be?  We from the Ohio, Kentucky, Indiana chapter.

Thanks for your suggestions!!!


----------



## angcmom

sgarrity said:


> Which parks do we need to make sure to visit while we have our pass and which ones would be okay to wait until the 2nd week.



I felt like Abigail's button and the GAC were checked more at Hollywood Studios (especially at Toy Story Mania) and Epcot (Soarin' and Test Track)than anywhere else.  I think they were checking the number of guests allowed moreso than the dates, though.  

We went Sea World after we had checked out of the village.  We had no problem with getting free parking and all the other perks of Sea World.  It was not very crowded when we were there...we never waited for a ride more than 5 minutes.  We loved Sea World!


----------



## horsefan824

LindaBabe said:


> So - Somewhat LESS than 9 months and 2 weeks until your Disney trip?  WOoHOO!  Are you staying at GKTW?


Yes I am staying at GKTW and i'm really excited  i'm just upset that i can't ride the roller coasters because of my seizures


----------



## Leeds-Josh

Hey!

So we go home tomorrow and today is our last full day 

Yesterday we went to discovery cove and swam with the dolphins, it was AMAZING!!! Suprisingly I loved the aviary, maybe because all the birds came to me! I was like a bird magnet.

So after 2 weeks of fun and excitement today will be our final park day. We have decided to go to Hollywood Studios again as this was our favourite disney park. We also havent been on toy story mania, rock n rollercoaster or seen fantasmic so it was kind of a must do!

Hollywood studios will be the only disney park we have been to twice on this holiday as we thought Universal was out of this world and ended up at the studios twice and the islands 3 times. I think the fact that we are all potty about potter kinda made the decision to go back there even easier!


----------



## Owensheart

Hello fellow wish trippers!  I have a quick question regarding the photopass CD.  I understand you have a photopass card that you give to the photographer and they scan it so your pictures are then linked to it.  At the end of your MAW trip, do you give that card to GKTW for the free photopass CD?  Or do you bring it home and login online with the photopass card info and order your cd from home? 


Thanks for the info!

TWELVE DAYS!!!  The kids are SO excited.  I think I'm a little more excited for Thanksgiving. Carson's entire family is going to his sisters.. all six siblings will be there.. parents.. 11 cousins.  We have so much to be grateful for!!


----------



## newdrama12

Owensheart said:


> Hello fellow wish trippers!  I have a quick question regarding the photopass CD.  I understand you have a photopass card that you give to the photographer and they scan it so your pictures are then linked to it.  At the end of your MAW trip, do you give that card to GKTW for the free photopass CD?  Or do you bring it home and login online with the photopass card info and order your cd from home?



You will have to order it online. The Village will give you directions on how to go about ordering it in one of the packets they give you.


----------



## wbh1964

Do you know if you don't stay at GKTW for the wish trip but stay on Disney Property, do we then pre-order a cd or can we still get it thru GKTW?


----------



## Moodyzblu

Hi, I'm Michelle. MAW just called us last night to let me know that my son Jayden has been approved for a wish !! His wish is to go to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. I'm still in shock and couldn't sleep last night because I was literally vibrating with excitement !! 
I have no idea where to even begin. 

My son Jayden was born at 34 weeks gestation on July 26, 2004 with a CHD called Tetralogy of Fallot. He has undergone open heart surgery and countless other procedures in the past 7 years. He still faces the challenge of having just 1 pulmonary valve and will have to have a replacement at some point. 
Jayden has an ID brother named Jesse who was born healthy and with a unlimited amount of patience and love for his brother. 

I have so many questions running around my head and each time I think about it I get teary eyed and overwhelmed ! I can't believe this is happening to us. 
I'll be hanging around here a lot trying to gather as much info as I can to make the most out of this extraordinary opportunity.


----------



## Owensheart

waiting4ourtrip said:


> I am still learning how these Disney Boards work. Tommy's MAW trip to WDW is scheduled for Dec 20 thru the 26th.  Our kids are very excited, it will be the first time any of them have been to anything Disney.
> 
> Tommy loves the Cars movie and Mickey Mouse. Our daughter K made a paper chain to count down the days until we go. Our older children are researching water parks.
> 
> Our kids are also excited about the cookie cart. I did just read though that someone never saw it. I am wondering if GKTW serves enough food to keep my 6'2" 17yo son full.
> 
> Tommy's wish party is Dec 10.
> 
> Tommy's pre-trip report:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2801674


 


Leeds-Josh said:


> Hey!
> 
> So we go home tomorrow and today is our last full day
> 
> Yesterday we went to discovery cove and swam with the dolphins, it was AMAZING!!! Suprisingly I loved the aviary, maybe because all the birds came to me! I was like a bird magnet.
> 
> So after 2 weeks of fun and excitement today will be our final park day. We have decided to go to Hollywood Studios again as this was our favourite disney park. We also havent been on toy story mania, rock n rollercoaster or seen fantasmic so it was kind of a must do!
> 
> Hollywood studios will be the only disney park we have been to twice on this holiday as we thought Universal was out of this world and ended up at the studios twice and the islands 3 times. I think the fact that we are all potty about potter kinda made the decision to go back there even easier!



It sounds like you had a fantastic time!!  We are planning a couple days at Universal because it looks so great!!  We too are Harry Potter fanatics!


horsefan824 said:


> Yes I am staying at GKTW and i'm really excited  i'm just upset that i can't ride the roller coasters because of my seizures



I'm sorry you can't ride the rollercoasters   Sometimes the less crazy rides are the best ones!!!



newdrama12 said:


> You will have to order it online. The Village will give you directions on how to go about ordering it in one of the packets they give you.



Thanks!!  We hope to see you at the village!! 



wbh1964 said:


> Do you know if you don't stay at GKTW for the wish trip but stay on Disney Property, do we then pre-order a cd or can we still get it thru GKTW?


I am pretty sure it is the same whether you stay on site or not.  You get the same packet and park tickets and have orientation at GKTW! 


Moodyzblu said:


> Hi, I'm Michelle. MAW just called us last night to let me know that my son Jayden has been approved for a wish !! His wish is to go to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. I'm still in shock and couldn't sleep last night because I was literally vibrating with excitement !!
> I have no idea where to even begin.
> 
> My son Jayden was born at 34 weeks gestation on July 26, 2004 with a CHD called Tetralogy of Fallot. He has undergone open heart surgery and countless other procedures in the past 7 years. He still faces the challenge of having just 1 pulmonary valve and will have to have a replacement at some point.
> Jayden has an ID brother named Jesse who was born healthy and with a unlimited amount of patience and love for his brother.
> 
> I have so many questions running around my head and each time I think about it I get teary eyed and overwhelmed ! I can't believe this is happening to us.
> I'll be hanging around here a lot trying to gather as much info as I can to make the most out of this extraordinary opportunity.



Welcome fellow heart mom!!  My son was born with HLHS and we leave for his trip in 12 days.  Feel free to ask any questions you have!


----------



## sgarrity

The Garrity's have been selected to receive a Big Give.  We received the first package today and I have posted pictures for all to enjoy.  Come on over and celebrate with us! (page 7 of our pre-trip report)


----------



## newdrama12

Owensheart said:


> It sounds like you had a fantastic time!!  We are planning a couple days at Universal because it looks so great!!  We too are Harry Potter fanatics!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you can't ride the rollercoasters   Sometimes the less crazy rides are the best ones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  We hope to see you at the village!!
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same whether you stay on site or not.  You get the same packet and park tickets and have orientation at GKTW!
> 
> 
> Welcome fellow heart mom!!  My son was born with HLHS and we leave for his trip in 12 days.  Feel free to ask any questions you have!



I'm sure that you will. Just keep a look out for my HP robe! typically, I'm in the Village on Wednesday nights and maybe another night or two.


----------



## mom2maggie

Hi!  I just wanted to know if you have to be someone who sews to be a part of The Big Give stuff?  I love reading about the Make A Wish kids, and would love to be able to grant them some pixie dust and Disney magic, but I'm not that great at sewing (yet!) Is there somewhere that I need to look to find out about it?  I've seen other Big Give stuff that isn't necessarily sewn, so that gives me hope!


----------



## starienite

Dev is still in the dark about when we are going. He still thinks September of 2013! It will be great when they come over to finalize everything and tell him the real date.


----------



## lorasmom

sgarrity said:


> The Garrity's have been selected to receive a Big Give.  We received the first package today and I have posted pictures for all to enjoy.  Come on over and celebrate with us! (page 7 of our pre-trip report)



So exciting!!! Off to check out your ptr now!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mom2maggie said:


> Hi!  I just wanted to know if you have to be someone who sews to be a part of The Big Give stuff?  I love reading about the Make A Wish kids, and would love to be able to grant them some pixie dust and Disney magic, but I'm not that great at sewing (yet!) Is there somewhere that I need to look to find out about it?  I've seen other Big Give stuff that isn't necessarily sewn, so that gives me hope!



I don't sew and I do Big Gives. Pixie Dust is a big part of Big Gives. I have sent gift cards, coloring books, stuff animals..ect..  I have a big box full of stuff. I got most of my stash from the clearence section at the Disney Store or Targets $1 bins has Disney stuff.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Please keep Lisa and Rachel(blessed mom) in your thoughts and prayers. Lisa is in the hospital Sick and Rachel is at home sick. Please pray they both get better well soon.


----------



## mom2maggie

Mom2mitokids said:


> I don't sew and I do Big Gives. Pixie Dust is a big part of Big Gives. I have sent gift cards, coloring books, stuff animals..ect..  I have a big box full of stuff. I got most of my stash from the clearence section at the Disney Store or Targets $1 bins has Disney stuff.




Awesome!  I want to participate!  What do I need to do or who do I need to contact?


----------



## p00h4me

That's great that you want to join in the Big Gives! I only do pixie dust since I don't sew. Once you sign up through the link below, you can post to introduce yourself and there's a forum that gives suggestions to the type of pixie dust you can send to the MAW families. 

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## wbh1964

As we have posted we are headed on Lindsay's MAW trip leaving Dec 23rd driving but I don't have details from MAW yet.  From what I have read, even though Lindsay wished to stay on property we still will need to go to orientation at GKTW (yah!  That means we get to see how cool it is ...anyway, my question is, from what I have read on this thread, tickets consist of 3 day Disney park hoppers+Univ & SW.  If we want to do an additional day at Disney and need a 4 day park hopper, can we also pay to do that at GKTW or can we do that at Disney or will I have to purchase a new ticket for each of us?  From what I have researched it would be cheaper to upgrade a 3day to a 4day than to purchase a 1 day ticket for each of us.  Just asking so I know how much $$$ to plan on   Thanks in advance to whoever might know!!!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Moodyzblu

wbh1964 said:


> As we have posted we are headed on Lindsay's MAW trip leaving Dec 23rd driving but I don't have details from MAW yet.  From what I have read, even though Lindsay wished to stay on property we still will need to go to orientation at GKTW (yah!  That means we get to see how cool it is ...anyway, my question is, from what I have read on this thread, tickets consist of 3 day Disney park hoppers+Univ & SW.  If we want to do an additional day at Disney and need a 4 day park hopper, can we also pay to do that at GKTW or can we do that at Disney or will I have to purchase a new ticket for each of us?  From what I have researched it would be cheaper to upgrade a 3day to a 4day than to purchase a 1 day ticket for each of us.  Just asking so I know how much $$$ to plan on   Thanks in advance to whoever might know!!!  Happy Thanksgiving!



Thats a good question. Jayden doesn't really have any interest in Sea World. We went there a few years ago and he didn't really care for it. 
I'd rather spend 4 days in WDW and 2 days in Universal .. if I can upgrade the 3 day that would be perfect.


----------



## sgarrity

Moodyzblu said:


> Thats a good question. Jayden doesn't really have any interest in Sea World. We went there a few years ago and he didn't really care for it.
> I'd rather spend 4 days in WDW and 2 days in Universal .. if I can upgrade the 3 day that would be perfect.





wbh1964 said:


> As we have posted we are headed on Lindsay's MAW trip leaving Dec 23rd driving but I don't have details from MAW yet.  From what I have read, even though Lindsay wished to stay on property we still will need to go to orientation at GKTW (yah!  That means we get to see how cool it is ...anyway, my question is, from what I have read on this thread, tickets consist of 3 day Disney park hoppers+Univ & SW.  If we want to do an additional day at Disney and need a 4 day park hopper, can we also pay to do that at GKTW or can we do that at Disney or will I have to purchase a new ticket for each of us?  From what I have researched it would be cheaper to upgrade a 3day to a 4day than to purchase a 1 day ticket for each of us.  Just asking so I know how much $$$ to plan on   Thanks in advance to whoever might know!!!  Happy Thanksgiving!



It is my understanding that you cannot upgrade the 3 day ticket to a 4 day as they are comp tickets.  Go to GKTW and click on families and there is a guide that discusses options.


----------



## Owensheart

I asked about upgrading from a 3 day to a 4day ticket and the answer was nada.  You have to purchase a new 1 day ticket.  Another option is to buy tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  They are less expensive than a 1 day park ticket and you can enjoy Magic Kingdom from 4pm- midnight (or 1am) depending on the day.  Just an idea.


----------



## brookerene

Mom2mitokids said:


> I don't sew and I do Big Gives. Pixie Dust is a big part of Big Gives. I have sent gift cards, coloring books, stuff animals..ect..  I have a big box full of stuff. I got most of my stash from the clearence section at the Disney Store or Targets $1 bins has Disney stuff.





p00h4me said:


> That's great that you want to join in the Big Gives! I only do pixie dust since I don't sew. Once you sign up through the link below, you can post to introduce yourself and there's a forum that gives suggestions to the type of pixie dust you can send to the MAW families.
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi



Definitely no sewing Big Gives Are just as awesome!


----------



## brookerene

Owensheart said:


> I asked about upgrading from a 3 day to a 4day ticket and the answer was nada.  You have to purchase a new 1 day ticket.  Another option is to buy tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  They are less expensive than a 1 day park ticket and you can enjoy Magic Kingdom from 4pm- midnight (or 1am) depending on the day.  Just an idea.



A lot of people do this and I think it is an awesome idea....soetimes it's pretty tough for the kids to spend a while day anyways... and this party is a great evening of Disney World for less than a full ticket!!!!


----------



## sgarrity

Anyone know where you can get Christmas clothing that is not totally winter wear?  We live where it is freezing at Christmas and all our Christmas clothes are velvet, wool, turtle necks, ect.  I am afraid this will be too warm for Florida and we are going to be in WDW on Christmas day and thought it would be great if the kids could wear Christmas type outfits or even Christmas t-shirts.  

We are at the 1 month mark so we are in full planning mode. 

Thanks


----------



## lorasmom

You could try ordering online - target has lots of cute options in store here.


----------



## sgarrity

lorasmom said:


> You could try ordering online - target has lots of cute options in store here.



Great I will try that!


----------



## cajunfan

savanna...sending you a pm...


----------



## sgarrity

Another Big Give.  Plus pictures of Adrianna after she received her stuff from the first give.  Come take a look!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43330099#post43330099


----------



## wbh1964

When you have a moment please follow our link in my sig to Lindsay's pre-trip report on her upcoming MAW trip.  Linds is not feeling well today at all...our mail come early and 2 envelopes of healing Pixie dust landed in her lap.  Linds had no idea that she might be one of the lucky MAW childred sprinkled with pixie dust so you can imagive her surprise when I handed her theese envelopes and proceeded to get my camera...Come check out the photos and the smile that it brought to her face!  How do you thank someone who doesn't know you child but changes their days in such a magical way???  A simple "THANK YOU" doesn't even begin!  Here is wishing everyone magical days!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

wbh1964 said:


> When you have a moment please follow our link in my sig to Lindsay's pre-trip report on her upcoming MAW trip.  Linds is not feeling well today at all...our mail come early and 2 envelopes of healing Pixie dust landed in her lap.  Linds had no idea that she might be one of the lucky MAW childred sprinkled with pixie dust so you can imagive her surprise when I handed her theese envelopes and proceeded to get my camera...Come check out the photos and the smile that it brought to her face!  How do you thank someone who doesn't know you child but changes their days in such a magical way???  A simple "THANK YOU" doesn't even begin!  Here is wishing everyone magical days!!!



I sure will ! 

Check out ours when you have a chance too ! 
It's in the early stages but I promise to update regularly.


----------



## mom2pixies

Just wishing all of my American friends a very happy Thanksgiving weekend! I'm a day late, but I hope you are all enjoying time with your families and creating special memories to love and cherish!


----------



## angcmom

sgarrity said:


> Anyone know where you can get Christmas clothing that is not totally winter wear?  We live where it is freezing at Christmas and all our Christmas clothes are velvet, wool, turtle necks, ect.  I am afraid this will be too warm for Florida and we are going to be in WDW on Christmas day and thought it would be great if the kids could wear Christmas type outfits or even Christmas t-shirts.
> 
> We are at the 1 month mark so we are in full planning mode.
> 
> Thanks



I picked up a cute Mickey Mouse Christmas shirt in Wal-Mart next to GKTW last Thursday...right before flying home.  I feel sure they would have even more Christmas shirts the week that you are there.


----------



## wbh1964

sgarrity said:


> Anyone know where you can get Christmas clothing that is not totally winter wear?  We live where it is freezing at Christmas and all our Christmas clothes are velvet, wool, turtle necks, ect.  I am afraid this will be too warm for Florida and we are going to be in WDW on Christmas day and thought it would be great if the kids could wear Christmas type outfits or even Christmas t-shirts.
> 
> We are at the 1 month mark so we are in full planning mode.
> 
> Thanks



We were just at Old NAvy today and the one here in NC had Mickey and Minnie Christmas wreath t-shirts from $5-$7.  They had several to choose from.  And like someone else posted, I'm sure you could hit Walmart while you are in Fla and find lots of things.  Good luck!


----------



## Sean's momma

Hey guys! Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving or a good thursday for all you people from other awesome places! I have been busy here with planning everything for our trip. Still have just under 2 months to go but with it being my son's first trip to WDW and his Make a Wish trip and also my dad's last trip I have been working hard to try to be as prepared as I can be.  

So given the fact that Sean is 4 and 40.5 inches tall (without shoes!!!) he can ride almost anything he wants in WDW as far as I can tell. If anyone know different please let me know! 

Here is our tentative park days, lemme know what you guys think please?

Saturday Jan 21
              ~~Arrive GKTW
              ~~attend orientation
Sunday Jan 22
             ~~Universal/IoA
Monday Jan 23
             ~~Magic Kingdom 9:00 AM - 10:00 PM 
             ~~Chef Mickeys Reservations at 7:35 am
Tuesday Jan 24
             ~~Hollywood Studios 9:00 AM - 7:00 PM 
             ~~50s primetime at 1:40pm
Wed Jan 25
             ~~AK and either Epcot or MK
Thursday Jan 26
             ~~SeaWorld 
             ~~Christmas at GKTW
Friday Jan 27
            ~~Check out GKTW
            ~~Fly home 

Also, I spoke with the Wish coordinator and she put in for our plane tickets on Wednesday. She was awaiting approval and then she will mail us the flight times. She wants to put us on a flight leaving little rock at 1150 am with a transfer in atlanta. We have to try to get my dad on the same flights as well since my parents are paying for his ticket. That will take a lot of coordination I am sure! I know that GKTW has an orientation at like 7pm, but our flight wouldnt get in until around 530 or 6 pm. What happens if you don't make orientation the first day you arrive? Do you just do the first one in the morning then? :

Oh and if I were to want to take a picture of a former wish kids star (from like 2000) is there a way to find her star without her remembering where it was?

Wow sorry for the long post but I have had way too much time to think over this holiday weekend! 

Oh and there will be an update on my PTR from Sean's recent cardiology and ENT appointments! (P.S. there's some really good news!!!!)


----------



## sgarrity

Thanks all for the tips.  We will definitely look at Walmart in Florida.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Please keep Lisa and Rachel(blessed mom) in your thoughts and prayers. Lisa is in the hospital Sick and Rachel is at home sick. Please pray they both get better well soon.



*Dear Sweet Kris, THANK YOU for requesting prayer for us. We could still use more. Those who lurk on our thread know this. I miss the camaraderie we had on this thread and I miss Maroo (Has ANYONE heard from her?). 

I love seeing former wish families join back in here...because we will ALL be in that category someday if we are here because of an ill child. It is often VERY hard to find time to DIS when you have a child with a life threatening illness; however, I have found trying to make time to spread a bit of cheer to others not only felt good...it brought it back to me ten fold. Unfortunately for the past few months it is has been even more difficult for me to do that...but my DIS friends have been there to carry me over the hurdle...how amazing.

To all of the new wish trippers WELCOME!!! To those about to take your trips, have an amazing time! To those who have just returned welcome home! To those who have been here longer than me (at least registered, I forgot my DIS name from back in 2007 when I first found the boards...they say the memory is the first thing to go and it did...what was I talking about?) Oh yes, to those who have been here longer than me...THANK YOU for the wisdom and for paving the way before me and for sharing your SPECTACULAR KNOWLEDGE through the years! Lets keep this thread alive for those who will come after us...and keep reminding them to read post two of this thread, which is FULL of wisdom!*


----------



## sgarrity

DeAnna and mom received from GREAT gifts.  Come take a look

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43338451&posted=1#post43338451


----------



## Owensheart

blessedmom4 said:


> *Dear Sweet Kris, THANK YOU for requesting prayer for us. We could still use more. Those who lurk on our thread know this. I miss the camaraderie we had on this thread and I miss Maroo (Has ANYONE heard from her?).
> 
> I love seeing former wish families join back in here...because we will ALL be in that category someday if we are here because of an ill child. It is often VERY hard to find time to DIS when you have a child with a life threatening illness; however, I have found trying to make time to spread a bit of cheer to others not only felt good...it brought it back to me ten fold. Unfortunately for the past few months it is has been even more difficult for me to do that...but my DIS friends have been there to carry me over the hurdle...how amazing.
> 
> To all of the new wish trippers WELCOME!!! To those about to take your trips, have an amazing time! To those who have just returned welcome home! To those who have been here longer than me (at least registered, I forgot my DIS name from back in 2007 when I first found the boards...they say the memory is the first thing to go and it did...what was I talking about?) Oh yes, to those who have been here longer than me...THANK YOU for the wisdom and for paving the way before me and for sharing your SPECTACULAR KNOWLEDGE through the years! Lets keep this thread alive for those who will come after us...and keep reminding them to read post two of this thread, which is FULL of wisdom!*



Prayers continue for sweet Lisa. How is she feeling??  I miss Maroo too.. she has been MIA.  I'm sure just busy with life.  We leave in 8 days!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> To all of the new wish trippers WELCOME!!! To those about to take your trips, have an amazing time! To those who have just returned welcome home! To those who have been here longer than me (at least registered, I forgot my DIS name from back in 2007 when I first found the boards...they say the memory is the first thing to go and it did...what was I talking about?) Oh yes, to those who have been here longer than me...THANK YOU for the wisdom and for paving the way before me and for sharing your SPECTACULAR KNOWLEDGE through the years! Lets keep this thread alive for those who will come after us...and keep reminding them to read post two of this thread, which is FULL of wisdom!*



Glad to be here ! Love reading about all the special Wish Kids (not that all children aren't special, but you know what I mean ). 
I'm getting excited to read about the Magical trips coming up real soon and hoping to read through some of the past ones. 
This place is really helping get to know about GKTW and how special they make everyone feel.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> *Dear Sweet Kris, THANK YOU for requesting prayer for us. We could still use more. Those who lurk on our thread know this. I miss the camaraderie we had on this thread and I miss Maroo (Has ANYONE heard from her?).
> 
> I love seeing former wish families join back in here...because we will ALL be in that category someday if we are here because of an ill child. It is often VERY hard to find time to DIS when you have a child with a life threatening illness; however, I have found trying to make time to spread a bit of cheer to others not only felt good...it brought it back to me ten fold. Unfortunately for the past few months it is has been even more difficult for me to do that...but my DIS friends have been there to carry me over the hurdle...how amazing.
> 
> To all of the new wish trippers WELCOME!!! To those about to take your trips, have an amazing time! To those who have just returned welcome home! To
> those who have been here longer than me (at least registered, I forgot my DIS
> name from back in 2007 when I first found the boards...they say the memory is
> the first thing to go and it did...what was I talking about?) Oh yes, to those who
> have been here longer than me...THANK YOU for the wisdom and for paving the
> way before me and for sharing your SPECTACULAR KNOWLEDGE through the
> years! Lets keep this thread alive for those who will come after us...and keep
> reminding them to read post two of this thread, which is FULL of wisdom!
> 
> 
> *



Your welcome Judy. I keep your family in my daily thoughts and prayers. I know for I...it's now hard to get on the Disboards. So many emotions. It was easy after coming home and reading because you are still on a high but wait until you are 9 months out..it gets harder to read PTR. We are so ready for another trip and forget life again. I know we will never get to Florida again and most likely never have another family trip. My trips consist of hospital visits. I do read and try to support when I can. I guess what I'm saying is.. I understand now why past wish trippers leave 

       I do see Mary from time to time on FB. She is doing well just busy with Lauren.


----------



## sgarrity

Garrity's received another amazing Big Give today with great stuff for all the kiddos!  Come take a look.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43342812#post43342812


----------



## sgarrity

DeAnna's birthday is December 1st.  Her trip starts Dec 20th.  Is that too long apart for a "special" Disney request.  I have heard that sometimes they ask what you are celebrating and you can get a Birthday surprise.

Thanks

Savanna


----------



## Moodyzblu

sgarrity said:


> DeAnna's birthday is December 1st.  Her trip starts Dec 20th.  Is that too long apart for a "special" Disney request.  I have heard that sometimes they ask what you are celebrating and you can get a Birthday surprise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Savanna



Not at all !! I've known many families that celebrate their birthdays in WDW and it isn't even the same month. You're fine.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Your welcome Judy. I keep your family in my daily thoughts and prayers. I know for I...it's now hard to get on the Disboards. So many emotions. It was easy after coming home and reading because you are still on a high but wait until you are 9 months out..it gets harder to read PTR. We are so ready for another trip and forget life again. I know we will never get to Florida again and most likely never have another family trip. My trips consist of hospital visits. I do read and try to support when I can. I guess what I'm saying is.. I understand now why past wish trippers leave
> 
> I do see Mary from time to time on FB. She is doing well just busy with Lauren.



*You are such a sweetheart Kris. I am sure nine months from now I will be wanting another trip...I want one now! It had been four years for us and this was much needed and we are so THANKFUL! I haven't even had time to process everything yet, we have been in two different hospitals now since we returned late last month...one ten hours away you know, so I DO get it. You know my theory that the insurance companies should provide vacations to those with longterm, chronic issues just to keep our sanity. I can see how you might feel you would never get to Florida again, I think I will NEVER go to California! It is on the other side of the country for us, just as Florida is for you...but you never know, who would have ever thought you would be at GKTW twice??? Maybe you will make it to Disneyland again someday....you sure deserve some fun times! As for not hanging out here...I can see why past wishtrippers don't come back...first, who has time? But I am HOPING to keep a presence here, as a way to give back for all I learned. I will not say I will, we will just have to see what happens! Life has a way of tripping you up, how well I know.  for your hard days...I know it can feel like you are forgotten, but as long as I live I will always hold your dear family in prayer and will never forget any of you! You were one of the ones who always left supportive messages for others, and tried to help. We might not have known the answers, but always tried to make sure everyone was acknowledged or felt welcome.

I Know Maroo/Mary has had a busy time with Lauren at college and her old employer and all of that trouble she spoke about here. I will not discuss it anymore, I can't remember what she posted and what she PM'd me about, so I will leave it at that. MAROO...If you see this, please post our TRIP REPORT on the front page when you have time.

Owensheart...you leave in SIX DAYS!!!! You must be so excited! THANK YOU for always being a source of support for so many as well. That IS what this thread is all about, supporting each other. Have an AMAZING TIME, I KNOW first hand you will!! 

Moodyzblu, THANK YOU, SO happy and excited for you! GKTW IS amazing!!! 
*


----------



## 55Red416

Information from a MAW/GKTW Dad who just happens to be typing this sitting in a GKTW suite at the moment...(I agree with the last poster, GKTW is simply amazing)

Let me preface my information for the group by saying that today is Day 2 at the Village.  We started out at Hollywood Studios and shot over to Epcot to end the evening.  We have a total of 6 boys with us, starting with DS21 and ending with Wish Kid DS6, and we had a simply amazing start to the day at the Studios.  Each cast member greeted us warmly, and the minute they saw we were MAW/GKTW, we got the red carpet rolled out.  I would say 75 percent of the time we were walked to the pre-show or load platform by a cast member, and the other 25 percent, we could clearly follow directions and made it there ourselves.  Never had to worry about parking a stroller or doing a character meet and greet because there was always a cast member there to steer us in the right direction or chase down where our stroller got moved to.  So our Disney experience started out as just simply amazing. 

Then we decided to come back here, eat lunch, and head over to Epcot.

Having six boys ready to ride rides, we jumped directly in at Spaceship Earth and were going to continue working our way back around as far as possible and then come back another day to finish what we missed.  As I said, we got directly onto Spaceship Earth without any question.  CMs noticed our GKTW button and we were very cheerfully sent to the separate entrance on the side, where we were expedited straight onto the ride platform and loaded.  Even took a stroller in as a wheelchair, which we left just outside of the holding area.  So we thought that based upon our experience at Studios and Spaceship Earth that a Stroller as Wheelchair tag wasn't required if you had a GKTW button.

We were extremely short on time because Epcot starts shutting down attractions in Future World at 7pm.  Journey into Imagination, all Land attractions, Innoventions East and West, Universe of Energy all close at 7.  Didn't know that until we showed up tonight and saw that on the Times guide.   So we didn't really worry about going to Guest Relations because we figured everything would be cool and CMs would understand. 

Survey says....X!

On entering the Land, we were stopped by a foppish looking gentleman in a Soarin' uniform.  We showed our GKTW documentation and were told that the stroller would have to wait outside.  DS6 is autistic and the stroller is one, a source of elopement, and two, a safety net for him. 
We informed the CM that we wished to use the stroller as wheelchair and didn't stop at Guest Relations to get the proper tag for Stroller as Wheelchair. (This worked earlier in the day at the Studios since the people there did not know about Stroller as Wheelchair tags and we did not find out they were required until going to the Lights! stunt show, but the CM still let us through since we explained that we were not aware of the rule).  The CM refused, in a rude fashion and told us to park the stroller.  With less than 90 minutes to hit Soarin' and three other attractions, we complied without contacting Guest Relations for a red tag or his supervisor and inform them of the CM's abrasiveness.  

Don't listen to any CM at the Stroller rental, and regardless of the GAC, the GKTW button, and anything you're told, go to Guest Services and make sure you get a Stroller as Wheelchair tag before you do anything else at the parks.   You never know when a CM is going to go exactly by the rules and when they are going to cut you a break. 

So, the moral of the story, again, make sure you go get your Red card for Stroller as Wheelchair, and don't set up Epcot for a night park hop because half of the attractions close at 7.  

All in all, with the exception of the Spaceship Earth cast, everyone else at Epcot was snotty, indifferent, and out to lunch, and we have cancelled the remainder of our time originally allotted for Epcot and rescheduled with extended Magic Kingdom and GKTW time.  

Thanks for letting me rant, everyone.


----------



## Owensheart

55Red416 said:


> Information from a MAW/GKTW Dad who just happens to be typing this sitting in a GKTW suite at the moment...(I agree with the last poster, GKTW is simply amazing)
> 
> Let me preface my information for the group by saying that today is Day 2 at the Village.  We started out at Hollywood Studios and shot over to Epcot to end the evening.  We have a total of 6 boys with us, starting with DS21 and ending with Wish Kid DS6, and we had a simply amazing start to the day at the Studios.  Each cast member greeted us warmly, and the minute they saw we were MAW/GKTW, we got the red carpet rolled out.  I would say 75 percent of the time we were walked to the pre-show or load platform by a cast member, and the other 25 percent, we could clearly follow directions and made it there ourselves.  Never had to worry about parking a stroller or doing a character meet and greet because there was always a cast member there to steer us in the right direction or chase down where our stroller got moved to.  So our Disney experience started out as just simply amazing.
> 
> Then we decided to come back here, eat lunch, and head over to Epcot.
> 
> Having six boys ready to ride rides, we jumped directly in at Spaceship Earth and were going to continue working our way back around as far as possible and then come back another day to finish what we missed.  As I said, we got directly onto Spaceship Earth without any question.  CMs noticed our GKTW button and we were very cheerfully sent to the separate entrance on the side, where we were expedited straight onto the ride platform and loaded.  Even took a stroller in as a wheelchair, which we left just outside of the holding area.  So we thought that based upon our experience at Studios and Spaceship Earth that a Stroller as Wheelchair tag wasn't required if you had a GKTW button.
> 
> We were extremely short on time because Epcot starts shutting down attractions in Future World at 7pm.  Journey into Imagination, all Land attractions, Innoventions East and West, Universe of Energy all close at 7.  Didn't know that until we showed up tonight and saw that on the Times guide.   So we didn't really worry about going to Guest Relations because we figured everything would be cool and CMs would understand.
> 
> Survey says....X!
> 
> On entering the Land, we were stopped by a foppish looking gentleman in a Soarin' uniform.  We showed our GKTW documentation and were told that the stroller would have to wait outside.  DS6 is autistic and the stroller is one, a source of elopement, and two, a safety net for him.
> We informed the CM that we wished to use the stroller as wheelchair and didn't stop at Guest Relations to get the proper tag for Stroller as Wheelchair. (This worked earlier in the day at the Studios since the people there did not know about Stroller as Wheelchair tags and we did not find out they were required until going to the Lights! stunt show, but the CM still let us through since we explained that we were not aware of the rule).  The CM refused, in a rude fashion and told us to park the stroller.  With less than 90 minutes to hit Soarin' and three other attractions, we complied without contacting Guest Relations for a red tag or his supervisor and inform them of the CM's abrasiveness.
> 
> Don't listen to any CM at the Stroller rental, and regardless of the GAC, the GKTW button, and anything you're told, go to Guest Services and make sure you get a Stroller as Wheelchair tag before you do anything else at the parks.   You never know when a CM is going to go exactly by the rules and when they are going to cut you a break.
> 
> So, the moral of the story, again, make sure you go get your Red card for Stroller as Wheelchair, and don't set up Epcot for a night park hop because half of the attractions close at 7.
> 
> All in all, with the exception of the Spaceship Earth cast, everyone else at Epcot was snotty, indifferent, and out to lunch, and we have cancelled the remainder of our time originally allotted for Epcot and rescheduled with extended Magic Kingdom and GKTW time.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant, everyone.



WOW!  Good to know!  Owen is 3 and has oxygen tanks, so we use his stroller as a wheelchair as well.  We will be sure to stop by and get a GAC for him.


----------



## newdrama12

Owensheart said:


> WOW!  Good to know!  Owen is 3 and has oxygen tanks, so we use his stroller as a wheelchair as well.  We will be sure to stop by and get a GAC for him.



Found this on the US website, thought it would be helpful in case you didn't know already. 

Due to the dramatic movement of the ride vehicles and the nature of certain special effects at Universal Orlando®, oxygen tanks are not permitted, except at the following locations:

Universal Studios Florida®

Shrek 4-D
Terminator 2® : 3-D
Animal Actors On Location!
A Day in the Park with Barney 
Curious George Goes to TownSM
Fievel's Playland® (except the waterslide) 

Universal's Islands of Adventure®

The Eighth Voyage of Sindbad®
Camp Jurassic® (except Pteranodon Flyers®)


----------



## blessedmom4

55Red416 said:


> Information from a MAW/GKTW Dad who just happens to be typing this sitting in a GKTW suite at the moment...(I agree with the last poster, GKTW is simply amazing)
> 
> Let me preface my information for the group by saying that today is Day 2 at the Village.  We started out at Hollywood Studios and shot over to Epcot to end the evening.  We have a total of 6 boys with us, starting with DS21 and ending with Wish Kid DS6, and we had a simply amazing start to the day at the Studios.  Each cast member greeted us warmly, and the minute they saw we were MAW/GKTW, we got the red carpet rolled out.  I would say 75 percent of the time we were walked to the pre-show or load platform by a cast member, and the other 25 percent, we could clearly follow directions and made it there ourselves.  Never had to worry about parking a stroller or doing a character meet and greet because there was always a cast member there to steer us in the right direction or chase down where our stroller got moved to.  So our Disney experience started out as just simply amazing.
> 
> Then we decided to come back here, eat lunch, and head over to Epcot.
> 
> Having six boys ready to ride rides, we jumped directly in at Spaceship Earth and were going to continue working our way back around as far as possible and then come back another day to finish what we missed.  As I said, we got directly onto Spaceship Earth without any question.  CMs noticed our GKTW button and we were very cheerfully sent to the separate entrance on the side, where we were expedited straight onto the ride platform and loaded.  Even took a stroller in as a wheelchair, which we left just outside of the holding area.  So we thought that based upon our experience at Studios and Spaceship Earth that a Stroller as Wheelchair tag wasn't required if you had a GKTW button.
> 
> We were extremely short on time because Epcot starts shutting down attractions in Future World at 7pm.  Journey into Imagination, all Land attractions, Innoventions East and West, Universe of Energy all close at 7.  Didn't know that until we showed up tonight and saw that on the Times guide.   So we didn't really worry about going to Guest Relations because we figured everything would be cool and CMs would understand.
> 
> Survey says....X!
> 
> On entering the Land, we were stopped by a foppish looking gentleman in a Soarin' uniform.  We showed our GKTW documentation and were told that the stroller would have to wait outside.  DS6 is autistic and the stroller is one, a source of elopement, and two, a safety net for him.
> We informed the CM that we wished to use the stroller as wheelchair and didn't stop at Guest Relations to get the proper tag for Stroller as Wheelchair. (This worked earlier in the day at the Studios since the people there did not know about Stroller as Wheelchair tags and we did not find out they were required until going to the Lights! stunt show, but the CM still let us through since we explained that we were not aware of the rule).  The CM refused, in a rude fashion and told us to park the stroller.  With less than 90 minutes to hit Soarin' and three other attractions, we complied without contacting Guest Relations for a red tag or his supervisor and inform them of the CM's abrasiveness.
> 
> Don't listen to any CM at the Stroller rental, and regardless of the GAC, the GKTW button, and anything you're told, go to Guest Services and make sure you get a Stroller as Wheelchair tag before you do anything else at the parks.   You never know when a CM is going to go exactly by the rules and when they are going to cut you a break.
> 
> So, the moral of the story, again, make sure you go get your Red card for Stroller as Wheelchair, and don't set up Epcot for a night park hop because half of the attractions close at 7.
> 
> All in all, with the exception of the Spaceship Earth cast, everyone else at Epcot was snotty, indifferent, and out to lunch, and we have cancelled the remainder of our time originally allotted for Epcot and rescheduled with extended Magic Kingdom and GKTW time.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant, everyone.



*SO HAPPY you are enjoyoing yourself! The Studios treated us like royalty wiht the exception of one individual;. We hopped over to EPCOT in the ealry afternoon and regretted it. Epcot has ALWAYS been one of our favorite parks and we were SHOCKED by our treatment and when I went to speak to guest services on our way home that night to ensure we were doing things correctly I was once again surprised by the response. I came home that night (October 17) and posted this on our PTR:*

*The Disney Studios, for the majority of our visit was MAGICAL (So much magic and so many pleasant people, you will be amazed!)...Epcot, which I LOVE was not....in fact, I was told that a greenlight on the front of a guest assistance card did NOT mean front of the line access. That was not my question, but Harvey in guest services felt the need to pull put a GAC and show me quite clearly that it plainly stated on our GKTW GAC that we did NOT get front of the line access, that each manager at each ride decided how all GACs are used in their area and that accommodations were at the whim of the person manning the ride...but I was always welcome to ask for a manager, although we often would have to wait for one to be free to discuss our problem. Wish Children are NOT afforded any special accommodations except at character interactions....per Harvey. AFTER the fact, I realized I should have asked for Harveys manager, but I was tired and wanted to go home....and was quite surprised my inquiry as to how to ensure a cast member realized we were MAW turned in to that! Lisa is IN her W/C, with her pink GKTW button and a sign that reads Princess Lisas Make a Wish Trip in big letters and we ALL 6 have on MAW buttons. Upon approach to the cast members, I immediately show the GAC, with the greenlight (and do it with a huge smile and THANK YOU) and both at Spaceship Earth (10 minute wait~not bad), Soarin (50 minute wait) and test track (NO WAIT, because I pointed out we were MAW and the girl said she didn't realize and sent us an alternate way). At all three rides, I was told they didnt realize we were MAW. I stopped at GR to ask if we were doing something incorrectly or if we were following protocol...Harvey told me and I quote Most of the CMs have never seen the greenlight, so they treat it the same as on ANY GAC and he didnt know why I felt we were entitled to more anyway, NOBODY received front of the line access. BELIEVE ME, I had prefaced the entire conversation with how GRATEFUL we are, just wanted to make sure we were doing things right, I certainly do NOT feel entitled...so when the GAC expires on Wednesday (we have extended our trip past what MAW does for Lisas sake), it really will not matter...we are getting the same accommodations as a person with a GAC.*

*I DID go to the GKTW office the next morning to ensure I was doing things correctly. I was told they had "never heard anything like that before and attributed it to the food and wine festival. HONESTLY, we had a better experience at Epcot when we were NOT identified as MAW...so I HOPE you might speak to the manager on duty at GKTW and give YOUR feedback...perhaps Epcot needs a reminder what a MAW trip means. 

I don't have a lot of time; however, simply needed to answer this because we had the SAME type of experience...and we WERE doing everything by the book.

I will say that Universal treated us like ROYALTY from start to finish and never ONCE looked at our Passes, although I offered it up at each and every attraction, so they could see it.

ENJOY the rest of your trip...it WILL be amazing!*


----------



## 55Red416

Wow!  So it's not my sunny disposition after all!

I will go to the office this morning and ensure that they have my feedback.  By your relation of the events in your situation, it would appear that the entire park needs a customer relations retrain. 

Be Safe, everyone!

-J

(While DW was reading this, the phone rang and it was the GKTW office.  I shortly related our experiences and told them I would stop by on the way to Universal this morning.  How lucky.)


----------



## Owensheart

newdrama12 said:


> Found this on the US website, thought it would be helpful in case you didn't know already.
> 
> Due to the dramatic movement of the ride vehicles and the nature of certain special effects at Universal Orlando®, oxygen tanks are not permitted, except at the following locations:
> 
> Universal Studios Florida®
> 
> Shrek 4-D
> Terminator 2® : 3-D
> Animal Actors On Location!
> A Day in the Park with Barney
> Curious George Goes to TownSM
> Fievel's Playland® (except the waterslide)
> 
> Universal's Islands of Adventure®
> 
> The Eighth Voyage of Sindbad®
> Camp Jurassic® (except Pteranodon Flyers®)



Bummer.  I'm going to have to unplug him for some rides.  I'd better get a letter from Cardiology stating it's okay for him to ride the rides without oxygen.  He's dying to go on a lot of rides!  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## sgarrity

We are a little over 2 weeks from out trip and I have not heard from our MAW coordinators in about 8 weeks and have not received any packages from MAW or GKTW.  I know they like to wait until it is close to trip but just wondering how close.  

Thanks


----------



## angcmom

sgarrity said:


> We are a little over 2 weeks from out trip and I have not heard from our MAW coordinators in about 8 weeks and have not received any packages from MAW or GKTW.  I know they like to wait until it is close to trip but just wondering how close.
> 
> Thanks



We received a brochure from GKTW maybe 3 weeks or so before our arrival date.  Our wish coordinator contacted me about 2 weeks before to make arrangements to bring our airline ticket/rental car/expense check/etc. by the house.  Only because of matching our schedules did we have to meet one week prior to flying out.

If you have an email address, I'd send out an email just touching base with the coordinator.

I know the excitement is building for you!  I felt like it was really going to happen once we had our package in hand.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I received bad news today from Matthew's wish coordinator.  They have to postpone his wish trip for two more weeks.  Apparently the chapter can't book our flight that week.  But the funny thing is the week they can book us is the originally week we were thinking about going.  We were so excited about the trip that we push our original date up sooner.  I say its destiny.  I just got off the phone.  I had to cancel dinner reservations and reserve new ones.  Well no biggie just a small disappointment.  Time is flying though.


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> We are a little over 2 weeks from out trip and I have not heard from our MAW coordinators in about 8 weeks and have not received any packages from MAW or GKTW.  I know they like to wait until it is close to trip but just wondering how close.
> 
> Thanks



I would give them a call.  We are getting together with our Wish Granters the morning before our trip to get the airline tickets/debit card/itinerary.


----------



## sgarrity

Owensheart said:


> I would give them a call.  We are getting together with our Wish Granters the morning before our trip to get the airline tickets/debit card/itinerary.



WOW!  They are really cutting it close!


----------



## cajunfan

sgarrity said:


> DeAnna's birthday is December 1st.  Her trip starts Dec 20th.  Is that too long apart for a "special" Disney request.  I have heard that sometimes they ask what you are celebrating and you can get a Birthday surprise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Savanna



Happy Birthday DeAnna!!


----------



## lifewithmadison

Im a newbie here, but we just found out that we are going on a wish trip to disney for my 5 yr old DD. WE leave early march. Any tips/info would be great!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello All,

Need to ask you all to pray for one of our prior Wish kids - Kylee....her mom Kris (Mom2mitokids) is asking for extra prayers, Kylee is back in the hospital again with more blockage issues from her Mito.

thank you!  will keep you updated with any new info Kris passes along to me!


Update:  they are staying put for the time being!!!

Kylee is at the Providence Tarzana Medical Center and they have E-cards you can send

if you'd like to send on, go to the hosptial website and there is a link on the right hand side 

her info is

Kylee Postel
Room 611A
Providence Tarzana Med Ctr

thanks!


----------



## wbh1964

If you want goose bump feel good stories, please follow our pre-trip report to Lindsay's Big Gives the past 2 days.  Words can't explain how greatful we are!  Come check out Lindsay's smiles....


----------



## sgarrity

More surprises found their way to the Garrity house!!!!  Come take a look!


----------



## lorasmom

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need to ask you all to pray for one of our prior Wish kids - Kylee....her mom Kris (Mom2mitokids) is asking for extra prayers, Kylee is back in the hospital again with more blockage issues from her Mito.
> 
> thank you!  will keep you updated with any new info Kris passes along to me!
> 
> 
> Update:  they are staying put for the time being!!!
> 
> Kylee is at the Providence Tarzana Medical Center and they have E-cards you can send
> 
> if you'd like to send on, go to the hosptial website and there is a link on the right hand side
> 
> her info is
> 
> Kylee Postel
> Room 611A
> Providence Tarzana Med Ctr
> 
> thanks!


Sending one now - hopefully she recovers quickly


----------



## Moodyzblu

Sending prayers for Kylee.


----------



## sgarrity

Levi was the recipient of the latest give at the Garrity's come take a peek.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Thank you's from Kris!  Kylee is still in the hospital, nothing new to report as of yet, usually takes a few days to get her cleaned out!

The cards have been a big hit!  please keep them coming!!

Lisa


----------



## Owensheart

WE LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!  Owen's wish granters came by this morning to bring us our itinerary, debit card and airline ticket information.  They were so awesome!  They brought muffins from Paradise Bakery, our favorite!!  We talked about GKTW and signed a release for our extended stay.  They said the "shuttle" will pick us up tomorrow morning. Then they will meet us at the airport to send us off.  How cool are they?!  






The expense debit cards was more than generous and we have no idea how we will ever need that much $$.  The good news is that the leftover $$ goes back to Make A Wish funds.  

They explained about the GKTW greeter in Orlando and said we will have a MiniVan.  We have emergency contact info for everybody involved and I finally feel ready!!

I spent the week running errands, cleaning house and getting all our ducks in a row.  Today we are packing!  I have four suitcases lined up on our bedroom floor and they are overflowing with all the amazing Big Give items!!  We are so very grateful for everything and I have had to choke back tears several times when I see all of the love filling those suitcases.  

Thanks to everyone on the boards for all your knowledge, support and kindness.  I'm sure I will post from our trip and you can expect one heck of a trip report when I get back!!  I don't scrapbook anymore, so I journal everything on our family blog and print large blog books each year.  

If I don't get back on here before tomorrow.. see you all in ten days!!


----------



## kimmg

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need to ask you all to pray for one of our prior Wish kids - Kylee....her mom Kris (Mom2mitokids) is asking for extra prayers, Kylee is back in the hospital again with more blockage issues from her Mito.
> 
> thank you!  will keep you updated with any new info Kris passes along to me!
> 
> 
> Update:  they are staying put for the time being!!!
> 
> Kylee is at the Providence Tarzana Medical Center and they have E-cards you can send
> 
> if you'd like to send on, go to the hosptial website and there is a link on the right hand side
> 
> her info is
> 
> Kylee Postel
> Room 611A
> Providence Tarzana Med Ctr
> 
> thanks!



I'll be praying for her! Just sent her a card too. I hope she's better soon.



Owensheart said:


> WE LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!  Owen's wish granters came by this morning to bring us our itinerary, debit card and airline ticket information.  They were so awesome!  They brought muffins from Paradise Bakery, our favorite!!  We talked about GKTW and signed a release for our extended stay.  They said the "shuttle" will pick us up tomorrow morning. Then they will meet us at the airport to send us off.  How cool are they?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expense debit cards was more than generous and we have no idea how we will ever need that much $$.  The good news is that the leftover $$ goes back to Make A Wish funds.
> 
> They explained about the GKTW greeter in Orlando and said we will have a MiniVan.  We have emergency contact info for everybody involved and I finally feel ready!!
> 
> I spent the week running errands, cleaning house and getting all our ducks in a row.  Today we are packing!  I have four suitcases lined up on our bedroom floor and they are overflowing with all the amazing Big Give items!!  We are so very grateful for everything and I have had to choke back tears several times when I see all of the love filling those suitcases.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the boards for all your knowledge, support and kindness.  I'm sure I will post from our trip and you can expect one heck of a trip report when I get back!!  I don't scrapbook anymore, so I journal everything on our family blog and print large blog books each year.
> 
> If I don't get back on here before tomorrow.. see you all in ten days!!



 I love how they have the unused expense money go back to MAW. So excited for you! I know what you mean about all the items. It's just so overwhelming. I've barely had to pack any of our own things for the kids because of the Big Give. So grateful and humbled by the time and love so many share. We leave tomorrow too, in the evening.  DH gets home tonight and then we pick up our rental car tomorrow and drive to a hotel by the airport and leave Monday morning. Still can't believe it's happening!


----------



## newdrama12

Owensheart said:


> WE LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!  Owen's wish granters came by this morning to bring us our itinerary, debit card and airline ticket information.  They were so awesome!  They brought muffins from Paradise Bakery, our favorite!!  We talked about GKTW and signed a release for our extended stay.  They said the "shuttle" will pick us up tomorrow morning. Then they will meet us at the airport to send us off.  How cool are they?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expense debit cards was more than generous and we have no idea how we will ever need that much $$.  The good news is that the leftover $$ goes back to Make A Wish funds.
> 
> They explained about the GKTW greeter in Orlando and said we will have a MiniVan.  We have emergency contact info for everybody involved and I finally feel ready!!
> 
> I spent the week running errands, cleaning house and getting all our ducks in a row.  Today we are packing!  I have four suitcases lined up on our bedroom floor and they are overflowing with all the amazing Big Give items!!  We are so very grateful for everything and I have had to choke back tears several times when I see all of the love filling those suitcases.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the boards for all your knowledge, support and kindness.  I'm sure I will post from our trip and you can expect one heck of a trip report when I get back!!  I don't scrapbook anymore, so I journal everything on our family blog and print large blog books each year.
> 
> If I don't get back on here before tomorrow.. see you all in ten days!!



AWESOME!! Hope to meet all of you this week. I will be at GKTW Tuesday-Friday as a volunteer! So, look for the wizard, that will be me!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

sgarrity said:


> We are a little over 2 weeks from out trip and I have not heard from our MAW coordinators in about 8 weeks and have not received any packages from MAW or GKTW.  I know they like to wait until it is close to trip but just wondering how close.
> 
> Thanks



Hope you find out something soon!! We didn't get our info til two days before!!


----------



## starienite

Just found out that my brother and sister in law will be coming to WDW. They are going to surprise Dev and so we aren't telling him. Also my mother in law, sister in law and her husband are coming too! 10 people total. This is going to be crazy!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi again everyone....

quick update from Kris about Kylee....

she is starting to get a little bug so not feeling good with that, but she is starting to have some movement of her bowels which is good!

They also got moved to a private room tonight which will give them some needed peace and quite at night!

She is now in Room #607 if you would like to send any e-cards! 

Providence Tarzana Medical Center
Kylee Postel
Room 607

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Azheartmom

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Anneke, mom of 2 special needs kiddos. I'm friends with "Owensheart" and she reccomended I visit, get acquainted, and start a PTR now that we've officially wished. 

I have NO CLUE where to even begin with the planning process. Any and all suggestions are welcome!

Thanks everyone- can't wait to get to know you all better!

PS- Not sure if I'm doing this correctly- I posted a PTR, and then linked it in my signature. Is that correct?


----------



## LindaBabe

Azheartmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Anneke, mom of 2 special needs kiddos. I'm friends with "Owensheart" and she reccomended I visit, get acquainted, and start a PTR now that we've officially wished.
> 
> I have NO CLUE where to even begin with the planning process. Any and all suggestions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks everyone- can't wait to get to know you all better!
> 
> PS- Not sure if I'm doing this correctly- I posted a PTR, and then linked it in my signature. Is that correct?



Good job!  That's exactly right

Now, if you're a Disney first timer, may I recommend getting a "Passporter" guide to Disneyworld.  In my view, it's the best guidebook for beginners.

You'll get lots of advice here!  Be sure to look at the first page of this thread.


*Starienite* - That's a big, complex group!  If you all try to move together at the theme parks be prepared for it to be VERY VERY slowly!  Somebody always needs a pit stop/snack/take a picture. . . 

Also, in my experience, most attractions will only allow 6 total people including the person with the disability to go to the disabled entrance.  Your mileage may vary, but I don't want you to get your hopes up!

*Maroo*, where ever you are, I hope all is well with you, Babe!


----------



## starienite

LindaBabe said:


> *Starienite* - That's a big, complex group!  If you all try to move together at the theme parks be prepared for it to be VERY VERY slowly!  Somebody always needs a pit stop/snack/take a picture. . .



Oh I know it. I told my husband that Dev's amazing WDW powers will only go so far. I need to figure out what kind of tickets my SIL is buying. Last time she went she didn't get park hoppers and we need to be able to park hop. So I told my husband to either make sure she gets a park hopper or at least that she understands that we can't confine ourselves to one park and if we need to split we need to split.

My brother and his wife have only been married nearly two years. He is partly coming because he feels guilty about leaving Dev after the first day in the hospital, but he had to report to base by a certain date and this will be the first time he has seen Dev healthy. The other part is because he will have recently gotten off of a sub for a few months and will be a vacation for the both of them so they will be peeling on and off. 

I think GKTW may end up being a crash pad. Dev can shut a park down.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Azheartmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Anneke, mom of 2 special needs kiddos. I'm friends with "Owensheart" and she reccomended I visit, get acquainted, and start a PTR now that we've officially wished.
> 
> I have NO CLUE where to even begin with the planning process. Any and all suggestions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks everyone- can't wait to get to know you all better!
> 
> PS- Not sure if I'm doing this correctly- I posted a PTR, and then linked it in my signature. Is that correct?



Hi and  ! 

Another heart mom here .. I posted over at your Pre TR !


----------



## wbh1964

Ok guys I need to know what you would do:
When Lindsay met with her MAW Coordinators back in May (?) she asked for specific dates because of dh work schedule.  He is in a mfg plant environ and has no vacation so we can ONLY be gone when his plant is shut down for the holidays.  Linds asked for 12/24-12/31 when she made her wish to go to Disney.  I called her MAW coordinator around Linds's 16 bday in August and asked for any updates so I could announce it at her surprise 16th bday party.  She told me that Linds' wish had been granted and she would get to stay at the GF.  I heard from her again around Labor day asking about the behind the scenes tour that Linds wished to do on her trip...and I have not heard from her since.  I have sent emails a couple times and was told it was in Disney's hands and then it was in the corp ofc in Charlotte's hands.  Last week we got a brochure from GKTW stating that our arrival date is 12/22.  We physically can not be there then (I REALL don't mean to sound ungrateful but my dh has only had this job for 7 months after a 2 year layoff so he HAS to work) and her trip ends 12/28.  I called GKTW is how I know the end date.  I have emailed and called her MAW coordinator 2-3 times with no return calls or emails and I even called and left a msg with the Wish Coordinator of Central and Western NC on Friday and didn't hear anything from them either.  ANY SUGGESTIONS???  I am starting to get concerned and HATE for Linds to miss days of her trip because I couldn't get her dates worked out.  Kind of needed to vent...what would ya'll do?


----------



## SandalwoodMomof3

Since you all seem to be pros at the Wish Trip thing, I need some advice:

What special things do I *HAVE* to make for my kids? I have an 8yo DD, a 6yo DS wish kid, and a 5yo DS.

Can anyone provide a list of must-haves and maybe some hints on to how-to? I saw something about coloring books and autograph books?

BTW, we leave on Saturday 12/10 

Any help is appreciated, and if any of you all will be there with us we should meet up!! I love meeting new moms of special ones, especially my heart-mom-sisters


----------



## Moodyzblu

wbh1964 said:


> Ok guys I need to know what you would do:
> When Lindsay met with her MAW Coordinators back in May (?) she asked for specific dates because of dh work schedule.  He is in a mfg plant environ and has no vacation so we can ONLY be gone when his plant is shut down for the holidays.  Linds asked for 12/24-12/31 when she made her wish to go to Disney.  I called her MAW coordinator around Linds's 16 bday in August and asked for any updates so I could announce it at her surprise 16th bday party.  She told me that Linds' wish had been granted and she would get to stay at the GF.  I heard from her again around Labor day asking about the behind the scenes tour that Linds wished to do on her trip...and I have not heard from her since.  I have sent emails a couple times and was told it was in Disney's hands and then it was in the corp ofc in Charlotte's hands.  Last week we got a brochure from GKTW stating that our arrival date is 12/22.  We physically can not be there then (I REALL don't mean to sound ungrateful but my dh has only had this job for 7 months after a 2 year layoff so he HAS to work) and her trip ends 12/28.  I called GKTW is how I know the end date.  I have emailed and called her MAW coordinator 2-3 times with no return calls or emails and I even called and left a msg with the Wish Coordinator of Central and Western NC on Friday and didn't hear anything from them either.  ANY SUGGESTIONS???  I am starting to get concerned and HATE for Linds to miss days of her trip because I couldn't get her dates worked out.  Kind of needed to vent...what would ya'll do?



Oh no ! I hope you can get this straightened out. I wonder what happened and why the mix up ? Please keep us updated. I wish I had some advice for you but I'm new to MAW and have none other than what you've already done.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wbh1964 said:


> Ok guys I need to know what you would do:
> When Lindsay met with her MAW Coordinators back in May (?) she asked for specific dates because of dh work schedule.  He is in a mfg plant environ and has no vacation so we can ONLY be gone when his plant is shut down for the holidays.  Linds asked for 12/24-12/31 when she made her wish to go to Disney.  I called her MAW coordinator around Linds's 16 bday in August and asked for any updates so I could announce it at her surprise 16th bday party.  She told me that Linds' wish had been granted and she would get to stay at the GF.  I heard from her again around Labor day asking about the behind the scenes tour that Linds wished to do on her trip...and I have not heard from her since.  I have sent emails a couple times and was told it was in Disney's hands and then it was in the corp ofc in Charlotte's hands.  Last week we got a brochure from GKTW stating that our arrival date is 12/22.  We physically can not be there then (I REALL don't mean to sound ungrateful but my dh has only had this job for 7 months after a 2 year layoff so he HAS to work) and her trip ends 12/28.  I called GKTW is how I know the end date.  I have emailed and called her MAW coordinator 2-3 times with no return calls or emails and I even called and left a msg with the Wish Coordinator of Central and Western NC on Friday and didn't hear anything from them either.  ANY SUGGESTIONS???  I am starting to get concerned and HATE for Linds to miss days of her trip because I couldn't get her dates worked out.  Kind of needed to vent...what would ya'll do?



hope it gets worked out....wondering if you are working with the same people Judy (blessedmom4) did she had lots of issues with their trip too....you will just have to keep calling and emailing someone is bound to answer you...how close are you to the office, maybe drive over to see if anyone is there or call the main number, someone has to be manning phones.


----------



## Azheartmom

wbh1964 said:


> Ok guys I need to know what you would do:
> When Lindsay met with her MAW Coordinators back in May (?) she asked for specific dates because of dh work schedule.  He is in a mfg plant environ and has no vacation so we can ONLY be gone when his plant is shut down for the holidays.  Linds asked for 12/24-12/31 when she made her wish to go to Disney.  I called her MAW coordinator around Linds's 16 bday in August and asked for any updates so I could announce it at her surprise 16th bday party.  She told me that Linds' wish had been granted and she would get to stay at the GF.  I heard from her again around Labor day asking about the behind the scenes tour that Linds wished to do on her trip...and I have not heard from her since.  I have sent emails a couple times and was told it was in Disney's hands and then it was in the corp ofc in Charlotte's hands.  Last week we got a brochure from GKTW stating that our arrival date is 12/22.  We physically can not be there then (I REALL don't mean to sound ungrateful but my dh has only had this job for 7 months after a 2 year layoff so he HAS to work) and her trip ends 12/28.  I called GKTW is how I know the end date.  I have emailed and called her MAW coordinator 2-3 times with no return calls or emails and I even called and left a msg with the Wish Coordinator of Central and Western NC on Friday and didn't hear anything from them either.  ANY SUGGESTIONS???  I am starting to get concerned and HATE for Linds to miss days of her trip because I couldn't get her dates worked out.  Kind of needed to vent...what would ya'll do?



That's awful! I hope it gets resolved. I wish I had better suggestions, but I'm also new to MAW. Maybe call the main wish office?

I'll be thinking good thoughts for you and hoping this glitch isn't something too big, and can be fixed with a dose of pixie dust!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Jaydens Wish granter called and will be coming on Thursday !! Update posted in my Pre TR.


----------



## Azheartmom

LindaBabe said:


> Good job!  That's exactly right
> 
> Now, if you're a Disney first timer, may I recommend getting a "Passporter" guide to Disneyworld.  In my view, it's the best guidebook for beginners.
> 
> You'll get lots of advice here!  Be sure to look at the first page of this thread.



thanks!

Not a "first timer", per se, to the Disney experience, but first time for Disneyworld & Florida and also new to MAW. Where do I find a Passporter?


----------



## cajunfan

_She’s at peace now

December 5, 2011 by Carrie   

5 Comments

Hannah passed away at 10:10 pm on Sunday night, December 4th, in my arms after a weekend surrounded by all of her grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, and good friends.
_

I just read this on Carries's blog. Hannah was a recent wish child (LVmom23)... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669155

Please keep this family in your prayers...this has been a difficult journey for them.
Lynn


----------



## mommy2mrb

cajunfan said:


> _Shes at peace now
> 
> December 5, 2011 by Carrie
> 
> 5 Comments
> 
> Hannah passed away at 10:10 pm on Sunday night, December 4th, in my arms after a weekend surrounded by all of her grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, and good friends.
> _
> 
> I just read this on Carries's blog. Hannah was a recent wish child (LVmom23)... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669155
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers...this has been a difficult journey for them.
> Lynn



Thanks for letting us know Lynn....hope it was peaceful for them all...keeping them in our prayers 



Azheartmom said:


> thanks!
> 
> Not a "first timer", per se, to the Disney experience, but first time for Disneyworld & Florida and also new to MAW. Where do I find a Passporter?



you can get one at a bookstore or go to their website, it has great pockets for planning and storing things in the back too!


----------



## wbh1964

wbh1964 said:


> Ok guys I need to know what you would do:
> When Lindsay met with her MAW Coordinators back in May (?) she asked for specific dates because of dh work schedule.  He is in a mfg plant environ and has no vacation so we can ONLY be gone when his plant is shut down for the holidays.  Linds asked for 12/24-12/31 when she made her wish to go to Disney.  I called her MAW coordinator around Linds's 16 bday in August and asked for any updates so I could announce it at her surprise 16th bday party.  She told me that Linds' wish had been granted and she would get to stay at the GF.  I heard from her again around Labor day asking about the behind the scenes tour that Linds wished to do on her trip...and I have not heard from her since.  I have sent emails a couple times and was told it was in Disney's hands and then it was in the corp ofc in Charlotte's hands.  Last week we got a brochure from GKTW stating that our arrival date is 12/22.  We physically can not be there then (I REALL don't mean to sound ungrateful but my dh has only had this job for 7 months after a 2 year layoff so he HAS to work) and her trip ends 12/28.  I called GKTW is how I know the end date.  I have emailed and called her MAW coordinator 2-3 times with no return calls or emails and I even called and left a msg with the Wish Coordinator of Central and Western NC on Friday and didn't hear anything from them either.  ANY SUGGESTIONS???  I am starting to get concerned and HATE for Linds to miss days of her trip because I couldn't get her dates worked out.  Kind of needed to vent...what would ya'll do?



I just heard from a WONDERFUL MAW mgr.  She is changing our dates and rebooking everything...she was WONDERFUL!  I feel so much better!  Sometimes when not so great things happen in your life, some things seem too good to be true (& you wait for the other shoe to fall so to speak)...and thank goodness this is not one of them and things really seem to be working out!  Thank you Lord!!!  I am now getting soooooo excited!!! (and so is Linds!)  Fri night is pizza and planning party.  I will post pics Fri  nt so all can see our fun Disney planning night!  Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## SandalwoodMomof3

Hooray!!!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

wbh1964 said:


> I just heard from a WONDERFUL MAW mgr.  She is changing our dates and rebooking everything...she was WONDERFUL!  I feel so much better!  Sometimes when not so great things happen in your life, some things seem too good to be true (& you wait for the other shoe to fall so to speak)...and thank goodness this is not one of them and things really seem to be working out!  Thank you Lord!!!  I am now getting soooooo excited!!! (and so is Linds!)  Fri night is pizza and planning party.  I will post pics Fri  nt so all can see our fun Disney planning night!  Thanks for letting me vent



Oh thank goodness !! Thank you for updating and i am SO glad you got it worked out. 
Can't wait to see the party pics !


----------



## Mom2mitokids

cajunfan said:


> _Shes at peace now
> 
> December 5, 2011 by Carrie
> 
> 5 Comments
> 
> Hannah passed away at 10:10 pm on Sunday night, December 4th, in my arms after a weekend surrounded by all of her grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, and good friends.
> _
> 
> I just read this on Carries's blog. Hannah was a recent wish child (LVmom23)... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669155
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers...this has been a difficult journey for them.
> Lynn



I saw this on Facebook. So very sad. She was such a fighter. Fly high Sweet Hannah.


----------



## LindaBabe

Rest in peace, Hannah.  Deepest sympathy to all those who loved her.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wbh1964 said:


> I just heard from a WONDERFUL MAW mgr.  She is changing our dates and rebooking everything...she was WONDERFUL!  I feel so much better!  Sometimes when not so great things happen in your life, some things seem too good to be true (& you wait for the other shoe to fall so to speak)...and thank goodness this is not one of them and things really seem to be working out!  Thank you Lord!!!  I am now getting soooooo excited!!! (and so is Linds!)  Fri night is pizza and planning party.  I will post pics Fri  nt so all can see our fun Disney planning night!  Thanks for letting me vent



 great news!


----------



## starienite

Prayers for Hannah's Family.


----------



## miprender

cajunfan said:


> _Shes at peace now
> 
> December 5, 2011 by Carrie
> 
> 5 Comments
> 
> Hannah passed away at 10:10 pm on Sunday night, December 4th, in my arms after a weekend surrounded by all of her grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, and good friends.
> _
> 
> I just read this on Carries's blog. Hannah was a recent wish child (LVmom23)... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669155
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers...this has been a difficult journey for them.
> Lynn



 Just so sad. Saw this on FB.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## lorasmom




----------



## wbh1964

This is a little off topic yet I think it speaks to each of us...especially our wonderful children that battle so much more than most can ever imagine:
2 Corinthians 12:9 But he said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me.

I hope this speaks to you guys that are not only battling medical issues, but loss of jobs, loss of loved ones and life in general.  I found comfort in this verse today (it's been a rough one) and wanted to share in the hopes that it would speak to someone else that needed to be reminded of God's promises and blessings!


----------



## Azheartmom

wbh1964 said:


> I just heard from a WONDERFUL MAW mgr.  She is changing our dates and rebooking everything...she was WONDERFUL!  I feel so much better!  Sometimes when not so great things happen in your life, some things seem too good to be true (& you wait for the other shoe to fall so to speak)...and thank goodness this is not one of them and things really seem to be working out!  Thank you Lord!!!  I am now getting soooooo excited!!! (and so is Linds!)  Fri night is pizza and planning party.  I will post pics Fri  nt so all can see our fun Disney planning night!  Thanks for letting me vent



So happy this is working out! I've been thinking about your family. Have an AMAZING time!!


----------



## jdmmom

Can't believe we leave for our MAW trip on Friday!  Yay!  Looking forward to Emily's MAW send-off party tonight!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Update on Kylee.~~~~

they plan on doing a KUB (xray) tomorrow and then do the Endoscopy on Friday.....hoping to go home on Saturday!!!

please keep the prayers going her way!

they moved her yet again....new Room #609-2 if you would like to send another e-card!

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Moodyzblu

jdmmom said:


> Can't believe we leave for our MAW trip on Friday!  Yay!  Looking forward to Emily's MAW send-off party tonight!



You all must be SO excited !! Have an amazing trip.


----------



## Delaney21

jdmmom said:


> Can't believe we leave for our MAW trip on Friday!  Yay!  Looking forward to Emily's MAW send-off party tonight!



1 more night!! Very exciting! I hope you have a wonderful trip!! Can't wait to hear about it when you get back! 



mommy2mrb said:


> Update on Kylee.~~~~
> 
> they plan on doing a KUB (xray) tomorrow and then do the Endoscopy on Friday.....hoping to go home on Saturday!!!
> 
> please keep the prayers going her way!
> 
> they moved her yet again....new Room #609-2 if you would like to send another e-card!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Prayers for Kylee!  I hope she gets to go home Saturday!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Delaney21 said:


> Prayers for Kylee!  I hope she gets to go home Saturday!



thank you....she is in great need for more though!

Kylee started running a fever last night and they found she has an infection in her line has been 101-103 throughout the day.  they have had to postpone the xray and endoscopy.

her mama Kris is asking for your prayers that the infection will clear up soon, no idea when they will be going home at this point.

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Moodyzblu

The Wish grantors came tonight !! They were SO nice and we really enjoyed talking with them. They brought Jayden and Jesse gifts, a couple of their favorite things Star Wars and Lego .. so the boys were just SO excited and really loved it ! 
Jayden told them he wanted to go see Harry Potter World and Disney and they seemed really understanding and after talking with Jayden "got" why he wanted his wish. 
Now we just have to wait to see if it gets approved !


----------



## mommy2mrb

Moodyzblu said:


> The Wish grantors came tonight !! They were SO nice and we really enjoyed talking with them. They brought Jayden and Jesse gifts, a couple of their favorite things Star Wars and Lego .. so the boys were just SO excited and really loved it !
> Jayden told them he wanted to go see Harry Potter World and Disney and they seemed really understanding and after talking with Jayden "got" why he wanted his wish.
> Now we just have to wait to see if it gets approved !



how nice of them!  good luck with getting his wish granted!!!


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Were getting excited Got our breakdown and our seat information and her button ect... worried though they have our seats toward the back of the cab guess I will just get a pill off the doctor to help me relax since I am claustrophobic and afraid of heights. I think I am more nervous about getting to the airport and around it and on the planr more then I am about flying.


----------



## Delaney21

mommy2mrb said:


> Kylee started running a fever last night and they found she has an infection in her line has been 101-103 throughout the day.  they have had to postpone the xray and endoscopy.



Our prayers will continue for her!  I hope the infection will clear quickly so she can go home!



Moodyzblu said:


> The Wish grantors came tonight !! They were SO nice and we really enjoyed talking with them. They brought Jayden and Jesse gifts, a couple of their favorite things Star Wars and Lego .. so the boys were just SO excited and really loved it !
> Jayden told them he wanted to go see Harry Potter World and Disney and they seemed really understanding and after talking with Jayden "got" why he wanted his wish.
> Now we just have to wait to see if it gets approved !



Very exciting! We have our wish grantors coming this weekend and I'm so excited! I'm 99.9% sure he's going to pick Disney, but who knows if he'll pick something else at the last minute.   



Lilacs chosen said:


> Were getting excited Got our breakdown and our seat information and her button ect... worried though they have our seats toward the back of the cab guess I will just get a pill off the doctor to help me relax since I am claustrophobic and afraid of heights. I think I am more nervous about getting to the airport and around it and on the planr more then I am about flying.



Yay for an itiniary!! Is this your first time on a flight?  A lot of people have to take a little something to help with the nervousness with flying, so don't hesitate to ask if you think you need something!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilacs chosen said:


> Were getting excited Got our breakdown and our seat information and her button ect... worried though they have our seats toward the back of the cab guess I will just get a pill off the doctor to help me relax since I am claustrophobic and afraid of heights. I think I am more nervous about getting to the airport and around it and on the planr more then I am about flying.



Sorry you are feeling so anxious .. I know it's easy for me to say "relax, flying is no big deal" .. but until you've done it .. it's hard to know. You're all going to be fine though !


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Delaney21 said:


> Our prayers will continue for her!  I hope the infection will clear quickly so she can go home!
> 
> 
> 
> Very exciting! We have our wish grantors coming this weekend and I'm so excited! I'm 99.9% sure he's going to pick Disney, but who knows if he'll pick something else at the last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for an itiniary!! Is this your first time on a flight?  A lot of people have to take a little something to help with the nervousness with flying, so don't hesitate to ask if you think you need something!



Yes this is my 1st time on a flight. The closer it gets the more nervous I become.


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Moodyzblu said:


> Sorry you are feeling so anxious .. I know it's easy for me to say "relax, flying is no big deal" .. but until you've done it .. it's hard to know. You're all going to be fine though !



Thanks


----------



## sgarrity

We leave in a little more than a week and this trip is really beginning to be all I am thinking about.  My question for those who have gone before is how do you handle showing your special button to the CM's?  I am just feeling uncomfortable thinking that I will need to walk around always looking for someone and pointing out this button.  I also have heard that people have gotten really upset when a wish family "cuts" ahead.  I do think it appropriate to use privileges that a wish trip is granting DeAnna and really our entire family, but at the same time, I feel guilty.  I hope to do somewhat discreet to not offend those around us.   Can someone give me a picture of how this really works?


----------



## Moodyzblu

sgarrity said:


> We leave in a little more than a week and this trip is really beginning to be all I am thinking about.  My question for those who have gone before is how do you handle showing your special button to the CM's?  I am just feeling uncomfortable thinking that I will need to walk around always looking for someone and pointing out this button.  I also have heard that people have gotten really upset when a wish family "cuts" ahead.  I do think it appropriate to use privileges that a wish trip is granting DeAnna and really our entire family, but at the same time, I feel guilty.  I hope to do somewhat discreet to not offend those around us.   Can someone give me a picture of how this really works?



I believe you just go up to the person working the Fast Pass line. The Fast Pass lines are usually separate from the regular lines so the people in that line won't even see you. 
Do NOT feel guilty .. you're right about using the privileges .. this is a special trip for you and your family and if anyone got upset about it .. then shame on them. They don't know your situation and what your family has been through. 
Don't stress ! Your going to have such a great time.


----------



## Azheartmom

I'm still trying to process the information, and I'm super emotional. 

Looks like Grace's surgery will happen sooner than expected. She is NOT a candidate for the melody valve (cath procedure), and needs a conduit replacement (synthetic pulmonary artery) and heart reconstruction. The plan to rebuild her left branch pulmonary artery, and possibly cut away some of the excess muscle on the right side of her heart. Surgery will happen sometime between March and May, we'll get specific dates this coming week. 

Our MAW trip will occur sometime in Jan/Feb/early March. I'm excited for the amazing memory to be made, but can't beleve I have so little time to get it all together! We plan on extending our trip. Luckily we have a timeshare, so we'll stay there for the extended portion. 

DD adores Rapunzel is there a character dining option with her? What about the boutique? Any Tangled must do's?


----------



## Delaney21

My poor Mitchell's wish process is surely not the norm.  First they misplaced his paperwork resulting in weeks of delay, which I know happens so no big deal, then we got the call that the wish grantors were finally coming out...only to now have them cancel on us TWICE!  I'm at the point now where I don't even want to tell Mitchell when they rescheduled for, just in case they cancel again!  

He was so excited to be making his official wish today and he didn't get to. I know they are volunteers and I appreciate what they do, but I felt horrible telling him they canceled again. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed so he'll finally get to make his wish later this week!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Delaney21 said:


> My poor Mitchell's wish process is surely not the norm.  First they misplaced his paperwork resulting in weeks of delay, which I know happens so no big deal, then we got the call that the wish grantors were finally coming out...only to now have them cancel on us TWICE!  I'm at the point now where I don't even want to tell Mitchell when they rescheduled for, just in case they cancel again!
> 
> He was so excited to be making his official wish today and he didn't get to. I know they are volunteers and I appreciate what they do, but I felt horrible telling him they canceled again. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed so he'll finally get to make his wish later this week!



Oh no .. thats not good ! Poor Mitchell. I know if I had to tell Jayden that they cancelled .. he would have been very disappointed. 
I hope they can finally make it so Mitchell can make his official Wish !


----------



## Owensheart

Azheartmom said:


> I'm still trying to process the information, and I'm super emotional.
> 
> Looks like Grace's surgery will happen sooner than expected. She is NOT a candidate for the melody valve (cath procedure), and needs a conduit replacement (synthetic pulmonary artery) and heart reconstruction. The plan to rebuild her left branch pulmonary artery, and possibly cut away some of the excess muscle on the right side of her heart. Surgery will happen sometime between March and May, we'll get specific dates this coming week.
> 
> Our MAW trip will occur sometime in Jan/Feb/early March. I'm excited for the amazing memory to be made, but can't beleve I have so little time to get it all together! We plan on extending our trip. Luckily we have a timeshare, so we'll stay there for the extended portion.
> 
> DD adores Rapunzel is there a character dining option with her? What about the boutique? Any Tangled must do's?



Rapunzel isn't at any character dining    You can find her in the back of the castle at Magic Kingdom.  The coolest thing is the GAC that you get at GKTW.. you just show the card to any cast member and they take your kiddos right up... no waiting!!  There are a few Princess meals I'll let you know about when you get dates so you can make ressies.



sgarrity said:


> We leave in a little more than a week and this trip is really beginning to be all I am thinking about.  My question for those who have gone before is how do you handle showing your special button to the CM's?  I am just feeling uncomfortable thinking that I will need to walk around always looking for someone and pointing out this button.  I also have heard that people have gotten really upset when a wish family "cuts" ahead.  I do think it appropriate to use privileges that a wish trip is granting DeAnna and really our entire family, but at the same time, I feel guilty.  I hope to do somewhat discreet to not offend those around us.   Can someone give me a picture of how this really works?



SO.. I was worried about this too.  At GKTW they give you a lanyard with a little clear pouch at the bottom.  It has your GAC for GKTW for Universal and Disney.  I wear it at all times with our tickets inside and when we go to a ride I just show it to the cast member and they always guide us to the Fastpass line.  We also have Owen's stroller tagged as a wheelchair so we sometimes have a different route to take.  

I was worried about the extended portion of our trip, but I just took the GKTW GAC to Guest Services at Epcot this morning and the Guest Relations manager changed the date, signed it and put her extension number down if anyone gave us problems.    They have all been so accomodating and amazing!!  

We haven't waited more than 2 minutes for any ride and the characters are immediate meet/greets.  I always make sure to thank those in line that let us go ahead of them.  Also.. I put my photopass card in the clear pouch of my lanyard so I can just have them scan it at each stop since you get the free photopass CD at the end of your trip.  We have had over 200 pictures so far and we still have two days to go! Use it a ton!  

We had the best time at Universal's Island of Adventure park and spent two days there.. you will love it!!  They treated us like royalty and went way beyond!!

One week!!


----------



## Owensheart

Delaney21 said:


> My poor Mitchell's wish process is surely not the norm.  First they misplaced his paperwork resulting in weeks of delay, which I know happens so no big deal, then we got the call that the wish grantors were finally coming out...only to now have them cancel on us TWICE!  I'm at the point now where I don't even want to tell Mitchell when they rescheduled for, just in case they cancel again!
> 
> He was so excited to be making his official wish today and he didn't get to. I know they are volunteers and I appreciate what they do, but I felt horrible telling him they canceled again. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed so he'll finally get to make his wish later this week!



Owen's were cancelled a few times as well due to the wish granters getting sick or work obligations.  I didn't tell Owen after the first cancellation and made it a "surprise".


----------



## angcmom

sgarrity said:


> We leave in a little more than a week and this trip is really beginning to be all I am thinking about.  My question for those who have gone before is how do you handle showing your special button to the CM's?  I am just feeling uncomfortable thinking that I will need to walk around always looking for someone and pointing out this button.  I also have heard that people have gotten really upset when a wish family "cuts" ahead.  I do think it appropriate to use privileges that a wish trip is granting DeAnna and really our entire family, but at the same time, I feel guilty.  I hope to do somewhat discreet to not offend those around us.   Can someone give me a picture of how this really works?



It took us a day or so to get used to showing the "magic button" as we called it.  Our trip was last month and this is how it worked for us.

Abigail was given a pink button at GKTW with her first name, city, state and the dates we were staying at GKTW.  We also received a Guest Assistance Card (GAC) from WDW and Universal.  Those cards were in a lanyard that you receive at the orientation at GKTW.  The cards were dated and also had the number of people in our party....the WDW GAC had a green light stamped on it and said something to the effect of "expedite the guest's visit".  I had never had any experience with a GAC before so I don't know what is normal.

Our first day at Magic Kingdom we did not do too many characters, but rode alot of rides.  We would go up to the CM at the fast pass line and I would have Abigail in front and I would stand behind her with the lanyard on.  Sometimes they would look at the card or button but the majority of time they did not.  They just asked me how many people were in our party and allowed us right on through.  For the rides that did not have a fast pass and did not have a CM at the very beginning of the line, I had to search a little bit and ask them what we needed to do.  On Dumbo, we went through the handicap entrance.  For the Alladin ride, we lined up at the exit.  Most everything else we did had a fastpass line or a CM at the entrance and they would immediately show us where to go.

Never once did I feel like there were any guests that questioned our access to the rides and never did I feel like it was a burden to the CMs to ask questions.  Everyone was very willing to help expedite our visit.

Our second day at Magic Kingdom, we were on a mission to meet all of the princesses (that was her wish....to meet the princesses and swim with a dolphin).  That day at MK was by far our most magical day.....one that I know I will never forget.  Our first stop was to the town hall where there are 3 princesses.  The CM immediately saw her button and personally escorted us to the princesses.  I can't remember the path we took, but it was never a "I'm walking ahead of everyone who has stood in line for an hour" type path.  It was all very discreet.  In the town hall, the line is such a way that you can't even see the princesses until it is your turn in the room, so no one would have seen us cutting in.

After she met (and spent some great quality time with) Belle, Aurora and Cinderella, we came out and Mary Poppins was outside.  I could tell that the CM had cut the line off and was turning people away as we were walking by.  We stopped just to ask a question and she asked if we wanted to meet Mary.  Of course we did and again, Abigail was treated as if she were the only little girl in the park.

After we met Mary Poppins, there was a CM standing nearby and I asked her if she knew where we could meet all the princesses and she took my map of the park and drew out where every one would be that day.  She also drew a map of how we should go and which one we should see first.  It was such a simple thing but a great gift so we would not spend our time wandering.

At most of the character locations that were outside, we just went up to the exit and the CM would always notice us.  Never did we have to walk through the line and blatantly cut in front of the other guests.

Part of the "once in a lifetime" opportunity of the trip is the "magic buton".  Money can't buy what that button allowed us to do for that week.  Before we went I was a little hesitant as well, but I am so glad that we took advantage of what it was meant for.

We were able to experience Disney in a way that most people do not know exists.  (I know I've mainly focused on Disney, but Universal Studios was just as great...as well as Sea World.)

Maybe it was because the parks weren't very crowded while we were there and people weren't standing in insane lines (except for Toy Story Mania which is ALWAYS crowded....we rode it 3 times), but I only heard a CM explaining to someone one time that we were with Make-a-Wish.  It wasn't because the guest was upset, but just curious.

The one thing I kept in the back of my mind and explained to one of my son's when he said he felt a little guilty about going to the front of the line was that I'd gladly stand in line if it meant I had not had to wait in the hospital waiting room the nine times Abigail had surgery in the past 3 years.  He understood and I don't think he felt guilty anymore.

I would encourage you to take full advantage of all of the perks of the button.  It will make your trip more special and you will be able to do so many more things by not having to stand in the normal line.  By the end of the trip, we were joking that we felt like the fast pass line was too slow and we wanted to skip it as well.


----------



## sgarrity

angcmom said:


> It took us a day or so to get used to showing the "magic button" as we called it.  Our trip was last month and this is how it worked for us.
> 
> Abigail was given a pink button at GKTW with her first name, city, state and the dates we were staying at GKTW.  We also received a Guest Assistance Card (GAC) from WDW and Universal.  Those cards were in a lanyard that you receive at the orientation at GKTW.  The cards were dated and also had the number of people in our party....the WDW GAC had a green light stamped on it and said something to the effect of "expedite the guest's visit".  I had never had any experience with a GAC before so I don't know what is normal.
> 
> Our first day at Magic Kingdom we did not do too many characters, but rode alot of rides.  We would go up to the CM at the fast pass line and I would have Abigail in front and I would stand behind her with the lanyard on.  Sometimes they would look at the card or button but the majority of time they did not.  They just asked me how many people were in our party and allowed us right on through.  For the rides that did not have a fast pass and did not have a CM at the very beginning of the line, I had to search a little bit and ask them what we needed to do.  On Dumbo, we went through the handicap entrance.  For the Alladin ride, we lined up at the exit.  Most everything else we did had a fastpass line or a CM at the entrance and they would immediately show us where to go.
> 
> Never once did I feel like there were any guests that questioned our access to the rides and never did I feel like it was a burden to the CMs to ask questions.  Everyone was very willing to help expedite our visit.
> 
> Our second day at Magic Kingdom, we were on a mission to meet all of the princesses (that was her wish....to meet the princesses and swim with a dolphin).  That day at MK was by far our most magical day.....one that I know I will never forget.  Our first stop was to the town hall where there are 3 princesses.  The CM immediately saw her button and personally escorted us to the princesses.  I can't remember the path we took, but it was never a "I'm walking ahead of everyone who has stood in line for an hour" type path.  It was all very discreet.  In the town hall, the line is such a way that you can't even see the princesses until it is your turn in the room, so no one would have seen us cutting in.
> 
> After she met (and spent some great quality time with) Belle, Aurora and Cinderella, we came out and Mary Poppins was outside.  I could tell that the CM had cut the line off and was turning people away as we were walking by.  We stopped just to ask a question and she asked if we wanted to meet Mary.  Of course we did and again, Abigail was treated as if she were the only little girl in the park.
> 
> After we met Mary Poppins, there was a CM standing nearby and I asked her if she knew where we could meet all the princesses and she took my map of the park and drew out where every one would be that day.  She also drew a map of how we should go and which one we should see first.  It was such a simple thing but a great gift so we would not spend our time wandering.
> 
> At most of the character locations that were outside, we just went up to the exit and the CM would always notice us.  Never did we have to walk through the line and blatantly cut in front of the other guests.
> 
> Part of the "once in a lifetime" opportunity of the trip is the "magic buton".  Money can't buy what that button allowed us to do for that week.  Before we went I was a little hesitant as well, but I am so glad that we took advantage of what it was meant for.
> 
> We were able to experience Disney in a way that most people do not know exists.  (I know I've mainly focused on Disney, but Universal Studios was just as great...as well as Sea World.)
> 
> Maybe it was because the parks weren't very crowded while we were there and people weren't standing in insane lines (except for Toy Story Mania which is ALWAYS crowded....we rode it 3 times), but I only heard a CM explaining to someone one time that we were with Make-a-Wish.  It wasn't because the guest was upset, but just curious.
> 
> The one thing I kept in the back of my mind and explained to one of my son's when he said he felt a little guilty about going to the front of the line was that I'd gladly stand in line if it meant I had not had to wait in the hospital waiting room the nine times Abigail had surgery in the past 3 years.  He understood and I don't think he felt guilty anymore.
> 
> I would encourage you to take full advantage of all of the perks of the button.  It will make your trip more special and you will be able to do so many more things by not having to stand in the normal line.  By the end of the trip, we were joking that we felt like the fast pass line was too slow and we wanted to skip it as well.



Wow Thanks so much.  This gives me a great picture of what to expect and at the end I cried thinking how right you are that I would wait in a million lines to have and keep DeAnna healthy.

Savanna


----------



## wishin' on a star

angcmom said:


> It took us a day or so to get used to showing the "magic button" as we called it.  Our trip was last month and this is how it worked for us.
> 
> Abigail was given a pink button at GKTW with her first name, city, state and the dates we were staying at GKTW.  We also received a Guest Assistance Card (GAC) from WDW and Universal.  Those cards were in a lanyard that you receive at the orientation at GKTW.  The cards were dated and also had the number of people in our party....the WDW GAC had a green light stamped on it and said something to the effect of "expedite the guest's visit".  I had never had any experience with a GAC before so I don't know what is normal.
> 
> Our first day at Magic Kingdom we did not do too many characters, but rode alot of rides.  We would go up to the CM at the fast pass line and I would have Abigail in front and I would stand behind her with the lanyard on.  Sometimes they would look at the card or button but the majority of time they did not.  They just asked me how many people were in our party and allowed us right on through.  For the rides that did not have a fast pass and did not have a CM at the very beginning of the line, I had to search a little bit and ask them what we needed to do.  On Dumbo, we went through the handicap entrance.  For the Alladin ride, we lined up at the exit.  Most everything else we did had a fastpass line or a CM at the entrance and they would immediately show us where to go.
> 
> Never once did I feel like there were any guests that questioned our access to the rides and never did I feel like it was a burden to the CMs to ask questions.  Everyone was very willing to help expedite our visit.
> 
> Our second day at Magic Kingdom, we were on a mission to meet all of the princesses (that was her wish....to meet the princesses and swim with a dolphin).  That day at MK was by far our most magical day.....one that I know I will never forget.  Our first stop was to the town hall where there are 3 princesses.  The CM immediately saw her button and personally escorted us to the princesses.  I can't remember the path we took, but it was never a "I'm walking ahead of everyone who has stood in line for an hour" type path.  It was all very discreet.  In the town hall, the line is such a way that you can't even see the princesses until it is your turn in the room, so no one would have seen us cutting in.
> 
> After she met (and spent some great quality time with) Belle, Aurora and Cinderella, we came out and Mary Poppins was outside.  I could tell that the CM had cut the line off and was turning people away as we were walking by.  We stopped just to ask a question and she asked if we wanted to meet Mary.  Of course we did and again, Abigail was treated as if she were the only little girl in the park.
> 
> After we met Mary Poppins, there was a CM standing nearby and I asked her if she knew where we could meet all the princesses and she took my map of the park and drew out where every one would be that day.  She also drew a map of how we should go and which one we should see first.  It was such a simple thing but a great gift so we would not spend our time wandering.
> 
> At most of the character locations that were outside, we just went up to the exit and the CM would always notice us.  Never did we have to walk through the line and blatantly cut in front of the other guests.
> 
> Part of the "once in a lifetime" opportunity of the trip is the "magic buton".  Money can't buy what that button allowed us to do for that week.  Before we went I was a little hesitant as well, but I am so glad that we took advantage of what it was meant for.
> 
> We were able to experience Disney in a way that most people do not know exists.  (I know I've mainly focused on Disney, but Universal Studios was just as great...as well as Sea World.)
> 
> Maybe it was because the parks weren't very crowded while we were there and people weren't standing in insane lines (except for Toy Story Mania which is ALWAYS crowded....we rode it 3 times), but I only heard a CM explaining to someone one time that we were with Make-a-Wish.  It wasn't because the guest was upset, but just curious.
> 
> The one thing I kept in the back of my mind and explained to one of my son's when he said he felt a little guilty about going to the front of the line was that I'd gladly stand in line if it meant I had not had to wait in the hospital waiting room the nine times Abigail had surgery in the past 3 years.  He understood and I don't think he felt guilty anymore.
> 
> I would encourage you to take full advantage of all of the perks of the button.  It will make your trip more special and you will be able to do so many more things by not having to stand in the normal line.  By the end of the trip, we were joking that we felt like the fast pass line was too slow and we wanted to skip it as well.



Terri says it all perfectly.  This was EXACTLY what our experience was like in May 2010.  Wish kids are entitled to show the GKTW button and GAC and receive every bit of magic that comes with it.  Funny thing is, I think at the GKTW orientation, they say that the benefits of the button don't include character visits, but we actually found that to be one of the BEST things about the button, and where the CM's were in fact the most accomodating.  I usually wore the GKTW lanyard with the button...Catherine often wore the GKTW button, or sometimes we would just pin it to the lanyard when she didn't want to wear it anymore.  We also wore Make-a-wish buttons to help make sure we were noticed (not just by CM's, but it seemed to make it clear to others waiting in lines why we were getting a few extra special minutes with a character).


----------



## lorasmom

Wow, THANKS angcmom, for the detailed info! I was super curious about how it worked!


----------



## Moodyzblu

I hope this isn't a silly question, but I was wondering if there are any special parade route spots that you can get with the GAC card or the GKTW card ? 
Jayden has a tough time staying in one place for a long period and so we usually either skip the parade or will watch if we just happen to come across one already in progress. It would help if we could find a spot corded off that we could get to just before the parade starts rather than have to sit on a curb for an hour. He really enjoys the parades once they have started its the waiting that makes him very anxious.


----------



## sgarrity

Moodyzblu said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but I was wondering if there are any special parade route spots that you can get with the GAC card or the GKTW card ?
> Jayden has a tough time staying in one place for a long period and so we usually either skip the parade or will watch if we just happen to come across one already in progress. It would help if we could find a spot corded off that we could get to just before the parade starts rather than have to sit on a curb for an hour. He really enjoys the parades once they have started its the waiting that makes him very anxious.




I would really like to know this as well.


----------



## wbh1964

We've got mail!...so come on over to Lindsay's PTR to view her smiles.
Thank you to everyone!!!


----------



## lorasmom

Moodyzblu said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but I was wondering if there are any special parade route spots that you can get with the GAC card or the GKTW card ?
> Jayden has a tough time staying in one place for a long period and so we usually either skip the parade or will watch if we just happen to come across one already in progress. It would help if we could find a spot corded off that we could get to just before the parade starts rather than have to sit on a curb for an hour. He really enjoys the parades once they have started its the waiting that makes him very anxious.



GREAT question...


----------



## Cheshire Figment

The reserved parade viewing is designed for people in wheelchairs or ECVs.  The chairs are right at the curb or the rope.  There is limited space behind the chairs for people who are with people in chairs to stand.

Whether a family with a GAC, even from GKTW, would be allowed in the reserved areas is problematical.  The child definitely would *not* be allowed to have a seat/space at the very front; if allowed in would have to stand behind the people in wheelchairs.


----------



## angcmom

Moodyzblu said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but I was wondering if there are any special parade route spots that you can get with the GAC card or the GKTW card ?
> Jayden has a tough time staying in one place for a long period and so we usually either skip the parade or will watch if we just happen to come across one already in progress. It would help if we could find a spot corded off that we could get to just before the parade starts rather than have to sit on a curb for an hour. He really enjoys the parades once they have started its the waiting that makes him very anxious.



Our first day in MK, we were walking into the town hall (or whatever they call the place that you get the birthday buttons....maybe guest services) and a CM stopped us going up the steps.  It wasn't a rope drop...we got there a little later than that...but it was still early.  He asked if we were planning on watching the parade later that day and I said "probably".  He then asked if we'd like fast passes for special reserved seating in front of the castle and of course I said yes.

The fast passes looked just like a ride FP...it gave a return time and the name of the parade.  He said it was something they were trying out and may be offering them in the future.  I don't have a clue how to find out if/when they are going to do that and where the machine would be located.

We got back at the time on the ticket and were directed where to go stand.  It was a roped off section and we were the third or fourth family to arrive.  There was still plenty of room to sit at the edge of the rope.

I don't think it had as much to do with us being a wish family and having the GKTW button and GAC as it did with being in the right place at the right time.  I did not notice any other wish families in the section while we were there.  I'd say there were probably close to 50-60 people....maybe 4 deep if it was completely full.

Not sure if this helps you now but it would definitely be a great thing once they put the option for the fast pass in place....especially if you are a parade lover.  We loved being up close to all of the action and had never been that close before.  I'd have to look on the map to give you the exact location of where we were standing....from my memory though, if you are facing the castle, we were to the left on the "circle".  The parade turned right immediately after it passed where we were standing.


----------



## Moodyzblu

angcmom said:


> Our first day in MK, we were walking into the town hall (or whatever they call the place that you get the birthday buttons....maybe guest services) and a CM stopped us going up the steps.  It wasn't a rope drop...we got there a little later than that...but it was still early.  He asked if we were planning on watching the parade later that day and I said "probably".  He then asked if we'd like fast passes for special reserved seating in front of the castle and of course I said yes.
> 
> The fast passes looked just like a ride FP...it gave a return time and the name of the parade.  He said it was something they were trying out and may be offering them in the future.  I don't have a clue how to find out if/when they are going to do that and where the machine would be located.
> 
> We got back at the time on the ticket and were directed where to go stand.  It was a roped off section and we were the third or fourth family to arrive.  There was still plenty of room to sit at the edge of the rope.
> 
> I don't think it had as much to do with us being a wish family and having the GKTW button and GAC as it did with being in the right place at the right time.  I did not notice any other wish families in the section while we were there.  I'd say there were probably close to 50-60 people....maybe 4 deep if it was completely full.
> 
> Not sure if this helps you now but it would definitely be a great thing once they put the option for the fast pass in place....especially if you are a parade lover.  We loved being up close to all of the action and had never been that close before.  I'd have to look on the map to give you the exact location of where we were standing....from my memory though, if you are facing the castle, we were to the left on the "circle".  The parade turned right immediately after it passed where we were standing.



This sounds like it would work for us ! 
We'll have a stroller since Jayden can't walk that much without getting too tuckered out and I was told that the stroller can be used as a "wheelchair". So I'm thinking we can get into the handicapped sections with the GAC card.


----------



## sgarrity

Does anyone know of a place close to Disney where you can buy lanyards and pins?


----------



## cajunfan

You can get Disney lanyards at most Party City's....


----------



## Delaney21

Mitchell made his wish official last night...

We tried not to talk about the wish process too much because we didn't want anything we said to influence what he would wish for.  It backfired a little on us...his wish was to go on a Disney Cruise, but there is no way we or MAW could make that safe for him so he had to pick a new wish.   He was a little bummed, but then he came up with his new wish and that turned things around.  His new wish is to go to Disney World and meet Flynn Rider. They said it will be a couple of months before we know whether his wish is approved or not.  Is Flynn Rider at Disney now? 

Now I can start a PTR and start planning to make this the best trip ever for Mitchell!  Yay!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Delaney21 said:


> Mitchell made his wish official last night...
> 
> We tried not to talk about the wish process too much because we didn't want anything we said to influence what he would wish for.  It backfired a little on us...his wish was to go on a Disney Cruise, but there is no way we or MAW could make that safe for him so he had to pick a new wish.   He was a little bummed, but then he came up with his new wish and that turned things around.  His new wish is to go to Disney World and meet Flynn Rider. They said it will be a couple of months before we know whether his wish is approved or not.  Is Flynn Rider at Disney now?
> 
> Now I can start a PTR and start planning to make this the best trip ever for Mitchell!  Yay!!



Yay !! Glad he finally got to make his wish. 
A Disney Cruise would have been awesome I'm sure ... but you just can't beat a WDW vacation.  
Hope it all goes smoothly for you and you hear back soon.


----------



## lorasmom

Delaney21 said:


> Mitchell made his wish official last night...
> 
> We tried not to talk about the wish process too much because we didn't want anything we said to influence what he would wish for.  It backfired a little on us...his wish was to go on a Disney Cruise, but there is no way we or MAW could make that safe for him so he had to pick a new wish.   He was a little bummed, but then he came up with his new wish and that turned things around.  His new wish is to go to Disney World and meet Flynn Rider. They said it will be a couple of months before we know whether his wish is approved or not.  Is Flynn Rider at Disney now?
> 
> Now I can start a PTR and start planning to make this the best trip ever for Mitchell!  Yay!!



Bummer about the cruise, but WDW is great too!! 

I've seen pictures of Flynn with Rapunzel, so I believe he IS there


----------



## Delaney21

Moodyzblu said:


> Yay !! Glad he finally got to make his wish.
> A Disney Cruise would have been awesome I'm sure ... but you just can't beat a WDW vacation.
> Hope it all goes smoothly for you and you hear back soon.



I think he'll be super happy with the new wish and I'm sure he's already forgotten about the cruise!



lorasmom said:


> Bummer about the cruise, but WDW is great too!!
> 
> I've seen pictures of Flynn with Rapunzel, so I believe he IS there



Yay!  I was hoping Flynn would be there!  I'll have to look it up to see where he usually hangs out.


----------



## sgarrity

The Garrity's received a couple of packages, come take a look.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43469286#post43469286


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Flynn Ryder is currently *not *involved with the meet & greets.  However, he does still exist and there is always the possibility that arrangements can be made to meet him.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Cheshire Figment said:


> Flynn Ryder is currently *not *involved with the meet & greets.  However, he does still exist and there is always the possibility that arrangements can be made to meet him.


 
Oh thats shameful.  I know matthew would of loved to see Flynn Ryder.  He watches the movie more that his own sister does.


----------



## threelittlebakers

sgarrity said:


> The Garrity's received a couple of packages, come take a look.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43469286#post43469286



The outfits look really cute.  I seen a lot of nice craftman ship from the Big Give.  I think its very touching how people go out of their way to make the family feel loved.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Update on Kylee....

she is home!  still has IV antibiotics for a few more days, but they are home!!!

thanks for all the prayers!!


----------



## lorasmom

mommy2mrb said:


> Update on Kylee....
> 
> she is home!  still has IV antibiotics for a few more days, but they are home!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers!!



Excellent news, thank you for updating!!


----------



## Sean's momma

So I have a question. GKTW issues your GAC for Disneyworld right? Do they also offer the stroller as a wheelchair card as well or do you still need to stop in and get one when you enter the parks?


----------



## newdrama12

Sean's momma said:


> So I have a question. GKTW issues your GAC for Disneyworld right? Do they also offer the stroller as a wheelchair card as well or do you still need to stop in and get one when you enter the parks?



GKTW does issue you the GAC. the stroller as a wheelchair tag you will have to stop in and get one when you enter the park.


----------



## kimmg

So happy to read about Kylee! 

We got a stroller as a wheelchair sticker the first day and they put all the dates on it and so we just had to stop the first day. No problems. 

They've been wonderful to us with the GAC as well. I was SO uncomfortable using it at first but the castmembers are great about it. In fact, we had an amazing experience at HS where they got a giant group of them together for us! I'll save all the details for the trip report but it was so special.

We're almost done with our trip, I posted about it last night but the last few days have been unfortunately eventful. I slipped and fell getting out of the tub and broke my foot and ankle. I have to see an ortho Dr in the morning to see if it needs surgery and to get the okay to go home Friday. So angry that this will be the end note on our trip. I'm glad we at least had so many great memories before I was laid up in bed.


----------



## Delaney21

Cheshire Figment said:


> Flynn Ryder is currently *not *involved with the meet & greets.  However, he does still exist and there is always the possibility that arrangements can be made to meet him.



Thanks for the info!  I hope he'll be able to meet him...this is the first character he has ever, for lack of a better word right now, 'clung to'. Flynn Rider is the coolest thing ever, in his mind.  



threelittlebakers said:


> The outfits look really cute.  I seen a lot of nice craftman ship from the Big Give.  I think its very touching how people go out of their way to make the family feel loved.



I agree! What a wonderful group!  I am definitely interested in getting involved once our wish process is over.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Update on Kylee....
> 
> she is home!  still has IV antibiotics for a few more days, but they are home!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers!!



Thanks for the updates!  I'm so happy to hear she is finally home!  I will continue my prayers that things continue to go well for her!


----------



## sgarrity

Received another Big Give today from Jean with Lanyards and blankets for all.  

Also received a packet from MAW with itinerary, plane information, and buttons and a T-shirt for DeAnna.

Feeling real now.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Just wanted to let everyone know that MAW called tonight and it's official .. we are going to Disney !! (and of course Universal Studios !!)
It's all moving so very fast .. but we are SO excited. 
Jayden can't  wait to see Harry Potter World and I can't wait to see his dream come true !! 

My two sweeties .. 






[/IMG]


----------



## sgarrity

Suggestions Please!!

Itinerary - Let me know what you think
20th - Arrive at 2pm spend afternoon/evening at GKTW
21st - Lilo/Stich B-fast then to Animal Kingdom and then park hop to MK
22nd -I think is is the Christmas Party at GKTW so we are thinking about either IOA or HS
23rd -HS then hop to MK
24th - MK all day
25th - This day is to be cold-ish (60 degrees is the high) so we are thinking we should do a park with lots of indoor shows.  Would that be US?
26th - Check out and then go to Sea World and then check into our house for our extended stay.

We had thought about saving some of our tickets for the 2nd week but I was unable to get a clear idea if the parks are willing to do this and starting the 26th the crowds will be awful.  

During our 2nd week we are going to take the kids to the beach, swim in our pool from the house, shop (giving the older two kids $$ for Christmas).


----------



## Moodyzblu

I notice you have 2 days (possibly) at HS but none at Epcot .. I would think about doing at least The Sea's and The Land at Epcot .. SO much to see and do there. Plus it mostly indoors. 
I plan on doing AK and HS in one day (very easy to do since neither has a ton of attractions). 
We'll end up doing a whole day at Epcot and a whole day at MK that takes up our 3 day passes and then 2 days US and 1 day Sea World and DTD. 

Looks like a good plan you have all around though .. you're all going to have such an amazing time !


----------



## angcmom

sgarrity said:


> Suggestions Please!!
> 
> Itinerary - Let me know what you think
> 20th - Arrive at 2pm spend afternoon/evening at GKTW
> 21st - Lilo/Stich B-fast then to Animal Kingdom and then park hop to MK
> 22nd -I think is is the Christmas Party at GKTW so we are thinking about either IOA or HS
> 23rd -HS then hop to MK
> 24th - MK all day
> 25th - This day is to be cold-ish (60 degrees is the high) so we are thinking we should do a park with lots of indoor shows.  Would that be US?
> 26th - Check out and then go to Sea World and then check into our house for our extended stay.
> 
> We had thought about saving some of our tickets for the 2nd week but I was unable to get a clear idea if the parks are willing to do this and starting the 26th the crowds will be awful.
> 
> During our 2nd week we are going to take the kids to the beach, swim in our pool from the house, shop (giving the older two kids $$ for Christmas).



I think it sounds like a great plan!  The only tickets we used after we checked out of GKTW were Sea World.  We were still given free parking and all of the free food to feed the different animals.  Abigail was wearing her button from GKTW (no GAC for Sea World) and it was recognized by all of the employees.  We loved our day at SW!!  (It wasn't crowded the day we were there...maybe 5 minute waits for the rides.  Having the button did not allow us to skip any lines at SW.)

We  went back to GKTW twice after we had checked out.  As previous guests, you are allowed to visit anytime.  Just check in at the House of Hearts when you arrive.  We ate dinner there one night, went to the pool party and swam (they give you one free meal when you come back and visit).  

We also went back on the day we checked out of our condo to get some last minute souvenirs, take pictures and look for Abigail's star.  We had lunch at Katie's Kitchen as our farewell meal.  (We paid $5 a piece at the House of Hearts for a meal voucher.)

Universal Studios did seem to have more indoor rides than any of the parks.  There is still alot of walking involved just like every park so I'd still plan on dressing in layers.  (My kids tend to get warmed up by all of the walking, so 60 may not feel too cold.)

Not sure how much you have read about Universal and how it is set up, but it takes quite a bit of time to get from the parking deck to the parks.  Not that big of a deal if you add that time into your schedule.

One other thing...the Village Guide that you receive at orientation has GREAT directions to everything....going and coming.  The travel times that they list are pretty accurate.  I made sure I had it with me everytime we got in the van.  You can look at it in advance online if you want to...lots of useful information in it to help in your planning.

So excited for you and your family!


----------



## sgarrity

Thanks for the tips guys.  As we are just days away, I appreciate those that have gone before to help with our time.


----------



## Owensheart

Our Trip Report is started...

HERE!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Owensheart said:


> Our Trip Report is started...
> 
> HERE!!



Going over to check it out now !!


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> Suggestions Please!!
> 
> Itinerary - Let me know what you think
> 20th - Arrive at 2pm spend afternoon/evening at GKTW
> 21st - Lilo/Stich B-fast then to Animal Kingdom and then park hop to MK
> 22nd -I think is is the Christmas Party at GKTW so we are thinking about either IOA or HS
> 23rd -HS then hop to MK
> 24th - MK all day
> 25th - This day is to be cold-ish (60 degrees is the high) so we are thinking we should do a park with lots of indoor shows.  Would that be US?
> 26th - Check out and then go to Sea World and then check into our house for our extended stay.
> 
> We had thought about saving some of our tickets for the 2nd week but I was unable to get a clear idea if the parks are willing to do this and starting the 26th the crowds will be awful.
> 
> During our 2nd week we are going to take the kids to the beach, swim in our pool from the house, shop (giving the older two kids $$ for Christmas).



Don't overdue it on your first week.  Take time to enjoy dinner at thre Gingerbread house, Go to the nightly activities, ect.  Your park tickets are good for 14 days... so you can stretch your time out.  You can extend your GAC at the parks.


----------



## sgarrity

Owensheart said:


> Don't overdue it on your first week.  Take time to enjoy dinner at thre Gingerbread house, Go to the nightly activities, ect.  Your park tickets are good for 14 days... so you can stretch your time out.  You can extend your GAC at the parks.



I had not gotten a clear idea if the parks were willing to extend the GAC.  I would really like to stretch it out but was worried that we would be unable to do so.  I read day 1 of your tirp report, great information!


----------



## Delaney21

I started a PTR for Mitchell.  Please join us here:

Making all of Mitchell's *WISHES* come true!


----------



## sgarrity

*Only 2 days!!!!*

Really enjoying Owen's Trip report.  
Savanna


----------



## Owensheart

I just posted DAY 2 of our trip report HERE!!


----------



## wbh1964

sgarrity said:


> Suggestions Please!!
> 
> Itinerary - Let me know what you think
> 20th - Arrive at 2pm spend afternoon/evening at GKTW
> 21st - Lilo/Stich B-fast then to Animal Kingdom and then park hop to MK
> 22nd -I think is is the Christmas Party at GKTW so we are thinking about either IOA or HS
> 23rd -HS then hop to MK
> 24th - MK all day
> 25th - This day is to be cold-ish (60 degrees is the high) so we are thinking we should do a park with lots of indoor shows.  Would that be US?
> 26th - Check out and then go to Sea World and then check into our house for our extended stay.
> 
> We had thought about saving some of our tickets for the 2nd week but I was unable to get a clear idea if the parks are willing to do this and starting the 26th the crowds will be awful.
> 
> During our 2nd week we are going to take the kids to the beach, swim in our pool from the house, shop (giving the older two kids $$ for Christmas).



Just wanted to let you know...I have been tracking the weather at WDW compared to our weather her in NC (since we leave on Lindsay's wish trup in less than a week) on www.weather.com and it says that on the 25th hi=78 and lo=59...not sure where you were cking weather but the 60 that you saw could have been the low and not the high????


----------



## sgarrity

wbh1964 said:


> Just wanted to let you know...I have been tracking the weather at WDW compared to our weather her in NC (since we leave on Lindsay's wish trup in less than a week) on www.weather.com and it says that on the 25th hi=78 and lo=59...not sure where you were cking weather but the 60 that you saw could have been the low and not the high????



Wonderful, accuweather, but have not checked last couple days


----------



## lorasmom

I would second not skipping EPCOT. My kids love EPCOT, its our favorite park.


----------



## Lilacs chosen

from make a wish called. Will meet me at the airport in Pittsburgh between 8:45 and 9:00 am Friday. I am excited and nervous at the same time. My 1st time flying I have to remember to call the doctor tomorrow to get something to help me relax. I guess I will know after this trip if I like flying or not.


----------



## wbh1964

Come on over when you have time and check out Lindsay's pre-trip report.  I have updated it with lots of Mickey Mail pictures!  Thank Yous just don't seem enough to show our appreciation!!!


----------



## Owensheart

I just posted day 3 of our Trip Report HERE!!


----------



## Owensheart

Day 4 of our trip report is done.. just click TRIP REPORT in my signature below!!  I only have seven more days to go!!


----------



## SandalwoodMomof3

I just started my Trip Report - so jealous that you are already on day 4!!!

I am trying to figure out how to post the video of the Magic Kingdom Castle Light Show...anyone know?


----------



## Sean's momma

Check out my ticker! OMG I am so excited and so is Sean! Is it time to start packing yet? lol!

On the bad new side of things, I just found out I have strep throat and I am miserable. Hopefully it goes away before Christmas, things wont be the same eating soup for christmas!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Sean's momma said:


> Check out my ticker! OMG I am so excited and so is Sean! Is it time to start packing yet? lol!
> 
> On the bad new side of things, I just found out I have strep throat and I am miserable. Hopefully it goes away before Christmas, things wont be the same eating soup for christmas!



Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope you get to feeling better soon !


----------



## Momto15

Love the ticker! How do I make one? 

________________________
Blessings,
Sarah
(Mom to 15)
Princess Angelinas MAW Pre-Trip Report


----------



## Sean's momma

Momto15 said:


> Love the ticker! How do I make one? :



This is the disboard's ticker page that I used. It's also in the light blue bar way at the top of the screen and its called "Tickers". And you copy the one that says BBCode if i recall correctly. Then just paste it into your signature area by clicking on  "User CP" in that light blue bar up at the top and then on the left side it will say "edit signature"


----------



## Lilacs chosen

I am packing tonight I am so excited.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilacs chosen said:


> I am packing tonight I am so excited.



 I'm excited for you !!


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Moodyzblu said:


> I'm excited for you !!



Thanks Just made ressies for rain forest cafe as animal kingdom is the first park my daughter wants to hit.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilacs chosen said:


> Thanks Just made ressies for rain forest cafe as animal kingdom is the first park my daughter wants to hit.



We're hitting AK first too ! 

We love Rainforest Cafe .. I even have a membership for there .. we have one  not too far from where we live. My favorite dish is the pot roast.


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Moodyzblu said:


> We're hitting AK first too !
> 
> We love Rainforest Cafe .. I even have a membership for there .. we have one  not too far from where we live. My favorite dish is the pot roast.



Glad to hear that was not so sure as we do not have that restraunt here. we have ressies for 12:45. been trying to find reviwes there. Do you have a favorite dish there?


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Sorry disd not see your favorite dish is the pot roast. When will you be there?


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilacs chosen said:


> Sorry disd not see your favorite dish is the pot roast. When will you be there?



Not sure .. we are still waiting for our dates. I'm hoping this spring.


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Oh OK My daughter wants to go to the conservation station and talk to a vet she is hoping as she really wants to be a vet when she grows up.


----------



## lorasmom

Lilacs chosen said:


> I am packing tonight I am so excited.



Have fun!!! Your DD will LOVE Conservation Station


----------



## sgarrity

Just checking in, having a great time.  Arrived the 21st, HS/MK o
n the 22nd (breakfast with Lilo and Stitch, Deanna wore her Lilo dress and got to dance with Stitch).  Yesterday we went to US as we wanted a smaller park so we could enjoy Christmas at GKTW.  Today we decided we needed a recovery day so we have stayed at GKTW we got our pillows, DeAnna did her star, rode the train, drove the boats, played the games in the game room and now getting ready for swimming.

Tomorrow we are going to spend the whole day at MK, then Sea World on Christmas!


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> Just checking in, having a great time.  Arrived the 21st, HS/MK o
> n the 22nd (breakfast with Lilo and Stitch, Deanna wore her Lilo dress and got to dance with Stitch).  Yesterday we went to US as we wanted a smaller park so we could enjoy Christmas at GKTW.  Today we decided we needed a recovery day so we have stayed at GKTW we got our pillows, DeAnna did her star, rode the train, drove the boats, played the games in the game room and now getting ready for swimming.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to spend the whole day at MK, then Sea World on Christmas!



I'm glad you are having such a fantastic time!!!


----------



## Owensheart

I just posted three more days to our Trip Report.. just click 'Trip Report' below!  I should finish it before tomorrow!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

We got our dates today !! 
April 4th is the day we leave ! 


 Full details in my Pre TR link ..


----------



## Sean's momma

To all of you Merry early christmas!    I'm not sure if i will be on here until the 26th (and im sure im not the only one  ) 

Also wanted to know if anyone has an idea what happens if a disabled person gets themselves into a ride vehicle but after the ride determines that they are unable to get themselves back out. My dad is insistent that he will be able to get out of PoTC and splash mountain, but he can barely get himself out of the car most days and transfered into his power chair and thats a matter of just standing up and taking 1-3 steps depending on how close we can get his powerchair parked. I don't want to tell him that he can not ride something if he feels he can. I'm so conflicted on what to do. There is no way my mom and I could lift him out of a boat type vehicle. We could probably manage something that was more of an even transfer though. Ideas anyone? :


----------



## threelittlebakers

I would love to wish everyone here a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years.  Don't forget to lay out the cookies and milk for Santa and that magic oatmeal and sparkles mix for the raindeer.


----------



## Azheartmom

Crazy days for us! It's been a real whirlwind. Whew!

Grace is set to have surgery on Feb. 9th. We'll need to be at Stanfors for pre-op and cath beginning February 3rd. That doesn't give us much time, and I really wanted to do this trip before her next open heart surgery... So, we got dates! We will begin our wish trip January 9th, 2012!!

A mixture of sadness and excitement. Bummed I have run out of time to create cute custom Disney clothes and items, but excited, of course, to make such great memories before surgery, and to have memories on film to play during Grace's recovery. 

I'm doing research and trying to gain as much insight as possible- 2 weeks comes FAST!! We made character dining reservations at a couple of places. Any other must-do's? 

Thanks all!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Azheartmom

Moodyzblu said:


> You need a visit to the Disney Store ASAP to get some cute shirts and such .. that's what I usually do .. I like to theme the boys clothes to the park we are in .. although I'm sure I won't be getting away with THAT much longer since they are getting older .. but right now they still let me dress them the way I like. :good vibes
> 
> Good luck with your planning !! Has MAW mentioned anything special in the works ?? How many days are you going to be there ?



I'm trying to theme them- I love the personalized embroidered look (iron-ons?). Do you think that if I go on Etsy that I could get them in time? Are there any disboards people that sew for the Big Give that I should look at? I'd rather share the wealth with disboards friends! 

Trying to get everything we need (rain ponchos, swim suits, tennis shoes... I know I'm forgetting things!!) but also kep it to a dull roar- plane tix and hotels to San Francisco are painfully more than I expected, particularly this quickly. Thankful for amazing friends & family, though, many are trying to donate miles and air vouchers. 

Nothing "special" mentioned from MAW. We'll be staying at GKTW (have I mentioned how excited we are about this?!?) Jan. 9th thru 15th, and then we are extending at our timeshare through the 22nd. I've made reservations for ds Bday (he'll be 2!!) at the T Rex experience, we're also doing O'Hana for dinner, Crystal Palace for character bfast, Tusker House for character lunch, and hopefully Chef Mickey's  for another character bfast. 

DD really wants to meet Rapunzel and Ariel.I don't think there are other opportunities to have lunch or anything with them, so hopefully she'll at least see them in the parks? I've been on the fence about BBB. Is she old enough to really enjoy? She just turned 3... I thought about bringing our own princess dresses, but is that really comfortable to wear around the park?

So many questions, so little time!! Lol!

Thankfully I've got all of this to delay my panic about surgery! . Thinking I'll post this in the MAW file too? That way I can get questions answered. 

Counting down!!!


----------



## starienite

Is anyone going to be at GTKW in February? We are counting down the days!! Dev got a Flip camcorder for Christmas and he can't wait to use it there.


----------



## starienite

We got our flight info and my dad is going to able to get the same flight! Now I am in serious planning mode.


----------



## Moodyzblu

starienite said:


> We got our flight info and my dad is going to able to get the same flight! Now I am in serious planning mode.



Thats awesome news !! Plan away !


----------



## sweetmarieT

Azheartmom said:


> I'm trying to theme them- I love the personalized embroidered look (iron-ons?). Do you think that if I go on Etsy that I could get them in time? Are there any disboards people that sew for the Big Give that I should look at? I'd rather share the wealth with disboards friends!
> 
> Trying to get everything we need (rain ponchos, swim suits, tennis shoes... I know I'm forgetting things!!) but also kep it to a dull roar- plane tix and hotels to San Francisco are painfully more than I expected, particularly this quickly. Thankful for amazing friends & family, though, many are trying to donate miles and air vouchers.
> 
> Nothing "special" mentioned from MAW. We'll be staying at GKTW (have I mentioned how excited we are about this?!?) Jan. 9th thru 15th, and then we are extending at our timeshare through the 22nd. I've made reservations for ds Bday (he'll be 2!!) at the T Rex experience, we're also doing O'Hana for dinner, Crystal Palace for character bfast, Tusker House for character lunch, and hopefully Chef Mickey's  for another character bfast.
> 
> DD really wants to meet Rapunzel and Ariel.I don't think there are other opportunities to have lunch or anything with them, so hopefully she'll at least see them in the parks? I've been on the fence about BBB. Is she old enough to really enjoy? She just turned 3... I thought about bringing our own princess dresses, but is that really comfortable to wear around the park?
> 
> So many questions, so little time!! Lol!
> 
> Thankfully I've got all of this to delay my panic about surgery! . Thinking I'll post this in the MAW file too? That way I can get questions answered.
> 
> Counting down!!!



We will be just missing your family....We arrive Feb 3rd 2012 at GKTW for one week of an amazing journey.  I hope you have a life altering experiance!


----------



## sweetmarieT

We have official dates for your WISH TRIP!  THE CHILDREN'S WISH FOUNDATION has granted our daughter Cassie her wish so we are now in the planning stage of getting ready.  We will arrive Feb. 3,2012 and stay until Feb. 10th.  To say we are excited is the understatement of the century!  Does anyone know how to get cute disney clothes before we go?  I need all the advice that I can get.

Mom to three: Jessica (24) Stephen (22) and Cassie (wish child) (11)


----------



## sweetmarieT

starienite said:


> is anyone going to be at gtkw in february? We are counting down the days!! Dev got a flip camcorder for christmas and he can't wait to use it there.



we are!!!!!!!  When are you going?


----------



## starienite

We dont' get there on the 16th. Looks like we are going to miss by a week.


----------



## roach3770

I just found this site yesterday so not familiar with this and never really been on a board like this.

My daughter Mackenzie, age 8, will be meeting with wish granters next week.  Her favorite place in the world is Disney so we were not surprised when she said that was her wish.  They told us to come up with 3 potential travel weeks so we are thinking April or May. We are so excited for Mackenzie and thankful that she is getting stronger every day.  She was diagnosed with a brain tumor in September. She had the tumor removed September 27 and has been in rehab since having to learn to swallow, walk, talk, etc.  She went 45 days without talking and we are so excited that she is able to voice her own wish.  

I look forward to getting to know some of you and learning more from those that have traveled this path before us!

Shawna Roach
Mom to three amazing daughters - Tyler (18), Madison (15), Mackezie (8) and wife to amazing husband Eric


----------



## Moodyzblu

roach3770 said:


> I just found this site yesterday so not familiar with this and never really been on a board like this.
> 
> My daughter Mackenzie, age 8, will be meeting with wish granters next week.  Her favorite place in the world is Disney so we were not surprised when she said that was her wish.  They told us to come up with 3 potential travel weeks so we are thinking April or May. We are so excited for Mackenzie and thankful that she is getting stronger every day.  She was diagnosed with a brain tumor in September. She had the tumor removed September 27 and has been in rehab since having to learn to swallow, walk, talk, etc.  She went 45 days without talking and we are so excited that she is able to voice her own wish.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know some of you and learning more from those that have traveled this path before us!
> 
> Shawna Roach
> Mom to three amazing daughters - Tyler (18), Madison (15), Mackezie (8) and wife to amazing husband Eric



Hi Shawna ! 
Welcome to the Disboards ! Glad you found us. 

I'm Michelle and my wish kid is Jayden. Jayden has a congenital heart defect and wished to go to Harry Potter World in Orlando .. so they are sending us to Universal, Disney AND Sea World in April. We'll be staying at Give Kids The World and are very excited !! 
I hope to learn more about your family and Mackenzie's wish trip !


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Just saw on TV DW will be open 24hrs on Feb 29th 2012...


----------



## sweetmarieT

I have dates and everything but I honestly dont know how to make a ptr... Is it just about Cassies disease and what her wish is?


----------



## starienite

sweetmarieT said:


> I have dates and everything but I honestly dont know how to make a ptr... Is it just about Cassies disease and what her wish is?



Most MAW I have seen start with a background on the wish kid. I detailed the illness and his recovery. When I post updates on planning the trip I edit the first post to include a link to that sorta like a table of contents.


----------



## sweetmarieT

starienite said:


> Most MAW I have seen start with a background on the wish kid. I detailed the illness and his recovery. When I post updates on planning the trip I edit the first post to include a link to that sorta like a table of contents.



Thanks


----------



## Moodyzblu

sweetmarieT said:


> I have dates and everything but I honestly dont know how to make a ptr... Is it just about Cassies disease and what her wish is?



It's all pretty much about your family and maybe how the wish came about. You can certainly tell about Cassie's disease and give as much or as little detail as you feel comfortable with. I'm one of those people who don't really get into all the details of Jaydens illness because I struggle with it and have a hard time talking about it. I'm trying to make my PTR as upbeat as I can since the Wish process is such a positive experience in our lives ! 
Your PTR can be about what your plans are and the special things you hope to do and see when you are on your trip. 
I do have to say that I've read SO many well written reports on here and I give these people credit .. I'm not such a great writer so I just go with what I know and try to keep everyone updated on what's going on with us. 
Until we are closer to our dates there won't be much to report .. 

Don't be shy .. we'd love to hear about your family and upcoming trip !


----------



## sweetmarieT

Ok, thanks SO much. I dont know what I'd do without all the wish parents here!


----------



## luvmy3dds

We are planning our trip!!!! the wish team came and Emily wished for Disney!!!! Our dates are march or nov!!!!! i am hoping for March, less of a wait!!!!


----------



## luvmy3dds

well so far i did a ptr but got no replies, cannot get a pic to post , and GOT VERY OVERWHELMED!!!!!! I am soooo excited to have the opportunity to learn so much and plan with expert advice   i guess i will check back tonight and try again because I am determinded to make this the best wish trip  ever!!!!!! After all it is all about the magic, and Disney and where to find it!!! And yes my four year old is already packing, lol


----------



## starienite

luvmy3dds said:


> well so far i did a ptr but got no replies, cannot get a pic to post , and GOT VERY OVERWHELMED!!!!!! I am soooo excited to have the opportunity to learn so much and plan with expert advice   i guess i will check back tonight and try again because I am determinded to make this the best wish trip  ever!!!!!! After all it is all about the magic, and Disney and where to find it!!! And yes my four year old is already packing, lol



I found Picasa to be very easy to get photos to upload. Picasaweb.google.com if you don't already have it. Upload your photos there and then when you are ready to add photos select the picture, on the sidebar click link to this photo, then select the size of the photo from the drop down menu, then click image only (no link) copy the link in the box above labed embedded image. Then switch back over to the post you are writing click the icon that looks like a picture of a mountain and paste the link you just copied. 

You can add the link to you PTR on sig as well that will generate more traffic. Go to your user control panel, select edit signature, write something directing people to the PTR, I just wrote Dev's MAW PTR, then copy and paste the link to the PTR, go back to the siggy editing, highlight the words you wrote, click on the globe with sunglasses (that is how it looks to me) and then paste the link there. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Cheshire Figment

luvmy3dds said:


> cannot get a pic to post


I notice at this posting you only have 13 posts.  If you tray again,m you might be able to.  DisBoards is set up so that a person cannot post photos or links until they have more than ten posts.


----------



## wbh1964

Hey ya'll~
We just got back from Lindsay's wish trip.  We had a wonderful time at Disney over Christmas but BOY WAS IT CROWDED!!!!  Just now getting unpacked but wanted to thank everyone involved in her Big Give once again!  I especially wanted to thank effervescent and her family for our box that we recv'd while there!  Everyone has been so thoughtful and full of love!  I will switch from our pre trip report to a trip report as soon as I get back on my feet.  Still missing the magic!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day back in the real world tomorrow and here is wishing magical dreams for everyone!
Wendy


----------



## luvmy3dds

Well its time to overthink and worry about our trip. We will be on a maw trip and my kids have severe food allergies, my daughter is also heat intolerant and gets motion sick. Food is a hugh concern for us and the reason we never took a vacation before. Another question is what can i do for my wish kids siblings birthday while we are there? I also wanted to look into bbb, any suggestions
also i introduced myself in the ptr is this the right place?


----------



## atlantamoi

Hello everyone!  My first post on this board (I think).  I've been reading off and on for over a year since we were first contacted about a possible Wish trip for my daughter (just turned 5, a year of chemo over with and clean).

We are going to Give Kids in late February for a week.  My main concern at the moment isn't about my 5-year-old, but my 21-month-old son.  He needs an afternoon nap. I did read about the lounge at Magic Kingdom and I think we'll try that for a nap.  But what about other parks?  Mainly thinking about Animal Kingdom.  I believe we'll treat non-Disney parks as half day visits.  

Thanks!


----------



## sgarrity

We got back late last night.  Had a great time!  I wanted to post a couple things we learned while we were there for those who might could use some of our tips.

1.  My kids loved GKTW all it's parties and activities.  Each night they would willingly and gladly leave the Park to catch the party at GKTW.  I know other people had said this and I was skeptical thinking "My kids will not want to leave Disney to attend a small party"  WRONG!  They loved the special attention and after a long day at the parks, they were glad to get their nails done in the La-ti-da spa.

2.  Go early in the AM, not crowded, get back to GKTW by 4 or 5ish and nap/rest.  Dinner is not served until 6 and the parties usually started at 6:30 or 7:00 and over about 8:30, enough time for a quick bath, bed and ready to get up the next AM.  We did not do this the first day and we were simply worn out the next day.  After that following this routine gave us plenty of energy and we enjoyed the low-key parties.

3.  We did need a light jacket some mornings but by noon is was in the 80's or upper 70's.

4.  Kids loved Islands of Adventure, Dr. Suess land, Cartoon land and Marvel Comics.  Skipped Harry Potter as I have young kids who are scared of that section.  But this was one of my kids favorite parks.  They treat you wonderful with a private escort to the back of rides for immediate access.

5.  Universal Studios only had a couple rides that my kids could enjoy, if I had realized I would have skipped this park

6. Sea World was okay but not much more special than if you attended without the perks (my kids are too small for roller coasters).  You have to wait on the shows anyway, regardless of the pass.  In hind site I would have saved this park for the days we stayed over.


----------



## Moodyzblu

wbh1964 said:


> Hey ya'll~
> We just got back from Lindsay's wish trip.  We had a wonderful time at Disney over Christmas but BOY WAS IT CROWDED!!!!  Just now getting unpacked but wanted to thank everyone involved in her Big Give once again!  I especially wanted to thank effervescent and her family for our box that we recv'd while there!  Everyone has been so thoughtful and full of love!  I will switch from our pre trip report to a trip report as soon as I get back on my feet.  Still missing the magic!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day back in the real world tomorrow and here is wishing magical dreams for everyone!
> Wendy



Glad to see you !! Although sad that it's all over. 

I heard it was VERY crowded last week !! The parks were at capacity .. I hope it didn't affect you guys .. I was thinking about you guys being there and fighting the crowds. 

I can't wait to hear all about your trip and I hope you took lot's of pics !!


----------



## Moodyzblu

sgarrity said:


> We got back late last night.  Had a great time!  I wanted to post a couple things we learned while we were there for those who might could use some of our tips.
> 
> 1.  My kids loved GKTW all it's parties and activities.  Each night they would willingly and gladly leave the Park to catch the party at GKTW.  I know other people had said this and I was skeptical thinking "My kids will not want to leave Disney to attend a small party"  WRONG!  They loved the special attention and after a long day at the parks, they were glad to get their nails done in the La-ti-da spa.
> 
> 2.  Go early in the AM, not crowded, get back to GKTW by 4 or 5ish and nap/rest.  Dinner is not served until 6 and the parties usually started at 6:30 or 7:00 and over about 8:30, enough time for a quick bath, bed and ready to get up the next AM.  We did not do this the first day and we were simply worn out the next day.  After that following this routine gave us plenty of energy and we enjoyed the low-key parties.
> 
> 3.  We did need a light jacket some mornings but by noon is was in the 80's or upper 70's.
> 
> 4.  Kids loved Islands of Adventure, Dr. Suess land, Cartoon land and Marvel Comics.  Skipped Harry Potter as I have young kids who are scared of that section.  But this was one of my kids favorite parks.  They treat you wonderful with a private escort to the back of rides for immediate access.
> 
> 5.  Universal Studios only had a couple rides that my kids could enjoy, if I had realized I would have skipped this park
> 
> 6. Sea World was okay but not much more special than if you attended without the perks (my kids are too small for roller coasters).  You have to wait on the shows anyway, regardless of the pass.  In hind site I would have saved this park for the days we stayed over.



Welcome back !! Can't wait to hear all about your trip !! 

Great tips too .. I'm so glad we are able to extend our trip so we can spend more time at GKTW .. I think my boys will enjoy the little parties and such.


----------



## Owensheart

Hey guys.. Christmas is over and it's time for a new year!! I have my Trip Report typed up, pictures uploaded and I will get it all copied/pasted tomorrow!!  Days 9-11 are on their way!  I am sad our trip is over, but am already planning DISNEY 2012!!  

We have a trip to Stanford for Owen's cardiac cath in Feb and then I'll start working on Disneyland for December.  They are opening the news Cars Land at Cali Adventure and my kids are so excited to check that out.  Goofy's sky school is open as well we Little Mermaid ride.  All new stuff for my kids at DL.  

I hope you all are having a great start to 2012!!

Welcome back Lindsay and Deanna!!  I hope your trips were magical and can't wait to read about them.  WELCOME to all you newcomers.  I hope you find some help in planning your trips.. you are about to have an amazing trip!!


----------



## Restrasz

I would love to become involved with the Big give. Any information on how to become involved would be appreciated. MAW has always been an interest of mine .


----------



## wbh1964

Moodyzblu said:


> Glad to see you !! Although sad that it's all over.
> 
> I heard it was VERY crowded last week !! The parks were at capacity .. I hope it didn't affect you guys .. I was thinking about you guys being there and fighting the crowds.
> 
> I can't wait to hear all about your trip and I hope you took lot's of pics !!



The parks were EXTREMELY crowded but we still managed to have a very magical trip...once in a lifetime!  Unfortunately we are all sick (except my hubby...thank goodness since he HAD to get back to work)  Please keep our son Dalton in everyone's prayers...he has to take his grad school GMAT test tomorrow and he is in bed sick right now.  We all have the stomach bug and sinus "mess".  Please pray that he will feel up to this very important test tomorrow!  Linds is feeling worse than usual just because body aches on top of her usual pain is not good.  Anyway, hopefully we will be back to a healthy family soon and I will be able to do our trip report!  Thanks for thinking of us and sending love out way!
Wendy


----------



## Moodyzblu

wbh1964 said:


> The parks were EXTREMELY crowded but we still managed to have a very magical trip...once in a lifetime!  Unfortunately we are all sick (except my hubby...thank goodness since he HAD to get back to work)  Please keep our son Dalton in everyone's prayers...he has to take his grad school GMAT test tomorrow and he is in bed sick right now.  We all have the stomach bug and sinus "mess".  Please pray that he will feel up to this very important test tomorrow!  Linds is feeling worse than usual just because body aches on top of her usual pain is not good.  Anyway, hopefully we will be back to a healthy family soon and I will be able to do our trip report!  Thanks for thinking of us and sending love out way!
> Wendy




Oh no .. sorry to hear your family is sick ! I hope Dalton is up to taking the test .. poor kid. I'll be thinking about him and sending him pixie dust and prayers.  
Hopefully Linds feels better soon too !

Meanwhile we'll be here when your ready .... to hear all about your once in lifetime trip !!


----------



## xanphylus

Restrasz said:


> I would love to become involved with the Big give. Any information on how to become involved would be appreciated. MAW has always been an interest of mine .



I think you can click on any of our little buttons down below our messages, if not head over to disbiggive.proboards.com 

Everyone would be glad to have you!  
Just checked- can't click, but I put the website on here- hope that is ok to do. If not, my post can be deleted.


----------



## luvmy3dds

Am i in the right place???? I did a ptr Emilys wish trip -- do i continue with ?'s and posts there or here????  We do not have a date yet but our 1st choice is march and it is just around the corner


----------



## Moodyzblu

luvmy3dds said:


> Am i in the right place???? I did a ptr Emilys wish trip -- do i continue with ?'s and posts there or here????  We do not have a date yet but our 1st choice is march and it is just around the corner



I would post most question here because this thread gets more action. 

You should try to put a link to your PTR in your siggie so it's easier to find.


----------



## lorasmom

luvmy3dds said:


> Am i in the right place???? I did a ptr Emilys wish trip -- do i continue with ?'s and posts there or here????  We do not have a date yet but our 1st choice is march and it is just around the corner


Welcome! 

I'd post here, like the previous poster said - more traffic 




Owensheart said:


> Hey guys.. Christmas is over and it's time for a new year!! I have my Trip Report typed up, pictures uploaded and I will get it all copied/pasted tomorrow!!  Days 9-11 are on their way!  I am sad our trip is over, but am already planning DISNEY 2012!!
> 
> We have a trip to Stanford for Owen's cardiac cath in Feb and then I'll start working on Disneyland for December.  They are opening the news Cars Land at Cali Adventure and my kids are so excited to check that out.  Goofy's sky school is open as well we Little Mermaid ride.  All new stuff for my kids at DL.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great start to 2012!!
> 
> Welcome back Lindsay and Deanna!!  I hope your trips were magical and can't wait to read about them.  WELCOME to all you newcomers.  I hope you find some help in planning your trips.. you are about to have an amazing trip!!


Can't wait to read it!


----------



## luvmy3dds

of course i read this after i posted there!!! i will figure out the link tomorrow.
I asked before and will try again, has anyone had any experience with food allergies while at disney and gktw???? i have been looking at pictures and was getting anxious, my daughter is contact reactive to egg, dairy and nuts. I seen creme pies at the double dare night and food seems everywhere!!! I was thinking I will have to order food to the villa, is there a full kitchen? I could get groceries?? Do you get to have a character meal ?


----------



## newdrama12

luvmy3dds said:


> of course i read this after i posted there!!! i will figure out the link tomorrow.
> I asked before and will try again, has anyone had any experience with food allergies while at disney and gktw???? i have been looking at pictures and was getting anxious, my daughter is contact reactive to egg, dairy and nuts. I seen creme pies at the double dare night and food seems everywhere!!! I was thinking I will have to order food to the villa, is there a full kitchen? I could get groceries?? Do you get to have a character meal ?



You don't have to worry about the creme pies at double dare anymore, as that event is no longer done. It has be changed to Halloween instead. As for the food allergies, just let the food people at Disney and GKTW and they will work with you, so that she is safe. The Ice Cream Palace at GKTW has procedures in place to deal with dairy and nut allergies. In your villa, you will have a full kitchen. Most families get groceries at Wal-Mart which you will pass every time you go to or from a park.


----------



## balloondoggle

Hi all!

It's been more than a year since our Wish trip, but I still like to check in here from time to time.  Wow, Volume 5!

I follow GKTW on FaceBook, re-read my trip report regularly and maintain contact with our local Make-A-Wish office, but nothing reminds me of the fun we had like reading all the plans and hopes and reports from this thread.

I don't really have anything constructive to add for those still planning since my info is out of date, but I can recommend one thing that won't change:  TAKE NOTES!!  You'll be tired; you'll be hungry; you may even be worried.  But write it all down somewhere.  Photos are nice, but your thoughts are better.  Besides, you don't want to experience the whole trip through a viewfinder or LCD.

Have fun planning, and remember to take time to smell the roses while you are there!


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Hi everyone!  I'm new on this thread (but not to the Dis  ) and although I'm not the mommy of this child, I'm his honorary aunt (his mommy is my best friend).    His mommy isn't on the DisBoards yet (I know, it's such a shame, I'm working on it) so I told her I would post for her.     

Our little guy's name is Holden and he was diagnosed with Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia at 6 months of age.   It has been a tough battle but he is amazing and a true fighter.  The treatment takes two years, we have one down and one more to go.    It appears that he qualifies for a Make a Wish but he's still a bit young (he needs to be 2 1/2 to make it - he'll be 2 1/2 in July).   We do have a few questions though as his mommy is thinking that Holdie will wish for something Disney....

1.  Has anyone taken a child that young on their Make a Wish?   I can't find any TR for a young 3 year old - maybe I'm not looking well.
2.  How does the wishing process work?   Would Holden be the one to "make the wish" even though he's so young?
3.  We know we have to talk to the Social Worker who will then nominate Holdie and his doctors have to confirm it, then what?

Holdie loves Mickey and every time he sees the castle on TV he says "DISNEY!" - he also loves water and big boats.   He has two siblings - T who is 6 and Sisi who is 14 who have both been to Disney before so I'm thinking that's where he gets it from 

Anyway, I hope it's ok for me to post here.  Even though "we" haven't been approved or anything, BFF is a HUGE planner and she wants to make sure she does everything right (she's a perfectionist) so any help/suggestions would be appreciated.    

Below are a few pictures of Holdie so you can get to know him - hopefully once BFF decides to join the Dis, she'll be the one doing a PTR and a TR (if not, I volunteer for the job )

Holdie shortly after being diagnosed - he was admitted to the hospital with a fever and a white blood count of over 348,000 (normal is 5-10,000)






And this is Holdie now - he receives chemo almost daily but thankfully most of it as at home.  He goes to clinic every other week for the "rougher" stuff -- he currently has a little bit of hair! 






Thanks again everyone


----------



## wbh1964

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new on this thread (but not to the Dis  ) and although I'm not the mommy of this child, I'm his honorary aunt (his mommy is my best friend).    His mommy isn't on the DisBoards yet (I know, it's such a shame, I'm working on it) so I told her I would post for her.
> 
> Our little guy's name is Holden and he was diagnosed with Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia at 6 months of age.   It has been a tough battle but he is amazing and a true fighter.  The treatment takes two years, we have one down and one more to go.    It appears that he qualifies for a Make a Wish but he's still a bit young (he needs to be 2 1/2 to make it - he'll be 2 1/2 in July).   We do have a few questions though as his mommy is thinking that Holdie will wish for something Disney....
> 
> 1.  Has anyone taken a child that young on their Make a Wish?   I can't find any TR for a young 3 year old - maybe I'm not looking well.
> 2.  How does the wishing process work?   Would Holden be the one to "make the wish" even though he's so young?
> 3.  We know we have to talk to the Social Worker who will then nominate Holdie and his doctors have to confirm it, then what?
> 
> Holdie loves Mickey and every time he sees the castle on TV he says "DISNEY!" - he also loves water and big boats.   He has two siblings - T who is 6 and Sisi who is 14 who have both been to Disney before so I'm thinking that's where he gets it from
> 
> Anyway, I hope it's ok for me to post here.  Even though "we" haven't been approved or anything, BFF is a HUGE planner and she wants to make sure she does everything right (she's a perfectionist) so any help/suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Below are a few pictures of Holdie so you can get to know him - hopefully once BFF decides to join the Dis, she'll be the one doing a PTR and a TR (if not, I volunteer for the job )
> 
> Holdie shortly after being diagnosed - he was admitted to the hospital with a fever and a white blood count of over 348,000 (normal is 5-10,000)
> 
> 
> And this is Holdie now - he receives chemo almost daily but thankfully most of it as at home.  He goes to clinic every other week for the "rougher" stuff -- he currently has a little bit of hair!
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone



Holden is adorable!!!  We just returned on my dd (16yrs old) MAW trip to Disney.  We had a wonderful time but I can share with you that the first time we ever took her to Disney she was 2 years old and it was MAGICAL to see Disney thru her eyes!!!!  Downside is that she does not remember it so luckily we have LOTS of pictures!!!  I wish you all the best of everything!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new on this thread (but not to the Dis  ) and although I'm not the mommy of this child, I'm his honorary aunt (his mommy is my best friend).    His mommy isn't on the DisBoards yet (I know, it's such a shame, I'm working on it) so I told her I would post for her.
> 
> Our little guy's name is Holden and he was diagnosed with Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia at 6 months of age.   It has been a tough battle but he is amazing and a true fighter.  The treatment takes two years, we have one down and one more to go.    It appears that he qualifies for a Make a Wish but he's still a bit young (he needs to be 2 1/2 to make it - he'll be 2 1/2 in July).   We do have a few questions though as his mommy is thinking that Holdie will wish for something Disney....
> 
> 1.  Has anyone taken a child that young on their Make a Wish?   I can't find any TR for a young 3 year old - maybe I'm not looking well.
> 2.  How does the wishing process work?   Would Holden be the one to "make the wish" even though he's so young?
> 3.  We know we have to talk to the Social Worker who will then nominate Holdie and his doctors have to confirm it, then what?
> 
> Holdie loves Mickey and every time he sees the castle on TV he says "DISNEY!" - he also loves water and big boats.   He has two siblings - T who is 6 and Sisi who is 14 who have both been to Disney before so I'm thinking that's where he gets it from
> 
> Anyway, I hope it's ok for me to post here.  Even though "we" haven't been approved or anything, BFF is a HUGE planner and she wants to make sure she does everything right (she's a perfectionist) so any help/suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Below are a few pictures of Holdie so you can get to know him - hopefully once BFF decides to join the Dis, she'll be the one doing a PTR and a TR (if not, I volunteer for the job )
> 
> Holdie shortly after being diagnosed - he was admitted to the hospital with a fever and a white blood count of over 348,000 (normal is 5-10,000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Holdie now - he receives chemo almost daily but thankfully most of it as at home.  He goes to clinic every other week for the "rougher" stuff -- he currently has a little bit of hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone



Your nephew is super adorable.  I hope your friend decides to join us.  We wont bite I promise.  

Though he wasn't the wish child, my youngest son was only 2 years and 4 months when we went on our wish trip and had a great time.  The only problem is now two years later he doesn't remember much about our trip, though there are tons of pictures to remind him.  I think it is really up to the child and the parents when they think it is the best time to take the trip, but kids of all ages enjoy the parks and GKTW.

It veries on how long a it takes for a child to get approves so just be patient (they have to get it approved my doctors first).  When it is approved they will send you a packet that tells you a little bit about the process.  We got a few coloring pages with our packet that had: Where would you like to go? Who would you like to meet? What would you like to do?   The volunteers are very good about talking to the child to understand what he wants to do.  That first visit will have a lot of paperwork, but MaW is good about keeping everything painless.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new on this thread (but not to the Dis  ) and although I'm not the mommy of this child, I'm his honorary aunt (his mommy is my best friend).    His mommy isn't on the DisBoards yet (I know, it's such a shame, I'm working on it) so I told her I would post for her.
> 
> Our little guy's name is Holden and he was diagnosed with Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia at 6 months of age.   It has been a tough battle but he is amazing and a true fighter.  The treatment takes two years, we have one down and one more to go.    It appears that he qualifies for a Make a Wish but he's still a bit young (he needs to be 2 1/2 to make it - he'll be 2 1/2 in July).   We do have a few questions though as his mommy is thinking that Holdie will wish for something Disney....
> 
> 1.  Has anyone taken a child that young on their Make a Wish?   I can't find any TR for a young 3 year old - maybe I'm not looking well.
> 2.  How does the wishing process work?   Would Holden be the one to "make the wish" even though he's so young?
> 3.  We know we have to talk to the Social Worker who will then nominate Holdie and his doctors have to confirm it, then what?
> 
> Holdie loves Mickey and every time he sees the castle on TV he says "DISNEY!" - he also loves water and big boats.   He has two siblings - T who is 6 and Sisi who is 14 who have both been to Disney before so I'm thinking that's where he gets it from
> 
> Anyway, I hope it's ok for me to post here.  Even though "we" haven't been approved or anything, BFF is a HUGE planner and she wants to make sure she does everything right (she's a perfectionist) so any help/suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Below are a few pictures of Holdie so you can get to know him - hopefully once BFF decides to join the Dis, she'll be the one doing a PTR and a TR (if not, I volunteer for the job )
> 
> Holdie shortly after being diagnosed - he was admitted to the hospital with a fever and a white blood count of over 348,000 (normal is 5-10,000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Holdie now - he receives chemo almost daily but thankfully most of it as at home.  He goes to clinic every other week for the "rougher" stuff -- he currently has a little bit of hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone



My "wish" kid went to Disney for the first time before he was even a year old .. and obviously he doesn't remember it ... but I sure do and I know he loved it. He has a love for Disney that has grown each year and so although his "actual" wish is to go to Harry Potter World ... he knew Disney would be a part of the trip so thats what he asked for. 
Usually the MAW people will get to know the child a bit .. I think with younger kids they get info from the parents as to what they think their child would like. I was fortunate enough to be able to wait until Jayden was older .. but not all illness's allow that luxury. 
Holden will LOVE Disney and GKTW ! 
Also .. you don't have to have a social worker nominate him .. anyone can do it. I nominated Jayden myself .. and then his Dr approved it. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes !!


----------



## Owensheart

YEAH!!  I finally finished my trip report!!  You can read about our amazing 10 days at Disney in December by clicking the link ''TRIP REPORT" below.  

Now I have time to catch up on some of your PTRs!!   I know that this thread had it's moments where there is no action, but let's keep it going. 

It was such a saving grace for me to find when I was planning Owen's Make A Wish trip!!


----------



## melissa924

We are going on Joelle's wish trip Febuary 5-11!!!! Still new at this and trying to figure things out. I have seen a lot of people talking about the snow cones at gktw on Christmas. Is that the only time they have them. My daughter can not eat ice cream but can have a plain snow cone. I am hoping she can get one more than just one night.

Here is a link to her ptr if anyone is interested

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2856369


----------



## wbh1964

melissa924 said:


> We are going on Joelle's wish trip Febuary 5-11!!!! Still new at this and trying to figure things out. I have seen a lot of people talking about the snow cones at gktw on Christmas. Is that the only time they have them. My daughter can not eat ice cream but can have a plain snow cone. I am hoping she can get one more than just one night.
> 
> Here is a link to her ptr if anyone is interested
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2856369



If she likes snow cones you much go to Epcot in the Japan area.  There is a small stand there that sells the BEST snowcones very reasonable!!!  We love the melon flavor and the cherry flavor.  You will have to try one and let me know what you think.  We look forward to that each time we are at Disney!


----------



## Restrasz

Message to xanphylus. Thanks for the info on The Big Give, quite a process to gain access to site but I'm very interested in what I'll find out. I can't wait to be part of that special group. Thank you so much!


----------



## alamode237

My 11 year-old son Jack was just approved for a MAW trip! We are so excited!  The MAW reps are coming over soon to help Jack figure out his wish but we already know what it is.  Jack absolutely adores the "Dream Along with Mickey" show that is presented several times a day in front of Cinderella's Castle in the Magic Kingdom.  His wish is to appear in the show! Hopefully, MAW can make this happen for him, but even meeting the characters and performers in the show would be magical for him!

I'm so happy to have found this forum!  I look forward to getting to know you and sharing our story with all of you! I'm already enjoying the trip reports & can't wait to add our own PTR soon!

Tess (loving mom of Jack)


----------



## livndisney

Restrasz said:


> Message to xanphylus. Thanks for the info on The Big Give, quite a process to gain access to site but I'm very interested in what I'll find out. I can't wait to be part of that special group. Thank you so much!



There is information about the Big Give posted at the start of this thread. We are always looking for more people to sew.


----------



## Moodyzblu

alamode237 said:


> My 11 year-old son Jack was just approved for a MAW trip! We are so excited!  The MAW reps are coming over soon to help Jack figure out his wish but we already know what it is.  Jack absolutely adores the "Dream Along with Mickey" show that is presented several times a day in front of Cinderella's Castle in the Magic Kingdom.  His wish is to appear in the show! Hopefully, MAW can make this happen for him, but even meeting the characters and performers in the show would be magical for him!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found this forum!  I look forward to getting to know you and sharing our story with all of you! I'm already enjoying the trip reports & can't wait to add our own PTR soon!
> 
> Tess (loving mom of Jack)



 to the Dis !! 

Make sure you let us know how the wish meeting goes !


----------



## melissa924

wbh1964 said:


> If she likes snow cones you much go to Epcot in the Japan area.  There is a small stand there that sells the BEST snowcones very reasonable!!!  We love the melon flavor and the cherry flavor.  You will have to try one and let me know what you think.  We look forward to that each time we are at Disney!



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind... I am sure we will try them!!


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Thanks to everyone who replied!!!    I'll keep you guys updated and I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions.   And I'll keep working on getting BFF to join the Dis....it's a work in progress


----------



## Lilacs chosen

I am going to try to get our wish trip report started tomorrow. I am to tired to start it tonight. we were there Dec 23rd to the 29th


----------



## SueM in MN

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new on this thread (but not to the Dis  ) and although I'm not the mommy of this child, I'm his honorary aunt (his mommy is my best friend).    His mommy isn't on the DisBoards yet (I know, it's such a shame, I'm working on it) so I told her I would post for her.
> 
> Our little guy's name is Holden and he was diagnosed with Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia at 6 months of age.   It has been a tough battle but he is amazing and a true fighter.  The treatment takes two years, we have one down and one more to go.    It appears that he qualifies for a Make a Wish but he's still a bit young (he needs to be 2 1/2 to make it - he'll be 2 1/2 in July).   We do have a few questions though as his mommy is thinking that Holdie will wish for something Disney....
> 
> 1.  Has anyone taken a child that young on their Make a Wish?   I can't find any TR for a young 3 year old - maybe I'm not looking well.
> 2.  How does the wishing process work?   Would Holden be the one to "make the wish" even though he's so young?
> 3.  We know we have to talk to the Social Worker who will then nominate Holdie and his doctors have to confirm it, then what?
> 
> Holdie loves Mickey and every time he sees the castle on TV he says "DISNEY!" - he also loves water and big boats.   He has two siblings - T who is 6 and Sisi who is 14 who have both been to Disney before so I'm thinking that's where he gets it from
> 
> Anyway, I hope it's ok for me to post here.  Even though "we" haven't been approved or anything, BFF is a HUGE planner and she wants to make sure she does everything right (she's a perfectionist) so any help/suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Below are a few pictures of Holdie so you can get to know him - hopefully once BFF decides to join the Dis, she'll be the one doing a PTR and a TR (if not, I volunteer for the job )
> 
> Holdie shortly after being diagnosed - he was admitted to the hospital with a fever and a white blood count of over 348,000 (normal is 5-10,000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Holdie now - he receives chemo almost daily but thankfully most of it as at home.  He goes to clinic every other week for the "rougher" stuff -- he currently has a little bit of hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone


He's very cute!

As some of the others have mentioned, a lot of people wait until the child is a bit older if possible, so the child will remember it more. But, sometimes, that's not possible and the trip becomes about making wonderful memories for the family.

MAW does want the wish to be the child's wish, so the child does have to be old enough to indicate in some way what their wish is (Mickey+Disney+castle sounds like he would be able tot give some good ideas!).

As others posted, the person referring to MAW for the wish is often the Social Worker, but it can be anyone. The doctor will verify that the child has a life threatening condition and meets the criteria.


wbh1964 said:


> If she likes snow cones you much go to Epcot in the Japan area.  There is a small stand there that sells the BEST snowcones very reasonable!!!  We love the melon flavor and the cherry flavor.  You will have to try one and let me know what you think.  We look forward to that each time we are at Disney!


oh, yes.
One of my favorites. It is called Kaki-gori and is VERY tasty!
Melon, cherry, orange or rainbow. All are good.

The stand was recently enlarged and you will find it just before the large temple building of Japan, on the side nearest America.


----------



## krisalee78

Hi everyone!  

Just wanted to introduce myself!

I'm Kristie, married to my best friend, James for 14 years.  We have 8 children- Samantha is 16, Jake is 13, Kirsten is 12, Avery is 10, Sophie is 8, Gage is 5, Rory is 3, and Ellie is 1.  On June 3rd, 2011, Jake was diagnosed with ALL, and after a horrid 10 months of treatment, is now doing very well.
Shortly after being diagnosed, Jake asked Make a Wish for a trip to Orlando- mainly to see Harry Potter World, but also all of Disney, Sea World, and Universal.

We are looking to go late this year- Oct/Nov/Dec, and we couldn't be more excited.  We've gone twice before as a family- once is 2005, and again in 2007, both times staying at ASM.  

I have lots of questions, so I'm looking forward to reading here and figuring things out.  And of course, I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here!


----------



## SueM in MN

Welcome to the new posters


----------



## krisalee78

I've spent a few hours now reading, LOL- you guys are amazing with all your insight!

However, I am still very confused on extending trips.  What is the difference between buttons, GAC (what exactly is this?) and park tickets?  I saw that park tickets are good for 14 days, but GAC are only good for the dates you are at GKTW?  So, if I'm reading this right, we should have no problems using our tickets during the trip extension as long as we don't go over the 3 days at Disney, 2 Days at Universal, and 1 day at Sea World- we just can't expect any special treatment?  Is that right?  And, if during our extension we go back to GKTW, we can only get 1 free meal and 1 free ice cream (is this per day, or per week, or per lifetime?)- but we can spend time on all of GKTW attractions and pool?

How much money do you find you spend during your wish trip (not extension) out of pocket?  Does MAW cover lunches in the parks? Souvenirs? Snacks/Drinks in the park?  With 8 children, we just want to make sure we have enough saved up to pay for all the extras!

With the World Pass you get when you leave (I only found about that while reading here- WOW- I had no idea!), are any parks in Florida included?  If, while on the extension, can we visit them, or is there a certain time period it takes to be in effect? Are Disney/universal included? Can you only visit each park 1 time, or is unlimited times for a year?

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Lilacs chosen

krisalee78 said:


> I've spent a few hours now reading, LOL- you guys are amazing with all your insight!
> 
> However, I am still very confused on extending trips.  What is the difference between buttons, GAC (what exactly is this?) and park tickets?  I saw that park tickets are good for 14 days, but GAC are only good for the dates you are at GKTW?  So, if I'm reading this right, we should have no problems using our tickets during the trip extension as long as we don't go over the 3 days at Disney, 2 Days at Universal, and 1 day at Sea World- we just can't expect any special treatment?  Is that right?  And, if during our extension we go back to GKTW, we can only get 1 free meal and 1 free ice cream (is this per day, or per week, or per lifetime?)- but we can spend time on all of GKTW attractions and pool?
> 
> How much money do you find you spend during your wish trip (not extension) out of pocket?  Does MAW cover lunches in the parks? Souvenirs? Snacks/Drinks in the park?  With 8 children, we just want to make sure we have enough saved up to pay for all the extras!
> 
> With the World Pass you get when you leave (I only found about that while reading here- WOW- I had no idea!), are any parks in Florida included?  If, while on the extension, can we visit them, or is there a certain time period it takes to be in effect? Are Disney/universal included? Can you only visit each park 1 time, or is unlimited times for a year?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!



Hello we just came back from our maw they do pay for one meal a day in the parks per a person. also they do give an amount of money for souvenirs for the wish child. any other souvenirs would be out of your expanse. The World pass has parks for alot of states. I have not looked at Florida but sure there is probably places on there for Florida. It is only good for 1 visit per a park. and some of the parks you have to call 1st before arriving and let them know  you have a world pass. Those that require a call ahead of time will say on the list.


----------



## Lilacs chosen

Not sure how to get started already read on how to post pics now question is where to I post our MAW trip report?


----------



## SueM in MN

krisalee78 said:


> I've spent a few hours now reading, LOL- you guys are amazing with all your insight!
> 
> However, I am still very confused on extending trips.  *What is the difference between buttons, GAC (what exactly is this?) and park tickets?  I saw that park tickets are good for 14 days, but GAC are only good for the dates you are at GKTW?*  So, if I'm reading this right, we should have no problems using our tickets during the trip extension as long as we don't go over the 3 days at Disney, 2 Days at Universal, and 1 day at Sea World- we just can't expect any special treatment?  Is that right?  And, if during our extension we go back to GKTW, we can only get 1 free meal and 1 free ice cream (is this per day, or per week, or per lifetime?)- but we can spend time on all of GKTW attractions and pool?
> 
> How much money do you find you spend during your wish trip (not extension) out of pocket?  Does MAW cover lunches in the parks? Souvenirs? Snacks/Drinks in the park?  With 8 children, we just want to make sure we have enough saved up to pay for all the extras!
> 
> With the World Pass you get when you leave (I only found about that while reading here- WOW- I had no idea!), are any parks in Florida included?  If, while on the extension, can we visit them, or is there a certain time period it takes to be in effect? Are Disney/universal included? Can you only visit each park 1 time, or is unlimited times for a year?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!


GKTW = a special resort where many families on Wish trips stay. Guests staying there may be on a wish thru Make a Wish or through another wish granting organization. Not all families on WDW Wish trips stay there, but many do.
There is more information and links on the first page of this thread and in the disABILITIES FAQs thread (near the top of this board or follow the link in my signature).
There will be an orientation at GKTW that explains more of this. 

Buttons = a pin with a message on it. At the parks, you can get messages that say things like -Birthday - First Trip - Anniversary - Special Event (fill in the event). Anyone can get these from Guest Relations at any park. They will get you hellos, Happy Birthdays, etc, depending on what is on the button.

MAW or Wish Buttons = Special buttons given to families on Wish Trips that you wear during your trip (not after). They tell Cast Members that you are on Wish trip and to give you extra pixie dust. The buttons go along with paperwork and you will get both at GKTW during orientation. If you are not staying at GKTW, you will be oriented in another way. 

GAC = Guest Assistance Card. These are just what they sound like - a card that tells Cast Members a bit about the type of assistance your Wish child needs. 
There is more information about GACs in post 6 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread. People on Wish trips are usually given more assistance than other guests with GACs. The special Wish GAC is dated to expire when you leave GKTW Village or the Wish portion of your trip is completed. 
You can still go to Guest Relations in a park and request a GAC if your trip is not over, but it will usually not give the same level of access/assistance as the Wish GAC.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Lilacs chosen said:


> Not sure how to get started already read on how to post pics now question is where to I post our MAW trip report?



You can go to the forum home page.  Scroll down until you get to Trip Reports.  When you get there you click on PreTrip reports.  And than finally on click on New Thread toward the top of screen at the left.

To help yo a little I by passed everything but the last step, so click on this
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=144


----------



## lorasmom

Hello, new posters! I'm an ALL-mom too; Gabby was diagnosed in January 2011, and we're currently in maintenance . I'm on my phone so this is going to be short, but can't wait to get to know you both


----------



## Delaney21

Welcome to the new families!  

I just updated our PTR, but it's mainly just a prayer request.  My mom was just diagnosed with breast cancer.  I would appreciate it if you could add her to your prayers.  Thanks!


----------



## lorasmom

Oh no 

Prayers and good thoughts for your mom and your family.


----------



## Momto15

I need to get caught up and welcome new members. I have found SO much helpful information on here. My daughter Angelina is having her MAW trip to Disneyworld in April. We are finally getting a free moment to start some "real" planning. It had felt like it wasn't forever and now the trip is going to be here before we know it.

We did hear from our wish grantor yesterday that they already have Angelina booked at the BBB. (Her wish was for a princess makeover at Disney.) She wasn't sure what time the make over is at but did say she thought it was at MK. (From what I understand there is a BBB at Downtown Disney and one at MK?) 
We are trying to figure out what we should do after the makeover... a special meal? (I guess it depends what time of day its at.) If you have gone to BBB or know anything about it and have some suggestions as far as being all dolled up and still being able to do the park I would really appreciate it. I know we will be taking tons of pictures!
Thanks in advance for your time!
Blessings,
Sarah
Angelina's MAW Pre-trip report
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## Momto15

I will be praying for your MOM!!!
Hugs
Sarah



Delaney21 said:


> Welcome to the new families!
> 
> I just updated our PTR, but it's mainly just a prayer request.  My mom was just diagnosed with breast cancer.  I would appreciate it if you could add her to your prayers.  Thanks!


----------



## krisalee78

Momto15 said:


> I need to get caught up and welcome new members. I have found SO much helpful information on here. My daughter Angelina is having her MAW trip to Disneyworld in April. We are finally getting a free moment to start some "real" planning. It had felt like it wasn't forever and now the trip is going to be here before we know it.
> 
> We did hear from our wish grantor yesterday that they already have Angelina booked at the BBB. (Her wish was for a princess makeover at Disney.) She wasn't sure what time the make over is at but did say she thought it was at MK. (From what I understand there is a BBB at Downtown Disney and one at MK?)
> We are trying to figure out what we should do after the makeover... a special meal? (I guess it depends what time of day its at.) If you have gone to BBB or know anything about it and have some suggestions as far as being all dolled up and still being able to do the park I would really appreciate it. I know we will be taking tons of pictures!
> Thanks in advance for your time!
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> Angelina's MAW Pre-trip report
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616



On our last trip, 3 of our girls went to BBB at MK.  We did it in the morning, right after we ate at CRT. In retrospect, I wish we would have done it before so we as I think it would be fun to eat in the Castle all dolled up.  The experience itself was wonderful- take your camera!  And even though it was HOT afterwards (we went in Sept)- the girls had no problems walking around like princesses the rest of the day.

Have a great time!


----------



## Delaney21

lorasmom said:


> Oh no
> 
> Prayers and good thoughts for your mom and your family.





Momto15 said:


> I will be praying for your MOM!!!
> Hugs
> Sarah



Thank you for the prayers! I really appreciate them!


----------



## that's nice

Momto15 said:


> We are trying to figure out what we should do after the makeover... a special meal? (I guess it depends what time of day its at.) If you have gone to BBB or know anything about it and have some suggestions as far as being all dolled up and still being able to do the park I would really appreciate it. I know we will be taking tons of pictures!


Sarah,
My DD5 has been the the BBB before and she loves getting transformed into a princess. A cool meal you could add if CRT is already filled is 1900 Park Fare. It is located in the Grand Floridian, which you can get to either by boat or monorail from the MK. Dinner there is with Cinderella, the prince, the stepmother, and the stepsisters. We love the menu and the food has always been good. 

As far as touring the park your DD should be fine. The CMs always go out of their way to talk to BBB girls calling them princess and making them feel special. (more special than they already are )

Also, don't forget to ask about the spot for the BBB photo shoot. They will put the pictures on your photopass card.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Got our flights and dates confirmed !! 

Now the REAL planning starts .. will be updating my PTR.


----------



## nesser1981

Hi!  Can I please be added to the 2012 list of Pre-Trip Reports?

And I guess I should introduce myself.  My name is Vanessa, my wish child is Keira, she is 6 years old.  In April 2010 we found out she has cancer, a Wilms Tumor on her left kidney, stage 2.  They removed the tumor & kidney, she did 18 weeks of chemo and all clear.  9 months after finishing chemo they found a new tumor on her liver.  Radiation, 6 months of chemo and another surgery to remove the tumor and we're starting 2012 cancer free & chemo free.  Praying it stays that way.  We are really excited to start planning! 

We got our dates today!  

February 27-March 4, 2012!!

Keira's pre-trip report can be found here?
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43702843#post43702843


----------



## newdrama12

Moodyzblu said:


> Got our flights and dates confirmed !!
> 
> Now the REAL planning starts .. will be updating my PTR.



YAY for confirmations!!


----------



## nesser1981

starienite said:


> Is anyone going to be at GTKW in February? We are counting down the days!! Dev got a Flip camcorder for Christmas and he can't wait to use it there.



We'll be there in February, but it looks like after you leave by the countdown tracker.  February 27th is when we arrive.


----------



## Delaney21

Moodyzblu said:


> Got our flights and dates confirmed !!
> 
> Now the REAL planning starts .. will be updating my PTR.



Yay!!!    




nesser1981 said:


> Hi!  Can I please be added to the 2012 list of Pre-Trip Reports?
> 
> And I guess I should introduce myself.  My name is Vanessa, my wish child is Keira, she is 6 years old.  In April 2010 we found out she has cancer, a Wilms Tumor on her left kidney, stage 2.  They removed the tumor & kidney, she did 18 weeks of chemo and all clear.  9 months after finishing chemo they found a new tumor on her liver.  Radiation, 6 months of chemo and another surgery to remove the tumor and we're starting 2012 cancer free & chemo free.  Praying it stays that way.  We are really excited to start planning!
> 
> We got our dates today!
> 
> February 27-March 4, 2012!!
> 
> Keira's pre-trip report can be found here?
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43702843#post43702843



Welcome!  I will keep Keira in my prayers for her to remain cancer free!  I'll pop over to your PTR and follow along!


----------



## Corrine 1973

nesser1981 said:


> Hi!  Can I please be added to the 2012 list of Pre-Trip Reports?
> 
> And I guess I should introduce myself.  My name is Vanessa, my wish child is Keira, she is 6 years old.  In April 2010 we found out she has cancer, a Wilms Tumor on her left kidney, stage 2.  They removed the tumor & kidney, she did 18 weeks of chemo and all clear.  9 months after finishing chemo they found a new tumor on her liver.  Radiation, 6 months of chemo and another surgery to remove the tumor and we're starting 2012 cancer free & chemo free.  Praying it stays that way.  We are really excited to start planning!
> 
> We got our dates today!
> 
> February 27-March 4, 2012!!
> 
> Keira's pre-trip report can be found here?
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43702843#post43702843




Hey nesser, I am so glad you were able to find this thread .  You will find it full of people who love to share their information.  Maroo is the one who updates this thread and she has been busy as of late so it might take a little bit for your PTR to be added to the first bage.    Be patient it will happen.  Keep posting on here, people will find you


----------



## SueM in MN

Corrine 1973 said:


> Hey nesser, I am so glad you were able to find this thread .  You will find it full of people who love to share their information.  Maroo is the one who updates this thread and she has been busy as of late so it might take a little bit for your PTR to be added to the first bage.    Be patient it will happen.  Keep posting on here, people will find you


If people sent me a PM (Private Message), I will try to add them when I can if Maroo can't get to it.


----------



## nesser1981

Thank you all so much!  We are praying for a cancer free year!!  And are so excited about the trip.  

Can anyone answer this for me.

Our wish manager told me what to except money wise for meals on the trip, she also said there would be some for shopping.  Do they include gas in this amount too?  

I'm really trying to figure out if I need to save some money before we go.  

I'm looking at all the restaurants trying to budget based off what she said the food allowance would be.  Last thing I need to do is come home in debt.


----------



## Corrine 1973

nesser1981 said:


> Thank you all so much!  We are praying for a cancer free year!!  And are so excited about the trip.
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me.
> 
> Our wish manager told me what to except money wise for meals on the trip, she also said there would be some for shopping.  Do they include gas in this amount too?
> 
> I'm really trying to figure out if I need to save some money before we go.
> 
> I'm looking at all the restaurants trying to budget based off what she said the food allowance would be.  Last thing I need to do is come home in debt.



I beleive there was a budget in our check for gas, but that being said every state is diffrent in what they give to their Wish families and it also depends on how much money they are able to raise in the state.  If you have any questions about what is included in the budget, you Wish volunteer should be able to help you.

Also remember that the meals you eat at GKTW are free.  The Gingerbread house has both breakfast and dinner, and Katie's Kitchen (boston market) has a pick up window for lunch and dinner in which you can also order at your Villa and have it delievered.  There is also pizza available at night to be delivered to your room (also bring soda) and an ice cream polar open all day.

You also have a Walmart right at the beginning of the street that GKTW is on so you can get snacks that you can bring to the park and not spend a huge amount on.


----------



## nesser1981

Oh perfect, I was wondering what kinds of food that they had at GKTW.  We're planning on eating breakfast there every date, and a couple dinners.  We'd do all the dinners there, but the nights I assume we'll be out late, like Epcot for Fireworks, I wanted to make sure we have dinners planned out.



Corrine 1973 said:


> I beleive there was a budget in our check for gas, but that being said every state is diffrent in what they give to their Wish families and it also depends on how much money they are able to raise in the state.  If you have any questions about what is included in the budget, you Wish volunteer should be able to help you.
> 
> Also remember that the meals you eat at GKTW are free.  The Gingerbread house has both breakfast and dinner, and Katie's Kitchen (boston market) has a pick up window for lunch and dinner in which you can also order at your Villa and have it delievered.  There is also pizza available at night to be delivered to your room (also bring soda) and an ice cream polar open all day.
> 
> You also have a Walmart right at the beginning of the street that GKTW is on so you can get snacks that you can bring to the park and not spend a huge amount on.


----------



## lorasmom

nesser1981 said:


> Hi!  Can I please be added to the 2012 list of Pre-Trip Reports?
> 
> And I guess I should introduce myself.  My name is Vanessa, my wish child is Keira, she is 6 years old.  In April 2010 we found out she has cancer, a Wilms Tumor on her left kidney, stage 2.  They removed the tumor & kidney, she did 18 weeks of chemo and all clear.  9 months after finishing chemo they found a new tumor on her liver.  Radiation, 6 months of chemo and another surgery to remove the tumor and we're starting 2012 cancer free & chemo free.  Praying it stays that way.  We are really excited to start planning!
> 
> We got our dates today!
> 
> February 27-March 4, 2012!!
> 
> Keira's pre-trip report can be found here?
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43702843#post43702843



Welcome!! Congratulations on being cancer free!!


----------



## starienite

We got some Mickey Mail today. It is killing me to wait until the kids get home from school. The kids will be okay with me opening all of them right??


----------



## nesser1981

starienite said:


> We got some Mickey Mail today. It is killing me to wait until the kids get home from school. The kids will be okay with me opening all of them right??



Ooh, how exciting!


----------



## starienite

The kids just opened up their first big give boxes! Look at them here!


----------



## LindaBabe

nesser1981 said:


> Oh perfect, I was wondering what kinds of food that they had at GKTW.  We're planning on eating breakfast there every date, and a couple dinners.  We'd do all the dinners there, but the nights I assume we'll be out late, like Epcot for Fireworks, I wanted to make sure we have dinners planned out.



The night  you are in EPCOT, there is a great counter service in the downstairs of the LAND - it has "real meals" (as opposed to "fast food") and the kids meals are plenty for adult light eaters also.  See menus with prices on allearsnet.com


----------



## nesser1981

Can you guys link me up with some of your favorite Disney outfits that I've been seeing in all the pictures on the trip reports.  

I've looked on Etsy and I've found some really cute stuff for Keira, but I'm having a harder time to find stuff for Cooper.  You can PM the info to me too.  I want to get 3 outfits total, for each day at Disney.  Thank you!!


----------



## nesser1981

I think we're just going to get t-shirts for each day at the disney store, much cheaper. Not as cute.  





nesser1981 said:


> Can you guys link me up with some of your favorite Disney outfits that I've been seeing in all the pictures on the trip reports.
> 
> I've looked on Etsy and I've found some really cute stuff for Keira, but I'm having a harder time to find stuff for Cooper.  You can PM the info to me too.  I want to get 3 outfits total, for each day at Disney.  Thank you!!


----------



## Delaney21

nesser1981 said:


> I think we're just going to get t-shirts for each day at the disney store, much cheaper. Not as cute.



Can you link up what you're thinking about getting?  I'm looking for ideas too!


----------



## nesser1981

Delaney21 said:


> Can you link up what you're thinking about getting?  I'm looking for ideas too!



Sure, We each got 3 shirts.  
I got 1 Mickey, 2 different Mickey & Minnie.
http://www.disneystore.com/tees-clo...use-tee-for-women/mp/1299479/1000228+1000765/
http://www.disneystore.com/v-neck-forever-mm-minnie-and-mickey-mouse-tee-for-women/mp/1298952/92031/
http://www.disneystore.com/minnie-loves-mickey-tee-for-women/mp/1293247/92031/

Keira got Dazzling Glitter Minnie, It's all about Minne and the ballet princesses.
http://www.disneystore.com/2-for-20-graphic-tees/mn/92030+1000763/

Cooper got Mickey blue & gray stripes, Mickey & the Gang w/ the rope, and a Pluto w/ the x-ray saying my dog ate my homework.  If you order online they're having a 30% off sale right now.  We went to the store because I wanted to try mine on.  

http://www.disneystore.com/2-for-20-graphic-tees/mn/92030+1000762/
My hubby got Steamboat Mickey, Grumpy and Animal from the Muppets.


----------



## melissa924

wooohoooo!!!! Three more weeks!!!!


----------



## krisalee78

We just got our dates!  We will be arriving at GKTW on October 26, 2012. That puts us there during Halloween- anyone know what GKTW does - if anything- for that Holiday?  

We are all so excited, even though the date is so far away (by choice!).  Jake's actual Wish was to go to Harry Potter World, and we just couldn't think of a better time to go then Halloween. 

 We are planning on staying an additional 8 days- it will truly be a trip of a lifetime!  I think we've decided to stay at Bonnet Creek- the price can't be beat, and as we are only planning on doing to 1 Disney Park/Day after we leave GKTW, it didn't make a ton of sense to stay on site.  During our time off of GKTW, we are planning on using two of the tickets we receive- one for Disney and one for Sea World.  Also planning on hitting Kennedy Space Center, Clearwater Aquarium  (my daughter loves dolphins, and especially Winter the Dolphin from Dolphin Tale), Weeki Wachee State Park (friends of ours went, and our kids now want to go), spend a day at Downtown Disney/Flea Markets, and we might possibly go to Busch Gardens or Gatorland.

Did I mention we are excited?!?!


----------



## nesser1981

Not sure about GKTW at Halloween.  But you do you know you'll get 3 day park hopper to disney, 1 day to sea world, 2 days to universal.  Plus we got some more info on GKTW today with our flight info.  You can request tickets to the Kennedy Space Center and Busch Gardens (which is amazing, btw).  Weeki Wachee is pretty cool.  I'm from North Florida, we went there for our 3rd grade class trip.  They have Mermaids.     Silver Springs up in Ocala is pretty cool too.  Lots of Florida wild life, but I'm not sure how pretty it'll be in late October. 



krisalee78 said:


> We just got our dates!  We will be arriving at GKTW on October 26, 2012. That puts us there during Halloween- anyone know what GKTW does - if anything- for that Holiday?
> 
> We are all so excited, even though the date is so far away (by choice!).  Jake's actual Wish was to go to Harry Potter World, and we just couldn't think of a better time to go then Halloween.
> 
> We are planning on staying an additional 8 days- it will truly be a trip of a lifetime!  I think we've decided to stay at Bonnet Creek- the price can't be beat, and as we are only planning on doing to 1 Disney Park/Day after we leave GKTW, it didn't make a ton of sense to stay on site.  During our time off of GKTW, we are planning on using two of the tickets we receive- one for Disney and one for Sea World.  Also planning on hitting Kennedy Space Center, Clearwater Aquarium  (my daughter loves dolphins, and especially Winter the Dolphin from Dolphin Tale), Weeki Wachee State Park (friends of ours went, and our kids now want to go), spend a day at Downtown Disney/Flea Markets, and we might possibly go to Busch Gardens or Gatorland.
> 
> Did I mention we are excited?!?!


----------



## Moodyzblu

krisalee78 said:


> We just got our dates!  We will be arriving at GKTW on October 26, 2012. That puts us there during Halloween- anyone know what GKTW does - if anything- for that Holiday?
> 
> We are all so excited, even though the date is so far away (by choice!).  Jake's actual Wish was to go to Harry Potter World, and we just couldn't think of a better time to go then Halloween.
> 
> We are planning on staying an additional 8 days- it will truly be a trip of a lifetime!  I think we've decided to stay at Bonnet Creek- the price can't be beat, and as we are only planning on doing to 1 Disney Park/Day after we leave GKTW, it didn't make a ton of sense to stay on site.  During our time off of GKTW, we are planning on using two of the tickets we receive- one for Disney and one for Sea World.  Also planning on hitting Kennedy Space Center, Clearwater Aquarium  (my daughter loves dolphins, and especially Winter the Dolphin from Dolphin Tale), Weeki Wachee State Park (friends of ours went, and our kids now want to go), spend a day at Downtown Disney/Flea Markets, and we might possibly go to Busch Gardens or Gatorland.
> 
> Did I mention we are excited?!?!



Yay for dates !! 
You should try to at least go to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party in Magic Kingdom .. it's an awesome party and fun experience. 
Jaydens main "wish" is also Harry Potter World and our wish granter said they would be doing something special for him the day we go there so I would expect the same for you guys. 
You're going to have a nice,long stay and sounds like you have lots of plans ! It all sounds SO exciting !


----------



## Cheshire Figment

If you are stay an extra eight days, I would strongly suggest a day at Legoland.  It just opened this past October and is aimed primarily for children.  Here is a thread based on a couple of my trips there, especially looking for disabilities.  You might check about tickets for there at GKTW also.


----------



## krisalee78

Can you get tickets for parks (Legoland, Kennedy Space Center) from GKtW for days you won't actually be staying at GKTW?  I thought you could only buy tickets from them for days you are actually staying there.


----------



## nesser1981

krisalee78 said:


> Can you get tickets for parks (Legoland, Kennedy Space Center) from GKtW for days you won't actually be staying at GKTW?  I thought you could only buy tickets from them for days you are actually staying there.



I don't know if they have legoland ones at GKTW yet, but in the information I got it said you can request tickets to Kennedy Space Center, Busch Gardens and water parks.  You don't buy them, they give them to you if they have them.


----------



## nesser1981

Oh, the information I read too was that you just have to use the tickets within 2 weeks of getting them.


----------



## krisalee78

nesser1981 said:


> Oh, the information I read too was that you just have to use the tickets within 2 weeks of getting them.



Oh wow- that will save us a TON.  Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## krisalee78

Moodyzblu said:


> Yay for dates !!
> You should try to at least go to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party in Magic Kingdom .. it's an awesome party and fun experience.
> Jaydens main "wish" is also Harry Potter World and our wish granter said they would be doing something special for him the day we go there so I would expect the same for you guys.
> You're going to have a nice,long stay and sounds like you have lots of plans ! It all sounds SO exciting !



Oh wow- Jake would be so excited to have something even MORE special than this trip!  

I thought about doing the MNSSHP, but wasn't sure if it was worth it (in regards to missing out on time at GKTW nightly partys- I think thats what they have?).  Its worth it then?  I will def check it out- thanks for the tip!


----------



## krisalee78

Cheshire Figment said:


> If you are stay an extra eight days, I would strongly suggest a day at Legoland.  It just opened this past October and is aimed primarily for children.  Here is a thread based on a couple of my trips there, especially looking for disabilities.  You might check about tickets for there at GKTW also.



We were thinking about it!  I heard though that its geared mostly for younger kids, and we have quite a few teens.  (Our kids ages when we travel will be 17, 14, 13, 11, 8, 6, 4, and 2- Our wish kid, Jake- is the 14 year old).    But Jake does LOVE Legos- maybe we could do a half day there!


----------



## nesser1981

Oh, I want to recommend this app to anyone that has an Ipad. They might have it on the iphone too, but we only have an ipad a friend of ours was kind enough to purchase for us when Keira got sick again.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/disne...365817457?mt=8

It has all the wait times of attractions, maps of all the parks & downtown disney. As well as menus complete with prices for all the restaurants in the Disney Resort, hotels, parks, downtown Disney. I love it, been using it pretty much non stop since we got our dates


----------



## ALLMama

39 DAYS until Jacob's MAW trip!

So here are our plans but no firm days on which do them. Any suggestions on order?

We are going Feb 23 - Mar 4 with the last 4 days being on our dime. Going to book POR on Monday as soon as we have 100% confirmation with MAW.

2/23 - Th - Arrive GKTW - XMAS Party (firm)
2/24 - F
2/25 - S
2/26 - S
2/27 - M
2/28 - T
2/29 - W - Check out GKTW and into POR - LEAP DAY!!
3/1 - Th
3/2 - F
3/3 - S
3/4 - Sunday - Depart sometime

Must dos for Jacob:
LEGOLAND! Can't skip this as it's his #1 wish with WDW/Universal after that
Universal
Pirates' League
SeaWorld

So if we have 8 full days with 2 half days and possibly 1 morning (depart) day are the 3 day hopper passes from GKTW enough? Is it a sin that I am considering skipping Epcot altogether?

I'm thinking:
1 full day for each:
- LEGOLAND
- Universal
- SeaWorld
- AK
- DHS
- MK

That leaves us with still 2 full days plus the other half days.

We have no character meals booked as he isn't really into seeing characters or *GASP* Mickey. The only chacters he's interested in are Lego guys and Superheros.

*We are also thinking of doing all the Disney parks in the last 3 days since we will be at POR and have no car. It doesn't make sense for us to try and do Lego, SW or Universal with no car right? Can he still use his MAW button on last 4 days of our trip even though we won't be staying at GKTW? *

Also we have our DD who will be 3 in June. I'm wondering how she will do since she still naps and such. Maybe she will be so tired she naps in the stroller? I need to look into stroller options because Jacob can't walk long distances (like more than 10-15 min) and he is 54lbs. DD is 28 ish lbs and I would prefer a double stroller but we will probably have to have 2 strollers right? That will make it hard because if both adults are pushing strollers and then a child or 2 decides they don't want to ride for awhile and tries to run off.... Yikes! Suggestions on how to deal with 2 kids that can't walk long periods one of which is over the regular stroller limits for size and weight?


----------



## melissa924

We were thinking of going to Busch Gardens during Jo's trip.... Is it worth the drive to go??


----------



## nesser1981

melissa924 said:


> We were thinking of going to Busch Gardens during Jo's trip.... Is it worth the drive to go??



I personally liked Busch Gardens more than I did Animal Kingdom, but keep in mind it has been 11 years since I've been to Busch Gardens & 10 since I've been to AK.  

I thought you could view the animals a lot better @ BG.


----------



## nesser1981

We are going on my DD's MAW trip February 27-March 4!  We will be at GKTW  the same time you guys are! 

This is what our days will look like.  
2/27-Arrive, chill @ GKTW
2/28-MK, Character breakfast @ Crystal Palace, my non wish child is celebrating his 4th birthday, Lunch @ CRT, Dinner back @ GKTW
2/29-Hollywood Studios, Character Breakfast @ Hollywood & Vine, lunch @ Hollywood Studios, Downtown Disney in the evening, Dinner @ Raglan Irish Pub
3/1-Breakfast @ GKTW, meet Mickey & Minnie @ GKTW, Seaworld, lunch there, Dinner & Christmas back @ GKTW
3/2-Breakfast @ GKTW, IOA, Dinner back @ GKTW
3/3-Character Breakfast @ Tusker House @ Animal Kingdom, Evening @ Epcot, dinner @ La Hacienda, hopefully Fireworks
3/4-Leave




ALLMama said:


> 39 DAYS until Jacob's MAW trip!
> 
> So here are our plans but no firm days on which do them. Any suggestions on order?
> 
> We are going Feb 23 - Mar 4 with the last 4 days being on our dime. Going to book POR on Monday as soon as we have 100% confirmation with MAW.
> 
> 2/23 - Th - Arrive GKTW - XMAS Party (firm)
> 2/24 - F
> 2/25 - S
> 2/26 - S
> 2/27 - M
> 2/28 - T
> 2/29 - W - Check out GKTW and into POR - LEAP DAY!!
> 3/1 - Th
> 3/2 - F
> 3/3 - S
> 3/4 - Sunday - Depart sometime
> 
> Must dos for Jacob:
> LEGOLAND! Can't skip this as it's his #1 wish with WDW/Universal after that
> Universal
> Pirates' League
> SeaWorld
> 
> So if we have 8 full days with 2 half days and possibly 1 morning (depart) day are the 3 day hopper passes from GKTW enough? Is it a sin that I am considering skipping Epcot altogether?
> 
> I'm thinking:
> 1 full day for each:
> - LEGOLAND
> - Universal
> - SeaWorld
> - AK
> - DHS
> - MK
> 
> That leaves us with still 2 full days plus the other half days.
> 
> We have no character meals booked as he isn't really into seeing characters or *GASP* Mickey. The only chacters he's interested in are Lego guys and Superheros.
> 
> *We are also thinking of doing all the Disney parks in the last 3 days since we will be at POR and have no car. It doesn't make sense for us to try and do Lego, SW or Universal with no car right? Can he still use his MAW button on last 4 days of our trip even though we won't be staying at GKTW? *
> 
> Also we have our DD who will be 3 in June. I'm wondering how she will do since she still naps and such. Maybe she will be so tired she naps in the stroller? I need to look into stroller options because Jacob can't walk long distances (like more than 10-15 min) and he is 54lbs. DD is 28 ish lbs and I would prefer a double stroller but we will probably have to have 2 strollers right? That will make it hard because if both adults are pushing strollers and then a child or 2 decides they don't want to ride for awhile and tries to run off.... Yikes! Suggestions on how to deal with 2 kids that can't walk long periods one of which is over the regular stroller limits for size and weight?


----------



## ALLMama

nesser1981 said:


> We are going on my DD's MAW trip February 27-March 4!  We will be at GKTW  the same time you guys are!
> 
> This is what our days will look like.
> 2/27-Arrive, chill @ GKTW
> 2/28-MK, Character breakfast @ Crystal Palace, my non wish child is celebrating his 4th birthday, Lunch @ CRT, Dinner back @ GKTW
> 2/29-Hollywood Studios, Character Breakfast @ Hollywood & Vine, lunch @ Hollywood Studios, Downtown Disney in the evening, Dinner @ Raglan Irish Pub
> 3/1-Breakfast @ GKTW, meet Mickey & Minnie @ GKTW, Seaworld, lunch there, Dinner & Christmas back @ GKTW
> 3/2-Breakfast @ GKTW, IOA, Dinner back @ GKTW
> 3/3-Character Breakfast @ Tusker House @ Animal Kingdom, Evening @ Epcot, dinner @ La Hacienda, hopefully Fireworks
> 3/4-Leave



Yay!! You are much more on the ball with planning than me. Ok so I looked into it more. We watched some of the Netflix videos and he has decided he does want to eat with Mickey and also Jake.

These are the things I think we are going to try and do:
Character Breakfast at Chef Mickey
Character Breakfast at Hollywood & Vine
Mickey's Backyard BBQ - only available on 3/1 or 3/2 so need to book tomorrow once I get 100% confirmation on dates

Now about the fireworks shows.... I need to look into them.
So they are at MK, Epcot and Fantasmic? Am I missing anything?


----------



## nesser1981

ALLMama said:


> Yay!! You are much more on the ball with planning than me. Ok so I looked into it more. We watched some of the Netflix videos and he has decided he does want to eat with Mickey and also Jake.
> 
> These are the things I think we are going to try and do:
> Character Breakfast at Chef Mickey
> Character Breakfast at Hollywood & Vine
> Mickey's Backyard BBQ - only available on 3/1 or 3/2 so need to book tomorrow once I get 100% confirmation on dates
> 
> Now about the fireworks shows.... I need to look into them.
> So they are at MK, Epcot and Fantasmic? Am I missing anything?



I don't think so.  If you go with seeing them at MK, don't forget they have the Electric Parade.  We're choosing Epcot for fireworks only because we're parking hopping w/ Epcot & AK, so I thought that would work best.  

I'd love to do Mickey's Backyard BBQ, but since we're doing CRT I decided to skip it.  

You can make the reservations all online too, did you know that?

Oh, and we're also doing the Pirate Makeovers @ the Pirate League in the MK.  You have to call for those, but its $30 a child, not bad at all.


----------



## Moodyzblu

I have a question for those that have extended their stay but didn't keep the car .. how do I get the car back ? Do I have to drive it back to the airport and then find a way back to my resort ? Is there any other way ?


----------



## nesser1981

Moodyzblu said:


> I have a question for those that have extended their stay but didn't keep the car .. how do I get the car back ? Do I have to drive it back to the airport and then find a way back to my resort ? Is there any other way ?



I'd think either that, or if you signed up for transportation from Disney since you're staying on property, they probably have a shuttle you can take.


----------



## Moodyzblu

nesser1981 said:


> I'd think either that, or if you signed up for transportation from Disney since you're staying on property, they probably have a shuttle you can take.



I was hoping to avoid driving all the way back to the airport. I suppose I can take the Magical Express back to Pop though. It's just a big chunk of the day !


----------



## crashbb

Moodyzblu said:


> I was hoping to avoid driving all the way back to the airport. I suppose I can take the Magical Express back to Pop though. It's just a big chunk of the day !



If you are renting from Alamo (I think that's the one), they may be willing to let you drop the car off at Swan/Dolphin, where they have an office.  If you explain that it is for MAW, they may waive the one-way fee (if they have one).

Other companies have locations close to WDW property.  It may be worth trying to drop the car off there - some may have the "pick you up/drop you off" option or your time might be worth a cab ride from there to WDW property.


----------



## starienite

More Big Give came yesterday! Look at it here!


----------



## Moodyzblu

crashbb said:


> If you are renting from Alamo (I think that's the one), they may be willing to let you drop the car off at Swan/Dolphin, where they have an office.  If you explain that it is for MAW, they may waive the one-way fee (if they have one).
> 
> Other companies have locations close to WDW property.  It may be worth trying to drop the car off there - some may have the "pick you up/drop you off" option or your time might be worth a cab ride from there to WDW property.



We're getting the car from Avis. I should call them and find out how I can do this without a trip back to MCO.


----------



## nesser1981

starienite said:


> More Big Give came yesterday! Look at it here!



They are making out aren't they!


----------



## ALLMama

nesser1981 said:


> I don't think so.  If you go with seeing them at MK, don't forget they have the Electric Parade.  We're choosing Epcot for fireworks only because we're parking hopping w/ Epcot & AK, so I thought that would work best.
> 
> I'd love to do Mickey's Backyard BBQ, but since we're doing CRT I decided to skip it.
> 
> You can make the reservations all online too, did you know that?
> 
> Oh, and we're also doing the Pirate Makeovers @ the Pirate League in the MK.  You have to call for those, but its $30 a child, not bad at all.



Thanks for the reminder about the parade. I think we are going to buy an extra 1 day pass and do MK in 2 days instead of 1. Hmm... or maybe just do 1 day at Epcot and the fireworks there?? He for sure wants to do Pirate's League. Do you think it's worth it to pay for my 2 almost 3 year old to do it too? She does really really well with facepainting and will sit still for long periods of time. Not sure... Jacob isn't really into princesses  so I think the BBQ will be fun. I told him about it and he thought it sounded cool.


----------



## ALLMama

Moodyzblu said:


> I have a question for those that have extended their stay but didn't keep the car .. how do I get the car back ? Do I have to drive it back to the airport and then find a way back to my resort ? Is there any other way ?



Good question! I would love to not have to trek all the way back to the airport!

For extended stayers: Can you still use your MAW button after you check out of GKTW if it's still in the same "trip".


----------



## crashbb

Moodyzblu said:


> We're getting the car from Avis. I should call them and find out how I can do this without a trip back to MCO.



Just checked.  There is an AVIS in the Hilton that is right across the street from Downtown Disney.  Disney transportation is great from DTD, but it is doable (especially since you'd be going to a resort) or a cab ride wouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## nesser1981

Um, I don't know really abut the almost 3 year old.  I'd say go for it.  





ALLMama said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the parade. I think we are going to buy an extra 1 day pass and do MK in 2 days instead of 1. Hmm... or maybe just do 1 day at Epcot and the fireworks there?? He for sure wants to do Pirate's League. Do you think it's worth it to pay for my 2 almost 3 year old to do it too? She does really really well with facepainting and will sit still for long periods of time. Not sure... Jacob isn't really into princesses  so I think the BBQ will be fun. I told him about it and he thought it sounded cool.


----------



## starienite

Can we be added to the first page of ptr links? Thanks so much!


----------



## livndisney

ALLMama said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the parade. I think we are going to buy an extra 1 day pass and do MK in 2 days instead of 1. Hmm... or maybe just do 1 day at Epcot and the fireworks there?? He for sure wants to do Pirate's League. Do you think it's worth it to pay for my 2 almost 3 year old to do it too? She does really really well with facepainting and will sit still for long periods of time. Not sure... Jacob isn't really into princesses  so I think the BBQ will be fun. I told him about it and he thought it sounded cool.



Just as an FYI about the Pirate League-(From the Disney website)

Guests must be at least 3 years of age. Reservations are strongly recommended and can be made up to 180 days prior to arrival.


----------



## Sean's momma

So we leave on Saturday! yay! I wanted to let you guys know that if you have any questions such as current pricing on things in the parks or if you want specific pictures (of the villas, the grounds, etc) to let me know and I will do my best to find out/take picture/etc while we are there!


----------



## nesser1981

Sean's momma said:


> So we leave on Saturday! yay! I wanted to let you guys know that if you have any questions such as current pricing on things in the parks or if you want specific pictures (of the villas, the grounds, etc) to let me know and I will do my best to find out/take picture/etc while we are there!



Have a great trip!!  I can't wait to read all about it when you get back!  Heading to your PTR now.


----------



## Moodyzblu

crashbb said:


> Just checked.  There is an AVIS in the Hilton that is right across the street from Downtown Disney.  Disney transportation is great from DTD, but it is doable (especially since you'd be going to a resort) or a cab ride wouldn't be too expensive.



That is great to know !! Thank you so much.


----------



## lorasmom

We got dates today! Details in my PTR


----------



## nesser1981

I asked that my old PTR be deleted, the one I couldn't find and they deleted my current one instead!  UGH.  

So, here is my old one and I'll update it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2798191

I'm going to see if I can get them to bring the current one back, but I'm assuming its gone forever now.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

krisalee78 said:


> Can you get tickets for parks (Legoland, Kennedy Space Center) from GKtW for days you won't actually be staying at GKTW?  I thought you could only buy tickets from them for days you are actually staying there.



The tickets that you get from GKTW have to be done while staying on property. You can not use them after your stay at GKTW. We were there last March and wanted to go to Bush Gardens after our stay and thankfully I was told that you had to use the tickets while staying on property. I had to change all our plans but was worth it.


----------



## nesser1981

Mom2mitokids said:


> The tickets that you get from GKTW have to be done while staying on property. You can not use them after your stay at GKTW. We were there last March and wanted to go to Bush Gardens after our stay and thankfully I was told that you had to use the tickets while staying on property. I had to change all our plans but was worth it.




They GKTW guide that I just downloaded was dated April 2011 said you must use the tickets within 2 weeks from the date you received them.

You could always call and ask.  I just called them a couple days ago to ask about my friends visiting while we're there.  They were very nice.  

_•Present free tickets received at the Give Kids The World Orientation.  Tickets are valid for 
       any one day at the park for two weeks from date of issue_


----------



## ALLMama

Sean's momma said:


> So we leave on Saturday! yay! I wanted to let you guys know that if you have any questions such as current pricing on things in the parks or if you want specific pictures (of the villas, the grounds, etc) to let me know and I will do my best to find out/take picture/etc while we are there!



Yay! Have a wonderful trip!



lorasmom said:


> We got dates today! Details in my PTR



Awesome!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> The tickets that you get from GKTW have to be done while staying on property. You can not use them after your stay at GKTW. We were there last March and wanted to go to Bush Gardens after our stay and thankfully I was told that you had to use the tickets while staying on property. I had to change all our plans but was worth it.



I was told differently by friends but I will call to double check as well.



nesser1981 said:


> They GKTW guide that I just downloaded was dated April 2011 said you must use the tickets within 2 weeks from the date you received them.
> 
> You could always call and ask.  I just called them a couple days ago to ask about my friends visiting while we're there.  They were very nice.
> 
> _Present free tickets received at the Give Kids The World Orientation.  Tickets are valid for
> any one day at the park for two weeks from date of issue_




Yes, that's what I read from the guide as well and we have friends that have used theirs after their stay at GKTW but within the 2 week time frame.

-----------
I booked our extra days last night!! We got our flight information so I could book. We are going to stay at Beach Club after GKTW and I also booked Mickey's BBQ. Now I just need to find out when they have his PL ressie for so I can plan around that.


----------



## nesser1981

Sounds great!  



ALLMama said:


> Yay! Have a wonderful trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was told differently by friends but I will call to double check as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I read from the guide as well and we have friends that have used theirs after their stay at GKTW but within the 2 week time frame.
> 
> -----------
> I booked our extra days last night!! We got our flight information so I could book. We are going to stay at Beach Club after GKTW and I also booked Mickey's BBQ. Now I just need to find out when they have his PL ressie for so I can plan around that.


----------



## Moodyzblu

ALLMama said:


> -----------
> I booked our extra days last night!! We got our flight information so I could book. We are going to stay at Beach Club after GKTW and I also booked Mickey's BBQ. Now I just need to find out when they have his PL ressie for so I can plan around that.



Sounds great !!!


----------



## ALLMama

Thanks! Just called PL and they have it set so here's our plans so far:

2/23 - Arrive GKTW - hang out GKTW and XMAS party (firm)
2/24 -
2/25 - MK - Harmony Barbershop for DD (not 3 yet) and PL for DS
2/26 -
2/27 -
2/28 -
2/29 - Check out GKTW and into BC - 1/2 day maybe Downtown Disney?
3/1 - 
3/2 - Mickey BBQ
3/3 - 
3/4 - Depart BC flight around 6:30pm

So these are the things we would like to do. Where would you fill them in?

1 day Legoland
1 or 2 days Universal
1 day Seaworld
2 or 3 other days at Disney Parks (have the 1 MK day already planned)

For meals CM breakfast and H&V breakfast or lunch but leaning towards lunch. Then maybe Wishes Desert Party?


----------



## nesser1981

Wow, I don't know, you have so many days.  You don't have to double up at all, except maybe getting all 4 disney parks in without buying more tickets.





ALLMama said:


> Thanks! Just called PL and they have it set so here's our plans so far:
> 
> 2/23 - Arrive GKTW - hang out GKTW and XMAS party (firm)
> 2/24 -
> 2/25 - MK - Harmony Barbershop for DD (not 3 yet) and PL for DS
> 2/26 -
> 2/27 -
> 2/28 -
> 2/29 - Check out GKTW and into BC - 1/2 day maybe Downtown Disney?
> 3/1 -
> 3/2 - Mickey BBQ
> 3/3 -
> 3/4 - Depart BC flight around 6:30pm
> 
> So these are the things we would like to do. Where would you fill them in?
> 
> 1 day Legoland
> 1 or 2 days Universal
> 1 day Seaworld
> 2 or 3 other days at Disney Parks (have the 1 MK day already planned)
> 
> For meals CM breakfast and H&V breakfast or lunch but leaning towards lunch. Then maybe Wishes Desert Party?


----------



## nesser1981

If I were planning for that many days, this is what I'd do.

2/23 - Arrive GKTW - hang out GKTW and XMAS party (firm)
2/24 -Meet Universal characters @ GKTW, Sea World-Princess & Pirates Party @ GKTW
2/25 - MK - Harmony Barbershop for DD (not 3 yet) and PL for DS
2/26 -AK and or Epcot
2/27 - Meet Mickey @ GKTW before, Universal
2/28 -IOA 
2/29 - Check out GKTW and into BC - 1/2 day maybe Downtown Disney? Dinner there too, maybe T-Rex, the kids will probably love it.  Mine did when we went.
3/1 - Lego Land
3/2 - Day to relax-Mickey BBQ
3/3 - Hollywood Studios w/ character meal and or Epcot
3/4 - Character meal @ Chef Mickey's maybe, somewhere not inside a park, then maybe Downtown Disney to kill time until your flight leaves.  Depart BC flight around 6:30pm


----------



## sgarrity

ALLMama said:


> Thanks! Just called PL and they have it set so here's our plans so far:
> 
> 2/23 - Arrive GKTW - hang out GKTW and XMAS party (firm)
> 2/24 -
> 2/25 - MK - Harmony Barbershop for DD (not 3 yet) and PL for DS
> 2/26 -
> 2/27 -
> 2/28 -
> 2/29 - Check out GKTW and into BC - 1/2 day maybe Downtown Disney?
> 3/1 -
> 3/2 - Mickey BBQ
> 3/3 -
> 3/4 - Depart BC flight around 6:30pm
> 
> So these are the things we would like to do. Where would you fill them in?
> 
> 1 day Legoland
> 1 or 2 days Universal
> 1 day Seaworld
> 2 or 3 other days at Disney Parks (have the 1 MK day already planned)
> 
> For meals CM breakfast and H&V breakfast or lunch but leaning towards lunch. Then maybe Wishes Desert Party?



We stayed extra days and this is what we found, To get tickets free Lego land, you will need to do it while at GKTW.  Sea World was easy to do after the main trip as it was mostly show and they still let you have priority seating and the fish.  Universal seemed to be mostly for older kids and with the pass you can easily do it in one day.  My kids loved IOA (Dr. Suess land, comic strip area, Popeye ship and dinosaur land).  We were able to extend our GAC easily and got a quick pass the last few days (at first did not get new GAC issued and a CM at AK question us and told us to get a new one so we did with no problem.  I wore both the pass from GKTW (even though expired) and the new GAC, just in case either was questioned.


----------



## ALLMama

nesser1981 said:


> If I were planning for that many days, this is what I'd do.
> 
> 2/23 - Arrive GKTW - hang out GKTW and XMAS party (firm)
> 2/24 -Meet Universal characters @ GKTW, Sea World-Princess & Pirates Party @ GKTW
> 2/25 - MK - Harmony Barbershop for DD (not 3 yet) and PL for DS
> 2/26 -AK and or Epcot
> 2/27 - Meet Mickey @ GKTW before, Universal
> 2/28 -IOA
> 2/29 - Check out GKTW and into BC - 1/2 day maybe Downtown Disney? Dinner there too, maybe T-Rex, the kids will probably love it.  Mine did when we went.
> 3/1 - Lego Land
> 3/2 - Day to relax-Mickey BBQ
> 3/3 - Hollywood Studios w/ character meal and or Epcot
> 3/4 - Character meal @ Chef Mickey's maybe, somewhere not inside a park, then maybe Downtown Disney to kill time until your flight leaves.  Depart BC flight around 6:30pm



Wow! Thanks! The only thing I might switch would be the Legoland day because we won't have a car after 2/29. What is IOA?


----------



## newdrama12

ALLMama said:


> Wow! Thanks! The only thing I might switch would be the Legoland day because we won't have a car after 2/29. What is IOA?



IOA=Islands of Advenuture. The other park at Universal, where Harry Potter, Suess Landing, and Superhero Island is.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

ALLMama said:


> Yay! Have a wonderful trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was told differently by friends but I will call to double check as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I read from the guide as well and we have friends that have used theirs after their stay at GKTW but within the 2 week time frame.
> 
> -----------
> I booked our extra days last night!! We got our flight information so I could book. We are going to stay at Beach Club after GKTW and I also booked Mickey's BBQ. Now I just need to find out when they have his PL ressie for so I can plan around that.



What I meant was the extra tickets you can get from GKTW. Like to the Kennedy Space Center, Bush Gardens, the alligator place... All the little extra you can do.Those you can only do while staying on property. 
 The Disney tickets, Sea World, and both Universal tickets are 14 days after first use. If you use your tickets after GKTW..just make sure you go and extend the dates.


----------



## ALLMama

sgarrity said:


> We stayed extra days and this is what we found, To get tickets free Lego land, you will need to do it while at GKTW.  Sea World was easy to do after the main trip as it was mostly show and they still let you have priority seating and the fish.  Universal seemed to be mostly for older kids and with the pass you can easily do it in one day.  My kids loved IOA (Dr. Suess land, comic strip area, Popeye ship and dinosaur land).  We were able to extend our GAC easily and got a quick pass the last few days (at first did not get new GAC issued and a CM at AK question us and told us to get a new one so we did with no problem.  I wore both the pass from GKTW (even though expired) and the new GAC, just in case either was questioned.



Oh good to know! I've been wondering if we could use the MAW/GKTW pass for our last 4 days. I see now what IOA is. DS (wish kid) really wants to see the Superheros so we will make sure to see them at GKTW and it sounds like he will like IOA. Does it make sense to do all the non-Disney parks while at GKTW and then the Disney parks the last several days while staying at BC? The reason I ask is because we won't have a car after we check out of GKTW. Will it make a difference MAW wise and be just as magical for him?


----------



## ALLMama

newdrama12 said:


> IOA=Islands of Advenuture. The other park at Universal, where Harry Potter, Suess Landing, and Superhero Island is.



Thanks! I didn't know what it stood for. 



Mom2mitokids said:


> What I meant was the extra tickets you can get from GKTW. Like to the Kennedy Space Center, Bush Gardens, the alligator place... All the little extra you can do.Those you can only do while staying on property.
> The Disney tickets, Sea World, and both Universal tickets are 14 days after first use. If you use your tickets after GKTW..just make sure you go and extend the dates.



Ah ok! We hadn't really thought about the extra tickets. I did look at the guide online and the only thing I thought he really really might want to do was the flight thing but he might like the alligator place too. So much to do! Everything I show him he'll say "I want to do that." LOL! The only thing he vetoed completely and said no way was meals with Princesses.


----------



## nesser1981

ALLMama said:


> Wow! Thanks! The only thing I might switch would be the Legoland day because we won't have a car after 2/29. What is IOA?



  Glad it helped.

I see other told you what IOA, I'll be honest, that's one of the parks I'm the most excited about since I've been doing research.  We've never been, but DH & I both love Harry Potter.  DD loves all things Seuss and DS is really starting to get into Super Heros.


----------



## sgarrity

ALLMama said:


> Oh good to know! I've been wondering if we could use the MAW/GKTW pass for our last 4 days. I see now what IOA is. DS (wish kid) really wants to see the Superheros so we will make sure to see them at GKTW and it sounds like he will like IOA. Does it make sense to do all the non-Disney parks while at GKTW and then the Disney parks the last several days while staying at BC? The reason I ask is because we won't have a car after we check out of GKTW. Will it make a difference MAW wise and be just as magical for him?



 Yes, I would do it that way.  Remember the time at GKTW is magical. We have been home a little over 2 weeks and my kids are still talking GKTW more than the parks.  You are going at a non busy time anyway and you should have no problem extending your GAC I would show them the one from GKTW and go from there.  They gave us a pass to use the wheelchair lane.  MY 4 year old loved IOA and got a private meet and greet with the xmen, Captain America and spiderman.  ALSO I found that IOA was the best at making the time magical as they let my kids ride the rides over and over and gave us the benefit of personal escorts to get on the rides.


----------



## nesser1981

I can't wait to read your TR!!!  



sgarrity said:


> Yes, I would do it that way.  Remember the time at GKTW is magical. We have been home a little over 2 weeks and my kids are still talking GKTW more than the parks.  You are going at a non busy time anyway and you should have no problem extending your GAC I would show them the one from GKTW and go from there.  They gave us a pass to use the wheelchair lane.  MY 4 year old loved IOA and got a private meet and greet with the xmen, Captain America and spiderman.  ALSO I found that IOA was the best at making the time magical as they let my kids ride the rides over and over and gave us the benefit of personal escorts to get on the rides.


----------



## lorasmom

I am cross posting from my PTR! I spoke with our wish coordinator again, and she said they cannot extend the dates - that it's MaW policy, and it can't be done? I told her we would obviously pay for our own accommodations, food, etc, beyond the wish dates, but she said no go. 

That just can't be right, so many other people extend?


----------



## Moodyzblu

lorasmom said:


> I am cross posting from my PTR! I spoke with our wish coordinator again, and she said they cannot extend the dates - that it's MaW policy, and it can't be done? I told her we would obviously pay for our own accommodations, food, etc, beyond the wish dates, but she said no go.
> 
> That just can't be right, so many other people extend?



I think this is one of those things that vary from chapter to chapter. All I had to do was fill out a extended stay form.


----------



## nesser1981

Moodyzblu said:


> I think this is one of those things that vary from chapter to chapter. All I had to do was fill out a extended stay form.



I agree, probably varies from chapter to chapter.  It's not something we considered, but I've seen other people say that, they couldn't extend here on the boards.


----------



## nesser1981

Another question about GKTW, is the La Di Da Spa always opened? 

I know Keira will want to do this, and I was hoping when my friend visits that Keira and her 2 girls would be able to visit the spa together.


----------



## Momto15

Our chapter won't allow people to extend trips because it could be a liability for MAW. I am just assuming things but they must have had a bad experience or they wouldn't have had to make this rule. We had hoped to stay an extra week just because for our big family going to Disney World is not something we will probably ever get to do again. (We live near Seattle so the airfare for this many people to anywhere is definitely NOT in our budge!) But we are just so thankful to have one week for Angelinas MAW trip- in the end it really didn't matter 
Blessings,
Sarah
Princess Angelina's MAW PT report
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## newdrama12

nesser1981 said:


> Another question about GKTW, is the La Di Da Spa always opened?
> 
> I know Keira will want to do this, and I was hoping when my friend visits that Keira and her 2 girls would be able to visit the spa together.



5-9PM every night


----------



## ALLMama

lorasmom - I'm sorry you cannot extend but I'm sure just like everyone said it will be magical and wonderful while you are there. I'm somewhat concerned that we will be there too long and the kids will be burned out so I will have to make sure we get downtime as well. Our family will likely not be able to go back for a long long time too so I understand about wanting to see/do as much as possible.

-----

Question for those that have already gone: Did you worry as it got closer about your wish kiddo getting sick? I'm starting to get nervous about it even though besides taking extra precautions there's really nothing I can do. I'm so tempted to keep him out of school a few days before we leave. LOL! Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## starienite

ALLMama said:


> Question for those that have already gone: Did you worry as it got closer about your wish kiddo getting sick? I'm starting to get nervous about it even though besides taking extra precautions there's really nothing I can do. I'm so tempted to keep him out of school a few days before we leave. LOL! Anyone else feel the same way?



The day before we leave is half day of school, but if it wasn't I would probably keep them home the day before just to make it easier as we are staying at my parents the night before we leave for logistical reasons.


----------



## sweetmarieT

OK so I posted Cassie's PTR/wish trip...now what do I do and how do I link it to a spot where other wish families have theirs?  I'm so lost and overwhelmed with this stuff but its important to Cassie that I do it.


----------



## sweetmarieT

lorasmom said:


> I am cross posting from my PTR! I spoke with our wish coordinator again, and she said they cannot extend the dates - that it's MaW policy, and it can't be done? I told her we would obviously pay for our own accommodations, food, etc, beyond the wish dates, but she said no go.
> 
> That just can't be right, so many other people extend?


We are in the same boat....We want to extend our with us handle the expenses but with the Children's Wish Foundation the won't extend for medical insurance reasons.  So we will be coming home and flying right straight back.


----------



## sweetmarieT

Does anyone know how to go about getting some of those adorable outfits for my daughter.  I've seen so many and they are breathtakenly beautiful so I'd love to get Cassie one....or two...or three...etc!  LOL


----------



## sweetmarieT

Oh yea, one more thing....can I get a character lunch at MK or am I pretty much screwed for not making it a year ago?  How do I go about making resorvations if its possible?  I feel like a dummy asking all of these questions.


----------



## livndisney

sweetmarieT said:


> Does anyone know how to go about getting some of those adorable outfits for my daughter.  I've seen so many and they are breathtakenly beautiful so I'd love to get Cassie one....or two...or three...etc!  LOL



You can order custom made outfits from many people on Etsy. Though if your trip is soon you may want to just make some iron on tees as custom outfits take time to make.

If you go the tee route there is a thread on this board of people who design iron ons.

Many outfits you have seen here are from the Big Give and that is not something you can ask to join. Families are chosen by volunteers as time and materials are available.


----------



## livndisney

sweetmarieT said:


> Oh yea, one more thing....can I get a character lunch at MK or am I pretty much screwed for not making it a year ago?  How do I go about making resorvations if its possible?  I feel like a dummy asking all of these questions.



You can make adrs on the phone or online. Basically if there is nothing available that you want, keep trying! Availablility changes all the time.

Some adrs require a credit card hold and some even require prepayment. You may want to take a look at allears.net to see what characters/food is available in each location.


----------



## nesser1981

sweetmarieT said:


> Oh yea, one more thing....can I get a character lunch at MK or am I pretty much screwed for not making it a year ago?  How do I go about making resorvations if its possible?  I feel like a dummy asking all of these questions.



I made all ours online, expect Cinderella's Royal Table.  Our Wish Coordinator did that for us.


----------



## nesser1981

sweetmarieT said:


> OK so I posted Cassie's PTR/wish trip...now what do I do and how do I link it to a spot where other wish families have theirs?  I'm so lost and overwhelmed with this stuff but its important to Cassie that I do it.



On the first page the person that started the thread has to do it.  I think someone said she is very busy right now.

But you could post the link to your PTR here and then in your signature the link to your PTR and everyone that sees a post from you will know to go there.  

That's what I've done.  We have 40 days until our trip though.  I have a good, solid plan for our trip.  Please let me know if you'd like a little help, I love planning.  LOL!


----------



## lorasmom

Momto15 said:


> Our chapter won't allow people to extend trips because it could be a liability for MAW. I am just assuming things but they must have had a bad experience or they wouldn't have had to make this rule. We had hoped to stay an extra week just because for our big family going to Disney World is not something we will probably ever get to do again. (We live near Seattle so the airfare for this many people to anywhere is definitely NOT in our budge!) But we are just so thankful to have one week for Angelinas MAW trip- in the end it really didn't matter
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> Princess Angelina's MAW PT report
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616





ALLMama said:


> lorasmom - I'm sorry you cannot extend but I'm sure just like everyone said it will be magical and wonderful while you are there. I'm somewhat concerned that we will be there too long and the kids will be burned out so I will have to make sure we get downtime as well. Our family will likely not be able to go back for a long long time too so I understand about wanting to see/do as much as possible.





sweetmarieT said:


> We are in the same boat....We want to extend our with us handle the expenses but with the Children's Wish Foundation the won't extend for medical insurance reasons.  So we will be coming home and flying right straight back.





Moodyzblu said:


> I think this is one of those things that vary from chapter to chapter. All I had to do was fill out a extended stay form.



Thanks, you guys. I KNOW it will be a fantastic trip either way - I think just the way she worded it made me feel a bit nutty, like it was the strangest thing ever, and that the national policy was that they cannot do it. 

For us, we grew up in FL, and all of our family still lives there. We pretty much live in Cali by ourselves - we've done all of this alone, all of Gab's treatments, the procedures, all alone. We were really hoping to be able to spend a bit of time with our parents, cousins, etc, and since my H had to stop working, a trip like this isn't something we would generally be able to afford.

I'm just bummed. She just wasn't super nice about it. Maybe I have a bad seed of a wish coordinator .


----------



## ALLMama

sweetmarieT said:


> Oh yea, one more thing....can I get a character lunch at MK or am I pretty much screwed for not making it a year ago?  How do I go about making resorvations if its possible?  I feel like a dummy asking all of these questions.



Your coordinator can make some reservations for you. I'm not sure how many they can or will make. We tried to just ask for the things he absolutley wanted (Pirates League, Legoland and meeting Superheros). I'm actually glad that they didn't make a ton for us because they didn't really give us a pick of dates or times for PL, they just told us the time and date so I'm planning around that. The character meals that we are planning though are pretty much open (CM and H&V as well as Mickey's BBQ) but if some are booked solid and your wish kids MUST do a certain one there is no harm in letting your coordinator know.


----------



## sgarrity

nesser1981 said:


> I can't wait to read your TR!!!



Yeah, I know I have so much information I want to share.  We had a little hiccup the last few days of our trip, my 11 year old son started urinating red.     We took him to our pediatrician the first week home, they said maybe he had an infection and prescribed antibiotics and to follow up in a week.  So we followed up on Friday  and his urinalysis showed serious concerns so they sent us to the ER in Nashville (2 hour drive).  Of course I was in shock and terror and thinking all kids of scary things.  They kept us all night and came home Saturday then received a call Monday to return ASAP.  So we went back on Monday and they did lots of testing.  The end result is Kidney stones (Thank God!).  I know my thankfulness may seem strange to some but to us after being through a serious illness with one child, kidney stones seems like no big deal.   So now this Friday we are having a lithotripsy to break them up and they tell me he should be fine after that.  So on to the trip report.  I am going to do the whole trip report this weekend.  At least I think I am.


----------



## nesser1981

sgarrity said:


> Yeah, I know I have so much information I want to share.  We had a little hiccup the last few days of our trip, my 11 year old son started urinating red.     We took him to our pediatrician the first week home, they said maybe he had an infection and prescribed antibiotics and to follow up in a week.  So we followed up on Friday  and his urinalysis showed serious concerns so they sent us to the ER in Nashville (2 hour drive).  Of course I was in shock and terror and thinking all kids of scary things.  They kept us all night and came home Saturday then received a call Monday to return ASAP.  So we went back on Monday and they did lots of testing.  The end result is Kidney stones (Thank God!).  I know my thankfulness may seem strange to some but to us after being through a serious illness with one child, kidney stones seems like no big deal.   So now this Friday we are having a lithotripsy to break them up and they tell me he should be fine after that.  So on to the trip report.  I am going to do the whole trip report this weekend.  At least I think I am.




Oh gosh!  Well I'm glad its just kidney stones!  How Scary!


----------



## sweetmarieT

I am so thankful to the wonderful people on here that have been so great and helping me figure out how to post and add things and all the stuff that I am so lost on.  I'm still bumping arround as I go but figuring things out a little at a time.  A huge "Thank you" for all that have been so helpful!!!!  


I've learned that I should of been on here months ago to start planning.  I found out today that it is to late to try and do a character dinner which my daughter is desperately hoping for.  I asked The Children's Wish Foundation about how to arrange a meet with Harry Potter but I guess that probably wont happen as well.  So having said that....does anyone know anything about how to get her a wand and a slytherin robe?  I don't know if I have to plan this ahead of time or if I can just walk into a store and buy them.  I feel so lost and overwhelmed and disappointed that I'm not more organized.  I'm OCD so I normally would of started working this out months ago but I guess I just thought that the Children's Wish Foundation was doing all of the planning.  I really should of asked questions!  I just didn't even know what questions to ask.


----------



## Sean's momma

sweetmarieT said:


> I've learned that I should of been on here months ago to start planning.  I found out today that it is to late to try and do a character dinner which my daughter is desperately hoping for.  I asked The Children's Wish Foundation about how to arrange a meet with Harry Potter but I guess that probably wont happen as well.  So having said that....does anyone know anything about how to get her a wand and a slytherin robe?



Depending on where you want to eat you may possibly be able to still get reservations. I was amazed at how many reservations are still open for this coming week at most of the restaurants!

In regards to the wand and robe, i know you can buy wands at Olivanders (sp? ) at IoA and i would be totally shocked if they didn't sell robes as well!


Look at Mickey almost all the way across my trip countdown thingymabob! New update on our PTR! Met with wish granters today!


----------



## Momto15

ALLMama said:


> lorasmom - I'm sorry you cannot extend but I'm sure just like everyone said it will be magical and wonderful while you are there. I'm somewhat concerned that we will be there too long and the kids will be burned out so I will have to make sure we get downtime as well. Our family will likely not be able to go back for a long long time too so I understand about wanting to see/do as much as possible.
> 
> -----
> 
> Question for those that have already gone: Did you worry as it got closer about your wish kiddo getting sick? I'm starting to get nervous about it even though besides taking extra precautions there's really nothing I can do. I'm so tempted to keep him out of school a few days before we leave. LOL! Anyone else feel the same way?



Oh my. Now that you mention it YES! 
I don't think that a week goes by when we don't have at least one person sick with something. I think I should get some zinc and airborne and make sure hand washing is at an all time high the week before we leave!
Sarah
Angelina's MAW PT report
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## kjpotter

sweetmarieT - IOU sells robes and wands.  Ollivander's sells wands, Dervish and Banges sells wands and robes, and sometimes there is also a cart outside selling wands. Robes are $100 and wands are about $30.

You cannot meet Harry Potter at IOU.  I have only visited once, but I'd be happy to answer any other questions you might have.  

Also, what character meal are you looking for?


----------



## sweetmarieT

kjpotter said:


> sweetmarieT - IOU sells robes and wands.  Ollivander's sells wands, Dervish and Banges sells wands and robes, and sometimes there is also a cart outside selling wands. Robes are $100 and wands are about $30.
> 
> You cannot meet Harry Potter at IOU.  I have only visited once, but I'd be happy to answer any other questions you might have.
> 
> Also, what character meal are you looking for?


$100.00 bucks!!!!  Wow I had no idea!  I'm glad I have two weeks to let that price tag sink in!  That's MEGA MONEY!!!!!


----------



## nesser1981

sweetmarieT said:


> $100.00 bucks!!!!  Wow I had no idea!  I'm glad I have two weeks to let that price tag sink in!  That's MEGA MONEY!!!!!



You should get money from MAW for some of those kinds of things.


----------



## sweetmarieT

nesser1981 said:


> You should get money from MAW for some of those kinds of things.


Cassie's wish giver is the Childrens Wish Foundation so things are different than they are with MAW.


----------



## nesser1981

What does "GAC" stand for?  I keep coming across this and its not on the cheat sheet.


----------



## lorasmom

nesser1981 said:


> What does "GAC" stand for?  I keep coming across this and its not on the cheat sheet.



Guest assistance card


----------



## nesser1981

lorasmom said:


> Guest assistance card



Ahh, that's something they give us at GKTW?


----------



## Owensheart

nesser1981 said:


> Ahh, that's something they give us at GKTW?



They will give you the GAC at orientation at GKTW.  It comes on a lanyard for you to wear with all your tickets and your photopass card.  Basically, you can show it to the cast members at the line and they will point you straight to the fast pass line entrance.  Also.. show it to cast members for the character meets and you can pass up the line to meet characters!! 

We also had a stroller for Owen and because he has oxygen we had it tagged as a wheelchair.  This allowed us to take the stroller through the lines instead of leaving it at stroller parking outside the ride.  You can get this is needed at Guest Services at Universal and at DW.


----------



## sweetmarieT

Owensheart said:


> They will give you the GAC at orientation at GKTW.  It comes on a lanyard for you to wear with all your tickets and your photopass card.  Basically, you can show it to the cast members at the line and they will point you straight to the fast pass line entrance.  Also.. show it to cast members for the character meets and you can pass up the line to meet characters!!
> 
> We also had a stroller for Owen and because he has oxygen we had it tagged as a wheelchair.  This allowed us to take the stroller through the lines instead of leaving it at stroller parking outside the ride.  You can get this is needed at Guest Services at Universal and at DW.



I wonder if the Children's Wish Foundation does the same thing as the MAW.  It's hard to plan stuff when you just don't know.


----------



## nesser1981

sweetmarieT said:


> I wonder if the Children's Wish Foundation does the same thing as the MAW.  It's hard to plan stuff when you just don't know.



If you are staying at Give Kids the World, everything will be the same.

Things that might be different for you is what you receive prior to leaving for your trip.  

Like I know a week before we leave we'll get our expense check, t-shirts and anything else like that from MAW.  Our coordinator also told me how much I'd get per person, per meal.  Which has been extremely helpful, that's how I was able to make all reservations.

I'm sure you'll receive some kind of expense account for your trip.


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi everyone! 

Long time, no write!!! Added a chapter (still missing some pics!) to my much-neglected Trip Report. If you are still interested in reading about Brooke's wish trip, please check it out. If you aren't yet tired of waiting for me to get back at it, that is! (and I wouldn't blame you for abandoning the report! LOL!!) Resolution for 2012 will be to get back to the DISing!


----------



## Sean's momma

Tomorrow is the big day! :
However we are still packing...  Oh well we will get it done before we go to bed... if I can pull myself off of here!  
We are due at the airport tomorrow at 9:52 am Central time to meet another wish granter and get our debit card expense check. When I asked why they don't give them out the day that we met for Sean's reveal party they said that it was because with the debit card it isnt activated until the day you leave so they bring it to the airport to make sure it works. Makes sense to me! 
Anyone have any specific pictures they want? things at gktw or any of the parks? I am planning on doing some mini updates while we are there!

I hope everything is going well for everyone. And to those of you in the Seattle area I am praying for you and your families, I hope the power gets turned on soon! I know peoples houses are down to the 40's INSIDE!


----------



## lorasmom

Sean's momma said:


> Tomorrow is the big day! :
> However we are still packing...  Oh well we will get it done before we go to bed... if I can pull myself off of here!
> We are due at the airport tomorrow at 9:52 am Central time to meet another wish granter and get our debit card expense check. When I asked why they don't give them out the day that we met for Sean's reveal party they said that it was because with the debit card it isnt activated until the day you leave so they bring it to the airport to make sure it works. Makes sense to me!
> Anyone have any specific pictures they want? things at gktw or any of the parks? I am planning on doing some mini updates while we are there!
> 
> I hope everything is going well for everyone. And to those of you in the Seattle area I am praying for you and your families, I hope the power gets turned on soon! I know peoples houses are down to the 40's INSIDE!


Have so much fun!!


----------



## nesser1981

Yay!  

I'd love to see lots of pictures of GKTW so I can share w/ my BFF that is bringing her kids down to see us while we're there.  If you have time. 

Have an Amazing Trip! 



Sean's momma said:


> Tomorrow is the big day! :
> However we are still packing...  Oh well we will get it done before we go to bed... if I can pull myself off of here!
> We are due at the airport tomorrow at 9:52 am Central time to meet another wish granter and get our debit card expense check. When I asked why they don't give them out the day that we met for Sean's reveal party they said that it was because with the debit card it isnt activated until the day you leave so they bring it to the airport to make sure it works. Makes sense to me!
> Anyone have any specific pictures they want? things at gktw or any of the parks? I am planning on doing some mini updates while we are there!
> 
> I hope everything is going well for everyone. And to those of you in the Seattle area I am praying for you and your families, I hope the power gets turned on soon! I know peoples houses are down to the 40's INSIDE!


----------



## TimmysMommy

Our MAW dates are February 26th - March 3, 2012!! Just a mere 5 weeks away!! So excited! So nervous! So full of emotion!! I am afraid we will miss an opportunity for a memory if I don't plan. But I am afraid I will miss the memory all together if I focus too much on the plan! HELP!!??


----------



## nesser1981

TimmysMommy said:


> Our MAW dates are February 26th - March 3, 2012!! Just a mere 5 weeks away!! So excited! So nervous! So full of emotion!! I am afraid we will miss an opportunity for a memory if I don't plan. But I am afraid I will miss the memory all together if I focus too much on the plan! HELP!!??



We're going to be there the same time!  We actually arrive February 27-March 4.

Start a pre trip report, ask questions!  What are your plans, head to Disneyworld.com and start making dinning reservations if you're looking for character meals and such!

I'd say don't over plan, but you want to have a good idea of what you want to do each day.  

I just have a list of rides, shows, shops, & characters we'd like to see for each place.  And I've scheduled 4 character meals, 3 breakfasts and 1 lunch @ CRT that our MAW coordinator made for us.  And a 2 dinners, one at Epcot and one in Downtown Disney, on the nights I expect us to be out late.  The day we arrive & leave we'll be hanging at GKTW to enjoy everything they have there and I hope to be back by like 5is every day that we don't have dinner plans, but if we don't make it, then we don't.


----------



## Sean's momma

Well ladies and gents we are off to the airport in 1 hour and I am officially turning off my computer here at home. I will update when possible through out our trip and will be taking TONS of pictures!
Hope you all have a fantastic week if I don't see you before we get home!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Sean's momma said:


> Well ladies and gents we are off to the airport in 1 hour and I am officially turning off my computer here at home. I will update when possible through out our trip and will be taking TONS of pictures!
> Hope you all have a fantastic week if I don't see you before we get home!



You're going to have such a fantastic trip !! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back !


----------



## nesser1981

Sean's momma said:


> Well ladies and gents we are off to the airport in 1 hour and I am officially turning off my computer here at home. I will update when possible through out our trip and will be taking TONS of pictures!
> Hope you all have a fantastic week if I don't see you before we get home!



Have a Safe and Wonderful trip!  Can't wait to read all about it!

37 days here!  They can't go by fast enough.  LOL!


----------



## nesser1981

Here's a good question, what do your kids wear for shoes on your Disney trips?

I'm considering buy both the kids new pairs of crocs for the trip.  They love them.  Real crocs, not the off brands, I've tried those and they suck!


----------



## Moodyzblu

nesser1981 said:


> Here's a good question, what do your kids wear for shoes on your Disney trips?
> 
> I'm considering buy both the kids new pairs of crocs for the trip.  They love them.  Real crocs, not the off brands, I've tried those and they suck!



I usually get them a good pair of sneakers .. like Sketchers or Saucony's. Crocs (even the real ones) give mine blisters on their ankles. They have skinny feet and no matter how I try to size them .. they just don't fit tight enough so they end up rubbing. We DO use the Crocs for going to the pool and such because they are water proof and easy to slip on and off.


----------



## sweetmarieT

Sean's momma said:


> Well ladies and gents we are off to the airport in 1 hour and I am officially turning off my computer here at home. I will update when possible through out our trip and will be taking TONS of pictures!
> Hope you all have a fantastic week if I don't see you before we get home!



I truly hope you have the time of your lives.  Take lots of pictures of everything so we can all enjoy your experiiance through your eyes.  I'm so happy that your day has arrived.


----------



## sweetmarieT

TimmysMommy said:


> Our MAW dates are February 26th - March 3, 2012!! Just a mere 5 weeks away!! So excited! So nervous! So full of emotion!! I am afraid we will miss an opportunity for a memory if I don't plan. But I am afraid I will miss the memory all together if I focus too much on the plan! HELP!!??



My one biggest stresser has been the character dinners.  Make sure you book them ASAP!  Don't delay or you might be out of luck.  I look forward to watching your journey.


----------



## Momto15

sweetmarieT said:


> We are in the same boat....We want to extend our with us handle the expenses but with the Children's Wish Foundation the won't extend for medical insurance reasons.  So we will be coming home and flying right straight back.



This is what they suggested that we do too. Since the park tickets are good for two weeks they said that it would be ok to fly home and fly back and then use them the following week. I am glad your family is able to do that to make the most of the wish and gift you have been given!!! 
Blessings,

Sarah
Angelinas MAW PT report
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## Momto15

I have a question and I bet that someone can help me. 

I am wondering what hotels are near GKTW? My Mom and two aunts are coming for part of Angelinas wish trip and they will join us a couple hours a day and be available to help with the kids etc. They want to stay close to GKTW... does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your time. I am always so grateful that I have somewhere to come ask for advice!! 

Blessings,
Sarah
Princess Angelina's MAW PT Report
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## nesser1981

Give Kids the World posted this awesome link to tons of pictures on their facebook page this morning.  More than I've seen during my search. 

http://www.clickorlando.com/entertainment/social-local/-/2235614/8481244/-/3pjbkoz/-/index.html


----------



## livndisney

Momto15 said:


> I have a question and I bet that someone can help me.
> 
> I am wondering what hotels are near GKTW? My Mom and two aunts are coming for part of Angelinas wish trip and they will join us a couple hours a day and be available to help with the kids etc. They want to stay close to GKTW... does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time. I am always so grateful that I have somewhere to come ask for advice!!
> 
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> Princess Angelina's MAW PT Report
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616



I always urge caution in saying near GKTW. That area is full of abandoned motels and businesses. The hotels that are open, you may not want anyone you know staying at.

That said, you may want to consider the hotels on Hotel Plaza or Palm Parkway. They are a little farther away, but clean. A little closer to GKTW would be Marriot Village or some would even consider Buena Vista Suites. There is also Vistana.


----------



## kayand11

Hi to you all.  

Ill start by introducing myself,,,My name is vicki, I have 2 children. My eldest recently made her wish and she chose WDW!!  Im looking for any uk ptrs if there are any out there.  Im still getting to grips with the site but will post a detailed introduction soon.  Thanks in advance


----------



## jon03015

Hello all! We are going to send in our suggested dates for Austin's trip. Do they do the dates a certain way at GTKTW? LIke do they typically have a sign in day that everyone sings in, or are so they have people come on anyday of the week. Silly question I know. Also has anyone stayed for Christmas? We are looking to go and then extend for 3 or 4 days. Does anyone have any suggestions for going at that time? Like where to stay?
Thanks!


----------



## nesser1981

jon03015 said:


> Hello all! We are going to send in our suggested dates for Austin's trip. Do they do the dates a certain way at GTKTW? LIke do they typically have a sign in day that everyone sings in, or are so they have people come on anyday of the week. Silly question I know. Also has anyone stayed for Christmas? We are looking to go and then extend for 3 or 4 days. Does anyone have any suggestions for going at that time? Like where to stay?
> Thanks!



You can arrive @ GKTW any day of the week I believe, we get there on a Monday.  

Double check with your MAW chapter now and make sure you can extend your trip.  There have been a few people saying they wanted to extend their trips but weren't allowed to.


----------



## Moodyzblu

jon03015 said:


> Hello all! We are going to send in our suggested dates for Austin's trip. Do they do the dates a certain way at GTKTW? LIke do they typically have a sign in day that everyone sings in, or are so they have people come on anyday of the week. Silly question I know. Also has anyone stayed for Christmas? We are looking to go and then extend for 3 or 4 days. Does anyone have any suggestions for going at that time? Like where to stay?
> Thanks!



There were a few families from here that went over the holidays .. I'm sure they are full of ideas and advice ! 

We're arriving at GKTW on a Wednesday .. I think everyone has a different day though. When I put in my dates I just put in months .. I didn't have any particular dates in mind .. I just knew I wanted to go before June since Jayden doesn't do so well with the heat. 

We're extending our stay and going over to POP Century for 5 days after we leave GKTW.  Where you stay depends on what your plans are after GKTW. We wanted to do just Disney for a few days after the wish trip .. so we chose a Disney resort. Disney is amazing during the holidays and each resort is decked out beautifully as well as the parks. If you end up going during that time you will have a very memorable holiday !! 

I went over and checked out your PTR .. looking forward to hearing more !


----------



## wbh1964

jon03015 said:


> Hello all! We are going to send in our suggested dates for Austin's trip. Do they do the dates a certain way at GTKTW? LIke do they typically have a sign in day that everyone sings in, or are so they have people come on anyday of the week. Silly question I know. Also has anyone stayed for Christmas? We are looking to go and then extend for 3 or 4 days. Does anyone have any suggestions for going at that time? Like where to stay?
> Thanks!


MAW was great to work around the dates we needed!  My hubby only had 1 week he could be off work and it was the week of Christmas.  Although it was beautiful...we will NEVER go the week of Christmas again!  My 16 yr old dd is in a wheelchair or scooter and she had a VERY difficult time with it being so crowded.  We have been to Disney even over the week of July 4th in the past so we didn't think the crowd would be that much of an issue but we were wrong.  I also think it depends on what you're child's disability is.  With Lindsay's being mobility, that is probably what made motivating the crowds so challenging.  We chose not to stay at GKTW just because Linds is older and although it is a WONDERFUL place, it is geared toward younger kids.  We asked to stay on Disney property and were lucky that MAW arranged for her to stay at her dream resort.  Hope this helps...I think each family is so different, you will just have to plan for what you think will work for your family   Good luch and have fun planning!


----------



## jon03015

wbh1964 said:


> MAW was great to work around the dates we needed!  My hubby only had 1 week he could be off work and it was the week of Christmas...


Thanks for you thoughts on how crowded it was. Our kiddos are on the younger side so I think we will need to bring the double stroller. We decided to request dates at the end of January instead, hope it goes through!



Moodyzblu said:


> There were a few families from here that went over the holidays .. I'm sure they are full of ideas and advice !
> 
> We're arriving at GKTW on a Wednesday .. I think everyone has a different day though. When I put in my dates I just put in months .. I didn't have any particular dates in mind .. I just knew I wanted to go before June since Jayden doesn't do so well with the heat...


Austin doesn't do well in the heat either so we are trying to go in the off season. I totally need to update our PTR, thanks for checking it out!



nesser1981 said:


> You can arrive @ GKTW any day of the week I believe, we get there on a Monday.
> 
> Double check with your MAW chapter now and make sure you can extend your trip.  There have been a few people saying they wanted to extend their trips but weren't allowed to.


I emailed them to ask. I hope they will let us, if not I am just so grateful we can go on the trip! I hope to hear from them soon.... 

I hope we can go in late January!!!


----------



## jon03015

kayand11 said:


> Hi to you all.
> 
> Ill start by introducing myself,,,My name is vicki, I have 2 children. My eldest recently made her wish and she chose WDW!!  Im looking for any uk ptrs if there are any out there.  Im still getting to grips with the site but will post a detailed introduction soon.  Thanks in advance


Welcome to the thread! Cant wait to see your PTR!


----------



## nesser1981

kayand11 said:


> Hi to you all.
> 
> Ill start by introducing myself,,,My name is vicki, I have 2 children. My eldest recently made her wish and she chose WDW!!  Im looking for any uk ptrs if there are any out there.  Im still getting to grips with the site but will post a detailed introduction soon.  Thanks in advance



Welcome!!!

I also have 2 kiddos, my oldest is my wish child.  We leave in 36 days for our trip!


----------



## newdrama12

Momto15 said:


> I have a question and I bet that someone can help me.
> 
> I am wondering what hotels are near GKTW? My Mom and two aunts are coming for part of Angelinas wish trip and they will join us a couple hours a day and be available to help with the kids etc. They want to stay close to GKTW... does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time. I am always so grateful that I have somewhere to come ask for advice!!
> 
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> Princess Angelina's MAW PT Report
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616



http://www.hojo.com/hotels/florida/...code&adults=1&checkin_date=01/24/2012&rooms=1

this is the hotel some of the Village volunteers stay at. It is a Howard Johnson, I have stayed here before and never had any complaints. It is 1.1 miles from GKTW


----------



## lorasmom

jon03015 said:


> Hello all! We are going to send in our suggested dates for Austin's trip. Do they do the dates a certain way at GTKTW? LIke do they typically have a sign in day that everyone sings in, or are so they have people come on anyday of the week. Silly question I know. Also has anyone stayed for Christmas? We are looking to go and then extend for 3 or 4 days. Does anyone have any suggestions for going at that time? Like where to stay?
> Thanks!



1. Our chapter told us we can choose any day of the week, doesn't matter, so I assume GKTW will allow check in any day.

2. Our chapter also told us that they don't do wish trips to Disney on a holiday - so easter/Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Years were all out. 

3. And they also said we cannot extend our stay, even with us paying out of pocket for the additional days.


----------



## xanphylus

kayand11 said:


> Hi to you all.
> 
> Ill start by introducing myself,,,My name is vicki, I have 2 children. My eldest recently made her wish and she chose WDW!!  Im looking for any uk ptrs if there are any out there.  Im still getting to grips with the site but will post a detailed introduction soon.  Thanks in advance



I don't know of any that are from the UK, but I have seen a few from Canada and I think they have the extra day just like the Wish Trip you should receive. Here is a link to the first page with all the ptr links on it, maybe that can help. Also, you could check out the UK section on the Dis- it wouldn't be Wish specific, but maybe they can help with the travel questions and such. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2807833
This is the main page with all the links for the Wish Trippers thread. A couple are from Canada and I see one from Puerto Rico..... but dunno about UK

Hope this helps a bit, and can't wait to read more about your family!!!


----------



## Sean's momma

Hey guys! Just thought i would post a short note saying we are here safe and sound. Took a much longer time to get here than we though but we got here on 1/21 and are having the time of our lives! Everyone has been very pleasant to us at the parks, the villa is perfect, gktw is awesome! Those of you arriving over the next month or two be aware that this is also GKTW downtime and the availablility of the different meals is different. Like yesterday the gingerbread house was closed all day and there was no pizza delivery.

Also to the PP who asked about nearby hotels, based on the looks of many around here I would not be tempted to stay there!  Call GKTW and ask them for recommendations, they are more than willing to help you and sometimes if you have less than the 7 people per villa they will let your family stay with you. Can't hurt to ask!

Well our disney break is over, we came back to the villa to rest before going back to MK tonight to see wishes tonight! 

Have a great day guys!

p.s. does anyone know where i should upload videos to when we get our discs from gktw? just youtube? some other place?


----------



## Moodyzblu

Sean's momma said:


> Hey guys! Just thought i would post a short note saying we are here safe and sound. Took a much longer time to get here than we though but we got here on 1/21 and are having the time of our lives! Everyone has been very pleasant to us at the parks, the villa is perfect, gktw is awesome! Those of you arriving over the next month or two be aware that this is also GKTW downtime and the availablility of the different meals is different. Like yesterday the gingerbread house was closed all day and there was no pizza delivery.
> 
> Also to the PP who asked about nearby hotels, based on the looks of many around here I would not be tempted to stay there!  Call GKTW and ask them for recommendations, they are more than willing to help you and sometimes if you have less than the 7 people per villa they will let your family stay with you. Can't hurt to ask!
> 
> Well our disney break is over, we came back to the villa to rest before going back to MK tonight to see wishes tonight!
> 
> Have a great day guys!
> 
> p.s. does anyone know where i should upload videos to when we get our discs from gktw? just youtube? some other place?



It's great to hear from you !!  

Glad to hear you are having a wonderful time ! 

Hope the rest of your week goes well .. can't wait to see pics ! 

Thanks for taking the time to say Hi to us ! (is there wifi in GKTW ??)


----------



## nesser1981

That's good to know, do they give you a schedule of when stuff is suppose to be closed when you get there?

I'm so glad you're enjoying your trip so far!! 



Sean's momma said:


> Hey guys! Just thought i would post a short note saying we are here safe and sound. Took a much longer time to get here than we though but we got here on 1/21 and are having the time of our lives! Everyone has been very pleasant to us at the parks, the villa is perfect, gktw is awesome! Those of you arriving over the next month or two be aware that this is also GKTW downtime and the availablility of the different meals is different. Like yesterday the gingerbread house was closed all day and there was no pizza delivery.
> 
> Also to the PP who asked about nearby hotels, based on the looks of many around here I would not be tempted to stay there!  Call GKTW and ask them for recommendations, they are more than willing to help you and sometimes if you have less than the 7 people per villa they will let your family stay with you. Can't hurt to ask!
> 
> Well our disney break is over, we came back to the villa to rest before going back to MK tonight to see wishes tonight!
> 
> Have a great day guys!
> 
> p.s. does anyone know where i should upload videos to when we get our discs from gktw? just youtube? some other place?


----------



## newdrama12

Moodyzblu said:


> It's great to hear from you !!
> 
> Glad to hear you are having a wonderful time !
> 
> Hope the rest of your week goes well .. can't wait to see pics !
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to say Hi to us ! (is there wifi in GKTW ??)



The Villas have wifi as well as the House of Hearts (where you check in). i know that for sure...


----------



## Daquita

Hi guys Im new to the group so Im introducing myself! My name is Daquita and I have four childrens. My second youngest is Elliana she is 4 years old and just got approve for a wish to WDW. She has Bilateral Schizencaphaly where she was born with only one fourth of her brain. my others kids are Destiny who is 12 years old and Jamyrah who is 7 years old with  a lot of mental issues due to past experiences and my baby boy Elijah he is 2 years old.


----------



## sweetmarieT

xanphylus said:


> I don't know of any that are from the UK, but I have seen a few from Canada and I think they have the extra day just like the Wish Trip you should receive. Here is a link to the first page with all the ptr links on it, maybe that can help. Also, you could check out the UK section on the Dis- it wouldn't be Wish specific, but maybe they can help with the travel questions and such.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2807833
> This is the main page with all the links for the Wish Trippers thread. A couple are from Canada and I see one from Puerto Rico..... but dunno about UK
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, and can't wait to read more about your family!!!



We are from Canada.  Our wish provider is The Children's Wish Foundation.  We arrive at GKTW on Friday Feb. 3rd and depart on the following Friday Feb. 10th  We are just a few days away from our trip and I still feel out of the loop as far as information.  At this point my plan is to just wing it.  LOL  If you knew me you would know how hard that is for me since I'm OCD!  All I know is that we are staying at GKTW, we have three days at Disney, one at Sea World, one at Universal and one at Bush Gardens.  I think we are doing BBB but not even 100% sure on that at this point.  Yup I'm panicing just a bit I think....I kinda wish we had a little more time or could start all over and plan things out from when we first heard that she was getting her wish.  I thought that they take care of everything and we are just along for the ride.  I finally woke up and booked ADR today!  Warning don't wait for the last second like I did or you might now get what your child wants.


----------



## sweetmarieT

I'm glad you are all having a great time.  I can't wait to see some of your pictures.  I've been told to take multiples of the same shot to make sure you get the best pictures possible.


----------



## starienite

We are only a few weeks out and we have a snag. Well...a snag for my brother, not so much for me. Our wish coordinator offered to add my brother to GKTW to stay like my dad is. We got a letter/brochure today that has everyone but my brother listed. I am pretty sure that this  is because it took him so long to simply print up the form, sign it, scan it and email it back. Our coordinator is out of the office today, but she will be in tomorrow and let us know what is up.


----------



## Corrine 1973

starienite said:


> We are only a few weeks out and we have a snag. Well...a snag for my brother, not so much for me. Our wish coordinator offered to add my brother to GKTW to stay like my dad is. We got a letter/brochure today that has everyone but my brother listed. I am pretty sure that this  is because it took him so long to simply print up the form, sign it, scan it and email it back. Our coordinator is out of the office today, but she will be in tomorrow and let us know what is up.



Good luck to him, hopefully everything works out.  Next time tell him to not take so long.


----------



## Momto15

Thank you all for the input about hotels, I really appreciate it. My mom and aunts are getting together this Sunday to make some final plans. There are many good options!

I have another question about packing.

Any advice?
Anything you would definitely be sure to bring?
Anything that you feel is just silly to bring and you didn't use?

How about for the kids? How many outfits? Since there is a washer and a dryer I was hoping to pack light and save money on the luggage fees. Then again we will have medical supplies and diapers for three of the kids so going "light" isn't going to be too "light" anyhow! LOL

I would love feedback. Thanks again for all your help!!
Blessings,
Sarah

Princess Angelinas MAW Pre Trip Reportwww.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## carebearkidney

Hello all! My son just was qualified for a wish, but hasn't met anyone from the MAW foundation yet. (they said there was a 3-6 month backlog) He wants to go to Disney World - or in HIS words "ride the elephant, shoot Zurg and hug Sully"...so fingers crossed!
A little background : his name is Matthew and he received his kidney transplant on January 14, 2010. Happy, happy day for us!  When I was pregnant, I went for an ultrasound when we moved back home (my husband was active in the Coast Guard and had just switched to reserves) at 16 weeks.  His bladder was bigger than his head and he had absolutely no amniotic fluid. We were told three times, by three different doctors to terminate. We finally found our "miracle worker" that treated our son as a person and not a statistic. We had four fetal surgeries, 13 amnioinfusions and 11 bladder taps until Matthew decided at 31 weeks he had had enough poking and prodding in there (little did he know what he was stepping into on the outside!) I had an emergency c-section - because this boy likes drama - due to a prolapsed cord after 17 hours of trying to keep me from being in full blown labor. He was born in complete kidney failure. He started peritoneal dialysis at 7 days old. When they failed, he began hemodialysis at 6 months old and remained on that for 13 months until his transplant. He is g-tube dependent and as a vesicostomy (pees out of an opening in his abdomen - he has no urethra...but we are working on that next). He's already had one rejection episode and that's been one too many for me! He's had a total of 25 surgeries in the 3 years, lab work weekly, diagnosed with congestive heart failure and renal rickets, several line infections, several cases of sepsis and a DOOZEY case of PTSD. But - he's HAPPY!! Such a sweet boy and always smiling.  I love him with all of my kidney! <3


----------



## Cinderella2006

kayand11 said:


> Hi to you all.
> 
> Ill start by introducing myself,,,My name is vicki, I have 2 children. My eldest recently made her wish and she chose WDW!!  Im looking for any uk ptrs if there are any out there.  Im still getting to grips with the site but will post a detailed introduction soon.  Thanks in advance



Hi there, i have just found this thread too! We are from the UK and have recently had confirmation of our Wish and are waiting to hear when we will be going. When are you hoping to go? My Name is Aimee and we will be going with my husband and three children one of which is Charlie who is soon to be 4


----------



## nesser1981

Welcome!  We're going on our Wish Trip in 32 days!  

Sounds like a strong, brave little guy!  My daughter only has one kidney, she had one of hers removed last year due to cancer.  Be sure you start a pre trip report and ask lots of questions!  I'm going to try my best to document every detail when we go next month.   



carebearkidney said:


> Hello all! My son just was qualified for a wish, but hasn't met anyone from the MAW foundation yet. (they said there was a 3-6 month backlog) He wants to go to Disney World - or in HIS words "ride the elephant, shoot Zurg and hug Sully"...so fingers crossed!
> A little background : his name is Matthew and he received his kidney transplant on January 14, 2010. Happy, happy day for us!  When I was pregnant, I went for an ultrasound when we moved back home (my husband was active in the Coast Guard and had just switched to reserves) at 16 weeks.  His bladder was bigger than his head and he had absolutely no amniotic fluid. We were told three times, by three different doctors to terminate. We finally found our "miracle worker" that treated our son as a person and not a statistic. We had four fetal surgeries, 13 amnioinfusions and 11 bladder taps until Matthew decided at 31 weeks he had had enough poking and prodding in there (little did he know what he was stepping into on the outside!) I had an emergency c-section - because this boy likes drama - due to a prolapsed cord after 17 hours of trying to keep me from being in full blown labor. He was born in complete kidney failure. He started peritoneal dialysis at 7 days old. When they failed, he began hemodialysis at 6 months old and remained on that for 13 months until his transplant. He is g-tube dependent and as a vesicostomy (pees out of an opening in his abdomen - he has no urethra...but we are working on that next). He's already had one rejection episode and that's been one too many for me! He's had a total of 25 surgeries in the 3 years, lab work weekly, diagnosed with congestive heart failure and renal rickets, several line infections, several cases of sepsis and a DOOZEY case of PTSD. But - he's HAPPY!! Such a sweet boy and always smiling.  I love him with all of my kidney! <3


----------



## Maggiesmama

Hello everyone! Introducing myself! I am Lauren, mama to 3 amazing kiddo's. Our daughter Maggie is 3 and is our wish child. She has been approved to receive a wish and we are meeting with her wish granters next weekend. Maggie is absolutely OBSESSED with the princesses and is going to wish to meet all the princesses at "Cinderella's beautiful castle"  

Maggie was diagnosed at 4 weeks of age with an extremely rare bone marrow disorder and has been through and is still dealing with A LOT. A lot of transfusions, biopsies, infections, needles...etc. At some point she will require a bone marrow transplant. I can't tell you how happy I am that she is going to experience something like this. I cry every time I think about it!! 

I am looking forward to "meeting" all of you and hope to learn a lot from everyone. This will be our first REAL vacation with our children and I have no idea where to start! Definitely want to make the absolute most of it!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Maggiesmama said:


> Hello everyone! Introducing myself! I am Lauren, mama to 3 amazing kiddo's. Our daughter Maggie is 3 and is our wish child. She has been approved to receive a wish and we are meeting with her wish granters next weekend. Maggie is absolutely OBSESSED with the princesses and is going to wish to meet all the princesses at "Cinderella's beautiful castle"
> 
> Maggie was diagnosed at 4 weeks of age with an extremely rare bone marrow disorder and has been through and is still dealing with A LOT. A lot of transfusions, biopsies, infections, needles...etc. At some point she will require a bone marrow transplant. I can't tell you how happy I am that she is going to experience something like this. I cry every time I think about it!!
> 
> I am looking forward to "meeting" all of you and hope to learn a lot from everyone. This will be our first REAL vacation with our children and I have no idea where to start! Definitely want to make the absolute most of it!



Hi and  !!

Congratulations on getting Maggies wish ! Maggie will LOVE Disney and meeting the Princesses. 

Please let us know how the meeting goes ! Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Maggiesmama

Moodyzblu said:


> Hi and  !!
> 
> Congratulations on getting Maggies wish ! Maggie will LOVE Disney and meeting the Princesses.
> 
> Please let us know how the meeting goes ! Looking forward to hearing more.



Thank you so much for the warm welcome!! We are SO excited!!


----------



## princessSKYLA

I am brand new on here and just getting started with our wish planning. My daughter is 3 years old and was diagnosed at 23 months with a brain tumour. I will introduce myself and my family a little later and tell you more about our princess Skyla. This is a wonderful site and it is beautiful to share in the lives of your own little angels. Thank you <3 

Skyla's wish is ALL about the princesses and the castle. She actually wants to play hide & seek inside the castle with them. Not sure how they are going to pull that one off. LOL.

Would love some suggestions on the little extras available with princesses. I just can't wait to see her little face light up with joy! Thanks so much for any information


----------



## carebearkidney

Nesser1981 - thank you for the welcome! I can't wait to read about your trip!! I've been staying up WAY too late each night reading about past trips. Thirty-two days out...I don't think I'd be sleeping at all by that time. I get WAY too excited just when we are going to the Atlanta Zoo - Disney World?? Forget it!!

Maggie's mom - I was unable to donate a kidney to my son (stinking kidney stones!) but just TODAY (this morning actually) I signed up at Be The Match for bone marrow donation. I get my kit in two weeks. Looking forward to "paying it forward" and helping another family have a second chance at life.


----------



## nesser1981

Welcome!  Be sure you start a Pre Trip Report so we can follow along.  My DD has beat cancer twice, she is 6.  We leave in 32 days for her Wish trip.  We are doing Cinderella's Royal Table to see the princesses.

I recommend doing the Bippity Boppity Boutique with your DD, we did that with ours when we went before for a 1 day trip.  She's still bald from her treatment, so we are doing pirate make-overs this time.  



princessSKYLA said:


> I am brand new on here and just getting started with our wish planning. My daughter is 3 years old and was diagnosed at 23 months with a brain tumour. I will introduce myself and my family a little later and tell you more about our princess Skyla. This is a wonderful site and it is beautiful to share in the lives of your own little angels. Thank you <3
> 
> Skyla's wish is ALL about the princesses and the castle. She actually wants to play hide & seek inside the castle with them. Not sure how they are going to pull that one off. LOL.
> 
> Would love some suggestions on the little extras available with princesses. I just can't wait to see her little face light up with joy! Thanks so much for any information


----------



## melissa924

One week until we leave!!!!!

Maybe I should start packing


----------



## nesser1981

Awesome!  Yes, start packing! 



melissa924 said:


> One week until we leave!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should start packing


----------



## Moodyzblu

melissa924 said:


> One week until we leave!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should start packing



Woohoo !! It's almost here.


----------



## Sean's momma

Well we are home. It was very bittersweet to leave GKTW. We had the time of our lives and have some awesome memories that I can't wait to share with you guys when i get my trip report started (hopefully later today!). GKTW does indeed have wifi!! Tho we lost cable and internet for 2 days while we were there. At your orientation you will get a paper that lists what dining options will be available during your stay. it is an additional half sheet that they place inside of the bound family guide.

Also, my son is 4 and 50 lbs so finding a stroller for him is very hard so we decided to use the disney strollers while we were in the parks. Sean is 42" tall and we used the double stroller for him because his head was hitting the canopy and the double gave him more room to sprawl out. We were able to park in the disabled parking spots without a permit as long as we spoke with the parking attendants along the way. Make sure you have your GKTW parking pass available. Follow the blue lines on the pavement and you will end up in the right place.

If you have a kiddo like mine who you don't have a stroller for/don't want to cart yours from home, GKTW does have strollers you can borrow for the time you are there. they have both singles and doubles. we had a maclaren (sp?) that we borrowed. 

Also make sure you borrow a video camera from them if you don't have one. we got some very precious memories just by doing that. It is free and they will put all the videos/pictures you take with it onto cds to take home with you! we left with 3 video cd's and a picture cd!

i'm sure i will remember more tips for you guys and i will update on here or on my trip report when i do! Right now its off to unpacking...


----------



## nesser1981

I'm so glad you guys had a wonderful time!!

Where you able to get a double stroller at Disney for no additional charge with your GKTW button?  

That's awesome you can borrow a stroller from them.  We were thinking about just picking up an umbrella stroller for when we went to DTD.  

I CANNOT WAIT to read your trip report!  We have 30 days and I want to pack now!  LOL! 



Sean's momma said:


> Well we are home. It was very bittersweet to leave GKTW. We had the time of our lives and have some awesome memories that I can't wait to share with you guys when i get my trip report started (hopefully later today!). GKTW does indeed have wifi!! Tho we lost cable and internet for 2 days while we were there. At your orientation you will get a paper that lists what dining options will be available during your stay. it is an additional half sheet that they place inside of the bound family guide.
> 
> Also, my son is 4 and 50 lbs so finding a stroller for him is very hard so we decided to use the disney strollers while we were in the parks. Sean is 42" tall and we used the double stroller for him because his head was hitting the canopy and the double gave him more room to sprawl out. We were able to park in the disabled parking spots without a permit as long as we spoke with the parking attendants along the way. Make sure you have your GKTW parking pass available. Follow the blue lines on the pavement and you will end up in the right place.
> 
> If you have a kiddo like mine who you don't have a stroller for/don't want to cart yours from home, GKTW does have strollers you can borrow for the time you are there. they have both singles and doubles. we had a maclaren (sp?) that we borrowed.
> 
> Also make sure you borrow a video camera from them if you don't have one. we got some very precious memories just by doing that. It is free and they will put all the videos/pictures you take with it onto cds to take home with you! we left with 3 video cd's and a picture cd!
> 
> i'm sure i will remember more tips for you guys and i will update on here or on my trip report when i do! Right now its off to unpacking...


----------



## Moodyzblu

Sean's momma said:


> Well we are home. It was very bittersweet to leave GKTW. We had the time of our lives and have some awesome memories that I can't wait to share with you guys when i get my trip report started (hopefully later today!). GKTW does indeed have wifi!! Tho we lost cable and internet for 2 days while we were there. At your orientation you will get a paper that lists what dining options will be available during your stay. it is an additional half sheet that they place inside of the bound family guide.
> 
> Also, my son is 4 and 50 lbs so finding a stroller for him is very hard so we decided to use the disney strollers while we were in the parks. Sean is 42" tall and we used the double stroller for him because his head was hitting the canopy and the double gave him more room to sprawl out. We were able to park in the disabled parking spots without a permit as long as we spoke with the parking attendants along the way. Make sure you have your GKTW parking pass available. Follow the blue lines on the pavement and you will end up in the right place.
> 
> If you have a kiddo like mine who you don't have a stroller for/don't want to cart yours from home, GKTW does have strollers you can borrow for the time you are there. they have both singles and doubles. we had a maclaren (sp?) that we borrowed.
> 
> Also make sure you borrow a video camera from them if you don't have one. we got some very precious memories just by doing that. It is free and they will put all the videos/pictures you take with it onto cds to take home with you! we left with 3 video cd's and a picture cd!
> 
> i'm sure i will remember more tips for you guys and i will update on here or on my trip report when i do! Right now its off to unpacking...



Wow .. that went fast !! Glad to hear from you and can't wait to hear all about your trip and see pics (and maybe some video ??).


----------



## TimmysMommy

Our MAW dates are February 26th - March 3, 2012!! Just a mere 5 weeks away!! So excited! So nervous! So full of emotion!! I am afraid we will miss an opportunity for a memory if I don't plan. But I am afraid I will miss the memory all together if I focus too much on the plan! HELP!!??

Well, I guess I better begin our story...

Timmy was born Feb. 17, 2008 after 2 days of induced/intense labor. After pushing for 3.5 hours, he was brought into the world via emergency C-section. This should have been our first clue: Timmy's abnormally large head size. During his first year of life he was a BIG rambunctious, FULL of life, little boy. He did have a lot of ear/sinus infections and 2 bouts of pneumonia but he was never hospitalized. At his 1 year check up, his pediatrician was concerned about his head size and ordered a CT scan. She also looked at my family history and STRONGLY urged us to have a Genetic specialist look at him. I was scared. My brother died of the disorder she was concerned about and I was living in a happy little place called: Denial. We did go to the appointments and on August 19, 2009 my worst fear was realized: Timmy was diagnosed with Mucopolysaccharidosis (MPS) Type II, commonly called Hunter Syndrome.

MPS II, is a degenerative disorder. Timmy's body lacks the enzyme Iduranate Sulfatase II which is responsible for breaking down all the GAG (cellular waste) in his body. It can cause cognitive delay resulting in death because the brain shuts down. It can cause the heart valves to thicken and malfunction and can cause heart palpitations. It causes the liver and spleen to be enlarged - not working effectively. It causes muscle and joint stiffness. It can cause communicating Hydrocephalism. Most children (boys) with MPS II develop normally until they reach between the ages of 2 and 5. At that time, they regress until death which is usually before the age of 20.  All in all it is a grim picture.

Currently Timmy is in the "honeymoon" phase of MPS II. He is still developing normally and is a joy to be around. He receives weekly enzyme replacement therapy (ERT) of the missing enzyme. It will help his physical symptoms but if he shows cognitive delay his weekly treatment will not help. So we wait...

About a year ago, Timmy's OT diagnosed him with Sensory Integration Disorder (SID). Timmy is specifically sensory seeking. He needs deep pressure compression to sort out all the incoming sensory input that his body cannot normally process and sort out. He wears a compression vest, sleeps with a weighted blanket and is on a sensory diet.

Besides Timmy, our family has a daddy, Brent and a mommy, Amy (ME) and a little sister, Claralyn (CLARA). Clara is 2 years younger than Timmy. Timmy's needs and appointments require me to be home full time. Timmy's daddy is a real estate appraiser so you can guess how well that is feeding our family during this housing nightmare. Brent just accepted a job with a management company in Indianapolis so hopefully things work out well for us - he has told them about the MAW trip...we are hoping they honor it. About a year ago in order to help Timmy work on his social skills, I took a part time job working with a friend at her preschool. I teach the preschool class Monday-Thursday mornings, then transport Timmy and another classmate to a special needs preschool where Timmy receives Speech, OT and PT therapies Monday-Thursday afternoons. Every Friday Timmy has swim therapy from 915-10. Then we rush home to meet his nurse, Kathi, and have a 4 hour infusion. No rest for the weary!!

We are excited about his wish because Timmy will get to interact with all the characters he has grown to love on TV and DVDs. We could never afford to make this happen!! We are looking forward to taking it all in...making memories that we can draw on when the road gets rough.

I have begun to gather information on the parks. I am calling Monday to set up extra character meetings, dining reservations, and such. Any suggestions would be great! We are currently a little stumped about SeaWorld. Help?!?


----------



## nesser1981

Hi and Welcome!  We will be there February 27-March 4th for my DD's MAW trip!  I'd start a ptr report to help get some of you questions answered.  

What questions do you have about Sea World?  From what I've researched, its probably the park I know the least about, but it also doesn't seem like it needs a lot of planning.  I"m going to try and get the show times for the shows we want to see prior to going and work our day there around that.  My DD really wants to go to Sea World, or I'd skip it all together. 



TimmysMommy said:


> Our MAW dates are February 26th - March 3, 2012!! Just a mere 5 weeks away!! So excited! So nervous! So full of emotion!! I am afraid we will miss an opportunity for a memory if I don't plan. But I am afraid I will miss the memory all together if I focus too much on the plan! HELP!!??
> 
> Well, I guess I better begin our story...
> 
> Timmy was born Feb. 17, 2008 after 2 days of induced/intense labor. After pushing for 3.5 hours, he was brought into the world via emergency C-section. This should have been our first clue: Timmy's abnormally large head size. During his first year of life he was a BIG rambunctious, FULL of life, little boy. He did have a lot of ear/sinus infections and 2 bouts of pneumonia but he was never hospitalized. At his 1 year check up, his pediatrician was concerned about his head size and ordered a CT scan. She also looked at my family history and STRONGLY urged us to have a Genetic specialist look at him. I was scared. My brother died of the disorder she was concerned about and I was living in a happy little place called: Denial. We did go to the appointments and on August 19, 2009 my worst fear was realized: Timmy was diagnosed with Mucopolysaccharidosis (MPS) Type II, commonly called Hunter Syndrome.
> 
> MPS II, is a degenerative disorder. Timmy's body lacks the enzyme Iduranate Sulfatase II which is responsible for breaking down all the GAG (cellular waste) in his body. It can cause cognitive delay resulting in death because the brain shuts down. It can cause the heart valves to thicken and malfunction and can cause heart palpitations. It causes the liver and spleen to be enlarged - not working effectively. It causes muscle and joint stiffness. It can cause communicating Hydrocephalism. Most children (boys) with MPS II develop normally until they reach between the ages of 2 and 5. At that time, they regress until death which is usually before the age of 20.  All in all it is a grim picture.
> 
> Currently Timmy is in the "honeymoon" phase of MPS II. He is still developing normally and is a joy to be around. He receives weekly enzyme replacement therapy (ERT) of the missing enzyme. It will help his physical symptoms but if he shows cognitive delay his weekly treatment will not help. So we wait...
> 
> About a year ago, Timmy's OT diagnosed him with Sensory Integration Disorder (SID). Timmy is specifically sensory seeking. He needs deep pressure compression to sort out all the incoming sensory input that his body cannot normally process and sort out. He wears a compression vest, sleeps with a weighted blanket and is on a sensory diet.
> 
> Besides Timmy, our family has a daddy, Brent and a mommy, Amy (ME) and a little sister, Claralyn (CLARA). Clara is 2 years younger than Timmy. Timmy's needs and appointments require me to be home full time. Timmy's daddy is a real estate appraiser so you can guess how well that is feeding our family during this housing nightmare. Brent just accepted a job with a management company in Indianapolis so hopefully things work out well for us - he has told them about the MAW trip...we are hoping they honor it. About a year ago in order to help Timmy work on his social skills, I took a part time job working with a friend at her preschool. I teach the preschool class Monday-Thursday mornings, then transport Timmy and another classmate to a special needs preschool where Timmy receives Speech, OT and PT therapies Monday-Thursday afternoons. Every Friday Timmy has swim therapy from 915-10. Then we rush home to meet his nurse, Kathi, and have a 4 hour infusion. No rest for the weary!!
> 
> We are excited about his wish because Timmy will get to interact with all the characters he has grown to love on TV and DVDs. We could never afford to make this happen!! We are looking forward to taking it all in...making memories that we can draw on when the road gets rough.
> 
> I have begun to gather information on the parks. I am calling Monday to set up extra character meetings, dining reservations, and such. Any suggestions would be great! We are currently a little stumped about SeaWorld. Help?!?


----------



## Sean's momma

nesser1981 said:


> I'm so glad you guys had a wonderful time!!
> 
> Where you able to get a double stroller at Disney for no additional charge with your GKTW button?
> 
> That's awesome you can borrow a stroller from them.  We were thinking about just picking up an umbrella stroller for when we went to DTD.
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT to read your trip report!  We have 30 days and I want to pack now!  LOL!



When we went to Disney we just said "we would like a double stroller please" . No problems whatsoever. The first day we went to animal kingdom and we were just going to get a single since we thought it would be enough room, the CM at the stroller rental said to take a double that it would be more comfortable. I would suggest asking to borrow a stroller from GKTW over buying an umbrella stroller personally. It was so much more convenient to have a stroller to and from the car at all the parks and going into stores was much easier with a standard stroller than with a disney parks stroller. Plus the sunshade was nicer, they sit up higher and can see more, and a regular stroller has some amount of recline so they can rest. Make sure you grab a stroller as a wheelchair pass, it will help with keeping the lil ones stamina up if they need it! We got a pass and they gave us a few extra stroller "flags", they are sticky and you put them up where they are visible to the CM's. I will have a picture of one of them soon.


----------



## nesser1981

So you guys ended up using a double stroller from GKTW rather than a Disney stroller?

That sounds perfect!  I'm so excited to read your trip report and see pictures.  I've become a stalker.  LOL! 



Sean's momma said:


> When we went to Disney we just said "we would like a double stroller please" . No problems whatsoever. The first day we went to animal kingdom and we were just going to get a single since we thought it would be enough room, the CM at the stroller rental said to take a double that it would be more comfortable. I would suggest asking to borrow a stroller from GKTW over buying an umbrella stroller personally. It was so much more convenient to have a stroller to and from the car at all the parks and going into stores was much easier with a standard stroller than with a disney parks stroller. Plus the sunshade was nicer, they sit up higher and can see more, and a regular stroller has some amount of recline so they can rest. Make sure you grab a stroller as a wheelchair pass, it will help with keeping the lil ones stamina up if they need it! We got a pass and they gave us a few extra stroller "flags", they are sticky and you put them up where they are visible to the CM's. I will have a picture of one of them soon.


----------



## Sean's momma

nesser1981 said:


> So you guys ended up using a double stroller from GKTW rather than a Disney stroller?
> 
> That sounds perfect!  I'm so excited to read your trip report and see pictures.  I've become a stalker.  LOL!



we ended up with a single from gktw instead of a disney double. the disney double was nice but to have the stroller at the end of the day when we are all tired  was so much better. and we did learn that at magic kingdom it is much easier to park in regular parking (assuming you don't NEED handicapped parking) and ask for a spot close to the tram. They were more than willing to accomodate us and there was substantially less walking involved. if you park in the handicapped on your magic kingdom day you have to walk under an overpass which is a pretty good incline before you get to the choice of a monorail or a ferry to the park.


----------



## nesser1981

Thanks!  Very good advice. 



Sean's momma said:


> we ended up with a single from gktw instead of a disney double. the disney double was nice but to have the stroller at the end of the day when we are all tired  was so much better. and we did learn that at magic kingdom it is much easier to park in regular parking (assuming you don't NEED handicapped parking) and ask for a spot close to the tram. They were more than willing to accomodate us and there was substantially less walking involved. if you park in the handicapped on your magic kingdom day you have to walk under an overpass which is a pretty good incline before you get to the choice of a monorail or a ferry to the park.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Evening all.....have a special request...


One of our previous Wish Kids Kylee (Mom2MitoKids) will be having surgery on Wednesday,  this will enable them to give her meds through a tube that will help keep her colon and bowels working better and hopefully make her hospital stays less in the long run.

Please keep this sweet little girl in your thoughts and prayers!

Thank you !!


----------



## nesser1981

Sending prayers to Kylee and her family! 



mommy2mrb said:


> Evening all.....have a special request...
> 
> 
> One of our previous Wish Kids Kylee (Mom2MitoKids) will be having surgery on Wednesday,  this will enable them to give her meds through a tube that will help keep her colon and bowels working better and hopefully make her hospital stays less in the long run.
> 
> Please keep this sweet little girl in your thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Thank you !!


----------



## blessedmom4

*I haven't been on the wish trippers site in forever; however, I wanted to say  to all of the new Wishtrippers! Those of you who are looking forward to your trips will NOT be disappointed, it truly is the most amazing time and so special. 

I have just updated our House of Blues Pre-show night for those who have been waiting...the show portion will be in the next installment....which will be soon, I hope...Life continues to get in the way.

Continued prayers for Kylee!*


----------



## Delaney21

Prayers for Kylee!

We are also on our way to the hospital and could use some prayers. Michell is having his tonsils out today and this normal quick in and out procedure is a little more complicated for him.  Due to his disorder, Mitchell can't have pain medicine without a reaction, so they are doing the old school way of tonsil surgery and cutting them out instead of burning them off because it's supposed to be less painful this way. Since they aren't burning them, they have to add a typical solution to stop the bleeding. The concern is that he will also react to that, so we know he'll be in the hospital for at least one day for observation and hopefully everything goes well and he gets to go home tomorrow. Please say a prayer that he doesn't have a reaction during surgery and that they can get his pain under control.


----------



## Delaney21

Sorry I'm on my phone, duplicate post.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Delaney21 said:


> Prayers for Kylee!
> 
> We are also on our way to the hospital and could use some prayers. Michell is having his tonsils out today and this normal quick in and out procedure is a little more complicated for him.  Due to his disorder, Mitchell can't have pain medicine without a reaction, so they are doing the old school way of tonsil surgery and cutting them out instead of burning them off because it's supposed to be less painful this way. Since they aren't burning them, they have to add a typical solution to stop the bleeding. The concern is that he will also react to that, so we know he'll be in the hospital for at least one day for observation and hopefully everything goes well and he gets to go home tomorrow. Please say a prayer that he doesn't have a reaction during surgery and that they can get his pain under control.



I'll keep Mitchell in my prayers that all goes well. 

Also praying for Kylee.


----------



## Sean's momma

Crazy how many kiddos are going in for surgery right now. My son goes in on the 6th of Feb for his 4th set of ear tubes and to make sure he has no regrowth of his adnoid or tonsil tissue. They have to be cautious with him because of his atrial septal defect but thankfully he is only actually under anesthesia for about 10 minutes. Prayers for everyone's kiddos who are going through surgery now/soon. Heck prayers for all our kiddos period!


----------



## Sean's momma

Crazy how many kiddos are going in for surgery right now. My son goes in on the 6th of Feb for his 4th set of ear tubes and to make sure he has no regrowth of his adnoid or tonsil tissue. They have to be cautious with him because of his atrial septal defect but thankfully he is only actually under anesthesia for about 10 minutes. Prayers for everyone's kiddos who are going through surgery now/soon. Heck prayers for all our kiddos period!


----------



## Wolfmarsh

Hi Everyone, my first post here, even though I have been reading for a few weeks now. 

My name is John, my wife is Kerri, and our beautiful twins are Kate and Ben.  They are around 3 and a half years old.  Ben has a Mitochondrial disease where his body can't produce enough energy.  He doesn't talk, crawl, walk, or understand very much, but is a loving little boy who absolutely loves Disney (mickey, etc..).

Ben is going on his wish trip from Feb 18-24, 2012, and I just wanted to say thank you for all the information that you have all shared so willingly!   I was pointed to these forums by an avid Disney visitor here at work, and she was dead on!  Even the information about "pooh-sized" visits is great, since I am pretty pooh-sized myself. 

We are staying at GKTW for our trip, and can't wait to have the time of our lives!!


----------



## starienite

> Ben is going on his wish trip from Feb 18-24, 2012



That is when we are going to be there.


----------



## nesser1981

Prayers for Mitchell & Sean!


----------



## nesser1981

Welcome John!  I hope you're able to find lots of great information.  We're leaving February 27th-March 4th for our DD's Make a Wish trip.  We are also staying at GKTW.  



Wolfmarsh said:


> Hi Everyone, my first post here, even though I have been reading for a few weeks now.
> 
> My name is John, my wife is Kerri, and our beautiful twins are Kate and Ben.  They are around 3 and a half years old.  Ben has a Mitochondrial disease where his body can't produce enough energy.  He doesn't talk, crawl, walk, or understand very much, but is a loving little boy who absolutely loves Disney (mickey, etc..).
> 
> Ben is going on his wish trip from Feb 18-24, 2012, and I just wanted to say thank you for all the information that you have all shared so willingly!   I was pointed to these forums by an avid Disney visitor here at work, and she was dead on!  Even the information about "pooh-sized" visits is great, since I am pretty pooh-sized myself.
> 
> We are staying at GKTW for our trip, and can't wait to have the time of our lives!!


----------



## ALLMama

Prayers for Mitchell and Sean! 

Welcome John!

---
We leave in 24 days and are getting very excited! I haven't done much more in the way of planning as regular life has gotten in the way. I'm hoping to book Chef Mickey and Hollywood and Vine and then will consider it mostly done and leave it up to when we get there.

So it looks like a few of us will be there around the same time. We will be at GKTW 2/23-2/29 and then at Beach Club 2/29-3/4. Hope to bump into some fellow members.

Question: How does MAW handle the baggage fees from the airline? What about transportation to and from the airport?

I would like to not leave my car at the airport for so long and I'm not sure we will be able to get someone to take us as it's a work day for our family. 

Also, for those that have gone before, how did your getting through TSA go? I'm kind of worried about all that. I already called TSA Cares and the agent was really nice to me and answered all my questions. Hopeing it will go smoothly. If you have a child with a port, did they set off the alarm or did you just go with the pat down? Did they have any problems with your child wearing a mask (surgical type)? Thankfully they told me he can keep his shoes on! How did they handle meds? Sorry for all the questions. These are the things that keep me awake at night. It's our 1st time traveling since his diagnosis and I get a little parnoid about making sure he's alright.

Oh, don't get me started on the germ thing. Yikes! I keep reading stories about people getting sick at Disney. Tell me to stop reading them. LOL!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Wolfmarsh said:


> Hi Everyone, my first post here, even though I have been reading for a few weeks now.
> 
> My name is John, my wife is Kerri, and our beautiful twins are Kate and Ben.  They are around 3 and a half years old.  Ben has a Mitochondrial disease where his body can't produce enough energy.  He doesn't talk, crawl, walk, or understand very much, but is a loving little boy who absolutely loves Disney (mickey, etc..).
> 
> Ben is going on his wish trip from Feb 18-24, 2012, and I just wanted to say thank you for all the information that you have all shared so willingly!   I was pointed to these forums by an avid Disney visitor here at work, and she was dead on!  Even the information about "pooh-sized" visits is great, since I am pretty pooh-sized myself.
> 
> We are staying at GKTW for our trip, and can't wait to have the time of our lives!!



Hi John and   from another parent to twins ! 

You're going to have the best time !!


----------



## Sean's momma

ALLMama said:


> Prayers for Mitchell and Sean!
> 
> Welcome John!
> 
> ---
> We leave in 24 days and are getting very excited! I haven't done much more in the way of planning as regular life has gotten in the way. I'm hoping to book Chef Mickey and Hollywood and Vine and then will consider it mostly done and leave it up to when we get there.
> 
> So it looks like a few of us will be there around the same time. We will be at GKTW 2/23-2/29 and then at Beach Club 2/29-3/4. Hope to bump into some fellow members.
> 
> Question: How does MAW handle the baggage fees from the airline? What about transportation to and from the airport?
> 
> I would like to not leave my car at the airport for so long and I'm not sure we will be able to get someone to take us as it's a work day for our family.
> 
> Also, for those that have gone before, how did your getting through TSA go? I'm kind of worried about all that. I already called TSA Cares and the agent was really nice to me and answered all my questions. Hopeing it will go smoothly. If you have a child with a port, did they set off the alarm or did you just go with the pat down? Did they have any problems with your child wearing a mask (surgical type)? Thankfully they told me he can keep his shoes on! How did they handle meds? Sorry for all the questions. These are the things that keep me awake at night. It's our 1st time traveling since his diagnosis and I get a little parnoid about making sure he's alright.
> 
> Oh, don't get me started on the germ thing. Yikes! I keep reading stories about people getting sick at Disney. Tell me to stop reading them. LOL!



I cant guarantee that all MAW chapters are the same, but mine included $25 per person for checked baggage each way and we were able to check bags with medical supplies only for no additional charge. On our way out of Little Rock we had a MAW greeter and he was able to get our baggage fees waived, we asked on the way back but we were told no from orlando. guess it depends on who you speak to? : 

We drove ourselves to the airport as we live 2+ hours away and MAW paid for our daily parking fee of $10 a day. I have seen some families get transportation to and from the airports, seems to depend on how close you are to the airport and what is standard for your chapter.

We didn't have any issues getting through TSA, we had medications already bagged into ziploc baggies and out for the scanner, we had liquids and foods for Sean in a bag and they put his sippy cup and the bottle of juice in a machine that scanned it and okay'ed it. I saw people going through with surgical masks with no issues whatsoever. As far as getting sick at Disney, GKTW had good size bottles of hand sanitizer that we took with us and used frequently. Thankfully Sean is obsessed with washing his hands and would use every single sink in the bathroom with soap at each one to wash his hands. It was harder to get him out of the bathroom at times than it was to get him off the rides!!  My suggestion regarding TSA would be for you to follow the handicapped/family signs as they are trained more (in my experience) as to how to handle different medical issues. Remember you will never need to leave your kiddos alone! Also, kiddos under 12 don't need to remove their shoes which is a godsend after you get through!

If this is your son's first flight you can talk to the flight attendant and they might get a special surprise, sean got 1st class treats even tho we were in economy and he got extra treats to take with us, plus he got 2 sets of pilots wings!

Thanks for the prayers for Sean!



We just found out that we are going to get to stay at the Ronald McDonald house the night before Sean's surgery which is a blessing considering we live over 2 hours from the hospital. That would not have been a fun ride with a hungry, tired, cranky 4 year old who doesnt understand the reasoning behind what is going on.


----------



## nesser1981

We will be there the same time, just barely!  We arrive on February 27th.

Our MAW chapter said 1 bag per person was included with our flight, so I'm taking 4 bags and that should be plenty.

Transportation we have a limo picking us up to take us to the airport and picking us up at the airport and bringing us home.  We live a little more than an hour away from the airport.  



ALLMama said:


> Prayers for Mitchell and Sean!
> 
> Welcome John!
> 
> ---
> We leave in 24 days and are getting very excited! I haven't done much more in the way of planning as regular life has gotten in the way. I'm hoping to book Chef Mickey and Hollywood and Vine and then will consider it mostly done and leave it up to when we get there.
> 
> So it looks like a few of us will be there around the same time. We will be at GKTW 2/23-2/29 and then at Beach Club 2/29-3/4. Hope to bump into some fellow members.
> 
> Question: How does MAW handle the baggage fees from the airline? What about transportation to and from the airport?
> 
> I would like to not leave my car at the airport for so long and I'm not sure we will be able to get someone to take us as it's a work day for our family.
> 
> Also, for those that have gone before, how did your getting through TSA go? I'm kind of worried about all that. I already called TSA Cares and the agent was really nice to me and answered all my questions. Hopeing it will go smoothly. If you have a child with a port, did they set off the alarm or did you just go with the pat down? Did they have any problems with your child wearing a mask (surgical type)? Thankfully they told me he can keep his shoes on! How did they handle meds? Sorry for all the questions. These are the things that keep me awake at night. It's our 1st time traveling since his diagnosis and I get a little parnoid about making sure he's alright.
> 
> Oh, don't get me started on the germ thing. Yikes! I keep reading stories about people getting sick at Disney. Tell me to stop reading them. LOL!


----------



## nesser1981

Hey you guys, I just looked at the village guide, its updated to January and it now says Mondays are the Halloween Party!  

Should I bring costumes for my kiddos?


----------



## newdrama12

nesser1981 said:


> Hey you guys, I just looked at the village guide, its updated to January and it now says Mondays are the Halloween Party!
> 
> Should I bring costumes for my kiddos?



You can if you want to. Most of the volunteers will be dressed up, so it just depends on if you and/or the kiddos want to wear them.


----------



## Sean's momma

I have the last cd of pictures uploading to my computer as I type this. I'm uploading them to facebook and then I will begin my trip report. As I am sure that I will not be posting all 700 or so of my pictures here, if you would like to see all of my pictures you can friend me on facebook. sierra lubahn. the pic will be the same one thats on here or a disney world pic. Thanks for your patience as I get all of these pics uploaded. After this all that is left is the videos to upload and that will be working while I am sleeping tonight, and then its off to trip report writing!


----------



## Wolfmarsh

Thanks for all of the welcomes!  

Neither Kerri or I have been to Disney since we each were young, and I can tell a lot has changed .


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Wolfmarsh said:


> Hi Everyone, my first post here, even though I have been reading for a few weeks now.
> 
> My name is John, my wife is Kerri, and our beautiful twins are Kate and Ben.  They are around 3 and a half years old.  Ben has a Mitochondrial disease where his body can't produce enough energy.  He doesn't talk, crawl, walk, or understand very much, but is a loving little boy who absolutely loves Disney (mickey, etc..).
> 
> Ben is going on his wish trip from Feb 18-24, 2012, and I just wanted to say thank you for all the information that you have all shared so willingly!   I was pointed to these forums by an avid Disney visitor here at work, and she was dead on!  Even the information about "pooh-sized" visits is great, since I am pretty pooh-sized myself.
> !



Welcome John and Kerri,
   Just wanted to say that my daughter also has Mito. You will all have a blast.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Thank you everyone for all the thoughts and prayers. We will need them. We put off this surgery for a year, but it's time to do it. Kylee will have the Malone(MACE) procedure. Thoughts and prayers to all that are also going through surgeries or hospital visits.

   We did family pictures so I thought I would share.


----------



## blessedmom4

nesser1981 said:


> Hey you guys, I just looked at the village guide, its updated to January and it now says Mondays are the Halloween Party!
> 
> Should I bring costumes for my kiddos?



*YES!!!  Bring costumes if your children enjoy that! Halloween was one of our FAVORITE parties, it was so much fun! Look for Daniel (newdrama) and say hello!







Kris, LOVED the family photo!!!*


----------



## Moodyzblu

Thats awesome about the Halloween parties .. I'll have to pack Jaydens Harry Potter costume .. or maybe get him a new one while we are there ! 

Kris, your family is beautiful !!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Love the photos Kris!


Kylee is a little Mito Warrior 

we are so excited to finally get to meet you, Scott, Steven and Kylee on the 19th!  its going to be so much fun  sharing the magic of DLR with you all!

continued prayers for Kylee and that her surgery goes well and she has a quick recovery


----------



## Momto15

Daquita said:


> Hi guys Im new to the group so Im introducing myself! My name is Daquita and I have four childrens. My second youngest is Elliana she is 4 years old and just got approve for a wish to WDW. She has Bilateral Schizencaphaly where she was born with only one fourth of her brain. my others kids are Destiny who is 12 years old and Jamyrah who is 7 years old with  a lot of mental issues due to past experiences and my baby boy Elijah he is 2 years old.



Hello Daquita,
Nice to meet you!
Welcome!
Blessings,
Sarah
Angelinas MAW PT Report
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## Momto15

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you everyone for all the thoughts and prayers. We will need them. We put off this surgery for a year, but it's time to do it. Kylee will have the Malone(MACE) procedure. Thoughts and prayers to all that are also going through surgeries or hospital visits.
> 
> We did family pictures so I thought I would share.



WOW! The pictures are WONDERFUL. Thanks for sharing them. 

Blessings,
Sarah
Angelinas MAW PT Report
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## mommy2mrb

UPDATE ON KYLEE....

just heard from Kris, she is out of surgery and in recovery, Kris is waiting to go back to see her.

thank you everyone for keeping Kylee in your prayers!


----------



## lorasmom

Awesome!


----------



## TimmysMommy

Hey ya'll!! I started my PTR so stayed tuned for more exciting updates as our departure draws closer and closer!!!

Timmy's PTR is called "It's all about Timmy, Mickey & a Boat! Check it OUT!!
(I don't know how to make this cool looking and stuff, but here it is...)


----------



## ALLMama

Beautiful pictures Kris! Continued prayers for Kylee and you that here recovery is as smooth as possible.


----------



## melissa924

We made it!!! We are in Clearwater tonight going to GKTW tomorrow!!!


----------



## nesser1981

YAY!  Can't wait to hear about your trip! 



melissa924 said:


> We made it!!! We are in Clearwater tonight going to GKTW tomorrow!!!


----------



## Anderson05

So glad I found this forum! Its going to make planning our MAW WDW trip a blast seeing everyones reports and tip for planning. Cant wait!!


----------



## nesser1981

Anderson05 said:


> So glad I found this forum! Its going to make planning our MAW WDW trip a blast seeing everyones reports and tip for planning. Cant wait!!



This thread has tons of great info on the first few pages.  

I'm going to do my best to do a great TR after we get back from our trip.  We leave in 21 days!  It's going by so quick.  When we got Keira's dates we started at 47.  

I don't have our days planned to the minute, but I've got a pretty good plan of what we'll be doing each day.  I do have my meals planned though.  Hopefully your Wish Coordinator can tell you how much to expect per meal, per person.  Made it really easy for me.  We're doing 6 ADR's on our trip, 4 character meals and 2 grown-up meals.  LOL!  Some quick service and we plan on eating dinner at the village 4 of the 6 nights we're there.


----------



## nesser1981

Anyone know if you can get tickets to Atlanta Braves spring training games from GKTW?

Spring training starts the last full day we're there.  I love the Braves & DH loves the Tigers and they happen to be playing each other that day.


----------



## newdrama12

nesser1981 said:


> Anyone know if you can get tickets to Atlanta Braves spring training games from GKTW?
> 
> Spring training starts the last full day we're there.  I love the Braves & DH loves the Tigers and they happen to be playing each other that day.



I'm not sure if GKTW will get any or not. I will ask the manager on duty tomorrow night while I'm there. I doubt it though.


----------



## nesser1981

newdrama12 said:


> I'm not sure if GKTW will get any or not. I will ask the manager on duty tomorrow night while I'm there. I doubt it though.



I figured it was a long shot, but if you find out that'd be great.  We'll have to squeeze it in if we can get them.   

Thank you!  I appreciate it!


----------



## newdrama12

Just wanted to post here without going into too much detail. For those of you who remember MitoDadMO, please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers tomorrow (Feb. 7th), it is Kade's birthday. I will be getting a rose and leaving it on his paver tomorrow. It's going to be rough.....


----------



## jon03015

newdrama12 said:


> Just wanted to post here without going into too much detail. For those of you who remember MitoDadMO, please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers tomorrow (Feb. 7th), it is Kade's birthday. I will be getting a rose and leaving it on his paver tomorrow. It's going to be rough.....



Their family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I could not imagine having to go through the things they have experienced. Hugs to them. 


We are waiting for Austin's dates goodvibes super excited!). We asked for some combination of the last 2 weeks of January 2013. They just need the form from the Dr to approve traveling then they will try and coordinate the dates. I will post them as soon as we get them!


----------



## starienite

We get our luggage tomorrow! Now I can actually pack now and figure out what we are still short on. I can't handle little piles of this and that everywhere, because despite my best intentions they don't stay little piles of this and that and become scattered. I am not the most organized person so pray for me.


----------



## Moodyzblu

starienite said:


> We get our luggage tomorrow! Now I can actually pack now and figure out what we are still short on. I can't handle little piles of this and that everywhere, because despite my best intentions they don't stay little piles of this and that and become scattered. I am not the most organized person so pray for me.



I usually set the luggage out and opened a few days before and start tossing things in as I remember. I usually buy new packages of socks for the boys, I just love new socks ! Plus I start planning their outfits a few months before and like to match their outfits with the parks (and each other ). 
Then I start going down the list .. toothpaste, ponchos, deodorant, sunblock, water wings .. etc
I also go through each day, morning you need soap, shampoo, conditioner, socks, underwear, pants, shirt .. etc .. until nighttime .. pj's, lotion .. you get the idea. I know it sounds weird .. but it really helps me to organize ! 
I think getting everything ready causes the most stress .. I start having weird dreams, like forgetting to pack, or forgetting my luggage .. weeks before we leave.


----------



## nesser1981

LOL!  I'm going to start packing this weekend I think.  At least I'll be packed and I can get some things ready for the kids with the exception of the Big Give stuff they keep getting.  

We'll be 2 weeks out on Monday, my son's birthday party is the Saturday before we leave, so I don't want to leave anything last minute.  


starienite said:


> We get our luggage tomorrow! Now I can actually pack now and figure out what we are still short on. I can't handle little piles of this and that everywhere, because despite my best intentions they don't stay little piles of this and that and become scattered. I am not the most organized person so pray for me.


----------



## nesser1981

Those of you have been on a trip lately, did you get charged for your luggage by the Airline?

MAW provided us with $25 per bag, but I was wondering too, does that cover our bags for both ways if we have to pay?  Should I set aside another $100 to cover our bags for the return trip?  

I haven't flown in 3 years and i was in the Air Force the last time I did, so our bags were all covered.


----------



## starienite

nesser1981 said:


> Those of you have been on a trip lately, did you get charged for your luggage by the Airline?
> 
> MAW provided us with $25 per bag, but I was wondering too, does that cover our bags for both ways if we have to pay?  Should I set aside another $100 to cover our bags for the return trip?
> 
> I haven't flown in 3 years and i was in the Air Force the last time I did, so our bags were all covered.



What airline are you taking? 
When in doubt, contact your chapter. If anything, your bags will be heavier on the way back with all the souvenirs you'll be bringing back.


----------



## nesser1981

AirTrans, I emailed our coordinator.  




starienite said:


> What airline are you taking?
> When in doubt, contact your chapter. If anything, your bags will be heavier on the way back with all the souvenirs you'll be bringing back.


----------



## starienite

nesser1981 said:


> AirTrans, I emailed our coordinator.



It looks like they charge $20 for the first bag, $25 for the second and they charge $49 for bags weighing 51 to 70 pounds and $79 for bags weighing 71 to 100 pounds. If you have one bag per person and don't get over weight you would need $80 set aside, unless they are including baggage fees both ways.


----------



## nesser1981

Yeah, they included all that information.  I was just wondering if other families had been charged recently.  I've read some that say their bag fees were waived since they were wish families.   



starienite said:


> It looks like they charge $20 for the first bag, $25 for the second and they charge $49 for bags weighing 51 to 70 pounds and $79 for bags weighing 71 to 100 pounds. If you have one bag per person and don't get over weight you would need $80 set aside, unless they are including baggage fees both ways.


----------



## blessedmom4

nesser1981 said:


> Yeah, they included all that information.  I was just wondering if other families had been charged recently.  I've read some that say their bag fees were waived since they were wish families.



*We flew US Air...Our fees were NOT waived. We checked one large bag to and from Orlando. On the way home AT THE GATE, they asked if anyone would check their bags at the gate for free...we agreed, at least we didn't have to wrestle 6 bags in overhead bins. That left us with three medical bags and a bi-pap machine...much easier. We  shipped a LOT of stuff home, we were a Big Give family and some people sent things to GKTW and friends brought us gifts as well, not to mention things from BBB, Pirate's League, lunch at the castle and MORE...it cost a fortune to mail home.

I have posted another update of our amazing trip if anyone is interested. Click on the links in the Table of Contents if you don't want to wade through everything. I am trying to post tips and remind everyone it is like life, there are good things and not so good things on a wish trip...but the trip is such a gift and SO MAGICAL!!!!*


----------



## kellyw8863

Good morning!  We were a Wish Trip family back in 2010 and are planning a return trip in April 2013.  I'm looking to "talk" with other previous Wish Trippers who have returned to Disney with their medically fragile children.  Please PM me if you're up for talking about your experiences - I'm nervous about trying to do this again!

To everyone else, enjoy every minute of the process.  You're in for an incredible journey!


----------



## Sean's momma

Wow real life has kept me busy lately. I have my trip report started in microsoft word (well the openoffice version of that) I am uploading pictures to flikr because photobucket is not liking me at all. Sean's surgery went... well... i suppose. They were just going to put 2 ear tubes in and check for regrowth of tonsil and adenoid tissues. There was no visible regrowth which is very good. However, in Sean's left ear they suctioned all the gunk out but were unable to put a tube in that ear due to obliterative otitis externa. Basically his ear canal is so inflammed and irritated on that side that had they put a tube in it would have most likely caused his ear canal to grow over the tube and cover the opening into his ear canal. Not a good thing at all. So they did a small hole in his ear drum and put a cotton wick in to allow the ear drops to stay both in the canal and behind the ear drum. This has to be removed in a week post op. On his right side they suctioned the gunk out but were unable to see his temporal bone behind his ear drum and there was no air space to put a tube in. The ear doctor said this is something he has never seen before and is very unusual. Because of this we have to have a CT scan done of Seans ears/head to see where the bone is and if there is something causing all the ear infections and the hearing loss. He has to be under anesthesia for that procedure because he is too little to hold still long enough. So next Tuesday we will be driving to Little Rock again for the CT scan at 10 am (check in at 8) and an ear doctor appointment at 1 pm. We will have to leave home by 445 or 5 am, which is a little extra time to get there because we are supposed to be getting snow starting tonight and into tomorrow morning followed by freezing rain tomorrow afternoon. Sigh. I wish I could find a way to save money to get to Disney again, but with living off of Sean's SSI only and these appointments in Little Rock (which cost $100 by the time I fill up my tank and get 2 or 3 meals at a fast food place for us) it just isn't possible right now. 

Once these pictures have finished uploading I will cut and paste the trip report and put the pictures in for you all .

Also, to the person asking about the luggage fees, we got ours waved from the Little Rock airport, but had to pay coming home from Orlando. 

And anyone needing luggage may wish to check walmart, they had a collapsable rolling duffle bag that was 32" that we left collapsed, placed in our checked bag for the trip to, and opened it up for souveneirs on the way home. Also, for those of you who use pullups for your child, or have any other medical supplies like gloves or what not that you may not need on the plane, you can make a piece of luggage hold ONLY your medical supplies and airlines will not charge you for it. Just make sure to tell them it is a medical supply bag.


----------



## roach3770

So excited.  We got an email from wish coordinator this morning with our dates.  Our 8 year old, Mackenzie's wish trip will be April 15-24.  We are so excited for her.  It has been such a rough year and this gives us something to look forward to.  I will be back in soon to give more details but let the planning begin!

Shawna


----------



## Moodyzblu

roach3770 said:


> So excited.  We got an email from wish coordinator this morning with our dates.  Our 8 year old, Mackenzie's wish trip will be April 15-24.  We are so excited for her.  It has been such a rough year and this gives us something to look forward to.  I will be back in soon to give more details but let the planning begin!
> 
> Shawna



Thats awesome news !! You'll be coming down just as we are leaving. Looking forward to hearing all your plans.


----------



## nesser1981

Totally understand rough years!  Yay for dates!   We'll be back March 4th and I'm going to do my best to get my TR done asap for everyone.  

Can't wait to see your plans!  Be sure to start a PTR! 



roach3770 said:


> So excited.  We got an email from wish coordinator this morning with our dates.  Our 8 year old, Mackenzie's wish trip will be April 15-24.  We are so excited for her.  It has been such a rough year and this gives us something to look forward to.  I will be back in soon to give more details but let the planning begin!
> 
> Shawna


----------



## roach3770

Thank you and trying to figure out now how to start a PTR.  All of this is new for me so hopefully I'll figure it out.  I'm reading through all of the instructions and the first few pages of this site to try and gather as much info as I can.  I am excited and overwhelmed all at the same time but I'm sure many others on here can relate


----------



## Sean's momma

In spite of all the set backs to starting my TR, I have gotten the intro post done and am working on day 1 as you read this! Come check it out, feel free to comment, no need to lurk! When in doubt go... right?


----------



## Owensheart

We've been home from our trip for two months now and it still feels like yesterday!!  We were so surprised to find MICKEY MAIL was delivered this week!!  

Click *HERE* to go to visit our completed trip report and see the amazing scrapbook that Amy sent us!!


----------



## ALLMama

We are getting so excited for Jacob's trip! 10 days until we go! Jacob's Wish Granters have planned a send off party for Sunday right before we go at Chuck E Cheese. He is going to be so surprised and excited! The last time he was there was on his 4th birthday nearly 2 years ago.


----------



## melissa924

We got home this morning... There are not words to describe how AMAZING it was!! I will start the trip report soon. Here is a picture from our boat ride in Clearwater.


----------



## blessedmom4

kellyw8863 said:


> Good morning!  We were a Wish Trip family back in 2010 and are planning a return trip in April 2013.  I'm looking to "talk" with other previous Wish Trippers who have returned to Disney with their medically fragile children.  Please PM me if you're up for talking about your experiences - I'm nervous about trying to do this again!
> 
> To everyone else, enjoy every minute of the process.  You're in for an incredible journey!


*Hi Kelly, so happy to see you here! We haven't been back since the Wish Trip; however, we took Lisa before the Wish trip five years ago, so if it is GAC questions, first aid, etc, I might be able to help. CONGRATS on going back! We returned to GKTW on LIsa's wish trip as a post wish family since we extended our trip if you need to know how that went.*


Sean's momma said:


> Wow real life has kept me busy lately.
> *So sorry to read this.*
> 
> Also, to the person asking about the luggage fees, we got ours waved from the Little Rock airport, but had to pay coming home from Orlando.
> *I love Pixie Dust...we DID get moved to the first class check in in Charlotte, by passing a LONG line.*
> And anyone needing luggage may wish to check walmart, they had a collapsable rolling duffle bag that was 32" that we left collapsed, placed in our checked bag for the trip to, and opened it up for souveneirs on the way home. Also, for those of you who use pullups for your child, or have any other medical supplies like gloves or what not that you may not need on the plane, you can make a piece of luggage hold ONLY your medical supplies and airlines will not charge you for it. Just make sure to tell them it is a medical supply bag.


*We needed a LOT more than one bag for all the Pixie Dust stuff...*


roach3770 said:


> So excited.  We got an email from wish coordinator this morning with our dates.  Our 8 year old, Mackenzie's wish trip will be April 15-24.  We are so excited for her.  It has been such a rough year and this gives us something to look forward to.  I will be back in soon to give more details but let the planning begin!


*Congratulations!!! The planning and dreaming is a LOT of fun!*


Moodyzblu said:


> Thats awesome news !! You'll be coming down just as we are leaving. Looking forward to hearing all your plans.


*Your trip is so close!!!!! *


roach3770 said:


> Thank you and trying to figure out now how to start a PTR.  All of this is new for me so hopefully I'll figure it out.  I'm reading through all of the instructions and the first few pages of this site to try and gather as much info as I can.  I am excited and overwhelmed all at the same time but I'm sure many others on here can relate


*It was all new to me as well...all you need to do is tell who going and write  your story (If you want to) and start telling us what your planning or start asking questions! Go to pre tip reports forum, click on New Thread (Top Left) and start typing! And  to the DIS!!!!*


ALLMama said:


> We are getting so excited for Jacob's trip! 10 days until we go! Jacob's Wish Granters have planned a send off party for Sunday right before we go at Chuck E Cheese. He is going to be so surprised and excited! The last time he was there was on his 4th birthday nearly 2 years ago.


*CONGRATULATIONS!!! So many special moments are about to happen for your entire family! *


melissa924 said:


> We got home this morning... There are not words to describe how AMAZING it was!! I will start the trip report soon. Here is a picture from our boat ride in Clearwater.


*Welcome Home! LOVE the picture, Thanks for sharing!!! *


----------



## blessedmom4

*For those who don't follow our Trip Report I wanted to share a picture of Lisa, our Wish Princess and now GKTW Alumni! 


She is actually flying a plane over Orlando!*​*

For the New Wish families, I wanted to make sure you knew that GKTW has many FREE opportunities for you to take advantage of while you are staying at GKTW! One is an Air Tour over Orlando and we had an absolute BLAST!!! I said it was the ONLY way to see Orlando. We literally saw EVERYTHING and what a view it was! 

Make sure to slow down and enjoy the GKTW Village, it is an extraordinary opportunity and gift! 

We always have medical problems slowing us down and writing my TR has been no exception to that rule...BUT, I am in no hurry, because it has given me the opportunity to relive the Wish trip in my own time and to make some incredible friendships along the way!  My point...savor life, we know how precious it is!  (Plus I am old and I don't move fast anymore...obviously... I also have a nutty sense of humor, can you tell?? It is that age thing again). 

Welcome to all of the New Wishtrippers!!! You are in for the time of your life! 
*


----------



## lorasmom

Sean's momma said:


> Wow real life has kept me busy lately. I have my trip report started in microsoft word (well the openoffice version of that) I am uploading pictures to flikr because photobucket is not liking me at all. Sean's surgery went... well... i suppose. They were just going to put 2 ear tubes in and check for regrowth of tonsil and adenoid tissues. There was no visible regrowth which is very good. However, in Sean's left ear they suctioned all the gunk out but were unable to put a tube in that ear due to obliterative otitis externa. Basically his ear canal is so inflammed and irritated on that side that had they put a tube in it would have most likely caused his ear canal to grow over the tube and cover the opening into his ear canal. Not a good thing at all. So they did a small hole in his ear drum and put a cotton wick in to allow the ear drops to stay both in the canal and behind the ear drum. This has to be removed in a week post op. On his right side they suctioned the gunk out but were unable to see his temporal bone behind his ear drum and there was no air space to put a tube in. The ear doctor said this is something he has never seen before and is very unusual. Because of this we have to have a CT scan done of Seans ears/head to see where the bone is and if there is something causing all the ear infections and the hearing loss. He has to be under anesthesia for that procedure because he is too little to hold still long enough. So next Tuesday we will be driving to Little Rock again for the CT scan at 10 am (check in at 8) and an ear doctor appointment at 1 pm. We will have to leave home by 445 or 5 am, which is a little extra time to get there because we are supposed to be getting snow starting tonight and into tomorrow morning followed by freezing rain tomorrow afternoon. Sigh. I wish I could find a way to save money to get to Disney again, but with living off of Sean's SSI only and these appointments in Little Rock (which cost $100 by the time I fill up my tank and get 2 or 3 meals at a fast food place for us) it just isn't possible right now.


Glad his surgery went well 




roach3770 said:


> So excited.  We got an email from wish coordinator this morning with our dates.  Our 8 year old, Mackenzie's wish trip will be April 15-24.  We are so excited for her.  It has been such a rough year and this gives us something to look forward to.  I will be back in soon to give more details but let the planning begin!
> 
> Shawna


Hooray dates!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*I wanted to wish a Happy Valentine's Day to all of the WISHTRIPPERS!*


​


----------



## Delaney21

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

[url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sarsop524

Hello!!!  I have been lurking for a few weeks and reading lots of trip reports!  WE just found out about three weeks ago that my daughter got approved for a wish, and heard from her wish granter today!  They are coming to meet us next Tuesday.  So, the wish has not officially been made yet, but I told her today on the phone what it would be!  I am excited and overwhlemed to think about planning!!  I also need to learn all of your lingo so I don't look crazy every time I post!

Kylee
mom to twin daughters, Sophie and Sarah (wish kid) age 7


----------



## blessedmom4

sarsop524 said:


> Hello!!!  I have been lurking for a few weeks and reading lots of trip reports!  WE just found out about three weeks ago that my daughter got approved for a wish, and heard from her wish granter today!  They are coming to meet us next Tuesday.  So, the wish has not officially been made yet, but I told her today on the phone what it would be!  I am excited and overwhlemed to think about planning!!  I also need to learn all of your lingo so I don't look crazy every time I post!
> 
> Kylee
> mom to twin daughters, Sophie and Sarah (wish kid) age 7



*Dear Kylee,  to the DIS!!! I am sorry your daughter qualifies for a wish, but CONGRATULATIONS on hearing that she will get to make it soon! You definitely will NOT look crazy every time you post, we were all new once, many of us found these boards because our child was eligible for a wish and wanted to go to Disney. Relax, breathe and plan the time to go that works best for YOUR family! Take the trip on YOUR terms and open yourself to the magic that is about to unfold for your family. I hope you will start a PTR (pretrip report) so we can learn  about your sweet family and support you.  The first page of this thread is full of a LOT of information that you have probably already poured over, but just in case you haven't it is a great place to start to get some great   And ask any questions you have, sometimes this thread is slow to respond and there are definitely those who are kinder than others...but don't let anyone scare you off, you are one of us now.  Don't worry if you post and no one responds to you, I get ignored all of the time here... I obviously don't let that stop me.  Just be yourself. 

Don't be afraid to post responses, questions, comments and pictures once you have made ten posts. Here is a LINK that takes you to a thread where you can do just that...just post whatever you want, even the number 2-10 nine times to reach that goal. I had NEVER been on a message board before I started writing here and now I have over 3,000 posts...they add up quickly. Once again, WELCOME to the DIS!  *


----------



## sarsop524

Judy,
Thanks for the warm welcome!  I will take some time hopefully tonight or tomorrow night and try to start a PTR.  I expected to lurk for a while longer after reading how long it took some families to hear back from their wish coordinators, so I was definitely shocked to get the phone call yesterday!  Have a great day!


Kylee


----------



## Moodyzblu

sarsop524 said:


> Hello!!!  I have been lurking for a few weeks and reading lots of trip reports!  WE just found out about three weeks ago that my daughter got approved for a wish, and heard from her wish granter today!  They are coming to meet us next Tuesday.  So, the wish has not officially been made yet, but I told her today on the phone what it would be!  I am excited and overwhlemed to think about planning!!  I also need to learn all of your lingo so I don't look crazy every time I post!
> 
> Kylee
> mom to twin daughters, Sophie and Sarah (wish kid) age 7



Hi Kylee !! 
We have twins the same age ! 
One of my guys qualified for a wish just recently (the process went really quick for us) and we'll be heading out in just 7 weeks ! 
I am looking forward to hearing about your daughters plans !


----------



## nesser1981

Welcome Kylee!  

What part of Michigan?  We leave for my DD's wish trip in 12 days!  We live in South Eastern Michigan, about 45 minutes from Ann Arbor.   DD went to Mott for all of her chemotheraphy and such.  Please let me know if you have any questions.  The whole process has taken us about 6 months from start to finish.  

Keira's Wish coordinator is out of the Detroit Office.  And she will be 7 in May, so I'm sure I can help you out tons.   
 Be sure to start a PTR and let us know so we can follow along, ask lots of questions.   



sarsop524 said:


> Hello!!!  I have been lurking for a few weeks and reading lots of trip reports!  WE just found out about three weeks ago that my daughter got approved for a wish, and heard from her wish granter today!  They are coming to meet us next Tuesday.  So, the wish has not officially been made yet, but I told her today on the phone what it would be!  I am excited and overwhlemed to think about planning!!  I also need to learn all of your lingo so I don't look crazy every time I post!
> 
> Kylee
> mom to twin daughters, Sophie and Sarah (wish kid) age 7


----------



## lorasmom

sarsop524 said:


> Hello!!!  I have been lurking for a few weeks and reading lots of trip reports!  WE just found out about three weeks ago that my daughter got approved for a wish, and heard from her wish granter today!  They are coming to meet us next Tuesday.  So, the wish has not officially been made yet, but I told her today on the phone what it would be!  I am excited and overwhlemed to think about planning!!  I also need to learn all of your lingo so I don't look crazy every time I post!
> 
> Kylee
> mom to twin daughters, Sophie and Sarah (wish kid) age 7



Welcome!!


----------



## starienite

Leaving tomorrow morning!!! Almost packed, mostly just a little cleaning to make sure the place isn't a complete tip when we get back and unpack.


----------



## Moodyzblu

starienite said:


> Leaving tomorrow morning!!! Almost packed, mostly just a little cleaning to make sure the place isn't a complete tip when we get back and unpack.



Yay !! How exciting. 

What time are you leaving ? We have an early flight for our trip !


----------



## starienite

We go to the airport at 9, leaving around 11:30 our time and get the FL around 5:30 EST.


----------



## Moodyzblu

starienite said:


> We go to the airport at 9, leaving around 11:30 our time and get the FL around 5:30 EST.



Thats not too bad ! Our plane takes off at 8am so we have to leave our house by 5am. (it's about an hour to the airport). We'll be in FL by 11:00 am. though. 
Then coming back our flight isn't until 9 PM ! So we won't get back to Boston until midnight. But we DO get an extra (unplanned) day to spend in Disney .. so that's good. But it's just SO late.


----------



## that's nice

sarsop524 said:


> Hello!!!  I have been lurking for a few weeks and reading lots of trip reports!  WE just found out about three weeks ago that my daughter got approved for a wish, and heard from her wish granter today!  They are coming to meet us next Tuesday.  So, the wish has not officially been made yet, but I told her today on the phone what it would be!  I am excited and overwhlemed to think about planning!!  I also need to learn all of your lingo so I don't look crazy every time I post!
> 
> Kylee
> mom to twin daughters, Sophie and Sarah (wish kid) age 7


 to the DIS!!!! You've found the right thread to post on! 







starienite said:


> Leaving tomorrow morning!!! Almost packed, mostly just a little cleaning to make sure the place isn't a complete tip when we get back and unpack.


Have a great trip!!!!!!


----------



## Momto15

Moodyzblu said:


> Thats not too bad ! Our plane takes off at 8am so we have to leave our house by 5am. (it's about an hour to the airport). We'll be in FL by 11:00 am. though.
> Then coming back our flight isn't until 9 PM ! So we won't get back to Boston until midnight. But we DO get an extra (unplanned) day to spend in Disney .. so that's good. But it's just SO late.



Thats great to get an extra day! We are leaving the night before our trip starts and taking the red eye... arriving in Orlando at 6am! But since we are traveling from so far we would miss an entire day otherwise. We are thankful that our wish grantor was able to get it arranged.    
Blessings,
Sarah
PRINCESS Angelinas PT Report
[url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Moodyzblu

Momto15 said:


> Thats great to get an extra day! We are leaving the night before our trip starts and taking the red eye... arriving in Orlando at 6am! But since we are traveling from so far we would miss an entire day otherwise. We are thankful that our wish grantor was able to get it arranged.
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> PRINCESS Angelinas PT Report
> [url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
> 
> [/URL]




Oh wow ... that's cool ! That was great of them to do that. 

I'm not sure what we're doing on our extra day. We have to be checked out by 11, but then we have until about 6pm before we have to head to the airport ... I was thinking about adding an extra day to our park tickets and going to Magic Kingdom or maybe Animal Kingdom one last time. Or maybe just hang at the pool. Depends on the weather I suppose. Just not sure yet !


----------



## starienite

Moodyzblu said:


> Thats not too bad ! Our plane takes off at 8am so we have to leave our house by 5am. (it's about an hour to the airport). We'll be in FL by 11:00 am. though.
> Then coming back our flight isn't until 9 PM ! So we won't get back to Boston until midnight. But we DO get an extra (unplanned) day to spend in Disney .. so that's good. But it's just SO late.




We would be leaving really early too, but we are staying at my parents house tonight as their house is closer to the airport and my dad is coming along. Next Weds our flight leaves around 2, and we land around 5 our time. Now I am fretting about what I am forgetting to bring. I am starting to figure after all the stuff I know I need to have, anything I forget must not be something important.


----------



## Moodyzblu

starienite said:


> We would be leaving really early too, but we are staying at my parents house tonight as their house is closer to the airport and my dad is coming along. Next Weds our flight leaves around 2, and we land around 5 our time. Now I am fretting about what I am forgetting to bring. I am starting to figure after all the stuff I know I need to have, anything I forget must not be something important.



Plus don't forget, there's a walmart right down the street from GKTW and if you need anything you can get it there ! They have a really cool Disney section too where you can get some neat souvenirs much cheaper than at the parks. ( I'm going to see what they have for keychains and pens and such to give to teachers and therapists).


----------



## Moodyzblu

We were selected to be a part of the Big Give and we got Mickey Mail today !! 

Come check it out .. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44038771#post44038771


----------



## sarsop524

nesser1981 said:


> Welcome Kylee!
> 
> What part of Michigan?  We leave for my DD's wish trip in 12 days!  We live in South Eastern Michigan, about 45 minutes from Ann Arbor.   DD went to Mott for all of her chemotheraphy and such.  Please let me know if you have any questions.  The whole process has taken us about 6 months from start to finish.
> 
> Keira's Wish coordinator is out of the Detroit Office.  And she will be 7 in May, so I'm sure I can help you out tons.
> Be sure to start a PTR and let us know so we can follow along, ask lots of questions.



We are from southwest Michigan, just south of Kalamazoo.  Our coordinator was out of the Brighton office, but our wish granter just called and lives ten minutes from us!!!  Sarah had back surgery at U of M about a year ago, and one other big inpatient stay...otherwise we are usually at Bronson in Kalamazoo.  I am sure I will have questions for you when I figure out what we are doing

I am going to check out your report now!

Kylee


----------



## blessedmom4

sarsop524 said:


> Judy,
> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I will take some time hopefully tonight or tomorrow night and try to start a PTR.  I expected to lurk for a while longer after reading how long it took some families to hear back from their wish coordinators, so I was definitely shocked to get the phone call yesterday!  Have a great day!
> 
> Kylee


*We had the same "problem" we didn't want to take our trip for a while; however, were told it would take a long time to approve due to the economy. Less than two weeks later our Wish granters were trying to come out to see us. We actually had to postpone our trip twice due to medical problems...but when we DID finally go, the timing was PERFECT!*


starienite said:


> Leaving tomorrow morning!!! Almost packed, mostly just a little cleaning to make sure the place isn't a complete tip when we get back and unpack.


*I am so excited for you! Have an amazing time, I hope time slows down so you can soak it all in! *


that's nice said:


> to the DIS!!!! You've found the right thread to post on!
> 
> Have a great trip!!!!!!


* Hi Tim!*


Momto15 said:


> Thats great to get an extra day! We are leaving the night before our trip starts and taking the red eye... arriving in Orlando at 6am! But since we are traveling from so far we would miss an entire day otherwise. We are thankful that our wish grantor was able to get it arranged.


*Our Limo picked us up at 5 AM and we were checking in to GKTW around 11 AM...we hung out at the Village all day, it was Christmas time and we had a BLAST! Christmas and Halloween were our two favorite parties. 
*


----------



## Bill_Lin

Hi, I am one of the original posters for the first Wish Tripper's Unite thread back in 2007.  I am glad to see that the tradition is continuing.  My Wish Tripper is 10 now and has been cancer free for 7 + years. We are so grateful and believe that our wish trip helped.

I volunteer with Make a Wish now.  Keep up the good work everyone.

Bill


----------



## Bill_Lin

Moodyzblu said:


> Plus don't forget, there's a walmart right down the street from GKTW and if you need anything you can get it there ! They have a really cool Disney section too where you can get some neat souvenirs much cheaper than at the parks. ( I'm going to see what they have for keychains and pens and such to give to teachers and therapists).


Wal-Mart in Buena Vista is a great resource.  Does anyone know if the indoor flea Market is still open across from Wal-Mart?  They had great stuff as well.


----------



## LindaBabe

Bill_Lin said:


> Wal-Mart in Buena Vista is a great resource.  Does anyone know if the indoor flea Market is still open across from Wal-Mart?  They had great stuff as well.



it is still there, but that walmart is not nearly as convenient as the one at the end of the road by GKTW.


----------



## jon03015

Bill_Lin said:


> Hi, I am one of the original posters for the first Wish Tripper's Unite thread back in 2007.  I am glad to see that the tradition is continuing.  My Wish Tripper is 10 now and has been cancer free for 7 + years. We are so grateful and believe that our wish trip helped.
> 
> I volunteer with Make a Wish now.  Keep up the good work everyone.
> 
> Bill



Hey Bill!!! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## jon03015

Austin has been medically approved to travel to Disney! Not that I thought it would be different, but I am still excited. We asked for an extension so we won't get dates till we fill out the paper work and are approved for that. We are hoping for next January! 
So here is a question. Do you get a 3 day pass to Disney, and then 3 day passes to Sea World and a pass to Universal??? Is that how it works? Are there tickets to Legoland? I know my little wish guy would love that! I am already planning. I have started a word Document and organized it according to park and then sub categorized it by food and rides. Then general info on GTKW, scheduling tips, and other fun stuff to do (so graciously provided by all of you). Thanks for all who contribute! I do hope to sit back and enjoy it...I promise. I am just sooo excited!


----------



## newdrama12

jon03015 said:


> Austin has been medically approved to travel to Disney! Not that I thought it would be different, but I am still excited. We asked for an extension so we won't get dates till we fill out the paper work and are approved for that. We are hoping for next January!
> So here is a question. Do you get a 3 day pass to Disney, and then 3 day passes to Sea World and a pass to Universal??? Is that how it works? Are there tickets to Legoland? I know my little wish guy would love that! I am already planning. I have started a word Document and organized it according to park and then sub categorized it by food and rides. Then general info on GTKW, scheduling tips, and other fun stuff to do (so graciously provided by all of you). Thanks for all who contribute! I do hope to sit back and enjoy it...I promise. I am just sooo excited!



Staying at GKTW, you will receive 3 days at Disney, 2 Days at universal, and 1 day at Seaworld. You can get tickets to Legoland and other Central Florida attractions at the House of Hearts (the place you will check in at)


----------



## Delaney21

sarsop524 said:


> We are from southwest Michigan, just south of Kalamazoo.  Our coordinator was out of the Brighton office, but our wish granter just called and lives ten minutes from us!!!  Sarah had back surgery at U of M about a year ago, and one other big inpatient stay...otherwise we are usually at Bronson in Kalamazoo.  I am sure I will have questions for you when I figure out what we are doing
> 
> I am going to check out your report now!
> 
> Kylee



Another big Welcome from another Michigan mama!!  We are from Southeast Michigan - south of Detroit.  I can't wait to hear all of your planning details!  We are supposed to get our final dates this week *fingers crossed really tight*!!


----------



## Delaney21

Does anyone have the GKTW schedule?  I know I've seen it posted in here somewhere, but I can't find it.  

Thanks!


----------



## newdrama12

Delaney21 said:


> Does anyone have the GKTW schedule?  I know I've seen it posted in here somewhere, but I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks!



I just reposted it. Didn't want to take out a lot of room here, so I started a new thread for it. here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44047266#post44047266


----------



## Delaney21

newdrama12 said:


> I just reposted it. Didn't want to take out a lot of room here, so I started a new thread for it. here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44047266#post44047266



Thank you!! That is very helpful!

Actually I feel more overwhelmed now that I see that schedule!  I know there are a lot of things Mitchell will want to do and now I have to try to fit them in!


----------



## nesser1981

You'll get 3 days to Disney, 2 days to Universal, 1 day to Sea World.  You can get Legoland, but you have to request them from GKTW.  


jon03015 said:


> Austin has been medically approved to travel to Disney! Not that I thought it would be different, but I am still excited. We asked for an extension so we won't get dates till we fill out the paper work and are approved for that. We are hoping for next January!
> So here is a question. Do you get a 3 day pass to Disney, and then 3 day passes to Sea World and a pass to Universal??? Is that how it works? Are there tickets to Legoland? I know my little wish guy would love that! I am already planning. I have started a word Document and organized it according to park and then sub categorized it by food and rides. Then general info on GTKW, scheduling tips, and other fun stuff to do (so graciously provided by all of you). Thanks for all who contribute! I do hope to sit back and enjoy it...I promise. I am just sooo excited!


----------



## jon03015

newdrama12 said:


> Staying at GKTW, you will receive 3 days at Disney, 2 Days at universal, and 1 day at Seaworld. You can get tickets to Legoland and other Central Florida attractions at the House of Hearts (the place you will check in at)



Thank you for the info!!!!


----------



## jon03015

Has anyone ever participated in Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station at GTKW? I will have a 4 yr old and a 5 yr old when we go. Does anyone know the age requirements? Thanks!


----------



## roach3770

I just started Mackenzie's PTR but I can't figure out how to link it.  Anyone have any advice to offer? TIA

Shawna


----------



## that's nice

roach3770 said:


> I just started Mackenzie's PTR but I can't figure out how to link it.  Anyone have any advice to offer? TIA
> 
> Shawna



Here is the link to your report...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2879199

You can also check out these 2 links that show how to make chapter links...

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740701&postcount=471

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470


----------



## newdrama12

jon03015 said:


> Has anyone ever participated in Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station at GTKW? I will have a 4 yr old and a 5 yr old when we go. Does anyone know the age requirements? Thanks!



Age requirements - 3-17, toilet trained or have someone to help them.

They won't spend the whole night in Amberville. They will be there until about 6:45-7ish then they will head to dinner at the Gingerbread House. Then about 7:30-7:45ish they will go to Village Idol and parents will need to pick them up at the Theatre by 9.


----------



## jon03015

newdrama12 said:


> Age requirements - 3-17, toilet trained or have someone to help them....


Newdrama12, you have helped me a lot today! Thanks!!!


----------



## newdrama12

jon03015 said:


> Newdrama12, you have helped me a lot today! Thanks!!!



No problem! Love helping the wish families!


----------



## Delaney21

We have dates!!!!

Please join us in Mitchell's trip report and help me make this a great trip for him!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Delaney21 said:


> We have dates!!!!
> 
> Please join us in Mitchell's trip report and help me make this a great trip for him!!



Yay for dates !! 

Will be sure to check in to your PTR to see what you all will plan !


----------



## Momto15

I have a pretty big camera and have just one memory card. I have never actually used more than the one memory card before- then again we haven't had a "real" vacation anywhere I am thinking I might need a 2nd memory card. 
I read a little about the photo pass which seems awesome... 

I wanted to get a little in put from all of you planning and those who have experience- what do you do? How many pictures do you take outside the photo pass pics? Or is it really enough for the Disney days? Lugging the big camera around seems like a pain-but not having enough pictures for the memories is not an option of course!

Thanks in advance for your input!
Blessings,
Sarah
PRINCESS Angelinas PT Report
[url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sarsop524

I just started Sarah's MAW PTR, but I have to figure out how to link it in my signature...then I need to figure out to post pictures.  I did see the instructions on the first page of this thread, I just need to get back there and do some reading!

Kylee


----------



## Delaney21

Momto15 said:


> I have a pretty big camera and have just one memory card. I have never actually used more than the one memory card before- then again we haven't had a "real" vacation anywhere I am thinking I might need a 2nd memory card.
> I read a little about the photo pass which seems awesome...
> 
> I wanted to get a little in put from all of you planning and those who have experience- what do you do? How many pictures do you take outside the photo pass pics? Or is it really enough for the Disney days? Lugging the big camera around seems like a pain-but not having enough pictures for the memories is not an option of course!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!
> Blessings,
> Sarah



I was reading somewhere on the GKTW site and I think it said they have a place you can go and download your pictures and they will put them on a disc for you...so you could do that instead of buying a new memory card.


----------



## blessedmom4

Momto15 said:


> I have a pretty big camera and have just one memory card. I have never actually used more than the one memory card before- then again we haven't had a "real" vacation anywhere I am thinking I might need a 2nd memory card.
> I read a little about the photo pass which seems awesome...
> 
> I wanted to get a little in put from all of you planning and those who have experience- what do you do? How many pictures do you take outside the photo pass pics? Or is it really enough for the Disney days? Lugging the big camera around seems like a pain-but not having enough pictures for the memories is not an option of course!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!



*Dear Sarah, NO WORRIES about the camera! You may borrow one at GKTW if you want to (it was quite small) and take both videos and stills with it (I am pretty sure it has the picture capability, Pete is asleep or I would ask him). We borrowed one for Rachel's HOB performance,even though we had our camera and video camera, didn't want to miss anything! Just turn it in at GKTW and as was mentioned they will make you CD's of everything! You will also get candid photos of activities at GKTW if there is a photographer near to take pics ie: Santa and the characters. PLUS each and every Wish child gets a Photopass CD for FREE (Maroo helped work that deal out, from what I was told. Maroo, I MISS YOU)!

How many pics did I take...well let's just say I am a bit fanatical...We have the GKTW CD's they made, plus the ones of ours they downloaded...never counted all of those. We have over 3,000 from our main personal camera and several hundred more on the back up camera and my Photpass CD (which I JUST ordered , due to all of the problems when we returned home) will contain over 1000 pictures. That doesn't count our pics from CRT, Pirate's League, and don't get me started on the Discovery Cove pics....

I hope that answers your question!  Feel free to ask me any more, we had the BEST trip and it is due in part to all I learned right here on the DIS. *


----------



## Manymosi

For those of you still interested, I finally finished our trip report.
Here is where I resumed it:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43851515#post43851515


----------



## Anderson05

Momto15 said:


> I have a pretty big camera and have just one memory card. I have never actually used more than the one memory card before- then again we haven't had a "real" vacation anywhere I am thinking I might need a 2nd memory card.
> I read a little about the photo pass which seems awesome...
> 
> I wanted to get a little in put from all of you planning and those who have experience- what do you do? How many pictures do you take outside the photo pass pics? Or is it really enough for the Disney days? Lugging the big camera around seems like a pain-but not having enough pictures for the memories is not an option of course!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> PRINCESS Angelinas PT Report
> [url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
> 
> [/URL]



I'm in the same boat! Just got a dslr for Christmas,  but a little nerves taking it. but whats the point of having one if you dont use it right?!


----------



## atlantamoi

I want to thank everyone for the great info here.   I have a question in regards to front of line access at Disney/Universal.  We are staying at Give Kids next week and plan on going to four different parks during this time.  Unfortunately, our two-year-old will need a nap each afternoon which will cut our time at the parks down considerably.  Our Wish child (five-year-old daughter) will get to do anything she wants... it's her trip.   But I can see my wife and I wanting to ride maybe one big rollercoaster at Islands and Universal.  I see they have a babyswap deal where you can take turns riding (one adult rides while the other holds the kids and then the next adult rides while holding the kids).  I'm just curious if it's bad etiquette to go to the front of the line with a Wish child and then only the adults ride.  I really want to play by the rules!

Of course, we may be doing this anyway a few times with my five-year-old riding with parent while the other is holding our two-year-old.  I won't feel weird about that since our Wish daughter is actually riding.

This is a really small thing... just curious if anyone else has dealt with it.


----------



## 5dwarves

Maroo....look what you have accomplished!  Wow!
Y'all have been busy!   We are finally getting ready for our mulligan trip.  Ready to do more than half a day at MK and look at where you all are.  Five volumes of Wish trippers.   I guess I should have expected it.  My oldest is in college, my baby girl is driving, and my wish child - my "little" 7 year old is now taller than me and has a deep voice, so time does march on.  I can't wait to sit here and catch up. Great job Maroo.  Thanks for taking care of everyone.   ~Elisa


----------



## Cheshire Figment

atlantamoi said:


> I want to thank everyone for the great info here.   I have a question in regards to front of line access at Disney/Universal.  We are staying at Give Kids next week and plan on going to four different parks during this time.  Unfortunately, our two-year-old will need a nap each afternoon which will cut our time at the parks down considerably.  Our Wish child (five-year-old daughter) will get to do anything she wants... it's her trip.   But I can see my wife and I wanting to ride maybe one big rollercoaster at Islands and Universal.  I see they have a babyswap deal where you can take turns riding (one adult rides while the other holds the kids and then the next adult rides while holding the kids).  I'm just curious if it's bad etiquette to go to the front of the line with a Wish child and then only the adults ride.  I really want to play by the rules!
> 
> Of course, we may be doing this anyway a few times with my five-year-old riding with parent while the other is holding our two-year-old.  I won't feel weird about that since our Wish daughter is actually riding.
> 
> This is a really small thing... just curious if anyone else has dealt with it.



Sorry but the GAC is for the person with the disability.  If the person with the disability is not going to do the attraction others are not supposed to take advantage.

And, in your situation, if your five year old does not meet the attraction's height requirement you will not be qualified to use the GAC for that attraction.


----------



## angcmom

atlantamoi said:


> I want to thank everyone for the great info here.   I have a question in regards to front of line access at Disney/Universal.  We are staying at Give Kids next week and plan on going to four different parks during this time.  Unfortunately, our two-year-old will need a nap each afternoon which will cut our time at the parks down considerably.  Our Wish child (five-year-old daughter) will get to do anything she wants... it's her trip.   But I can see my wife and I wanting to ride maybe one big rollercoaster at Islands and Universal.  I see they have a babyswap deal where you can take turns riding (one adult rides while the other holds the kids and then the next adult rides while holding the kids).  I'm just curious if it's bad etiquette to go to the front of the line with a Wish child and then only the adults ride.  I really want to play by the rules!
> 
> Of course, we may be doing this anyway a few times with my five-year-old riding with parent while the other is holding our two-year-old.  I won't feel weird about that since our Wish daughter is actually riding.
> 
> This is a really small thing... just curious if anyone else has dealt with it.



This question was asked in our orientation at GKTW (in November) and we were told that the idea behind the button and GAC for wish kids was so that time was not wasted waiting in any lines, regardless of whether the wish kid was riding or not.

My two oldest wanted to ride Revenge of the Mummy at Universal Studios and my wish kid did not.  They took her button and the GAC and had no questions asked.  Same thing with Rip Ride Rocket...my husband and oldest son rode it multiple times and my daughter wasn't tall enough.  (We never made it to IoA but I feel it would be the same over there.)

We did the same thing multiple times at Disney for rides that she was either not tall enough or wasn't interested in riding....Rock n Roller Coaster and Kali River Rapids are the first two that come to mind.

We never had any employee at any park bat an eye at this or make us feel like we were taking advantage or doing something that was not allowed.

I shared this conversation one other time on here but there was a point during our trip where my 14 year old son said he felt bad about going to the front of the line while others were waiting.  I then reminded him of the 9 (so far) times that he got up (by his own choice) at 4:30 a.m. so he could accompany his little sister to the hospital for her surgery because he "makes her feel safe."  I also reminded him of the hours that he napped in the hospital waiting room on a hard plastic couch just so he could be there when she woke up.

Your stay at GKTW is not only for your daughter but it is for your entire family.  GKTW understands this and goes above and beyond to make sure that everyones needs are met...not just the wish child.

Don't feel bad about using her button or the GAC to ride anything.  I would be shocked if a CM or any employee will tell you can't use it to expedite your time.

And as far as napping, my kids are older but I would definitely consider getting the free strollers that are provided at the parks and see if your 2 yr old might nap while riding.  I would definitely try it.

Hope you have a magical trip!!!


----------



## Anderson05

atlantamoi said:


> I want to thank everyone for the great info here.   I have a question in regards to front of line access at Disney/Universal.  We are staying at Give Kids next week and plan on going to four different parks during this time.  Unfortunately, our two-year-old will need a nap each afternoon which will cut our time at the parks down considerably.  Our Wish child (five-year-old daughter) will get to do anything she wants... it's her trip.   But I can see my wife and I wanting to ride maybe one big rollercoaster at Islands and Universal.  I see they have a babyswap deal where you can take turns riding (one adult rides while the other holds the kids and then the next adult rides while holding the kids).  I'm just curious if it's bad etiquette to go to the front of the line with a Wish child and then only the adults ride.  I really want to play by the rules!
> 
> Of course, we may be doing this anyway a few times with my five-year-old riding with parent while the other is holding our two-year-old.  I won't feel weird about that since our Wish daughter is actually riding.



I was wondering the same thing! I can see it going both ways, not being able to since the wish kid is not riding, or since the wish kid would be waiting they would want you to go and come off sooner? \   

Wanting to see what others say too. 

This is a really small thing... just curious if anyone else has dealt with it


----------



## Anderson05

roach3770 said:


> So excited.  We got an email from wish coordinator this morning with our dates.  Our 8 year old, Mackenzie's wish trip will be April 15-24.  We are so excited for her.  It has been such a rough year and this gives us something to look forward to.  I will be back in soon to give more details but let the planning begin!
> 
> Shawna



oh fun, We just got our dates too! april 19-27. Maybe we'll bump into each other.


----------



## sarsop524

Sarah's wish granters came tonight and she officially made her Disney wish!  They said travel could take a year to a year and a half to happen...how will we ever wait patiently enough to find out when it will happen?!?!


----------



## 5dwarves

Bill_Lin said:


> Hi, I am one of the original posters for the first Wish Tripper's Unite thread back in 2007.  I am glad to see that the tradition is continuing.  My Wish Tripper is 10 now and has been cancer free for 7 + years. We are so grateful and believe that our wish trip helped.
> 
> I volunteer with Make a Wish now.  Keep up the good work everyone.
> 
> Bill



So glad to here Lysi has been cancer free for so long!   I just hopped back on too.  Didn't expect to see any of the old disboard friends still hanging out.  We are headed back for our redo trip this summer.   Looking forward to it.


----------



## atlantamoi

angcmom said:


> This question was asked in our orientation at GKTW (in November) and we were told that the idea behind the button and GAC for wish kids was so that time was not wasted waiting in any lines, regardless of whether the wish kid was riding or not.


  Thanks for your detailed response.  So, I got two answers with opposite opinions!  Hmmm.  I guess we'll play it by ear.  The parks might not be too crowded next week and it might not be an issue anyway.  GKTW has a night for parents to be alone, so you can see at least one example where they do consider what the adults might like (although with our two-year-old we won't be able to take complete advantage of it).  

I'm still amazed by Make-A-Wish and all they have done for us.  Our granters had a nice tea party for my daughter this past weekend.  It was so sweet.  Can't wait to spoil her a bit next week after the past 18 months.


----------



## wishin' on a star

angcmom said:


> This question was asked in our orientation at GKTW (in November) and we were told that the idea behind the button and GAC for wish kids was so that time was not wasted waiting in any lines, regardless of whether the wish kid was riding or not.
> 
> My two oldest wanted to ride Revenge of the Mummy at Universal Studios and my wish kid did not.  They took her button and the GAC and had no questions asked.  Same thing with Rip Ride Rocket...my husband and oldest son rode it multiple times and my daughter wasn't tall enough.  (We never made it to IoA but I feel it would be the same over there.)
> 
> We did the same thing multiple times at Disney for rides that she was either not tall enough or wasn't interested in riding....Rock n Roller Coaster and Kali River Rapids are the first two that come to mind.
> 
> We never had any employee at any park bat an eye at this or make us feel like we were taking advantage or doing something that was not allowed.
> 
> I shared this conversation one other time on here but there was a point during our trip where my 14 year old son said he felt bad about going to the front of the line while others were waiting.  I then reminded him of the 9 (so far) times that he got up (by his own choice) at 4:30 a.m. so he could accompany his little sister to the hospital for her surgery because he "makes her feel safe."  I also reminded him of the hours that he napped in the hospital waiting room on a hard plastic couch just so he could be there when she woke up.
> 
> Your stay at GKTW is not only for your daughter but it is for your entire family.  GKTW understands this and goes above and beyond to make sure that everyones needs are met...not just the wish child.
> 
> Don't feel bad about using her button or the GAC to ride anything.  I would be shocked if a CM or any employee will tell you can't use it to expedite your time.
> 
> And as far as napping, my kids are older but I would definitely consider getting the free strollers that are provided at the parks and see if your 2 yr old might nap while riding.  I would definitely try it.
> 
> Hope you have a magical trip!!!



My DD was granted a wish two years ago, and this was exactly our experience.  I do hope it hasn't changed since then, because I do believe that a wish trip is indeed for the WHOLE family!   There's  no describing the incredible amount of pixie dust and magic that your entire family feels while on a wish trip. We were made to feel like everyone deserved the perks of the trip.  Yes, at GKTW orientation, we were told that the GAC given to wish kids was for the whole family, to expedite time for others to ride whether the wish child rode or not.  We never encountered anyone at Disney who questioned this.  

We have since returned to Disney, and while Catherine still had a GAC, it was not the same experience, and we would never expect that once in a lifetime experience again.  

I hope you have a fabulous, magical trip!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

sarsop524 said:


> Sarah's wish granters came tonight and she officially made her Disney wish!  They said travel could take a year to a year and a half to happen...how will we ever wait patiently enough to find out when it will happen?!?!



Yay for Sarah making her wish !! 

But I wonder why they said it will take so long ?? We heard form MAW like a week after Jayden made his wish and had our dates in like 1 month. Maybe they are very busy .. or tell you that so you won't panic if you don't hear form them by a certain time. Hopefully it won't really take that long !


----------



## mckevor2001

Hi

Our son just got accepted by maw. Now the planning begins. He wants a european disney cruise and a day atbdisneyland Paris. Does anyone know if that's even possible?  Thx!!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

mckevor2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> Our son just got accepted by maw. Now the planning begins. He wants a European Disney cruise and a day at Disneyland Paris. Does anyone know if that's even possible?  Thx!!


It depends on the chapter.  I know a family from New York City that was able to go to Tokyo Disneyland (and about four other Japanese parks) on a Wish Trip.


----------



## nesser1981

I guess it depends on the chapter, but the information packet we got said they were not doing any international travel or any Disney Cruises or Disney Land & Sea Packages.


It even said Hawaii was a case by case basis.  I'd suggest waiting until you get your info from MAW, because it will vary from chapter to chapter.  




mckevor2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> Our son just got accepted by maw. Now the planning begins. He wants a european disney cruise and a day atbdisneyland Paris. Does anyone know if that's even possible?  Thx!!


----------



## Wee Annie

atlantamoi said:


> I want to thank everyone for the great info here.   I have a question in regards to front of line access at Disney/Universal.  We are staying at Give Kids next week and plan on going to four different parks during this time.  Unfortunately, our two-year-old will need a nap each afternoon which will cut our time at the parks down considerably.  Our Wish child (five-year-old daughter) will get to do anything she wants... it's her trip.   But I can see my wife and I wanting to ride maybe one big rollercoaster at Islands and Universal.  I see they have a babyswap deal where you can take turns riding (one adult rides while the other holds the kids and then the next adult rides while holding the kids).  I'm just curious if it's bad etiquette to go to the front of the line with a Wish child and then only the adults ride.  I really want to play by the rules!
> 
> Of course, we may be doing this anyway a few times with my five-year-old riding with parent while the other is holding our two-year-old.  I won't feel weird about that since our Wish daughter is actually riding.
> 
> This is a really small thing... just curious if anyone else has dealt with it.



My daughter had her wish trip to WDW two years ago, and I can tell you what our experience was.  She wore the GKTW button, and I think they tell you that no one else should wear it.  I wore her wish trip GAC on a lanyard around my neck.  And I, like you, was eager "to play by the rules," so on rides where she was too little, I started getting fast passes for my older daughters and husband to ride.  We did this in the beginning, and I was actually "scolded" (nicely) by several CMs when they saw me getting fastpasses.  They told me there was no need to, so I explained that I was getting them for rides where the wish kid was not riding.  They still insisted there was no need to, and to use the wish trip GAC for the entire wish family.  After going through this a couple of times, I pretty much stopped getting fast passes (because I felt stupid  ), and my older girls and husband used the wish trip GAC on a ride here and there.  So this was at multiple CM's insistence.  Anyways, the wish trip GAC pretty much is the same as getting a fast pass -- it doesn't get you up to the front of the line at Disney on most rides -- it gets you in the fast pass, or perhaps an alternate entrance, with a different line.

HTH


----------



## kellyw8863

blessedmom4 said:


> *Hi Kelly, so happy to see you here! We haven't been back since the Wish Trip; however, we took Lisa before the Wish trip five years ago, so if it is GAC questions, first aid, etc, I might be able to help. CONGRATS on going back! We returned to GKTW on LIsa's wish trip as a post wish family since we extended our trip if you need to know how that went.*



Thank you!  We will need a GAC, since Ali's condition is progressive, and we are in no better place than when we went in 2010.  Her metabolic doc is fantastic, and I'm confident that he will walk us through whatever accommodations she will need.  And then I'm sure Disney will do its best to work with us.  I'm still nervous, though!  How was your visit back to GKTW?  That's definitely something we plan on doing!



atlantamoi said:


> I want to thank everyone for the great info here.   I have a question in regards to front of line access at Disney/Universal.  We are staying at Give Kids next week and plan on going to four different parks during this time.  Unfortunately, our two-year-old will need a nap each afternoon which will cut our time at the parks down considerably.  Our Wish child (five-year-old daughter) will get to do anything she wants... it's her trip.   But I can see my wife and I wanting to ride maybe one big rollercoaster at Islands and Universal.  I see they have a babyswap deal where you can take turns riding (one adult rides while the other holds the kids and then the next adult rides while holding the kids).  I'm just curious if it's bad etiquette to go to the front of the line with a Wish child and then only the adults ride.  I really want to play by the rules!
> 
> Of course, we may be doing this anyway a few times with my five-year-old riding with parent while the other is holding our two-year-old.  I won't feel weird about that since our Wish daughter is actually riding.
> 
> This is a really small thing... just curious if anyone else has dealt with it.



We were told the same thing as others, that the trip is for the entire family and that anyone could use the GAC.  Use it frequently and with confidence!



Wee Annie said:


> My daughter had her wish trip to WDW two years ago, and I can tell you what our experience was.  She wore the GKTW button, and I think they tell you that no one else should wear it.  I wore her wish trip GAC on a lanyard around my neck.  And I, like you, was eager "to play by the rules," so on rides where she was too little, I started getting fast passes for my older daughters and husband to ride.  We did this in the beginning, and I was actually "scolded" (nicely) by several CMs when they saw me getting fastpasses.  They told me there was no need to, so I explained that I was getting them for rides where the wish kid was not riding.  They still insisted there was no need to, and to use the wish trip GAC for the entire wish family.  After going through this a couple of times, I pretty much stopped getting fast passes (because I felt stupid  ), and my older girls and husband used the wish trip GAC on a ride here and there.  So this was at multiple CM's insistence.  Anyways, the wish trip GAC pretty much is the same as getting a fast pass -- it doesn't get you up to the front of the line at Disney on most rides -- it gets you in the fast pass, or perhaps an alternate entrance, with a different line.
> 
> HTH



Great to "see" you!  I read each and every one of Elke's CB updates and think of you guys often.  I hope that you all are doing well!


----------



## Delaney21

sarsop524 said:


> Sarah's wish granters came tonight and she officially made her Disney wish!  They said travel could take a year to a year and a half to happen...how will we ever wait patiently enough to find out when it will happen?!?!



Mitchell's wish is through the Michigan chapter also and they told us it could take a year to happen when he made the wish.  That was in December and we have our reservations made for May.  I know they are backlogged a little, so don't expect fast results, but I think a 5-6 month timeframe is more realistic for Disney trips.  

It is hard to play the waiting game, but it makes it even more exciting once you get your dates!!  I started pre-planning his trip with our requested dates and thankfully we were able to get those dates.  I'm happy we had that extra time because it gave me time to following along with other trip reports so I could plan Mitchell's trip based on other peoples experiences and suggestions.  So join in and start making your lists!


----------



## Wee Annie

kellyw8863 said:


> Thank you!  We will need a GAC, since Ali's condition is progressive, and we are in no better place than when we went in 2010.  Her metabolic doc is fantastic, and I'm confident that he will walk us through whatever accommodations she will need.  And then I'm sure Disney will do its best to work with us.  I'm still nervous, though!  How was your visit back to GKTW?  That's definitely something we plan on doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to "see" you!  I read each and every one of Elke's CB updates and think of you guys often.  I hope that you all are doing well!



Hey Kelly!  Just like old times, huh?  Good to "see" you again too!

We are returning to WDW this coming April, so I can possibly answer questions about returning with a child who is still medically fragile.  For us, Elke is definitely in many ways in better shape than she was on her wish trip.  For one, she's off chemo.  And she was in so much pain on her wish trip we often had to give her morphine to get her through the day.  Her pain has definitely improved.  BUT, she's actually MORE "fragile" in her bones than she was back then -- her femur is even more eaten away and so much weaker it's in even more danger of snapping (fun fun fun!).  And she still struggles with severe nerve damage, both peripheral and autonomic (GI and urinary).  SO, I am definitely going to have to get a GAC that allows us to use her stroller as a wheelchair, bare minimum, even though she's almost 6.

Definitely let me know if you have specific questions when we return, and I'll see if I can help out.  I know Ali and Elke have very different issues, but I can perhaps still be helpful (I hope!).

We're also planning on spending an afternoon and dinner at GKTW when we go -- that was by unanimous vote of all of us, even the older girls!


----------



## starienite

We are back! We had a great time. The kids had a blast. Devon got to do what he really really wanted to do and Cassidy met everyone she wanted to me. Part of the pictures are already up on my FB page here


----------



## Moodyzblu

starienite said:


> We are back! We had a great time. The kids had a blast. Devon got to do what he really really wanted to do and Cassidy met everyone she wanted to me. Part of the pictures are already up on my FB page here



Welcome back ! Checked out your pics and it looks like SO much fun. Seems like the kids had a great time. Thanks so much for sharing them with us. Your pics make us even more excited for ours.


----------



## jon03015

If we checked out of GTKW on Friday can we still go to the Pirate Princess Party that night? We will be at GTKW from Sat-Fr. We are extending to visit family for the weekend then going home. Thanks!!!


----------



## nesser1981

Yes, you can spend the day there even after you've checked out from what I understand.  



jon03015 said:


> If we checked out of GTKW on Friday can we still go to the Pirate Princess Party that night? We will be at GTKW from Sat-Fr. We are extending to visit family for the weekend then going home. Thanks!!!


----------



## nesser1981

Looks like you had a fantastic trip!


starienite said:


> We are back! We had a great time. The kids had a blast. Devon got to do what he really really wanted to do and Cassidy met everyone she wanted to me. Part of the pictures are already up on my FB page here


----------



## sarsop524

Delaney21 said:


> Mitchell's wish is through the Michigan chapter also and they told us it could take a year to happen when he made the wish.  That was in December and we have our reservations made for May.  I know they are backlogged a little, so don't expect fast results, but I think a 5-6 month timeframe is more realistic for Disney trips.
> 
> It is hard to play the waiting game, but it makes it even more exciting once you get your dates!!  I started pre-planning his trip with our requested dates and thankfully we were able to get those dates.  I'm happy we had that extra time because it gave me time to following along with other trip reports so I could plan Mitchell's trip based on other peoples experiences and suggestions.  So join in and start making your lists!




Thanks for that info.  I know the paperwork told me it would take a couple months to hear from our wishgranter, and we heard from them within three weeks!  They did tell us they don't like to schedule over holidays, which is basically all we gave them, so we will see how that works!  I am a teacher, but can't go in the summer because Sarah doesn't do well in the heat.  So we put down spring break, Thanksgiving break, and Christmas break!!  We will see how those dates work out.  I go so far over my allowed number of sick days every year...so I would feel bad planning a trip during school

Enjoy the rest of your planning, and I can't wait to hear about your trip


----------



## nesser1981

We are also a Michigan family and we leave tomorrow.  It was 6 months ago I contacted MAW after DD was referred.  Hope you guys get the time frame you want!



sarsop524 said:


> Thanks for that info.  I know the paperwork told me it would take a couple months to hear from our wishgranter, and we heard from them within three weeks!  They did tell us they don't like to schedule over holidays, which is basically all we gave them, so we will see how that works!  I am a teacher, but can't go in the summer because Sarah doesn't do well in the heat.  So we put down spring break, Thanksgiving break, and Christmas break!!  We will see how those dates work out.  I go so far over my allowed number of sick days every year...so I would feel bad planning a trip during school
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your planning, and I can't wait to hear about your trip


----------



## newdrama12

nesser1981 said:


> We are also a Michigan family and we leave tomorrow.  It was 6 months ago I contacted MAW after DD was referred.  Hope you guys get the time frame you want!



Have a safe trip! Maybe we will run into each other at GKTW one night this week.


----------



## jon03015

We have been unofficially  approved to extend our trip. I have a few questions for those of you who extended for your trip. Can you PM me (if you do not mind me bugging you!!!)???


----------



## sarsop524

nesser1981 said:


> We are also a Michigan family and we leave tomorrow.  It was 6 months ago I contacted MAW after DD was referred.  Hope you guys get the time frame you want.
> 
> Have fun!!!  Can't wait to hear about the trip


----------



## connie005

I was wondering how long did it take from your first meeting with maw to find out about your dates.
my daughter keeps on asking me cause our wish volunteer said it goes by quick.


----------



## Moodyzblu

connie005 said:


> I was wondering how long did it take from your first meeting with maw to find out about your dates.
> my daughter keeps on asking me cause our wish volunteer said it goes by quick.



For us it went real quick. I think we had dates less than 2 weeks after meeting with MAW granters. I know it will be 5 months from day we first got accepted until our trip in April. But I've heard other chapters take longer. 
I hope you hear soon !!


----------



## Delaney21

connie005 said:


> I was wondering how long did it take from your first meeting with maw to find out about your dates.
> my daughter keeps on asking me cause our wish volunteer said it goes by quick.



We met in mid-December, we got our dates mid-February and we're going early May.  The time from December to Feb was brutal!  I was stalking the phone waiting for the call and time was standing still!   Now I have so much planning to do, it's going really fast and Mitchell's trip will be here before we know it!


----------



## Anderson05

We've head back from MAW and have the dates for Mariska's Wish Trip. 


Apirl 19th-25th wish trip 25th-27th Visiting Family. 

Shes getting excited we spent the morning watching Vidoes of rides parks and GKTW.


----------



## Anderson05

I have a few questions, 

We'll be flying with Medication for Mariska's MAW trip. I dont really know what I need to do in order to take them with me. I will be glueing them to me since they cost more then my morgage! yikes huh!. 

Do I just need a doctors note?

We'll also by flying little ones 4 and 7 months.   Do I need to worry about car seats?    Would they count as a check in? Can I rent them?.... do I want to? haha so many questions.     Also if I rent them and MAW picks us up what do the provide the for the ride to the air port?   

Every time I get a chance to sit and read I'm worn out and my eyes wont focus long enough to read.  maybe time for glasses.


----------



## Anderson05

GKTW schedule? I saw it once but cant seem to find it again. Want to work around some of the events like Santa!


----------



## newdrama12

Anderson05 said:


> GKTW schedule? I saw it once but cant seem to find it again. Want to work around some of the events like Santa!



GKTW entertainment schedule: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2878994


----------



## luvmy3dds

March 18-24!!!!!! That right its only 18 days away and I am really starting to panic. After reading through some threads I have realized that i should have started researching and planning this trip two years ago, lol 
I was wondering if anyone has an updated gktw schedule so I can plan around it. We are still working on bringing her nurse along, but other then that I have decided to roll with the punches.  I know they give 3 disney park tickets, are they hoppers? I have 3 little girls that love princesses and anything on disney channel in the late afternoon, is there anyway to see those stars? do the characters come to gktw or do I  have to pay oop for a character meal, any suggestions? i must say the staff from gktw has called me to make arrangements for my girls diet restrictions and I have been very impressed so far!!!! so many questions!!!! thank you for any and all input!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

newdrama12 said:


> GKTW entertainment schedule: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2878994



The link above was just posted and it's the GKTW schedule. The Disney passes are hoppers and you'll also get 2 day universal/IOA passes and 1day Sea World passes. 
You need a reservation to have a princess meal and the ask for payment at the time of booking. It might be too late .. But I'd check anyway because you never know ! 

I'm not sure which characters come to GKTW. I think they're the main characters like Mickey and Minnie, not sure about princesses. 

You have a lot to plan in such a short time ! But you're going to have an amazing time !


----------



## newdrama12

luvmy3dds said:


> I have 3 little girls that love princesses and anything on disney channel in the late afternoon, is there anyway to see those stars? do the characters come to gktw or do I  have to pay oop for a character meal, any suggestions?



The princesses you will be able to find in the parks. As for the characters that come to GKTW, they never know for sure who is coming until they get there. In the year that I have been volunteering with GKTW, the only princess I know that has came is Belle, but not in her princess dress. You will receive a GAC with a green light stamp on it when you arrive at the Village that will work on meet and greet lines as well, so you will be able to meet any character without waiting in line.


----------



## Anderson05

newdrama12 said:


> GKTW entertainment schedule: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2878994



Thank you!


----------



## Owensheart

Anderson05 said:


> I have a few questions,
> 
> We'll be flying with Medication for Mariska's MAW trip. I dont really know what I need to do in order to take them with me. I will be glueing them to me since they cost more then my morgage! yikes huh!.
> 
> Do I just need a doctors note?
> 
> We'll also by flying little ones 4 and 7 months.   Do I need to worry about car seats?    Would they count as a check in? Can I rent them?.... do I want to? haha so many questions.     Also if I rent them and MAW picks us up what do the provide the for the ride to the air port?
> 
> Every time I get a chance to sit and read I'm worn out and my eyes wont focus long enough to read.  maybe time for glasses.



Melinda... hey.. it's Andrea.  

We fly with Owen's meds all the time.  I always take a lunch box (ice chest) and put some frozen gel pack ice packs inside to keep the compounds cold.  I have never had an issue with security.  They do open them all and check for chemicals, but we're always fine.  YOu don't need a note for those.  Definetly keep everything ON BOARD with you that you don't want to lose.. ie. Meds, (I can't remember if M. is Gtube fed) but any of those supplies, ect.  

I took Owen's carseat with us, since he is so darn picky.  We had a limo pick us up and take us to the airport.  I did curbside check in and just checked the seat.  Picked it up in Orlando and put it in the rental car.  The rental car company said we got free car seat rentals with the car, so that's another option.  I would take your own. 

We also took Owen's stroller with us.  We pushed it up to the gate and checked it at the gate after we boarded the plane.  As soon as we got off teh plane, it was waiting for him.  I know you get free stroller rentals at the parks too, as another option.

You will arrive in Orlando and meet a GKTW volunteer.  They will take you to baggage claim and get you a luggage cart.  Then they will take you to the rental car area and you will pick out a rental car.  Owen picked a van.   The car seats are there, or you will have your own from baggage claim.  Then you load them up and drive yourself to GKTW.. map will be provided (it's easy to find).  

Let me know if you have any more questions!   You can hit me up on Facebook too.  I know I had a MILLION questions! 

New Drama already provided the GKTW schedule.  Owen LOVED all the activities so much.  You'll see New Drama at GKTW!!


----------



## Owensheart

luvmy3dds said:


> March 18-24!!!!!! That right its only 18 days away and I am really starting to panic. After reading through some threads I have realized that i should have started researching and planning this trip two years ago, lol
> I was wondering if anyone has an updated gktw schedule so I can plan around it. We are still working on bringing her nurse along, but other then that I have decided to roll with the punches.  I know they give 3 disney park tickets, are they hoppers? I have 3 little girls that love princesses and anything on disney channel in the late afternoon, is there anyway to see those stars? do the characters come to gktw or do I  have to pay oop for a character meal, any suggestions? i must say the staff from gktw has called me to make arrangements for my girls diet restrictions and I have been very impressed so far!!!! so many questions!!!! thank you for any and all input!!!



I think someone already answered this one.. but the disney tickets are park hoppers.  My opinion is that Magic Kingdom is an ALL day park, while Epcot, AK and Hollywood studios could be half days or split.  The only princess we saw at GKTW was Belle, in her reading dress.  I would splurge on one meal.. I think you can call the restaurant in advance and they will accomodate diet needs!   We did princess dining at Akshersus in Epcot... the food was great and we saw Belle, Cinderella, Ariel, Sleeping Beauty and Aurora.  It was pricey, but worth the splurge.  Our MAW expense check was MORE than enough to cover several character meals and lots of souvineers.. we had a ton leftover too.  I know that varies by chapter though.


----------



## Anderson05

We're staying an extra two after Mariska's wish trip is over in Orlando. We want to go to the beach. Cold water cant be as good as warm. 


We're looking for one with shells, not overly busy and just plane awesome. Any suggestions on where we should go or not go? We'll be staying in Clermont if that helps any.


----------



## newdrama12

Anderson05 said:


> We're staying an extra two after Mariska's wish trip is over in Orlando. We want to go to the beach. Cold water cant be as good as warm.
> 
> 
> We're looking for one with shells, not overly busy and just plane awesome. Any suggestions on where we should go or not go? We'll be staying in Clermont if that helps any.



My mom and I love looking for shells in Clearwater. Mom also likes Siesta Key, which is on the Gulf as well. Don't know about the Atlantic side, haven't been over there in a few years.


----------



## tracibulkley

I've been lurking around this board for a month or so, and have enjoyed reading many stories and getting some great info. Our DS is 2 1/2 and has HLHS (half a heart). He is scheduled for his 4th OHS this summer. He asks me daily if he can "eat noodles with Mickey", and he calls himself "pluto puppy". To say he's a Disney fan is an understatement. We talked with the dr.s last month and they suggested taking a trip before surgery. We weren't sure if we could pull it off, but I got a call back from the social worker and she let me know that they would make it happen. I was feeling overwhelmed, but after reading so many great things on here I'm feeling better about planning this amazing experience for our family. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and stories! I'm sure once we have our dates and travel plans I'll have tons of questions!


----------



## lymiegal

Anderson05 said:


> We're staying an extra two after Mariska's wish trip is over in Orlando. We want to go to the beach. Cold water cant be as good as warm.
> 
> 
> We're looking for one with shells, not overly busy and just plane awesome. Any suggestions on where we should go or not go? We'll be staying in Clermont if that helps any.



After reading your description, I think you're looking for the west coast. The best places in the state for shells are there. While it's a little over a 3 hour drive from Cleremont, Sanibel Island is by far the best. Here is a site that describes it: http://www.sanibel-captiva.org/sanibel-attractions-in/sanibel-best-beaches/sanibel-shells-shelling/

Other places that are closer include Clearwater, Treasure Island, Pass-a-Grille Beach and Siesta Key. Make sure to go at low tide since you will have the best chance of finding lots of shells then. Swimming is really good on the west coast too since the waves are much calmer. 

The east coast beaches (Daytona and Cocoa) are not very good for finding shells. The water is much rougher on that side of the state so the pieces are small and broken. Also, it is much more crowded and picked over. 

I hope this helps! Have an amazing trip!


----------



## Blessed0602

Hi everyone!  I hope I'm in the right place!  I've been reading here for about a month now, after receiving notice that our son's wish was granted to go to Disney World!  I'm still not sure how to get around the boards though.  How do I subscribe?  So many questions!  Oh yea...our dates are April 22-28th...so it's coming up quickly!  I'm so thankful for all the info you've all shared here!  And I'm touched by all the stories of your precious children too!


----------



## newdrama12

Blessed0602 said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope I'm in the right place!  I've been reading here for about a month now, after receiving notice that our son's wish was granted to go to Disney World!  I'm still not sure how to get around the boards though.  How do I subscribe?  So many questions!  Oh yea...our dates are April 22-28th...so it's coming up quickly!  I'm so thankful for all the info you've all shared here!  And I'm touched by all the stories of your precious children too!



HI!! This thread is a good place to start! Where will you be staying at for the trip?


----------



## Blessed0602

newdrama12 said:


> HI!! This thread is a good place to start! Where will you be staying at for the trip?



We're staying at GKTW.  We're so excited!  I also had another question for anyone who might know...GKTW has been gracious enough to allow us to bring my in-laws along for this trip.  They'll be a huge help with the baby!  But does anyone know if their park tickets are included with their stay or should we purchase their's in advance?


----------



## starienite

Tickets are not included in their stay. My dad and brother stayed at the village with us as well. They were included on the meal plan at the village, but on their own for everything else outside the village.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Disney Quest ? Jayden really wants to go .. does anyone know if these are available at GKTW or are they part of the hopper passes ?


----------



## starienite

Moodyzblu said:


> Disney Quest ? Jayden really wants to go .. does anyone know if these are available at GKTW or are they part of the hopper passes ?



Disney Quest is separate. I don't think it is available for purchase from GKTW.


----------



## newdrama12

Moodyzblu said:


> Disney Quest ? Jayden really wants to go .. does anyone know if these are available at GKTW or are they part of the hopper passes ?



I will be in the Village on Wednesday night and will happy to ask for you. I will let you know!


----------



## nesser1981

Disney Quest is free to get into I think, its a big arcade kind of thing.  



Moodyzblu said:


> Disney Quest ? Jayden really wants to go .. does anyone know if these are available at GKTW or are they part of the hopper passes ?


----------



## Moodyzblu

newdrama12 said:


> I will be in the Village on Wednesday night and will happy to ask for you. I will let you know!



Thank you so much !! 



nesser1981 said:


> Disney Quest is free to get into I think, its a big arcade kind of thing.



Yeah, we were watching a WDW video and they showed it. He was very interested in it when he saw all the different games. We have 2 down days during our stay and I thought it would be fun to bring him there if we could get tickets !


----------



## nesser1981

They didn't say anything about it during orientation.  You could call and ask.  They are super helpful at the desk.  



Moodyzblu said:


> Thank you so much !!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we were watching a WDW video and they showed it. He was very interested in it when he saw all the different games. We have 2 down days during our stay and I thought it would be fun to bring him there if we could get tickets !


----------



## Blessed0602

All the boys in the family want to go to one of the Disney water parks there, in place of maybe Sea World or one of the Universal days.  Does anyone know if GKTW has tickets to those parks in exchange for one of the others?


----------



## that's nice

tracibulkley said:


> I've been lurking around this board for a month or so, and have enjoyed reading many stories and getting some great info. Our DS is 2 1/2 and has HLHS (half a heart). He is scheduled for his 4th OHS this summer. He asks me daily if he can "eat noodles with Mickey", and he calls himself "pluto puppy". To say he's a Disney fan is an understatement. We talked with the dr.s last month and they suggested taking a trip before surgery. We weren't sure if we could pull it off, but I got a call back from the social worker and she let me know that they would make it happen. I was feeling overwhelmed, but after reading so many great things on here I'm feeling better about planning this amazing experience for our family. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and stories! I'm sure once we have our dates and travel plans I'll have tons of questions!





Blessed0602 said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope I'm in the right place!  I've been reading here for about a month now, after receiving notice that our son's wish was granted to go to Disney World!  I'm still not sure how to get around the boards though.  How do I subscribe?  So many questions!  Oh yea...our dates are April 22-28th...so it's coming up quickly!  I'm so thankful for all the info you've all shared here!  And I'm touched by all the stories of your precious children too!


 to the DIS and the wish trippers thread!!!!! 

You've found the right thread to ask questions!


----------



## nesser1981

They don't have them for the Disney Water Parks, but they do have them for Wet & Wild and Aquatica which is the Sea World water park.  They'll tell you about them at orientation.  I think you have to pay for parking though.   



Blessed0602 said:


> All the boys in the family want to go to one of the Disney water parks there, in place of maybe Sea World or one of the Universal days.  Does anyone know if GKTW has tickets to those parks in exchange for one of the others?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

When I am working and a Wish family shows up at TL I will make sure they get in free.  And I have never had any problem with a supervisor over this.  Just go to a Guest Relations window at the water park with the Wish/GKTW buttons and tell them you heard that you are allowed in free.


----------



## 4monkeys

*I am back again! It's been quite a while since I have posted! Things have been crazy here, as I am sure they are for eveyone. I left off with Day 2 of Allison's wish trip and intend on finishing that up.  **
I am very excited to let eveyone know that we are going back to Florida this summer. We intend on visiting the parks, but the most exciting part.... WE ARE VOLUNTEERING AT GKTW!!! So very thrilled to give back to a place that gave so much to us!! Allison can not wait to get back there, actually neither can her brothers. 
Happy planning!! It is going to take a while to get caught up with the new families!  Thanks for all the support the veterans offered to us!*


----------



## Blessed0602

nesser1981 said:


> They don't have them for the Disney Water Parks, but they do have them for Wet & Wild and Aquatica which is the Sea World water park.  They'll tell you about them at orientation.  I think you have to pay for parking though.



Thank you!



Cheshire Figment said:


> When I am working and a Wish family shows up at TL I will make sure they get in free.  And I have never had any problem with a supervisor over this.  Just go to a Guest Relations window at the water park with the Wish/GKTW buttons and tell them you heard that you are allowed in free.



Thank you!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Are the Universal/ IOA passes hoppers ? Like can we go from Universal to TWWoHP in one day ? Jayden said he would like to go back to Harry Potter a second time on the day we plan on going to Universal for one last visit.


----------



## nesser1981

Moodyzblu said:


> Are the Universal/ IOA passes hoppers ? Like can we go from Universal to TWWoHP in one day ? Jayden said he would like to go back to Harry Potter a second time on the day we plan on going to Universal for one last visit.



Yes, I think that are.  And the parks are right beside each other, so you can walk between them.  I really loved how it was set up there.


----------



## starienite

Moodyzblu said:


> Are the Universal/ IOA passes hoppers ? Like can we go from Universal to TWWoHP in one day ? Jayden said he would like to go back to Harry Potter a second time on the day we plan on going to Universal for one last visit.



Yes they are, also parking is free, and depending on who you talk to at the lot that day preferred parking will be either $4 or free for wish families. Worth it. Also Harry Potter needs to be the first thing you do. That is where everyone goes and the stores are soo crowded that you can't even move.


----------



## newdrama12

Moodyzblu said:


> Are the Universal/ IOA passes hoppers ? Like can we go from Universal to TWWoHP in one day ? Jayden said he would like to go back to Harry Potter a second time on the day we plan on going to Universal for one last visit.



Yes, they are! Both the Universal and Disney tickets are park hoppers.


----------



## 4monkeys

Finally got to work on the Trip Report.... got another day done and post some pictures too!!


----------



## blessedmom4

Cheshire Figment said:


> When I am working and a Wish family shows up at TL I will make sure they get in free.  And I have never had any problem with a supervisor over this.  Just go to a Guest Relations window at the water park with the Wish/GKTW buttons and tell them you heard that you are allowed in free.





Blessed0602 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!


*
PLEASE NOTE!!!! We tried exactly what Cheshire Figment said above, based on his post to us prior to our daughter's wish trip and they ABSOLUTELY REFUSED to let us in free. (and NO, we weren't demanding at all, far from it. Those who know us know that isn't my style).  Thankfully we had tickets for three us us and we paid for two of us and I did NOT go in to save money. My children had their hearts set on going, how could we say no, we were THERE! I am certain for some people this might work; however, PLEASE be prepared in case they say no. It cost us a lot of money we weren't counting on and that IS first hand experience.*
*

WELCOME to all of the new WISTRIPPERS!!!! 

WELCOME BACK AMY!!! I have already been over to your TR!*


----------



## nesser1981

I just posted the first 2 days of our trip in Keira's TR.


----------



## luvmy3dds

ok so i am starting to freak out a little....... more each day!!! 
I have been consumed with taking care of my injured grandmom and juggling my kids schedules on top of everything else and our wish trip is March 18 - 24th!!! I am so overwhelmed right now and have alot of planning to do.
I would love to see some sample intineraries...... like some must dos that i may miss out on, i am excited by this great opportunity but am afraid there is so much to see and do that we will not get all of it in. My girls are 4,5, and 8. My youngest has heat intolerance so we will have to plan on later activities. i am trying to avoid to much splitting up. i promised myself I would just roll with the punches and take it a day at a time, but I realize now how ridiculous that sounds now.... thank you!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

luvmy3dds said:


> ok so i am starting to freak out a little....... more each day!!!
> I have been consumed with taking care of my injured grandmom and juggling my kids schedules on top of everything else and our wish trip is March 18 - 24th!!! I am so overwhelmed right now and have alot of planning to do.
> I would love to see some sample intineraries...... like some must dos that i may miss out on, i am excited by this great opportunity but am afraid there is so much to see and do that we will not get all of it in. My girls are 4,5, and 8. My youngest has heat intolerance so we will have to plan on later activities. i am trying to avoid to much splitting up. i promised myself I would just roll with the punches and take it a day at a time, but I realize now how ridiculous that sounds now.... thank you!!!!!



*DON'T freak out!!! This is going to be a FUN and incredible time for your family. Don't over think things, you CAN'T do it all, it is impossible. Pick out a few favorites from each park and plan to do those, the rest will be the icing on the cake. Plan to spend as much time at GKTW as you can, it is a WONDERFUL place, full of magic and things to do! We have two with heat intolerance, take advantage of the First Aid stations at the park if you need a cool place to rest, relax and regroup. Don't forget the Wish lounges at MK and Epcot (check hours, they are WORTH building into your day). We utilized both a LOT! Ask us questions, we want to help...and EVERYBODY will tell you  different tips, go with experience! You WILL have the time of your life, no matter WHAT you do!!!!*


----------



## atlantamoi

Wow. That trip was ridiculous (in the _best_ possible way!).  We returned a few days ago from GKTW and it was everything I hoped it would be for my daughter.   She was crying the night before we left, so I know how much she loved it.  The volunteers were very sweet and I was moved by their willingness to help other people.  The Village had so many fun things for the kids at all hours of the day.  The guest access card at Disney/Universal was amazing.  Not only Fast Access type quickness, but sometimes people took us to the exit or handicapped entrance.  We were toting along a 2-year-old old who needed an afternoon nap and with the short waits there were a couple of parks we were able to knock out in one morning.  Huge difference in time.   A couple of weeks ago I asked if an adult could use the guest access card... well, it was totally a non-issue.  I used it a couple of times on big rollercoasters with no questions asked. Another way to save time and keep the family moving on.  Very cool.

We loved the character visits at GKTW.  I had expected those to be crowded, but it wasn't.  Loved being able to do that around breakfast and then not need that time at the parks.  Although, after waiting in a line to see Tigger at Hollywood Studios, an employee told us we could just walk up and ask to not wait in the line (we didn't know this until the end of our trip since we mostly took advantage of GKTW character events).   The most insane part of our week was when my daughter got to spend close to 45 minutes alone with Tinkerbell in the Wish Lounge.  I'm guessing this time was supposed to be shared with other children, but we were the only ones there.   Knowing how long the lines can be in the park for a few minutes with Tink kind of blew our minds.  They got to do each others' fingernails and makeup.   After a really difficult 18 months dealing with my girl's cancer, this moment felt like everything was turned upside down for the better.  And it showed how Disney pretty much rocks in helping these kids. 
We purposefully chose the last week in February for the weather and smaller crowds.  Looking back, having that guest access would probably make any time of year a lot easier.

We left unsure how to even repay something like all this.  I'm pretty sure we'll be doing volunteer work down the road.  If not GKTW, definitely a local chapter of children's cancer car.  

(well, I had a pic to post, but my post count is not high enough...)


----------



## nesser1981

We were at GKTW last week too.  It was just wonderful!  My kids were upset they had to leave as well.  Cancer is so taxing on a family, my daughter just finished her second bout w/ it.  It was so nice having my girl be healthy and having so much fun on her trip!  



atlantamoi said:


> Wow. That trip was ridiculous (in the _best_ possible way!).  We returned a few days ago from GKTW and it was everything I hoped it would be for my daughter.   She was crying the night before we left, so I know how much she loved it.  The volunteers were very sweet and I was moved by their willingness to help other people.  The Village had so many fun things for the kids at all hours of the day.  The guest access card at Disney/Universal was amazing.  Not only Fast Access type quickness, but sometimes people took us to the exit or handicapped entrance.  We were toting along a 2-year-old old who needed an afternoon nap and with the short waits there were a couple of parks we were able to knock out in one morning.  Huge difference in time.   A couple of weeks ago I asked if an adult could use the guest access card... well, it was totally a non-issue.  I used it a couple of times on big rollercoasters with no questions asked. Another way to save time and keep the family moving on.  Very cool.
> 
> We loved the character visits at GKTW.  I had expected those to be crowded, but it wasn't.  Loved being able to do that around breakfast and then not need that time at the parks.  Although, after waiting in a line to see Tigger at Hollywood Studios, an employee told us we could just walk up and ask to not wait in the line (we didn't know this until the end of our trip since we mostly took advantage of GKTW character events).   The most insane part of our week was when my daughter got to spend close to 45 minutes alone with Tinkerbell in the Wish Lounge.  I'm guessing this time was supposed to be shared with other children, but we were the only ones there.   Knowing how long the lines can be in the park for a few minutes with Tink kind of blew our minds.  They got to do each others' fingernails and makeup.   After a really difficult 18 months dealing with my girl's cancer, this moment felt like everything was turned upside down for the better.  And it showed how Disney pretty much rocks in helping these kids.
> We purposefully chose the last week in February for the weather and smaller crowds.  Looking back, having that guest access would probably make any time of year a lot easier.
> 
> We left unsure how to even repay something like all this.  I'm pretty sure we'll be doing volunteer work down the road.  If not GKTW, definitely a local chapter of children's cancer car.
> 
> (well, I had a pic to post, but my post count is not high enough...)


----------



## starienite

I started our TR. Link in my siggy.


----------



## Blessed0602

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> PLEASE NOTE!!!! We tried exactly what Cheshire Figment said above, based on his post to us prior to our daughter's wish trip and they ABSOLUTELY REFUSED to let us in free. (and NO, we weren't demanding at all, far from it. Those who know us know that isn't my style).  Thankfully we had tickets for three us us and we paid for two of us and I did NOT go in to save money. My children had their hearts set on going, how could we say no, we were THERE! I am certain for some people this might work; however, PLEASE be prepared in case they say no. It cost us a lot of money we weren't counting on and that IS first hand experience.*
> *
> 
> WELCOME to all of the new WISTRIPPERS!!!!
> 
> WELCOME BACK AMY!!! I have already been over to your TR!*



Oh wow!  Thanks for the 'heads up'!


----------



## newdrama12

Moodyzblu said:


> Disney Quest ? Jayden really wants to go .. does anyone know if these are available at GKTW or are they part of the hopper passes ?



I just checked and the Village does NOT have tickets for DisneyQuest.


----------



## Moodyzblu

newdrama12 said:


> I just checked and the Village does NOT have tickets for DisneyQuest.




Oh well ... thanks for checking !!


----------



## nesser1981

Ok everyone, if you want to read a recent, completed trip report, I finished mine today.  We just got home on Sunday night.  

If there are any details I didn't include, but if you want to know about, please ask, I probably just forgot.

That's why I went ahead and did the whole thing this week, I didn't want to leave anything out.


----------



## blessedmom4

Blessed0602 said:


> Oh wow!  Thanks for the 'heads up'!


*You are welcome! I would NOT want another family to be caught unaware!  That happened to us several times on this trip.

NO MATTER WHAT, you are going to have an AMAZING time! EVERY trip is different, every need is different, every experience is different, every family is different...even the price of things change depending on the season! What is the same is that if you are a person who rolls with the punches at home, then you will roll with the punches on your wish trip. You KNOW you are Blessed, so you will be FINE!!!! 

My TR is still in the writing stages, but it is VERY detailed.My excuse for taking so long? We had to leave for Lisa's cardiac cath and lengthy hospitalization in Philly as soon as Lisa's wish trip was completed...we live in NC. Lisa was back in the hospital when we returned, then my DH was laid off and our dog nearly died from an auto-immune disease...you get the picture. PLUS as long a I am writing about the trip, I get to relive it. (Good thing I have notes!) If you want to read blow by blow accounts, come on over. I have LOTS of pics!  You can go to the first page and click on the Table of Contents if you don't have time to wade through all of the chats that happen.*



newdrama12 said:


> I just checked and the Village does NOT have tickets for DisneyQuest.


*Daniel is a GREAT resource, he spends a LOT of time volunteering at GKTW and can find out most anything! 
*


----------



## 4monkeys

Bit of advice.....

Finish your Trip Report as soon as possible or take lots of notes to cherish the memories. 

I remember quite a bit from Allison's trip, but the little things that mattered at the time have been pushed back into my deep memories..  Trying to do the TR now over a year later is quite difficult and may not sound as magical as it was when we were there!  I am enjoying the memories and talking to the kids about it. Such a special time. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## nesser1981

We got home on Sunday and I finished ours yesterday!  I'm so proud of myself.   



4monkeys said:


> Bit of advice.....
> 
> Finish your Trip Report as soon as possible or take lots of notes to cherish the memories.
> 
> I remember quite a bit from Allison's trip, but the little things that mattered at the time have been pushed back into my deep memories..  Trying to do the TR now over a year later is quite difficult and may not sound as magical as it was when we were there!  I am enjoying the memories and talking to the kids about it. Such a special time. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## blessedmom4

4monkeys said:


> Bit of advice.....
> 
> Finish your Trip Report as soon as possible or take lots of notes to cherish the memories.
> *Lots of notes and pics help! *
> I remember quite a bit from Allison's trip, but the little things that mattered at the time have been pushed back into my deep memories..  Trying to do the TR now over a year later is quite difficult and may not sound as magical as it was when we were there!  I am enjoying the memories and talking to the kids about it. Such a special time. Enjoy every minute!


*
Oh Amy, I am just glad you are finishing!  You have had far too many other things going on to worry about a TR...Thanks for coming back and finishing, I am loving hearing about it! I have missed you!  As you write I am sure even more will come back to you! *


----------



## amsafko

luvmy3dds said:


> ok so i am starting to freak out a little....... more each day!!!
> I have been consumed with taking care of my injured grandmom and juggling my kids schedules on top of everything else and our wish trip is March 18 - 24th!!! I am so overwhelmed right now and have alot of planning to do.
> I would love to see some sample intineraries...... like some must dos that i may miss out on, i am excited by this great opportunity but am afraid there is so much to see and do that we will not get all of it in. My girls are 4,5, and 8. My youngest has heat intolerance so we will have to plan on later activities. i am trying to avoid to much splitting up. i promised myself I would just roll with the punches and take it a day at a time, but I realize now how ridiculous that sounds now.... thank you!!!!!



Ah, there are my 3 favorite sisters!  I don't have advice to offer as i have never done a wish trip just wanted to wish you an amazing trip...you all deserve it


----------



## 4monkeys

That's great. I will have to stop by and read it!!  


nesser1981 said:


> We got home on Sunday and I finished ours yesterday!  I'm so proud of myself.



Thank you Judy!  It is so nice to relive it! It's actually a bit like therapy. I have other things to focus on. I can give my brain a chance to relax and not rehash what the dr said, or what is going on around here!! I didn't realize how much I missed coming here until recently! You have been awesome welcoming me back! Thank yoU!


blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Oh Amy, I am just glad you are finishing!  You have had far too many other things going on to worry about a TR...Thanks for coming back and finishing, I am loving hearing about it! I have missed you!  As you write I am sure even more will come back to you! *


----------



## tracibulkley

I talked to the director of our Make-a-Wish chapter for the first time today, as well as the travel coordinator. We are going to meet with Maddox's Wish Granters soon! So even though it's not officially official, I started the PTR. Here's hoping everything comes together quickly and we can make this a Magical trip for both our Wish Kid, and our Princess.


----------



## blessedmom4

4monkeys said:


> Thank you Judy!  It is so nice to relive it! It's actually a bit like therapy. I have other things to focus on. I can give my brain a chance to relax and not rehash what the dr said, or what is going on around here!! I didn't realize how much I missed coming here until recently! You have been awesome welcoming me back! Thank yoU!



*AWWW Amy, I really DO understand about needing a place to escape and dream of something more than Medical stuff all of the time! I love the DIS, although I will say this thread hasn't been the same for me since Maroo has been MIA. I am SO excited you have another trip to look forward to and you are doing an AMAZING job on your TR!!! SAVOR the moments! *



tracibulkley said:


> I talked to the director of our Make-a-Wish chapter for the first time today, as well as the travel coordinator. We are going to meet with Maddox's Wish Granters soon! So even though it's not officially official, I started the PTR. Here's hoping everything comes together quickly and we can make this a Magical trip for both our Wish Kid, and our Princess.



*I  have already visited your PTR, but wanted to say here as well....


 TO THE DIS!!!!!*


----------



## atlantamoi

What did any of you do to thank Make-A-Wish when you returned?  We only dealt with our coordinators (who I have thanked already, but might want to do more).  It feels a little weird being back a week and we haven't really been able to express our thanks yet.


----------



## Blessed0602

Does anyone know of a good website to check for reasonably priced Disney Park tickets?  We're looking to purchase my parents' tickets in advance.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

The consensus in the TPA&S Forum is to get a free subscription to www.mousesavers.com and go through the link in their monthly newsletter to Undercover Tourist.  These seem to be the best prices.

Note that UCT includes the 6.5% sales tax, as well as shipping, in their prices.  Prices quoted by Disney, or in Post 18-A of the _Everything About WDW Tickets_ locked sticky in TPA&S, do not include the tax.  You can get directly to that sticky by the link in my signature.


----------



## starienite

atlantamoi said:


> What did any of you do to thank Make-A-Wish when you returned?  We only dealt with our coordinators (who I have thanked already, but might want to do more).  It feels a little weird being back a week and we haven't really been able to express our thanks yet.



Make them a disc of the pictures you took. Our chapter says that no one ever sends them pictures if the trip. As soon as we get the photopass cd I am going to compile it all and send it to them


----------



## tracibulkley

That is a great idea!


----------



## sarsop524

So I just realized that where I thought I had posted a link to Sarah's PTR in my signature, was a broken link!  I have updated it, and I think it works now!  We are still waiting on dates, so probably won't travel until fall, but I am still enjoying hanging out here and reading about everyone else's fun!!!


----------



## jon03015

sarsop524 said:


> So I just realized that where I thought I had posted a link to Sarah's PTR in my signature, was a broken link!  I have updated it, and I think it works now!  We are still waiting on dates, so probably won't travel until fall, but I am still enjoying hanging out here and reading about everyone else's fun!!!


Kylee- We are not going till January and have been on here for a while now. LOL. I love reading about everyone's trips. It is super helpful in planning since I am a little obsessive about planning. I will try to let pixie dust happen and have fun without getting too stressed about plans. I will, I will, I will....


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *Daniel is a GREAT resource, he spends a LOT of time volunteering at GKTW and can find out most anything!
> *



Thanks for the compliment! I do what I can!  I love to help make the Wish trips the best that they can be. The smiles that I see on the faces of the Wish child and their family is the reason I do what I do!


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! I do what I can!  I love to help make the Wish trips the best that they can be. The smiles that I see on the faces of the Wish child and their family is the reason I do what I do!



*I know Daniel, that is why you are such a great help to many! That is what has been great about this thread (and the ones before it) for so long. Our wish granters didn't know any of the things I learned here and I LOVE how people here have helped each other.*


----------



## tracibulkley

I have been looking at all of the character meal options! It just occurred to me that Maddox will not be 3 yet when we go, bonus.  Does anyone know for sure about the ages for meals? I have seen "under 3 eat free" in some areas, but want to be sure. The meals on our 'possible' list are Lunches at: Crystal Palace, Hollywood and Vine, CRT and Tusker. Also I was thinking the Fireworks Dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace sounded awesome. Anyone tried that? TIA


----------



## tracibulkley

tracibulkley said:


> The meals on our 'possible' list are Lunches at: Crystal Palace, Hollywood and Vine, CRT and Tusker. Also I was thinking the Fireworks Dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace sounded awesome.



I know we won't be able to do all of these, but they are our 'narrowed down' choices.


----------



## atlantamoi

starienite said:


> Make them a disc of the pictures you took. Our chapter says that no one ever sends them pictures if the trip. As soon as we get the photopass cd I am going to compile it all and send it to them


 Wonderful idea.  Part of me thinks nobody but us would really want to see these pictures (sorry Facebook friends , but I have just started putting some photos together to send to our chapter.  Thanks!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Under three is almost always free.

If you are at a buffet or other all you can eat the child can get its own plate and beverage at no charge.

At regular table (menu) service it is normally expected that the child will share from another persons plate but they will provide empty plates.  Officially anything ordered specifically for the child, such as a beverage, will have to be paid for, but as a general rule there will be no charge.

At any counter (quick) service location anything ordered has to be paid for,.


----------



## bushdianee

I took my niece when she was 2 and she ate at Crystal Palace for free or maybe just the cost of her milk. At CRT she was given a plate of buttered Mickey Pasta and a dish of ice cream or sherbet for no charge. She had some meat 7 veggies off my plate.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Hello everyone.  I am sorry i haven't been on in a while.  I have been very busy with home repairs.  I just started on a diet and exercise routine.   And on top of all that Matthew is having a weight gaining issue.  He just saw his pcp doctor and he has us shipped up to GI.  They are trying a new nutrition diet.  I am hoping it works.  He is 4 yr old and only weighs 32 lb.  He is feed by gastro tube and doesn't take a lot of food by mouth.  I can only pump so much food into him with out getting sick.  They add dula cal to his formula.  I really hope this works i dont know what else they are going to do.  He should be at least 4 lb heavier.  I know it doesnt sound alot but it is.  I still have to shop for 3t pants for him.  I also was hoping he was going to sprout 2 inches before trip but he didn't so he is going to miss out on some rides that i know he is going to want to  ride.  In all honesty i don't want him on anything to rough.  I am fearful he will get hurt.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I have my Itinerary some what done.  I need some input:

April 29- Arrive in Orlando around 2pm
            Hang around the village, orientation, and possible Downtown Disney.
           ( Candy Land Game)

April 30- Islands of Adventure  (arrive around 930 am)
   Breakfast at the Village 8 am
   Seuss Landing
   The Wizarding World of Harry Potter(around noon for lunch Three Broom 
                                                    Sticks)                          
   Marvel Super Hero Island  (Matthew has to meet Superman it a must)
   I have no clue what else because Matthew is 38 1/2 inches and they
                 have a lot of height requirements. Maybe 4 big rides for me and
                 my hubby.  Suggestions
   Dinner at the Village

May 1- Magic Kingdom  (9am) (not in order)
    Quick breakfast from the food cart at the Village
    Dumbo is Matthews number one ride.  
    Buzz lightyear's space ranger  (Meet Buzz and Woody)
    Ride the Train around the park
    Lunch around 11 counter service  (Suggetions)
    Matthew has appointment with Pirates league and Emmy with BBB
    Go with the flow after those have been acheived
    I wanted to get on Big Thunder but its going to be down when we are 
        their.  Other then that haunted Mansion and splash mountain.
    Meet a few princesses, a parade, and fire works
    Dinner at Crystal Palace at 7pm 

May 2-  Animal Kingdom (early as can be) and Hollywood Studios (4 pm)
    Quick breakfast again or make an early breakfast
    Do as much as possible before 4 pm at the Animal Kingdom
    Having lunch at Rainforest Cafe at 12pm
    Go to Hollywood Studios at 4 pm
    Like 10 attractions we like to see 
    Dinner at 50s Prime Time Cafe at 630pm

May 3- Not sure if going to Universal Studios or pay another day at Magic 
          Kingdom.  It all depends if we seen everything we wanted the first 
          time.  May be water park.  Suggestions
          (Winter Wonderland Festival)

May 4-  Epcot (Not in no rush 930-10)
     Have breakfast at village
     All of Nemo
     Check out some of the world showcase
     Lunch some where in between
     Dinner at Le Cellier at 630pm
     Suggestions for what the children like at Epcot (toddlers)

May 5-  Sea World (before departing home)
      I don't know if our flight is early if it isn't possibly check out the aquarium. 
      Matthew and Emmy have been to two different aquarium so i don't know if they would be interested in another. 


Thats it!  I am going to try making it to some of the events at the Village but i am not making any promises.   Please any suggestion would appreciated.


----------



## tracibulkley

Cheshire Figment said:


> Under three is almost always free.
> 
> If you are at a buffet or other all you can eat the child can get its own plate and beverage at no charge.
> 
> At regular table (menu) service it is normally expected that the child will share from another persons plate but they will provide empty plates.  Officially anything ordered specifically for the child, such as a beverage, will have to be paid for, but as a general rule there will be no charge.
> 
> At any counter (quick) service location anything ordered has to be paid for,.



Thanks for the info! That helps a ton.  

So after reading some ideas on here, I want to make some business card sized thank you notes to give to the CM's and anyone else who helps make our trip magical. I just got an email from shutterfly with a $10 off order of $10 or more coupon and thought I'd check out what they had. They have these cute 'gift tags' that I think would be perfect, and it's only $12 for 25 of them, so with the coupon it would be just $2. (I haven't looked at shipping prices yet.) Offer is good until the 19th so I have a couple of days to think about it.  I was trying to decide what to write on it? "Thanks for making our trip a Magical experience. Love The Bulkley's" and maybe putting our blog address on it? Or I have thought about putting together a blog just for Maddox's wish trip... So maybe I would put that blog address. I think if I were a CM it would be fun to see some of the pics of me with the kids, and I wonder if they get that very often? Just a thought.


----------



## 4monkeys

So excited!! Got an email confirming our volunteer shifts at GKTW!!!  Allison, my mom, Skye and myself will work at the pool.  The boys will enjoy the village while we are there.  Then Brian and Jake will do pizza deliveries. They figured it's the least they could do as busy as we kept the pizza kitchen while we were there!!

We also will likely go back another day while in Florida. Is anyone going to be there June 21st????? COLOR]


----------



## Anderson05

Meal plans? I've heard a little about them but would it be worth getting them for the three days at Disney? can I get them if I dont buy tickets? Anyother information about meal plans please share your knowledge


----------



## newdrama12

Anderson05 said:


> Meal plans? I've heard a little about them but would it be worth getting them for the three days at Disney? can I get them if I dont buy tickets? Anyother information about meal plans please share your knowledge



For the Disney meal plan, you have to stay at a Disney hotel.


----------



## Anderson05

newdrama12 said:


> For the Disney meal plan, you have to stay at a Disney hotel.



Thanks. Clears that one up. =) My parents have always gotten military passes for everything. Changes things when packages get changed.


----------



## Anderson05

I know a handfull of you make personalised Disney shirts... I've thought about making some, or beg/plead/bargain a good friend to do them. haha. 

My question is if buy a mickey patch to sew on a shirt. Do I need to worry about copy rights with Disney?? Someone told me I needed to be careful she knew someone who got in a lot of trouble for doing it. I dont want to break rules.   Just dont want to pay 30$ per shirt. eeek


----------



## starienite

My kids wore hand made character shirts. One CM just gushed about it because my dd matched Minnie, and my dd and Minnie compared outfits.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi! I don't check in here nearly often enough but the site was so much help to us before Sydney's wish trip that I try when I'm able. You have a wonderful plan. I do have some points though that may help. I'm going to add them below. Sydney's trip was in Aug 2010 tho so some things may have changed... but maybe not so its worth a shot.




threelittlebakers said:


> I have my Itinerary some what done.  I need some input:
> 
> April 29- Arrive in Orlando around 2pm
> Hang around the village, orientation, and possible Downtown Disney.
> ( Candy Land Game)
> 
> April 30- Islands of Adventure  (arrive around 930 am) *If you can, I'd try to arrive earlier. We arrived about 1/2 hour before rope drop and when we asked, they let us in early. Those staying onsite at Universal hotels are allowed in an hour early so they can go directly to Potter. Lower crowds that way. They let us in, we walked past Seuss Landing and directly to Potter. We stayed for about 2 hours, walked through the castle, did the Hippogriff ride, our older son did the big ride and we wandered the shops. We asked at the exit to the owl post if we could enter (we showed the GAC card for Universal indicating it was a wish trip) and they let us enter... they may not, they're not supposed to let people in but really, Universal was phenominal with wish kids. even moreso than Disney. Its worth a shot to ask. The Potter area can get incredibly busy. Even though you'll be able to shortcut the rides, the area is packed. The earlier you are there, the better as far as crowds are concerned.*
> Breakfast at the Village 8 am
> Seuss Landing *I'd do this after WWoHP*
> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter(around noon for lunch Three Broom
> Sticks)
> Marvel Super Hero Island  (Matthew has to meet Superman it a must) *We didn't see Superman. I really don't think he's there. Our first day we saw Spiderman and Wolverine. Then our second day, the cast mermber for Spiderman saw us in the street with the lanyard and asked if we wanted to meet them all. They were all due to leave their spots at the same time. We went down a back alley and they all came to us for a private meet and greet. Great pics with all the superheros... but no superman. Just didn't want your' little guy to get too disappointed.*
> I have no clue what else because Matthew is 38 1/2 inches and they
> have a lot of height requirements. Maybe 4 big rides for me and
> my hubby.  Suggestions* He shoudl be able to do the kids ride at HP. Sydney loved Seussland. My little guy was 39in at the time. He had a blast there but didn't really ride the rides. He enjoyed the museum area in the Jurassic Park. He loved Seussland. My two younger kids LOVED the frozen butterbeer in HP... it was actually the only reason we went back a second day... Sydney really wanted more butterbeer  Oh, we I should say, we spent from 830ish til 3pm at Islands of Adventure and then went to the Universal side. There we did the Barney show, the ET ride, Shrek movie and Jimmy Neutron ride. My oldest did a few other rides but Sydney and her brother were too short for many ... they just had fun meeting other characters like Scooby Doo, Diego, etc.*
> Dinner at the Village
> 
> May 1- Magic Kingdom  (9am) (not in order)
> Quick breakfast from the food cart at the Village
> Dumbo is Matthews number one ride.
> Buzz lightyear's space ranger  (Meet Buzz and Woody) *The best place to meet them both at the same time is at HS. They're together for meet and greets there. In MK Buzz is on his own and Woody is with Jessie in Frontierland*
> Ride the Train around the park
> Lunch around 11 counter service  (Suggetions)*We like Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square best. Pecos Bills is great for burgers in Frontierland too*
> Matthew has appointment with Pirates league and Emmy with BBB
> Go with the flow after those have been acheived
> I wanted to get on Big Thunder but its going to be down when we are
> their.  Other then that haunted Mansion and splash mountain. *Goofy's Barnstormer should be opened then. Its a great little coaster... I think height is either 36 or 38 so he should make it. Splash is 40in height limit. He'll love all rides in Fantasyland except maybe Snow White which is a little scary. *
> Meet a few princesses, a parade, and fire works
> Dinner at Crystal Palace at 7pm *That's a really late dinner. They may be late seating so you wont' get seated til maybe 730, out by 830... that's cutting it really close for the parade. Can you get an earlier dinner??*
> 
> May 2-  Animal Kingdom (early as can be) and Hollywood Studios (4 pm)
> Quick breakfast again or make an early breakfast
> Do as much as possible before 4 pm at the Animal Kingdom *You can do almost everything there before then. We usually leave right after the parade, or before if we don't want to see the parade. At Lion King, ask if there is special seating. They sat us in a location wehre the performers asked Sydney to be a part of the show... it was nice... she didn't want to but her brothers had the opportunity as well and jumped at it*
> Having lunch at Rainforest Cafe at 12pm
> Go to Hollywood Studios at 4 pm
> Like 10 attractions we like to see * That's a lot to see there... and its hard because the shows are very time dependant ... you might not get it done if you wait until 4pm to go there...*
> Dinner at 50s Prime Time Cafe at 630pm
> 
> May 3- Not sure if going to Universal Studios or pay another day at Magic
> Kingdom.  It all depends if we seen everything we wanted the first
> time.  May be water park.  Suggestions *The cost of one day at MK, depending on the size of your family, could be really high. While I think its great to have two days there, its definitely at a significant cost. We added several days to Sydney's trip so we could spend more time in the Disney parks. If you can do that, I'd say do it over a second universal day... just based on the age of your kiddos. Its really hard to see all of MK in one day and its by far the best for little ones.*
> (Winter Wonderland Festival)
> 
> May 4-  Epcot (Not in no rush 930-10)
> Have breakfast at village
> All of Nemo *Not a lot there really. There's the Nemo ride, Crush show and the aquarium. It won't take that long.*
> Check out some of the world showcase *Lots of fun. Many princesses there that dd may like to visit. Good snacks there too. My kids really like the Serveur Amusant in France (basicallly an acrobatic chair juggling type show... although that's a terrible explanation *
> Lunch some where in between * We like Morocco (chicken there for the kids), fish in England is also good*
> Dinner at Le Cellier at 630pm
> Suggestions for what the children like at Epcot (toddlers) *Its actually my kids fav park next to MK. They can do the Kidcot stops which lets them get a 'charm' made of paper to add to a mask... they can colour at each stop... in each of the countries. My kids like the Journey into your imagination, the jumping fountains near the Journey into your imagination, they like Living with the Land, the ride in Mexico, the ride in Norway *
> 
> May 5-  Sea World (before departing home)
> I don't know if our flight is early if it isn't possibly check out the aquarium.
> Matthew and Emmy have been to two different aquarium so i don't know if they would be interested in another. *They do nice things for wish kids here. We spent 1/2 day here and then went to Universal for another 1/2 day. At Seaworld, let them know at the entrance/food areas of the feeding stations that its a wish trip. They provide free food and trays for feeding the dolphins, sea otters, and rays. They also let you in a little early to feed the dolphins so you get a chance before everyone else arrives. We didn't do much else there besides the dolphin show. Part of Sydney's wish was to see the dolphins so we focused on that aspect of Seaworld and then went to Universal so she could get another butterbeer*
> 
> 
> Thats it!  I am going to try making it to some of the events at the Village but i am not making any promises.   Please any suggestion would appreciated.



HTH. Any questions, ask away. That goes for anyone else too. I loved being part of this board and lurk often but just don't post much. 

ETA: Ok, just had a look at a crowd calendar for that timeframe. Now, take from this what you wish ok. You'll have a pass that will make your lives very easy while you're there plus you're going during a very calm time of year where crowds are low. That said, for me, I try to get in the park with the least crowds just because it makes it much more pleasant moving around and seeing shops and that kind of thing. On your AK day, its EMH (extra magic hours) for those staying on disney resorts. That means that they get in an hour earlier. It makes for an incredibly crowded park on that day. The same is try for your Epcot day. The only thing is, its EMH in the evening which means that it'll be fine til about 2pm when all the disney resort people will start flowing in en masse. The shops in WS will start to get incredibly crowded and if you plan to stay for fireworks (which by the way we don't usually do... the ones in MK are well worth the late night, Epcot's ... not so much), that will be crazy busy and very hard to get out of at the end of the night. Anyway, I know you have dining booked so it may not work to move things around but.... if I was starting from scratch, I'd still do Universal on Apr 30 if you want, then on May 1 do MK, May 2 do Epcot, May 3 do AK and May 4 do your return to US or another MK day... whatever you decide to do. You also will have done all the parks at that point and if you may have a better idea as to what you'd like to do... you could even do Seaworld 1/2 day and then Universal 1/2 day like we did! Like I said, don't stress about it because you'll have a wonderful trip either way ... but if things could change... it may be an idea.

Oh, while you're there, Epcot has the flower and garden festival... I've heard the butterfly house is nice... you're little ones may like that (we're heading down again later in May and that's one thing we're going to have a look at)


----------



## threelittlebakers

Thank you so much for the great tips.  I do have a few questions.  When you stayed down there did you eat at the Gingerbread house for breakfast.  Is there a long wait or would it be better pick up a box of cereal and some milk at a local store, then head out the door to get to the parks early. The Gingerbread house open at like 745 am and if their are a lot of people eating there is no way we would make it before rope drop. I don't know if im going to be able to get everyone up so early.  Im the one who has to push people to get things done. 
 You are right about superman.  I meant to say spiderman.    I was thinking about split the two universal studio park in one day but i wasn't sure its doable.   I just know my husband going to want to ride the big thrill rides and that will take sometime.  
I don't understand that the height requirement for splash mountain so high, even the one at universal studios.  I went to dutch wonderland 2 summers ago when matthew was 3 and he got on there flume ride and its steep. Oh well im just going to feel bad when his sister gets on and he can't.  Did you have any of those issues.  
Would leaving AK at like 2 would be good and then hollywood studios.  Is the time traveling between the two parks will be time consuming.
 I like the info about Epcot that all sound cool to me. 
 im still debating about the extra day at MK or TL.  I know we are eating out a lot and its going to take a huge chunk out of the spending money maw is giving us.  Plus i want to be able to purchase a couple of souvenirs for us, family, and i want to get a gift for all the doctors who help matthew out.  If i don't do the extra day then sea world/universal studios sounds good.  It just so many option and you don't have enough time to do it all.  I was thinking about canceling some of the reservations so we would have more time to see more, but then i realize we need sit and take a breather for a little bit.  I just want matthew's trip to be perfect. Im also getting anxious about this big adventure.


----------



## nesser1981

No wait at the Gingerbread House, we ate there 3 mornings during our trip.  We also did 3 character breakfasts. 

It doesn't take long to travel between the Disney Parks or Universal Parks.  The Universal parks are right next to each other, you can walk to one from the other.  

It takes about 45 minutes from GKTW to get to the parks and then parking & walking up to the gates probably take about 10-15 minutes.  So allowing an hour to get there is a good idea.  

Since we had character breakfasts, we were in each Disney park prior to rope drop.  Except Epcot, we got there in the afternoon.  



threelittlebakers said:


> Thank you so much for the great tips.  I do have a few questions.  When you stayed down there did you eat at the Gingerbread house for breakfast.  Is there a long wait or would it be better pick up a box of cereal and some milk at a local store, then head out the door to get to the parks early. The Gingerbread house open at like 745 am and if their are a lot of people eating there is no way we would make it before rope drop. I don't know if im going to be able to get everyone up so early.  Im the one who has to push people to get things done.
> You are right about superman.  I meant to say spiderman.    I was thinking about split the two universal studio park in one day but i wasn't sure its doable.   I just know my husband going to want to ride the big thrill rides and that will take sometime.
> I don't understand that the height requirement for splash mountain so high, even the one at universal studios.  I went to dutch wonderland 2 summers ago when matthew was 3 and he got on there flume ride and its steep. Oh well im just going to feel bad when his sister gets on and he can't.  Did you have any of those issues.
> Would leaving AK at like 2 would be good and then hollywood studios.  Is the time traveling between the two parks will be time consuming.
> I like the info about Epcot that all sound cool to me.
> im still debating about the extra day at MK or TL.  I know we are eating out a lot and its going to take a huge chunk out of the spending money maw is giving us.  Plus i want to be able to purchase a couple of souvenirs for us, family, and i want to get a gift for all the doctors who help matthew out.  If i don't do the extra day then sea world/universal studios sounds good.  It just so many option and you don't have enough time to do it all.  I was thinking about canceling some of the reservations so we would have more time to see more, but then i realize we need sit and take a breather for a little bit.  I just want matthew's trip to be perfect. Im also getting anxious about this big adventure.


----------



## casper_jj11

threelittlebakers said:


> Thank you so much for the great tips.  I do have a few questions.  When you stayed down there did you eat at the Gingerbread house for breakfast.  Is there a long wait or would it be better pick up a box of cereal and some milk at a local store, then head out the door to get to the parks early. The Gingerbread house open at like 745 am and if their are a lot of people eating there is no way we would make it before rope drop. I don't know if im going to be able to get everyone up so early.  Im the one who has to push people to get things done.
> You are right about superman.  I meant to say spiderman.    I was thinking about split the two universal studio park in one day but i wasn't sure its doable.   I just know my husband going to want to ride the big thrill rides and that will take sometime.
> I don't understand that the height requirement for splash mountain so high, even the one at universal studios.  I went to dutch wonderland 2 summers ago when matthew was 3 and he got on there flume ride and its steep. Oh well im just going to feel bad when his sister gets on and he can't.  Did you have any of those issues.
> Would leaving AK at like 2 would be good and then hollywood studios.  Is the time traveling between the two parks will be time consuming.
> I like the info about Epcot that all sound cool to me.
> im still debating about the extra day at MK or TL.  I know we are eating out a lot and its going to take a huge chunk out of the spending money maw is giving us.  Plus i want to be able to purchase a couple of souvenirs for us, family, and i want to get a gift for all the doctors who help matthew out.  If i don't do the extra day then sea world/universal studios sounds good.  It just so many option and you don't have enough time to do it all.  I was thinking about canceling some of the reservations so we would have more time to see more, but then i realize we need sit and take a breather for a little bit.  I just want matthew's trip to be perfect. Im also getting anxious about this big adventure.



I can't help with breakfast at the gingerbread house but I'm sure others here may have an idea as to timing. Part of Sydney's wish was to stay with teh princesses so while our main contact and organizer was at GKTW, we stayed offsite at the Grand Floridian. We ate at the gingerbread house the night of the Christmas party but never for breakfast. 

My husband and my oldest son did all the thrill rides they could. Sydney was tall enough for some but it wasn't her thing. She did do splash and the flume ride at Universal. My little guy was pretty upset about splash as he really wanted to ride it but we just shy of 40in and theywouldn't let him on. He handled it ok after that. We just found somethign else to do during that timeframe so that he didn't really miss anything. For ex, if DS and DH were riding BTMR and Splash, I kept the younger ones at Fantasyland and rode a few extra rides there ... then we met up about 45min later.

If you're ok with missing hte parade at AK, you can definitely leave at 2pm or even earlier for HS. If you're driving the travel time between the two is minimal. REmember though, while there are no EMH at HS, its not highly recommended park because it may be crowded because Fantasia is showing that night/ Crowds will start to enter the park as the day goes on. That said, with the GAC you shouldn't have a problem doing and seeing what you'd like. .... You said earlier I think that you wanted to see 10 things or more there... what did you want to see and do? I might be able to give you an idea as to whether that's realistic in your timefram....

Only you can decide about the extra MK day. Run the numbers and see if it makes sense for you. 

One thing you said though.. you want to make it perfect... don't try to hard for this. I was the same. I wanted it to be perfect. Plan away but remember once you get there to relax and let the magic happen. It really will. We've been before but nothing will ever match Sydney's wish trip. Little things like Ariel seeing her from down the path and walking back to her and holding her hand as they went to the meet and greet, the princesses seeing Sydney at the parade route in the afternoon and blowing kisses directly at her because they saw her earlier, the look on Sydney's face when we returned to Universal for another butterbeer... just because she wanted one, the look on her face as she was feeding the dolphins, etc. None of those things can be planned and they bring me to tears whenever I think of it. Take one day at a time when you're there, stop and smell the flowers, go where your heart takes you and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Ashlyn May 2012

We are new to the dis board and welcome all advice!  I will be reading as much of this as I can and hopefully figuring out how to post some photos

This is the link to our pre trip report

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2893967


----------



## luvmy3dds

I am really getting excited and keep changing my timeline!!! These are some of the Tips I have gotten so far:
1. buy ponchos ahead time - done Walmart for 88cents
2. Liplock baggies to keep valuables dry in parks - done
3. Sign up for the Cesna ride at GKTW - planning on it daddy and Emily :O)
4. share the wish pin a few time for siblings busy rides - so we can have more family time :O)
5. buy lanyards, discount pins(I got some for $1.99 at disney outlet) for trading
6. Instead of autograph books I am buying a large photo mat and having the characters at gktw sign it (like at a wedding) and using it to frame a pic in when we get home( I came up with this on my own, i hope it works) pillowcase was a 2nd fav.
7. Crocs for the entire family and alt with sneakers
8. relax, a walmart is close by if i forget to pack something!!! I will be buying diapers,snacks, sun screen, spritzing fan, tolietries there
9. jogging strollers instead of a wheelchair, they recline and have a canopy
10. I plan on using the MAW rooms in the MK and Epcot
11. must dos, Winterwonderland and candyland at GKTW
12. bring gum, they do not sell it in disney
13. my daughter has mito and heat intolerance so i am working on a realistic timeline, I am having trouble narrowing it all down!! Due to severe food allergies and dumping sypthoms we will eat all meals at the villa and do the BBB. Sea world is a must and part of our wish was to do the Dolphins.
Are there any other pixie dust or tips I should know about????
thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy3dds

I forgot I am making tshirts with iron on transfers One for the family and one for Emily
I used the disney font in open office and saved a picture from a image search
ours read 
Emilys 
Wish Trip
(pic of MM)
A wish come true​
Hers reads:
Wish Princess
pic of tink
Emily
A wish come true​
for the plane ride!!!


----------



## Wee Annie

threelittlebakers said:


> I have my Itinerary some what done.  I need some input:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it!  I am going to try making it to some of the events at the Village but i am not making any promises.   Please any suggestion would appreciated.



Hi!  As another Wish trip veteran, I do have one suggestion:  plan for more "downtime" at GKTW.  GKTW is such an extraordinarily magical place.  So magical, in fact, that when we return to WDW in less than a month my children unanimously decided they would rather spend a day at GKTW than at Disney, so we are going to visit GKTW when we go down!

Especially if you have a child who is too short for some of the rides, I would consider this.  There is just so much to do at the Village.  I don't stop in this forum that much anymore (sorry!), so someone may have waxed philosophic about this recently, but between the wonderful pool and water features, the incredible playground, the miniature golf, ice cream shop open all day, carousel, etc (you get the drift), your family could be blissfully happy (and relaxed and rested) if you spent at least half a day just there.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Wee Annie

luvmy3dds said:


> I am really getting excited and keep changing my timeline!!! These are some of the Tips I have gotten so far:
> 
> 4. share the wish pin a few time for siblings busy rides - so we can have more family time :O)



Hi!  The idea you have is totally right -- your other children can also ride rides with the benefit of this being the wish trip, but I just wanted to comment on this one tip. When my daughter went on her wish trip two years ago I do recall it was impressed upon us that no one else should wear the wish button -- that it was for her and her alone.  If this has changed, then go with the newer information.  But this was the way it was when we went down.

Your other children should have no problem using the GAC that is "green stamped" to provide the best access possible to all rides.  That's all they need (that's what the CMs told us)  -- there is no reason for them to have to share the button.  So it really shouldn't be a problem.

Have fun!


----------



## ALLMama

Hi Everyone! We got back from Jacob's MAW trip on 3/4 and had a blast! We extended our trip by 4 days (thanks Ann for that tip - I think it was you ) and ended up doing 8 different parks in 11 days + DTD. By the 11th day though we were all pretty much done and ready to come home. I'd be happy to answer any questions about our trip.


----------



## ALLMama

Wee Annie said:


> Hi!  As another Wish trip veteran, I do have one suggestion:  plan for more "downtime" at GKTW.  GKTW is such an extraordinarily magical place.  So magical, in fact, that when we return to WDW in less than a month my children unanimously decided they would rather spend a day at GKTW than at Disney, so we are going to visit GKTW when we go down!
> 
> Especially if you have a child who is too short for some of the rides, I would consider this.  There is just so much to do at the Village.  I don't stop in this forum that much anymore (sorry!), so someone may have waxed philosophic about this recently, but between the wonderful pool and water features, the incredible playground, the miniature golf, ice cream shop open all day, carousel, etc (you get the drift), your family could be blissfully happy (and relaxed and rested) if you spent at least half a day just there.
> 
> Just my two cents.



I agree! We were there earlier this month and spent about 3 half days at GTKW. Unfortunately for us the playground was closed the entire time we were there. My kids loved everything there though and we had a really really good time just hanging out in the village.

About the parties:
Sunday - Candyland Party - not what we were expecting. The playground was not open so it was in Julie's Theater. DS had a really hard time with it b/c it was more like a candy trivia game and he doesn't eat a lot of candy so he didn't get it. He (and we) thought it was going to be like a life size Candyland game and it wasn't at least in the Theater. He did like the characters though.
Monday - Halloween - lots and lots of fun!
Tuesday - Pool Party - Our favorite besides Christmas! The kids had a great time and overall just fun!
Wednesday - Village Idol - Didn't do we checked out that day
Thursday - Christmas - DO NOT MISS! It was so so much fun and our best night there
Friday - Pirates & Princess - Didn't do we were at IOA and DS didn't want to leave
Saturday - Mayor Clayton's B-Day - Fun, kids were really really tired and it was cold so we didn't do much.

One thing we didn't end up doing and probably wish we did was have Mayor Clayton tuck the kids in. We were so busy all week that I forgot to call until it was too late. Another tip is to plan for traffic when coming back for parties after being at the parks. Twice we almost missed or did miss 1/2 of the party b/c of accidents or just traffic. Also, If you leave later (can't remember the exact time) for the parks you can get lunches to go at Katie's Kitchen to take with you and save on $$$.

Oh... One really big tip! We had a hard time going to Gingerbread House. DS did great but DD is 2 and she had a very hard time understanding that she couldn't play with the dolls or stuffies that line the ceiling. There was a Dora in particular that she really really wanted (even though she has one of her own) that just caused her a meltdown nearly everytime we went. I'm just saying this because little ones may have a hard time with this.

Oh and one more... the cinnamon rolls for breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace are really really good!


----------



## Ashlyn May 2012

We are so excited about this trip!

Figuring out how the boards work and trying to post things right so they end up in the correct place- I need a class...

Thanks to all of you veterans for your help and patience!!!

Ashlyn's Make A Wish Pretrip Report


----------



## casper_jj11

Wee Annie said:


> Hi!  The idea you have is totally right -- your other children can also ride rides with the benefit of this being the wish trip, but I just wanted to comment on this one tip. When my daughter went on her wish trip two years ago I do recall it was impressed upon us that no one else should wear the wish button -- that it was for her and her alone.  If this has changed, then go with the newer information.  But this was the way it was when we went down.
> 
> Your other children should have no problem using the GAC that is "green stamped" to provide the best access possible to all rides.  That's all they need (that's what the CMs told us)  -- there is no reason for them to have to share the button.  So it really shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Have fun!



This was our experience as well. DS9 and DH took the GAC and used that to ride teh bigger rides. There was no problem with Sydney riding the others without a wait, we just showed her pin. But only she wore her pin. We shared the GAC. The GAC is also what you'll need to show to 'shorten' the line for character meet and greets. I know many say that the GAC is only for rides but that wasn't our expereicne both at Disney and at Universal.


----------



## casper_jj11

luvmy3dds said:


> I am really getting excited and keep changing my timeline!!! These are some of the Tips I have gotten so far:
> 1. buy ponchos ahead time - done Walmart for 88cents
> 2. Liplock baggies to keep valuables dry in parks - done
> 3. Sign up for the Cesna ride at GKTW - planning on it daddy and Emily :O)
> 4. share the wish pin a few time for siblings busy rides - so we can have more family time :O)
> 5. buy lanyards, discount pins(I got some for $1.99 at disney outlet) for trading
> 6. Instead of autograph books I am buying a large photo mat and having the characters at gktw sign it (like at a wedding) and using it to frame a pic in when we get home( I came up with this on my own, i hope it works) pillowcase was a 2nd fav.
> 7. Crocs for the entire family and alt with sneakers
> 8. relax, a walmart is close by if i forget to pack something!!! I will be buying diapers,snacks, sun screen, spritzing fan, tolietries there
> 9. jogging strollers instead of a wheelchair, they recline and have a canopy
> 10. I plan on using the MAW rooms in the MK and Epcot
> 11. must dos, Winterwonderland and candyland at GKTW
> 12. bring gum, they do not sell it in disney
> 13. my daughter has mito and heat intolerance so i am working on a realistic timeline, I am having trouble narrowing it all down!! Due to severe food allergies and dumping sypthoms we will eat all meals at the villa and do the BBB. Sea world is a must and part of our wish was to do the Dolphins.
> Are there any other pixie dust or tips I should know about????
> thank you!!!!!!!!



Part of Sydney's wish was also to visit the dolphins. The earlier you get to Seaworld the better because the dolphins aren't as hungry or active as teh day goes on from what I hear. Also, let the cast member know when you arrive that you're with a wish child. We were brought to a different entrance area, provided food free of charge for everyone in the family, and given a few minutes on our own feeding the dolphins before others were let in. It was wonderful!


----------



## starienite

You'll also get free food for the seals, rays, and, sharks. Just show the employees that hand out the food your button.


----------



## Anderson05

luvmy3dds said:


> I forgot I am making tshirts with iron on transfers One for the family and one for Emily
> I used the disney font in open office and saved a picture from a image search
> ours read
> Emilys
> Wish Trip
> (pic of MM)
> A wish come true​
> Hers reads:
> Wish Princess
> pic of tink
> Emily
> A wish come true​
> for the plane ride!!!



What a fun idea! then everyone knows your on a wish trip!


----------



## ALLMama

Here's Jacob's shirt that I made for him for the plane ride. Iron-on was from MissMorgan on Etsy.


----------



## ALLMama

Also, if you go to IOA make sure you find a CM in the Super Hero area that is a handler for the heros. Seriously one of the best parts for Jacob on the whole trip was the private meet and greet with all the heros. They spent quite a bit of time with him and he was just in awe.


----------



## Cinderella2006

threelittlebakers said:


> I have my Itinerary some what done.  I need some input:
> 
> April 29- Arrive in Orlando around 2pm
> Hang around the village, orientation, and possible Downtown Disney.
> ( Candy Land Game)
> 
> April 30- Islands of Adventure  (arrive around 930 am)
> Breakfast at the Village 8 am
> Seuss Landing
> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter(around noon for lunch Three Broom
> Sticks)
> Marvel Super Hero Island  (Matthew has to meet Superman it a must)
> I have no clue what else because Matthew is 38 1/2 inches and they
> have a lot of height requirements. Maybe 4 big rides for me and
> my hubby.  Suggestions
> Dinner at the Village
> 
> May 1- Magic Kingdom  (9am) (not in order)
> Quick breakfast from the food cart at the Village
> Dumbo is Matthews number one ride.
> Buzz lightyear's space ranger  (Meet Buzz and Woody)
> Ride the Train around the park
> Lunch around 11 counter service  (Suggetions)
> Matthew has appointment with Pirates league and Emmy with BBB
> Go with the flow after those have been acheived
> I wanted to get on Big Thunder but its going to be down when we are
> their.  Other then that haunted Mansion and splash mountain.
> Meet a few princesses, a parade, and fire works
> Dinner at Crystal Palace at 7pm
> 
> May 2-  Animal Kingdom (early as can be) and Hollywood Studios (4 pm)
> Quick breakfast again or make an early breakfast
> Do as much as possible before 4 pm at the Animal Kingdom
> Having lunch at Rainforest Cafe at 12pm
> Go to Hollywood Studios at 4 pm
> Like 10 attractions we like to see
> Dinner at 50s Prime Time Cafe at 630pm
> 
> May 3- Not sure if going to Universal Studios or pay another day at Magic
> Kingdom.  It all depends if we seen everything we wanted the first
> time.  May be water park.  Suggestions
> (Winter Wonderland Festival)
> 
> May 4-  Epcot (Not in no rush 930-10)
> Have breakfast at village
> All of Nemo
> Check out some of the world showcase
> Lunch some where in between
> Dinner at Le Cellier at 630pm
> Suggestions for what the children like at Epcot (toddlers)
> 
> May 5-  Sea World (before departing home)
> I don't know if our flight is early if it isn't possibly check out the aquarium.
> Matthew and Emmy have been to two different aquarium so i don't know if they would be interested in another.
> 
> 
> Thats it!  I am going to try making it to some of the events at the Village but i am not making any promises.   Please any suggestion would appreciated.



We are arriving at GKTW on May 3rd so if you hear a UK accent, come and say hello!


----------



## tracibulkley

luvmy3dds said:


> It may be too late for your trip, but for others... the last time we went to DL we bought pins on ebay. They ended up being super cheap bought in lots, and since we were trading them, it didn't matter what pins were in the lot. I need to get online and find some for this trip!


----------



## luvmy3dds

thank you ladies for your input!!! i have been reading so many posts that i guess I misunderstood, Now I know the GAC is a card...... good to know, I felt funny about doing it anyway but was following thread advice. 
I have added pick a pearl in japan to our list of must do's and should have it ready tomorrow :O) The wish team came today and Emily did a radio show for MAW and her wish trip to Disney :O)   Time to get packing!!!! Any other tips, secrets, or favorites???
Thanks again ladies i feel prepared and at ease, i do not do well with surprises when planning for my medically complex kids, but don't worry I didn't spill any pixie dust!!!!
sandy


----------



## Anderson05

If you made your own shirts did you have someone design them for you? are you super skilled and made them your self? copied from someone else?   

I found a few things I'd love to make a little more personalized, but have no idea how to go about it.  *posted them on Mariska's PTR on page 4* 

I'm going to make some tie dyed ones, but not sure how to make a make-a-wish shirts.


----------



## xanphylus

Anderson05 said:


> If you made your own shirts did you have someone design them for you? are you super skilled and made them your self? copied from someone else?
> 
> I found a few things I'd love to make a little more personalized, but have no idea how to go about it.  *posted them on Mariska's PTR on page 4*
> 
> I'm going to make some tie dyed ones, but not sure how to make a make-a-wish shirts.



You can always ask some of the DISigners to design you your own shirt- most of them like to make them. I had a few designed for my nephew's wish trip this past year. I forgot who I asked, but you can look under the most recent posts and usually find a designer or two. Then, just save the image and print it backwards on iron-on paper and make your own shirts- it's really not that hard, but you may want to practice on an old shirt for the first one.  They also have some generic Wish designs from some of the designers if you look in their pictures. Some of the designers have them under their signatures on each post they do. Hope it helps- if not I will try to link up some of the designers on here if you can't find one. Let me know!


----------



## luvmy3dds

If you made your own shirts did you have someone design them for you? are you super skilled and made them your self? copied from someone else? 

I found a few things I'd love to make a little more personalized, but have no idea how to go about it. *posted them on Mariska's PTR on page 4* 

I'm going to make some tie dyed ones, but not sure how to make a make-a-wish shirts. 
__________________
i could not figure how to capture, lol

You need an office program to do it, like word. I just downloaded Openoffice and it was easy and free. then you type whatever you want in the disney font. I googled make a wish and mickey mouse images and saved the pictures to my pictures. Next i inserted the images. Finally i played with font and color.  It was easy and original!!! Then print  in mirrored (on print preference) onto iron on paper. The girls helped design theirs and it was easy, I did change Emilys bottom row into, My wish came true.  I will post pics when we get home, we leave in 28hours!!!!


----------



## Blessed0602

Hi All!  I was wondering if anyone knew if GKTW had Aquatica Sea World tickets available to use in place of Sea World tickets?  Our family seems stuck on wanting to go to a waterpark!  I didn't know if I should just call GKTW to see what they had available or if that was a question for our Wish Coordinator?  I don't want to over-step my boundaries, but at the same time wanting to make sure that I plan the things I know everyone wants to do.  Any advise???


----------



## newdrama12

Blessed0602 said:


> Hi All!  I was wondering if anyone knew if GKTW had Aquatica Sea World tickets available to use in place of Sea World tickets?  Our family seems stuck on wanting to go to a waterpark!  I didn't know if I should just call GKTW to see what they had available or if that was a question for our Wish Coordinator?  I don't want to over-step my boundaries, but at the same time wanting to make sure that I plan the things I know everyone wants to do.  Any advise???



Yes, usually the Village does have them.


----------



## jon03015

I was looking and heard that you can ride/drive a plane??? Is this the Censa ride that I have been reading about? Or is it the Maruvia Air Tours? Also I would like to take my DD to a princess character lunch or dinner but I want her to be all dolled up by the BB Boutique first before we got see the princesses (ya know for pictures and stuff). But here is the problem- I don't think that we can go to BBB before breakfast and I am trying to find a character meal that has Ariel. Any suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## blessedmom4

jon03015 said:


> I was looking and heard that you can ride/drive a plane??? Is this the Censa ride that I have been reading about? Or is it the Maruvia Air Tours? Also I would like to take my DD to a princess character lunch or dinner but I want her to be all dolled up by the BB Boutique first before we got see the princesses (ya know for pictures and stuff). But here is the problem- I don't think that we can go to BBB before breakfast and I am trying to find a character meal that has Ariel. Any suggestions?? Thanks.


*
If you would like to read about our INCREDIBLE flights (we needed two since there are 6 of us and they can only take up to three at a time), please check out our trip report day three, entitled: The ONLY way to see Orlando. We found it to be AMAZING!!!*


*Give Kids The World offers an amazing air adventure to our Wish families. Wish families will be given the opportunity to fly high above Central Florida’s best-loved attractions including Walt Disney World, Universal Orlando, SeaWorld Orlando and, of course, Give Kids The World Village. These personal air tours, provided by Mauiva Air Tours, will be 45 minutes to an hour long.
This unique opportunity gives Wish families an aerial view from beautiful Cessna planes which will seat the pilot, the Wish child and two additional guests, one of which must be an adult. The families depart from Kissimmee Gateway Airport and will receive a DVD of their flight experience to take home.
Because of the high demand, this experience should be booked before Wish families’ arrival to Give Kids The World. Please note because of the nature of this activity, some restrictions may apply. Contact your Village Vacation Planning agent to sign your families up for this amazing opportunity.*


----------



## blessedmom4

jon03015 said:


> I was looking and heard that you can ride/drive a plane??? Is this the Censa ride that I have been reading about? Or is it the Maruvia Air Tours? Also I would like to take my DD to a princess character lunch or dinner but I want her to be all dolled up by the BB Boutique first before we got see the princesses (ya know for pictures and stuff). But here is the problem- I don't think that we can go to BBB before breakfast and I am trying to find a character meal that has Ariel. Any suggestions?? Thanks.



*I forgot to say, we did BBB for our girls (and Pirate's League for the boys) on our last day at Disney and then had one of the last sittings at breakfast at CRT...where we received MAJOR Pixie Dust! We were actually the very last family in the castle dining room before lunch, which was very cool...*


----------



## nesser1981

Any of you guys that have been following along with us, I have a bit of news to share.

So, after Cooper was born, 4 years ago, I decided to have my tubes tied, so they were tied the day after I had him, Leap Day 2008.  I had a hard time getting pregnant with Cooper, we had 3 miscarriages between Keira & Cooper.  

Well, the week before we left for our Disney trip, I didn't feel that great, felt odd, and thought I should get a pregnancy test.  I took 2 of them, and they were both positive!

At this point I'm freaking out because we didn't want more kids.  The week after we got back I went to the doc.  They confirmed it was a positive test and sent me for an ultrasound to make sure it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy.  

It's not!  We're having another baby, October 26th is my due date.  We're finally getting use to the idea.  LOL!  

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Moodyzblu

nesser1981 said:


> Any of you guys that have been following along with us, I have a bit of news to share.
> 
> So, after Cooper was born, 4 years ago, I decided to have my tubes tied, so they were tied the day after I had him, Leap Day 2008.  I had a hard time getting pregnant with Cooper, we had 3 miscarriages between Keira & Cooper.
> 
> Well, the week before we left for our Disney trip, I didn't feel that great, felt odd, and thought I should get a pregnancy test.  I took 2 of them, and they were both positive!
> 
> At this point I'm freaking out because we didn't want more kids.  The week after we got back I went to the doc.  They confirmed it was a positive test and sent me for an ultrasound to make sure it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> It's not!  We're having another baby, October 26th is my due date.  We're finally getting use to the idea.  LOL!
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



Oh my goodness !! I'm not sure what to say .. On one hand it's sort of a miracle ... But I understand not wanting more and finding out that you're pregnant. I pray that all goes well and this little miracle brings your family great joy and happiness. 

I wasn't expecting more children either and ended up with my twins. It was a shock but they are truly the best thing that could have happened to me !


----------



## Delaney21

nesser1981 said:


> Any of you guys that have been following along with us, I have a bit of news to share.
> 
> So, after Cooper was born, 4 years ago, I decided to have my tubes tied, so they were tied the day after I had him, Leap Day 2008.  I had a hard time getting pregnant with Cooper, we had 3 miscarriages between Keira & Cooper.
> 
> Well, the week before we left for our Disney trip, I didn't feel that great, felt odd, and thought I should get a pregnancy test.  I took 2 of them, and they were both positive!
> 
> At this point I'm freaking out because we didn't want more kids.  The week after we got back I went to the doc.  They confirmed it was a positive test and sent me for an ultrasound to make sure it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> It's not!  We're having another baby, October 26th is my due date.  We're finally getting use to the idea.  LOL!
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



I just got chills! It is kind of a miracle and such a great one! Congratulations!!


----------



## Maggiesmama

Hi everyone! I had posted awhile back that my daughter was being granted a wish..well we just got our dates! We go may 15th-21st. We have not told our children yet as they asked that we wait until our wish granters come over again to officially grant Maggie's wish..hope it's soon cause I am bursting at the seams!! 

One question I have..I know that Maggie is most definitely going to want to eat at the castle and also do the BBB, do you think that it is too late to get reservations at those places? And if not, do I make the reservations myself or does make a wish have to do it? I am pretty unsure of how all that stuff works. 

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## nesser1981

Our wish coordinator scheduled Keira's meal @ CRT for us.  And I bet they could do BBB for you guys too.  DD doesn't have much hair at the moment, still coming back in from chemo, so we did the pirate league!  It was awesome.  She's done BBB before though.  

I'd ask your wish coordinator.  



Maggiesmama said:


> Hi everyone! I had posted awhile back that my daughter was being granted a wish..well we just got our dates! We go may 15th-21st. We have not told our children yet as they asked that we wait until our wish granters come over again to officially grant Maggie's wish..hope it's soon cause I am bursting at the seams!!
> 
> One question I have..I know that Maggie is most definitely going to want to eat at the castle and also do the BBB, do you think that it is too late to get reservations at those places? And if not, do I make the reservations myself or does make a wish have to do it? I am pretty unsure of how all that stuff works.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## nesser1981

Thanks everyone!  

We're starting to get excited!  I'm hoping for another girl, because, Keira has the bigger bedroom!  LOL!  Otherwise, we'll be switching Cooper to Keira's room.  

And, I don't want Cooper to be a "middle child", LOL!  But he desperately wants a brother!


----------



## sarsop524

nesser1981 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We're starting to get excited!  I'm hoping for another girl, because, Keira has the bigger bedroom!  LOL!  Otherwise, we'll be switching Cooper to Keira's room.
> 
> And, I don't want Cooper to be a "middle child", LOL!  But he desperately wants a brother!




Congratulations!!!  Can't imagine the surprise after having difficulties before and getting your tubes tied...guess it is meant to be  Good luck!


----------



## blessedmom4

Maggiesmama said:


> Hi everyone! I had posted awhile back that my daughter was being granted a wish..well we just got our dates! We go may 15th-21st. We have not told our children yet as they asked that we wait until our wish granters come over again to officially grant Maggie's wish..hope it's soon cause I am bursting at the seams!!
> 
> One question I have..I know that Maggie is most definitely going to want to eat at the castle and also do the BBB, do you think that it is too late to get reservations at those places? And if not, do I make the reservations myself or does make a wish have to do it? I am pretty unsure of how all that stuff works.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!



*Dear Lauren, 

That is SO exciting, Thank you for sharing the news with us! Less than two months and you will all be having the time of your lives!

If your wish granters don't make the ressies for you or can't get them...DON'T give up! Keep checking at Guest services, even on the day you are at the park and want to do these activities, make sure they know it is a wish trip. I know they will accommodate you if they are able! 

I hope you will share how the reveal turns out, when Maggie hears all of her dreams are coming true!*


----------



## Moodyzblu

Our wish granters came the other night to bring us our travel docs and expense check ! They were awesome and I finally got my BIGGEST question answered ... I do not have to return the rental back at he airport after our GKTW portion ! I have to return it to the hotel across the street from DTD. Plus I don't have to return it until 6pm that night. Yay .. No rushing around on that day !! Then we'll use Disney transportation for the remainder of our tip. 
That is ONE big thing off my chest !


----------



## newdrama12

Moodyzblu said:


> Our wish granters came the other night to bring us our travel docs and expense check ! They were awesome and I finally got my BIGGEST question answered ... I do not have to return the rental back at he airport after our GKTW portion ! I have to return it to the hotel across the street from DTD. Plus I don't have to return it until 6pm that night. Yay .. No rushing around on that day !! Then we'll use Disney transportation for the remainder of our tip.
> That is ONE big thing off my chest !



YAY for travel docs and expense check!! So glad that you were able to finally get an answer on how to return the rental! Not TOO much longer!!!


----------



## kristinsmom

Hi everyone,

I've been meaning to post an intro forever and keep getting interrupted!
We are coming to Disney for the first time.  My son turns 10 the day we leave for our trip.   We are going thru make wish for my daughter Kristin who is 6 wth multiple disabilities.  Getting really excited but starting to stress a little about packing etc.  

She is on a special formula that has to stay cold but has to be warmed before I give it to her.  Wondering what everyone would suggest for the easiest way to handle that.  Its not always at a mealtime.  I've considered hot packs, micowave or getting hot water at the parks.  What do you think would be easiest??

Also if we have to choose between a day at Universal Islands of Adventure and SeaWorld what do you think?  Who likes which one better and why?  ARe they both very accessible?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## vdub322

Hi everybody, I'm hoping that someone can point me in the right direction because I have no idea where to ask this question.  

My sister in law and her family just received the dates for their MAW trip and will be at GKTW starting on 5/13/2012. They are pretty new to WDW, and she is not a member here on the DIS (though I've tried ).  She wants to make customized tee shirts for the family to wear on the trip and I am hoping that someone with some experience in this area can help me get started on this for her.  

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Erincs

Hi All,

I'm a mom of 3 and have just found this board.  We are heading to GKTW from April 3-10 for my son's wish trip.  I wish I had found this sooner, there is so much amazing information here.  

We were planning to just go with the flow for our trip, but it looks like we should have an itinerary or rough plan of what parks to hit and when?

Also, my wish kid has very little energy or patience and I'm a little worried about this being a disaster trip because of Easter/Spring break lineups.  Does the GKTW or MAW button help us through the lines at all?


----------



## starienite

Erincs said:


> Also, my wish kid has very little energy or patience and I'm a little worried about this being a disaster trip because of Easter/Spring break lineups.  Does the GKTW or MAW button help us through the lines at all?



The button and the GAC they give works wonders. We joked on the way home how could we go back and do it normal? It lets you skip the line for charterers (we got the dagger eyes at Rapunzel because the line was an **hour** long), acts as a fast pass for rides. Some rides they gave us the handicapped entrance and then put us right on the next car. Whether or not that happens depends on the CM at the ride. Epcot and MK, have lounges where you can relax and rest for bit. AK is a lot lot lot of walking, so using a stroller, if he is small enough for one would be something to think about it. Have fun!


----------



## sullyinCT13

Good afternoon everyone!

I am the father of 5 children, two of whom were born with the most severe form of congenital muscular dystrophy, Walker Warburg Syndrome.  One of my daughters, Ava Rose, passed away at the age of 2.5 a litte more than 2 years ago.  My wish child, Keira, is 3 and doing well considering what she has.  Keira is trached and on a ventilator (for CPAP support only) 24 hours a day.  Recently MAW granted her wish to go to Disney.  So we'll be on our way on April 22nd!  I am really getting nervous about everything.  

MAW assures us that everything will be fine.  I guess I'm not so much worried about Keira's health during the travel (she's been stable since June of 2010), as I am logistically, dealing with all her equipment.  We're planning to travel with the bare minimum on the plane, as MAW told us they will be ordering/delivering all her necessary equipment to GKTW.  

I love reading all the tips for while we are there, but do any of you have tips for the travel part? What should we do to minimize issues at the airport and on the plane?  Also, does anyone have a Kid Kart?  Its a bulky wheel chair that we have tons of problems collapsing to easily fit in the car.  I can just imagine how many problems the airlines will have...I just hope they don't break it because it's expensive!

26 more days and we'll be on our way.  Anyone else going down during that time?


----------



## Erincs

starienite said:


> The button and the GAC they give works wonders. We joked on the way home how could we go back and do it normal? It lets you skip the line for charterers (we got the dagger eyes at Rapunzel because the line was an **hour** long), acts as a fast pass for rides. Some rides they gave us the handicapped entrance and then put us right on the next car. Whether or not that happens depends on the CM at the ride. Epcot and MK, have lounges where you can relax and rest for bit. AK is a lot lot lot of walking, so using a stroller, if he is small enough for one would be something to think about it. Have fun!



Thank you!

Also, I was wondering if we needed to rent a stroller there for him instead of bringing one, can the rentals get the "wheelchair" pass, or is that only if I take my own?

There is so much information on here, neat tips and tricks, you guys are all so awesome!!  I've spent my day reading people's trip reports and I'm just floored by some of the amazing trips people have had.


----------



## starienite

Erincs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, I was wondering if we needed to rent a stroller there for him instead of bringing one, can the rentals get the "wheelchair" pass, or is that only if I take my own?
> 
> There is so much information on here, neat tips and tricks, you guys are all so awesome!!  I've spent my day reading people's trip reports and I'm just floored by some of the amazing trips people have had.



We didn't need one, the kids are too big for one. The button gets a free wheelchair or stroller rental. So unless yours is a special needs stroller, you don't need to bring one. Maybe an umbrella for places outside the park, like Downtown Disney or CityWalk if you are just hanging out and shopping.


----------



## sullyinCT13

I haven't had the chance to check out the entire site yet...where can you read trip reports at?


----------



## LittleEsmom

My daughter Emma, 9, will have her wish to go to WDW somewhere within the next yr.! Emma was born with Congenital Heart Defects (TGA, PS, and a VSD). To look at her now you couldn't guess how sick her heart is. We are SSSOOOOOO excited about her wish trip and just wanted to connect with some Wish Trippers and see how this blessing will work. Just wondering....                     Dana
                          Mom to 2 Miracles Emma, 9 and Ryan, 7


----------



## 4monkeys

WElcome to the new families!!! This site was a HUGE source of information for my family while we were planning my daughters wish trip.

Trip Reports are at the beginning of the thread. You can click on individual links. They are sometimes in peoples signatures as well.   It's been since December of 2010 since we went. WE had a great time!!

I actually just finished Allison's TR.  I know it took a while, and I am actually quite sad to not have to write anymore. It was another way to relive it!!  Check out her trip  We are planning a new trip as well. GKTW made such an impact on us we are going back this summer to volunteer!!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

I couldn't help but notice the CHD statistics at the bottom of your post. My daughter also has CHDs. Has your daughter already been on her MAW trip?

Dana
Mom to 2 Miracles
Emma, 9 (wish kid), and Ryan, 7


----------



## xanphylus

sullyinCT13 said:


> I haven't had the chance to check out the entire site yet...where can you read trip reports at?



Go up to the top of this page and hit first (where all the page numbers are listed in a row). It should have a list of all the pre-trip reports and trip reports both finished and not. Also, it will have a lot of other handy hints and stuff on the first few posts in this thread and links to previous wish tripper threads. 

Here's a link : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2807833


----------



## Momto15

sullyinCT13 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> I am the father of 5 children, two of whom were born with the most severe form of congenital muscular dystrophy, Walker Warburg Syndrome.  One of my daughters, Ava Rose, passed away at the age of 2.5 a litte more than 2 years ago.  My wish child, Keira, is 3 and doing well considering what she has.  Keira is trached and on a ventilator (for CPAP support only) 24 hours a day.  Recently MAW granted her wish to go to Disney.  So we'll be on our way on April 22nd!  I am really getting nervous about everything.
> 
> MAW assures us that everything will be fine.  I guess I'm not so much worried about Keira's health during the travel (she's been stable since June of 2010), as I am logistically, dealing with all her equipment.  We're planning to travel with the bare minimum on the plane, as MAW told us they will be ordering/delivering all her necessary equipment to GKTW.
> 
> I love reading all the tips for while we are there, but do any of you have tips for the travel part? What should we do to minimize issues at the airport and on the plane?  Also, does anyone have a Kid Kart?  Its a bulky wheel chair that we have tons of problems collapsing to easily fit in the car.  I can just imagine how many problems the airlines will have...I just hope they don't break it because it's expensive!
> 
> 26 more days and we'll be on our way.  Anyone else going down during that time?



We will be at GKTW from April 21-27th. I bet you will see us- with so many kids we tend to stick out. Would love to say HI in person. There will be a few families from these boards there during that time. So nice to meet you!
Blessings,
Sarah


----------



## starienite

I just updated our TR with Dev's at the Jedi Academy.


----------



## sullyinCT13

Momto15 said:


> We will be at GKTW from April 21-27th. I bet you will see us- with so many kids we tend to stick out. Would love to say HI in person. There will be a few families from these boards there during that time. So nice to meet you!
> Blessings,
> Sarah



Nice to meet you as well! We'll stick out just as much as you.  between Keira, my wife, myself, my 3 other kids and Keira's 3 nurses, there will be alot of us!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Erincs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a mom of 3 and have just found this board.  We are heading to GKTW from April 3-10 for my son's wish trip.  I wish I had found this sooner, there is so much amazing information here.
> 
> We were planning to just go with the flow for our trip, but it looks like we should have an itinerary or rough plan of what parks to hit and when?
> 
> Also, my wish kid has very little energy or patience and I'm a little worried about this being a disaster trip because of Easter/Spring break lineups.  Does the GKTW or MAW button help us through the lines at all?



We'll be there at the same time ! Maybe we'll run into each other. 
Just look for the ID twins wearing really cute Disney shirts. 

Jayden (my wish kid) tires easily and so I'll be renting a double stroller. Even though he is 7 he tires easily and has problems with standing in crowds and waiting. We'll be having his stroller tagged as a wheelchair. Don't worry about the crowds .. the buttons will get you though the lines quicker. 

Glad you found this thread .. Feel free to ask all the questions you want !!


----------



## newdrama12

Erincs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a mom of 3 and have just found this board.  We are heading to GKTW from April 3-10 for my son's wish trip.  I wish I had found this sooner, there is so much amazing information here.
> 
> We were planning to just go with the flow for our trip, but it looks like we should have an itinerary or rough plan of what parks to hit and when?
> 
> Also, my wish kid has very little energy or patience and I'm a little worried about this being a disaster trip because of Easter/Spring break lineups.  Does the GKTW or MAW button help us through the lines at all?



The button that you get from GKTW will help alot. You will be able to skip all lines for shows, rides, and characters. I'm a regular volunteer at GKTW and easy to find because I wear a HP robe when I'm there. Have a great trip! It will be the best week ever!!


----------



## nesser1981

You can also ask at GKTW if they have any strollers to borrow.  That's what we did, we had a double stroller for the week we got from them.  It was nice having it for the parking lots at the end of the day.  



Erincs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, I was wondering if we needed to rent a stroller there for him instead of bringing one, can the rentals get the "wheelchair" pass, or is that only if I take my own?
> 
> There is so much information on here, neat tips and tricks, you guys are all so awesome!!  I've spent my day reading people's trip reports and I'm just floored by some of the amazing trips people have had.


----------



## Anderson05

Momto15 said:


> We will be at GKTW from April 21-27th. I bet you will see us- with so many kids we tend to stick out. Would love to say HI in person. There will be a few families from these boards there during that time. So nice to meet you!
> Blessings,
> Sarah



Fun we'll be there april 19-25th. Handfull of us at the same time. I know theres another wish kid in my area going around the 17th. So exciting!


----------



## Anderson05

nesser1981 said:


> You can also ask at GKTW if they have any strollers to borrow.  That's what we did, we had a double stroller for the week we got from them.  It was nice having it for the parking lots at the end of the day.



Oh I didnt know GKTW had strollers.   Just rented a double from Orlandostrollers today. I know a 6 month old is not going to beable to sit in the disney strollers. They gave us half off for the week we need it. 

Side note.. what are the requirements for using the stroller as a wheelchair. Mariska gets tired really fast and most of the time I get stuck carring her when out and about. Night not need it, since someone will always be with the baby/stroller. But could be nice to do the ride switches. I dont want to abuse a pass. Since she does not use a wheelchair else where.. but thought it couldnt hurt to ask.


----------



## jenb1023

kristinsmom said:


> She is on a special formula that has to stay cold but has to be warmed before I give it to her.  Wondering what everyone would suggest for the easiest way to handle that.  Its not always at a mealtime.  I've considered hot packs, micowave or getting hot water at the parks.  What do you think would be easiest??
> 
> Also if we have to choose between a day at Universal Islands of Adventure and SeaWorld what do you think?  Who likes which one better and why?  ARe they both very accessible?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



I don't know if anyone answered you about warming the formula but all of the parks have baby care centers and I think most of them have lounges for Wish kids so you could probably take care of that in one of those places.  Maybe someone with more experience can chime in.  As for IOA or Seaworld, I highly recommend IOA if you have any lovers of Dr Seuss.



vdub322 said:


> Hi everybody, I'm hoping that someone can point me in the right direction because I have no idea where to ask this question.
> 
> My sister in law and her family just received the dates for their MAW trip and will be at GKTW starting on 5/13/2012. They are pretty new to WDW, and she is not a member here on the DIS (though I've tried ).  She wants to make customized tee shirts for the family to wear on the trip and I am hoping that someone with some experience in this area can help me get started on this for her.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



There is a group of DISigners that make designs that you can print onto t-shirt transfers.  I think their thread is on the community boards?  You can buy t-shirt transfers at Michael's or Wal-mart.  I order mine from amymickey - I think you can google her.


----------



## Nanookz

We are waiting for our MAW visit next week.  My daughters wish is going to on Disney fantasy.  But her backup wish is to go to Disney world.  This thread has has been a great resource for the program. Thanks.


----------



## kayand11

We will be heading to GKTW in just 40 days


----------



## tracibulkley

kayand11 said:


> We will be heading to GKTW in just 40 days



We will be there at the same time! But I don't think we get to stay at GKTW, they didn't have openings.


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

Anderson05 said:


> Side note.. what are the requirements for using the stroller as a wheelchair. Mariska gets tired really fast and most of the time I get stuck carring her when out and about. Night not need it, since someone will always be with the baby/stroller. But could be nice to do the ride switches. I dont want to abuse a pass. Since she does not use a wheelchair else where.. but thought it couldnt hurt to ask.



When we went with our almost 5 year old he tired easily, so we brought our stroller from home and went to the "city hall" I think it's called in MK (the customer service area) and got a wheelchair as a stroller pass. I went in alone and just showed the guest assistance card we got from GKTW and they gave us a stroller pass no questions asked. I truly believe that Disney wants to make Wish Trips as special and convenient as possible, we got "told off" a few times by cast members for standing in lines to meet characters or not using the fastpass line etc. We felt like we didn't want to be abusing the priviledges, but they sure encouraged us to use them!


----------



## kayand11

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2903212

Bare with me but its a start!


----------



## sullyinCT13

My daughter has 23 hours of nursing every day.  We are required to take 3 nurses on our trip with us (T-minus 20 days! ).  The nursing agency told us that the nurses would be required to have their own rooms.  I know the villas at GKTW are small, and can't accomodate everyone.  Would MAW reserve hotel rooms for them?  My daughter's wish granter has a child in my other daughter's gymnastics class.  I talked to her yesterday and she honestly didn't know.  

also, how do I make a PTR? Do I have to open a new thread?


----------



## LittleEsmom

Hello All I was wondering how long it was from the time you found out your child was going to have their wish granted until you got your dates....Thanks in advance





Joe (daddy) Dana (me)  Emma (9,wish kid) and 
 Ryan (7)


----------



## Moodyzblu

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello All I was wondering how long it was from the time you found out your child was going to have their wish granted until you got your dates....Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe (daddy) Dana (me)  Emma (9,wish kid) and
> Ryan (7)



Our went quickly. I say it was like a month. The whole process took us only like 5 months from the time I applied until the time we leave (in 2 days).
But I know each chapter is different so I wouldn't be surprised if it took longer ... Each experience is different.


----------



## Owensheart

Anderson05 said:


> Oh I didnt know GKTW had strollers.   Just rented a double from Orlandostrollers today. I know a 6 month old is not going to beable to sit in the disney strollers. They gave us half off for the week we need it.
> 
> Side note.. what are the requirements for using the stroller as a wheelchair. Mariska gets tired really fast and most of the time I get stuck carring her when out and about. Night not need it, since someone will always be with the baby/stroller. But could be nice to do the ride switches. I dont want to abuse a pass. Since she does not use a wheelchair else where.. but thought it couldnt hurt to ask.



Hey M!  Just tell the Disney peeps and Universal that your daughter has a heart transplant and tires easily.  If you need it.. go for it!  Owen has oxygen and can't walk well, so we didn't really have an option..but it's nice to have. 

Your trip is soon!!


----------



## Owensheart

sullyinCT13 said:


> My daughter has 23 hours of nursing every day.  We are required to take 3 nurses on our trip with us (T-minus 20 days! ).  The nursing agency told us that the nurses would be required to have their own rooms.  I know the villas at GKTW are small, and can't accomodate everyone.  Would MAW reserve hotel rooms for them?  My daughter's wish granter has a child in my other daughter's gymnastics class.  I talked to her yesterday and she honestly didn't know.
> 
> also, how do I make a PTR? Do I have to open a new thread?



I do not know the answer to this, but would contact your wish granters or wish manager at MAW to find out.  A local fam went to DW recently on their MAW and they are divorced with three kids, both remarried.  Each couple got their own villa and the kids just bounced between the two.  So I know they do make some type of accomodations, although not entirely sure they would put the nurses in three separate villas?


----------



## Anderson05

Thanks Andrea. And everyone else who has replied.

We're counting down the days! 18 more to go.


----------



## jon03015

WE HAVE DATES!!!! 
After meeting with our wish granters a year ago we have dates!!! January 19th-29th!!! LOL, we sure are taking our time getting there, huh?  We have our basic plan already and are so thrilled to be going. Thanks to everyone who has answered questions for us. Love it on here!


----------



## jen-y

I have not been on here for a while.  It has been a year and a half since Nicky's Wish Trip.  We just booked a trip to Disney, and it will be our first time back since the wish trip.  We are going this September.  Anywho, I just thought I would see what everyone has planned and maybe get some ideas.

Trip Report

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35468134


----------



## Momto15

sullyinCT13 said:


> My daughter has 23 hours of nursing every day.  We are required to take 3 nurses on our trip with us (T-minus 20 days! ).  The nursing agency told us that the nurses would be required to have their own rooms.  I know the villas at GKTW are small, and can't accomodate everyone.  Would MAW reserve hotel rooms for them?  My daughter's wish granter has a child in my other daughter's gymnastics class.  I talked to her yesterday and she honestly didn't know.
> 
> also, how do I make a PTR? Do I have to open a new thread?



I am not sure exactly how they work that... 
BUT
It might be easier for them to have a villa at GKTW. I think that they have villas that ajoin or are connected. (I know that they can do bigger families in more than one villa.) Then the nurses could each have a bedroom and one on the sofa sleeper. They could even take turns and would be right next door if you need them??
Blessings,
Sarah


----------



## sullyinCT13

Momto15 said:


> I am not sure exactly how they work that...
> BUT
> It might be easier for them to have a villa at GKTW. I think that they have villas that ajoin or are connected. (I know that they can do bigger families in more than one villa.) Then the nurses could each have a bedroom and one on the sofa sleeper. They could even take turns and would be right next door if you need them??
> Blessings,
> Sarah



We thought of that, but apparently that week is booked.  So MAW told me they reserved two rooms at the Best Western.  Since one nurse will be with us at all times, two nurses will have their own room.  

18 more days and we'll be on our way!! We're getting really excited, especially Keira and my older two kids.  Does anyone know if GKTW will allow us to ship some items down in advance?  MAW is not going to be able to get alot of the supplies we'll need, so we'd rather ship some stuff ahead of time.


----------



## tracibulkley

Found out yesterday that we do get to stay at GKTW! Super exciting. Can't wait to tell the kids!


----------



## Nanookz

tracibulkley said:


> Found out yesterday that we do get to stay at GKTW! Super exciting. Can't wait to tell the kids!



If GKTW is not available, where does MAW put people?


----------



## threelittlebakers

25 more days and Matthew finally gets his wish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

I was trying to have theme nights at home so the days would go by but my husband is a party pooper.  I was going to do all harry potter movies in the next 8 days.  Then do all spider man movies.  Then work on all the Disney movies.  But no.  So i have been keeping myself busy around the house.


----------



## newdrama12

Nanookz said:


> If GKTW is not available, where does MAW put people?



In local hotels...


----------



## tracibulkley

So my parents are going to meet us in Florida for Maddox's Wish trip. They are staying somewhere else, but we were told they can participate in everything at GKTW with us. Does anyone know about guests eating there? Like can my parents stay for dinner and just pay for their meal? Thank you all for your help!


----------



## sarsop524

tracibulkley said:


> So my parents are going to meet us in Florida for Maddox's Wish trip. They are staying somewhere else, but we were told they can participate in everything at GKTW with us. Does anyone know about guests eating there? Like can my parents stay for dinner and just pay for their meal? Thank you all for your help!



I am pretty sure I have read that guests can have one free meal with you and then have to pay a dollar for additional meals...sounds too good to be true when I type it  I think that is what other people have said though.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

sullyinCT13 said:


> Does anyone know if GKTW will allow us to ship some items down in advance?  MAW is not going to be able to get alot of the supplies we'll need, so we'd rather ship some stuff ahead of time.



They do! If you haven't already gotten that answer. When we inquired they said they had a warehouse to hold things in. We had about 10 boxes waiting for us in our villa when we arrived. They just said to label it with our wish child's name and arrival date.

Have a great trip!!!!!!!


----------



## Momto15

HI Everyone,
I can't believe that we are getting so close to Angelinas MAW date! (Less than 2 weeks.) I am trying to get organized in my mind and figure out what all we need to pack. Maybe someone here can help with my questions. I am sure that they have been answered here somewhere, so sorry if this is getting repetitive.

1. Car seats... are these provided in the rental van? Or do we need to bring them? (We have four kids in car seats btw!)

2. Medical equiptment... my Mom mentioned today that we should carry this on! We have a c-pap machine and nebulizer not to mention lots of other medical supplies. I was just planning on checking them in a bag. I think that they check for free. Then my Mom said that they could get lost... and we would be in big trouble. What do do? Let me know your thoughts.

3. Both Angelina and Jude use a walker. Jude also has a wheelchair and we have a big double stroller for Jude, Angelina and baby Izzy. I am trying to figure out if we should bring all. Will there be room in the rental van for all? Or do we just take the bare minimum? (One walker and the stroller?) What to do?

4. Clothes... What is realistic for clothes to pack. Since we have a washer and dryer... I was thinking two outfits each (plus a third that they are wearing) plus an extra for the little ones that are messy and have accidents. Thoughts? 

5. Character breakfast... we are going to Ohana. Will this be a dressy thing? Or just shorts and a tee ok? 

6. Keeping cool at Magic Kingdom... My Mom and two of the kids have issues with over heating. I know that MAW has a place you can go and cool down. Does anyone have any tips? My Mom actually will pass out and the two kids are on meds that make them over heat. Thoughts?

Thanks everyone!!
Many Blessings!!
xoxoxoxoxo
Sarah


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Momto15 said:


> HI Everyone,
> I can't believe that we are getting so close to Angelinas MAW date! (Less than 2 weeks.) I am trying to get organized in my mind and figure out what all we need to pack. Maybe someone here can help with my questions. I am sure that they have been answered here somewhere, so sorry if this is getting repetitive.
> 
> 1. Car seats... are these provided in the rental van? Or do we need to bring them? (We have four kids in car seats btw!)
> 
> 2. Medical equiptment... my Mom mentioned today that we should carry this on! We have a c-pap machine and nebulizer not to mention lots of other medical supplies. I was just planning on checking them in a bag. I think that they check for free. Then my Mom said that they could get lost... and we would be in big trouble. What do do? Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 3. Both Angelina and Jude use a walker. Jude also has a wheelchair and we have a big double stroller for Jude, Angelina and baby Izzy. I am trying to figure out if we should bring all. Will there be room in the rental van for all? Or do we just take the bare minimum? (One walker and the stroller?) What to do?
> 
> 4. Clothes... What is realistic for clothes to pack. Since we have a washer and dryer... I was thinking two outfits each (plus a third that they are wearing) plus an extra for the little ones that are messy and have accidents. Thoughts?
> 
> 5. Character breakfast... we are going to Ohana. Will this be a dressy thing? Or just shorts and a tee ok?
> 
> 6. Keeping cool at Magic Kingdom... My Mom and two of the kids have issues with over heating. I know that MAW has a place you can go and cool down. Does anyone have any tips? My Mom actually will pass out and the two kids are on meds that make them over heat. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> Many Blessings!!
> xoxoxoxoxo
> Sarah


2.  Personally I would never check medical supplies or equipment but always have a backpack which I will carry on the aircraft.  This includes a CPAP, medicines, Blood Pressure and Blood Sugar meters, syringes, etc.

5.  'Ohana is very informal and park clothing is most common there.

6.  There are lot's of air conditioned locations at all the Parks, plus there is always First Aid if it is necessary to lie down and the MAW lounge.  You'll be given more detailed information during Orientation.


----------



## roach3770

We haven't been on in awhile with all the doctors appointments and preparing for our trip.  Mackenzie was cleared by her doctor last week so we leave in less than a week.  We will be there April 15-21 at GKTW and an extended stay at Contemporary April 21-24. The kids don't know we are staying extra and they will be super excited to stay at the Contemporary.  I hope to see other Wish Families while we are there.  I think we overlap with Angelina's family. Are any other families from this board there at the same time!  Would love to meet and say hi!  We meet with Mackenzie's Wish Granters this Wednesday to get all the details and travel documents so it is all starting to seem real. This trip is all Mackenzie talks about and we are so looking forward to spending time as a family with no doctors appointments, tutors, IEP's, school aids, etc.  

Shawna Roach 
Mackenzie's mom 
(diagnosed with a pylocytic astroctyoma brain tumor in September, 2011)


----------



## ALLMama

Duplicate post


----------



## ALLMama

See responses in bold



Momto15 said:


> HI Everyone,
> I can't believe that we are getting so close to Angelinas MAW date! (Less than 2 weeks.) I am trying to get organized in my mind and figure out what all we need to pack. Maybe someone here can help with my questions. I am sure that they have been answered here somewhere, so sorry if this is getting repetitive.
> 
> 1. Car seats... are these provided in the rental van? Or do we need to bring them? (We have four kids in car seats btw!)
> 
> *Rental should provide them. We didn't know this or wouldn't have brought ours which would have saved us a lot of stuff to carry. National is the car rental place for GKTW and they told us when we got the car that they had seats we could have had. I would call GKTW to make sure they know you need 4 just in case and also confirm they can do it.*
> 
> 2. Medical equiptment... my Mom mentioned today that we should carry this on! We have a c-pap machine and nebulizer not to mention lots of other medical supplies. I was just planning on checking them in a bag. I think that they check for free. Then my Mom said that they could get lost... and we would be in big trouble. What do do? Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> *We carried on all meds peroid. It wasn't worth it to lose it. Are there any supplies that you can have rented while you are there? I'm pretty sure MAW will rent certain things if you need them on your stay but you have to ask to be sure.*
> 
> 3. Both Angelina and Jude use a walker. Jude also has a wheelchair and we have a big double stroller for Jude, Angelina and baby Izzy. I am trying to figure out if we should bring all. Will there be room in the rental van for all? Or do we just take the bare minimum? (One walker and the stroller?) What to do?
> 
> *Take the minimum you can without sacrificining your kids' needs. We had MAW rent us a huge double jogger for the kids since my MAW kid was over the typical weight limit for regular strollers but couldn't/can't walk the distances Disney requires. They have wheelchairs to use at GKTW and you will be able to get one at Disney parks and airports also have them so if you can use those then I wouldn't take yours. Call GKTW and they should be able to give you more info.*
> 
> 4. Clothes... What is realistic for clothes to pack. Since we have a washer and dryer... I was thinking two outfits each (plus a third that they are wearing) plus an extra for the little ones that are messy and have accidents. Thoughts?
> 
> *Just FYI our kids got really dirty each day from just the parks, rides, food etc. Sometimes we had to do 2 outfits a day because they got so messy. They are 6 and 2. We did do laundry but still took enough outfits per day we were there. Our washer and dryer were really really nosiy just an FYI and they are right next to the kids room. We had planned on washing clothes at night but it was too loud for them and us. Just something to think about and plan for. You might want to do it during the day if your kids are bothered by loud noises like mine are.*
> 
> 5. Character breakfast... we are going to Ohana. Will this be a dressy thing? Or just shorts and a tee ok?
> 
> *Shorts and tee pretty much everywhere. *
> 
> 6. Keeping cool at Magic Kingdom... My Mom and two of the kids have issues with over heating. I know that MAW has a place you can go and cool down. Does anyone have any tips? My Mom actually will pass out and the two kids are on meds that make them over heat. Thoughts?
> 
> *It wasn't very hot when we were there but I do recall misting areas? Maybe? Also the shops are really cool with lots of airconditioning but then the temptation for the kids to want lots of stuff... The indoor places to eat were nice and cool as well and so were the indoor shows. The personal mister fans may help?*
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> Many Blessings!!
> xoxoxoxoxo
> Sarah


----------



## wishin' on a star

Momto15 said:


> HI Everyone,
> I can't believe that we are getting so close to Angelinas MAW date! (Less than 2 weeks.) I am trying to get organized in my mind and figure out what all we need to pack. Maybe someone here can help with my questions. I am sure that they have been answered here somewhere, so sorry if this is getting repetitive.
> 
> 1. Car seats... are these provided in the rental van? Or do we need to bring them? (We have four kids in car seats btw!)
> Our wish granters had asked us about this in their initial questionnaire.  They would have taken care of this and had it included with the rental, but we chose to bring our own.
> 
> 2. Medical equiptment... my Mom mentioned today that we should carry this on! We have a c-pap machine and nebulizer not to mention lots of other medical supplies. I was just planning on checking them in a bag. I think that they check for free. Then my Mom said that they could get lost... and we would be in big trouble. What do do? Let me know your thoughts.
> We carried on a nebulizer and all meds.  I put it all together in one bag, notified security that it was all medical supplies, and they hardly batted an eye at everything in there, including the liquids.
> 3. Both Angelina and Jude use a walker. Jude also has a wheelchair and we have a big double stroller for Jude, Angelina and baby Izzy. I am trying to figure out if we should bring all. Will there be room in the rental van for all? Or do we just take the bare minimum? (One walker and the stroller?) What to do?
> I have two thoughts on this.  Take what you know works for your family...you can gate check the stroller and wheelchair before flying, I think.  There are strollers and wheelchairs to borrow at GKTW, but it may not be what you are used to...with three needing wheeled transportation at times, you may want what you know works best for your family.  You can also check out one of the stroller rental companies in the Orlando area, and have one delivered to GKTW that you can use for the week.  Maybe MAW would help with this?  I don't know how much space your van will have, so no help there!
> 4. Clothes... What is realistic for clothes to pack. Since we have a washer and dryer... I was thinking two outfits each (plus a third that they are wearing) plus an extra for the little ones that are messy and have accidents. Thoughts?
> I'd never be so brave as to only have three outfits on hand!  However, I understand it's a lot to pack and bring for so many.  I'd probably go with three plus the fourth that they were wearing.  Doing laundry each evening is definitely doable!
> 5. Character breakfast... we are going to Ohana. Will this be a dressy thing? Or just shorts and a tee ok?
> Definitely shorts and tee!
> 6. Keeping cool at Magic Kingdom... My Mom and two of the kids have issues with over heating. I know that MAW has a place you can go and cool down. Does anyone have any tips? My Mom actually will pass out and the two kids are on meds that make them over heat. Thoughts?
> Utilize First Aid stations, wish lounges, and buy a couple of personal misters (Disney sells them, but you can also pick them up at the Walmart near GKTW, I think---and for much cheaper!).  We stopped often and added ice to our misters and kept very cool that way.  I know there are special cool wraps you can buy for your neck, too!
> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Many Blessings!!
> xoxoxoxoxo
> Sarah



Two weeks!  You guys are getting close...I'm sure the troops are very excited!!


----------



## Delaney21

Hi everyone!  We only have 29 days until Mitchell's trip and I'm trying to think of everything I need to pack.  The questions and answers above were helpful, but I have an additional question - for medical supplies - do they let you bring them on the plane without charging you a fee?  Do I need to have documentation from his doctor to be able to do this? Does it depend on the airline? 

If any of you have a pre-trip report, will you please link it up here, I think I'm missing some people! Mitchell's trip report is in my signature and I just posted some of our Big Gives, so you should come check his out too!


----------



## nasus216

Hello, my daughter has a Make A Wish and we are going on a Disney Cruise on the Dream Ship.  I am new to this site and having a hard time navigating it. LOL.  I just wondered what to expect on our trip.  Thank you!


----------



## tracibulkley

Good Morning everyone!

I've been trying to compile a packing list so I know what I need to pick up before we go and things to pick up when we get there. I found a great site I wanted to share, in case you haven't seen it. Tips from the Disney Diva.

The space saver bags is genius for those of us flying! 

The other thing I wanted to share... I had asked about my parents eating at GKTW. I decided to just give them a call to be sure and they let me know that guests can buy one meal ticket for our stay there. So that's good to know for our planning!

I am getting so excited, but I have to be careful what I say around the kids. We aren't going to tell them until the Send Off party!


----------



## Nanookz

nasus216 said:


> Hello, my daughter has a Make A Wish and we are going on a Disney Cruise on the Dream Ship.  I am new to this site and having a hard time navigating it. LOL.  I just wondered what to expect on our trip.  Thank you!



Did she ask for the Dream by name or did she ask for a Disney cruise and that is what they came up with?


----------



## disneylandkitkat

Has anyone done a maw trip to hawaii? Also how can I be apart of big give I would love to help give stuff to maw kids. Trying to get info for my son kid that has cancer. He is getting visit from maw on this thursday at the hospital. Also I love reading maw reports and would love to help these kids out. Please send me a private message.


----------



## twinmum

[QUOTE  Hello, my daughter has a Make A Wish and we are going on a Disney Cruise on the Dream Ship. I am new to this site and having a hard time navigating it. LOL. I just wondered what to expect on our trip. Thank you! QUOTE]

Hello!  Sounds llike lots of fun!  We were blessed with our son's Wish Trip in 2008, but I still pop in from time to time to relive the memories with the Wish Trippers here.  We have cruised on the Dream twice (2 four nighters) and I'm happy to answer whatever questions I have...but this was not a Wish Trip, so I can't answer Wish Trip specific questions.  However, I will share that our son has cerebral palsy and uses a wheelchair and walker etc so if you have special needs, I may have some insights.

What questions do you have?


----------



## Nanookz

Last night the wish granters came to our house to interview us.  They will let us know in the next 6 weeks what about the wish that is granted.


----------



## threelittlebakers

What should I do.  Its about two weeks and three days from our departure and I haven't heard anything from our wish granters.  They told us that they would contact us a few weeks before to set a date to go over the trip and to give us our plane tickets and spending money.  I don't know if I should contact them my self or wait a few more days.  I know one of our wish grantees is on vacation but that's why she stopped by to give Matt a gift because she wouldn't be here for the meeting.  I don't want to be pudgy but its coming up real close.


----------



## 4monkeys

threelittlebakers said:


> What should I do.  Its about two weeks and three days from our departure and I haven't heard anything from our wish granters.  They told us that they would contact us a few weeks before to set a date to go over the trip and to give us our plane tickets and spending money.  I don't know if I should contact them my self or wait a few more days.  I know one of our wish grantees is on vacation but that's why she stopped by to give Matt a gift because she wouldn't be here for the meeting.  I don't want to be pudgy but its coming up real close.



We were told that our wish granters would come for Allison's send off party, when it was getting closer and hadn't heard anything we called. Actually, we emailed our contact.  That helped get things rolling. I would get in touch with them!!  How exciting, not too much longer!


----------



## kjpotter

ThreelittleBakers: Call your Wish Granters.  You should not hesitate to contact them.  I'm a wish granter (haven't granted a Disney trip yet though) and my current Wish Child's mom sends me e-mails at least once or twice a week.  I don't mind at all.


----------



## ALLMama

4monkeys said:


> We were told that our wish granters would come for Allison's send off party, when it was getting closer and hadn't heard anything we called. Actually, we emailed our contact.  That helped get things rolling. I would get in touch with them!!  How exciting, not too much longer!



Ditto this! We didn't hear for months from our Wish Granters and I started to get really worried about 1 month before our trip so I called and emailed and then we started getting things done. Call them!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Me and my husband emailed them.  one of our wish granters is on vacation and so they have had a hard time finding a volunteer to replace her.  We get to meet up with them on Thursday.  So excited.  We are debating if you are going to have the party at my sons class or at a kids play place.  Our wish granter is bringing a cake but the problem is the kids place doesn't allow cakes in the place unless you book a party. expensive.  especially if it just for us 3 and the wish granters.  thats why i am trying to have it at school during matts class.  the teacher won't mind the only problem is they are going on a field trip that day.  i would have it at home but matt and emmy like to run around, argue, and pester me so i really don't get a chance to talk to our wish granters.  I figure if their at either places that they be busy playing around that i get a chance to talk and ask questions.  I also was thinking the daycare matt us to be at.  I was being take care of a lot of nurses through out his life.  i thought it would fitting that they all were there to celebrate.  I will have it figured out by monday night.  i have to call around and ask permission.


----------



## threelittlebakers

i just looking at all the reservations that i placed months ago.  i have been debating on cancelling a couple of them.  i just don't know which ones.  the day we were going to magic kingdom and i had reserve bbb, pirate league, and 1900 par fare but then doing all of those takes us away from going on more rides and seeing more things.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Please Check John's Pre trip report which is still in it's beginning stages.....


----------



## Amerch

Hello Everyone, I am not sure if I am doing this right but here goes.....

We will be going to Disney sometime this year with MAW, we just had our preliminary meeting with our Wish Granter, and we are just waiting for some more details, which I will post as I know more....

A little about us My name is John and I father to four wonderful Children, Lexie (7) ABiagael (5) Cameron (4) John (2)(Wish Child), I am married to Angelina, we are from a small town in Pennsylvania...

A little about John, He was born a full term healthy baby (or so we thought) He kept getting ear infections and our pediatrician would prescribe antibiotics and they would clear up, but as soon as they were done they would come back, and the doctors did not want or believe that more tests were nescessary. So we switched pediatricians and that is when our journey began.

After the first appointment with the Geisinger Physician and some blood work , John was admitted to the hospital with blood counts that mimicked mal -nutrition, HIV, or some other viruses that they were not sure of. They did several bone marrow aspirations as well as blood tests x rays and the such, it finally took sending a test to CHOP, to get the answer we were looking for, it was a mutation in the ELA gene, which meant that John had Severe Congenital Neutropenia.

John was then transfered to CHOP after about a 4 month stay at GMC, his immunologist suggested a Bone Marrow Transplant, which was still experimental for this disease. On April 27th John will be a year post transplant, after his brother was a 100% HLA match. John Has developed Graft versus Host Disease which has baffled doctors since they were a hundred percent match (it isnt supposed to happen that way).

John is still on alot of anti rejection medicines including a ton of steroids, his skin is very red, and he is itchy all the time, he has to avoid sun light because of the GVHD, which means long sleeve shirts, long pants, hat and sunscreen, we are not sure if he will be able to swim, and there is still a chance that his body will reject the transplant. He is stable right now, but even the slightest cold could cause him to be admitted to the hospital. This has been a tough time for all of us, including his siblings, since he has gotten sink.

John is a very big Mickey mouse fan, as he carries two stuffed Mickeys around with him all the time. So when it came time to figure out his wish Disney was the Logical choice.

Tuseday we where at chop and the drs will let us john what restrictions he will have when we are there . The only one that we need to ask about is if he can go to the pool. Since he needs to keep his skin covered and use lots of sun block we may have found a way to make it work we ill let every one know what the drs say later .

The Dr said yes John can go in the pool when we go but !!!! Lost of sun block and a special UV Reflective swim suite will keep him safer as he must avoid as much sun as he can . How do i explain this one to a all most 3 year old . Oh well just another stepping stone for him some day he will under stand .


----------



## Amerch

We picked are dates and now just need to here back on what one they can do.
We picked the First week in Oct 
Second Choice is Christmas Week
Choice 3 is the second week of Jan

Its only been about 2 weeks since we sat down with the MAW person they sent out . So he said we should know the date soon  Once we have the date we start to plan .


----------



## blessedmom4

jmerchlinsky said:


> Please Check John's Pre trip report which is still in it's beginning stages.....





Amerch said:


> We picked are dates and now just need to here back on what one they can do.
> We picked the First week in Oct
> Second Choice is Christmas Week
> Choice 3 is the second week of Jan
> 
> Its only been about 2 weeks since we sat down with the MAW person they sent out . So he said we should know the date soon  Once we have the date we start to plan .



* WELCOME  to the Boards and the Wishtripper's thread!!! LOTS of good information on the first page of this thread.

You are in for the time of your life! We LOVE CHOP, they saved our daughters life. Who is jmerchlinsky and who is Amerch? Your family is in for the most AMAZING time, savor the moments!!! *


----------



## Amerch

icecreamforbreakfast said:


> They do! If you haven't already gotten that answer. When we inquired they said they had a warehouse to hold things in. We had about 10 boxes waiting for us in our villa when we arrived. They just said to label it with our wish child's name and arrival date.
> 
> Have a great trip!!!!!!!




Hom much did u need to pay for shipping ?


----------



## blessedmom4

*Magic happened for us at DHS!!! Come on over and READ all about it if you want to!

Don't be put off by the length of my Trip Report, you can just go to the Table of Contents and click on the links to avoid the chatter.   *


----------



## Amerch

blessedmom4 said:


> * WELCOME  to the Boards and the Wishtripper's thread!!! LOTS of good information on the first page of this thread.
> 
> You are in for the time of your life! We LOVE CHOP, they saved our daughters life. Who is jmerchlinsky and who is Amerch? Your family is in for the most AMAZING time, savor the moments!!! *



We love Chop as well they are a god send .. Amerch is me Angie Merchlinsky Jmerch is my husband John Merchlinsky III Are little man is also John but hes the 4th  We are still at chop at least once a month for care at the cancer center . We just had a scare that he was readmitted for a few days but home again .


----------



## blessedmom4

Amerch said:


> Hom much did u need to pay for shipping ?


*
It depends on what you ship. If it is medical supplies your MAW chapter may be able to help organize that with your home care agency. Just talk to your wish granters about all of your needs. We shipped some things, including bottled water from Amazon (free shipping for us on those items). *


----------



## blessedmom4

Amerch said:


> We love Chop as well they are a god send .. Amerch is me Angie Merchlinsky Jmerch is my husband John Merchlinsky III Are little man is also John but hes the 4th  We are still at chop at least once a month for care at the cancer center . We just had a scare that he was readmitted for a few days but home again .


*
Hi Angie, Nice to "meet" you and Welcome again! You are so blessed to have CHOP so close, it is a ten plus hour drive for us...but worth it! SO glad you are home and this trip will help take your mind off of some of that things you all endure, it sure was a distraction for us, that is why I say SAVOR IT, the anticipation was such a day brightener! I am off to a few MD appts now, and I will think of our amazing trip! *


----------



## Amerch

I will look at this tonight with my husband. Thanks


----------



## Amerch

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Hi Angie, Nice to "meet" you and Welcome again! You are so blessed to have CHOP so close, it is a ten plus hour drive for us...but worth it! SO glad you are home and this trip will help take your mind off of some of that things you all endure, it sure was a distraction for us, that is why I say SAVOR IT, the anticipation was such a day brightener! I am off to a few MD appts now, and I will think of our amazing trip! *



Chop is 3 1/2 hrs for us but can but 4 with city trafick. We have 8 am appts so we are up and on the rode at 3 / 330 so we know we are not late . Some times i wish we could move out to Philly just to be closer to his drs but theres no way i can afford that right now. 

Thank you for the war welcome . Is there any thing that is really cool that we shuld try to do with the kids there ?


----------



## Betty Rohrer

we were on grandson's MAW trip last Dec. i would rethink Christmas week. parks are very packed that week.  we were there week before leaving on 22. ps are you guy going to be at Mother's day convoy in Lancaster?


----------



## Amerch

Betty Rohrer said:


> we were on grandson's MAW trip last Dec. i would rethink Christmas week. parks are very packed that week.  we were there week before leaving on 22. ps are you guy going to be at Mother's day convoy in Lancaster?



What is the mothers day convoy did not know any thing about it and thanks i will re think that one for shure


----------



## Amerch

Ok i sat here for about 2 hrs looking at old posts what is The Big Give stuff?
All about . It seams very interesting .


----------



## alyssaswish

We met with Alyssa's MAW granters and are waiting on dates! We chose Nov 10-18, and we hope to do CRT, BBB, and MVMCP. Does anyone know if MAW will schedule CRT and BBB for us, or do they just include money for this in the expense check and I have to book it? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Hopem19

hello all I have just posted the beginning of Ona's MAW PTR. It is coming up quick and I will most likely have some questions and such soon, if I can ever get the iPad back from Ona! 
There is a link in my signature, hopefully I did it right.


----------



## jon03015

Amerch said:


> We picked are dates and now just need to here back on what one they can do.
> We picked the First week in Oct
> Second Choice is Christmas Week
> Choice 3 is the second week of Jan
> 
> Its only been about 2 weeks since we sat down with the MAW person they sent out . So he said we should know the date soon  Once we have the date we start to plan .



We are going the third week of January!!!! So glad your little guy is getting a MAW trip! I am sure it will be wonderful. Welcome! This is such a great place and resource.


----------



## jon03015

blessedmom4 said:


> *Magic happened for us at DHS!!! Come on over and READ all about it if you want to!
> 
> Don't be put off by the length of my Trip Report, you can just go to the Table of Contents and click on the links to avoid the chatter.   *


What a fun story!!! Loved reading that. Thanks for taking the time to post it. And I am glad that CM shaped up! Sheesh. Give that beautiful girl a break so she can enjoy her pixie dust!


----------



## disneymom04

Hi all,

A little back story on us.  We have been to GKTW several years ago with our oldest son.  We will be going back this summer with our  almost 3 year old daughter.  We had an amazing time with my son, and feel both happy and sad that we are going again.  Happy we get to experience it, sad our baby girl is also terminal.

The only negative with our first trip was that I felt so overwhelmed with so much to do.  I wanted to be at the parks, but I also wanted to stay at GKTW to partake in all they had to offer.  We are thinking of extending our trip by a couple of days.  Is it possible to use the tickets GKTW issues you after you check out?  For example while we are at GKTW, hang out there for a couple of days...  And when we move to another resort use the tickets that were given to us by GKTW?  KMIM?

A couple of other questions:

Is it possible to get Aquatica tickets?  Without trading in your SeaWorld tickets?

Are we eligible for morning EMH?  I know this is really early, but I am thinking in the middle of the summer it will be worth it to get everybody up early to hit the parks before the crowds and the heat set in.

I know I have other questions, just can't think of them now.

I am really enjoying reading through this thread.

Thanks for all the information,

Jean


----------



## Kenziema

Hello everyone,

Super excited I found this forum, my dd (almost 3) meet her wish granters this past weekend. Her wish be a DisneyWorld princess. I have so many questions but I don't want to bother the wg every 10 minutes. 
Back story, my dd was diagnosed with lymphoblastic lymphoma when she was 21 months, she was stage 4. Her chemo regime is 2 1/2 years and we go to clinic once a week now. Soon we'll only have to go once a month so I'm super excited. 
We're still waiting on our dates and I'm thinking about doing a ptr. My husband and I are leaning towards late October early November. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## alyssaswish

Kenziema said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Super excited I found this forum, my dd (almost 3) meet her wish granters this past weekend. Her wish be a DisneyWorld princess. I have so many questions but I don't want to bother the wg every 10 minutes.
> Back story, my dd was diagnosed with lymphoblastic lymphoma when she was 21 months, she was stage 4. Her chemo regime is 2 1/2 years and we go to clinic once a week now. Soon we'll only have to go once a month so I'm super excited.
> We're still waiting on our dates and I'm thinking about doing a ptr. My husband and I are leaning towards late October early November. I'll keep you all posted.



Hi! My DD (almost 3 too) was diagnosed with acute lymphoblastic leukemia in Oct. We go to the cancer clinic every 10 days now and will go once a month starting in June. I can definetly share in your excitement! We met with our wish granters last week and our first choice was Nov, so maybe we'll see you there!!


----------



## Kenziema

alyssaswish said:


> Hi! My DD (almost 3 too) was diagnosed with acute lymphoblastic leukemia in Oct. We go to the cancer clinic every 10 days now and will go once a month starting in June. I can definetly share in your excitement! We met with our wish granters last week and our first choice was Nov, so maybe we'll see you there!!




Sorry for your diagnosis, we have been doing this since March 2011 and it's a drain emotionally. I keep telling her soon she's going to see the princesses and she's super de duper excited. I hope that as an only child she can really enjoy it. When in November where u planing on going?


----------



## jon03015

disneymom04 said:


> Hi all,
> We are thinking of extending our trip by a couple of days. - We are going in January and extending for 3 days!
> 
> Is it possible to use the tickets GKTW issues you after you check out?
> You get 3 day passes to Disney World, 2 day passes to Universal, and a 1 day pass to Seaworld. These are good 2 weeks fro the date given. So yes! You can hang out at GTKTW and then use your passes for the extension part of the trip.
> 
> Is it possible to get Aquatica tickets?   Without trading in your SeaWorld tickets?- I am not sure about this. But I think other on the board know about this.
> 
> Are we eligible for morning EMH? If you get a reservation for BBB or for an early morning character breakfast you can get into the park earlier. I am not sure about the rules for EMH. I would think you would be able to take advantage of them if you are in the park early for reservations for something.
> 
> Jean, I am so sorry to hear that your little girl is so sick. I hope she can improve. I will be thinking good thoughts and keeping her in my prayers. Hugs!!!





Kenziema said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Super excited I found this forum, my dd (almost 3) meet her wish granters this past weekend. Her wish be a DisneyWorld princess. I have so many questions but I don't want to bother the wg every 10 minutes.
> Back story, my dd was diagnosed with lymphoblastic lymphoma when she was 21 months, she was stage 4. Her chemo regime is 2 1/2 years and we go to clinic once a week now. Soon we'll only have to go once a month so I'm super excited.
> We're still waiting on our dates and I'm thinking about doing a ptr. My husband and I are leaning towards late October early November. I'll keep you all posted.



WELCOME!!!!! Wonderful to have you on here! Glad to hear that your daughter is doing better. We are going in January! Can't wait! You have found the right place!


----------



## threelittlebakers

I am so excited we get to see Matthews wish granters again in two days.  They are going to go over all the details of the trip to Disney.   Matthew is so excited.  He keeps asking when we are going. I keep telling him less then two weeks.  I just time would just speed up and then slow down during the trip.


----------



## threelittlebakers

i really don't know what to do.  I made reservation for Emmy at BBB 1:20 pm,  Matthew at Pirates League 9:30 am, and a dinner reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 6:00 pm.  I think i booked to much for one day.  That is going to take a least 3 hours out of are day at the Magic Kingdom.  I have been thinking about cancelling the two reservations for Emmy and Matthew.  I heard stories that your reservation is never on time so that more time down the drain and Emmy's hair is slightly below her shoulder so i don't know if its worth it considering they can really pull it all up and the prices can be ridiculous.  For Matthew i don't really want to cancel it consider its his wish trip but i don't know if i want face paint all over his face for the whole day.  If i cancel Emmy's and not Matthews i would be upsetting her.  I don't like playing favorites even with everything Matthew has gone through.  Then there is the dinner reservation.  We would have to leave the park a half an hour before dinner to take the monorail to the Grand Floradian.  I don't think that would be to bad considering that it would be a brake from the park.  I am just so frazzled.  See me and my husband were thinking about doing another day at Magic Kingdom out of are own pockets but we changed are mind instead.  We were going to us that day to do things we missed the first time. We are also trying to save money, since park ticket prices are expensive.  Help


----------



## Kenziema

jon03015 said:


> WELCOME!!!!! Wonderful to have you on here! Glad to hear that your daughter is doing better. We are going in January! Can't wait! You have found the right place!



Aww thanks. I really want to do a PTR to formally introduced myself and my family to everyone. It's probably going to have to wait til the weekend as I have work and DD has a 3 day admission this week. I really hate danorubision it makes her so sick, so really I probably won't get my PTR started until sometime next week.


----------



## jon03015

threelittlebakers said:


> i really don't know what to do.  I made reservation for Emmy at BBB 1:20 pm,  Matthew at Pirates League 9:30 am, and a dinner reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 6:00 pm.  I think i booked to much for one day.  That is going to take a least 3 hours out of are day at the Magic Kingdom.  I have been thinking about cancelling the two reservations for Emmy and Matthew.  I heard stories that your reservation is never on time so that more time down the drain and Emmy's hair is slightly below her shoulder so i don't know if its worth it considering they can really pull it all up and the prices can be ridiculous.  For Matthew i don't really want to cancel it consider its his wish trip but i don't know if i want face paint all over his face for the whole day.  If i cancel Emmy's and not Matthews i would be upsetting her.  I don't like playing favorites even with everything Matthew has gone through.  Then there is the dinner reservation.  We would have to leave the park a half an hour before dinner to take the monorail to the Grand Floradian.  I don't think that would be to bad considering that it would be a brake from the park.  I am just so frazzled.  See me and my husband were thinking about doing another day at Magic Kingdom out of are own pockets but we changed are mind instead.  We were going to us that day to do things we missed the first time. We are also trying to save money, since park ticket prices are expensive.  Help



How about having them BOTH do pirates? They do have girly pink bandannas and do their make-up. I heard it is really fun! And you would save a little money. 
If you eat breakfast and dinner at GTKW and have just your lunches at the park you might be able to save enough money with your expense check to buy another day at the park? You could move your reservation to be a lunch reservation instead. I have heard that lunch is cheaper than dinner. So you could do the Pirates League  in the morning, then go to your lunch reservation. It might be a nice break to take the mono-rail, eat, then take it back. Then back to the park!!! I don't know if this is helpful at all. I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Me and my husband talked.  We are cancelling BBB.  We are just going to stop in there and by and dress and tiara.  Then take Matt to his appointment with the Pirate League and then when its time to eat go to 1900 Park Fare. We figured the Pirate League is for Matthew and the dinner is more for Emmy because she loves cinderella.  I will just put on her dress and tiara for dinner.  She will love that.  We had made plans for the other day.  We are going to wet n wild in the morning and then go to universal studios for the rest of the day.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Hi .. We're baaaaack !!! 

We got in Boston very early Monday morning (3 am) ! I've been trying to regroup over the past 2 days. We were pretty exhausted. I hope to get my trip report started real soon !

I also wanted to say welcome to the new MAW families ! Looking forward to reading more about your upcoming trips !


----------



## jon03015

Moodyzblu said:


> Hi .. We're baaaaack !!!
> 
> We got in Boston very early Monday morning (3 am) ! I've been trying to regroup over the past 2 days. We were pretty exhausted. I hope to get my trip report started real soon !
> 
> I also wanted to say welcome to the new MAW families ! Looking forward to reading more about your upcoming trips !



Looking forward to your TR! Wow! 3 am is super early. I am sure you're all totally wiped!


----------



## threelittlebakers

welcome back.  I hope you had a great time.  can't wait to see your trip report.


----------



## Kenziema

I was just wondering if it's worthwhile to do BBB, DD doesn't have that much hair now and I don't know if it would be long enough by the end of the year. It's super curly so it can be hard to judge sometimes. Should I just hold off until maybe October to reserve it?


----------



## alyssaswish

Kenziema said:


> Sorry for your diagnosis, we have been doing this since March 2011 and it's a drain emotionally. I keep telling her soon she's going to see the princesses and she's super de duper excited. I hope that as an only child she can really enjoy it. When in November where u planing on going?



Hopefully, Nov 10 -18! I talked DH into extending our trip by 2 days so we don't have to rush to get everything in.


----------



## Anderson05

Thanks for all the help everyone! 

We leave for our trip in the morning.  We're super excited!  I
'll post pictures as things happen on my facebook page *find info on that on the PTR*  

Melynda


----------



## Moodyzblu

Anderson05 said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone!
> 
> We leave for our trip in the morning.  We're super excited!  I
> 'll post pictures as things happen on my facebook page *find info on that on the PTR*
> 
> Melynda



Yay !! Have a great trip.


----------



## Kenziema

alyssaswish said:


> Hopefully, Nov 10 -18! I talked DH into extending our trip by 2 days so we don't have to rush to get everything in.



We're trying for the week before or after Thanksgiving, really want to do The Xmas party. I'm thinking of asking DH into extending ours a few days as well. Our onc told us the temps there are a bit chilly in November, I'm wondering how chilly?


----------



## Kenziema

Anderson05 said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone!
> 
> We leave for our trip in the morning.  We're super excited!  I
> 'll post pictures as things happen on my facebook page *find info on that on the PTR*
> 
> Melynda



Have a magical trip


----------



## alyssaswish

Kenziema said:


> We're trying for the week before or after Thanksgiving, really want to do The Xmas party. I'm thinking of asking DH into extending ours a few days as well. Our onc told us the temps there are a bit chilly in November, I'm wondering how chilly?



My planning guide says average highs of 76 and lows of 59 with 23% chance of rain.


----------



## Hopem19

Has anyone come up with a creative type way to have the kids wear the GKTW and MAW buttons, I would like to avoid holes in clothing from being pulled caught ect.  Would something like a traiding pin lanyard be ok?


----------



## Kenziema

Hopem19 said:


> Has anyone come up with a creative type way to have the kids wear the GKTW and MAW buttons, I would like to avoid holes in clothing from being pulled caught ect.  Would something like a traiding pin lanyard be ok?



Going thru the TR I see a lot of families wear the pins as well as the GAC like that. It's what I was planing on doing.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Have a safe trip.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Today we saw Matthews  wish granters.  They gave us our trip packet.  Our limo picks us up at 8am for our 11:45am flight on the 29th.  They gave us a nice check to spend down in Orlando.  I was worried at first but I think we will be okay.  We will bring emergancy credit card with us.  They gave us a lot of helpful tips on the parks.  We also found out we are the first to go to Orlando this year in our chapter.  Definitly going to use the photopass.  I'm looking forward to Magic Kingdom.  I have all of these surprises for Matthew and Emmy.  I'm do excited I want scream.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Hopem19 said:


> Has anyone come up with a creative type way to have the kids wear the GKTW and MAW buttons, I would like to avoid holes in clothing from being pulled caught ect.  Would something like a traiding pin lanyard be ok?



GKTW will give you a lanyard that has a nice plastic pocket to hold the GAC, and it's also a great place to keep you Photopass card readily accessible.  Catherine didn't like wearing the pin, so we pinned ours to the GKTW lanyard and my husband or I often wore it for her, keeping the GAC and button all together.  One CM scolded us for the wish kid not wearing it, but she didn't want to, and I certainly wasn't going to force her!    If you didn't want your wish kid to wear the lanyard with the GAC, you could buy her a separate one that she can put her button on, and you can wear the one with the GAC and photopass. 

We went on our MAW trip two years ago on 5/17!  You will have a blast. Star Wars Weekend was the highlight of our trip (although I never got to that in my TR!).  I hope you have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## Kenziema

Question about ADR's how does it work on a wish trip? Do you have the wish grantee make them, make them yourself and pay out of pocket, or make it yourself and hope the expense check cover it?


----------



## casper_jj11

We were responsible for making our own ADRs. The wish organization will give you an expense cheque to cover meals, souvenirs etc. Its up to you how you spend it. You can always have a look at the menus and have a good idea of the cost of your meal and then review it again once the expense cheque arrives to make sure that's something you'd like to do. If not, you can always cancel your ADR. Make sure you definitely cancel 24hrs in advance though because there is a no show fee for some of the restaurants now.


----------



## Kenziema

casper_jj11 said:


> We were responsible for making our own ADRs. The wish organization will give you an expense cheque to cover meals, souvenirs etc. Its up to you how you spend it. You can always have a look at the menus and have a good idea of the cost of your meal and then review it again once the expense cheque arrives to make sure that's something you'd like to do. If not, you can always cancel your ADR. Make sure you definitely cancel 24hrs in advance though because there is a no show fee for some of the restaurants now.



Thanks so much, I guess we'll just budget as if we aren't getting a check so we won't have to cancel anything


----------



## threelittlebakers

One week to go.  yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

threelittlebakers said:


> One week to go.  yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*How exciting!!! You are going to have the time of your life! *


----------



## threelittlebakers

I checked the weather so far for part of next week.  The day we are going to magic kingdom there will be scattered thunder storms.  I hope it changes I am looking at a 10 day forecast.  I am hoping for perfect weather.  That's why I chose this time of the year to go.


----------



## Moodyzblu

threelittlebakers said:


> I checked the weather so far for part of next week.  The day we are going to magic kingdom there will be scattered thunder storms.  I hope it changes I am looking at a 10 day forecast.  I am hoping for perfect weather.  That's why I chose this time of the year to go.



Don't take the 10 day too seriously. It constantly changes. The weather we had was very different from what the 10 day said we would have. We only had a few sprinkles one morning but it had stopped before we got to the park the rest of the day was bright and sunny. All you can do is take each day as it comes and hope for the best ! April can be tricky with rain and cooler temps. I hope the weather is good to you !!


----------



## Kenziema

Hey everyone we're back home and I finally started kenzie's PTR check it out in my sig. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Kenziema

threelittlebakers said:


> One week to go.  yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just a few more days you guys must be so excited.


----------



## alyssaswish

Kenziema said:


> Hey everyone we're back home and I finally started kenzie's PTR check it out in my sig. Hope everyone is doing well.



Glad you started your PTR. Kenzie is adorable!! I talked to our wish coordinator today and our wish is going through the budget process this week so we should have final dates by the end of this week or beginning of next!


----------



## Kenziema

alyssaswish said:


> Glad you started your PTR. Kenzie is adorable!! I talked to our wish coordinator today and our wish is going through the budget process this week so we should have final dates by the end of this week or beginning of next!



Thank you. Both of your are too cute. YAY, you almost have your dates, can't wait to find out. Subscribed to your PTR, gonna heep my fingers crossed you get them this week.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Hello Wish-Trippers!!  Do you remember me? I've been raoming around this thread again for a few weeks now and there a loads of new Wish Families!  And some of them are SO close to the actual wish date!!

I had my wish trip back in August 2011...I did start out my TR. However, I was too busy with school work to continue it right away. And then, unfortunately, my computer stopped working and in there were all the pictures I took with MY camera. In other words, I had taken the most photos out of the three of us. All that...puuuf!
 At least I do have the ones I uploaded to my Facebook.

I just wanted to inform you guys on myself and my family and what's happening in regards to DisneyLAND!


From August-December, my health was fantastic. We celebrated Thanksgiving, Christams and New Year's! 2012 came and I realized that my junior year was coming to an end. I can't believe I will be a Senior in August!

RECENT HEALTH UPDATE: On April 13, 2012, I was schedueled to have my four wisdom teeth remove under general anesthesia. Before that, we went to my cardiologist. He evaluated me and told me everything was fine and to come back in 6 months for an ECHO. Pre-op was no biggie....I mean, it was just teeth, right?!

Well, the day of the surgery, everything was going as planned. At about 8ish A.M. I was called in to get undressed and put in an I.V. All is fine. Immediately,  I was wheeled to the O.R. and I moved myself over to the table. BOOM. Before actually fully waking up from the anesthesia, I was, semi-conscious. I began to show signs of an adverse reaction to the anesthesia. I could feel that I did not have control over my body and it was repeatedly tightning itslef up and going to a somewhat fetal position. I heard the nurses' faint voices telling me to calm down. However, my body just didn't stop moving in rhythmic motions. It is possible that I experienced dystonia, a known adverse reaction to general anesthetic.

Then..I fully wake up and I'm feeling TOTALLY fine. I was put in a chair while waiting to be discharged. About an hour later, I'm home. Well, we did get mashed potato from KFC. 

I ate that upon returning home and drank some coke and took some pain pills just in case. Fastfoward 1 hour and 1/2 and I fell my bladder full and I go to the bathroom. BAM. I wasn't physically able to empty out my bladder. No matter what I did, no matter how long I sat there, the bladder would NOT empty. I waited 30 mins until telling my mom. She then told me to wait 30 mins more. Still didn't come out so we found ourselves in the E.R. 4 hours after being discharged. I was in A LOT of discomfort will a FULL bladder and mildy distended abdomen. 15 mins after arriving to the E.R., they put a catheter in me and it literally took about 3 mins straight to empty out almost 1000mL! That's almost a liter of fluid. The thing was, I never felt the urge to "hold it in" so the problem was that I couldn't go. Understand?

Fastfoward an I.V. and 4 hours later, I was the same discomfort of yet another full bladder. I was still not able to go. They, of course, said I had urinary retention as a nother possible side effect of the anesthetic. The doctor DID NOT want to empty me out. She wanted me to go by myself. I cannot tell you how frustrating it is to try to explain how full your bladder is and how agonizing it can be to a doctor who doesn't want to put in another catheter and neither believes you that you are "full." I'm crying and in pain as my abdomen grew and distended until the doctor finally put it a foley cather. A gain, somewhere near 800mL emptied. 

I slept peacefully for 6-7 hours with the foley until they took out in the morning. Bottom line, I finally emptied out my bladder in the morning by myself! Oh, the relief!!!! 

On a side note, my surgery was Friday and I was eating chicken and pringles on Sunday. 

About a week later( one night) and I find myself bleeding near the natal cleft. I wiped and checked and discovered a tiny hole! I proceeded to tell my mom the following morning. We went to a general surgeon and was diagnosed with a pilonidal cyst/sinus. I really don;t know how to explain that..so Google would be your best source. 

All in all, school year's coming to a close, finals are ahead and Senior Year dawns.

In regards to Disney, We will be leaving to California on May 23!!!!!!!!! 6 days at Disneyland, 2 at Knott's Berry Farm, and 2 at Universal Studios!!!!!

We are VERY excited. We're leaving the day after my last final...that's distracting. hahahahaha


I hope everyone is doing well and enjying their Wish trips! I sure did enjoy mine. It was pure magic. *My wish came true.*


----------



## sarsop524

I am having fun catching some new ptr's and tr's!  I emailed out wish granters because it has been about two months since they came to our house, so we were just checking in.  She said we should hear something officially in writing in the next two to three weeks, but to tentatively plan on Disney in November.  It is nice to have something to tentatively think about, and hopefully we will get the official word soon!!


----------



## Amerch

So we are still waiting on are dates . Its been 3 weeks and do not have a date yet . How long dose this part take ? We want to eat at Sifi or 50 prime time when we go but with the size of are family we would have to pay 18% geturity.

So now im trying to bugget not knowing how much are make a wish check will be can any one give me any ideas ? Please send me a pvt message


----------



## 4monkeys

Amerch said:


> So we are still waiting on are dates . Its been 3 weeks and do not have a date yet . How long dose this part take ? We want to eat at Sifi or 50 prime time when we go but with the size of are family we would have to pay 18% geturity.
> 
> So now im trying to bugget not knowing how much are make a wish check will be can any one give me any ideas ? Please send me a pvt message



It varies chapter to chapter, trip to trip!!  Good luck! You will have a blast!


----------



## threelittlebakers

oh boy!  I was checking out Universal Studios web site to get a little more intake  about the parks, since i have already done a lot on disney.  Our plans on friday was to go to wet n wild since GKTW gives you complimentary tickets and then go to universal studios later in afternoon.  I found out wet n wild kiddie water section is closed until summer begins.  They redid the sections.  I looks awesome but want be opened when we are down there.  Lucky enough GKTW gives tickets for aquatica sea world water park.  I figured get to Sea World aquarium first for two hours.  Then to aquatica for about 3 hours and then go to Universal studios.  Beats not having to spend two hundred dollars at one of Disney water parks for a family of 4. Soooooo........

Sunday:  Just hang out at the village 
Monday:  Adventure Island
Tuesday:  Magic Kingdom
Wednesday:  Epcot
Thursday:  Animal Kingdom/Hollywood Studios
Friday:  Seaworld/Aquatica/Universal Studios
Saturday:  Going home


----------



## threelittlebakers

I hope im not going to exert my family.  It seems we are doing a lot in just 5 days.  I wish i had extended our stay down there for 3 to 4 more days so we could just take our time.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Amerch said:


> So we are still waiting on are dates . Its been 3 weeks and do not have a date yet . How long dose this part take ? We want to eat at Sifi or 50 prime time when we go but with the size of are family we would have to pay 18% geturity.
> 
> So now im trying to bugget not knowing how much are make a wish check will be can any one give me any ideas ? Please send me a pvt message



Our family is eating at 50 prime time i will tell you how it is when i get back.


----------



## Kenziema

threelittlebakers said:


> I hope im not going to exert my family.  It seems we are doing a lot in just 5 days.  I wish i had extended our stay down there for 3 to 4 more days so we could just take our time.



Only 5more days. I hope your planing on doing a TR.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Kenziema said:


> Only 5more days. I hope your planing on doing a TR.



Oh i definitly will.  i will have to have my husband post all the pictures.  i have no clue on how to post pics.  I feel like screaming.  Today went so slow and tomorrow i have to work.  We have been waiting for this trip for 11 months.  I know others who have waited longer and i don't know how they did it but i am going crazy.


----------



## Kenziema

threelittlebakers said:


> Oh i definitly will.  i will have to have my husband post all the pictures.  i have no clue on how to post pics.  I feel like screaming.  Today went so slow and tomorrow i have to work.  We have been waiting for this trip for 11 months.  I know others who have waited longer and i don't know how they did it but i am going crazy.


 
We don't even have our dates yet and I'm going nuts thinking about, the plans I have to make, the clothes we have to get, ugh. I don't think I could make it 11 months, especially since Kenzie keeps looking out the window for the plane that's gonna take us to the princess. I just followed the info on the 1st page for posting pictures using photobucket.


----------



## newdrama12

threelittlebakers said:


> oh boy!  I was checking out Universal Studios web site to get a little more intake  about the parks, since i have already done a lot on disney.  Our plans on friday was to go to wet n wild since GKTW gives you complimentary tickets and then go to universal studios later in afternoon.  I found out wet n wild kiddie water section is closed until summer begins.  They redid the sections.  I looks awesome but want be opened when we are down there.  Lucky enough GKTW gives tickets for aquatica sea world water park.  I figured get to Sea World aquarium first for two hours.  Then to aquatica for about 3 hours and then go to Universal studios.  Beats not having to spend two hundred dollars at one of Disney water parks for a family of 4. Soooooo........
> 
> Sunday:  Just hang out at the village
> Monday:  Adventure Island
> Tuesday:  Magic Kingdom
> Wednesday:  Epcot
> Thursday:  Animal Kingdom/Hollywood Studios
> Friday:  Seaworld/Aquatica/Universal Studios
> Saturday:  Going home



Just keep in mind that there are wish lounges in MK and Epcot that your family will be able to use. That way, you can get out of the crowds and heat and relax a bit.


----------



## loveappletrees

Hi all : )

We are going on our son's wish trip at the beginning of June if anyone has any tips for us we would love to hear them!

*threelittlebakers* we have an ADR for 50's and would love to hear how it is after you have been!

Now I'm off to read and research more!
-m


----------



## tracibulkley

We leave in 13 days and the kids still don't know we are going! ACK! I am still waiting for our wish granters to let me know when they are going to stop by to tell the kids. If that doesn't happen soon, the kids will find out next Saturday at our send off party. Super excited!


----------



## Delaney21

Amerch said:


> So we are still waiting on are dates . Its been 3 weeks and do not have a date yet . How long dose this part take ? We want to eat at Sifi or 50 prime time when we go but with the size of are family we would have to pay 18% geturity.



It does vary by state, but ours took 2-3 months to get dates. The waiting is so hard!



tracibulkley said:


> We leave in 13 days and the kids still don't know we are going! ACK! I am still waiting for our wish granters to let me know when they are going to stop by to tell the kids. If that doesn't happen soon, the kids will find out next Saturday at our send off party. Super excited!



Oh my!  I forgot the kids didn't know!  They are going to be so suprised when they find out!! 

We have 14 days left and we are sooooo ready!  We started the countdown at 98 days and it's so nice to see only 14 little mickey heads left on our calendar!


----------



## alyssaswish

Just got a call from our wish granter and we have dates!!!!!! We are booked at GKTW for Nov 10-16th! We are planning to extend our trip until the 18th!


----------



## Delaney21

alyssaswish said:


> Just got a call from our wish granter and we have dates!!!!!! We are booked at GKTW for Nov 10-16th! We are planning to extend our trip until the 18th!



YAY for dates!!! Now you can start all of your planning...and waiting!


----------



## loveappletrees

alyssaswish said:


> Just got a call from our wish granter and we have dates!!!!!! We are booked at GKTW for Nov 10-16th! We are planning to extend our trip until the 18th!



YAY for dates!!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Yeah for your dates


----------



## Kenziema

alyssaswish said:


> Just got a call from our wish granter and we have dates!!!!!! We are booked at GKTW for Nov 10-16th! We are planning to extend our trip until the 18th!



Horray for dates, do the kids know when your going or are you gonna surprise them?


----------



## threelittlebakers

Kenziema said:


> We don't even have our dates yet and I'm going nuts thinking about, the plans I have to make, the clothes we have to get, ugh. I don't think I could make it 11 months, especially since Kenzie keeps looking out the window for the plane that's gonna take us to the princess. I just followed the info on the 1st page for posting pictures using photobucket.



I don't know how I made it either.  My kids ask me every time Disney commercial came on they would ask when we are going.  The only reason we waited so long is I didn't have money to buy luggage or get cloths for everyone.  We finally got approved late summer and I had both kids birthdays and the holidays I just didn't have the money. I also wanted to go when the weather is just right.  If I could go back I would of chose February instead.


----------



## Moodyzblu

newdrama12 said:


> Just keep in mind that there are wish lounges in MK and Epcot that your family will be able to use. That way, you can get out of the crowds and heat and relax a bit.



Right ! I have to say .. EPCOT's VIP lounge was AWESOME ! You have to go visit, even for just a few minutes. You can freshen up and get soft drinks.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Has any one been to seaworld aquatica water park


----------



## mom2pixies

I have been away from you DISfriends for much too long! I apologize for that--just haven't had the time to sit at the computer much lately. Hope to change it soon! 

In the meantime, just wanted to wish all of you--and your tiny royalty--an amazing National Princess Week!! Hope all of your princesses are living out their little Disney dreams!


----------



## jon03015

threelittlebakers said:


> Oh i definitly will.  i will have to have my husband post all the pictures.  i have no clue on how to post pics.  I feel like screaming.  Today went so slow and tomorrow i have to work.  We have been waiting for this trip for 11 months.  I know others who have waited longer and i don't know how they did it but i am going crazy.


 We met with Austin's Wish Granters last March and will not go till January of next year!!! LOL! But since we first met our Wish Granters Austin had a kidney transplant and he has some heat aversion so we wanted to wait for the cooler months and a good time for my hubby's work. So when all is said and done it will be a two year process. So long, but since we have so long to prepare I get to read up on what all you wonderful families do on your trip and glean knwoledge from you!



alyssaswish said:


> Just got a call from our wish granter and we have dates!!!!!! We are booked at GKTW for Nov 10-16th! We are planning to extend our trip until the 18th!


 YEAH!!!! Love that! Congrats!



mom2pixies said:


> I have been away from you DISfriends for much too long! I apologize for that--just haven't had the time to sit at the computer much lately. Hope to change it soon!
> 
> In the meantime, just wanted to wish all of you--and your tiny royalty--an amazing National Princess Week!! Hope all of your princesses are living out their little Disney dreams!


 Happy Princess Week to you too!!!


----------



## roach3770

All of you who will be going are in for such a treat!  We had such a wonderful time. We only wish it could have been longer and are sad that it is over. We have so many precious memories and we will be forever greatful for that. For those of you that will be traveling soon, make sure that you take the time to enjoy the activies at GKTW.  Mackenzie loved it there and would have been content not leaving there all week.  She wanted to do the parties every evening and loves to swim so we made sure to make time for that. The guest assistance pass make it very doable to do the parks during the day and came back late afternoon to enjoy the evening activities. We normally ate breakfast first thing around 8 or 8:30 and tried to be to the parks as close to 9 or 9:30.  We bought waters and snacks from Wal Mart to eat at the parks and then usually returned around 5 to get in a quick swim and eat dinner before the evening parties.

The parties all had music and Mackenzie had been in ballet and dance since she was 2 and loved dancing. She had auditioned and got chosen for the Nut Cracker the week before being diagnosed with her brain tumor. That was the hardes thing for her was when she realized that she would not be in the ballet. The doctors weren't sure that she'd be able to walk again let alone dance. She has not danced or had the desire to dance since the surgery. Even when we encouraged her to do so she had just lost her passion for it. This past week she danced every night and didn't care what anyone thought. She was the life of every party and danced from the start of the music to the very last song every night.  It was so wonderful to see her dance, have fun and be an 8 year old little girl again with no doctors appointments, rehab or tutoring.

The parks are wonderful and we had the best treatment and they just tret the kids so special when they see their GKTW badge. Don't be afraid to use it and show it to the CM's. If they can help with anything they will!


----------



## Kenziema

roach3770 said:


> All of you who will be going are in for such a treat!  We had such a wonderful time. We only wish it could have been longer and are sad that it is over. We have so many precious memories and we will be forever greatful for that. For those of you that will be traveling soon, make sure that you take the time to enjoy the activies at GKTW.  Mackenzie loved it there and would have been content not leaving there all week.  She wanted to do the parties every evening and loves to swim so we made sure to make time for that. The guest assistance pass make it very doable to do the parks during the day and came back late afternoon to enjoy the evening activities. We normally ate breakfast first thing around 8 or 8:30 and tried to be to the parks as close to 9 or 9:30.  We bought waters and snacks from Wal Mart to eat at the parks and then usually returned around 5 to get in a quick swim and eat dinner before the evening parties.
> 
> The parties all had music and Mackenzie had been in ballet and dance since she was 2 and loved dancing. She had auditioned and got chosen for the Nut Cracker the week before being diagnosed with her brain tumor. That was the hardes thing for her was when she realized that she would not be in the ballet. The doctors weren't sure that she'd be able to walk again let alone dance. She has not danced or had the desire to dance since the surgery. Even when we encouraged her to do so she had just lost her passion for it. This past week she danced every night and didn't care what anyone thought. She was the life of every party and danced from the start of the music to the very last song every night.  It was so wonderful to see her dance, have fun and be an 8 year old little girl again with no doctors appointments, rehab or tutoring.
> 
> The parks are wonderful and we had the best treatment and they just tret the kids so special when they see their GKTW badge. Don't be afraid to use it and show it to the CM's. If they can help with anything they will!



There must have been tears in your eyes when you saw her dancing, I started crying just reading that. I'm so glad you guys had a blast and your Lil Mac got a break.


----------



## Kenziema

threelittlebakers said:


> I don't know how I made it either.  My kids ask me every time Disney commercial came on they would ask when we are going.  The only reason we waited so long is I didn't have money to buy luggage or get cloths for everyone.  We finally got approved late summer and I had both kids birthdays and the holidays I just didn't have the money. I also wanted to go when the weather is just right.  If I could go back I would of chose February instead.



The weather should be great right now, and better yet the kids will be able to enjoy the pool. That's the only thing I'm thinking about now as Kenzie just loves the pool in my sisters building. Only 3 more days!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

Moodyzblu said:


> Right ! I have to say .. EPCOT's VIP lounge was AWESOME ! You have to go visit, even for just a few minutes. You can freshen up and get soft drinks.


*We LOVED both wish lounges...but there was more to do at the EPCOT lounge...we had a blast!*


mom2pixies said:


> I have been away from you DISfriends for much too long! I apologize for that--just haven't had the time to sit at the computer much lately. Hope to change it soon!
> 
> In the meantime, just wanted to wish all of you--and your tiny royalty--an amazing National Princess Week!! Hope all of your princesses are living out their little Disney dreams!


*Happy Princess week (googled it to see Target of all things ) You have been missed (as you saw on your TR).  Life gets in the way when you get back from a Wish trip...and we understand. I love seeing my past friends sign in though...and Maroo, if you see this..YOU ARE MISSED!!!!*


threelittlebakers said:


> Has any one been to seaworld aquatica water park


*We have NOT been...BUT, the price for Wish Families is right (FREE TICKETS for those who don't know).*


roach3770 said:


> We only wish it could have been longer and are sad that it is over. We have so many precious memories and we will be forever greatful for that.
> *We know those feelings!*
> For those of you that will be traveling soon, make sure that you take the time to enjoy the activies at GKTW.
> * That IS the best piece of advice, that you hear from all returning families! *
> 
> It was so wonderful to see her dance, have fun and be an 8 year old little girl again with no doctors appointments, rehab or tutoring.


*That brought tears to my eyes! PRICELESS!
*


Kenziema said:


> The weather should be great right now, and better yet the kids will be able to enjoy the pool. That's the only thing I'm thinking about now as Kenzie just loves the pool in my sisters building. Only 3 more days!!!


*Tim and his daughter swam in December  DIDN'T you Tim???  And he noticed the cold water/weather...Juliana??? I don't think it bothered her!*


alyssaswish said:


> Just got a call from our wish granter and we have dates!!!!!! We are booked at GKTW for Nov 10-16th! We are planning to extend our trip until the 18th!



*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## alyssaswish

Thanks for all of the congratulations! Now I am trying to add my ticker. 


Ok, finally figured it out.


----------



## threelittlebakers

roach3770 said:


> All of you who will be going are in for such a treat!  We had such a wonderful time. We only wish it could have been longer and are sad that it is over. We have so many precious memories and we will be forever greatful for that. For those of you that will be traveling soon, make sure that you take the time to enjoy the activies at GKTW.  Mackenzie loved it there and would have been content not leaving there all week.  She wanted to do the parties every evening and loves to swim so we made sure to make time for that. The guest assistance pass make it very doable to do the parks during the day and came back late afternoon to enjoy the evening activities. We normally ate breakfast first thing around 8 or 8:30 and tried to be to the parks as close to 9 or 9:30.  We bought waters and snacks from Wal Mart to eat at the parks and then usually returned around 5 to get in a quick swim and eat dinner before the evening parties.
> 
> The parties all had music and Mackenzie had been in ballet and dance since she was 2 and loved dancing. She had auditioned and got chosen for the Nut Cracker the week before being diagnosed with her brain tumor. That was the hardes thing for her was when she realized that she would not be in the ballet. The doctors weren't sure that she'd be able to walk again let alone dance. She has not danced or had the desire to dance since the surgery. Even when we encouraged her to do so she had just lost her passion for it. This past week she danced every night and didn't care what anyone thought. She was the life of every party and danced from the start of the music to the very last song every night.  It was so wonderful to see her dance, have fun and be an 8 year old little girl again with no doctors appointments, rehab or tutoring.
> 
> The parks are wonderful and we had the best treatment and they just tret the kids so special when they see their GKTW badge. Don't be afraid to use it and show it to the CM's. If they can help with anything they will!



That touched my heart.  As Make a Wish says "Share the power of a Wish".  I so can't wait to see Matthew be full of excitement.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I have a question.  I know a lot of families leave the parks for the parties at the village.  I want to do them but then you miss out on the night parade and fireworks at Disney parks.  I could see leaving early when we are at Universal Studios but for Disney parades and fireworks.  That is a hard choice, considering everyone who has gone goes to most of the parties.


----------



## threelittlebakers

We are definitly doing Candy land night.  Possibly do the Halloween party and maybe pirate and princess night.  I don't know about Christmas night.  We are going to Animal Kingdom and Hollywood studios that day so i guess we see about  Christmas night because the kids would love it.


----------



## roach3770

threelittlebakers said:


> I have a question.  I know a lot of families leave the parks for the parties at the village.  I want to do them but then you miss out on the night parade and fireworks at Disney parks.  I could see leaving early when we are at Universal Studios but for Disney parades and fireworks.  That is a hard choice, considering everyone who has gone goes to most of the parties.



We just picked the most important ones and asked Mackenzie which ones she wanted to do.  She wanted to do Candy Land which was a blast and they had carnival games, cotton candy, and snow cones. She wanted to do Halloween because she was in the hospital and didn't get to trick or treat last year.  She wanted to do the Big Splash Bash but that was our least favorite. It was hamburgers and hot dogs by the pool with a few games but could have done without that since she loves to swim on her own and we did that every day.  She loved Christmas and I would encourage you to do that one if time allows.  They make the kids feel really special and they all get to pick out gifts from Santa, decorate cookies, there is a Christmas parade, a craft, the dinner is a nice holiday meal with turnkey and all the trimmings.  We did Village Idol but that too unless your kids really like performing isn't a must do but it did bring tears to our eyes to see all of the kids perform their talents. The princess and pirate party was fun too!  We left before Mayor Clayton's birthday party but we got to all of her must do's.  We were able to do the Magic Kingdom parade, Wishes, and fireworks after the Candy Land Party. We just made sure that we came back in enough time to get naps and dinner, did the Candy Land and then went back to the park for the evening. That night it was open until 2 am but we stay until about midnight. We also did the evenings parade, etc. again on one of the nights we didn't do the party because Mackenzie wanted to see it again.

There is so much to do that you just have to figure out what works best for your family and do the things that are important to your kids. We have seen Fantasmic and the Epcot night show before and while they are good my kids didn't think they were a must do and wanted to do some of the other things more.  

No matter what you decide you can't go wrong and you will have an amazing time!


----------



## threelittlebakers

roach3770 said:


> We just picked the most important ones and asked Mackenzie which ones she wanted to do.  She wanted to do Candy Land which was a blast and they had carnival games, cotton candy, and snow cones. She wanted to do Halloween because she was in the hospital and didn't get to trick or treat last year.  She wanted to do the Big Splash Bash but that was our least favorite. It was hamburgers and hot dogs by the pool with a few games but could have done without that since she loves to swim on her own and we did that every day.  She loved Christmas and I would encourage you to do that one if time allows.  They make the kids feel really special and they all get to pick out gifts from Santa, decorate cookies, there is a Christmas parade, a craft, the dinner is a nice holiday meal with turnkey and all the trimmings.  We did Village Idol but that too unless your kids really like performing isn't a must do but it did bring tears to our eyes to see all of the kids perform their talents. The princess and pirate party was fun too!  We left before Mayor Clayton's birthday party but we got to all of her must do's.  We were able to do the Magic Kingdom parade, Wishes, and fireworks after the Candy Land Party. We just made sure that we came back in enough time to get naps and dinner, did the Candy Land and then went back to the park for the evening. That night it was open until 2 am but we stay until about midnight. We also did the evenings parade, etc. again on one of the nights we didn't do the party because Mackenzie wanted to see it again.
> 
> There is so much to do that you just have to figure out what works best for your family and do the things that are important to your kids. We have seen Fantasmic and the Epcot night show before and while they are good my kids didn't think they were a must do and wanted to do some of the other things more.
> 
> No matter what you decide you can't go wrong and you will have an amazing time!



Is Fantasmic a worth wild show or do you recommend christmas night at the village.  Getting presents are nice but i waste so much money on toys every years.  Matthew and Emmy play with there imagination then toys.  Do you think 4 and 5 year would like Fantasmic or Christmas at village.  It so hard to choose. Ugh


----------



## roach3770

threelittlebakers said:


> Is Fantasmic a worth wild show or do you recommend christmas night at the village.  Getting presents are nice but i waste so much money on toys every years.  Matthew and Emmy play with there imagination then toys.  Do you think 4 and 5 year would like Fantasmic or Christmas at village.  It so hard to choose. Ugh



It is hard to choose. My girls like Fantasmic. There are lasers, quite a few of the characters come out on a boat at the end,there are a few fireworks and they project things onto water that sprays up.  It is a very good show but there is a part that has villians that try to take over. Some of the younger kids got scared and were crying but it is really up to your kids.


----------



## Moodyzblu

threelittlebakers said:


> Is Fantasmic a worth wild show or do you recommend christmas night at the village.  Getting presents are nice but i waste so much money on toys every years.  Matthew and Emmy play with there imagination then toys.  Do you think 4 and 5 year would like Fantasmic or Christmas at village.  It so hard to choose. Ugh



In all honesty, I wouldn't leave the park early for the party. Don't get me wrong... the ones we went to were fun ... but we just happened to be there those nights. Like the Christmas party is mainly getting to see Santa and choosing a present. Then there's some crafts and cocoa .. but the boys got bored and we left the party early. it was fun that they had Christmas music playing (all day) and we met Mrs Clause .. but I wouldn't have wanted to miss a park specialty to attend. That's just my honest opinion .. others may feel differently. I think younger kids may have more fun at the parties than older ones ... mine are 7 and got bored and wanted to go back to the villa to play !


----------



## blessedmom4

*I second the fact of understanding you will NOT be able to do it all. My children were ages 8 to 21 when we were at GKTW and even my older ones found ways to truly enjoy themselves. You will not be an overnight guest at GKTW ever again (unless more than one of your children are eligible for a wish trip). Our philosophy was to enjoy as much of it as we could...were we there for every party? Absolutely not, but we tend to have fun wherever we go and whatever we do...so we did enjoy ourselves when we were at the parties. My opinion, Mayor Clayton's BD was our least favorite, not much going on. LOVED Christmas, riding the carriage ride, seeing Santa and getting our pics made, dancing in the streets. It was our arrival day and weren't hitting the parks anyway! We also LOVED Halloween, loads of fun. Read as many TR's as you can, learn the schedule, make a tentative plan and KNOW your plans might change! You know your children/family better than anyone else! 

Speaking of fun, more excitement happened for Lisa at DHS if you want to read the latest update.*


----------



## threelittlebakers

i probably will go with the flow.  If we happen to be at the village for one of their parties we will go if not oh well.  I have to keep reminding myself its a vacations of a life time just have fun.


----------



## Kenziema

For Kenzie I know a few of the party's she will love, Xmas, pirates and princesses, Halloween. I also know she loves fireworks so we will do 2 nights at Disney and the rest at GKTW. However I would say I depended on why your family prefers.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I started packing last night for the trip and its over filled.  I don't know if i over packed or its just enough.  I don't know if i should of packed enough cloths for every day or just bring few and then do a load of wash down there.  I like everything i bought to wear for me, hubby, and kids.  I had to discard at least two outfits because i bought too many outfits for the summer.  I don't know if i am packing things right.


----------



## nesser1981

I'd have to agree on the parties, my kids liked them, but if you're having a good time at the park, don't leave for those.

We were always home early enough each night to go.

But my favorite of them all was the Pirates & Princess Party and I think the kids loved it the most too.


----------



## Moodyzblu

threelittlebakers said:


> I started packing last night for the trip and its over filled.  I don't know if i over packed or its just enough.  I don't know if i should of packed enough cloths for every day or just bring few and then do a load of wash down there.  I like everything i bought to wear for me, hubby, and kids.  I had to discard at least two outfits because i bought too many outfits for the summer.  I don't know if i am packing things right.



I did 3 loads of laundry when we were there ! It was SO nice to not have a ton of dirty laundry to take with us. The boys had tons of outfits but I had to re-wear a few things since I didn't bring as many outfits for myself and my oldest son. But we also extended our trip and needed more outfits than for just the 5 days. 
We never wore long pants or sweaters the whole trip. We even wore shorts to and from the airport and just took along hoodies but never used them.


----------



## nesser1981

You can get Aquatica Tickets at GKTW.  

EMH do not apply to Wish Families.  



disneymom04 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A little back story on us.  We have been to GKTW several years ago with our oldest son.  We will be going back this summer with our  almost 3 year old daughter.  We had an amazing time with my son, and feel both happy and sad that we are going again.  Happy we get to experience it, sad our baby girl is also terminal.
> 
> The only negative with our first trip was that I felt so overwhelmed with so much to do.  I wanted to be at the parks, but I also wanted to stay at GKTW to partake in all they had to offer.  We are thinking of extending our trip by a couple of days.  Is it possible to use the tickets GKTW issues you after you check out?  For example while we are at GKTW, hang out there for a couple of days...  And when we move to another resort use the tickets that were given to us by GKTW?  KMIM?
> 
> A couple of other questions:
> 
> Is it possible to get Aquatica tickets?  Without trading in your SeaWorld tickets?  *Yes, you can get Aquatica tickets*
> 
> Are we eligible for morning EMH?  I know this is really early, but I am thinking in the middle of the summer it will be worth it to get everybody up early to hit the parks before the crowds and the heat set in.  *EMH does not apply to wish families*
> 
> I know I have other questions, just can't think of them now.
> 
> I am really enjoying reading through this thread.
> 
> Thanks for all the information,
> 
> Jean


----------



## nesser1981

That will probably vary from chapter to chapter, but our wish chapter made our reservation for CRT and it was paid for in advance, but the money came out of our expense check.  

More than likely you'll have to pay out of your expense check for these extra things, I'm assuming they'll cover one for and probably make the reservations if you asked.  

And FYI, our expense check was enough to do these kinds of things if we ate cheaper.  Because its more geared for food than anything else, at least ours was.



alyssaswish said:


> We met with Alyssa's MAW granters and are waiting on dates! We chose Nov 10-18, and we hope to do CRT, BBB, and MVMCP. Does anyone know if MAW will schedule CRT and BBB for us, or do they just include money for this in the expense check and I have to book it? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## blessedmom4

threelittlebakers said:


> I started packing last night for the trip and its over filled.  I don't know if i over packed or its just enough.  I don't know if i should of packed enough cloths for every day or just bring few and then do a load of wash down there.  I like everything i bought to wear for me, hubby, and kids.  I had to discard at least two outfits because i bought too many outfits for the summer.  I don't know if i am packing things right.


*I washed EVERY night...and we brought a lot of clothes, but we extended our trip four days.*


nesser1981 said:


> EMH do not apply to Wish Families.


*
I wouldn't COUNT on EMH; however, there have been reports of SOME wish families being able to enjoy them, it really just seemed to depend on the CM they asked...but it is NOT part of the GKTW perks. We couldn't have done that anyway, Lisa is/was much too frail to spend a lot of time at the parks. Again, it really depends on your family and how sick your child is, as to what you are able to do. Lisa needed a LOT of downtime and GKTW was perfect for that! *

*I wanted to comment on Wish Expense Checks...they vary widely from one chapter to the next. Our chapter would pay for ONE "Extra" ie: BBB, CRT, etc. OR they would allow you one "experience" ie: meet a special character, do something you couldn't buy....Lisa chose the experience, because we could never, EVER arrange what the Wish Chapter did...*


----------



## threelittlebakers

Everything is pretty much packed except for a few toiletries and matthew's feeding machine charger (would i be able to bring charger cord in my carry on).  I just don't want to get in trouble with TSA.  

We are just counting down the hours.


----------



## threelittlebakers

blessedmom4 said:


> *I washed EVERY night...and we brought a lot of clothes, but we extended our trip four days.*
> 
> *
> I wouldn't COUNT on EMH; however, there have been reports of SOME wish families being able to enjoy them, it really just seemed to depend on the CM they asked...but it is NOT part of the GKTW perks. We couldn't have done that anyway, Lisa is/was much too frail to spend a lot of time at the parks. Again, it really depends on your family and how sick your child is, as to what you are able to do. Lisa needed a LOT of downtime and GKTW was perfect for that! *
> 
> *I wanted to comment on Wish Expense Checks...they vary widely from one chapter to the next. Our chapter would pay for ONE "Extra" ie: BBB, CRT, etc. OR they would allow you one "experience" ie: meet a special character, do something you couldn't buy....Lisa chose the experience, because we could never, EVER arrange what the Wish Chapter did...*



Our wish chapter just gives you a big expense check.  They didn't arrange anything extra or have an experience.  I wish they did.  I asked but i got turned down when i asked them.


----------



## jon03015

I just posted an update with new....PICTURES! So come on over and check it out! I also posted my itinerary and would love to have some suggestions. I can't wait till January!


----------



## blessedmom4

threelittlebakers said:


> Our wish chapter just gives you a big expense check.  They didn't arrange anything extra or have an experience.  I wish they did.  I asked but i got turned down when i asked them.



*That is great you get a big expense check though!  I wonder why they wouldn't arrange an experience at least...that costs them nothing?  (Each chapter IS different, we got a small check and there were 6 of us). Honestly though, It will NOT matter, we found magic at MANY opportunities, just smile and go with the flow, no matter what! Have a WONDERFUL time and don't forget to come back and tell us  all how incredible it was!!!  Remember to take some down time and relax, it is a marathon, not a sprint! *


----------



## threelittlebakers

Its been a very busy day.  I worked this morning and got off work late.  I had to run Lyla the family dog to our aunts house.  I had a quick dinner at mcd's.  Im about to but the kids to bed.  They are wrestling on the bed.  I have to weigh the luggage.  I borrowed my sisters scale because i wasn't sure if it was over the 50 lb mark.  Im getting the camera, feed pump, and kindle fire charging because i am packing the cords and devices tonight except for mattthew's feeding pump. The only thing left is taking care of me and then im going to bed.  Very tired because i made the mistake of letting my boss put me on the schedule for this morning and it was busy.   But we are all thrilled that tomorrow is the Big Day.  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## jon03015

threelittlebakers said:


> Its been a very busy day.  I worked this morning and got off work late.  I had to run Lyla the family dog to our aunts house.  I had a quick dinner at mcd's.  Im about to but the kids to bed.  They are wrestling on the bed.  I have to weigh the luggage.  I borrowed my sisters scale because i wasn't sure if it was over the 50 lb mark.  Im getting the camera, feed pump, and kindle fire charging because i am packing the cords and devices tonight except for mattthew's feeding pump. The only thing left is taking care of me and then im going to bed.  Very tired because i made the mistake of letting my boss put me on the schedule for this morning and it was busy.   But we are all thrilled that tomorrow is the Big Day.  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


Excited for your family!!! I am sending pixie dust wishes! Can't wait to hear how fun everything was.


----------



## Moodyzblu

So excited for you !!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Im going to try to fall asleep now.  Me and the kids get up in 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## Moodyzblu

threelittlebakers said:


> Im going to try to fall asleep now.  Me and the kids get up in 5 1/2 hours.



Have a wonderful trip !!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Well the limp drive to the airport was fun.  Me and the kids were dancing.  We got at the airport real early.  Security was scary for Matthew.  They had to do a screening for him.  You should seen the look on his face.  But we got through it.  Now we are waiting to board. About two hours.


----------



## nesser1981

Hope you guys have an amazing time!



threelittlebakers said:


> Well the limp drive to the airport was fun.  Me and the kids were dancing.  We got at the airport real early.  Security was scary for Matthew.  They had to do a screening for him.  You should seen the look on his face.  But we got through it.  Now we are waiting to board. About two hours.


----------



## Blessed0602

Wow!  What a week!  Is it normal to feel post-trip depression?  

I think I've coined the trip "exhaustingly-fun"!  We had such a great time.  GKTW was amazing as all you past-timers have said.  I'm wondering if I shouldn't have read as many TR's as I did though.  I found myself having certain expectations that unfortunately were not met.  I've kept them to myself though, and our kiddos never knew the difference.  Don't get me wrong...this was a trip of a lifetime!  And I will be forever grateful for these memories that MAW and GKTW have made possible for our family.  But nothing happened that went above and beyond to make his wish come true.  (To meet Lightening McQueen.)  He got his 30 seconds to take his picture next to the car and we watched the Stunt Show that Lightening is in (which almost got cancelled due to an oil spill).  Disney wasn't overly-accomodating with the GAC and they wouldn't accept it unless Logan was present in the line.  (We have an 8 year old who liked some of the rides that Logan was either unable to ride or didn't care to ride.)  So that slowed us down considerably since they sent us to wait in the regular line each time.  Universal, however was extremely gracious!  

Again, I don't want to sound like I'm complaining as this was a wonderful trip!  I'm just wondering what to do with these feelings and if anyone else has experienced them?  Can't wait to get to work on our TR!  But first up....LAUNDRY!


----------



## blessedmom4

Blessed0602 said:


> Wow!  What a week!  Is it normal to feel post-trip depression?
> 
> I think I've coined the trip "exhaustingly-fun"!  We had such a great time.  GKTW was amazing as all you past-timers have said.  I'm wondering if I shouldn't have read as many TR's as I did though.  I found myself having certain expectations that unfortunately were not met.  I've kept them to myself though, and our kiddos never knew the difference.  Don't get me wrong...this was a trip of a lifetime!  And I will be forever grateful for these memories that MAW and GKTW have made possible for our family.  But nothing happened that went above and beyond to make his wish come true.  (To meet Lightening McQueen.)  He got his 30 seconds to take his picture next to the car and we watched the Stunt Show that Lightening is in (which almost got cancelled due to an oil spill).  Disney wasn't overly-accomodating with the GAC and they wouldn't accept it unless Logan was present in the line.  (We have an 8 year old who liked some of the rides that Logan was either unable to ride or didn't care to ride.)  So that slowed us down considerably since they sent us to wait in the regular line each time.  Universal, however was extremely gracious!
> 
> Again, I don't want to sound like I'm complaining as this was a wonderful trip!  I'm just wondering what to do with these feelings and if anyone else has experienced them?  Can't wait to get to work on our TR!  But first up....LAUNDRY!



*Oh Amber . I DO know what you are talking about to some degree. I didnt have time to experience the post letdown feeling, we had to take Lisa to Philadelphia (10 plus hours from our home) almost as soon as we returned for a 10 day hospitalization (2 weeks out of town, it was surreal) and cardiac cath to see if it was time for her next  Open Heart Surgeries...honestly I STILL havent had the let down feeling, but I have before on other trips so I get it.

I agree Universal really rolled out the red carpet, Disney not nearly as much. That being said we DID meet several cast members who really tired to be kind to us and our Wish Organization arranged Lisas something special...Disney does NOT have anything to do with that, it is each individual Wish Chapter. That being said, Lisas wish went beyond I want to go to Disney...she had a laundry list of things she WANTED to do. Our chapter helped us with one, which we will forever be grateful for. 

I personally dont think you are complaining or that this wasnt the trip of a lifetime...having been on the end of some less than magical things that happened, I KNOW what you are saying. As far as our green light GAC...I really didnt find it making any more difference than a typical GAC, having experienced that before. The ONLY time it made a difference for us was seeing Buzz and Woody at DHS.

Did that make our trip less than spectacular? NO. BUT, it was NOT front of the line access as we had read about, except at Universal. I am doing my best to tell both the good AND the less than stellar things on our TR. I dont want to sugarcoat anything, nor do I want to minimize how incredible a gift it was. I know you arent either. I for one, am Thankful for your candor. WELCOME HOME, Get some rest and know I look forward to reading your TR.

There have been others who have reported similar experiences here before. I DO hope you will tell GKTW what happened, they do NOT know unless we inform them. They greatly appreciated the feedback, trust me. 

*


----------



## nesser1981

I found that the GAC just got us to the fastpass line, and that was fine.  

I think its totally normal.  But at our orientation they did tell us that the GAC was only for the wish kid and the family if they were with the wish kid.  I think someone may have asked.  



Blessed0602 said:


> Wow!  What a week!  Is it normal to feel post-trip depression?
> 
> I think I've coined the trip "exhaustingly-fun"!  We had such a great time.  GKTW was amazing as all you past-timers have said.  I'm wondering if I shouldn't have read as many TR's as I did though.  I found myself having certain expectations that unfortunately were not met.  I've kept them to myself though, and our kiddos never knew the difference.  Don't get me wrong...this was a trip of a lifetime!  And I will be forever grateful for these memories that MAW and GKTW have made possible for our family.  But nothing happened that went above and beyond to make his wish come true.  (To meet Lightening McQueen.)  He got his 30 seconds to take his picture next to the car and we watched the Stunt Show that Lightening is in (which almost got cancelled due to an oil spill).  Disney wasn't overly-accomodating with the GAC and they wouldn't accept it unless Logan was present in the line.  (We have an 8 year old who liked some of the rides that Logan was either unable to ride or didn't care to ride.)  So that slowed us down considerably since they sent us to wait in the regular line each time.  Universal, however was extremely gracious!
> 
> Again, I don't want to sound like I'm complaining as this was a wonderful trip!  I'm just wondering what to do with these feelings and if anyone else has experienced them?  Can't wait to get to work on our TR!  But first up....LAUNDRY!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Blessed0602 said:


> Wow!  What a week!  Is it normal to feel post-trip depression?
> 
> I think I've coined the trip "exhaustingly-fun"!  We had such a great time.  GKTW was amazing as all you past-timers have said.  I'm wondering if I shouldn't have read as many TR's as I did though.  I found myself having certain expectations that unfortunately were not met.  I've kept them to myself though, and our kiddos never knew the difference.  Don't get me wrong...this was a trip of a lifetime!  And I will be forever grateful for these memories that MAW and GKTW have made possible for our family.  But nothing happened that went above and beyond to make his wish come true.  (To meet Lightening McQueen.)  He got his 30 seconds to take his picture next to the car and we watched the Stunt Show that Lightening is in (which almost got cancelled due to an oil spill).  Disney wasn't overly-accomodating with the GAC and they wouldn't accept it unless Logan was present in the line.  (We have an 8 year old who liked some of the rides that Logan was either unable to ride or didn't care to ride.)  So that slowed us down considerably since they sent us to wait in the regular line each time.  Universal, however was extremely gracious!
> 
> Again, I don't want to sound like I'm complaining as this was a wonderful trip!  I'm just wondering what to do with these feelings and if anyone else has experienced them?  Can't wait to get to work on our TR!  But first up....LAUNDRY!



Welcome back !! 

It's perfectly normal to have PDD (post Disney depression) it happens !! 

I totally understand what you mean about the GAC card and the difference between Disney and Universal. Universal was just awesome ! Plus since Jaydens actual wish was to go to Harry Potter World and the fact they gave us a guided tour .. I couldn't have asked for anything more. 

I'm looking forward to your trip report !!


----------



## blessedmom4

Moodyzblu said:


> Welcome back !!
> 
> It's perfectly normal to have PDD (post Disney depression) it happens !!
> 
> I totally understand what you mean about the GAC card and the difference between Disney and Universal. Universal was just awesome ! Plus since Jaydens actual wish was to go to Harry Potter World and the fact they gave us a guided tour .. I couldn't have asked for anything more.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your trip report !!


*

Universal WAS awesome! 
I LOVED the start of your installments on HP...I am on my way over to see if you had time to share any more. *


----------



## Hopem19

Blessed0602 said:


> I'm wondering if I shouldn't have read as many TR's as I did though.  I found myself having certain expectations that unfortunately were not met.



I am sorry that happened, This is a fear of mine that has come up over the last week or so. I am often bawling as I read about the magic experienced in past TRs, but later I wonder what if we don't have as magical experience. At the same time I get teary thinking about getting to the airport or driving into GKTW, plus GMA will be there so even if I could hold back a little she won't make it easy.


----------



## Hopem19

I have also posted our "Plan of Attack" I would love input or thoughts.


----------



## Blessed0602

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> Did that make our trip less than spectacular? NO. BUT, it was NOT front of the line access as we had read about, except at Universal. I am doing my best to tell both the good AND the less than stellar things on our TR. I dont want to sugarcoat anything, nor do I want to minimize how incredible a gift it was. I know you arent either. I for one, am Thankful for your candor. WELCOME HOME, Get some rest and know I look forward to reading your TR.
> 
> There have been others who have reported similar experiences here before. I DO hope you will tell GKTW what happened, they do NOT know unless we inform them. They greatly appreciated the feedback, trust me.
> 
> *




Thank you for the encouragement!  I actually was thinking of you and your TR while I was trying to process my feelings of dissapointment.  I remember reading something you wrote about wanting to be realistic about your experience.  I'm glad to know what I'm feeling is normal.  Or at the least, relatable.  I hope things have calmed down a bit for your family and that Lisa is doing well.  Hugs from one "heart Mom" to another!


----------



## nesser1981

Just remember each wish chapter is different.  We had a great time, but I'll tell you all of the planning, that was up to me, which I actually loved.  They did get our reservation for CRT, but I asked for that, because that was Keira's big wish, to meet the princesses.  


Your trip will be amazing! 



Hopem19 said:


> I am sorry that happened, This is a fear of mine that has come up over the last week or so. I am often bawling as I read about the magic experienced in past TRs, but later I wonder what if we don't have as magical experience. At the same time I get teary thinking about getting to the airport or driving into GKTW, plus GMA will be there so even if I could hold back a little she won't make it easy.


----------



## Wee Annie

As a relative "oldtimer" to some of you (my daughter went on her MAW trip two years ago), I was checking in and saw the discussion about trip "disappointment" with some interest.  I think it's really important to have realistic expectations about these trips, even though they are MAW trips.  

Not everything was "magical" about our trip, and so much of it was unpredictable and beyond our control.  First, my daughter was in great pain for much of the trip, requiring morphine often to get her through a morning at the parks.  Don't overestimate your child's stamina, or the extraordinary amount of over-stimulation these children are subjected to.  After all, our children are getting these wishes because they are, often, seriously ill (I know some go after treatment ends, but for many, they are still in the throes of treatment for their conditions).  Don't overplan if you have a child who fits this description.  Make use of wish lounges and know when to "call it a day" and return to GWTW, even if there was more you wished you had accomplished in the parks.

Other things beyond our control on our trip?  The second day we received a call that my dear FIL's cancer was back and he was terminal.  Talk about bringing the whole tenor of the trip down.  We even spoke briefly about leaving then and there, but decided to stay (with his blessing).  And the weather -- we had quite a bit of serious rain in the beginning.  The Candyland game at GKTW that we had so looked forward to was cancelled, etc.  These things are all entirely unpredictable, beyond anyone's control, and happen.  Life happens, even on MAW trips.

Our chapter arranged for a lunch at CRT, but beyond that, all the planning, etc, was done by me.  Which was fine with me, because I love to plan   Nothing "special" was done for my daughter in the parks above and beyond the GAC that allowed her to enter all fastpass lines.  Oh, and very nice CMs that allowed her front access to characters.  But I didn't expect anything more to be done.

What made our trip so special, and such a wonderful family time, regardless of all of the difficulties we sometimes encountered, was GKTW, plain and simple.  We were treated so kindly and warmly there, and it is truly such a special place.  Yes, it was great to get instant fastpass access to attractions, etc, but GKTW is what made it a "wish trip" for us.  My best piece of advice?  Do not shortchange your time at GKTW.  That's the one place where you are assured that you will be treated like royalty, and where your wish kiddo will really, really be made to feel special.  The rest is just icing on the cake.  Yummy icing, often, but icing nonetheless.

GKTW is simply magical.


----------



## nesser1981

Well said.  We also had CRT scheduled, but I took care of the rest, and it was great.  



Wee Annie said:


> As a relative "oldtimer" to some of you (my daughter went on her MAW trip two years ago), I was checking in and saw the discussion about trip "disappointment" with some interest.  I think it's really important to have realistic expectations about these trips, even though they are MAW trips.
> 
> Not everything was "magical" about our trip, and so much of it was unpredictable and beyond our control.  First, my daughter was in great pain for much of the trip, requiring morphine often to get her through a morning at the parks.  Don't overestimate your child's stamina, or the extraordinary amount of over-stimulation these children are subjected to.  After all, our children are getting these wishes because they are, often, seriously ill (I know some go after treatment ends, but for many, they are still in the throes of treatment for their conditions).  Don't overplan if you have a child who fits this description.  Make use of wish lounges and know when to "call it a day" and return to GWTW, even if there was more you wished you had accomplished in the parks.
> 
> Other things beyond our control on our trip?  The second day we received a call that my dear FIL's cancer was back and he was terminal.  Talk about bringing the whole tenor of the trip down.  We even spoke briefly about leaving then and there, but decided to stay (with his blessing).  And the weather -- we had quite a bit of serious rain in the beginning.  The Candyland game at GKTW that we had so looked forward to was cancelled, etc.  These things are all entirely unpredictable, beyond anyone's control, and happen.  Life happens, even on MAW trips.
> 
> Our chapter arranged for a lunch at CRT, but beyond that, all the planning, etc, was done by me.  Which was fine with me, because I love to plan   Nothing "special" was done for my daughter in the parks above and beyond the GAC that allowed her to enter all fastpass lines.  Oh, and very nice CMs that allowed her front access to characters.  But I didn't expect anything more to be done.
> 
> What made our trip so special, and such a wonderful family time, regardless of all of the difficulties we sometimes encountered, was GKTW, plain and simple.  We were treated so kindly and warmly there, and it is truly such a special place.  Yes, it was great to get instant fastpass access to attractions, etc, but GKTW is what made it a "wish trip" for us.  My best piece of advice?  Do not shortchange your time at GKTW.  That's the one place where you are assured that you will be treated like royalty, and where your wish kiddo will really, really be made to feel special.  The rest is just icing on the cake.  Yummy icing, often, but icing nonetheless.
> 
> GKTW is simply magical.


----------



## blessedmom4

​


Blessed0602 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement!  I actually was thinking of you and your TR while I was trying to process my feelings of dissapointment.  I remember reading something you wrote about wanting to be realistic about your experience.  I'm glad to know what I'm feeling is normal.  Or at the least, relatable.  I hope things have calmed down a bit for your family and that Lisa is doing well.  Hugs from one "heart Mom" to another!


*You are welcome ...If you want to read a less than magical post (nothing bad, just not full of that Disney Spirit we have come to know), I posted one yesterday. I think as Wish Families we aren't ever supposed to say anything "negative" and that truly CAN make things difficult when something less than magical happens...because life DOES happen, even on a Wish Trip. Does that mean it wasn't the must amazing present someone ever gave us...NO. And it is okay to say we feel disappointment or our expectations were different and I think your post is a great reminder to those waiting to go on a trip.  

As for Lisa, she will be hospitalized again for the fourth time since our Wish trip. She is having surgery May 15. Thank you for your good wishes and for reading our TR. I know many see the amount of posts and avoid reading or commenting. I assure you, I am thankful for all of our friends: new and those who have been with us from the beginning
*


Wee Annie said:


> As a relative "oldtimer" to some of you (my daughter went on her MAW trip two years ago), I was checking in and saw the discussion about trip "disappointment" with some interest.  I think it's really important to have realistic expectations about these trips, even though they are MAW trips.
> *I remember you! I had finally re-joined the boards so I could post (I had joined back in 2006 but forgot my user name..) and you were ready for Elke's Wish Trip.*
> Not everything was "magical" about our trip, and so much of it was unpredictable and beyond our control.  First, my daughter was in great pain for much of the trip, requiring morphine often to get her through a morning at the parks.  Don't overestimate your child's stamina, or the extraordinary amount of over-stimulation these children are subjected to.  After all, our children are getting these wishes because they are, often, seriously ill (I know some go after treatment ends, but for many, they are still in the throes of treatment for their conditions).  Don't overplan if you have a child who fits this description.  Make use of wish lounges and know when to "call it a day" and return to GWTW, even if there was more you wished you had accomplished in the parks.
> *EXCELLENT ADVICE!!!! Maroo used to say this all of the time and it was a HUGE piece of advice I used while I planned. *
> Other things beyond our control on our trip?  The second day we received a call that my dear FIL's cancer was back and he was terminal.  Talk about bringing the whole tenor of the trip down.  We even spoke briefly about leaving then and there, but decided to stay (with his blessing).  And the weather -- we had quite a bit of serious rain in the beginning.  The Candyland game at GKTW that we had so looked forward to was cancelled, etc.  These things are all entirely unpredictable, beyond anyone's control, and happen.  Life happens, even on MAW trips.
> *I am so sorry about your FIL!  And the rain...that is coming up next in my TR.*
> Our chapter arranged for a lunch at CRT, but beyond that, all the planning, etc, was done by me.  Which was fine with me, because I love to plan   Nothing "special" was done for my daughter in the parks above and beyond the GAC that allowed her to enter all fastpass lines.  Oh, and very nice CMs that allowed her front access to characters.  But I didn't expect anything more to be done.
> *LOVED all of the planning and the CM's that WERE wonderful! *
> What made our trip so special, and such a wonderful family time, regardless of all of the difficulties we sometimes encountered, was GKTW, plain and simple.  We were treated so kindly and warmly there, and it is truly such a special place.  Yes, it was great to get instant fastpass access to attractions, etc, but GKTW is what made it a "wish trip" for us.  My best piece of advice?  Do not shortchange your time at GKTW.  That's the one place where you are assured that you will be treated like royalty, and where your wish kiddo will really, really be made to feel special.  The rest is just icing on the cake.  Yummy icing, often, but icing nonetheless.
> GKTW is simply magical.



*That is SO TRUE and well said!!!  *    

*
FOR ELKE



*​


----------



## Wee Annie

blessedmom4 said:


> ​*
> *
> 
> 
> *
> FOR ELKE
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Thank You!  She is very happy to be 6!  And so are we


----------



## jon03015

Okay all my experienced friends with a princess in your home! I would like to take my daughter to BBB then epcot akershus castle for breakfast. Would there be enough time to do this? Any other suggestions? I want what is the easiest way to do BBB then see princesses for a character breakfast/lunch. And I am hoping that we will see Ariel/Cinderella. Either, or. Thanks!!! Appreciate this board, and all who contribute to it!


----------



## jenb1023

jon03015 said:


> Okay all my experienced friends with a princess in your home! I would like to take my daughter to BBB then epcot akershus castle for breakfast. Would there be enough time to do this? Any other suggestions? I want what is the easiest way to do BBB then see princesses for a character breakfast/lunch. And I am hoping that we will see Ariel/Cinderella. Either, or. Thanks!!! Appreciate this board, and all who contribute to it!



The easiest way would be to do BBB in the castle and then breakfast at CRT.  If you want to do Askershus, you should have enough time.  you can also do BBB in DTD instead of in the MK.  Either way just make the earliest BBB time you can get and then a late breakfast.  BBB can take an hour especially if they are running behind or if you have a fairy godmother in training.


----------



## aym4Him

Hi, everyone.

My son, Ethan, has been granted a wish via Make a Wish and we are heading to Disney.  This will be his first time and my hubby's first (his parents are joining us on their own dime- it will be their first time, too).  I have been 3 times, but the last time was in 1993.  It's been a while! 

I'm very thankful to find you guys and all this information!  I am feeling quite overwhelmed, though.  I am not a planner by nature (much to my husband's chagrin) but am more of a fly-by-the-seat-of-my-pants-and-see-what's-gonna happen kind of girl.

A little about us. We are a family of 3 (4, counting our "firstborn" son, our Mini Schnauzer, Giggs).  I'm Amy and I'm married to Dillon and Ethan is our little super hero.  He's 3 and has had two open heart surgeries (with at least one more to go).  At 5 days old, he was diagnosed with Transposition of the Great Arteries and a Ventricular Septal Defect.  He had his first OHS at 9 days old to put his arteries (arterial switch) back where they were supposed to go and to have the hole in his heart patched- thankfully, the operation went very smoothly.  He had some hiccups in recovery (collapsed lung, feeding issues, etc) but was able to come home after a month.  

During one of his routine followup visits with his cardiologist, an issue was discovered about a month and a half after he was discharged.  In 5% of cases, scar tissue can develop from all the suturing required to re-attach his arteries to (what should have been) their native valves on the proper ventricles.  He was one of the "lucky" 5% and had developed narrowing in his pulmonary artery and valve due to this.  After an unsuccessful heart cath to try and widen things up, he underwent his 2nd OHS at 4 months old.  It was successful but he will need his pulmonary valve replaced at some time in the future b/c he will outgrow the one he was born with due to the synthetic patch used to widen it.  

For all intents and purposes, he is a typical 3 year old boy.  In fact, he has given us his first non-heart emergency issue just this week!  He swallowed a ball bearing (the size of a small marble) and was pretty proud to show off the xray to his teachers and friends at school and church.  It successfully exited his system within a 24 hour period, so we are thankful.  

Anyway, that's our story. Ethan has his annual cardiology check up on May 15th so prayers that all is well are appreciated! I'm so paranoid that something will go awry now that we have our dates for Disney! (Because, that's just how us Durhams roll!!! )

We just got our dates for our trip- November 10-16.  Pleaaaase feel free to share any tips!  I'll come back with another post about some of E's favorites later.  For now, I better get back to Mom duty.  Should I start a Pre-Trip Planning thread?  Thanks!!


----------



## alyssaswish

aym4Him said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> My son, Ethan, has been granted a wish via Make a Wish and we are heading to Disney.  This will be his first time and my hubby's first (his parents are joining us on their own dime- it will be their first time, too).  I have been 3 times, but the last time was in 1993.  It's been a while!
> 
> I'm very thankful to find you guys and all this information!  I am feeling quite overwhelmed, though.  I am not a planner by nature (much to my husband's chagrin) but am more of a fly-by-the-seat-of-my-pants-and-see-what's-gonna happen kind of girl.
> 
> A little about us. We are a family of 3 (4, counting our "firstborn" son, our Mini Schnauzer, Giggs).  I'm Amy and I'm married to Dillon and Ethan is our little super hero.  He's 3 and has had two open heart surgeries (with at least one more to go).  At 5 days old, he was diagnosed with Transposition of the Great Arteries and a Ventricular Septal Defect.  He had his first OHS at 9 days old to put his arteries (arterial switch) back where they were supposed to go and to have the hole in his heart patched- thankfully, the operation went very smoothly.  He had some hiccups in recovery (collapsed lung, feeding issues, etc) but was able to come home after a month.
> 
> During one of his routine followup visits with his cardiologist, an issue was discovered about a month and a half after he was discharged.  In 5% of cases, scar tissue can develop from all the suturing required to re-attach his arteries to (what should have been) their native valves on the proper ventricles.  He was one of the "lucky" 5% and had developed narrowing in his pulmonary artery and valve due to this.  After an unsuccessful heart cath to try and widen things up, he underwent his 2nd OHS at 4 months old.  It was successful but he will need his pulmonary valve replaced at some time in the future b/c he will outgrow the one he was born with due to the synthetic patch used to widen it.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, he is a typical 3 year old boy.  In fact, he has given us his first non-heart emergency issue just this week!  He swallowed a ball bearing (the size of a small marble) and was pretty proud to show off the xray to his teachers and friends at school and church.  It successfully exited his system within a 24 hour period, so we are thankful.
> 
> Anyway, that's our story. Ethan has his annual cardiology check up on May 15th so prayers that all is well are appreciated! I'm so paranoid that something will go awry now that we have our dates for Disney! (Because, that's just how us Durhams roll!!! )
> 
> We just got our dates for our trip- November 10-16.  Pleaaaase feel free to share any tips!  I'll come back with another post about some of E's favorites later.  For now, I better get back to Mom duty.  Should I start a Pre-Trip Planning thread?  Thanks!!



We are going to be at GKTW Nov 10-16th also! My little girl, Alyssa (2 1/2), has leukemia and she was granted a wish through MAW. How neat to find someone who will be there at the same time. Check out our PTR!


----------



## alyssaswish

I just bought our tickets for MVMCP for Nov 12th! It's exciting and scary all at the same time. The nontransferable and nonrefundable part made me hesitate for a second. It's all become real now! We are going to Disney World!


----------



## aym4Him

alyssaswish said:


> I just bought our tickets for MVMCP for Nov 12th! It's exciting and scary all at the same time. The nontransferable and nonrefundable part made me hesitate for a second. It's all become real now! We are going to Disney World!



ACK! I need to do that, too! Oh my goodness, I just might 

The 12th is my birthday.  I SO wish E was celebrating his that week- that would be too cool.  (His is Dec 3)

Congrats on your tickets!! Are y'all going to do a different park for the first part of the day and then hit MK for the party that evening?  I've seen where some have gone to Animal Kingdom or Universal for the first part and I'm trying to decide if we should do that or not.  SO much to do with such a short amount of time!


----------



## Disneydragonfly

I'm a registered nurse in home care and a patient of mine was just granted a wish with Make A Wish. She wants to go to Disney, but is unable to fly. Has anyone else had experience with what MAW does for families who are unable to fly? Would an RV rental be an option?


----------



## nesser1981

jon03015 said:


> Okay all my experienced friends with a princess in your home! I would like to take my daughter to BBB then epcot akershus castle for breakfast. Would there be enough time to do this? Any other suggestions? I want what is the easiest way to do BBB then see princesses for a character breakfast/lunch. And I am hoping that we will see Ariel/Cinderella. Either, or. Thanks!!! Appreciate this board, and all who contribute to it!




Yes, I'd try CRT for breakfast or go to DTD for the BBB and then head to Epcot.


----------



## nesser1981

Disneydragonfly said:


> I'm a registered nurse in home care and a patient of mine was just granted a wish with Make A Wish. She wants to go to Disney, but is unable to fly. Has anyone else had experience with what MAW does for families who are unable to fly? Would an RV rental be an option?



Not sure about an RV, but there was a family here a while back that drove to Florida instead of flying.


----------



## Moodyzblu

alyssaswish said:


> I just bought our tickets for MVMCP for Nov 12th! It's exciting and scary all at the same time. The nontransferable and nonrefundable part made me hesitate for a second. It's all become real now! We are going to Disney World!



Wow... So early ?? I usually buy mine on check in day !  I never thought about buying them so far in advance !
It's an awesome party ... You're going to have SO much fun ... Just be sure to get lots of rest beforehand. We try to get naps in sometime that afternoon before the party.   I know, in the past when we've gone, they let us in for the party around 4:00 pm and by 6:00 the park was pretty much empty. Plus since you are going so early in the season.. The party won't be crowded at all. You picked a great time to go.


----------



## jon03015

jenb1023 said:


> The easiest way would be to do BBB in the castle and then breakfast at CRT.  If you want to do Askershus, you should have enough time.  you can also do BBB in DTD instead of in the MK.  Either way just make the earliest BBB time you can get and then a late breakfast.  BBB can take an hour especially if they are running behind or if you have a fairy godmother in training.


Thanks for the suggestions. Excited to take her!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Hey everyone.  I'm back.  The trip was 90% successful.  The limo rides were awesome.  The air flight wasn't too bad.  Being at Universal Studios was great.  They treated Matthew like a King there.  They took us to the front of the line for rides and meet character with ease.  I say are best times were at Universal Studios even with the exception that Matthew and Emmy couldn't get to on a few rides because of their height.  Now Disney was a whole nother story.  The first day at Magic Kingdom was good.  We didn't have to wait to long to see characters which was awesome.  Getting on rides they just put us in fast track lane.  Not like Universal Studios were the actually took us to the front of the line.  Matthew became a Pirate at the Pirate League he looked so good and Emmy got dressed up at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and she looked so precious.  At first i was hesitant to do those because its costly but its worth it.  The only negativity on doing those is its time consuming.  We ate at 1900 Park Fare.  Not worth it.  The food was expensive and not much of a selection.  The only thing that is worth seeing is Cinderellas family.  Then we left early.  Matt, my husband had formed a blister on his foot and was in a lot of pain.  We went and got some ice cream.  Then the next day we went to Epcot and Magic Kingdom.  Epcot was so boring for the kids the only thing they liked was the Seas area and Figment.  We walked all around the countries.  That was a waist of time.  We wished we had left and spent more at the Magic Kingdom.  The only reason we came back the Magic Kingdom was to see the night time spectacular.  Oh boy, the only thing that was great was the rides and the projection show on the castle.  The workers were so ignorant to us when trying to find a spot for the electric parade and the fireworks.  They kept pushing us and denying us every location we were parking are stroller at.  We only got a good spot for the projection show.  We even saw are picture on the castle.  We had to move for the fireworks because the trees were in are way.  I got so upset with the workers ignorants,  I ended up chewing them out and left.  I went to the guest services and all we got was them trying to calm me down that was it.  So word of advice.  If you want a good seat for the night time show.  Get a seat at least an hour or more before the shows begin.  On our fourth day we went to Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.  Animal Kingdom was fun.  The Safari was nice and the rides were great.  The Nemo show was the best.  We didn't get to explore Dino land or Lion King show.  We had a late start that day.  So we didn't see much.  The Rainforrest Cafe was really good and fun to experiance.  Then off to Hollywood Studios.  Another advice Hollywood Studios should be an all day trip.  The park consist of more shows then rides.  We ended up missing a lot because the time we got to the park the last shows were just starting.  Matthew did ended up seeing Buzz and Woody.  They were so nice.  They were heading for break when the CM's called them back so Matthew could meet them.  We at 50's Prime time cafe and they were great and stayed in character.  We highly suggest this restaurant.  The waitress was so nice she even gave us proferred seating for Fantasmic show.  We got awesome seating for the show.  This was the best show that Disney had to offer.  I ended up recording the whole show.  The fifth day was awesome.  We headed back to Universal Studios.  We finished the right side of Universal studios where Matthew and Emmy got to splash around Curios George and Fievel Land.  The Simpson ride was fun.  The Men and Black wasn't that great.  Then we headed over to Adventure Island.  We had a blast all over that park.  The kids favorite ride was the Hippogriff ride in Harry Potter World.   The only bad part of the day is when we got back to are villa and i started packing everything i notice Matthews feeding pump was missing.  Matthew feeding pump was stolen.  I couldn't do anything.  The parks were closed and when we called yesterday they had not found it. So i am borrowing my nieces extra pump until are supply company ships us a new one.  The ride home yesterday was very sad.  At first we were happy to go home because we were tired but when we got in the limo we started to cry.  We even started crying last night when we went through all the photos.  I have them posted with in a week or two .


----------



## Kenziema

Welcome back. Glad you had a mostly fun time on the trip. It was messed up about the feeding pump, I mean who would steal a feeding pump? How wierd is that. I hope you didn't let the mean CM's mess up your night. Are you planing on doing a TR?


----------



## nesser1981

Sounds like a great trip, That totally sucks about the feeding pump!!  I agree, the Pirate League & BBB are so worth money.  We did 4 character meals on our trip and if we ever go back we'll just do one.  The food is expensive and its not that great, at least the breakfast buffets.  Our favorite meals of the week were when we ate at Margarittaville @ the City Walk and Cracker Barrel!  LOL!  I'm sure the sit down restaurants @ Disney were great, but we only hit character meals & quick service on our trip in the parks.



threelittlebakers said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm back.  The trip was 90% successful.  The limo rides were awesome.  The air flight wasn't too bad.  Being at Universal Studios was great.  They treated Matthew like a King there.  They took us to the front of the line for rides and meet character with ease.  I say are best times were at Universal Studios even with the exception that Matthew and Emmy couldn't get to on a few rides because of their height.  Now Disney was a whole nother story.  The first day at Magic Kingdom was good.  We didn't have to wait to long to see characters which was awesome.  Getting on rides they just put us in fast track lane.  Not like Universal Studios were the actually took us to the front of the line.  Matthew became a Pirate at the Pirate League he looked so good and Emmy got dressed up at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and she looked so precious.  At first i was hesitant to do those because its costly but its worth it.  The only negativity on doing those is its time consuming.  We ate at 1900 Park Fare.  Not worth it.  The food was expensive and not much of a selection.  The only thing that is worth seeing is Cinderellas family.  Then we left early.  Matt, my husband had formed a blister on his foot and was in a lot of pain.  We went and got some ice cream.  Then the next day we went to Epcot and Magic Kingdom.  Epcot was so boring for the kids the only thing they liked was the Seas area and Figment.  We walked all around the countries.  That was a waist of time.  We wished we had left and spent more at the Magic Kingdom.  The only reason we came back the Magic Kingdom was to see the night time spectacular.  Oh boy, the only thing that was great was the rides and the projection show on the castle.  The workers were so ignorant to us when trying to find a spot for the electric parade and the fireworks.  They kept pushing us and denying us every location we were parking are stroller at.  We only got a good spot for the projection show.  We even saw are picture on the castle.  We had to move for the fireworks because the trees were in are way.  I got so upset with the workers ignorants,  I ended up chewing them out and left.  I went to the guest services and all we got was them trying to calm me down that was it.  So word of advice.  If you want a good seat for the night time show.  Get a seat at least an hour or more before the shows begin.  On our fourth day we went to Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.  Animal Kingdom was fun.  The Safari was nice and the rides were great.  The Nemo show was the best.  We didn't get to explore Dino land or Lion King show.  We had a late start that day.  So we didn't see much.  The Rainforrest Cafe was really good and fun to experiance.  Then off to Hollywood Studios.  Another advice Hollywood Studios should be an all day trip.  The park consist of more shows then rides.  We ended up missing a lot because the time we got to the park the last shows were just starting.  Matthew did ended up seeing Buzz and Woody.  They were so nice.  They were heading for break when the CM's called them back so Matthew could meet them.  We at 50's Prime time cafe and they were great and stayed in character.  We highly suggest this restaurant.  The waitress was so nice she even gave us proferred seating for Fantasmic show.  We got awesome seating for the show.  This was the best show that Disney had to offer.  I ended up recording the whole show.  The fifth day was awesome.  We headed back to Universal Studios.  We finished the right side of Universal studios where Matthew and Emmy got to splash around Curios George and Fievel Land.  The Simpson ride was fun.  The Men and Black wasn't that great.  Then we headed over to Adventure Island.  We had a blast all over that park.  The kids favorite ride was the Hippogriff ride in Harry Potter World.   The only bad part of the day is when we got back to are villa and i started packing everything i notice Matthews feeding pump was missing.  Matthew feeding pump was stolen.  I couldn't do anything.  The parks were closed and when we called yesterday they had not found it. So i am borrowing my nieces extra pump until are supply company ships us a new one.  The ride home yesterday was very sad.  At first we were happy to go home because we were tired but when we got in the limo we started to cry.  We even started crying last night when we went through all the photos.  I have them posted with in a week or two .


----------



## threelittlebakers

Im going to do a TR once i order the disney disc.  I have to custumize the photos first and then order them.  I can not wait to show you all Matthew's and Emerald's  PL and BBB pics.  We have a total of a thousand photos. We are all depressed that we are home.  Matthew and Emerald are playing pirate and princess right now.  We are planning on going back next year.   This time we will know how to do things right.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Wee Annie said:


> As a relative "oldtimer" to some of you (my daughter went on her MAW trip two years ago), I was checking in and saw the discussion about trip "disappointment" with some interest.  I think it's really important to have realistic expectations about these trips, even though they are MAW trips.
> 
> Not everything was "magical" about our trip, and so much of it was unpredictable and beyond our control.  First, my daughter was in great pain for much of the trip, requiring morphine often to get her through a morning at the parks.  Don't overestimate your child's stamina, or the extraordinary amount of over-stimulation these children are subjected to.  After all, our children are getting these wishes because they are, often, seriously ill (I know some go after treatment ends, but for many, they are still in the throes of treatment for their conditions).  Don't overplan if you have a child who fits this description.  Make use of wish lounges and know when to "call it a day" and return to GWTW, even if there was more you wished you had accomplished in the parks.
> 
> Other things beyond our control on our trip?  The second day we received a call that my dear FIL's cancer was back and he was terminal.  Talk about bringing the whole tenor of the trip down.  We even spoke briefly about leaving then and there, but decided to stay (with his blessing).  And the weather -- we had quite a bit of serious rain in the beginning.  The Candyland game at GKTW that we had so looked forward to was cancelled, etc.  These things are all entirely unpredictable, beyond anyone's control, and happen.  Life happens, even on MAW trips.
> 
> Our chapter arranged for a lunch at CRT, but beyond that, all the planning, etc, was done by me.  Which was fine with me, because I love to plan   Nothing "special" was done for my daughter in the parks above and beyond the GAC that allowed her to enter all fastpass lines.  Oh, and very nice CMs that allowed her front access to characters.  But I didn't expect anything more to be done.
> 
> What made our trip so special, and such a wonderful family time, regardless of all of the difficulties we sometimes encountered, was GKTW, plain and simple.  We were treated so kindly and warmly there, and it is truly such a special place.  Yes, it was great to get instant fastpass access to attractions, etc, but GKTW is what made it a "wish trip" for us.  My best piece of advice?  Do not shortchange your time at GKTW.  That's the one place where you are assured that you will be treated like royalty, and where your wish kiddo will really, really be made to feel special.  The rest is just icing on the cake.  Yummy icing, often, but icing nonetheless.
> 
> GKTW is simply magical.


 
The one thing was truly great full about the trip to GKTW was the family time.  With me working and kids in school and then my husband with be starting college in the fall we definitly needed some family time.  It was great.  And now we have wonderful photos to remind us of the great times.  I really can't wait for next years trip.


----------



## Moodyzblu

threelittlebakers said:


> Im going to do a TR once i order the disney disc.  I have to custumize the photos first and then order them.  I can not wait to show you all Matthew's and Emerald's  PL and BBB pics.  We have a total of a thousand photos. We are all depressed that we are home.  Matthew and Emerald are playing pirate and princess right now.  We are planning on going back next year.   This time we will know how to do things right.



That's the spirit !!  nothing like planning another trip to help get rid of PDD (post Disney depression). 
Glad you had a mostly ok trip. I imagine it's very overwhelming the first time. We were lucky to have a few trips under our belts. 
My boys really loved Univeral and we will plan that park onto our next trip.

Looking forward to seeing your pics !!


----------



## Amerch

Ok so its been over a month since all of the paper work has been done . How long dose it take for the chapter to approve your date ?


----------



## sarsop524

I think every chapter is different.  We turned all of our paper work in Feb, and are still waiting for a date.  We did get a letter last week saying that they were missing one piece of paper work, and as soon as they got that they would get the ball rolling!!  All they were missing was a picture of Sarah  I can handle that!


----------



## nesser1981

Yeah, it varies from Chapter to Chapter.  It took us like 2 months to get dates after we talked to the wish granters.  The whole process took only 6 months for us from start to finish.  But if you haven't heard anything in like 2 months, I'd call and ask for an update.  I did because our first choice dates were in February, and I called December 29th and we had our dates like 47 days out from our trip.



Amerch said:


> Ok so its been over a month since all of the paper work has been done . How long dose it take for the chapter to approve your date ?


----------



## Amerch

We got the call from MAW today we will be going on Oct 1 - Oct 7th 2012 . We do not know where we will be staying yet . We do know that we will get to do Mickeys not so scarey party ....


----------



## Hopem19

Who has suggestions for me on how to handle the expense check? Asking my parents to come to me for money is kinda


----------



## Moodyzblu

Hopem19 said:


> Who has suggestions for me on how to handle the expense check? Asking my parents to come to me for money is kinda



Not sure how your chapter does it, but our check was broken up into 2 .. $100 for souvenir's for Jesse and Jayden .. the rest was for food for the whole family. If me or Jeremy wanted to buy something other than food we were expected to use our own money. I assume you'll eat most meals together and so will only have one food bill each meal and that would come out of your expense money. 
I would try to figure out a budget for each day and try to figure out whats left over. But I know food is very expensive in the parks and we pretty much spent just about everything they gave us on food and we didn't have any full service meals !


----------



## alyssaswish

I have a question for everyone who have just gotten back from your trips. Is it a good idea to leave the parks and drive back to GKTW for naps in the afternoon and then try to head back to the park? We are going in November and most of the parks close at 8. I didn't know if it would be worth it to walk out to our car and drive to the villa, try to get the kids down, try to get them back up and ready, and head back to the park in time to do anything before it closes. On the days we have scheduled to go to MK and DHS, we aren't interested in the parties at GKTW and didn't know if we should just try to stay in the parks as long as possible before the meltdowns start. On our other days we hope to hit IOA and Seaworld early and leave by early afternoon for naps before the GKTW parties. My son will be 6 and I think he will be fine but my daughter will be 3 and can be moody. I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## sarsop524

Our wish coordinator called today!!!!  She actually told me the summer was pretty open and to choose our dates!!  Unfortunately, the heat can tend to make Sarah's seizures worse, so we are waiting until fall.  I am a teacher and I am trying to minimize my days off of work, so if they can find reasonable airfare...we will be traveling November 18-24.  Has anyone else been at GKTW over Thanksgiving or Christmas?  Is it still pretty busy then??  If they can not find reasonable airfare that week, we are shooting for the week before or week after Thanksgiving.  Is it generally warm enough to swim around that time??


----------



## Moodyzblu

sarsop524 said:


> Our wish coordinator called today!!!!  She actually told me the summer was pretty open and to choose our dates!!  Unfortunately, the heat can tend to make Sarah's seizures worse, so we are waiting until fall.  I am a teacher and I am trying to minimize my days off of work, so if they can find reasonable airfare...we will be traveling November 18-24.  Has anyone else been at GKTW over Thanksgiving or Christmas?  Is it still pretty busy then??  If they can not find reasonable airfare that week, we are shooting for the week before or week after Thanksgiving.  Is it generally warm enough to swim around that time??



We've gone to Disney the week after Thanksgiving and there were NO crowds and the weather was perfect ! We were able to swim in the afternoon .. evenings and mornings were chilly. We had to wear gloves on some nights. But the daytime was awesome.


----------



## newdrama12

alyssaswish said:


> I have a question for everyone who have just gotten back from your trips. Is it a good idea to leave the parks and drive back to GKTW for naps in the afternoon and then try to head back to the park? We are going in November and most of the parks close at 8. I didn't know if it would be worth it to walk out to our car and drive to the villa, try to get the kids down, try to get them back up and ready, and head back to the park in time to do anything before it closes. On the days we have scheduled to go to MK and DHS, we aren't interested in the parties at GKTW and didn't know if we should just try to stay in the parks as long as possible before the meltdowns start. On our other days we hope to hit IOA and Seaworld early and leave by early afternoon for naps before the GKTW parties. My son will be 6 and I think he will be fine but my daughter will be 3 and can be moody. I'd appreciate any advice!



There are wish lounges in MK and Epcot that you will have access to. Not sure what all is in them, since I have never been in one, but it is a good place to get away from the crowds and take a break. Maybe that would be a place for your daughter to nap. Hopefully, one of the Wish families will be able to be a better help then me on this one.


----------



## alyssaswish

newdrama12 said:


> There are wish lounges in MK and Epcot that you will have access to. Not sure what all is in them, since I have never been in one, but it is a good place to get away from the crowds and take a break. Maybe that would be a place for your daughter to nap. Hopefully, one of the Wish families will be able to be a better help then me on this one.



Thanks! I had forgotten about the wish lounges. Looking forward to meeting you in November!


----------



## Amerch

Is any one else on here going the first week in oct? We are trying to make all are plans on what to do and must sees any good suggestions ?


----------



## LakelannsWish

Happy to have found you all and to have figured out how to register and subscribe to this forum!  

I have had a lot of the same questions circling in my head about logistics from GTKW to the parks and fitting it all in.  I haven't read the most recent posts in this thread, so forgive me if this is repetitive:  How do you suggest splitting up the days in each park given the parks vs # days allotted by MAW/GTKW??

My daughter is the wish child, at 6 years old.  Her brother is 10.  This is our first trip to Disney.  Our dates of travel are next month, June 6th - June 12th.


----------



## newdrama12

alyssaswish said:


> Thanks! I had forgotten about the wish lounges. Looking forward to meeting you in November!



I will be there. Do you have dates yet?


----------



## JimShockz

Moodyzblu said:


> We've gone to Disney the week after Thanksgiving and there were NO crowds and the weather was perfect ! We were able to swim in the afternoon .. evenings and mornings were chilly. We had to wear gloves on some nights. But the daytime was awesome.



Based upon our trips you cant rely on past experience to judge the amount of people that will be at the park,it always varies.

-JH


----------



## Teamtori

Hi everyone, my name is Michelle and I am new. I just posted my "Team Tori" PTR in that forum, I think I did it right.

My daughter Tori is 6 and she is my wish kid. She wants to be a REAL princess at Disney World. We are waiting for confirmation, but I think we are going July 21 to 27th. 

Tori has a genetic disorder called neurofibromatosis. She is adopted from foster care and her biological mother has the disorder and passed it on to Tori. Her biological brother Jon was also adopted by us but he does not have it.

I began fostering Tori at 21 months and she was adopted four years later. She is the most amazing little girl! She is always smiling and making friends with everyone.

During an MRI in February, they found three brain tumors. They removed one in an 8 hour surgery in February and now she is undergoing fifteen months of chemotherapy. She has a website which I can't post but if you google Tori Gaga, you'll find it.

I'm looking forward to learning more and more!!!


----------



## roach3770

I just visited Tori's website.  My daughter, Mackenzie, was diagnosed with a brain tumor the day after her 8th birthday in September of 2011.  Today marks one month since we departed for our Wish Trip to Disney.  It seems like it was so long ago but we had a wonderul time.  Tori is beautiful and I look forward to hearing more about your trip!

Shawna Roach



Teamtori said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Michelle and I am new. I just posted my "Team Tori" PTR in that forum, I think I did it right.
> 
> My daughter Tori is 6 and she is my wish kid. She wants to be a REAL princess at Disney World. We are waiting for confirmation, but I think we are going July 21 to 27th.
> 
> Tori has a genetic disorder called neurofibromatosis. She is adopted from foster care and her biological mother has the disorder and passed it on to Tori. Her biological brother Jon was also adopted by us but he does not have it.
> 
> I began fostering Tori at 21 months and she was adopted four years later. She is the most amazing little girl! She is always smiling and making friends with everyone.
> 
> During an MRI in February, they found three brain tumors. They removed one in an 8 hour surgery in February and now she is undergoing fifteen months of chemotherapy. She has a website which I can't post but if you google Tori Gaga, you'll find it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning more and more!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

JimShockz said:


> Based upon our trips you cant rely on past experience to judge the amount of people that will be at the park,it always varies.
> 
> -JH



Absolutely ! Especially if you happen upon the Christmas day parade taping. 
Most of us can't choose our dates and so we go with what they give us and hope for the best.  
Nothing but positive thoughts and pixie dust for our wish kids !!


----------



## threelittlebakers

alyssaswish said:


> I have a question for everyone who have just gotten back from your trips. Is it a good idea to leave the parks and drive back to GKTW for naps in the afternoon and then try to head back to the park? We are going in November and most of the parks close at 8. I didn't know if it would be worth it to walk out to our car and drive to the villa, try to get the kids down, try to get them back up and ready, and head back to the park in time to do anything before it closes. On the days we have scheduled to go to MK and DHS, we aren't interested in the parties at GKTW and didn't know if we should just try to stay in the parks as long as possible before the meltdowns start. On our other days we hope to hit IOA and Seaworld early and leave by early afternoon for naps before the GKTW parties. My son will be 6 and I think he will be fine but my daughter will be 3 and can be moody. I'd appreciate any advice!



They have wish lounges that you can rest at in magic kingdom and epcot. Its a half an hour trip each way to get from the village to parks plus getting on the monorial and into the parks.  I just recommend taking your time and just enjoy the atmosphere. Then you want over exert yourself and the family.  Also don't over book yourself with reservations.  They are time consuming, costly, and if you have to adjust you schedule while your down there then its hard to work around.


----------



## Moodyzblu

threelittlebakers said:


> They have wish lounges that you can rest at in magic kingdom and epcot. Its a half an hour trip each way to get from the village to parks plus getting on the monorial and into the parks.  I just recommend taking your time and just enjoy the atmosphere. Then you want over exert yourself and the family.  Also don't over book yourself with reservations.  They are time consuming, costly, and if you have to adjust you schedule while your down there then its hard to work around.



Yeah ... This ! 

It sounds good in theory to go back and rest up and head back out again. But much more difficult than it sounds. The wish lounges are wonderful. When we were there we were the only families using them ( both times we visited) so a nap was very doable if needed.


----------



## alyssaswish

newdrama12 said:


> I will be there. Do you have dates yet?



Yes, we are going Nov 10-16 and then moving to CBR for 2 nights!


Thanks everyone for your advice! We will try to nap in the Wish Lounge if needed and just try to take it easy on long park days.


----------



## Rx774

New to the boards... this has been a very informative thread. Thanks to the OP for creating it.


----------



## Teamtori

Rx774 said:


> New to the boards... this has been a very informative thread. Thanks to the OP for creating it.



Welcome! I am new too! We are going to WDW on July 21st with my daughter's wish trip!!


----------



## Hopem19

Is it really today? Today is finally here  and we are not so patiently hanging out at the airport!


----------



## 4monkeys

Teamtori said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Michelle and I am new. I just posted my "Team Tori" PTR in that forum, I think I did it right.
> 
> My daughter Tori is 6 and she is my wish kid. She wants to be a REAL princess at Disney World. We are waiting for confirmation, but I think we are going July 21 to 27th.
> 
> Tori has a genetic disorder called neurofibromatosis. She is adopted from foster care and her biological mother has the disorder and passed it on to Tori. Her biological brother Jon was also adopted by us but he does not have it.
> 
> I began fostering Tori at 21 months and she was adopted four years later. She is the most amazing little girl! She is always smiling and making friends with everyone.
> 
> During an MRI in February, they found three brain tumors. They removed one in an 8 hour surgery in February and now she is undergoing fifteen months of chemotherapy. She has a website which I can't post but if you google Tori Gaga, you'll find it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning more and more!!!



Hi!  My son had a playmate with NF when he was  a little younger. They started school and went separate ways. We still follow her journey on FB where her father updates Can Mia get 1000000 likes.  I just found her website. About to check it out. 

You will all have a blast!!!


----------



## Rx774

Teamtori said:


> Welcome! I am new too! We are going to WDW on July 21st with my daughter's wish trip!!



We are going... well we don't know where or when yet, just now at some point we are going somewhere Disney related.  We just discovered recently that we even qualified. So i referred my children, yes both of them qualify for Make  A Wish, and am waiting to hear back from them.  As a family, we are so excited. I'm hoping there isn't a problem granting both kids wishes. I know that sounds kinda selfish, by my one child is a 10 year old girl, whereas the other one is a 6 YO boy, so as you can imagine, their wishes may vary.


----------



## alyssaswish

Hopem19 said:


> Is it really today? Today is finally here  and we are not so patiently hanging out at the airport!



Have fun! Hope you experience lots of Pixie Dust along the way! Can't wait to hear all about it when you come back!


----------



## 4monkeys

Hopem19 said:


> Is it really today? Today is finally here  and we are not so patiently hanging out at the airport!



Have a super fantastic trip!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Hopem19 said:


> Is it really today? Today is finally here  and we are not so patiently hanging out at the airport!



I'm so excited for you guys knowing what you're about to experience !! Have a wonderful trip !!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Teamtori said:


> Welcome! I am new too! We are going to WDW on July 21st with my daughter's wish trip!!



What a beautiful little girl you have !! I wish her all the best and looking forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## LakelannsWish

alyssaswish said:


> I have a question for everyone who have just gotten back from your trips. Is it a good idea to leave the parks and drive back to GKTW for naps in the afternoon and then try to head back to the park? We are going in November and most of the parks close at 8. I didn't know if it would be worth it to walk out to our car and drive to the villa, try to get the kids down, try to get them back up and ready, and head back to the park in time to do anything before it closes. On the days we have scheduled to go to MK and DHS, we aren't interested in the parties at GKTW and didn't know if we should just try to stay in the parks as long as possible before the meltdowns start. On our other days we hope to hit IOA and Seaworld early and leave by early afternoon for naps before the GKTW parties. My son will be 6 and I think he will be fine but my daughter will be 3 and can be moody. I'd appreciate any advice!



My husband is from Dunn.  Our wish trip is June 6-June 12.  Live in Raleigh currently, but so happy to see someone else from our neck-of-the-woods.


----------



## billwendy

Just dropping to say Hi and I enjoy reading everyone's stories.

I cant believe it has been several years now that we went on Daniel's MAW trip!!! He is still cancer free! Just wondering if anyone else is a few years post treatment, and what effects their child is still having. Daniel is doing well over all, but continues to have balance and speech issues. Anyone else?


----------



## LakelannsWish

Do the restaurants, for say Epcot, have kids menus or am I paying $20 for them to eat?  They are not listed on the lunch/dinner menus online.


----------



## alyssaswish

LakelannsWish said:


> My husband is from Dunn.  Our wish trip is June 6-June 12.  Live in Raleigh currently, but so happy to see someone else from our neck-of-the-woods.



It's neat to find someone else from our area. We are actually from Spivey's Corner, a few miles down the road from Dunn. Your husband will probably know the area. Hope you have lots of fun on your wish trip!!!!



LakelannsWish said:


> Do the restaurants, for say Epcot, have kids menus or am I paying $20 for them to eat?  They are not listed on the lunch/dinner menus online.



Here is the website I used for menus:

http://allears.net/menu/menus.htm#ak


----------



## threelittlebakers

sorry i haven't been on.  And yes i am going to do a wish trip report.  i am waiting on the photopass cd to come in the mail and then i will post a thousand photos.  well not all photos.  i just wanted to tell you all that Matthew was invited to open the Disney Store at Christiana Mall today.  Well we were asked two weeks ago but today is when it happened.  Since he was the first wish kid this year to go wdw he was choosen to turn the disney key for the grand openning.  It was so nice.  they gave him and his sister new disney shirts, a small shopping spree, one on one with mickey and minnie, and then he help turn the key to open the store.  I was completely shocked.  I thought he was just going to turn the key and that was it.  But they did so much more than that.  Definitly Pixie Dust was spreading all over.  Well i will keep more posted soon.  Im still in my Disney Comma.


----------



## Moodyzblu

threelittlebakers said:


> sorry i haven't been on.  And yes i am going to do a wish trip report.  i am waiting on the photopass cd to come in the mail and then i will post a thousand photos.  well not all photos.  i just wanted to tell you all that Matthew was invited to open the Disney Store at Christiana Mall today.  Well we were asked two weeks ago but today is when it happened.  Since he was the first wish kid this year to go wdw he was choosen to turn the disney key for the grand openning.  It was so nice.  they gave him and his sister new disney shirts, a small shopping spree, one on one with mickey and minnie, and then he help turn the key to open the store.  I was completely shocked.  I thought he was just going to turn the key and that was it.  But they did so much more than that.  Definitly Pixie Dust was spreading all over.  Well i will keep more posted soon.  Im still in my Disney Comma.



Welcome e back ... Can't wait to see the pics !! 

That's awesome about the Disney store .. What a fun opportunity !


----------



## threelittlebakers

LakelannsWish said:


> Happy to have found you all and to have figured out how to register and subscribe to this forum!
> 
> I have had a lot of the same questions circling in my head about logistics from GTKW to the parks and fitting it all in.  I haven't read the most recent posts in this thread, so forgive me if this is repetitive:  How do you suggest splitting up the days in each park given the parks vs # days allotted by MAW/GTKW??
> 
> My daughter is the wish child, at 6 years old.  Her brother is 10.  This is our first trip to Disney.  Our dates of travel are next month, June 6th - June 12th.



Welcome to the disboard!!
Honestly you can't do it all.  Definitly do Universal Studios.  We all had a great time their and in all actuality you can do almost both parks in one day.  Now at Disney you actually need full days for each park.  I would just choose three out of the the four.  Its hard but i did the park hopper and we missed out on alot.  Magic Kingdom you can do in one day and probably go back on a couple of rides that you like.  I had BBB and PL appointments that day and dinner reservations and we did it all.  Animal Kingdom we missed out on dino land and the lion king show because we split that day with Hollywood Studios.  I did not know that Hollywood Studios consist of a lot of shows so we missed out on a lot because the time we got to the park after leaving Animal Kingdom we had 2 hours to get on rides and then we had dinner at 6pm and all of the final shows were at 530 pm.  Then after dinner we hit like 2 more rides and then it was Fantasmic show.  Which i suggest not missing it was better then the electric parade and fireworks at the magic kingdom.  Also if you are going to see the parade, projection show, and fireworks at MG find a spot at least an hour before it starts because its hard to get a spot in front of the castle.  We went to Epcot the kids were completely board except for talking turtle crush.  My kids are 4 and 5 years old.  So that might be a factor.  And again its a park that you need a full day in.  If i could do the trip all over i would of just done MK, AK, and HS.  Thats why we are going back next years because we had a great time and knowing what we know now we are going to do alot of things differently.  We only got to experiance two events at the village Candy Land night and Pirates and Princess Party.  I really liked the Candy Land night but my kids weren't interested in the Pirate and Princess Party.  I wished we had done the Christmas party but that was the night we were at the Ak and Hs and i wasn't going to miss out on Fantasmic show.  We didn't even get a chance to do Sea World but the tickets that we got say they are good to the end of 2013 so if they are still good we probably do that next year.  I hope this helps you out.  I hope i wasn't to direct. I know its hard to pick and choose.  And not everything goes according to plan.  My husband got a foot blister the first day out and we had to slow down because he was in so much pain.   I wish they could give us all additional two days so we could see all the parks.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Hopem19 said:


> Is it really today? Today is finally here  and we are not so patiently hanging out at the airport!



Have a great time.  Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## sarsop524

We have dates!  Our wish coordinator called me Friday and said she has a sponsor already and would like us to attend an event that the sponsor is holding in August.  We will be there over Thanksgiving, and I have read varying reports on how busy to expect the parks to be.  It really doesn't matter though...we are going that week, so we will deal with the crowds if we have to!  We actually put this week as one of our choices so that I could minimize days off work.  I am sure many of you can relate...when you have sick kids, the sick days are always at a premium!  Well, I have not yet thought about any definite plans, just thought I would share that we have definite dates


----------



## Moodyzblu

sarsop524 said:


> We have dates!  Our wish coordinator called me Friday and said she has a sponsor already and would like us to attend an event that the sponsor is holding in August.  We will be there over Thanksgiving, and I have read varying reports on how busy to expect the parks to be.  It really doesn't matter though...we are going that week, so we will deal with the crowds if we have to!  We actually put this week as one of our choices so that I could minimize days off work.  I am sure many of you can relate...when you have sick kids, the sick days are always at a premium!  Well, I have not yet thought about any definite plans, just thought I would share that we have definite dates



SO glad to hear that you have dates !! 

Hey .. we went during spring break .. sure it was packed .. but no biggie .. we were having so much fun we didn't even notice !


----------



## aym4Him

Hey all,

We are trying to figure out which party at GKTW to skip in lieu of the MVMCP.  Monday night, they have the Halloween party and then Thursday is the Christmas deal.

My son will turn 4 in December (just a refresher, since I haven't put anything in my siggy yet- we are going November 10-16) so trying to figure out what he'll want to do is kind of hard.  He loves Christmas and Christmas lights, etc- but he also dresses up as Woody or Buzz Lightyear about 4x a week...

Of course, he has no idea what he will be missing if we don't make either of the parties.  I just wish we could do it all!!! 

We also need to do some ADRs.  I've been told that Chef Mickey is a must.  I'm also curious about Ohana.  Other than that, we're pretty open.  I still need to figure out what parks to hit on what days.  Oy veh...


----------



## Amerch

We have are dates . Oct 1-7 . We know we are flying out of Philadelphia Pa. 

It looks like time for us to make the pre trip report . It will be at are link soon . Working out some small things yet since we do not know what time we will fly out . We are also doing mickeys not so scarey Halloween party . We do not know what day there are 2 different it could be .. 

For any make a wish familey . Did you get a call or any mail from GKTW before your trip ?


----------



## Moodyzblu

Amerch said:


> We have are dates . Oct 1-7 . We know we are flying out of Philadelphia Pa.
> 
> It looks like time for us to make the pre trip report . It will be at are link soon . Working out some small things yet since we do not know what time we will fly out . We are also doing mickeys not so scarey Halloween party . We do not know what day there are 2 different it could be ..
> 
> For any make a wish familey . Did you get a call or any mail from GKTW before your trip ?



We got a "see ya soon" packet  from GKTW ... I don't really remember what was in it though. I think just. A letter saying that they are expecting us and some phone numbers. 

I will check out your report !


----------



## LakelannsWish

Amerch said:


> We have are dates . Oct 1-7 . We know we are flying out of Philadelphia Pa.
> 
> It looks like time for us to make the pre trip report . It will be at are link soon . Working out some small things yet since we do not know what time we will fly out . We are also doing mickeys not so scarey Halloween party . We do not know what day there are 2 different it could be ..
> 
> For any make a wish familey . Did you get a call or any mail from GKTW before your trip ?



We just received a personalized brochure in the mail.  Our trip is week after next.


----------



## LakelannsWish

Huge help. Thank you.


----------



## Hopem19

We are home! So happy to be home yet sad such a special time is over. It was such a roller coaster. Of course I will start working on a TR when I get mt photos back!


----------



## Hopem19

aym4Him said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We are trying to figure out which party at GKTW to skip in lieu of the MVMCP.  Monday night, they have the Halloween party and then Thursday is the Christmas deal.
> 
> Of course, he has no idea what he will be missing if we don't make either of the parties.  I just wish we could do it all!!!
> 
> We also need to do some ADRs.  I've been told that Chef Mickey is a must.  I'm also curious about Ohana.  Other than that, we're pretty open.  I still need to figure out what parks to hit on what days.  Oy veh...




I would say Christmas should be on the top of your to do list, there are a lot of activities going on during the party and Santa was wonderful with Ona when she was being crabby. We did not do the Halloween party at the village so I can't give my opinion on that. 

Just as you said your child will have no idea what is missed unless you tell them! 

Unfortunately there is no possible way to do everything in the time frame. I would suggest you continue to do some looking around and prioritize those things your son will enjoy most, if there is extra time you will have plenty of options! Same with the ADR's pick the ones with the characters your son likes the most, don't over do it. It can be stressful trying to be here and there at certain times. 

One more thing, keep in mind things & events have changed over the years at GKTW, US, SW & Disney, many are simply improvements, some of those special little things are not options any more (you can no longer ride in the drivers area of the monorail)

It's a lot but keep asking questions


----------



## aym4Him

Hopem19 said:


> I would say Christmas should be on the top of your to do list, there are a lot of activities going on during the party and Santa was wonderful with Ona when she was being crabby. We did not do the Halloween party at the village so I can't give my opinion on that.
> 
> Just as you said your child will have no idea what is missed unless you tell them!
> 
> Unfortunately there is no possible way to do everything in the time frame. I would suggest you continue to do some looking around and prioritize those things your son will enjoy most, if there is extra time you will have plenty of options! Same with the ADR's pick the ones with the characters your son likes the most, don't over do it. It can be stressful trying to be here and there at certain times.
> 
> One more thing, keep in mind things & events have changed over the years at GKTW, US, SW & Disney, many are simply improvements, some of those special little things are not options any more (you can no longer ride in the drivers area of the monorail)
> 
> It's a lot but keep asking questions



Thank you and WELCOME BACK!! I can't wait to read about your trip!!


----------



## Amerch

Thanks every one for the info . My only down side right now is not knowing what time we will fly out on 10/1 lol its like 3 1/2 to 4 hrs to the air port ...


----------



## Nanookz

We met with MAW 6 weeks ago and we haven't heard anything back.  That part I'm okay with.  We sent an email to our wish granter 3 days ago and we haven't heard from them.  It would be nice If they would just send an email back saying "haven't heard anything yet".  Takes 1 minute.  but maybe they don't live on email like we do in our family.  I'm not really complaining, I know it is a volunteer organization and these are gifts.  We are great-full.  

Has anyone on the board become a wish granter or volunteer for MAW after being on the receiving side.?  We are thinking about it.


----------



## aym4Him

Nanookz said:


> We met with MAW 6 weeks ago and we haven't heard anything back.  That part I'm okay with.  We sent an email to our wish granter 3 days ago and we haven't heard from them.  It would be nice If they would just send an email back saying "haven't heard anything yet".  Takes 1 minute.  but maybe they don't live on email like we do in our family.  I'm not really complaining, I know it is a volunteer organization and these are gifts.  We are great-full.
> 
> Has anyone on the board become a wish granter or volunteer for MAW after being on the receiving side.?  We are thinking about it.



Awww, I'm sorry you haven't heard anything.  I  at the living on email comment- as I definitely do! I'm fortunate that Ethan's wish granter's are pretty good at returning my emails, even if they don't know the answer right away.  I totally understand about how nice it would be if people would just let you know they don't know the answer- at least you don't feel like you're talking to a wall!  Did they also give you their phone number?  E's wish granters are a husband and wife team and, when we met with them, they gave us a sheet with their phone numbers and email addresses.  If you have the phone number, I'd go ahead and give them a lil ringy-dingy.  Good luck!


----------



## Nanookz

aym4Him said:


> Awww, I'm sorry you haven't heard anything.  I  at the living on email comment- as I definitely do! I'm fortunate that Ethan's wish granter's are pretty good at returning my emails, even if they don't know the answer right away.  I totally understand about how nice it would be if people would just let you know they don't know the answer- at least you don't feel like you're talking to a wall!  Did they also give you their phone number?  E's wish granters are a husband and wife team and, when we met with them, they gave us a sheet with their phone numbers and email addresses.  If you have the phone number, I'd go ahead and give them a lil ringy-dingy.  Good luck!



Well MAW must have been reading this board.  Our wish granters called this morning to inform us that our wish has been granted on Wednesday.  My wife has to call to get more on the details before we tell the family or anyone. 

Still no email though


----------



## Amerch

We had a short but sweet email this am .. 

It was this 

I have the flights booked and am sending out a short itinerary to John's attention. 




Now that we know times of things we can finish up are pre trip report ...


----------



## Amerch

Monday Oct 1 
? Ride to Philly  
930 am depart  to Orlando 
12:00Arrive in Orlando ?
12:30 Check in at GKTW
Orientation
Please choose one of several options to join us:
 Every morning at 9 a.m.
 Each afternoon (check with Guest Services for the time that day)
 Every evening at 7:45 p.m.
Ice Cream Palace
? Food brake settles in to the villa 
? Johns Star
Magic Pillow can be made from 8 a.m. to 9 p.m. in the Castle of Miracles for every child in your
family. Please remember to bring the Magic Pillow Certificate given to your family at Orientation.
?
7:30pm-8:30pm  GKTW Mayor Claytons Hare-Raising Halloween Party 
On the Avenue of Angels!
Katies Kitchen Dinner or Gingerbread House 


Tuesday Oct 2nd
Wake Up 
7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace 
 9:00 am Leave for  Disney  Magic Kindom 

Wednesday Oct 3rd
Wake up 
7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace 
9:00 am Leave for Disney  Animal kingdom & Disney Hollywood 

Kids night out Sign-up in advance by dialing 4322 from any Village phone

Thursday Oct 4th
Wake up 
7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace 
8:00am - 8:30am  GKTW Disney Character Photos  In Julies Safari Theatre 
9:00 am Sea World or universal



6:30pm - 8:30pm GKTH Winter Wonderland Festivities   Along the Avenue! 
Santa Claus, carriage rides and even a parade!( Gktw Christmas Party)
7pm-12Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
Parade at 8:15 pm and 10:30 pm, Fireworks at 9:30 pm

Friday Oct 5th 
7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace 
8:30 - 9:15am  GKTW Universal Character Photos  In the Castle of Miracles!
930 In Car head to Universal

7:30pm - 8:30pm GKTW Pirates and Princesses Party  With Shamu at the Serendipity Stage!
7pm-12 Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
Parade at 8:15 pm and 10:30 pm, Fireworks at 9:30 pm




Sat Oct 6th 
Wake up 
7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace 
Leave for Disney Epcot 


Sunday Oct 7th 
8:00 am Gingerbread House from  GKTW
Ice Cream Palace

11:00 am Vila Check out Can stay in GKTW for the day
Depart 1:50pm from Orlando
Arrive Philly   4:10


----------



## aym4Him

Nanookz said:


> Well MAW must have been reading this board.  Our wish granters called this morning to inform us that our wish has been granted on Wednesday.  My wife has to call to get more on the details before we tell the family or anyone.
> 
> Still no email though



Hahaha! Well, I'm glad you heard something, at least!

We took our son to tour the Wishing Place this afternoon after his cardiology appointment (which he ROCKED!).  Everyone was super-sweet and we met his wish manager.  Unfortunately, we found out she won't be booking flights until September  so I guess there won't be much in the way of hard core planning until then. We were thinking about extending our trip (just b/c GKTW looks so fantastic that we feel like Ethan will absolutely love it, in and of itself and then we can see a couple of parks during our extended time), but I guess I can't check out ressies or anything until I know if we can either go down a few days early or stay a few days later (at an off-site location- probably a WDW resort if we can swing it).  Oh well.  Flying by the seat of my pants is more my nature and, if we don't find out til September, I'm thinking we probably won't be extending b/c I'm not sure what prices will be like at that time.

Amerch, your itinerary looks good!!   I'm a rookie, though


----------



## threelittlebakers

Amerch said:


> Monday Oct 1
> ? Ride to Philly
> 930 am depart  to Orlando
> 12:00Arrive in Orlando ?
> 12:30 Check in at GKTW
> Orientation
> Please choose one of several options to join us:
>  Every morning at 9 a.m.
>  Each afternoon (check with Guest Services for the time that day)
>  Every evening at 7:45 p.m.
> Ice Cream Palace
> ? Food brake settles in to the villa
> ? Johns Star
> Magic Pillow can be made from 8 a.m. to 9 p.m. in the Castle of Miracles for every child in your
> family. Please remember to bring the Magic Pillow Certificate given to your family at Orientation.
> ?
> 7:30pm-8:30pm  GKTW Mayor Claytons Hare-Raising Halloween Party
> On the Avenue of Angels!
> Katies Kitchen Dinner or Gingerbread House
> 
> 
> Tuesday Oct 2nd
> Wake Up
> 7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace
> 9:00 am Leave for  Disney  Magic Kindom
> 
> Wednesday Oct 3rd
> Wake up
> 7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace
> 9:00 am Leave for Disney  Animal kingdom & Disney Hollywood
> 
> Kids night out Sign-up in advance by dialing 4322 from any Village phone
> 
> Thursday Oct 4th
> Wake up
> 7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace
> 8:00am - 8:30am  GKTW Disney Character Photos  In Julies Safari Theatre
> 9:00 am Sea World or universal
> 
> 
> 
> 6:30pm - 8:30pm GKTH Winter Wonderland Festivities   Along the Avenue!
> Santa Claus, carriage rides and even a parade!( Gktw Christmas Party)
> 7pm-12Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
> Parade at 8:15 pm and 10:30 pm, Fireworks at 9:30 pm
> 
> Friday Oct 5th
> 7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace
> 8:30 - 9:15am  GKTW Universal Character Photos  In the Castle of Miracles!
> 930 In Car head to Universal
> 
> 7:30pm - 8:30pm GKTW Pirates and Princesses Party  With Shamu at the Serendipity Stage!
> 7pm-12 Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
> Parade at 8:15 pm and 10:30 pm, Fireworks at 9:30 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat Oct 6th
> Wake up
> 7:45 a.m  Express Start Breakfast in the Ice Cream Palace
> Leave for Disney Epcot
> 
> 
> Sunday Oct 7th
> 8:00 am Gingerbread House from  GKTW
> Ice Cream Palace
> 
> 11:00 am Vila Check out Can stay in GKTW for the day
> Depart 1:50pm from Orlando
> Arrive Philly   4:10




Orientations is either at 11 am or 7:45 pm.  It about a 45 minute orientation.  One parents must go will the other joins the kids with activities around the village.  You can't do your pillow or star until you get the package at orientation.  It has the star in the package and your voucher for the pillow. I made that mistake thinking i can walk into the castle of miracle and have matthew do is star and pillow.  My mistake and i was trying to do it when my husband was at orientations.  Everything sounds great.  Oh if you want at Magic Kingdom at 9:30 am they have a morning celabration at the front enterance but i would leave real early because you have to park, get on monorail, ticket turnstile, and security before even entering into the park.  Its a lot of getting through things to get into the parks. Exspecially with Magic Kingdom and both universal studios a lot of walking to get to the enterance to the parks.


----------



## newdrama12

Give Kids The World has posted 8 pre arrival videos on youtube that show you some of the village and shows you some of what to expect. Just head over to youtube and search for Give Kids the World pre arrival. The videos star Bailee Madison, who you and/or your kids may recognize from "Letters to God" or Wizards of Waverly Place.

Just thought that I would share in case anyone is interested in seeing them if you haven't already.


----------



## aym4Him

Thank you!!!


----------



## Amerch

Ok so there are 6 of us dose this meen we would have to pay the 18% gratuity ?

Are boys are all mst 3 and 4 and the girls are 5 and 7 so they dont eat much..


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Hello everyone, Our tickets are booked for the flights and I was wondering if 

1. Anyone has flown Southwest and how was the experience?

2. If you flew out of Philadelphia, how was the experience?

and 

3. How was Orlando International?

We have four little ones, Ages 7-3 so we are hoping for any tips for a smooth flight, airport experience. 

Thank You


----------



## Teamtori

1. Anyone has flown Southwest and how was the experience?

I have always had good experience on Southwest flights.

2. If you flew out of Philadelphia, how was the experience?

Never have.

3. How was Orlando International?

Orlando is a big airport. Are you staying at GKTW? If so, they have greeters that meet you and will help you. There is a good video on Youtube about it.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Teamtori said:


> 1. Anyone has flown Southwest and how was the experience?
> 
> I have always had good experience on Southwest flights.
> 
> 2. If you flew out of Philadelphia, how was the experience?
> 
> Never have.
> 
> 3. How was Orlando International?
> 
> Orlando is a big airport. Are you staying at GKTW? If so, they have greeters that meet you and will help you. There is a good video on Youtube about it.



Thank you for the information, we are staying at GKTW, so I assume that will make things a little easier for us.


----------



## Teamtori

jmerchlinsky said:


> Thank you for the information, we are staying at GKTW, so I assume that will make things a little easier for us.



Yes, they meet you in the baggage area, help you get your bags, escort you to the rental car place and give you directions on how to get there! So if you can get on the plane, you should be ok!


----------



## blessedmom4

jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello everyone, Our tickets are booked for the flights and I was wondering if
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
> 
> 
> 2. If you flew out of Philadelphia, how was the experience?
> *I have. We had a newborn who just had her second open heart surgery...the experience was easy airport wise, it was just big... *
> 
> 3. How was Orlando International?
> *SIMPLE and easy! Rode the little "monorail" over and was greeted by the GKTW volunteer who knew EXACTLY where to go and what to do! He was awesome!! *
> We have four little ones, Ages 7-3 so we are hoping for any tips for a smooth flight, airport experience.
> *STROLLERS!!!! Or tip the people who drive you to your gate...*
> Thank You





Amerch said:


> Ok so there are 6 of us dose this meen we would have to pay the 18% gratuity ?
> _An automatic 18% gratuity charge will be added to your bill for parties of 6 or more._ *
> I think yes if there are 6 of you, even if they are children... The servers work hard (typically) and deserve a good tip. If you eat counter service you don't have to worry about it.*
> 
> Are boys are all mst 3 and 4 and the girls are 5 and 7 so they dont eat much..



*Counter service might work better?? Then you could split meals...and save money.*


----------



## livndisney

It has been awhile, so I thought I would pop in and say "Welcome" to all the families planning their child's Wish Trip.

I know there have been some questions about the Big Give and what it is, so I thought I would share some info posted in the ton of info in the sticky.

I would like to let everyone know that the Big Gives are not something you can "sign up" for. 

We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time. 

Please don't message members asking for your child to be included. Asking puts us in a postion of having to say no. We really don't want to do that. Posting on other threads does not increase your child's chances. The way the Big Give works is we find you. There is not anything for you to do to make it happen. The planners of the Big Give are in contact with each other and planning Gives months in advance. The Gives are a gift, it's not something to ask for or strongly hint at. If you are chosen for a Give, you will be notified. We are fairly persistent if we don't get an answer the first time we PM too!


Even without a Big Give, EVERY child will have a special and magical trip! 

To all of those getting ready for your trip Have Fun and enjoy a magical week with your child. For those still waiting for dates, hang in there-magic is around the corner!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Amerch said:


> Ok so there are 6 of us dose this meen we would have to pay the 18% gratuity ?
> 
> Are boys are all mst 3 and 4 and the girls are 5 and 7 so they dont eat much..


Disney's rule is that for any group of six or more, even with separate checks, at any table service dining an 18% gratuity will be added.  You will have the option to give an additional tip if you feel like it.  (and with four small children, possibly the tip should be higher if they create a mess.

And this applies both in the Parks and the Resorts.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

livndisney said:


> It has been awhile, so I thought I would pop in and say "Welcome" to all the families planning their child's Wish Trip.
> 
> I know there have been some questions about the Big Give and what it is, so I thought I would share some info posted in the ton of info in the sticky.
> 
> I would like to let everyone know that the Big Gives are not something you can "sign up" for.
> 
> We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time.
> 
> Please don't message members asking for your child to be included. Asking puts us in a postion of having to say no. We really don't want to do that. Posting on other threads does not increase your child's chances. The way the Big Give works is we find you. There is not anything for you to do to make it happen. The planners of the Big Give are in contact with each other and planning Gives months in advance. The Gives are a gift, it's not something to ask for or strongly hint at. If you are chosen for a Give, you will be notified. We are fairly persistent if we don't get an answer the first time we PM too!
> 
> 
> Even without a Big Give, EVERY child will have a special and magical trip!
> 
> To all of those getting ready for your trip Have Fun and enjoy a magical week with your child. For those still waiting for dates, hang in there-magic is around the corner!




Livindisney, thank you for your reply it certainly enlightened me as to what the Big Give was, as I was not sure I just saw it in several of the Pre trip reports I read, I don't think anyone was asking to be included or "strongly hinting" at that, but  curious as to how they could help out as well. I know our son is going to have a wonderful time no matter what, and that is what is important to me. But thank you again for clearing things up.


----------



## livndisney

jmerchlinsky said:


> Livindisney, thank you for your reply it certainly enlightened me as to what the Big Give was, as I was not sure I just saw it in several of the Pre trip reports I read, I don't think anyone was asking to be included or "strongly hinting" at that, but  curious as to how they could help out as well. I know our son is going to have a wonderful time no matter what, and that is what is important to me. But thank you again for clearing things up.



We have had people get really creative about asking to be included, some even after being told no several times. That is why we had to create the info I posted. We are starting to see quite a few more "hinters" (and some just come right out and ask), and since this thread is where most Wish families "connect", it was time for a gentle "reminder". 

For anyone that wants to help give to a BIG GIVE (We would love to have you).

http://www.disbiggive.com


----------



## Amerch

livndisney said:


> We have had people get really creative about asking to be included, some even after being told no several times. That is why we had to create the info I posted. We are starting to see quite a few more "hinters" (and some just come right out and ask), and since this thread is where most Wish families "connect", it was time for a gentle "reminder".
> 
> For anyone that wants to help give to a BIG GIVE (We would love to have you).
> 
> http://www.disbiggive.com



Thank you so much for the quick replies .
We woud love to help out at some point but not sure what we can do to help outhers . We will talk about it and let you know . May be a few months off but we will let u know .


----------



## Teamtori

livndisney said:


> We have had people get really creative about asking to be included, some even after being told no several times. That is why we had to create the info I posted. We are starting to see quite a few more "hinters" (and some just come right out and ask), and since this thread is where most Wish families "connect", it was time for a gentle "reminder".
> 
> For anyone that wants to help give to a BIG GIVE (We would love to have you).
> 
> http://www.disbiggive.com



I signed up for the Big Give that is going on now. I'm so excited to take part in it! I hope they like what I make (pjs)!!


----------



## livndisney

Teamtori said:


> I signed up for the Big Give that is going on now. I'm so excited to take part in it! I hope they like what I make (pjs)!!



I am sure they will love your work! I have seen the pics of stuff you are making-it is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## sarsop524

We got travel dates for Sarah's wish trip, we will be traveling the week of November 28-24.  I am wondering if anyone has experience with the parks on a major holiday like that?  I have looked at some of the sites that tell which days are the busiest, and that info varies!  Just wondering if we should avoid Magic Kingdom that day, or is not typically packed??  I really haven't started mapping out a plan, but I will do that soon  Any suggestions for that week would be appreciated


----------



## Mama2Josh

Hi!

I just wanted to introduce our MAW family. I'm Tara (Mom). I have a wonderful fiance, Eric. My son Joshua is our wish kid, and Eric's daughter Lexi rounds out the family. Josh and Lexi are both 8 (2 months apart).
Josh was born with a congenital heart defect and had emergency surgery as soon as he was born. He has had numerous surgeries (both for his heart and other issues) and just went through his most recent open heart surgery to have his pulmonary valve replaced last month. The day we got home from the hospital, we found a letter from MAW saying he had been approved to have a wish granted. How cool is that?!?!
Joshua is a huge Harry Potter fan and Disney fan, so he is wishing to go to WWHP and WDW. He's also a lover of Legos, but we kept Legoland off his wishlist cause we didn't think he would enjoy it as much as WDW.
We've met with his Wish team once, and are waiting to hear when we will be going. We are all very excited - this will be the first trip to WDW for Josh, Eric and Lexi, and I haven't been there in over 20 years.
Well, I guess that's enough of an intro. I'm so happy I've found this forum. Any guidance regarding these boards or WWHP or WDW or MAW is greatly appreciated!

Tara


----------



## Nanookz

sarsop524 said:


> We got travel dates for Sarah's wish trip, we will be traveling the week of November 28-24.  I am wondering if anyone has experience with the parks on a major holiday like that?  I have looked at some of the sites that tell which days are the busiest, and that info varies!  Just wondering if we should avoid Magic Kingdom that day, or is not typically packed??  I really haven't started mapping out a plan, but I will do that soon  Any suggestions for that week would be appreciated



We went to Disney world during thanksgiving two years ago. Starting with Friday before the parks get busier everyday until the Sunday after thanksgiving.  For thanksgiving day we went o Epcot because of the size and just wondered around the world showcase and hit a couple of rides with fast passes.  On a scale of 1-10 thanksgiving day will be a 9 or 10.  If you can be there at opening and try to follow a touring plan from touringplans.com.  The MAW pass will probably make things easier for you.  We generally go first thing then take a break around one then come back about four but we have have small kids that needed a nap. There will be a lot of people but it is still Disney world.


----------



## jenb1023

jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello everyone, Our tickets are booked for the flights and I was wondering if
> 
> 1. Anyone has flown Southwest and how was the experience?
> 
> 2. If you flew out of Philadelphia, how was the experience?
> 
> and
> 
> 3. How was Orlando International?
> 
> We have four little ones, Ages 7-3 so we are hoping for any tips for a smooth flight, airport experience.
> 
> Thank You



Hi there!  I see you live in sunbury - I live right outside of harrisburg in camp hill.  I would check to see if you can fly out of Harrisburg airport - much smaller and easier to handle than philly.  Frontier has direct flights to Orlando from Harrisburg several days a week so the flight only takes a little over two hours and no plane changes.

***oops just saw that the tickets are already booked.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Mama2Josh said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just wanted to introduce our MAW family. I'm Tara (Mom). I have a wonderful fiance, Eric. My son Joshua is our wish kid, and Eric's daughter Lexi rounds out the family. Josh and Lexi are both 8 (2 months apart).
> Josh was born with a congenital heart defect and had emergency surgery as soon as he was born. He has had numerous surgeries (both for his heart and other issues) and just went through his most recent open heart surgery to have his pulmonary valve replaced last month. The day we got home from the hospital, we found a letter from MAW saying he had been approved to have a wish granted. How cool is that?!?!
> Joshua is a huge Harry Potter fan and Disney fan, so he is wishing to go to WWHP and WDW. He's also a lover of Legos, but we kept Legoland off his wishlist cause we didn't think he would enjoy it as
> much as WDW.
> We've met with his Wish team once, and are waiting to hear when we will be
> going. We are all very excited - this will be the first trip to WDW for Josh, Eric and Lexi, and I haven't been there in over 20 years.
> Well, I guess that's enough of an intro. I'm so happy I've found this forum.
> Any guidance regarding these boards or WWHP or WDW or MAW is greatly
> appreciated!
> 
> Tara



Wow .. Your intro sound a lot like mine ! My son is almost 8 and was born with a CHD and had OHS when he was 12 weeks old. He is still absent a pulmonary valve ( not sure when it will need to be fixed ) and his wish was to go to Harry Potter world ! 

I'm in the process of writing our trip report now since went last month if you want to check it out. ( 
the link is in my siggie) If you have any other specific questions you can ask me as well. It was an 
awesome trip !!


----------



## Amerch

Will they let you take a Ice Pack on South West to keep Medications cold ?


----------



## Lilfoot93

Hi I am Jackie. My son Trevor is my wish kid. He will be 7 in a few weeks. He has a heart defect pulmonary atresia. He has had 6 surgeries so far. Right now he is doing well so I was shocked when a friend nominated him for MAW and found out that yes his wish will be granted. We will have someone come out to the house in the next couple of weeks. He is into Legos and he is always talking about going to Disney World and doing Jedi training. He has two little sisters that are 3 1/2. I am still processing the fact that he qualifies. It brings back a lot of emotions of when he was first born and his future was uncertain. His next surgery will most likely be in 2-3 years as he currently does not have a pulmonary valve. I am glad I have found this forum and look forward to reading all of your magical stories.

Jackie


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilfoot93 said:


> Hi I am Jackie. My son Trevor is my wish kid. He will be 7 in a few weeks. He has a heart defect pulmonary atresia. He has had 6 surgeries so far. Right now he is doing well so I was shocked when a friend nominated him for MAW and found out that yes his wish will be granted. We will have someone come out to the house in the next couple of weeks. He is into Legos and he is always talking about going to Disney World and doing Jedi training. He has two little sisters that are 3 1/2. I am still processing the fact that he qualifies. It brings back a lot of emotions of when he was first born and his future was uncertain. His next surgery will most likely be in 2-3 years as he currently does not have a pulmonary valve. I am glad I have found this forum and look forward to reading all of your magical stories.
> 
> Jackie



Hi ... another heart mom here ! My son, Jayden, was born with a heart defect as well. We had our trip in April and had a wonderful time !!

I understand how you feel about getting the wish. I wa shocked and excited at the same time. It was sort of bittersweet. But knowing my little guy was having his wish granted gave me the chills every time I thought about it.
You and your family are in for a real treat !!


----------



## Amerch

So i was at Walmart today and guss what i found ?! Mickey Mouse kids shirts on sale $1 each .. So cool I am gonna give um the shirts the day we get the Tickets from MAW ... I think it will be cool for them ...


----------



## Hopem19

Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get your photo pass cd?


----------



## Lilfoot93

Thanks Michelle! I am happy that he gets to be blessed this way. We had our wish grantor call yesterday to set up an appointment but we asked them if we could wait a couple weeks to set up a meeting as we just found out my Father in law has throat cancer and they want to start radiation and chemo in the next couple of weeks. Right now we need to focus on. Him and find out exactly what is going on then we can focus on Trevor. They were very understanding and will call us back in a couple weeks. I see you have twins... Mine are 3.5! 

Jackie


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilfoot93 said:


> Thanks Michelle! I am happy that he gets to be blessed this way. We had our wish grantor call yesterday to set up an appointment but we asked them if we could wait a couple weeks to set up a meeting as we just found out my Father in law has throat cancer and they want to start radiation and chemo in the next couple of weeks. Right now we need to focus on. Him and find out exactly what is going on then we can focus on Trevor. They were very understanding and will call us back in a couple weeks. I see you have twins... Mine are 3.5!
> 
> Jackie



Sending prayers and pixie dust to your Father in law. I hope they can find the right treatment plan for him and he has a full recovery. 

Twins are great !!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Moodyzblu said:


> Sending prayers and pixie dust to your Father in law. I hope they can find the right treatment plan for him and he has a full recovery.
> 
> Twins are great !!




Thank you for the prayers. They mean a lot. 


Do I post all my questions on this thread or is their somewhere else to do that? I have been looking around and want to make sure I do it right  

What Trev loves the most is Legos and Star Wars. He has talked about being a Jedi in training since a friend came back from Disney a few months ago. Has anyone do e this as part of their wish? I recently seen that Disney World has a Star Wars weekend. I think Trev would be over the moon to do something like that. He hasn't seen or heard about it so he does not know it exists. 

Do the wish grantors only talk to the kids about what they want or can parents suggest things like the Star Wars weekend and not have their child know? 

The other place he has wanted to go is Lego Land. Is that close to the other Disney adventures? We have never been to Lego Land so I am not sure what to expect there. 

Thanks!
Jackie


----------



## newdrama12

Lilfoot93 said:


> Thank you for the prayers. They mean a lot.
> 
> 
> Do I post all my questions on this thread or is their somewhere else to do that? I have been looking around and want to make sure I do it right
> 
> What Trev loves the most is Legos and Star Wars. He has talked about being a Jedi in training since a friend came back from Disney a few months ago. Has anyone do e this as part of their wish? I recently seen that Disney World has a Star Wars weekend. I think Trev would be over the moon to do something like that. He hasn't seen or heard about it so he does not know it exists.
> 
> Do the wish grantors only talk to the kids about what they want or can parents suggest things like the Star Wars weekend and not have their child know?
> 
> The other place he has wanted to go is Lego Land. Is that close to the other Disney adventures? We have never been to Lego Land so I am not sure what to expect there.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



LegoLand is about 45 minutes away from Disney.


----------



## Amerch

Where is a good place to get low cost autograph books ?


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilfoot93 said:


> Thank you for the prayers. They mean a lot.
> 
> 
> Do I post all my questions on this thread or is their somewhere else to do that? I have been looking around and want to make sure I do it right
> 
> What Trev loves the most is Legos and Star Wars. He has talked about being a Jedi in training since a friend came back from Disney a few months ago. Has anyone do e this as part of their wish? I recently seen that Disney World has a Star Wars weekend. I think Trev would be over the moon to do something like that. He hasn't seen or heard about it so he does not know it exists.
> 
> Do the wish grantors only talk to the kids about what they want or can parents suggest things like the Star Wars weekend and not have their child know?
> 
> The other place he has wanted to go is Lego Land. Is that close to the other Disney adventures? We have never been to Lego Land so I am not sure what
> to expect there.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



Yes ! You can post your questions here ! 

I don't know if anyone has asked to do Jedi training as their wish .. But I've known wish families that have done it as part of their Hollywood Studios day. But you have to sign up for it as soon as you get into the park and come back at a later time. It fills up FAST !
Star Wars weekends only happen in May .. So if you get your wish approved and want to attend this, then you would have to wait until next May. 
Legoland tickets are available at GKTW and as Daniel stated it's about 45 minutes from the WDW area. Looks like fun .. But we didn't  go. My boys didn't want to give up any Disney days !! 

The wish granters talk to the kids and ask them a ton of questions about what they like the best. Color,tv shows,movies,toys,games, food ... Everything !! Then they ask the child what their wish is. They really want to hear it from the child to make sure it's THEIR wish and not their parents. Our grantor told me some stories about parents who got angry that their child wished for something other than what the parent wanted !! I think the best thing you can do is talk it over with Trev and let him know what his options are as far as Disney and all the Star Wars stuff there. I know I was a little nervous when Jayden was talking to the grantors because he could have told them anything !! But we talked about it beforehand and he was pretty adamant about going to Harry Potter world.  

Good luck !!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Thanks to you both for the info. I went ahead and showed Trev the Star Wars weekend and his eyes lit up like it was Christmas morning! I gave him a journal that he can write in for things he wants or places to go. I told him he can show it to the wish grantors when they get here. He can be shy at times so this might be a good way to get him talking. 

He has been talking about Star Wars weekend all day now... If he does get to go to Star Wars weekend I think it will be Daddy's wish too  

Jackie


----------



## lorasmom

Lilfoot93 said:


> Thank you for the prayers. They mean a lot.
> 
> 
> Do I post all my questions on this thread or is their somewhere else to do that? I have been looking around and want to make sure I do it right
> 
> What Trev loves the most is Legos and Star Wars. He has talked about being a Jedi in training since a friend came back from Disney a few months ago. Has anyone do e this as part of their wish? I recently seen that Disney World has a Star Wars weekend. I think Trev would be over the moon to do something like that. He hasn't seen or heard about it so he does not know it exists.
> 
> Do the wish grantors only talk to the kids about what they want or can parents suggest things like the Star Wars weekend and not have their child know?
> 
> The other place he has wanted to go is Lego Land. Is that close to the other Disney adventures? We have never been to Lego Land so I am not sure what to expect there.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



Disneyland and Legoland are a bit more than 45 minutes - depending on traffic, probably closer to 1:15-1:30. 

We are still kind of just waiting  . I emailed our coordinator yesterday to see if we could get at least our flight info, but nope. We won't get any details until we're about 1.5 weeks out. 

This makes me super, super twitchy. It's not like me to leave the planning to someone else.


----------



## Teamtori

Lilfoot93 said:


> T
> 
> Do the wish grantors only talk to the kids about what they want or can parents suggest things like the Star Wars weekend and not have their child know?
> 
> The other place he has wanted to go is Lego Land. Is that close to the other Disney adventures? We have never been to Lego Land so I am not sure what to expect there.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



It is fine to show your kids some options of what places are. My daughter had heard of Disney World, but after she saw some videos, she definitely wanted to go. The letter they gave us said to think of where you wanted to go, what you wanted to have, what you wanted to be, and who you wanted to meet. Those were the baseline questions. So we asked Tori those things and that helped her narrow it down before the wish granters came. I'm not sure if you know, but you can get free tickets to Legoland at Give Kids the World.




lorasmom said:


> We are still kind of just waiting  . I emailed our coordinator yesterday to see if we could get at least our flight info, but nope. We won't get any details until we're about 1.5 weeks out.
> 
> This makes me super, super twitchy. It's not like me to leave the planning to someone else.



I'm the same way...we "lucked" out because they aren't paying for our one son to come because he lives at the house part time and part time at his moms. So we have to pay for his flight so we were able to get the information early!


----------



## Lilfoot93

lorasmom said:


> Disneyland and Legoland are a bit more than 45 minutes - depending on traffic, probably closer to 1:15-1:30.
> 
> We are still kind of just waiting  . I emailed our coordinator yesterday to see if we could get at least our flight info, but nope. We won't get any details until we're about 1.5 weeks out.
> 
> This makes me super, super twitchy. It's not like me to leave the planning to someone else.




Thanks for the info. That would be a long drive! 

How stressful not to get any details until a week before you leave!






Teamtori said:


> It is fine to show your kids some options of what places are. My daughter had heard of Disney World, but after she saw some videos, she definitely wanted to go. The letter they gave us said to think of where you wanted to go, what you wanted to have, what you wanted to be, and who you wanted to meet. Those were the baseline questions. So we asked Tori those things and that helped her narrow it down before the wish granters came. I'm not sure if you know, but you can get free tickets to Legoland at Give Kids the World.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I showed Trev Star Wars weekend and his eyes lit up like it was Christmas morning! The other things he has came up with is Disneyworld, Seaworld, 2 star wars Lego sets he really wants, and. The sweetest of all was for his sisters to each have a wish granted
> 
> 
> I did not know they have Legoland tix at Give Kids the World. That is good to know.
> 
> My Father in law had his CAT scan yesterday to see if the cancer has progressed. Now we wait again for results. Trevor should be meeting with the wish grantors as soon as school is out. If he does pick Star Wars weekend at Disney he is going to have a ling time to wait!
> 
> Jackie


----------



## Teamtori

> Thanks. I showed Trev Star Wars weekend and his eyes lit up like it was Christmas morning! The other things he has came up with is Disneyworld, Seaworld, 2 star wars Lego sets he really wants, and. The sweetest of all was for his sisters to each have a wish granted
> 
> 
> I did not know they have Legoland tix at Give Kids the World. That is good to know.
> 
> My Father in law had his CAT scan yesterday to see if the cancer has progressed. Now we wait again for results. Trevor should be meeting with the wish grantors as soon as school is out. If he does pick Star Wars weekend at Disney he is going to have a ling time to wait!
> 
> Jackie



Best wishes to your father in law Jackie!

So if he chooses to go to Disney World, he will get 3 days in Disney, 2 days at Universal Studios, and 1 day at Seaworld (I mention it because it was on his list.) You can also get tickets to other places or go other places if you want (like Legoland). So that would cover a lot of his wishes in one place.


----------



## yeti5353

feeling dumb here but i only see reply options-how do I do an intro post?

Deb


----------



## yeti5353

answering my own question, I see posting a reply puts up a new post.

We are from minnesota and my ten year old daughter with progressive kidney disease is waiting for her wish granters to come and hear her wish to go to WDW and other florida fun spots

Deb


----------



## Lilfoot93

Welcome! 

I am new myself. Everyone has been very helpful answering my questions. My son Trevor is my wish kid. We will be having the wish grantors come soon too. As of now he is wanting to go to Star Wars weekend. He is 6.

Jackie


----------



## Moodyzblu

yeti5353 said:


> answering my own question, I see posting a reply puts up a new post.
> 
> We are from minnesota and my ten year old daughter with progressive kidney disease is waiting for her wish granters to come and hear her wish to go to WDW and other florida fun spots
> 
> Deb



Welcome Deb ! I'm Michelle and we went on my wish kid, Jayden's, wish trip in April. We went to WDW and Universal. You're in for an amazing adventure !!


----------



## Rx774

Forgive my ignorance.  I introduced ourselves to the Welcome Board, but not to you guys officially...

Ok where do we start our  Make A Wish Trip(s) are unique.  

Allow me to explain.  We are the proud parents of not only 1, but 2 children eligible for Make A Wish. Both our daughter Annika (age 10) and son Christian ( age 6) were born with MSUD (Maple Syrup Urine Disease), a rare metabolic disorder that prevents the body from breaking down protein properly.  I know, we never heard of this condition before either.  Annika was diagnosed at day 5 because of the newborn screen.  Her pediatrician called us and asked us strange questions. How is Annika doing? Do you smell Maple Syrup around her diaper? By this time, her room REAKED of it, but as new parents, we thought it was a byproduct smell of the diaper. We were told to rush her to Childrens Hospital of Philadelphia, where she spent the following 2 weeks in the NICU. Her brain had swollen, due to the amino acids her body not be able to metabolize, becoming toxic in her brain.  She was coma like for days, but every day, she got better and better as those harmful levels dropped.  If it was as simple as having a low protein diet, this disease wouldnt be that bad, but other stimuli could set this condition off. Colds, stress, even something as simple as not eating enough prior to bed, could disrupt her.  The initial stages were slowed speech, and the inability of your child to hold themselves up right. Think V8 commercials.

Our son Christian went through a similar phase. Diagnosis, treatment and release. Both kids would have their bouts in the hospital, which would usually last a few days at a time. One day, we had them in the hospital, at the same time. Down the hall from one another. We learned about the transplant option when Annika was about 6, but we decided that endeavor was just too much.  Then 1 day Christian, had a really bad episode while in the hospital, and have seizure really badly.  My husband, who was spending the night with him told me that the doctors were running in at out frantically, and Christian had his eyes wide open but nobody was home.  He was in a coma, and we knew what the next phase was. Luckily he recovered fully. And that was the last straw for us. We decided, why have this over our their heads forever.  We elected to get a transplant for both kids.  It was discovered that Annika had a hole in her heart when they examined her body for transplant ready.  So she had to have it surgically prepared.  Our poor child was going through so much. Eventually they were both able to receive liver transplants, which didnt cure them  on a genetic level, but alleviated all the negative aspects of MSUD.

So here we are, years later, just finding out about MAW.  My husband has referred them, and the MAW team has answered our call. MAW called yesterday to schedule an appointment to see us soon.  Our son wants to go to Universal Studios in California.  We are hoping they include a pass to Disney while out there.  Our daughter wants to do a Disney Cruise.  We wouldnt push for both in 1 year, Im a SAHM, but my husband has already used some vaca time for when we visited his mom in Florida.  Thanks   My name is Shana.  My husband's  name is Robert btw. for taking the time to read all of this.


----------



## jon03015

yeti5353 said:


> answering my own question, I see posting a reply puts up a new post.
> 
> We are from minnesota and my ten year old daughter with progressive kidney disease is waiting for her wish granters to come and hear her wish to go to WDW and other florida fun spots
> 
> Deb



A fellow kidney mom! I don't meet others very ofter. Welcome tot he board! How exciting that you are going to go to Florida! My son is 4 (will be 5) and we are going in January! We are super excited. Again, WELCOME!!!


----------



## Amerch

Ok so i m working on where we want to eat in the park. There is 6 of us but the kids dont eat much and we will do the other meals at GKTW, has ave one done the snack and Quick service ? Is that a good way to stretch your money ?


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

Amerch said:


> Ok so i m working on where we want to eat in the park. There is 6 of us but the kids dont eat much and we will do the other meals at GKTW, has ave one done the snack and Quick service ? Is that a good way to stretch your money ?



Hi, we were also a family of 6 on our wish trip & couldn't bring ourselves to pay the prices in the park for food. We had a stroller along & brought a small cooler and brought in snacks & drinks. We went to the Wal-Mart down the road from GKTW to stock-up. We also ordered pizza at GKTW several evenings and took the left-overs to the park. By eating breakfast at the village & dinner there as well (most days) we snacked through lunch - which by the way maximized our time in the park as our wish kid didn't have much energy & didn't last too long, and saved money. We bought ice cream once and it cost $25 for us all to have a small treat. That was all the money we spent on food in the park the whole trip! But, after saying all that, I think different people have different thoughts on the matter. We are a family that very rarely eats out & it pains us to spend huge dollars on a meal out when we could choose to use the money differently.


----------



## Amerch

icecreamforbreakfast said:


> Hi, we were also a family of 6 on our wish trip & couldn't bring ourselves to pay the prices in the park for food. We had a stroller along & brought a small cooler and brought in snacks & drinks. We went to the Wal-Mart down the road from GKTW to stock-up. We also ordered pizza at GKTW several evenings and took the left-overs to the park. By eating breakfast at the village & dinner there as well (most days) we snacked through lunch - which by the way maximized our time in the park as our wish kid didn't have much energy & didn't last too long, and saved money. We bought ice cream once and it cost $25 for us all to have a small treat. That was all the money we spent on food in the park the whole trip! But, after saying all that, I think different people have different thoughts on the matter. We are a family that very rarely eats out & it pains us to spend huge dollars on a meal out when we could choose to use the money differently.




Thank you for the in site . We live on a tight budget so i look for ways to save every day . Since i do not know the size of are expenses check i would rather under plan than over plan . How far down is the walmart?
Is it a super center ? How old was every one ?


----------



## Moodyzblu

Amerch said:


> Ok so i m working on where we want to eat in the park. There is 6 of us but the kids dont eat much and we will do the other meals at GKTW, has ave one done the snack and Quick service ? Is that a good way to stretch your money ?



We only did quick service meals on our trip. Like your kids .. mine are not big eaters and neither are my older son and I, so QS worked out great for us. We ate breakfast at GKTW and had dinner there like 3-4 nights. The Walmart is right at the beginning of the street that GKTW is on ! It's a super center and they also have a huge Disney section. I shopped in there for a few things to buy to bring back home because it's much cheaper there than IN the parks.


----------



## Amerch

Moodyzblu said:


> We only did quick service meals on our trip. Like your kids .. mine are not big eaters and neither are my older son and I, so QS worked out great for us. We ate breakfast at GKTW and had dinner there like 3-4 nights. The Walmart is right at the beginning of the street that GKTW is on ! It's a super center and they also have a huge Disney section. I shopped in there for a few things to buy to bring back home because it's much cheaper there than IN the parks.



Thank you very much we have walmart now on are day one list fly in go to give kids the world do what ever we need to there walmart back to give kids the world and rest for a very long day 2


----------



## Lilfoot93

So Trevor has it narroewd down to a few things he would like... Maybe by the time the wish grantors come he will have chosen what he really wants!

Right now his list includes Star Wars weekend, Jedi training, meeting the Star Wars characters, Legoland, Sea World, Magic Kingdome, going on an animal safari, and 2 Lego sets... 

When we first told him he did not quite get it and he wanted it to be sunny all the time and for his sisters to get a wish... How times have changed now that he has really thought about it! We will meet with the wish grantors once school is out. 

Do the wish grantors usually get the wish kiddos to state their exact wish on the first meeting? We have told Trev that he will need to narrow it down to a couple things he really wants! I knew it would involve Star Wars and/or Legos! 

My FIL has had more testing but we have not heard anything back yet. I am taking that as a good sign! He has larynx/vocal chord cancer and should start treatment soon. Thanks to everyone who has been lifting him up in prayer.

Jackie


----------



## lorasmom

Lilfoot93 said:


> So Trevor has it narroewd down to a few things he would like... Maybe by the time the wish grantors come he will have chosen what he really wants!
> 
> Right now his list includes Star Wars weekend, Jedi training, meeting the Star Wars characters, Legoland, Sea World, Magic Kingdome, going on an animal safari, and 2 Lego sets...
> 
> When we first told him he did not quite get it and he wanted it to be sunny all the time and for his sisters to get a wish... How times have changed now that he has really thought about it! We will meet with the wish grantors once school is out.
> 
> Do the wish grantors usually get the wish kiddos to state their exact wish on the first meeting? We have told Trev that he will need to narrow it down to a couple things he really wants! I knew it would involve Star Wars and/or Legos!
> 
> My FIL has had more testing but we have not heard anything back yet. I am taking that as a good sign! He has larynx/vocal chord cancer and should start treatment soon. Thanks to everyone who has been lifting him up in prayer.
> 
> Jackie


Our wish granters asked a TON of questions - everything from favorite color, favorite food, favorite characters. They asked if you could be/meet/do/go anywhere/anything. And eventually narrowed it down to three wishes. 

Don't worry, they'll find what he truly wants - that's what they do 



Updates posted to my PTR - link below


----------



## Mama2Josh

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for MAW to get back to you about which wish will be granted and possible dates? 
Josh's team met with him a few weeks ago, but we haven't heard anything since. We're waiting to find out if he gets to go to WWHP and WDW, and if his soon-to-be step-sister (Lexi) will get to go with us. It would be nice to be able to talk to Lexi about it - right now it's very hush hush since we don't know yet if MAW will allow her to go.


----------



## Teamtori

They got back to us really quickly, but we were trying to go in July so that meant they had to hurry a little. For us, they would NOT pay for Tori's stepbrother. The paperwork we got said that they only paid for "children living FULL TIME in the home." Since we split custody, he was not included,even though he is there half time with us, halftime with his mom.

On the plus side, he can stay at GKTW with us etc, but we have to pay for Park tickets, souveniers (they make a big deal about this..like not to pay for him with our expense check ) and his flight to Orlando.


----------



## jon03015

We have never been to Disney World, and the more I read the more I realize that I want to know more about the parks so I can figure out what rides we really want to do, and even what we want to pass up. And from everyone's TR you can't do it all! Does anyone have suggestions of books or blogs??? We are going in January! Only 8 more months!!!! LOL. Feels sooooo far away!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Mama2Josh said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for MAW to get back to you about which wish will be granted and possible dates?
> Josh's team met with him a few weeks ago, but we haven't heard anything since. We're waiting to find out if he gets to go to WWHP and WDW, and if his soon-to-be step-sister (Lexi) will get to go with us. It would be nice to be able to talk to Lexi about it - right now it's very hush hush since we don't know yet if MAW will allow her to go.



I know each chapter is different. We heard back right away. Also, if you stay at GKTW then you'll get to do BOTH WWoHP and Disney !!


----------



## LittleEsmom

The phone call we have been waiting on came yesterday
We will have a meeting with MAW this Sat. in Huntsville, AL. Do you think it will be a problem to wait for a time closer to Emma's b-day in March to go on her wish trip? That is also spring break for next school year. I just want to try to not miss a whole lot of school. Everyone's input would be VERY helpful so thanks in advance.


----------



## Amerch

LittleEsmom said:


> The phone call we have been waiting on came yesterday
> We will have a meeting with MAW this Sat. in Huntsville, AL. Do you think it will be a problem to wait for a time closer to Emma's b-day in March to go on her wish trip? That is also spring break for next school year. I just want to try to not miss a whole lot of school. Everyone's input would be VERY helpful so thanks in advance.



They have you pick 3 dates that you want and they see what one they can make work


----------



## lorasmom

LittleEsmom said:


> The phone call we have been waiting on came yesterday
> We will have a meeting with MAW this Sat. in Huntsville, AL. Do you think it will be a problem to wait for a time closer to Emma's b-day in March to go on her wish trip? That is also spring break for next school year. I just want to try to not miss a whole lot of school. Everyone's input would be VERY helpful so thanks in advance.



Our wish grantor's had us pick 3 possible dates. 

HOWEVER - for whatever reason, our MAW chapter has a policy to not schedule wishes near a holiday. So, our first possible date (Christmas vacation) was nixed, as was our second (spring break, because it ran into Easter). Not all chapters have this policy, but it would be good to know if yours does so you pick dates that will work the first time.


----------



## taliasmom

Hi! My name is Charolott, and I'm Talia's mom.  Talia has the late infantile version of Batten's disease, and we just got our welcome letter from Make-a-wish! We have an appointment with them on Monday (we live far from the office).  I'm married to Link, Talia's Daddy, and I'm also Reno's mom, Talia's extra super helpful 17 year old brother.  Talia can no longer communicate effectively (she can laugh, smile, and cry, but it's when she wants to, not when you want her to), so we want to wish for Disneyworld and the Give Kids The World experience.  I don't know if that will work out because we live in CA and the lady on the phone at maw said that most kids who can't communicate only get sent to DisneyLand because they don't know the difference between california and florida.  It's really the GKTW part that makes the difference though, so I'm hoping they will make an exception. We'll know more Monday.  I've love snooping around on here and reading all the happy stories though, I'll post pictures soon, at work right now, better get off of here!


----------



## yeti5353

the wish granters came tonight to do the interview so our journey has begun!

Just need to wait for approval and dates


----------



## lorasmom

yeti5353 said:


> the wish granters came tonight to do the interview so our journey has begun!
> 
> Just need to wait for approval and dates



Woohoo!!


----------



## sarsop524

I made our first dining reservation for Sarah's trip yesterday...makes the planning start to get a little more exciting  We are traveling in about five months, so plenty of time to get everything organized!  I was wondering if Maroo is still on this board, or if anyone else has a spread sheet similar to hers?  I read on quite a few PTRs that it was a helpful planning tool


----------



## Moodyzblu

yeti5353 said:


> the wish granters came tonight to do the interview so our journey has begun!
> 
> Just need to wait for approval and dates



Thats awesome !!


----------



## yeti5353

This sounds super shallow-please dont take it that way.  Molly's 13 year old sister is coming on the trip.  Can anyone tell me if teen siblings get gifts from give kids the world and if so what?  Molly really has a hard time with her sister NOT getting somethig and she even asked her wish granters to help her do something special for her sister on the trip.   If gktw does not give teens gifts I will probably collect some things to leave as gifts for her sister.

thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## Amerch

yeti5353 said:


> This sounds super shallow-please dont take it that way.  Molly's 13 year old sister is coming on the trip.  Can anyone tell me if teen siblings get gifts from give kids the world and if so what?  Molly really has a hard time with her sister NOT getting somethig and she even asked her wish granters to help her do something special for her sister on the trip.   If gktw does not give teens gifts I will probably collect some things to leave as gifts for her sister.
> 
> thanks for any help you can give me



rom what i have herd they get something at the Christmas party , They get to make a pillow and they villa gifts are for the hole family ... Hope it helps some There is a walmart down the road if you want to pick up extra disney type stuff at low prices


----------



## newdrama12

yeti5353 said:


> This sounds super shallow-please dont take it that way.  Molly's 13 year old sister is coming on the trip.  Can anyone tell me if teen siblings get gifts from give kids the world and if so what?  Molly really has a hard time with her sister NOT getting somethig and she even asked her wish granters to help her do something special for her sister on the trip.   If gktw does not give teens gifts I will probably collect some things to leave as gifts for her sister.
> 
> thanks for any help you can give me



Yes, her sister will receive gifts. Both will be able to make a pillow, get a gift from Santa at the Winter Wonderland party, and the gift givers will leave gifts for both children.


----------



## Moodyzblu

yeti5353 said:


> This sounds super shallow-please dont take it that way.  Molly's 13 year old sister is coming on the trip.  Can anyone tell me if teen siblings get gifts from give kids the world and if so what?  Molly really has a hard time with her sister NOT getting somethig and she even asked her wish granters to help her do something special for her sister on the trip.   If gktw does not give teens gifts I will probably collect some things to leave as gifts for her sister.
> 
> thanks for any help you can give me



Not shallow at all .. it's good to be prepared ! 

This sort of made me laugh remembering the Christmas party and the ladies at the toy cart were trying to get Jeremy to choose a gift and when he said "no thank you" they said "it's ok .. all kids get a gift" and then he says "but I'm 20 years old !!" and they were like "Ohhhhh !!" and we all laughed.


----------



## yeti5353

are there gifts a 13 year old girl would want?


----------



## Moodyzblu

yeti5353 said:


> are there gifts a 13 year old girl would want?



They have games appropriate for her age. I think it was Bop It and Catch Phrase ? Or something similar.


----------



## Amerch

Has any one used a cares before ? Dose any one know where i can rent or borrow one . Are MAW trip will be are only time we fly so I really dont want to but 1 to use 2 times ..


----------



## taliasmom

I'm so excited! We had our intial interview with MAW in Bakersfield,CA.  Talia was on her best reponsive behavior and the lady agreed that DW and GKTW was a good choice for us! Yay! So signed a few papers and just waiting on approval and dates.  We can't wait, I was hoping we could get out of CA.  I was going to take pics of Talia at the MAW office, but her little office was packed with fundraiser stuff and I know I don't like my stuff posted when it's a mess, so I'll have to wait for wish related pictures, but here's a picture of Talia anyway.

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/taliasmom1/WP_000931-1.jpg


----------



## lorasmom

We talked to our volunteer wish grantors last night, and they are planning Gabby's wish presentation party for July 7 or 8.

I won't get any details until then.  

The countdown is getting FOR REAL, though, the girls announce the number of days left every.single.day., multiple times. I think my husband is losing his mind with the 4 of us giggling over numbers every day.


----------



## Amerch

I know we can get a free single stroler rental for are wish kid . Is there ay way to upgrade to a dubble as his brother is 4 and needs to sit alot as well ?


----------



## Amerch

lorasmom said:


> We talked to our volunteer wish grantors last night, and they are planning Gabby's wish presentation party for July 7 or 8.
> 
> I won't get any details until then.
> 
> The countdown is getting FOR REAL, though, the girls announce the number of days left every.single.day., multiple times. I think my husband is losing his mind with the 4 of us giggling over numbers every day.



so cool that u get a party . We got told that we will get every thing in the mail 2 weeks before are trip. So im trying to pland a little party for the kids when we get are packet . A friend whose a baker said she will do mickey head cake aka Mouse ears .. Found Mickey shirts on clearance at Walmart .. Dose any one have suggestions on any thing else ?


----------



## Delaney21

Amerch said:


> I know we can get a free single stroler rental for are wish kid . Is there ay way to upgrade to a dubble as his brother is 4 and needs to sit alot as well ?



You can pick whether you want a single or double stroller!


----------



## Moodyzblu

lorasmom said:


> We talked to our volunteer wish grantors last night, and they are planning Gabby's wish presentation party for July 7 or 8.
> 
> I won't get any details until then.
> 
> The countdown is getting FOR REAL, though, the girls announce the number of days left every.single.day., multiple times. I think my husband is losing his mind with the 4 of us giggling over numbers every day.



It's just SO exciting !! I still can't believe we went on ours .. it happened so fast.


----------



## Lilfoot93

We just got a call from the wish grantors. They are coming out Saturday morning for Trevor to make his wish! As of right now he wants to do Jedi training during Star Wars weekend. We will see if that is what he still wants to do when the wish grantors come. He has changed his mind a few times  

Jackie


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilfoot93 said:


> We just got a call from the wish grantors. They are coming out Saturday morning for Trevor to make his wish! As of right now he wants to do Jedi training during Star Wars weekend. We will see if that is what he still wants to do when the wish grantors come. He has changed his mind a few times
> 
> Jackie



Good luck !!


----------



## yeti5353

Molly's wish for WDW and GKTW has been approved!!!  waiting for date confrimation but going in October!!!  anxious to get the dates as we are making our own plans for discovery cove- Make a wish cant do both.


----------



## taliasmom

Does anyone know if they have specialty bath chairs (like the otter or dolphin system) for use at gktw, or will we need to bring ours?


----------



## taliasmom

yeti5353 said:


> Molly's wish for WDW and GKTW has been approved!!!  waiting for date confrimation but going in October!!!  anxious to get the dates as we are making our own plans for discovery cove- Make a wish cant do both.



Congrats! I just looked up Discovery Cove, hadn't heard of it, what an awesome trip you guys will have! Talia hates baths and pools, so that probably would be a bad day for her, but I'm envious!


----------



## blessedmom4

*I am not always able to comment here; however, I wanted to say WELCOME to all of the new posters...please keep posting, while often this thread is much slower than it has been in the past, someone USUALLY comes along to answer eventually and EVERYONE is welcome, even if we forget to say it! 
*



yeti5353 said:


> Molly's wish for WDW and GKTW has been approved!!!  waiting for date confrimation but going in October!!!  anxious to get the dates as we are making our own plans for discovery cove- Make a wish cant do both.


*CONGRATS!! We took our trip this past October and it was FABULOUS! I have to say, Discovery Cove was one of our absolute FAVORITE days, such a blessing and privilege to be able to go! *


taliasmom said:


> Does anyone know if they have specialty bath chairs (like the otter or dolphin system) for use at gktw, or will we need to bring ours?



*Hi and 

Make sure you tell your Wish Granters what type of supplies/equipment you need and if they don't have it at GKTW they should be able to arrange to have it delivered from a local DME company.*


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, her sister will receive gifts. Both will be able to make a pillow, get a gift from Santa at the Winter Wonderland party, and the gift givers will leave gifts for both children.



*I have to comment on this Daniel, because I always read the siblings under 18 received daily gifts as well...gifts were NOT always left every day for Rachel and David...although they both were allowed to get Pillows and a Christmas Gift...and they did each get a Mayor Clayton stuffed animal...

How is the job??? Have you started working the front office at GKTW yet?*


----------



## yeti5353

Looking like we will arrive on a friday and leave on thursday so we will miss Chirstmas.  i guess I better bring some gifts for my 13 year old. Not because she really cares, but it really upsets her sister the wish kid if big sis does not get gifts when she does.  The sweetie wants to be sure there is something special just for her sister...


----------



## Amerch

yeti5353 said:


> Looking like we will arrive on a friday and leave on thursday so we will miss Chirstmas.  i guess I better bring some gifts for my 13 year old. Not because she really cares, but it really upsets her sister the wish kid if big sis does not get gifts when she does.  The sweetie wants to be sure there is something special just for her sister...



do you have your arrive date ?


----------



## Lilfoot93

This morning the wish grantors came by and talked with Trev. For some reason he was whispering all his answers to the wish grantors . In the end he said he would like to be a Jedi and fight Darth Vader at Disney. He also wants to go during Star Wars weekend so we will have to wait until next May. His backup wish is Legoland.

We should find out in the next couple of weeks if his wish will be granted. they said since we are planning so far out it should not be a problem. The wish grantors were asking if he wanted to walk around the parks as a Jedi. Of course he said YES!! 

They also said we could have a rental car if we wanted but they do have shuttles to and from GKTW. Is a rental car worth it or just rely on the shuttle service? 

Thanks!
Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

Lilfoot93 said:


> They also said we could have a rental car if we wanted but they do have shuttles to and from GKTW. Is a rental car worth it or just rely on the shuttle service?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



*I would personally let them rent you the vehicle, then you can come and go as you please and NOT have to work around a shuttle which may or may not come when you need it. I know today was a VERY special day...Congratulations!!!*


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> Looking like we will arrive on a friday and leave on thursday so we will miss Chirstmas.  i guess I better bring some gifts for my 13 year old. Not because she really cares, but it really upsets her sister the wish kid if big sis does not get gifts when she does.  The sweetie wants to be sure there is something special just for her sister...


*
I honestly don't think you need to worry about gifts...they will be left on the table or on the counter...you will be so busy, the gifts will take a back seat to everything else! The GKTW Candyland game will be for them both to enjoy and you don't need to make a big deal out of differentiating whose is whose..that is what we did...not that my older children minded...*


----------



## taliasmom

blessedmom4 said:


> *Hi and
> 
> Make sure you tell your Wish Granters what type of supplies/equipment you need and if they don't have it at GKTW they should be able to arrange to have it delivered from a local DME company.*



Thanks for the welcome message, and the answer. I've checked this board occasionally over about a year and was surprised how quiet everyone was, just timing I guess, understandably. I've started reading your pre-trip report, and my goodness I don't know where you have time to write at all, but like everyone else says, you have a beautiful family, and what personality! Your first post on there mentions not starting the report too soon, and I have the same question, when is the appropriate time to start a ptr?  Thanks for sticking around and being so helpful!


----------



## blessedmom4

taliasmom said:


> Thanks for the welcome message, and the answer. I've checked this board occasionally over about a year and was surprised how quiet everyone was, just timing I guess, understandably. I've started reading your pre-trip report, and my goodness I don't know where you have time to write at all, but like everyone else says, you have a beautiful family, and what personality! Your first post on there mentions not starting the report too soon, and I have the same question, when is the appropriate time to start a ptr?  Thanks for sticking around and being so helpful!



*First, I want to Thank You for your very kind words, I of course think my family is the BEST!! We look for strengths and passions and don't worry with/about those things that aren't in our control.

There are times this thread is hopping and times it is ...TOO quiet. It is understandable, those of us with medical challenges and children don't often have a lot of time/energy left...You mentioned when do I have time to write...it is often when I SHOULD be sleeping or cleaning or...any number of other things!! However for me it is a way to unwind and relax...I only wish I could type faster!

Start your PTR anytime YOU want to!! There really isn't a right or wrong answer to this. I was very hesitant when I first began posting on the DIS again. I had originally joined the DIS back in 2006 or 2007 and when Life got so hectic and we weren't going to Disney I didn't DIS/visit...at that time, I never found a "group" I fit in to or really understood about these boards or what a blessing the people here would become to my life. I actually felt "unwelcome" at times because I felt like an outsider, and like I was viewed as someone who wanted easy access to front of the lines, etc. because of Lisa's needs if I asked a question...Some posters can be quite snarky and others are just curt in their answers...I am a wordier person (as you see) and brevity is not my strong suit, so short answers can be off-putting to me. I have since discovered that is how messages boards are...short answers.

When Lisa came to me and said she was ready to make her wish, why I just started joining in and learning. It was at that point I realized that sometimes people come to these boards looking for ways to take advantage of disability access, etc. and that they ARE open boards. Many people who don't post actually read here. Some people come and their sole reason for being here is to try and get in on the Big Gives...and MOST people come (seems it is often us Mama's) because we want information on how to make our Children's wish trips the best they can be!!! We are planners, doers, fighters and champions for our children...because we know how precious life is and how fleeting it can be!

Maroo (Mary for those who don't know) helped keep the Make a Wish threads going after the amazing, wonderful original thread starters began this concept five chapters ago! Life has gotten very busy for her and she hasn't been on in a while...it is up to us as both past wish trippers and future wish trippers to TRY and keep things going and answer questions the best we can...I often don't get over here and when I DO, it is mostly to read...it hurts me to see someone ask questions and get NO response back...that has been me to many times, so I get it...and thank you for responding back to me! 

For me, when I started DISing it always felt so weird to just jump in on PTR's and TR's and say something...but I worked through my own hangups and realized I would just be myself and just like IRL, some people would like me and some people would look for reasons to NOT like me...since you are reading our PTR and TR...you know what you see is what you get, I am the same IRL as I am on these boards. That can be good and bad, because when I type (especially when I am tired) it doesn't always come out on the computer the way it sounded in my sleep deprived brain. 

My point in all of this rambling...ask, encourage, visit TR's and PTR's, start your  own, POST PICS on your PTR, comment on OTHER's reports if you want to...don't let your hesitancy of how you will be viewed stop you. This unsolicited advice is for ALL of you out there reading, planning, worrying and wondering HOW do these great DIS friendships start...it is with the first post, stepping outside your comfort zone...jumping in feet first knowing there will be those who have a different opinion than you...so what, you are here for your wish child first and foremost...and learn all you can because you really ARE about to embark on the trip of your dreams! 

And when you stop by our PTR or TR (come on over, you KNOW you want too)...sign in and say hello...I promise I won't bite! *


----------



## Lilfoot93

blessedmom4 said:


> *I would personally let them rent you the vehicle, then you can come and go as you please and NOT have to work around a shuttle which may or may not come when you need it. I know today was a VERY special day...Congratulations!!!*




Thanks! It was a special day. Trev is so excited to bea Jedi! He wants to go over Star Wars weekend so we will have a long wait!

Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

Lilfoot93 said:


> Thanks! It was a special day. Trev is so excited to bea Jedi! He wants to go over Star Wars weekend so we will have a long wait!
> 
> Jackie



*Jackie, SAVOR the moments leading up to the Wish Trip!!! I know it seems like a long time from now; however, it will be over in the blink of any eye and you will be back to all of the medical stuff...I don't regret for one minute the time it took us to go on Lisa's trip...although all of the medical postponements did wear on us at times...Trev will be a little older and is  having more say in his wish trip and that will be so worth it!!!

Taliasmom, I had a notice that you PM'd me, but my PM box is full! Please feel free to Post any comments/questions here or on our PTR. The PTR is easiest for me versus here or PM's because I check their frequently and not here so much...and PMs VERY infrequently!*


----------



## blessedmom4

*Anybody going on their Wish Trip during the dates of September 22 to September 29? We have the pleasure of volunteering at GKTW (the ENTIRE FAMILY) on September 23 and while we will not be able to afford Disney Parks, we plan to take full advantage of our Alumni Status while we are in Kissimmee.*


----------



## lorasmom

yeti5353 said:


> Molly's wish for WDW and GKTW has been approved!!!  waiting for date confrimation but going in October!!!  anxious to get the dates as we are making our own plans for discovery cove- Make a wish cant do both.



Hooray!! 



Our volunteer wish grantors will be throwing Gabby a wish party on July 7th, when we'll get all of our wish info. Can't wait!!


----------



## yeti5353

we are going Oct 19!  going to be hard to fit in the things molly wants to do with the gktw parties too.  Very excited!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Well we are going on a "wish" trip but not through MAW. I hope it is ok to join in. My second oldest son (adopted) had a very traumatic first 2 years and his CASA nominated him for a wish trip. We are approved and awaiting dates. Looks like we will be going in Feb well we are hopeful for Feb anyway and they are working with us to try and make that work. We want to go during a slower time so it will be easier on him.


----------



## Lilfoot93

yeti5353 said:


> we are going Oct 19!  going to be hard to fit in the things molly wants to do with the gktw parties too.  Very excited!



Yay for dates! 





EEs*Mommy said:


> Well we are going on a "wish" trip but not through MAW. I hope it is ok to join in. My second oldest son (adopted) had a very traumatic first 2 years and his CASA nominated him for a wish trip. We are approved and awaiting dates. Looks like we will be going in Feb well we are hopeful for Feb anyway and they are working with us to try and make that work. We want to go during a slower time so it will be easier on him.




I have heard February is a lovely time to go. Hopefully you get the dates you want. 


Jackie


----------



## taliasmom

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Taliasmom, I had a notice that you PM'd me, but my PM box is full! Please feel free to Post any comments/questions here or on our PTR. The PTR is easiest for me versus here or PM's because I check their frequently and not here so much...and PMs VERY infrequently!*



I posted my question on here right after they told me your pm box was full, and you answered my question, and gave lots of useful info besides,  thank you! I'm usually using my phone in snoop mode to read these boards, the boys hog the computer, and some evenings it won't load the site anyway.  I'll have to start signing in all the time, makes things easier, lol.  Well, I better go for tonight, my hubby is shaking his head at me, i'm going to drive him crazy for months with this anticipation issue. ah well, for better or worse, right?


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> we are going Oct 19!  going to be hard to fit in the things molly wants to do with the gktw parties too.  Very excited!


*We were there  during the same time period last year...You will have a BLAST!*


EEs*Mommy said:


> Well we are going on a "wish" trip but not through MAW. I hope it is ok to join in. My second oldest son (adopted) had a very traumatic first 2 years and his CASA nominated him for a wish trip. We are approved and awaiting dates. Looks like we will be going in Feb well we are hopeful for Feb anyway and they are working with us to try and make that work. We want to go during a slower time so it will be easier on him.


*Of course it is okay!! ALL Wishes count!  Who is the Wish Organization and do you know where you will be staying? I will keep my fingers crossed for February, just avoid President's Day, if you can...I was surprised when I found out one year through research how crowded that time can be! The weather will be cooler as well! *


taliasmom said:


> I posted my question on here right after they told me your pm box was full, and you answered my question, and gave lots of useful info besides,  thank you! I'm usually using my phone in snoop mode to read these boards, the boys hog the computer, and some evenings it won't load the site anyway.  I'll have to start signing in all the time, makes things easier, lol.  Well, I better go for tonight, my hubby is shaking his head at me, i'm going to drive him crazy for months with this anticipation issue. ah well, for better or worse, right?



*My notificaitons take SO long sometimes! I am happy you asked here and that I saw it!  I am TRYING to be better about checking! Happy to see some activity and excitement over here! Tell DH your research WILL pay off!*


----------



## sarsop524

blessedmom4 said:


> *Anybody going on their Wish Trip during the dates of September 22 to September 29? We have the pleasure of volunteering at GKTW (the ENTIRE FAMILY) on September 23 and while we will not be able to afford Disney Parks, we plan to take full advantage of our Alumni Status while we are in Kissimmee.*



Our trip is not until November, but that is awesome that your whole family is volunteering  That will be an amazing family bonding time, I am sure!!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

yeti5353 said:


> we are going Oct 19!  going to be hard to fit in the things molly wants to do with the gktw parties too.  Very excited!



Great date's !!


----------



## yeti5353

with the wish kid ten and the sib 13 I am thinking theme parks are the choice over events at GKTW- opinons?  we wont be there on thursday for Christmas.  it seems they are mostly geared for younger kids, am I correct on that?

thanks!


----------



## Moodyzblu

yeti5353 said:


> with the wish kid ten and the sib 13 I am thinking theme parks are the choice over events at GKTW- opinons?  we wont be there on thursday for Christmas.  it seems they are mostly geared for younger kids, am I correct on that?
> 
> thanks!



I agree. The parties at GKTW are fun .. but my boys were bored, fast. I wouldn't choose a party over a theme park activity like watching Illuminations or Wishes or a special event like Mickeys Very Merry Christmas party or Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party. I think the parties are great for younger ones or children that tire easily and need to be back to the villas at an earlier time. This gives them the chance to still enjoy their trip without having to be in a busy theme park. We actually ended up back at GKTW early many nights because Jayden was hot/tired and needed a break from the action.


----------



## blessedmom4

sarsop524 said:


> Our trip is not until November, but that is awesome that your whole family is volunteering  That will be an amazing family bonding time, I am sure!!!!


*I would love to go in November, lower crowds (well, BEFORE Thanksgiving).  You must be so EXCITED!!! 

We are incredibly blessed to be able to volunteer at GKTW and I KNOW it will always be a part of any trip we make to the Orlando area. *


yeti5353 said:


> with the wish kid ten and the sib 13 I am thinking theme parks are the choice over events at GKTW- opinons?  we wont be there on thursday for Christmas.  it seems they are mostly geared for younger kids, am I correct on that?
> 
> thanks!



*My children were 8, 13, 17 and 21 at the time of the wish trip...we DID enjoy the Christmas Party and Halloween was so much fun; Mayor Clayton's BD party was not our fave...are the parties as much excitement as an amusement park? Definitely not; however, there was a lot of fun activities, that even my older children could enjoy. Lisa is quite medically fragile and needs lots of rest, so the downtime at the Village was PERFECT for us. I agree with Michelle above, it truly depends on your child's needs.*


----------



## LittleEsmom

Hello Everyone

        I hope everyone is doing well...we are doing FANTASTIC We have got to speak with MAW and our family will *fingers crossed* be heading for Orlando in March for Emma's 10th birthday I do have to admit though that I have a HUGE fear of flying. Has anyone else dealt with this? 
Also wanted to ask if anyone has gotten a bad reaction from your family members..ie in-laws... about going on a wish trip? Just confused and hurt by it I know I don't post alot but do read on here all the time. I love reading all the PTR and learning so much


----------



## blessedmom4

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...we are doing FANTASTIC We have got to speak with MAW and our family will *fingers crossed* be heading for Orlando in March for Emma's 10th birthday I do have to admit though that I have a HUGE fear of flying. Has anyone else dealt with this?
> Also wanted to ask if anyone has gotten a bad reaction from your family members..ie in-laws... about going on a wish trip? Just confused and hurt by it I know I don't post alot but do read on here all the time. I love reading all the PTR and learning so much



*So happy you are doing FANTASTIC!!! That is good news! LOVE that you have dates. I can't remember now who, but I KNOW there have been several Mom's freaked out by flying...Kris, weren't you one of those...LISA B, do you remember (YES, I AM calling you out , we need more nice people to help answer these innocent questions please )

Not sure about the bad reaction, do you want to elaborate? Could it be possible they felt Emma wasn't "sick enough" or not terminal?? There are LOTS of misconceptions about MAW, so I am only speculating...some people may be "jealous" of your free trip too...I say all of the time, we paid a HIGH PRICE for this "free" trip..one I would gladly never have taken if it meant we weren't eligible...Because THAT would have meant my child didn't have a life-threatening illness!

As for posting, you do as much or as little as you want to...we will try to answer any questions you have.*


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

We received a letter on May 24th that our son has qualified for a wish! We are very excited for him. He has autism and mental retardation and is considered nonverbal (although he can say some words). When we talked to him and asked what he wanted he kept saying "Lightning McQueen, Fish" lol. That is the thing with him, people think he does not know what is going on but ask him what he wants and he will tell you. Anyways... We are thinking that since his birthday is in October maybe Disney then would be good so he could go see lighning and also go to Sea World and see the fish. However, we have not heard from the wish granters in regards to coming and seeing him. The letter said it would be a few weeks. I did contact them just to check in and they said they were working on trying to find volunteers in our area. Is this something that normally takes a lot of time? We are very appreciative of what they are doing for us but am worried because October is closer than it seems.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...we are doing FANTASTIC We have got to speak with MAW and our family will *fingers crossed* be heading for Orlando in March for Emma's 10th birthday I do have to admit though that I have a HUGE fear of flying. Has anyone else dealt with this?
> Also wanted to ask if anyone has gotten a bad reaction from your family members..ie in-laws... about going on a wish trip? Just confused and hurt by it I know I don't post alot but do read on here all the time. I love reading all the PTR and learning so much



We had some family but mostly "friends" that have said things. When you look at my son now he seems healthy but they do not understand how sick he really was because we hid it so much. You would think when they heard "open heart surgery" they would see it was kind of a big deal. I have decided that if they feel that way than they do not deserve to share in our joy. No one can ever understand what our children and families have gone through unless they are themselves. I think it was also a shock for some of those we hid from that he really does have a life threatening condition and maybe they were hurt we didnt share or think that we did not take it serious enough. Regardless, dont question yourself! You know that you do what your child needs and what your family needs. We plan to take the wish and give us something happy to look back on when we are sitting in the hospital again (because it is inevitable). Dont let someone take away your hope because they do not understand.


----------



## Moodyzblu

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...we are doing FANTASTIC We have got to speak with MAW and our family will *fingers crossed* be heading for Orlando in March for Emma's 10th birthday I do have to admit though that I have a HUGE fear of flying. Has anyone else dealt with this?
> Also wanted to ask if anyone has gotten a bad reaction from your family members..ie in-laws... about going on a wish trip? Just confused and hurt by it I know I don't post alot but do read on here all the time. I love reading all the PTR and learning so much



 First off .. congratulations on hearing from MAW !! I hope you get the dates you want. 
Second .. YES .. we did receive some "weird" reactions from people and I felt very offended. I got a lot of "oh, I thought you had to be terminal ?" and comments like that. But they really have no idea what we've gone through and what lies ahead for our children. Don't let it get to you .. enjoy your trip !! 




GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received a letter on May 24th that our son has qualified for a wish! We are very excited for him. He has autism and mental retardation and is considered nonverbal (although he can say some words). When we talked to him and asked what he wanted he kept saying "Lightning McQueen, Fish" lol. That is the thing with him, people think he does not know what is going on but ask him what he wants and he will tell you. Anyways... We are thinking that since his birthday is in October maybe Disney then would be good so he could go see lighning and also go to Sea World and see the fish. However, we have not heard from the wish granters in regards to coming and seeing him. The letter said it would be a few weeks. I did contact them just to check in and they said they were working on trying to find volunteers in our area. Is this something that normally takes a lot of time? We are very appreciative of what they are doing for us but am worried because October is closer than it seems.



 Congratulations on your son getting a wish !! I'd love to hear more about your family. 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We had some family but mostly "friends" that have said things. When you look at my son now he seems healthy but they do not understand how sick he really was because we hid it so much. You would think when they heard "open heart surgery" they would see it was kind of a big deal. I have decided that if they feel that way than they do not deserve to share in our joy. No one can ever understand what our children and families have gone through unless they are themselves. I think it was also a shock for some of those we hid from that he really does have a life threatening condition and maybe they were hurt we didnt share or think that we did not take it serious enough. Regardless, dont question yourself! You know that you do what your child needs and what your family needs. We plan to take the wish and give us something happy to look back on when we are sitting in the hospital again (because it is inevitable). Dont let someone take away your hope because they do not understand.



Exactly ! My son, Jayden, appears very healthy. But underneath is a very sick little boy. People (aside from close family and friends) have no idea what's really going on. (He's a heart kid too and has had OHS). His wish meant SO much to him and ME. I only WISH he wasn't sick enough to qualify for a wish.


----------



## Momtokcc

Hi everyone.  I am new to this board and very excited to be here.  We found out two weeks ago that my son's wish to go to Disney World to "meet" Lightning McQueen was approved through Magic Moments.  We are hoping to go in October, but we haven't gotten our dates yet.

My wish kid is Cade.  He is 9, will be 10 in August.  I would love to tell you what he has, but he is currently undiagnosed so I will just tell you about him...and I'll try to keep it kind of short.  The best I can do is kind of the laundry list of what he deals with.  He has Nystagmus that was dxed at 5 mos and b/c of that dx he had an MRI of his brain where we found out about his mild PVL.  The PVL could probably explain his seizure disorder and mild hemi CP but really nothing else.  He has been seizure free for over 2 years!  He was late with all milestones, has sensory issues, asthma, RLS, migraines, hypogammaglobulimenia (does IVIG infusions every 4 weeks), he is cortisol deficient and growth hormone deficient (yet gh supplements still don't make him grow and docs don't know why), he is g-tube fed...he got his tube when he was 6 years old due to FTT.  He deals with unexplained stomach pain - meds do seem to help and unexplained leg pain - we don't have any specific meds for that.  He doesn't tolerate heat well and has energy much lower than his 7 year old brother.  As he has gotten older, we seem to add health issues and for this mom, that is scary! We have done tons of testing and still no answers.  He sees several specialists at our children's hospital and they all know he has something going on, but we can't find it.  One of his neuro's thinks it is something mitochondrial, other docs think mitochondrial or genetic.  

I also have a sweet 16 year old daughter who is great with her brothers, and a hubby who is the best!  I'm looking forward to hopefully getting some information and help here because I just really have no idea where to start!  

Jenn


----------



## LittleEsmom

Moodyzblu said:


> First off .. congratulations on hearing from MAW !! I hope you get the dates you want.
> Second .. YES .. we did receive some "weird" reactions from people and I felt very offended. I got a lot of "oh, I thought you had to be terminal ?" and comments like that. But they really have no idea what we've gone through and what lies ahead for our children. Don't let it get to you .. enjoy your trip !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they would be happy for her. They have always been "weird" when it comes to Emma and I don't get it They have to raise my sister-in-laws 3 kids so I guess that might have something to do with it. But....anyway we won't let them rain on our parade
> Much love to all who recently received wishes and to all of the kiddos who have already been. We are sooooo happy to have found DIS


----------



## blessedmom4

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received a letter on May 24th that our son has qualified for a wish! We are very excited for him. He has autism and mental retardation and is considered nonverbal (although he can say some words). When we talked to him and asked what he wanted he kept saying "Lightning McQueen, Fish" lol. That is the thing with him, people think he does not know what is going on but ask him what he wants and he will tell you. Anyways... We are thinking that since his birthday is in October maybe Disney then would be good so he could go see lighning and also go to Sea World and see the fish. However, we have not heard from the wish granters in regards to coming and seeing him. The letter said it would be a few weeks. I did contact them just to check in and they said they were working on trying to find volunteers in our area. Is this something that normally takes a lot of time? We are very appreciative of what they are doing for us but am worried because October is closer than it seems.





Momtokcc said:


> Hi everyone.  I am new to this board and very excited to be here.  We found out two weeks ago that my son's wish to go to Disney World to "meet" Lightning McQueen was approved through Magic Moments.  We are hoping to go in October, but we haven't gotten our dates yet.
> 
> My wish kid is Cade.  He is 9, will be 10 in August.  I would love to tell you what he has, but he is currently undiagnosed so I will just tell you about him...and I'll try to keep it kind of short.  The best I can do is kind of the laundry list of what he deals with.  He has Nystagmus that was dxed at 5 mos and b/c of that dx he had an MRI of his brain where we found out about his mild PVL.  The PVL could probably explain his seizure disorder and mild hemi CP but really nothing else.  He has been seizure free for over 2 years!  He was late with all milestones, has sensory issues, asthma, RLS, migraines, hypogammaglobulimenia (does IVIG infusions every 4 weeks), he is cortisol deficient and growth hormone deficient (yet gh supplements still don't make him grow and docs don't know why), he is g-tube fed...he got his tube when he was 6 years old due to FTT.  He deals with unexplained stomach pain - meds do seem to help and unexplained leg pain - we don't have any specific meds for that.  He doesn't tolerate heat well and has energy much lower than his 7 year old brother.  As he has gotten older, we seem to add health issues and for this mom, that is scary! We have done tons of testing and still no answers.  He sees several specialists at our children's hospital and they all know he has something going on, but we can't find it.  One of his neuro's thinks it is something mitochondrial, other docs think mitochondrial or genetic.
> 
> I also have a sweet 16 year old daughter who is great with her brothers, and a hubby who is the best!  I'm looking forward to hopefully getting some information and help here because I just really have no idea where to start!
> 
> Jenn



*HI!!! Another heart Mom here. I just wanted to say  WELCOME  and Congratulations on your upcoming wish trips. You will have the time of your life. Please let me know if I can answer any questions and feel free to read my Trip Report, currently in progress of our absolutely magical trip. I am trying to be as detailed as possible, to give an accurate account, both the good and not so great times...because there WILL be both on a wish trip, just like there is in real life. *


----------



## yeti5353

YES on the wierd stuff.  Molly has most of her medical journey ahead of her.  when she found out about make a wish I tried to put her off.  I asked tons of people for advice.  Here is the thing- Molly knows she is going to get a whole lot sicker and she wants to go before that happens, Once she gets on dialysis or to transplant it will be a long time before we can travel.  and she wants to go while she can still eat ice cream.  she is ten and old enough to make a considered decision.  but espeically once close friend things I am making a huge mistake to do it now.  But of course they dont see the fatigue or be there for the never ending appointments or live with the uncertaintly or pay huge medical bills or watch their kid take buckets of toxic medications to stave off the inevitable.

Leg pains- my daugher has undiaganosed leg pains too! quite severe at times she has found some help from a tens unit.

and some of you know my wish kid wants something special to happen for her 13 year old sis and we found it!  we are going during the epcot food and wine festival. big sis is a foodie and they sell small portions of international goumet fare for 2-3 dollars. we are getting her a special festival gift card so she can sample lots without having to ask for money or opinions.  She will be very suprised and I think it will be perfect for her.

need to figure out how to add a countdown timer next.


----------



## Lilfoot93

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I do have to admit though that I have a HUGE fear of flying. Has anyone else dealt with this?
> Also wanted to ask if anyone has gotten a bad reaction from your family members..ie in-laws... about going on a wish trip? Just confused and hurt by it



First, YES! I have a HUGE fear of flying! Maybe it will be better this time because I will have the kids to focus on? My last cross country trip I took Valium to calm my nerves... It worked! But we did not have kids then. Not sure it would be a good idea to do it this time, especially since we will most likely have a layover 

Second, some of my family acts this way and it is very hurtful. With each heart surgery they act like it is no big deal. I try not to put too much energy into those family members... Not worth the stress.



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received a letter on May 24th that our son has qualified for a wish! We are very excited for him.... However, we have not heard from the wish granters in regards to coming and seeing him. The letter said it would be a few weeks. I did contact them just to check in and they said they were working on trying to find volunteers in our area. Is this something that normally takes a lot of time? We are very appreciative of what they are doing for us but am worried because October is closer than it seems.



Congrats on your sons wish! For us it was a quick process from hearing Trev was approved to meeting with the wish grantors. They said we could pick dates as early as 3 months out. But Trev has his heart set on Star Wars weekend so it will be next May.



Momtokcc said:


> Hi everyone.  I am new to this board and very excited to be here.  We found out two weeks ago that my son's wish to go to Disney World to "meet" Lightning McQueen was approved through Magic Moments.  We are hoping to go in October, but we haven't gotten our dates yet.
> 
> Jenn



Welcome! 



Jackie


----------



## Momtokcc

Thank you for the welcomes everyone!  I am supposed to be on my way to Camp for the Visually Impaired, but Cade threw up and had a fever so we won't be able to go today.  I thought something might be up yesterday when he wasn't tolerating his feeds.  I thought I might try to post a picture of him on here and I would like to start a pre-trip report...we'll see how that goes.

OK, so clearly adding pictures isn't working for me right now.  Could be the headache I've had since Tuesday.  I'll have to get back to that one.  

Jenn


----------



## Moodyzblu

Momtokcc said:


> Thank you for the welcomes everyone!  I am supposed to be on my way to Camp for the Visually Impaired, but Cade threw up and had a fever so we won't be able to go today.  I thought something might be up yesterday when he wasn't tolerating his feeds.  I thought I might try to post a picture of him on here and I would like to start a pre-trip report...we'll see how that goes.
> 
> OK, so clearly adding pictures isn't working for me right now.  Could be the headache I've had since Tuesday.  I'll have to get back to that one.
> 
> Jenn



Try using photobucket, it's the easiest way. 

Sorry Cade is sick .. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Lilfoot93 said:


> First, YES! I have a HUGE fear of flying! Maybe it will be better this time because I will have the kids to focus on? My last cross country trip I took Valium to calm my nerves... It worked! But we did not have kids then. Not sure it would be a good idea to do it this time, especially since we will most likely have a layover
> 
> Second, some of my family acts this way and it is very hurtful. With each heart surgery they act like it is no big deal. I try not to put too much energy into those family members... Not worth the stress.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your sons wish! For us it was a quick process from hearing Trev was approved to meeting with the wish grantors. They said we could pick dates as early as 3 months out. But Trev has his heart set on Star Wars weekend so it will be next May.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie



Thank you for the information. I am thinking it is just because it is summer and everyone is on vacation plus they are short on volunteers in our area. I just hope we hear from them soon so he can get his birthday wish.


----------



## mommy2mrb

blessedmom4 said:


> *So happy you are doing FANTASTIC!!! That is good news! LOVE that you have dates. I can't remember now who, but I KNOW there have been several Mom's freaked out by flying...Kris, weren't you one of those...LISA B, do you remember (YES, I AM calling you out , we need more nice people to help answer these innocent questions please )
> 
> *




ok Judy, I am here, hello everyone!  I'm the LisaB Judy is talking about..we had talked about me helping out here with questions, but I felt funny about it since we are not a WISH family but have been to WDW 7 times.

My DD Megan and I were truly blessed last October to meet the wonderful Judy and her sweet family during Lisa's MAW trip and they invited us to spend an afternoon at GKTW.  So while I can't answer most questions about the MAW organizations or GKTW I am happy to help with anything concerning the parks, restaurants, etc.

I will say that GKTW is so magical and a great place for you and your families to spend your week!  they welcomed Megan and I with open arms during our day with Judy....to me its like CandyLand exploded, so fun and lots of activities.....we were able to go to Mayor Clayton's b-day party which was fun!

so welcome to all the new MAW families and hope your planning time will be fun and that your trips will be full of magic and pixie dust!!!


----------



## lorasmom

Momtokcc said:


> Hi everyone.  I am new to this board and very excited to be here.  We found out two weeks ago that my son's wish to go to Disney World to "meet" Lightning McQueen was approved through Magic Moments.  We are hoping to go in October, but we haven't gotten our dates yet.
> I also have a sweet 16 year old daughter who is great with her brothers, and a hubby who is the best!  I'm looking forward to hopefully getting some information and help here because I just really have no idea where to start!
> 
> Jenn


Welcome!! 




Lilfoot93 said:


> Second, some of my family acts this way and it is very hurtful. With each heart surgery they act like it is no big deal. I try not to put too much energy into those family members... Not worth the stress.


I haven't experienced this, but I would second the above - they aren't worth caring about too much


----------



## Nanookz

We were approved for a 4 day Disney cruise.  We have submitted 2 requested sailings on the Disney Dream.  We have been on many cruises but never a Disney cruise.  If we get our first choice of dates we would be going the week of thanksgiving.  We were thinking about going to Disney world the 4 days before our cruise.  Does anyone know if you get the MAW button before you leave?  Is this the only thing they check when you go to the park for the fast pass entrance or is there a separate card that you have to show?  Does anyone know if MAW does anything special aboard the cruise (not that the cruise is not special enough) ?


----------



## Momtokcc

I included a link to it in my siggy  - I will try again later to make the pictures work.  I am about to start the bedtime routine.  With meds and everything, it takes a little while.


----------



## Momtokcc

Second try - my link didn't work.  If this one doesn't work, I'll have to get help tomorrow.  I'll work on pictures tomorrow too.


----------



## yeti5353

not that we are excited or anything....


----------



## taliasmom

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received a letter on May 24th that our son has qualified for a wish! We are very excited for him. He has autism and mental retardation and is considered nonverbal (although he can say some words). When we talked to him and asked what he wanted he kept saying "Lightning McQueen, Fish" lol. That is the thing with him, people think he does not know what is going on but ask him what he wants and he will tell you. Anyways... We are thinking that since his birthday is in October maybe Disney then would be good so he could go see lighning and also go to Sea World and see the fish. However, we have not heard from the wish granters in regards to coming and seeing him. The letter said it would be a few weeks. I did contact them just to check in and they said they were working on trying to find volunteers in our area. Is this something that normally takes a lot of time? We are very appreciative of what they are doing for us but am worried because October is closer than it seems.



They had a hard time with volunteers for us too, I think because this is major fundraising season, and most of our kids can't take the heat well, so more work during the cooler months. We ended up driving to the office to place Talia's wish, but from the time of the letter it was about six weeks till that was suggested. Just waiting on the official approval and dates! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Rx774

Wish Granters come to our home tonight. So nervous. So excited at the same time. The one wish granter sounds very nice, but you can tell she's strict on the rules of how this works out, so i wouldn't be shocked if they seperate the kids still. They will meet with our son and daughter.  My daughter ... still wants the Disney Cruise.  Hopefully they can get us in a cruise by mid August around her birthday.

My son wants a trip to California, to do the new Cars Land at Disney Land. Hopefully they'll include Universal Studios Hollywood, so he can do Transformer's The Ride as well.  But we won't try to do that till next summer.  He'll be 7 by then, and our youngest will be 3, and he'll enjoy it better.


----------



## lorasmom

yeti5353 said:


> not that we are excited or anything....





We are officially less than 2 weeks out!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

lorasmom said:


> We are officially less than 2 weeks out!!



Thats awesome !! SO excited for you guys !


----------



## blessedmom4

mommy2mrb said:


> ok Judy, I am here, hello everyone!  I'm the LisaB Judy is talking about..we had talked about me helping out here with questions, but I felt funny about it since we are not a WISH family but have been to WDW 7 times.
> 
> My DD Megan and I were truly blessed last October to meet the wonderful Judy and her sweet family during Lisa's MAW trip and they invited us to spend an afternoon at GKTW.  So while I can't answer most questions about the MAW organizations or GKTW I am happy to help with anything concerning the parks, restaurants, etc.
> 
> I will say that GKTW is so magical and a great place for you and your families to spend your week!  they welcomed Megan and I with open arms during our day with Judy....to me its like CandyLand exploded, so fun and lots of activities.....we were able to go to Mayor Clayton's b-day party which was fun!
> 
> so welcome to all the new MAW families and hope your planning time will be fun and that your trips will be full of magic and pixie dust!!!


*Yea Lisa, out of lurk mode! Did you know the answer about Kris??? Can you remember who else was nervous to fly...My mind is a blank (No wise cracks now). *


Nanookz said:


> We were approved for a 4 day Disney cruise.  We have submitted 2 requested sailings on the Disney Dream.  We have been on many cruises but never a Disney cruise.  If we get our first choice of dates we would be going the week of thanksgiving.  We were thinking about going to Disney world the 4 days before our cruise.  Does anyone know if you get the MAW button before you leave?  Is this the only thing they check when you go to the park for the fast pass entrance or is there a separate card that you have to show?  Does anyone know if MAW does anything special aboard the cruise (not that the cruise is not special enough) ?


*Never been on a cruise, it is high on my bucket list...You will not get the magic button from GKTW, nor the green light GAC from them if you don't stay there...HOWEVER, you are able to get a GAC at WDW guest services if you need one and you could tell them you are on a wish trip and see if they could sprinkle any pixie dust your way! I DID have some Make a Wish buttons to wear as well, although those really didn't make any difference, it is the MAW GAC that will open a few doors for you.*


Momtokcc said:


> I included a link to it in my siggy  - I will try again later to make the pictures work.  I am about to start the bedtime routine.  With meds and everything, it takes a little while.


*Just posted! *


taliasmom said:


> They had a hard time with volunteers for us too, I think because this is major fundraising season, and most of our kids can't take the heat well, so more work during the cooler months. We ended up driving to the office to place Talia's wish, but from the time of the letter it was about six weeks till that was suggested. Just waiting on the official approval and dates! Congrats and welcome!


*I am SO excited for you!* 


Rx774 said:


> Wish Granters come to our home tonight. So nervous. So excited at the same time. The one wish granter sounds very nice, but you can tell she's strict on the rules of how this works out, so i wouldn't be shocked if they seperate the kids still. They will meet with our son and daughter.  My daughter ... still wants the Disney Cruise.  Hopefully they can get us in a cruise by mid August around her birthday.
> *Your DIS name cracks me up, as a nurse I know those call letter/numbers. Relax and TRY to have fun!! WHY would they separate the kids, tell them this is a family affair! One wish or three...FAMILY affair! *
> My son wants a trip to California, to do the new Cars Land at Disney Land. Hopefully they'll include Universal Studios Hollywood, so he can do Transformer's The Ride as well.  But we won't try to do that till next summer.  He'll be 7 by then, and our youngest will be 3, and he'll enjoy it better.


*
May all of your CHILDREN'S Wishes come true! *


----------



## Momtokcc

yeti5353 said:


> we are going Oct 19!  going to be hard to fit in the things molly wants to do with the gktw parties too.  Very excited!



If we get the dates we want, we will be going on Oct 20 so we would be there at the same time as you !


----------



## livndisney

Nanookz said:


> We were approved for a 4 day Disney cruise.  We have submitted 2 requested sailings on the Disney Dream.  We have been on many cruises but never a Disney cruise.  If we get our first choice of dates we would be going the week of thanksgiving.  We were thinking about going to Disney world the 4 days before our cruise.  Does anyone know if you get the MAW button before you leave?  Is this the only thing they check when you go to the park for the fast pass entrance or is there a separate card that you have to show?  Does anyone know if MAW does anything special aboard the cruise (not that the cruise is not special enough) ?



The MAW buttons are given to wish familes staying at GKTW. If you are paying for the Disneyworld part of the trip there is no magic button.

If your wish child has needs, you may be able to request a GAC at the parks. But it is not intended for front of the line. 

As I understand it Wish chapters have asked families to not ask or expect the "magic" button for visits outside the actual "wish".

I am sure your child's wish cruise will be magical!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Just an FYI...EVERY wish chapter is different and as such can vary wildly how they  handle things...from how long a wish may take to be granted, to if you will be allowed to extend your trip. Extending your trip outside the original wish is handled entirely by you (accommodations, extending your car rental, tickets, etc.). If you or someone in your party needs a GAC, Sue has great info on them here*


----------



## Nanookz

Rx774 said:
			
		

> Wish Granters come to our home tonight. So nervous. So excited at the same time. The one wish granter sounds very nice, but you can tell she's strict on the rules of how this works out, so i wouldn't be shocked if they seperate the kids still. They will meet with our son and daughter.  My daughter ... still wants the Disney Cruise.  Hopefully they can get us in a cruise by mid August around her birthday.
> 
> My son wants a trip to California, to do the new Cars Land at Disney Land. Hopefully they'll include Universal Studios Hollywood, so he can do Transformer's The Ride as well.  But we won't try to do that till next summer.  He'll be 7 by then, and our youngest will be 3, and he'll enjoy it better.



To give you an idea of a time line.  We had our MAW visit in April and we have been approved for the cruise however they have not nailed down the dates yet.  So my guess would be August would be hard to guess if your MAW operates at the the speed ours does.


----------



## yeti5353

we are going to discovery cove - make a wish cannot pay for this as its a wish of its own, but we have sold many things, garage sales, camping trailer, fund raisers, to come up with the money to do this.  Discovery cove will give the Florida resident rate of 199 to make a wish families, for us that saved about 280.  So now we have confirmed reservations for a character breakfast at ohnana- for stitch time and also for Teppan Edo a request of both girls.  I dont think we will actually be at GKTW all that much.  Which is kind of sad, because it seems so cool.  Hoping now that I finaced discovery cove the rest of the money worries will go away and the money MAW gives us will be enough.   I do know this, its going to be truely magical no mater what happens.


----------



## mommy2mrb

blessedmom4 said:


> *Yea Lisa, out of lurk mode! Did you know the answer about Kris??? Can you remember who else was nervous to fly...My mind is a blank (No wise cracks now). *
> 
> I do think Kris had issues with the flying, but can't remember for sure  don't remember anyone else either...    who me  never !
> 
> *Never been on a cruise, it is high on my bucket list...You will not get the magic button from GKTW, nor the green light GAC from them if you don't stay there...HOWEVER, you are able to get a GAC at WDW guest services if you need one and you could tell them you are on a wish trip and see if they could sprinkle any pixie dust your way! I DID have some Make a Wish buttons to wear as well, although those really didn't make any difference, it is the MAW GAC that will open a few doors for you.*
> 
> *Just posted! *
> 
> *I am SO excited for you!*
> 
> *
> *


*



yeti5353 said:



			we are going to discovery cove - make a wish cannot pay for this as its a wish of its own, but we have sold many things, garage sales, camping trailer, fund raisers, to come up with the money to do this.  Discovery cove will give the Florida resident rate of 199 to make a wish families, for us that saved about 280.  So now we have confirmed reservations for a character breakfast at ohnana- for stitch time and also for Teppan Edo a request of both girls.  I dont think we will actually be at GKTW all that much.  Which is kind of sad, because it seems so cool.  Hoping now that I finaced discovery cove the rest of the money worries will go away and the money MAW gives us will be enough.   I do know this, its going to be truely magical no mater what happens.
		
Click to expand...


you will LOVE Discovery Cove...I took my DD last year for her bday surprise plan on being there for the whole day, its a great place to unwind and your chill for the day!  the food is so yummy and its wonderful everything ...food, drinks, snacks, snorkeling stuff, swim noodles, lifevests and even sunscreen - its a special blend they want you to use - is all included....are you going to swim with the dolphins?*


----------



## newdrama12

yeti5353 said:


> we are going to discovery cove - make a wish cannot pay for this as its a wish of its own, but we have sold many things, garage sales, camping trailer, fund raisers, to come up with the money to do this.  Discovery cove will give the Florida resident rate of 199 to make a wish families, for us that saved about 280.  So now we have confirmed reservations for a character breakfast at ohnana- for stitch time and also for Teppan Edo a request of both girls.  I dont think we will actually be at GKTW all that much.  Which is kind of sad, because it seems so cool.  Hoping now that I finaced discovery cove the rest of the money worries will go away and the money MAW gives us will be enough.   I do know this, its going to be truely magical no mater what happens.



The good thing about GKTW is once you have stayed there as a WISH family, you are more than welcome to come back and visit anytime and take part in the activities. You just won't be able to stay in the villas.


----------



## yeti5353

mommy2mrb said:


> you will LOVE Discovery Cove...I took my DD last year for her bday surprise plan on being there for the whole day, its a great place to unwind and your chill for the day!  the food is so yummy and its wonderful everything ...food, drinks, snacks, snorkeling stuff, swim noodles, lifevests and even sunscreen - its a special blend they want you to use - is all included....are you going to swim with the dolphins?



yes all three of us will do the dolphin swim.  and I have the money put away for the photo stuff.

this will likely be the only trip to florida for us so not sure if/when we would ever be back.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

taliasmom said:


> They had a hard time with volunteers for us too, I think because this is major fundraising season, and most of our kids can't take the heat well, so more work during the cooler months. We ended up driving to the office to place Talia's wish, but from the time of the letter it was about six weeks till that was suggested. Just waiting on the official approval and dates! Congrats and welcome!



I think I may ask them if they would like us to come to the office. I do not want to be a pain and seem unappreciative though. WE really really appreciate everything. Gavin has said several times he wants "lightning mcqueen, zebras, and fish." (He has MR so communication is vastly delayed-- he is technically considered nonverbal). I was hoping he could do it the week of his birthday (october 15th) so want to make sure there is enough time to get those dates. Do you think if I asked they would even have time or is that too close?


----------



## taliasmom

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I think I may ask them if they would like us to come to the office. I do not want to be a pain and seem unappreciative though. WE really really appreciate everything. Gavin has said several times he wants "lightning mcqueen, zebras, and fish." (He has MR so communication is vastly delayed-- he is technically considered nonverbal). I was hoping he could do it the week of his birthday (october 15th) so want to make sure there is enough time to get those dates. Do you think if I asked they would even have time or is that too close?



I understand not wanting to sound ungrateful, I called at four weeks instead of the three the letter suggested.  I was told to expect a call the following week, two went by and I called again, that's when the poor lady told me how busy she was, and how many families she had to visit, and since I lived in Mojave (about an hour away in the sticks) that by the time she found a volunteer it would be mid July, and asked if I ever went to Bakersfield. We figured the best thing to do was go out there, it was easier on her and faster for us.  When we did get there, the strict sounding lady on the phone turned out to be very sweet and charming in person, and very appreciative that we came to her.  She was just one person in a tiny office buried in paperwork and signage, I figure she's glad for any breaks she gets. I had a chat with Talia on being responsive , "make noise, look at things, smile".  I don't know how much she understands anymore, but apparenly more than we think, she was absolutely her best in that office. Talia is nonverbal as well,  I would do backflips if she would say "fish" again, lol. Since we live in socal we took her to Disneyland a while ago to see if Disneyworld would be an appropriate wish for her, and it went so well that Daddy and I were in tears a couple times.  I really think between the way she was at DL and the way she behaved in that office that we must just bore the heck out of her at home!

I don't know if your chapter will be different,  but ours said most likely in the spring, and her condition is very progressive, so I am nervouse about her declining too much for her to go. I'm hoping God helps us out on that one, my gut tells me it will all work out. 

On another note, many of us save our precious pictures and videos on our computers nowadays, we thought we were being safe backing them up to an external drive. We accessed the drive to pull some of Talias videos for our MAW chapter, and somehow the file for video became corrupt and we lost them all (since birth). Luckily my grandma has a hard copy of some of my favorites, but my point is no matter how incovienent, save your memories to DVD disc and keep in a firebox, its well worth the hastle.


----------



## Nanookz

For backing up my photos I keep a copy on my computer and on an external drive and back them up to the Internet.  Depending on the total size of your files it is free to save to the Internet .  I have a bunch so I spend $5 a month.  I figure they are worth 5 bucks.  Having a copy in another location is a good idea to but then you have to take the files over there.  Internet backups can be set to update automatically. I've used carbonate, most, and crash plan.


----------



## mommy2mrb

yeti5353 said:


> yes all three of us will do the dolphin swim.  and I have the money put away for the photo stuff.
> 
> this will likely be the only trip to florida for us so not sure if/when we would ever be back.



the dolphin swim is so much fun!  you also get a video of your swim!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

taliasmom said:


> I understand not wanting to sound ungrateful, I called at four weeks instead of the three the letter suggested.  I was told to expect a call the following week, two went by and I called again, that's when the poor lady told me how busy she was, and how many families she had to visit, and since I lived in Mojave (about an hour away in the sticks) that by the time she found a volunteer it would be mid July, and asked if I ever went to Bakersfield. We figured the best thing to do was go out there, it was easier on her and faster for us.  When we did get there, the strict sounding lady on the phone turned out to be very sweet and charming in person, and very appreciative that we came to her.  She was just one person in a tiny office buried in paperwork and signage, I figure she's glad for any breaks she gets. I had a chat with Talia on being responsive , "make noise, look at things, smile".  I don't know how much she understands anymore, but apparenly more than we think, she was absolutely her best in that office. Talia is nonverbal as well,  I would do backflips if she would say "fish" again, lol. Since we live in socal we took her to Disneyland a while ago to see if Disneyworld would be an appropriate wish for her, and it went so well that Daddy and I were in tears a couple times.  I really think between the way she was at DL and the way she behaved in that office that we must just bore the heck out of her at home!
> 
> I don't know if your chapter will be different,  but ours said most likely in the spring, and her condition is very progressive, so I am nervouse about her declining too much for her to go. I'm hoping God helps us out on that one, my gut tells me it will all work out.
> 
> On another note, many of us save our precious pictures and videos on our computers nowadays, we thought we were being safe backing them up to an external drive. We accessed the drive to pull some of Talias videos for our MAW chapter, and somehow the file for video became corrupt and we lost them all (since birth). Luckily my grandma has a hard copy of some of my favorites, but my point is no matter how incovienent, save your memories to DVD disc and keep in a firebox, its well worth the hastle.



I think I will email her and make the suggestion that we come by  Thanks for the advice. 
I hope that things work out for your daughter and her trip. We will keep you in our prayers. Gavin did not start talking until just recently. He is currently up to 10 words which is kind of funny because of the ten they include "Ipad, pizza, lightning mcqueen, fish, pop, and zebra". He is a boy that knows what he likes. The others are "mom, dad, book". Gavin was born with a heart condition and unrelated developmental delays. He now has been diagnosed with severe autism and mild-moderate mental retardation. We took him to Mall of America to meet Spongebob and he was soooooo excited. Gavin doesnt get excited over much but he kept shaking and kissing them. I think if he went to Disney he would freak out meeting all of the characters. He loves his movies! If Disney is as magical as I hear I am sure both of our children will have all their wishes come true! What are your dates?


----------



## taliasmom

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I think I will email her and make the suggestion that we come by  Thanks for the advice.
> I hope that things work out for your daughter and her trip. We will keep you in our prayers. Gavin did not start talking until just recently. He is currently up to 10 words which is kind of funny because of the ten they include "Ipad, pizza, lightning mcqueen, fish, pop, and zebra". He is a boy that knows what he likes. The others are "mom, dad, book". Gavin was born with a heart condition and unrelated developmental delays. He now has been diagnosed with severe autism and mild-moderate mental retardation. We took him to Mall of America to meet Spongebob and he was soooooo excited. Gavin doesnt get excited over much but he kept shaking and kissing them. I think if he went to Disney he would freak out meeting all of the characters. He loves his movies! If Disney is as magical as I hear I am sure both of our children will have all their wishes come true! What are your dates?



No dates yet, I think that'll be a while still. She just told us spring would be the most probable time, but on paper to the main office she wrote "fall/spring", so we could get lucky.  Sounds like Gavin will have a fantastic time! Yeah, just offer to drive to them if it would make things easier. I know sometimes chapters make the wish process a little more fun/magical than our chapter, so they may want you at home. Hope you get  to see them soon in any case!  Talia's first three and a half years were normal, she could walk,run, jump, talk, was counting into her teens, start to recognize letters in words, then it slowly all disappeared, skill by skill. We could tell she was aware of it, she still tries to sit up on her own sometimes, and gets so frustrated when she can't, but she does try.  She is still a happy positive girl for the most part, and we enjoy her, I know she'll have a spectacular time on our trip!


----------



## taliasmom

Nanookz said:


> For backing up my photos I keep a copy on my computer and on an external drive and back them up to the Internet.  Depending on the total size of your files it is free to save to the Internet .  I have a bunch so I spend $5 a month.  I figure they are worth 5 bucks.  Having a copy in another location is a good idea to but then you have to take the files over there.  Internet backups can be set to update automatically. I've used carbonate, most, and crash plan.



We' ve considered that for photos, but the videos would take an eternty to upload, and my hubby gets weird about other people having possession, and the freak chance that their electronics fail and we lose them anyway, lol.


----------



## yeti5353

taliasmom said:


> I don't know if your chapter will be different,  but ours said most likely in the spring, and her condition is very progressive, so I am nervouse about her declining too much for her to go.
> 
> 
> they have the ability to do a rush trip.  if you think time is running out on her ability to enjoy the trip I would tell them plainly.  I was told GKTW had many openings this fall so ask if the trip can be given priority while she can still enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Lilfoot93

We got the call today that Trevor's wish to be a Jedi during Star Wars weekend has been approved! I didn't think we would hear back so quickly considering we just met a week ago to submit his wish. We will not get any dates for awhile as Star Wars weekends for 2013 has not been posted yet. We are looking at going in May. Now to be patient and wait six months before we hear anything! We know that we will be staying at GKTW but that is it at this point! 

Jackie


----------



## taliasmom

yeti5353 said:


> If she starts to slide, I will do that, thanks for the info!


----------



## Rx774

Lilfoot93 said:


> We got the call today that Trevor's wish to be a Jedi during Star Wars weekend has been approved! I didn't think we would hear back so quickly considering we just met a week ago to submit his wish. We will not get any dates for awhile as Star Wars weekends for 2013 has not been posted yet. We are looking at going in May. Now to be patient and wait six months before we hear anything! We know that we will be staying at GKTW but that is it at this point!
> 
> Jackie



Congrats. Its wonderful to hear back from them so quickly. We are hoping for the same thing. We just met with MAW on Friday, and my daughter's wish is for Mid August. So we are hoping that they will be able to book us in time.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilfoot93 said:


> We got the call today that Trevor's wish to be a Jedi during Star Wars weekend has been approved! I didn't think we would hear back so quickly considering we just met a week ago to submit his wish. We will not get any dates for awhile as Star Wars weekends for 2013 has not been posted yet. We are looking at going in May. Now to be patient and wait six months before we hear anything! We know that we will be staying at GKTW but that is it at this point!
> 
> Jackie



That is awesome ! May is such a wonderful time to go. 
At least you have lot's of time to plan and get to know all about Star Wars Weekends. There is SO much going on then .. it will be good to have a plan.


----------



## lorasmom

Lilfoot93 said:


> We got the call today that Trevor's wish to be a Jedi during Star Wars weekend has been approved! I didn't think we would hear back so quickly considering we just met a week ago to submit his wish. We will not get any dates for awhile as Star Wars weekends for 2013 has not been posted yet. We are looking at going in May. Now to be patient and wait six months before we hear anything! We know that we will be staying at GKTW but that is it at this point!
> 
> Jackie



Woohoo!! May is a great time to go!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Rx774 said:


> Congrats. Its wonderful to hear back from them so quickly. We are hoping for the same thing. We just met with MAW on Friday, and my daughter's wish is for Mid August. So we are hoping that they will be able to book us in time.



I hope you guys hear back quickly and can get the dates you want. I was surprised at how quickly it all happened for us! 

Now I have to start looking at all the Star Wars weekend stuff and see what Trev wants to do. I had never thought we would be going to Disney World so I have a lot of researching to do! Trev will be almost 8 and the girls will be almost 5 by the time we go. I think that should be a good age for traveling... Although I am not looking forward to a cross country flight with 3 kiddos in tow! Maybe we can catch a red-eye and we can all sleep during the flight  

Jackie


----------



## Momtokcc

Lilfoot93 said:


> We got the call today that Trevor's wish to be a Jedi during Star Wars weekend has been approved! I didn't think we would hear back so quickly considering we just met a week ago to submit his wish. We will not get any dates for awhile as Star Wars weekends for 2013 has not been posted yet. We are looking at going in May. Now to be patient and wait six months before we hear anything! We know that we will be staying at GKTW but that is it at this point!
> 
> Jackie



WooHoo - that is wonderful news!!!  I know waiting will be hard, but that does give you a long time to plan and really know what you will do.  For someone like me (who knows nothing LOL) that would be a good thing.  My sister has gone in May before and she said the weather is really nice!  I hope Trevor will have a fabulous time!!!


----------



## yeti5353

Lilfoot93 said:


> We got the call today that Trevor's wish to be a Jedi during Star Wars weekend has been approved! I didn't think we would hear back so quickly considering we just met a week ago to submit his wish. We will not get any dates for awhile as Star Wars weekends for 2013 has not been posted yet. We are looking at going in May. Now to be patient and wait six months before we hear anything! We know that we will be staying at GKTW but that is it at this point!
> 
> Jackie



yay!!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Thanks guys! We are pretty excited and that gives us lots of time to plan and learn about what there is to do at Disney World. We have only been to DL and that was before kids! We are hoping to do a day at Lego Land also as that was his backup wish. But that may be an easier trip to take in the future and go to California. I have been reading so many trip reports and starting to gather lots of information to pass on to Trevor. We have never gone on vacation so he is pretty excited and wants to do it all! I don't think that will be possible but we will see what we can do while down there. 

Jackie


----------



## Momtokcc

Lilfoot93 said:


> We are hoping to do a day at Lego Land also as that was his backup wish.
> 
> Jackie



We are also considering doing a day at Lego Land too just because Cade loves Legos so much.   I don't know what we will do yet - I haven't worked too much on our actual plans yet b/c we don't have firm dates just yet.


----------



## Lilfoot93

[/URL][/IMG]

Just seeing if I can post a pic of Trev...


----------



## Lilfoot93

Momtokcc said:


> We are also considering doing a day at Lego Land too just because Cade loves Legos so much.   I don't know what we will do yet - I haven't worked too much on our actual plans yet b/c we don't have firm dates just yet.



Fun! You will have to let me know if Lego Land is worth it! As I am sure you will be going way before we go  

Jackie


----------



## Lilfoot93

I can't figure out how to post pics. I went to photobucket and uploaded pics there and copied and paste the link... I will have to try later tonight when the kids are in bed. Time to start thinking of what to make for dinner... 

Jackie


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

We just got our call! Our volunteers are coming on Friday. So excited!


----------



## Lilfoot93

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We just got our call! Our volunteers are coming on Friday. So excited!



Yay! So exciting!!

Jackie


----------



## Momtokcc

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We just got our call! Our volunteers are coming on Friday. So excited!



Yay!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## Momtokcc

Lilfoot93 said:


> Fun! You will have to let me know if Lego Land is worth it! As I am sure you will be going way before we go
> 
> Jackie



I definately will if we go.  Our first pick dates are Oct and second is the end of March.  I hope we find out soon.


----------



## lorasmom

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We just got our call! Our volunteers are coming on Friday. So excited!


Yippee!!!! Our volunteer meeting was super fun! 



Lilfoot93 said:


> I can't figure out how to post pics. I went to photobucket and uploaded pics there and copied and paste the link... I will have to try later tonight when the kids are in bed. Time to start thinking of what to make for dinner...
> 
> Jackie



in photobucket, make sure you're using the IMG link, not the html? That's all I know


----------



## blessedmom4

Lilfoot93 said:


> We got the call today that Trevor's wish to be a Jedi during Star Wars weekend has been approved! I didn't think we would hear back so quickly considering we just met a week ago to submit his wish. We will not get any dates for awhile as Star Wars weekends for 2013 has not been posted yet. We are looking at going in May. Now to be patient and wait six months before we hear anything! We know that we will be staying at GKTW but that is it at this point!
> 
> Jackie


*The time will FLY by and your trip will be here (and over) before you know it! I am so excited/happy for you.*


taliasmom said:


> If she starts to slide, I will do that, thanks for the info!


*I hope you don't have to do a rush trip; however, because of Lisa's medical condition they kept reminding me they could arrange a trip for us in less than a week...so it IS an option should you need it. *


GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We just got our call! Our volunteers are coming on Friday. So excited!



*That is so exciting!!! Have Fun!!!!*


----------



## blessedmom4

*DANIEL!!!! **How about au update on your new job and how things are going at GKTW when you have time???!!! Are you working in the House of Hearst yet???*


----------



## lorasmom

This is kind of a weird, sort of OT question, but....

For those of you who have been to GKTW already... is there a running path or anything, either on the grounds, or close by? Is the neighborhood where GKTW is safe enough (sidewalks, not sketchy) to run? 

Trying to decide how I'm going to fit in my training runs while I'm there. Maybe.


----------



## newdrama12

lorasmom said:


> This is kind of a weird, sort of OT question, but....
> 
> For those of you who have been to GKTW already... is there a running path or anything, either on the grounds, or close by? Is the neighborhood where GKTW is safe enough (sidewalks, not sketchy) to run?
> 
> Trying to decide how I'm going to fit in my training runs while I'm there. Maybe.



You can totally run through the GKTW property. In fact, the Village holds a 5K on the grounds every year. It is a beautiful place for a run.


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *DANIEL!!!! **How about au update on your new job and how things are going at GKTW when you have time???!!! Are you working in the House of Hearst yet???*



Things at the Village is going well. I'm not fully trained yet at the House of Hearts, but will be when I can schedule another shift up there. The new job is going well. The parks have been really busy, so the days have been going quick. I'm off work tomorrow and will be at the Village tomorrow night. Don't know of anything special that is planned. Hope you and the family are well!! Great news about the Disney tickets. Please tell the kids that I said hi!


----------



## lorasmom

newdrama12 said:


> You can totally run through the GKTW property. In fact, the Village holds a 5K on the grounds every year. It is a beautiful place for a run.



That's fantastic!! 

Is there a map of the route?

Thank you!

Eta: never mind, I found it! Thanks again


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> Things at the Village is going well. I'm not fully trained yet at the House of Hearts, but will be when I can schedule another shift up there. The new job is going well. The parks have been really busy, so the days have been going quick. I'm off work tomorrow and will be at the Village tomorrow night. Don't know of anything special that is planned. Hope you and the family are well!! Great news about the Disney tickets. Please tell the kids that I said hi!



*I am happy things are gong well Daniel, that is good to hear. I am so excited about your job, SO happy for you! We  were SO excited about the tickets and a day at Disney...what a blessing. Enjoy your day off!! I wish I was at the village tonight. Everyone says HELLO DANIEL!!!*


*I hope EVERYONE has a wonderful Holiday! Stay Safe!*



​


----------



## yeti5353

while watching the very good local fireworks last night all I could think about is the next time we see fireworks we will be in WDW seeing the most awesome fireworks!

and remembering I will need ear plugs for Molly!

I really love fire works and I hope she can enjoy them too.


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> while watching the very good local fireworks last night all I could think about is the next time we see fireworks we will be in WDW seeing the most awesome fireworks!
> 
> and remembering I will need ear plugs for Molly!
> 
> I really love fire works and I hope she can enjoy them too.























*What a lovely thought! *


















​


----------



## lorasmom

yeti5353 said:


> while watching the very good local fireworks last night all I could think about is the next time we see fireworks we will be in WDW seeing the most awesome fireworks!
> 
> and remembering I will need ear plugs for Molly!
> 
> I really love fire works and I hope she can enjoy them too.



Same!!! 

Hope everyone had a happy 4th!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

So tomorrow is our meeting with the volunteers. As mentioned Gavin is considered nonverbal (canj only say 10 words). I know meeting Lightning McQueen is what he wants.. is there anything that I should ask for in particular though besides just telling them that?


----------



## yeti5353

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So tomorrow is our meeting with the volunteers. As mentioned Gavin is considered nonverbal (canj only say 10 words). I know meeting Lightning McQueen is what he wants.. is there anything that I should ask for in particular though besides just telling them that?


I would consider some props to help him express things.  Photos?  If you know he will react or say the words if you show cars and sea world photos that might help.

Best of luck!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:


> I would consider some props to help him express things.  Photos?  If you know he will react or say the words if you show cars and sea world photos that might help.
> 
> Best of luck!



I videotaped him talking the other day. Sometimes he will really vocalize if he is comfortable and having a good day. So I plan to show them that.


----------



## blessedmom4

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So tomorrow is our meeting with the volunteers. As mentioned Gavin is considered nonverbal (canj only say 10 words). I know meeting Lightning McQueen is what he wants.. is there anything that I should ask for in particular though besides just telling them that?



*Have a fabulous meeting today and enjoy! 

Some wish granters are better than others (ours were a bit on the stick to the script side). Hopefully yours will be magical and fun!!! (My girls had gotten each of ours a little angel pin and even decorated the wrapping paper they used to wrap the boxes in...the wish granters looked as if they had smelled bad fish when they saw them and put them in their purses, unopened...we never did hear if they liked their presents...I am guessing not). *


----------



## yeti5353

got new shoes to get ready for our trip. mine are so worn they make my legs hurt.  also a small new backpack at tj max.  bargins!

then had a bit of a panic attact= over 100 days, so much could happen to molly's health before our trip!

how to celebrate and not worry???


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Our meeting went awesome! The volunteers were soooo soooo nice. They even brought Gavin a Cars car and coloring book and my daughter a color wonder princess book. They are proposing our dates for over his birthday--- October 15th


----------



## Lilfoot93

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So tomorrow is our meeting with the volunteers. As mentioned Gavin is considered nonverbal (canj only say 10 words). I know meeting Lightning McQueen is what he wants.. is there anything that I should ask for in particular though besides just telling them that?



I hope it all goes well tonight and he gets his wish to meet Lightning McQueen! 



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> Some wish granters are better than others (ours were a bit on the stick to the script side). Hopefully yours will be magical and fun!!! (My girls had gotten each of ours a little angel pin and even decorated the wrapping paper they used to wrap the boxes in...the wish granters looked as if they had smelled bad fish when they saw them and put them in their purses, unopened...we never did hear if they liked their presents...I am guessing not). *



That is awful that they did not even acknowledge the gifts your girls made. What a sweet gesture by your girls to make them something. 



yeti5353 said:


> got new shoes to get ready for our trip. mine are so worn they make my legs hurt.  also a small new backpack at tj max.  bargins!
> 
> then had a bit of a panic attact= over 100 days, so much could happen to molly's health before our trip!
> 
> how to celebrate and not worry???



Yay for new shoes! That is a good idea to get new ones a couple months before to break them in  

Praying that Molly stays healthy for her trip! I have had those same feelings with Trevor as his trip will not be until May. 

Jackie


----------



## Lilfoot93

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Our meeting went awesome! The volunteers were soooo soooo nice. They even brought Gavin a Cars car and coloring book and my daughter a color wonder princess book. They are proposing our dates for over his birthday--- October 15th



We must have posted at the same time  

Glad it went so well! That would be a wonderful birthday trip! 

Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Our meeting went awesome! The volunteers were soooo soooo nice. They even brought Gavin a Cars car and coloring book and my daughter a color wonder princess book. They are proposing our dates for over his birthday--- October 15th


*That is so exciting, I am HAPPY to hear that!!! We were there this past October as the same time...we LOVED IT!!!* 


Lilfoot93 said:


> That is awful that they did not even acknowledge the gifts your girls made. What a sweet gesture by your girls to make them something.
> *Thank you! They were SO excited to do that and then it was quite a letdown, to be sure...*
> Praying that Molly stays healthy for her trip! I have had those same feelings with Trevor as his trip will not be until May.
> 
> Jackie


*I know these feelings ALL to well and we actually DID have to postpone Lisa's Wish trip TWICE for medical reasons....it was very difficult and heart breaking, to be sure. That being said, the time we finally DID make it for her Wish Trip WAS exactly the time we were supposed to be in Florida, it was simply magical! I HTH with your perspective and worries.  The reason we have a MAW for our children is because they DO have life-threatening illnesses and anything CAN happen. Just BELIEVE the trip WILL happen as planned, that is what we did. And if something delays it, then you will re-plan and it WILL be magical!  *


----------



## sarsop524

Got our packet in the mail yesterday with our flight times!!  I am excited that we fly into Orlando at 1030 in the morning on 11/18, and then depart at 350 in the afternoon on 11/24.  Those times are great...other than I am wondering about needing to leave at 4 am on the day we depart to make it to the airport on time.  Our wish coordinator put in the packet that we will have a limo, so I guess everyone could take a nap on the way to the airport!  Trying to decide if we should drive over the night before and get a hotel room though


No matter what, I am sure it will be all good when we get there!


----------



## yeti5353

sarsop524 said:


> Got our packet in the mail yesterday with our flight times!!  I am excited that we fly into Orlando at 1030 in the morning on 11/18, and then depart at 350 in the afternoon on 11/24.  Those times are great...other than I am wondering about needing to leave at 4 am on the day we depart to make it to the airport on time.  Our wish coordinator put in the packet that we will have a limo, so I guess everyone could take a nap on the way to the airport!  Trying to decide if we should drive over the night before and get a hotel room though
> 
> 
> No matter what, I am sure it will be all good when we get there!



Hurray for dates and such a great late leaving time!


----------



## blessedmom4

sarsop524 said:


> Got our packet in the mail yesterday with our flight times!!  I am excited that we fly into Orlando at 1030 in the morning on 11/18, and then depart at 350 in the afternoon on 11/24.  Those times are great...other than I am wondering about needing to leave at 4 am on the day we depart to make it to the airport on time.  Our wish coordinator put in the packet that we will have a limo, so I guess everyone could take a nap on the way to the airport!  Trying to decide if we should drive over the night before and get a hotel room though
> 
> 
> No matter what, I am sure it will be all good when we get there!



*CONGRATULATIONS!!!​**Updated my TR Finally...*

*Click here to read.*​


----------



## lorasmom

yeti5353 said:


> got new shoes to get ready for our trip. mine are so worn they make my legs hurt.  also a small new backpack at tj max.  bargins!
> 
> then had a bit of a panic attact= over 100 days, so much could happen to molly's health before our trip!
> 
> how to celebrate and not worry???


good idea on the new shoes! 

We had a little bit of a scare a few weeks ago - Gabby fell at the playground and needed stitches, right after her chemo dosages were increased. Chemo tends to lower her white blood cell counts, and platelets, which makes healing from cuts harder... So when she went back to get her stitches out, her injury wasn't totally healed, and the risk for infection was much bigger - and with her port-o-cath, any infections or fevers lead to immediate hospitalization  

All we could do is hope for the best - you can only control what you can control, you know? That's my motto. 

Best wishes that Molly's health holds steady for your trip! 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Our meeting went awesome! The volunteers were soooo soooo nice. They even brought Gavin a Cars car and coloring book and my daughter a color wonder princess book. They are proposing our dates for over his birthday--- October 15th



Awesome!!! How exciting! October is a great time at the World! 



sarsop524 said:


> Got our packet in the mail yesterday with our flight times!!  I am excited that we fly into Orlando at 1030 in the morning on 11/18, and then depart at 350 in the afternoon on 11/24.  Those times are great...other than I am wondering about needing to leave at 4 am on the day we depart to make it to the airport on time.  Our wish coordinator put in the packet that we will have a limo, so I guess everyone could take a nap on the way to the airport!  Trying to decide if we should drive over the night before and get a hotel room though
> 
> 
> No matter what, I am sure it will be all good when we get there!


Woohoo - you got your flight times already!! That's awesome, we JUST got ours yesterday, and we leave Thursday! 

Those times are fantastic, you have, like, two extra days!! 


UPDATED PTR, with Gabby's Wish Presentation Party yesterday!! Link below, check it out!


----------



## Amerch

Got our our flight times!!  I am excited that we  leave Philly at 930 am fly into Orlando at Noon  on 10/1, and then depart at 150  in the afternoon on 10/7.

Those times are good...other than I am wondering about needing to leave at 330  am on the day we depart to make it to the airport on time.  Get trough security with 4 kids and board . Kids ages 3-7 .

Our wish coordinator said we will get are packet 2 weeks before are trip . We have a small car and with luggage we will not all fit . They said they can do transportation but then what do i do with the kids car seats till we get back ?  

Trying to decide if we should drive over the night before and get a hotel room though.. 

When they provide transportation how soon before your flight do they get you to the air port ?


----------



## newdrama12

Amerch said:


> Got our our flight times!!  I am excited that we  leave Philly at 930 am fly into Orlando at Noon  on 10/1, and then depart at 150  in the afternoon on 10/7.
> 
> Those times are good...other than I am wondering about needing to leave at 330  am on the day we depart to make it to the airport on time.  Get trough security with 4 kids and board . Kids ages 3-7 .
> 
> Our wish coordinator said we will get are packet 2 weeks before are trip . We have a small car and with luggage we will not all fit . They said they can do transportation but then what do i do with the kids car seats till we get back ?
> 
> Trying to decide if we should drive over the night before and get a hotel room though..
> 
> When they provide transportation how soon before your flight do they get you to the air port ?



I would assume that they would get you there about 2 hours before the flight, so that you have plenty of time to get through security and make it to your gate.


----------



## Rx774

A wise person once said.. "Waiting is the hardest part..."

The wait is killing us, to see if we can get this wish cruise in by Mid-August. Its tough, and i know they are doing their best to fit us in if its possible.  We are just over-anxious, because of the narrow timeline. If it has to be postponed to our second choice dates, that would be unfortunate, but understandable given the circumstances.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Rx774 said:


> A wise person once said.. "Waiting is the hardest part..."
> 
> The wait is killing us, to see if we can get this wish cruise in by Mid-August. Its tough, and i know they are doing their best to fit us in if its possible.  We are just over-anxious, because of the narrow timeline. If it has to be postponed to our second choice dates, that would be unfortunate, but understandable given the circumstances.



We just had our meeting to see if my son can go to Disney in October and I am also anxious to hear back. I think it is in our natures (Moms). Hang in there. If those dates dont work out there is some divine reason it was not meant to be. Well atleast thats what I tell myself anyway


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

So I know this is a little premature but I am crazy about planning.... We always have a big birthday party for my kids because their birthdays are only a week apart. My nephew's birthday is also three days after Gavin's so we typically just have one big party together. We were planning it for the day before Gavin's proposed departure date for his wish (I know crazy but this date was already planned and reserved before we knew Gavin would get a wish). My question is--- Would it be rude to make a suggestion in his invitations to consider giving him gift cards/ money to use at Disney instead of gifts? The problem is every year I get about a million calls asking what to get Gavin because due to his limited cognition/ autism  he is very very picky on what he will play with and most of the time people end up getting him things that just sit around. I do not want to be rude though of course. My mom said to go ahead and put something in the card because everyone is family and would understand.  Just thought I would ask some of other parents what they thought.


----------



## Rx774

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We just had our meeting to see if my son can go to Disney in October and I am also anxious to hear back. I think it is in our natures (Moms). Hang in there. If those dates dont work out there is some divine reason it was not meant to be. Well atleast thats what I tell myself anyway




It doesn't help when we look at numerous Youtube videos of folks enjoying themselves on the cruise.


----------



## sarsop524

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So I know this is a little premature but I am crazy about planning.... We always have a big birthday party for my kids because their birthdays are only a week apart. My nephew's birthday is also three days after Gavin's so we typically just have one big party together. We were planning it for the day before Gavin's proposed departure date for his wish (I know crazy but this date was already planned and reserved before we knew Gavin would get a wish). My question is--- Would it be rude to make a suggestion in his invitations to consider giving him gift cards/ money to use at Disney instead of gifts? The problem is every year I get about a million calls asking what to get Gavin because due to his limited cognition/ autism  he is very very picky on what he will play with and most of the time people end up getting him things that just sit around. I do not want to be rude though of course. My mom said to go ahead and put something in the card because everyone is family and would understand.  Just thought I would ask some of other parents what they thought.



I do not think that would be rude at all.  I get the same questions all the time with my daughter also, she is eight...but cognitively a bit younger!  This way they will all know that the gifts will be greatly appreciated and definitely enjoyed


----------



## yeti5353

sarsop524 said:


> I do not think that would be rude at all.  I get the same questions all the time with my daughter also, she is eight...but cognitively a bit younger!  This way they will all know that the gifts will be greatly appreciated and definitely enjoyed




I agree, having been on both sides of the question, I want to give something that will be enjoyed, I dont usually like to do gift cards but more and more see the value raising my own quirky kid.  I would rather give your child a gift they can enjoy rather than have it go to charity.  and this is a very special trip.  It might make you feel better to preface it as he is hard to shop for and this wish trip is a time we want to be abe to say yes as much as possible and give him things he will enjoy and remember.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:


> I agree, having been on both sides of the question, I want to give something that will be enjoyed, I dont usually like to do gift cards but more and more see the value raising my own quirky kid.  I would rather give your child a gift they can enjoy rather than have it go to charity.  and this is a very special trip.  It might make you feel better to preface it as he is hard to shop for and this wish trip is a time we want to be abe to say yes as much as possible and give him things he will enjoy and remember.



That is what I am thinking. I think I will just put a small blurb in the invitations. 
On another note: How much spending money is everyone planning to bring? It will be my husband, son (wish kid), daughter, and me. Does Make a Wish typically give the wish child spending money?


----------



## blessedmom4

*I have posted our DISCOVERY COVE DAY if anybody wants to read about it. It was simply AMAZING!!! There are lots of pictures!!*


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Checked out the pictures! Discovery cove looks amazing! Glad you guys were able to go and had a great time


----------



## lorasmom

I'm cross posting this question here, as well as in my PTR: we land in Orlando at 6:10pm. <-- is this enough time to make it to the 7:45 orientation?? Thoughts? TIA!




GavandGraciesMommy said:


> On another note: How much spending money is everyone planning to bring? It will be my husband, son (wish kid), daughter, and me. Does Make a Wish typically give the wish child spending money?



You should get an expense check from MaW, that is to cover meals outside of GKTW, souveniers, and gas. Our wish granters told us specifically that breakfast and dinner are provided at GKTW, and the check should cover lunches.... but there are not really restrictions on what you do with it, so you can divide it up however you want to. 

We had worked out a rough budget of what we intended to spend on food, what meals were planned for in the parks, what were planned at GKTW, and then from the remaining balance we divided a portion between the three kids for their spending money. They can spend it at their discretion, but it will have to last them the whole week, and through all 4 parks.


----------



## sarsop524

blessedmom4 said:


> *I have posted our DISCOVERY COVE DAY if anybody wants to read about it. It was simply AMAZING!!! There are lots of pictures!!*




WOW!!!!  That makes me want to go there!!!  Looks and sounds incredible


----------



## yeti5353

sarsop524 said:


> WOW!!!!  That makes me want to go there!!!  Looks and sounds incredible



Loved seeing the photos, we are going there.  sold our camper that we were not using to make it happen but not able to do the cabana thing.  If  you tell them you are on a wish trip you do get the florida resident rate which helps a little.


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

Hi Wish Trippers! My name is Amber. I just posted a new PTR this morning for my daughter Savannah and wanted to share it will you all here. My son Sebastian who battled Osteoclastoma had his wish to meet Buzz Lighteyear granted in 2008. Savannah, my youngest daughter has Mitochondrial Disease Complex I and III. We are just kicking off with the proceses of having her wish granted through the Make a Wish Foundation. I wanted to invite you to join our adventure over on her PTR. I also look forward to interacting with you on this thread. The friendships I made four years ago through the Wish Trippers Unite earlier volumes and Sebastian's PTR continue to be such a blessing in our life. I's exited to connect on these boards again as we make our Princess' dream come true. 

*Princess Savannah's Magical Make A Wish Trip*


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Awwww your so is ADORABLE!!! My son is wishing to meet Lightning McQueen so we are pretty excited! I look forward to talking to you. I honestly love checking this thread everyday and seeing if anyone has posted anything new. As simple as it is, it kinda makes me feel like I have friends all over that can understand just how exciting this really is  I am new to this whole thing so what is a PTR


----------



## sarsop524

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Hi Wish Trippers! My name is Amber. I just posted a new PTR this morning for my daughter Savannah and wanted to share it will you all here. My son Sebastian who battled Osteoclastoma had his wish to meet Buzz Lighteyear granted in 2008. Savannah, my youngest daughter has Mitochondrial Disease Complex I and III. We are just kicking off with the proceses of having her wish granted through the Make a Wish Foundation. I wanted to invite you to join our adventure over on her PTR. I also look forward to interacting with you on this thread. The friendships I made four years ago through the Wish Trippers Unite earlier volumes and Sebastian's PTR continue to be such a blessing in our life. I's exited to connect on these boards again as we make our Princess' dream come true.
> 
> *Princess Savannah's Magical Make A Wish Trip*



Welcome back!  I am sorry that you have two children eligible for wishes, but glad to hear you had such a wonderful experience the first time around!  We are preparing for my daughter's wish trip the week of Thanksgiving!


----------



## starienite

I just wanted to post an updated on our former wish kid Devon. He recently had a routine MRI on his brain and his AVM, while still there, is even smaller now. Next year he will go back for another one and if it isn't seen on a MRI than he will have an angiogram. I also made an update for our PTR. To those waiting to go on their trips, you WILL have a magical time.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

If you havent noticed yet I tend to be a worrier and ask lots of questions. (Im pretty sure its a side effect of the special needs mom job and all those doctors appointments ) So here I go again... How long from the time you had your meeting with your volunteers until the time you heard your dates/ wish were approved? They are aiming for Gavin's birthday so am hoping that this is what works out


----------



## PennyLane1084

I just wanted to share this awesome event that happened in California this past week leading up to San Diego Comic Con. Chris Hardwick host of the Nerdist Podcast, did this charity run in different beach towns from Santa Monica all the way down to San Diego. It was sort of like a running of the Olympic torch but they used a LightSaber. All the proceeds for these run went to Make-A-Wish Foundation. Check it out. It's pretty cool. Sorry I didn't post it sooner. I didn't realize until now that it benefited Make-A-Wish.

Course of the Force


----------



## maroo

I am back!

For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!

My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!  

I should be back here on a basically daily basis again. 

It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!

FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!


----------



## Moodyzblu

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!
> 
> My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!
> 
> I should be back here on a basically daily basis again.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!
> 
> FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!



So, you really DO exist ?? 

I'm Michelle, my wish trip links are in my siggie. We went in April and I'm still working on our TR. My son, Jayden, is my wish kid. 

Glad to see you !


----------



## maroo

Moodyzblu said:


> So, you really DO exist ??
> 
> I'm Michelle, my wish trip links are in my siggie. We went in April and I'm still working on our TR. My son, Jayden, is my wish kid.
> 
> Glad to see you !



I really do!   


lol


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!
> 
> My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!
> 
> I should be back here on a basically daily basis again.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!
> 
> FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!



Hey I know you!


----------



## maroo

livndisney said:


> Hey I know you!



HI!!!!!!



How are you?!?!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!
> 
> My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!
> 
> I should be back here on a basically daily basis again.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!
> 
> FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!



*Oh my gosh Maroo, I have missed you!!! I just put the girls to bed and signed on for a moment and let out a squeal!! I have asked about you, looked for you and missed you. I know you have shared with me part of the story, hope I get to hear the outcome (PM me when you have time...I KNOW your busy and I am lousy at PM's)!!

I am almost FINALLY through with Lisa's TR from our MAW trip. Would love to have it linked and think it has some great pics and good info. Of course, I AM prejudiced! 

Lisa's MAW Trip report

or

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822857

Maroo, I am SO THRILLED to see you here. I saw you were going on a trip with Camille, that is how I found her PTR I saw your name! 

This tough day just got better, Thank you!!! *


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *Oh my gosh Maroo, I have missed you!!! I just put the girls to bed and signed on for a moment and let out a squeal!! I have asked about you, looked for you and missed you. I know you have shared with me part of the story, hope I get to hear the outcome (PM me when you have time...I KNOW your busy and I am lousy at PM's)!!
> 
> I am almost FINALLY through with Lisa's TR from our MAW trip. Would love to have it linked and think it has some great pics and good info. Of course, I AM prejudiced!
> 
> Lisa's MAW Trip report
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822857
> 
> Maroo, I am SO THRILLED to see you here. I saw you were going on a trip with Camille, that is how I found her PTR I saw your name!
> 
> This tough day just got better, Thank you!!! *



I saw your post!!!

In my short hour or so on the DIS tonight it is apparent that you have done a GREAT job encouraging all of our wish tripper families in my absence and I am so grateful!  

I will definitely link your reports!    (and send you a PM)


----------



## yeti5353

Maroo, never met you but I have read these boards all the way thru. glad life permists your return.

Pearls?  now how did I miss that when looking for something special for my 13 year old?  I think both girls would love it!  learning more towards doing it at sea world vs Epcot.  any opinions?


----------



## maroo

yeti5353 said:


> Maroo, never met you but I have read these boards all the way thru. glad life permists your return.
> 
> Pearls?  now how did I miss that when looking for something special for my 13 year old?  I think both girls would love it!  learning more towards doing it at sea world vs Epcot.  any opinions?



Hello!  

I am so glad I am back!

I have personally done the pearls in Japan and that is really cool and doesn't take a ton of time.  If you pick a really "hairy" clam, I hear that you are more likely to get "twins" - which is really fun!

You may want to budget a little bit to get something to put the pearl IN if you do it in Japan.


I can't remember how it works at Sea World - but it seems like one of our wish trippers did it and it was really, really special - more of an experience, I think, than just picking one out of a tank in Japan...but also probably takes some more time and planning than if you just dropped by Japan.

But that is just the thoughts off the top of  my head - I will check into this for you guys, too!!


----------



## sarsop524

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!
> 
> My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!
> 
> I should be back here on a basically daily basis again.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!
> 
> FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!



Hello...I have heard so much about you from all the time I have spent reading these boards and reading people trip reports!  Question for ya...I wondered if you still have the spread sheet that I have read about quite a few times?!?!  If so, could you email it to me?

We are traveling in November, and there is a link to my ptr in my siggie!  Glad to see you are back


----------



## blessedmom4

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Checked out the pictures! Discovery cove looks amazing! Glad you guys were able to go and had a great time





sarsop524 said:


> WOW!!!!  That makes me want to go there!!!  Looks and sounds incredible





yeti5353 said:


> Loved seeing the photos, we are going there.  sold our camper that we were not using to make it happen but not able to do the cabana thing.  If  you tell them you are on a wish trip you do get the florida resident rate which helps a little.


*Thank you for your kind responses, it was such a blessing to go to Discovery Cove! One way to save money with a large party is to have ONE person in your party get a Sea World Annual pass and THEN they can purchase your day at Discovery Cove for as low as $69 per person! This price has NO Dolphin Interaction; however, you can see them!! And there is a TON to do!!!! Plus breakfast and lunch is included in the price.*


AmberGreenawalt said:


> Hi Wish Trippers! My name is Amber. I just posted a new PTR this morning for my daughter Savannah and wanted to share it will you all here. My son Sebastian who battled Osteoclastoma had his wish to meet Buzz Lighteyear granted in 2008. Savannah, my youngest daughter has Mitochondrial Disease Complex I and III. We are just kicking off with the proceses of having her wish granted through the Make a Wish Foundation. I wanted to invite you to join our adventure over on her PTR. I also look forward to interacting with you on this thread. The friendships I made four years ago through the Wish Trippers Unite earlier volumes and Sebastian's PTR continue to be such a blessing in our life. I's exited to connect on these boards again as we make our Princess' dream come true.


*Welcome back Amber! *


GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Awwww your so is ADORABLE!!! My son is wishing to meet Lightning McQueen so we are pretty excited! I look forward to talking to you. I honestly love checking this thread everyday and seeing if anyone has posted anything new. As simple as it is, it kinda makes me feel like I have friends all over that can understand just how exciting this really is  I am new to this whole thing so what is a PTR


*I know what you mean it is good to see people posting here! A PTR is a Pre Trip Report. You can write about your plans for the Wish Trip and have others learn more about your family if you want to. It is easy to start, Go to the PTR Thread, look in the top eft hand corner and click on post new thread then start telling us all about your family, your dates, your plans questions, pictures...whatever you like.*



PennyLane1084 said:


> I just wanted to share this awesome event that happened in California this past week leading up to San Diego Comic Con. Chris Hardwick host of the Nerdist Podcast, did this charity run in different beach towns from Santa Monica all the way down to San Diego. It was sort of like a running of the Olympic torch but they used a LightSaber. All the proceeds for these run went to Make-A-Wish Foundation. Check it out. It's pretty cool. Sorry I didn't post it sooner. I didn't realize until now that it benefited Make-A-Wish.
> 
> Course of the Force


*Very Touching, Thank you.*


maroo said:


> I saw your post!!!
> 
> In my short hour or so on the DIS tonight it is apparent that you have done a GREAT job encouraging all of our wish tripper families in my absence and I am so grateful!
> *I have tried Maroo, but failed miserably at times. Some don't want to hear from me, lol (I have been ignored more than once, ). You have been missed VERY much, especially by me!*
> I will definitely link your reports!    (and send you a PM)



*PM'd you back 

How is Lauren???*


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> Maroo, never met you but I have read these boards all the way thru. glad life permists your return.
> 
> Pearls?  now how did I miss that when looking for something special for my 13 year old?  I think both girls would love it!  learning more towards doing it at sea world vs Epcot.  any opinions?



*We never made it to Sea World on Lisa's MAW trip we simply ran out of time and she needed a lot of rest. We wanted to Pick a Pearl and when we were researching Epcot vs. Sea World I saved this info, I hope it helps. FYI: My girls picked pearls at Epcot and LOVED it! (Click the red link if you want to read about it).

I can't give credit to who wrote this account below about Picking Pearls at Sea World, I am sorry. I just saved it in all of my Disney Info. If you wrote it please forgive me.
*
_*The oysters are in a huge tank, and 1 diver goes down in the water and brings up several oysters for you to choose from. The diver suggested small and ugly as the best choices. I went for just ugly (it had barnacles all over it), and DH went for a small, scruffy looking one. I got a nice 7 mm white pearl but that luck devil had picked a black one!! It's going in my dolphin cage. They make a big deal out of the diver bringing up the oysters and then of the opening process (ringing a bell etc.) so I recommend it if you've already done Japan and want something a little different. I think it was $15.99 for the pearls. They have settings, but they're pricey so I prefer to use my own cages.*_


----------



## 4monkeys

Welcome back Maroo!! 

 I took a brief (might have been almost or a little over a year?!) break for Disboards, and when I came back... you had taken yourself a bit of a break.

I finally finished Allison's Trip Report. Not sure if you will be putting *FINISHED* next to those reports anymore, but wanted to let you know.

Hope all is well for you and we will keep seeing your so appreciated signature!


----------



## Indykjt

Hi everyone!  My name is Kevin, and I am brand new to posting here.  I have been lurking around for a few months, reading lots of posts and soaking up a ton of information, and I thought it was time to introduce myself and my family!

I have an amazing wife of 16 years, Becky, who is the mother of my incredible kids... our 13 year-old daughter Sierra, and our 7 year-old son Braden.

Braden was born with Spina Bifida, and has had many ups and downs in his 7 years.  We just found out a few days ago that he was approved for a wish through MAW!  I can't put into words just yet how much this means to our family (but I am sure I will ).  Disney, and the magic that surrounds everything Disney, is something that my son and our whole family absolutely loves.  There are so many ways Disney has already helped us through his many surgeries and day-to-day battles... I can't imagine a more perfect way for my son's dreams to come true!

I look forward to posting much more about our family, our love of Disney, and our experiences from this point moving forward through the wish granting process!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

blessedmom4 said:


> *Thank you for your kind responses, it was such a blessing to go to Discovery Cove! One way to save money with a large party is to have ONE person in your party get a Sea World Annual pass and THEN they can purchase your day at Discovery Cove for as low as $69 per person! This price has NO Dolphin Interaction; however, you can see them!! And there is a TON to do!!!! Plus breakfast and lunch is included in the price.*
> 
> *Welcome back Amber! *
> 
> *I know what you mean it is good to see people posting here! A PTR is a Pre Trip Report. You can write about your plans for the Wish Trip and have others learn more about your family if you want to. It is easy to start, Go to the PTR Thread, look in the top eft hand corner and click on post new thread then start telling us all about your family, your dates, your plans questions, pictures...whatever you like.*
> 
> 
> *Very Touching, Thank you.*
> 
> 
> *PM'd you back
> 
> How is Lauren???*



I will have to check out the PTR. Thanks


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Ok so I am not real computer savvy. I did a PTR... now how do I put it in my signature line? Thanks for the help


----------



## Rx774

Indykjt said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is Kevin, and I am brand new to posting here.  I have been lurking around for a few months, reading lots of posts and soaking up a ton of information, and I thought it was time to introduce myself and my family!
> 
> I have an amazing wife of 16 years, Becky, who is the mother of my incredible kids... our 13 year-old daughter Sierra, and our 7 year-old son Braden.
> 
> Braden was born with Spina Bifida, and has had many ups and downs in his 7 years.  We just found out a few days ago that he was approved for a wish through MAW!  I can't put into words just yet how much this means to our family (but I am sure I will ).  Disney, and the magic that surrounds everything Disney, is something that my son and our whole family absolutely loves.  There are so many ways Disney has already helped us through his many surgeries and day-to-day battles... I can't imagine a more perfect way for my son's dreams to come true!
> 
> I look forward to posting much more about our family, our love of Disney, and our experiences from this point moving forward through the wish granting process!



Welcome abourd Kevin.  Glad you found us on here. The folks on here are very nice, and are quick to answer any questions you may have.  Even Maroo, who started this very thread awhile ago, answered one of my PM's despite the fact that at the time, she had taken off time from posting here.

Have you guys started leaning towards any specific wish yet? I have a 6 YO, and it was a challenge.  Much more easier for my 10 YO.


----------



## Momtokcc

Indykjt said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is Kevin, and I am brand new to posting here.  I have been lurking around for a few months, reading lots of posts and soaking up a ton of information, and I thought it was time to introduce myself and my family!



Hi and welcome Kevin.  I am new here too.  I have a 7 yr old as well but my wish child is my 9 year old.


----------



## Indykjt

Rx774 said:


> Welcome abourd Kevin.  Glad you found us on here. The folks on here are very nice, and are quick to answer any questions you may have.  Even Maroo, who started this very thread awhile ago, answered one of my PM's despite the fact that at the time, she had taken off time from posting here.
> 
> Have you guys started leaning towards any specific wish yet? I have a 6 YO, and it was a challenge.  Much more easier for my 10 YO.



I have already learned a great deal just reading through this most recent thread.  We haven't discussed his specific wish too much yet, as it really has just been all about going to Disney.  He loves race cars, and there are several of the characters that he is pretty attached to, so I am sure the MAW people will be able to figure out something truly special for him!  



Momtokcc said:


> Hi and welcome Kevin.  I am new here too.  I have a 7 yr old as well but my wish child is my 9 year old.



Hi!  We have always wanted to take the kids to Disney, but have never really had the chance.  We think they are a great age to go now, and will both have the experience of a lifetime!


----------



## carebearkidney

Hi everyone! I introduced myself a WHILE back, but we are on the wait list for our wish to be granted. I'm Karen - howdy! And my wish son is Matthew - he was born with stage 5 kidney disease and started dialysis at the age of 7 days old. He's been transplanted now for a little over two years! WAHOO!
He's had a BUNCH of complications and has needed 29 surgeries in his short 4 years, but after a consult and procedure with the surgeons on July 11th, we are cleared for the next 6 months! No surgeries for 6 whole months!!  I think I'm still in shock he gets such a long reprieve!
I have finally started our PTR (To Kidney - and beyond!) It's down below...along with my other trip report I am trying to write about on his one year kidney-versary celebration where the grandparents chipped in for us to celebrate with Mickey.
I hope to get to know all of you and your inspiring warriors soon. Now that things are less , maybe I'll have some free time....


----------



## twinmum

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Hi Wish Trippers! My name is Amber. I just posted a new PTR this morning for my daughter Savannah and wanted to share it will you all here. My son Sebastian who battled Osteoclastoma had his wish to meet Buzz Lighteyear granted in 2008. Savannah, my youngest daughter has Mitochondrial Disease Complex I and III. We are just kicking off with the proceses of having her wish granted through the Make a Wish Foundation. I wanted to invite you to join our adventure over on her PTR. I also look forward to interacting with you on this thread. The friendships I made four years ago through the Wish Trippers Unite earlier volumes and Sebastian's PTR continue to be such a blessing in our life. I's exited to connect on these boards again as we make our Princess' dream come true.
> 
> *Princess Savannah's Magical Make A Wish Trip*



Well, now I knew there was a reason to check out the Wish Trippers thread after a long hiatus!!!  Amber's back and so is Maroo!  Amber, I am thrilled for Savannah that she will have her wish granted, but I am well aware of the challenges you face.  Hopefully the planning and enjoyment of this trip will brighten everyone's spirits.  And Maroo, I know it has been a difficult time and also hope you'll be able to share a little bit more re: outcome but hope that your life is less stressful than it was.

I think I am "new" to almost everyone else here....our son Mark has cerebral palsy and was granted a wish by Starlight Starbright in Canada.  Our WDW trip was in November, 2008.  We were blessed with a magical stay at GKTW and created beautiful memories together.  Having participated in this thread, we were even better prepared to make the most of this amazing experience.  But what I was not prepared for is that I made friends here who continue to bring support and friendship.  I've only ever met Maroo (and Lauren and her Mom Lisa) in person, but keep in touch with many others.

So good to "see" you both here!
Alison


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

twinmum said:


> Well, now I knew there was a reason to check out the Wish Trippers thread after a long hiatus!!!  Amber's back and so is Maroo!  Amber, I am thrilled for Savannah that she will have her wish granted, but I am well aware of the challenges you face.  Hopefully the planning and enjoyment of this trip will brighten everyone's spirits.  And Maroo, I know it has been a difficult time and also hope you'll be able to share a little bit more re: outcome but hope that your life is less stressful than it was.
> 
> I think I am "new" to almost everyone else here....our son Mark has cerebral palsy and was granted a wish by Starlight Starbright in Canada.  Our WDW trip was in November, 2008.  We were blessed with a magical stay at GKTW and created beautiful memories together.  Having participated in this thread, we were even better prepared to make the most of this amazing experience.  But what I was not prepared for is that I made friends here who continue to bring support and friendship.  I've only ever met Maroo (and Lauren and her Mom Lisa) in person, but keep in touch with many others.
> 
> So good to "see" you both here!
> Alison



So happy to see you here again too Alison. Never could have imagined 4 years ago that all the people who touched our life through the wish process would continue to bless us with their friendship. xoxo


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!
> 
> My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!
> 
> I should be back here on a basically daily basis again.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!
> 
> FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!



Welcome back love! And now the Disboards are complete for me


----------



## Lilfoot93

Indykjt said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is Kevin, and I am brand new to posting here.  I have been lurking around for a few months, reading lots of posts and soaking up a ton of information, and I thought it was time to introduce myself and my family!
> 
> I have an amazing wife of 16 years, Becky, who is the mother of my incredible kids... our 13 year-old daughter Sierra, and our 7 year-old son Braden.
> 
> Braden was born with Spina Bifida, and has had many ups and downs in his 7 years.  We just found out a few days ago that he was approved for a wish through MAW!  I can't put into words just yet how much this means to our family (but I am sure I will ).  Disney, and the magic that surrounds everything Disney, is something that my son and our whole family absolutely loves.  There are so many ways Disney has already helped us through his many surgeries and day-to-day battles... I can't imagine a more perfect way for my son's dreams to come true!
> 
> I look forward to posting much more about our family, our love of Disney, and our experiences from this point moving forward through the wish granting process!



Welcome! I am new here too. My wish kid just turned 7 this weekend. 

Jackie


----------



## carebearkidney

Lilfoot93 - happy birthday to your son! wishing him lots of health and happiness in his lucky 7th year!


----------



## LindaBabe

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Hi Wish Trippers! My name is Amber. I just posted a new PTR this morning for my daughter Savannah and wanted to share it will you all here. My son Sebastian who battled Osteoclastoma had his wish to meet Buzz Lighteyear granted in 2008. Savannah, my youngest daughter has Mitochondrial Disease Complex I and III. We are just kicking off with the proceses of having her wish granted through the Make a Wish Foundation. I wanted to invite you to join our adventure over on her PTR. I also look forward to interacting with you on this thread. The friendships I made four years ago through the Wish Trippers Unite earlier volumes and Sebastian's PTR continue to be such a blessing in our life. I's exited to connect on these boards again as we make our Princess' dream come true.
> 
> *Princess Savannah's Magical Make A Wish Trip*



Oh, my gosh AMBER!  SO nice to see you back!  I'm so sorry your sweet Savannah is in the position of needing a wish trip, but glad to be seeing you on this board again.



maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!
> 
> My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!
> 
> I should be back here on a basically daily basis again.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!
> 
> FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!



MAROO!  WOO HOO!  SO glad you are back and I hope ALL is well with you now. Look forward to seeing you on a regular basis.

(Fairy Grandma, too, has stepped back from this thread because of no Disney trips planned, so therefore  nothing to contribute by way of volunteering or postcards.)

Wishing you all a LOVELY day!


----------



## Momtokcc

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> For those of you guys that have no idea who in the world I am - I am so sorry to have been gone for so long!
> 
> My hiatus was not by my choice and is a very long story - but I am back!
> 
> I should be back here on a basically daily basis again.
> 
> It is going to take me some time to catch up on this thread and find the wish trippers out there that need their stories linked on here!
> 
> FEEL FREE to post a link to your threads here and I will try to get to all of them asap!



Hi Maroo!  I have heard/read so many great things about you!  My name is Jenn and we are waiting to find out dates for my son Cade's dates for his wish trip.  I have a link to his pre-trip report in my siggy.  Nice to finally meet you!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

How do I link my pre trip report to my signature?

Jackie


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey everyone!
It's been forever since I've been here and I'm so excited to get all caught up!
A lot has happened since we were last here. Our trip was in September 2010. On December 16 2010 Haylee was admitted into the PICU. She ended up spending 5 weeks there and her doctors thought she had a stroke and we had lost her. But she was ok. She did however end up having to be put into a coma to stop her seizures. Then by the time we got home we had a trach, vent, nurses, millions of meds (to include shots and insulin) and a completely shaken family. We felt like we had taken out trip at the best time. It has taken a lot of work and support but now she has had her trach removed and revised and is on the road to being back to her old self again. We have kept the nursing on for her which opened up something new for me. My husband and I are getting divorced so the big kids and I working hard to figure out how to do it alone. With the nurses now I have started college. I just finished my first semester and am excited to get my nursing degree and be able to take care of the kids on my own.
I am back as I am so very excited to be planning a very special 2 year Wish Trip Anniversary trip with Haylee to celebrate her and her life and how far she has come! I am blessed to have my parents covering everything to give Haylee and I this time out to celebrate! I am going to set up a trip report to share this special anniversary trip. We are just so excited to celebrate that she is able to enjoy her trip again.


----------



## maroo

Indykjt said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  My name is Kevin, and I am brand new to posting here.  I have been lurking around for a few months, reading lots of posts and soaking up a ton of information, and I thought it was time to introduce myself and my family!
> 
> I have an amazing wife of 16 years, Becky, who is the mother of my incredible kids... our 13 year-old daughter Sierra, and our 7 year-old son Braden.
> 
> Braden was born with Spina Bifida, and has had many ups and downs in his 7 years.  We just found out a few days ago that he was approved for a wish through MAW!  I can't put into words just yet how much this means to our family (but I am sure I will ).  Disney, and the magic that surrounds everything Disney, is something that my son and our whole family absolutely loves.  There are so many ways Disney has already helped us through his many surgeries and day-to-day battles... I can't imagine a more perfect way for my son's dreams to come true!
> 
> I look forward to posting much more about our family, our love of Disney, and our experiences from this point moving forward through the wish granting process!



Welcome to the DIS and the Wish Trippers Thread!!!  Glad u r here!!


----------



## maroo

sarsop524 said:
			
		

> Hello...I have heard so much about you from all the time I have spent reading these boards and reading people trip reports!  Question for ya...I wondered if you still have the spread sheet that I have read about quite a few times?!?!  If so, could you email it to me?
> 
> We are traveling in November, and there is a link to my ptr in my siggie!  Glad to see you are back



Hi!  I plan on being at home this evening and hopefully will have some time to be on the DIS! 

Anyone that wants a spreadsheet can send me their dates, ages of kids, park ideas (like how long in each park), what fireworks u plan to see and anything else u can think of and I can put a spreadsheet together for u.  

 

I am so glad to be back!!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

maroo said:


> Hi!  I plan on being at home this evening and hopefully will have some time to be on the DIS!
> 
> Anyone that wants a spreadsheet can send me their dates, ages of kids, park ideas (like how long in each park), what fireworks u plan to see and anything else u can think of and I can put a spreadsheet together for u.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to be back!!



Hello. I will be sure to get you our dates as soon as they are confirmed. I am completely new to all of this so what is the spreadsheet for? I did the PTR and put it in my signature. I didnt know how to do it exactly so I just copy and pasted the URL.


----------



## maroo

I tried to do this from my iPhone and failed miserably...so I am coming back to respond to everyone! 



twinmum said:


> Well, now I knew there was a reason to check out the Wish Trippers thread after a long hiatus!!!  Amber's back and so is Maroo!  Amber, I am thrilled for Savannah that she will have her wish granted, but I am well aware of the challenges you face.  Hopefully the planning and enjoyment of this trip will brighten everyone's spirits.  And Maroo, I know it has been a difficult time and also hope you'll be able to share a little bit more re: outcome but hope that your life is less stressful than it was.
> 
> I think I am "new" to almost everyone else here....our son Mark has cerebral palsy and was granted a wish by Starlight Starbright in Canada.  Our WDW trip was in November, 2008.  We were blessed with a magical stay at GKTW and created beautiful memories together.  Having participated in this thread, we were even better prepared to make the most of this amazing experience.  But what I was not prepared for is that I made friends here who continue to bring support and friendship.  I've only ever met Maroo (and Lauren and her Mom Lisa) in person, but keep in touch with many others.
> 
> So good to "see" you both here!
> Alison



  Hi Alison!!  So good to see you!  My life is reading less and less like a fiction novel...but hopefully all will calm down completely soon with that much needed resolution.  Several of my friends think I need to write a book of the last year of my life...I tell them we will just let John Grisham write it.   

Lauren still asks about you from time to time!  How is Mark?




AmberGreenawalt said:


> So happy to see you here again too Alison. Never could have imagined 4 years ago that all the people who touched our life through the wish process would continue to bless us with their friendship. xoxo



Where is the "Like" button.....

I have spent WAY too much time on Facebook!  

Oh...here it is...



Lilfoot93 said:


> Welcome! I am new here too. My wish kid just turned 7 this weekend.
> 
> Jackie



Hello!!!   So glad to see you!!!   

Happy Birthday to your precious child - I need to go find their name! 



LindaBabe said:


> MAROO!  WOO HOO!  SO glad you are back and I hope ALL is well with you now. Look forward to seeing you on a regular basis.
> 
> (Fairy Grandma, too, has stepped back from this thread because of no Disney trips planned, so therefore  nothing to contribute by way of volunteering or postcards.)
> 
> Wishing you all a LOVELY day!



Things are finally calming down for me...sorta.   Not really.  But I can at least come back to the DIS!!   I missed it!




Momtokcc said:


> Hi Maroo!  I have heard/read so many great things about you!  My name is Jenn and we are waiting to find out dates for my son Cade's dates for his wish trip.  I have a link to his pre-trip report in my siggy.  Nice to finally meet you!!





Very nice to meet you!!  I will link the pre-trippie tonight!  (I hope!!)



Lilfoot93 said:


> How do I link my pre trip report to my signature?
> 
> Jackie



I *think*...I think...I may have instructions on the 2nd post on page one of this thread...let me go check...if so, I will post here in a bit...

Here it is!!!  How to LINK a Pre-TRIP report in your signature...

If you click on that link - it will take you to instructions that someone did with pictures! 

If you have any trouble - you can post here and one of us will be glad to help you!



Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey everyone!
> It's been forever since I've been here and I'm so excited to get all caught up!
> A lot has happened since we were last here. Our trip was in September 2010. On December 16 2010 Haylee was admitted into the PICU. She ended up spending 5 weeks there and her doctors thought she had a stroke and we had lost her. But she was ok. She did however end up having to be put into a coma to stop her seizures. Then by the time we got home we had a trach, vent, nurses, millions of meds (to include shots and insulin) and a completely shaken family. We felt like we had taken out trip at the best time. It has taken a lot of work and support but now she has had her trach removed and revised and is on the road to being back to her old self again. We have kept the nursing on for her which opened up something new for me. My husband and I are getting divorced so the big kids and I working hard to figure out how to do it alone. With the nurses now I have started college. I just finished my first semester and am excited to get my nursing degree and be able to take care of the kids on my own.
> I am back as I am so very excited to be planning a very special 2 year Wish Trip Anniversary trip with Haylee to celebrate her and her life and how far she has come! I am blessed to have my parents covering everything to give Haylee and I this time out to celebrate! I am going to set up a trip report to share this special anniversary trip. We are just so excited to celebrate that she is able to enjoy her trip again.



HI!!!  I am so glad to hear that Haylee is doing well.  I am so sorry to hear of all of the issues - I hate that I missed all of that!   

Lauren had a better trip the 2nd time she went than even the Wish Trip - so hopefully that works for you guys, too!!    The experience of already doing it is so helpful!



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello. I will be sure to get you our dates as soon as they are confirmed. I am completely new to all of this so what is the spreadsheet for? I did the PTR and put it in my signature. I didnt know how to do it exactly so I just copy and pasted the URL.




I make these spreadsheets that help some of the families - I know some find it to be just too much information or too "regimented" to really help them...But I will make them for any wish family.  

Basically it is a schedule of sorts that lets you know which days are expected to be the most and least crowded in the parks.  TouringPlans.com had given me a membership to share the crowd info with wish families - and I am sure I could get one again (it isn't very expensive anyway)...and I use those to tell you guys what days are "best" for hitting the parks you want to try to hit. 

It is very difficult - especially with only 5 full days - to use 6 days worth of tickets, see every fireworks, play at GKTW, eat the special places...etc. etc...in fact, it is IMPOSSIBLE - but many families try and some have used the spreadsheet to provide info of how I would try to do it. 

I went to Disney in 2008 with Lauren on a wish trip - then I went back about 12 times in about 3 years... Once with two teenagers who use wheelchairs.  
I have also been on a trip with an autistic child and planned that for the family.  And I have met dozens of wish families and sort of have taken notes for years on wish trips - so I try to put all of that information in a spreadsheet. 

It has been a year since I have made one, though...and I have a Mac computer now - so I gotta buy Excel to be able to do it.  But I am going to work on that this weekend!  

I am so glad to be back on the DIS!


----------



## maroo

4monkeys said:


> Welcome back Maroo!!
> 
> I took a brief (might have been almost or a little over a year?!) break for Disboards, and when I came back... you had taken yourself a bit of a break.
> 
> I finally finished Allison's Trip Report. Not sure if you will be putting *FINISHED* next to those reports anymore, but wanted to let you know.
> 
> Hope all is well for you and we will keep seeing your so appreciated signature!



Hi!!!! 

I should have some time in the next couple of weeks to put *FINISHED* on some of these - I want to link all of the new ones on here first and then go back and take care of that.   

I am back!!     Last year was surreal...still a little surreal.  But I am finally able to come back and hang out here!  

I can't wait to read the entire TR! 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Ok so I am not real computer savvy. I did a PTR... now how do I put it in my signature line? Thanks for the help



You got it!!!  I have the link pulled up and hopefully will get it linked on this thread (page one) tonight! 



Rx774 said:


> Welcome abourd Kevin.  Glad you found us on here. The folks on here are very nice, and are quick to answer any questions you may have.  Even Maroo, who started this very thread awhile ago, answered one of my PM's despite the fact that at the time, she had taken off time from posting here.
> 
> Have you guys started leaning towards any specific wish yet? I have a 6 YO, and it was a challenge.  Much more easier for my 10 YO.



Hello!  

I talked to quite a few people over email - so I am not sure I have put a name with this user name - but welcome to the DIS!!  

I am glad to be back!


----------



## maroo

Some Trips to share!!!!!


One of the BEST things about this thread is that we can all support each other as we plan our trips!   

I have been gone quite a while - but we have had about 5 - so far - that I have found that have popped up in the last week or so.... so I am going to post all of them here.... 

You guys go say hello!   


Momtokcc (Cade) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - hoping for October

Amber Greenawalt (Savannah) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!

GavandGraciesMommy (Gavin) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - hoping for Oct 2012

carebearkidney (Matthew) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!

Lilfoot93 (Trevor) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates??


A couple of these have not been seen by many folks yet - so hopefully we can go by and say hello!


----------



## Moodyzblu

maroo said:


> Some Trips to share!!!!!
> 
> 
> One of the BEST things about this thread is that we can all support each other as we plan our trips!
> 
> I have been gone quite a while - but we have had about 5 - so far - that I have found that have popped up in the last week or so.... so I am going to post all of them here....
> 
> You guys go say hello!
> 
> 
> Momtokcc (Cade) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - hoping for October
> 
> Amber Greenawalt (Savannah) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!
> 
> GavandGraciesMommy (Gavin) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - hoping for Oct 2012
> 
> carebearkidney (Matthew) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!
> 
> Lilfoot93 (Trevor) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates??
> 
> 
> A couple of these have not been seen by many folks yet - so hopefully we can go by and say hello!



Gonna go check them all out !


----------



## Lilfoot93

maroo said:


> Hello!!!   So glad to see you!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your precious child - I need to go find their name!
> 
> Thanks! My wish kiddo is Trevor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *think*...I think...I may have instructions on the 2nd post on page one of this thread...let me go check...if so, I will post here in a bit...
> 
> Here it is!!!  How to LINK a Pre-TRIP report in your signature...
> 
> If you click on that link - it will take you to instructions that someone did with pictures!
> 
> If you have any trouble - you can post here and one of us will be glad to help you!
> 
> I think I still need help  I have gotten it on my signature but when you hover over it it is just highlighted it doesn't take you anywhere...
> 
> 
> I am so glad to be back on the DIS!



Glad you are back! Thanks for the help. 

Jackie


----------



## carebearkidney

question for veteran wish families - how do you explain to other young children (the healthy siblings) why they are not asked for their wish? I was telling my older son, William, (age 6) that people would be coming over to see Matthew and ask him what he wished for soon. He then got so excited and asked if they were going to ask him too. I told him it was just going to be for Matthew, but that we would be included for the wish. He then got teary eyed and said "but don't they care about me too?" Kind of broke my heart a little.
Have any of you dealt with that? What did you do? I know he will be SO excited during the wish - but the wish process, when everything revolves around Matthew...how do I keep William excited and not jealous, left out or resentful?
Thanks!


----------



## Lilfoot93

carebearkidney said:


> question for veteran wish families - how do you explain to other young children (the healthy siblings) why they are not asked for their wish? I was telling my older son, William, (age 6) that people would be coming over to see Matthew and ask him what he wished for soon. He then got so excited and asked if they were going to ask him too. I told him it was just going to be for Matthew, but that we would be included for the wish. He then got teary eyed and said "but don't they care about me too?" Kind of broke my heart a little.
> Have any of you dealt with that? What did you do? I know he will be SO excited during the wish - but the wish process, when everything revolves around Matthew...how do I keep William excited and not jealous, left out or resentful?
> Thanks!



Sorry he is going through that. I worry about my girls too. By the time we go on Trevor's wish trip they will be almost 5 and will probably feel the same way. I was thinking of letting them pick something to do while there also. 

Jackie


----------



## lorasmom

We are back from our trip!

I'm EXHAUSTED, and at work today. Boo. Work < Disney. 

Gabby had the BEST time ever, and she was so excited with everything. We were able to spend time with all of her grandparents, a lot of aunts and uncles, and her most favorite princess, Cinderella. 

GKTW is really just as amazing as everyone says. Honestly, when we were planning, I couldn't fathom taking an entire day out of Disney to spend at a hotel. But YOU GUYS. I totally wish we had skipped a park day and really taken our time to enjoy everything GKTW has to offer. We spent about 4 hours exploring on Sunday evening, but it was not nearly enough. 

Just to quickly recap, our week looked like this:
Thursday: flights delayed, and we ended up getting to GKTW at 11pm, instead of 6 as planned. 
Friday: GKTW Orientation, Animal Kingdom from around 11-4, 1900 Park Fare for dinner (thanks to a Big Give giver ), and Magic Kingdom until midnight.
Saturday: Universal Studios IOA
Sunday: DTD, quick stop at the outlet mall to check out the Lululemon outlet, then exploring GKTW
Monday: Princess breakfast at Akerhsus, and EPCOT until close
Tuesday: Magic Kingdom
Wednesday: Breakfast at Chef Mickey's, fly home (boo!)

I still need to upload all of our pictures, and then I'll get started on our trip report.

in the meantime, if anyone has any questions, go for it!


----------



## maroo

carebearkidney said:


> question for veteran wish families - how do you explain to other young children (the healthy siblings) why they are not asked for their wish? I was telling my older son, William, (age 6) that people would be coming over to see Matthew and ask him what he wished for soon. He then got so excited and asked if they were going to ask him too. I told him it was just going to be for Matthew, but that we would be included for the wish. He then got teary eyed and said "but don't they care about me too?" Kind of broke my heart a little.
> Have any of you dealt with that? What did you do? I know he will be SO excited during the wish - but the wish process, when everything revolves around Matthew...how do I keep William excited and not jealous, left out or resentful?
> Thanks!



I totally understand this...

First - I should explain that I am not a Mom - so I totally know that I don't come close to having answers that really cover any of the things you guys are dealing with...

But I have spent a lot of time with several families that have to deal with this stuff. 

Lauren, who you can read about in her TR below, went on her Wish Trip in 2008 and we had a lot of experience in dealing with this for her little brother.  Her little brother is actually named William!    And he had a really tough time with all of the Wish stuff.  Here are my observations from watching them deal with that and what we wish we had done differently...

William is also a sick child - he had been in and out of the hospital for various things that year, too - so it was difficult to say to him that Lauren was "sicker" - and explaining everything was hard.  For example, lots of people did not understand (even the adults) why Lauren got a wish, because "CP" is not terminal or life threatening in every case - but she qualified because hers is progressive - and they now are saying she probably doesn't have CP.  So that made it more difficult because we were having issues with the ADULTS around her being understanding.  

We did make a BIG deal out of the fact that Lauren got to wish for ANYTHING - she could have had a shopping spree and William would not have really been such a big part of it.  We made a big deal that she chose something for her FAMILY to be a part of...and made that very clear to him.

We did something special JUST for William on the trip - we made a huge deal out of it and made sure he knew that it was HIS choice what to do that particular night.  We went to the Pirates show (which GKTW has deeply discounted tickets for)...I won't bore you with the full story here but William enjoyed that night...the rest of us did NOT...but William had fun!  I am not recommending the Pirates show, necessarily.   

He really liked having "his" night.  I recommend that, especially if you have just 2 or 3 kids - I am sure it gets quite difficult if you have too many people to please on that... but maybe they could have a meal that is "theirs" to celebrate.  

MAW is different in every state - and even by regions within a state - so this varies GREATLY - but some chapters buy gifts for the wish child *ONLY* and make a big deal of things for the child....so if you anticipate some jealously, you may really want to "buy" a few things - simple, cheap things, even - that can be "treats" for the siblings if MAW comes and gives just the wish child gifts.  

I totally think the wish child should be showered with gifts from MAW - and totally get that the wish child is the one that has been so sick...but it is hard for the siblings, too.  

Anyway...we did have issues with this and Lauren's brother...you are  not alone!  That is what I love about this thread - people around here really do get it. 







lorasmom said:


> We are back from our trip!
> 
> I'm EXHAUSTED, and at work today. Boo. Work < Disney.
> 
> Gabby had the BEST time ever, and she was so excited with everything. We were able to spend time with all of her grandparents, a lot of aunts and uncles, and her most favorite princess, Cinderella.
> 
> GKTW is really just as amazing as everyone says. Honestly, when we were planning, I couldn't fathom taking an entire day out of Disney to spend at a hotel. But YOU GUYS. I totally wish we had skipped a park day and really taken our time to enjoy everything GKTW has to offer. We spent about 4 hours exploring on Sunday evening, but it was not nearly enough.
> 
> Just to quickly recap, our week looked like this:
> Thursday: flights delayed, and we ended up getting to GKTW at 11pm, instead of 6 as planned.
> Friday: GKTW Orientation, Animal Kingdom from around 11-4, 1900 Park Fare for dinner (thanks to a Big Give giver ), and Magic Kingdom until midnight.
> Saturday: Universal Studios IOA
> Sunday: DTD, quick stop at the outlet mall to check out the Lululemon outlet, then exploring GKTW
> Monday: Princess breakfast at Akerhsus, and EPCOT until close
> Tuesday: Magic Kingdom
> Wednesday: Breakfast at Chef Mickey's, fly home (boo!)
> 
> I still need to upload all of our pictures, and then I'll get started on our trip report.
> 
> in the meantime, if anyone has any questions, go for it!




Hello!!    I am so glad you guys had a great time!!  

I totally agree...explaining GKTW is really impossible.  Good news is...you can go back there and have a blast the next time you get to Disney!    It is even more fun to go back - in my opinion!


----------



## starienite

Our wish grantors brought both Dev, our wish kid, and his sister Cassidy something. I also asked Cassidy what is something that she really wants to do at WDW, and we made that happen in some way. She had to change schools for 2 months and had to stay all day with her Nana while Dad was at work and I was at the hospital with her brother. I told her Dev that if she wanted to see a character and that meant that he had come with us and use the magic button that was going to happen. Lucky for him our chapter gave us MAW buttons to wear so he didn't need to do that, but I felt that she sacrificed and she deserved something to. They also gave allotted Dev more money for souvenirs, but I split it 50/50 (plus we really really budgeted the meal money so that was added to their fun money) to make it fair for both. (Bring few duffles for all the stuff you will get).


----------



## Moodyzblu

carebearkidney said:


> question for veteran wish families - how do you explain to other young children (the healthy siblings) why they are not asked for their wish? I was telling my older son, William, (age 6) that people would be coming over to see Matthew and ask him what he wished for soon. He then got so excited and asked if they were going to ask him too. I told him it was just going to be for Matthew, but that we would be included for the wish. He then got teary eyed and said "but don't they care about me too?" Kind of broke my heart a little.
> Have any of you dealt with that? What did you do? I know he will be SO excited during the wish - but the wish process, when everything revolves around Matthew...how do I keep William excited and not jealous, left out or resentful?
> Thanks!



I got pretty lucky with this since Jayden has a twin. The MAW people never let Jesse feel left out. They brought them both gifts and had them both in on the conversations. They were awesome about including Jesse. 



lorasmom said:


> We are back from our trip!
> 
> I'm EXHAUSTED, and at work today. Boo. Work < Disney.
> 
> Gabby had the BEST time ever, and she was so excited with everything. We were able to spend time with all of her grandparents, a lot of aunts and uncles, and her most favorite princess, Cinderella.
> 
> GKTW is really just as amazing as everyone says. Honestly, when we were planning, I couldn't fathom taking an entire day out of Disney to spend at a hotel. But YOU GUYS. I totally wish we had skipped a park day and really taken our time to enjoy everything GKTW has to offer. We spent about 4 hours exploring on Sunday evening, but it was not nearly enough.
> 
> Just to quickly recap, our week looked like this:
> Thursday: flights delayed, and we ended up getting to GKTW at 11pm, instead of 6 as planned.
> Friday: GKTW Orientation, Animal Kingdom from around 11-4, 1900 Park Fare for dinner (thanks to a Big Give giver ), and Magic Kingdom until midnight.
> Saturday: Universal Studios IOA
> Sunday: DTD, quick stop at the outlet mall to check out the Lululemon outlet, then exploring GKTW
> Monday: Princess breakfast at Akerhsus, and EPCOT until close
> Tuesday: Magic Kingdom
> Wednesday: Breakfast at Chef Mickey's, fly home (boo!)
> 
> I still need to upload all of our pictures, and then I'll get started on our trip report.
> 
> in the meantime, if anyone has any questions, go for it!



So glad to hear you had a great trip !! 

How was the weather ? That's always my concern with summer. 

Can't wait to see your pics !!


----------



## Lilfoot93

lorasmom said:


> We are back from our trip!
> 
> I'm EXHAUSTED, and at work today. Boo. Work < Disney.
> 
> Gabby had the BEST time ever, and she was so excited with everything. We were able to spend time with all of her grandparents, a lot of aunts and uncles, and her most favorite princess, Cinderella.
> 
> GKTW is really just as amazing as everyone says. Honestly, when we were planning, I couldn't fathom taking an entire day out of Disney to spend at a hotel. But YOU GUYS. I totally wish we had skipped a park day and really taken our time to enjoy everything GKTW has to offer. We spent about 4 hours exploring on Sunday evening, but it was not nearly enough.
> 
> Just to quickly recap, our week looked like this:
> Thursday: flights delayed, and we ended up getting to GKTW at 11pm, instead of 6 as planned.
> Friday: GKTW Orientation, Animal Kingdom from around 11-4, 1900 Park Fare for dinner (thanks to a Big Give giver ), and Magic Kingdom until midnight.
> Saturday: Universal Studios IOA
> Sunday: DTD, quick stop at the outlet mall to check out the Lululemon outlet, then exploring GKTW
> Monday: Princess breakfast at Akerhsus, and EPCOT until close
> Tuesday: Magic Kingdom
> Wednesday: Breakfast at Chef Mickey's, fly home (boo!)
> 
> I still need to upload all of our pictures, and then I'll get started on our trip report.
> 
> in the meantime, if anyone has any questions, go for it!



Sounds like she had a great time! Can't wait to see pictures and hear more about your trip! 

Jackie


----------



## carebearkidney

I don't want to seem ungrateful, but I do hope they acknowledge William in some small way too.
Thank you for the tips - I'll be on lookout for some small items to "surprise" him with definitely! I want this trip to be so special...for Matthew - celebrating his fighting spirit and defying all the odds, especially when so many doctors gave up on him both before and after birth.  But William sacrificed lot too, just on a different level that sometimes gets overlooked...even by me. He had to give up playdates because Matthew couldn't be around germs. He also lost time and security due to us being separated SO much between his second and third year. I remember every time I'd take Matthew to hemo - he'd hold onto me crying, telling us to please come home that night. I used to always promise him we would, but had to break my promise too many times due to clogged hemo catheters, line infections or sky rocketing blood pressure/stroke watch.
He really is such a sweet boy, both of them are - I am SO blessed! I really don't think he'd say anything to Matthew about why he's getting all the attention, but I know he'd wonder about it. I guess I should just prepare myself for the possibility that some jealousy issues may arise, but maybe he'll surprise me. He usually does!
Thanks again!


----------



## Momtokcc

lorasmom said:


> We are back from our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby had the BEST time ever, and she was so excited with everything. We were able to spend time with all of her grandparents, a lot of aunts and uncles, and her most favorite princess, Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to upload all of our pictures, and then I'll get started on our trip report.



So glad to hear that Gabby had such a great time!  I can't wait to hear about your trip and see your pictures!!


----------



## Momtokcc

maroo said:


> Some Trips to share!!!!!
> 
> 
> One of the BEST things about this thread is that we can all support each other as we plan our trips!
> 
> I have been gone quite a while - but we have had about 5 - so far - that I have found that have popped up in the last week or so.... so I am going to post all of them here....
> 
> You guys go say hello!
> 
> 
> Momtokcc (Cade) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - hoping for October
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Greenawalt (Savannah) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!
> 
> GavandGraciesMommy (Gavin) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - hoping for Oct 2012
> 
> carebearkidney (Matthew) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!
> 
> Lilfoot93 (Trevor) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates??
> 
> 
> A couple of these have not been seen by many folks yet - so hopefully we can go by and say hello!



Maroo,
Thank you so much for doing this!  I just wanted to let you know that Cade's trip is actually not with MAW, it is with Magic Moments.  The story is sweet, bittersweet actually.  His speech therapist submitted his name, her son was supposed to be going but he passed before his trip and she asked me if she could refer Cade.  Anyway - I just wanted you to know.


----------



## Momtokcc

carebearkidney said:


> question for veteran wish families - how do you explain to other young children (the healthy siblings) why they are not asked for their wish? I was telling my older son, William, (age 6) that people would be coming over to see Matthew and ask him what he wished for soon. He then got so excited and asked if they were going to ask him too. I told him it was just going to be for Matthew, but that we would be included for the wish. He then got teary eyed and said "but don't they care about me too?" Kind of broke my heart a little.
> Have any of you dealt with that? What did you do? I know he will be SO excited during the wish - but the wish process, when everything revolves around Matthew...how do I keep William excited and not jealous, left out or resentful?
> Thanks!



I don't have any answers for you - not a veteran wish family, but I can relate to the jealousy thing.  My youngest definately gets jealous...of everything.  Even all the medications Cade takes every day.  He wasn't with Cade when he was asked about his wish so we didn't have to deal with that part, but he definately doesn't really understand when Cade gets things because of the issues he deals with.  I try to explain, but I sure don't really feel like he gets it...he's only a little boy.


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Hey guys!

I had introduced my nephew Holden to you guys a few months ago.   Well, today Holden is exactly 2 1/2 and is now officially eligible to "make a wish".     His mom actually got a call today from Make a Wish - she called back but had to leave a message though :-(

I'm also happy to report that as of his last bone marrows aspiration, everything came back negative  !!!!!   The word remission is now in our vocabulary!  He officially ends treatment next month!  It's been two long years but he made it   I'm so proud of that little guy!!! Having been diagnosed at 6 months, all his live has been cancer and hospitals and chemo so I'm so happy life will be "normal" soon.

As for his Wish, well, all he talks about is "Mickey Mouse", "Disney World" and "Mickey boat" so we'll see.   We took our son on a Disney Cruise last Christmas and Holden loves looking at the pictures and pointing at the water which is where he got "Mickey boat" from.    I'll try to keep everyone updated.

Also, just for fun, this is Holdie two weeks ago receiving his chemo after his spinal tap and aspiration.  Big brother Trey was there for moral support.   Look at all that hair now!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I had introduced my nephew Holden to you guys a few months ago.   Well, today Holden is exactly 2 1/2 and is now officially eligible to "make a wish".     His mom actually got a call today from Make a Wish - she called back but had to leave a message though :-(
> 
> I'm also happy to report that as of his last bone marrows aspiration, everything came back negative  !!!!!   The word remission is now in our vocabulary!  He officially ends treatment next month!  It's been two long years but he made it   I'm so proud of that little guy!!! Having been diagnosed at 6 months, all his live has been cancer and hospitals and chemo so I'm so happy life will be "normal" soon.
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard! I am glad he will be getting his wish! What a cutie! And yay for end of treatments and remission. That is wonderful news!
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally figured out how to post pics and link my trip report! It only took 2 months
> 
> Jackie


----------



## carebearkidney

Welcome Holden's Aunt! So happy for your family that he is doing so well.


----------



## Indykjt

Thank you everyone for the kind welcome!  We received a call today from our local chapter to get more information about Braden.  They told us we should hear from our Wish Granter's within the next 2-6 weeks.  Hopefully sooner rather than later, as we would like to aim for a mid-October trip, so as to avoid Braden missing school.  He missed more than 50 days total last school year due to surgeries, so we want to make sure we try to minimize that!

I realize it may be too soon of a time-frame... but we can hope, right? 

Also, my wife started our PTR, which is linked in my signature!


----------



## carebearkidney

Indykjt said:


> I realize it may be too soon of a time-frame... but we can hope, right?
> 
> Also, my wife started our PTR, which is linked in my signature!



Fingers crossed on hearing soon!  We were told we had a 2-3 week wait to hear from our wish granters, today was week 2....AAAAHHHHH! I can't wait! Still listening out for the phone (even taking it in the bathroom with me when I shower) hee hee.

heading over to read your PTR!


----------



## maroo

carebearkidney said:


> I don't want to seem ungrateful, but I do hope they acknowledge William in some small way too.
> Thank you for the tips - I'll be on lookout for some small items to "surprise" him with definitely! I want this trip to be so special...for Matthew - celebrating his fighting spirit and defying all the odds, especially when so many doctors gave up on him both before and after birth.  But William sacrificed lot too, just on a different level that sometimes gets overlooked...even by me. He had to give up playdates because Matthew couldn't be around germs. He also lost time and security due to us being separated SO much between his second and third year. I remember every time I'd take Matthew to hemo - he'd hold onto me crying, telling us to please come home that night. I used to always promise him we would, but had to break my promise too many times due to clogged hemo catheters, line infections or sky rocketing blood pressure/stroke watch.
> He really is such a sweet boy, both of them are - I am SO blessed! I really don't think he'd say anything to Matthew about why he's getting all the attention, but I know he'd wonder about it. I guess I should just prepare myself for the possibility that some jealousy issues may arise, but maybe he'll surprise me. He usually does!
> Thanks again!







Momtokcc said:


> Maroo,
> Thank you so much for doing this!  I just wanted to let you know that Cade's trip is actually not with MAW, it is with Magic Moments.  The story is sweet, bittersweet actually.  His speech therapist submitted his name, her son was supposed to be going but he passed before his trip and she asked me if she could refer Cade.  Anyway - I just wanted you to know.



Thank you so much for clarifying that!  I find myself typing "MAW/GKTW" without thinking!  There are LOTS of non-MAW trips on the DIS - so I gotta remember to check that.    I will fix the link for yours. 



Lilfoot93 said:


> Ana~n~Joseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I had introduced my nephew Holden to you guys a few months ago.   Well, today Holden is exactly 2 1/2 and is now officially eligible to "make a wish".     His mom actually got a call today from Make a Wish - she called back but had to leave a message though :-(
> 
> I'm also happy to report that as of his last bone marrows aspiration, everything came back negative  !!!!!   The word remission is now in our vocabulary!  He officially ends treatment next month!  It's been two long years but he made it   I'm so proud of that little guy!!! Having been diagnosed at 6 months, all his live has been cancer and hospitals and chemo so I'm so happy life will be "normal" soon.
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard! I am glad he will be getting his wish! What a cutie! And yay for end of treatments and remission. That is wonderful news!
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally figured out how to post pics and link my trip report! It only took 2 months
> 
> Jackie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be neat to see what he decides!!   Thank you so much for sharing it with us!  NED will be awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Indykjt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the kind welcome!  We received a call today from our local chapter to get more information about Braden.  They told us we should hear from our Wish Granter's within the next 2-6 weeks.  Hopefully sooner rather than later, as we would like to aim for a mid-October trip, so as to avoid Braden missing school.  He missed more than 50 days total last school year due to surgeries, so we want to make sure we try to minimize that!
> 
> I realize it may be too soon of a time-frame... but we can hope, right?
> 
> Also, my wife started our PTR, which is linked in my signature!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they are able to give u the dates you need!
> 
> So glad that you have joined us!
> 
> I will put a link to your pre-trip report on the first page of this thread so we can all find you!
Click to expand...


----------



## yeti5353

carebearkidney said:


> question for veteran wish families - how do you explain to other young children (the healthy siblings) why they are not asked for their wish? I was telling my older son, William, (age 6) that people would be coming over to see Matthew and ask him what he wished for soon. He then got so excited and asked if they were going to ask him too. I told him it was just going to be for Matthew, but that we would be included for the wish. He then got teary eyed and said "but don't they care about me too?" Kind of broke my heart a little.
> Have any of you dealt with that? What did you do? I know he will be SO excited during the wish - but the wish process, when everything revolves around Matthew...how do I keep William excited and not jealous, left out or resentful?
> Thanks!



I dont think there is an easy answer, find out if the wish granters will be bringing sibling gifts, if not ask them to pick up gifts you left out side for the others.  Make sure to plan something special for the whole family and maybe play up the family wish.

I have a bit of an opposite problem. my ten year old wish child wants to make sure her sister 13 is not left out of anything.  I have planned some special things to happen just for her on the wish trip but easier to do with the age and personality difference.  Molly is really pleased that she can provide us all with a special vacation so maybe that will work out that way for your family too.


----------



## jessmomto3

Hi, I'm Jessica.  I'm wife to Vidal and mommy to Cristian, 11; Jaden, 7; and Logan, 4.  Logan is our wish kiddo.  He was born in renal failure but wasn't diagnosed until a month old.  He started dialysis at 5 months and received a kidney from a deceased donor at 18 months.  The best call of our lives.  He will celebrate his 3rd kidney-versary September 4.  He was approved for a MAW trip to DisneyWorld.  .  Right now we are scheduled at GKTW in Nov but my husband feels like we should wait another year so our son will remember it more.  I'm feeling inpatient.  .  

And in other news, Karen (matthew's mom) is one of my best buddies.


----------



## jessmomto3

carebearkidney said:
			
		

> question for veteran wish families - how do you explain to other young children (the healthy siblings) why they are not asked for their wish? I was telling my older son, William, (age 6) that people would be coming over to see Matthew and ask him what he wished for soon. He then got so excited and asked if they were going to ask him too. I told him it was just going to be for Matthew, but that we would be included for the wish. He then got teary eyed and said "but don't they care about me too?" Kind of broke my heart a little.
> Have any of you dealt with that? What did you do? I know he will be SO excited during the wish - but the wish process, when everything revolves around Matthew...how do I keep William excited and not jealous, left out or resentful?
> Thanks!



Karen, when Logan made his wish Jaden was there.  They took them both into a room to pick out a toy and then said they could open them.  Then one of the wish granters told Logan to come color and Jaden came with us to talk to the other wish granter.  Jaden was so busy with his toy that he didn't really think much.  Jaden seems to be oblivious a lot of the time though.  A few times he has asked why Logan gets something (usually to drink whatever he wants-gotta keep that kidney hydrated) and I tell him that Logan earned it the hard way and that his struggles are not over.  Logan always wants everything to be fair for his brothers though. When he gets stickers at the doctors he gets one for both of the brothers too and the other day he was asking when Jaden and Cristian would have their kidney-versary and I told him they didn't have one so he said, "that's not fair!".   More than likely they will bring William a toy too but it might not hurt to have one on hand.  Glad I read this before I sent out matthew's outfit.  My kiddos were involved in asking Logan what he wanted as his wish and so I think they felt included.


----------



## blessedmom4

jessmomto3 said:


> Hi, I'm Jessica.  I'm wife to Vidal and mommy to Cristian, 11; Jaden, 7; and Logan, 4.  Logan is our wish kiddo.  He was born in renal failure but wasn't diagnosed until a month old.  He started dialysis at 5 months and received a kidney from a deceased donor at 18 months.  The best call of our lives.  He will celebrate his 3rd kidney-versary September 4.  He was approved for a MAW trip to DisneyWorld.  .  Right now we are scheduled at GKTW in Nov but my husband feels like we should wait another year so our son will remember it more.  I'm feeling inpatient.  .
> 
> And in other news, Karen (matthew's mom) is one of my best buddies.



*Welcome to the DIS and the WISHTRIPPERS THREAD!!!  You will have an amazing time planning your trip. I know the feeling of wanting to do the trip NOW; however, I agree with your husband. IF you can wait for Logan to be a bit older you can enjoy the anticipation of the trip even more, it goes SO quickly. 

Welcome to all of the other new wish families! It sure is heartwarming to see Maroo's trademark signature so regularly again!  Maroo, how was Lauren's first year of college?

I also want to share that my friend Madeline (redwaves) completed Mallory's Wish Trip Report!! It is awesome and proves it is NEVER too late to complete your story, you WILL have DISers eager to read! Why don't you drop by and read all about the fun!*


----------



## carebearkidney

jessmomto3 said:


> Karen, when Logan made his wish Jaden was there.  They took them both into a room to pick out a toy and then said they could open them.  Then one of the wish granters told Logan to come color and Jaden came with us to talk to the other wish granter.  Jaden was so busy with his toy that he didn't really think much.  Jaden seems to be oblivious a lot of the time though.  A few times he has asked why Logan gets something (usually to drink whatever he wants-gotta keep that kidney hydrated) and I tell him that Logan earned it the hard way and that his struggles are not over.  Logan always wants everything to be fair for his brothers though. When he gets stickers at the doctors he gets one for both of the brothers too and the other day he was asking when Jaden and Cristian would have their kidney-versary and I told him they didn't have one so he said, "that's not fair!".   More than likely they will bring William a toy too but it might not hurt to have one on hand.  Glad I read this before I sent out matthew's outfit.  My kiddos were involved in asking Logan what he wanted as his wish and so I think they felt included.



Jess - you're here!!!
Slightly happy... (fyi - this is why I haven't been on fb as much)


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Hello all! I am looking for some help. We would like Gavin to be able to attendthe Mickey's Not So scary Halloween Party when we are at Disney. We did not mention this to our volunteers whent hey came because we did not even think about it. Gavin has never really been trick or treating because when we tried to take him he would have fits wanting to go into people's houses and explore (even at trunk or treating he wants to sit in all the cars).  So we thought this would be the perfect place/ oppurtunity for him to really trick or treat without that issue. So back to my point. The tickets are way too expensive for us to afford but I heard there are discount codes and stuff out there for them. Does anyone know about these or if GKTW supplies them?


----------



## kritter47

carebearkidney said:


> I don't want to seem ungrateful, but I do hope they acknowledge William in some small way too.


Most chapters (both that I've worked with and most I know of) bring at least a small gift for siblings under age 18 at the first meeting, and most also provide spending money for the parks for those children too. GKTW, to my knowledge, gives gifts to all children (more/bigger to the Wish kids), and there's only a very few things that are limited to the Wish kid only - off the top of my head, the star process comes to mind, but it's the only thing.

Whenever I've done wishes, I've always tried to get the siblings something when bringing over presents past the initial visit, though the Wish kid almost always gets bigger or more presents. They definitely don't want the siblings to feel resentful or left out, so it might be something you discuss with them on the phone when they call to set up the meeting. 

How each set of Wish Granters handles siblings depends on their personalities, the family and a lot of other factors. Sometimes, if a sibling is far too helpful with suggestions (so the WGs don't feel like they're getting a good picture the child's one true wish), they'll try to divide and conquer or be a little more active in ignoring sibling help. Letting them be aware of the "jealousy" issues on the phone will also allow them to come in a little more prepared to make both boys feel special.

I always ask my families to please let me know your questions or concerns, whether it's family dynamics you need help dealing with or silly little detail questions that you feel like are too minor to ask about. If I don't know the answer, I can always ask, and the more information I have, the better I can tailor what I'm doing to your family. In this case, I might do my little extra things (from parties to presents to countdown calendars to whatever) differently if you have a sibling who doesn't understand why he doesn't get a wish in order to minimize that feeling, as opposed to a sibling who totally gets it or is super shy and doesn't want any attention at all from me.


----------



## kritter47

Also, hi! 

I'm coming at this thread from a little different perspective - I'm a volunteer with MaW and have been with several chapters over several years. I've done a ton of Disney wishes as well as others and can answer questions you guys might have about some of the behind the scenes type questions.

Plus I love reading all the stories, since I send all my families off and get to see the pictures but usually don't get quite the detailed recaps that you guys have here on the trip threads!


----------



## connie005

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello all! I am looking for some help. We would like Gavin to be able to attendthe Mickey's Not So scary Halloween Party when we are at Disney. We did not mention this to our volunteers whent hey came because we did not even think about it. Gavin has never really been trick or treating because when we tried to take him he would have fits wanting to go into people's houses and explore (even at trunk or treating he wants to sit in all the cars).  So we thought this would be the perfect place/ oppurtunity for him to really trick or treat without that issue. So back to my point. The tickets are way too expensive for us to afford but I heard there are discount codes and stuff out there for them. Does anyone know about these or if GKTW supplies them?



When Amandas volunteers visited she wished for disneyworld but a week after she was looking at the disney site and saw mnsshp and she asked me to call our volunteers back and see if we could go to that (because the previous year she missed halloween) after a week they came back to us with dates for our trip and advised us that we were also granted mnsshp.

so my advice is call them back and ask


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

connie005 said:


> When Amandas volunteers visited she wished for disneyworld but a week after she was looking at the disney site and saw mnsshp and she asked me to call our volunteers back and see if we could go to that (because the previous year she missed halloween) after a week they came back to us with dates for our trip and advised us that we were also granted mnsshp.
> 
> so my advice is call them back and ask



Awesome! Our volunteers are on vacation for the next two weeks but I did email the wish coordinator for our area on Thursday to see if it would be possible. I guess we will se  Glad your little girl got her wish


----------



## newdrama12

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello all! I am looking for some help. We would like Gavin to be able to attendthe Mickey's Not So scary Halloween Party when we are at Disney. We did not mention this to our volunteers whent hey came because we did not even think about it. Gavin has never really been trick or treating because when we tried to take him he would have fits wanting to go into people's houses and explore (even at trunk or treating he wants to sit in all the cars).  So we thought this would be the perfect place/ oppurtunity for him to really trick or treat without that issue. So back to my point. The tickets are way too expensive for us to afford but I heard there are discount codes and stuff out there for them. Does anyone know about these or if GKTW supplies them?



Depends on your arrival/departure day, there will also be trick or treating at GKTW as well on Monday night. Lots of candy stations and crafts. It is a lot of fun and anyone can wear a costume if they want to. GKTW normally doesn't have tickets to MNSSHP.


----------



## maroo

jessmomto3 said:


> Hi, I'm Jessica.  I'm wife to Vidal and mommy to Cristian, 11; Jaden, 7; and Logan, 4.  Logan is our wish kiddo.  He was born in renal failure but wasn't diagnosed until a month old.  He started dialysis at 5 months and received a kidney from a deceased donor at 18 months.  The best call of our lives.  He will celebrate his 3rd kidney-versary September 4.  He was approved for a MAW trip to DisneyWorld.  .  Right now we are scheduled at GKTW in Nov but my husband feels like we should wait another year so our son will remember it more.  I'm feeling inpatient.  .
> 
> And in other news, Karen (matthew's mom) is one of my best buddies.



I am so glad you guys are going to Disney on a Wish Trip!!  You will have such an amazing time!   

That will be hard to decide - waiting or not!  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello all! I am looking for some help. We would like Gavin to be able to attend the Mickey's Not So scary Halloween Party when we are at Disney. We did not mention this to our volunteers when they came because we did not even think about it. Gavin has never really been trick or treating because when we tried to take him he would have fits wanting to go into people's houses and explore (even at trunk or treating he wants to sit in all the cars).  So we thought this would be the perfect place/ oppurtunity for him to really trick or treat without that issue. So back to my point. The tickets are way too expensive for us to afford but I heard there are discount codes and stuff out there for them. Does anyone know about these or if GKTW supplies them?



GKTW does not supply them.  

They DO have a Halloween party at GKTW, though - where he could go trick or treating and some may say it is pretty awesome and may even be the better thing to do, if you can't get tickets.

Most MAW chapters will add one special "event" to your trip - for some girls it is BBB makeover or Pirate makeover or a special meal - but MNSSHP would be a great way for the MAW chapter to add something special to your trip!  





kritter47 said:


> Also, hi!
> 
> I'm coming at this thread from a little different perspective - I'm a volunteer with MaW and have been with several chapters over several years. I've done a ton of Disney wishes as well as others and can answer questions you guys might have about some of the behind the scenes type questions.
> 
> Plus I love reading all the stories, since I send all my families off and get to see the pictures but usually don't get quite the detailed recaps that you guys have here on the trip threads!



I am SOOOO glad you are here!!!  It would be GREAT to have someone from a more inside prespective!    So glad you are here!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Trevor is wanting to do his wish over Star Wars Weekend. Since I have never been to Star Wars Weekend let alone Disney World I was wondering if this is something that could be done in a day? Or to do everything do you need to be there all 3 days? I want to start planning now but it seems so far away I'm not sure how much I should really discuss with Trevor yet. That seems like an even longer time to a 7 year old! 

Jackie


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

We received notification that Gavin's dates were approved. So we will be going on October 14th. They did ask us since his wish is to meet Lightning McQueen, if he woudl rather go to Disneyland to CarsLand because Lightning talks there. Any opinions? I thought the talking might actually scare him some because it looks like it can be kind of loud. Also he has mentioned zebras and fish a couple of times so I was thinking he would like Animal Kingdom. The volunteers said it was our decision. They also said that he could do the MNSSHP  They said they would add it to his paperwork... so now to find him a costume....


----------



## Moodyzblu

Lilfoot93 said:


> Trevor is wanting to do his wish over Star Wars Weekend. Since I have never been to Star Wars Weekend let alone Disney World I was wondering if this is something that could be done in a day? Or to do everything do you need to be there all 3 days? I want to start planning now but it seems so far away I'm not sure how much I should really discuss with Trevor yet. That seems like an even longer time to a 7 year old!
> 
> Jackie



We just happened to be there during SWW a few years ago so I hadn't planned anything and unless he wants to try to meet each character it won't take more than a few hours. I think the most time consuming part is waiting around to meet certain characters. I'm not sure if the GKTW button will work to your advantage with these particular characters .. but it might. I believe you'll be able to access a time schedule as the SWW's get closer and you can look to see who will be there at what time. There's also shows and stuff too at certain times. This is a link to last years schedule of each weekends events to give you an idea of how you might want to plan .. http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/

You're going to have a great time !


----------



## Moodyzblu

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received notification that Gavin's dates were approved. So we will be going on October 14th. They did ask us since his wish is to meet Lightning McQueen, if he woudl rather go to Disneyland to CarsLand because Lightning talks there. Any opinions? I thought the talking might actually scare him some because it looks like it can be kind of loud. Also he has mentioned zebras and fish a couple of times so I was thinking he would like Animal Kingdom. The volunteers said it was our decision. They also said that he could do the MNSSHP  They said they would add it to his paperwork... so now to find him a costume....



I think it's hard to compare the 2 Disney parks .. each one is SO unique ! WDW has a lot to offer as far as parks and activities. Plus you get to stay at GKTW, which is an experience in itself ! BUT .. there's a lot to be said about Disneyland as well, especially with the addition of Cars Land. We are planning a trip there in October because Jayden really want's to see Cars Land .. but we've done WDW enough not to feel like we are missing out on anything. 
It's a tough decision .. but either way, it's Disney and you will all have a great time !


----------



## Lilfoot93

Moodyzblu said:


> We just happened to be there during SWW a few years ago so I hadn't planned anything and unless he wants to try to meet each character it won't take more than a few hours. I think the most time consuming part is waiting around to meet certain characters. I'm not sure if the GKTW button will work to your advantage with these particular characters .. but it might. I believe you'll be able to access a time schedule as the SWW's get closer and you can look to see who will be there at what time. There's also shows and stuff too at certain times. This is a link to last years schedule of each weekends events to give you an idea of how you might want to plan .. http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/
> 
> You're going to have a great time !



Thanks for the info! I hadn't really looked into it before. It looks like there isn't a whole lot of stuff going on. I know Trev wants to meet some of the characters. Hopefully the button would work for us  I know he really wants to do the Jedi training and trivia. I told Trev we would wait until the flyer came out for the 2013 Star Wars Weekend and then he can decide exactly what he wants to do. Just in case anything changes  

Thanks! 
Jackie


----------



## livndisney

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Awesome! Our volunteers are on vacation for the next two weeks but I did email the wish coordinator for our area on Thursday to see if it would be possible. I guess we will se  Glad your little girl got her wish



Have you considered Sea World? They have Spooktacular on the weekends in October. It is during the day and included in the price of admission. And they have trick or treating.


----------



## maroo

Lilfoot93 said:


> Trevor is wanting to do his wish over Star Wars Weekend. Since I have never been to Star Wars Weekend let alone Disney World I was wondering if this is something that could be done in a day? Or to do everything do you need to be there all 3 days? I want to start planning now but it seems so far away I'm not sure how much I should really discuss with Trevor yet. That seems like an even longer time to a 7 year old!
> 
> Jackie



I think it can definitely be done in a day!

I went to Star Wars weekend with two friends in May one year and we had a blast!  

There are a lot of awesome characters there - I loved seeing the Ewoks and would have loved to "meet" them!  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received notification that Gavin's dates were approved. So we will be going on October 14th. They did ask us since his wish is to meet Lightning McQueen, if he woudl rather go to Disneyland to CarsLand because Lightning talks there. Any opinions? I thought the talking might actually scare him some because it looks like it can be kind of loud. Also he has mentioned zebras and fish a couple of times so I was thinking he would like Animal Kingdom. The volunteers said it was our decision. They also said that he could do the MNSSHP  They said they would add it to his paperwork... so now to find him a costume....



Are you guys staying at Give Kids the World?  If are staying there - then that alone is worth going to Disney World rather than Disneyland.  

I think he may need some "preparation" that Lightning McQueen is sick or something and can't talk - ??  I don't know... because I would not want him to meet him and be upset that he didn't say anything??



livndisney said:


> Have you considered Sea World? They have Spooktacular on the weekends in October. It is during the day and included in the price of admission. And they have trick or treating.



That is a good idea!!  

I should probably link to some pictures of that on here....??


----------



## taliasmom

I feel like I've been neglectful for not being more active on here. My oldest is on a three week break from us (he deserves it) out of state, and between work and Talia's needs, there is just no time.  That boy calls to check on his sister every day though, couldn't have asked for a better son.  So anyway, still waiting impatiently on our dates, but it's only been a month. I do have a question though, let's say Talia's on a feeding break for an hour and a half or so, can the boys still get front of the line action while she and I are taking care of business? Just curious.


----------



## Moodyzblu

taliasmom said:


> So anyway, still waiting impatiently on our dates, but it's only been a month. I do have a question though, let's say Talia's on a feeding break for an hour and a half or so, can the boys still get front of the line action while she and I are taking care of business? Just curious.



Hope you hear soon ! 

As far as using the GAC card without Talia, it depends on the CM. Some ask who the person on the card is.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Oh here I am again with more questions.... We were wondering, I heard there are "wish lounges" in some of the parks for the wish families to take breaks. Is this true? And if so would this be a good place for the kids to take a short nap if tired?


----------



## maroo

taliasmom said:


> I feel like I've been neglectful for not being more active on here. My oldest is on a three week break from us (he deserves it) out of state, and between work and Talia's needs, there is just no time.  That boy calls to check on his sister every day though, couldn't have asked for a better son.  So anyway, still waiting impatiently on our dates, but it's only been a month. I do have a question though, let's say Talia's on a feeding break for an hour and a half or so, can the boys still get front of the line action while she and I are taking care of business? Just curious.



Hello!!!  

So sweet of your son to check to her sister!  

Where are you guys staying?  Are you staying at GKTW?  

Usually - on a wish trip - CM's will let siblings use a GAC.  Wish Trip GAC's have a special symbol that means something to the CM's and they are issued by GKTW, which is also marked on the GAC.  

In 2008 - when we went - we sometimes split up and took Lauren to take care of her needs and sent her Dad and little brother to ride some rides.  I think *once* they were told they couldn't.  Every time William said, "My sister is on a wish trip, can I use this?" to the CM and every time they said YES!  

Of all of the TR's I have read - a very few have said that it would not work on a ride - but most said it worked most of the time they split up!

I don't recommend "pretending" it belongs to someone else - be honest with the CM and they usually will a wish family get through the queue as quickly as possible.  Generally speaking, Disney does not want the family of a wish child to stand in line for an hour and make the wish child wait - that is just as bad as making them wait in line.  



Moodyzblu said:


> Hope you hear soon !
> 
> As far as using the GAC card without Talia, it depends on the CM. Some ask who the person on the card is.



I will add, too - that "regular" GAC's usually do not transfer - so it has to be the special wish trip GAC to "work" this way...usually.



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Oh here I am again with more questions.... We were wondering, I heard there are "wish lounges" in some of the parks for the wish families to take breaks. Is this true? And if so would this be a good place for the kids to take a short nap if tired?



YES!  

There is one in the Magic Kingdom...I am going to ask "Robo" to make us a map!!  

The one in Magic Kingdom is right next to the First Aid station, which is next to Casey's and near Crystal Palace.  There are RED umbrellas over near the First Aid station and the Wish Lounge is close by.  


There WAS one in Epcot...two, actually...the one in Test Track closed (I *think*) - but there is still one in Spaceship Earth.  

You will get the "codes" you need to enter these VIP lounges in your GKTW information that you get at Orientation.  And I think they will have a map.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

maroo said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> So sweet of your son to check to her sister!
> 
> Where are you guys staying?  Are you staying at GKTW?
> 
> Usually - on a wish trip - CM's will let siblings use a GAC.  Wish Trip GAC's have a special symbol that means something to the CM's and they are issued by GKTW, which is also marked on the GAC.
> 
> In 2008 - when we went - we sometimes split up and took Lauren to take care of her needs and sent her Dad and little brother to ride some rides.  I think *once* they were told they couldn't.  Every time William said, "My sister is on a wish trip, can I use this?" to the CM and every time they said YES!
> 
> Of all of the TR's I have read - a very few have said that it would not work on a ride - but most said it worked most of the time they split up!
> 
> I don't recommend "pretending" it belongs to someone else - be honest with the CM and they usually will a wish family get through the queue as quickly as possible.  Generally speaking, Disney does not want the family of a wish child to stand in line for an hour and make the wish child wait - that is just as bad as making them wait in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I will add, too - that "regular" GAC's usually do not transfer - so it has to be the special wish trip GAC to "work" this way...usually.
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> 
> There is one in the Magic Kingdom...I am going to ask "Robo" to make us a map!!
> 
> The one in Magic Kingdom is right next to the First Aid station, which is next to Casey's and near Crystal Palace.  There are RED umbrellas over near the First Aid station and the Wish Lounge is close by.
> 
> 
> There WAS one in Epcot...two, actually...the one in Test Track closed (I *think*) - but there is still one in Spaceship Earth.
> 
> You will get the "codes" you need to enter these VIP lounges in your GKTW information that you get at Orientation.  And I think they will have a map.



That is soooo awesome!!! I was really worried about having to leave the park for the kids to rest when we are at Magic Kingdom. The other days I think we will be able to escape at a reasonable time so we can avoid the tired break downs. However,  knowing we have some where to rest if not is awesome! This just gets better and better


----------



## 4monkeys

We stopped at first aid stations at all the parks to rest.  No one ever stopped us. They were all great!

There were 6 of us.  I was breastfeeding the baby,.and even the 16 year old needed breaks.  We actually just returned as non wish family and needed breaks.  Have fun!


----------



## mdfalls

We have our dates and we will be going August 15 - 21st, 2012 and staying at GKTW.  So excited. I created a thread but don't know how to add it here.  It comes up under a search for "Spencer Make A Wish" though.  We got our flight info and it looks like we have flights with no transfers both there and back, from Norfolk va to orlando!  (and they are providing us transport to and from the airport...limo?)  We are so excited!!!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

mdfalls said:


> We have our dates and we will be going August 15 - 21st, 2012 and staying at GKTW.  So excited. I created a thread but don't know how to add it here.  It comes up under a search for "Spencer Make A Wish" though.  We got our flight info and it looks like we have flights with no transfers both there and back, from Norfolk va to orlando!  (and they are providing us transport to and from the airport...limo?)  We are so excited!!!



WOW A flight with no stops?! Thats awesome  So happy for you guys. Hope you have a wonderful time. The limo would be great too


----------



## 4monkeys

Awesome. There were no non stop flights out of norfolk when we went, but we had a limo to newport news and flew non-stop!

Yay for info!


----------



## blessedmom4

*PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!

WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!

AMY, Praying Alli feels better very soon. I know she hasn't been well since you all got back from your family trip to Disney and her journey to camp. Praying you all get some relief soon you definitely deserve it! *


----------



## blessedmom4

sorry, double post


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Hi! My name is Holly. My family and I are soo excited! We just received THE call that ds8 was approved for a wish! We never imagined this would happen.  Our family consists of dh, ds11, ds9, ds8 wish kiddo, and dd7. We have never taken a true family vacation so we cannot wait to make memories together. Luke has a rare seizure disorder. He was diagnosed with Wset Syndrome at 8 months old. It has been a rough 8 years for the whole family, and we are very excited to let loose and enjoy a wonderful MAW experience. Thanks for listening. I have been a lurker here for a while now, but am so happy to finally introduce my son Luke!


----------



## connie005

blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!
> 
> AMY, Praying Alli feels better very soon. I know she hasn't been well since you all got back from your family trip to Disney and her journey to camp. Praying you all get some relief soon you definitely deserve it! *



my prayers are with you and your family today


----------



## Momtokcc

blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!
> 
> AMY, Praying Alli feels better very soon. I know she hasn't been well since you all got back from your family trip to Disney and her journey to camp. Praying you all get some relief soon you definitely deserve it! *



Praying for your sweet girl and your family.


----------



## carebearkidney

blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!
> 
> *



Definitely in my heart and prayers! Wishing for an uncomplicated surgery, swift recovery and for you all to head home as soon as possible!


----------



## carebearkidney

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Hi! My name is Holly. My family and I are soo excited! We just received THE call that ds8 was approved for a wish! We never imagined this would happen.  Our family consists of dh, ds11, ds9, ds8 wish kiddo, and dd7. We have never taken a true family vacation so we cannot wait to make memories together. Luke has a rare seizure disorder. He was diagnosed with Wset Syndrome at 8 months old. It has been a rough 8 years for the whole family, and we are very excited to let loose and enjoy a wonderful MAW experience. Thanks for listening. I have been a lurker here for a while now, but am so happy to finally introduce my son Luke!



Hi Holly! So happy your son got his wish and the chance for your whole family to make magical memories together! So what is he looking forward to the most? A certain ride, show or character?


----------



## taliasmom

maroo said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> So sweet of your son to check to her sister!
> 
> Where are you guys staying?  Are you staying at GKTW?
> 
> Usually - on a wish trip - CM's will let siblings use a GAC.  Wish Trip GAC's have a special symbol that means something to the CM's and they are issued by GKTW, which is also marked on the GAC.
> 
> In 2008 - when we went - we sometimes split up and took Lauren to take care of her needs and sent her Dad and little brother to ride some rides.  I think *once* they were told they couldn't.  Every time William said, "My sister is on a wish trip, can I use this?" to the CM and every time they said YES!
> 
> Of all of the TR's I have read - a very few have said that it would not work on a ride - but most said it worked most of the time they split up!
> 
> I don't recommend "pretending" it belongs to someone else - be honest with the CM and they usually will a wish family get through the queue as quickly as possible.  Generally speaking, Disney does not want the family of a wish child to stand in line for an hour and make the wish child wait - that is just as bad as making them wait in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I will add, too - that "regular" GAC's usually do not transfer - so it has to be the special wish trip GAC to "work" this way...usually.



We've used a GAC at Disneyland, but we only used it for rides Talia was going on, the boys used fast pass for the stuff they wanted that she couldn't be part of.  I'll make sure they ask a CM first, I wouldn't think of pretending, who wants to stress on that while at Disney? But like you mentioned I didn't want them stuck in an hours long line and having to wait for them, way too much fun to pack in too few days!  
We will be staying at GKTW, and we are soo thrilled about that! MAW said most likely in spring, but requested fall or spring dates on paper, so who knows! Thanks for the info, though, glad to hear it will probably work!


----------



## taliasmom

blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!
> 
> AMY, Praying Alli feels better very soon. I know she hasn't been well since you all got back from your family trip to Disney and her journey to camp. Praying you all get some relief soon you definitely deserve it! *



Big prayers for Lisa and her family, hang in there Mom, rest every chance you get!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

carebearkidney said:
			
		

> Hi Holly! So happy your son got his wish and the chance for your whole family to make magical memories together! So what is he looking forward to the most? A certain ride, show or character?





I cannot wait for him to ride the cat in the hat! He loves twirly rides, anything where his stomach jiggles makes him crazy giggle. He loves water and to "swim", so his special wish is to swim with dolphins at discovery cove. He is nonverbal and deafblind, so he doesn't have a fav character, but his room is cars themed, so I want his pic with lightening and mater to add to his wall.

Can't wait to check out your ptr!


----------



## carebearkidney

Threeboysandachickie said:


> He loves water and to "swim", so his special wish is to swim with dolphins at discovery cove.



What a special wish! I'm sure he'll have a blast receiving all of that dolphin love and attention.


----------



## Moodyzblu

blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!
> 
> AMY, Praying Alli feels better very soon. I know she hasn't been well since you all got back from your family trip to Disney and her journey to camp. Praying you all get some relief soon you definitely deserve it! *



Praying for Lisa !


----------



## Lilfoot93

mdfalls said:


> We have our dates and we will be going August 15 - 21st, 2012 and staying at GKTW.  So excited. I created a thread but don't know how to add it here.  It comes up under a search for "Spencer Make A Wish" though.  We got our flight info and it looks like we have flights with no transfers both there and back, from Norfolk va to orlando!  (and they are providing us transport to and from the airport...limo?)  We are so excited!!!




So exciting that your trip is coming up! Yay for direct flights






blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!
> 
> 
> Praying for sweet Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> Threeboysandachickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is Holly. My family and I are soo excited! We just received THE call that ds8 was approved for a wish! We never imagined this would happen.  Our family consists of dh, ds11, ds9, ds8 wish kiddo, and dd7. We have never taken a true family vacation so we cannot wait to make memories together. Luke has a rare seizure disorder. He was diagnosed with Wset Syndrome at 8 months old. It has been a rough 8 years for the whole family, and we are very excited to let loose and enjoy a wonderful MAW experience. Thanks for listening. I have been a lurker here for a while now, but am so happy to finally introduce my son Luke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome! I am so happy for you guys that Luke gets a wish! Can't wait to hear what he picks!
> 
> Jackie*


----------



## Momtokcc

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Hi! My name is Holly. My family and I are soo excited! We just received THE call that ds8 was approved for a wish! We never imagined this would happen.  Our family consists of dh, ds11, ds9, ds8 wish kiddo, and dd7. We have never taken a true family vacation so we cannot wait to make memories together. Luke has a rare seizure disorder. He was diagnosed with Wset Syndrome at 8 months old. It has been a rough 8 years for the whole family, and we are very excited to let loose and enjoy a wonderful MAW experience. Thanks for listening. I have been a lurker here for a while now, but am so happy to finally introduce my son Luke!



So happy to hear that Luke is getting a wish!!  I know what you mean about not having had a true family vacation - we haven't had one either, so we are really looking forward to it.  Can't wait to hear more about your plans!


----------



## Momtokcc

I just have some questions about general stuff.  What do you all do about the stuff you need to carry around with you in the parks.  Cade has a feeding tube and he has bolus feedings during the day that we do by gravity.  The formula he uses has to be kept cold.  He also has several medications that he has that are dosed throughout the day, some of which have to be kept cold.  I usually just carry a small cooler bag with me, but the stuff does get heavy.  I thought about getting an insulated backpack, but I haven't looked at them yet to see how much I could fit into them.  Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## livndisney

Momtokcc said:


> I just have some questions about general stuff.  What do you all do about the stuff you need to carry around with you in the parks.  Cade has a feeding tube and he has bolus feedings during the day that we do by gravity.  The formula he uses has to be kept cold.  He also has several medications that he has that are dosed throughout the day, some of which have to be kept cold.  I usually just carry a small cooler bag with me, but the stuff does get heavy.  I thought about getting an insulated backpack, but I haven't looked at them yet to see how much I could fit into them.  Any advice or suggestions?



First Aid should be able to help you out. They can store equipment and med(fridge). There is a FA in each of the parks.


----------



## carebearkidney

Yes - first aid helped us too! My son has his rejection meds and blood pressure meds that had to be kept cold. I put them in a little baggie that I labeled with his name, birthdate and med names (in the event they needed that for some reason - they didn't). They stored them for me, along with a couple cans of his nutren jr (he is feed by gravity bolus too!) I thought I would have problems going through security bag checks with syringes full of medicines, but not problems whatsoever! And I used his stroller as a wheelchair to help contain him during the feeds, and for immediately after. As in 250 mls of milk product on a tummy that is surgically not where it is supposed to be naturally, coupled with running around and excitement =  and


----------



## blessedmom4

*I wanted to make sure everyone sees this news I received via email about GKTW!!!* Typos aren't mine for a change...
_*Dear Angel Volunteers,

Great news! Give Kids The World is scheduled to be featured in a national news 
segment on the CBS Evening News with Scott Pelley tonight, July 26th, during the 
6:30pm newscast.  Correspondent Mark Strassman was at the Village  to cover 
GKTWs 2 million volunteer hour milestone.  The story will feature Angel Joe 
Koch , who has volunteered at the Village since 1990 and has logged over 20,000 
volunteers hours in the process.  In addition to interviewing Joe and following 
him around on his gift-giving route, Strassman also interviewed GKTW President 
Pam Landwirth.  Also at the Village during their  film shoot was Princess Alyssa 
who returned to volunteer and graciously agreed to be interviewed.  

While the story is schedule to run tongiht, there is always the chance that it 
could be bumped for breaking news.  If that happens, well keep you posted on 
the next potential air date.  In the meantime, set your DVR, check out GKTWs 
social media sites and share our info encouraging your friends and family to do 
the same.
*_



connie005 said:


> my prayers are with you and your family today





Momtokcc said:


> Praying for your sweet girl and your family.





carebearkidney said:


> Definitely in my heart and prayers! Wishing for an uncomplicated surgery, swift recovery and for you all to head home as soon as possible!





taliasmom said:


> Big prayers for Lisa and her family, hang in there Mom, rest every chance you get!





Moodyzblu said:


> Praying for Lisa !





Lilfoot93 said:


> Praying for sweet Lisa.



*I also want to THANK YOU ALL for the wonderful messages of support and prayer. As parents of children eligible for a wish you really "get it" and I don't need to explain.

Lisa did well during surgery and I hope to update more on our site later if you want to read more. Otherwise, PLEASE KNOW how thankful I was to see your supportive messages and I hope you are all having fun planning your trips!*


----------



## carebearkidney

Going to share on facebook for everyone to watch tonight! 

So happy Lisa did well - hope she feels better quickly!


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *I wanted to make sure everyone sees this news I received via email about GKTW!!!* Typos aren't mine for a change...
> _*Dear Angel Volunteers,
> 
> Great news! Give Kids The World is scheduled to be featured in a national news
> segment on the CBS Evening News with Scott Pelley tonight, July 26th, during the
> 6:30pm newscast.  Correspondent Mark Strassman was at the Village  to cover
> GKTWs 2 million volunteer hour milestone.  The story will feature Angel Joe
> Koch , who has volunteered at the Village since 1990 and has logged over 20,000
> volunteers hours in the process.  In addition to interviewing Joe and following
> him around on his gift-giving route, Strassman also interviewed GKTW President
> Pam Landwirth.  Also at the Village during their  film shoot was Princess Alyssa
> who returned to volunteer and graciously agreed to be interviewed.
> 
> While the story is schedule to run tongiht, there is always the chance that it
> could be bumped for breaking news.  If that happens, well keep you posted on
> the next potential air date.  In the meantime, set your DVR, check out GKTWs
> social media sites and share our info encouraging your friends and family to do
> the same.
> *_




GKTW posted on facebook a little bit ago that the story has been bumped until sometime next week. 

Glad to hear that Princess Lisa is doing ok. Hope that they get the A/C fixed soon that everyone there has some relief from the heat.


----------



## mdfalls

This post was very helpful in helping me post a picture just now on our make a wish trip thread!  Thanks so very much!  I've been watching the boards forever but have always been able to get all the information off of them that I needed without posting.  This is a new experience for me!  Now I am going to go try and make a signature!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Momtokcc

carebearkidney said:


> Yes - first aid helped us too! My son has his rejection meds and blood pressure meds that had to be kept cold. I put them in a little baggie that I labeled with his name, birthdate and med names (in the event they needed that for some reason - they didn't). They stored them for me, along with a couple cans of his nutren jr (he is feed by gravity bolus too!) I thought I would have problems going through security bag checks with syringes full of medicines, but not problems whatsoever! And I used his stroller as a wheelchair to help contain him during the feeds, and for immediately after. As in 250 mls of milk product on a tummy that is surgically not where it is supposed to be naturally, coupled with running around and excitement =  and



Yay!  Glad to hear that first aid will be able to help with this stuff.  Cade uses Elecare for his tube feeds - it only comes in powder so I usually mix it in the morning and divide the amounts I need into containers if we are going to be out doing things.  I guess I can just label my containers.  We will be using Cade's wheelchair - he can walk but he has issues with pain and fatigue so I generally don't have to worry about running around and excitement too much.  

I think we will be able to get away with only taking 7 of his meds to the parks with us.  The other 5 we will be able to leave at the villa.  Out of the 7 we bring to the parks, only 2 have to stay refrigerated.  

Thanks for all your information - it really helps!!
Thanks for all the great information!!


----------



## mdfalls

I wondered why I didn't get notices when someone posts here...I hadn't subscribed!  ooops


----------



## kjmommie

I have a question about a make a wish trip to Disneyland.  We are a family that visits WDW at least once a year and have even been to Hong Kong Disney on our adoption trip to make us a family of 4 when we adopted DS, now almost 6.

My DS qualifies for a wish.  We were going to wait until later in life for him to make a choice but he really wants to go to see the new Cars Land since he sees video of it on the Disney Channel all the time.  He loves CARs as well (his room, toys, books, etc.) and dolphins.l

So he has mentioned Cars Land and he would like to swim with dolphins.  Has anyone had any experience with DisneyLAND for make a wish?  There is very little on the boards to help for Disneyland.

I have not put in for his wish yet as this just came about over the last few weeks but I know that he qualifies as per his doctor and others that have his same condition.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Kristi


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

Hi Disfriends!

We are still anxiously awaiting some news on whether our princess Savannah has been approved for a wish. From the time our son Sebastian was reffered for a wish to the time that we got a call from his wish granters to set up a meeting was no longer than a week. We are approaching a month now for Savannah. What has your experience been? Just wondering if this is the norm?

Meanwhile, while we have been waiting to hear from Make-a-Wish we have been visiting with my friend Marianne (Mphalens on the DISboards) and I have been going through photos from our past Disney trips and reminiscing. I posted a whole bunch on Savannah's PTR, including photos from Sebastian's wish trip in 2008. I thought ya'll might like to check them out. I know thy make me smile! I hope you enjoy to too...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109


----------



## dtnrhi

Hey guys,
Been a lurker for a few weeks now.
We were originally going to DL for my brothers wish trip at the end of September or beginning of October. Due to health issues, the trip has been moved up. We leave August 12th. 

We really need this trip. To be frank, this summer has sucked. My dad died when we were coming back into town from a family vacation. A faulty tire caused our RV to be totaled and he was fatally ejected because his seatbelt was shredded from the impact. Since the accident, my handicapped brother has been in the hospital twice (once from the accident directly, the second time from breathing issues that resulted in a collapsed lung and three bacterial infections.) I'm typing this from the hospital room. We have been here two weeks, and at one point they were afraid he would not leave... He is getting better and we should be out within two days. Even when he gets out, we can't go home, however, because my mom is in a separate hospital herself with a peptic ulcer and an internal infection. We should be home after this weekend.

After that, we get ready for school, go for three days, and Then we will be in Disneyland. We don't know where we are staying yet, although it is one of the DLR hotels. Are there any tips to make this trip even cooler? Any must do's? (other than cars land! Lol) any cool nondisney restaurants to eat at? Last time I was there I was 14, and it has changed a lot. Our ages are me 17, my brother, 13, brother 11, brother (wish kid) 9, and sister 4. 

Also, is the photo pass+ included? I had read that it was for WDW but I'm not sure about DL. Need to know that ASAP because I have two days to order it at the promo preorder price.

Thanks guys!


----------



## maroo

dtnrhi said:


> Hey guys,
> Been a lurker for a few weeks now.
> We were originally going to DL for my brothers wish trip at the end of September or beginning of October. Due to health issues, the trip has been moved up. We leave August 12th.
> 
> We really need this trip. To be frank, this summer has sucked. My dad died when we were coming back into town from a family vacation. A faulty tire caused our RV to be totaled and he was fatally ejected because his seatbelt was shredded from the impact. Since the accident, my handicapped brother has been in the hospital twice (once from the accident directly, the second time from breathing issues that resulted in a collapsed lung and three bacterial infections.) I'm typing this from the hospital room. We have been here two weeks, and at one point they were afraid he would not leave... He is getting better and we should be out within two days. Even when he gets out, we can't go home, however, because my mom is in a separate hospital herself with a peptic ulcer and an internal infection. We should be home after this weekend.
> 
> After that, we get ready for school, go for three days, and Then we will be in Disneyland. We don't know where we are staying yet, although it is one of the DLR hotels. Are there any tips to make this trip even cooler? Any must do's? (other than cars land! Lol) any cool nondisney restaurants to eat at? Last time I was there I was 14, and it has changed a lot. Our ages are me 17, my brother, 13, brother 11, brother (wish kid) 9, and sister 4.
> 
> Also, is the photo pass+ included? I had read that it was for WDW but I'm not sure about DL. Need to know that ASAP because I have two days to order it at the promo preorder price.
> 
> Thanks guys!





Oh my goodness!!

What a very difficult time you and your family have had!  I am so sorry!  

I hope you guys have a very magical trip!


Definitely call the Photopass people - or maybe have your wish organization call them - I would imagine they would donate one to you guys with the right paperwork, etc...They really do want to make things easy for Wish Families.  

It is basically through Give Kids the World that the Photopass is able to be given away - But I would definitely call them and find out if they will let you get a discount or something...

I used to have a few vouchers, but that was over a year ago and I am sure they are all expired by now.  

I do hope you will come back and tell us how your trip went and give us a "report" of sorts.  

God bless you for all that you are doing for your family!  They are quite lucky to have you!


----------



## kritter47

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Hi Disfriends!
> 
> We are still anxiously awaiting some news on whether our princess Savannah has been approved for a wish. From the time our son Sebastian was reffered for a wish to the time that we got a call from his wish granters to set up a meeting was no longer than a week. We are approaching a month now for Savannah. What has your experience been? Just wondering if this is the norm?
> 
> Meanwhile, while we have been waiting to hear from Make-a-Wish we have been visiting with my friend Marianne (Mphalens on the DISboards) and I have been going through photos from our past Disney trips and reminiscing. I posted a whole bunch on Savannah's PTR, including photos from Sebastian's wish trip in 2008. I thought ya'll might like to check them out. I know thy make me smile! I hope you enjoy to too...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109


I can help answer this one. There are really two potential questions here, so I'll address both.

The first is how long does it take for a child to be approved to receive a wish. That's almost entirely dependent on getting some paperwork back from the doctor, because chapters have to have a signed piece of paper saying your child fits MaW eligibility rules before they can move on in the process. 

The second place you could be hung up is the assigning of wish granters. Once a child has been approved, he or she goes onto a list of all available wish children in that chapter, and the local wish granters sign up for children from that list. Being selected can happen immediately or take a while depending on the number of volunteers, the current number of wishes they're already working on, how far you are from the local volunteers and the number of other children on the list. The time on that list can vary greatly. I'd say your first child getting from approved to having a team assigned in under a week is the exception rather than the rule.

If you haven't received notice that she's even eligible, I would call your local chapter say your first child was already meeting his wish granters within a week, so you were curious where you were in the process with your daughter. If you've received notice she's eligible, then she's almost certainly on the available children list, and it's just a matter of the right two people coming along to sign up.

ETA: Okay, I looked at your PTR and saw you requested the same wish granters. That could also easily hold up the process because they could have several ongoing wishes and not enough free time to add another. Or one could have moved or have a family issue or any number of things where one doesn't feel like she has enough time or energy for Savannah's wish right now. And I don't mean that as a negative - I'd love to take on all the kids on the waiting list, but I can only balance between 2-4 depending on real life. Silly work keeping me from volunteering all of my time. 

I have done multiple wishes for one family, but those happened essentially simultaneously, so I'm not much help about coming back to a family years later.


----------



## maroo

mdfalls said:


> We have our dates and we will be going August 15 - 21st, 2012 and staying at GKTW.  So excited. I created a thread but don't know how to add it here.  It comes up under a search for "Spencer Make A Wish" though.  We got our flight info and it looks like we have flights with no transfers both there and back, from Norfolk va to orlando!  (and they are providing us transport to and from the airport...limo?)  We are so excited!!!



Awesome!  I will go find your thread and then link it here with your dates and such!  

So glad you are here!  Welcome to the DIS!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE keep my daughter, Lisa, in prayer. This is her fifth significant hospital stay since her Make a Wish trip in October. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> WELCOME to everyone that is new here. You will have a BLAST planning and anticipating your trips. They truly ARE amazing!!
> 
> AMY, Praying Alli feels better very soon. I know she hasn't been well since you all got back from your family trip to Disney and her journey to camp. Praying you all get some relief soon you definitely deserve it! *



I will certainly pray for you guys!!!  I have been keeping up a little bit and praying for you guys!!



Threeboysandachickie said:


> Hi! My name is Holly. My family and I are soo excited! We just received THE call that ds8 was approved for a wish! We never imagined this would happen.  Our family consists of dh, ds11, ds9, ds8 wish kiddo, and dd7. We have never taken a true family vacation so we cannot wait to make memories together. Luke has a rare seizure disorder. He was diagnosed with Wset Syndrome at 8 months old. It has been a rough 8 years for the whole family, and we are very excited to let loose and enjoy a wonderful MAW experience. Thanks for listening. I have been a lurker here for a while now, but am so happy to finally introduce my son Luke!



That is awesome!!  I am so glad that you guys are going to get to have an awesome trip!

Do we know his wish yet?!?  



taliasmom said:


> We've used a GAC at Disneyland, but we only used it for rides Talia was going on, the boys used fast pass for the stuff they wanted that she couldn't be part of.  I'll make sure they ask a CM first, I wouldn't think of pretending, who wants to stress on that while at Disney? But like you mentioned I didn't want them stuck in an hours long line and having to wait for them, way too much fun to pack in too few days!
> We will be staying at GKTW, and we are soo thrilled about that! MAW said most likely in spring, but requested fall or spring dates on paper, so who knows! Thanks for the info, though, glad to hear it will probably work!



A "regular" GAC - DEFINITELY - can not be "transferrable" - it is only for the child or adult who needs the accommodation...

But on a wish trip - they sorta let the "magic button" and/or "wish trip" GAC sort of act as a little more like a VIP pass...It just means more to most CM's to see the wish trip stuff on there...Some CM's are new or trained differently - they don't always know that they can allow a wish family to do things differently...so it is possible you find a CM that says no - but usually the CM will let the siblings use it like a fastpass.

I went on a trip with a boy with Autism that had a GAC with some typical accommodations and we got our own fastpasses for anything he could not ride - and that was definitely the way to go for that type of thing - but a wish trip is just different...

You guys will have a blast! 



Momtokcc said:


> I just have some questions about general stuff.  What do you all do about the stuff you need to carry around with you in the parks.  Cade has a feeding tube and he has bolus feedings during the day that we do by gravity.  The formula he uses has to be kept cold.  He also has several medications that he has that are dosed throughout the day, some of which have to be kept cold.  I usually just carry a small cooler bag with me, but the stuff does get heavy.  I thought about getting an insulated backpack, but I haven't looked at them yet to see how much I could fit into them.  Any advice or suggestions?



The First Aid at each Park will let you store things there with no problem - but then you gotta go back and get them, etc.  We definitely loaded down Lauren's wheelchair with stuff the whole time!  And we used the stroller we got for William - even though he was 8 or so at the time, he got really tired and we were glad we had it...and when he wasn't using it, we would put stuff in it.  (You get a free stroller at Disney on a wish trip.)  We did bring an "extra's" bag each day that we did not want to carry around that had a change of clothes, extra medicine, extra medical stuff and didn't carry it around - we put it at First Aid. 



newdrama12 said:


> GKTW posted on facebook a little bit ago that the story has been bumped until sometime next week.
> 
> Glad to hear that Princess Lisa is doing ok. Hope that they get the A/C fixed soon that everyone there has some relief from the heat.



I know this is sad - but I am so glad it got bumped - because I really wanted to see it!!   Keep posting it here if you can! 



mdfalls said:


> This post was very helpful in helping me post a picture just now on our make a wish trip thread!  Thanks so very much!  I've been watching the boards forever but have always been able to get all the information off of them that I needed without posting.  This is a new experience for me!  Now I am going to go try and make a signature!  Thanks guys!







kjmommie said:


> I have a question about a make a wish trip to Disneyland.  We are a family that visits WDW at least once a year and have even been to Hong Kong Disney on our adoption trip to make us a family of 4 when we adopted DS, now almost 6.
> 
> My DS qualifies for a wish.  We were going to wait until later in life for him to make a choice but he really wants to go to see the new Cars Land since he sees video of it on the Disney Channel all the time.  He loves CARs as well (his room, toys, books, etc.) and dolphins.l
> 
> So he has mentioned Cars Land and he would like to swim with dolphins.  Has anyone had any experience with DisneyLAND for make a wish?  There is very little on the boards to help for Disneyland.
> 
> I have not put in for his wish yet as this just came about over the last few weeks but I know that he qualifies as per his doctor and others that have his same condition.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Kristi



Give Kids the World is an amazing place - and that is only at Disney World florida and I don't think they do the dolphin only wish through GKTW either?  They do the Universal and Disney World wishes at GKTW. 

Personally I love GKTW and you can only go there on a wish trip - so part of me thinks it is such a great opportunity for the family that you can't get any other way!  

But - it is all about what the child wants as his true wish!!   

WE do have a couple of wish trip reports from Disneyland - they are not the same as Disney World trips - the GAC cards are different and the way they do about it is different, too.  



AmberGreenawalt said:


> Hi Disfriends!
> 
> We are still anxiously awaiting some news on whether our princess Savannah has been approved for a wish. From the time our son Sebastian was reffered for a wish to the time that we got a call from his wish granters to set up a meeting was no longer than a week. We are approaching a month now for Savannah. What has your experience been? Just wondering if this is the norm?
> 
> Meanwhile, while we have been waiting to hear from Make-a-Wish we have been visiting with my friend Marianne (Mphalens on the DISboards) and I have been going through photos from our past Disney trips and reminiscing. I posted a whole bunch on Savannah's PTR, including photos from Sebastian's wish trip in 2008. I thought ya'll might like to check them out. I know thy make me smile! I hope you enjoy to too...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109



I loved seeing all of the wish trip stuff!!!!!!    Awesome!


----------



## maroo

kritter47 said:


> I can help answer this one. There are really two potential questions here, so I'll address both.
> 
> The first is how long does it take for a child to be approved to receive a wish. That's almost entirely dependent on getting some paperwork back from the doctor, because chapters have to have a signed piece of paper saying your child fits MaW eligibility rules before they can move on in the process.
> 
> The second place you could be hung up is the assigning of wish granters. Once a child has been approved, he or she goes onto a list of all available wish children in that chapter, and the local wish granters sign up for children from that list. Being selected can happen immediately or take a while depending on the number of volunteers, the current number of wishes they're already working on, how far you are from the local volunteers and the number of other children on the list. The time on that list can vary greatly. I'd say your first child getting from approved to having a team assigned in under a week is the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> If you haven't received notice that she's even eligible, I would call your local chapter say your first child was already meeting his wish granters within a week, so you were curious where you were in the process with your daughter. If you've received notice she's eligible, then she's almost certainly on the available children list, and it's just a matter of the right two people coming along to sign up.
> 
> ETA: Okay, I looked at your PTR and saw you requested the same wish granters. That could also easily hold up the process because they could have several ongoing wishes and not enough free time to add another. Or one could have moved or have a family issue or any number of things where one doesn't feel like she has enough time or energy for Savannah's wish right now. And I don't mean that as a negative - I'd love to take on all the kids on the waiting list, but I can only balance between 2-4 depending on real life. Silly work keeping me from volunteering all of my time.
> 
> I have done multiple wishes for one family, but those happened essentially simultaneously, so I'm not much help about coming back to a family years later.



It is SOOOO helpful to have a real wish granter on here!!!


----------



## kritter47

maroo said:


> It is SOOOO helpful to have a real wish granter on here!!!


Aww, thanks. It's hard to answer specific questions since every chapter is different, but I can definitely lay out the process when people have questions like this.

I have two kids with WDW wishes in the process right now. For their privacy, I obviously can't say anything specific about them (or anything about my other or previous wish kiddos). But I may be here to brainstorm for a particular kid when it gets closer to one of those wishes. It's the little touches that make all the difference on my end.

I can, however, link articles written by MaW about my previous Wish families. Here's one of my favorites. http://makeawishsmo.wordpress.com/2011/10/22/nathans-and-chases-wishes/


----------



## mdfalls

maroo said:


> It is SOOOO helpful to have a real wish granter on here!!!




I'm not a wish granter (although I'm interested in that at some point!), but I too have had two children get wishes.  My son, Madison, is a cancer survivor and got a wish in 2002.  He also chose Disneyworld and we stayed at GKTW.  His wish moved very quickly.  We also at that time, lived in a rural area where there weren't as many kids getting wishes.  He had actually been approved, and already made his wish within a month.  However, we had to wait a few months to get into GKTW.   This time around, my step-son, Spencer gets the wish.  I wasn't married to his dad when my son got his wish (we just got married a year ago) and Spencer has also wished for GKTW and Disneyworld.  We now live in a much more populated area but apparently there are little to no volunteers in our area!  We began the process in February and it was late May before they could get anyone here.  (and he was approved for his wish within two weeks of us applying....but his doctor is really good about things.)  We leave on our wish in under 3 weeks.  So for us the first time...getting there was the hold up.  This time around, getting a volunteer here was the hold up. Our MAW chapter is great about answering questions and keeping you involved!  Just give them a call and see what's going on.  I'm sure they will be happy to talk to you.  The lady assigned to us even told me that she LOVES talking to the families on the phone.  Sometimes there are things they are stalled on, that you might be able to help them with.  For instance, the doctor gives the intial yes that you qualify, then once the wish is actually made they have to sign off on that too.  We started in Feb. but wanted to get our wish in by August because my husband is retiring from the military after 20 years and will be looking for new employment in september....which means he will have to wait to qualify for vacation time off.  So all we needed was the doctor to sign saying the wish was ok.  We had her fax the papers and Spencer had an appt the next day.  While we were there we found out who had the papers and they put them in Spencer's file.  The doctor looked at them and signed them right during spencers appt and then gave them to me.  I had the lady at the desk fax them back before we left.  So that put us being able to get in during our timeframe.  So make a call....you never know.


----------



## maroo

kritter47 said:


> Aww, thanks. It's hard to answer specific questions since every chapter is different, but I can definitely lay out the process when people have questions like this.
> 
> I have two kids with WDW wishes in the process right now. For their privacy, I obviously can't say anything specific about them (or anything about my other or previous wish kiddos). But I may be here to brainstorm for a particular kid when it gets closer to one of those wishes. It's the little touches that make all the difference on my end.
> 
> I can, however, link articles written by MaW about my previous Wish families. Here's one of my favorites. http://makeawishsmo.wordpress.com/2011/10/22/nathans-and-chases-wishes/



I have found that for a while now - that it is so hard to answer when it is so different state by state - but you are right - knowing the training and how it works from that perspective is an awesome addition here on the thread!!  

Totally understand the privacy issue and totally respect that!  Although they are always welcome here, too!!  (If they want, of course!)

The little things are the big things on a wish trip!   I will check out that article! 



mdfalls said:


> I'm not a wish granter (although I'm interested in that at some point!), but I too have had two children get wishes.  My son, Madison, is a cancer survivor and got a wish in 2002.  He also chose Disneyworld and we stayed at GKTW.  His wish moved very quickly.  We also at that time, lived in a rural area where there weren't as many kids getting wishes.  He had actually been approved, and already made his wish within a month.  However, we had to wait a few months to get into GKTW.   This time around, my step-son, Spencer gets the wish.  I wasn't married to his dad when my son got his wish (we just got married a year ago) and Spencer has also wished for GKTW and Disneyworld.  We now live in a much more populated area but apparently there are little to no volunteers in our area!  We began the process in February and it was late May before they could get anyone here.  (and he was approved for his wish within two weeks of us applying....but his doctor is really good about things.)  We leave on our wish in under 3 weeks.  So for us the first time...getting there was the hold up.  This time around, getting a volunteer here was the hold up. Our MAW chapter is great about answering questions and keeping you involved!  Just give them a call and see what's going on.  I'm sure they will be happy to talk to you.  The lady assigned to us even told me that she LOVES talking to the families on the phone.  Sometimes there are things they are stalled on, that you might be able to help them with.  For instance, the doctor gives the intial yes that you qualify, then once the wish is actually made they have to sign off on that too.  We started in Feb. but wanted to get our wish in by August because my husband is retiring from the military after 20 years and will be looking for new employment in september....which means he will have to wait to qualify for vacation time off.  So all we needed was the doctor to sign saying the wish was ok.  We had her fax the papers and Spencer had an appt the next day.  While we were there we found out who had the papers and they put them in Spencer's file.  The doctor looked at them and signed them right during spencers appt and then gave them to me.  I had the lady at the desk fax them back before we left.  So that put us being able to get in during our timeframe.  So make a call....you never know.


----------



## yeti5353

[


Give Kids the World is an amazing place - and that is only at Disney World florida and I don't think they do the dolphin only wish through GKTW either?  They do the Universal and Disney World wishes at GKTW. 

Molly wanted to do the dolphin wish and our chapter told us we would still stay at GKTW and get WDW or other passes, the difference is the trip is only 5 days, so only three non travel days.  Molly decided to go for the regular 7 day trip to WDW and we raised money to pay for a day at discovery cove to do the dolphin thing.

On the subject of stuff- I am worried about this too.  Molly has some things i will need to haul around and she is at this point refusing to ride in a wheel chair at disney.  We may have to get one "for her stuff" and just see if she does not end up in by the end of the trip.  especially on our long epcot day. I really need some sort of secure shopping cart LOL!


----------



## Indykjt

Big day today... we got our welcome packet from MAW! We have the names of Braden's wish granters! It looks like a married couple and we hope to hear from them soon!

On another note, I just realized how hooked into the Disney mindset our whole family is right now. We are sitting here watching the opening ceremonies for the Olympics, and we saw this on the TV... and guess what the first thing we all shouted out at the same time was???






HIDDEN MICKEY!!!  

It's gonna be a long wait!!!


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

kritter47 said:


> I can help answer this one. There are really two potential questions here, so I'll address both.
> 
> The first is how long does it take for a child to be approved to receive a wish. That's almost entirely dependent on getting some paperwork back from the doctor, because chapters have to have a signed piece of paper saying your child fits MaW eligibility rules before they can move on in the process.
> 
> The second place you could be hung up is the assigning of wish granters. Once a child has been approved, he or she goes onto a list of all available wish children in that chapter, and the local wish granters sign up for children from that list. Being selected can happen immediately or take a while depending on the number of volunteers, the current number of wishes they're already working on, how far you are from the local volunteers and the number of other children on the list. The time on that list can vary greatly. I'd say your first child getting from approved to having a team assigned in under a week is the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> If you haven't received notice that she's even eligible, I would call your local chapter say your first child was already meeting his wish granters within a week, so you were curious where you were in the process with your daughter. If you've received notice she's eligible, then she's almost certainly on the available children list, and it's just a matter of the right two people coming along to sign up.
> 
> ETA: Okay, I looked at your PTR and saw you requested the same wish granters. That could also easily hold up the process because they could have several ongoing wishes and not enough free time to add another. Or one could have moved or have a family issue or any number of things where one doesn't feel like she has enough time or energy for Savannah's wish right now. And I don't mean that as a negative - I'd love to take on all the kids on the waiting list, but I can only balance between 2-4 depending on real life. Silly work keeping me from volunteering all of my time.
> 
> I have done multiple wishes for one family, but those happened essentially simultaneously, so I'm not much help about coming back to a family years later.



Thank you so much for the great response! I am thinking the hang-up may be the doctor paperwork. Her mito specialist is stretched pretty thin. I recently called to set up a regular appointment with her and her FIRST available was October 4th. I think what I will do is call MAW and give them some of her other doctor's contact info....first and foremost her pediatrician who has been the gate-keeper for all of her many specialists all along. I email back and forth with her pediatrician regularly and will see her for a visit Savannah has next week.

As for the wish granter issue....Our past wish granter actually called MAW and told them that she would like to be assigned to Savannah. She has no other children she has been working on. So I don't think that's the hang-up but it might be something else. 

Thanks again for all of your insight. We'll keep praying... Savannah's 4th birthday is August 2nd and we are really hoping to be able to tell her wish is going to come true for her birthday.


----------



## mdfalls

I have a question for someone who flies more than i do.... I posted this on my trip thread, but wanted to post it here in case more people would see it.

Spencer has to take Steriod for his muscular dystrophy every day...my problem and question as far as flying goes is this: We order these steriods from overseas. They aren't sold in the USA. His doctor still has to write a prescription, which we fax to the company and they fill it as any other prescription would be and mail it to us. But when it comes, it does NOT have a label on it. Nothing. Just the medicine in a box...clearly identified as to what the med is etc...the box is the pharmacutical box it comes in. However there is no RX label with spencers name, prescribing doctor etc... We do still have the prescription (because we fax it).

My real question is: I know trying to get this carried on the plane with the other meds WILL be a hassel. Would it be a problem for me to just pack it in the suitcase with checked bags? I know I run the risk of the bag getting lost, but that seems a better risk than getting to the airport and running the risk of them not letting us take it at all, and our bags are already checked at that point. 

Has anyone else had an issue like this?


----------



## mdfalls

I also wanted to let anyone know who is going on wish trips after us....we are more than willing to send your child disney postcards while we are there from their favorite characters!  (and even check the GKTW giftshop to see if they have postcards.)  We'd actually LOVE the chance to do this for some kids while we are there!  Our dates are listed below in my signature.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Thank you so much for the great response! I am thinking the hang-up may be the doctor paperwork. Her mito specialist is stretched pretty thin. I recently called to set up a regular appointment with her and her FIRST available was October 4th. I think what I will do is call MAW and give them some of her other doctor's contact info....first and foremost her pediatrician who has been the gate-keeper for all of her many specialists all along. I email back and forth with her pediatrician regularly and will see her for a visit Savannah has next week.
> 
> As for the wish granter issue....Our past wish granter actually called MAW and told them that she would like to be assigned to Savannah. She has no other children she has been working on. So I don't think that's the hang-up but it might be something else.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your insight. We'll keep praying... Savannah's 4th birthday is August 2nd and we are really hoping to be able to tell her wish is going to come true for her birthday.



I would suggest contacting your local pharmacy or doctor or seeing if the meds can be sent to them and then they can varify it. My daughters eye drops come like that but they are sent to the pharmacy and then they put them in one of those big orange pill bottles with a prescription sticker on it. (Small private owned local pharmacies are more willing to help) That would be my suggestion of routes. My husband is a police officer and I asked him. He says that it is illegal to carry any medications in a bottle without a label. Techinically he said they can even give you a ticket if they are in a med set without a label. I would worry about getting through security with your bag. I know I had a small thing of baby powder in my bag and it triggered a search where they went through my whole bag. Sorry I know this isnt much help but maybe it is some route to take  You also might be able to ship them to GKTW with a copy of the prescription in the original box before you go so you do not have to worry about it. That might be even easier. You will want to double check though to make sure that its all marked and legal 

Also I would absolutely love it if you would be willing to send my kids a postcard from Disney  If you dont mind just private message me and I will give you my address


----------



## mdfalls

I sent MAW an email asking about the prescription.  I'm wondering if a pharmacy here would even label it for me being as it's not sold in america.  (but apparently is legal for us to buy as our doctor writes a prescription and they send it to us?)  I'm about to order some more and I may call the woman that is our contact at the UK pharmacy and ask her if there is some way they can "label" at least one box for us.  I think I might also be able to see if his doctor can substitute the US  steroid (predisone I think might be what they give here?) for just a week.  I'm not sure if switching would cause a problem or not.  (We get the one from the UK because it causes less side effects and doesn't have the bloating effects that the usa one has....so it's actually what most patients with muscular dystrophy prefer to take if they can afford it...you have to pay for it yourself, though the cost is not that bad.  I know that some patients who can't do that do take the USA alternative and our insurance would likely cover the cost of that for a week if we needed it.)  I much prefer him sticking with what he has though.  I may call give kids the world and see if I can mail it to them, along with the prescription.  (just enough to get us through being there.)  Maybe the people from make a wish will have an idea.


----------



## mdfalls

and I meant to add...I am going to try figuring out how to pm you on here.  if you don't get one from me, let me know.  I would love to send your kiddos postcards,but I am new at the pm'ing and posting on the site.  sometimes I am quite unskilled at it! LOL


----------



## Cheshire Figment

mdfalls said:


> I have a question for someone who flies more than i do.... I posted this on my trip thread, but wanted to post it here in case more people would see it.
> 
> Spencer has to take Steriod for his muscular dystrophy every day...my problem and question as far as flying goes is this: We order these steriods from overseas. They aren't sold in the USA. His doctor still has to write a prescription, which we fax to the company and they fill it as any other prescription would be and mail it to us. But when it comes, it does NOT have a label on it. Nothing. Just the medicine in a box...clearly identified as to what the med is etc...the box is the pharmacutical box it comes in. However there is no RX label with spencers name, prescribing doctor etc... We do still have the prescription (because we fax it).
> 
> My real question is: I know trying to get this carried on the plane with the other meds WILL be a hassel. Would it be a problem for me to just pack it in the suitcase with checked bags? I know I run the risk of the bag getting lost, but that seems a better risk than getting to the airport and running the risk of them not letting us take it at all, and our bags are already checked at that point.
> 
> Has anyone else had an issue like this?



TSA does *not* require that medicines be in their original container, and their web site specifically states that "daily" containers are allow.  (Unfortunately I am currently working from my laptop and I don't have the bookmarked link to that part of their rules.)

I tend to have five or six air round trips per year.  This year I even had one to France.  I carry a backpack on board which has a CPAP machine with its tubing, at least two "daily" medications boxes, Insulin and syringes, and other medical-related stuff.  I just run it through the X-Ray machine and nev er have a problem.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Cheshire Figment said:


> TSA does *not* require that medicines be in their original container, and their web site specifically states that "daily" containers are allow.  (Unfortunately I am currently working from my laptop and I don't have the bookmarked link to that part of their rules.)
> 
> I tend to have five or six air round trips per year.  This year I even had one to France.  I carry a backpack on board which has a CPAP machine with its tubing, at least two "daily" medications boxes, Insulin and syringes, and other medical-related stuff.  I just run it through the X-Ray machine and nev er have a problem.



Thats awesome! That will make things a lot easier for us as well


----------



## yeti5353

mdfalls said:


> I have a question for someone who flies more than i do.... I posted this on my trip thread, but wanted to post it here in case more people would see it.
> 
> Spencer has to take Steriod for his muscular dystrophy every day...my problem and question as far as flying goes is this: We order these steriods from overseas. They aren't sold in the USA. His doctor still has to write a prescription, which we fax to the company and they fill it as any other prescription would be and mail it to us. But when it comes, it does NOT have a label on it. Nothing. Just the medicine in a box...clearly identified as to what the med is etc...the box is the pharmacutical box it comes in. However there is no RX label with spencers name, prescribing doctor etc... We do still have the prescription (because we fax it).
> 
> My real question is: I know trying to get this carried on the plane with the other meds WILL be a hassel. Would it be a problem for me to just pack it in the suitcase with checked bags? I know I run the risk of the bag getting lost, but that seems a better risk than getting to the airport and running the risk of them not letting us take it at all, and our bags are already checked at that point.
> 
> Has anyone else had an issue like this?



I dont think its a problem as you are not traveling overseas.  
two options seem reasonable here, put a copy of the prescription on the box or put the meds in a prescription bottle.  sometimes if your doc writes a special prescription for a labe only a friendly pharmacist may make a label for you


----------



## yeti5353

yeti5353 said:


> I dont think its a problem as you are not traveling overseas.
> two options seem reasonable here, put a copy of the prescription on the box or put the meds in a prescription bottle.  sometimes if your doc writes a special prescription for a labe only a friendly pharmacist may make a label for you




another option would be to just put them in another type of pill bottle I guess and carry the stub of the box and prescription with  you.  I was trying to figure out if we  could fly with meds in a pill sorter box and it looks like TSA does not really care- but got mixed answers on some sites.

I also believe it is legal for doctors to write a presciption label so you could have the doc hand write a label and put it on a bottle....


----------



## mdfalls

yeti5353 said:


> another option would be to just put them in another type of pill bottle I guess and carry the stub of the box and prescription with  you.  I was trying to figure out if we  could fly with meds in a pill sorter box and it looks like TSA does not really care- but got mixed answers on some sites.
> 
> I also believe it is legal for doctors to write a presciption label so you could have the doc hand write a label and put it on a bottle....




thanks everyone!  Awesome on so many levels.  I do have the original prescription also, so I can produce that if there is an issue.  You guys are super helpful!


----------



## blessedmom4

mdfalls said:


> thanks everyone!  Awesome on so many levels.  I do have the original prescription also, so I can produce that if there is an issue.  You guys are super helpful!


*
Adding my two cents since I have the link. If you have more questions it is pretty detailed and you will know it is accurate. It addresses lots of scenarios that might come up. We traveled with TWO full medical bags as well as a Bi-pap machine four times last year and never once had a problem other than the hassle of getting things back together after the screening. Daughter was in a W/C, with a leg brace and we needed to bring her medical drink.
From TSA Website:*
_Non-liquid or gel medications of all kinds such as solid pills, or inhalers are allowed through the security checkpoint once they have been screened. We recommend, but do not require, that your medications be labeled to assist with the screening process._


----------



## maroo

yeti5353 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Give Kids the World is an amazing place - and that is only at Disney World florida and I don't think they do the dolphin only wish through GKTW either?  They do the Universal and Disney World wishes at GKTW.
> 
> Molly wanted to do the dolphin wish and our chapter told us we would still stay at GKTW and get WDW or other passes, the difference is the trip is only 5 days, so only three non travel days.  Molly decided to go for the regular 7 day trip to WDW and we raised money to pay for a day at discovery cove to do the dolphin thing.
> 
> On the subject of stuff- I am worried about this too.  Molly has some things i will need to haul around and she is at this point refusing to ride in a wheel chair at disney.  We may have to get one "for her stuff" and just see if she does not end up in by the end of the trip.  especially on our long epcot day. I really need some sort of secure shopping cart LOL!



That is really good to know!  I had no idea that they would do the dolphin wishes!  

I would DEFINITELY get her a wheelchair.  Does she have one you can bring?  The airport, around GKTW, etc...all of that walking may really wear her out.  

If you don't have one - PM me and I can give you the name and number for a company down there that has child sized folding wheelchairs (better than getting adult size at Disney) and they really try to give Wish Families a huge break on renting those.



Indykjt said:


> Big day today... we got our welcome packet from MAW! We have the names of Braden's wish granters! It looks like a married couple and we hope to hear from them soon!
> 
> On another note, I just realized how hooked into the Disney mindset our whole family is right now. We are sitting here watching the opening ceremonies for the Olympics, and we saw this on the TV... and guess what the first thing we all shouted out at the same time was???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIDDEN MICKEY!!!
> 
> It's gonna be a long wait!!!



AWESOME!!!!  



AmberGreenawalt said:


> Thank you so much for the great response! I am thinking the hang-up may be the doctor paperwork. Her mito specialist is stretched pretty thin. I recently called to set up a regular appointment with her and her FIRST available was October 4th. I think what I will do is call MAW and give them some of her other doctor's contact info....first and foremost her pediatrician who has been the gate-keeper for all of her many specialists all along. I email back and forth with her pediatrician regularly and will see her for a visit Savannah has next week.
> 
> As for the wish granter issue....Our past wish granter actually called MAW and told them that she would like to be assigned to Savannah. She has no other children she has been working on. So I don't think that's the hang-up but it might be something else.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your insight. We'll keep praying... Savannah's 4th birthday is August 2nd and we are really hoping to be able to tell her wish is going to come true for her birthday.



Joining you in praying that the dates work out perfectly for you guys!!



mdfalls said:


> I have a question for someone who flies more than i do.... I posted this on my trip thread, but wanted to post it here in case more people would see it.
> 
> Spencer has to take Steriod for his muscular dystrophy every day...my problem and question as far as flying goes is this: We order these steriods from overseas. They aren't sold in the USA. His doctor still has to write a prescription, which we fax to the company and they fill it as any other prescription would be and mail it to us. But when it comes, it does NOT have a label on it. Nothing. Just the medicine in a box...clearly identified as to what the med is etc...the box is the pharmacutical box it comes in. However there is no RX label with spencers name, prescribing doctor etc... We do still have the prescription (because we fax it).
> 
> My real question is: I know trying to get this carried on the plane with the other meds WILL be a hassel. Would it be a problem for me to just pack it in the suitcase with checked bags? I know I run the risk of the bag getting lost, but that seems a better risk than getting to the airport and running the risk of them not letting us take it at all, and our bags are already checked at that point.
> 
> Has anyone else had an issue like this?



I tend to worry too much about stuff like this and end up finding that they don't give you too much problem about stuff like this.  If you bring the original box where you got the meds and a copy of the prescription, you should be totally fine.  

And I saw your comment later about just using the US version - I would definitely NOT change any meds at all on your trip - there will be so many variables anyway with the traveling that you won't want more things to be different.  



mdfalls said:


> I also wanted to let anyone know who is going on wish trips after us....we are more than willing to send your child disney postcards while we are there from their favorite characters!  (and even check the GKTW giftshop to see if they have postcards.)  We'd actually LOVE the chance to do this for some kids while we are there!  Our dates are listed below in my signature.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Indykjt said:


> Big day today... we got our welcome packet from MAW! We have the names of Braden's wish granters! It looks like a married couple and we hope to hear from them soon!
> 
> On another note, I just realized how hooked into the Disney mindset our whole family is right now. We are sitting here watching the opening ceremonies for the Olympics, and we saw this on the TV... and guess what the first thing we all shouted out at the same time was???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIDDEN MICKEY!!!
> 
> It's gonna be a long wait!!!



How exciting to get your packet! Hopefully you will hear from them soon! I love the hidden mickey 

Jackie


----------



## carebearkidney

mdfalls said:


> I also wanted to let anyone know who is going on wish trips after us....we are more than willing to send your child disney postcards while we are there from their favorite characters!  (and even check the GKTW giftshop to see if they have postcards.)  We'd actually LOVE the chance to do this for some kids while we are there!  Our dates are listed below in my signature.



Aww - that is so sweet of you!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

mdfalls said:


> I also wanted to let anyone know who is going on wish trips after us....we are more than willing to send your child disney postcards while we are there from their favorite characters!  (and even check the GKTW giftshop to see if they have postcards.)  We'd actually LOVE the chance to do this for some kids while we are there!  Our dates are listed below in my signature.



That is very sweet of you! The kids will love it!

Jackie


----------



## yeti5353

bought shirts to make tye dye mickey shirts but not the dye this week.

made a tutu for the stuffed bear Molly is attached to, going to make one for Molly too to bring to GKTW for parties

Made a count down calendar!  I am going to give both girls small gifts on the x10 days, and I even have some of those gifts!

and sitting at the girls dance class today I decided to make a bunch of chinese knotted friendship bracelets with "wish" on them and ordered some mickey head beads. going to give them out to people at GKTW and in the parks. that should keep me busy during all the rehersals coming up.


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

I updated Savannah's PTR with our January 2011 photos....You can see this is where her love for Disney and the Princesses just bloomed! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=4

Still no word from MAW. But we continue to pray. Please send a couple up for us too. 

Hope everyone is happy and healthy tonight. 

Much Love,
Amber


----------



## newdrama12

yeti5353 said:


> bought shirts to make tye dye mickey shirts but not the dye this week.
> 
> made a tutu for the stuffed bear Molly is attached to, going to make one for Molly too to bring to GKTW for parties
> 
> Made a count down calendar!  I am going to give both girls small gifts on the x10 days, and I even have some of those gifts!
> 
> and sitting at the girls dance class today I decided to make a bunch of chinese knotted friendship bracelets with "wish" on them and ordered some mickey head beads. going to give them out to people at GKTW and in the parks. that should keep me busy during all the rehersals coming up.



sounds like a lot of good projects! when are you guys coming to GKTW, so that I can keep an eye out for you? I'm there at least one day every week as a volunteer.


----------



## carebearkidney

AmberGreenawalt said:


> I updated Savannah's PTR with our January 2011 photos....You can see this is where her love for Disney and the Princesses just bloomed!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=4
> 
> Still no word from MAW. But we continue to pray. Please send a couple up for us too.
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and healthy tonight.
> 
> Much Love,
> Amber



Yay - update! Heading over.
Sorry you haven't heard back yet, it's coming, it's coming, it's coming...I have to keep reminding myself too!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:


> bought shirts to make tye dye mickey shirts but not the dye this week.
> 
> made a tutu for the stuffed bear Molly is attached to, going to make one for Molly too to bring to GKTW for parties
> 
> Made a count down calendar!  I am going to give both girls small gifts on the x10 days, and I even have some of those gifts!
> 
> and sitting at the girls dance class today I decided to make a bunch of chinese knotted friendship bracelets with "wish" on them and ordered some mickey head beads. going to give them out to people at GKTW and in the parks. that should keep me busy during all the rehersals coming up.



Wow sounds like you are a project mommy like me  I love the idea of the bracelets that is so sweet and the matching tutus  That will be so cute. I was contemplating making some the Mickey shirts as well. I havent tie dyed since college though so wasnt sure if I had the skills still lol. There are some amazing disigners on here that made some pics for iron ons I am making for the kids. I went to Hobby Lobby and bought shirts while they were 30% off. I just need to order to iron ons now and get to making them  I have to stay busy in order to hold in my excitement. Sounds like you might have that problem too  Hope you guys have a wonderful trip. What are your dates?


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

maroo said:


> That is really good to know!  I had no idea that they would do the dolphin wishes!
> 
> I would DEFINITELY get her a wheelchair.  Does she have one you can bring?  The airport, around GKTW, etc...all of that walking may really wear her out.
> 
> If you don't have one - PM me and I can give you the name and number for a company down there that has child sized folding wheelchairs (better than getting adult size at Disney) and they really try to give Wish Families a huge break on renting those.
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Joining you in praying that the dates work out perfectly for you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to worry too much about stuff like this and end up finding that they don't give you too much problem about stuff like this.  If you bring the original box where you got the meds and a copy of the prescription, you should be totally fine.
> 
> And I saw your comment later about just using the US version - I would definitely NOT change any meds at all on your trip - there will be so many variables anyway with the traveling that you won't want more things to be different.



So where do we go to get the spreadsheets that you were talking about? these sound very helpful


----------



## maroo

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So where do we go to get the spreadsheets that you were talking about? these sound very helpful



Hello! 

You can just send me a PM - 

I generally need some info including:

Your dates
Where you are staying (GKTW? or somewhere else)

Anything you already have planned (ex:  We are going to be at MK on Monday to do lunch...) anything like that.  

Also - you can tell me how long you plan to spend at each park - (MK, AK full day, DHS/Epcot half day each, US one day, Sea World one day)... stuff like that... 


If you are staying at GKTW - which night parties are you interested in?  

And what nighttime Disney things are you interested in?  Wishes? Electric Parade?  Fantasmic... Etc...

Anything like that will help me do a planner for you!  

I put crowd scores on there from Touringplans.com - so you will have an idea of what they expect for crowds - and I include the "best parks" advice that they have for each day.  

And I will need an email address to send it to.  I usually create it in Excel. 

And ALL wish families are welcomed to ask me for one!   Just send me a PM.    I usually try to do them in a week or so...


----------



## yeti5353

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Wow sounds like you are a project mommy like me  I love the idea of the bracelets that is so sweet and the matching tutus  That will be so cute. I was contemplating making some the Mickey shirts as well. I havent tie dyed since college though so wasnt sure if I had the skills still lol. There are some amazing disigners on here that made some pics for iron ons I am making for the kids. I went to Hobby Lobby and bought shirts while they were 30% off. I just need to order to iron ons now and get to making them  I have to stay busy in order to hold in my excitement. Sounds like you might have that problem too  Hope you guys have a wonderful trip. What are your dates?



Yeah, I need t do stuff or I just sit and worry. On the other hand I dont like to clean the house!
we leave October 19!


----------



## yeti5353

newdrama12 said:


> sounds like a lot of good projects! when are you guys coming to GKTW, so that I can keep an eye out for you? I'm there at least one day every week as a volunteer.



 October 19 to 24 th.  we should be easy to spot, both my girls are adopted from China


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> October 19 to 24 th.  we should be easy to spot, both my girls are adopted from China



*This is a picture of Daniel...he is typically in a Wizard Robe and is a very nice guy! (Don't worry, he has let me post them before). 

GREAT dates! We were there this past October 13 to 23. *





​


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:


> Yeah, I need t do stuff or I just sit and worry. On the other hand I dont like to clean the house!
> we leave October 19!



I hear you! I have been a mess. I am up and the down and everywhere in between. I was telling another mom on here I had to explain to my daughter what "happy tears" were the other day because I have been so emotional. I am running out of things to prepare though  This weekend I washed every blanket in our house just to have something to do lol. Gavin needs them to be washed with some bleach every once in a while for sanitary purposes to avoid respitory issues so I guess I am just ahead of the game since i had just done it  lol I am glad I am not the only mom that is anxious... You worry about doctors appointments and hospital stays and so on so to have something positive coming up... you want everything to be perfect. It looks like you guys will be coming in as we are leaving. I hope you have an awesome trip.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

maroo said:


> Hello!
> 
> You can just send me a PM -
> 
> I generally need some info including:
> 
> Your dates
> Where you are staying (GKTW? or somewhere else)
> 
> Anything you already have planned (ex:  We are going to be at MK on Monday to do lunch...) anything like that.
> 
> Also - you can tell me how long you plan to spend at each park - (MK, AK full day, DHS/Epcot half day each, US one day, Sea World one day)... stuff like that...
> 
> 
> If you are staying at GKTW - which night parties are you interested in?
> 
> And what nighttime Disney things are you interested in?  Wishes? Electric Parade?  Fantasmic... Etc...
> 
> Anything like that will help me do a planner for you!
> 
> I put crowd scores on there from Touringplans.com - so you will have an idea of what they expect for crowds - and I include the "best parks" advice that they have for each day.
> 
> And I will need an email address to send it to.  I usually create it in Excel.
> 
> And ALL wish families are welcomed to ask me for one!   Just send me a PM.    I usually try to do them in a week or so...



Thank you!!! I sent you a PM. My email is latashacardenas@hotmail.com. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## countrygirl824

Hi i'm shelby. My mom used to get on here but she died. I wanted to say i'm on the make a wish because I have seizures and I like the make a wish to.


----------



## mdfalls

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Thank you!!! I sent you a PM. My email is latashacardenas@hotmail.com. Thanks again for all your help



I'm pretty sure we don't have time to do this for our trip, we leave in two weeks, but what a great idea!


----------



## carebearkidney

Our wish granters are coming to our house on Aug 18th -
Both of our wish granters are guys. I was wondering if anyone had given their wish granters cards or something your children made.  They are now going to be part of a very important memory and I just wanted to say thank you to them in some very small way. Cheesy or nice?


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

carebearkidney said:


> Our wish granters are coming to our house on Aug 18th -
> Both of our wish granters are guys. I was wondering if anyone had given their wish granters cards or something your children made.  They are now going to be part of a very important memory and I just wanted to say thank you to them in some very small way. Cheesy or nice?



YAY!!!!! Soooo excited for you!!! I think that it would be nice to give them a card or something. I know that others have not had good luck witht hat but I will let them chime in. We did not give a card or anything but are going to when they meet with us the next time to thank them for everything!


----------



## carebearkidney

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> YAY!!!!! Soooo excited for you!!! I think that it would be nice to give them a card or something. I know that others have not had good luck witht hat but I will let them chime in. We did not give a card or anything but are going to when they meet with us the next time to thank them for everything!



Hmmm...I wonder if they have a policy that says no "gifts" to be accepted? I was just going to do the "home-made" (aka:kids draw on white computer paper) card, so hopefully that won't be a problem.


----------



## mdfalls

I'm sure that if your child made them something with a homemade card, they could probably accept that.  (think something like a carnation made out of tissue paper with a card).  Even if they can't accept "gifts" that is really more like a thank you card type thing and not a monetary gift.


----------



## mdfalls

another idea is you can mail the a postcard from disney when you go....mail it to them c/o your make a wish chapter and I bet they would get it!


----------



## Lilfoot93

carebearkidney said:


> Our wish granters are coming to our house on Aug 18th -
> Both of our wish granters are guys. I was wondering if anyone had given their wish granters cards or something your children made.  They are now going to be part of a very important memory and I just wanted to say thank you to them in some very small way. Cheesy or nice?



How exciting the wish grantors are coming  I think that would be wonderful if your kiddos made cards for the wish grantors. 

Jackie


----------



## kritter47

I won't take anything of monetary value from my Wish families, but home-made cards or digital copies of photos of the wish are always awesome keepsakes.


----------



## carebearkidney

mdfalls said:


> another idea is you can mail the a postcard from disney when you go....mail it to them c/o your make a wish chapter and I bet they would get it!



Great idea - storing that in my memory (hopefully) for when we go.


----------



## carebearkidney

Lilfoot93 said:


> How exciting the wish grantors are coming  I think that would be wonderful if your kiddos made cards for the wish grantors.
> 
> Jackie



Thanks - so excited to meet them!


----------



## carebearkidney

kritter47 said:


> I won't take anything of monetary value from my Wish families, but home-made cards or digital copies of photos of the wish are always awesome keepsakes.



Good to have an insiders knowledge here! Thanks!


----------



## taniabsn

Hi Everyone.. been lurking for quite a while and just thought I would post.  My little guy is Nate.  He is 7 years old, has Down Syndrome, had a tracheostomy for 6 months when he was three, was decannulated and diagnosed with leukemia 1 week later.  We are almost done with treatment and will be taking our wish trip next year in May.  Our wish granters have been great and encouraged us to think beyond what we would normally ask for...  think of a great wish for Nate besides just going to Disney.  Nate's verbal skils are remedial and he can't say what he would really want so we are responsible for coming up with that wish.  So, we came up with riding on a float with Mickey Mouse at WDW.  Just got an email saying that his wish wasn't possible.  We thought about asking for Nate to be an animal trainer for the day at Seaworld, but they said that would be a double wish through email.  I'm waiting for the wish granter to call me.  I'm really confused about all this.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, but our wish granters planted this seed to go "over the top" and everything we come up with is squashed.  Any advice??  Thanks to everyone.


----------



## kritter47

The ride on a float with Mickey Mouse likely isn't going to be possible because of Disney, if I had to guess. Even for wish kids they sometimes aren't able to do something (and there may be some specific insurance issues about allowing anyone except a Disney employee on that float or any float - all the people who have participated in parades have been in more car-like vehicles from my knowledge).

The animal trainer for a day at Sea World is a double wish - animal trainer for a day is a wish, and a Sea World trip is a wish - that's two specific requests as opposed to one wish with some specifications. If it's an animal trainer for a day wish, it's likely to be a much shorter trip than the typical Disney wish at the closest place with the requested animals (if that's Orlando, it would probably involve non-GKTW accommodations since the wishes are categorized differently).

Thinking big is more about elaborating on the existing wish rather than adding something that could be considered a wish in and of itself. Things that would probably be possible include specific character interaction, meets or meals. Heck, even something like "Be the first person in the park at XXXX" might be possible. But if it's big enough to be considered its own wish or if it's something that an insurance company will have a problem with (and I'm pretty suspicious that's where the parade float wish would get hung up), then those are going to be more problematic.


----------



## nesser1981

Maybe wish to go to Sea World and meet an animal.  

Our daughter wanted to go to Disney to meet the princesses.  MAW did very little of our planning, they left it all up to me and we had our buttons.  They did book her lunch at Cinderella's Royal Table and that was perfect.


----------



## Teamtori

We didn't do anything over the top for my daughter's wish trip, and it still was amazingly over the top. It is such much more than just going to Disney World! I hope they can work something out for you guys!

I have been posting detailed updates on my blog about our recent wish trip. The link is in my signature.

Also, we just came back, so anyone who has questions I will be happy to answer!


----------



## Lilfoot93

taniabsn said:


> Hi Everyone.. been lurking for quite a while and just thought I would post.  My little guy is Nate.  He is 7 years old, has Down Syndrome, had a tracheostomy for 6 months when he was three, was decannulated and diagnosed with leukemia 1 week later.  We are almost done with treatment and will be taking our wish trip next year in May.  Our wish granters have been great and encouraged us to think beyond what we would normally ask for...  think of a great wish for Nate besides just going to Disney.  Nate's verbal skils are remedial and he can't say what he would really want so we are responsible for coming up with that wish.  So, we came up with riding on a float with Mickey Mouse at WDW.  Just got an email saying that his wish wasn't possible.  We thought about asking for Nate to be an animal trainer for the day at Seaworld, but they said that would be a double wish through email.  I'm waiting for the wish granter to call me.  I'm really confused about all this.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, but our wish granters planted this seed to go "over the top" and everything we come up with is squashed.  Any advice??  Thanks to everyone.



Maybe saying he wants to feed the dolphins at Sea World? Or meet a certain character or have lunch with a character? 

Trevor asked to be a Jedi during Star Wars Weekend so we will be going to Disneyworld in May. 

Can't wait to hear the official wish!

Jackie


----------



## carebearkidney

Welcome to the Wishes page!
Maybe you could ask for a guided tour or to be part of one of the backstage tours the theme parks offer. Just look on the Disney website - go to the 'things to do" and click on the tours and experiences link.  Hopefully you can find something that Nate will love to do. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Hello everyone! I have a rather weird question/ request for those that have been to Disney or are on their way... We are wanting to dress up for the MNSSHP and does anyone know if you can purchase the goofy hat with ears at the Parks and about how much they cost? I need them for my husbands costume because I am really not feeling up to trying to make a hat on top of sewing everything else  Thanks to anyone who may know.


----------



## Indykjt

Got some great news... our son's "Wisher's" are coming this Sunday evening!  We are so excited to meet them.  They are a newly married couple, and the wife has been volunteering with MAW for several years, but this will be her husbands first wish-granting experience.

She was so nice on the phone, and said she lives only a few minutes away from us.  She asked about what Braden's wish might be, and I mentioned that we were 99% sure he was wishing for Disney.  I also briefly mentioned that if he did wish for that we were hoping to go in mid-October during his fall break, so as to avoid him missing any school.  She said she wasn't sure how quickly things would happen.  Then, after finishing up our call, she called me back a few minutes later and said she spoke to someone at MAW about our possible date request, and was told it was a perfect time now to request October dates, as they have are currently scheduling September dates!

In keeping with some of the recent above posts, we have been talking with Braden about his wish.  He has asked lots of questions about Disney, and one of the things we told him about was MNSSHP.  When we were talking about that, he asked if he could go trick or treating at Disney with Jake the pirate!  We told him if that's what he wanted to do, that he could wish for that, and we'll see what happens!  He put it together in his head, and came up with it on his own after talking about all the things he can do... so I think some kids will come up with that extra bit of wish-specificity (new word?) on their own! 

Now, only a few more days of Braden asking "Are my wisher's coming today??? "


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I just received the call that my wish grantors are coming Tuesday the 14!! This is all happening so fast. My head is spinning. We talked about two possible wishes for Luke, and she is gathering info on both. She is checking out if it is possible to swum with dolphins in Disney. That is his main number one wish. I am so excited to meet the volunteers. They wanted to come this Tuesday, but ds is at camp, so we had to hold them off for a week. Can't wait to find out more details!


----------



## carebearkidney

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello everyone! I have a rather weird question/ request for those that have been to Disney or are on their way... We are wanting to dress up for the MNSSHP and does anyone know if you can purchase the goofy hat with ears at the Parks and about how much they cost? I need them for my husbands costume because I am really not feeling up to trying to make a hat on top of sewing everything else  Thanks to anyone who may know.



I know I've seen the hat and ears at the Polynesian resort, right next to the monorail entrance doors upstairs. I have a picture of Matthew trying them on.  he totally rocked it - I'll dig through my pics and see if I can find it and post it for you.


----------



## carebearkidney

Yay for all the wishers and wishes!!! So excited to hear all about it!!!


----------



## taniabsn

I talked to 1/2 of the wish granting team today and we discussed to enthusiasm of the other 1/2 of the wish granting team.  It seams that "Sid" gets over excited and suggests that these wishes are over the top.  We said that we knew Nate wanted to go to Disney, but he encouraged us to think bigger than that.  Michelle (wish granter) said that Sid frequently gets in trouble for promising things that can't be delivered.  We are now scaling back our thinking and going with the flow.  Thanks for the heads up guys.  This group is going to be so helpful.

I know we would really like to go to Discovery Cove and swim with the dolphins, but Mickey is Nate's first love.

Did anyone extend their week to take a few extra things in???  We are bringing our mother in law too...  how did that work if anyone else has done that??


----------



## lorasmom

Hey everyone, I posted a blog review of GKTW last week. I kind of came back and went MIA, things have been crazy on my end.

BUT...

Here's the link, if you're interested!


----------



## mdfalls

We got a call from Spencer's wish grantors today!  They are coming by next Friday night (the 10th) to bring Spencer's trip package by and have him a small send off party!  They will be bringing cake and balloons for him!  They should also have our expense check and plane tickets.  (and other things he said!)  I'm pretty excited and I know Spencer will be over the moon!  It's getting closer!!


----------



## grfgrl4ever

My patient is going on a cruise on the Dream in october.  Anybody know about the wheelchair accessibility?  We were wondering especially about the aquaduck, like how do you get to the beginning, are there stairs or ramps?  We can transfer her to the float but just trying to mentally prepare for how we are going to do this.  Thanks for any help and any tips ... it is a 4 day cruise.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

mdfalls said:


> We got a call from Spencer's wish grantors today!  They are coming by next Friday night (the 10th) to bring Spencer's trip package by and have him a small send off party!  They will be bringing cake and balloons for him!  They should also have our expense check and plane tickets.  (and other things he said!)  I'm pretty excited and I know Spencer will be over the moon!  It's getting closer!!



How fun! Make sure you post pictures when you get back. I cant wait to see


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

lorasmom said:


> Hey everyone, I posted a blog review of GKTW last week. I kind of came back and went MIA, things have been crazy on my end.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> Here's the link, if you're interested!



Loved the GKTW report. Makes me even more excited for the trip. Looks like your girls had a wonderful time. So happy for you.


----------



## yeti5353

had to tell you all the most amazing thing that happened to me today.  About a year ago a new fitness after 50 franchise opened in our neighborhood. always wanted to join but they dont even share the price openly- and you know if you have to ask  you probably cant afford it.   I had gotten a survey from them a few weeks ago asking if I had considered joining and why not. I said I would love to join but sure I could not afford it.  and I told them it would be great if they gave wish families with parents the right age a short membership to go with travel trips.  they called me today and said while they cant do big give aways yet, because they are still in the starting up phase they would give me a 3 month free membership with trainer to help me get ready for Mollys trip!  I am super excited to have the chance to get in shape before we go.  they have all the cool machines for antique joints like I have and assured me it would make a huge difference for me on the trip.  What is extra cool about this is wish girl really wanted each of us to have something special and she is thrilled that I get this gym membership as part of her wish. (also helps keep me from having to think of something special for me that she can pull off).   Pretty much no one else is excited for me but I knew you guys would be!


----------



## carebearkidney

mdfalls said:


> We got a call from Spencer's wish grantors today!  They are coming by next Friday night (the 10th) to bring Spencer's trip package by and have him a small send off party!  They will be bringing cake and balloons for him!  They should also have our expense check and plane tickets.  (and other things he said!)  I'm pretty excited and I know Spencer will be over the moon!  It's getting closer!!



So exciting!! yes, pictures, pictures, pictures!!


----------



## carebearkidney

yeti5353 - how awesome! it's great to see kind people are still around nowadays. Have fun getting in shape! You'll be power-walking the World in no time!


----------



## carebearkidney

Speaking of power-walking...I just signed up for my very first 5k! It's the 12 annual Cobb County 5K to benefit Make a Wish! I have about 2 months to prepare myself...man, I hope I don't collapse!


----------



## carebearkidney

lorasmom said:


> Hey everyone, I posted a blog review of GKTW last week. I kind of came back and went MIA, things have been crazy on my end.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> Here's the link, if you're interested!



Just read - sounds wonderful! I'll have to make sure we plan a full day at GKTW now.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Indykjt said:


> Got some great news... our son's "Wisher's" are coming this Sunday evening!  We are so excited to meet them.  They are a newly married couple, and the wife has been volunteering with MAW for several years, but this will be her husbands first wish-granting experience.
> 
> She was so nice on the phone, and said she lives only a few minutes away from us.  She asked about what Braden's wish might be, and I mentioned that we were 99% sure he was wishing for Disney.  I also briefly mentioned that if he did wish for that we were hoping to go in mid-October during his fall break, so as to avoid him missing any school.  She said she wasn't sure how quickly things would happen.  Then, after finishing up our call, she called me back a few minutes later and said she spoke to someone at MAW about our possible date request, and was told it was a perfect time now to request October dates, as they have are currently



How exciting  I ant wait to hear his official wish! Hoping you get the dates you want!



Threeboysandachickie said:


> I just received the call that my wish grantors are coming Tuesday the 14!! This is all happening so fast. My head is spinning. We talked about two possible wishes for Luke, and she is gathering info on both. She is checking out if it is possible to swum with dolphins in Disney. That is his main number one wish. I am so excited to meet the volunteers. They wanted to come this Tuesday, but ds is at camp, so we had to hold them off for a week. Can't wait to find out more details!




Yay! That is so exciting! Can't wait to hear what he wishes for! I know what you mean about it happening so fast. We got a call that Trevor would be granted a wish and two days later we got a call to set up an appt! About a week after the wish grantors came we found out his wish would be coming true! But now we have to wait until May as he wants to go to Star Wars Weekend...




mdfalls said:


> We got a call from Spencer's wish grantors today!  They are coming by next Friday night (the 10th) to bring Spencer's trip package by and have him a small send off party!  They will be bringing cake and balloons for him!  They should also have our expense check and plane tickets.  (and other things he said!)  I'm pretty excited and I know Spencer will be over the moon!  It's getting closer!!



That is so exciting! I can't wait to hear all about it and see pics from his party! 



yeti5353 said:


> had to tell you all the most amazing thing that happened to me today.  About a year ago a new fitness after 50 franchise opened in our neighborhood. always wanted to join but they dont even share the price openly- and you know if you have to ask  you probably cant afford it.   I had gotten a survey from them a few weeks ago asking if I had considered joining and why not. I said I would love to join but sure I could not afford it.  and I told them it would be great if they gave wish families with parents the right age a short membership to go with travel trips.  they called me today and said while they cant do big give aways yet, because they are still in the starting up phase they would give me a 3 month free membership with trainer to help me get ready for Mollys trip!  I am super excited to have the chance to get in shape before we go.  they have all the cool machines for antique joints like I have and assured me it would make a huge difference for me on the trip.  What is extra cool about this is wish girl really wanted each of us to have something special and she is thrilled that I get this gym membership as part of her wish. (also helps keep me from having to think of something special for me that she can pull off).   Pretty much no one else is excited for me but I knew you guys would be!



That is wonderful! I have been thinking I need to get in shape for Trev's trip too... Good thing I have 10 months


Jackie


----------



## texastwinmom

Hi everyone! I'm happy I just came across this thread!  My 6 year old has just been approved for his Wish! We are soooo happy for him! He's been dreaming of going to Disney World since I can remember and now it seems it will become a reality!   He's a Stage III Hepatoblastoma survivor, after a year of chemo and a full liver transplant, he's cancer free and doing well! Still lots of scans and labs and a few minor bumps in the road, but he's alive and proud to show off his scars at the pool this summer!    He is immunosuppresed due to his anti-rejection meds, so I'll be armed with sanitizers...but for this week he can hug and touch anything he wants! LOL 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and reading all these super wish reports!  There's so much to research, I don't know where to begin...LOL


----------



## carebearkidney

texastwinmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy I just came across this thread!  My 6 year old has just been approved for his Wish! We are soooo happy for him! He's been dreaming of going to Disney World since I can remember and now it seems it will become a reality!   He's a Stage III Hepatoblastoma survivor, after a year of chemo and a full liver transplant, he's cancer free and doing well! Still lots of scans and labs and a few minor bumps in the road, but he's alive and proud to show off his scars at the pool this summer!    He is immunosuppresed due to his anti-rejection meds, so I'll be armed with sanitizers...but for this week he can hug and touch anything he wants! LOL
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and reading all these super wish reports!  There's so much to research, I don't know where to begin...LOL



Welcome!  Fellow transplant mommy here (kidney). we went to Disney for my son't one year kidney-versary when he was 2.5 years old. We came armed with lysol wipes and hand sanitizer too. We got  a lot of "looks" getting on Peter Pan and wiping the boat down - guess they thought we were getting rid of the pixie dust or something. But he did great actually...until we headed back home and stopped at a pizza hut. He got food poisoning from eating at the buffet. I know, I know - our transplant coordinator has told us - NO buffets! But I thought, we've just been to Disney - pizza isn't going to hurt him.  Oops - four days of puking later and a week in-patient to get labs back to normal...not doing that again!
I hope y'all enjoy planning your trip! Have you started a PTR yet? Who is he most excited to meet?


----------



## sarsop524

I haven't posted much on here lately, and quite honestly this board was pretty quiet when I first joined!  It is awesome to see so much chatter, and to hear about so many wishes being granted!  My daughter, Sarah, will be going on her trip November 18-24.  We are all very excited and there is a link to our PTR at the bottom of this post!  Good luck and happy planning to all of you yet to travel


----------



## maroo

countrygirl824 said:


> Hi i'm shelby. My mom used to get on here but she died. I wanted to say i'm on the make a wish because I have seizures and I like the make a wish to.




So are you a wish child, too?  

I am very sorry to hear about your Mom.  



carebearkidney said:


> Our wish granters are coming to our house on Aug 18th -
> Both of our wish granters are guys. I was wondering if anyone had given their wish granters cards or something your children made.  They are now going to be part of a very important memory and I just wanted to say thank you to them in some very small way. Cheesy or nice?



A homemade card would be awesome!!  I just love the cards I have gotten over the years from kids - they are the best! 



taniabsn said:


> Hi Everyone.. been lurking for quite a while and just thought I would post.  My little guy is Nate.  He is 7 years old, has Down Syndrome, had a tracheostomy for 6 months when he was three, was decannulated and diagnosed with leukemia 1 week later.  We are almost done with treatment and will be taking our wish trip next year in May.  Our wish granters have been great and encouraged us to think beyond what we would normally ask for...  think of a great wish for Nate besides just going to Disney.  Nate's verbal skils are remedial and he can't say what he would really want so we are responsible for coming up with that wish.  So, we came up with riding on a float with Mickey Mouse at WDW.  Just got an email saying that his wish wasn't possible.  We thought about asking for Nate to be an animal trainer for the day at Seaworld, but they said that would be a double wish through email.  I'm waiting for the wish granter to call me.  I'm really confused about all this.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, but our wish granters planted this seed to go "over the top" and everything we come up with is squashed.  Any advice??  Thanks to everyone.



Disney is very guarded as far as having wish kids in parades and stuff like that...

Does he have a favorite character that he could meet? 
Is there a certain time of year that you guys want to be able to go?  

Would he enjoy a big Halloween party?  Or meeting a special character?  

Honestly - the trip - staying at GKTW and going to the parks - really is such a magical experience!!!    Something you can not get any other way.  



Teamtori said:


> We didn't do anything over the top for my daughter's wish trip, and it still was amazingly over the top. It is such much more than just going to Disney World! I hope they can work something out for you guys!
> 
> I have been posting detailed updates on my blog about our recent wish trip. The link is in my signature.
> 
> Also, we just came back, so anyone who has questions I will be happy to answer!



This is so true!!!  




GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello everyone! I have a rather weird question/ request for those that have been to Disney or are on their way... We are wanting to dress up for the MNSSHP and does anyone know if you can purchase the goofy hat with ears at the Parks and about how much they cost? I need them for my husbands costume because I am really not feeling up to trying to make a hat on top of sewing everything else  Thanks to anyone who may know.



You CAN purchase a goofy hat!    I still have mine from one of my trips.  I ended up buying a Goofy shirt and hat and calling that my costume for one of my trips! 



Indykjt said:


> Got some great news... our son's "Wisher's" are coming this Sunday evening!  We are so excited to meet them.  They are a newly married couple, and the wife has been volunteering with MAW for several years, but this will be her husbands first wish-granting experience.
> 
> She was so nice on the phone, and said she lives only a few minutes away from us.  She asked about what Braden's wish might be, and I mentioned that we were 99% sure he was wishing for Disney.  I also briefly mentioned that if he did wish for that we were hoping to go in mid-October during his fall break, so as to avoid him missing any school.  She said she wasn't sure how quickly things would happen.  Then, after finishing up our call, she called me back a few minutes later and said she spoke to someone at MAW about our possible date request, and was told it was a perfect time now to request October dates, as they have are currently scheduling September dates!
> 
> In keeping with some of the recent above posts, we have been talking with Braden about his wish.  He has asked lots of questions about Disney, and one of the things we told him about was MNSSHP.  When we were talking about that, he asked if he could go trick or treating at Disney with Jake the pirate!  We told him if that's what he wanted to do, that he could wish for that, and we'll see what happens!  He put it together in his head, and came up with it on his own after talking about all the things he can do... so I think some kids will come up with that extra bit of wish-specificity (new word?) on their own!
> 
> Now, only a few more days of Braden asking "Are my wisher's coming today??? "



This is so cool!!  I love this process!!!  



Threeboysandachickie said:


> I just received the call that my wish grantors are coming Tuesday the 14!! This is all happening so fast. My head is spinning. We talked about two possible wishes for Luke, and she is gathering info on both. She is checking out if it is possible to swum with dolphins in Disney. That is his main number one wish. I am so excited to meet the volunteers. They wanted to come this Tuesday, but ds is at camp, so we had to hold them off for a week. Can't wait to find out more details!



That is so awesome!!!!    I can't wait to see what he wishes for!


----------



## Lilfoot93

texastwinmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy I just came across this thread!  My 6 year old has just been approved for his Wish! We are soooo happy for him! He's been dreaming of going to Disney World since I can remember and now it seems it will become a reality!   He's a Stage III Hepatoblastoma survivor, after a year of chemo and a full liver transplant, he's cancer free and doing well! Still lots of scans and labs and a few minor bumps in the road, but he's alive and proud to show off his scars at the pool this summer!    He is immunosuppresed due to his anti-rejection meds, so I'll be armed with sanitizers...but for this week he can hug and touch anything he wants! LOL
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and reading all these super wish reports!  There's so much to research, I don't know where to begin...LOL



Welcome!  Can't wait to hear what his wish is!

Jackie


----------



## texastwinmom

carebearkidney said:


> Welcome!  Fellow transplant mommy here (kidney). we went to Disney for my son't one year kidney-versary when he was 2.5 years old. We came armed with lysol wipes and hand sanitizer too. We got  a lot of "looks" getting on Peter Pan and wiping the boat down - guess they thought we were getting rid of the pixie dust or something. But he did great actually...until we headed back home and stopped at a pizza hut. He got food poisoning from eating at the buffet. I know, I know - our transplant coordinator has told us - NO buffets! But I thought, we've just been to Disney - pizza isn't going to hurt him.  Oops - four days of puking later and a week in-patient to get labs back to normal...not doing that again!
> I hope y'all enjoy planning your trip! Have you started a PTR yet? Who is he most excited to meet?



Hi Karen!!! Great to meet another transplant mommy!    Congrats on 1 year! Ugh that just figures about Pizza Hut! LOL I'm glad to hear he didn't get sick at Disney! I figure it's better to carry wipes around and get "the stares" than to wrap him up in a giant bubble up there...  The coordinator that called to tell us about the approval said it may take a few weeks to get someone out here to meet with him but would be sending us a packet soon and to be patient! hehe we are so excited!  He really loves Buzz Lightyear, so maybe somethingto do with him.   Oooh no I'm gonna start a PTR this weekend! Might as well! I love planning and making lists, I'm a list freak! haha! 



sarsop524 said:


> I haven't posted much on here lately, and quite honestly this board was pretty quiet when I first joined!  It is awesome to see so much chatter, and to hear about so many wishes being granted!  My daughter, Sarah, will be going on her trip November 18-24.  We are all very excited and there is a link to our PTR at the bottom of this post!  Good luck and happy planning to all of you yet to travel



Hi Kylee! How exciting Sarah's trip will be here before you know it! November sounds like a wonderful time to go! I have twins too, boys!   Looking forward to reading your info! 



Lilfoot93 said:


> Welcome!  Can't wait to hear what his wish is!
> 
> Jackie



Thank you so very much! How fun your son did a Star Wars Wish!!! I'm gonna go read all about it, so fun!!! My son Brandons set on Disney, when I ask him about the characters he might want to meet etc, he says he's thinking about it but has always loved Buzz Lightyear or the Power Rangers.  We'll see! I think we'll have a few weeks before his big wish reveal.  

Thanks again ya'll!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Thank you so very much! How fun your son did a Star Wars Wish!!! I'm gonna go read all about it, so fun!!! My son Brandons set on Disney, when I ask him about the characters he might want to meet etc, he says he's thinking about it but has always loved Buzz Lightyear or the Power Rangers.  We'll see! I think we'll have a few weeks before his big wish reveal.  

Thanks again ya'll! [/QUOTE]

We haven't done Star Wars yet  It will be sometime next May during Star Wars Weekend. So we have a long wait! I see you have twin boys. I have twin girls  Buzz Light year sounds like fun! That was a favorite of Trevor's until he discovered Star Wars! 

Jackie


----------



## carebearkidney

texastwinmom said:


> Hi Karen!!! Great to meet another transplant mommy!    Congrats on 1 year! Ugh that just figures about Pizza Hut! LOL I'm glad to hear he didn't get sick at Disney! I figure it's better to carry wipes around and get "the stares" than to wrap him up in a giant bubble up there...  The coordinator that called to tell us about the approval said it may take a few weeks to get someone out here to meet with him but would be sending us a packet soon and to be patient! hehe we are so excited!  He really loves Buzz Lightyear, so maybe somethingto do with him.   Oooh no I'm gonna start a PTR this weekend! Might as well! I love planning and making lists, I'm a list freak! haha!



You kind of HAVE to be a list freak to deal with all the meds and time schedules that come with transplant! I remember leaving the hospital and they gave me a notebook to keep up with how much fluid was going in, to weight how much was coming out, times of rejection meds, bp readings and calorie counts - to be so overwhelmed...I was in "anal retentive" heaven!
let us know when you get that report started so we can subscribe!

And Lilfoot93 - Star Wars just plan and simple rules! I loved when my oldest son turned 5 and we were able to show him the original Star Wars - I loved watching his face more than the movie!


----------



## ElishaConway

Did Make A Wish pay for any of your meals? We are trying to plan on how much money to bring with us.
Thank you,
  Elisha Conway


----------



## ElishaConway

How do you get a ptr link on the first page?
Elisha Conway


----------



## texastwinmom

carebearkidney said:


> You kind of HAVE to be a list freak to deal with all the meds and time schedules that come with transplant! I remember leaving the hospital and they gave me a notebook to keep up with how much fluid was going in, to weight how much was coming out, times of rejection meds, bp readings and calorie counts - to be so overwhelmed...I was in "anal retentive" heaven!
> let us know when you get that report started so we can subscribe!



Oh yea! We got one of those notebooks too, we should get honorary nurse licences I think..haha!  I started making spreadsheets soon after, full color ones too!   I like your avatar by the way, do you guys have kidney pillows? LOL We have a liver pillow, and uh, liver stuffed animal thing.  Thanks! I'm gonna get started on that soon!! 



Lilfoot93 said:


> We haven't done Star Wars yet  It will be sometime next May during Star Wars Weekend. So we have a long wait! I see you have twin boys. I have twin girls  Buzz Light year sounds like fun! That was a favorite of Trevor's until he discovered Star Wars!





Jackie[/QUOTE]

OH! *bonks head* I just read and caught up with your thread! How COOL! What a fun wish!!! Your girls are adorable!!! Having twins is fun huh!  lol


----------



## LindaBabe

ElishaConway said:


> How do you get a ptr link on the first page?
> Elisha Conway



Maroo will put it up for you, after she sees your post with the link in it.


----------



## kritter47

ElishaConway said:


> Did Make A Wish pay for any of your meals? We are trying to plan on how much money to bring with us.
> Thank you,
> Elisha Conway


Your wish granters will be able to fill you in on the details for your specific chapter, but on the Disney wishes I've done, MaW has covered:
Lunch and dinner for each person each day (breakfast is free at GKTW)
Spending money for the wish kid and siblings under 18
Money to check one bag per person if your airline charges for such things
Money for tolls
Money for gas for the rental car

Again, I don't know the details of your chapter, so I can't say what it will be for you in particular. But e-mail or call your wish granters - they will be able to explain exactly what they cover.


----------



## nesser1981

kritter47 said:


> Your wish granters will be able to fill you in on the details for your specific chapter, but on the Disney wishes I've done, MaW has covered:
> Lunch and dinner for each person each day (breakfast is free at GKTW)
> Spending money for the wish kid and siblings under 18
> Money to check one bag per person if your airline charges for such things
> Money for tolls
> Money for gas for the rental car
> 
> Again, I don't know the details of your chapter, so I can't say what it will be for you in particular. But e-mail or call your wish granters - they will be able to explain exactly what they cover.



This is exactly what was covered for us as well.


----------



## carebearkidney

texastwinmom said:


> Oh yea! We got one of those notebooks too, we should get honorary nurse licences I think..haha!  I started making spreadsheets soon after, full color ones too!   I like your avatar by the way, do you guys have kidney pillows? LOL We have a liver pillow, and uh, liver stuffed animal thing.  Thanks! I'm gonna get started on that soon!!
> 
> l



You and I would get along JUST fine!  No, no kidney pillows - but I have seen them. We gave a "urine our heart" Valentine to our urologist when Matthew had surgery on Valentine's day this year.  I crack myself up sometimes...unfortunately most people don't get my humor!  And we give our donor, my aunt's best friend, a box of chocolate kidneys for the kidney-versary each year.


----------



## texastwinmom

carebearkidney said:


> You and I would get along JUST fine!  No, no kidney pillows - but I have seen them. We gave a "urine our heart" Valentine to our urologist when Matthew had surgery on Valentine's day this year.  I crack myself up sometimes...unfortunately most people don't get my humor!  And we give our donor, my aunt's best friend, a box of chocolate kidneys for the kidney-versary each year.



 haha! I love it! I have the same humor for sure, I made liver shaped cookies for his liverversary last year.   How wonderful your aunts best friend was the donor!! What a special woman she must be in your lives, that's so cool!  Our donor family wishes to remain anonymous   I'm sure it was a difficult day/decision for them, as it was a 5 year old girl.  I have written them a letter and sent a picture of the garden we made in her honor in our yard, I hope one day they will want to communicate but I understand if not.  

I stayed up late looking at all the menus...LOL I'm gonna have to wear some velcro granny pants for this trip!


----------



## texastwinmom

I started our PTR! Not much info there yet..LOL But there should be alot more after our first official meeting! 

Hope ya'll are having a great weekend!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45720803#post45720803


----------



## yeti5353

ElishaConway said:


> Did Make A Wish pay for any of your meals? We are trying to plan on how much money to bring with us.
> Thank you,
> Elisha Conway



I ended up calling MAW and saying dont mean to sound greedy or ungreatful but worrying about the money is stressing me out. they told me the total right there and then so I could relax and know that we probably needed a wee bit more, but could have done it on that.


----------



## yeti5353

I read on another dis tip board- mistakes one, that orlando TSI confiscates glo sticks in carry on luggage even if under 3 0z max of liquids.  Also they will take away plastic swords and light sabers if not checked.  No first hand expiernce with either item but would hate for someones kiddo to get disapointed in that way on their wish trip.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:
			
		

> I ended up calling MAW and saying dont mean to sound greedy or ungreatful but worrying about the money is stressing me out. they told me the total right there and then so I could relax and know that we probably needed a wee bit more, but could have done it on that.



I read on some page somewhere (God only knows. I have been reading everything I can) that gktw normally recommends $45 per day per person. Is that about what you have seen Maw do?


----------



## yeti5353

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I read on some page somewhere (God only knows. I have been reading everything I can) that gktw normally recommends $45 per day per person. Is that about what you have seen Maw do?



personal message me
Deb


----------



## Indykjt

Today was the big day that Braden met the wish granter's, and made his official wish!  It was so exciting to see him full of so much excitement!  I have updated our PTR... and hope to update it soon with approval and dates!

This all seems so unreal at times, and I can't imagine how incredible the trip itself will be for our whole family!

Now, just to wait for the next step....


----------



## mom2ajnm

My 11 year old son is going on his Wish trip through Dream Factory in Oct. He wanted it to be something with Disney and NYC. Since he is a big theater buff his wish was to go hang out with the cast from the Disney Broadway show Newsies. I didnt know if these boards were strictly for DL or WDW. This is our first big family trip since being diagnosed and its starting to really stress me out. Not sure if I could start a pre-trip report if we are doing NYC trip?  Thanks 

Tara


----------



## LindaBabe

mom2ajnm said:


> My 11 year old son is going on his Wish trip through Dream Factory in Oct. He wanted it to be something with Disney and NYC. Since he is a big theater buff his wish was to go hang out with the cast from the Disney Broadway show Newsies. I didnt know if these boards were strictly for DL or WDW. This is our first big family trip since being diagnosed and its starting to really stress me out. Not sure if I could start a pre-trip report if we are doing NYC trip?  Thanks
> 
> Tara



Welcome aboard, Tara!  I think that would make a really exciting trip report!  Congratulations to your son!


----------



## connie005

Indykjt said:


> Today was the big day that Braden met the wish granter's, and made his official wish!  It was so exciting to see him full of so much excitement!  I have updated our PTR... and hope to update it soon with approval and dates!
> 
> This all seems so unreal at times, and I can't imagine how incredible the trip itself will be for our whole family!
> 
> Now, just to wait for the next step....



Congrats!!!
hope everything goes well for your family can't wait to read your ptr


----------



## maroo

mdfalls said:


> I'm pretty sure we don't have time to do this for our trip, we leave in two weeks, but what a great idea!



I can still do one for you - if you want crowd scores! 

Or you can PM me your dates and I can send you the crowd scores...but if you have already planned everything out, then I would stick to the original plan - the crowds are not a huge factor on a wish trip. 



lorasmom said:


> Hey everyone, I posted a blog review of GKTW last week. I kind of came back and went MIA, things have been crazy on my end.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> Here's the link, if you're interested!



I wanna check this out!!  



mdfalls said:


> We got a call from Spencer's wish grantors today!  They are coming by next Friday night (the 10th) to bring Spencer's trip package by and have him a small send off party!  They will be bringing cake and balloons for him!  They should also have our expense check and plane tickets.  (and other things he said!)  I'm pretty excited and I know Spencer will be over the moon!  It's getting closer!!



  Woot woot!!



yeti5353 said:


> had to tell you all the most amazing thing that happened to me today.  About a year ago a new fitness after 50 franchise opened in our neighborhood. always wanted to join but they dont even share the price openly- and you know if you have to ask  you probably cant afford it.   I had gotten a survey from them a few weeks ago asking if I had considered joining and why not. I said I would love to join but sure I could not afford it.  and I told them it would be great if they gave wish families with parents the right age a short membership to go with travel trips.  they called me today and said while they cant do big give aways yet, because they are still in the starting up phase they would give me a 3 month free membership with trainer to help me get ready for Mollys trip!  I am super excited to have the chance to get in shape before we go.  they have all the cool machines for antique joints like I have and assured me it would make a huge difference for me on the trip.  What is extra cool about this is wish girl really wanted each of us to have something special and she is thrilled that I get this gym membership as part of her wish. (also helps keep me from having to think of something special for me that she can pull off).   Pretty much no one else is excited for me but I knew you guys would be!



That is so cool!  

I thought I had posted this...but I can't find it?!?!  




carebearkidney said:


> Speaking of power-walking...I just signed up for my very first 5k! It's the 12 annual Cobb County 5K to benefit Make a Wish! I have about 2 months to prepare myself...man, I hope I don't collapse!



You can totally do it!!  



texastwinmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy I just came across this thread!  My 6 year old has just been approved for his Wish! We are soooo happy for him! He's been dreaming of going to Disney World since I can remember and now it seems it will become a reality!   He's a Stage III Hepatoblastoma survivor, after a year of chemo and a full liver transplant, he's cancer free and doing well! Still lots of scans and labs and a few minor bumps in the road, but he's alive and proud to show off his scars at the pool this summer!    He is immunosuppresed due to his anti-rejection meds, so I'll be armed with sanitizers...but for this week he can hug and touch anything he wants! LOL
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and reading all these super wish reports!  There's so much to research, I don't know where to begin...LOL



You have come to the right place to start!!  

So excited to watch you guys plan!  



carebearkidney said:


> Welcome!  Fellow transplant mommy here (kidney). we went to Disney for my son't one year kidney-versary when he was 2.5 years old. We came armed with lysol wipes and hand sanitizer too. We got  a lot of "looks" getting on Peter Pan and wiping the boat down - guess they thought we were getting rid of the pixie dust or something. But he did great actually...until we headed back home and stopped at a pizza hut. He got food poisoning from eating at the buffet. I know, I know - our transplant coordinator has told us - NO buffets! But I thought, we've just been to Disney - pizza isn't going to hurt him.  Oops - four days of puking later and a week in-patient to get labs back to normal...not doing that again!
> I hope y'all enjoy planning your trip! Have you started a PTR yet? Who is he most excited to meet?



I didn't know transplant kids can't do buffets?!?  I learn something new every single day!  



ElishaConway said:


> Did Make A Wish pay for any of your meals? We are trying to plan on how much money to bring with us.
> Thank you,
> Elisha Conway



Yes - our chapter did!

I do want to caution you a bit, though...MOST of the chapters work the same - and have a very similar "national" formula that they use to determine how much spending money each family gets - BUT - some families have reported (and I have no way of knowing if any of it is really correct) that they have not gotten much spending money at all and that the info they got on the DIS was "wrong"....  I just caution everyone - call your chapter to get the details - because nothing is worse than expecting a certain amount and finding out later that it was not the right information for your trip.

Even if it is "Make a Wish" and using the national formula - It also varies by family - depending on how many adults/children are going on the trip - how far you are traveling, whether it is international or not...etc...

But - on a positive note - most families I have talked to say that they had enough to take care of their family!  



LindaBabe said:


> Maroo will put it up for you, after she sees your post with the link in it.



I found it!!  




texastwinmom said:


> I started our PTR! Not much info there yet..LOL But there should be alot more after our first official meeting!
> 
> Hope ya'll are having a great weekend!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45720803



Woot woot!  I will post a link on the wish trippers thread!


----------



## maroo

mom2ajnm said:


> My 11 year old son is going on his Wish trip through Dream Factory in Oct. He wanted it to be something with Disney and NYC. Since he is a big theater buff his wish was to go hang out with the cast from the Disney Broadway show Newsies. I didnt know if these boards were strictly for DL or WDW. This is our first big family trip since being diagnosed and its starting to really stress me out. Not sure if I could start a pre-trip report if we are doing NYC trip?  Thanks
> 
> Tara



This sounds like it would be a fun trip report to read!   

So they have granted the wish, right?

New York will be a blast!!!


----------



## carebearkidney

maroo said:


> I didn't know transplant kids can't do buffets?!?  I learn something new every single day!



 ahem...per our transplant coordinator - no buffets or raw foods (including veggies, fruit, meat, seafood or raw milk product) He still has veggies and fruits - just have to be washed. Deli meats  have to be cooked or toasted other meats cooked to 160 inside. And oysters - yeah...I've had that before. He's not going to miss anything there!
All on account of food poisoning. What might give us a little tummy trouble, could completely send him to the hospital for weeks (as it evidently did!). Gotta love that compromised immune system! NOT!


----------



## carebearkidney

mom2ajnm said:


> My 11 year old son is going on his Wish trip through Dream Factory in Oct. He wanted it to be something with Disney and NYC. Since he is a big theater buff his wish was to go hang out with the cast from the Disney Broadway show Newsies. I didnt know if these boards were strictly for DL or WDW. This is our first big family trip since being diagnosed and its starting to really stress me out. Not sure if I could start a pre-trip report if we are doing NYC trip?  Thanks
> 
> Tara



Hi! I hope you DO start a PTR - I know I'd love to read it!


----------



## Lilfoot93

mom2ajnm said:


> My 11 year old son is going on his Wish trip through Dream Factory in Oct. He wanted it to be something with Disney and NYC. Since he is a big theater buff his wish was to go hang out with the cast from the Disney Broadway show Newsies. I didnt know if these boards were strictly for DL or WDW. This is our first big family trip since being diagnosed and its starting to really stress me out. Not sure if I could start a pre-trip report if we are doing NYC trip?  Thanks
> 
> Tara



What a fun wish! I can't wait to hear all about it!

Jackie


----------



## maroo

carebearkidney said:


> ahem...per our transplant coordinator - no buffets or raw foods (including veggies, fruit, meat, seafood or raw milk product) He still has veggies and fruits - just have to be washed. Deli meats  have to be cooked or toasted other meats cooked to 160 inside. And oysters - yeah...I've had that before. He's not going to miss anything there!
> All on account of food poisoning. What might give us a little tummy trouble, could completely send him to the hospital for weeks (as it evidently did!). Gotta love that compromised immune system! NOT!



I love the way you write!!



I could totally hear you.. "Ahem..." 

I learn something new every day!


----------



## Bullardbaby

I am new to this board and need all the info I can get for our upcoming MAW trip to Disneyland Trip Oct. 7-12 for our family of 4. So far we've confirmed 3 days in the park ('cause we're WDW fanatics) and 1 day on our own. We've debated extending our trip (on our dime) an extra day...just need to MAW know for sure by this Wednesday (Aug. 8, 12) before she books the flight). Any idea how much spending $ they usually give you? Do you usually have to make your own meal reservations?


----------



## Lilfoot93

Bullardbaby said:


> I am new to this board and need all the info I can get for our upcoming MAW trip to Disneyland Trip Oct. 7-12 for our family of 4. So far we've confirmed 3 days in the park ('cause we're WDW fanatics) and 1 day on our own. We've debated extending our trip (on our dime) an extra day...just need to MAW know for sure by this Wednesday (Aug. 8, 12) before she books the flight). Any idea how much spending $ they usually give you? Do you usually have to make your own meal reservations?



Welcome!

 We haven't had our wish trip yet so I am not sure on how the spending money/ meals work yet. 

Can't wait to hear about your child's wish!

Jackie


----------



## dtnrhi

Cool news!

We were supposed to go on my brother's wish trip to Disneyland in the September/October timeframe. My brother's health took a turn and while he did recover, we expedited the trip to make sure we get it done in a time when he is feeling well. We have had it planned for a month, but it was just confirmed today we leave in SIX DAYS!! We are staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel.


----------



## mom2ajnm

LindaBabe said:


> Welcome aboard, Tara!  I think that would make a really exciting trip report!  Congratulations to your son!



Thank you!



maroo said:


> This sounds like it would be a fun trip report to read!
> 
> So they have granted the wish, right?
> 
> New York will be a blast!!!



Yes, they granted his wish. We go Oct. 8-15th!! So excited!! 



carebearkidney said:


> Hi! I hope you DO start a PTR - I know I'd love to read it!



Thanks, I need to read a bit more to figure out how to start a PTR and then I'll post. I would love some input on traveling and NYC!! 



Lilfoot93 said:


> What a fun wish! I can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> Jackie



He is very excited, he wanted something different then WDW. He does theater so this is perfect for him!!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

So we know 90% of are info . We do not know how we are getting to and from the air port and i dont know any thing about are expense check. Makes planing a little hard but hope to know soon ..


----------



## carebearkidney

maroo said:


> I love the way you write!!
> 
> 
> 
> I could totally hear you.. "Ahem..."
> 
> I learn something new every day!



Ha! Thanks.  I write exactly how I talk - very animated! Kind of have to be that personality when you are trying to get 14 year old excited about photosynthesis and cellular respiration.


----------



## carebearkidney

Bullardbaby said:


> I am new to this board and need all the info I can get for our upcoming MAW trip to Disneyland Trip Oct. 7-12 for our family of 4. So far we've confirmed 3 days in the park ('cause we're WDW fanatics) and 1 day on our own. We've debated extending our trip (on our dime) an extra day...just need to MAW know for sure by this Wednesday (Aug. 8, 12) before she books the flight). Any idea how much spending $ they usually give you? Do you usually have to make your own meal reservations?



For starters - 
Ok, well...I guess that's for "enders" too since I've never been to DL and haven't had our trip yet either.  BUT, from what I have seen - yes, make your dining reservations (unless a certain meal is part of your wish). Have fun!!


----------



## texastwinmom

maroo said:


> Woot woot!  I will post a link on the wish trippers thread!



Thank you so much! You are so sweet and so very kind of you to take the time out of your busy days to care for us! 



mom2ajnm said:


> My 11 year old son is going on his Wish trip through Dream Factory in Oct. He wanted it to be something with Disney and NYC. Since he is a big theater buff his wish was to go hang out with the cast from the Disney Broadway show Newsies. I didn’t know if these boards were strictly for DL or WDW. This is our first big family trip since being diagnosed and its starting to really stress me out. Not sure if I could start a pre-trip report if we are doing NYC trip?  Thanks
> 
> Hi and welcome!!! I'm new here too! I'm happy to hear about your sons soon to come wish trip!! Super cool stuff huh! I love the theater idea and can't wait to read your plans!!!
> 
> Tara





Indykjt said:


> Today was the big day that Braden met the wish granter's, and made his official wish!  It was so exciting to see him full of so much excitement!  I have updated our PTR... and hope to update it soon with approval and dates!
> 
> This all seems so unreal at times, and I can't imagine how incredible the trip itself will be for our whole family!
> 
> Now, just to wait for the next step....



Congratulations!!!! How exciting!!! I am looking forward to reading your report! 



Bullardbaby said:


> I am new to this board and need all the info I can get for our upcoming MAW trip to Disneyland Trip Oct. 7-12 for our family of 4. So far we've confirmed 3 days in the park ('cause we're WDW fanatics) and 1 day on our own. We've debated extending our trip (on our dime) an extra day...just need to MAW know for sure by this Wednesday (Aug. 8, 12) before she books the flight). Any idea how much spending $ they usually give you? Do you usually have to make your own meal reservations?



Hi!   Welcome from another newbie!  How exciting your dates are almost here! Wish I could be of more help to you  but i'm looking forward to hearing more of your plans! 



dtnrhi said:


> Cool news!
> 
> We were supposed to go on my brother's wish trip to Disneyland in the September/October timeframe. My brother's health took a turn and while he did recover, we expedited the trip to make sure we get it done in a time when he is feeling well. We have had it planned for a month, but it was just confirmed today we leave in SIX DAYS!! We are staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel.



Wow! 6 days!! That's so fabulous! I'm happy for your family and hope you all have a really awesome time with your bro!!! 



carebearkidney said:


> Ha! Thanks.  I write exactly how I talk - very animated! Kind of have to be that personality when you are trying to get 14 year old excited about photosynthesis and cellular respiration.



Ha! I love it!  I tend to be a little over animated too! I'm annoyingly perky.   It's either that or go throw myself off a bridge from stress, so I'll go with this. 

No Disney news for me, in "wait" mode.  Enjoying our last couple weeks before school starts.


----------



## LindaBabe

Bullardbaby said:


> I am new to this board and need all the info I can get for our upcoming MAW trip to Disneyland Trip Oct. 7-12 for our family of 4. So far we've confirmed 3 days in the park ('cause we're WDW fanatics) and 1 day on our own. We've debated extending our trip (on our dime) an extra day...just need to MAW know for sure by this Wednesday (Aug. 8, 12) before she books the flight). Any idea how much spending $ they usually give you? Do you usually have to make your own meal reservations?



Dining reservations at Disneyland aren't as critical as they are at Disney World, UNLESS you want the "World of color" reserved area package.  It's pricey, but a Prix fixe meal that is delicious, at least at Arials.  or if you want dinner at Blue Bayou, which I didn't love and haven't been back to.

There are plenty of very good 'counter' services places to eat in both Disneyland and California Adventure, so if you don't want or get sit down ressies, you won't starve.  DownTown Disney is right outside the resorts and parks, and there are also many places to eat there - House of Blues, Rainforest Cafe, ESPN club, Tortilla Joes, just to name a few.

Suggest the Passporter guide to Disneyland, if you can get your hands on it.  It was invaluable when I was a first timer there.


----------



## mom2ajnm

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! I spent a few hours this morning making Nathaniel NYC wish PTR!! Wasn't sure how much info you all wanted. 

Come take a look! Nathaniel's Wish Trip *NYC Disney Newsies*


----------



## Momtokcc

yeti5353 said:


> Pretty much no one else is excited for me but I knew you guys would be!



Wow!!!  That is so nice and so fabulous!!


----------



## Momtokcc

texastwinmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy I just came across this thread!  My 6 year old has just been approved for his Wish! We are soooo happy for him! He's been dreaming of going to Disney World since I can remember and now it seems it will become a reality!   He's a Stage III Hepatoblastoma survivor, after a year of chemo and a full liver transplant, he's cancer free and doing well! Still lots of scans and labs and a few minor bumps in the road, but he's alive and proud to show off his scars at the pool this summer!    He is immunosuppresed due to his anti-rejection meds, so I'll be armed with sanitizers...but for this week he can hug and touch anything he wants! LOL
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and reading all these super wish reports!  There's so much to research, I don't know where to begin...LOL



I am so happy to hear that your son is doing well and that he has been approved for his wish!!


----------



## alyssaswish

lorasmom said:


> Hey everyone, I posted a blog review of GKTW last week. I kind of came back and went MIA, things have been crazy on my end.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> Here's the link, if you're interested!



Love your blog on GKTW. I have planned time for a few parties at night but now I am rethinking our day plans to allow more time to explore the village. So happy you guys had so much fun! Have you started a TR?


----------



## Momtokcc

mom2ajnm said:


> My 11 year old son is going on his Wish trip through Dream Factory in Oct. He wanted it to be something with Disney and NYC. Since he is a big theater buff his wish was to go hang out with the cast from the Disney Broadway show Newsies. I didnt know if these boards were strictly for DL or WDW. This is our first big family trip since being diagnosed and its starting to really stress me out. Not sure if I could start a pre-trip report if we are doing NYC trip?  Thanks
> 
> Tara



That sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## texastwinmom

Momtokcc said:


> I am so happy to hear that your son is doing well and that he has been approved for his wish!!



Thank you so very much!!!  Very nice of you, I just subscribed to your TPR, fun stuff!!!


----------



## Momtokcc

I have been MIA b/c last week was just crazy busy at our house.  I took my little dog to be spayed last Monday b/c it was going to be a slow week and then my DD was sick on Tuesday.  Took her to the doc and she had strep throat...no surprise there, we knew that was it.  She got a shot and a script for a zpack but by Thursday she was no better.  All the while I am trying to quarantine her in her room, keep the house disinfected and keep Cade away from her b/c if he gets sick, it will be a hospital admit for sure.  Took her back to the doc on Thursday and she got another shot and more antibiotics and got sent that day to the ent b/c there was an abscess back there in her throat.  Turns out she had a peritonsillar abscess, ended up having surgery for it that afternoon, it was obstructing her airway.  She is missing work and band camp.  Then on Friday, my little puppy girl decided to take out half her stitches so I had to take her back to the vet and she had to be restitched, so now she has a wonderful e-collar on.  

Anyway - today is Cade's birthday.  He has officially hit the double digits, the big 10!  I put a small update on the PTR.


----------



## mdfalls

In one week at exactly this time, we will be on a plane enroute to GKTW!!!  Wow!!!  I woke up this morning thinking I need to make a packing list so I don't forget anything so I'm going to be starting that.  Then our Wish Grantors will be here Friday night to throw him a small send off party and give us our plane tickets, expense money, etc....  Then we just wait.  Its the waiting that is hard!  I think Spencer was ready months ago!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Momtokcc said:


> I have been MIA b/c last week was just crazy busy at our house.  I took my little dog to be spayed last Monday b/c it was going to be a slow week and then my DD was sick on Tuesday.  Took her to the doc and she had strep throat...no surprise there, we knew that was it.  She got a shot and a script for a zpack but by Thursday she was no better.  All the while I am trying to quarantine her in her room, keep the house disinfected and keep Cade away from her b/c if he gets sick, it will be a hospital admit for sure.  Took her back to the doc on Thursday and she got another shot and more antibiotics and got sent that day to the ent b/c there was an abscess back there in her throat.  Turns out she had a peritonsillar abscess, ended up having surgery for it that afternoon, it was obstructing her airway.  She is missing work and band camp.  Then on Friday, my little puppy girl decided to take out half her stitches so I had to take her back to the vet and she had to be restitched, so now she has a wonderful e-collar on.
> 
> Anyway - today is Cade's birthday.  He has officially hit the double digits, the big 10!  I put a small update on the PTR.



OH MY! What a week your family has had! Hoping this week is much better foe you!

Happy Birthday Cade!




mdfalls said:


> In one week at exactly this time, we will be on a plane enroute to GKTW!!!  Wow!!!  I woke up this morning thinking I need to make a packing list so I don't forget anything so I'm going to be starting that.  Then our Wish Grantors will be here Friday night to throw him a small send off party and give us our plane tickets, expense money, etc....  Then we just wait.  Its the waiting that is hard!  I think Spencer was ready months ago!



How exciting! Only one week to go! Hopefully this next week will go by fast for you! 

Jackie


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

mdfalls said:


> In one week at exactly this time, we will be on a plane enroute to GKTW!!!  Wow!!!  I woke up this morning thinking I need to make a packing list so I don't forget anything so I'm going to be starting that.  Then our Wish Grantors will be here Friday night to throw him a small send off party and give us our plane tickets, expense money, etc....  Then we just wait.  Its the waiting that is hard!  I think Spencer was ready months ago!



YAY!!! So excited for you! I am sure you will have a wonderful time


----------



## carebearkidney

> In one week at exactly this time, we will be on a plane enroute to GKTW!!! Wow!!! I woke up this morning thinking I need to make a packing list so I don't forget anything so I'm going to be starting that. Then our Wish Grantors will be here Friday night to throw him a small send off party and give us our plane tickets, expense money, etc.... Then we just wait. Its the waiting that is hard! I think Spencer was ready months ago!



I'm so excited for you!!!! I'm sitting here all hyper and antsy just waiting for our wish granters to come out next Saturday, and you guys are almost ready for the trip of a lifetime!!!      
And in case the overabundance of emoticons doesn't convey my excitement, I'll add a YIPPEE!



> Originally Posted by Momtokcc View Post
> I have been MIA b/c last week was just crazy busy at our house. I took my little dog to be spayed last Monday b/c it was going to be a slow week and then my DD was sick on Tuesday. Took her to the doc and she had strep throat...no surprise there, we knew that was it. She got a shot and a script for a zpack but by Thursday she was no better. All the while I am trying to quarantine her in her room, keep the house disinfected and keep Cade away from her b/c if he gets sick, it will be a hospital admit for sure. Took her back to the doc on Thursday and she got another shot and more antibiotics and got sent that day to the ent b/c there was an abscess back there in her throat. Turns out she had a peritonsillar abscess, ended up having surgery for it that afternoon, it was obstructing her airway. She is missing work and band camp. Then on Friday, my little puppy girl decided to take out half her stitches so I had to take her back to the vet and she had to be restitched, so now she has a wonderful e-collar on.



Ugh - that sounds...relaxing and all sorts of fun.  (I kid, I kid!) Hopefully EVERYONE is on the mend now. And I very  to Cade! Happy double digits!

And on a small personal victory - it only took me a couple of months to learn how to mulit-quote. Woohoo!


----------



## carebearkidney

sigh...and obviously it will take me a little longer than my 33 years to learn to proofread for spelling errors due to fast fingers.


----------



## Momtokcc

carebearkidney said:


> Ugh - that sounds...relaxing and all sorts of fun.  (I kid, I kid!) Hopefully EVERYONE is on the mend now. And I very  to Cade! Happy double digits!
> 
> And on a small personal victory - it only took me a couple of months to learn how to mulit-quote. Woohoo!



I am impressed with the multi-quoting...I haven't mastered that yet!!  Cade has been enjoying his birthday, playing Legos all day.  We aren't having a party for him until the 18th.  I am going to do cupcakes tonite though...he won't eat them but it just doesn't feel right w/o some kind of cake.  Plus, I love cake!!


----------



## Momtokcc

mdfalls said:


> In one week at exactly this time, we will be on a plane enroute to GKTW!!!  Wow!!!  I woke up this morning thinking I need to make a packing list so I don't forget anything so I'm going to be starting that.  Then our Wish Grantors will be here Friday night to throw him a small send off party and give us our plane tickets, expense money, etc....  Then we just wait.  Its the waiting that is hard!  I think Spencer was ready months ago!



WooHoo - that is so exciting!!!  I can't wait to hear all about Spencer's trip!


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

Hello all! Just wanted to pop over and let ya'll I posted updates to Savannah's PTR about our Princess' 4th birthday (starts on page 5 , goes to page 6). We had a Bibbity Boppity Birthday Ball. Come check it out.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=5 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## lgrove4

mdfalls said:
			
		

> In one week at exactly this time, we will be on a plane enroute to GKTW!!!  Wow!!!  I woke up this morning thinking I need to make a packing list so I don't forget anything so I'm going to be starting that.  Then our Wish Grantors will be here Friday night to throw him a small send off party and give us our plane tickets, expense money, etc....  Then we just wait.  Its the waiting that is hard!  I think Spencer was ready months ago!



We are also going for my sons make a wish from august 15-21 but I am so worried about the weather, are you? I know it rains everyday in orlando but they are calling for severe thunder storms daily. My heart would break if this trip is a bust. His send off party is this Saturday and I figure I might have until then to see if we could reschedule. It would allay my fears to hear if you are not worried and proceeding as planned. They go through so much and I just couldn't bear the disappointment of sitting in a hotel room the whole time. We do enough sitting around in hospital rooms. Please help, give me confidence! Lisa


----------



## kritter47

Okay, I need a little advice from a Disney veteran.

A wish kid I have wants to meet Silvermist. Specifically Silvermist, though the other fairies are on the list as well. She had talked about a Disney Cruise as well, but I'm almost positive the fairies don't make regular appearances on the cruise, is that right? The fairies were by far more important than the cruise, so I want to make sure we're sending her to the right place.

Now, to find fairy and princess dresses for a variety of wishes. Anyone know if they make princess dresses out of materials that are very easy on the skin for size 6-8 ish? It would also help if it was something that could be put on from the front rather than having to be stepped in to.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

lgrove4 said:
			
		

> We are also going for my sons make a wish from august 15-21 but I am so worried about the weather, are you? I know it rains everyday in orlando but they are calling for severe thunder storms daily. My heart would break if this trip is a bust. His send off party is this Saturday and I figure I might have until then to see if we could reschedule. It would allay my fears to hear if you are not worried and proceeding as planned. They go through so much and I just couldn't bear the disappointment of sitting in a hotel room the whole time. We do enough sitting around in hospital rooms. Please help, give me confidence! Lisa



My friend lives in Orlando and she says it is typical this time of year for it to storm in the late afternoon and then die off but that is from around 3 to 4. She says it can be unexpected though. So maybe if it does rain it will only be for that short time and dry up quickly


----------



## TheHellandFamily

Hi, my name is Nathan. We just found the Disboards. One of my twin three year old girls was diagnosed with ALL about five months ago, and just recently we got a call from a MAW representative. We, my family and I, just want to say hi, and that we have been moved and humbled by your stories here in the forum.

Peace and blessings.

Nathan


----------



## Lilfoot93

TheHellandFamily said:


> Hi, my name is Nathan. We just found the Disboards. One of my twin three year old girls was diagnosed with ALL about five months ago, and just recently we got a call from a MAW representative. We, my family and I, just want to say hi, and that we have been moved and humbled by your stories here in the forum.
> 
> Peace and blessings.
> 
> Nathan



 I have 3 year twin girls also  it is my son who is our wish kid though. Glad your daughter gets her wish. Looking forward to learning more about your family and your daughters wish.

Jackie


----------



## LindaBabe

lgrove4 said:


> We are also going for my sons make a wish from august 15-21 but I am so worried about the weather, are you? I know it rains everyday in orlando but they are calling for severe thunder storms daily. My heart would break if this trip is a bust. His send off party is this Saturday and I figure I might have until then to see if we could reschedule. It would allay my fears to hear if you are not worried and proceeding as planned. They go through so much and I just couldn't bear the disappointment of sitting in a hotel room the whole time. We do enough sitting around in hospital rooms. Please help, give me confidence! Lisa



Take ponchos and something to cover your stroller if you have one, and don't leave them in your room!  Take them with you and plan to carry on.  You NEVER know what the weather will be at any given time of the year.  I have frozen in May, Fried in December, and been wet in every season.  Ya just gotta roll with it.



kritter47 said:


> Okay, I need a little advice from a Disney veteran.
> 
> A wish kid I have wants to meet Silvermist. Specifically Silvermist, though the other fairies are on the list as well. She had talked about a Disney Cruise as well, but I'm almost positive the fairies don't make regular appearances on the cruise, is that right? The fairies were by far more important than the cruise, so I want to make sure we're sending her to the right place.
> 
> Now, to find fairy and princess dresses for a variety of wishes. Anyone know if they make princess dresses out of materials that are very easy on the skin for size 6-8 ish? It would also help if it was something that could be put on from the front rather than having to be stepped in to.



In my experience, no fairies for meet and greets on cruises.  much higher likelihood in Magic Kingdom.

People with kids with sensory issues have had good luck with the soft 'nightgown' type princess dresses, but I think they still go over the head or pull up.



TheHellandFamily said:


> Hi, my name is Nathan. We just found the Disboards. One of my twin three year old girls was diagnosed with ALL about five months ago, and just recently we got a call from a MAW representative. We, my family and I, just want to say hi, and that we have been moved and humbled by your stories here in the forum.
> 
> Peace and blessings.
> 
> Nathan



Welcome, Nathan and family


----------



## blessedmom4

lgrove4 said:


> We are also going for my sons make a wish from august 15-21 but I am so worried about the weather, are you? I know it rains everyday in orlando but they are calling for severe thunder storms daily. My heart would break if this trip is a bust. His send off party is this Saturday and I figure I might have until then to see if we could reschedule. It would allay my fears to hear if you are not worried and proceeding as planned. They go through so much and I just couldn't bear the disappointment of sitting in a hotel room the whole time. We do enough sitting around in hospital rooms. Please help, give me confidence! Lisa


*Lindababe is so right, the weather can be iffy no matter WHAT season...be as prepared as you can and just relax/savor...it is going to be the best trip of your life! Also remember, it will NOT be perfect, things WILL happen. Just try to roll with it all and remember this is a wish trip, magic is already happening!*


kritter47 said:


> Okay, I need a little advice from a Disney veteran.
> 
> A wish kid I have wants to meet Silvermist. Specifically Silvermist, though the other fairies are on the list as well. She had talked about a Disney Cruise as well, but I'm almost positive the fairies don't make regular appearances on the cruise, is that right? The fairies were by far more important than the cruise, so I want to make sure we're sending her to the right place.
> 
> Now, to find fairy and princess dresses for a variety of wishes. Anyone know if they make princess dresses out of materials that are very easy on the skin for size 6-8 ish? It would also help if it was something that could be put on from the front rather than having to be stepped in to.


*This type of costume is one of my faves! My girls have used them in a variety of sizes/styles through the years and we LOVE them!!! They are soft and silky on the skin. They both have sensory issues and my wish princess has multiple scars on her chest/abdomen and these don't hurt! I have used this seller many times with great success.*


TheHellandFamily said:


> Hi, my name is Nathan. We just found the Disboards. One of my twin three year old girls was diagnosed with ALL about five months ago, and just recently we got a call from a MAW representative. We, my family and I, just want to say hi, and that we have been moved and humbled by your stories here in the forum.
> 
> Peace and blessings.
> 
> Nathan



* Welcome  to you (and all of the new Wishtrippers on this thread)!!! You will learn so much here and it is exciting to see all of the activity happening here since Maroo has been back! SO glad you have all found this wonderful thread!!!*


----------



## carebearkidney

TheHellandFamily said:


> Hi, my name is Nathan. We just found the Disboards. One of my twin three year old girls was diagnosed with ALL about five months ago, and just recently we got a call from a MAW representative. We, my family and I, just want to say hi, and that we have been moved and humbled by your stories here in the forum.
> 
> Peace and blessings.
> 
> Nathan



Welcome to the boards Nathan. I will be adding your daughter and your family into my prayers. Looking forward to getting to know you a bit more!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to give a quick update on Gavin. I have had viral bronchitis (that really kicked my butt btw lol) and were in dire fear that Gavin would catch it and land us back in the hospital. However, the good news is we shipped him to his gma and bio dad just in time and he was able to avoid. (That and a lot of bleach and lysol). With his heart issues he also has a very weak upper respitory system and can have trouble keeping his oxygen levels up so even small colds or allergies have been known to resort to ER/ hospital stays. We also celebrated 9 months post op on Wednesday!!! We have only had one case of pnuemonia since the surgery and it did not require hospitalization  Looks like the surgery is turning things around for him. Now that school is getting ready to start again I am getting nervous though.... None the less just wanted to share the good news that we survived the week


----------



## mdfalls

Our wish grantors arrived tonight, bearing cake and goodies for spencer!  They also brought us info on how to print our boarding passes, the expense check, and let us know we will be riding to and from the airport in a limo!!!!

Spencer was on top of the world!!!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Yea to the site visit! I am excited for you. Now that you have tickets in hand...it's finally happening! Congrats..we are sending out happy wishes for a relaxing week of preparation!  Watch out Vacationeers here comes the mdfalls family!


----------



## jen-y

Does anyone know if there are photopass shares out there.  It has been 4 years since my last one, so I was not sure if its still going on?


----------



## yeti5353

mdfalls said:


> In one week at exactly this time, we will be on a plane enroute to GKTW!!!
> 
> 
> so very exciting!!!


----------



## yeti5353

kritter47 said:


> Okay, I need a little advice from a Disney veteran.
> 
> A wish kid I have wants to meet Silvermist. Specifically Silvermist, though the other fairies are on the list as well. She had talked about a Disney Cruise as well, but I'm almost positive the fairies don't make regular appearances on the cruise, is that right? The fairies were by far more important than the cruise, so I want to make sure we're sending her to the right place.
> 
> Now, to find fairy and princess dresses for a variety of wishes. Anyone know if they make princess dresses out of materials that are very easy on the skin for size 6-8 ish? It would also help if it was something that could be put on from the front rather than having to be stepped in to.



search on ebay for the dressses, its something dress up trunk.  they are disney clones, very soft and since they sew them I bet they could do it with an open back


----------



## livndisney

jen-y said:


> Does anyone know if there are photopass shares out there.  It has been 4 years since my last one, so I was not sure if its still going on?



The Dis put a stop to photopass shares awhile ago.


----------



## livndisney

kritter47 said:


> Okay, I need a little advice from a Disney veteran.
> 
> A wish kid I have wants to meet Silvermist. Specifically Silvermist, though the other fairies are on the list as well. She had talked about a Disney Cruise as well, but I'm almost positive the fairies don't make regular appearances on the cruise, is that right? The fairies were by far more important than the cruise, so I want to make sure we're sending her to the right place.
> 
> Now, to find fairy and princess dresses for a variety of wishes. Anyone know if they make princess dresses out of materials that are very easy on the skin for size 6-8 ish? It would also help if it was something that could be put on from the front rather than having to be stepped in to.



I have not heard of the fairies on the cruise.  Tink and friends do appear in the park. We have seen Silvermist in the MK. Not sure how regularly she appears anymore. There are several ladies who make cotton Disney dresses on Etsy. You may be able to find help there.


----------



## jen-y

There is an area at Magic Kingdom where they have •Tinker Bell and her Fairy friends from Pixie Hollow.  That it probably your best bet.  There used to be a group on here called Disboutiquers that make clothes for wish kids (but I am not sure if they are still going).  They made some for my kids for our trip


----------



## livndisney

jen-y said:


> There is an area at Magic Kingdom where they have Tinker Bell and her Fairy friends from Pixie Hollow.  That it probably your best bet.  There used to be a group on here called Disboutiquers that make clothes for wish kids (but I am not sure if they are still going).  They made some for my kids for our trip



I am part of that group. We don't take requests LOL. We do make clothes for Big Gives-but it is not something you can ask for.


----------



## Lilfoot93

mdfalls said:


> Our wish grantors arrived tonight, bearing cake and goodies for spencer!  They also brought us info on how to print our boarding passes, the expense check, and let us know we will be riding to and from the airport in a limo!!!!
> 
> Spencer was on top of the world!!!



How exciting!! Only a few more sleeps until Spencer's wish trip! How fun about the limo ride too! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Jackie


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Hi! Threeboysandachichie here, I created a pTR for my wish son Luke tonight. I can't figure out links yet but here it is

Pretrip report

Luke's first MAW trip beware to all lizards, squirrels,and dolphins

I hope you can find it. I'll link it on when I figure out time!
I will get into our great lift story next installment!!!!


----------



## xanphylus

jen-y said:


> Does anyone know if there are photopass shares out there.  It has been 4 years since my last one, so I was not sure if its still going on?



If you're going on a Wish trip through Give Kids the World- you will get your photopass for FREE thanks to Maroo!


----------



## mdfalls

xanphylus said:


> If you're going on a Wish trip through Give Kids the World- you will get your photopass for FREE thanks to Maroo!




yay maroo....the photopass is something that I am looking forward to greatly as a mom!

I want to quote half a million other posts and respond to them, but I can't figure out how to multiquote and then I tried going back and can't find the original posts!  ugh.  I'm so internet challenged!  Working on that right now....


----------



## mdfalls

lgrove4 said:


> We are also going for my sons make a wish from august 15-21 but I am so worried about the weather, are you? I know it rains everyday in orlando but they are calling for severe thunder storms daily. My heart would break if this trip is a bust. His send off party is this Saturday and I figure I might have until then to see if we could reschedule. It would allay my fears to hear if you are not worried and proceeding as planned. They go through so much and I just couldn't bear the disappointment of sitting in a hotel room the whole time. We do enough sitting around in hospital rooms. Please help, give me confidence! Lisa



I searched and searched and finally found this post again!  success!  So, to answer your question....we checked out Orlando weather today and I'm not really all that worried about it.  Most days are calling for 30% chance of scattered showers and thunderstorms.  Most of them won't last long, and will probably help cool things down.  I did go to our local Dollar General and buy us some clear (see thru) disposable ponchos.  For six of them it cost me like $8, they were really cheap.  We plan to go to seaworld and sit in the splash zone, and that was mainly what I wanted the for, but we will have them if we need them on other days.  Honestly, I have NEVER been to Florida that it hasn't called for some form of rain every day....sometimes it happens, and sometimes it doesn't.  It's definitely NOT worth worrying over.  Are you staying at GKTW?  It looks like we will be spending that first day there checking out GKTW, and going to the meeting that night.  Our send off party was tonight and it was amazing.  After we put the kids to bed we sat down to figure out if our expense check would cover everything we hoped to do.  (Dine with Shamu, dinner at margaritaville, either  Blizzard beach or Typhoon Lagoon, and the pirate dinner theatre.....and we also needed to save money for tolls, gas, and spending money for kids.)  They were definitely generous in that aspect and it looks like we can do it all, and still have plenty left to do other things.  So now we have to find out if there is anything else Spencer is interested in.  Are you as excited as we are???


----------



## carebearkidney

So sorry about posting this here, but we need prayers! My next door neighbor's husband got into a 4 wheeler accident this evening. He was life flighted to a level 1 trauma center here in Atlanta and I'm keeping an eye on their two beautiful girls (ages 2 and 4). They have called in his family, saying it doesn't look like he will last the night.  Since we have been blessed with so many miracles, sometimes daily, just watching our children defy odds - can you please say a prayer or send positive thoughts towards a miracle for this family. These girls need their daddy to be with them. Thank you and again, sorry for posting this here.


----------



## Lilfoot93

carebearkidney said:


> So sorry about posting this here, but we need prayers! My next door neighbor's husband got into a 4 wheeler accident this evening. He was life flighted to a level 1 trauma center here in Atlanta and I'm keeping an eye on their two beautiful girls (ages 2 and 4). They have called in his family, saying it doesn't look like he will last the night.  Since we have been blessed with so many miracles, sometimes daily, just watching our children defy odds - can you please say a prayer or send positive thoughts towards a miracle for this family. These girls need their daddy to be with them. Thank you and again, sorry for posting this here.



Praying for your neighbor and his family. 

Jackie


----------



## mdfalls

carebearkidney said:


> So sorry about posting this here, but we need prayers! My next door neighbor's husband got into a 4 wheeler accident this evening. He was life flighted to a level 1 trauma center here in Atlanta and I'm keeping an eye on their two beautiful girls (ages 2 and 4). They have called in his family, saying it doesn't look like he will last the night.  Since we have been blessed with so many miracles, sometimes daily, just watching our children defy odds - can you please say a prayer or send positive thoughts towards a miracle for this family. These girls need their daddy to be with them. Thank you and again, sorry for posting this here.



praying and praying and praying....


----------



## carebearkidney

Thank you. Prayers were answered and miracles did arise, just not in the form we were hoping. Jeremy has been called Home. He is an organ donor however, and his tragic passing will make way for many miracles and second chances to come. please keep his family, especially his two sweet girls in your thoughts. Thank you again.


----------



## xanphylus

carebearkidney said:
			
		

> Thank you. Prayers were answered and miracles did arise, just not in the form we were hoping. Jeremy has been called Home. He is an organ donor however, and his tragic passing will make way for many miracles and second chances to come. please keep his family, especially his two sweet girls in your thoughts. Thank you again.



Will pay for the family and those who will receive the gift of life from him. So sad for those little girls.


----------



## Lilfoot93

carebearkidney said:


> Thank you. Prayers were answered and miracles did arise, just not in the form we were hoping. Jeremy has been called Home. He is an organ donor however, and his tragic passing will make way for many miracles and second chances to come. please keep his family, especially his two sweet girls in your thoughts. Thank you again.



I will continue to pray for his family. And to those who received the gift of life. 

Jackie


----------



## Owensheart

Hey everyone!  It has been a while since I logged in.  We have just been so crazy with life.  Owen is getting ready to be put on the list for a new heart so our MAW trip came at the perfect time last December.  

Maroo.. so glad to see you are back!  Owen's Trip Report is finished.. the link is at the bottom of my signature.


----------



## Miamakesawish

Hi there.  I am new to DISboards, and hope I am posting this correctly.  My little Mia was granted a wish trip and our family can't wait.  I am excited to get my feet wet and read all about previous wish trips.  This thread is so wonderful... thank you to everyone who is willing to help out us newbies.  

I wrote a tiny bit of Mia's story on a pre-trip report.  Thanks for the help on being able to post a picture.  I will hopefully get the hang of this.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45797860#post45797860

I hope that link is right.

Mimi- Mia's mom (wish kid)


----------



## yeti5353

Miamakesawish said:


> Hi there.  I am new to DISboards, and hope I am posting this correctly.  My little Mia was granted a wish trip and our family can't wait.  I am excited to get my feet wet and read all about previous wish trips.  This thread is so wonderful... thank you to everyone who is willing to help out us newbies.
> 
> I wrote a tiny bit of Mia's story on a pre-trip report.  Thanks for the help on being able to post a picture.  I will hopefully get the hang of this.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45797860#post45797860
> 
> I hope that link is right.
> 
> Mimi- Mia's mom (wish kid)


==


hi Mimi, welcome!  I read your pre trip report and you will get a guest assistance card and I think photo pass through GKTW.  I learned tons reading others trip reports.  we go Oct 19!!!


----------



## yeti5353

today is the aniversary of Molly's adoption- family day as we call it and it just so happened that her wish granters stopped by with a small gift today. (they did not know it was family day, but they made it extra special).

doing so great on making my bracelts! cant wait to share them.  after the trip maybe I will have enough to share some here.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

We are getting excited to meet Luke's MAW coordinators this Tuesday. I started a PTR. The first post is pretty gloomy. But I peomise fun and happiness from here on out!

Luke's  MAW PTR


----------



## Miamakesawish

yeti5353 said:


> ==
> 
> 
> hi Mimi, welcome!  I read your pre trip report and you will get a guest assistance card and I think photo pass through GKTW.  I learned tons reading others trip reports.  we go Oct 19!!!



Thanks so so much!  I have been reading all after noon.  We might be there at the same time!


----------



## maroo

carebearkidney said:


> So sorry about posting this here, but we need prayers! My next door neighbor's husband got into a 4 wheeler accident this evening. He was life flighted to a level 1 trauma center here in Atlanta and I'm keeping an eye on their two beautiful girls (ages 2 and 4). They have called in his family, saying it doesn't look like he will last the night.  Since we have been blessed with so many miracles, sometimes daily, just watching our children defy odds - can you please say a prayer or send positive thoughts towards a miracle for this family. These girls need their daddy to be with them. Thank you and again, sorry for posting this here.





carebearkidney said:


> Thank you. Prayers were answered and miracles did arise, just not in the form we were hoping. Jeremy has been called Home. He is an organ donor however, and his tragic passing will make way for many miracles and second chances to come. please keep his family, especially his two sweet girls in your thoughts. Thank you again.



I am so so sad that I was no on the DIS to pray for this when it happened!   

I am so thankful that they gave the gift of life to others!  

So sad for their kids, too.  



Owensheart said:


> Hey everyone!  It has been a while since I logged in.  We have just been so crazy with life.  Owen is getting ready to be put on the list for a new heart so our MAW trip came at the perfect time last December.
> 
> Maroo.. so glad to see you are back!  Owen's Trip Report is finished.. the link is at the bottom of my signature.



Hi!!   I am glad to be back!

I will put "finished" on the TR!!    I have not gotten there yet on my "DIS List"...but I will mark his tonight!

I really appreciate you finishing the TR!  I know how hard that is! 

I hope Owen continues to do well and that they find him a heart ASAP!  I know Lydia is doing great since her heart transplant!!  



Miamakesawish said:


> Hi there.  I am new to DISboards, and hope I am posting this correctly.  My little Mia was granted a wish trip and our family can't wait.  I am excited to get my feet wet and read all about previous wish trips.  This thread is so wonderful... thank you to everyone who is willing to help out us newbies.
> 
> I wrote a tiny bit of Mia's story on a pre-trip report.  Thanks for the help on being able to post a picture.  I will hopefully get the hang of this.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45797860#post45797860
> 
> I hope that link is right.
> 
> Mimi- Mia's mom (wish kid)



  Welcome to the DIS!  And welcome to the Wish Trippers thread!!  



Threeboysandachickie said:


> We are getting excited to meet Luke's MAW coordinators this Tuesday. I started a PTR. The first post is pretty gloomy. But I peomise fun and happiness from here on out!
> 
> Luke's  MAW PTR



  Welcome to the DIS! And welcome to the Wish Trippers thread!!


----------



## maroo

Bullardbaby said:


> I am new to this board and need all the info I can get for our upcoming MAW trip to Disneyland Trip Oct. 7-12 for our family of 4. So far we've confirmed 3 days in the park ('cause we're WDW fanatics) and 1 day on our own. We've debated extending our trip (on our dime) an extra day...just need to MAW know for sure by this Wednesday (Aug. 8, 12) before she books the flight). Any idea how much spending $ they usually give you? Do you usually have to make your own meal reservations?



I missed this post!!!  So I missed answering it!

But what did you guys decide?

Each chapter is different about how much spending money they do - so hopefully they were able to fill you in so you guys could decide! 



dtnrhi said:


> Cool news!
> 
> We were supposed to go on my brother's wish trip to Disneyland in the September/October timeframe. My brother's health took a turn and while he did recover, we expedited the trip to make sure we get it done in a time when he is feeling well. We have had it planned for a month, but it was just confirmed today we leave in SIX DAYS!! We are staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel.



I am so glad you guys are going to be able to go on your trip!!!  Have a BLAST!!!!!  Take LOTS and LOTS of pictures!



mom2ajnm said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they granted his wish. We go Oct. 8-15th!! So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I need to read a bit more to figure out how to start a PTR and then I'll post. I would love some input on traveling and NYC!!
> 
> 
> 
> He is very excited, he wanted something different then WDW. He does theater so this is perfect for him!!



I found your PTR and linked it!!!  



carebearkidney said:


> Ha! Thanks.  I write exactly how I talk - very animated! Kind of have to be that personality when you are trying to get 14 year old excited about photosynthesis and cellular respiration.








texastwinmom said:


> Thank you so much! You are so sweet and so very kind of you to take the time out of your busy days to care for us!



It has been so much fun getting back on the DIS!  But I am totally out of the habit of logging on every day...It is taking me a while to get the addiction started back up!  (And it doesn't help that my current job allows for no DIS time!  My old job had me sitting around a while waiting for something or on hold with insurance companies half the day and left me time to DIS - and now that is a thing of the past!) 



mom2ajnm said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! I spent a few hours this morning making Nathaniel NYC wish PTR!! Wasn't sure how much info you all wanted.
> 
> Come take a look! Nathaniel's Wish Trip *NYC Disney Newsies*



This is going to be fun to read!!!!


----------



## maroo

I need to read page 111 and page 112 and make commments...I have not even read it yet!  

But my nephew is here and I gotta go play with him!  He is toooooo cute!!!!


----------



## maroo

From page 111...



lgrove4 said:


> We are also going for my sons make a wish from august 15-21 but I am so worried about the weather, are you? I know it rains everyday in orlando but they are calling for severe thunder storms daily. My heart would break if this trip is a bust. His send off party is this Saturday and I figure I might have until then to see if we could reschedule. It would allay my fears to hear if you are not worried and proceeding as planned. They go through so much and I just couldn't bear the disappointment of sitting in a hotel room the whole time. We do enough sitting around in hospital rooms. Please help, give me confidence! Lisa



Oh, I really hope you see this!!  

It has been three years since Lauren's wish trip - and now, if you ask her, she will tell you that the BEST part of her entire trip was standing in the rain to watch the Electric Parade - she thought it was so much fun to be allowed to stay in the rain and play!  

Your trip will have AMAZING moments - at least one that will be totally unexpected and will really melt your heart - and your trip will certainly have some "rain" in some form or another - a fight, a storm that interrupts, a car issue - something will probably go wrong.  When it does - laugh - it will be such a great memory later.  And take pictures!  



TheHellandFamily said:


> Hi, my name is Nathan. We just found the Disboards. One of my twin three year old girls was diagnosed with ALL about five months ago, and just recently we got a call from a MAW representative. We, my family and I, just want to say hi, and that we have been moved and humbled by your stories here in the forum.
> 
> Peace and blessings.
> 
> Nathan



Welcome to the DIS!!!  

And Welcome to the WIsh Trippers thread! 

It seems like it would be so hard to have one twin sick and the the other twin healthy - must be extra hard for the healthy twin compared to other typical siblings (and it is hard enough on them!)...

We have several twin families on here!    So hopefully you will connect on here with someone who "gets it!"


----------



## maroo

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to give a quick update on Gavin. I have had viral bronchitis (that really kicked my butt btw lol) and were in dire fear that Gavin would catch it and land us back in the hospital. However, the good news is we shipped him to his gma and bio dad just in time and he was able to avoid. (That and a lot of bleach and lysol). With his heart issues he also has a very weak upper respitory system and can have trouble keeping his oxygen levels up so even small colds or allergies have been known to resort to ER/ hospital stays. We also celebrated 9 months post op on Wednesday!!! We have only had one case of pnuemonia since the surgery and it did not require hospitalization  Looks like the surgery is turning things around for him. Now that school is getting ready to start again I am getting nervous though.... None the less just wanted to share the good news that we survived the week



Congrats on avoiding the bug!!!  That is really great news!!!!



mdfalls said:


> Our wish grantors arrived tonight, bearing cake and goodies for spencer!  They also brought us info on how to print our boarding passes, the expense check, and let us know we will be riding to and from the airport in a limo!!!!
> 
> Spencer was on top of the world!!!



AWESOME!!!!

I am so excited for you guys!!!  Have a BLAST!!



jen-y said:


> Does anyone know if there are photopass shares out there.  It has been 4 years since my last one, so I was not sure if its still going on?



Did you guys get one on your wish trip?  You went in 2010...but I can't remember if we had them yet?  

Now the wish families get one for free from Disney - so there are no Photopass shares.

I honestly am honored to buy one from Disney each trip primarily because they give them to our wish families for free!!  



Threeboysandachickie said:


> Hi! Threeboysandachichie here, I created a pTR for my wish son Luke tonight. I can't figure out links yet but here it is
> 
> Pretrip report
> 
> Luke's first MAW trip beware to all lizards, squirrels,and dolphins
> 
> I hope you can find it. I'll link it on when I figure out time!
> I will get into our great lift story next installment!!!!


 
I found yours!  And I linked it on the first page!  But it looks like you figured how to do the links, which is awesome! 



xanphylus said:


> If you're going on a Wish trip through Give Kids the World- you will get your photopass for FREE thanks to Maroo!





mdfalls said:


> yay maroo....the photopass is something that I am looking forward to greatly as a mom!
> 
> I want to quote half a million other posts and respond to them, but I can't figure out how to multiquote and then I tried going back and can't find the original posts!  ugh.  I'm so internet challenged!  Working on that right now....



Thanks, friends!!!  

I think the Photopass is the single best thing that Disney does for Wish Families - when the families carry so many things around - juggling wheelchairs, oxygen, etc, etc...remembering the "normal" things like the camera - and having an extra hand for it - are a lot harder than it looks!!  AND when you have the Photopass you can sit back and ENJOY the moment without looking through a camera lens!  

I love the fact that Disney does this for Wish Families!!!!!!!!  


AND...how to MultiQuote is found on the 2nd post of the FIRST page of this thread - and there is a LOT of Freq Asked Questions on there that you may not even know you need the answer to - so everyone, please make sure to check those out!  I know they are buried past all of those years worth of trip reports.....


----------



## Rx774

Anyone else find themselves with our predicament?  Basically, we have a trip, that has been verbally ok'd by MAW.   They received all the info from us that they needed... Birth Certif's, Driver's License, etc...  We are supposed to leave this Sunday, but have no "official" documentation proving so.  We were "concerned" and gave them a call, and they said this chapter often gets things out last minute and we should get it by the end of the week (last week) or early this week (today or tomorrow).  We are not panicking by any means, its just we'd feel a little better having something in our hands saying, we'll get you up at this time, flying out of Philly here, and you are staying here.  

Anyone else sit on pins and needles for confirmation?  

PS.  I am in no way taking for granted what MAW is doing for us.  This is going to be a once in a lifetime experience. Its just hard to plan... when you just aren't sure.


----------



## kritter47

Rx774 said:


> Anyone else find themselves with our predicament?  Basically, we have a trip, that has been verbally ok'd by MAW.   They received all the info from us that they needed... Birth Certif's, Driver's License, etc...  We are supposed to leave this Sunday, but have no "official" documentation proving so.  We were "concerned" and gave them a call, and they said this chapter often gets things out last minute and we should get it by the end of the week (last week) or early this week (today or tomorrow).  We are not panicking by any means, its just we'd feel a little better having something in our hands saying, we'll get you up at this time, flying out of Philly here, and you are staying here.
> 
> Anyone else sit on pins and needles for confirmation?
> 
> PS.  I am in no way taking for granted what MAW is doing for us.  This is going to be a once in a lifetime experience. Its just hard to plan... when you just aren't sure.


FWIW, the wish granters have no control over this, and your local office might not either depending on your chapter organization and who controls cutting the expense checks (which is usually where things get held up). I was in a state once where the expense checks were cut in the big city four hours away and had to then be overnighted/mailed to our program office before we could finalize the packet and deliver it to the family. I could ask the local wish coordinator nicely, but she didn't have any more control over it than I did.

Once you get the packet, it should have all of the information you're looking for. But I never delivered the packet without the expense check because there's a piece of paperwork for you to sign that basically states you received everything, and we obviously can't get you to sign that until we have everything for you.

I did have to deliver packets the week of a wish sometimes, which I always hated because I knew it made my families crazy. But they did always get their information.

If you don't hear today or tomorrow, I'd call the chapter office (as opposed to your wish granters, who have no control over the packet or access to the information in it until it's in their hands and ready to deliver to you) again. If nothing else, they may be able to give you your flight information or confirmation number.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Owensheart said:


> Hey everyone!  It has been a while since I logged in.  We have just been so crazy with life.  Owen is getting ready to be put on the list for a new heart so our MAW trip came at the perfect time last December.



I will keep Owen in my prayers as he awaits his new heart. 



Miamakesawish said:


> Hi there.  I am new to DISboards, and hope I am posting this correctly.  My little Mia was granted a wish trip and our family can't wait.  I am excited to get my feet wet and read all about previous wish trips.  This thread is so wonderful... thank you to everyone who is willing to help out us newbies.
> 
> I wrote a tiny bit of Mia's story on a pre-trip report.  Thanks for the help on being able to post a picture.  I will hopefully get the hang of this.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45797860#post45797860
> 
> I hope that link is right.
> 
> Mimi- Mia's mom (wish kid)



Welcome! I will go over and read your report. 



yeti5353 said:


> today is the aniversary of Molly's adoption- family day as we call it and it just so happened that her wish granters stopped by with a small gift today. (they did not know it was family day, but they made it extra special).
> 
> doing so great on making my bracelts! cant wait to share them.  after the trip maybe I will have enough to share some here.



Happy Family Day!! 



Rx774 said:


> Anyone else find themselves with our predicament?  Basically, we have a trip, that has been verbally ok'd by MAW.   They received all the info from us that they needed... Birth Certif's, Driver's License, etc...  We are supposed to leave this Sunday, but have no "official" documentation proving so.  We were "concerned" and gave them a call, and they said this chapter often gets things out last minute and we should get it by the end of the week (last week) or early this week (today or tomorrow).  We are not panicking by any means, its just we'd feel a little better having something in our hands saying, we'll get you up at this time, flying out of Philly here, and you are staying here.
> 
> Anyone else sit on pins and needles for confirmation?
> 
> PS.  I am in no way taking for granted what MAW is doing for us.  This is going to be a once in a lifetime experience. Its just hard to plan... when you just aren't sure.



That would be hard to wait to the last minute. Hopefully you get all of your info today. 


Jackie


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I am so excited that there are so many of us wish families coming here together for help and advice! I have been needing a community Of caring  friends for so long. We live in a very rural area and no one understands the challenges of raising a family of special children. I cannot wait to immerse myself into your stories and add myself to your prayer and support groups. Now that school is staring I have hours to pend stalking all the MAW reports, and to support and advise the trips in progress. 

Good luck these next few weeks juggling school and dr appointments. It's a sad end of summer, but an exciting new chapter of learning.

Holly Jo, mommy to my kiddo Luke.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Threeboysandachickie said:


> I am so excited that there are so many of us wish families coming here together for help and advice! I have been needing a community Of caring  friends for so long. We live in a very rural area and no one understands the challenges of raising a family of special children. I cannot wait to immerse myself into your stories and add myself to your prayer and support groups. Now that school is staring I have hours to pend stalking all the MAW reports, and to support and advise the trips in progress.
> 
> Good luck these next few weeks juggling school and dr appointments. It's a sad end of summer, but an exciting new chapter of learning.
> 
> Holly Jo, mommy to my kiddo Luke.



YAY another Iowa mommy! Where are you guys from (if you dont mind me asking)? We live in Burlington. I look forward to hearing about how your trip goes


----------



## LindaBabe

carebearkidney said:


> Thank you. Prayers were answered and miracles did arise, just not in the form we were hoping. Jeremy has been called Home. He is an organ donor however, and his tragic passing will make way for many miracles and second chances to come. please keep his family, especially his two sweet girls in your thoughts. Thank you again.



Hugs!  I am so so sorry to hear that Jeremy passed, but so grateful to his family for the organ donations.  He will live forever through the lives of those he saved.



Owensheart said:


> Hey everyone!  It has been a while since I logged in.  We have just been so crazy with life.  Owen is getting ready to be put on the list for a new heart so our MAW trip came at the perfect time last December.
> 
> Maroo.. so glad to see you are back!  Owen's Trip Report is finished.. the link is at the bottom of my signature.



Sending warm good wishes for Owen and his new heart.



Rx774 said:


> Anyone else find themselves with our predicament?  Basically, we have a trip, that has been verbally ok'd by MAW.   They received all the info from us that they needed... Birth Certif's, Driver's License, etc...  We are supposed to leave this Sunday, but have no "official" documentation proving so.  We were "concerned" and gave them a call, and they said this chapter often gets things out last minute and we should get it by the end of the week (last week) or early this week (today or tomorrow).  We are not panicking by any means, its just we'd feel a little better having something in our hands saying, we'll get you up at this time, flying out of Philly here, and you are staying here.
> 
> Anyone else sit on pins and needles for confirmation?
> 
> PS.  I am in no way taking for granted what MAW is doing for us.  This is going to be a once in a lifetime experience. Its just hard to plan... when you just aren't sure.



You poor thing!  I hope this week brings you GOOD news quickly.

*Maroo *- how is Lauren making out at college?


----------



## Rx774

kritter47 said:


> FWIW, the wish granters have no control over this, and your local office might not either depending on your chapter organization and who controls cutting the expense checks (which is usually where things get held up). I was in a state once where the expense checks were cut in the big city four hours away and had to then be overnighted/mailed to our program office before we could finalize the packet and deliver it to the family. I could ask the local wish coordinator nicely, but she didn't have any more control over it than I did.
> 
> Once you get the packet, it should have all of the information you're looking for. But I never delivered the packet without the expense check because there's a piece of paperwork for you to sign that basically states you received everything, and we obviously can't get you to sign that until we have everything for you.
> 
> I did have to deliver packets the week of a wish sometimes, which I always hated because I knew it made my families crazy. But they did always get their information.
> 
> If you don't hear today or tomorrow, I'd call the chapter office (as opposed to your wish granters, who have no control over the packet or access to the information in it until it's in their hands and ready to deliver to you) again. If nothing else, they may be able to give you your flight information or confirmation number.



Thanks for your reply. Actually we have been dealing with the office, we haven't corresponded with our wish grantors since they left our house.  Its the office that said it takes awhile.  I talked to my wife, nothing today, so if we don't hear anything by tomorrow, back to the phone, because they it will only be 2 business days to receive anything. Does it come by USPS, or FED-EX/UPS?    Oh well, in the mean while, just have my wife keep a look out.

We were going to do a Pre Trip Report, but when you don't know officially, kinda didn't want to go through with the report.


----------



## sarsop524

Just thought I would share a quick note.  This past Saturday our family was invited to an event that the sponsor of our wish was hosting.  The group sponsoring our wish hosts a car show every year with the proceeds going to Make a Wish.  It was so much fun...as soon as we were walking in people were calling sarah by name...kind of weirded her sister out at first  They had pics of Sarah in the program and on some collection jars that were scattered around, that was how everyone knew who we were!  They also presented Sarah with a bag filled with goodies!  It was a lot of fun, and kind of felt like our first bit of pixie dust


----------



## kritter47

Rx774 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Actually we have been dealing with the office, we haven't corresponded with our wish grantors since they left our house.  Its the office that said it takes awhile.  I talked to my wife, nothing today, so if we don't hear anything by tomorrow, back to the phone, because they it will only be 2 business days to receive anything. Does it come by USPS, or FED-EX/UPS?    Oh well, in the mean while, just have my wife keep a look out.
> 
> We were going to do a Pre Trip Report, but when you don't know officially, kinda didn't want to go through with the report.


How close do you live to the chapter office/wish granters? If it's a ways, it may very well come by mail. I always dropped mine off in person when I lived within an hour of my families, but there was one that lived waaaaay out there (2.5 hours or so) that we mailed it to.

I think we Fed-Ex'd the packet the one time that was in play on one of my wishes, but I didn't handle that directly so I'm not quite certain. 

If the last time you talked to them was middle of last week, I don't think calling today or tomorrow would be out of line. At the very least, you can confirm the method of delivery (personal via wish granter or what type of mail service they're using) to know what to look for.


----------



## camidges

Hi guys, new here....  My son Ryan is 12 and is trach/vent dependent and in a wheelchair.  My hubby and I have taken him to DisneyLand a few times since we are on the west coast, but we've never been to DisneyWorld.  I am so scared of the logistics of flying across the country!  

We just met with his MAW wish granters yesterday and we told them that we would like to send him to DisneyWorld for his wish.  (He is not very verbal so we were able to give our input).  

We are waiting now to see if his wish will be approved.  In the meantime I am going to be reading up here on this forum to get as much info as I can, and I am sure that I will be asking a lot of questions here as they come up~  

I am really excited for him!


----------



## Lilfoot93

sarsop524 said:


> Just thought I would share a quick note.  This past Saturday our family was invited to an event that the sponsor of our wish was hosting.  The group sponsoring our wish hosts a car show every year with the proceeds going to Make a Wish.  It was so much fun...as soon as we were walking in people were calling sarah by name...kind of weirded her sister out at first  They had pics of Sarah in the program and on some collection jars that were scattered around, that was how everyone knew who we were!  They also presented Sarah with a bag filled with goodies!  It was a lot of fun, and kind of felt like our first bit of pixie dust



That sounds like a lot of fun! Yay for your first bit of pixie dust 



camidges said:


> Hi guys, new here....  My son Ryan is 12 and is trach/vent dependent and in a wheelchair.  My hubby and I have taken him to DisneyLand a few times since we are on the west coast, but we've never been to DisneyWorld.  I am so scared of the logistics of flying across the country!
> 
> We just met with his MAW wish granters yesterday and we told them that we would like to send him to DisneyWorld for his wish.  (He is not very verbal so we were able to give our input).
> 
> We are waiting now to see if his wish will be approved.  In the meantime I am going to be reading up here on this forum to get as much info as I can, and I am sure that I will be asking a lot of questions here as they come up~
> 
> I am really excited for him!



 How exciting for Ryan that he gets a wish! Hopefully you will hear soon about his wish trip! I know what you mean about flying across the country. We too are on the west coast and I am not looking forward to that part  

Jackie


----------



## mdfalls

We are so excited.....just checked in (online) to our southwest airline flight for in the morning.  Leaving the house via limo at 6:50am for Spencer's wish trip!  And I'm still packing!!!!  I keep having to stop and take a break, just to keep from crying over the joy of it all.


----------



## sarsop524

mdfalls said:


> We are so excited.....just checked in (online) to our southwest airline flight for in the morning.  Leaving the house via limo at 6:50am for Spencer's wish trip!  And I'm still packing!!!!  I keep having to stop and take a break, just to keep from crying over the joy of it all.





Hope you have an awesome trip!  I can't wait to read about it in your blog!!  I just checked it out and it was fun to read

Enjoy your week


----------



## maroo

Rx774 said:


> Anyone else find themselves with our predicament?  Basically, we have a trip, that has been verbally ok'd by MAW.   They received all the info from us that they needed... Birth Certif's, Driver's License, etc...  We are supposed to leave this Sunday, but have no "official" documentation proving so.  We were "concerned" and gave them a call, and they said this chapter often gets things out last minute and we should get it by the end of the week (last week) or early this week (today or tomorrow).  We are not panicking by any means, its just we'd feel a little better having something in our hands saying, we'll get you up at this time, flying out of Philly here, and you are staying here.
> 
> Anyone else sit on pins and needles for confirmation?
> 
> PS.  I am in no way taking for granted what MAW is doing for us.  This is going to be a once in a lifetime experience. Its just hard to plan... when you just aren't sure.



Yeah...this would make me nervous, too!  I am glad we have someone that is an official wish granter that can help us know when to panic!   



Threeboysandachickie said:


> I am so excited that there are so many of us wish families coming here together for help and advice! I have been needing a community Of caring  friends for so long. We live in a very rural area and no one understands the challenges of raising a family of special children. I cannot wait to immerse myself into your stories and add myself to your prayer and support groups. Now that school is staring I have hours to pend stalking all the MAW reports, and to support and advise the trips in progress.
> 
> Good luck these next few weeks juggling school and dr appointments. It's a sad end of summer, but an exciting new chapter of learning.
> 
> Holly Jo, mommy to my kiddo Luke.



I am so glad you are here and are finding community!  

The DIS is really a great place to get to know other families with special kiddos - everyone needs someone around them that "gets" it!  So glad you are here!  



kritter47 said:


> FWIW, the wish granters have no control over this, and your local office might not either depending on your chapter organization and who controls cutting the expense checks (which is usually where things get held up). I was in a state once where the expense checks were cut in the big city four hours away and had to then be overnighted/mailed to our program office before we could finalize the packet and deliver it to the family. I could ask the local wish coordinator nicely, but she didn't have any more control over it than I did.
> 
> Once you get the packet, it should have all of the information you're looking for. But I never delivered the packet without the expense check because there's a piece of paperwork for you to sign that basically states you received everything, and we obviously can't get you to sign that until we have everything for you.
> 
> I did have to deliver packets the week of a wish sometimes, which I always hated because I knew it made my families crazy. But they did always get their information.
> 
> If you don't hear today or tomorrow, I'd call the chapter office (as opposed to your wish granters, who have no control over the packet or access to the information in it until it's in their hands and ready to deliver to you) again. If nothing else, they may be able to give you your flight information or confirmation number.



I am so glad you are here!  Because this would have made me a lot more nervous for her if you had not explained it!   Thank you!!



LindaBabe said:


> *Maroo *- how is Lauren making out at college?



I will do a "Lauren" update here shortly!  Complete with some pictures! 



mdfalls said:


> We are so excited.....just checked in (online) to our southwest airline flight for in the morning.  Leaving the house via limo at 6:50am for Spencer's wish trip!  And I'm still packing!!!!  I keep having to stop and take a break, just to keep from crying over the joy of it all.





So excited for you guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

mdfalls said:


> We are so excited.....just checked in (online) to our southwest airline flight for in the morning.  Leaving the house via limo at 6:50am for Spencer's wish trip!  And I'm still packing!!!!  I keep having to stop and take a break, just to keep from crying over the joy of it all.


*Have an amazing time and remember to BREATHE!!!*


camidges said:


> Hi guys, new here....  My son Ryan is 12 and is trach/vent dependent and in a wheelchair.  My hubby and I have taken him to DisneyLand a few times since we are on the west coast, but we've never been to DisneyWorld.  I am so scared of the logistics of flying across the country!
> *Congratulations on your wish trip for your son! Relax and let your wishgranters know your needs, they want to help and make this trip magical.*
> We just met with his MAW wish granters yesterday and we told them that we would like to send him to DisneyWorld for his wish.  (He is not very verbal so we were able to give our input).
> 
> We are waiting now to see if his wish will be approved.  In the meantime I am going to be reading up here on this forum to get as much info as I can, and I am sure that I will be asking a lot of questions here as they come up~
> 
> I am really excited for him!


*I am excited for your FAMILY!!!*


sarsop524 said:


> Just thought I would share a quick note.  This past Saturday our family was invited to an event that the sponsor of our wish was hosting.  The group sponsoring our wish hosts a car show every year with the proceeds going to Make a Wish.  It was so much fun...as soon as we were walking in people were calling sarah by name...kind of weirded her sister out at first  They had pics of Sarah in the program and on some collection jars that were scattered around, that was how everyone knew who we were!  They also presented Sarah with a bag filled with goodies!  It was a lot of fun, and kind of felt like our first bit of pixie dust


*How wonderful!!! I LOVE Pixie Dust and it comes from the most unusual places! *


maroo said:


> The DIS is really a great place to get to know other families with special kiddos - everyone needs someone around them that "gets" it!  So glad you are here!
> 
> *Because so many DON'T!! I have experienced that right here on the DIS I am afraid, as well as having some of my biggest concerns understood without having to explain! This thread is wonderful and I thank those who started it years ago and Maroo for keeping it going! *
> 
> I will do a "Lauren" update here shortly!  Complete with some pictures!



*
I can't wait!!!! 

Owensheart, I didn't capture the quote, but prayers for your little guy!! And you too Mom!*


----------



## Rx774

kritter47 said:


> How close do you live to the chapter office/wish granters? If it's a ways, it may very well come by mail. I always dropped mine off in person when I lived within an hour of my families, but there was one that lived waaaaay out there (2.5 hours or so) that we mailed it to.
> 
> I think we Fed-Ex'd the packet the one time that was in play on one of my wishes, but I didn't handle that directly so I'm not quite certain.
> 
> If the last time you talked to them was middle of last week, I don't think calling today or tomorrow would be out of line. At the very least, you can confirm the method of delivery (personal via wish granter or what type of mail service they're using) to know what to look for.



Not far at all. I'm hesitant to give our location, because i don't want to make it seem like we are ripping our chapter. They've been magnificent, and we couldn't ask for a greater pair of wish granters.   We will be dealing with them again, because our daughter's wish is next summer, next week is for my son. 

I was just corrected by my wife, that indeed they are supposed to come to our house to drop off the necessary items in person.  If we get nothing today, then we will call.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

mdfalls said:


> We are so excited.....just checked in (online) to our southwest airline flight for in the morning.  Leaving the house via limo at 6:50am for Spencer's wish trip!  And I'm still packing!!!!  I keep having to stop and take a break, just to keep from crying over the joy of it all.



 Hope you are having a wonderful trip, Does Anyone know when you check in can you all check in with the same southwest account or do you need a separate one for each person on the trip?


----------



## Lilfoot93

Not sure if anyone has seen this or used these guys. I found it on our local MAW chapters FB page. It is called Crops of Luv. 

http://cropsofluv.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=49

They will make a scrapbook for you of your wish child's trip! Sounds pretty neat! 

Jackie


----------



## Indykjt

It seems like lately we keep having tiny bits of magic every day, and today was no different!  I've updated our PTR a few minutes ago.

Plus, we took a leap today and ordered some pins off of Ebay to give the kids each a starter set to trade with.  I'm not sure who is more excited about trading pins... our 7 year old son or our 13 year old daughter!  We have read A LOT about pins and trading, and have seen the whole Good/Bad seller thread, so we hope we did okay.

We really wanted to do pin trading, because my son loves to focus on projects, and it seems like a perfect way for him to get some of his own special souvenirs!  Does anyone have any tips for making his pin trading as fun as can be?  We were wondering if lanyards are the best way to carry pins, or will he lose any off of them?  Also, how many pins should we bring for him to trade???  Lots of questions!


----------



## Mama2Josh

It's so exciting to read about everyone who is going through the same process we are. I can't wait until we have dates! We're STILL waiting on hearing back from MAW. They had to send us the paperwork again for more signatures, but now I think everything on our end is done. Now just waiting to hear from them where/when we're going. We were hoping for October, and that's coming up soon, so hopefully we'll be hearing from them shortly!
Can anyone tell me how we can get added to the list of wish-trippers in the first post? The link to Josh's PTR is below, and I will update it a lot more once I have something from MAW!
Ok - I'm off to take my Statistics final - wish me luck!
Tara


----------



## kritter47

Rx774 said:


> Not far at all. I'm hesitant to give our location, because i don't want to make it seem like we are ripping our chapter. They've been magnificent, and we couldn't ask for a greater pair of wish granters.   We will be dealing with them again, because our daughter's wish is next summer, next week is for my son.
> 
> I was just corrected by my wife, that indeed they are supposed to come to our house to drop off the necessary items in person.  If we get nothing today, then we will call.  Thanks for your advice.


Oh, no worries about the location! I was more wondering the proximity to the chapter office since you mentioned maybe receiving it via mail.

Hopefully you've heard from them by now!


----------



## yeti5353

Can any of the old hands tell me how seriousy the dress up stuff is taken for the parties at GKTW?  do just the young kids dress up, teens, adults? do people bring costumes for the halloween party and pirates and princess party or is it more a just happens sort of thing?  We wont be going to any disney halloween stuff.


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> Can any of the old hands tell me how seriousy the dress up stuff is taken for the parties at GKTW?  do just the young kids dress up, teens, adults? do people bring costumes for the halloween party and pirates and princess party or is it more a just happens sort of thing?  We wont be going to any disney halloween stuff.


*
ANYTHING GOES!!! It was one of our favorite parties. We all dressed up, the girls and I had matching Halloween skirts and haunted mansion shirts...it was a BLAST!! Costumes, street clothes...whatever you feel comfortable in. We got our faces painted that night (ME TOO!!) in the La-ti-da spa! Even my guys got tattoos. It was great fun and so much candy! We gave it away everywhere we went the rest of the week.*


----------



## Rx774

kritter47 said:


> Oh, no worries about the location! I was more wondering the proximity to the chapter office since you mentioned maybe receiving it via mail.
> 
> Hopefully you've heard from them by now!



We had, they are on their way today, to meet with my wife for her to sign off on everything, and give us our packet. Now... i can finally start to get excited.


----------



## carebearkidney

Quick post to say I'm catching up on the boards! Welcome to all the new wishers, good luck to those on and about to leave for their magical trip and hello friends to all those I have missed "seeing" over the past week.  
We meet our wish granters tomorrow - I can't believe it. It seems so surreal to me that this is actually starting to happen. So excited!!


----------



## nesser1981

yeti5353 said:


> Can any of the old hands tell me how seriousy the dress up stuff is taken for the parties at GKTW?  do just the young kids dress up, teens, adults? do people bring costumes for the halloween party and pirates and princess party or is it more a just happens sort of thing?  We wont be going to any disney halloween stuff.



We took old costumes with us.  The volunteers are dressed up.  The kids loved it. DD wore a princess dress to the p&p party & DS wore a pirate costume.  Check out our TR to see pictures.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

i am very newbie to this board and have no idea how it works or where to post and where to ask questions let alone where do i introduce us? lol help please?


----------



## nesser1981

DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am very newbie to this board and have no idea how it works or where to post and where to ask questions let alone where do i introduce us? lol help please?



Just start talking.  

You might want to start a Pre Trip Report.  Look at some of the others and that'll give you an idea of what to include, etc.  

We went on our DD's Make A Wish trip in March, it was wonderful.  You can check out her Pre Trip Report and our Completed Trip Report in my signature below.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

ok i made the PTR. Now how do i attach it to my posts?


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

i think i may have got it!


----------



## carebearkidney

DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am very newbie to this board and have no idea how it works or where to post and where to ask questions let alone where do i introduce us? lol help please?



Just say hi!  Can't wait to get to know your family soon! Welcome!


----------



## Lilfoot93

DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am very newbie to this board and have no idea how it works or where to post and where to ask questions let alone where do i introduce us? lol help please?



 Looking forward to getting to know you and your family. Can't wait to here about your kiddos wish! 



carebearkidney said:


> We meet our wish granters tomorrow - I can't believe it. It seems so surreal to me that this is actually starting to happen. So excited!!



Yay! Can't wait to hear his official wish! 

Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

nesser1981 said:


> The volunteers are dressed up.  The kids loved it.   Check out our TR to see pictures.



*Oh GREAT idea about reading about it on a Trip Report.  To check out my report on the Halloween party, CLICK HERE...I have LOTS of pictures (I had to link in three posts, so just click at the bottom of each page where I have it linked to see the next installment).*


----------



## blessedmom4

Indykjt said:


> It seems like lately we keep having tiny bits of magic every day, and today was no different!  I've updated our PTR a few minutes ago.
> *How exciting!!! I love Pixie Dust!*
> Plus, we took a leap today and ordered some pins off of Ebay to give the kids each a starter set to trade with.  I'm not sure who is more excited about trading pins... our 7 year old son or our 13 year old daughter!  We have read A LOT about pins and trading, and have seen the whole Good/Bad seller thread, so we hope we did okay.
> 
> We really wanted to do pin trading, because my son loves to focus on projects, and it seems like a perfect way for him to get some of his own special souvenirs!  Does anyone have any tips for making his pin trading as fun as can be?  We were wondering if lanyards are the best way to carry pins, or will he lose any off of them?  Also, how many pins should we bring for him to trade???  Lots of questions!


*My children definitely enjoy pin trading and have been doing it for years. 
We take as many as we can so they can trade; however, if they want to trade for others they have to give up a beloved one, if it is over the "stash" amount we have brought to trade...I prefer locking pin backs I purchase off of eBay. I have to say I have lost more pins than I care to think about and this helps slow them down. We wear them (Not ALL of them at once) on our lanyards. I typically keep most of the traders in a baggie in my bag.*



DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am very newbie to this board and have no idea how it works or where to post and where to ask questions let alone where do i introduce us? lol help please?



* So glad you are here!!!*


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

what exactly is pin trading? i am assuming there is a thread link somewhere?


----------



## blessedmom4

DelanaAndKyra said:


> what exactly is pin trading? i am assuming there is a thread link somewhere?


*
Click Here to read about official Disney pin trading.  *


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

thanks i figured someone would link me lol you guys rock!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Pin trading is such a cool idea! I jut ordered the pink lanyard with two pins, will order more pins later. I am so excited about her trip! I want her to make the very most of every little thing!!!


----------



## carebearkidney

My MIL is HUGE into pin trading - been doing it for over a decade! She goes to the pin event in September each year, has a website she maintains for trading and we always have to factor in time for her to interact with CMs and look for new pins.  I just love seeing all the new ones she comes home with, but I have too much in my house to get caught up to collecting more stuff...I think the collections of kids' toys, the dog's hair and the dishes left everywhere take up enough space!


----------



## camidges

My son has night-time nursing and we are pretty sure that we will be taking a nurse with us on our trip.  My question is if they expect the nurse to stay in our villa with us, or will they give the nurse her own room?  With hubby & I in one room and both boys in the kids room, all that would be left is the hide-a-bed in the living room, and we don't think it would afford her much privacy.  So I guess I am wondering if there has been a precedent set for this type of situation...  I know I will just inevitably have to wait until the details start materializing, but for now it is just one more thing to worry/think about...  Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## blessedmom4

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Pin trading is such a cool idea! I jut ordered the pink lanyard with two pins, will order more pins later. I am so excited about her trip! I want her to make the very most of every little thing!!!


*
Good for you!!! We have been pin trading since the beginning and had our first trade in March 2000 on a Disney trip. My oldest daughter was too young to do her own lanyard then, so when my boys traded, I traded for her! I was hooked! Just remember you can't do it all on a wish trip; however, you can be prepared so you can be part of what you choose!  So excited for you! *


----------



## maroo

camidges said:
			
		

> My son has night-time nursing and we are pretty sure that we will be taking a nurse with us on our trip.  My question is if they expect the nurse to stay in our villa with us, or will they give the nurse her own room?  With hubby & I in one room and both boys in the kids room, all that would be left is the hide-a-bed in the living room, and we don't think it would afford her much privacy.  So I guess I am wondering if there has been a precedent set for this type of situation...  I know I will just inevitably have to wait until the details start materializing, but for now it is just one more thing to worry/think about...  Has anyone had any experience with this?



I went as Lauren's nurse!

We actually stayed on site - not at GKTW - because GKTW was full that week. 

But they only give an extra villa to families with over 7 people. She will have a roll away bed in the villa, too, if she doesn't want the couch. 

Honestly - it was so awesome to go that I didn't care where I slept!

*** But...see newdrama12's post on the next page - she suggests you call your chapter or GKTW and ask them how they plan to house the nurse - because sometimes they do provide a separate hotel room.

I know I have heard of one family that had to bring two nurses (several kids with special needs) and they did provide separate housing for the nurses...so I know it has happened - may depend on family size, etc.


----------



## yeti5353

camidges said:


> My son has night-time nursing and we are pretty sure that we will be taking a nurse with us on our trip.  My question is if they expect the nurse to stay in our villa with us, or will they give the nurse her own room?  With hubby & I in one room and both boys in the kids room, all that would be left is the hide-a-bed in the living room, and we don't think it would afford her much privacy.  So I guess I am wondering if there has been a precedent set for this type of situation...  I know I will just inevitably have to wait until the details start materializing, but for now it is just one more thing to worry/think about...  Has anyone had any experience with this?



I know I have read trip reports with nursing before, I would just call or email GKTW and ask them how they handle this.  seems the easiest way to get the right answer.  I know they have ajoining villas...


----------



## maroo

I have more replies to do!

I got Lauren moved in the dorm yesterday!  I am exhausted!  When I get back to my computer today, I will post the Lauren update and make links on the first page of this thread... And I got excel for my Mac Friday - so those of u guys waiting on me for planning spreadsheets - I am getting a lot closer!!


----------



## newdrama12

camidges said:


> My son has night-time nursing and we are pretty sure that we will be taking a nurse with us on our trip.  My question is if they expect the nurse to stay in our villa with us, or will they give the nurse her own room?  With hubby & I in one room and both boys in the kids room, all that would be left is the hide-a-bed in the living room, and we don't think it would afford her much privacy.  So I guess I am wondering if there has been a precedent set for this type of situation...  I know I will just inevitably have to wait until the details start materializing, but for now it is just one more thing to worry/think about...  Has anyone had any experience with this?



I have seen in the past where the nurses have been rented a room at a nearby hotel as well, so that they and the families can have their privacy. It just depends, so I would contact GKTW or ask the wish organization about it.


----------



## maroo

newdrama12 said:


> I have seen in the past where the nurses have been rented a room at a nearby hotel as well, so that they and the families can have their privacy. It just depends, so I would contact GKTW or ask the wish organization about it.



That would be a really awesome thing to do for both the nurse and the family!!!!


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> I can't wait!!!!
> *



I just told Lauren that you guys are throwing popcorn at her.     And she cracked up laughing at me!  



She says I better get on it!!





Rx774 said:


> Not far at all. I'm hesitant to give our location, because i don't want to make it seem like we are ripping our chapter. They've been magnificent, and we couldn't ask for a greater pair of wish granters.   We will be dealing with them again, because our daughter's wish is next summer, next week is for my son.
> 
> I was just corrected by my wife, that indeed they are supposed to come to our house to drop off the necessary items in person.  If we get nothing today, then we will call.  Thanks for your advice.



I hope you have a GREAT time on your trip!!



jmerchlinsky said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful trip, Does Anyone know when you check in can you all check in with the same southwest account or do you need a separate one for each person on the trip?



Ur...I think you can check in on one account and just put in the confirmation number for each person....??  You will probably be allowed to pre-board anyway as a wish family.  Many of our families board first to wipe down seats before they let their kids on the plane anyway. 



Mama2Josh said:


> It's so exciting to read about everyone who is going through the same process we are. I can't wait until we have dates! We're STILL waiting on hearing back from MAW. They had to send us the paperwork again for more signatures, but now I think everything on our end is done. Now just waiting to hear from them where/when we're going. We were hoping for October, and that's coming up soon, so hopefully we'll be hearing from them shortly!
> Can anyone tell me how we can get added to the list of wish-trippers in the first post? The link to Josh's PTR is below, and I will update it a lot more once I have something from MAW!
> Ok - I'm off to take my Statistics final - wish me luck!
> Tara



I will add you in just a few minutes!!  
Good luck on the Final!  Lauren was going to have to take that class this semester, but the professor retired early, so she changed her schedule.  



yeti5353 said:


> Can any of the old hands tell me how seriousy the dress up stuff is taken for the parties at GKTW?  do just the young kids dress up, teens, adults? do people bring costumes for the halloween party and pirates and princess party or is it more a just happens sort of thing?  We wont be going to any disney halloween stuff.



At GKTW - you will see all types of folks!  Some will have gone all out and have coordinating costumes and many will be in clothes from the parks and not know what "night" it is at GKTW - Many families don't plan at all - so don't feel like you have to plan a bunch of stuff! 

We dressed up in cool layered simple stuff - Richard and Lisa dressed up as Salt and Pepper, Lauren was Tink from her costume at BBB, William just dressed up in his Karate uniform and I think I was cat in the hat??



DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am very newbie to this board and have no idea how it works or where to post and where to ask questions let alone where do i introduce us? lol help please?



You found us!! 

Check out Post #2 on this thread - on page one under the big list of reports - there are a bunch of FAQ with answers on there! 

!!



DelanaAndKyra said:


> ok i made the PTR. Now how do i attach it to my posts?





DelanaAndKyra said:


> i think i may have got it!



Awesome!


----------



## maroo

I messed this post up...ignore.


----------



## maroo

I am trying to fix this post...I will come back in a few to see if the pictures are regular sized..... 

Finally a Lauren update!  

I realize a few of you guys are new - so I will introduce Lauren first - 






She has a diagnosis of Cerebral Palsy and "something else" that is unknown as of now.  They have ruled out Muscular Dystrophy and they do know she has some Mito mutations, but not sure what came first.  She speaks clearly and is normal from the "chin" up.  We used to say "neck" up, but she has a pretty crooked neck now!  

I am trying to remember what was going on before I had to stop posting on the DIS - It was around September/October last year - so I will start there!  

If you want the short version...

Lauren is doing GREAT!    School has been fantastic!  She has a 4.00 so far.    And she is really, really happy!


For those of you guys that want the longer version...

In September of last year Lauren went through Rush, which is basically like a typical "sorority" rush experience, except that her college allows everyone who wants to be in a "Tribe" participate - which is a huge plus for the whole experience, really!  The girls get to pick the one they want and then it is sort of like a lottery process rather than any type of voting.  Most girls end up with their first choice - and Lauren got hers!  She was so happy "Squeal Day!"






During the rush process, she got to be in a skit where a bunch of her new "sisters" did a cool dance in black lights - and she was in the dance with her wheelchair fully decorated with lights that outlined her entire chair.  It was fun!  I wish I had better pictures of it - but I don't have a camera powerful enough to get good pictures of a black light dance!






In October, Lauren got sick on Saturday afternoon and ended up in the hospital for a quick appendectomy!   

In typical Lauren fashion - she laughed and smiled through the whole thing - and was back at school within 3 days.  Crazy girl!  She hates to miss class! 






Lauren has had a lot of fun going to the dances and activities with her Tribe - Here are some of my favorite pics of these events...


LOVE this one!  Dancing with her sweet date!






Her formal in New Orleans.  This was a big weekend for her!






This is one of her amazing friends, Rachel, helping her put her makeup on for the event!






Her friends here at school have been so precious to her!  They help her eat, take her places and let the nurses take a break (or do mounds and mounds of laundry!)    We could not ask for a better college environment for her!

Lauren spends a TON of time doing this....






Lauren works her tail off!  She studies so much - and has to work so hard to get her assignments completed.  This is probably Spanish or something that she has to "write" - some of her assignments are dictated and some are typed - but she works very hard!  

She does take an occasional break, though!

Like this one...






And...uh...ignore the little dog in the corner.    She isn't really supposed to be in the dorm... She was...uh...ur...Photoshopped in.  ha!


Over the summer, Lauren went to a camp for disabled kids and adults in Texas and had a BLAST!  One of the things she did was a ZIPLINE!  The full thing, from what I understand!  Here she is before they let her go...







Then just a few weeks ago, Lauren met my friends precious baby and they let her hold her.  The baby is really calm and Lauren actually did a great job "rocking" her - she even spun her really gently in her chair if she got fussy and did a good job pacifying little Abigail!  






Then this is Lauren and her Mom...if you won't tell anyone , I will post a picture of them in my pool from this summer....






Lisa (Lauren's Mom), of course, stays with Lauren at the dorm, too - so we split the nights. The dorm is not co-ed, so her Daddy can't come up there - but he does a lot to help her on the nights during the summer and school holidays!  


Lauren is a joy to be around.  She is such a hard worker and is so sweet to the people who take care of her that it is not a "chore" to help her!  And I have met so many of her friends and feel like a college student that never has to go to class!  (All the fun, no tuition and $4.00 dinners!)  I am actually having a lot of fun myself!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Oh my gracious Maroo, THANK YOU for updating us on the amazing Lauren! What a beautiful talented young lady!! We should all emulate her and what a sweet spirit she has. She looks like she is having the time of her life and working hard on top of it all and I am so thankful she is continuing to show that incredible sprit to so many!!!*


----------



## carebearkidney

Loved the Lauren update - what an amazing and beautiful young woman! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilfoot93

What a wonderful update on Lauren!! She is an amazing young lady! 

Jackie


----------



## Rx774

I will eventually post a trip report,  it's just the way we feel now... not really looking forward to it. 

We are at Disneyland for our 6YO's wish.  Flight was bad, 2/3 of the bathrooms didn't work, which means 1/2 hour lines in the middle of the aisle, waiting for the potty. Arrive almost an hour late, rental went smoothly. Drive just about an hour to get to Paradise Pier (traffic).  We get there, with reservation confirmation in hand, and realize right away there's a problem, since PP way no clue we are supposed to be staying there. We spend over a 1/2 hour in the lobby, observing other families check in.  Long story short, there was some type of mix-up and despite our confirmation, we were never meant to stay at PP.  I'get done EXTENSIVE research on MAW trips to DL, and just about everytime the MAW family stays insure at PP, or Grand Californian. We were embarassed and saddened  upon our understanding that we wouldn't be staying there. Our kids were exhausted, frustrated and also deeply disappointed that we had to pack our van up and leave.

Anyone else ever experience or hear of a situation like this??? Hard to plead one's case to the emergency hotline without sounding ungrateful  to what should still  amount to a wonderful experience.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Rx774 said:


> I will eventually post a trip report,  it's just the way we feel now... not really looking forward to it.
> 
> We are at Disneyland for our 6YO's wish.  Flight was bad, 2/3 of the bathrooms didn't work, which means 1/2 hour lines in the middle of the aisle, waiting for the potty. Arrive almost an hour late, rental went smoothly. Drive just about an hour to get to Paradise Pier (traffic).  We get there, with reservation confirmation in hand, and realize right away there's a problem, since PP way no clue we are supposed to be staying there. We spend over a 1/2 hour in the lobby, observing other families check in.  Long story short, there was some type of mix-up and despite our confirmation, we were never meant to stay at PP.  I'get done EXTENSIVE research on MAW trips to DL, and just about everytime the MAW family stays insure at PP, or Grand Californian. We were embarassed and saddened  upon our understanding that we wouldn't be staying there. Our kids were exhausted, frustrated and also deeply disappointed that we had to pack our van up and leave.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience or hear of a situation like this??? Hard to plead one's case to the emergency hotline without sounding ungrateful  to what should still  amount to a wonderful experience.



Sorry to hear that the trip did not get off to a great start Did the hotel let you know where you were suppose to be staying? Hoping the rest of your trip is magical! 

Jackie


----------



## sarsop524

Hopefully the bad is over now and only a wonderful trip will be in front of you!  Sorry that it started out so crappy, I will pray for the rest of the trip to smoothly for you!



Rx774 said:


> I will eventually post a trip report,  it's just the way we feel now... not really looking forward to it.
> 
> We are at Disneyland for our 6YO's wish.  Flight was bad, 2/3 of the bathrooms didn't work, which means 1/2 hour lines in the middle of the aisle, waiting for the potty. Arrive almost an hour late, rental went smoothly. Drive just about an hour to get to Paradise Pier (traffic).  We get there, with reservation confirmation in hand, and realize right away there's a problem, since PP way no clue we are supposed to be staying there. We spend over a 1/2 hour in the lobby, observing other families check in.  Long story short, there was some type of mix-up and despite our confirmation, we were never meant to stay at PP.  I'get done EXTENSIVE research on MAW trips to DL, and just about everytime the MAW family stays insure at PP, or Grand Californian. We were embarassed and saddened  upon our understanding that we wouldn't be staying there. Our kids were exhausted, frustrated and also deeply disappointed that we had to pack our van up and leave.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience or hear of a situation like this??? Hard to plead one's case to the emergency hotline without sounding ungrateful  to what should still  amount to a wonderful experience.


----------



## LindaBabe

Maroo, THANk you so much for the Lauren Update!  She is beautiful clean through and I'm so glad she's having a wonderful time - she has earned it!




Rx774 said:


> I will eventually post a trip report,  it's just the way we feel now... not really looking forward to it. . . . We were embarassed and saddened  upon our understanding that we wouldn't be staying there. Our kids were exhausted, frustrated and also deeply disappointed that we had to pack our van up and leave.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience or hear of a situation like this??? Hard to plead one's case to the emergency hotline without sounding ungrateful  to what should still  amount to a wonderful experience.



You poor poor people   That's TERRIBLE.  Where in heaven's name did they send you?  (Hoping there's an upturn coming for you guys soon!)


----------



## Momtokcc

Miamakesawish said:


> Hi there.  I am new to DISboards, and hope I am posting this correctly.  My little Mia was granted a wish trip and our family can't wait.  I am excited to get my feet wet and read all about previous wish trips.  This thread is so wonderful... thank you to everyone who is willing to help out us newbies.
> 
> I wrote a tiny bit of Mia's story on a pre-trip report.  Thanks for the help on being able to post a picture.  I will hopefully get the hang of this.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45797860#post45797860
> 
> I hope that link is right.
> 
> Mimi- Mia's mom (wish kid)



Hi and welcome!!  I read your report so far, can't wait to read more!  We will be going on Oct. 20th.


----------



## Momtokcc

Maroo,
I loved reading the update about Lauren and seeing the pics.  She is a beautiful young lady!  Thanks for sharing the update with us!!


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *Oh my gracious Maroo, THANK YOU for updating us on the amazing Lauren! What a beautiful talented young lady!! We should all emulate her and what a sweet spirit she has. She looks like she is having the time of her life and working hard on top of it all and I am so thankful she is continuing to show that incredible sprit to so many!!!*



You are so welcome!  I totally agree!  If I could emulate Lauren I would have a much better attitude in life!

She is having so much fun!!!!!  In fact...I need some help in here in a minute - ideas...I need to make her a crazy costume.  



carebearkidney said:


> Loved the Lauren update - what an amazing and beautiful young woman! Thanks for sharing!



I am so glad to share Lauren with the DIS world - The world could do with some more Lauren! 



Lilfoot93 said:


> What a wonderful update on Lauren!! She is an amazing young lady!
> 
> Jackie



Thank you!  

She is Amazing!!!!



Rx774 said:


> I will eventually post a trip report,  it's just the way we feel now... not really looking forward to it.
> 
> We are at Disneyland for our 6YO's wish.  Flight was bad, 2/3 of the bathrooms didn't work, which means 1/2 hour lines in the middle of the aisle, waiting for the potty. Arrive almost an hour late, rental went smoothly. Drive just about an hour to get to Paradise Pier (traffic).  We get there, with reservation confirmation in hand, and realize right away there's a problem, since PP way no clue we are supposed to be staying there. We spend over a 1/2 hour in the lobby, observing other families check in.  Long story short, there was some type of mix-up and despite our confirmation, we were never meant to stay at PP.  I'get done EXTENSIVE research on MAW trips to DL, and just about everytime the MAW family stays insure at PP, or Grand Californian. We were embarassed and saddened  upon our understanding that we wouldn't be staying there. Our kids were exhausted, frustrated and also deeply disappointed that we had to pack our van up and leave.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience or hear of a situation like this??? Hard to plead one's case to the emergency hotline without sounding ungrateful  to what should still  amount to a wonderful experience.



Oh my gosh!!!!!! 

What did they do?!?  

I really, really hope it gets better for you guys very soon!  



LindaBabe said:


> Maroo, THANk you so much for the Lauren Update!  She is beautiful clean through and I'm so glad she's having a wonderful time - she has earned it!



  She is a beautiful princess!!!


----------



## maroo

Momtokcc said:


> Maroo,
> I loved reading the update about Lauren and seeing the pics.  She is a beautiful young lady!  Thanks for sharing the update with us!!



Thank you!  I always love talking about Lauren!  She is an amazing young lady!


----------



## taniabsn

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45901527#post45901527

Here is my link and I wanted to get it on the first page of "Waiting for our Dates". 

I read the instructions but I just don't get it.  I think I'm tired.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

We received our flight plans this week  The kids are counting down the days. Thanks Maroo for the plans. It really helped


----------



## Lilfoot93

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received our flight plans this week  The kids are counting down the days. Thanks Maroo for the plans. It really helped




How exciting to get your flight info It is getting so close. Everyone must be getting so excited! Can't wait to hear about your magical trip! 

Jackie


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Maroo, thank you for the update! I actually just came across your MAW YouTube video today, so was excited to see Lauren's life update!


----------



## carebearkidney

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received our flight plans this week  The kids are counting down the days. Thanks Maroo for the plans. It really helped



How exciting!!! Hope you have smooth sailing...well, flying!


----------



## yeti5353

Momtokcc said:


> Maroo,
> I loved reading the update about Lauren and seeing the pics.  She is a beautiful young lady!  Thanks for sharing the update with us!!



me too

and hey we are going to be there at the same time, Oct 19-25


----------



## Momtokcc

yeti5353 said:


> me too
> 
> and hey we are going to be there at the same time, Oct 19-25



I hope we will be able to meet!  That would be so cool!!


----------



## yeti5353

Momtokcc said:


> I hope we will be able to meet!  That would be so cool!!



and i will have bracelets to give away!  we are pretty easy to spot, both my girls are adopted from China and I am caucasian.


----------



## connie005

we will be there oct 21-27


----------



## yeti5353

connie005 said:


> we will be there oct 21-27



hope we get to meet up!


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

MAW Help please! My daughter has been accepted into MAW and all she wants to do is go to Disney! Our wish grantors are coming over next week! I was wondering how far out for dates should we give them? If it was her choice we'd go tomorrow! Thanks for your help and I hope to get our story up tonight!


----------



## nesser1981

Emmaswishtrip said:


> MAW Help please! My daughter has been accepted into MAW and all she wants to do is go to Disney! Our wish grantors are coming over next week! I was wondering how far out for dates should we give them? If it was her choice we'd go tomorrow! Thanks for your help and I hope to get our story up tonight!



They'll want you to give them 3 dates you'd like to go.  We met with our Wish Grantors in early October 2011 and our first choice dates were February 27-March 3rd and we got the dates we wanted.  I'd say you'd probably want to go at least 3 or 4 months out.  Unless there is a medical reason to do them super soon.     We didn't find out we had our dates until the 46 days before leaving.  So like early January we found out for sure, but we also had the holidays mixed in there too.  The wish grantors might know too, seems like ours told us what dates would be really hard to do.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

nesser1981 said:


> They'll want you to give them 3 dates you'd like to go.  We met with our Wish Grantors in early October 2011 and our first choice dates were February 27-March 3rd and we got the dates we wanted.  I'd say you'd probably want to go at least 3 or 4 months out.  Unless there is a medical reason to do them super soon.     We didn't find out we had our dates until the 46 days before leaving.  So like early January we found out for sure, but we also had the holidays mixed in there too.  The wish grantors might know too, seems like ours told us what dates would be really hard to do.



Thank you so much! Just posted on the pre-trip board with Emma's story! We are so excited! Hoping we can go sooner then later as Emma will over heat very easily!


----------



## SillyNellie

My 8 yr daughter Sarah has a rare form of brain cancer. We signed up for MAW and everything has gone so quickly. Our wish volunteer came to the house 2 weeks ago and we just found out that we have been approved for a disney cruise. We should be hearing from them Monday with the official reservation. They were calling today to book it. 

Anyone have suggestions for us?


----------



## carebearkidney

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Thank you so much! Just posted on the pre-trip board with Emma's story! We are so excited! Hoping we can go sooner then later as Emma will over heat very easily!



Welcome! I'll head over and have a look. 
We met with our wish granters last Saturday, got pre-approved by Tuesday and now everything is 100% approved and they are looking at our dates.  Our first choice of dates isn't until February, but they asked if we wanted to be down there for Thanksgiving! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## carebearkidney

SillyNellie said:


> My 8 yr daughter Sarah has a rare form of brain cancer. We signed up for MAW and everything has gone so quickly. Our wish volunteer came to the house 2 weeks ago and we just found out that we have been approved for a disney cruise. We should be hearing from them Monday with the official reservation. They were calling today to book it.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for us?



Welcome!  My only suggestion is pretty easy - have fun!  I don't think you'll have problems with that one.  Never been on a Disney cruise, but can't wait to read about your trip! When are thinking of going?


----------



## SillyNellie

carebearkidney said:


> Welcome!  My only suggestion is pretty easy - have fun!  I don't think you'll have problems with that one.  Never been on a Disney cruise, but can't wait to read about your trip! When are thinking of going?



They are booking us on the Hawaii cruise on the Wonder sailing October 14...so just 7 weeks away!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Emmaswishtrip said:


> MAW Help please! My daughter has been accepted into MAW and all she wants to do is go to Disney! Our wish grantors are coming over next week! I was wondering how far out for dates should we give them? If it was her choice we'd go tomorrow! Thanks for your help and I hope to get our story up tonight!



How exciting your daughter gets a wish and knows exactly what she wants to do! Trev's wish grantors came out the middle of June and said we could pick a date as early as September 1st. We picked May though as Trev wants to do Star Wars Weekend. Going over now to check out your PTR.



SillyNellie said:


> My 8 yr daughter Sarah has a rare form of brain cancer. We signed up for MAW and everything has gone so quickly. Our wish volunteer came to the house 2 weeks ago and we just found out that we have been approved for a disney cruise. We should be hearing from them Monday with the official reservation. They were calling today to book it.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for us?



I just wanted to say I hope she has a wonderful time on her cruise!

Jackie


----------



## maroo

Hello peeps!!  

I hope everyone is doing well!

Is anyone headed to GKTW this week?!?  I hope not...sounds like it is going to be stormy!



taniabsn said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45901527#post45901527
> 
> Here is my link and I wanted to get it on the first page of "Waiting for our Dates".
> 
> I read the instructions but I just don't get it.  I think I'm tired.



I will link you on there! 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We received our flight plans this week  The kids are counting down the days. Thanks Maroo for the plans. It really helped



I am so glad!!  If anyone else needs a planner, PM me and let me know! 



Threeboysandachickie said:


> Maroo, thank you for the update! I actually just came across your MAW YouTube video today, so was excited to see Lauren's life update!



Really?!?  I loved making that video!



connie005 said:


> we will be there oct 21-27







Emmaswishtrip said:


> MAW Help please! My daughter has been accepted into MAW and all she wants to do is go to Disney! Our wish grantors are coming over next week! I was wondering how far out for dates should we give them? If it was her choice we'd go tomorrow! Thanks for your help and I hope to get our story up tonight!



Are you interested in any particular parties?  Or any particular time of year?

I personally LOVE the early December time - and January is really quiet at Disney and usually good weather - a lot cooler!

Feb is good - 

I would stay away from Spring Break - unless your school schedule helps you to be off for a school holiday - 

May is a great time to go, too!!  

The summer works...of course...but that is forever away!  



SillyNellie said:


> My 8 yr daughter Sarah has a rare form of brain cancer. We signed up for MAW and everything has gone so quickly. Our wish volunteer came to the house 2 weeks ago and we just found out that we have been approved for a disney cruise. We should be hearing from them Monday with the official reservation. They were calling today to book it.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for us?



I am so sorry that she is sick!    But I am so glad that you guys are getting a Dreamy cruise!!   



carebearkidney said:


> Welcome! I'll head over and have a look.
> We met with our wish granters last Saturday, got pre-approved by Tuesday and now everything is 100% approved and they are looking at our dates.  Our first choice of dates isn't until February, but they asked if we wanted to be down there for Thanksgiving! Decisions, decisions!





I love Thanksgiving time!    Good weather!  You get to see the Osbourne Lights and other Christmas things for Disney! 



SillyNellie said:


> They are booking us on the Hawaii cruise on the Wonder sailing October 14...so just 7 weeks away!!


----------



## yeti5353

Here is how we are are planning the schedule- it was tough because some things were non negotiable to Miss Wish and it is her wish.  
conditions: no halloween events at parks (afraid it might be scarey)
must do halloween at GKTW and Pirated and Princess party

if you have thoughts and suggestions please share!

Oct 19 arrive at 12:05  pirates and princess party

Oct 20  breakfast with stitch at Ohana
           Animal kingdom and maybe a bit at Hollywood

Oct 21  Discovery Cove and candy land game at GKTW

Oct 22  Seaworld
            Halloween party at GKTW

Oct 23 EPCOT  probably all day  (food and wine festival going on so predicted best day)

Oct 24 magic kingdom  with fireworks

Oct 25  depart at 1:00


thanks 
Deb


----------



## nesser1981

I think it all looks really great.  
Is her wish to go to Discovery Cove?  



yeti5353 said:


> Here is how we are are planning the schedule- it was tough because some things were non negotiable to Miss Wish and it is her wish.
> conditions: no halloween events at parks (afraid it might be scarey)
> must do halloween at GKTW and Pirated and Princess party
> 
> if you have thoughts and suggestions please share!
> 
> Oct 19 arrive at 12:05  pirates and princess party
> 
> Oct 20  breakfast with stitch at Ohana
> Animal kingdom and maybe a bit at Hollywood
> 
> Oct 21  Discovery Cove and candy land game at GKTW
> 
> Oct 22  Seaworld
> Halloween party at GKTW
> 
> Oct 23 EPCOT  probably all day  (food and wine festival going on so predicted best day)
> 
> Oct 24 magic kingdom  with fireworks
> 
> Oct 25  depart at 1:00
> 
> 
> thanks
> Deb


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

maroo said:


> Hello peeps!!
> Are you interested in any particular parties?  Or any particular time of year?
> 
> I personally LOVE the early December time - and January is really quiet at Disney and usually good weather - a lot cooler!
> 
> Feb is good -
> 
> I would stay away from Spring Break - unless your school schedule helps you to be off for a school holiday -
> 
> May is a great time to go, too!!
> 
> The summer works...of course...but that is forever away!




I'm hoping for the sooner the better but I'm not sure how soon to ask for? We have our wish grantors coming over on Friday night and hopefully they don't think I'm crazy for wanting to go in 2012! Also how do I get my PTR on this board? New to all of this!


----------



## yeti5353

nesser1981 said:


> I think it all looks really great.
> Is her wish to go to Discovery Cove?



Yes and officially no.
If she did discovery cove as her wish we could only have a 5 day 4 night trip. so she chose disney for the 7/6 trip.  When we sold our camper this summer I put away enough for us to go to discovery cove and paid for once we had dates.  Trying to do it all.....

I wish we could have separated the sea world/discovery cove days and the epcot magic kingdom days but trying to get the parties in she wants (we wont be there for Christmas ) and trying to avoid epcot on the weekend due to the wine festival made it really tough.


----------



## sgodderz

Hi there. My daughter was diagnosed with a Pilocystic Astrocytoma (A brain tumor) and we found out that we were approved for a wish from Make-A-Wish. We did our first meeting and everything is moving along, but I am not sure how to really post anything on here like all the posts I was reading. Abby chose Disney World or the Beach so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## carebearkidney

sgodderz said:


> Hi there. My daughter was diagnosed with a Pilocystic Astrocytoma (A brain tumor) and we found out that we were approved for a wish from Make-A-Wish. We did our first meeting and everything is moving along, but I am not sure how to really post anything on here like all the posts I was reading. Abby chose Disney World or the Beach so I guess we will see what happens.



Welcome to the Wish forum! It's not the ocean, but Disney does have a "beach", so hopefully both of her wishes can come true on her trip! You can head out of this forum and go to the Trip Report forum to begin your PTR for the wish trip. Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## nesser1981

Discovery Cove sounds awesome!  I bet you'll have an awesome time.

Yeah, its hard to fit everything in.  Just an FYI, we did most of the parties, and for someone her age, I'd say, don't give up time at the parks to make the parties.  They're fun, but if my kids would have been older, we'd probably have stayed out later.  None were anything worth planning my day around.  



yeti5353 said:


> Yes and officially no.
> If she did discovery cove as her wish we could only have a 5 day 4 night trip. so she chose disney for the 7/6 trip.  When we sold our camper this summer I put away enough for us to go to discovery cove and paid for once we had dates.  Trying to do it all.....
> 
> I wish we could have separated the sea world/discovery cove days and the epcot magic kingdom days but trying to get the parties in she wants (we wont be there for Christmas ) and trying to avoid epcot on the weekend due to the wine festival made it really tough.


----------



## nesser1981

You can get to the ocean really easy from Orlando, the Gulf Coast is about an hour & a half away and the Atlantic is probably only an hour away, depending on where you go.  



sgodderz said:


> Hi there. My daughter was diagnosed with a Pilocystic Astrocytoma (A brain tumor) and we found out that we were approved for a wish from Make-A-Wish. We did our first meeting and everything is moving along, but I am not sure how to really post anything on here like all the posts I was reading. Abby chose Disney World or the Beach so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## yeti5353

nesser1981 said:


> Discovery Cove sounds awesome!  I bet you'll have an awesome time.
> 
> Yeah, its hard to fit everything in.  Just an FYI, we did most of the parties, and for someone her age, I'd say, don't give up time at the parks to make the parties.  They're fun, but if my kids would have been older, we'd probably have stayed out later.  None were anything worth planning my day around.



she is a tiny bit delayed, but still i agree on the parties. i called GKTW and asked their opinion, other than Christmas- which we will miss anyway, she said some of them are really short depending on how many kids are there, more for the younger crowd, and to round out the day for those too weak or young to do full park days.   but we want to spend some time at GKTW so that gives us time to do stuff there if the party does not pan out etc.  Still I am sure since we are there in Octoberer the halloween party will be a fun thing for her and Pirates and princesses probably too.  She really wanted to do village idol but I could not fit in in and let her choose two.


----------



## nesser1981

Our favorite was the Pirates & Princess Party.  we did all I think except the Wednesday night activity, village idol maybe.  And we didn't do Candyland because the playground was closed the week we were there, and we left on a Sunday afternoon.  

The BBQ on Tuesday by the pool was really nice too.  She'll have an amazing time.  We tried to be back early most days, I didn't want the kids overly tired and they wanted to swim.  LOL!  I think our MK day we got back to the village around 6:30 and then our Hollywood Studios day it was like 5:30, because we did DTD too, that day was hot, so we went to our villa that night.  

Another thing I didn't love about the parties, they didn't start until late, you know?  I don't remember exact times, but my kiddos were usually in bed between 7 & 7:30, I think the earliest I managed to get them in bed on the trip was 8 one night.  My son was grumpy in the mornings.  





yeti5353 said:


> she is a tiny bit delayed, but still i agree on the parties. i called GKTW and asked their opinion, other than Christmas- which we will miss anyway, she said some of them are really short depending on how many kids are there, more for the younger crowd, and to round out the day for those too weak or young to do full park days.   but we want to spend some time at GKTW so that gives us time to do stuff there if the party does not pan out etc.  Still I am sure since we are there in Octoberer the halloween party will be a fun thing for her and Pirates and princesses probably too.  She really wanted to do village idol but I could not fit in in and let her choose two.


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

I had Savannah (our hopefully wish kid) at her Pediatrician's office on Friday and her doctor said she had not yet recieved any forms via fax (or otherwise) from Make A Wish.  What gives?!

It was over THREE weeks ago that I had called (and followed up with an email --that got no response) to give them Savannah's Pediatrcian's office number and fax number. 

We are going on three months now since our initial contact with Make A Wish and the eligibilty forms have yet to make it into the hands of her doctor --who is more than willing to sign them!

Should I call again??? It would be the third time. I know they are behind and I hate to be a pain in the you know what but man, this is discouraging. 

Meanwhile, Tuesday is 180 days from when we plan to go to Disney. (The week our children have off of school)

We have booked what we hope will be the extension to the Make A Wish trip from March 1st - March 4th in a one bedroom at Bay Lake Tower. I am renting DVC points from a friend of a friend. The gal that we purchased them from used to volunteer every Thursday at Give Kids the World while she was in the Disney College Program. (This really warmed my heart!!) 

Our plan if we never hear back from Make A Wish is to use Hilton Honors points to stay at one of the Down Town Disney Hilton brand hotels (Double Tree or Hilton). Don't know how long we should wait before making that reservation. 

Praying, praying, praying...


----------



## yeti5353

Should I call again??? It would be the third time. I know they are behind and I hate to be a pain in the you know what but man, this is discouraging. 

Meanwhile, Tuesday is 180 days from when we plan to go to Disney. (The week our children have off of school)

Frustrating for sure.  can you email someone?


----------



## nesser1981

I don't think it would hurt to call again, but we didn't find out our dates until 46 days before we were suppose to leave.  However, I think our entire process took exactly 6 months from submitting the paperwork to actually going on DD's trip.

I called trying to find out about our dates about 2 months before we were hoping to leave and then they had all of our stuff ready to go within 2 weeks.  They understand you & your kiddo are excited.   



AmberGreenawalt said:


> I had Savannah (our hopefully wish kid) at her Pediatrician's office on Friday and her doctor said she had not yet recieved any forms via fax (or otherwise) from Make A Wish.  What gives?!
> 
> It was over THREE weeks ago that I had called (and followed up with an email --that got no response) to give them Savannah's Pediatrcian's office number and fax number.
> 
> We are going on three months now since our initial contact with Make A Wish and the eligibilty forms have yet to make it into the hands of her doctor --who is more than willing to sign them!
> 
> Should I call again??? It would be the third time. I know they are behind and I hate to be a pain in the you know what but man, this is discouraging.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tuesday is 180 days from when we plan to go to Disney. (The week our children have off of school)
> 
> We have booked what we hope will be the extension to the Make A Wish trip from March 1st - March 4th in a one bedroom at Bay Lake Tower. I am renting DVC points from a friend of a friend. The gal that we purchased them from used to volunteer every Thursday at Give Kids the World while she was in the Disney College Program. (This really warmed my heart!!)
> 
> Our plan if we never hear back from Make A Wish is to use Hilton Honors points to stay at one of the Down Town Disney Hilton brand hotels (Double Tree or Hilton). Don't know how long we should wait before making that reservation.
> 
> Praying, praying, praying...


----------



## sgodderz

Hey... I am not sure where the place is to do the report for Abby... Can someone paste the link or something?


----------



## maroo

Emmaswishtrip said:


> I'm hoping for the sooner the better but I'm not sure how soon to ask for? We have our wish grantors coming over on Friday night and hopefully they don't think I'm crazy for wanting to go in 2012! Also how do I get my PTR on this board? New to all of this!



I found your pre-trip report! 

I put a link on the first page of this thread!  And if you want to make a  link on your signature, there are instructions on the 2nd post of this thread - which may help you if you want to attract some more traffic.  



yeti5353 said:


> Yes and officially no.
> If she did discovery cove as her wish we could only have a 5 day 4 night trip. so she chose disney for the 7/6 trip.  When we sold our camper this summer I put away enough for us to go to discovery cove and paid for once we had dates.  Trying to do it all.....
> 
> I wish we could have separated the sea world/discovery cove days and the epcot magic kingdom days but trying to get the parties in she wants (we wont be there for Christmas ) and trying to avoid epcot on the weekend due to the wine festival made it really tough.



This is such a good idea!!  We wanted to do this, too - with Lauren - do Discovery Cove and Disney - but we just didn't have enough time to do it all...and not enough money - but this is great that you guys get to do it!!   I have seen several wish families do this and it is a special day for sure! 



sgodderz said:


> Hi there. My daughter was diagnosed with a Pilocystic Astrocytoma (A brain tumor) and we found out that we were approved for a wish from Make-A-Wish. We did our first meeting and everything is moving along, but I am not sure how to really post anything on here like all the posts I was reading. Abby chose Disney World or the Beach so I guess we will see what happens.



Welcome!!   

We are so glad you are here!  

The first place to start is probably on the first page of this thread - on the 2nd post - it has a lot of FAQ that will help you navigate the DIS and give some info about wish trips!  

It would be totally cool to do BOTH - take a day and go to a "real" beach and do Disney - several families have done this on their trips and the locals can tell you exactly how that all works.  



carebearkidney said:


> Welcome to the Wish forum! It's not the ocean, but Disney does have a "beach", so hopefully both of her wishes can come true on her trip! You can head out of this forum and go to the Trip Report forum to begin your PTR for the wish trip. Can't wait to read all about it!







yeti5353 said:


> she is a tiny bit delayed, but still i agree on the parties. i called GKTW and asked their opinion, other than Christmas- which we will miss anyway, she said some of them are really short depending on how many kids are there, more for the younger crowd, and to round out the day for those too weak or young to do full park days.   but we want to spend some time at GKTW so that gives us time to do stuff there if the party does not pan out etc.  Still I am sure since we are there in Octoberer the halloween party will be a fun thing for her and Pirates and princesses probably too.  She really wanted to do village idol but I could not fit in in and let her choose two.



I didn't think Lauren would be excited about the parties - but she really enjoyed the Birthday party - she liked being treated like a kid when she was at GKTW - for some reason. 



AmberGreenawalt said:


> I had Savannah (our hopefully wish kid) at her Pediatrician's office on Friday and her doctor said she had not yet recieved any forms via fax (or otherwise) from Make A Wish.  What gives?!
> 
> It was over THREE weeks ago that I had called (and followed up with an email --that got no response) to give them Savannah's Pediatrcian's office number and fax number.
> 
> We are going on three months now since our initial contact with Make A Wish and the eligibilty forms have yet to make it into the hands of her doctor --who is more than willing to sign them!
> 
> Should I call again??? It would be the third time. I know they are behind and I hate to be a pain in the you know what but man, this is discouraging.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tuesday is 180 days from when we plan to go to Disney. (The week our children have off of school)
> 
> We have booked what we hope will be the extension to the Make A Wish trip from March 1st - March 4th in a one bedroom at Bay Lake Tower. I am renting DVC points from a friend of a friend. The gal that we purchased them from used to volunteer every Thursday at Give Kids the World while she was in the Disney College Program. (This really warmed my heart!!)
> 
> Our plan if we never hear back from Make A Wish is to use Hilton Honors points to stay at one of the Down Town Disney Hilton brand hotels (Double Tree or Hilton). Don't know how long we should wait before making that reservation.
> 
> Praying, praying, praying...



I would definitely call them again and just politely check the status.  I know they are so busy - but if it has been that long, then hopefully they will understand you wanting to check the progress...or just make sure they don't need anything else from you to get the ball rolling?  

I am sure they are way behind on stuff and just going these as they can get to them...But I know you, so I know you will be polite...and I think that is the key!  



sgodderz said:


> Hey... I am not sure where the place is to do the report for Abby... Can someone paste the link or something?



 

You can do it on the pre-trip report board - that is the best place for people to find it!  

You will need 10 posts, I think - to be able to post a thread like that...??  

And to be able to post pictures. 

Check the 2nd post of this thread and it will have a lot of info! 

Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## maroo

Monday and Tuesday are busy days for me - so it may be Wednesday before I can get back on the DIS - 

And it looks like we may have ISAAC to deal with.  

So...it may be a little crazy for me in the next few days.  I am hoping Isaac will go away!  

But I will try to drop by here at least a little bit before the storm comes...if it decides not to take my suggestion and just evaporate in the ocean.


----------



## blessedmom4

AmberGreenawalt said:


> I had Savannah (our hopefully wish kid) at her Pediatrician's office on Friday and her doctor said she had not yet recieved any forms via fax (or otherwise) from Make A Wish.  What gives?!
> 
> It was over THREE weeks ago that I had called (and followed up with an email --that got no response) to give them Savannah's Pediatrcian's office number and fax number.
> 
> We are going on three months now since our initial contact with Make A Wish and the eligibilty forms have yet to make it into the hands of her doctor --who is more than willing to sign them!
> 
> Should I call again??? It would be the third time. I know they are behind and I hate to be a pain in the you know what but man, this is discouraging.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tuesday is 180 days from when we plan to go to Disney. (The week our children have off of school)
> 
> We have booked what we hope will be the extension to the Make A Wish trip from March 1st - March 4th in a one bedroom at Bay Lake Tower. I am renting DVC points from a friend of a friend. The gal that we purchased them from used to volunteer every Thursday at Give Kids the World while she was in the Disney College Program. (This really warmed my heart!!)
> 
> Our plan if we never hear back from Make A Wish is to use Hilton Honors points to stay at one of the Down Town Disney Hilton brand hotels (Double Tree or Hilton). Don't know how long we should wait before making that reservation.
> 
> Praying, praying, praying...



*Amber, I may be able to shed some light on the delay for the Central and Western North Carolina Chapter. You may remember that we live in the same city as your family. My youngest son is also eligible for a MAW trip and his doctor spoke to him about it again August 15  during his appointment, wanting to (finally) put his name in for a Wish. He has always declined in the past when they asked him if he was ready for his wish, stating he wasn't "that sick". He turns 18 in two months and will not be eligible after that. At our August 20 appointment, his doctor told us when she put in for his wish, she found out there are currently children in our area who are terminal and they don't have the funding to meet the MAW needs of those children. She told us there might be a slight delay hearing back from MAW. My son once again told her he didn't need a MAW, since our daughter had one. Our doctor WANTS him to have his wish; however, there isn't a lot of money coming in to support our chapter d/t to the economy. I am not saying that is the hold-up for you; however, that MIGHT explain why they aren't rushing things through. I know our experience with Lisa was different than the experience I read about for Sebastian and I believe it was due in part to funds. I just wanted to tell you what I learned this past week, I know waiting is not easy. All children who are eligible DESERVE their wish! I just don't believe for my son it will happen now. I hesitated to post this; however, thought it might explain why it is taking a while to hear anything. Plus, if I remember correctly, you were originally trying to get the docs at UNC (I think) to do the paperwork and that might have slowed things up a bit. Sounds like you have a great back up plan if the timing doesn't work out on this trip. I would LOVE to stay at BLT, I have always dreamed of staying at a monorail hotel for ease of getting Lisa back and forth in her wheelchair. I have no doubt Savannah will get her wish!

MAROO and anyone else in the storms path, stay safe and let us know you are okay when you have the time and means!


*


----------



## krisalee

Hey everyone!

I know I haven't posted much at all, but I've been reading like crazy and gotten such great info/advice!

Our trip is now only 2 months away- its coming up so soon!  I was wondering if anyone knew of a good/cheap place to get personalized/custom autograph books?  Bonus points if the pages have spots for photos.  I've looked on Etsy, and most of what I have seen are a bit out of my price range (I would need at least 5 of them), and even then, most don't have places for photos.  I don't mind making them myself if someone can point me in the right direction of cheap supplies.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Indykjt

We are keeping everyone in Isaac's path in our thoughts... stay safe!!!

We received some fantastic news last week about Braden's wish trip!  We received our dates, and they were the number one dates we were hoping for!  I just updates our PTR.

Now it seems like we have so much to do before we leave... is 6 weeks out too early to start packing???


----------



## nesser1981

I don't know about custom ones, but the walmart that's right down the street from GKTW has cheap autograph books, I think like $2 each.  



krisalee said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I know I haven't posted much at all, but I've been reading like crazy and gotten such great info/advice!
> 
> Our trip is now only 2 months away- its coming up so soon!  I was wondering if anyone knew of a good/cheap place to get personalized/custom autograph books?  Bonus points if the pages have spots for photos.  I've looked on Etsy, and most of what I have seen are a bit out of my price range (I would need at least 5 of them), and even then, most don't have places for photos.  I don't mind making them myself if someone can point me in the right direction of cheap supplies.  Thanks!!!


----------



## krisalee

nesser1981 said:


> I don't know about custom ones, but the walmart that's right down the street from GKTW has cheap autograph books, I think like $2 each.




LOL- even better- thank you for the tip!!  For that price, i will stick a sticker on them with their name and call it good!!


----------



## nesser1981

krisalee said:


> LOL- even better- thank you for the tip!!  For that price, i will stick a sticker on them with their name and call it good!!



They have a lot of things at that walmart, there is a huge Disney section.  We bought our lanyards there too for like $4 or $5.  At Disney they were like $8-12.


----------



## LindaBabe

So glad you mentioned walmart - RIght at the corner of the road to GKTW!  It's a treasure trove of inexpensive souvenirs, costumes, beach towels, you name it, they got it - and I think MORE of it than any other Walmart in the area.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

I have been kind of MIA on the boards the lat week. Kyra (my wish child/only child) had neurosurgery on friday, we are still in hospital as things arent going as smoothly as we would have liked. I cant wait to put this behind us and focus on all the positives! will be nice to get lost in the magic of disney! Anyone ever have to deal with restrictions on rides due to neck/brain injury/surgery? Kyra is 4 so i dont know if that would make a difference


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

DelanaAndKyra said:


> I have been kind of MIA on the boards the lat week. Kyra (my wish child/only child) had neurosurgery on friday, we are still in hospital as things arent going as smoothly as we would have liked. I cant wait to put this behind us and focus on all the positives! will be nice to get lost in the magic of disney! Anyone ever have to deal with restrictions on rides due to neck/brain injury/surgery? Kyra is 4 so i dont know if that would make a difference



Praying and hoping the best for you. I would assume since she is little there wont be a whole lot of rides that would be trouble but I would diff double check with the doctor. Best wishes and hoping you get home soon.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

krisalee said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I know I haven't posted much at all, but I've been reading like crazy and gotten such great info/advice!
> 
> Our trip is now only 2 months away- its coming up so soon!  I was wondering if anyone knew of a good/cheap place to get personalized/custom autograph books?  Bonus points if the pages have spots for photos.  I've looked on Etsy, and most of what I have seen are a bit out of my price range (I would need at least 5 of them), and even then, most don't have places for photos.  I don't mind making them myself if someone can point me in the right direction of cheap supplies.  Thanks!!!



I went to the creative disigns board they have on here and got some autograph pages off of there. Then I just made my own  Staples will bind them for you for cheap ($2.00 on average).


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

maroo said:


> Monday and Tuesday are busy days for me - so it may be Wednesday before I can get back on the DIS -
> 
> And it looks like we may have ISAAC to deal with.
> 
> So...it may be a little crazy for me in the next few days.  I am hoping Isaac will go away!
> 
> But I will try to drop by here at least a little bit before the storm comes...if it decides not to take my suggestion and just evaporate in the ocean.



Hope you and everyone else stays safe!


----------



## carebearkidney

Indykjt said:


> We received some fantastic news last week about Braden's wish trip!  We received our dates, and they were the number one dates we were hoping for!  I just updates our PTR.



Yay!!! We just got our dates today too! I shrieked on the phone...and then quickly apologized for bursting our wish granter's ear drum. Oops! My advice on the packing - pack and then re-pack. It makes me feel "real" to pack, but I know it's too early. Have fun!



> cant wait for the wish!
> I have been kind of MIA on the boards the lat week. Kyra (my wish child/only child) had neurosurgery on friday, we are still in hospital as things arent going as smoothly as we would have liked. I cant wait to put this behind us and focus on all the positives! will be nice to get lost in the magic of disney! Anyone ever have to deal with restrictions on rides due to neck/brain injury/surgery? Kyra is 4 so i dont know if that would make a difference



Oh no - so sorry the surgery isn't going as smoothly as you had hoped! As for restrictions - I would definitely avoid stuff like Big Thunder Railroad or Goofy's Barnstormer (mini-rollercoaster for her age group) But most rides should be fine. The only non-rollercoaster type ride she might have issues with might be Toy Story Mania in Hollywood Studios - it is kind of rough in slinging you around from one area on to the next while you are shooting at stuff. The Buzzlighter Space Ranger ride at MK should be fine though, as it is slower moving and you control any turns you do. I hope you have a magical time too - and get home ASAP!


----------



## yeti5353

Hope things go better!   as for restrictions its really going to depend on what they did and how long post op.  i would ask the surgeon for sure.  HUGS to you.


----------



## yeti5353

My kids are furious that my first stop on arrival is walmart!  And Miss Wish thinks it matters where her souvies come from.  the budget police has news for her!  Stuff from walmart will be just as good or maybe even better!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Sorry this is not disney related exactly, i was not sure if i could still post here, let me know if there is a better location!

We just received my son Luke's first convaid easy rider. Does anyone have experience with this type of wheelchair? what brand backpack did you attach to the back of it? Also, we have the anti-tipper attachment on the chair, will a backpack add to the tipping problem? (our son is a chair rocker) if so, is there a better storage solution?

Thanks!


----------



## Momtokcc

yeti5353 said:


> and i will have bracelets to give away!  we are pretty easy to spot, both my girls are adopted from China and I am caucasian.



Yay!  Now I know who I am looking for!  I don't know if you would consider us easy to spot or not - My 17 yr old DD looks just like me and Cade looks like my DH - our other son Colton, he looks like my sister's son.  I will definately be looking for you!


----------



## Momtokcc

connie005 said:


> we will be there oct 21-27



I hope we get to meet you too!!


----------



## carebearkidney

yeti5353 said:


> My kids are furious that my first stop on arrival is walmart!  And Miss Wish thinks it matters where her souvies come from.  the budget police has news for her!  Stuff from walmart will be just as good or maybe even better!



Hmmm - I think my 6 year old will have similar issues. Might have to make a run once they are in bed, hide the items and bring them out "magically" before they wake up each morning. Woohoo - Hopefully it will work!


----------



## alyssaswish

I was working on our MAW Disney binder this weekend and have a few questions for past wish trippers. Did you find that Universal/IOA took 2 days to tour? My kids will be 6 and 3 yrs old when we go in November. If we only do 1 day at Universal/IOA, we will end up with a free day toward the end of our trip. Has anyone taken advantage on the free tickets at GKTW and gone to Gatorland or Legoland? Would you recommend going? 

I also called GKTW about extending our car rental since we will be staying a few extra days. They said we could just fill out a form once we get there and the car rental will be changed over to our credit card automatically. Has anyone else had to extend their car rental?

Only 73 days to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

alyssaswish said:


> I was working on our MAW Disney binder this weekend and have a few questions for past wish trippers. Did you find that Universal/IOA took 2 days to tour? My kids will be 6 and 3 yrs old when we go in November. If we only do 1 day at Universal/IOA, we will end up with a free day toward the end of our trip. Has anyone taken advantage on the free tickets at GKTW and gone to Gatorland or Legoland? Would you recommend going?
> 
> I also called GKTW about extending our car rental since we will be staying a few extra days. They said we could just fill out a form once we get there and the car rental will be changed over to our credit card automatically. Has anyone else had to extend their car rental?
> 
> Only 73 days to go!!!!!!!!



For US .. we spent 2 days at Universal/IOA and loved it. BUT I have 2 7yr old boys that are also Harry Potter fans. There's not a whole lot your little one can do at Universal .. the rides are all pretty intense .. and my boys barely made the height requirements for a lot of rides. SO, I think you might be able to do one day. We were done with IOA by 3 pm even with going to Harry Potter World (it's very crowded) but the GAC helped us save a lot of time with not having to wait in lines. 

We didn't keep our rental, we used Disney transportation for our extended part. 

73 days !! Awesome !!


----------



## newdrama12

alyssaswish said:


> I was working on our MAW Disney binder this weekend and have a few questions for past wish trippers. Did you find that Universal/IOA took 2 days to tour? My kids will be 6 and 3 yrs old when we go in November. If we only do 1 day at Universal/IOA, we will end up with a free day toward the end of our trip. Has anyone taken advantage on the free tickets at GKTW and gone to Gatorland or Legoland? Would you recommend going?



If you get the chance, I would recommend LegoLand!! All of the Wish families that I have talked to that have been there, have loved it!! I have done Gatorland once and there isn't a lot to do there.


----------



## nesser1981

My kids were DD 6 & DS turned 4 the day after we arrived.  We skipped Universal, not many rides the kids could do, for their ages or size and my DD(wish kid), said she didn't want to go.  IOA was not even a full day for us.  We went to the right hand side of the park, we did Harry Potter World, rode all the rides in Seuss Landing (which my kids loved, perfect for their ages) and looked around a little.  DS didn't want to see the superheros, so we didn't even bother with the rest of the areas of IOA.  I think you could do both parks in 1 day, for one thing, they're right beside each other.  You only have to park once.  I'd suggest researching the rides and see if they're big enough to ride and if they're interested in them.   



alyssaswish said:


> I was working on our MAW Disney binder this weekend and have a few questions for past wish trippers. Did you find that Universal/IOA took 2 days to tour? My kids will be 6 and 3 yrs old when we go in November. If we only do 1 day at Universal/IOA, we will end up with a free day toward the end of our trip. Has anyone taken advantage on the free tickets at GKTW and gone to Gatorland or Legoland? Would you recommend going?
> 
> I also called GKTW about extending our car rental since we will be staying a few extra days. They said we could just fill out a form once we get there and the car rental will be changed over to our credit card automatically. Has anyone else had to extend their car rental?
> 
> Only 73 days to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## camidges

My wish kid Ryan met with his wish granters 2 weeks ago, and we still haven't heard anything back yet on whether or not his wish was approved...  Is it normal for them to take this long to get back to us?  It seems like others are hearing back sooner than we are.  Like I said, I am trying to be patient.  I just worry a little that he got "lost" in the shuffle, or something.  OK, probably not...    Just was wondering what the usual timeframe was...  We would love to start planning!


----------



## LindaBabe

DelanaAndKyra said:


> I have been kind of MIA on the boards the lat week. Kyra (my wish child/only child) had neurosurgery on friday, we are still in hospital as things arent going as smoothly as we would have liked. I cant wait to put this behind us and focus on all the positives! will be nice to get lost in the magic of disney! Anyone ever have to deal with restrictions on rides due to neck/brain injury/surgery? Kyra is 4 so i dont know if that would make a difference



Hopefully all will be well, SOON.  You might not want to do the teacups (spinny), Toy Story Mania (jerky), or the coasters.  Splash mountain and Tower of Terror should be ok, if she wants a thrill and meets the height requirements.



carebearkidney said:


> Hmmm - I think my 6 year old will have similar issues. Might have to make a run once they are in bed, hide the items and bring them out "magically" before they wake up each morning. Woohoo - Hopefully it will work!



That's a great idea!



alyssaswish said:


> I was working on our MAW Disney binder this weekend and have a few questions for past wish trippers. Did you find that Universal/IOA took 2 days to tour? My kids will be 6 and 3 yrs old when we go in November. If we only do 1 day at Universal/IOA, we will end up with a free day toward the end of our trip. Has anyone taken advantage on the free tickets at GKTW and gone to Gatorland or Legoland? Would you recommend going?
> 
> I also called GKTW about extending our car rental since we will be staying a few extra days. They said we could just fill out a form once we get there and the car rental will be changed over to our credit card automatically. Has anyone else had to extend their car rental?
> 
> Only 73 days to go!!!!!!!!



Your 'littles' would probably love Legoland.  Maybe gatorland not so much.



Will the mom of the little boy doing *star wars *weekend please send me a pm?  I will have something for you.


----------



## carebearkidney

camidges said:


> My wish kid Ryan met with his wish granters 2 weeks ago, and we still haven't heard anything back yet on whether or not his wish was approved...  Is it normal for them to take this long to get back to us?  It seems like others are hearing back sooner than we are.  Like I said, I am trying to be patient.  I just worry a little that he got "lost" in the shuffle, or something.  OK, probably not...    Just was wondering what the usual timeframe was...  We would love to start planning!



I was told it usually took anywhere from 4 - 6 weeks, but they flew through ours. I know different chapters have different things going on too. To meet our wish granters, it was a 9 month wait from when we were told he was eligible for a wish. Hope you hear something soon! What dates are you looking at?


----------



## alyssaswish

Thanks guys! I think we may try Legoland while we are there. DS is into legos and has several lego ds games that he loves.


----------



## nesser1981

camidges said:


> My wish kid Ryan met with his wish granters 2 weeks ago, and we still haven't heard anything back yet on whether or not his wish was approved...  Is it normal for them to take this long to get back to us?  It seems like others are hearing back sooner than we are.  Like I said, I am trying to be patient.  I just worry a little that he got "lost" in the shuffle, or something.  OK, probably not...    Just was wondering what the usual timeframe was...  We would love to start planning!



We met with our Wish grantors in October and didn't get our dates until about the 2nd week of January.  But the whole process from start to finish only took us about 6 months.  I think it varies a lot from chapter to chapter.


----------



## kritter47

camidges said:


> My wish kid Ryan met with his wish granters 2 weeks ago, and we still haven't heard anything back yet on whether or not his wish was approved...  Is it normal for them to take this long to get back to us?  It seems like others are hearing back sooner than we are.  Like I said, I am trying to be patient.  I just worry a little that he got "lost" in the shuffle, or something.  OK, probably not...    Just was wondering what the usual timeframe was...  We would love to start planning!


The time to approval varies greatly depending on a lot of factors, including the size of your family (which would impact the cost and whether or not it has to be approved by someone beyond just the chapter president), the speed at which you get the medical forms from the doctor back, any missing signatures on the paperwork (which can be from you or the wish granting team), any unusual guardianship situations, other unusual requests (extending, caregiver, extra participants, something specific that needs to be approved beyond just a "trip"), and other factors. Some of those can be nudged along by a phone call, but others are simply going to take a while to resolve.

Heck, I'm still waiting on approval for a wish I started in late June because we have an unusual request associated with it, and another I'm working on got approved within three days and dates for the trip within two weeks. Both wishes are for the same thing. 

I always tell my families it's a "hurry up and wait" process, because we come in, overwhelm you with paperwork and questions and games and conversation, then we disappear for a while as the process works through. And once you get approved, it often takes a significant amount of time to give you dates (factors in that include your chapter's budget and frequent flyer miles status, GKTW availability in the case of Disney wishes and your family's availability). It's as frustrating for us as it is for you, but it's just how the process works unless there's an extenuating circumstance where something has to happen within a very quick time frame.


----------



## Lilfoot93

camidges said:


> My wish kid Ryan met with his wish granters 2 weeks ago, and we still haven't heard anything back yet on whether or not his wish was approved...  Is it normal for them to take this long to get back to us?  It seems like others are hearing back sooner than we are.  Like I said, I am trying to be patient.  I just worry a little that he got "lost" in the shuffle, or something.  OK, probably not...    Just was wondering what the usual timeframe was...  We would love to start planning!



We were told it would take about a month to hear back about Trevor's wish. It was about 2 weeks later that we heard he was approved. Haven't heard anything on dates yet but that is because he wants to go during Star Wars Weekends and those dates haven't been published yet. 

Jackie


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

camidges said:


> My wish kid Ryan met with his wish granters 2 weeks ago, and we still haven't heard anything back yet on whether or not his wish was approved...  Is it normal for them to take this long to get back to us?  It seems like others are hearing back sooner than we are.  Like I said, I am trying to be patient.  I just worry a little that he got "lost" in the shuffle, or something.  OK, probably not...    Just was wondering what the usual timeframe was...  We would love to start planning!



It took us 5 weeks from the day we received the letter saying Gavin qualified and another 4 weeks after we met with wish granters for us to get approved. It takes time but like our wish granters said, they cant promise anything but the Disney trips are typically the easier ones to get approved because they are so common (unless you asked for something more specific). Our wish was for Gavin to meet Lightning McQueen so it wasnt as hard... Waiting is the hardest part. I am a planner so I went ahead and bought a disney guide to help tie me over  I hope you heard soon I know how hard it is to wait... soemtimes harder for us moms than the kids lol


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

I had some questions for some who may have already went on their trips... I am thinking about meals at the parks... About how much would you say counter service meals ran for your family (there are 4 of us so I was trying to budget 50 a piece because I would rather say more than less). Also if anyone did the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party with theirs--- I understand this is a seperate ticket. Our wish chapter has said they will include it in Gavin's wish so do they normally give you those tickets with your plane ticket or just include the expense in your expense check? I am just worried about them selling out or something.  Thanks so much for any info. I love having other families to talk to


----------



## Miamakesawish

Hi wish trippers.  I have been reading and reading and reading all the make a wish threads.  I have cried a lot and am generally overwhelmed with all of you and your cute kiddos.  

I have learned a lot and am oh so glad that I found this forum.  I am just wondering if you can all give me your top piece of advice for our upcoming trip in october.  I just want to compile some top advice from whoever is willing.  I am feeling more prepared now after reading so much, but looking back now is there something I need to know that perhaps wasn't on the report?  

Thank you so much!  

Is there a help or a program for people who have become addicted to reading wish trip reports?  I think I'm there.  Someone please intervene ;-)


----------



## carebearkidney

Miamakesawish said:


> Is there a help or a program for people who have become addicted to reading wish trip reports?  I think I'm there.  Someone please intervene ;-)



I don't think there is, but maybe we can get the "group" rate to beat the addiction together!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Hey everyone, we finally finished our itineraries and we are just a Month and a Day  before we leave for our trip Oct 1-7 at GKTW. The Family is so excited, we have a question though, has anyone been to aquatica, and if so how is it, we are going to do Universal/IOA in one day, the kids aren't big enough for most rides, so we are doing Sea World/ Aquatica on our extra day. We just wanted to get an idea of how it was.

Thanks


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Kyra got home from the hospital today and now we can really focus on the excitement and count down of the wish trip in may!! Moving forward from here on out


----------



## yeti5353

glad she is home. what did the docs say about rides?


----------



## nesser1981

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I had some questions for some who may have already went on their trips... I am thinking about meals at the parks... About how much would you say counter service meals ran for your family (there are 4 of us so I was trying to budget 50 a piece because I would rather say more than less). Also if anyone did the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party with theirs--- I understand this is a seperate ticket. Our wish chapter has said they will include it in Gavin's wish so do they normally give you those tickets with your plane ticket or just include the expense in your expense check? I am just worried about them selling out or something.  Thanks so much for any info. I love having other families to talk to



Your chapter should give you money for Lunch & Dinner at the parks, breakfast is either at GKTW or on you're own.  Our chapter gave us more than enough for meals for the week for each person.  We are a family of four as well.  I asked our coordinator and she told me exactly how much we'd get per person, per meal so I could plan accordingly.  I'll say this, we had 4 character meals, 3 breakfasts and 1 lunch @ CRT.  This is how our food work out for the week.
Day 1 (we ate Katie's Kitchen @ GKTW after we arrived)
Day 2, Breakfast @ Crystal Palace(Winnie the Pooh Character Meal), Lunch @ CRT and dinner at the Beach Bash back 2 GKTW
Day 3, Breakfast @ Hollywood & Vine (Disney Junior character meal), Counter service lunch @ Backlot Express and Dinner at Raglan Road (DTD)
Day 4 Breakfast @ GKTW, Counter Service Lunch @ Sea World, Dinner @ GKTW
Day 5, Breakfast @ GKTW, Lunch @ Margarittaville @ the City Walk by Universal, Dinner @ Cracker Barrel 
Day 6, Breakfast @ Tusker House (Donald Duck character meal @ AK) Lunch 2 Flame Tree BBQ at AK, an afternoon snack in France @ Epcot, Dinner @ the Waffle House
Day 7, Breakfast @ GKTW, Lunch @ GKTW, Dinner @ McDonald's at the Airport 

We didn't pay out of pocket for any meals on our trip.  I honestly thing we only spent maybe $100 that wasn't included in our expense check from Make a Wish.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

yeti5353 said:


> glad she is home. what did the docs say about rides?




we will re-evaluate at post op appointment. he thinks her height restrictions will be perfect. at the current time tho shes not allowed playgrounds, bikes, scooters or gym class. since this year of school was an elective year they wont take her now because of so many restrictions so really trying to keep focus on anything and everything positive


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> MAROO and anyone else in the storms path, stay safe and let us know you are okay when you have the time and means!
> 
> 
> *




I love how you put my name in red so I can see it!  Really!!  I am not kidding - I love that!  Because I re-read what I have read before and always see something that my eyes totally missed!  

I am totally ok!  

Hurricane Isaac was much, much better than Katrina!  Which is the stick by which we measure everything around here now...

My power is still out at my house, but we do have power at the dorm - so I am good to go! 




krisalee said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I know I haven't posted much at all, but I've been reading like crazy and gotten such great info/advice!
> 
> Our trip is now only 2 months away- its coming up so soon!  I was wondering if anyone knew of a good/cheap place to get personalized/custom autograph books?  Bonus points if the pages have spots for photos.  I've looked on Etsy, and most of what I have seen are a bit out of my price range (I would need at least 5 of them), and even then, most don't have places for photos.  I don't mind making them myself if someone can point me in the right direction of cheap supplies.  Thanks!!!



You got great answers below!  But I wanted to say Hi!  



Indykjt said:


> We are keeping everyone in Isaac's path in our thoughts... stay safe!!!
> 
> We received some fantastic news last week about Braden's wish trip!  We received our dates, and they were the number one dates we were hoping for!  I just updates our PTR.
> 
> Now it seems like we have so much to do before we leave... is 6 weeks out too early to start packing???



Thank you for the wish to stay safe! 

6 weeks out is NOT too soon to start packing!!  



nesser1981 said:


> I don't know about custom ones, but the walmart that's right down the street from GKTW has cheap autograph books, I think like $2 each.







nesser1981 said:


> They have a lot of things at that walmart, there is a huge Disney section.  We bought our lanyards there too for like $4 or $5.  At Disney they were like $8-12.







DelanaAndKyra said:


> I have been kind of MIA on the boards the lat week. Kyra (my wish child/only child) had neurosurgery on friday, we are still in hospital as things arent going as smoothly as we would have liked. I cant wait to put this behind us and focus on all the positives! will be nice to get lost in the magic of disney! Anyone ever have to deal with restrictions on rides due to neck/brain injury/surgery? Kyra is 4 so i dont know if that would make a difference



Oh no!!

I think since she is so young that you will have a TON of things she CAN do - so much so that she will probably not really notice what she can't do - Disney is so magical! 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Praying and hoping the best for you. I would assume since she is little there wont be a whole lot of rides that would be trouble but I would diff double check with the doctor. Best wishes and hoping you get home soon.







GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I went to the creative disigns board they have on here and got some autograph pages off of there. Then I just made my own  Staples will bind them for you for cheap ($2.00 on average).







GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hope you and everyone else stays safe!





Thank you!  We did pretty well up here in central MS!



yeti5353 said:


> My kids are furious that my first stop on arrival is walmart!  And Miss Wish thinks it matters where her souvies come from.  the budget police has news for her!  Stuff from walmart will be just as good or maybe even better!



I think your kids will be much happier when they see all of the Disney stuff there!!  



Threeboysandachickie said:


> Sorry this is not disney related exactly, i was not sure if i could still post here, let me know if there is a better location!
> 
> We just received my son Luke's first convaid easy rider. Does anyone have experience with this type of wheelchair? what brand backpack did you attach to the back of it? Also, we have the anti-tipper attachment on the chair, will a backpack add to the tipping problem? (our son is a chair rocker) if so, is there a better storage solution?
> 
> Thanks!



You can post about ANYTHING on this thread!!   

We took a power chair on our trip with Lauren ... but spring break Lauren's friend went with us and she has a spinal cord injury - so she took her typical wheelchair - her chair does tip back if she puts a heavy backpack on there - and if he is a tipper, then that could be an issue - but with the anti-tipper, will it help??  

You could pack a heavy bag and go to the mall!  



alyssaswish said:


> I was working on our MAW Disney binder this weekend and have a few questions for past wish trippers. Did you find that Universal/IOA took 2 days to tour? My kids will be 6 and 3 yrs old when we go in November. If we only do 1 day at Universal/IOA, we will end up with a free day toward the end of our trip. Has anyone taken advantage on the free tickets at GKTW and gone to Gatorland or Legoland? Would you recommend going?
> 
> I also called GKTW about extending our car rental since we will be staying a few extra days. They said we could just fill out a form once we get there and the car rental will be changed over to our credit card automatically. Has anyone else had to extend their car rental?
> 
> Only 73 days to go!!!!!!!!



LOTS of a MAW families have been able to do Universal in one day because of the special pass!   You could definitely do it!  

I think one long day or two shorter days work well for most families - I still have never been to Universal....



Moodyzblu said:


> For US .. we spent 2 days at Universal/IOA and loved it. BUT I have 2 7yr old boys that are also Harry Potter fans. There's not a whole lot your little one can do at Universal .. the rides are all pretty intense .. and my boys barely made the height requirements for a lot of rides. SO, I think you might be able to do one day. We were done with IOA by 3 pm even with going to Harry Potter World (it's very crowded) but the GAC helped us save a lot of time with not having to wait in lines.
> 
> We didn't keep our rental, we used Disney transportation for our extended part.
> 
> 73 days !! Awesome !!







camidges said:


> My wish kid Ryan met with his wish granters 2 weeks ago, and we still haven't heard anything back yet on whether or not his wish was approved...  Is it normal for them to take this long to get back to us?  It seems like others are hearing back sooner than we are.  Like I said, I am trying to be patient.  I just worry a little that he got "lost" in the shuffle, or something.  OK, probably not...    Just was wondering what the usual timeframe was...  We would love to start planning!



This varies greatly chapter to chapter - so I am not surprised, honestly!  I have seen it take everywhere from a few days to a few months...



nesser1981 said:


> We met with our Wish grantors in October and didn't get our dates until about the 2nd week of January.  But the whole process from start to finish only took us about 6 months.  I think it varies a lot from chapter to chapter.







kritter47 said:


> The time to approval varies greatly depending on a lot of factors, including the size of your family (which would impact the cost and whether or not it has to be approved by someone beyond just the chapter president), the speed at which you get the medical forms from the doctor back, any missing signatures on the paperwork (which can be from you or the wish granting team), any unusual guardianship situations, other unusual requests (extending, caregiver, extra participants, something specific that needs to be approved beyond just a "trip"), and other factors. Some of those can be nudged along by a phone call, but others are simply going to take a while to resolve.
> 
> Heck, I'm still waiting on approval for a wish I started in late June because we have an unusual request associated with it, and another I'm working on got approved within three days and dates for the trip within two weeks. Both wishes are for the same thing.
> 
> I always tell my families it's a "hurry up and wait" process, because we come in, overwhelm you with paperwork and questions and games and conversation, then we disappear for a while as the process works through. And once you get approved, it often takes a significant amount of time to give you dates (factors in that include your chapter's budget and frequent flyer miles status, GKTW availability in the case of Disney wishes and your family's availability). It's as frustrating for us as it is for you, but it's just how the process works unless there's an extenuating circumstance where something has to happen within a very quick time frame.



Very good points!  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I had some questions for some who may have already went on their trips... I am thinking about meals at the parks... About how much would you say counter service meals ran for your family (there are 4 of us so I was trying to budget 50 a piece because I would rather say more than less). Also if anyone did the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party with theirs--- I understand this is a seperate ticket. Our wish chapter has said they will include it in Gavin's wish so do they normally give you those tickets with your plane ticket or just include the expense in your expense check? I am just worried about them selling out or something.  Thanks so much for any info. I love having other families to talk to



We did!  Twice, actually!  

It is a separate ticket - unless you are going ON Halloween night, I think you will be fine to wait and buy them until closer to your trip - they are expensive!  

You can even buy them that night for most of the parties!  Although I think they are cheaper if you get them prior - even if it is just a day or two prior! 



Miamakesawish said:


> Hi wish trippers.  I have been reading and reading and reading all the make a wish threads.  I have cried a lot and am generally overwhelmed with all of you and your cute kiddos.
> 
> I have learned a lot and am oh so glad that I found this forum.  I am just wondering if you can all give me your top piece of advice for our upcoming trip in october.  I just want to compile some top advice from whoever is willing.  I am feeling more prepared now after reading so much, but looking back now is there something I need to know that perhaps wasn't on the report?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Is there a help or a program for people who have become addicted to reading wish trip reports?  I think I'm there.  Someone please intervene ;-)



I am STILL looking for the cure to this addiction!  



carebearkidney said:


> I don't think there is, but maybe we can get the "group" rate to beat the addiction together!


----------



## maroo

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Kyra got home from the hospital today and now we can really focus on the excitement and count down of the wish trip in may!! Moving forward from here on out







nesser1981 said:


> Your chapter should give you money for Lunch & Dinner at the parks, breakfast is either at GKTW or on you're own.  Our chapter gave us more than enough for meals for the week for each person.  We are a family of four as well.  I asked our coordinator and she told me exactly how much we'd get per person, per meal so I could plan accordingly.  I'll say this, we had 4 character meals, 3 breakfasts and 1 lunch @ CRT.  This is how our food work out for the week.
> Day 1 (we ate Katie's Kitchen @ GKTW after we arrived)
> Day 2, Breakfast @ Crystal Palace(Winnie the Pooh Character Meal), Lunch @ CRT and dinner at the Beach Bash back 2 GKTW
> Day 3, Breakfast @ Hollywood & Vine (Disney Junior character meal), Counter service lunch @ Backlot Express and Dinner at Raglan Road (DTD)
> Day 4 Breakfast @ GKTW, Counter Service Lunch @ Sea World, Dinner @ GKTW
> Day 5, Breakfast @ GKTW, Lunch @ Margarittaville @ the City Walk by Universal, Dinner @ Cracker Barrel
> Day 6, Breakfast @ Tusker House (Donald Duck character meal @ AK) Lunch 2 Flame Tree BBQ at AK, an afternoon snack in France @ Epcot, Dinner @ the Waffle House
> Day 7, Breakfast @ GKTW, Lunch @ GKTW, Dinner @ McDonald's at the Airport
> 
> We didn't pay out of pocket for any meals on our trip.  I honestly thing we only spent maybe $100 that wasn't included in our expense check from Make a Wish.



This was our experience, too - but let me caution everyone reading this - times are difficult for many non-profits and every chapter is different on this - I have heard from families that did NOT have this experience (from their perspective) - so it varies state by state and family by family...



DelanaAndKyra said:


> we will re-evaluate at post op appointment. he thinks her height restrictions will be perfect. at the current time tho shes not allowed playgrounds, bikes, scooters or gym class. since this year of school was an elective year they wont take her now because of so many restrictions so really trying to keep focus on anything and everything positive



The school won't take her?!?!??!


----------



## nesser1981

I'd give them a call and just let them know you're trying to figure out how much money to budget for your trip, meals mainly.  I didn't ask about anything other than meals, and I just told her I was wondering how much we should budget for them.  I think that helped our planning a lot, probably more than anything.  That way I wasn't stressed.  They understand you want to plan and budget.  

And don't forget all meals @ GKTW are free. 





maroo said:


> This was our experience, too - but let me caution everyone reading this - times are difficult for many non-profits and every chapter is different on this - I have heard from families that did NOT have this experience (from their perspective) - so it varies state by state and family by family...


----------



## onceagain1

Hi everyone,

I just discovered this forum, wish I'd found it before - very happy to be browsing through it!! I've only just started, so I definately have lots of reading to do. But first off, I have to say, from what I've read so far, wow, it's so nice to be in company of others who have gone through similar struggles, and thus always appreciate the little things, etc. I belong to a general mommy forum that I can hardly look at, for all the silly things that some people complain about - oy!!

I'm married with 2 beautiful girls. My oldest daughter has a complex heart defect, has had 3 open heart surgeries that are palliative in nature. She had her surgeries quite young, at 5days, 6 months and 3yrs old, but will need more at some point in the future. Likely she will also need a pacemaker, and at some point, a heart transplant. She is now 6yrs old and doing quite well, all things considered. She's now a big sister to her 2yr old healthy little sis, who we call Busypants. My oldest I call Chatterbox!!

Several years ago we applied for my daughter's wish with Children's Wish, as they encouraged us to, as there were sometimes other events that ODD might be invited to from time to time. Now that things are stable, and that our younger daughter has gotten a bit older, we're ready for ODD to have her wish, so I contacted CW to let them know and they got started on the process. I gave them several dates around Christmas (as my husband has more time off at Christmas, and for financial reasons, it's best for us to work with his schedule). They called and gave me 2 of my 3 date choices to choose from and initially I went with my first, which is right over Christmas. But then I started googling and realised that it would apparently be super duper busy that week. At that point, I had not found this forum and did not know that you could show the pin/lanyard and likely use the fastpass entrance. And so knowing that my daughter (and hubby) isn't always best around the largest crowds, I called CW back the same day to ask about the other date instead. The other date is Dec 14-21, the week before, which still fits our timeframe but hopefully will be somewhat less busy. So those are the dates for us.

Now, I've since discovered this forum, and part of me wishes I could stick with our original dates, as it would be quite magical to enjoy Christmas there. However, I'm reminding myself that the diminished crowds will make the experience more enjoyable for ODD (and hubby and YDD), and it will still be Christmas magical.

Anyway, so happy to have found this forum. And I haven't had a chance to read ALL the posts yet, so I do have a question that I'm hoping someone can answer. I discovered already from someone else's post that you can rent a stroller from Orlando Stroller I think, and have it delivered to GKTW. ODD is about 50lbs now and does tire easily, so I'm quite sure she'll tire while we're going around Disney. So I'm thinking about renting a double stroller to have room for both girls. I'm wondering if it would be too crowded to manoever a double, and perhaps I should rent 2 singles instead? Or, another question, a friend that has been before mentioned that the trolley that takes you from the parking lots to the theme parks doesn't fit the strollers well, unless they fold. Is this the case, and so then this would be a problem with the double, even if it's folded?

thanks so much!!


----------



## LindaBabe

onceagain1 said:


> . . .
> Several years ago we applied for my daughter's wish with Children's Wish, as they encouraged us to, as there were sometimes other events that ODD might be invited to from time to time. Now that things are stable, and that our younger daughter has gotten a bit older, we're ready for ODD to have her wish, so I contacted CW to let them know and they got started on the process. I gave them several dates around Christmas (as my husband has more time off at Christmas, and for financial reasons, it's best for us to work with his schedule). They called and gave me 2 of my 3 date choices to choose from and initially I went with my first, which is right over Christmas. But then I started googling and realised that it would apparently be super duper busy that week. At that point, I had not found this forum and did not know that you could show the pin/lanyard and likely use the fastpass entrance. And so knowing that my daughter (and hubby) isn't always best around the largest crowds, I called CW back the same day to ask about the other date instead. *The other date is Dec 14-21*, the week before, which still fits our timeframe but hopefully will be somewhat less busy. So those are the dates for us.
> 
> Now, I've since discovered this forum, and part of me wishes I could stick with our original dates, as it would be quite magical to enjoy Christmas there. However, I'm reminding myself that the diminished crowds will make the experience more enjoyable for ODD (and hubby and YDD), and it will still be Christmas magical.
> 
> Anyway, so happy to have found this forum. And I haven't had a chance to read ALL the posts yet, so I do have a question that I'm hoping someone can answer. I discovered already from someone else's post that you can rent a stroller from Orlando Stroller I think, and have it delivered to GKTW. ODD is about 50lbs now and does tire easily, so I'm quite sure she'll tire while we're going around Disney. So I'm thinking about renting a double stroller to have room for both girls. I'm wondering if it would be too crowded to manoever a double, and perhaps I should rent 2 singles instead? Or, another question, a friend that has been before mentioned that the trolley that takes you from the parking lots to the theme parks doesn't fit the strollers well, unless they fold. Is this the case, and so then this would be a problem with the double, even if it's folded?
> 
> thanks so much!!



Welcome to the Wish Thread!

In my view you did a REALLY bright thing to switch weeks.  Although it will not be UNcrowded, It should be substantially LESS crowded that week, while most schools are still in session, than Christmas week.

The double stroller should be managable, and convenient.  If you have a handicap hang tag at home, you should bring it with you - the accessable parking is within easy walking distance of the park entrances (or the monorail/ferry, in the case of Magic Kingdom).  

I can't remember if they give you a stroller tag at GKTW, but if they don't, you should stop at the first park guest services and get one - it allows use of stroller as wheelchair, which means you won't have to leave it at stroller parking, in most cases, but take it to the point where you would need to leave a wheel chair.

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

So excited our wish grantors came over tonight! I just updated our PTR! I feel like we have been blessed to be going through this! They really think we will hear back very soon! I hope so!


----------



## Lilfoot93

onceagain1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this forum, wish I'd found it before - very happy to be browsing through it!! I've only just started, so I definately have lots of reading to do. But first off, I have to say, from what I've read so far, wow, it's so nice to be in company of others who have gone through similar struggles, and thus always appreciate the little things, etc. I belong to a general mommy forum that I can hardly look at, for all the silly things that some people complain about - oy!!
> 
> I'm married with 2 beautiful girls. My oldest daughter has a complex heart defect, has had 3 open heart surgeries that are palliative in nature. She had her surgeries quite young, at 5days, 6 months and 3yrs old, but will need more at some point in the future. Likely she will also need a pacemaker, and at some point, a heart transplant. She is now 6yrs old and doing quite well, all things considered. She's now a big sister to her 2yr old healthy little sis, who we call Busypants. My oldest I call Chatterbox!!
> 
> Several years ago we applied for my daughter's wish with Children's Wish, as they encouraged us to, as there were sometimes other events that ODD might be invited to from time to time. Now that things are stable, and that our younger daughter has gotten a bit older, we're ready for ODD to have her wish, so I contacted CW to let them know and they got started on the process. I gave them several dates around Christmas (as my husband has more time off at Christmas, and for financial reasons, it's best for us to work with his schedule). They called and gave me 2 of my 3 date choices to choose from and initially I went with my first, which is right over Christmas. But then I started googling and realised that it would apparently be super duper busy that week. At that point, I had not found this forum and did not know that you could show the pin/lanyard and likely use the fastpass entrance. And so knowing that my daughter (and hubby) isn't always best around the largest crowds, I called CW back the same day to ask about the other date instead. The other date is Dec 14-21, the week before, which still fits our timeframe but hopefully will be somewhat less busy. So those are the dates for us.
> 
> Now, I've since discovered this forum, and part of me wishes I could stick with our original dates, as it would be quite magical to enjoy Christmas there. However, I'm reminding myself that the diminished crowds will make the experience more enjoyable for ODD (and hubby and YDD), and it will still be Christmas magical.
> 
> Anyway, so happy to have found this forum. And I haven't had a chance to read ALL the posts yet, so I do have a question that I'm hoping someone can answer. I discovered already from someone else's post that you can rent a stroller from Orlando Stroller I think, and have it delivered to GKTW. ODD is about 50lbs now and does tire easily, so I'm quite sure she'll tire while we're going around Disney. So I'm thinking about renting a double stroller to have room for both girls. I'm wondering if it would be too crowded to manoever a double, and perhaps I should rent 2 singles instead? Or, another question, a friend that has been before mentioned that the trolley that takes you from the parking lots to the theme parks doesn't fit the strollers well, unless they fold. Is this the case, and so then this would be a problem with the double, even if it's folded?
> 
> thanks so much!!



  I am a fellow heart mom too. My heart warrior just turned 7. He has pulmonary atresia. What does your daughter have? I am glad she gets her wish! 

Jackie


----------



## sarsop524

Hello all...I haven't had anything really to update on here lately.  I thought I would pop in and say hello though.  Now that I am back to work (I am a teacher), I know my free time is dwindling!  We are going on sarah's wish trip the week of Thanksgiving, and we are so excited.  I know time will start flying by now that school will be keeping us all busy

Hope all of you getting ready to travel soon have great trips!


----------



## onceagain1

Lilfoot,

My daughter's official diagnosis is Unbalanced AVSD with coarcation of the aorta. The unbalanced refers to the hyplastic left ventricle portion. She's had the Norwood, Glenn and Fontan surgeries. She's a single ventricle child. 

Glad to meet some other heart moms here too, although actually, happy to just meet other like minded moms in general. Also wanted to say, I have tears browsing through most of the posts. There are some challenging stories here from everyone, so happy to see little children's special wishes coming true, makes it somewhat more bearable.

Another question. My friend who has gone before (non wish) mentioned how if you were shopping in downtown Disney, that if you stayed onsite, that your packages would be delivered back to hotel room. So if staying at GKTW, we don't have that option. But, did I read somewhere that we could have any shopping packages delivered to a central spot that we could then simply pick up on our way out? Not sure if we'll buy much, but in case we buy something (I get the feeling a stuffy might find it's way into our kids' arms), would be nice to not have to carry it around for the day.

thanks


----------



## onceagain1

So I also just realised, that I'm a little late on booking lunch reservations one day while at Disney, Character Meal is it called? DD loves Toy Story, but I'm thinking that's not really a character meal option. In terms of princesses, she loves Rapunzel at the moment, though I'm sure would be happy with seeing any characters. So, what place should I look into booking? I have no idea about the different restaurants, but I know I don't want to spend a fortune, and am hoping for not waiting long, as that can be an issue with DD (and rest of fam too).


----------



## mommy2mrb

onceagain1 said:


> So I also just realised, that I'm a little late on booking lunch reservations one day while at Disney, Character Meal is it called? DD loves Toy Story, but I'm thinking that's not really a character meal option. In terms of princesses, she loves Rapunzel at the moment, though I'm sure would be happy with seeing any characters. So, what place should I look into booking? I have no idea about the different restaurants, but I know I don't want to spend a fortune, and am hoping for not waiting long, as that can be an issue with DD (and rest of fam too).



there isn't a Toy Story Character meal....but you can meet the characters at DHS...the princesses have a meal in Epcot in Norway, the restaurant is called Akerhaus...I suggest the breakfast...not sure if Rapunzel is there or not, but she is also in the Magic Kingdom as a meet and great!  or there is a meal in the castle with princesses called Cinderella's Royal Table or also at the Grand Floridian theres a dinner with Cinderella, Prince Charming and the Step mother and stepsisters....if you look on-line at WDW.com and click on the restaurants it will show you all the restaurants for character meals!


----------



## blessedmom4

onceagain1 said:


> Lilfoot,
> 
> My daughter's official diagnosis is Unbalanced AVSD with coarcation of the aorta. The unbalanced refers to the hyplastic left ventricle portion. She's had the Norwood, Glenn and Fontan surgeries. She's a single ventricle child.
> 
> Glad to meet some other heart moms here too, although actually, happy to just meet other like minded moms in general. Also wanted to say, I have tears browsing through most of the posts. There are some challenging stories here from everyone, so happy to see little children's special wishes coming true, makes it somewhat more bearable.
> 
> Another question. My friend who has gone before (non wish) mentioned how if you were shopping in downtown Disney, that if you stayed onsite, that your packages would be delivered back to hotel room. So if staying at GKTW, we don't have that option. But, did I read somewhere that we could have any shopping packages delivered to a central spot that we could then simply pick up on our way out? Not sure if we'll buy much, but in case we buy something (I get the feeling a stuffy might find it's way into our kids' arms), would be nice to not have to carry it around for the day.
> 
> thanks


*
HI!!!  Another heart Mom here (Lisa has had 3 OHS thus far and is waiting on two more). We took her trip in October, 2011. I just wanted to say Welcome to the DIS and Wishtrippers thread and READ, READ, READ...it will trigger LOTS more questions!!!! 

We bought a night gown for Lisa to wear at the hospital so she could remember her wish trip and they sent it to Epcot Guest Services for us to pick up when we left Epcot...they just need several hours to get it there...*


----------



## taliasmom

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Sorry this is not disney related exactly, i was not sure if i could still post here, let me know if there is a better location!
> 
> We just received my son Luke's first convaid easy rider. Does anyone have experience with this type of wheelchair? what brand backpack did you attach to the back of it? Also, we have the anti-tipper attachment on the chair, will a backpack add to the tipping problem? (our son is a chair rocker) if so, is there a better storage solution?
> 
> Thanks!



I looked at a picture of that wheelchair and it looks like a backpack would be fine with the antitip feature, but I would definately do a test run. I went to overstock's website and got an Everest oversized backpack for just over 20 bucks and its one of the sturdiest I've seen. Talia has to be reclined so most of the time her brother wore it at DL, but great pack. I've read you may be able to keep some things at first aid though, which may help depending on what you need to bring.


----------



## yeti5353

onceagain1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> . I discovered already from someone else's post that you can rent a stroller from Orlando Stroller I think, and have it delivered to GKTW. ODD is about 50lbs now and does tire easily, so I'm quite sure she'll tire while we're going around Disney. So I'm thinking about renting a double stroller to have room for both girls. I'm wondering if it would be too crowded to manoever a double, and perhaps I should rent 2 singles instead? Or, another question, a friend that has been before mentioned that the trolley that takes you from the parking lots to the theme parks doesn't fit the strollers well, unless they fold. Is this the case, and so then this would be a problem with the double, even if it's folded?
> 
> will you need the stroller or the double other than at the parks?  If not your GKTW pass will give you free stroller rental at the park.  So if you can get in the park with out the stroller you could do that.  If you do bring a bandana or something unique to tie on your stroller so you can find it again in the stroller parking areas because disney workers keep moving them around.


----------



## camidges

Thanks for the replies about the typical wait time for approval of a wish after the granters come out.  As of today, we are still waiting, but I decided that it would still be OK to get as much info as I can about GKTW and some of the possibilities that we may run into.  

One think I am seeing from reading here at the DIS is that Universal may not have much there for my wish kid to do... He is wheelchair bound and cannot transfer and cannot support himself on a ride.  Sooo....  I am sure we would limit that to one day for sure, and I was wondering if anyone had some experience with that park that they would like to share.  What things could he actually do?  Would he find enough stuff there to interest him, or would it even be worth going?  DH & I and our other son would probably have a blast - but this trip is for Ryan, after all!...

We think SeaWorld would work out ok with the shows and the aquariums and such...  So I guess I am wondering what to do with the extra day...  It really seems as though a fourth day at Disney World would be our best option, but I am not sure that our chapter would go for that.  Of course, we could always ask....  If not, what other parks would be more accomodating?  Would LegoLand have much there for him to do?   We would probably avoid the waterparks because he is vent-dependent and wouldn't get to do much there.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I guess I just want to make the best of everything for him! 

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## yeti5353

if you look on the gktw web site and find the family information book you can find a list of other things they can get tickets for. maybe something there will spark your interest.

and dont discount all there is to to at gktw as well.


----------



## yeti5353

Not specific to wish trips but a really good thread. to waste pretrip time with.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2062337

the tip about using deodernt on a blister about to happen really does work!  I was forced to go to a theme park and the state fair in brand new shoes. I brought the tiny end of some deoderant with me and when I was sure  was going to pop a blister that first day I rubbed some on and never got that blister!  magic!


----------



## onceagain1

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> HI!!!  Another heart Mom here (Lisa has had 3 OHS thus far and is waiting on two more). We took her trip in October, 2011. I just wanted to say Welcome to the DIS and Wishtrippers thread and READ, READ, READ...it will trigger LOTS more questions!!!!
> 
> We bought a night gown for Lisa to wear at the hospital so she could remember her wish trip and they sent it to Epcot Guest Services for us to pick up when we left Epcot...they just need several hours to get it there...*



Thanks for the welcome blessedmom4, never fun waiting on OHS. While DDs scheduled ones are complete, I'm well aware that there are more at some point in our future, when things are going well, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. 

I've been doing a ton of reading and browsing through this thread, up late every night enjoying wading through the thread 

I've also been reading stories and PTRs, and trip reports and learning so much already. I'm feeling a bit more comfortable with my lack of Disney knowledge, as those tips are really informative. Now that I'm feeling moreo comfortable, might get started on at PTR of our own soon


----------



## onceagain1

yeti5353 said:


> will you need the stroller or the double other than at the parks?  If not your GKTW pass will give you free stroller rental at the park.  So if you can get in the park with out the stroller you could do that.  If you do bring a bandana or something unique to tie on your stroller so you can find it again in the stroller parking areas because disney workers keep moving them around.



I don't yet know how to multi-quote, so thanks for the tip yeti, and for the welcomes everyone


----------



## Indykjt

I keep learning so much every time I visit this thread... and it all has us that much more excited for our son's trip to Disney and GKTW in October!

A few days ago we were given a special delivery from some family friends, who are also a wish family that spent time at GKTW!  I have updated our PTR with a couple pictures!

Now to try to keep the excitement contained even a bit for the next 6 weeks!


----------



## blessedmom4

Indykjt said:


> I keep learning so much every time I visit this thread... and it all has us that much more excited for our son's trip to Disney and GKTW in October!
> 
> A few days ago we were given a special delivery from some family friends, who are also a wish family that spent time at GKTW!  I have updated our PTR with a couple pictures!
> 
> Now to try to keep the excitement contained even a bit for the next 6 weeks!



*Braden looked so happy!!!!*


----------



## blessedmom4

onceagain1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome blessedmom4, never fun waiting on OHS. While DDs scheduled ones are complete, I'm well aware that there are more at some point in our future, when things are going well, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop.
> 
> I've been doing a ton of reading and browsing through this thread, up late every night enjoying wading through the thread
> 
> I've also been reading stories and PTRs, and trip reports and learning so much already. I'm feeling a bit more comfortable with my lack of Disney knowledge, as those tips are really informative. Now that I'm feeling moreo comfortable, might get started on at PTR of our own soon



*I so get it. 

I had such a blast learning so much before Lisa's Wish Trip. My best advice...ENJOY GKTW as much as possible. It really IS a once in a lifetime event! If you are getting tense, you need to stop and remember WHY you are on a Wish Trip and realize NOTHING will be perfect, but it WILL be fun! Things happen IRL and that doesn't change just because you are on vacation or a Wish Trip. You WILL have many memories to sustain you through any hard days ahead. I am so excited for al lof you here! *


----------



## onceagain1

Indykjt said:


> I keep learning so much every time I visit this thread... and it all has us that much more excited for our son's trip to Disney and GKTW in October!
> 
> A few days ago we were given a special delivery from some family friends, who are also a wish family that spent time at GKTW!  I have updated our PTR with a couple pictures!
> 
> Now to try to keep the excitement contained even a bit for the next 6 weeks!




Indykjt, I saw the pictures, he looks so happy, and a neat idea to count down the days!! I may have to do that for my daughter, Wednesday, her first day of Grade 1, will be 100 days until her trip!!


----------



## onceagain1

blessedmom4 said:


> *I so get it.
> 
> I had such a blast learning so much before Lisa's Wish Trip. My best advice...ENJOY GKTW as much as possible. It really IS a once in a lifetime event! If you are getting tense, you need to stop and remember WHY you are on a Wish Trip and realize NOTHING will be perfect, but it WILL be fun! Things happen IRL and that doesn't change just because you are on vacation or a Wish Trip. You WILL have many memories to sustain you through any hard days ahead. I am so excited for al lof you here! *



I've read your story about Lisa, poor sweet thing. She's such a strong girl. Interesting about all your kids being born on the 3rd!!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Hello. I was wondering if someone could help me. I am trying to add pictures of Gavin but keep getting the red x's. Is there a trick I dont know?


----------



## blessedmom4

onceagain1 said:


> I've read your story about Lisa, poor sweet thing. She's such a strong girl. Interesting about all your kids being born on the 3rd!!


*Thanks for reading, I LOVE sharing my sweet family! Yes, the third is my lucky number!!*


GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello. I was wondering if someone could help me. I am trying to add pictures of Gavin but keep getting the red x's. Is there a trick I dont know?


*
Are you using Photobucket? These are the instructions from the first page of this thread how to post pics. HTH.*


----------



## jjmomof4

Hi, 
I am new here. I am the wife of a soldier, mom of four incredible kids, dd age 14 (some hearing impairment and learning difficulties), ds age 10, ds's age 8 and 8, yes we are blessed with twins! All three boys have mitochondrial disease, eosinophilic esophagitis and high functioning autism (along with a myriad of other medical issues, including increasing cardiac issues, but all are likely related to the mitochondrial disease, as we are realizing more and more now). We just returned from Ethan and Aidan's Wish Trip this summer, which was an amazing two weeks in California. Their wishes were to go behind the scenes at Lego Land (Ethan), and Learn to Surf (Aidan), AND both wished to see family and cousins. We had moved away from our home and family in California seven years ago, to pursue better medical care for the boys, and because my husband joined the Army. We had no doctors in CA who had ever seen children like ours eight years ago, and have been blessed with amazing care out here, and thus have not been "home" more than once since. We had an amazing two weeks in California! LegoLand was fun, but the behind the scenes with the Master Builders made Ethan's day! As did the exclusive Darth Maul mini fig all the kids were given by the Master Builder. Aidan, and all of us, loved learning to surf! He was on his feet right away and LOVED the whole morning...he tired and was too exhuasted and cold to go on within two hours, so we didn't finish the morning out, but what an amazing morning! We also had an amazing week driving north to spend a week with family! We spent four days with my husband's family, and had cousins camp with eight other cousins besides our four! Then we drove farther north and spent three days in a cabin with my family, three sisters, two husbands, one boyfriend, ten children under ten, with a cousins camp party, day at the lake and a wonderful cabin experience! It was truly the trip of a lifetime and the boys, and we all, made memories for a lifetime! Make A Wish truly blessed us beyond belief!

Then we had enough money set aside, to use our military discount to do three days at Disneyland as well. I grew up going to Disneyland, as has our daughter, but this was our first time back in eight years, now with three boys with special and medical needs. It was hot, tiring, confusing with no plan, and while there were bits of magic, it was frustrating, until we gave up and simply enjoyed being there and the reality of literally only doing 3-4 things per day and then leaving. By the end Colin, our third son - who's wish is to do Jedi Training and go to Give Kids the World, was hysterical and said to cancel his wish. Thus why I'm on these boards, trying to do everything we can to make sure his trip is a success for him, and all the rest of us! Our trip to Orlando is the end of this month, and this time, the daughter gets to bring a friend, so the two teen girls can head off on their own to enjoy roller coasters, while we do what the boys can handle. We learned a hard lesson regarding wheelchairs for the boys, and have asked Make A Wish to rent them ahead of time for us, or else we will, we don't want to spend an hour each day renting and returning them...We need one regular size for Ethan and then one large size one for the twins to share...since there are only two of us to push them. And thankfully after reading through all these boards, it appears that the parking is very far from the actual entrances, so we definitely need the wheelchairs ahead of time. 

I've been busy reading these boards for the last four days. Thank you so much to everyone before me who's posted so many tips and answers! I've saved several pages of tips along the way! I've also spent two days with Colin, just watching all the videos on the park websites, and on youtube, of all the parks and rides, so Colin knows what to expect and can make decisions of what he'd like to do. One of the hardest things about DL was that the boys didn't know what to expect for rides, and one boy would like one ride/show, but it would terrify the other two, and so we are working to figure out what each child wants. 

I am slightly frustrated with the flights MAW chose for us, it has us arriving to GKTW at 530pm on the first day, and leaving for the airport at 715am on the seventh day. That leaves us only five days for the parks. Colin has decided on a day at Discovery Cove (we'll use this for our "rest" day, hopefully in the middle of our trip), one day or half day at Islands of Adventure to see Harry Potter world and the Marvel characters. He really wants to do Ifly, Swiming with the dolphins, the Disney Parks, and Harry Potter. His actual wish is Jedi Training, but now after a weekend of watching videos, he's actually excited about the rest as well. We have no illusions of spending the entire day in any of the parks. The teen girls we'll let go off on their own. We'll use our tickets to get them FP's for the rides they'd like to do before we leave a park, unless we can leave the GKTW GAC pass with them? We'll take the three boys to each park they want to do, and then leave when they are tired. We have a couple things per park that are must's and then whatever they are up to after that. Discovery Cove will be the day we all spend together, and evenings at GKTW. Colin's decided he wants to be sure we are back in time for the Santa night at the Big Splash Bash. Our days for the parks are Thursday, Sept 27 to Monday Oct 1.

Trip Plan:
Sept 26 Day 1 - arrive, enjoy GKTW, orientation
Sept 27 Day 2 - IOA for Harry Potter/Marvel Characters and then Aquatica in afternoon if the kids don't want to stay at IOA?
Sept 28 Day 3 - Disney MK?
Sept 29 Day 4 - Discovery Cove (for a day of downtime, possibly Ifly in pm?)
Sept 30 Day 5 - Disney HS?
Oct 1 Day 6 - Disney AK for the safari, Lion King show, and get FP's for girls then Epcot in afternoon with boys
Oct 2 Day 7 - fly home early

Somewhere in there we'd like to catch Wishes or Illuminations if possible. I'm calling Make A Wish on Tuesday, to see if we can possibly get the itinerary sooner, as our volunteers can't give it to us until three days before we leave due to their schedule, and I know I'll need to book Discovery Cove and make a couple reservations before then. I know that MAW is setting up Jedi Training, and something special (hopefully meeting Darth Vader) for Colin one day, and they are possibly also treating us to MNSSHP one night as well, which would move some of my days around. Oh and to add to all of this, this will be our last week together as a family for quite awhile, as my husband will deploy not long after we return. So we want to relax and enjoy this week together. If we don't get to do everything we have planned, oh well, we just want Colin to have a blast and spend time together! 

I'm sorry if I've combined my intro and PTR in the same post, but I'm realizing we have not much time left till this trip and we have a lot to accomplish before we leave, not only for this trip but also in preparation for my husband leaving. Any advice, especially about which days for which parks, would be incredibly appreciated! OH and our boys are not able to eat food by mouth at all! They have only two safe foods, a certain brand of potato chips and apples...I know we can find apples at Disney, what about IOA? Or Discovery Cove? Any thoughts or help would be appreciated!
Thank you,
Jennifer


----------



## hanori

We are going on a make a wish trip, my son Orion has a complex congeital heart defect.  DD -Hannah.  i am so excited.  I can't wait to see there faces.


----------



## hanori

Hi everyone new here, 
Let me introduce me and my family.  Me and my husband Lonnie , My wonderful daughter Hannah 6 and my couragous son Orion 4 almost 5.  We have been on quite a journey.  My son has a complex congenital heart defect. He has a rare syndrome also heterotaxy syndrome, he has had 5 cardiac caths, 2 heart surgeries adn 2 open heart surgeries.  He wished to see Mickey's animals so we are going to WDW.  We are planning on Oct, 2012 but haven't gotten any confirmation as of yet.  I am such a planner and this is driving me nuts. I have been compiling WDW Make a Wish stuff,  GKTW info, info and lurking here for months. I am getting so anxious and have so many questions and so much info to process it's crazy.  I just want us to have the greatest time, I know that we will. I am just so excited.  I will post his story later but wanted to introduce my self and my family.

Hope I posted in the right spot but if not sorry just a newbie


----------



## Lilfoot93

jjmomof4 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here. I am the wife of a soldier, mom of four incredible kids, dd age 14 (some hearing impairment and learning difficulties), ds age 10, ds's age 8 and 8, yes we are blessed with twins! All three boys have mitochondrial disease, eosinophilic esophagitis and high functioning autism (along with a myriad of other medical issues, including increasing cardiac issues, but all are likely related to the mitochondrial disease, as we are realizing more and more now). We just returned from Ethan and Aidan's Wish Trip this summer, which was an amazing two weeks in California. Their wishes were to go behind the scenes at Lego Land (Ethan), and Learn to Surf (Aidan), AND both wished to see family and cousins. We had moved away from our home and family in California seven years ago, to pursue better medical care for the boys, and because my husband joined the Army. We had no doctors in CA who had ever seen children like ours eight years ago, and have been blessed with amazing care out here, and thus have not been "home" more than once since. We had an amazing two weeks in California! LegoLand was fun, but the behind the scenes with the Master Builders made Ethan's day! As did the exclusive Darth Maul mini fig all the kids were given by the Master Builder. Aidan, and all of us, loved learning to surf! He was on his feet right away and LOVED the whole morning...he tired and was too exhuasted and cold to go on within two hours, so we didn't finish the morning out, but what an amazing morning! We also had an amazing week driving north to spend a week with family! We spent four days with my husband's family, and had cousins camp with eight other cousins besides our four! Then we drove farther north and spent three days in a cabin with my family, three sisters, two husbands, one boyfriend, ten children under ten, with a cousins camp party, day at the lake and a wonderful cabin experience! It was truly the trip of a lifetime and the boys, and we all, made memories for a lifetime! Make A Wish truly blessed us beyond belief!
> 
> Then we had enough money set aside, to use our military discount to do three days at Disneyland as well. I grew up going to Disneyland, as has our daughter, but this was our first time back in eight years, now with three boys with special and medical needs. It was hot, tiring, confusing with no plan, and while there were bits of magic, it was frustrating, until we gave up and simply enjoyed being there and the reality of literally only doing 3-4 things per day and then leaving. By the end Colin, our third son - who's wish is to do Jedi Training and go to Give Kids the World, was hysterical and said to cancel his wish. Thus why I'm on these boards, trying to do everything we can to make sure his trip is a success for him, and all the rest of us! Our trip to Orlando is the end of this month, and this time, the daughter gets to bring a friend, so the two teen girls can head off on their own to enjoy roller coasters, while we do what the boys can handle. We learned a hard lesson regarding wheelchairs for the boys, and have asked Make A Wish to rent them ahead of time for us, or else we will, we don't want to spend an hour each day renting and returning them...We need one regular size for Ethan and then one large size one for the twins to share...since there are only two of us to push them. And thankfully after reading through all these boards, it appears that the parking is very far from the actual entrances, so we definitely need the wheelchairs ahead of time.
> 
> I've been busy reading these boards for the last four days. Thank you so much to everyone before me who's posted so many tips and answers! I've saved several pages of tips along the way! I've also spent two days with Colin, just watching all the videos on the park websites, and on youtube, of all the parks and rides, so Colin knows what to expect and can make decisions of what he'd like to do. One of the hardest things about DL was that the boys didn't know what to expect for rides, and one boy would like one ride/show, but it would terrify the other two, and so we are working to figure out what each child wants.
> 
> I am slightly frustrated with the flights MAW chose for us, it has us arriving to GKTW at 530pm on the first day, and leaving for the airport at 715am on the seventh day. That leaves us only five days for the parks. Colin has decided on a day at Discovery Cove (we'll use this for our "rest" day, hopefully in the middle of our trip), one day or half day at Islands of Adventure to see Harry Potter world and the Marvel characters. He really wants to do Ifly, Swiming with the dolphins, the Disney Parks, and Harry Potter. His actual wish is Jedi Training, but now after a weekend of watching videos, he's actually excited about the rest as well. We have no illusions of spending the entire day in any of the parks. The teen girls we'll let go off on their own. We'll use our tickets to get them FP's for the rides they'd like to do before we leave a park, unless we can leave the GKTW GAC pass with them? We'll take the three boys to each park they want to do, and then leave when they are tired. We have a couple things per park that are must's and then whatever they are up to after that. Discovery Cove will be the day we all spend together, and evenings at GKTW. Colin's decided he wants to be sure we are back in time for the Santa night at the Big Splash Bash. Our days for the parks are Thursday, Sept 27 to Monday Oct 1.
> 
> Trip Plan:
> Sept 26 Day 1 - arrive, enjoy GKTW, orientation
> Sept 27 Day 2 - IOA for Harry Potter/Marvel Characters and then Aquatica in afternoon if the kids don't want to stay at IOA?
> Sept 28 Day 3 - Disney MK?
> Sept 29 Day 4 - Discovery Cove (for a day of downtime, possibly Ifly in pm?)
> Sept 30 Day 5 - Disney HS?
> Oct 1 Day 6 - Disney AK for the safari, Lion King show, and get FP's for girls then Epcot in afternoon with boys
> Oct 2 Day 7 - fly home early
> 
> Somewhere in there we'd like to catch Wishes or Illuminations if possible. I'm calling Make A Wish on Tuesday, to see if we can possibly get the itinerary sooner, as our volunteers can't give it to us until three days before we leave due to their schedule, and I know I'll need to book Discovery Cove and make a couple reservations before then. I know that MAW is setting up Jedi Training, and something special (hopefully meeting Darth Vader) for Colin one day, and they are possibly also treating us to MNSSHP one night as well, which would move some of my days around. Oh and to add to all of this, this will be our last week together as a family for quite awhile, as my husband will deploy not long after we return. So we want to relax and enjoy this week together. If we don't get to do everything we have planned, oh well, we just want Colin to have a blast and spend time together!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've combined my intro and PTR in the same post, but I'm realizing we have not much time left till this trip and we have a lot to accomplish before we leave, not only for this trip but also in preparation for my husband leaving. Any advice, especially about which days for which parks, would be incredibly appreciated! OH and our boys are not able to eat food by mouth at all! They have only two safe foods, a certain brand of potato chips and apples...I know we can find apples at Disney, what about IOA? Or Discovery Cove? Any thoughts or help would be appreciated!
> Thank you,
> Jennifer



  I am so glad your son gets his wish! My son Trevor is a Star Wars fan also and his wish revolves around Jedi training also  I too, have been blessed with twins. They are almost 4. I hope your son has a magical trip!



hanori said:


> We are going on a make a wish trip, my son Orion has a complex congeital heart defect.  DD -Hannah.  i am so excited.  I can't wait to see there faces.


 I am a fellow heart mom too. I am so glad Orion gets his wish! Looking forward to hearing about your trip.

Jackie


----------



## LindaBabe

jjmomof4 said:


> . . . *By the end Colin, our third son - who's wish is to do Jedi Training and go to Give Kids the World, was hysterical and said to cancel his wish*.  . . . The teen girls we'll let go off on their own. We'll use our tickets to get them FP's for the rides they'd like to do before we leave a park, unless we can leave the GKTW GAC pass with them? We'll take the three boys to each park they want to do, and then leave when they are tired. We have a couple things per park that are must's and then whatever they are up to after that. Discovery Cove will be the day we all spend together, and evenings at GKTW. Colin's decided he wants to be sure we are back in time for the Santa night at the Big Splash Bash. Our days for the parks are Thursday, Sept 27 to Monday Oct 1.
> 
> Trip Plan:
> Sept 26 Day 1 - arrive, enjoy GKTW, orientation
> Sept 27 Day 2 - IOA for Harry Potter/Marvel Characters and then Aquatica in afternoon if the kids don't want to stay at IOA?
> Sept 28 Day 3 - Disney MK?
> Sept 29 Day 4 - Discovery Cove (for a day of downtime, possibly Ifly in pm?)
> Sept 30 Day 5 - Disney HS?
> Oct 1 Day 6 - Disney AK for the safari, Lion King show, and get FP's for girls then Epcot in afternoon with boys
> Oct 2 Day 7 - fly home early
> 
> Somewhere in there we'd like to catch Wishes or Illuminations if possible. I'm calling Make A Wish on Tuesday, to see if we can possibly get the itinerary sooner, as our volunteers can't give it to us until three days before we leave due to their schedule, and I know I'll need to book Discovery Cove and make a couple reservations before then. I know that MAW is setting up Jedi Training, and something special (hopefully meeting Darth Vader) for Colin one day, and they are possibly also treating us to MNSSHP one night as well, which would move some of my days around. Oh and to add to all of this, this will be our last week together as a family for quite awhile, as my husband will deploy not long after we return. So we want to relax and enjoy this week together. If we don't get to do everything we have planned, oh well, we just want Colin to have a blast and spend time together!
> 
> . . .



Welcome to the Wish thread!  

Here's the old lady's initial thoughts on reading your post.

1.  When planning your itinerary, think about why Colin wanted his wish canceled - was he exhausted?  OVerwhelmed?  (I'm looking at your itinerary and thinking THAT's A LOT to cram into 5 days. I'm not seeing any relaxation time in there at all - and if you add a Halloween party, even less.)
2.  If you split up, the girls going one plark and the rest of you another, have you thought how you're going to get the girls back to GKTW?
3.  If you have a handicap parking tag at home, you should take it.  Accessible parking is the front rows in the parking lots and much easier.
4.  Before you plan two parks in one day, make sure the passes you receive are park hoppers instead of one day one park.  I can't remember, and I would hate for you to be disappointed that you couldn't "hop".

Good Luck and Happy planning!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Hey everyone, we finally finished our itineraries and we are just 4 weeks  before we leave for our trip Oct 1-7 at GKTW. The Family is so excited, we have a question though, has anyone been to aquatica, and if so how is it, we are going to do Universal/IOA in one day, the kids aren't big enough for most rides, so we are doing Sea World/ Aquatica on our extra day. We just wanted to get an idea of how it was.

Thanks


----------



## yeti5353

I finally did a PTR and I linked it to my signature but could not get my dying computer to work with the system to add ptr to the link.

we are a bit different than most familie, going before the worst of the illness.


----------



## Momtokcc

yeti5353 said:


> My kids are furious that my first stop on arrival is walmart!  And Miss Wish thinks it matters where her souvies come from.  the budget police has news for her!  Stuff from walmart will be just as good or maybe even better!



LOL - I am with you on this one!!


----------



## jjmomof4

LindaBabe said:


> 1.  When planning your itinerary, think about why Colin wanted his wish canceled - was he exhausted?  OVerwhelmed?  (I'm looking at your itinerary and thinking THAT's A LOT to cram into 5 days. I'm not seeing any relaxation time in there at all - and if you add a Halloween party, even less.)
> 2.  If you split up, the girls going one plark and the rest of you another, have you thought how you're going to get the girls back to GKTW?
> 3.  If you have a handicap parking tag at home, you should take it.  Accessible parking is the front rows in the parking lots and much easier.
> 4.  Before you plan two parks in one day, make sure the passes you receive are park hoppers instead of one day one park.  I can't remember, and I would hate for you to be disappointed that you couldn't "hop".
> 
> Good Luck and Happy planning!



Thank you for the welcome! I didn't plan nothing days, because we likely will leave each park by about 1 or 2pm and go back to rest and relax (and take a two hour nap) at GKTW. If they aren't up to it the next day, then we just won't go, and will stay at GKTW and enjoy the pool and sleeping in. 

I think what overwhelmed him the most at Disneyland this summer was that it was a surprise portion of the trip and he doesn't do well with "surprises" at all. He also didn't know what to expect on any ride, and wouldn't go on anything if he didn't know exactly what would happen first, and then if he tried something and got scared he was done for the day! And we adults had expectations built in from our memories as kids, by day two we'd thrown all expectations out and just enjoyed what few things they liked and it went much better after that. So he and I have been patiently watching every single video that Disney, IOA and Discovery Cove have, and tons of videos on youtube...so far that's helped a ton with planning. We thought he'd love the GM Test Track and after watching videos he's adamant about not going on that. He was adamant about not seeing dolphins until we started watching videos, and now he's very excited. He was excited about certain things at Harry Potter and now is adament that he doesn't want to do most of it. He's only interested in a couple of things per park, and of course doing his Jedi Training, so we don't have a lot of pressure to "get things done". 

Yes our passes are supposed to be park hoppers, so we can do two parks in a day, and really there's not much he wants to do at Epcot or AK, so we could do both of those in one morning then relax at GKTW the rest of the day. 

Picking the girls up is a very good point, I'm starting to try and map everything out, and didn't even realize how long it takes to get from one park to the other, so I'm working on the logistics of that now. We do have a handicapped placard, have for years now, so we'll bring that with us.

Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it!
Jennifer


----------



## Momtokcc

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Kyra got home from the hospital today and now we can really focus on the excitement and count down of the wish trip in may!! Moving forward from here on out



So glad Kyra is home!  Have fun counting down!!!


----------



## yeti5353

Picking the girls up is a very good point, I'm starting to try and map everything out, and didn't even realize how long it takes to get from one park to the other, so I'm working on the logistics of that now. We do have a handicapped placard, have for years now, so we'll bring that with us.


look at having the girls take a bus to down town disney or a resort for pick up rather than at the epcot gate. they can use the disney transportation I think.....


----------



## yeti5353

is there a way to retitle a wish trip report?  if so I cant figure it out.


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> is there a way to retitle a wish trip report?  if so I cant figure it out.



*Click on the first post in your thread then click on advanced settings and at the top of the page you will see the Title and be able to change it . *


----------



## yeti5353

blessedmom4 said:


> *Click on the first post in your thread then click on advanced settings and at the top of the page you will see the Title and be able to change it . *





I dont see advanced and nothing happens when I click on my post.


----------



## hanori

Thanks Jackie, just read Trevor's story. Wow! Can't wait to read more.


----------



## yeti5353

Just added lunch at the crystal palace in MK for our MK day.  Hope its good and also a nice break.  2:05 lunch

Not sure what we are going to do about Molly's severe leg pains in the park. I really dont want them to spoil the holiday but really have no way to prevent them and not alot to treat them.  at this point she is flat out refusing a wheel chair.....


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> I dont see advanced and nothing happens when I click on my post.



*Click on the EDIT button first, then click on  Go Advanced, Then Title....(It will be below the box that says Reason for editing).*


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> Just added lunch at the crystal palace in MK for our MK day.  Hope its good and also a nice break.  2:05 lunch
> 
> Not sure what we are going to do about Molly's severe leg pains in the park. I really dont want them to spoil the holiday but really have no way to prevent them and not alot to treat them.  at this point she is flat out refusing a wheel chair.....



*I would try to find out WHY she doesn't want the W/C and go from there. Maybe if she understands it will shorten her park days if she is in pain she will be more inclined to use one...*


----------



## Momtokcc

blessedmom4 said:


> *I would try to find out WHY she doesn't want the W/C and go from there. Maybe if she understands it will shorten her park days if she is in pain she will be more inclined to use one...*



I agree.  Things will be so much easier with one.  We are bringing Cade's chair with us.  He can walk but he has a chair for his unexplained leg pain and fatigue issues.  Somes days are better than others.  I really hope she will reconsider.


----------



## Momtokcc

We got some good news this week - I updated Cades PTR.


----------



## maroo

yeti5353 said:


> I dont see advanced and nothing happens when I click on my post.



Hello!! 

I linked your pre-trippie on the first page, by the way!  

Check the 2nd post of this thread - back on the first page - I think there may be instructions there about how to edit your titles and such....??  If not...and you can't figure it out...PM me and I can help you with it!



onceagain1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this forum, wish I'd found it before - very happy to be browsing through it!! I've only just started, so I definately have lots of reading to do. But first off, I have to say, from what I've read so far, wow, it's so nice to be in company of others who have gone through similar struggles, and thus always appreciate the little things, etc. I belong to a general mommy forum that I can hardly look at, for all the silly things that some people complain about - oy!!
> 
> I'm married with 2 beautiful girls. My oldest daughter has a complex heart defect, has had 3 open heart surgeries that are palliative in nature. She had her surgeries quite young, at 5days, 6 months and 3yrs old, but will need more at some point in the future. Likely she will also need a pacemaker, and at some point, a heart transplant. She is now 6yrs old and doing quite well, all things considered. She's now a big sister to her 2yr old healthy little sis, who we call Busypants. My oldest I call Chatterbox!!
> 
> Several years ago we applied for my daughter's wish with Children's Wish, as they encouraged us to, as there were sometimes other events that ODD might be invited to from time to time. Now that things are stable, and that our younger daughter has gotten a bit older, we're ready for ODD to have her wish, so I contacted CW to let them know and they got started on the process. I gave them several dates around Christmas (as my husband has more time off at Christmas, and for financial reasons, it's best for us to work with his schedule). They called and gave me 2 of my 3 date choices to choose from and initially I went with my first, which is right over Christmas. But then I started googling and realised that it would apparently be super duper busy that week. At that point, I had not found this forum and did not know that you could show the pin/lanyard and likely use the fastpass entrance. And so knowing that my daughter (and hubby) isn't always best around the largest crowds, I called CW back the same day to ask about the other date instead. The other date is Dec 14-21, the week before, which still fits our timeframe but hopefully will be somewhat less busy. So those are the dates for us.
> 
> Now, I've since discovered this forum, and part of me wishes I could stick with our original dates, as it would be quite magical to enjoy Christmas there. However, I'm reminding myself that the diminished crowds will make the experience more enjoyable for ODD (and hubby and YDD), and it will still be Christmas magical.
> 
> Anyway, so happy to have found this forum. And I haven't had a chance to read ALL the posts yet, so I do have a question that I'm hoping someone can answer. I discovered already from someone else's post that you can rent a stroller from Orlando Stroller I think, and have it delivered to GKTW. ODD is about 50lbs now and does tire easily, so I'm quite sure she'll tire while we're going around Disney. So I'm thinking about renting a double stroller to have room for both girls. I'm wondering if it would be too crowded to manoever a double, and perhaps I should rent 2 singles instead? Or, another question, a friend that has been before mentioned that the trolley that takes you from the parking lots to the theme parks doesn't fit the strollers well, unless they fold. Is this the case, and so then this would be a problem with the double, even if it's folded?
> 
> thanks so much!!



 to the Wish Trippers thread!!!  We are so glad to have you!  

I know being on the DIS is a little like trying to drink from a fire hydrant - but it is such great information! 



Emmaswishtrip said:


> So excited our wish grantors came over tonight! I just updated our PTR! I feel like we have been blessed to be going through this! They really think we will hear back very soon! I hope so!







camidges said:


> Thanks for the replies about the typical wait time for approval of a wish after the granters come out.  As of today, we are still waiting, but I decided that it would still be OK to get as much info as I can about GKTW and some of the possibilities that we may run into.
> 
> One think I am seeing from reading here at the DIS is that Universal may not have much there for my wish kid to do... He is wheelchair bound and cannot transfer and cannot support himself on a ride.  Sooo....  I am sure we would limit that to one day for sure, and I was wondering if anyone had some experience with that park that they would like to share.  What things could he actually do?  Would he find enough stuff there to interest him, or would it even be worth going?  DH & I and our other son would probably have a blast - but this trip is for Ryan, after all!...
> 
> We think SeaWorld would work out ok with the shows and the aquariums and such...  So I guess I am wondering what to do with the extra day...  It really seems as though a fourth day at Disney World would be our best option, but I am not sure that our chapter would go for that.  Of course, we could always ask....  If not, what other parks would be more accomodating?  Would LegoLand have much there for him to do?   We would probably avoid the waterparks because he is vent-dependent and wouldn't get to do much there.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I guess I just want to make the best of everything for him!
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far!



Ryan sounds a lot like Lauren in her lack of ability to transfer or even sit up on her own - so you may get some idea from reading our TR for her...

You will be ASTONISHED with how much he CAN do at Disney. 

We decided not to go to Universal at all - but many, many families have loved it - Lauren just wasnt interested and we had so little time and energy for her - so we just decided to skip Universal.  

There are rides where he can get on IN his wheelchair - really fun stuff!!    LOTS of shows, parades, restaurants, character meet and greets - there will be so much he "can" do that he may not notice so much what he can't do. 

What are your dates??  If you are going when there is a special party - like the Halloween party or Christmas Party - the Disney party (not GKTW - they have those parties, too).... but those are an extra ticket, but don't cost as much as a whole day at the parks - and you can do Magic Kingdom starting at 4:00 PM with those special party tickets - but, that only works if you are going in Sept/Oct or Nov/Dec.  



onceagain1 said:


> I don't yet know how to multi-quote, so thanks for the tip yeti, and for the welcomes everyone



Check out the 2nd post of this thread - after all of the links to the trip reports - there are instructions there for multi quoting that may help you!   





Indykjt said:


> I keep learning so much every time I visit this thread... and it all has us that much more excited for our son's trip to Disney and GKTW in October!
> 
> A few days ago we were given a special delivery from some family friends, who are also a wish family that spent time at GKTW!  I have updated our PTR with a couple pictures!
> 
> Now to try to keep the excitement contained even a bit for the next 6 weeks!



I am so glad you are excited and learning stuff from this thread!!  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Hello. I was wondering if someone could help me. I am trying to add pictures of Gavin but keep getting the red x's. Is there a trick I dont know?



Are you using Photobucket?  If not - I highly recommend using them - upload your pictures as "Large" and they should size correctly - and then you can post them fairly easily by using the  coding...PM me if you still have trouble and I can try to help you!

[quote="jjmomof4, post: 46031341"]Hi, 
I am new here. I am the wife of a soldier, mom of four incredible kids, dd age 14 (some hearing impairment and learning difficulties), ds age 10, ds's age 8 and 8, yes we are blessed with twins! All three boys have mitochondrial disease, eosinophilic esophagitis and high functioning autism (along with a myriad of other medical issues, including increasing cardiac issues, but all are likely related to the mitochondrial disease, as we are realizing more and more now). We just returned from Ethan and Aidan's Wish Trip this summer, which was an amazing two weeks in California. Their wishes were to go behind the scenes at Lego Land (Ethan), and Learn to Surf (Aidan), AND both wished to see family and cousins. We had moved away from our home and family in California seven years ago, to pursue better medical care for the boys, and because my husband joined the Army. We had no doctors in CA who had ever seen children like ours eight years ago, and have been blessed with amazing care out here, and thus have not been "home" more than once since. We had an amazing two weeks in California! LegoLand was fun, but the behind the scenes with the Master Builders made Ethan's day! As did the exclusive Darth Maul mini fig all the kids were given by the Master Builder. Aidan, and all of us, loved learning to surf! He was on his feet right away and LOVED the whole morning...he tired and was too exhuasted and cold to go on within two hours, so we didn't finish the morning out, but what an amazing morning! We also had an amazing week driving north to spend a week with family! We spent four days with my husband's family, and had cousins camp with eight other cousins besides our four! Then we drove farther north and spent three days in a cabin with my family, three sisters, two husbands, one boyfriend, ten children under ten, with a cousins camp party, day at the lake and a wonderful cabin experience! It was truly the trip of a lifetime and the boys, and we all, made memories for a lifetime! Make A Wish truly blessed us beyond belief!

Then we had enough money set aside, to use our military discount to do three days at Disneyland as well. I grew up going to Disneyland, as has our daughter, but this was our first time back in eight years, now with three boys with special and medical needs. It was hot, tiring, confusing with no plan, and while there were bits of magic, it was frustrating, until we gave up and simply enjoyed being there and the reality of literally only doing 3-4 things per day and then leaving. By the end Colin, our third son - who's wish is to do Jedi Training and go to Give Kids the World, was hysterical and said to cancel his wish. Thus why I'm on these boards, trying to do everything we can to make sure his trip is a success for him, and all the rest of us! Our trip to Orlando is the end of this month, and this time, the daughter gets to bring a friend, so the two teen girls can head off on their own to enjoy roller coasters, while we do what the boys can handle. We learned a hard lesson regarding wheelchairs for the boys, and have asked Make A Wish to rent them ahead of time for us, or else we will, we don't want to spend an hour each day renting and returning them...We need one regular size for Ethan and then one large size one for the twins to share...since there are only two of us to push them. And thankfully after reading through all these boards, it appears that the parking is very far from the actual entrances, so we definitely need the wheelchairs ahead of time. 

I've been busy reading these boards for the last four days. Thank you so much to everyone before me who's posted so many tips and answers! I've saved several pages of tips along the way! I've also spent two days with Colin, just watching all the videos on the park websites, and on youtube, of all the parks and rides, so Colin knows what to expect and can make decisions of what he'd like to do. One of the hardest things about DL was that the boys didn't know what to expect for rides, and one boy would like one ride/show, but it would terrify the other two, and so we are working to figure out what each child wants. 

I am slightly frustrated with the flights MAW chose for us, it has us arriving to GKTW at 530pm on the first day, and leaving for the airport at 715am on the seventh day. That leaves us only five days for the parks. Colin has decided on a day at Discovery Cove (we'll use this for our "rest" day, hopefully in the middle of our trip), one day or half day at Islands of Adventure to see Harry Potter world and the Marvel characters. He really wants to do Ifly, Swiming with the dolphins, the Disney Parks, and Harry Potter. His actual wish is Jedi Training, but now after a weekend of watching videos, he's actually excited about the rest as well. We have no illusions of spending the entire day in any of the parks. The teen girls we'll let go off on their own. We'll use our tickets to get them FP's for the rides they'd like to do before we leave a park, unless we can leave the GKTW GAC pass with them? We'll take the three boys to each park they want to do, and then leave when they are tired. We have a couple things per park that are must's and then whatever they are up to after that. Discovery Cove will be the day we all spend together, and evenings at GKTW. Colin's decided he wants to be sure we are back in time for the Santa night at the Big Splash Bash. Our days for the parks are Thursday, Sept 27 to Monday Oct 1.

Trip Plan:
Sept 26 Day 1 - arrive, enjoy GKTW, orientation
Sept 27 Day 2 - IOA for Harry Potter/Marvel Characters and then Aquatica in afternoon if the kids don't want to stay at IOA?
Sept 28 Day 3 - Disney MK?
Sept 29 Day 4 - Discovery Cove (for a day of downtime, possibly Ifly in pm?)
Sept 30 Day 5 - Disney HS?
Oct 1 Day 6 - Disney AK for the safari, Lion King show, and get FP's for girls then Epcot in afternoon with boys
Oct 2 Day 7 - fly home early

Somewhere in there we'd like to catch Wishes or Illuminations if possible. I'm calling Make A Wish on Tuesday, to see if we can possibly get the itinerary sooner, as our volunteers can't give it to us until three days before we leave due to their schedule, and I know I'll need to book Discovery Cove and make a couple reservations before then. I know that MAW is setting up Jedi Training, and something special (hopefully meeting Darth Vader) for Colin one day, and they are possibly also treating us to MNSSHP one night as well, which would move some of my days around. Oh and to add to all of this, this will be our last week together as a family for quite awhile, as my husband will deploy not long after we return. So we want to relax and enjoy this week together. If we don't get to do everything we have planned, oh well, we just want Colin to have a blast and spend time together! 

I'm sorry if I've combined my intro and PTR in the same post, but I'm realizing we have not much time left till this trip and we have a lot to accomplish before we leave, not only for this trip but also in preparation for my husband leaving. Any advice, especially about which days for which parks, would be incredibly appreciated! OH and our boys are not able to eat food by mouth at all! They have only two safe foods, a certain brand of potato chips and apples...I know we can find apples at Disney, what about IOA? Or Discovery Cove? Any thoughts or help would be appreciated!
Thank you,
Jennifer :)[/QUOTE]

:welcome: to the DIS!!!

I sent you a PM!  :thumbsup2

[quote="hanori, post: 46031743"]We are going on a make a wish trip, my son Orion has a complex congeital heart defect.  DD -Hannah.  i am so excited.  I can't wait to see there faces.

:woohoo:[/QUOTE]

That is awesome!!  Glad you are here!!

[quote="hanori, post: 46031900"]Hi everyone new here, 
Let me introduce me and my family.  Me and my husband Lonnie , My wonderful daughter Hannah 6 and my couragous son Orion 4 almost 5.  We have been on quite a journey.  My son has a complex congenital heart defect. He has a rare syndrome also heterotaxy syndrome, he has had 5 cardiac caths, 2 heart surgeries adn 2 open heart surgeries.  He wished to see Mickey's animals so we are going to WDW.  We are planning on Oct, 2012 but haven't gotten any confirmation as of yet.  I am such a planner and this is driving me nuts. I have been compiling WDW Make a Wish stuff,  GKTW info, info and lurking here for months. I am getting so anxious and have so many questions and so much info to process it's crazy.  I just want us to have the greatest time, I know that we will. I am just so excited.  I will post his story later but wanted to introduce my self and my family.

Hope I posted in the right spot but if not sorry just a newbie[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup2  You posted in a great spot! :)  

We are glad you are here to hang out with us!  You guys are going to have a blast!!! :)


----------



## blessedmom4

Momtokcc said:


> We got some good news this week - I updated Cades PTR.



*I LOVED your good news!!! *


----------



## maroo

yeti5353 said:


> Picking the girls up is a very good point, I'm starting to try and map everything out, and didn't even realize how long it takes to get from one park to the other, so I'm working on the logistics of that now. We do have a handicapped placard, have for years now, so we'll bring that with us.
> 
> 
> look at having the girls take a bus to down town disney or a resort for pick up rather than at the epcot gate. they can use the disney transportation I think.....



The issue, I think, is going to be GETTING them to the park...

Once they are at a Disney park, they can take the bus to any other Disney park or to DTD - 

But then how will they get back to GKTW?  GKTW does have a shuttle - but it only goes to certain parks on certain days and the timing is not very helpful, from what I have heard.  

You may need to budget a bit of cab fare or plan to meet them at a Disney park at some point??

I sent you a PM...



yeti5353 said:


> Just added lunch at the crystal palace in MK for our MK day.  Hope its good and also a nice break.  2:05 lunch
> 
> Not sure what we are going to do about Molly's severe leg pains in the park. I really dont want them to spoil the holiday but really have no way to prevent them and not alot to treat them.  at this point she is flat out refusing a wheel chair.....



This is what I would do...
I would call www.applescooter.com and ask for Alex (I am not positive he still works there - but he is super helpful)... He will rent a wheelchair that is her size - they have a bunch of different sizes...

Then I would take it to the parks and put your bags in it to push them around or you can just take the wheelchair and put it in the First Aid station - then you will have it (for a minimal rental fee - they will give a good deal to a wish family - call them)... 

Then WHEN she gets tired - she will - you walk miles and miles - she will be glad you have it!

And I would decorate it...make it "cool" - lights, whatever it takes - to make it more fun than a drag...and maybe she will ride in it??



Momtokcc said:


> We got some good news this week - I updated Cades PTR.



Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## jjmomof4

jmerchlinsky said:


> Hey everyone, we finally finished our itineraries and we are just 4 weeks  before we leave for our trip Oct 1-7 at GKTW. The Family is so excited, we have a question though, has anyone been to aquatica, and if so how is it, we are going to do Universal/IOA in one day, the kids aren't big enough for most rides, so we are doing Sea World/ Aquatica on our extra day. We just wanted to get an idea of how it was.
> 
> Thanks



Hi,
I think we will overlap by a day or two! I'm curious to see what you hear about Aquatica, we are looking at that as a possiblity too. I hope you have a wonderful trip!
Jennifer


----------



## jjmomof4

maroo said:


> The issue, I think, is going to be GETTING them to the park...
> 
> Once they are at a Disney park, they can take the bus to any other Disney park or to DTD -
> 
> But then how will they get back to GKTW?  GKTW does have a shuttle - but it only goes to certain parks on certain days and the timing is not very helpful, from what I have heard.
> 
> You may need to budget a bit of cab fare or plan to meet them at a Disney park at some point??
> 
> I sent you a PM...



Thank you for the suggestions, I've been looking over the maps of the parks and distances today. Jeff will go back to get them each night, we'd already figured on that, and we planned to arrive at each park together in the morning. I'm realizing we can't just pull up to the gate to pick them up at the end of the night. Where is the best site or thread to look for maps/buses/transportation between parks? And can we use that with the boys to go from say Epcot to Animal Kingdom given that we'll have two wheelchairs? 
I got the PM, thanks so much! My reply will come as soon as I have enough posts! 
Thank you, 
Jennifer


----------



## Lilfoot93

jjmomof4 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, I've been looking over the maps of the parks and distances today. Jeff will go back to get them each night, we'd already figured on that, and we planned to arrive at each park together in the morning. I'm realizing we can't just pull up to the gate to pick them up at the end of the night. Where is the best site or thread to look for maps/buses/transportation between parks? And can we use that with the boys to go from say Epcot to Animal Kingdom given that we'll have two wheelchairs?
> I got the PM, thanks so much! My reply will come as soon as I have enough posts!
> Thank you,
> Jennifer



Jennifer,Here is the link you can post on to get to your 10 posts... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31288549


----------



## jjmomof4

I called MAW touch bases and see if they knew which day Colin's Jedi Training is scheduled for (as that's his wish). She is checking on it. We hadn't even realized we could extend our trip, but in reading through these boards, I guess many families do. So I asked about the possibility of staying just two more days, since the same flight with same price also takes place two days after. This would give us the ability to give the boys more downtime, as suggested above, and enjoy a little more each day, instead of having to rush. I'm hopeful they will be able to work that out!

Any suggestions on which days would be better for which parks? I know we'll have the GAC, but less crowded is less chaotic for the boys. 

I am so grateful I found these boards before we went! I would have been woefully unprepared for so many things if I had not read through so much this weekend. Yes it's like a gushing fire hydrant, but it's an amazing help for a mom that tries to plan ahead for the unexpected so life is easier with three medically complex boys!

Thank you all,
Jennifer


----------



## camidges

Do wish kids staying at GKTW get to go to the parks during extra magic hours?  I figured that the answer was probably no, but I guess I still wondered...  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## LindaBabe

camidges said:


> Do wish kids staying at GKTW get to go to the parks during extra magic hours?  I figured that the answer was probably no, but I guess I still wondered...  Anyone have experience with this?



Sorry.  At last report, No.


----------



## yeti5353

she does not want a wheel chair because she CAN walk and maybe some day she wont be able to.  I dont really understand it because she loved wheelchair rides when she was in the  hospital.

Her leg pain has been recently attributed to hypermobile joint syndrome.  I dont doubt she has that, pretty easy to diagnosis, but the pain seems too severe and started too young.  frustrating all around


----------



## yeti5353

why not just the free rental chair from WDW?  Not sure I see the value in renting a specific chair.  I had already thought about using it for stuff.  Or having to go back and get one mid day...


----------



## mspols

I am new here.  My 4 year old Lily was granted a wish to Disney from MAW and met her wish team in May.  It looks like we will be going at the end of October or beginning of November.  I'm trying to gather I of from others and have loved reading all fabulous trip reports and the planning posts.  

Mandy


----------



## maroo

jjmomof4 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, I've been looking over the maps of the parks and distances today. Jeff will go back to get them each night, we'd already figured on that, and we planned to arrive at each park together in the morning. I'm realizing we can't just pull up to the gate to pick them up at the end of the night. Where is the best site or thread to look for maps/buses/transportation between parks? And can we use that with the boys to go from say Epcot to Animal Kingdom given that we'll have two wheelchairs?
> I got the PM, thanks so much! My reply will come as soon as I have enough posts!
> Thank you,
> Jennifer



  So glad you have enough posts now! 

It takes about 20-40 min to get to the parks from GKTW - depending on the park and time of day, etc...

You can ride the buses, even with two wheelchairs - two wheelchairs fit on almost every bus (probably all of them) and some of the buses can take two - and if you can fold up the chair and hold it (not sure what type of chair you guys have?) - then you can hold even more on the bus - you may have to wait for the next bus in order to be able to get on (this is one place where wheelchairs take more time in Disney) - 

As far as pulling up the parks...
MK - is a little hard - but they could walk to The Contemporary (about 5 min walk) and you could pick them up from there easily.
AK - pretty close up parking there with a HA tag - 
DHS - very close parking with a HA tag
Epcot - I don't think I would attempt this one...It seems like it is really far away??  But maybe I don't remember right??

Just don't forget that if you take the buses to Epcot that you have to get back...and buses only run 2 hours or so after the park closes...so it will be hard to get a bus BACK to AK if you go to AK in the morning and then Epcot at night and stay a long time.  Honestly, the parking is so close for HA - that I would almost just drive...??  But I would study the maps before you leave - it will make it a lot easier when you get there... 



jjmomof4 said:


> I called MAW touch bases and see if they knew which day Colin's Jedi Training is scheduled for (as that's his wish). She is checking on it. We hadn't even realized we could extend our trip, but in reading through these boards, I guess many families do. So I asked about the possibility of staying just two more days, since the same flight with same price also takes place two days after. This would give us the ability to give the boys more downtime, as suggested above, and enjoy a little more each day, instead of having to rush. I'm hopeful they will be able to work that out!
> 
> Any suggestions on which days would be better for which parks? I know we'll have the GAC, but less crowded is less chaotic for the boys.
> 
> I am so grateful I found these boards before we went! I would have been woefully unprepared for so many things if I had not read through so much this weekend. Yes it's like a gushing fire hydrant, but it's an amazing help for a mom that tries to plan ahead for the unexpected so life is easier with three medically complex boys!
> 
> Thank you all,
> Jennifer



Do you have your dates??  I can do a planner for you!  (Or anyone else that wants one)! 



camidges said:


> Do wish kids staying at GKTW get to go to the parks during extra magic hours?  I figured that the answer was probably no, but I guess I still wondered...  Anyone have experience with this?



No...this is one thing that drives me crazy...

I have to remember, though, that there are over a hundred Wish Families staying at GKTW any given day...so I guess it is hard to make exceptions for that many people.  

I have heard of families that were allowed to stay...but I have also heard of families that were actually turned away.  



yeti5353 said:


> she does not want a wheel chair because she CAN walk and maybe some day she wont be able to.  I dont really understand it because she loved wheelchair rides when she was in the  hospital.
> 
> Her leg pain has been recently attributed to hypermobile joint syndrome.  I dont doubt she has that, pretty easy to diagnosis, but the pain seems too severe and started too young.  frustrating all around



I understand that...   One of my friends has a child with CP that HATES using her wheelchair - the only place she uses one regularly is Disney, actually...but I can see that.  

So sorry that it is all so frustrating!



yeti5353 said:


> why not just the free rental chair from WDW?  Not sure I see the value in renting a specific chair.  I had already thought about using it for stuff.  Or having to go back and get one mid day...



You can totally do this!!    They don't usually run out of manual chairs - so that will work!   But you won't have it for the parking lots, GKTW, etc, etc.  But, the good thing is, you would not have to transport it. 



mspols said:


> I am new here.  My 4 year old Lily was granted a wish to Disney from MAW and met her wish team in May.  It looks like we will be going at the end of October or beginning of November.  I'm trying to gather I of from others and have loved reading all fabulous trip reports and the planning posts.
> 
> Mandy



 to the DIS!!!    

So glad you are here!!


----------



## jjmomof4

yeti5353 said:


> why not just the free rental chair from WDW?  Not sure I see the value in renting a specific chair.  I had already thought about using it for stuff.  Or having to go back and get one mid day...



Hi Deb,
when we went to Disneyland and Legoland in CA this summer for Ethan and Aidan's wish trip we rented two wheelchairs a day at both parks for the boys to share. It was very difficult by the end of the week, as it took about 15 minutes to walk to where the wheelchairs were, then having to wait in line to rent it, and then having to return it and walk back out to the handicapped parking at the end of the day when they were even more tired. We had hoped they wouldn't need one because they had been doing so well for so long, however it was definitely a need. This time we've requested MAW rent them for us to have at GKTW to take with us to the parks, it saves us about an hour each day. And from everything I've read about WDW it's even farther from handicapped parking to the park entrance, and between parks. I know she may not want a chair, but it's an awful lot of walking. 
Jennifer


----------



## jjmomof4

Hi, 
I think I've finally figured this all out, I posted a short recap of Ethan and Aidan's wish trip this summer to California, along with a few photos, on our PTR.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46052985#post46052985

I hope I did the link correctly!

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Lilfoot93

mspols said:


> I am new here.  My 4 year old Lily was granted a wish to Disney from MAW and met her wish team in May.  It looks like we will be going at the end of October or beginning of November.  I'm trying to gather I of from others and have loved reading all fabulous trip reports and the planning posts.
> 
> Mandy



 So glad that Lily got her wish! I can't wait to hear all about it. 

Jackie


----------



## jmerchlinsky

jjmomof4 said:


> Hi,
> I think we will overlap by a day or two! I'm curious to see what you hear about Aquatica, we are looking at that as a possiblity too. I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> Jennifer




Are you guys staying At GKTW, we are so excited for this trip


----------



## carebearkidney

Wow - I'm not on for 2 days and I have nearly 2.5 pages of new posts to read.  All caught up now though!
Welcome, Welcome, Welcome to all the new wishers!  Now to head back and read some new PTR posts!


----------



## onceagain1

I can't remember if I saw it on this thread, or while I was browsing a general tips thread, but someone mentioned that they wrote their cell number on their child's arm, in case the child got separated from the parents. It got me to thinking about the potential separation issue for us as we're arriving the week before Christmas. I use Mabel's Labels for my daughters' daycare and school labelling needs. While browsing the site, I noticed these disposable emergency labels that could be used, as they said, for while at theme parks, etc.. A few months ago, I never thought I'd need one, now I've realised they might come in handy for my Chatterbox and Busypants!!

So I thought I'd pass the tip along to other parents as well. In case you haven't heard of Mabel's Labels, they're Canadian based, but I think well known in the states as well. http://www.mabelslabels.com/

As it happens, the non profit organization Braveheart that supports families in Atlantic Canada is having a Mabels Labels fundraiser, and I swear I'm not trying to push our agenda, that's why I put the regular website up above. But if you end up deciding you want to order, you could use this link here until the end of October and Braveheart will receive a bit of commission from the sale. http://braveheart.mabelslabels.com/

And....I must get working on my daughter's PTR, so busy these days. It was her first day of Grade 1 today, what a great moment it was. This is what I posted earlier to my friends at home:
"Got M all ready for her first day of Grade 1, with her Hello Kitty capris, French worded tshirt, and pink and orange polka dot backpack and lunch bag. She was super excited to go, dancing all over. Six years old, missing her first tooth, wearing a reverse bob haircut and chatting a mile a minute, ready to start her second year of French Immersion. After all the massive medical challenges that she has been through, she has already arrived at many milestones I dared not to dream that she might attain. So no tears for me this morning, only feelings of wonder and happiness."

Happy September 5th everyone!


----------



## nesser1981

I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3

There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Since we arent going until May I am wondering are there an extra expenses I should be saving up for that Make A Wish wont be covering? Kyra is 4 and will need a stroller for the parks. I am not sure what else I should be even thinking of for expenses as of now. I cant wait to go. Everything I have been buying for family members for Christmas has been beneifical of a Disney trip! Hurry up May!


----------



## carebearkidney

nesser1981 said:


> I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3
> 
> There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)



Loved it! Sent you a message on FB too.  Again, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Lilfoot93

nesser1981 said:


> I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3
> 
> There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)



I LOVE it!! Awesome job! Looks like you guys had a magical time!



DelanaAndKyra said:


> Since we arent going until May I am wondering are there an extra expenses I should be saving up for that Make A Wish wont be covering? Kyra is 4 and will need a stroller for the parks. I am not sure what else I should be even thinking of for expenses as of now. I cant wait to go. Everything I have been buying for family members for Christmas has been beneifical of a Disney trip! Hurry up May!



We will be ther in May also! You may be able to call your local chapter and ask what they will pay for. I know they told us they would pay for a rental car and lunch and dinner as breakfast we can get at GKTW. But that is all I know right now. 

Jackie


----------



## alyssaswish

nesser1981 said:


> I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3
> 
> There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)



Your scrapbook looks wonderful! I wish I was more creative with pictures.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

nesser1981 said:


> I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3
> 
> There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)



Great scrapbook!! Your trip looks like you had an amazing time! How much notice did you have to book your meals? We are hoping to get into the Disney Junior breakfast once we find out our date!


----------



## nesser1981

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Great scrapbook!! Your trip looks like you had an amazing time! How much notice did you have to book your meals? We are hoping to get into the Disney Junior breakfast once we find out our date!



46 days prior to leaving we got our dates, but we went in late Feb/early March, not super busy time of year.


----------



## jjmomof4

We heard back from MAW and they changed our tickets so we have two additional days! We'll be at GKTW from Sept 26 to Oct 2nd, then stay elsewhere until Oct 4th. I'm relieved because this gives us two rest days through the week. Now to figure out where to go which days!
Jennifer


----------



## Lilfoot93

jjmomof4 said:


> We heard back from MAW and they changed our tickets so we have two additional days! We'll be at GKTW from Sept 26 to Oct 2nd, then stay elsewhere until Oct 4th. I'm relieved because this gives us two rest days through the week. Now to figure out where to go which days!
> Jennifer




That is great that you get an extra couple of days! 

Jackie


----------



## Moodyzblu

jjmomof4 said:


> We heard back from MAW and they changed our tickets so we have two additional days! We'll be at GKTW from Sept 26 to Oct 2nd, then stay elsewhere until Oct 4th. I'm relieved because this gives us two rest days through the week. Now to figure out where to go which days!
> Jennifer



Thats awesome ! Do you have any ideas where you are staying once you leave GKTW ? We stayed at a Disney resort once we left GKTW .. it was nice to have extra days so you don't feel so rushed !


----------



## jjmomof4

Moodyzblu said:


> Thats awesome ! Do you have any ideas where you are staying once you leave GKTW ? We stayed at a Disney resort once we left GKTW .. it was nice to have extra days so you don't feel so rushed !



Not yet, I was still checking out military discounts for Shades of Green and the Disney resorts, however we need a room that can sleep at least six since there are seven of us total. So far the cheapest I've found is the Bonnet Creek resort, a 2 bedroom condo for $145 a night, I just want to make sure there are no hidden fees. 

Yes, I was worried about feeling very rushed and now that's not an issue. We'll have time to relax and enjoy GKTW, and still use the tickets they give us instead of having to decide between parks and GKTW. 

Also I called Disney World, and was so grateful to hear that they will let us make reservations for the Wishes Dessert evening and other meals, and let the boys join us, but not have to pay for the boys since they can't eat anything there at all. So I need to book those now too!


----------



## mspols

So excited to be here and love reading all the info and the trip reports.  My little one is obsessed with princesses...does anyone have any suggestions for any prncess character meals?  It looks like we may be going Nov 5 so I should probably start planning


----------



## nesser1981

mspols said:


> So excited to be here and love reading all the info and the trip reports.  My little one is obsessed with princesses...does anyone have any suggestions for any prncess character meals?  It looks like we may be going Nov 5 so I should probably start planning



Talk to your wish coordinator to see if thry can arrange a reservation for you at Cinderlla's Royal Table.  Thats what we did.  There is a princess meal in epcot too.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

nesser1981 said:


> I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3
> 
> There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)



Your pictures are absolutely amazing!!! What sort of program do you use to make them?


----------



## yeti5353

how exciting for that great first day back!

when M was little I got a pet tag engraved that had my cell number and used a diaper pin to pin it to her pants every day.  stayed on thru everything.  never misplaced her at  disney though so dont know how it would have worked. she and my then 7 year old liked the security of knowing it was there if they got separated from me.


----------



## yeti5353

nesser1981 said:


> I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3
> 
> There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)


so awesome  how did you do it and get it on fb like that?


----------



## carebearkidney

jjmomof4 said:


> Not yet, I was still checking out military discounts for Shades of Green and the Disney resorts, however we need a room that can sleep at least six since there are seven of us total. So far the cheapest I've found is the Bonnet Creek resort, a 2 bedroom condo for $145 a night, I just want to make sure there are no hidden fees.
> 
> Yes, I was worried about feeling very rushed and now that's not an issue. We'll have time to relax and enjoy GKTW, and still use the tickets they give us instead of having to decide between parks and GKTW.
> 
> Also I called Disney World, and was so grateful to hear that they will let us make reservations for the Wishes Dessert evening and other meals, and let the boys join us, but not have to pay for the boys since they can't eat anything there at all. So I need to book those now too!



I love Shades of Green.  Have you thought about using the discount and staying at the new Animation resort - one of the family suites would work maybe? Glad you will not be rushed now and will be able to enjoy things at a more leisurely pace!


----------



## nesser1981

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Your pictures are absolutely amazing!!! What sort of program do you use to make them?



I use photoshop, if you google digital scrapbooking you can find a lot of information on it.  My favorite store is sweet shoppe designs.com.


----------



## nesser1981

yeti5353 said:


> so awesome  how did you do it and get it on fb like that?



They are saved as jpeg files, i have them printed in photobooks.  They are just like picture files.


----------



## aym4Him

onceagain1 said:


> "Got M all ready for her first day of Grade 1, with her Hello Kitty capris, French worded tshirt, and pink and orange polka dot backpack and lunch bag. She was super excited to go, dancing all over. Six years old, missing her first tooth, wearing a reverse bob haircut and chatting a mile a minute, ready to start her second year of French Immersion. After all the massive medical challenges that she has been through, she has already arrived at many milestones I dared not to dream that she might attain. So no tears for me this morning, only feelings of wonder and happiness."
> 
> Happy September 5th everyone!



That's so awesome!! Brought tears to my eyes.  

I just want to say hi and welcome to all the new families (a shout out to all the heart mamas out there, too!).  I've been away from the forum for a while (I was getting REALLY overwhelmed with all the info) but, our trip is about 2 months away, so I need to get back in the game!  

I love this thread!! So much wonderful info!!! Maroo, I sent you a message regarding trip planning.  YOU ROCK! 

We're still trying to figure out what our son will like.  So far, the only two givens are trains and ice cream!! Hahaha.. He has said he'd eat food (his words) with Mickey Mouse.  We may do a character meal but, given his reactions lately to high school mascots/store mascots, I'm leery!  He's 3.5 (will be 4 in early Dec).  This trip is for him and I don't want it to be stressful!  It's so hard to know what will work and what will go over like a lead balloon!! 

He just started his 2nd year of preschool and will be playing soccer (!).  We are so thankful that he is healthy enough to do these things.  Ear tubes are the only things we had to mess with over the summer (other than his cardiology visit, which was GREAT!).  So thankful.  

If y'all have a minute and feel so inclined, would you pray for one of his heart buddies?  David is 3 and has special needs that are the result of him coding when he was an infant after one of his open heart surgeries (HLHS).  He is on day 95 of being in the hospital after his 3rd palliative surgery (Fontan).  This has been so hard on him and his family and it is heartbreaking b/c he was doing SO WELL prior to the surgery.  The Fontan can be tough on some kiddos.   www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood

Thanks!  

Now, back to the planning.......


----------



## carebearkidney

aym4Him said:


> I just want to say hi and welcome to all the new families (a shout out to all the heart mamas out there, too!).  I've been away from the forum for a while (I was getting REALLY overwhelmed with all the info) but, our trip is about 2 months away, so I need to get back in the game!



Glad you are back! You have such a cutie patootie little man!


----------



## LittleEsmom

We finally have out dates and they are OFFICIAL We will be going on Emma's wish trip March 23-29th This has been such an AWESOME experience for the whole family. Much love and heart-felt THANK YOU to MAW, GKTW, and everyone who works to put these Wish Trips together. Emma got a package from Minnie Mouse today too. All I can say is they have this planned out to the "T". The package said To:Emma From: Minnie
See you soon! She flipped her lid about that and when I told her we would be at Disney World for her birthday on March 25. Prayers and well wishes to all planning/going on wish trips.


----------



## carebearkidney

LittleEsmom said:


> We finally have out dates and they are OFFICIAL We will be going on Emma's wish trip March 23-29th This has been such an AWESOME experience for the whole family. Much love and heart-felt THANK YOU to MAW, GKTW, and everyone who works to put these Wish Trips together. Emma got a package from Minnie Mouse today too. All I can say is they have this planned out to the "T". The package said To:Emma From: Minnie
> See you soon! She flipped her lid about that and when I told her we would be at Disney World for her birthday on March 25. Prayers and well wishes to all planning/going on wish trips.



So excited you are a officially going and have dates!!! Totally awesome that she will be there for her birthday! Whoop, whoop!!!


----------



## onceagain1

Wonderful, love reading everyone's exciting words getting ready for their wishes!! Love it!!

Someone posted their opinions about different parades, etc - can't remember who as I type. But you were thinking MVMCP (Mickey's Christmas parade) might not really be worth it, given everything else to see. I was wondering about that. I don't really want to spend extra money, or make the day too logistically challenging. My thought was that once we come home to GKTW at the end of the day, likely by supper time, that we would not leave again. We would instead putter around GK, or one of us would stay home with Busypants sleeping while the other wandered around GK with Chatterbox. So I was kind of not wanting to go back out to Disney, but if the Christmas parade is quite magical....hmmm....well, dont' know if we'll ever get back there again, so perhaps we should try to be there to watch it?

Oh, and guess what I made for Chatterbox? I made the links (like paper Christmas garland) that I saw someone else had received, to count down the days til their wish. The first day of school was actually 100days til her wish, so I made 100 links for her. She loved it. Will try to post a pic once I figure that out.

*****Just made the pre-trip report, will add more later****


----------



## onceagain1

DelanaAndKyra said:
			
		

> Since we arent going until May I am wondering are there an extra expenses I should be saving up for that Make A Wish wont be covering? Kyra is 4 and will need a stroller for the parks. I am not sure what else I should be even thinking of for expenses as of now. I cant wait to go. Everything I have been buying for family members for Christmas has been beneifical of a Disney trip! Hurry up May!



From what I've read, there are strollers available at Disney, and I think they're free if you have a MAW pin/lanyard??? I'm thinking about renting a stroller from Orlando Rentals, simply because I heard the ones available at Disney don't recline, and I'd like a comfortable one to recline for YDD, and I'd like it to be a double for both kids to use.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

I tend to plan early with everything and Kyra knows this. I have been Christmas shopping already and even have some people finished. When it comes to Kyra's wish (May 2013) she has been asking for a time line of when it will happen. She is matching it with holidays and people birthdays. Since she knows it will take place after Christmas she is now asking about the wish almost daily again since I am preparing for holidays instead. I have a countdown in place but does anyone else have any other ideas on how to help with the wait? She is so excited! I am so excited for her and I love seeing the glow in her eyes when she talks about it


----------



## ABBMommy

My daughter, Ally, is supposed to go on her wish trip in October, but we don't have our dates yet!!  (it's so close eek I wish we'd get them already!)

If we get our first choice of dates this is the schedule I'm considering.  We get three park hopper passes for Disney, one day at Sea World, and one day at Universal Studios.  Our chapter is also providing some spending money for souvenirs, baggage fees, and such but I'm not sure how much.

My kids (DD4, DS7) don't seem very interested in Sea World so I'm not sure we'll even go there.  I don't want to be pressured or rushed on this trip.  We want this to be nothing but relaxation and happiness!  

Anyway, this is what I'm thinking.  We have chosen Wednesday as our arrival date each week we sent in as preferred dates:
Wed-Hang out at GKTW
Thu-Magic Kingdom 
Fri-Epcot
Sat-Universal Studios
Sun-Relax at GKTW and then Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (we'll be buying the tickets ourselves and we'll get an extra Disney day this way!)
Mon-Hollywood Studios and/or Epcot/Magic Kingdom
Tue-Departure (not sure what time we'll be leaving-can always do Sea World that morning if time permits I suppose)

What do you think?  Too much?  Okay?   We're hoping to do naps each afternoon and have no problem leaving if they're tired and coming back later in the day.  Park hoppers allow all day access even if you leave correct?

(sorry for the long post-DD is actually in the hospital with some sort of virus right now and my mind is racing and too much time on my hands lol)


----------



## yeti5353

[. Since she knows it will take place after Christmas she is now asking about the wish almost daily again since I am preparing for holidays instead. I have a countdown in place but does anyone else have any other ideas on how to help with the wait? She is so excited! I am so excited for her and I love seeing the glow in her eyes when she talks about it[/QUOTE]

On Molly's count down calendar we have a "bonus" day every 10-14 days in which each girl gets a gift.  Mostly its been stuff they will use on the trip like pins, but also earring etc.  for a younger kid the dollar store is full of disney stuff you could use for a suprise day.

we are also making simple costumes for the halloween and pirates and princess party and tye dying t shirts so that stuff has helped too


----------



## LindaBabe

ABBMommy said:


> Park hoppers allow all day access even if you leave correct?
> 
> (sorry for the long post-DD is actually in the hospital with some sort of virus right now and my mind is racing and too much time on my hands lol)



Hope your daughter is better and you're back home soon!  

All the tickets allow you to leave and come back - but you ' ll need to get your hands stamped on the way out the first time.

With your Hallowe'en party tickets, you may be able to get into the park as early as 4 pm.

Your first and last days may be 'really' short - reading the previous postings, there seems to be a trend that wish families arrive late in the day and leave early.  

I won't venture to suggest how you might make time pass more quickly - I have a problem with that myself


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

ABBMommy said:


> My daughter, Ally, is supposed to go on her wish trip in October, but we don't have our dates yet!!  (it's so close eek I wish we'd get them already!)
> 
> If we get our first choice of dates this is the schedule I'm considering.  We get three park hopper passes for Disney, one day at Sea World, and one day at Universal Studios.  Our chapter is also providing some spending money for souvenirs, baggage fees, and such but I'm not sure how much.
> 
> My kids (DD4, DS7) don't seem very interested in Sea World so I'm not sure we'll even go there.  I don't want to be pressured or rushed on this trip.  We want this to be nothing but relaxation and happiness!
> 
> Anyway, this is what I'm thinking.  We have chosen Wednesday as our arrival date each week we sent in as preferred dates:
> Wed-Hang out at GKTW
> Thu-Magic Kingdom
> Fri-Epcot
> Sat-Universal Studios
> Sun-Relax at GKTW and then Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (we'll be buying the tickets ourselves and we'll get an extra Disney day this way!)
> Mon-Hollywood Studios and/or Epcot/Magic Kingdom
> Tue-Departure (not sure what time we'll be leaving-can always do Sea World that morning if time permits I suppose)
> 
> What do you think?  Too much?  Okay?   We're hoping to do naps each afternoon and have no problem leaving if they're tired and coming back later in the day.  Park hoppers allow all day access even if you leave correct?
> 
> (sorry for the long post-DD is actually in the hospital with some sort of virus right now and my mind is racing and too much time on my hands lol)



I dont know if all chapters are the same... but we were interested in doing MNSSHP and our chapter actually bought us tickets for it as well as Gavin's one extra "special expense." I know for the 4 of us the tickets were close to $250.00 so if this would be a problem financially  you might ask


----------



## ABBMommy

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I dont know if all chapters are the same... but we were interested in doing MNSSHP and our chapter actually bought us tickets for it as well as Gavin's one extra "special expense." I know for the 4 of us the tickets were close to $250.00 so if this would be a problem financially  you might ask



I mentioned it during our last conversation and the lady told us we could use our spending $ they will send before the trip to buy those if we'd like.  I have no idea how much money they're sending though!  

My husband decided it was worth it even if we had to buy them since this was a once in a lifetime trip!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

They are putting ours in spending as well


----------



## camidges

We just found out on Friday that Ryan's wish for Disneyworld was approved by the dr. and the chapter's board!  Now we are just waiting to hear if we got our dates - we asked to go around his birthday in January.  So excited!~   Hopefully we will hear more and be able to start planning soon.


----------



## aym4Him

Hi fellow Wish Families!!

I can ask our wish granters, but I wanted to check here b/c there's always someone who can answer just about any and every question I can think of here!!

We get the 3 day park hoppers for the Disney parks and then a 2 day park hopper for Universal/IOA and Sea World.  I don't know why this is so confusing to me, but does that mean we have 2 days to see the 3 parks?  Is IOA a park within Universal or does it require driving to?  Can Universal/IOA be done in half a day and Sea World the other half (with an almost 4 year old)?  We are just trying to figure out how to maximize our time at GKTW and also make good use of the tickets we are receiving.

We do have a Sea World in San Antonio.  Neither of us have been to it but, if worse comes to worse, we can always skip SW this time and go later in San Antonio.  Is there anything special about the Wish Kids' experience at Sea World that we wouldn't want to miss?  

Oy!!  This is all so overwhelming.  I know it's supposed to be fun, but I do want to kind of have some semblance of a plan in place so we are able to focus on the fun more than the "What are we supposed to do next??"


----------



## newdrama12

aym4Him said:


> Hi fellow Wish Families!!
> 
> We get the 3 day park hoppers for the Disney parks and then a 2 day park hopper for Universal/IOA and Sea World.  I don't know why this is so confusing to me, but does that mean we have 2 days to see the 3 parks?  Is IOA a park within Universal or does it require driving to?  Can Universal/IOA be done in half a day and Sea World the other half (with an almost 4 year old)?  We are just trying to figure out how to maximize our time at GKTW and also make good use of the tickets we are receiving.
> 
> We do have a Sea World in San Antonio.  Neither of us have been to it but, if worse comes to worse, we can always skip SW this time and go later in San Antonio.  Is there anything special about the Wish Kids' experience at Sea World that we wouldn't want to miss?



At GKTW, You will receive 3 day park hoppers to Disney, 2 day park hoppers to Universal and 1 day tickets to Sea World. 

At SW, Wish Kids receive a free tray of fish to feed the dolphins!!


----------



## michiml03

Hi fellow Wish families we finally got our dates and we are going to WDW on 10/14-10/20 and staying at GKTW . Now mt ? is whar are the events at GKTW and the days? I checked the website and got the events,days and times then I went on the village guide and it gave me different info. Can anyone verify when and what the parties are? TIA


----------



## newdrama12

michiml03 said:


> Hi fellow Wish families we finally got our dates and we are going to WDW on 10/14-10/20 and staying at GKTW . Now mt ? is whar are the events at GKTW and the days? I checked the website and got the events,days and times then I went on the village guide and it gave me different info. Can anyone verify when and what the parties are? TIA



Sunday Night - World's Largest CandyLand Game

Monday - Morning: Mickey and Friends
              Evening: Halloween

Tuesday - Nickelodeon Character Photos
              Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party

Wednesday - Horseback Riding
                  Village Idol

Thursday - Mickey and Friends
                Winter Wonderland

Friday - Universal Character Photos
           Pirates & Princess Party

Saturday - Horseback riding
               Big Splash Bash


----------



## yeti5353

Molly had some "wish enhancement" this weekend when she got to be a queen for the day in a smaller town parade.  completely and totally awesome and could have been a wish in its self!  check our PTR if you want the whole story.

and yes the sneezer was sneezing all day and has me freaked out.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

michiml03 said:


> Hi fellow Wish families we finally got our dates and we are going to WDW on 10/14-10/20 and staying at GKTW . Now mt ? is whar are the events at GKTW and the days? I checked the website and got the events,days and times then I went on the village guide and it gave me different info. Can anyone verify when and what the parties are? TIA



YAY We will be there the same days! I am sure that Maroo could tell you what the party days are  She helped us out


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

So speaking of the parties at GKTW... I know if have seen other postings about the parties being kind of slow for the older kids and really are best for those that tire early in the day or younger children. Is this correct? My daughter will be 5 and son will be 8 (cognitively around 16 months). So what are the must go to parties. I know we are going to the Christmas one and would like to make it to the Princess one but not sure we will be back in time. Any other must not miss?

Also has anyone did the Dine with Shamu? I think we are going to purchase tickets and wondered if anyone else had tried it and what they thought of the interaction level


----------



## nesser1981

Yeah, they are.  My kids were 6 & 4 when we were there, so they loved them.  The biggest thing I didn't like to be honest was, they start a little late for my taste, my kids are usually in bed by 7.  And since they're on the Avenue of Angels, there isn't anywhere for the adults to really sit.  Its a lot of standing.

That being said, we went to every party except for whatever happens on Wednesday nights & the Candyland game, that was on the day we left.  But we never tried to be at the village for the parties, we were just always back early from the parks.  

The kids favorite party and ours was The Princess & Pirates party, it was by the pool, so there are chairs, we could sit and watch the kids play and dance instead of hovering the entire time.  They enjoyed Halloween, even though it rained, and Christmas was nice, we did the carriage ride, that was a big hit.  The cookout by the pool was another fun one, I enjoyed that.  I didn't really enjoy Mayor Clayton's Birthday party, it took too long to get started and it didn't seem like there was much going on.  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So speaking of the parties at GKTW... I know if have seen other postings about the parties being kind of slow for the older kids and really are best for those that tire early in the day or younger children. Is this correct? My daughter will be 5 and son will be 8 (cognitively around 16 months). So what are the must go to parties. I know we are going to the Christmas one and would like to make it to the Princess one but not sure we will be back in time. Any other must not miss?
> 
> Also has anyone did the Dine with Shamu? I think we are going to purchase tickets and wondered if anyone else had tried it and what they thought of the interaction level


----------



## LittleEsmom

> camidges
> Yay!
> We just found out on Friday that Ryan's wish for Disneyworld was approved by the dr. and the chapter's board! Now we are just waiting to hear if we got our dates - we asked to go around his birthday in January. So excited!~ Hopefully we will hear more and be able to start planning soon.



YAY We will be there for Emma's birthday in March. She flipped when I told her. What better way to let them know how really special they are. 
The waiting is hard especially for someone SO impatient like me. Can't wait to get to know you and your family!


----------



## twinmum

jjmomof4 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, I've been looking over the maps of the parks and distances today. Jeff will go back to get them each night, we'd already figured on that, and we planned to arrive at each park together in the morning. I'm realizing we can't just pull up to the gate to pick them up at the end of the night. Where is the best site or thread to look for maps/buses/transportation between parks? And can we use that with the boys to go from say Epcot to Animal Kingdom given that we'll have two wheelchairs?
> I got the PM, thanks so much! My reply will come as soon as I have enough posts!
> Thank you,
> Jennifer



and re: Maroo's reply:
As far as pulling up the parks...
MK - is a little hard - but they could walk to The Contemporary (about 5 min walk) and you could pick them up from there easily.
AK - pretty close up parking there with a HA tag - 
DHS - very close parking with a HA tag
Epcot - I don't think I would attempt this one...It seems like it is really far away?? But maybe I don't remember right

For Epcot, you could have the girls finish up in World Showcase, then they could exit via the International Gateway and walk over to the Beach Club resort and he could pick up there?  Although as I remember the HA parking isn't that far away.  Better check the map again.

We have become annual WDW visitors since our son's Wish Trip in 2008, and our new favourite resorts are the Beach Club and Yacht Club.  In fact, we were lucky enough to meet Maroo at Beaches and Crean (ice cream shop) on our trip a couple of years ago!

Happy planning!


----------



## Moodyzblu

My boys were 7 at the time of our Wish trip and their favorite party at GKTW was Christmas. They got sort of bored at the others that we attended (except for when they played "wands" with their friend and big brother !) 

We never left the parks early to go to the parties .. we just happened to come back at the right times to attend them .. but they are great for younger kids or kids with greater restrictions as far as tiring easily or just needing a break.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Moodyzblu said:


> My boys were 7 at the time of our Wish trip and their favorite party at GKTW was Christmas. They got sort of bored at the others that we attended (except for when they played "wands" with their friend and big brother !)
> 
> We never left the parks early to go to the parties .. we just happened to come back at the right times to attend them .. but they are great for younger kids or kids with greater restrictions as far as tiring easily or just needing a break.



Thank you for that info we will be there in just 3 weeks


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Wow, this is really where reality starts in, we are getting our expense check and tickets and all that good stuff tonight. Our wish granter called and he will be coming tonight. I mean it is only 3 weeks away so we are anxious enough with that, but it will really set our nerves going with what is happening tonight.....But not matter what we are looking forward to John's wish and having a great and magical time at WDW


----------



## aym4Him

jmerchlinsky said:


> Wow, this is really where reality starts in, we are getting our expense check and tickets and all that good stuff tonight. Our wish granter called and he will be coming tonight. I mean it is only 3 weeks away so we are anxious enough with that, but it will really set our nerves going with what is happening tonight.....But not matter what we are looking forward to John's wish and having a great and magical time at WDW



Yay!! I can't wait to hear about your trip since our wish kiddo is 3, too! 

I tried to click on the link in your siggy and it didn't work. Brought up a ... in the address bar.  Just wanted to let you know!

IT'S GOING TO BE MAGICAL!!!!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

jmerchlinsky said:


> Wow, this is really where reality starts in, we are getting our expense check and tickets and all that good stuff tonight. Our wish granter called and he will be coming tonight. I mean it is only 3 weeks away so we are anxious enough with that, but it will really set our nerves going with what is happening tonight.....But not matter what we are looking forward to John's wish and having a great and magical time at WDW



So excited for you! Have a wonderful time


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Thanks for the advice on the parties. I think the only we will actually try to make it back for is the Christmas one because I am sure the kids will be upset if we miss Santa  We will just see if we get back in time for the others.  Thanks again


----------



## aym4Him

No reservations available for Chef Mickey's the week we will be at WDW.

We can still book something at Hollywood and Vine, but are there any other recommendations y'all might have for an almost 4 yr old boy?  He may or may not dig the characters, but he's saying he wants to eat with Mickey and all his friends and Jake, Oso, Handy Manny, etc.  

I wish I knew what characters would be visiting at GKTW.  I mean, if we don't get a character meal, it's not the end of the world!!!  He is going to have SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun!!! I've been snagging Disney shirts when they go on sale for him to wear while we're there!! 

Do any of you know the actual prices of the character meals I mentioned?  I keep seeing things like $$ or $$$ and then the only numeric answer I've seen is either $15.99-35.99 or $39-59.99.    Just curious.

MVMCP.  Do you think it will be crazy-crowded on a Friday?  (Nov 16th)

Thank you!


----------



## onceagain1

jmerchlinsky said:


> Thank you for that info we will be there in just 3 weeks



Oh my goshhhhhhhh!!!! That's soooo exciting!!! And they came tonight to see you - yippee!!! So exciting!! I'm so happy for you!! Great excuse to use the dancing bananas!!

Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## onceagain1

Thanks for the thoughts on the various parties. I'm thinking we'll be back to GKTW each evening for our tired little ones.



nesser1981 said:


> Yeah, they are.  My kids were 6 & 4 when we were there, so they loved them.  The biggest thing I didn't like to be honest was, they start a little late for my taste, my kids are usually in bed by 7.  And since they're on the Avenue of Angels, there isn't anywhere for the adults to really sit.  Its a lot of standing.
> 
> That being said, we went to every party except for whatever happens on Wednesday nights & the Candyland game, that was on the day we left.  But we never tried to be at the village for the parties, we were just always back early from the parks.
> 
> The kids favorite party and ours was The Princess & Pirates party, it was by the pool, so there are chairs, we could sit and watch the kids play and dance instead of hovering the entire time.  They enjoyed Halloween, even though it rained, and Christmas was nice, we did the carriage ride, that was a big hit.  The cookout by the pool was another fun one, I enjoyed that.  I didn't really enjoy Mayor Clayton's Birthday party, it took too long to get started and it didn't seem like there was much going on.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

With all of the reading of all of these posts I am getting more and more excited about the wish. I guess its a good thing Kyra cant read yet or we would both be going crazy! I am going to start giving little hints to her again as she really needs some cheering up right now. Just need to figure out how exactly I can do just this. I like the idea of little crafts, Maybe i can make some for each occasion with a disney theme?


----------



## onceagain1

aym4Him said:


> No reservations available for Chef Mickey's the week we will be at WDW.
> 
> We can still book something at Hollywood and Vine, but are there any other recommendations y'all might have for an almost 4 yr old boy?  He may or may not dig the characters, but he's saying he wants to eat with Mickey and all his friends and Jake, Oso, Handy Manny, etc.
> 
> I wish I knew what characters would be visiting at GKTW.  I mean, if we don't get a character meal, it's not the end of the world!!!  He is going to have SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun!!! I've been snagging Disney shirts when they go on sale for him to wear while we're there!!
> 
> Do any of you know the actual prices of the character meals I mentioned?  I keep seeing things like $$ or $$$ and then the only numeric answer I've seen is either $15.99-35.99 or $39-59.99.    Just curious.
> 
> MVMCP.  Do you think it will be crazy-crowded on a Friday?  (Nov 16th)
> 
> Thank you!



Eeek!! Your trip is coming up too!! I can't wait to hear all about it. And if you do decide to go to MVMCP, please let me know what you think of it, including crowds/views. I'm not sure yet if we'll take it in. I think we will, I think we'll plan a day at GKTW or elsewhere for the morning, then head to Disney late afternoon or something...now wait...did I read that someone else said that if you buy tickets for this event, that you then have access to Disney at 4pm?...so in theory, that could be on a separate day than our 3 day pass? Ooh the thoughts that are swirling.

As for the prices that you're seeing for character dining, I saw that too, and I think it's per person. I actually started a reservation and picked a date that we were there and it was available, I couldn't believe it! I can't remember which restaurant it was for, but I was so surprised that a time slot was available that I closed it out - as I wasn't actually ready to pay, I hadn't yet really decided. And for that matter, I'm still not sure, as it would then be $60 per person, so actually $240 for us for a meal...doesn't seem quite right... 



And in other news for us (instead of making yet another post - yet to figure out how to multiple reply), we received a care package from a Fairy Godmother, as I call her. A beautiful handmade scrapbook pre-set for Chatterbox's wish trip - so pretty. Chatterbox was so excited! I posted a few (oversized) pics on our PTR. She was bouncing with excitement!!


----------



## jjmomof4

ABBMommy said:


> My daughter, Ally, is supposed to go on her wish trip in October, but we don't have our dates yet!!  (it's so close eek I wish we'd get them already!)
> 
> If we get our first choice of dates this is the schedule I'm considering.  We get three park hopper passes for Disney, one day at Sea World, and one day at Universal Studios.  We have chosen Wednesday as our arrival date each week we sent in as preferred dates:
> Wed-Hang out at GKTW
> Thu-Magic Kingdom
> Fri-Epcot
> Sat-Universal Studios
> Sun-Relax at GKTW and then Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (we'll be buying the tickets ourselves and we'll get an extra Disney day this way!)
> Mon-Hollywood Studios and/or Epcot/Magic Kingdom
> Tue-Departure (not sure what time we'll be leaving-can always do Sea World that morning if time permits I suppose)



We are arriving on a Wednesday as well and were supposed to be leaving on Tuesday, however the way our chapter booked the flights we won't get there until late on Wednesday and leave very early on Tuesday, so we really only had five days, which gave no time for rest. Thankfully we asked if we could stay two days more, as the same flight for the same price was offered then, so they switched our flights. Today I just confirmed and paid for a 3 day, 2 night stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, with a 3 bd suite. That helped me relax on planning a whole lot! I've planned lots of breaks this way and we can spread it all out. I'm still working on my timeline, I hope to post it tomorrow for input. We are adding one night at Disney by going to MNSSHP, because I just found out the military discount is nearly 40% for this and it essentially gives us another day at Disney.

When are you hoping to be at GKTW? We'll be there Sept 26 to Oct 2nd. The boys do want to attend at least the Santa Claus night there and Colin wants to do the Big Splash Bash (they can't eat food, but he loves to swim, so we might skip the rest of the parties). 

And I can't remember if you posted it or someone else did...it depends on your chapter if they will pay for MNSSHP or not. Ours chose not to, but said we can purchase it on our own. They only grant one "wish" and Colin's was to do Jedi Training and they are planning something special around that. 

I'm on pins and needles! The wish granters don't come until the Friday before we leave! It's cutting it very close and I'd feel so much better if we had our itinerary from them, as it's hard for me to plan which days we are where, not knowing when they have Colin scheduled for the Jedi experience. 

Jennifer


----------



## carebearkidney

jmerchlinsky said:


> Wow, this is really where reality starts in, we are getting our expense check and tickets and all that good stuff tonight. Our wish granter called and he will be coming tonight. I mean it is only 3 weeks away so we are anxious enough with that, but it will really set our nerves going with what is happening tonight.....But not matter what we are looking forward to John's wish and having a great and magical time at WDW



I understand the nerves - we have months til we go and I sometimes still get nervous.  I know you will have a magical time and everything will go as it is meant to be, not necessarily how you plan it. And it will be perfect!


----------



## aym4Him

onceagain1 said:


> Eeek!! Your trip is coming up too!! I can't wait to hear all about it. And if you do decide to go to MVMCP, please let me know what you think of it, including crowds/views. I'm not sure yet if we'll take it in. I think we will, I think we'll plan a day at GKTW or elsewhere for the morning, then head to Disney late afternoon or something...now wait...did I read that someone else said that if you buy tickets for this event, that you then have access to Disney at 4pm?...so in theory, that could be on a separate day than our 3 day pass? Ooh the thoughts that are swirling.
> 
> As for the prices that you're seeing for character dining, I saw that too, and I think it's per person. I actually started a reservation and picked a date that we were there and it was available, I couldn't believe it! I can't remember which restaurant it was for, but I was so surprised that a time slot was available that I closed it out - as I wasn't actually ready to pay, I hadn't yet really decided. And for that matter, I'm still not sure, as it would then be $60 per person, so actually $240 for us for a meal...doesn't seem quite right...
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news for us (instead of making yet another post - yet to figure out how to multiple reply), we received a care package from a Fairy Godmother, as I call her. A beautiful handmade scrapbook pre-set for Chatterbox's wish trip - so pretty. Chatterbox was so excited! I posted a few (oversized) pics on our PTR. She was bouncing with excitement!!



I promise to let you know how it goes.  Yes, you are correct- I have heard the same thing about being able to enter MK at 4pm on the day of the party.  We are thinking the same thing about an "extra Disney day."  

Yes, the cost of the meals has got us, too.  I mean, I know that we will get spending money but it's just hard to think about a meal being that expensive.  Then again, we may never get that experience again (b/c of the cost!!).  Oy. What to do, what to do?  

YEEK! Yay for Fairy Godmothers!! Very cool!  

I need to figure out a way to make E a countdown calendar and also try and keep myself from buying every Disney trinket I come across between now and November!  I'm tempted to head out to the Disney outlet in Grapevine tomorrow to scope things out...... I do think I want to try and make him an autograph book.  Mulling that one over.

Ok. I need to get back to it.  Took a nice break for DH's birthday this evening and went out to dinner while SIL watched E.


----------



## carebearkidney

aym4Him said:


> No reservations available for Chef Mickey's the week we will be at WDW.
> 
> We can still book something at Hollywood and Vine, but are there any other recommendations y'all might have for an almost 4 yr old boy?  He may or may not dig the characters, but he's saying he wants to eat with Mickey and all his friends and Jake, Oso, Handy Manny, etc.
> 
> I wish I knew what characters would be visiting at GKTW.  I mean, if we don't get a character meal, it's not the end of the world!!!  He is going to have SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun!!! I've been snagging Disney shirts when they go on sale for him to wear while we're there!!
> 
> Do any of you know the actual prices of the character meals I mentioned?  I keep seeing things like $$ or $$$ and then the only numeric answer I've seen is either $15.99-35.99 or $39-59.99.    Just curious.
> 
> MVMCP.  Do you think it will be crazy-crowded on a Friday?  (Nov 16th)
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry you didn't make it into Chef Mickey.  Have you looked at the Garden Grill (EPCOT) or Cape May Cafe breakfast (at Beach Club)?  Both of those have Mickey and gang. And it gives you the option of one at a resort and one at a park depending on which days you are where. Hope one works out. I do know Mickey, Pluto and Goofy are usually at GKTW on a couple of mornings too.


----------



## nesser1981

Our son turned 4 the week we were there.  We did Hollywood & Vine, manny, oso & jake were there.  

And we did Tusker House @ Animal Kingdom, Mickey, Donald, Goofy & Daisy.  Our breakfasts were about $100 for our family of 4.  We did 3 breakfasts & 1 lunch.  If you look up the Disney World Magic Guide app, it will give you the exact prices & complete menus for every place to eat on the Disney property!  Thats what we used to plan & budget our meals.



aym4Him said:


> No reservations available for Chef Mickey's the week we will be at WDW.
> 
> We can still book something at Hollywood and Vine, but are there any other recommendations y'all might have for an almost 4 yr old boy?  He may or may not dig the characters, but he's saying he wants to eat with Mickey and all his friends and Jake, Oso, Handy Manny, etc.
> 
> I wish I knew what characters would be visiting at GKTW.  I mean, if we don't get a character meal, it's not the end of the world!!!  He is going to have SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun!!! I've been snagging Disney shirts when they go on sale for him to wear while we're there!!
> 
> Do any of you know the actual prices of the character meals I mentioned?  I keep seeing things like $$ or $$$ and then the only numeric answer I've seen is either $15.99-35.99 or $39-59.99.    Just curious.
> 
> MVMCP.  Do you think it will be crazy-crowded on a Friday?  (Nov 16th)
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## aym4Him

nesser1981 said:


> Our son turned 4 the week we were there.  We did Hollywood & Vine, manny, oso & jake were there.
> 
> And we did Tusker House @ Animal Kingdom, Mickey, Donald, Goofy & Daisy.  Our breakfasts were about $100 for our family of 4.  We did 3 breakfasts & 1 lunch.  If you look up the Disney World Magic Guide app, it will give you the exact prices & complete menus for every place to eat on the Disney property!  Thats what we used to plan & budget our meals.



Thank you!!! I'm not sure we'll be at HS in the morning as we were THINKING of splitting the day between AK and there.  I am not sure about what all E will be able to do at Hollywood Studios.  

Ok.  I thought Donald was the only one at Tusker House.  Good to know!!! It would make sense to do a breakfast there b/c we will be hitting that park first, whichever day we decide to go.

Thanks so much!  I will definitely check out that app!


----------



## Momtokcc

LittleEsmom said:


> We finally have out dates and they are OFFICIAL We will be going on Emma's wish trip March 23-29th This has been such an AWESOME experience for the whole family. Much love and heart-felt THANK YOU to MAW, GKTW, and everyone who works to put these Wish Trips together. Emma got a package from Minnie Mouse today too. All I can say is they have this planned out to the "T". The package said To:Emma From: Minnie
> See you soon! She flipped her lid about that and when I told her we would be at Disney World for her birthday on March 25. Prayers and well wishes to all planning/going on wish trips.



Yay!!!  So glad you got your dates and how exciting to be there on Emma's birthday!!!


----------



## Momtokcc

michiml03 said:


> Hi fellow Wish families we finally got our dates and we are going to WDW on 10/14-10/20 and staying at GKTW . Now mt ? is whar are the events at GKTW and the days? I checked the website and got the events,days and times then I went on the village guide and it gave me different info. Can anyone verify when and what the parties are? TIA



Glad you got your dates!!!  We will just miss you - we are arriving on the 20th.  I know you will have a great time, can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Momtokcc

yeti5353 said:


> Molly had some "wish enhancement" this weekend when she got to be a queen for the day in a smaller town parade.  completely and totally awesome and could have been a wish in its self!  check our PTR if you want the whole story.
> 
> and yes the sneezer was sneezing all day and has me freaked out.



Love this!!!  Not the sneezing part though - that stuff always worries me too!


----------



## aym4Him

Ok.  Looking at where to go with our 2 day park hoppers (Universal/IOA/Sea World).  It seems like there is more for E to do at Universal/IOA but that's just on paper.  DH thinks we should maybe skip Sea World and take him to the one in San Antonio later.  

I would love to hear from those of you who have been to both parks. Again, E will be a little less than a month shy from turning 4 but he is hovering around 39" tall.  He has told me a few times he does NOT want to see super heroes (though he loves them), so there's always the chance we will be sprinting past characters to avoid any meltdowns!! I hope not.  DH will be really disappointed.  He's already feeling like we are taking this trip too soon.  I'm the kind of person that will feel responsible for things that go wrong whether I had a hand in it or not.  I need this trip to go pretty smoothly, especially since my in-laws will be tagging along.   Since SIL is only going to be with us Sun-Wed, I need to figure out what parks we will hit on those days so she can get tix.  Do you know if tix can be bought the day of or is it better to do so ahead of time?  I had thought, initially, we'd break up our Disney days by doing Universal/Sea World in between but now I wonder if we should do all three days at the beginning.  I dunno.  

Why am I having such a hard time with this??? Is there a whiner's forum somewhere?


----------



## newdrama12

aym4Him said:


> I would love to hear from those of you who ha  Do you know if tix can be bought the day of or is it better to do so ahead of time?



Tickets can be bought the day of, the only bad thing about that is you never know how long the lines will be to get tickets.


----------



## yeti5353

carebearkidney said:


> I understand the nerves - we have months til we go and I sometimes still get nervous.  I know you will have a magical time and everything will go as it is meant to be, not necessarily how you plan it. And it will be perfect!





SO many things to worry about

So much pressure to make it a PERFECT

AWESOME MEMORIES

PRESSURE

but we have to remember that life is funny and stuff is the way it is....
we are lucky to get to go, lucky to have this family time, lucky to make the memories no matter what they are


----------



## nesser1981

We skipped universal, there wasn't a lot height wise my 4 yr old DS could ride, even my 6 yr old dd, the wish ikd.  IOA was great, lots at Seuss Landing.  Check out our TR, we didn't do anything that both kids could ride.

dd loved Sea World, but DS was bored.  We didn't do any of the rides there.




aym4Him said:


> Ok.  Looking at where to go with our 2 day park hoppers (Universal/IOA/Sea World).  It seems like there is more for E to do at Universal/IOA but that's just on paper.  DH thinks we should maybe skip Sea World and take him to the one in San Antonio later.
> 
> I would love to hear from those of you who have been to both parks. Again, E will be a little less than a month shy from turning 4 but he is hovering around 39" tall.  He has told me a few times he does NOT want to see super heroes (though he loves them), so there's always the chance we will be sprinting past characters to avoid any meltdowns!! I hope not.  DH will be really disappointed.  He's already feeling like we are taking this trip too soon.  I'm the kind of person that will feel responsible for things that go wrong whether I had a hand in it or not.  I need this trip to go pretty smoothly, especially since my in-laws will be tagging along.   Since SIL is only going to be with us Sun-Wed, I need to figure out what parks we will hit on those days so she can get tix.  Do you know if tix can be bought the day of or is it better to do so ahead of time?  I had thought, initially, we'd break up our Disney days by doing Universal/Sea World in between but now I wonder if we should do all three days at the beginning.  I dunno.
> 
> Why am I having such a hard time with this??? Is there a whiner's forum somewhere?


----------



## aym4Him

newdrama12 said:


> Tickets can be bought the day of, the only bad thing about that is you never know how long the lines will be to get tickets.



Thank you!!



nesser1981 said:


> We skipped universal, there wasn't a lot height wise my 4 yr old DS could ride, even my 6 yr old dd, the wish ikd.  IOA was great, lots at Seuss Landing.  Check out our TR, we didn't do anything that both kids could ride.
> 
> dd loved Sea World, but DS was bored.  We didn't do any of the rides there.



Ha!  I started reading your TR but then ADD kicked in and I didn't get finished!  Thank you for the  to get me back on track!! 

Questions:  Do any of you know if it's possible to use unused park hopper tickets if a trip is extended?  We may have the flexibility to fly back on a Tues instead of Saturday and if we can save one of our park hoppers, we'll be able to take a good break at GKTW in the middle of the week.  I realize we won't have the GKTW button for ride access, etc, but I was just wondering.

Second question, how do I get our PTR linked at the beginning of this thread?  Just wondering.  

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!  I have an itinerary, but it all depends on what we can do once we extend our stay.    I just found out Sea World is starting their Christmas thing on the Saturday we are supposed to return and has a Polar Express Experience.  Ethan LOOOOOOVES trains and loves the Polar Express so this would be a great day to hit Sea World.


----------



## lakinbum93

I have never done a forum before but came across this one, as I am trying to find out more into regarding my son's upcoming Make-A-Wish trip to Disneyworld.  Thank-you so very much for all of this information and am anxious to figure all of this out, let you know a little about us, and allow y'all to help me with my planning!  I realize we're supposed to let them take care of it all, but I am naturally a planner and we are wanting to extend the trip on our own expense, as I have seen quite a few folks have been able to do!  So please bear with me as I learn more about forums and what I'm supposed to do and I'm sure I'll be asking tons of questions!  And yes, I'm from Texas!
Jamie


----------



## aym4Him

lakinbum93 said:
			
		

> I have never done a forum before but came across this one, as I am trying to find out more into regarding my son's upcoming Make-A-Wish trip to Disneyworld.  Thank-you so very much for all of this information and am anxious to figure all of this out, let you know a little about us, and allow y'all to help me with my planning!  I realize we're supposed to let them take care of it all, but I am naturally a planner and we are wanting to extend the trip on our own expense, as I have seen quite a few folks have been able to do!  So please bear with me as I learn more about forums and what I'm supposed to do and I'm sure I'll be asking tons of questions!  And yes, I'm from Texas!
> Jamie



Welcome!! 

I can vouch that questions are more than welcomed here.  I haven't been blocked yet


----------



## Lilfoot93

lakinbum93 said:


> I have never done a forum before but came across this one, as I am trying to find out more into regarding my son's upcoming Make-A-Wish trip to Disneyworld.  Thank-you so very much for all of this information and am anxious to figure all of this out, let you know a little about us, and allow y'all to help me with my planning!  I realize we're supposed to let them take care of it all, but I am naturally a planner and we are wanting to extend the trip on our own expense, as I have seen quite a few folks have been able to do!  So please bear with me as I learn more about forums and what I'm supposed to do and I'm sure I'll be asking tons of questions!  And yes, I'm from Texas!
> Jamie



 

Jackie


----------



## LittleEsmom

lakinbum93 said:


> I have never done a forum before but came across this one, as I am trying to find out more into regarding my son's upcoming Make-A-Wish trip to Disneyworld.  Thank-you so very much for all of this information and am anxious to figure all of this out, let you know a little about us, and allow y'all to help me with my planning!  I realize we're supposed to let them take care of it all, but I am naturally a planner and we are wanting to extend the trip on our own expense, as I have seen quite a few folks have been able to do!  So please bear with me as I learn more about forums and what I'm supposed to do and I'm sure I'll be asking tons of questions!  And yes, I'm from Texas!
> Jamie



Hi Jamie So glad you found this forum. Any questions you have just ask. YAY for Wish trips


----------



## nesser1981

LOL!  

I think you have 2 weeks to use your park hoppers from the date of issue, lots of families extend their trips and use their tickets during their time in Florida.  

Maroo is the one that links the TR & PTR's at the beginning, shoot her an PM and I'm sure she can take care of that for you.

The Polar Express sounds awesome!  Hope that works out for you guys!  


aym4Him said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I started reading your TR but then ADD kicked in and I didn't get finished!  Thank you for the  to get me back on track!!
> 
> Questions:  Do any of you know if it's possible to use unused park hopper tickets if a trip is extended?  We may have the flexibility to fly back on a Tues instead of Saturday and if we can save one of our park hoppers, we'll be able to take a good break at GKTW in the middle of the week.  I realize we won't have the GKTW button for ride access, etc, but I was just wondering.
> 
> Second question, how do I get our PTR linked at the beginning of this thread?  Just wondering.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!!  I have an itinerary, but it all depends on what we can do once we extend our stay.    I just found out Sea World is starting their Christmas thing on the Saturday we are supposed to return and has a Polar Express Experience.  Ethan LOOOOOOVES trains and loves the Polar Express so this would be a great day to hit Sea World.


----------



## aym4Him

nesser1981 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I think you have 2 weeks to use your park hoppers from the date of issue, lots of families extend their trips and use their tickets during their time in Florida.
> 
> Maroo is the one that links the TR & PTR's at the beginning, shoot her an PM and I'm sure she can take care of that for you.
> 
> The Polar Express sounds awesome!  Hope that works out for you guys!



Super-awesome!! Thank you!!

Ok. I did PM her the other day about something.  Do any of you ever have issues with PMs going through?  I'm still getting used to this forum (I've been on message boards before, but it's been awhile since I was on one with this kind of formatting).  I'm sure I just goofed and sent it to somewhere in cyberspace...

Thanks!  I still need to call and check on that to see if it's something we still want to do.  There's a town near here that hosts Thomas the Train and they have also done the Polar Express (before we had Ethan). If there's a chance they will do that again this year, and we can't make it to Sea World, then at least he'll get his chance to do something "Polar Express-y." 

I <3 all the families on this forum!  Thank y'all so much!!


----------



## michiml03

Hi everyone I really don't know how to put this without sounding bad but, do wish families get to the front of the line for characters at the MNSSHp? IS there a special place for us to watch the parades?


----------



## nesser1981

No special parade spot that I know of.

Technically we don't get front of the line for characters, they will tell you that at GKTW as well.  All you can do is show the cast member your child's GKTW button and your guest assurance pass and its kind of up to them.  So I'm assuming it'll work the same way at MNSSHP.  

We met over 40 characters on my DD's trip, and were never turned away from the front of the line.  When we met Rapunzel, she's the only one we had to wait for.  They were only letting so many people in to see her each shift I guess, so they sat us off to the side on a bench in the shade and we waited for her to finish up with the group she was with.  Maybe 20 minute wait.

I did have cast members that if they saw us in a line, they'd come and grab us.  We got in line for like Alice and Chip & Dale because they were super short.  

Just walk up to the Character's Handler or if there is another CM close by and ask.  That's what we did.  Worked like a charm.




michiml03 said:


> Hi everyone I really don't know how to put this without sounding bad but, do wish families get to the front of the line for characters at the MNSSHp? IS there a special place for us to watch the parades?


----------



## nesser1981

No I haven't, she's pretty busy I think.  I actually never saw her active on the forums while we were planning our trip, but she's been back the last few months.  




aym4Him said:


> Super-awesome!! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Ok. I did PM her the other day about something.  Do any of you ever have issues with PMs going through?  I'm still getting used to this forum (I've been on message boards before, but it's been awhile since I was on one with this kind of formatting).  I'm sure I just goofed and sent it to somewhere in cyberspace...
> 
> Thanks!  I still need to call and check on that to see if it's something we still want to do.  There's a town near here that hosts Thomas the Train and they have also done the Polar Express (before we had Ethan). If there's a chance they will do that again this year, and we can't make it to Sea World, then at least he'll get his chance to do something "Polar Express-y."
> 
> I <3 all the families on this forum!  Thank y'all so much!!


----------



## aym4Him

nesser1981 said:


> No I haven't, she's pretty busy I think.  I actually never saw her active on the forums while we were planning our trip, but she's been back the last few months.



I am on a car seat forum and it's similar to this one- I messed up on my first few PMs to people. I'm sure I just messed up when I sent my couple to her.  I think, maybe, the most recent one (I think I just sent it yesterday?) might have gone thru the proper channels.

With all she does, I'm not surprised she's so busy!! Where would us Wish Trippers be without her???


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Yikes!! my ds MAW trip is on! We are headed to Disney November 2-11! I am so stinking excited.
We have three choices for our wish: pirates league, grinchmas breakfast, or lunch at Cinderella's royal table!. Now it's stArting to feel real! We are taking our aunt sue along to help us Corral the kiddos. 
Now we have to decide where to stay during our extended weekended vacation, what to do when!, and what in gods name are we going to wear!!!!! Any help is welcomed with open arms

Happy dancing


----------



## aym4Him

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Yikes!! my ds MAW trip is on! We are headed to Disney November 2-11! I am so stinking excited.
> We have three choices for our wish: pirates league, grinchmas breakfast, or lunch at Cinderella's royal table!. Now it's stArting to feel real! We are taking our aunt sue along to help us Corral the kiddos.
> Now we have to decide where to stay during our extended weekended vacation, what to do when!, and what in gods name are we going to wear!!!!! Any help is welcomed with open arms
> 
> Happy dancing



Yay!! 

We will be heading in on the day you'll be heading out.  We don't know where we will stay, if we get to extend, either.  What to wear?  Ha! I don't know that answer, either.  Comfy shoes...don't plan on breaking them in on the trip!! Do some practice walking NOW!! Bring an extra pair should one get wet and take a while to dry out (or if your piggies need a change of scenery).  That's all I have....

Congratulations!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Soo more questions now that we are rolling.. Is there a list compiled anywhere of what kiddos chose as their extra special wish portion of the trip? I don't even know where to star brainstorming ideas'! We are going in between Halloween and christmas so I  am not sure what above and beyond once Ina lifetime experiences exist for families. I kind of would like ds experience to be unique. KWIM?

If anyone has suggestions from any park (disneys, universal/ioa, seaworld) let me know! He is 8 (approx2-4 mentally) loves lights water animals thrills everything!

TIA
Holly


----------



## onceagain1

aym4Him said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I started reading your TR but then ADD kicked in and I didn't get finished!  Thank you for the  to get me back on track!!
> 
> Questions:  Do any of you know if it's possible to use unused park hopper tickets if a trip is extended?  We may have the flexibility to fly back on a Tues instead of Saturday and if we can save one of our park hoppers, we'll be able to take a good break at GKTW in the middle of the week.  I realize we won't have the GKTW button for ride access, etc, but I was just wondering.
> 
> Second question, how do I get our PTR linked at the beginning of this thread?  Just wondering.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!!  I have an itinerary, but it all depends on what we can do once we extend our stay.    I just found out Sea World is starting their Christmas thing on the Saturday we are supposed to return and has a Polar Express Experience.  Ethan LOOOOOOVES trains and loves the Polar Express so this would be a great day to hit Sea World.



Sea World....Polar Express Experience??? What??? I really need to get a handle on the research here. That's exciting! Chatterbox would be interested in that, so thanks for mentioning 

ETA: Okay, I can't seem to find the schedule for the Polar Express....or ticket info, or whatever...help??? Please direct me?


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Added to my pretrippie . And a discussion between me and dh between extended stay dynamics. Bankers always through out the best laid plains!!!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

How do I change the title of my ds maw ptr?


----------



## onceagain1

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Yikes!! my ds MAW trip is on! We are headed to Disney November 2-11! I am so stinking excited.
> We have three choices for our wish: pirates league, grinchmas breakfast, or lunch at Cinderella's royal table!. Now it's stArting to feel real! We are taking our aunt sue along to help us Corral the kiddos.
> Now we have to decide where to stay during our extended weekended vacation, what to do when!, and what in gods name are we going to wear!!!!! Any help is welcomed with open arms
> 
> Happy dancing




Yippeee!!! Exciting!!


----------



## onceagain1

lakinbum93 said:


> I have never done a forum before but came across this one, as I am trying to find out more into regarding my son's upcoming Make-A-Wish trip to Disneyworld.  Thank-you so very much for all of this information and am anxious to figure all of this out, let you know a little about us, and allow y'all to help me with my planning!  I realize we're supposed to let them take care of it all, but I am naturally a planner and we are wanting to extend the trip on our own expense, as I have seen quite a few folks have been able to do!  So please bear with me as I learn more about forums and what I'm supposed to do and I'm sure I'll be asking tons of questions!  And yes, I'm from Texas!
> Jamie



Welcome,  everyone on this board (well, this thread, it's all I know) are fantastic resources of information, and so wonderful for answering questions. I have many as well.


----------



## Rx774

Finally, completed a trip report for my son's MAW trip to Disneyland last month. Quickly, drop what you are doing and take a gander.  I thank you ahead of time...
Christian's MAW Trip


----------



## onceagain1

Rx774 said:


> Finally, completed a trip report for my son's MAW trip to Disneyland last month. Quickly, drop what you are doing and take a gander.  I thank you ahead of time...
> Christian's MAW Trip



Loved seeing all the pics, and nice tip on mailing packages home instead of taking as luggage!!


----------



## aym4Him

onceagain1 said:
			
		

> Sea World....Polar Express Experience??? What??? I really need to get a handle on the research here. That's exciting! Chatterbox would be interested in that, so thanks for mentioning
> 
> ETA: Okay, I can't seem to find the schedule for the Polar Express....or ticket info, or whatever...help??? Please direct me?



I know, right?!

Per the customer service rep, the Polar Express Experience opens on 11/9. All the Christmas shows won't start until 11/17. 

It's a simulator-type thing that gives "riders" the point of view the kids in the movie had. There are sights & smells (cinnamon, pine, etc) & at the end, upon arrival at the North Pole, they meet Santa. 

I believe the attraction it is "replacing" is the Wild Arctic. 

No special ticket is required. It's included with the price of admission. 

Hope that helps!!!  I also searched "Polar Express" within these boards to see of others had done it. Looks like Sea World gets pretty magical for Christmas!


----------



## aym4Him

aym4Him said:
			
		

> I know, right?!
> 
> Per the customer service rep, the Polar Express Experience opens on 11/9. All the Christmas shows won't start until 11/17.
> 
> It's a simulator-type thing that gives "riders" the point of view the kids in the movie had. There are sights & smells (cinnamon, pine, etc) & at the end, upon arrival at the North Pole, they meet Santa.
> 
> I believe the attraction it is "replacing" is the Wild Arctic.
> 
> No special ticket is required. It's included with the price of admission.
> 
> Hope that helps!!!  I also searched "Polar Express" within these boards to see of others had done it. Looks like Sea World gets pretty magical for Christmas!



I'm on my phone & I don't know how to edit so I'm gonna quote myself! 

I forgot to add that, I'd motion sickness is an issue, there is a "walk through" option. I'm not 100% sure on the specifics, but read today that one member's mom opted to do the alternate version b/c she was afraid she'd get sick.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Woohoo! I'm doing the happy dance! We just heard from our make a wish chapter and our Disney trip is booked! We are going Nov 10-17!!! So excited! Can't wait to plan more!


----------



## Abcam

Hi, we are getting ready for our MAW trip... we are going 11/9 - 11/15.  Excited to about everyone's trips!  I'm new to this forum so I'm trying to figure out how personalize my signature, etc.

Laura


----------



## alyssaswish

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Woohoo! I'm doing the happy dance! We just heard from our make a wish chapter and our Disney trip is booked! We are going Nov 10-17!!! So excited! Can't wait to plan more!



Yay for dates! We will be there at the same time! Less than 2 months!!!!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

We are going to miss the gktw winter festival! The kids are so disappointed they'll miss santa. We arrive on Friday, so we have to check out of the village on Thursday at 11. Any advice? Can we still attend the party if we are still in town or are we out of luck? Stinky planning on my part! I was trying to miss the least amount of school days.


----------



## krisalee

Hi everyone!

Did anyone's child NOT get any 'extras'?  Please don't take that the wrong way- we are so very, very grateful for this chance, and we are all so excited to go to GKTW, but it seems just about everyone here gets a little 'extra' for their wish child.  My DS, Jake, wished specifically to go to Harry Potter World, so I just kind of assumed after reading so many other people's TRs that he would get an 'escort' and be picked to pick a wand at Ollivander's, etc.  But when I talked to our Wish Coordinator this week, she said they don't do anything like that- they just give us tickets and expense money and let us do everything else.

Again, please don't take that the wrong way- I was just surprised and wondered if anyone else had that expierence.

Thanks!


----------



## alyssaswish

Threeboysandachickie said:


> We are going to miss the gktw winter festival! The kids are so disappointed they'll miss santa. We arrive on Friday, so we have to check out of the village on Thursday at 11. Any advise? Can we still attend the party if we are still in town or are we out of luck? Stinky planning on my part! I was trying to miss the least amount of school days.



Yes, you can still attend the party. I called GKTW and spoke to a manager because we are moving onto Disney property on Friday of our trip but want to come back for the Pirate and Princess party. You can visit anytime after you check out and are entitled to one free meal during your visit.


----------



## aym4Him

krisalee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did anyone's child NOT get any 'extras'?  Please don't take that the wrong way- we are so very, very grateful for this chance, and we are all so excited to go to GKTW, but it seems just about everyone here gets a little 'extra' for their wish child.  My DS, Jake, wished specifically to go to Harry Potter World, so I just kind of assumed after reading so many other people's TRs that he would get an 'escort' and be picked to pick a wand at Ollivander's, etc.  But when I talked to our Wish Coordinator this week, she said they don't do anything like that- they just give us tickets and expense money and let us do everything else.
> 
> Again, please don't take that the wrong way- I was just surprised and wondered if anyone else had that expierence.
> 
> Thanks!



Don't feel bad for asking that question!! I don't think our wish chapter does anything "extra," either.  For instance, Ethan didn't make a specific wish but they still are having us pay for the MVMCP out of pocket (of course, we can use the spending money they give us for that- if it's enough after character meals).  I think it just depends on the chapter.  Maybe some years they have more funds than others???

Welcome aboard, by the way!!!!!!!


----------



## aym4Him

alyssaswish said:


> Yes, you can still attend the party. I called GKTW and spoke to a manager because we are moving onto Disney property on Friday of our trip but want to come back for the Pirate and Princess party. You can visit anytime after you check out and are entitled to one free meal during your visit.



That's good to know.  You can only visit one time, though, right? 



Abcam said:


> Hi, we are getting ready for our MAW trip... we are going 11/9 - 11/15.  Excited to about everyone's trips!  I'm new to this forum so I'm trying to figure out how personalize my signature, etc.
> 
> Laura



Woo-hoo! Welcome!  We will be there the same time!! 



Emmaswishtrip said:


> Woohoo! I'm doing the happy dance! We just heard from our make a wish chapter and our Disney trip is booked! We are going Nov 10-17!!! So excited! Can't wait to plan more!



All-right!! It's going to be a fun November with all these wish families hitting GKTW at the same time!  Can't wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## Abcam

We are thinking of extending our MAW trip and not sure how you coordinate it, etc.  do we wait until we have our flight info from MAW and then change the return day or do you talk with the wish grantors and let them know you want to extend.  Trying to decide if we want to stay for the extra days so any input is appreciated.  
Also, I see where some are given extras for their trip...did you have to ask or was it offered?  We want to eat at Cinderella's castle, but it's all booked - think MAW could help is at least get reservations?

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## aym4Him

Abcam said:


> We are thinking of extending our MAW trip and not sure how you coordinate it, etc.  do we wait until we have our flight info from MAW and then change the return day or do you talk with the wish grantors and let them know you want to extend.  Trying to decide if we want to stay for the extra days so any input is appreciated.
> Also, I see where some are given extras for their trip...did you have to ask or was it offered?  We want to eat at Cinderella's castle, but it's all booked - think MAW could help is at least get reservations?
> 
> Thanks,
> Laura



You'll need to talk to your wish granters. We are hoping to extend, as well.  Just waiting on the wish manager to get back to us (their fiscal year ended 8/31 so she is busy getting all their paperwork done- one of our wish granters said she'd get back with me in a couple of days).  I'm still booking food reservations b/c, as long as you cancel 24 hours out, you're ok.  

You have to ask.  Not all chapters will do something special.  I'm not sure they can help with that, but it never EVER hurts to ask!!!


----------



## jjmomof4

For those asking about extending their trip, I didn't know it was a possibility until reading it on here. MAW had already booked our tickets, so I went on Southwest and looked up another day that had the same flight and prices and simply asked if we could switch to that day giving us more time. If you want to stay longer, let them know asap, hopefully before they get flights. Everything after that though is your own cost, so I found a new hotel, and we'll pay to extend the rental car and wheelchair rentals. Hope this helps!


----------



## jjmomof4

I think I have plan...unfortunately we won't get our trip itinerary until four days before we leave for our trip, so this could change. I'd love any and all input and am willing to change this around if there is a better way!

Day One (Sept 26) fly to Orlando, stop at Walmart, explore GKTW
Day Two (Sept 27) IOA - Harry Potter World and Marvel Island, hopefully photo with characters, leave if boys are worn out, or stay for Suess Land. Head back to GKTW by 3 for nap. Santa Party at GKTW (one of two Colin is interested in) also Disney Characters in the am at GKTW
Day Three (Sept 28) - iFly and MNSSHP in the afternoon/evening with the generous military discount (sort of a low key day, but a late night)
Day Four (Sept 29) - Discovery Cove - some structure, but mostly a day of rest and back to GKTW by 5 to rest, and Colin wants to do Big Splash Bash
Day Five (Sept 30) - Disney (MK???) Try for Rope Drop to see that show
Day Six (Oct 1) - Disney (HS???), nap at GKTW in afternoon, back to MK in evening for Electric Parade and Wishes
Day Seven (Oct 2) - Disney (MK or Epcot???), leave GKTW, check into Bonnet Creek in PM, long nap for boys, back to Disney for Wishes if not done before, or just enjoy Bonnet Creek
Day Eight (Oct 3) - Disney or IOA or a little of both. Electric Parade if we missed it before. Nap and pool and enjoy Bonnet Creek for boys and relax. 
Day Nine (Oct 4) - Check out and leave for airport early. 
This of course all hinges on the itinerary that MAW gives us the Friday before we leave! They are scheduling Jedi Training and hopefully a surprise around that for Colin, so we may have to adjust days for that. Of course the girls will likely do their own thing some of the time, and we'll just plan to send a parent back to pick them up. 

Any input would be appreciated! Especially with regard to which park which day. 
Thanks,


----------



## Lilfoot93

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Woohoo! I'm doing the happy dance! We just heard from our make a wish chapter and our Disney trip is booked! We are going Nov 10-17!!! So excited! Can't wait to plan more!



Yay for dates!! 



Abcam said:


> Hi, we are getting ready for our MAW trip... we are going 11/9 - 11/15.  Excited to about everyone's trips!  I'm new to this forum so I'm trying to figure out how personalize my signature, etc.
> 
> Laura



 

Jackie


----------



## Moodyzblu

jjmomof4 said:


> For those asking about extending their trip, I didn't know it was a possibility until reading it on here. MAW had already booked our tickets, so I went on Southwest and looked up another day that had the same flight and prices and simply asked if we could switch to that day giving us more time. If you want to stay longer, let them know asap, hopefully before they get flights. Everything after that though is your own cost, so I found a new hotel, and we'll pay to extend the rental car and wheelchair rentals. Hope this helps!



Unfortunately this is a chapter by chapter thing. Some just won't allow it .. not sure why some would and some won't but a few wish trippers had their request denied. 
I didn't know about extending it either, until I read it on here and was very happy our chapter let us. 
So my advice is to not get your hopes up until after you've discussed it with your particular chapter.


----------



## Lilfoot93

We just heard back from our MAW chapter and they said no extending our trip. They did say that we could take a red eye flight to give us an extra day. We are from the west coast and they said that it would most likely be a connecting flight arriving in Orlando around 7pm. If we take a red eye we could get there about 7am. 

Anyone take a red eye with their kiddos? How did it go? My kids have never flown before. It has been a few years since my husband and I flew to NY. It was a straight through flight. Personally I don't like the idea of a connecting flight especially with kids in tow! I kinda like the idea of a red eye. Maybe everyone would sleep  Any thoughts would be appreciated! 

Thanks! 
Jackie


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Rx774 said:
			
		

> Finally, completed a trip report for my son's MAW trip to Disneyland last month. Quickly, drop what you are doing and take a gander.  I thank you ahead of time...
> Christian's MAW Trip



I'll check it out tonight before bed!!! Thanks. I love completed reports


----------



## aym4Him

Lilfoot93 said:


> We just heard back from our MAW chapter and they said no extending our trip. They did say that we could take a red eye flight to give us an extra day. We are from the west coast and they said that it would most likely be a connecting flight arriving in Orlando around 7pm. If we take a red eye we could get there about 7am.
> 
> Anyone take a red eye with their kiddos? How did it go? My kids have never flown before. It has been a few years since my husband and I flew to NY. It was a straight through flight. Personally I don't like the idea of a connecting flight especially with kids in tow! I kinda like the idea of a red eye. Maybe everyone would sleep  Any thoughts would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



I'm sorry to hear that.  We were just told today that they are booking October flights now and when they get to the November flights, they'd let me know but to remember that is the week of Thanksgiving and that's why they were having us fly back on Saturday in the first place b/c of crowds and flights.  

I wonder why they wait so long to book things?  We just checked some flights and it's the same to fly back on Tuesday as it is on Saturday.  But, I guess they have their reasons.  We also have to find a way to the airport.  I was kind of hoping they were going to surprise us like we've seen other wish chapters do, but I guess it didn't work out that way.  They will reimburse us for airport parking.  Well, I'm still going to keep planning in case our extension comes thru!!  

I'm a little sad today, but it's not just b/c of this.  Our little heart friend is going to have to transfer hospitals after spending over 90 days inpatient after his Fontan operation (3rd stage surgery for HLHS). He's going to be evaluated for a transplant.  Evaluated...meaning, he may not qualify .  Pray for David, if you will.  He's such a special little boy!!!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Praying for sweet David. 

Bummer that you have to get your own transportation to the airport. That is one thing I know our chapter does take care of. Too bad all chapters couldn't be the same, especially since they are all through MAW! 

That is kinda crazy they wait so long to book things. Especially you can book flights months in advance. Maybe it is because MAW trips can be cancelled and moved up or back for so many reasons. 

I hope your extension goes through!! 

Jackie


----------



## onceagain1

aym4Him said:


> I'm a little sad today, but it's not just b/c of this.  Our little heart friend is going to have to transfer hospitals after spending over 90 days inpatient after his Fontan operation (3rd stage surgery for HLHS). He's going to be evaluated for a transplant.  Evaluated...meaning, he may not qualify .  Pray for David, if you will.  He's such a special little boy!!!!!



So sorry to read this. I had been prepared for disaster when my daughter had her Fontan surgery, as her 2 previous surgeries were not without complications. Thankfully she did relatively well post Fontan, but reading this is so sad. I hope the evaluation goes well.


----------



## carebearkidney

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Woohoo! I'm doing the happy dance! We just heard from our make a wish chapter and our Disney trip is booked! We are going Nov 10-17!!! So excited! Can't wait to plan more!



So excited you're "official" - happy dance time! 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Abcam View Post
> Hi, we are getting ready for our MAW trip... we are going 11/9 - 11/15. Excited to about everyone's trips! I'm new to this forum so I'm trying to figure out how personalize my signature, etc.
> 
> Laura



Welcome Laura! Can't wait to read more about you and your family!


----------



## carebearkidney

Lilfoot93 said:


> We just heard back from our MAW chapter and they said no extending our trip. They did say that we could take a red eye flight to give us an extra day. We are from the west coast and they said that it would most likely be a connecting flight arriving in Orlando around 7pm. If we take a red eye we could get there about 7am.
> 
> Anyone take a red eye with their kiddos? How did it go? My kids have never flown before. It has been a few years since my husband and I flew to NY. It was a straight through flight. Personally I don't like the idea of a connecting flight especially with kids in tow! I kinda like the idea of a red eye. Maybe everyone would sleep  Any thoughts would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



 Sorry you couldn't extend. I personally would be interested in the red eye in your case too. They very well might sleep, and it's not like you would sleep even if you were at home. I know I'm going to be doing this  the night before.  Get there early, take a nap and enjoy the day. You are going to have to get adjusted to the time difference anyway! This will ensure you go to bed on time that first night and wake up feeling more refreshed, rather than tossing and turning for hours because it's not your normal sleep time yet. Good luck!


----------



## carebearkidney

aym4Him said:


> I'm a little sad today, but it's not just b/c of this.  Our little heart friend is going to have to transfer hospitals after spending over 90 days inpatient after his Fontan operation (3rd stage surgery for HLHS). He's going to be evaluated for a transplant.  Evaluated...meaning, he may not qualify .  Pray for David, if you will.  He's such a special little boy!!!!!



I'm so sorry. Little David will be in my prayers.  Matthew was almost denied transplant due to his congestive heart failure, but since it was a living donor they OKed it. If we would have waited even a couple of more weeks, I seriously doubt Matthew would still be here.  Blessings sent to David and his family and his angel donor.


----------



## Abcam

Lilfoot93 said:


> We just heard back from our MAW chapter and they said no extending our trip. They did say that we could take a red eye flight to give us an extra day. We are from the west coast and they said that it would most likely be a connecting flight arriving in Orlando around 7pm. If we take a red eye we could get there about 7am



Could you try and change flights on your own once you have your plane tickets?  Maybe you could get the airline to waive the fee for changing flights.  When do you normally get your tickets?


----------



## Lilfoot93

carebearkidney said:


> Sorry you couldn't extend. I personally would be interested in the red eye in your case too. They very well might sleep, and it's not like you would sleep even if you were at home. I know I'm going to be doing this  the night before.  Get there early, take a nap and enjoy the day. You are going to have to get adjusted to the time difference anyway! This will ensure you go to bed on time that first night and wake up feeling more refreshed, rather than tossing and turning for hours because it's not your normal sleep time yet. Good luck!



I was thinking the same thing about the red eye... It would probably help adjust to the 3 hour time difference! We wouldn't be sleeping anyway as we would have to leave for the airport about 4am or so! Plus I think it would be harder for the kids to have a 6 hour flight during the day plus however long the layover is! 



Abcam said:


> Could you try and change flights on your own once you have your plane tickets?  Maybe you could get the airline to waive the fee for changing flights.  When do you normally get your tickets?



They said we could not change our flights on our own because technically they are responsible for us until we come back. They said Hawaii would be an 8 day vacation because of travel... From where we are it is the same distance time wise to Hawaii as it is to Florida! Oh well... I am sure we will have a magical time no matter what! 

Jackie


----------



## alyssaswish

DH and I were discussing our trip last night, and he asked if we would be able to swim in November. Are the pools heated at GKTW?


----------



## newdrama12

alyssaswish said:


> DH and I were discussing our trip last night, and he asked if we would be able to swim in November. Are the pools heated at GKTW?



Yes, they are.


----------



## lakinbum93

Just wanted to tell everyone thank-you for welcoming me here and give you a link to a thread I posted about our Wish Kid Kaston!   Still waiting on dates...the anticipation is SOOO bad in our household right now!  The kids are asking me every day, "Did they call yet?  Do we know when we're going yet?"  I'm trying to make it super fun for them though and we're doing research on the parks and writing down what we want to do, what rides we want to skip and which ones are the top of our list.

Without further ado...

Click here to follow Kaston's MAW Disneyworld Trip Adventure
Jamie


----------



## aym4Him

lakinbum93 said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone thank-you for welcoming me here and give you a link to a thread I posted about our Wish Kid Kaston!   Still waiting on dates...the anticipation is SOOO bad in our household right now!  The kids are asking me every day, "Did they call yet?  Do we know when we're going yet?"  I'm trying to make it super fun for them though and we're doing research on the parks and writing down what we want to do, what rides we want to skip and which ones are the top of our list.
> 
> Without further ado...
> 
> Click here to follow Kaston's MAW Disneyworld Trip Adventure
> Jamie



Very cool!  Can't wait to read!! (Just got dinner in the crock pot about 3 hours later than I wanted!)


----------



## aym4Him

These (and shorts) will be the bane of my existence.

I currently wear Birkenstocks.  Everywhere.  My arches burn with anything else.  I used to try and find the cushiest shoes possible, thinking that would help my feet feel better (I played sports growing up and didn't have issues with arch problems til college.  Had an ACL tear my jr year in high school and my arch is flatter in my right foot due to muscle loss ?? in my calf.  Once I quit training for athletics, I started having problems).  Anyway, I didn't discover my love of Birkenstocks til after I got married.  Holy cow.  Awesome shoes!! Expensive shoes.  Anyway.....

Figuring I'd get wet at some point at Disney (or wherever), I thought I'd revisit Chacos (bought a pair in 2000 but shelved them after I got my first pair of Birkenstocks).  They are just about the only sturdy sandals as far as arch support goes.  I have worn them to the mall, etc, and they've been great.  Decided to do a "Disney-prep" walk yesterday to see how things would go.  Just as I'd feared, there were hints of blisters on the soles of my feet- mainly around the balls of my feet.  Dangit.  I mean, I know it's probably inevitable with any rubber-insoled shoe/sans sock.  Should I get some "blister sticks" and rub those on my feet or should I start out in Birkenstocks and then switch if we're going someplace that I might get wet???  Argh.  I can't wear comfy Crocs b/c my arch will start burning after about 20 minutes.


----------



## aym4Him

Lilfoot93 said:


> Praying for sweet David.
> 
> Bummer that you have to get your own transportation to the airport. That is one thing I know our chapter does take care of. Too bad all chapters couldn't be the same, especially since they are all through MAW!
> 
> That is kinda crazy they wait so long to book things. Especially you can book flights months in advance. Maybe it is because MAW trips can be cancelled and moved up or back for so many reasons.
> 
> I hope your extension goes through!!
> 
> Jackie





onceagain1 said:


> So sorry to read this. I had been prepared for disaster when my daughter had her Fontan surgery, as her 2 previous surgeries were not without complications. Thankfully she did relatively well post Fontan, but reading this is so sad. I hope the evaluation goes well.





carebearkidney said:


> I'm so sorry. Little David will be in my prayers.  Matthew was almost denied transplant due to his congestive heart failure, but since it was a living donor they OKed it. If we would have waited even a couple of more weeks, I seriously doubt Matthew would still be here.  Blessings sent to David and his family and his angel donor.



Thank you, all.  No new updates as of today, but if you want to follow his story:  www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Yesterday Kyra had her cardiology appointment, She will be seen again in 6 months, so April. She is supposed to be going on her wish in May....cant believe i didnt realize we were just 7 months out!! We have known we were going this May coming since this past Christmas. This is so crazy!!! I cant wait!!!


----------



## aym4Him

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Yesterday Kyra had her cardiology appointment, She will be seen again in 6 months, so April. She is supposed to be going on her wish in May....cant believe i didnt realize we were just 7 months out!! We have known we were going this May coming since this past Christmas. This is so crazy!!! I cant wait!!!



How did her appointment go?  

 The waiting is the HARDEST!! Time does tend to absolutely FLY by after a certain point, though!!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

aym4Him said:


> How did her appointment go?
> 
> The waiting is the HARDEST!! Time does tend to absolutely FLY by after a certain point, though!!




Cardiology was "ok" we are in the wait and see game for aortic valve replacement. He said depending on how she progresses he hopes that we will be able to wait until puberty.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Woohoo! I'm doing the happy dance! We just heard from our make a wish chapter and our Disney trip is booked! We are going Nov 10-17!!! So excited! Can't wait to plan more!



We heard from our MAW chapter and got our flight information! Sadly we are only going from the 10th to the 16th but we are just so greatful for the trip that we are still over the moon! 

Also our chapter will provide up a rental car which is great! I did ask if we could go to Mickey Christmas Party at MK and they said we would have to use our spending money.


----------



## aym4Him

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Cardiology was "ok" we are in the wait and see game for aortic valve replacement. He said depending on how she progresses he hopes that we will be able to wait until puberty.



Awwww.. I'm sorry. I hope everything stays good until then (and even beyond!).  E may need his pulmonary valve replaced around that same time, but we're hoping it will be further away than that.  



Emmaswishtrip said:


> We heard from our MAW chapter and got our flight information! Sadly we are only going from the 10th to the 16th but we are just so greatful for the trip that we are still over the moon!
> 
> Also our chapter will provide up a rental car which is great! I did ask if we could go to Mickey Christmas Party at MK and they said we would have to use our spending money.



I'm glad you got your flight info! I'm sorry it's a day shorter than you thought, but I'm happy you are still feeling the magic!!   I can't wait to meet you!


----------



## carebearkidney

That is so neat y'all are going together - take some pics on Matthew's boundless playground or eating ice cream at 8am together!


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

> I'm glad you got your flight info! I'm sorry it's a day shorter than you thought, but I'm happy you are still feeling the magic!!   I can't wait to meet you!



We can't wait either! We are ok with the one day shorter, we figure it will give Emma some well needed rest! We are also thrilled we are on Jet Blue and our first bag is free! Also the tv entertainment will be a HUGE help for the plane!


----------



## Lilfoot93

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Cardiology was "ok" we are in the wait and see game for aortic valve replacement. He said depending on how she progresses he hopes that we will be able to wait until puberty.


The waiting game is the hardest part! That is where we are at with Trevor too. He currently does not have a pulmonary valve or condiut. We were told it could be now or 5 years from now! 

Praying she an hold off until she is older. 

Jackie


----------



## maroo

hello everyone!!   

I have been so busy this last week making a costume for Lauren and helping them with skits - It was so much fun!  

Lauren was the back end of a Slinky Dog....  

So I am catching up on this thread, PM's, planners and linking TR's today!


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

I'm thinking of making t-shirts for our trip, does anyone know where I could find all the amazing designs that have make a wish on them?


----------



## maroo

carebearkidney said:


> Wow - I'm not on for 2 days and I have nearly 2.5 pages of new posts to read.  All caught up now though!
> Welcome, Welcome, Welcome to all the new wishers!  Now to head back and read some new PTR posts!



I know it!  I was not on here for a week and am majorly behind!  



DelanaAndKyra said:


> Since we arent going until May I am wondering are there an extra expenses I should be saving up for that Make A Wish wont be covering? Kyra is 4 and will need a stroller for the parks. I am not sure what else I should be even thinking of for expenses as of now. I cant wait to go. Everything I have been buying for family members for Christmas has been beneifical of a Disney trip! Hurry up May!



Souveniers - there never seems to be enough money for that.  Your stroller should be free.  
You will probably want an autograph book for each child - you can get those at Disney or at the Walmart near GKTW.  



nesser1981 said:


> I've been trying to finish up our scrapbook from the trip before #1 I forget too much and #2 before the new baby arrives.  Anyhow, I finished scrapbooking our entire Make A Wish trip today if you guys would like to look at the pages so you can see how our trip was.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4398011187908.2182859.1217358424&type=3
> 
> There are 134 pages, (I digital scrapbook)



I can't wait to check this out!  



jjmomof4 said:


> We heard back from MAW and they changed our tickets so we have two additional days! We'll be at GKTW from Sept 26 to Oct 2nd, then stay elsewhere until Oct 4th. I'm relieved because this gives us two rest days through the week. Now to figure out where to go which days!
> Jennifer



I am so glad you guys are getting extra days - that is very helpful to have a rest day or two!


----------



## maroo

jjmomof4 said:


> Not yet, I was still checking out military discounts for Shades of Green and the Disney resorts, however we need a room that can sleep at least six since there are seven of us total. So far the cheapest I've found is the Bonnet Creek resort, a 2 bedroom condo for $145 a night, I just want to make sure there are no hidden fees.
> 
> Yes, I was worried about feeling very rushed and now that's not an issue. We'll have time to relax and enjoy GKTW, and still use the tickets they give us instead of having to decide between parks and GKTW.
> 
> Also I called Disney World, and was so grateful to hear that they will let us make reservations for the Wishes Dessert evening and other meals, and let the boys join us, but not have to pay for the boys since they can't eat anything there at all. So I need to book those now too!



We really enjoyed our stay at Bonnet Creek!  Honestly - anytime we go with Lauren - we will probably stay there instead of a Disney hotel - it was so nice to have an accessible room and plenty of rooms and bathrooms to spread out!  And the kitchen is helpful, too!  And the grounds there are awesome!  Since you already have a car, that helps, too!  And the wish button should get you free parking...although I am not sure if it will continue to work after your dates??  That may be something to consider...Disney parking is fairly expensive.



mspols said:


> So excited to be here and love reading all the info and the trip reports.  My little one is obsessed with princesses...does anyone have any suggestions for any princess character meals?  It looks like we may be going Nov 5 so I should probably start planning



Cinderella's Royal Table has a great atmosphere!  But the best meal, I have hear, is Askershur's in Epcot...and I know I am not spelling that right!



nesser1981 said:


> Talk to your wish coordinator to see if thry can arrange a reservation for you at Cinderlla's Royal Table.  Thats what we did.  There is a princess meal in epcot too.







aym4Him said:


> That's so awesome!! Brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> I just want to say hi and welcome to all the new families (a shout out to all the heart mamas out there, too!).  I've been away from the forum for a while (I was getting REALLY overwhelmed with all the info) but, our trip is about 2 months away, so I need to get back in the game!
> 
> I love this thread!! So much wonderful info!!! Maroo, I sent you a message regarding trip planning.  YOU ROCK!
> 
> We're still trying to figure out what our son will like.  So far, the only two givens are trains and ice cream!! Hahaha.. He has said he'd eat food (his words) with Mickey Mouse.  We may do a character meal but, given his reactions lately to high school mascots/store mascots, I'm leery!  He's 3.5 (will be 4 in early Dec).  This trip is for him and I don't want it to be stressful!  It's so hard to know what will work and what will go over like a lead balloon!!
> 
> He just started his 2nd year of preschool and will be playing soccer (!).  We are so thankful that he is healthy enough to do these things.  Ear tubes are the only things we had to mess with over the summer (other than his cardiology visit, which was GREAT!).  So thankful.
> 
> If y'all have a minute and feel so inclined, would you pray for one of his heart buddies?  David is 3 and has special needs that are the result of him coding when he was an infant after one of his open heart surgeries (HLHS).  He is on day 95 of being in the hospital after his 3rd palliative surgery (Fontan).  This has been so hard on him and his family and it is heartbreaking b/c he was doing SO WELL prior to the surgery.  The Fontan can be tough on some kiddos.   www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Now, back to the planning.......



Thank you!   You are so sweet!  

If he can be scared of the characters, I would ease into that by doing the character greetings and not really spend the money on a character meal. 



LittleEsmom said:


> We finally have out dates and they are OFFICIAL We will be going on Emma's wish trip March 23-29th This has been such an AWESOME experience for the whole family. Much love and heart-felt THANK YOU to MAW, GKTW, and everyone who works to put these Wish Trips together. Emma got a package from Minnie Mouse today too. All I can say is they have this planned out to the "T". The package said To:Emma From: Minnie
> See you soon! She flipped her lid about that and when I told her we would be at Disney World for her birthday on March 25. Prayers and well wishes to all planning/going on wish trips.



I linked your pre-trippie on the first page with the folks that have dates!!!!  



onceagain1 said:


> Wonderful, love reading everyone's exciting words getting ready for their wishes!! Love it!!
> 
> Someone posted their opinions about different parades, etc - can't remember who as I type. But you were thinking MVMCP (Mickey's Christmas parade) might not really be worth it, given everything else to see. I was wondering about that. I don't really want to spend extra money, or make the day too logistically challenging. My thought was that once we come home to GKTW at the end of the day, likely by supper time, that we would not leave again. We would instead putter around GK, or one of us would stay home with Busypants sleeping while the other wandered around GK with Chatterbox. So I was kind of not wanting to go back out to Disney, but if the Christmas parade is quite magical....hmmm....well, dont' know if we'll ever get back there again, so perhaps we should try to be there to watch it?
> 
> Oh, and guess what I made for Chatterbox? I made the links (like paper Christmas garland) that I saw someone else had received, to count down the days til their wish. The first day of school was actually 100days til her wish, so I made 100 links for her. She loved it. Will try to post a pic once I figure that out.
> 
> *****Just made the pre-trip report, will add more later****



I am about to make a separate post about this... I need to do some Math first!


----------



## maroo

I am doing a separate post here on my thoughts about going to the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (MNSSHP) or Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party (MVMCP) on your wish trip!  I am going to link this on the FAQ page because I get this question a lot! 

Of course, this is only available September through December each year - so if you are going on your trip from January through August, then this won't really apply to your trip.  

Obviously, if your family doesn't celebrate Halloween/Christmas, then this may not be a good idea for you, either!  

I think these parties are fun for any family - but for Wish Families there are specific benefits that you may want to consider before skipping the special party. 

In addition the party atmosphere - lots of candy (MNSSHP) or hot chocolate (MVMCP), snow on Main Street (MVMCP), characters dressed up, a special parade, special fireworks - and the rides - wish families have some special perks...

Since wish families only get 3 days at Disney parks - some families consider buying a 4th day to make sure they can see each park or give them a little extra time.  If a family with 2 adults, a 4-year-old and a 6-year-old wants to do an extra day at Disney World in 2012 - it will cost that family $344 plus tax to go to ONE PARK on that day.  It would cost quite a bit more to buy a park hopper pass, although I am sure they would just do one park on that day since they have the Park Hopper pass from GKTW they can use on the day plan to hop.

Instead, this same family could choose to go to one of the parties (MNSSHP or MVMCP) for around $226 plus tax.

For the party - you are allowed to enter the park at 4:00 PM on the night of the party - even though the party starts at 7:00!  So that is a LOT of time that is typically not very crowded for your family to enjoy the rides, etc.   A family could spend 8 hours in the park (4pm to 12 pm) for a lot less money than buying a one day pass.

So if a family takes one of their wish trip days and sleeps in, explores GKTW, takes a long nap and heads to the parks to be there by 4:00 - then they can have quite a long time to enjoy the parks and won't "spend" one of their 3 Disney days to do it!   

It is also a special perk for Wish Families because MOST CM's at MK allow Wish Families to skip character lines - and there are a TON of characters to see at the parties!  This is not a "given" and should only be considered as a secondary perk, because you may run into a situation where this doesn't occur for your family - but it is quite a nice perk for the times it does happen!  Especially at the parties when the characters are everywhere and you can even meet special characters that only come to the parties!

Some Wish organizations will pay for one special event for the child - and you can request this to be their special event, if that is the case.  This would be a great way to do something special on a wish trip!


It may NOT be worth it for a family with small children that won't be able to stay for the parade or even stay up late at all - and it may not be worth it for the family that plans on going to both the Halloween and Christmas party at GKTW - because that may be just too much of that for your trip!  So, this isn't for everyone - but for the family that really wants more "Disney" time on their trip - going to the party is a good way to maximize that Disney time!

I went to link this and realized that I had already done this... lol

I am losing my mind!!


----------



## aym4Him

maroo said:


> I went to link this and realized that I had already done this... lol
> 
> I am losing my mind!!



Hehehehe!  Happens to the best of us! 

Thanks for the repost, though.  Some people may just hop on this page to start with and you've given them a wealth of info!


----------



## maroo

onceagain1 said:


> From what I've read, there are strollers available at Disney, and I think they're free if you have a MAW pin/lanyard??? I'm thinking about renting a stroller from Orlando Rentals, simply because I heard the ones available at Disney don't recline, and I'd like a comfortable one to recline for YDD, and I'd like it to be a double for both kids to use.



This is a good idea!!    William used the stroller some (he was older, but the walking was hard on him, too!) - and he wished he had been able to recline sometime. 



DelanaAndKyra said:


> I tend to plan early with everything and Kyra knows this. I have been Christmas shopping already and even have some people finished. When it comes to Kyra's wish (May 2013) she has been asking for a time line of when it will happen. She is matching it with holidays and people birthdays. Since she knows it will take place after Christmas she is now asking about the wish almost daily again since I am preparing for holidays instead. I have a countdown in place but does anyone else have any other ideas on how to help with the wait? She is so excited! I am so excited for her and I love seeing the glow in her eyes when she talks about it



I love the countdown things that have rings of paper on them that the kids can take off one each day!  They can get excited every day and when it gets shorter they will really know, visually, that it is coming soon!!  



ABBMommy said:


> My daughter, Ally, is supposed to go on her wish trip in October, but we don't have our dates yet!!  (it's so close eek I wish we'd get them already!)
> 
> If we get our first choice of dates this is the schedule I'm considering.  We get three park hopper passes for Disney, one day at Sea World, and one day at Universal Studios.  Our chapter is also providing some spending money for souvenirs, baggage fees, and such but I'm not sure how much.
> 
> My kids (DD4, DS7) don't seem very interested in Sea World so I'm not sure we'll even go there.  I don't want to be pressured or rushed on this trip.  We want this to be nothing but relaxation and happiness!
> 
> Anyway, this is what I'm thinking.  We have chosen Wednesday as our arrival date each week we sent in as preferred dates:
> Wed-Hang out at GKTW
> Thu-Magic Kingdom
> Fri-Epcot
> Sat-Universal Studios
> Sun-Relax at GKTW and then Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (we'll be buying the tickets ourselves and we'll get an extra Disney day this way!)
> Mon-Hollywood Studios and/or Epcot/Magic Kingdom
> Tue-Departure (not sure what time we'll be leaving-can always do Sea World that morning if time permits I suppose)
> 
> What do you think?  Too much?  Okay?   We're hoping to do naps each afternoon and have no problem leaving if they're tired and coming back later in the day.  Park hoppers allow all day access even if you leave correct?
> 
> (sorry for the long post-DD is actually in the hospital with some sort of virus right now and my mind is racing and too much time on my hands lol)



I think it is perfect!  

Park hoppers do allow all day access even if you leave! 



camidges said:


> We just found out on Friday that Ryan's wish for Disneyworld was approved by the dr. and the chapter's board!  Now we are just waiting to hear if we got our dates - we asked to go around his birthday in January.  So excited!~   Hopefully we will hear more and be able to start planning soon.





awesome!



aym4Him said:


> Hi fellow Wish Families!!
> 
> I can ask our wish granters, but I wanted to check here b/c there's always someone who can answer just about any and every question I can think of here!!
> 
> We get the 3 day park hoppers for the Disney parks and then a 2 day park hopper for Universal/IOA and Sea World.  I don't know why this is so confusing to me, but does that mean we have 2 days to see the 3 parks?  Is IOA a park within Universal or does it require driving to?  Can Universal/IOA be done in half a day and Sea World the other half (with an almost 4 year old)?  We are just trying to figure out how to maximize our time at GKTW and also make good use of the tickets we are receiving.
> 
> We do have a Sea World in San Antonio.  Neither of us have been to it but, if worse comes to worse, we can always skip SW this time and go later in San Antonio.  Is there anything special about the Wish Kids' experience at Sea World that we wouldn't want to miss?
> 
> Oy!!  This is all so overwhelming.  I know it's supposed to be fun, but I do want to kind of have some semblance of a plan in place so we are able to focus on the fun more than the "What are we supposed to do next??"



You actually get a 3 day hopper to Disney (4 parks in three days)...then a 2 day park hopper for Universal (2 parks) and a 1 day ticket to Sea World  - but you only have 5 full days to "spend" them...so if you have a very late flight in and an early flight out, then really you may only have 5 days if you are coming from the US - International travelers get an extra day for traveling.



newdrama12 said:


> Sunday Night - World's Largest CandyLand Game
> 
> Monday - Morning: Mickey and Friends
> Evening: Halloween
> 
> Tuesday - Nickelodeon Character Photos
> Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party
> 
> Wednesday - Horseback Riding
> Village Idol
> 
> Thursday - Mickey and Friends
> Winter Wonderland
> 
> Friday - Universal Character Photos
> Pirates & Princess Party
> 
> Saturday - Horseback riding
> Big Splash Bash



Thank you so much for updating this!!!!!  

Do I have wrong information linked here???  If so...someone please PM me...



yeti5353 said:


> Molly had some "wish enhancement" this weekend when she got to be a queen for the day in a smaller town parade.  completely and totally awesome and could have been a wish in its self!  check our PTR if you want the whole story.
> 
> and yes the sneezer was sneezing all day and has me freaked out.



That is so awesome!!!!!!!!



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> YAY We will be there the same days! I am sure that Maroo could tell you what the party days are  She helped us out



I have no idea...but newdrama12 is a  regular volunteer there and she had them!


----------



## maroo

aym4Him said:


> Hehehehe!  Happens to the best of us!
> 
> Thanks for the repost, though.  Some people may just hop on this page to start with and you've given them a wealth of info!



It's funny how I wrote something different this time around!  

lol


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> and re: Maroo's reply:
> As far as pulling up the parks...
> MK - is a little hard - but they could walk to The Contemporary (about 5 min walk) and you could pick them up from there easily.
> AK - pretty close up parking there with a HA tag -
> DHS - very close parking with a HA tag
> Epcot - I don't think I would attempt this one...It seems like it is really far away?? But maybe I don't remember right
> 
> For Epcot, you could have the girls finish up in World Showcase, then they could exit via the International Gateway and walk over to the Beach Club resort and he could pick up there?  Although as I remember the HA parking isn't that far away.  Better check the map again.
> 
> We have become annual WDW visitors since our son's Wish Trip in 2008, and our new favourite resorts are the Beach Club and Yacht Club.  In fact, we were lucky enough to meet Maroo at Beaches and Crean (ice cream shop) on our trip a couple of years ago!
> 
> Happy planning!



This is a good thought on leaving Epcot!  That may work really well for you guys!!   

And I was lucky to meet YOU!  



jmerchlinsky said:


> Wow, this is really where reality starts in, we are getting our expense check and tickets and all that good stuff tonight. Our wish granter called and he will be coming tonight. I mean it is only 3 weeks away so we are anxious enough with that, but it will really set our nerves going with what is happening tonight.....But not matter what we are looking forward to John's wish and having a great and magical time at WDW



Woo Hoo!  I remember that excitement!



aym4Him said:


> No reservations available for Chef Mickey's the week we will be at WDW.
> 
> We can still book something at Hollywood and Vine, but are there any other recommendations y'all might have for an almost 4 yr old boy?  He may or may not dig the characters, but he's saying he wants to eat with Mickey and all his friends and Jake, Oso, Handy Manny, etc.
> 
> I wish I knew what characters would be visiting at GKTW.  I mean, if we don't get a character meal, it's not the end of the world!!!  He is going to have SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun!!! I've been snagging Disney shirts when they go on sale for him to wear while we're there!!
> 
> Do any of you know the actual prices of the character meals I mentioned?  I keep seeing things like $$ or $$$ and then the only numeric answer I've seen is either $15.99-35.99 or $39-59.99.    Just curious.
> 
> MVMCP.  Do you think it will be crazy-crowded on a Friday?  (Nov 16th)
> 
> Thank you!




I really think you guys will be fine not doing a meal - They have Disney characters that come to GKTW - it is usually Mickey and Minnie inside and then Mary Poppins, Pluto, Goofy...and someone else...??... in the morning.  And then other days they have Universal characters that come.

THEN - even if you miss them at GKTW - you can meet them at the parks!  

If you want to give me a list of the must meet characters, I can tell you where they can usually be found.  

The prices for the meals varies by the time of day, the time of year, etc...so sometimes it is more expensive...Dinner during Christmas time is a lot more expensive than lunch in September.  The prices you are seeing are per person. 

The one character meal I really love is doing Crystal Palace for lunch - it is right in the Magic Kingdom, it's a very good buffet, and you get to meet Pooh, Tigger, Piglet and Eeyore.  For lunch it is relatively inexpensive.  And you should be able to get a reservation - even maybe the day of?  

IF you really want a meal - then just keep checking the website.  You can also try for reserving an even number of people...sometimes the meal won't sit 5, but it will sit 6...And they don't really care, once you get there, how many you have (if you have one person less)...don't reserve for less than you need, though...




onceagain1 said:


> Eeek!! Your trip is coming up too!! I can't wait to hear all about it. And if you do decide to go to MVMCP, please let me know what you think of it, including crowds/views. I'm not sure yet if we'll take it in. I think we will, I think we'll plan a day at GKTW or elsewhere for the morning, then head to Disney late afternoon or something...now wait...did I read that someone else said that if you buy tickets for this event, that you then have access to Disney at 4pm?...so in theory, that could be on a separate day than our 3 day pass? Ooh the thoughts that are swirling.
> 
> As for the prices that you're seeing for character dining, I saw that too, and I think it's per person. I actually started a reservation and picked a date that we were there and it was available, I couldn't believe it! I can't remember which restaurant it was for, but I was so surprised that a time slot was available that I closed it out - as I wasn't actually ready to pay, I hadn't yet really decided. And for that matter, I'm still not sure, as it would then be $60 per person, so actually $240 for us for a meal...doesn't seem quite right...
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news for us (instead of making yet another post - yet to figure out how to multiple reply), we received a care package from a Fairy Godmother, as I call her. A beautiful handmade scrapbook pre-set for Chatterbox's wish trip - so pretty. Chatterbox was so excited! I posted a few (oversized) pics on our PTR. She was bouncing with excitement!!



It shouldn't be $60 per person!?!?!  For a meal... Try www.allears.net... They have a good list of restaurants and how much they cost.  

That is so cool that you got a package!!


----------



## maroo

jjmomof4 said:


> We are arriving on a Wednesday as well and were supposed to be leaving on Tuesday, however the way our chapter booked the flights we won't get there until late on Wednesday and leave very early on Tuesday, so we really only had five days, which gave no time for rest. Thankfully we asked if we could stay two days more, as the same flight for the same price was offered then, so they switched our flights. Today I just confirmed and paid for a 3 day, 2 night stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, with a 3 bd suite. That helped me relax on planning a whole lot! I've planned lots of breaks this way and we can spread it all out. I'm still working on my timeline, I hope to post it tomorrow for input. We are adding one night at Disney by going to MNSSHP, because I just found out the military discount is nearly 40% for this and it essentially gives us another day at Disney.
> 
> When are you hoping to be at GKTW? We'll be there Sept 26 to Oct 2nd. The boys do want to attend at least the Santa Claus night there and Colin wants to do the Big Splash Bash (they can't eat food, but he loves to swim, so we might skip the rest of the parties).
> 
> And I can't remember if you posted it or someone else did...it depends on your chapter if they will pay for MNSSHP or not. Ours chose not to, but said we can purchase it on our own. They only grant one "wish" and Colin's was to do Jedi Training and they are planning something special around that.
> 
> I'm on pins and needles! The wish granters don't come until the Friday before we leave! It's cutting it very close and I'd feel so much better if we had our itinerary from them, as it's hard for me to plan which days we are where, not knowing when they have Colin scheduled for the Jedi experience.
> 
> Jennifer



I really like Bonnet Creek!  It will be great to get a 3 bedroom!!  

I would call MAW and ask them which day they have Colin schedule for the Jedi experience so that you can plan out your days.   



carebearkidney said:


> I understand the nerves - we have months til we go and I sometimes still get nervous.  I know you will have a magical time and everything will go as it is meant to be, not necessarily how you plan it. And it will be perfect!



It will definitely not go exactly how you plan it - that is for sure!  One thing I have noticed over the years is that most trips do not go exactly as we plan them - but they ALWAYS have a magical moment - a moment that suprises the family and is something they remember forever and ever!  



aym4Him said:


> I promise to let you know how it goes.  Yes, you are correct- I have heard the same thing about being able to enter MK at 4pm on the day of the party.  We are thinking the same thing about an "extra Disney day."
> 
> Yes, the cost of the meals has got us, too.  I mean, I know that we will get spending money but it's just hard to think about a meal being that expensive.  Then again, we may never get that experience again (b/c of the cost!!).  Oy. What to do, what to do?
> 
> YEEK! Yay for Fairy Godmothers!! Very cool!
> 
> I need to figure out a way to make E a countdown calendar and also try and keep myself from buying every Disney trinket I come across between now and November!  I'm tempted to head out to the Disney outlet in Grapevine tomorrow to scope things out...... I do think I want to try and make him an autograph book.  Mulling that one over.
> 
> Ok. I need to get back to it.  Took a nice break for DH's birthday this evening and went out to dinner while SIL watched E.



This is right!  You can enter the park at 4:00 on a party day!  And I totally consider it an "extra" Disney day!



aym4Him said:


> Ok.  Looking at where to go with our 2 day park hoppers (Universal/IOA/Sea World).  It seems like there is more for E to do at Universal/IOA but that's just on paper.  DH thinks we should maybe skip Sea World and take him to the one in San Antonio later.
> 
> I would love to hear from those of you who have been to both parks. Again, E will be a little less than a month shy from turning 4 but he is hovering around 39" tall.  He has told me a few times he does NOT want to see super heroes (though he loves them), so there's always the chance we will be sprinting past characters to avoid any meltdowns!! I hope not.  DH will be really disappointed.  He's already feeling like we are taking this trip too soon.  I'm the kind of person that will feel responsible for things that go wrong whether I had a hand in it or not.  I need this trip to go pretty smoothly, especially since my in-laws will be tagging along.   Since SIL is only going to be with us Sun-Wed, I need to figure out what parks we will hit on those days so she can get tix.  Do you know if tix can be bought the day of or is it better to do so ahead of time?  I had thought, initially, we'd break up our Disney days by doing Universal/Sea World in between but now I wonder if we should do all three days at the beginning.  I dunno.
> 
> Why am I having such a hard time with this??? Is there a whiner's forum somewhere?



I think you can totally skip Sea World and just do the one in San Antonio...It is cool, though, as a wish child - to feed the dolphins.  They try to make that magical!   

You can buy the tickets day of...but they are cheaper through Undercover Tourist - they just mail them to you and you save a little bit (their prices INCLUDE tax and shipping).  



yeti5353 said:


> SO many things to worry about
> 
> So much pressure to make it a PERFECT
> 
> AWESOME MEMORIES
> 
> PRESSURE
> 
> but we have to remember that life is funny and stuff is the way it is....
> we are lucky to get to go, lucky to have this family time, lucky to make the memories no matter what they are







aym4Him said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I started reading your TR but then ADD kicked in and I didn't get finished!  Thank you for the  to get me back on track!!
> 
> Questions:  Do any of you know if it's possible to use unused park hopper tickets if a trip is extended?  We may have the flexibility to fly back on a Tues instead of Saturday and if we can save one of our park hoppers, we'll be able to take a good break at GKTW in the middle of the week.  I realize we won't have the GKTW button for ride access, etc, but I was just wondering.
> 
> Second question, how do I get our PTR linked at the beginning of this thread?  Just wondering.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!!  I have an itinerary, but it all depends on what we can do once we extend our stay.    I just found out Sea World is starting their Christmas thing on the Saturday we are supposed to return and has a Polar Express Experience.  Ethan LOOOOOOVES trains and loves the Polar Express so this would be a great day to hit Sea World.



They won't let you use any unused park hoppers...in fact, they would not let us donate our Universal tickets back to another family at all - and we didn't even go once - I think it would be hard for them to know how to give them out - this way each family gets the same thing.

Most families continue to wear the button if you are still on your trip - lots of families extend extra time and most just keep using the button.  It clearly has your dates on there, but most CM's understand that you are still on your trip.  Obviously it can't be used on a future trip, though!

I can link your pre-trippie!!

Edited to add.... I just read some of your pre-trippie and you have made a lot more decisions - so a lot of what I have said here today may help someone else, but you can totally ignore it ... I will go over to your pre-trippie this evening and read through it and see if there is anything still unplanned that I can help with.  lol


----------



## maroo

nesser1981 said:


> Maroo is the one that links the TR & PTR's at the beginning, shoot her an PM and I'm sure she can take care of that for you.



YES!  This!    Send me a PM and I will link them.

I have been staying at night with Lauren at college a lot more this semester - she was in a skit last night and we made her a costume...it was so much fun, but so much work!!  I really don't see how parents juggle all of this STUFF!  Good grief!  



aym4Him said:


> Super-awesome!! Thank you!!
> 
> Ok. I did PM her the other day about something.  Do any of you ever have issues with PMs going through?  I'm still getting used to this forum (I've been on message boards before, but it's been awhile since I was on one with this kind of formatting).  I'm sure I just goofed and sent it to somewhere in cyberspace...
> 
> Thanks!  I still need to call and check on that to see if it's something we still want to do.  There's a town near here that hosts Thomas the Train and they have also done the Polar Express (before we had Ethan). If there's a chance they will do that again this year, and we can't make it to Sea World, then at least he'll get his chance to do something "Polar Express-y."
> 
> I <3 all the families on this forum!  Thank y'all so much!!



I got a bunch of PM's today and responded to all of them (finally!)...I am so sorry it took me so long!  



michiml03 said:


> Hi everyone I really don't know how to put this without sounding bad but, do wish families get to the front of the line for characters at the MNSSHp? IS there a special place for us to watch the parades?



We did get FOTL access at MNSSHP - and I have heard most wish families say that they have gotten FOTL access at all character lines - it is not an official thing, in fact GKTW will tell you that you do NOT get FOTL, but don't panic - most CM's do give Wish Families FOTL for character meet and greets.  If they don't, just go on and come back later. 

The longest line that most Wish Kids wait for is Santa at GKTW at the Christmas party - because they are ALL wish kids!   



nesser1981 said:


> No special parade spot that I know of.
> 
> Technically we don't get front of the line for characters, they will tell you that at GKTW as well.  All you can do is show the cast member your child's GKTW button and your guest assurance pass and its kind of up to them.  So I'm assuming it'll work the same way at MNSSHP.
> 
> We met over 40 characters on my DD's trip, and were never turned away from the front of the line.  When we met Rapunzel, she's the only one we had to wait for.  They were only letting so many people in to see her each shift I guess, so they sat us off to the side on a bench in the shade and we waited for her to finish up with the group she was with.  Maybe 20 minute wait.
> 
> I did have cast members that if they saw us in a line, they'd come and grab us.  We got in line for like Alice and Chip & Dale because they were super short.
> 
> Just walk up to the Character's Handler or if there is another CM close by and ask.  That's what we did.  Worked like a charm.



Exactly!  This! 



nesser1981 said:


> No I haven't, she's pretty busy I think.  I actually never saw her active on the forums while we were planning our trip, but she's been back the last few months.



And this!  


I started on the DIS in 2008 and was here very much daily for a few years. 

In late 2011 I got dragged into a Federal Case (I didn't do anything wrong) and was forced to get a lawyer.  He searched my name on Google and fairly quickly found my information here on the DIS where I had mentioned the case and he really put fear in me about posting anything about anything.  I stayed off the DIS until the person that was involved pled guilty.  I know it seems pretty out there...but it has been a very long, terrible year and it WAS pretty "out there!"  But it will be complete over in 15 days, 19 hours...not that anyone is counting.    Then I go to Disney in 10 days after that...I can't wait to be able to look forward to Disney!  

The job I had back then had me on the phone a lot and we were allowed to be on the DIS or whatever as long as our job got done.  I have a new job now that has no time to do anything on the DIS - so everything DIS related has to be done at night or on weekends.  Stupid job.   



aym4Him said:


> I am on a car seat forum and it's similar to this one- I messed up on my first few PMs to people. I'm sure I just messed up when I sent my couple to her.  I think, maybe, the most recent one (I think I just sent it yesterday?) might have gone thru the proper channels.
> 
> With all she does, I'm not surprised she's so busy!! Where would us Wish Trippers be without her???



  Sorry it took me so long to get back to you! 



Rx774 said:


> Finally, completed a trip report for my son's MAW trip to Disneyland last month. Quickly, drop what you are doing and take a gander.  I thank you ahead of time...
> Christian's MAW Trip



Woo Hoo!!!  I will link this on the first page, too!  



Abcam said:


> Hi, we are getting ready for our MAW trip... we are going 11/9 - 11/15.  Excited to about everyone's trips!  I'm new to this forum so I'm trying to figure out how personalize my signature, etc.
> 
> Laura



  Welcome!!!!  

To do a signature - go to userCP at the top of the forum and "signature"...it will let you write things and put icons on there.  

You will love it here!  



Threeboysandachickie said:


> We are going to miss the gktw winter festival! The kids are so disappointed they'll miss santa. We arrive on Friday, so we have to check out of the village on Thursday at 11. Any advice? Can we still attend the party if we are still in town or are we out of luck? Stinky planning on my part! I was trying to miss the least amount of school days.



You CAN attend the party!  Once you are a GKTW wish family you can actually attend EVERY party at GKTW - they will let any wish family that is returning to the Orlando area visit GKTW and give you a coupon for ice cream and let you go to the party.  So you can definitely stay for one, too!

That is how our trip was too...Arrived on Friday and missed Santa.  But we were not still in town.  



krisalee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did anyone's child NOT get any 'extras'?  Please don't take that the wrong way- we are so very, very grateful for this chance, and we are all so excited to go to GKTW, but it seems just about everyone here gets a little 'extra' for their wish child.  My DS, Jake, wished specifically to go to Harry Potter World, so I just kind of assumed after reading so many other people's TRs that he would get an 'escort' and be picked to pick a wand at Ollivander's, etc.  But when I talked to our Wish Coordinator this week, she said they don't do anything like that- they just give us tickets and expense money and let us do everything else.
> 
> Again, please don't take that the wrong way- I was just surprised and wondered if anyone else had that experience.
> 
> Thanks!



It is actually not the MAW chapters that typically set these things up - they sometimes do, but usually the magic on the trips just happens. 

I have seen several MAW TR's where the wish child gets to be the one that gets to be able to have their wand pick them - just tell the employee (they are not called Cast Members, but whatever the Universal term is for them) that you have a wish child that wants to watch the ceremony and they may very well pick them to get the wand!  

Other magical things will happen at Disney - a character may wave during a parade.  A Cast Member may single your family out for a special something - things just sorta happen on a wish trip.  

Lauren's favorite part (if you ask her) is waiting on the parade in the rain!  I was so disappointed that it was raining and that was her favorite thing - we NEVER let her just play in the rain and she had a blast!  

Our MAW chapter also doesn't do send off parties - they prefer to put more in the spending money (which was much appreciated!). 

Everyone here "gets it" - we know you are just wanting the very best experience for your kids!    No worries about seeming ungrateful! 



Abcam said:


> We are thinking of extending our MAW trip and not sure how you coordinate it, etc.  do we wait until we have our flight info from MAW and then change the return day or do you talk with the wish grantors and let them know you want to extend.  Trying to decide if we want to stay for the extra days so any input is appreciated.
> Also, I see where some are given extras for their trip...did you have to ask or was it offered?  We want to eat at Cinderella's castle, but it's all booked - think MAW could help is at least get reservations?
> 
> Thanks,
> Laura



I have seen some families extend on their own - but most let MAW know.  Some chapters do not allow this for legal reasons, though...so check with them.  Most do, I believe.  As long as you cover your costs.


----------



## maroo

jjmomof4 said:


> I think I have plan...unfortunately we won't get our trip itinerary until four days before we leave for our trip, so this could change. I'd love any and all input and am willing to change this around if there is a better way!
> 
> Day One (Sept 26) fly to Orlando, stop at Walmart, explore GKTW
> Day Two (Sept 27) IOA - Harry Potter World and Marvel Island, hopefully photo with characters, leave if boys are worn out, or stay for Suess Land. Head back to GKTW by 3 for nap. Santa Party at GKTW (one of two Colin is interested in) also Disney Characters in the am at GKTW
> Day Three (Sept 28) - iFly and MNSSHP in the afternoon/evening with the generous military discount (sort of a low key day, but a late night)
> Day Four (Sept 29) - Discovery Cove - some structure, but mostly a day of rest and back to GKTW by 5 to rest, and Colin wants to do Big Splash Bash
> Day Five (Sept 30) - Disney (MK???) Try for Rope Drop to see that show
> Day Six (Oct 1) - Disney (HS???), nap at GKTW in afternoon, back to MK in evening for Electric Parade and Wishes
> Day Seven (Oct 2) - Disney (MK or Epcot???), leave GKTW, check into Bonnet Creek in PM, long nap for boys, back to Disney for Wishes if not done before, or just enjoy Bonnet Creek
> Day Eight (Oct 3) - Disney or IOA or a little of both. Electric Parade if we missed it before. Nap and pool and enjoy Bonnet Creek for boys and relax.
> Day Nine (Oct 4) - Check out and leave for airport early.
> This of course all hinges on the itinerary that MAW gives us the Friday before we leave! They are scheduling Jedi Training and hopefully a surprise around that for Colin, so we may have to adjust days for that. Of course the girls will likely do their own thing some of the time, and we'll just plan to send a parent back to pick them up.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated! Especially with regard to which park which day.
> Thanks,



I sent you a PM on this.  



Lilfoot93 said:


> We just heard back from our MAW chapter and they said no extending our trip. They did say that we could take a red eye flight to give us an extra day. We are from the west coast and they said that it would most likely be a connecting flight arriving in Orlando around 7pm. If we take a red eye we could get there about 7am.
> 
> Anyone take a red eye with their kiddos? How did it go? My kids have never flown before. It has been a few years since my husband and I flew to NY. It was a straight through flight. Personally I don't like the idea of a connecting flight especially with kids in tow! I kinda like the idea of a red eye. Maybe everyone would sleep  Any thoughts would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



Bummer on not extending!

I read the answers below on the red eye and I totally agree with them!  Go for it!   



Threeboysandachickie said:


> I'll check it out tonight before bed!!! Thanks. I love completed reports



I love completed reports, too!!!  I need to go back and label the rest completed that have been completed while I was not DISing...



aym4Him said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  We were just told today that they are booking October flights now and when they get to the November flights, they'd let me know but to remember that is the week of Thanksgiving and that's why they were having us fly back on Saturday in the first place b/c of crowds and flights.
> 
> I wonder why they wait so long to book things?  We just checked some flights and it's the same to fly back on Tuesday as it is on Saturday.  But, I guess they have their reasons.  We also have to find a way to the airport.  I was kind of hoping they were going to surprise us like we've seen other wish chapters do, but I guess it didn't work out that way.  They will reimburse us for airport parking.  Well, I'm still going to keep planning in case our extension comes thru!!
> 
> I'm a little sad today, but it's not just b/c of this.  Our little heart friend is going to have to transfer hospitals after spending over 90 days inpatient after his Fontan operation (3rd stage surgery for HLHS). He's going to be evaluated for a transplant.  Evaluated...meaning, he may not qualify .  Pray for David, if you will.  He's such a special little boy!!!!!



It was my understanding that a lot of wish trips get postponed due to illness and it is hard to book the flights and move them around once they are booked and paid for...so they usually wait to book actual flights.  Even if they have GKTW booked already.  

I was also told that the "extension" decision is up to the chapter and that they all different interpretations of what their liability is for a particular trip - like does their liability begin when the trip starts and end when you get back...and if you extend, are you techinically within their liability...?  I don't understand any of it - but it seems to make sense that the liability issues may be what is limiting them on extending some trips.  

Aw!  So sad to hear about David having issues - I will check out his Caringbridge - I love following the CB sites because it is a great way to stay connected to all of our kiddos!  



carebearkidney said:


> Sorry you couldn't extend. I personally would be interested in the red eye in your case too. They very well might sleep, and it's not like you would sleep even if you were at home. I know I'm going to be doing this  the night before.  Get there early, take a nap and enjoy the day. You are going to have to get adjusted to the time difference anyway! This will ensure you go to bed on time that first night and wake up feeling more refreshed, rather than tossing and turning for hours because it's not your normal sleep time yet. Good luck!







Lilfoot93 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the red eye... It would probably help adjust to the 3 hour time difference! We wouldn't be sleeping anyway as we would have to leave for the airport about 4am or so! Plus I think it would be harder for the kids to have a 6 hour flight during the day plus however long the layover is!
> 
> 
> 
> They said we could not change our flights on our own because technically they are responsible for us until we come back. They said Hawaii would be an 8 day vacation because of travel... From where we are it is the same distance time wise to Hawaii as it is to Florida! Oh well... I am sure we will have a magical time no matter what!
> 
> Jackie



Yes - this is what they have told other families too!  

You guys will have a magical time!!!



lakinbum93 said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone thank-you for welcoming me here and give you a link to a thread I posted about our Wish Kid Kaston!   Still waiting on dates...the anticipation is SOOO bad in our household right now!  The kids are asking me every day, "Did they call yet?  Do we know when we're going yet?"  I'm trying to make it super fun for them though and we're doing research on the parks and writing down what we want to do, what rides we want to skip and which ones are the top of our list.
> 
> Without further ado...
> 
> Click here to follow Kaston's MAW Disneyworld Trip Adventure
> Jamie



Woot woot! I put a link to your pre-trippie on the first page! 



aym4Him said:


> These (and shorts) will be the bane of my existence.
> 
> I currently wear Birkenstocks.  Everywhere.  My arches burn with anything else.  I used to try and find the cushiest shoes possible, thinking that would help my feet feel better (I played sports growing up and didn't have issues with arch problems til college.  Had an ACL tear my jr year in high school and my arch is flatter in my right foot due to muscle loss ?? in my calf.  Once I quit training for athletics, I started having problems).  Anyway, I didn't discover my love of Birkenstocks til after I got married.  Holy cow.  Awesome shoes!! Expensive shoes.  Anyway.....
> 
> Figuring I'd get wet at some point at Disney (or wherever), I thought I'd revisit Chacos (bought a pair in 2000 but shelved them after I got my first pair of Birkenstocks).  They are just about the only sturdy sandals as far as arch support goes.  I have worn them to the mall, etc, and they've been great.  Decided to do a "Disney-prep" walk yesterday to see how things would go.  Just as I'd feared, there were hints of blisters on the soles of my feet- mainly around the balls of my feet.  Dangit.  I mean, I know it's probably inevitable with any rubber-insoled shoe/sans sock.  Should I get some "blister sticks" and rub those on my feet or should I start out in Birkenstocks and then switch if we're going someplace that I might get wet???  Argh.  I can't wear comfy Crocs b/c my arch will start burning after about 20 minutes.



I had a HORRIBLE time with blisters when I was training for my half marathons...(I am significantly overweight and it is terrible on my feet!!)...anyway...

Here are the things that worked for me:

Blister stick (you can also use plain deoderant - basically the same concept and much cheaper)

Really good bandaid brand blister bandaids - these are a MUST for me - as soon as I feel a place rubbing, I put one of those on and it protects my feet!  These are hard to find in Orlando and I never saw anything like them when I was looking in Disney stores - so bring some with you and keep them with you while you are in the parks - they will help a ton!  Your kids may need some, too - just tell them to let you know as soon as a place starts hurting to prevent the blisters.

I also used some blister powder which worked fairly well...

But hands down, the BEST thing I did was buy VERY expensive socks.  I know, they are so ugly - but I don't care - I bought these CoolMax walking socks that are quite thick - and if I wear those, I don't have issues.  

My blisters were so bad that they caused scar tissue on the bottom of my feet which led to plantar fasciitis - which is still the bane of my existence!  I am such an advocate against blisters!

But you are doing the right thing - add things until you come up with what works for you to prevent them - and walking and trying them all now to come up with what works for you is the very best thing you can do. 

If you do get one - extra strength diaper rash cream will dry them out.  The things I learned on the DIS! 




Emmaswishtrip said:


> I'm thinking of making t-shirts for our trip, does anyone know where I could find all the amazing designs that have make a wish on them?



They have some DISigns on the DISigns thread...at least they used to.  I had the 2011 version on my computer, but I don't have 2012...  If there are any ladies or men out there with the 2012 version...that want to email me the jpg. - let me know!  I can pass the DISign on to any of the future wish families!  (I used to do this a lot before!)


----------



## yeti5353

we started work on our costumes tonight- t shirt pirate  costumes for big sis and I.  just heard her tell a friend on skype that it is very cool! high praise from a 13 year old.  Mollys tigger costume needs different paint so needed to be put aside.  I cant believe I agreed to wear a costume, but I very much fall into the wishes of miss wish on her trip.

I also did the sewing part of the tye dye Mickey shirts.

wish I knew if i should order make a wish t shirts or not. I know sometimes our chapter gives them out but hard not knowing till just before we leave.

35 days! and ready for some disney magic!!!


----------



## maroo

yeti5353 said:


> we started work on our costumes tonight- t shirt pirate  costumes for big sis and I.  just heard her tell a friend on skype that it is very cool! high praise from a 13 year old.  Mollys tigger costume needs different paint so needed to be put aside.  I cant believe I agreed to wear a costume, but I very much fall into the wishes of miss wish on her trip.
> 
> I also did the sewing part of the tye dye Mickey shirts.
> 
> wish I knew if i should order make a wish t shirts or not. I know sometimes our chapter gives them out but hard not knowing till just before we leave.
> 
> 35 days! and ready for some disney magic!!!




Sounds like fun!!!  

My thinking is that we can't have too many MAW shirts on the trip - you can wear them on different days even if you have 2 sets!


----------



## maroo

I *think* I am caught up on all of my PM's and this thread! 

IF you have a pre-trippie or trip report that I have not linked yet - please let me know via PM or post here!  

I should be on again tomorrow and hopefully the world of Maroo will calm down a bit now that Lauren's skit is over and my costume for her is done! 

Now I can start thinking toward my Disney trip in October!  Getting CLOSE!!!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Ok so 2 weeks and 1 day till Johns MAW trip..
Has any one done fun events to cout down the days at home ????


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Monday
October 1st 2012

 Leave for Philadelphia International (PHL) via 
 Arrival/Check in  at Give Kids the World
Mayor Clayton's Hare-Raising Halloween Party on the Avenue of Angels
Orientation

Tuesday October 2nd 2012
 John's Star and Kid's Pillows at the Castle
 Depart for Epcot 

Epcot Itinerary

Future World
Space Ship Earth
Test Track
The Seas with Nemo
Turtle Talk with Crush

World Showcase
 Big Splash Bash

Wednesday October 3rd 2012
 Horseback Riding 
 Depart for Universal and Islands of Adventure

Universal/ Islands of Adventure Itinerary

Wizarding World of Harry Potter 
Marvel Island 
Meet Barney and Friends 
Suess Island 
Kids Night Out 


Thursday October 4th 2012
 Disney Character Photos in Julie's Safari Theatre
Day at GKTW
4:30 pm Leave for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
(Parades at 8:15 , Fireworks at 9:30pm) 


Friday October 5th 2012
 Sit Down Breakfast at Gingerbread House
 Universal Character Photos in the Castle of Miracles
 Leave For Magic Kingdom
Magic Kingdom Itinerary

Main St Usa 

Main St Confectionary
Main St Bakery
WDW RailRoad

Adventure Land

Enchanted Tiki Room
Jungle Cruise 
Magic Carpets of Alladin
Pirates of the Caribbean

Frontier Land

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Country Bear Jamboree
Splash Mountain

Liberty Square

The Haunted Mansion
Liberty Square Riverboat

Fantasy Land

Dumbo 
Fairytale Garden 
Great Goofini
Small World 
Mad Tea Party
Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Peter Pan's Flight 
Regal Carousel 
Snow White's Scary Adventure (If Still Open)
Tommorow Land
Space Ranger Spin
People Mover
Friday October 5th 2012 Cont.

7:30 pm Pirates and Princess Party at Serendipity Stage

Saturday October 6th 
 Leave for Disney Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom

Disney Hollywood Studios Itinerary

Streets of America

Honey I shrunk the kids adventure set
Streets of America Movie Set

Pixar Place Area

Disney Junior – Live on Stage
Studio Backlot Tour
Toy Story Midway Mania

Hollywood and Sunset Boulevards

The Great Movie Ride
Rock N Roller Coaster featuring Aerosmith
Twilight Zone Tower of Terror

Animal Kingdom Itinerary 

Kilimanjaro Safaris
Wildlife Express train
Expedition Everest

7:45 Pm Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party on Avenue of Angels


Sunday October 7th 2012 

8:00 am Breakfast at the Gingerbread House

9:30 Checkout/ GKTW Gift Shop

10:00 am Lunch to Go

10:15 am Leave for Airport 

10:30-10:45 Return Rental 

11:00 Arrive at Main Airport area at Orlando (MCO)

1:50 pm Depart Orlando (MCO) for Philadelphia International (PHL) 

4:10 pm Arrive at Philadelphia International (PHL) Pick up by  Limousine Company

It looks like alot and we know we may have to cut things out but this is the plans so far  pixedust:


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I am trying to do some ride planning for my ds, 8, at the Disney parks. Dh and I are only comfortable taking him on rides with side by side seating where we can keep our hands on him. He is quite crafty at buckles and straps and we don't want to chance an untimely, unsafe unbuckling. Where can I find an explanation of the ride seating arrangement And buckling systems for disney parks? 

We have been to universal before with the other kids, so we know the layout of the rides there. He loves wild rough rides, but unless we can control his head and hands we can't risk them. For example, he would love the mummy, but does not know how to keep his head back against the seat to avoid whiplash, so we would put our hand on his forehead during the  backwards part of the ride. This ride sits in a bench seat with a lap bar so we are able to hold his hands or put an arm around him to keep him "safe".


I am getting really nervous about this aspect of the trip! If he wasn't so quick at escaping things would be a bit easier.
Thanks


----------



## aym4Him

maroo said:


> It was my understanding that a lot of wish trips get postponed due to illness and it is hard to book the flights and move them around once they are booked and paid for...so they usually wait to book actual flights.  Even if they have GKTW booked already.
> 
> I was also told that the "extension" decision is up to the chapter and that they all different interpretations of what their liability is for a particular trip - like does their liability begin when the trip starts and end when you get back...and if you extend, are you techinically within their liability...?  I don't understand any of it - but it seems to make sense that the liability issues may be what is limiting them on extending some trips.
> 
> Aw!  So sad to hear about David having issues - I will check out his Caringbridge - I love following the CB sites because it is a great way to stay connected to all of our kiddos!
> 
> Thank you.  That makes sense. I can't imagine all the red tape that goes into it, but, at the same time, it's hard to be patient b/c well, it's DISNEY and this is our first real vacation as a family and...it's Disney! Hehe...we may not get a shot like this again (plus, the GKTW fun- I know we can visit, and that's REALLY cool, but we want E to have every opportunity to have a blast- and I know he's going to.  It's MY Mommy brain trying to fret/plan over things to make it great.  HE won't know any different.   Give that kid ice cream and let him play in a mud puddle and he's happy
> 
> 
> I had a HORRIBLE time with blisters when I was training for my half marathons...(I am significantly overweight and it is terrible on my feet!!)...anyway...
> 
> Here are the things that worked for me:
> 
> Blister stick (you can also use plain deoderant - basically the same concept and much cheaper)
> 
> Really good bandaid brand blister bandaids - these are a MUST for me - as soon as I feel a place rubbing, I put one of those on and it protects my feet!  These are hard to find in Orlando and I never saw anything like them when I was looking in Disney stores - so bring some with you and keep them with you while you are in the parks - they will help a ton!  Your kids may need some, too - just tell them to let you know as soon as a place starts hurting to prevent the blisters.
> 
> I also used some blister powder which worked fairly well...
> 
> But hands down, the BEST thing I did was buy VERY expensive socks.  I know, they are so ugly - but I don't care - I bought these CoolMax walking socks that are quite thick - and if I wear those, I don't have issues.
> 
> My blisters were so bad that they caused scar tissue on the bottom of my feet which led to plantar fasciitis - which is still the bane of my existence!  I am such an advocate against blisters!
> 
> But you are doing the right thing - add things until you come up with what works for you to prevent them - and walking and trying them all now to come up with what works for you is the very best thing you can do.
> 
> If you do get one - extra strength diaper rash cream will dry them out.  The things I learned on the DIS!
> 
> Thank you again! Regular STICK deodorant or roll on?





maroo said:


> I really think you guys will be fine not doing a meal - They have Disney characters that come to GKTW - it is usually Mickey and Minnie inside and then Mary Poppins, Pluto, Goofy...and someone else...??... in the morning.  And then other days they have Universal characters that come.
> 
> THEN - even if you miss them at GKTW - you can meet them at the parks!
> 
> If you want to give me a list of the must meet characters, I can tell you where they can usually be found.
> 
> The prices for the meals varies by the time of day, the time of year, etc...so sometimes it is more expensive...Dinner during Christmas time is a lot more expensive than lunch in September.  The prices you are seeing are per person.
> 
> The one character meal I really love is doing Crystal Palace for lunch - it is right in the Magic Kingdom, it's a very good buffet, and you get to meet Pooh, Tigger, Piglet and Eeyore.  For lunch it is relatively inexpensive.  And you should be able to get a reservation - even maybe the day of?
> 
> IF you really want a meal - then just keep checking the website.  You can also try for reserving an even number of people...sometimes the meal won't sit 5, but it will sit 6...And they don't really care, once you get there, how many you have (if you have one person less)...don't reserve for less than you need, though...
> 
> This is why we are booking meals toward the end of the week.  We want to see how E does.  I just hated not to book just in case he surprises all of us   Thank you for your insight!





maroo said:


> I think you can totally skip Sea World and just do the one in San Antonio...It is cool, though, as a wish child - to feed the dolphins.  They try to make that magical!
> 
> You can buy the tickets day of...but they are cheaper through Undercover Tourist - they just mail them to you and you save a little bit (their prices INCLUDE tax and shipping).
> 
> Thanks.  The Polar Express Experience has me intrigued.  If we extend, we might go.  Thanks for the ticket heads-up, too!
> 
> They won't let you use any unused park hoppers...in fact, they would not let us donate our Universal tickets back to another family at all - and we didn't even go once - I think it would be hard for them to know how to give them out - this way each family gets the same thing.
> 
> OH NO! Really?   I wonder why?  So, the 3 day for Disney, 2 day for Universal/IOA and 1 Sea World all have a time limit on them for that week?   That changes things just a bit.  I was hoping to use one Disney day or Universal on that Sunday/Monday and then buy a one-day park ticket if we needed one more day.
> 
> Edited to add.... I just read some of your pre-trippie and you have made a lot more decisions - so a lot of what I have said here today may help someone else, but you can totally ignore it ... I will go over to your pre-trippie this evening and read through it and see if there is anything still unplanned that I can help with.  lol



Thanks!!!! Should I go by the crowd calculator calendar after all?  I initially planned things around that and got stuck with wanting to be at one park one day instead of another and then my DH said JUST GO WITH WHAT WORKS! So, I did that.  Much better but I'm hoping it's not too bad going against what Josh suggested.  If we extend, it looks like Sunday and Monday are pretty crowded (8 and 9 crowd level).  Maybe we'll have some very nice CMs that let us extend the magic of the button, too 

Have most of you veterans used the park stroller or did you bring your own (or rent from orlandostroller)? I was thinking of bringing a cheapie umbrella stroller to leave at the front of the park (I think someone here suggested this), then get the free park rental and use it until we decide to leave.  We'd then use the umbrella stroller to get back to the car.  Thoughts?  Of course, if we extend, I know we will lose the free stroller on those days.  We may just bring our own (but I don't like it...it's a Chicco Cortina- part of a travel system).  I mean, it's great for the mall, but I wish it was a lil more compact.  It's a good "mule" though!!! 

Thank you, Maroo, for all your feedback!!  I didn't quote everything you wrote b/c this reply would be 3 pages long .


----------



## alyssaswish

The Village Guide that I downloaded from the GKTW website dated Jan 2012 says the tickets are good for 2 weeks from the date they are issued and do not have to be used consecutively.


----------



## maroo

jmerchlinsky said:


> Ok so 2 weeks and 1 day till Johns MAW trip..
> Has any one done fun events to cout down the days at home ????



Hi!!  

First of all - I want to say  to the wish trippers thread!  But I think I am late on that!  

And I put a link to your pretrippie report on the first page!  Hopefully we can get some people posting over there.   

I think your link in your signature has  and [ / url] on there so that it i...replies!  :rotfl2::upsidedow:upsidedow:rotfl:


----------



## onceagain1

Okay, wow! I was away for a few days and had to literally wade through the ever-always interesting posts on this thread!! Maroo, you are certainly a wealth of information, love, love reading all your tidbits of info.

I'm quite exhausted so won't manage to comment/quote to all the posts, but hope to in a few days. It was the annual Heart Talk Conference in our area this weekend so Chatterbox and I had a great time meeting/chatting/bonding with other heart parents. We are therefore both exhausted and off to bed early. I'm thinking Chatterbox may not necessarily get to school tomorrow, she may need an extra day to recover. 

So while I've read the posts done, will pop back on tomorrow/next day to comment, etc.

So excited for all the families whose trips are coming up oh so quickly


----------



## maroo

onceagain1 said:


> Okay, wow! I was away for a few days and had to literally wade through the ever-always interesting posts on this thread!! Maroo, you are certainly a wealth of information, love, love reading all your tidbits of info.
> 
> I'm quite exhausted so won't manage to comment/quote to all the posts, but hope to in a few days. It was the annual Heart Talk Conference in our area this weekend so Chatterbox and I had a great time meeting/chatting/bonding with other heart parents. We are therefore both exhausted and off to bed early. I'm thinking Chatterbox may not necessarily get to school tomorrow, she may need an extra day to recover.
> 
> So while I've read the posts done, will pop back on tomorrow/next day to comment, etc.
> 
> So excited for all the families whose trips are coming up oh so quickly



This thread used to FLY by...pages and pages per day...  Now I think it was me doing all of the "talking"...lol!  

We will be glad to see you back here tomorrow! 

I actually have another busy week - work this time (traveling) - but I will be around some!!   

But not as long as yesterday!


----------



## yeti5353

[Test Track

Magic Carpets of Alladin

Fantasy Land

Snow White's Scary Adventure (If Still Open)
Honey I shrunk the kids adventure set

Pretty sure all of the above are closed for a big chunk late sept/october and snow white is gone.


----------



## yeti5353

Emmaswishtrip said:


> I'm thinking of making t-shirts for our trip, does anyone know where I could find all the amazing designs that have make a wish on them?



I made a custom make a wish disney shirt with stitch on it at the disney store web stite, not exactly what you asked but it is sure cute.  took a couple 2-3 weeks to get it.


----------



## yeti5353

I used some secret or sure stick deoderant on a blister in progress and was suprised how well it worked!


----------



## Mama2Josh

We FINALLY heard back from MAW! They came by a couple days ago to let Josh know that they will be granting his wish to go to the WWHP AND WDW! They are also sending him to Seaworld, which he didn't even know about! Boy is he excited. AND they approved his soon-to-be step-sister to come with us, even though she doesn't live with us full time.  We are all very excited, and should have dates any day now. We are either going the week of Halloween (M-Sun) or the week before. I finally have more to add to his pre-trip report.
I also wanted to ask you guys about the Disney Pin-Trading. I think I'd like to get some for the kids, but am not sure if they'll think it's as cool as I do. They're both 8. Do you think it would be more of a pain that it would be fun for the kids? They didn't do pin trading last time I was at WDW (1990).
Another question I have is about the park tickets - will the WDW tickets only get us into the Magic Kingdom, or will we be able to do Epcot or any of the other Disney parks with them?
Last one - how do I get our PTR added to the Awaiting Dates section in the first post?
Thanks for all your help and patience with my questions!
Tara


----------



## maroo

Mama2Josh said:


> We FINALLY heard back from MAW! They came by a couple days ago to let Josh know that they will be granting his wish to go to the WWHP AND WDW! They are also sending him to Seaworld, which he didn't even know about! Boy is he excited. AND they approved his soon-to-be step-sister to come with us, even though she doesn't live with us full time.  We are all very excited, and should have dates any day now. We are either going the week of Halloween (M-Sun) or the week before. I finally have more to add to his pre-trip report.
> I also wanted to ask you guys about the Disney Pin-Trading. I think I'd like to get some for the kids, but am not sure if they'll think it's as cool as I do. They're both 8. Do you think it would be more of a pain that it would be fun for the kids? They didn't do pin trading last time I was at WDW (1990).
> Another question I have is about the park tickets - will the WDW tickets only get us into the Magic Kingdom, or will we be able to do Epcot or any of the other Disney parks with them?
> Last one - how do I get our PTR added to the Awaiting Dates section in the first post?
> Thanks for all your help and patience with my questions!
> Tara



I am so excited for you guys!!  

Are you staying at Give Kids the World?  It sounds like it, from the tickets they described! 

You can go to any of the four parks - Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom with the Disney tickets.  And you can park hop - so you can go to more than one park in one day!

The Universal tickets are for 2 days and you can hop to their 2 parks, too - although they are basically in the same place.

Pin Trading - William was 8 when we went on Lauren's trip and he LOVED Pin Trading...but like you, his Mom loved it even more!  She really was obsessed with it!  HA!  The CM's will trade pins and it is a lot of fun!  You can order some online before you go and get some to be able to trade with that won't be as expensive as the fancy ones in the park, if you want!  

I can put your TR in the awaiting dates section!  



yeti5353 said:


> I made a custom make a wish disney shirt with stitch on it at the disney store web stite, not exactly what you asked but it is sure cute.  took a couple 2-3 weeks to get it.



Oh yeah!!  I forgot about this!  Let me find the site we made our shirts on...

We made ours on www.zazzle.com - I made a separate one for each member of the family and typed "Make A Wish Sends Lauren to Disney" on each one - and they were a hit! 



yeti5353 said:


> I used some secret or sure stick deoderant on a blister in progress and was suprised how well it worked!







yeti5353 said:


> [Test Track
> 
> Magic Carpets of Alladin
> 
> Fantasy Land
> 
> Snow White's Scary Adventure (If Still Open)
> Honey I shrunk the kids adventure set
> 
> Pretty sure all of the above are closed for a big chunk late sept/october and snow white is gone.



Ah.... This is where my "year" off is going to get me...I have no idea which rides are opened and which are closed...but I will be in Disney in 25 days and I will know again!!   

Thank you for the update!!!!


----------



## yeti5353

still struggling on the  wheel chair issue for Molly.  I heard from someone that we can probably borrow one from a local charity and bring it with us.  I assume we would gate check it then?

this would eliminate having to wait to get one in line at the park and also the chance of getting a quirky chair, we could find a bag to fit the back while still at home.  we would have it to get out of the parks.

On the other hand M will not use it at the airport, meaning another thing to shelp around lift in and out of cars etc.  we would not use it at GKTW etiher.

Having never traveled with a wc not sure on the pros and cons.... advice please!   I also hate to spend the money to rent one locally because money will be tight.

I just know when Molly's pain episodes come she can hardly walk and also that the more she walks the more likely she is to have bad pain.  but of course there is not a consistent pattern to her pain, she could have none all week or have it every day even if she did nothing.  I also know when she is dead tired and has pain she is almost impossible to move and I cannot lift her anymore.


----------



## aym4Him

yeti5353 said:


> I used some secret or sure stick deoderant on a blister in progress and was suprised how well it worked!



Just the plain ol white deodorant, eh?  I will have to see if I have some.  I know we have some samples of the clear sticks (like degree) but I might have some white kind.  Someone said that works well for chafing, too, but I haven't had much luck with what I tested (degree clear solid- I bet I'm just using the wrong kind or maybe it's old??? Again, mail sample that DH never used).  



Mama2Josh said:


> We FINALLY heard back from MAW! They came by a couple days ago to let Josh know that they will be granting his wish to go to the WWHP AND WDW! They are also sending him to Seaworld, which he didn't even know about! Boy is he excited. AND they approved his soon-to-be step-sister to come with us, even though she doesn't live with us full time.  We are all very excited, and should have dates any day now. We are either going the week of Halloween (M-Sun) or the week before.



 Yay for wishes granted!!


----------



## carebearkidney

Mama2Josh said:


> We FINALLY heard back from MAW! They came by a couple days ago to let Josh know that they will be granting his wish to go to the WWHP AND WDW! They are also sending him to Seaworld, which he didn't even know about! Boy is he excited. AND they approved his soon-to-be step-sister to come with us, even though she doesn't live with us full time.  We are all very excited, and should have dates any day now. We are either going the week of Halloween (M-Sun) or the week before. I finally have more to add to his pre-trip report.
> I also wanted to ask you guys about the Disney Pin-Trading. I think I'd like to get some for the kids, but am not sure if they'll think it's as cool as I do. They're both 8. Do you think it would be more of a pain that it would be fun for the kids? They didn't do pin trading last time I was at WDW (1990).
> Another question I have is about the park tickets - will the WDW tickets only get us into the Magic Kingdom, or will we be able to do Epcot or any of the other Disney parks with them?
> Last one - how do I get our PTR added to the Awaiting Dates section in the first post?
> Thanks for all your help and patience with my questions!
> Tara



Awesome! So happy for you!  Have fun planning!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Tanks for the warm welcome . Do you know if we can use the GKTW/MAW for a dubble stroller at the parks or is it single only?  Second for kids night out i ready they have to be 3 and potty trained ? Are john uses the potty but is in dippers still due to the meds hes on he has some bad acdents and he is very runney so we air on safe . Will he still get to go to this ?


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Yeti, have you asked ur chapter if they would rent you one? Gavin uses a special needs stroller and they rented us one so we wouldn't have to lug it around. They r having it delivered to our villa. You might ask. Worth a shot


----------



## yeti5353

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Yeti, have you asked ur chapter if they would rent you one? Gavin uses a special needs stroller and they rented us one so we wouldn't have to lug it around. They r having it delivered to our villa. You might ask. Worth a shot



great minds think a like.  I emailed make a wish today and asked what to do. they will have one waiting for us at GKTW.


----------



## aym4Him

Hey y'all,

Is the GKTW party something the kids dress up for and is it "scary" at all?  If we're not at Epcot (I need to find out what time it closes.  I know the MK closes at 7 for the MVMCP that night), we might come back to GKTW so E can attend.  I'm sure he'll be willing to dress up in his costume(s) (Buzz or Woody) since there's candy involved!  (He wouldn't put either on at a friend's Toy Story-themed party yesterday)

Just wondering if we should leave one of the parks to come back for it (Who knows? We may be back, anyway since Monday will be our 1st full day at Disney and E might need a break).


----------



## newdrama12

aym4Him said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Is the GKTW party something the kids dress up for and is it "scary" at all?  If we're not at Epcot (I need to find out what time it closes.  I know the MK closes at 7 for the MVMCP that night), we might come back to GKTW so E can attend.  I'm sure he'll be willing to dress up in his costume(s) (Buzz or Woody) since there's candy involved!  (He wouldn't put either on at a friend's Toy Story-themed party yesterday)



Yes, everyone can dress up for the GKTW halloween party if they want to. No, it is not scary at all!


----------



## aym4Him

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, everyone can dress up for the GKTW halloween party if they want to. No, it is not scary at all!



Thank you! 

Still trying to figure out the shoe situation.  I know.  We aren't leaving til November, but this is a huge deal b/c ouchy feet = misery = grumpiness.  I think Ethan and DH will be ok- they can wear Crocs and tennies, no problem.  I, on the other hand, have issues and I loathe them! Long story short, I wear Birkenstocks daily.  I will probably bring both Chacos and Birkenstocks and wear one for as long as I can stand it and then change into the other.  I'm guessing the blister stick/deodorant will be my friend.  My arches will be happy but my skin will probably be feeling the "burn."    It just kills me that endurance in the parks won't be a problem but it will be my FEET that gets me! 

E and I have been scrolling thru pics of characters we'll possibly run into.  I think he has a crush on Rapunzel! He said "yes" to all princess and fairies but both times we got to Rapunzel, he clammed up and averted his eyes.  The last time, he sort of ducked his head and I said, "Oh, Ethan, do you love Rapunzel? Does she make you feel shy?" He mumbled, slid off his chair and slinked away! Hahaha...

He's got quite a few on his "no" list.  Some, like superheroes and Star Wars characters, we've come to the agreement that we can get a family picture as long as the "no" characters aren't touching E! He RAVES about Spiderman and Darth Vader (in fact, he has been saying he wants a Spiderman, Darth Vader and Buzz Lightyear birthday cake...tonight, he's saying JUST Spiderman and Darth Vader- then he wants all the superhero masks, and a Spiderman costume WITH a Captain America shield! ) but he's not keen on shaking their hand or giving them high fives!  Hopefully, if we get to meet them, he'll at least let them be in a picture so that when he's older, he can look back and say, "Hey, I met ______!"  

He doesn't want to meet Stitch b/c "His eyes turn green!"  I explained to him that the Stitch at Disneyworld is the GOOD Stitch.  He just kept insisting that, "No, Mommy...I saw on the mooooovie that his eyes turned GWEEN!"  Haha...We saw some pictures of a little girl holding hands with him and hugging him and Ethan's mind MIGHT actually be changing.

Sully (or is it Sulley?) and Mike are still a "no."   Again, he's focusing on when they were "monsters" and not at the end of the movie when they are making kids laugh.  We'll have to watch the movie again .  I mean, he's only seen it 1,000,000 times, but maybe he'll hone in on the happy ending this time .  This has been right up there with all the Toy Story movies- they are his favorite.  It really surprises me that he is scared of them. 

Ok.  Well, since I'm not working on plans, I thought we'd cruise down character lane tonight, ergo my above ramblings.  E is currently watching Wall-E for the 100th time.  Time to get that little cutie in bed!  He's having a spectacular start to the school year and tomorrow is another school day (he took a late nap so I let him stay up just a bit later tonight).  I LOVE THIS BOY WITH ALL MY HEART!  You guys know that feeling, right?  That feeling when it just feels like your heart is going to BURST with all the love??? Oh my goodness....

  Update on David.  He was supposed to be transferred to Children's Dallas for the beginnings of his heart transplant eval. There were hurdles with his insurance and finding a bed.  Insurance is handled but they are still waiting on a bed in the ICU.  They were packed up and ready to be moved today; unfortunately, his new hospital wasn't ready for him yet.  Please keep them in your prayers, especially big sister Abby.  She's really having a rough time. Lil bro has been in the hospital for 100 days and has to now go to a new hospital.  So hard for a sweet 6 yr old to take in.   Thanks for your thoughts and prayers for them!!!!


----------



## Abcam

Just heard from our wish coordinator that the Houston MAW chapter does not allow you to extend your trip.  Wish we could of, but grateful for what we do have


----------



## Lilfoot93

Abcam said:


> Just heard from our wish coordinator that the Houston MAW chapter does not allow you to extend your trip.  Wish we could of, but grateful for what we do have



Bummer! I just found out the other day that our chapter does not let you extend either. But we will still have a magical time!

Jackie


----------



## BrycesDad

Just wanted to say HELLO to everyone. I just stumbled across this site at work and had a question. Im quite sure like most men I didnt follow directions and put my question in the right spot or read a certain entry. ;o) so I am standing by to be corrected by the staff....

I am a father of 2(10&7) active duty Navy for 19+years living in Va Bch from Florida originally. My 10year old son just went into remission after 3 1/2 years of battling High Risk Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia(ALL) odds are pretty good that it will return  
We went to LEGOLAND in CA, 2 years ago through MAKE A WISH. I dont want to sound greedy but is there something else available to my son now that he is actually healthy enough to enjoy DISNEY.. Is GKTW funded through WISH foundations.. Im sorry that I sound like the rookie, It just saddens me to see what my child has gone through and not being able to give him the world myself.. Thanks for your time. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Brian
VABCH


----------



## Indykjt

Hi Everyone! We haven't posted many updates, as there hasn't been anything to post about, other than counting down the days, and nobody in the family has patience!  

That is starting to change, as we are now just over three weeks out from Braden's Wish Trip!  Last week he received a "Wish Sneak Peek" that had some basic trip info, including our awesome flight times!  Then yesterday, Braden's Wish Granter's called to schedule his Wish Party!  We will be having it a week from tomorrow at Coldstone Creamery!

I am sorry to hear so many people lately not being approved to extend their trip.  We are fortunate that our chapter is allowing us to stay, so we will be on the trip from 10/14-10/24.  We will be at GKTW from 10/14-10/20... so it looks like there will be some others from this thread that will be there around then too!

Some things just keep falling into place, and just a day or so ago my wife was able to figure out a day for her and I to enjoy a dinner, while the kids hang out with Grandpa at GKTW!  On Monday, our plan is to hit the MK for the day, and head back to the village a bit early for some down time.  Then, my wife and I will be dining at Biergarten in Epcot that evening, and sticking around for Illuminations afterwards!  

It should work out pretty well, as Tuesday our plan is to hang out at GKTW for most of the day, and then go back to the MK for MNSSHP, which is the main part of Braden's wish!  This way, we'll get to enjoy MK a bit more after a "short" day on Monday!

Now the challenge remains to try to not get overly excited about the trip (yeah, right!).  It has been fun to see our wish kid's countdown chain getting shorter each day!!!

(In addition to this post our PTR has been updated as well!)


----------



## nesser1981

Pretty sure most organizations will not grant a wish if your child has already had one granted through another nonprofit wish type organization.  

As far as I know, GKTW is funded through themselves & just work w/ other organizations.  We stayed at a Fairfield Inn the othe day & they had fundraising for GKTW.  

You should be able to get a good military discount @ shades of green.  




BrycesDad said:


> Just wanted to say HELLO to everyone. I just stumbled across this site at work and had a question. Im quite sure like most men I didnt follow directions and put my question in the right spot or read a certain entry. ;o) so I am standing by to be corrected by the staff....
> 
> I am a father of 2(10&7) active duty Navy for 19+years living in Va Bch from Florida originally. My 10year old son just went into remission after 3 1/2 years of battling High Risk Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia(ALL) odds are pretty good that it will return
> We went to LEGOLAND in CA, 2 years ago through MAKE A WISH. I dont want to sound greedy but is there something else available to my son now that he is actually healthy enough to enjoy DISNEY.. Is GKTW funded through WISH foundations.. Im sorry that I sound like the rookie, It just saddens me to see what my child has gone through and not being able to give him the world myself.. Thanks for your time. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Brian
> VABCH


----------



## aym4Him

Abcam said:


> Just heard from our wish coordinator that the Houston MAW chapter does not allow you to extend your trip.  Wish we could of, but grateful for what we do have



  I wish you could, too.  You guys are going to have a blast, though!!!!!



Lilfoot93 said:


> Bummer! I just found out the other day that our chapter does not let you extend either. But we will still have a magical time!
> 
> Jackie



Awww...bummed for you, too.  You're right, though!  The magic is going to be soooooo abundant!! 



Indykjt said:


> Hi Everyone! We haven't posted many updates, as there hasn't been anything to post about, other than counting down the days, and nobody in the family has patience!
> 
> That is starting to change, as we are now just over three weeks out from Braden's Wish Trip!  Last week he received a "Wish Sneak Peek" that had some basic trip info, including our awesome flight times!  Then yesterday, Braden's Wish Granter's called to schedule his Wish Party!  We will be having it a week from tomorrow at Coldstone Creamery!
> 
> I am sorry to hear so many people lately not being approved to extend their trip.  We are fortunate that our chapter is allowing us to stay, so we will be on the trip from 10/14-10/24.  We will be at GKTW from 10/14-10/20... so it looks like there will be some others from this thread that will be there around then too!
> 
> Some things just keep falling into place, and just a day or so ago my wife was able to figure out a day for her and I to enjoy a dinner, while the kids hang out with Grandpa at GKTW!  On Monday, our plan is to hit the MK for the day, and head back to the village a bit early for some down time.  Then, my wife and I will be dining at Biergarten in Epcot that evening, and sticking around for Illuminations afterwards!
> 
> It should work out pretty well, as Tuesday our plan is to hang out at GKTW for most of the day, and then go back to the MK for MNSSHP, which is the main part of Braden's wish!  This way, we'll get to enjoy MK a bit more after a "short" day on Monday!
> 
> Now the challenge remains to try to not get overly excited about the trip (yeah, right!).  It has been fun to see our wish kid's countdown chain getting shorter each day!!!
> 
> (In addition to this post our PTR has been updated as well!)



Yay!! I need to catch up on your PTR! 

A little news.....

We got the all-clear that we are extending!   I typed that small b/c I feel bad celebrating when others don't get to   The bright side for you guys is, you don't have to fret over where you're gonna stay the extra days!!  I'm in the process of trying to figure it out.  I welcome suggestions, though we want to keep it under $100/night (so no Disney resorts).  My SIL is staying at the Inn at Oak Plantation while we are at GKTW as it was recommended by our Wish Manager.  It does offer a shuttle to the parks but it seems kind of far away (in Kissimmee).  The Best Western on Disney property has some crazy low rates which has me leery.  We will still have a rental car but if we find a place close enough, we can just take their shuttle to/from the Magic Kingdom.  Any thoughts????? Any tips on where I can look for good deals or info on hotel decency?  We just need someplace safe, comfy and economical.    We will fly home on November 20th, so I guess we need a reservation for 3 nights.


----------



## newdrama12

aym4Him said:


> I wish you could, too.  You guys are going to have a blast, though!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...bummed for you, too.  You're right, though!  The magic is going to be soooooo abundant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! I need to catch up on your PTR!
> 
> A little news.....
> 
> We got the all-clear that we are extending!   I typed that small b/c I feel bad celebrating when others don't get to   The bright side for you guys is, you don't have to fret over where you're gonna stay the extra days!!  I'm in the process of trying to figure it out.  I welcome suggestions, though we want to keep it under $100/night (so no Disney resorts).  My SIL is staying at the Inn at Oak Plantation while we are at GKTW as it was recommended by our Wish Manager.  It does offer a shuttle to the parks but it seems kind of far away (in Kissimmee).  The Best Western on Disney property has some crazy low rates which has me leery.  We will still have a rental car but if we find a place close enough, we can just take their shuttle to/from the Magic Kingdom.  Any thoughts????? Any tips on where I can look for good deals or info on hotel decency?  We just need someplace safe, comfy and economical.    We will fly home on November 20th, so I guess we need a reservation for 3 nights.



This is the hotel that I stayed at before I moved to Orlando. It is about 20 minutes from Magic Kingdom and is near GKTW (which is the other reason taht I would stay there.) It is near a Walmart and has several restaurants in the immediate area. They do have a shuttle but I didn't use it. A quick search from 3 nights in November, has a total nightly rate of $28 to $32 a night. http://www.hojo.com/hotels/florida/...n-inn-tropical-palms-kissimmee/hotel-overview


----------



## aym4Him

newdrama12 said:


> This is the hotel that I stayed at before I moved to Orlando. It is about 20 minutes from Magic Kingdom and is near GKTW (which is the other reason taht I would stay there.) It is near a Walmart and has several restaurants in the immediate area. They do have a shuttle but I didn't use it. A quick search from 3 nights in November, has a total nightly rate of $28 to $32 a night. http://www.hojo.com/hotels/florida/...n-inn-tropical-palms-kissimmee/hotel-overview



Thank you! We're trying to decide if we want to be near GKTW or closer to the Magic Kingdom/DTD.  I know the further away, the cheaper things will get.  I also noticed that there are resort fees at some hotels ($10/night) and one charged for parking at the hotel itself! The rate at the Best Western was non-refundable.  That's why it was so low.  The next step up is around $70.  

I'll call around to a few places to see if their in-house rate might be better than what I'm seeing online (I will also let them know we are extending a MAW trip to see if that helps!).  I chatted with a Disney CM the other day about the different value resorts but they were all pretty much "peak season" prices since we are extending into the week of Thanksgiving.  I can't complain b/c we were warned about that by our Wish Manager.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Kind of a random question but we are wondering when MAW gives you spending money what form is it in? We just got a great disney cc offer and are thinking of using that card for a free $200 disney gift card. Thanks!


----------



## nesser1981

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Kind of a random question but we are wondering when MAW gives you spending money what form is it in? We just got a great disney cc offer and are thinking of using that card for a free $200 disney gift card. Thanks!



I think it depends on the chapter.  They gave us a check and we just deposited it right into our checking account.  I've heard others say it was a debit card.


----------



## jessmomto3

lakinbum93 said:
			
		

> I have never done a forum before but came across this one, as I am trying to find out more into regarding my son's upcoming Make-A-Wish trip to Disneyworld.  Thank-you so very much for all of this information and am anxious to figure all of this out, let you know a little about us, and allow y'all to help me with my planning!  I realize we're supposed to let them take care of it all, but I am naturally a planner and we are wanting to extend the trip on our own expense, as I have seen quite a few folks have been able to do!  So please bear with me as I learn more about forums and what I'm supposed to do and I'm sure I'll be asking tons of questions!  And yes, I'm from Texas!
> Jamie





We're from Texas too!  And welcome!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I am stressed out with Luke's trip this week. We were approved to take a third adult along to help with the trip. Unfortunately, the dates didn't fit into dh's sisters work schedule, so she can't come. Long story short, we have asked over five people to come along and no one can make it work. I really do not want to change our dates, our next dates would probably be december or January. I am frustrated, we are offering up a free vacation, but our son is hard to chase, so we have age and experience requirements. College students are out because it's an exam week, and it's not a paid nursing position so I can't offer a salary. I will have to call my maw chapter on Monday and see if they have any advice. 

I know one or two months difference in dates shouldn't bother me, but I really don't want to change dates! I just have to accept that if we are meant to go, we will find the right person. I hate waiting patiently for God to show me His path. Patience is NOT my special gift!!


----------



## aym4Him

Threeboysandachickie said:
			
		

> I am stressed out with Luke's trip this week. We were approved to take a third adult along to help with the trip. Unfortunately, the dates didn't fit into dh's sisters work schedule, so she can't come. Long story short, we have asked over five people to come along and no one can make it work. I really do not want to change our dates, our next dates would probably be december or January. I am frustrated, we are offering up a free vacation, but our son is hard to chase, so we have age and experience requirements. College students are out because it's an exam week, and it's not a paid nursing position so I can't offer a salary. I will have to call my maw chapter on Monday and see if they have any advice.
> 
> I know one or two months difference in dates shouldn't bother me, but I really don't want to change dates! I just have to accept that if we are meant to go, we will find the right person. I hate waiting patiently for God to show me His path. Patience is NOT my special gift!!



I'm so sorry!! I hope you get a solution soon. It IS hard to wait for God's timing. 

I'll go


----------



## yeti5353

for all going to disney from now thru Halloween, I was just at wallgreens and they had a lot of disney themed halloween stuff, like light up toys with mickey ears and also glow in the dark bubbles, which I got for one of the parades!  also disney halloween window clings that I think would help us identify our rental car!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:


> for all going to disney from now thru Halloween, I was just at wallgreens and they had a lot of disney themed halloween stuff, like light up toys with mickey ears and also glow in the dark bubbles, which I got for one of the parades!  also disney halloween window clings that I think would help us identify our rental car!


Awesome! I have to pick up one of Gavin's meds tomorrow so  will have to check it out  I am getting super excited and super super nervous. Kind of going crazy I think lol


----------



## nesser1981

Awww, I hope you can get it worked out!  I know, I wanted to go as soon as we could.  



Threeboysandachickie said:


> I am stressed out with Luke's trip this week. We were approved to take a third adult along to help with the trip. Unfortunately, the dates didn't fit into dh's sisters work schedule, so she can't come. Long story short, we have asked over five people to come along and no one can make it work. I really do not want to change our dates, our next dates would probably be december or January. I am frustrated, we are offering up a free vacation, but our son is hard to chase, so we have age and experience requirements. College students are out because it's an exam week, and it's not a paid nursing position so I can't offer a salary. I will have to call my maw chapter on Monday and see if they have any advice.
> 
> I know one or two months difference in dates shouldn't bother me, but I really don't want to change dates! I just have to accept that if we are meant to go, we will find the right person. I hate waiting patiently for God to show me His path. Patience is NOT my special gift!!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Thanks you guys I have a hopeful prospect. Not all is lost. Now I need to made supper and decompress from the crazy roller coaster day. Hope everyone's families are healthy an doing well over the weekend.

Tata for  now


----------



## yeti5353

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Awesome! I have to pick up one of Gavin's meds tomorrow so  will have to check it out  I am getting super excited and super super nervous. Kind of going crazy I think lol



its all I can think, dream and worry about.  can hardly function at all!

for sure disney dreaming and disney crazy!!!!!


it is possible I am more excited than the kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aym4Him

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Thanks you guys I have a hopeful prospect. Not all is lost. Now I need to made supper and decompress from the crazy roller coaster day. Hope everyone's families are healthy an doing well over the weekend.
> 
> Tata for  now



Yay for hopeful prospects!!   I hope you have a peaceful night and good weekend!  

We are doing well.  E's been sniffly for about a week and a half. It's seeming to be just allergies but I'm so paranoid we're all going to get some sort of sicky bug just before our trip!  I told DH that we need to start inhaling copious amounts of vitamin C between now and then!  He's diabetic and has sworn off all sugary drinks (doesn't even drink diet!) so I guess I'll have to make him take it in pill form??

As far as Disney dreaming, I had a monster headache earlier so I took advantage of E napping and I laid down.  Well, I laid down fretting over hotel bookings and ended up dreaming that I was helping a SWIM TEAM?? Yes, they were having their first evening match and apparently the pool wasn't lit so they had GLOW IN THE DARK TAPE on the bottom of the pool so they could see the lane markings.  Weird.  I also forgot to pass out the playbook (yes, this was a dream..I know there is no playbook in swimming!) to the team and got in trouble for that.  I think the glow in the dark stuff came from reading some Disney tips on here about bringing glow sticks for the kids....

Does anyone else have crazy dreams when their minds are so active?  I paraphrased the above...it was weirder than that! 

Happy Friday to you all and I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:


> its all I can think, dream and worry about.  can hardly function at all!
> 
> for sure disney dreaming and disney crazy!!!!!
> 
> 
> it is possible I am more excited than the kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Disney crazy is a good name for it! You know we worry about our kids staying healthy and keeping them calm in the hospitals. So when we finally have something nice to look forward to and you want it so bad to go perfect. I am glad I am not the only one that knows what I mean though  Good call on the Wal-Greens shopping. Picked up spinners for both kids and some glow in the dark bubbles. They look pretty awesome so I am excited to try them out.


----------



## yeti5353

aym4Him said:


> Yay for hopeful prospects!!   I hope you have a peaceful night and good weekend!
> 
> We are doing well.  E's been sniffly for about a week and a half. It's seeming to be just allergies but I'm so paranoid we're all going to get some sort of sicky bug just before our trip!  I told DH that we need to start inhaling copious amounts of vitamin C between now and then!  He's diabetic and has sworn off all sugary drinks (doesn't even drink diet!) so I guess I'll have to make him take it in pill form??
> 
> As far as Disney dreaming, I had a monster headache earlier so I took advantage of E napping and I laid down.  Well, I laid down fretting over hotel bookings and ended up dreaming that I was helping a SWIM TEAM?? Yes, they were having their first evening match and apparently the pool wasn't lit so they had GLOW IN THE DARK TAPE on the bottom of the pool so they could see the lane markings.  Weird.  I also forgot to pass out the playbook (yes, this was a dream..I know there is no playbook in swimming!) to the team and got in trouble for that.  I think the glow in the dark stuff came from reading some Disney tips on here about bringing glow sticks for the kids....
> 
> Does anyone else have crazy dreams when their minds are so active?  I paraphrased the above...it was weirder than that!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all and I hope you have a great weekend!



No specific disney dreams but a real life nightmare today when discovery cove claimd we had no reservation despite my reservation number and that they had charged my card.... but of course it was really there and just hiding.

sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## aym4Him

yeti5353 said:
			
		

> No specific disney dreams but a real life nightmare today when discovery cove claimd we had no reservation despite my reservation number and that they had charged my card.... but of course it was really there and just hiding.
> 
> sweet dreams everyone!



Yikes!!! Glad things worked out!


----------



## yeti5353

new to WC and M will be using one at least some of the time in the parks. Need the tips etc for them.  best way to keep them dry, what sort of bag for the back etc.

thanks!!!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

So does anyone know if there is a magical list somewhere of what you should pack for Disney and carry with you in the park? We have never been and I am afraid we will forget something important. Can you tell I tend to worry about everything


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

As part of the countdown process I have been buying something disney related each big occasion that can be used on the trip. I have a t shirt already but was wondering if anyone else has any ideas. We will be going in May


----------



## aym4Him

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So does anyone know if there is a magical list somewhere of what you should pack for Disney and carry with you in the park? We have never been and I am afraid we will forget something important. Can you tell I tend to worry about everything



YES! There is a thread full of tips and tricks...it's HUGE..It started in 2005.  Wait..I found another: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2690044&highlight=tips

Let me see if I can find the one I was talking about...

Well, I didn't, but these are great starts! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=10922&highlight=tips


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Awesome! Thank you this will help a ton!


----------



## maroo

jmerchlinsky said:


> Tanks for the warm welcome . Do you know if we can use the GKTW/MAW for a dubble stroller at the parks or is it single only?  Second for kids night out i ready they have to be 3 and potty trained ? Are john uses the potty but is in dippers still due to the meds hes on he has some bad acdents and he is very runney so we air on safe . Will he still get to go to this ?



They will let you have a double stroller or single - whichever you would like to have! 

And I like the idea of asking MAW if they can rent a special needs stroller for you guys, if that would help you!  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Yeti, have you asked ur chapter if they would rent you one? Gavin uses a special needs stroller and they rented us one so we wouldn't have to lug it around. They r having it delivered to our villa. You might ask. Worth a shot







yeti5353 said:


> great minds think a like.  I emailed make a wish today and asked what to do. they will have one waiting for us at GKTW.







aym4Him said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Is the GKTW party something the kids dress up for and is it "scary" at all?  If we're not at Epcot (I need to find out what time it closes.  I know the MK closes at 7 for the MVMCP that night), we might come back to GKTW so E can attend.  I'm sure he'll be willing to dress up in his costume(s) (Buzz or Woody) since there's candy involved!  (He wouldn't put either on at a friend's Toy Story-themed party yesterday)
> 
> Just wondering if we should leave one of the parks to come back for it (Who knows? We may be back, anyway since Monday will be our 1st full day at Disney and E might need a break).



You already got an answer to this!  But I am interested in knowing more about this party, too!  When you go - take lots and lots of pictures. 



aym4Him said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Still trying to figure out the shoe situation.  I know.  We aren't leaving til November, but this is a huge deal b/c ouchy feet = misery = grumpiness.  I think Ethan and DH will be ok- they can wear Crocs and tennies, no problem.  I, on the other hand, have issues and I loathe them! Long story short, I wear Birkenstocks daily.  I will probably bring both Chacos and Birkenstocks and wear one for as long as I can stand it and then change into the other.  I'm guessing the blister stick/deodorant will be my friend.  My arches will be happy but my skin will probably be feeling the "burn."    It just kills me that endurance in the parks won't be a problem but it will be my FEET that gets me!
> 
> E and I have been scrolling thru pics of characters we'll possibly run into.  I think he has a crush on Rapunzel! He said "yes" to all princess and fairies but both times we got to Rapunzel, he clammed up and averted his eyes.  The last time, he sort of ducked his head and I said, "Oh, Ethan, do you love Rapunzel? Does she make you feel shy?" He mumbled, slid off his chair and slinked away! Hahaha...
> 
> He's got quite a few on his "no" list.  Some, like superheroes and Star Wars characters, we've come to the agreement that we can get a family picture as long as the "no" characters aren't touching E! He RAVES about Spiderman and Darth Vader (in fact, he has been saying he wants a Spiderman, Darth Vader and Buzz Lightyear birthday cake...tonight, he's saying JUST Spiderman and Darth Vader- then he wants all the superhero masks, and a Spiderman costume WITH a Captain America shield! ) but he's not keen on shaking their hand or giving them high fives!  Hopefully, if we get to meet them, he'll at least let them be in a picture so that when he's older, he can look back and say, "Hey, I met ______!"
> 
> He doesn't want to meet Stitch b/c "His eyes turn green!"  I explained to him that the Stitch at Disneyworld is the GOOD Stitch.  He just kept insisting that, "No, Mommy...I saw on the mooooovie that his eyes turned GWEEN!"  Haha...We saw some pictures of a little girl holding hands with him and hugging him and Ethan's mind MIGHT actually be changing.
> 
> Sully (or is it Sulley?) and Mike are still a "no."   Again, he's focusing on when they were "monsters" and not at the end of the movie when they are making kids laugh.  We'll have to watch the movie again .  I mean, he's only seen it 1,000,000 times, but maybe he'll hone in on the happy ending this time .  This has been right up there with all the Toy Story movies- they are his favorite.  It really surprises me that he is scared of them.
> 
> Ok.  Well, since I'm not working on plans, I thought we'd cruise down character lane tonight, ergo my above ramblings.  E is currently watching Wall-E for the 100th time.  Time to get that little cutie in bed!  He's having a spectacular start to the school year and tomorrow is another school day (he took a late nap so I let him stay up just a bit later tonight).  I LOVE THIS BOY WITH ALL MY HEART!  You guys know that feeling, right?  That feeling when it just feels like your heart is going to BURST with all the love??? Oh my goodness....
> 
> Update on David.  He was supposed to be transferred to Children's Dallas for the beginnings of his heart transplant eval. There were hurdles with his insurance and finding a bed.  Insurance is handled but they are still waiting on a bed in the ICU.  They were packed up and ready to be moved today; unfortunately, his new hospital wasn't ready for him yet.  Please keep them in your prayers, especially big sister Abby.  She's really having a rough time. Lil bro has been in the hospital for 100 days and has to now go to a new hospital.  So hard for a sweet 6 yr old to take in.   Thanks for your thoughts and prayers for them!!!!



Just a couple of thoughts...I think the Monsters Inc characters are fairly hard to find...so they should not "scare" him without any warning...if that makes sense.  

I am so sorry about David!    And bless his sisters heart, too!    



Abcam said:


> Just heard from our wish coordinator that the Houston MAW chapter does not allow you to extend your trip.  Wish we could of, but grateful for what we do have



That stinks!!  But you will have a magical trip! 



Lilfoot93 said:


> Bummer! I just found out the other day that our chapter does not let you extend either. But we will still have a magical time!
> 
> Jackie



I am so sorry!  That is a bummer!  But you are right!  You will have a fantastic trip!



BrycesDad said:


> Just wanted to say HELLO to everyone. I just stumbled across this site at work and had a question. Im quite sure like most men I didnt follow directions and put my question in the right spot or read a certain entry. ;o) so I am standing by to be corrected by the staff....
> 
> I am a father of 2(10&7) active duty Navy for 19+years living in Va Bch from Florida originally. My 10year old son just went into remission after 3 1/2 years of battling High Risk Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia(ALL) odds are pretty good that it will return
> We went to LEGOLAND in CA, 2 years ago through MAKE A WISH. I dont want to sound greedy but is there something else available to my son now that he is actually healthy enough to enjoy DISNEY.. Is GKTW funded through WISH foundations.. Im sorry that I sound like the rookie, It just saddens me to see what my child has gone through and not being able to give him the world myself.. Thanks for your time. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Brian
> VABCH



I am so glad he is in remission! 

GKTW only works with Wish organizations.  And the wish organizations only grant one wish - 

Some members of our church actually got together a couple of years ago and sent a family during Free Dining and it really was a pretty good deal - They got a room at POP and food was included, so it was fairly cost effective.  

I hope he continues to do well!!  And I really hope you guys can find a way to get to Disney!!



Indykjt said:


> Hi Everyone! We haven't posted many updates, as there hasn't been anything to post about, other than counting down the days, and nobody in the family has patience!
> 
> That is starting to change, as we are now just over three weeks out from Braden's Wish Trip!  Last week he received a "Wish Sneak Peek" that had some basic trip info, including our awesome flight times!  Then yesterday, Braden's Wish Granter's called to schedule his Wish Party!  We will be having it a week from tomorrow at Coldstone Creamery!
> 
> I am sorry to hear so many people lately not being approved to extend their trip.  We are fortunate that our chapter is allowing us to stay, so we will be on the trip from 10/14-10/24.  We will be at GKTW from 10/14-10/20... so it looks like there will be some others from this thread that will be there around then too!
> 
> Some things just keep falling into place, and just a day or so ago my wife was able to figure out a day for her and I to enjoy a dinner, while the kids hang out with Grandpa at GKTW!  On Monday, our plan is to hit the MK for the day, and head back to the village a bit early for some down time.  Then, my wife and I will be dining at Biergarten in Epcot that evening, and sticking around for Illuminations afterwards!
> 
> It should work out pretty well, as Tuesday our plan is to hang out at GKTW for most of the day, and then go back to the MK for MNSSHP, which is the main part of Braden's wish!  This way, we'll get to enjoy MK a bit more after a "short" day on Monday!
> 
> Now the challenge remains to try to not get overly excited about the trip (yeah, right!).  It has been fun to see our wish kid's countdown chain getting shorter each day!!!
> 
> (In addition to this post our PTR has been updated as well!)



That all sounds like so much fun!!!!  I am so glad you guys are going to get a night to yourself!  Sounds awesome!


----------



## maroo

nesser1981 said:


> Pretty sure most organizations will not grant a wish if your child has already had one granted through another nonprofit wish type organization.
> 
> As far as I know, GKTW is funded through themselves & just work w/ other organizations.  We stayed at a Fairfield Inn the othe day & they had fundraising for GKTW.
> 
> You should be able to get a good military discount @ shades of green.







aym4Him said:


> I wish you could, too.  You guys are going to have a blast, though!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...bummed for you, too.  You're right, though!  The magic is going to be soooooo abundant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! I need to catch up on your PTR!
> 
> A little news.....
> 
> We got the all-clear that we are extending!   I typed that small b/c I feel bad celebrating when others don't get to



you are so sweet....  



Emmaswishtrip said:


> Kind of a random question but we are wondering when MAW gives you spending money what form is it in? We just got a great disney cc offer and are thinking of using that card for a free $200 disney gift card. Thanks!



It totally varies by chapter!  

I have heard of being issued a check, direct deposit into a bank account and a charge card of sorts that has money already loaded on it for the family!  




nesser1981 said:


> I think it depends on the chapter.  They gave us a check and we just deposited it right into our checking account.  I've heard others say it was a debit card.







Threeboysandachickie said:


> I am stressed out with Luke's trip this week. We were approved to take a third adult along to help with the trip. Unfortunately, the dates didn't fit into dh's sisters work schedule, so she can't come. Long story short, we have asked over five people to come along and no one can make it work. I really do not want to change our dates, our next dates would probably be december or January. I am frustrated, we are offering up a free vacation, but our son is hard to chase, so we have age and experience requirements. College students are out because it's an exam week, and it's not a paid nursing position so I can't offer a salary. I will have to call my maw chapter on Monday and see if they have any advice.
> 
> I know one or two months difference in dates shouldn't bother me, but I really don't want to change dates! I just have to accept that if we are meant to go, we will find the right person. I hate waiting patiently for God to show me His path. Patience is NOT my special gift!!



I hope this has worked out somehow! 

I have heard from so many families that had to change dates and a lot of the time it works out for the best for them in the long run!  

It is amazing to me how hard it is to find someone to take a free trip to Disney!  



aym4Him said:


> Yay for hopeful prospects!!   I hope you have a peaceful night and good weekend!
> 
> We are doing well.  E's been sniffly for about a week and a half. It's seeming to be just allergies but I'm so paranoid we're all going to get some sort of sicky bug just before our trip!  I told DH that we need to start inhaling copious amounts of vitamin C between now and then!  He's diabetic and has sworn off all sugary drinks (doesn't even drink diet!) so I guess I'll have to make him take it in pill form??
> 
> As far as Disney dreaming, I had a monster headache earlier so I took advantage of E napping and I laid down.  Well, I laid down fretting over hotel bookings and ended up dreaming that I was helping a SWIM TEAM?? Yes, they were having their first evening match and apparently the pool wasn't lit so they had GLOW IN THE DARK TAPE on the bottom of the pool so they could see the lane markings.  Weird.  I also forgot to pass out the playbook (yes, this was a dream..I know there is no playbook in swimming!) to the team and got in trouble for that.  I think the glow in the dark stuff came from reading some Disney tips on here about bringing glow sticks for the kids....
> 
> Does anyone else have crazy dreams when their minds are so active?  I paraphrased the above...it was weirder than that!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all and I hope you have a great weekend!



What a crazy dream!!  Sounds intense!!



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Disney crazy is a good name for it! You know we worry about our kids staying healthy and keeping them calm in the hospitals. So when we finally have something nice to look forward to and you want it so bad to go perfect. I am glad I am not the only one that knows what I mean though  Good call on the Wal-Greens shopping. Picked up spinners for both kids and some glow in the dark bubbles. They look pretty awesome so I am excited to try them out.



YES!!  Exactly!  We want it to be perfect because they have been through so much junk and this is a once-in-a-lifetime sort of trip!



yeti5353 said:


> No specific disney dreams but a real life nightmare today when discovery cove claimd we had no reservation despite my reservation number and that they had charged my card.... but of course it was really there and just hiding.
> 
> sweet dreams everyone!







yeti5353 said:


> new to WC and M will be using one at least some of the time in the parks. Need the tips etc for them.  best way to keep them dry, what sort of bag for the back etc.
> 
> thanks!!!



What kind of wheelchair is it?  Most of them can get pretty wet - Lauren's can get wet and it is a big electric one - we just have to protect the joystick - the rest can get wet all day long. 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So does anyone know if there is a magical list somewhere of what you should pack for Disney and carry with you in the park? We have never been and I am afraid we will forget something important. Can you tell I tend to worry about everything





aym4Him said:


> YES! There is a thread full of tips and tricks...it's HUGE..It started in 2005.  Wait..I found another: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2690044&highlight=tips
> 
> Let me see if I can find the one I was talking about...
> 
> Well, I didn't, but these are great starts! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=10922&highlight=tips



Love this!!!


----------



## yeti5353

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> So does anyone know if there is a magical list somewhere of what you should pack for Disney and carry with you in the park? We have never been and I am afraid we will forget something important. Can you tell I tend to worry about everything



There are tons of tip pages in the various dis boards sections.  I have enjoyed reading many of them. 
light sticks, extra kid clothes, zip lock bags and various blister potions seem to be key on every best advice list.

also take a photo of your car, take a photo of the parking spot, your kids, your ticket backs and your photo pass card.  put your cell phone number on stuff you would like back if you lost it.


----------



## onceagain1

maroo said:


> In addition the party atmosphere - lots of candy (MNSSHP) or hot chocolate (MVMCP), snow on Main Street (MVMCP), characters dressed up, a special parade, special fireworks - and the rides - wish families have some special perks...
> 
> Since wish families only get 3 days at Disney parks - some families consider buying a 4th day to make sure they can see each park or give them a little extra time.  If a family with 2 adults, a 4-year-old and a 6-year-old wants to do an extra day at Disney World in 2012 - it will cost that family $344 plus tax to go to ONE PARK on that day.  It would cost quite a bit more to buy a park hopper pass, although I am sure they would just do one park on that day since they have the Park Hopper pass from GKTW they can use on the day plan to hop.
> 
> Instead, this same family could choose to go to one of the parties (MNSSHP or MVMCP) for around $226 plus tax.
> 
> For the party - you are allowed to enter the park at 4:00 PM on the night of the party - even though the party starts at 7:00!  So that is a LOT of time that is typically not very crowded for your family to enjoy the rides, etc.   A family could spend 8 hours in the park (4pm to 12 pm) for a lot less money than buying a one day pass.
> 
> So if a family takes one of their wish trip days and sleeps in, explores GKTW, takes a long nap and heads to the parks to be there by 4:00 - then they can have quite a long time to enjoy the parks and won't "spend" one of their 3 Disney days to do it!
> 
> It is also a special perk for Wish Families because MOST CM's at MK allow Wish Families to skip character lines - and there are a TON of characters to see at the parties!  This is not a "given" and should only be considered as a secondary perk, because you may run into a situation where this doesn't occur for your family - but it is quite a nice perk for the times it does happen!  Especially at the parties when the characters are everywhere and you can even meet special characters that only come to the parties!
> 
> Some Wish organizations will pay for one special event for the child - and you can request this to be their special event, if that is the case.  This would be a great way to do something special on a wish trip!
> 
> 
> It may NOT be worth it for a family with small children that won't be able to stay for the parade or even stay up late at all - and it may not be worth it for the family that plans on going to both the Halloween and Christmas party at GKTW - because that may be just too much of that for your trip!  So, this isn't for everyone - but for the family that really wants more "Disney" time on their trip - going to the party is a good way to maximize that Disney time!
> 
> I went to link this and realized that I had already done this... lol
> 
> I am losing my mind!!



Thanks for the comments on attending the parades. I'm still debating whether to buy the tickets to the Christmas parade. The reasons you mention are excellent points, and then I remember that our youngest is a toddler, she'll be about 2.5yrs so I'm very much debating whether heading in late in the day would be worth it. 



maroo said:


> This is a good thought on leaving Epcot!  That may work really well for you guys!!
> 
> And I was lucky to meet YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!  I remember that excitement!
> 
> The one character meal I really love is doing Crystal Palace for lunch - it is right in the Magic Kingdom, it's a very good buffet, and you get to meet Pooh, Tigger, Piglet and Eeyore.  For lunch it is relatively inexpensive.  And you should be able to get a reservation - even maybe the day of?
> 
> IF you really want a meal - then just keep checking the website.  You can also try for reserving an even number of people...sometimes the meal won't sit 5, but it will sit 6...And they don't really care, once you get there, how many you have (if you have one person less)...don't reserve for less than you need, though...
> 
> It shouldn't be $60 per person!?!?!  For a meal... Try www.allears.net... They have a good list of restaurants and how much they cost.
> 
> That is so cool that you got a package!!


Hmmmm, perhaps I was not reading it correctly. When I would click on a reservation, it would show something like $39-$59 and I thought that was the price per plate. Will have to look into some more. And thanks for the note about Crystal Palace for lunch. In general, I think we won't do a character meal as it's a bit of money for us to spend, knowing the girls likely won't eat much of it anyway....and perhaps the money could be better spent on the tickets to the Christmas parade 



aym4Him said:


> Have most of you veterans used the park stroller or did you bring your own (or rent from orlandostroller)? I was thinking of bringing a cheapie umbrella stroller to leave at the front of the park (I think someone here suggested this), then get the free park rental and use it until we decide to leave.  We'd then use the umbrella stroller to get back to the car.  Thoughts?  Of course, if we extend, I know we will lose the free stroller on those days.  We may just bring our own (but I don't like it...it's a Chicco Cortina- part of a travel system).  I mean, it's great for the mall, but I wish it was a lil more compact.  It's a good "mule" though!!!
> 
> Thank you, Maroo, for all your feedback!!  I didn't quote everything you wrote b/c this reply would be 3 pages long .



I gave some thought to using the strollers at Disney, but since we're also going to be going to other places like Universal, and was also thinking about the distances people mentioned walking in the parking lots alone, I checked into booking a double stroller from Orlando Rentals, and Children's Wish is going to cover this for us. They're booking it so hopefully that means it will be delivered to GKTW. I think you already figured it out, by the time I've found some time to respond, but just wanted to add my thoughts. Also, I've been thinking that since the stroller rental is covered, that I might either buy a $15 umbrella stroller for the airports on our way down to keep Busypants corralled or taking our own umbrella stroller, which I splurged on a bit, so don't really want to have damaged at all....hence my hesitation.



yeti5353 said:


> I used some secret or sure stick deoderant on a blister in progress and was suprised how well it worked!



Thanks for the tip, love knowing that it works well quickly - thankfully



aym4Him said:


> I wish you could, too.  You guys are going to have a blast, though!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...bummed for you, too.  You're right, though!  The magic is going to be soooooo abundant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! I need to catch up on your PTR!
> 
> A little news.....
> 
> We got the all-clear that we are extending!   I typed that small b/c I feel bad celebrating when others don't get to   QUOTE]
> I wouldn't feel bad about celebrating. It's always wonderful to see any wish family at all being able to enjoy some extra joy. I'm very happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> Threeboysandachickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you guys I have a hopeful prospect. Not all is lost. Now I need to made supper and decompress from the crazy roller coaster day. Hope everyone's families are healthy an doing well over the weekend.
> 
> Tata for  now
> 
> 
> 
> So happy you have a potential prospect, hoping it works out for you with not too much stress.
> 
> 
> 
> aym4Him said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Disney dreaming, I had a monster headache earlier so I took advantage of E napping and I laid down.  Well, I laid down fretting over hotel bookings and ended up dreaming that I was helping a SWIM TEAM?? Yes, they were having their first evening match and apparently the pool wasn't lit so they had GLOW IN THE DARK TAPE on the bottom of the pool so they could see the lane markings.  Weird.  I also forgot to pass out the playbook (yes, this was a dream..I know there is no playbook in swimming!) to the team and got in trouble for that.  I think the glow in the dark stuff came from reading some Disney tips on here about bringing glow sticks for the kids....
> 
> Does anyone else have crazy dreams when their minds are so active?  I paraphrased the above...it was weirder than that!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all and I hope you have a great weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definately have had Disney gone awry dreams. Can't remember specifics but they were pretty vibrant the first night or two after I found this thread and was reading through it all over a few nights - yeesh!!
> 
> 
> aym4Him said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES! There is a thread full of tips and tricks...it's HUGE..It started in 2005.  Wait..I found another: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2690044&highlight=tips
> 
> Let me see if I can find the one I was talking about...
> 
> Well, I didn't, but these are great starts! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=10922&highlight=tips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! Thanks for the tips links, not sure if I read through them yet, likely haven't
> 
> And for us, busy, busy, as we all are. I'm so excited reading other posts about trips getting closer. I've also been reading along on PTRs but haven't had a chance to post. So, so so exciting!!  Can't wait to hear all about your experiences. Be sure to pass along tips as you go, or when you get back.
Click to expand...


----------



## onceagain1

On the subject of the what to bring lists. The first thread listed is amazing. Very comprehensive. My thought now though is with respect to us wish families who would be staying at GKTW. Since Walmart is just down the street, did those of you who have been think if would be better to not necessarily pack all the items, but bring a list of things that could easily bd picked up? Meaning less to pack? Or was it a not well stocked one? I'm thinking I would likely pack everything, not wanting to leave it to chance and discover they didn't have something I needed. Thoughts?


----------



## aym4Him

aym4Him said:
			
		

> YES! There is a thread full of tips and tricks...it's HUGE..It started in 2005.  Wait..I found another: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2690044&highlight=tips
> 
> Let me see if I can find the one I was talking about...
> 
> Well, I didn't, but these are great starts! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=10922&highlight=tips



Ignore the 2nd link. Thread is outdated & link within doesn't work :-(. Sorry bout that.


----------



## aym4Him

onceagain1 said:
			
		

> On the subject of the what to bring lists. The first thread listed is amazing. Very comprehensive. My thought now though is with respect to us wish families who would be staying at GKTW. Since Walmart is just down the street, did those of you who have been think if would be better to not necessarily pack all the items, but bring a list of things that could easily bd picked up? Meaning less to pack? Or was it a not well stocked one? I'm thinking I would likely pack everything, not wanting to leave it to chance and discover they didn't have something I needed. Thoughts?



I think it depends. I'm going to do my best not to forget something, but I like knowing there's a Wal-Mart nearby, just in case. I guess that if you are wanting to ensure you have room for souvenirs, you could always pack lighter, knowing u can hit WM if u need. Friends of mine only used carryon luggage for their trip. They ended up buying a backpack for the flight home b/c they got so many souvenirs . We actually considered packing a smushable duffel in one of our suitcases for that reason but I'm hoping to pack light enough that we won't have to. There's always hope!! 

Do y'all know if the water still tastes/smells funny? I remmy going to Panama City Beach on summer vacations as a kid & being happy cuz Mom would let me order Cokes when out to eat b/c the water was yucky. I saw where some dis boarder brought those refillable water bottles with the built in filter. Wonder if they worked to get rid of that sulfur-like taste???

Also, on the getting thru the airport with toddler front, I have used a folding luggage cart, carseat & bungee cord to make a make-shift stroller for E. Since I learned that checking the carseat as luggage is a no-no (it can be manhandled in such a way that it could be considered "crashed"), I always have it on board for him to sit in. Anyway, on our last trip, I strapped the seat to the luggage rack & either hauled him or our stuff in it. Not as practical for dealing with 2 small kids, I guess. Oh- someone on another forum mentioned you could stroll it right to your seat on the plane. Nope. Not on Southwest, at least. Aisle was too narrow. Getting a 3 yr old plus my not-so-ideal-at-the-moment carseat contraption to two empty seats by myself was a feat... Thank the Lord for another mama who saw my plight. She stood up, plucked the mess out of my hands & proceeded to carry it, while walking backwards, til we found some seats. What a saint she was!!!!!  

I can't remember if there was something else I was gonna reply to. I'm on the mobile app. I'll check via computer tmw!!

Much love to my fellow MAW families!!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

ok so we are now packed . Just have to get the kids to calm down and go to school this week knowing we leave on the 1st.. Any advice on 4 young kids and air ports ?


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

aym4Him said:


> I think it depends. I'm going to do my best not to forget something, but I like knowing there's a Wal-Mart nearby, just in case. I guess that if you are wanting to ensure you have room for souvenirs, you could always pack lighter, knowing u can hit WM if u need. Friends of mine only used carryon luggage for their trip. They ended up buying a backpack for the flight home b/c they got so many souvenirs . We actually considered packing a smushable duffel in one of our suitcases for that reason but I'm hoping to pack light enough that we won't have to. There's always hope!!
> 
> Do y'all know if the water still tastes/smells funny? I remmy going to Panama City Beach on summer vacations as a kid & being happy cuz Mom would let me order Cokes when out to eat b/c the water was yucky. I saw where some dis boarder brought those refillable water bottles with the built in filter. Wonder if they worked to get rid of that sulfur-like taste???
> 
> Also, on the getting thru the airport with toddler front, I have used a folding luggage cart, carseat & bungee cord to make a make-shift stroller for E. Since I learned that checking the carseat as luggage is a no-no (it can be manhandled in such a way that it could be considered "crashed"), I always have it on board for him to sit in. Anyway, on our last trip, I strapped the seat to the luggage rack & either hauled him or our stuff in it. Not as practical for dealing with 2 small kids, I guess. Oh- someone on another forum mentioned you could stroll it right to your seat on the plane. Nope. Not on Southwest, at least. Aisle was too narrow. Getting a 3 yr old plus my not-so-ideal-at-the-moment carseat contraption to two empty seats by myself was a feat... Thank the Lord for another mama who saw my plight. She stood up, plucked the mess out of my hands & proceeded to carry it, while walking backwards, til we found some seats. What a saint she was!!!!!
> 
> I can't remember if there was something else I was gonna reply to. I'm on the mobile app. I'll check via computer tmw!!
> 
> Much love to my fellow MAW families!!



According to friends and what I have been reading on the other blogs they say the water is till pretty nasty but that the filter bottles really help. We went ahead and invested in one


----------



## yeti5353

onceagain1 said:


> On the subject of the what to bring lists. The first thread listed is amazing. Very comprehensive. My thought now though is with respect to us wish families who would be staying at GKTW. Since Walmart is just down the street, did those of you who have been think if would be better to not necessarily pack all the items, but bring a list of things that could easily bd picked up? Meaning less to pack? Or was it a not well stocked one? I'm thinking I would likely pack everything, not wanting to leave it to chance and discover they didn't have something I needed. Thoughts?



Hybrid for me, probably on the over packing.  I will take meds we use occasionally, but wont for example bring something like benadryl that we rarely use and would be at walmart.  I will bring the nebulizer because being with out that and needing it would be a big issue.  I doubt we will use it though...

I will wash clothes but dont want to do so every day so we will be bringing enough clothes.  the hard part is knowing we need clothes for hot and cool and of course our fabulous t shirt costumes.


I plan to bring two large suitcases to check going down and in one will be a folding duffel for the way back.  carryon will have swim suits and meds and cpap etc.

my kids are older so wont be much toys other that ipods and ds.

we are doing the camelbak filter bottles as they can be used with and without the filter ( I think)

ready to get packing


----------



## yeti5353

my question on the wheel chair was more how to keep the kiddo dry.  since it will be more a stroller and she wont go on rides in it.

what kind of bags hang the best

how to cover it if parked in possible rain

that sort of stuff


----------



## onceagain1

yeti5353 said:


> my question on the wheel chair was more how to keep the kiddo dry.  since it will be more a stroller and she wont go on rides in it.
> 
> what kind of bags hang the best
> 
> how to cover it if parked in possible rain
> 
> that sort of stuff



I wonder if the plastic rain covers used for the larger jogging type strollers, or made for a double stroller might do the trick. It won't as nicely, but it might work. Or, wonder if there's such a thing as an umbrella specially built for wheel chairs....I might have to go look into that, curious.

So, another question. For those with toddlers (2-3yrs), did you bring a car seat for them to be buckled into on the plane? For us, we'll be picking up a rental vehicle when we arrive and I've already booked car seats to be in them when we arrive as I didn't want to worry about ours, want to have ours already properly in our car here at our airport where we'll be leaving it. But now I'm not sure if I should be also thinking of the flight.

Also, has anyone flown Delta Airlines? That's who we're booked with, and I've never flown them before. If you have, how are they, generally? Good airline? I'm trying to sort through the small print and haven't figured out yet if the piece of luggage that we check is charged for - I was already told that the first 1 piece of luggage is paid for if there is a charge, but just wondering. 
I'm also a bit paranoid about luggage getting lost, so likely in my carryon I'll have at least one change of clothes for each of us, to get us through the night. Plus our meds...but good point yeti on the occasional meds. I use tylenol alot so would like to bring it, but benadryl, perhaps I could just buy instead.


----------



## onceagain1

jmerchlinsky said:


> ok so we are now packed . Just have to get the kids to calm down and go to school this week knowing we leave on the 1st.. Any advice on 4 young kids and air ports ?





Can't believe you've only got a week til you leave!!! 

I have no advice whatsoever on the 4 kids in airports, yikes!! I've avoided travelling for the most part since my kidlets came along. But I just wanted to say....soooooooo exciting!!!!

Hope the week goes smoothly for you!!


----------



## Momtokcc

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Woohoo! I'm doing the happy dance! We just heard from our make a wish chapter and our Disney trip is booked! We are going Nov 10-17!!! So excited! Can't wait to plan more!



Yay for dates!!!  Can't wait to read your plans!


----------



## crashbb

onceagain1 said:


> So, another question. For those with toddlers (2-3yrs), did you bring a car seat for them to be buckled into on the plane? For us, we'll be picking up a rental vehicle when we arrive and I've already booked car seats to be in them when we arrive as I didn't want to worry about ours, want to have ours already properly in our car here at our airport where we'll be leaving it. But now I'm not sure if I should be also thinking of the flight.


We always bring car seats for the kids (flown at age 4 months to 3 years)  We've bought seats whenever they flew (even if they could have flown as lap children).  Also, I, personally, never feel safe about relying on car seats provided by a car rental company (or, really, anyone else), but I'm paranoid that way).




onceagain1 said:


> Also, has anyone flown Delta Airlines? That's who we're booked with, and I've never flown them before. If you have, how are they, generally? Good airline? I'm trying to sort through the small print and haven't figured out yet if the piece of luggage that we check is charged for - I was already told that the first 1 piece of luggage is paid for if there is a charge, but just wondering.
> I'm also a bit paranoid about luggage getting lost, so likely in my carryon I'll have at least one change of clothes for each of us, to get us through the night. Plus our meds...but good point yeti on the occasional meds. I use tylenol alot so would like to bring it, but benadryl, perhaps I could just buy instead.



Delta charges for all checked luggage (first and second piece).

http://www.delta.com/traveling_checkin/baggage/checked/index.jsp


----------



## Momtokcc

How many of you are going to do MHSSHP?  I had absolutely decided not to do it because we don't get anything special like that - we would have to pay for it ourselves.  I have no idea how much spending money we will get.  After Maroo posted all those great reasons to go, it really has me thinking twice about it.   Cade doesn't eat, so any partaking of candy would not make any difference to him.  He does generally go to bed at about 8 pm - which would be 9 in Florida's time zone and he is hooked up to his feeding pump (which is not portable and his wheelchair does not have an iv pole attachment for it) for 10 hours, so the party would cut into his nighttime feeds.  I'm not sure how he would handle the party - there is just no way for me to know. He might love it, or he might hate it.  The extra time at the park would be nice though.  So I need opinions and advice - what do you all think?


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Momtokcc said:


> How many of you are going to do MHSSHP?  I had absolutely decided not to do it because we don't get anything special like that - we would have to pay for it ourselves.  I have no idea how much spending money we will get.  After Maroo posted all those great reasons to go, it really has me thinking twice about it.   Cade doesn't eat, so any partaking of candy would not make any difference to him.  He does generally go to bed at about 8 pm - which would be 9 in Florida's time zone and he is hooked up to his feeding pump (which is not portable and his wheelchair does not have an iv pole attachment for it) for 10 hours, so the party would cut into his nighttime feeds.  I'm not sure how he would handle the party - there is just no way for me to know. He might love it, or he might hate it.  The extra time at the park would be nice though.  So I need opinions and advice - what do you all think?



We are going but this is because our chapter does the 1 special extra thing and this was ours. My son has never actually been trick or treating so this is why we wanted it for him. Gavin in mentally disabled and when we have tried to do the door to door thing or even trunk or treating he wanted to go and explore. It would make him mad when we would go to doors and then just leave. This doesnt make sense to him and if you think about it the whole concept is kind of is crazy if you look at it from his concrete perspective  We are excited because I think this will be the perfect thing for him. We are also excited at all of the extra character visits. However, I think in your situation there is no way that I would pay that much money and possibly put my son through some extra stress. If you think he might just  like the characters you could check out the Spooktacular at Sea World on Fridays. It is free with admission and I read that they have some special things going on. I hope this helps and I am sure whatever you decide you will have a great time.


----------



## LindaBabe

onceagain1 said:


> On the subject of the what to bring lists. The first thread listed is amazing. Very comprehensive. My thought now though is with respect to us wish families who would be staying at GKTW. Since Walmart is just down the street, did those of you who have been think if would be better to not necessarily pack all the items, but bring a list of things that could easily bd picked up? Meaning less to pack? Or was it a not well stocked one? I'm thinking I would likely pack everything, not wanting to leave it to chance and discover they didn't have something I needed. Thoughts?


  The wallmart is big although not a 'supercenter'  The Supercenter is about 5 miles.



aym4Him said:


> I think it depends. I'm going to do my best not to forget something, but I like knowing there's a Wal-Mart nearby, just in case. I guess that if you are wanting to ensure you have room for souvenirs, you could always pack lighter, knowing u can hit WM if u need. Friends of mine only used carryon luggage for their trip. They ended up buying a backpack for the flight home b/c they got so many souvenirs . We actually considered packing a smushable duffel in one of our suitcases for that reason but I'm hoping to pack light enough that we won't have to. There's always hope!!
> 
> Do y'all know if the water still tastes/smells funny? I remmy going to Panama City Beach on summer vacations as a kid & being happy cuz Mom would let me order Cokes when out to eat b/c the water was yucky. I saw where some dis boarder brought those refillable water bottles with the built in filter. Wonder if they worked to get rid of that sulfur-like taste???


  You definitely WANT THE FOLDING DUFFLE.  You have NO idea how much stuff you will receive.

Yes, the water still tastes funny - and the Brita bottle handles it.  As does drink packets like crystal light, if you don't want to spend the amount for a Brita bottle.



onceagain1 said:


> I wonder if the plastic rain covers used for the larger jogging type strollers, or made for a double stroller might do the trick. It won't as nicely, but it might work. Or, wonder if there's such a thing as an umbrella specially built for wheel chairs....I might have to go look into that, curious.


  I use an ecv at the world and get a SOLID  color poncho to cover me and it with.  When I get off to go in an attraction, I slide out from under the poncho and leave it OVER the ecv to keep it dry and hide anything I might have in the basket.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

onceagain1 said:


> On the subject of the what to bring lists. The first thread listed is amazing. Very comprehensive. My thought now though is with respect to us wish families who would be staying at GKTW. Since Walmart is just down the street, did those of you who have been think if would be better to not necessarily pack all the items, but bring a list of things that could easily bd picked up? Meaning less to pack? Or was it a not well stocked one? I'm thinking I would likely pack everything, not wanting to leave it to chance and discover they didn't have something I needed. Thoughts?



Kind of along this same line... Did I read right that GKTW has washers and dryers in the villas? I was just wondering because Gavin goes through atleast two outfits per day so if I can wash laundry atleast a couple of days that would cut down on the amount of packing. I think I am going to pack what I think I need for toiletries but only pack what I think I will actually need and know that if something comes up we can always make a late night run to Wal-Mart (and by "we" I mean I will be sending my husband out lol)


----------



## aym4Him

GavandGraciesMommy said:
			
		

> Kind of along this same line... Did I read right that GKTW has washers and dryers in the villas? I was just wondering because Gavin goes through atleast two outfits per day so if I can wash laundry atleast a couple of days that would cut down on the amount of packing. I think I am going to pack what I think I need for toiletries but only pack what I think I will actually need and know that if something comes up we can always make a late night run to Wal-Mart (and by "we" I mean I will be sending my husband out lol)



Yes! They do! I think they provide detergent, too (but if u have a specific brand/sensitivity, u might want to bring your own/buy at WM.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

I am very excited! My mom ordered Kyra a lanyard with pins for pin trading! My mom and my aunts will also be joining us on our trip. We are all very excited! For those of you that have pin traded in the past, how many pins did you have to start with?


----------



## newdrama12

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Kind of along this same line... Did I read right that GKTW has washers and dryers in the villas? I was just wondering because Gavin goes through atleast two outfits per day so if I can wash laundry atleast a couple of days that would cut down on the amount of packing. I think I am going to pack what I think I need for toiletries but only pack what I think I will actually need and know that if something comes up we can always make a late night run to Wal-Mart (and by "we" I mean I will be sending my husband out lol)



Yes, the villas have washers and dryers. The provided laundry detergent is Tide and more is available for free at the front desk if needed.


----------



## maroo

onceagain1 said:


> Thanks for the comments on attending the parades. I'm still debating whether to buy the tickets to the Christmas parade. The reasons you mention are excellent points, and then I remember that our youngest is a toddler, she'll be about 2.5yrs so I'm very much debating whether heading in late in the day would be worth it.



Well...depends on how you plan it and what her sleep schedule usually is.  

If you plan to sleep in, explore GKTW some, eat lunch at GKTW, take a nap (not sure if/when she takes naps) and THEN go around 4 or 5... Keep in mind it is EST time zone... (I have no idea where you are from - can't remember - but it may be later in Disney).  Even if you can only stay until 8 or 9 - you should be able to see the early parade - that is what most families with small children do.  LOTS of families with small children are there... Then you can plan to sleep in some the next day (or at least make that next day a light day)...



onceagain1 said:


> Hmmmm, perhaps I was not reading it correctly. When I would click on a reservation, it would show something like $39-$59 and I thought that was the price per plate. Will have to look into some more. And thanks for the note about Crystal Palace for lunch. In general, I think we won't do a character meal as it's a bit of money for us to spend, knowing the girls likely won't eat much of it anyway....and perhaps the money could be better spent on the tickets to the Christmas parade
> 
> And for us, busy, busy, as we all are. I'm so excited reading other posts about trips getting closer. I've also been reading along on PTRs but haven't had a chance to post. So, so so exciting!!  Can't wait to hear all about your experiences. Be sure to pass along tips as you go, or when you get back.



YES!  Christmas party!!!    lol

I am so excited for you guys!! 





onceagain1 said:


> On the subject of the what to bring lists. The first thread listed is amazing. Very comprehensive. My thought now though is with respect to us wish families who would be staying at GKTW. Since Walmart is just down the street, did those of you who have been think if would be better to not necessarily pack all the items, but bring a list of things that could easily bd picked up? Meaning less to pack? Or was it a not well stocked one? I'm thinking I would likely pack everything, not wanting to leave it to chance and discover they didn't have something I needed. Thoughts?



They should have a fairly stocked Walmart - with the basics.  If you need a certain brand of anything, though, then I would get it at home and bring it.  

But we bought a lot of stuff at Walmart.  



aym4Him said:


> I think it depends. I'm going to do my best not to forget something, but I like knowing there's a Wal-Mart nearby, just in case. I guess that if you are wanting to ensure you have room for souvenirs, you could always pack lighter, knowing u can hit WM if u need. Friends of mine only used carryon luggage for their trip. They ended up buying a backpack for the flight home b/c they got so many souvenirs . We actually considered packing a smushable duffel in one of our suitcases for that reason but I'm hoping to pack light enough that we won't have to. There's always hope!!
> 
> Do y'all know if the water still tastes/smells funny? I remmy going to Panama City Beach on summer vacations as a kid & being happy cuz Mom would let me order Cokes when out to eat b/c the water was yucky. I saw where some dis boarder brought those refillable water bottles with the built in filter. Wonder if they worked to get rid of that sulfur-like taste???
> 
> Also, on the getting thru the airport with toddler front, I have used a folding luggage cart, carseat & bungee cord to make a make-shift stroller for E. Since I learned that checking the carseat as luggage is a no-no (it can be manhandled in such a way that it could be considered "crashed"), I always have it on board for him to sit in. Anyway, on our last trip, I strapped the seat to the luggage rack & either hauled him or our stuff in it. Not as practical for dealing with 2 small kids, I guess. Oh- someone on another forum mentioned you could stroll it right to your seat on the plane. Nope. Not on Southwest, at least. Aisle was too narrow. Getting a 3 yr old plus my not-so-ideal-at-the-moment carseat contraption to two empty seats by myself was a feat... Thank the Lord for another mama who saw my plight. She stood up, plucked the mess out of my hands & proceeded to carry it, while walking backwards, til we found some seats. What a saint she was!!!!!
> 
> I can't remember if there was something else I was gonna reply to. I'm on the mobile app. I'll check via computer tmw!!
> 
> Much love to my fellow MAW families!!



Definitely pack a duffle!!  Maybe two!  Seriously! 

We bought all "perishable" stuff at the Walmart... Pull ups, wipes, drinks, food, and we definitely bought things we forgot.  I made a major Walmart run!




jmerchlinsky said:


> ok so we are now packed . Just have to get the kids to calm down and go to school this week knowing we leave on the 1st.. Any advice on 4 young kids and air ports ?



Time...give yourself a lot of time... 

And bring some snacks so that they can munch on something if they get hungry (or your flight is delayed, etc).  

Small games.  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> According to friends and what I have been reading on the other blogs they say the water is till pretty nasty but that the filter bottles really help. We went ahead and invested in one







yeti5353 said:


> my question on the wheel chair was more how to keep the kiddo dry.  since it will be more a stroller and she wont go on rides in it.
> 
> what kind of bags hang the best
> 
> how to cover it if parked in possible rain
> 
> that sort of stuff



I always buy the $1.00 ponchos at the sports stores (or Dollar Tree) and use those... they are easy to pack and you can just throw them away...because who wants to carry around wet stuff.  

On days when I know it will rain, I pack 3-5 per person and just keep using them over and over...and I always have 1 per person with me for those Florida afternoon showers.  

These work well for wheelchairs, too - because you can just tuck them in to avoid the wheels and not have to worry about getting them through the arms of the child, etc...



onceagain1 said:


> I wonder if the plastic rain covers used for the larger jogging type strollers, or made for a double stroller might do the trick. It won't as nicely, but it might work. Or, wonder if there's such a thing as an umbrella specially built for wheel chairs....I might have to go look into that, curious.
> 
> So, another question. For those with toddlers (2-3yrs), did you bring a car seat for them to be buckled into on the plane? For us, we'll be picking up a rental vehicle when we arrive and I've already booked car seats to be in them when we arrive as I didn't want to worry about ours, want to have ours already properly in our car here at our airport where we'll be leaving it. But now I'm not sure if I should be also thinking of the flight.
> 
> Also, has anyone flown Delta Airlines? That's who we're booked with, and I've never flown them before. If you have, how are they, generally? Good airline? I'm trying to sort through the small print and haven't figured out yet if the piece of luggage that we check is charged for - I was already told that the first 1 piece of luggage is paid for if there is a charge, but just wondering.
> I'm also a bit paranoid about luggage getting lost, so likely in my carryon I'll have at least one change of clothes for each of us, to get us through the night. Plus our meds...but good point yeti on the occasional meds. I use tylenol alot so would like to bring it, but benadryl, perhaps I could just buy instead.



I am disappointed that MAW won't pay for more than one piece of luggage?  Is that per person?!?  I hope so!  Heck...they GIVE you stuff that you have to get back somehow!  



Momtokcc said:


> How many of you are going to do MHSSHP?  I had absolutely decided not to do it because we don't get anything special like that - we would have to pay for it ourselves.  I have no idea how much spending money we will get.  After Maroo posted all those great reasons to go, it really has me thinking twice about it.   Cade doesn't eat, so any partaking of candy would not make any difference to him.  He does generally go to bed at about 8 pm - which would be 9 in Florida's time zone and he is hooked up to his feeding pump (which is not portable and his wheelchair does not have an iv pole attachment for it) for 10 hours, so the party would cut into his nighttime feeds.  I'm not sure how he would handle the party - there is just no way for me to know. He might love it, or he might hate it.  The extra time at the park would be nice though.  So I need opinions and advice - what do you all think?



Honestly - I think the party, for the price, may not be worth it for you guys... Disney is so energy intensive that I would definitely not delay any feeds. 

Really...nothing trumps the "Mommy gut"...whatever you gut tells you, go for it!  

And anyone else reading this - always go with your "Mommy gut" for any advice I give... Nothing trumps that!   

There is a TON of things to do at GKTW - so I don't think you will be "missing" anything if you skip it.  It is a very expensive party and probably not worth it if you can only go for a couple of hours.  To get back to your room by 9:00 pm - you would really have to leave the MK at 8ish because of the time it takes to travel to and from MK - so I would skip it!  

Spend the money on something else special! 



LindaBabe said:


> Yes, the water still tastes funny - and the Brita bottle handles it.  As does drink packets like crystal light, if you don't want to spend the amount for a Brita bottle.
> 
> I use an ecv at the world and get a SOLID  color poncho to cover me and it with.  When I get off to go in an attraction, I slide out from under the poncho and leave it OVER the ecv to keep it dry and hide anything I might have in the basket.



These are two great ideas!




LindaBabe said:


> You definitely WANT THE FOLDING DUFFLE.  You have NO idea how much stuff you will receive.





I hear this from EVERY family that comes back...."I am so glad I packed an extra duffle bag!!"  





GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Kind of along this same line... Did I read right that GKTW has washers and dryers in the villas? I was just wondering because Gavin goes through atleast two outfits per day so if I can wash laundry atleast a couple of days that would cut down on the amount of packing. I think I am going to pack what I think I need for toiletries but only pack what I think I will actually need and know that if something comes up we can always make a late night run to Wal-Mart (and by "we" I mean I will be sending my husband out lol)



That Wal-Mart is very convenient for things like this!!  



aym4Him said:


> Yes! They do! I think they provide detergent, too (but if u have a specific brand/sensitivity, u might want to bring your own/buy at WM.







DelanaAndKyra said:


> I am very excited! My mom ordered Kyra a lanyard with pins for pin trading! My mom and my aunts will also be joining us on our trip. We are all very excited! For those of you that have pin traded in the past, how many pins did you have to start with?



Honestly, you can buy "knock off" pins for trading online for not very much money at all...I think they come in big "lots" - where you may get 50-100 pins in a lot and then you can pick out a few that you really like.  

We also bought some in Disney, obviously - but we bought ones that represented something special.  And then they also traded some. 

It was very expensive to START the process in Disney - where we had to buy all of the stuff at full price (DISNEY prices!) and then start trading - that was hundreds of dollars.  But once we got home and figured out how to do it, it was much easier.  

Then the kids can trade with the CM's!  (And adults!)



newdrama12 said:


> Yes, the villas have washers and dryers. The provided laundry detergent is Tide and more is available for free at the front desk if needed.



  I can't tell you how helpful it is to have a volunteer on here that will answer all of these questions about GKTW for us!!!    Thank you so much!!! 




Lauren wants me to "stop ignoring her" now...says no one wants to know "THAT MUCH" about Disney trip planning!  

So I guess I better go!


----------



## onceagain1

LindaBabe said:


> I use an ecv at the world and get a SOLID  color poncho to cover me and it with.  When I get off to go in an attraction, I slide out from under the poncho and leave it OVER the ecv to keep it dry and hide anything I might have in the basket.



Wow - great idea on the poncho, wouldn't have thought of that. Could use them for the strollers too, and take up less room than the plastic covers. And cheap enough that I could throw away when done.



maroo said:


> Well...depends on how you plan it and what her sleep schedule usually is.
> 
> If you plan to sleep in, explore GKTW some, eat lunch at GKTW, take a nap (not sure if/when she takes naps) and THEN go around 4 or 5... Keep in mind it is EST time zone... (I have no idea where you are from - can't remember - but it may be later in Disney).  Even if you can only stay until 8 or 9 - you should be able to see the early parade - that is what most families with small children do.  LOTS of families with small children are there... Then you can plan to sleep in some the next day (or at least make that next day a light day)...
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  Christmas party!!!    lol
> 
> I am so excited for you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should have a fairly stocked Walmart - with the basics.  If you need a certain brand of anything, though, then I would get it at home and bring it.
> 
> But we bought a lot of stuff at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely pack a duffle!!  Maybe two!  Seriously!
> 
> We bought all "perishable" stuff at the Walmart... Pull ups, wipes, drinks, food, and we definitely bought things we forgot.  I made a major Walmart run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time...give yourself a lot of time...
> 
> And bring some snacks so that they can munch on something if they get hungry (or your flight is delayed, etc).
> 
> Small games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always buy the $1.00 ponchos at the sports stores (or Dollar Tree) and use those... they are easy to pack and you can just throw them away...because who wants to carry around wet stuff.
> 
> On days when I know it will rain, I pack 3-5 per person and just keep using them over and over...and I always have 1 per person with me for those Florida afternoon showers.
> 
> These work well for wheelchairs, too - because you can just tuck them in to avoid the wheels and not have to worry about getting them through the arms of the child, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappointed that MAW won't pay for more than one piece of luggage?  Is that per person?!?  I hope so!  Heck...they GIVE you stuff that you have to get back somehow!
> 
> I think I read on someone else's TR that they actually mailed some of their stuff back. I wonder which would be more expensive, mailing or baggage costs...hmmm...
> 
> 
> Honestly - I think the party, for the price, may not be worth it for you guys... Disney is so energy intensive that I would definitely not delay any feeds.
> 
> Really...nothing trumps the "Mommy gut"...whatever you gut tells you, go for it!
> 
> And anyone else reading this - always go with your "Mommy gut" for any advice I give... Nothing trumps that!
> 
> There is a TON of things to do at GKTW - so I don't think you will be "missing" anything if you skip it.  It is a very expensive party and probably not worth it if you can only go for a couple of hours.  To get back to your room by 9:00 pm - you would really have to leave the MK at 8ish because of the time it takes to travel to and from MK - so I would skip it!
> 
> Spend the money on something else special!
> 
> 
> 
> These are two great ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear this from EVERY family that comes back...."I am so glad I packed an extra duffle bag!!"
> 
> Yes, on the DVD we have about GKTW they say to pack extra duffle pieces, so I'll be sure to do this
> 
> 
> Lauren wants me to "stop ignoring her" now...says no one wants to know "THAT MUCH" about Disney trip planning!
> 
> So I guess I better go!





thanks for all your continued pointers. I'm still in hunting/gathering mode, still haven't quite sorted through all that is on our really want to do list. I swear, i'm about to create a list of days on bristol board with post it notes of what we want to do, then play with them 
...if I do, I'll be sure to post a picture


----------



## onceagain1

So I was wondering about buying the tickets in advance for Mickey's Christmas parade (can't think of the proper acronym at the moment ). If I'm going to need a specific date, do I need to figure that out asap? Do tickets sell out quickly for dates the closer you get to Christmas? The dates that I would be interested in for the parade are either Dec 16th or Dec 18th. 

Another question, so if I'm interested in the Osborne lights, at Hollywood Studios, wondering your thoughts on planning this. YDD, Busypants will be about 2.5yrs old and would still need naps, more assuredly on certain days more than others, like when we're out later than the usual bedtime. So if we do the parade, we'll hang out at GKTW and she will have her nap before going to Disney and the parade (as mentioned by someone else). In order to see the Osborne lights I'm thinking we'll either spend the morning at GKTW or somewhere else like SeaWorld or Universal. Then she can nap while we drive over to Hollywood studios (or at GKTW). Just wondering if others think the kids 2.5yrs and 6.5yrs would enjoy puttering around Hollywood Studios while waiting for it to be dark enough for the Osborne lights. My initial thinking is that I wouldn't want to park hop from somewhere else, it just seems a bit challenging with what will possibly be two potentially cranky kids...thoughts?

Okaaaaayyy!!! Think I just answered my own question. There's Toy Story and Cars themed attractions there! Those are Chatterbox's 'want to see' things - yay!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*We are fortunate enough to be in Florida right now, thanks to my BIL giving us a week at his timeshare. Today we spent at GKTW...VOLUNTEERING!! We had a great time. (Lisa's Wish Trip was October, 2011). All of my children worked in the Ice Cream Parlor, including our WISH Princess.  DH and I worked the pool... it felt good to give back!*






David, Rachel, Christian and Lisa​


----------



## onceagain1

blessedmom4 said:


> *We are fortunate enough to be in Florida right now, thanks to my BIL giving us a week at his timeshare. Today we spent at GKTW...VOLUNTEERING!! We had a great time. (Lisa's Wish Trip was October, 2011). All of my children worked in the Ice Cream Parlor, including our WISH Princess.  DH and I worked the pool... it felt good to give back!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David, Rachel, Christian and Lisa​



Wow!! That's great!! That's definately something that we would like to do sometime in the future, if we ever had that opportunity. Must be so neat to experience it from both sides of the ice cream bar!!

I have another question about MVMCP. I'm getting set to possibly buy our tickets for MVMCP, but am nervous about spending the money. What if our trip gets cancelled, say if my daughter got sick? Is there a refund on the MVMCP tickets? I can't seem to find anything about refunds. And I'd like to buy them in advance to save a bit of money, but perhaps I should wait until say the week before or something.


----------



## yeti5353

thanks for all the great wheel chair tips.

Make a wish is paying for one bag per person for us.  I dont think we will check 3 bags going down but will we will have a large folding duffle in one suitcase for the way back.

we tye dyed mickey head shirts today.  I will have a hard time letting them sit for a couple days!!!  I really am anxious to see how they turned out.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

onceagain1 said:
			
		

> So I was wondering about buying the tickets in advance for Mickey's Christmas parade (can't think of the proper acronym at the moment ). If I'm going to need a specific date, do I need to figure that out asap? Do tickets sell out quickly for dates the closer you get to Christmas? The dates that I would be interested in for the parade are either Dec 16th or Dec 18th.


If you go to the locked sticky _Everything About WDW Tickets_ in the TPA&S Forum, especially Post #16, you can get a lot more information about MVMCP.  An easy way to get to the sticky is by clicking on the link in my signature.  The ticket sticky is your *friend*!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Did any one need to add gas to there rental for the week ? Just looking at the buget ..


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Please say a little prayer for us. Our wish kid has had a cold and last night he woke up because he was having trouble breathing and was having some "stuff" (don't want to disgust anyone) come up. We were able to get it under control with an albuterol treatment but he has to see his doctor today. They think it might be another round of pneumonia.


----------



## aym4Him

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Please say a little prayer for us. Our wish kid has had a cold and last night he woke up because he was having trouble breathing and was having some "stuff" (don't want to disgust anyone) come up. We were able to get it under control with an albuterol treatment but he has to see his doctor today. They think it might be another round of pneumonia.



Oh no!  Praying for Gavin!


----------



## Momtokcc

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We are going but this is because our chapter does the 1 special extra thing and this was ours. My son has never actually been trick or treating so this is why we wanted it for him. Gavin in mentally disabled and when we have tried to do the door to door thing or even trunk or treating he wanted to go and explore. It would make him mad when we would go to doors and then just leave. This doesnt make sense to him and if you think about it the whole concept is kind of is crazy if you look at it from his concrete perspective  We are excited because I think this will be the perfect thing for him. We are also excited at all of the extra character visits. However, I think in your situation there is no way that I would pay that much money and possibly put my son through some extra stress. If you think he might just  like the characters you could check out the Spooktacular at Sea World on Fridays. It is free with admission and I read that they have some special things going on. I hope this helps and I am sure whatever you decide you will have a great time.



Thanks for your input - the more I think about it, the more I think it would just be a bad idea for him.


----------



## aym4Him

yeti5353 said:


> we tye dyed mickey head shirts today.  I will have a hard time letting them sit for a couple days!!!  I really am anxious to see how they turned out.



OOOH!! I wanna see pics and did you follow a particular tutorial?  I kind of want to try although DH likely won't wear tye dye.  My FIL will be all over it, however (60's kid!).


----------



## Momtokcc

maroo said:


> Honestly - I think the party, for the price, may not be worth it for you guys... Disney is so energy intensive that I would definitely not delay any feeds.
> 
> Really...nothing trumps the "Mommy gut"...whatever you gut tells you, go for it!
> 
> And anyone else reading this - always go with your "Mommy gut" for any advice I give... Nothing trumps that!
> 
> There is a TON of things to do at GKTW - so I don't think you will be "missing" anything if you skip it.  It is a very expensive party and probably not worth it if you can only go for a couple of hours.  To get back to your room by 9:00 pm - you would really have to leave the MK at 8ish because of the time it takes to travel to and from MK - so I would skip it!
> 
> Spend the money on something else special!
> 
> Lauren wants me to "stop ignoring her" now...says no one wants to know "THAT MUCH" about Disney trip planning!
> 
> So I guess I better go!



Thanks for your input Maroo.  I think I am going back to my original plan of not going.  I do think it would be too much for him, and we would see that the next day and that really would not be worth it.


----------



## Momtokcc

DelanaAndKyra said:


> I am very excited! My mom ordered Kyra a lanyard with pins for pin trading! My mom and my aunts will also be joining us on our trip. We are all very excited! For those of you that have pin traded in the past, how many pins did you have to start with?



I know nothing about pin trading, I just hope Kyra has fun with it!


----------



## Momtokcc

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Please say a little prayer for us. Our wish kid has had a cold and last night he woke up because he was having trouble breathing and was having some "stuff" (don't want to disgust anyone) come up. We were able to get it under control with an albuterol treatment but he has to see his doctor today. They think it might be another round of pneumonia.



Praying for your sweet boy!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I thought I had already replied to you, but I hope Gavin is feeling better. This weird weather pattern up here has all the doctors scrambling! Prayers for a fast recovery and that mon, dad, and sis stay healthy.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Thank you to everyone for your prayers and concerns! It worked!! He does have bronchitis so he was placed on antibiotics and back on the albuteral treatments at least three times per day (more if we feel it is needed the doc said). They think he will be able to fight it off now that his heart is in better condition. Things like simple colds can turn scary for our kids but I am thinking we are going to be okay  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## onceagain1

Cheshire Figment said:


> If you go to the locked sticky _Everything About WDW Tickets_ in the TPA&S Forum, especially Post #16, you can get a lot more information about MVMCP.  An easy way to get to the sticky is by clicking on the link in my signature.  The ticket sticky is your *friend*!


Oooh thanks for the tip, and link, shall check it out asap 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Please say a little prayer for us. Our wish kid has had a cold and last night he woke up because he was having trouble breathing and was having some "stuff" (don't want to disgust anyone) come up. We were able to get it under control with an albuterol treatment but he has to see his doctor today. They think it might be another round of pneumonia.



Oh no!!!



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Thank you to everyone for your prayers and concerns! It worked!! He does have bronchitis so he was placed on antibiotics and back on the albuteral treatments at least three times per day (more if we feel it is needed the doc said). They think he will be able to fight it off now that his heart is in better condition. Things like simple colds can turn scary for our kids but I am thinking we are going to be okay  Thanks again everyone!



But now, oh yay!!! I'm a heart mom too, I know what you mean. Really hoping that mine can manage to stay healthy on our lead up as well. Hope the meds do the trick and it's all good from here on in!!


----------



## Abcam

I need to make sure my daughter has her bath chair, formula, oxygen, diapers and wipes...do you pack these things (minus the oxygen) in an  extra suitcase. Or can you ship it to GKTW?


----------



## aym4Him

Abcam said:
			
		

> I need to make sure my daughter has her bath chair, formula, oxygen, diapers and wipes...do you pack these things (minus the oxygen) in an  extra suitcase. Or can you ship it to GKTW?



Is the home health agency you use in FL as well? If so, they might deliver those things for you. Then, you could just carry what you need for the flight (& maybe a lil extra, just in case of delays). 

If not, then I would definitely contact your Wish chapter & see what they can go (GKTW, too).


----------



## aym4Him

aym4Him said:
			
		

> Is the home health agency you use in FL as well? If so, they might deliver those things for you. Then, you could just carry what you need for the flight (& maybe a lil extra, just in case of delays).
> 
> If not, then I would definitely contact your Wish chapter & see what they can go (GKTW, too).



Can do..not go. Sorry. I'm typing on my phone!


----------



## Lilfoot93

blessedmom4 said:


> *We are fortunate enough to be in Florida right now, thanks to my BIL giving us a week at his timeshare. Today we spent at GKTW...VOLUNTEERING!! We had a great time. (Lisa's Wish Trip was October, 2011). All of my children worked in the Ice Cream Parlor, including our WISH Princess.  DH and I worked the pool... it felt good to give back!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David, Rachel, Christian and Lisa​



That is wonderful you are able to go back and volunteer! 



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Please say a little prayer for us. Our wish kid has had a cold and last night he woke up because he was having trouble breathing and was having some "stuff" (don't want to disgust anyone) come up. We were able to get it under control with an albuterol treatment but he has to see his doctor today. They think it might be another round of pneumonia.



Praying for Gavin. Hopefully he gets better quickly! 

Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

onceagain1 said:


> Wow!! That's great!! That's definately something that we would like to do sometime in the future, if we ever had that opportunity. Must be so neat to experience it from both sides of the ice cream bar!!
> *It was amazing and we are so happy to give a little back to the place that was so kind to us.*
> I have another question about MVMCP. I'm getting set to possibly buy our tickets for MVMCP, but am nervous about spending the money. What if our trip gets cancelled, say if my daughter got sick? Is there a refund on the MVMCP tickets? I can't seem to find anything about refunds. And I'd like to buy them in advance to save a bit of money, but perhaps I should wait until say the week before or something.


*Sadly, the party tickets ARE non refundable, even due to illness or bad weather...we experienced that first hand last year and that is all I will say on the subject since I detailed it in our PTR.*


GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Please say a little prayer for us. Our wish kid has had a cold and last night he woke up because he was having trouble breathing and was having some "stuff" (don't want to disgust anyone) come up. We were able to get it under control with an albuterol treatment but he has to see his doctor today. They think it might be another round of pneumonia.


*Prayers for your son and a speedy recovery. Another heart Mom here who fully understands. *


Lilfoot93 said:


> That is wonderful you are able to go back and volunteer!


*We are INCREDIBLY BLESSED for the opportunity and we know it! My BIL made it possible with his timeshare (that used to belong to my husband's parents and they gave it to my BIL). It was nice of him to share with us! 
*


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Abcam said:


> I need to make sure my daughter has her bath chair, formula, oxygen, diapers and wipes...do you pack these things (minus the oxygen) in an  extra suitcase. Or can you ship it to GKTW?



We are in the same boat. We are getting o2 from our DME here at home and MAW is setting up o2 in the room, also we need a compressor and nebulizer. For the smaller things we are shipping a box of supplies ahead of time. Also we are going to ask our DME for formula to be shipped but if not it's going in our fedex box! We are going to pack enough in our bag for a 2 day supply (just in case!) Please let me know if you hear any other ideas!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

onceagain1 said:


> Oooh thanks for the tip, and link, shall check it out asap
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But now, oh yay!!! I'm a heart mom too, I know what you mean. Really hoping that mine can manage to stay healthy on our lead up as well. Hope the meds do the trick and it's all good from here on in!!



Yes I was a little worried to say the least yesterday morning. Gavin was hospitalized 5 times for pnuemonia last year before they did the heart surgery so I am always scared it is coming back. Since his surgery he has only had it once and it was a couple months after surgery. The docs still hold out hope that if he is not pumping that extra "dirty" blood to the lungs we can avoid more pnuemonia. However, immune system= sucky!  So yeah I am babbling but to say the least I was freaking out yesterday and just hoping he gets better quickly today.  Thanks again for everyones thoughts. That is one thing I love about this place. It is the only time I dont feel alone with some of Gavin's "Stuff"


----------



## Momtokcc

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Thank you to everyone for your prayers and concerns! It worked!! He does have bronchitis so he was placed on antibiotics and back on the albuteral treatments at least three times per day (more if we feel it is needed the doc said). They think he will be able to fight it off now that his heart is in better condition. Things like simple colds can turn scary for our kids but I am thinking we are going to be okay  Thanks again everyone!



So happy to hear this!!  Hoping he continues to get better!!


----------



## onceagain1

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Yes I was a little worried to say the least yesterday morning. Gavin was hospitalized 5 times for pnuemonia last year before they did the heart surgery so I am always scared it is coming back. Since his surgery he has only had it once and it was a couple months after surgery. The docs still hold out hope that if he is not pumping that extra "dirty" blood to the lungs we can avoid more pnuemonia. However, immune system= sucky!  So yeah I am babbling but to say the least I was freaking out yesterday and just hoping he gets better quickly today.  Thanks again for everyones thoughts. That is one thing I love about this place. It is the only time I dont feel alone with some of Gavin's "Stuff"



Is he a post Fontan also? That's what Chatterbox is. Never heard it called extra 'dirty' blood to the lungs (Chatterbox has unbalanced AVSD, lots of blood mixing), but it makes sense. I hope he does well over the next while. And I also agree about this place, I think it was one of my first observations. You know everyone on this thread has a solid a appreciation about the little things, and also has wonderful empathy. Both characteristics that I find to be quite lacking in many other areas, unfortunately.

heart hugs to you


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

onceagain1 said:


> Is he a post Fontan also? That's what Chatterbox is. Never heard it called extra 'dirty' blood to the lungs (Chatterbox has unbalanced AVSD, lots of blood mixing), but it makes sense. I hope he does well over the next while. And I also agree about this place, I think it was one of my first observations. You know everyone on this thread has a solid a appreciation about the little things, and also has wonderful empathy. Both characteristics that I find to be quite lacking in many other areas, unfortunately.
> 
> heart hugs to you



Sent you a PM


----------



## yeti5353

not posting much because my lap top is dying and well, its busy time of year.  Glad G is feeling better.

big sis is sick so hoping she keeps it to her self and get well fast.

If you have questions on supply delivery and such I would for sure call or email GKTW because I had just minor questions and they were great, I bet they have seen it all and know the best way to work stuff out.

cool on the give back to GKTW.  doubt I can ever do that but want to look into doing something for them.

It is great to see a list where people get it, and understand too our fears of not making this trip happen.

deb


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

So my planning mind makes me crazy sometimes and then I start to worry! So my kidlets are 4 and I'm thinking car seats and rental cars! Did you gate check your car seat? Did you get one from the rental company? We have so much equipment to lug (daughter has a trach) I can't picture carrying two huge car seats! Advise please!!!


----------



## aym4Him

Emmaswishtrip said:


> So my planning mind makes me crazy sometimes and then I start to worry! So my kidlets are 4 and I'm thinking car seats and rental cars! Did you gate check your car seat? Did you get one from the rental company? We have so much equipment to lug (daughter has a trach) I can't picture carrying two huge car seats! Advise please!!!



DS will be almost 4 when we go to WDW.  He will be riding in his Evenflo Maestro car seat on the plane.  It's lightweight. If you don't have a lightweight seat, you can try the Cosco Scenera (providing it's not too small for your kids- my DS is on the small side for an almost 4 yr old..just at 30 lbs and about 39" tall.).  It's lightweight and very inexpensive.  You could either hook it to your stroller(s) with a d-ring or bungee it to a rolling luggage cart and make an impromptu stroller/stuff hauler .   

I've never rented a seat but I've read stories about them being nasty and inadequate.  

There is controversy over gate-checking/checking as luggage.  I went by the guidelines on car-seat.org and do not check my DS's.  There is a thread under the "Disney for Families" part of this board about this and someone posted yesterday that new guidelines say it's ok to check/gate check. What you decide to do is up to you.  IF you do check it/gate check, get a bag for it and you can even wrap towels or bubble wrap or something around the seat itself before you bag it to make sure it's protected.  I would inspect it like CRAZY once you land.  Take the cover off and make sure the styrofoam isn't cracked, etc.

This is what was posted yesterday but some Car Seat Technicians commented saying that they still wouldn't trust their seat with baggage handlers, etc.  

MACPS, the Manufacturers Alliance for Child Passenger Safety, recently made a statement about gate checking seat:

" Car Seats Gate-Checked or Checked as Luggage
Car seats are designed to withstand most motor vehicle crash forces. In general, the MACPS does not consider a gate-checked car seat or a car seat that is checked as luggage to be one that has experienced forces equivalent to a motor vehicle crash. Once the destination is reached, it is recommended to inspect the car seat to make sure no visual damage has occurred and all aspects of the car seat function properly. (August 2012) "

source: http://saferidenews.com/srndnn/LinkC...s=&tabid=352

Good luck!


----------



## aym4Him

With your daughter's special needs, do you think it would be possible to contact the airline ahead of time to see if you guys could get assistance getting thru the airport?  You know, the golf cart thing?  That way you wouldn't be hauling all that stuff yourselves.  If you're not comfy doing that, I would definitely ask your Wish Granter(s) to see what they think.

Just a thought!


----------



## Indykjt

We have actually had lots of discussion regarding a car seat for our Wish Kid.  We finally decided he needed a new one any way, so we got one that is FAA approved for use in flight.  We will just have it all the way through our trip, and not need to worry about checking it or renting one.  MAW had offered to rent us one when we got to Orlando, and provide us with a harness for the flight.  We just figured this way would be easiest.

Last week we got some really cool news for Braden. He was chosen by Riley Hospital (his "home" hospital here in Indy), as a Coin Toss Kid for an upcoming Indianapolis Colts vs. Green Bay Packers game at Lucas Oil Stadium! They are providing tickets for our family for the game, a limo to and from the game, Braden and I get to go down on the field before the game, and then he gets to be with the captains from both teams and the refs for the coin toss! He will also be featured in the program for that days game! The game also happens to be exactly one week before we leave on his wish trip!!!

Tonight was also a great night... it was Braden's Wish Party! His party was held at Coldstone Creamery, and he had a blast!  We have updated his PTR with pics!!!  Just over two weeks to go...


----------



## jjmomof4

We've arrived at GKTW and it's wonderful!

Off to IOA tomorrow and then back to enjoy the Christmas party. Looking forward to a wonderful week of memories and fun! Thank you again everyone for the advice and input. I feel so relaxed and stress free, our week is planned out, with lots of room for change as needed, and I am ready to enjoy!

Colin, who is not so much a Mickey fan, was overwhelmed with his surprises from GKTW when we arrived, and said over and over by bed time that his Mickey stuffed animal was his favorite ever!

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## aym4Him

Indykjt said:
			
		

> Last week we got some really cool news for Braden. He was chosen by Riley Hospital (his "home" hospital here in Indy), as a Coin Toss Kid for an upcoming Indianapolis Colts vs. Green Bay Packers game at Lucas Oil Stadium! They are providing tickets for our family for the game, a limo to and from the game, Braden and I get to go down on the field before the game, and then he gets to be with the captains from both teams and the refs for the coin toss! He will also be featured in the program for that days game! The game also happens to be exactly one week before we leave on his wish trip!!!
> 
> Tonight was also a great night... it was Braden's Wish Party! His party was held at Coldstone Creamery, and he had a blast!  We have updated his PTR with pics!!!  Just over two weeks to go...



Very awesome!!!


----------



## aym4Him

jjmomof4 said:
			
		

> We've arrived at GKTW and it's wonderful!
> 
> Off to IOA tomorrow and then back to enjoy the Christmas party. Looking forward to a wonderful week of memories and fun! Thank you again everyone for the advice and input. I feel so relaxed and stress free, our week is planned out, with lots of room for change as needed, and I am ready to enjoy!
> 
> Colin, who is not so much a Mickey fan, was overwhelmed with his surprises from GKTW when we arrived, and said over and over by bed time that his Mickey stuffed animal was his favorite ever!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer



Woo-hoo!!! Can't wait to hear more! But you can wait til you get home. ;-) Go and make some memories!!

Awwww..Glad Colin loves his Mickey!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Last week we got some really cool news for Braden. He was chosen by Riley Hospital (his "home" hospital here in Indy) said:


> That is so cool! I hope you guys have a great time at the game! I'll go check out your PTR for pics! Cold Stone sounds like a great place for a send off party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jjmomof4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've arrived at GKTW and it's wonderful!
> 
> Off to IOA tomorrow and then back to enjoy the Christmas party. Looking forward to a wonderful week of memories and fun! Thank you again everyone for the advice and input. I feel so relaxed and stress free, our week is planned out, with lots of room for change as needed, and I am ready to enjoy!
> 
> Colin, who is not so much a Mickey fan, was overwhelmed with his surprises from GKTW when we arrived, and said over and over by bed time that his Mickey stuffed animal was his favorite ever!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys have a magical time!
> 
> Jackie
Click to expand...


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Ok so we leave for GKTW Monday am . I got disifcent wipes for the plain but did not even think about the rental car or rental strollers ect .. Back to walmart i go We are all packed  . Well all most meds go in the morning of and doing carry ons Friday


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

jjmomof4 said:


> We've arrived at GKTW and it's wonderful!
> 
> Off to IOA tomorrow and then back to enjoy the Christmas party. Looking forward to a wonderful week of memories and fun! Thank you again everyone for the advice and input. I feel so relaxed and stress free, our week is planned out, with lots of room for change as needed, and I am ready to enjoy!
> 
> Colin, who is not so much a Mickey fan, was overwhelmed with his surprises from GKTW when we arrived, and said over and over by bed time that his Mickey stuffed animal was his favorite ever!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer



AWESOME! I hope you guys have a blast, as I am sure you will  Cant wait to hear all about the trip


----------



## Mama2Josh

We've got dates!! Oct 29 - Nov 4. And we're staying at GKTW!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aym4Him

Mama2Josh said:


> We've got dates!! Oct 29 - Nov 4. And we're staying at GKTW!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!






Yay for dates!! It won't be long now!


----------



## newdrama12

Mama2Josh said:


> We've got dates!! Oct 29 - Nov 4. And we're staying at GKTW!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!



Just so you know, GKTW is changing the entertainment schedule a little that week. The halloween party is being switched with Village Idol. So, the night of Halloween will be the GKTW Halloween Party and Village Idol will be the night you arrive.


----------



## aym4Him

Y'all...Please pray for David.  He's not doing well at all and is back in the ICU.  Last week, the hope was that he could come home for a while but I'm not sure if he'll pull through...he's really struggling.  (Can't remember where I shared about him but they found out he's not a candidate for a heart transplant earlier this week).  http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood

Thanks.  My heart is shattered.  He's had such ups and downs since the Fontan and it's just been heartbreaking.  I can't fathom how his parents have felt but I know how emotional and exhausted I have been.  I'm sure it's .0000010% of how they've felt.  I just want him to bounce back and have some fun for a bit.  He's been so sick the past few days.  

Sorry to be a bummer right now amidst all this celebration but I know you guys understand.  

Please pray and share with everyone you know.  Let's storm the gates of Heaven with this family as they are on their knees for their little warrior.  

Thank you so much.  

Bleargh. I need a hug or twenty.


----------



## Momtokcc

Mama2Josh said:


> We've got dates!! Oct 29 - Nov 4. And we're staying at GKTW!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!



WooHoo - yay for dates!!!  It is so close too!


----------



## Momtokcc

aym4Him said:


> Y'all...Please pray for David.  He's not doing well at all and is back in the ICU.  Last week, the hope was that he could come home for a while but I'm not sure if he'll pull through...he's really struggling.  (Can't remember where I shared about him but they found out he's not a candidate for a heart transplant earlier this week).  http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood
> 
> Thanks.  My heart is shattered.  He's had such ups and downs since the Fontan and it's just been heartbreaking.  I can't fathom how his parents have felt but I know how emotional and exhausted I have been.  I'm sure it's .0000010% of how they've felt.  I just want him to bounce back and have some fun for a bit.  He's been so sick the past few days.
> 
> Sorry to be a bummer right now amidst all this celebration but I know you guys understand.
> 
> Please pray and share with everyone you know.  Let's storm the gates of Heaven with this family as they are on their knees for their little warrior.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Bleargh. I need a hug or twenty.



Amy,
That just breaks my heart - I will pray for David and his family - and for you too since I know how heavy your heart is too.  Hugs to you too...I know your heart is hurting as well.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Ok every one I need to pick your brains .. I know i packed every thing so far but what is the one thing that you forget to pack that u need ????


----------



## Momtokcc

jmerchlinsky said:


> Ok every one I need to pick your brains .. I know i packed every thing so far but what is the one thing that you forget to pack that u need ????



I don't know, but I am thinking about that too and I haven't started to pack yet.  I just try to go through my entire day and think of everything I need, then I try to think of things we will do while we are there and think of the things we will need.  I know...not much help.  We never get to go on vacations, so I am afraid I will forget to pack something too.  I hope you have everything!!


----------



## Momtokcc

Speaking of packing - I am most nervous about packing all of the medical stuff and dealing with the airport.  I haven't flown since probably like the late 90's and had no medical stuff to deal with then and only one child.  Cade's formula is powder, he takes 9 meds that are liquid, 7 that are not liquid - one of those is just his emergency solu-cortef which is shot (not in a pen device so we have the needles and stuff) but we have to carry that everywhere).  We have his feeding supplies - he uses a feeding pump at night, but we do boluses during the day too.  Do they consider pullup type things and booster pads medical (he's 10)?  I always put the containers I use to premix his formula in with that bag too, but can I do that?  I'll have his extra mickey button and stuff to replace it w/ in there too and a cpap machine.  I just don't know how all of it is going to work.  They are supposed to have an IV pole at GKTW for us b/c his feeding pump won't work without one.  I don't want to be stressing about this, but I am....help!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Momtokcc said:
			
		

> Speaking of packing - I am most nervous about packing all of the medical stuff and dealing with the airport.  I haven't flown since probably like the late 90's and had no medical stuff to deal with then and only one child.  Cade's formula is powder, he takes 9 meds that are liquid, 7 that are not liquid - one of those is just his emergency solu-cortef which is shot (not in a pen device so we have the needles and stuff) but we have to carry that everywhere).  We have his feeding supplies - he uses a feeding pump at night, but we do boluses during the day too.  Do they consider pullup type things and booster pads medical (he's 10)?  I always put the containers I use to premix his formula in with that bag too, but can I do that?  I'll have his extra mickey button and stuff to replace it w/ in there too and a cpap machine.  I just don't know how all of it is going to work.  They are supposed to have an IV pole at GKTW for us b/c his feeding pump won't work without one.  I don't want to be stressing about this, but I am....help!



 My son is 8 and uses diapers and pull-ups too. We are shipping them down to gktw separately so I don't have to haul a weeks worth on the plane. We are going to FedEx his non essential medical supplies so I don't have to worry about getting them through security. I'm sending the bulk of his pediasure down that way also.  His meds and needles should have no problems as long as they are labeled with scripts.


----------



## aym4Him

Momtokcc said:


> Amy,
> That just breaks my heart - I will pray for David and his family - and for you too since I know how heavy your heart is too.  Hugs to you too...I know your heart is hurting as well.



Thank you so much.  



jmerchlinsky said:


> Ok every one I need to pick your brains .. I know i packed every thing so far but what is the one thing that you forget to pack that u need ????



Hopefully, anything that we forget (Yes, I know I'll forget something!) will be able to be found at Wal-Mart.  I have forgotten feminine products or extra diapers for E before.  Thankfully, both could be bought elsewhere.  Ibuprofen and bandaids, too.  



Momtokcc said:


> Speaking of packing - I am most nervous about packing all of the medical stuff and dealing with the airport.  I haven't flown since probably like the late 90's and had no medical stuff to deal with then and only one child.  Cade's formula is powder, he takes 9 meds that are liquid, 7 that are not liquid - one of those is just his emergency solu-cortef which is shot (not in a pen device so we have the needles and stuff) but we have to carry that everywhere).  We have his feeding supplies - he uses a feeding pump at night, but we do boluses during the day too.  Do they consider pullup type things and booster pads medical (he's 10)?  I always put the containers I use to premix his formula in with that bag too, but can I do that?  I'll have his extra mickey button and stuff to replace it w/ in there too and a cpap machine.  I just don't know how all of it is going to work.  They are supposed to have an IV pole at GKTW for us b/c his feeding pump won't work without one.  I don't want to be stressing about this, but I am....help!



I wish I could help here.  I haven't had to deal with that and will only be dealing with mine and DH's RX meds.  I planned on bringing some liquid meds (OTC) for E, just in case, but I might hold off and buy them if needed.

Since you said GKTW will have the IV pole, I guess you asked them for advice on the rest of the things you will need to bring?  (as far as logistics)  I'm sure someone will come along and help (I see someone already has!).  

As for one of the things I'm thinking about...and this is SO not important...I'm trying to decide whether or not to bring my DSLR on the trip.  It takes the best pictures but I'm worried about keeping up with it at WDW, especially on rides.  We do have a point and shoot that's waterproof and shock proof but it really only takes good pix in daylight and the shutter speed isn't nearly as fast as the "big camera."  Ugh.  This is a trip of a lifetime and I don't want to miss things....but maybe not having my big camera will help me actually take more in....but then getting bad shots might make me crazy .  I'm not a photographer at all..I don't even know how to work all the settings on my cameras (I know..sad, right?) but I'm working on it and my goal is to be proficient (or at least more advanced!) than I am now.  Thoughts??

I haven't heard any updates on David today.  I'm really hoping that antibiotic they put him on doesn't cause more harm than good...


----------



## yeti5353

Momtokcc said:


> Speaking of packing - I am most nervous about packing all of the medical stuff and dealing with the airport.  I haven't flown since probably like the late 90's and had no medical stuff to deal with then and only one child.  Cade's formula is powder, he takes 9 meds that are liquid, 7 that are not liquid - one of those is just his emergency solu-cortef which is shot (not in a pen device so we have the needles and stuff) but we have to carry that everywhere).  We have his feeding supplies - he uses a feeding pump at night, but we do boluses during the day too.  Do they consider pullup type things and booster pads medical (he's 10)?  I always put the containers I use to premix his formula in with that bag too, but can I do that?  I'll have his extra mickey button and stuff to replace it w/ in there too and a cpap machine.  I just don't know how all of it is going to work.  They are supposed to have an IV pole at GKTW for us b/c his feeding pump won't work without one.  I don't want to be stressing about this, but I am....help!



I dont know all the naswers but I have heard cpap machines have to be tested.  pack stuff in batches of zip lock bags so they can be examined easily without opening the bag and ALLOW EXTRA TIME  at security.  I have heard many times that orlando is tough to get thru coming home.


----------



## yeti5353

[
Last week we got some really cool news for Braden. He was chosen by Riley Hospital (his "home" hospital here in Indy), as a Coin Toss Kid for an upcoming Indianapolis Colts vs. Green Bay Packers game at Lucas Oil Stadium! They are providing tickets for our family for the game, a limo to and from the game, Braden and I get to go down on the field before the game, and then he gets to be with the captains from both teams and the refs for the coin toss! He will also be featured in the program for that days game! The game also happens to be exactly one week before we leave on his wish trip!!!

Tonight was also a great night... it was Braden's Wish Party! His party was held at Coldstone Creamery, and he had a blast!  We have updated his PTR with pics!!!  Just over two weeks to go...[/QUOTE]

So very cool!  take lots of photos! some of this stuff will be as important to remember as the wish.   I plan to make a photo book as well as the family photo book so M can bring it with to the hospital etc.   I will include the wish enhancement stuff as well


----------



## yeti5353

allears.net has lots of great disney advice too.  here is a link to what to take in the park

http://allears.net/pl/tote.htm


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

YAY!! So excited! We bought our Dining with Shamu tickets today  

So with the packing thing.... I am taking an extra carryon for all of Gavin's stuff (nebulizer, albuterol, 9 meds, pullups, and wipes). I would ask about sending stuff ahead of time if any of your things can be. You might talk to the airline though, they may allow you to check more things possibly without charge if they are feeling generous.. I will cross my fingers for you.


----------



## hanori

Hi we are going to be at GKTW on Oct 23-29, Orion (wish boy) will be turning 5 while we are there, We are so excited and reading all these makes me even more excited. 





http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46298056&posted=1#post46298056


----------



## yeti5353

hanori said:


> Hi we are going to be at GKTW on Oct 23-29, Orion (wish boy) will be turning 5 while we are there, We are so excited and reading all these makes me even more excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46298056&posted=1#post46298056



welcome!  we will be there part of that time!

we got a letter from GKTW today, so exciting to get something official!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

yeti5353 said:


> welcome!  we will be there part of that time!
> 
> we got a letter from GKTW today, so exciting to get something official!



We got ours today too!!


----------



## Miamakesawish

We leave on Tuesday!!  We can hardly wait.  This is going to be so magical! A huge thank you to everyone and their trip reports.  It has been so helpful!


----------



## yeti5353

Miamakesawish said:


> We leave on Tuesday!!  We can hardly wait.  This is going to be so magical! A huge thank you to everyone and their trip reports.  It has been so helpful!



Have a super time!


----------



## maroo

onceagain1 said:


> So I was wondering about buying the tickets in advance for Mickey's Christmas parade (can't think of the proper acronym at the moment ). If I'm going to need a specific date, do I need to figure that out asap? Do tickets sell out quickly for dates the closer you get to Christmas? The dates that I would be interested in for the parade are either Dec 16th or Dec 18th.
> 
> Another question, so if I'm interested in the Osborne lights, at Hollywood Studios, wondering your thoughts on planning this. YDD, Busypants will be about 2.5yrs old and would still need naps, more assuredly on certain days more than others, like when we're out later than the usual bedtime. So if we do the parade, we'll hang out at GKTW and she will have her nap before going to Disney and the parade (as mentioned by someone else). In order to see the Osborne lights I'm thinking we'll either spend the morning at GKTW or somewhere else like SeaWorld or Universal. Then she can nap while we drive over to Hollywood studios (or at GKTW). Just wondering if others think the kids 2.5yrs and 6.5yrs would enjoy puttering around Hollywood Studios while waiting for it to be dark enough for the Osborne lights. My initial thinking is that I wouldn't want to park hop from somewhere else, it just seems a bit challenging with what will possibly be two potentially cranky kids...thoughts?
> 
> Okaaaaayyy!!! Think I just answered my own question. There's Toy Story and Cars themed attractions there! Those are Chatterbox's 'want to see' things - yay!!




On a wish trip - I would WAIT until the week before or even a couple of days before - to purchase tickets.  You are still considered "advanced" if you buy them just 2 days before the party and then you will have a better idea of the weather and the health of your kiddos.   

DHS has a TON of things to do!   I think you can definitely find many things to do - they will love the Toy Story ride - there are lots of great things and shows to see, etc.  

And you will be "spending" one of your tickets to Disney - you only get three days worth? 
Usually families pack a lot into those days?  You could do AK in the morning and go to a show or two or something and then go to DHS?  Or some other park that you only have a few things on your list for...??






blessedmom4 said:


> *We are fortunate enough to be in Florida right now, thanks to my BIL giving us a week at his timeshare. Today we spent at GKTW...VOLUNTEERING!! We had a great time. (Lisa's Wish Trip was October, 2011). All of my children worked in the Ice Cream Parlor, including our WISH Princess.  DH and I worked the pool... it felt good to give back!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David, Rachel, Christian and Lisa​







onceagain1 said:


> Wow!! That's great!! That's definately something that we would like to do sometime in the future, if we ever had that opportunity. Must be so neat to experience it from both sides of the ice cream bar!!
> 
> I have another question about MVMCP. I'm getting set to possibly buy our tickets for MVMCP, but am nervous about spending the money. What if our trip gets cancelled, say if my daughter got sick? Is there a refund on the MVMCP tickets? I can't seem to find anything about refunds. And I'd like to buy them in advance to save a bit of money, but perhaps I should wait until say the week before or something.



There is no refund option... Although, if your Wish Trip gets canceled, I would have a serious conversation with someone at Disney and I think someone would have heart enough to refund you (or you could sell the tickets).  

But I would not buy the tickets until 2 days before the party.  You still get the benefit of buying them early for pricing and you will know the weather better and how well your kids are doing on the trip.



yeti5353 said:


> thanks for all the great wheel chair tips.
> 
> Make a wish is paying for one bag per person for us.  I dont think we will check 3 bags going down but will we will have a large folding duffle in one suitcase for the way back.
> 
> we tye dyed mickey head shirts today.  I will have a hard time letting them sit for a couple days!!!  I really am anxious to see how they turned out.



post pics!!!!  



jmerchlinsky said:


> Did any one need to add gas to there rental for the week ? Just looking at the budget ..



?  I have heard them say to bring it back empty...usually you have to fill up a rental car, but I think MAW likes to cover the gas.  But depending on the size of the vehicle, gas mileage, etc...I would budget some money for gas!



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Please say a little prayer for us. Our wish kid has had a cold and last night he woke up because he was having trouble breathing and was having some "stuff" (don't want to disgust anyone) come up. We were able to get it under control with an albuterol treatment but he has to see his doctor today. They think it might be another round of pneumonia.







aym4Him said:


> OOOH!! I wanna see pics and did you follow a particular tutorial?  I kind of want to try although DH likely won't wear tye dye.  My FIL will be all over it, however (60's kid!).







Momtokcc said:


> Thanks for your input Maroo.  I think I am going back to my original plan of not going.  I do think it would be too much for him, and we would see that the next day and that really would not be worth it.







GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Thank you to everyone for your prayers and concerns! It worked!! He does have bronchitis so he was placed on antibiotics and back on the albuteral treatments at least three times per day (more if we feel it is needed the doc said). They think he will be able to fight it off now that his heart is in better condition. Things like simple colds can turn scary for our kids but I am thinking we are going to be okay Thanks again everyone!



Lauren got a pretty nasty case of "deep" bronchitis last week, too - She is feeling MUCH better now, though!



Abcam said:


> I need to make sure my daughter has her bath chair, formula, oxygen, diapers and wipes...do you pack these things (minus the oxygen) in an  extra suitcase. Or can you ship it to GKTW?



I would DEFINITELY have them set up O2 before you leave.  And if you need it ON the plane, then call the airline, too - they usually have to clear this. 

We rented a bath table thing the 2nd time we went to Disney and it was VERY nice and easy to do!  MAW can set that up for you, too!

Formula - I would bring 2-3 days worth in case of something strange with the shipment - and have the rest shipped to GKTW.  They are used to getting the shipments, so they will be great with it!  

Diapers and wipes - We get at Walmart unless you need a certain kind.  If you use special ones, then those can be shipped, too!  



aym4Him said:


> Is the home health agency you use in FL as well? If so, they might deliver those things for you. Then, you could just carry what you need for the flight (& maybe a lil extra, just in case of delays).
> 
> If not, then I would definitely contact your Wish chapter & see what they can go (GKTW, too).



Exactly!  



Emmaswishtrip said:


> We are in the same boat. We are getting o2 from our DME here at home and MAW is setting up o2 in the room, also we need a compressor and nebulizer. For the smaller things we are shipping a box of supplies ahead of time. Also we are going to ask our DME for formula to be shipped but if not it's going in our fedex box! We are going to pack enough in our bag for a 2 day supply (just in case!) Please let me know if you hear any other ideas!







GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Yes I was a little worried to say the least yesterday morning. Gavin was hospitalized 5 times for pnuemonia last year before they did the heart surgery so I am always scared it is coming back. Since his surgery he has only had it once and it was a couple months after surgery. The docs still hold out hope that if he is not pumping that extra "dirty" blood to the lungs we can avoid more pnuemonia. However, immune system= sucky!  So yeah I am babbling but to say the least I was freaking out yesterday and just hoping he gets better quickly today.  Thanks again for everyones thoughts. That is one thing I love about this place. It is the only time I dont feel alone with some of Gavin's "Stuff"



I am so glad you are encouraged by being here on the DIS!  And the wish trippers thread!!  



onceagain1 said:


> Is he a post Fontan also? That's what Chatterbox is. Never heard it called extra 'dirty' blood to the lungs (Chatterbox has unbalanced AVSD, lots of blood mixing), but it makes sense. I hope he does well over the next while. And I also agree about this place, I think it was one of my first observations. You know everyone on this thread has a solid a appreciation about the little things, and also has wonderful empathy. Both characteristics that I find to be quite lacking in many other areas, unfortunately.
> 
> heart hugs to you







Emmaswishtrip said:


> So my planning mind makes me crazy sometimes and then I start to worry! So my kidlets are 4 and I'm thinking car seats and rental cars! Did you gate check your car seat? Did you get one from the rental company? We have so much equipment to lug (daughter has a trach) I can't picture carrying two huge car seats! Advise please!!!



Looks like you got lots of advice here!   

I recommend an FAA approved car seat so she can be in that in the plane, if she needs it.  You will have help from GKTW (a Greeter) that can help you with the bags.  



aym4Him said:


> DS will be almost 4 when we go to WDW.  He will be riding in his Evenflo Maestro car seat on the plane.  It's lightweight. If you don't have a lightweight seat, you can try the Cosco Scenera (providing it's not too small for your kids- my DS is on the small side for an almost 4 yr old..just at 30 lbs and about 39" tall.).  It's lightweight and very inexpensive.  You could either hook it to your stroller(s) with a d-ring or bungee it to a rolling luggage cart and make an impromptu stroller/stuff hauler.
> 
> I've never rented a seat but I've read stories about them being nasty and inadequate.
> 
> There is controversy over gate-checking/checking as luggage.  I went by the guidelines on car-seat.org and do not check my DS's.  There is a thread under the "Disney for Families" part of this board about this and someone posted yesterday that new guidelines say it's ok to check/gate check. What you decide to do is up to you.  IF you do check it/gate check, get a bag for it and you can even wrap towels or bubble wrap or something around the seat itself before you bag it to make sure it's protected.  I would inspect it like CRAZY once you land.  Take the cover off and make sure the styrofoam isn't cracked, etc.
> 
> This is what was posted yesterday but some Car Seat Technicians commented saying that they still wouldn't trust their seat with baggage handlers, etc.
> 
> MACPS, the Manufacturers Alliance for Child Passenger Safety, recently made a statement about gate checking seat:
> 
> " Car Seats Gate-Checked or Checked as Luggage
> Car seats are designed to withstand most motor vehicle crash forces. In general, the MACPS does not consider a gate-checked car seat or a car seat that is checked as luggage to be one that has experienced forces equivalent to a motor vehicle crash. Once the destination is reached, it is recommended to inspect the car seat to make sure no visual damage has occurred and all aspects of the car seat function properly. (August 2012) "
> 
> source: http://saferidenews.com/srndnn/LinkC...s=&tabid=352
> 
> Good luck!







aym4Him said:


> With your daughter's special needs, do you think it would be possible to contact the airline ahead of time to see if you guys could get assistance getting thru the airport?  You know, the golf cart thing?  That way you wouldn't be hauling all that stuff yourselves.  If you're not comfy doing that, I would definitely ask your Wish Granter(s) to see what they think.
> 
> Just a thought!







Indykjt said:


> We have actually had lots of discussion regarding a car seat for our Wish Kid.  We finally decided he needed a new one any way, so we got one that is FAA approved for use in flight.  We will just have it all the way through our trip, and not need to worry about checking it or renting one.  MAW had offered to rent us one when we got to Orlando, and provide us with a harness for the flight.  We just figured this way would be easiest.
> 
> Last week we got some really cool news for Braden. He was chosen by Riley Hospital (his "home" hospital here in Indy), as a Coin Toss Kid for an upcoming Indianapolis Colts vs. Green Bay Packers game at Lucas Oil Stadium! They are providing tickets for our family for the game, a limo to and from the game, Braden and I get to go down on the field before the game, and then he gets to be with the captains from both teams and the refs for the coin toss! He will also be featured in the program for that days game! The game also happens to be exactly one week before we leave on his wish trip!!!
> 
> Tonight was also a great night... it was Braden's Wish Party! His party was held at Coldstone Creamery, and he had a blast!  We have updated his PTR with pics!!!  Just over two weeks to go...







jjmomof4 said:


> We've arrived at GKTW and it's wonderful!
> 
> Off to IOA tomorrow and then back to enjoy the Christmas party. Looking forward to a wonderful week of memories and fun! Thank you again everyone for the advice and input. I feel so relaxed and stress free, our week is planned out, with lots of room for change as needed, and I am ready to enjoy!
> 
> Colin, who is not so much a Mickey fan, was overwhelmed with his surprises from GKTW when we arrived, and said over and over by bed time that his Mickey stuffed animal was his favorite ever!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer


----------



## carebearkidney

I know I've been MIA for a while now - we have been having some health issues with Matthew. They are testing for leukemia and just this weekend he's been complaining of tummy pain/tenderness. He's on a feeding tube, and it was pulled out while he was playing with his brother last week. His white count is very low and he is neutropenic at the moment also - so I thought maybe his inner stomach lining was irritated and it would just take time to heal. Well, now he is bleeding (no granulation tissue though) and started running a 102 fever tonight. I'm calling GI in the morning. It's just been crazy! But I promise I'm not gone... well, maybe mentally. But I'll be back - just haven't had to time to get on as much with my baby under the weather.


----------



## yeti5353

carebearkidney said:


> I know I've been MIA for a while now - we have been having some health issues with Matthew. They are testing for leukemia and just this weekend he's been complaining of tummy pain/tenderness. He's on a feeding tube, and it was pulled out while he was playing with his brother last week. His white count is very low and he is neutropenic at the moment also - so I thought maybe his inner stomach lining was irritated and it would just take time to heal. Well, now he is bleeding (no granulation tissue though) and started running a 102 fever tonight. I'm calling GI in the morning. It's just been crazy! But I promise I'm not gone... well, maybe mentally. But I'll be back - just haven't had to time to get on as much with my baby under the weather.



prayers for  you!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Miamakesawish said:


> We leave on Tuesday!!  We can hardly wait.  This is going to be so magical! A huge thank you to everyone and their trip reports.  It has been so helpful!



That is coming up fast! I can't wait to hear all about it! 



carebearkidney said:


> I know I've been MIA for a while now - we have been having some health issues with Matthew. They are testing for leukemia and just this weekend he's been complaining of tummy pain/tenderness. He's on a feeding tube, and it was pulled out while he was playing with his brother last week. His white count is very low and he is neutropenic at the moment also - so I thought maybe his inner stomach lining was irritated and it would just take time to heal. Well, now he is bleeding (no granulation tissue though) and started running a 102 fever tonight. I'm calling GI in the morning. It's just been crazy! But I promise I'm not gone... well, maybe mentally. But I'll be back - just haven't had to time to get on as much with my baby under the weather.



Praying for sweet Matthew.

Jackie


----------



## michiml03

I know I have asked this before and please forgive me but can someone verify the days and times of the parties at GKTW? I was browsing through the Village Guide and said that the parties were on different days then I was told. I'm just trying to get my plans done this week since we leave on 10/14  TIA


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

carebearkidney said:


> I know I've been MIA for a while now - we have been having some health issues with Matthew. They are testing for leukemia and just this weekend he's been complaining of tummy pain/tenderness. He's on a feeding tube, and it was pulled out while he was playing with his brother last week. His white count is very low and he is neutropenic at the moment also - so I thought maybe his inner stomach lining was irritated and it would just take time to heal. Well, now he is bleeding (no granulation tissue though) and started running a 102 fever tonight. I'm calling GI in the morning. It's just been crazy! But I promise I'm not gone... well, maybe mentally. But I'll be back - just haven't had to time to get on as much with my baby under the weather.



I am so sorry to hear this! Praying and hoping the best for you and your little one


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

michiml03 said:


> I know I have asked this before and please forgive me but can someone verify the days and times of the parties at GKTW? I was browsing through the Village Guide and said that the parties were on different days then I was told. I'm just trying to get my plans done this week since we leave on 10/14  TIA



This is what I have:
Sunday: AM- Scrapbooking, PM-Candyland Game
Monday: AM- Disney Character Photos; PM- Halloween Party
Tuesday: AM- Nick Characters; PM- Mayor Clayton's Birthday party
Wednesday: AM- Pony Rides; PM- Village Idol
Thursday: AM- Disney Characters; PM- Winter Wonderland
Friday: AM- Univeral Characters; PM- Tea Party and Princess and Pirate Party
Saturday: AM- Horse rides; PM- Pool Party

Hope this helps! It looks like we will be there at the same time  We can't wait!


----------



## Momtokcc

hanori said:


> Hi we are going to be at GKTW on Oct 23-29, Orion (wish boy) will be turning 5 while we are there, We are so excited and reading all these makes me even more excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46298056&posted=1#post46298056



We will be there for part of that time too!!  It it sooooo close!!!


----------



## KaylaM

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> This is what I have:
> Sunday: AM- Scrapbooking, PM-Candyland Game
> Monday: AM- Disney Character Photos; PM- Halloween Party
> Tuesday: AM- Nick Characters; PM- Mayor Clayton's Birthday party
> Wednesday: AM- Pony Rides; PM- Village Idol
> Thursday: AM- Disney Characters; PM- Winter Wonderland
> Friday: AM- Univeral Characters; PM- Tea Party and Princess and Pirate Party
> Saturday: AM- Horse rides; PM- Pool Party
> 
> Hope this helps! It looks like we will be there at the same time  We can't wait!



Do you know if this is going to be the same schedule Nov 18-24? Or do you know where I can get the schedule for that week? We are going to be there then and I don't want to miss anything, especially Disney and Nick Characters. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## aym4Him

KaylaM said:
			
		

> Do you know if this is going to be the same schedule Nov 18-24? Or do you know where I can get the schedule for that week? We are going to be there then and I don't want to miss anything, especially Disney and Nick Characters.
> 
> Thank you so much.



I pretty sure it will be the same. I actually emailed GKTW and asked about it b/c I wanted to make sure we planned according to what we wanted to be at GKTW for.  We are going the week before you . 

If you want to be certain, shoot them an email.


----------



## KaylaM

aym4Him said:


> I pretty sure it will be the same. I actually emailed GKTW and asked about it b/c I wanted to make sure we planned according to what we wanted to be at GKTW for.  We are going the week before you .
> 
> If you want to be certain, shoot them an email.



Thank you... I sent them a message.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

KaylaM said:


> Do you know if this is going to be the same schedule Nov 18-24? Or do you know where I can get the schedule for that week? We are going to be there then and I don't want to miss anything, especially Disney and Nick Characters.
> 
> Thank you so much.



I am pretty sure they keep them the same unless it is a holiday. I think emailing them is a safe idea though


----------



## KaylaM

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I am pretty sure they keep them the same unless it is a holiday. I think emailing them is a safe idea though



Its over Thanksgiving - I did email them. I will see what they say and let everyone here know..


----------



## sarsop524

We are flying in on Nov. 18 as well!  Can't wait!



KaylaM said:


> Do you know if this is going to be the same schedule Nov 18-24? Or do you know where I can get the schedule for that week? We are going to be there then and I don't want to miss anything, especially Disney and Nick Characters.
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## sarsop524

I know we are still a ways out compared to some of you...but it was an exciting day in our house today!  Our wish coordinator sent us a countdown calendar that the girls can put stickers on, and it began today!  When the calendars arrived it seemed so dar off, but now we are only a month and a half away!!  

My mom and her husband just made reservations to stay in Kississmee for three nights while we are down there...I know I have read this before but I am too lazy to search tonight.  It does say that guests may purchase meals at GKTW, correct??

Happy travels to all of you leaving soon!


----------



## KaylaM

Very cool.. 

Sounds like a lot of you are getting such cool things way before your trips... My daughter hasn't gotten anything. Just dates and flight itinerary. She meets with her wish coordinator the Monday before we fly out to get our flight tickets and car rental information, otherwise, I am not aware of anything else. I'm trying to make this as special as possible. She LOVES Mickey.


----------



## newdrama12

sarsop524 said:


> I know we are still a ways out compared to some of you...but it was an exciting day in our house today!  Our wish coordinator sent us a countdown calendar that the girls can put stickers on, and it began today!  When the calendars arrived it seemed so dar off, but now we are only a month and a half away!!
> 
> My mom and her husband just made reservations to stay in Kississmee for three nights while we are down there...I know I have read this before but I am too lazy to search tonight.  It does say that guests may purchase meals at GKTW, correct??
> 
> Happy travels to all of you leaving soon!



Yes, guests can purchase meals. I believe that they are $5 a piece. I will check Wednesday night, when I'm back in the Village to volunteer to make sure though.


----------



## sarsop524

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, guests can purchase meals. I believe that they are $5 a piece. I will check Wednesday night, when I'm back in the Village to volunteer to make sure though.




Thanks!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

I have yet another question... well actually 2... We found out that family we do not see very often are actually going to be at Disney the same time that we are. Are they alloweed to come visit and possibly swim with us at GKTW? We can always go to their hotel but it is easier with Gavin to stay close to "home." 

Also, so everyone keeps saying to bring ponchos and umbrellas... Does it rain everyday still in October? I know they said the rainy season runs through September but it looks like rain all this week. We are planning to bring ponchos but wondered for how long does it rain and how bad? Thanks again everyone


----------



## that's nice

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I have yet another question... well actually 2... We found out that family we do not see very often are actually going to be at Disney the same time that we are. Are they alloweed to come visit and possibly swim with us at GKTW? We can always go to their hotel but it is easier with Gavin to stay close to "home."


Yes they can come visit. I'm pretty sure they just have to check in when they get there.



> Also, so everyone keeps saying to bring ponchos and umbrellas... Does it rain everyday still in October? I know they said the rainy season runs through September but it looks like rain all this week. We are planning to bring ponchos but wondered for how long does it rain and how bad? Thanks again everyone


Florida has occasional showers.. best bet is to goto the dollar store before you go and pick up a few ponchos. If you need them then you have them and don't have to spend $10 for one in the parks. They are also good to cover a stroller or backpack. When you are done with them just throw them away- they will never fold back up and fit nicely in the plastic.


----------



## that's nice

blessedmom4 said:


> *We are fortunate enough to be in Florida right now, thanks to my BIL giving us a week at his timeshare. Today we spent at GKTW...VOLUNTEERING!! We had a great time. (Lisa's Wish Trip was October, 2011). All of my children worked in the Ice Cream Parlor, including our WISH Princess.  DH and I worked the pool... it felt good to give back!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David, Rachel, Christian and Lisa​



That is so awesome Judy!!!!!

Once our little ones get bigger we will be going back to volunteer too!!!!


----------



## Momtokcc

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Also, so everyone keeps saying to bring ponchos and umbrellas... Does it rain everyday still in October? I know they said the rainy season runs through September but it looks like rain all this week. We are planning to bring ponchos but wondered for how long does it rain and how bad? Thanks again everyone



I was going to go buy some before we left to have just in case - but my sister is letting me borrow her Disney ones (they go often) she has 4, so if it rains we will only have to buy one.  I am guessing that some pop up thunderstorms or showers could still happen so I would want to have them just in case.


----------



## Momtokcc

carebearkidney said:


> I know I've been MIA for a while now - we have been having some health issues with Matthew. They are testing for leukemia and just this weekend he's been complaining of tummy pain/tenderness. He's on a feeding tube, and it was pulled out while he was playing with his brother last week. His white count is very low and he is neutropenic at the moment also - so I thought maybe his inner stomach lining was irritated and it would just take time to heal. Well, now he is bleeding (no granulation tissue though) and started running a 102 fever tonight. I'm calling GI in the morning. It's just been crazy! But I promise I'm not gone... well, maybe mentally. But I'll be back - just haven't had to time to get on as much with my baby under the weather.



I am so sorry to hear this - praying for your sweet boy.  What did the GI say?


----------



## KaylaM

Momtokcc said:


> I was going to go buy some before we left to have just in case - but my sister is letting me borrow her Disney ones (they go often) she has 4, so if it rains we will only have to buy one.  I am guessing that some pop up thunderstorms or showers could still happen so I would want to have them just in case.



I think it rains all year around there. I have been in October, February, May and we had rain at least half the time we were there. It would rain for a few hours then stop for a while before it started again. It was never a cold rain, so it wasn't bad, just annoying. I hope it doesn't rain for your trip as I am hoping the same for our trip.


----------



## Mama2Josh

I have just a few questions that I can't find the answers to.

1) Does anyone know if -During Halloween Week - is the Halloween party at GKTW still held on Monday, like the website schedule says, or do they actually have it on Halloween (which is Wed this year)?

2) Our DD outgrew her swimsuit this year, and there are NO swimsuits for sale in Oregon at this time of year. Do you think we'll be able to pick one up at the Walmart by GKTW?

3) Any tips on visiting Legoland while we're there? It was Josh's 3rd wish (after WWHP and WDW) and we're going to try to squeeze it in if we can.

4) Has anyone made the trip to the beach while there? We're thinking of also attempting that, as Eric and the kids have never seen the Atlantic Ocean.

We are all getting super excited. I let the kids watch the Disney planning video so they would have a better idea of what to expect there, and they were just in awe. Even Eric, who never gets outwardly excited, is starting to show signs of life! lol


----------



## KaylaM

Mama2Josh said:


> I have just a few questions that I can't find the answers to.
> 
> 1) Does anyone know if -During Halloween Week - is the Halloween party at GKTW still held on Monday, like the website schedule says, or do they actually have it on Halloween (which is Wed this year)?
> 
> 2) Our DD outgrew her swimsuit this year, and there are NO swimsuits for sale in Oregon at this time of year. Do you think we'll be able to pick one up at the Walmart by GKTW?
> 
> 3) Any tips on visiting Legoland while we're there? It was Josh's 3rd wish (after WWHP and WDW) and we're going to try to squeeze it in if we can.
> 
> 4) Has anyone made the trip to the beach while there? We're thinking of also attempting that, as Eric and the kids have never seen the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> We are all getting super excited. I let the kids watch the Disney planning video so they would have a better idea of what to expect there, and they were just in awe. Even Eric, who never gets outwardly excited, is starting to show signs of life! lol



What a great idea - the beach? I will have to consider that after some research. 

What size does your daughter wear for swimsuit? My daughter has a lot, and was never able to wear a few of them because of how they fit her. She has several 10-12's, and we would be happy to give you one of them that she has never worn. 

Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## newdrama12

Mama2Josh said:


> I have just a few questions that I can't find the answers to.
> 
> 1) Does anyone know if -During Halloween Week - is the Halloween party at GKTW still held on Monday, like the website schedule says, or do they actually have it on Halloween (which is Wed this year)?
> 
> 2) Our DD outgrew her swimsuit this year, and there are NO swimsuits for sale in Oregon at this time of year. Do you think we'll be able to pick one up at the Walmart by GKTW?
> 
> 3) Any tips on visiting Legoland while we're there? It was Josh's 3rd wish (after WWHP and WDW) and we're going to try to squeeze it in if we can.
> 
> 4) Has anyone made the trip to the beach while there? We're thinking of also attempting that, as Eric and the kids have never seen the Atlantic Ocean.



The Halloween party at GKTW will be Wednesday during the week of Halloween. 

I would imagine that you would be able to pick up a bathing suit here in Orlando. 

I don't have any tips for Legoland, but I know that GKTW has tickets available for it. As for the beach, you will be about 1-2 hours from the beach depends on which way you go. About an hour to the Atlantic and 2 hours to the Gulf.


----------



## Mama2Josh

KaylaM said:


> What a great idea - the beach? I will have to consider that after some research.
> 
> What size does your daughter wear for swimsuit? My daughter has a lot, and was never able to wear a few of them because of how they fit her. She has several 10-12's, and we would be happy to give you one of them that she has never worn.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip!



If you have a swimsuit to spare, that would be amazing!!! She wears a 10-12, so that would be perfect!
Feel free to PM me and we can work something out!
Thanks!
Tara


----------



## aym4Him

Mama2Josh said:


> If you have a swimsuit to spare, that would be amazing!!! She wears a 10-12, so that would be perfect!
> Feel free to PM me and we can work something out!
> Thanks!
> Tara



How sweet!! I love how our families help out one another ! 

Has anyone done the Chip and Dale campfire?  I'd never heard of it til I saw someone mention it elsewhere on this board.  They didn't elaborate so I'm about to go do some searching.  DS has been having us have pretend campfires for the past 2 weeks and I'd love to take him to a real one if possible! 

Oh- I updated about our heart buddy, David, on DS's PTR.  Just wanted to let those of you who have been following his story.  Don't count the days.  Make every day count.


----------



## yeti5353

Having a fretful worry day today.   M had a bad episode of pain last night and I am sure that set me off.  dont know how I am going to manage that at the parks.

money- do I have enough?
weather and rain
leaving my mom alone for a week
staying well till we leave.
if I am in good enough shape to pull this off

just fretting....


----------



## aym4Him

yeti5353 said:


> Having a fretful worry day today.   M had a bad episode of pain last night and I am sure that set me off.  dont know how I am going to manage that at the parks.
> 
> money- do I have enough?
> weather and rain
> leaving my mom alone for a week
> staying well till we leave.
> if I am in good enough shape to pull this off
> 
> just fretting....


----------



## KaylaM

yeti5353 said:


> Having a fretful worry day today.   M had a bad episode of pain last night and I am sure that set me off.  dont know how I am going to manage that at the parks.
> 
> money- do I have enough?
> weather and rain
> leaving my mom alone for a week
> staying well till we leave.
> if I am in good enough shape to pull this off
> 
> just fretting....



I am so sorry to hear that. I know how it is to worry about a few of those things, especially keeping your child well to go. I am already so worried about that. You will be just fine and able to do it. Once you get on your way, you will be so grateful you are doing this for your child and have an amazing time. I always say, think positive and everything will be fine! I know, much harder to say than to do. 

Do you have a friend of someone that can just check in on your mom from time to time while your gone? She is though just a phone call away too, but I am sure it would be nice to just not have to worry about her as you need this break too! 

Hang in there!! Start making plans, looking into things to do, look at photos of other kids there to cheer you up knowing you are taking your child there and he will love it! That is what I am trying to do to overcome the worries.


----------



## Abcam

How to get equipment to GKTW..our DME is a local company so they say they can rent us a portable concentrator, but we only need oxygen at night and rather not have to worry about on the plane.  I've read posts where they say GKTW is setting up the oxygen.  Can anyone give me more info on this?  What about bath chairs - my DD can't sit by herself and will need a bath chair...does GKTW have these, can you rent them?  Also, will MAW cover the shipping cost to get other medical equipment to GKTW?


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Abcam said:


> How to get equipment to GKTW..our DME is a local company so they say they can rent us a portable concentrator, but we only need oxygen at night and rather not have to worry about on the plane.  I've read posts where they say GKTW is setting up the oxygen.  Can anyone give me more info on this?  What about bath chairs - my DD can't sit by herself and will need a bath chair...does GKTW have these, can you rent them?  Also, will MAW cover the shipping cost to get other medical equipment to GKTW?



Our DME is letting us borrow a portable O2 for the airplane and daytime use. We only use O2 while sleeping. Otherwise MAW is getting scripts and working with a DME to have everything else delivered that we are not traveling with. I'm shipping an extra box of supplies down before we arrive just in case. We are paying for this shipment from our spending money. 

Try to contact your MAW chapter and give a list of equipment needed. They should be used to all these requests!


----------



## newdrama12

Don't remember who asked and don't have the time right now to look. But for those that are staying at GKTW. If you have visitors that would like to join you for a meal, they can buy a meal coupon at the Front Desk for $5 a person. But got to finish packing for a small vacation to NC, just wanted to post the answer before I forget. I will be visiting one of my Wish Family friends for five days.


----------



## sarsop524

newdrama12 said:


> Don't remember who asked and don't have the time right now to look. But for those that are staying at GKTW. If you have visitors that would like to join you for a meal, they can buy a meal coupon at the Front Desk for $5 a person. But got to finish packing for a small vacation to NC, just wanted to post the answer before I forget. I will be visiting one of my Wish Family friends for five days.



Thank you for checking!!!  I appreciate it.  I looked through the guide for GKTW, but couldn't find the answer!  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

I was gone for about week now, just preoccupied and just came back to catch up, what alot of reading lol I love this place! there is so much information and people asking questions i never even would have thought of! This week I packed away all of our summer clothes. It make me so excited because next time they are out of the bag will to be packed for the trip!!! I was also very excited today when i seen that walmart had minnie mouse stuffed animals, not huge but not really tiny either. i figured it would be a great stocking stuffer for her. I have been doing as much as i can to get all we need for our trip now and ill wrap it up as gifts for christmas. So far i have aloe vera for me and sunscreen. Are there any items that were must have items while you were on your trip or anything you wish you had packed?


----------



## yeti5353

Totally cannot believe in two weeks we will be at GKTW!!!


here are the photos of our mickey tye dye shirts.  I followed the directions from disney dreamer. see our PTR for the link.

big sis with her shirt




and the other two shirts


----------



## yeti5353

seriously odd questions I seem to need answers to:

what kind of bag hangs best from a wheelchair?

do we need mosquito spray?

Can you bring pool toys to the pool at GKTW

is there a place to change by the pool or do you have to go back to your villa?

many thanks from the over excited DEB!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

yeti5353 said:


> Totally cannot believe in two weeks we will be at GKTW!!!
> 
> 
> here are the photos of our mickey tye dye shirts.  I followed the directions from disney dreamer. see our PTR for the link.
> 
> big sis with her shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other two shirts



What cute shirts!! I am going to have to try that out. I can't wait to hear all about your trip! 

Jackie


----------



## Owensheart

WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



Miamakesawish said:


> We leave on Tuesday!!  We can hardly wait.  This is going to be so magical! A huge thank you to everyone and their trip reports.  It has been so helpful!


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> cool on the give back to GKTW.  doubt I can ever do that but want to look into doing something for them.
> 
> It is great to see a list where people get it, and understand too our fears of not making this trip happen.
> 
> deb



*I know many wish families will never make it back to Florida or GKTW, which is one reason we feel so blessed to live only 8 hours away by car (well, more with potty breaks, but still). How can you still give back? Tell people about GKTW, write a TR to show how amazing it is, volunteer locally to help another charity and there are so many other ways besides monetary you can give. During the summer I spoke about GKTW and our experience at a local hotel whose chain raises money for GKTW. I am happy to say that the hotel fundraiser I spoke at raised more money than they ever have and then to find out they raised the most money in the nation this year, well I felt as if I had really let our trip and experiences help others.

I FULLY understand the fear of the trip NOT happening, *



Indykjt said:


> Last week we got some really cool news for Braden. He was chosen by Riley Hospital (his "home" hospital here in Indy), as a Coin Toss Kid for an upcoming Indianapolis Colts vs. Green Bay Packers game at Lucas Oil Stadium! They are providing tickets for our family for the game, a limo to and from the game, Braden and I get to go down on the field before the game, and then he gets to be with the captains from both teams and the refs for the coin toss! He will also be featured in the program for that days game! The game also happens to be exactly one week before we leave on his wish trip!!!
> 
> Tonight was also a great night... it was Braden's Wish Party! His party was held at Coldstone Creamery, and he had a blast!  We have updated his PTR with pics!!!  Just over two weeks to go...



*That is amazing! Please post pics when you have time! 
*


aym4Him said:


> Y'all...Please pray for David.  He's not doing well at all and is back in the ICU.  Last week, the hope was that he could come home for a while but I'm not sure if he'll pull through...he's really struggling.  (Can't remember where I shared about him but they found out he's not a candidate for a heart transplant earlier this week).  http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood
> 
> Please pray and share with everyone you know.  Let's storm the gates of Heaven with this family as they are on their knees for their little warrior.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Bleargh. I need a hug or twenty.


*Prayers said! *


Momtokcc said:


> Speaking of packing - I am most nervous about packing all of the medical stuff and dealing with the airport.  I haven't flown since probably like the late 90's and had no medical stuff to deal with then and only one child.  Cade's formula is powder, he takes 9 meds that are liquid, 7 that are not liquid - one of those is just his emergency solu-cortef which is shot (not in a pen device so we have the needles and stuff) but we have to carry that everywhere).  We have his feeding supplies - he uses a feeding pump at night, but we do boluses during the day too.  Do they consider pullup type things and booster pads medical (he's 10)?  I always put the containers I use to premix his formula in with that bag too, but can I do that?  I'll have his extra mickey button and stuff to replace it w/ in there too and a cpap machine.  I just don't know how all of it is going to work.  They are supposed to have an IV pole at GKTW for us b/c his feeding pump won't work without one.  I don't want to be stressing about this, but I am....help!


*I know you have had great responses, I just want to say I had the same fears and would still again if we flew...because I don't like all of the hub-bub, even though it is necessary. We had two medical suitcases, a c-pap machine, Lisa's medical drink (that was fun), her wheelchair and leg brace, LOTS of meds (liquid, pills, injectables)...we were scrutinized head to toe (literally), Lisa had special searches, her c-pap and drink had to be tested and while I was stressed to the max, it really wasn't a big deal...except for regrouping and again I was stressed so I understand, but ALL of the medical "stuff" will get through with NO problems! * 


carebearkidney said:


> I know I've been MIA for a while now - we have been having some health issues with Matthew. They are testing for leukemia and just this weekend he's been complaining of tummy pain/tenderness. He's on a feeding tube, and it was pulled out while he was playing with his brother last week. His white count is very low and he is neutropenic at the moment also - so I thought maybe his inner stomach lining was irritated and it would just take time to heal. Well, now he is bleeding (no granulation tissue though) and started running a 102 fever tonight. I'm calling GI in the morning. It's just been crazy! But I promise I'm not gone... well, maybe mentally. But I'll be back - just haven't had to time to get on as much with my baby under the weather.


*Huge prayers!!! * 


sarsop524 said:


> I know we are still a ways out compared to some of you...but it was an exciting day in our house today!  Our wish coordinator sent us a countdown calendar that the girls can put stickers on, and it began today!  When the calendars arrived it seemed so dar off, but now we are only a month and a half away!!
> 
> My mom and her husband just made reservations to stay in Kississmee for three nights while we are down there...I know I have read this before but I am too lazy to search tonight.  It does say that guests may purchase meals at GKTW, correct??
> 
> Happy travels to all of you leaving soon!



*Yea for Pixie Dust! Not only can your guests eat for $5, they can have ice cream with you as well and enjoy all of the activities and the parties. *



that's nice said:


> That is so awesome Judy!!!!!
> 
> Once our little ones get bigger we will be going back to volunteer too!!!!



*It was amazing Tim and we were SOOOO Happy they didn't hold Lisa to the minimum age of volunteering, since she was the wish child! 

You will LOVE IT!*



yeti5353 said:


> Totally cannot believe in two weeks we will be at GKTW!!!
> 
> 
> here are the photos of our mickey tye dye shirts.  I followed the directions from disney dreamer. see our PTR for the link.
> 
> big sis with her shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other two shirts




*LOVE the shirts! Great job!!!*



yeti5353 said:


> seriously odd questions I seem to need answers to:
> 
> what kind of bag hangs best from a wheelchair?
> *I like one with a long adjustable strap I can make NOT hit the wheels, big enough to hold things, but not so big you bang in to it every time you walk. I also like a place for Lisa to hang her drink on her armrest, we have used a variety of devices for that through the years.*
> do we need mosquito spray?
> *We didn't.*
> Can you bring pool toys to the pool at GKTW
> *Yes, it is a BIG pool, and lots of fun.*
> is there a place to change by the pool or do you have to go back to your villa?
> 
> many thanks from the over excited DEB!!!


*You SHOULD be excited! I am for you! We volunteered at the Park of Dreams and I can say there is a bathroom you could change in as well as lockers to store things in WITH keys, just get them from the pool attendant. There are also W/C that can be rolled in to the pool (NOT the water garden though). There are also PLENTY of towels at the pool and emergency phones just in case. There is also a smaller pool; however, we never played there so I can't advise on that one. *


Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



*Oh Andrea, I don't know what happened but that just breaks my heart and makes me cry. Prayers lifted!*


----------



## blessedmom4

*SO many have their trips coming up VERY soon. We were leaving in a week ourselves last year at this time and I have to say it was MAGICAL (well, not all of it, it IS real life). Remember there will be some trials, as there are in your daily lives, but they seem much easer to deal with in Florida...they really do! Take time to enjoy and just EXPERIENCE the trip. Let the pixie Dust find you and savor the little moments as much as the big. Spend time at GKTW, the parks will always be there. Don't get caught up in trying to do it all. Take time to rest, enjoy the front porch of your villa. Have fun at the parties! Call for a FREE late night pizza (or three, lol. I personally LOVED the veggie pizza and Yes, I eat meat). Have an ice cream after breakfast because you can! (Make it AFTER breakfast because breakfast is YUMMY)! Talk to some of the volunteers and staff. EXPERIENCE the chapel, very healing! Go INSIDE of Mayor Clayton's house. Let a bunny tuck you into bed..even the adults! It is ALL GOOD! It is a WISH TRIP!

I did another few updates on our TR if you would like to read more magic...
If you are new to our TR, I recommend going to the Table of Contents on page 1. You will miss some things, but it will help you wade through the length of our TR.

*


----------



## blessedmom4

Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



*Andrea, I just can't hardly think straight since I read this. My heartfelt prayers are for her parents and family. It is my worst nightmare...*


----------



## Momtokcc

yeti5353 said:


> seriously odd questions I seem to need answers to:
> 
> what kind of bag hangs best from a wheelchair?
> 
> many thanks from the over excited DEB!!!



Since I don't know how to multiquote I just wanted to say - I can't believe that we too will be at GKTW in 2 weeks as well.  I love the way your Mickey tye dye shirts turned out...I love them!!!

As far as what kind of bag to hang on the back of a wheelchair, I would have to say it just depends on the chair.  Cade's chair is superlightweight - lwhich is great for him so that if he feels well he can self propel.  It came with a bag that we can hang on the back, but we have to be careful about how much weight we put in it.  My sister is actually making him a small Lightning McQueen bag to hang on the back of it.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



My heart is just breaking. Prayers being sent. 

Jackie


----------



## Momtokcc

Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



Prayers being said - it makes me so sad to hear about this.


----------



## onceagain1

Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.
> 
> Oh no that is so terrible, I don't know what happened either, but my eyes are full of tears, and my heart full of sorrow





Momtokcc said:


> Since I don't know how to multiquote I just wanted to say - I can't believe that we too will be at GKTW in 2 weeks as well.  I love the way your Mickey tye dye shirts turned out...I love them!!!
> 
> As far as what kind of bag to hang on the back of a wheelchair, I would have to say it just depends on the chair.  Cade's chair is superlightweight - lwhich is great for him so that if he feels well he can self propel.  It came with a bag that we can hang on the back, but we have to be careful about how much weight we put in it.  My sister is actually making him a small Lightning McQueen bag to hang on the back of it.



Finally, I get to help someone else out. If you want to multi-quote, click the quote looking icon at the bottom right (middle icon) of each post, click it for as many different posts as you want to quote. Then when you're done, click the Reply icon button on the bottom left of the last posts. That should work, it's what I do


----------



## KaylaM

Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



So sad! My heart breaks for them.. Prayers and thoughts to them!


----------



## KaylaM

yeti5353 said:


> seriously odd questions I seem to need answers to:
> 
> what kind of bag hangs best from a wheelchair?
> 
> do we need mosquito spray?
> 
> Can you bring pool toys to the pool at GKTW
> 
> is there a place to change by the pool or do you have to go back to your villa?
> 
> many thanks from the over excited DEB!!!



Not at all... We all have questions like these that we need answers to. Some of these I would like to know as well. 

In regards to the bag... we have always used regular backpacks, but those made it a tad difficult to push sometimes as my feet would hit it. I love using messenger bags as it fits perfect, high enough up, and lots of room still. They have some really cute ones for kids. Good luck!


----------



## KaylaM

A few questions...

1. How do your kiddos adjust to the time difference? We will be traveling from California. 

2. My daughter is g-tube fed only, but always seems interested in food when I am eating, and I used to give her a taste here and there, but now she can't at all have a taste due to her condition. How do you handle eating in front of your children? Here at home, I can separate myself and eat while she is doing her own thing. We don't eat out much mainly because of that. She always loved having a taste of ice cream, but that is one of the worse things she can have now. What is it like to go to GKTW having a child that can't eat what they have and what all the other kids are eating, etc. 

3. How does the transportation work from GKTW to parks, and how often does it run? 

Thank you all. 

Michelle


----------



## aym4Him

Owensheart said:
			
		

> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



Oh my gosh :-( :-(. It's so hard hearing about another little one passing away. I'm so sorry. :-(

We are having Christmas for David's family next weekend. It's so hard knowing there is nothing more that can be done. I hate it!!! 

I will be praying. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## blessedmom4

KaylaM said:


> Not at all... We all have questions like these that we need answers to. Some of these I would like to know as well.
> 
> In regards to the bag... we have always used regular backpacks, but those made it a tad difficult to push sometimes as my feet would hit it. I love using messenger bags as it fits perfect, high enough up, and lots of room still. They have some really cute ones for kids. Good luck!



*I answered these above; but wanted to post them here in case anyone missed them. *


yeti5353 said:


> seriously odd questions I seem to need answers to:
> 
> what kind of bag hangs best from a wheelchair?
> *I like one with a long adjustable strap I can make NOT hit the wheels, big enough to hold things, but not so big you bang in to it every time you walk. I also like a place for Lisa to hang her drink on her armrest, we have used a variety of devices for that through the years.*
> do we need mosquito spray?
> *We didn't.*
> Can you bring pool toys to the pool at GKTW
> *Yes, it is a BIG pool, and lots of fun.*
> is there a place to change by the pool or do you have to go back to your villa?
> 
> many thanks from the over excited DEB!!!


*You SHOULD be excited! I am for you! We volunteered at the Park of Dreams and I can say there is a bathroom you could change in as well as lockers to store things in WITH keys, just get them from the pool attendant. There are also W/C that can be rolled in to the pool (NOT the water garden though). There are also PLENTY of towels at the pool and emergency phones just in case. There is also a smaller pool; however, we never played there so I can't advise on that one. *


----------



## blessedmom4

aym4Him said:


> Oh my gosh :-( :-(. It's so hard hearing about another little one passing away. I'm so sorry. :-(
> 
> We are having Christmas for David's family next weekend. It's so hard knowing there is nothing more that can be done. I hate it!!!
> 
> I will be praying. I'm so, so sorry.



*Hugs for David and his family, it is a pain all of us here fear,  I know. As for Mia, it is heartbreaking. There really aren't any words.  *


----------



## KaylaM

blessedmom4 said:


> *Hugs for David and his family, it is a pain all of us here fear,  I know. As for Mia, it is heartbreaking. There really aren't any words.  *



I am so sorry about David and what he and his family are having to go through! May he have the best Christmas and days to come. It is my biggest fear to be in that position, and so unimaginable. My heart breaks for what David and his family are having to go through. Thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Both these sad stories that hit today can remind us to cherish every moment with our children, and make each day count.........


----------



## blessedmom4

*Mia's family have a website set up for her. Her Aunt Nats gave me permission to post. *


----------



## Owensheart

blessedmom4 said:


> *Mia's family have a website set up for her. Her Aunt Nats gave me permission to post. *



Thank you for posting that!!!  I didn't even think to post it here.. I did on facebook.  We love you Mia.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



Oh my! I can not even imagine! Lots of prayers her way.


----------



## onceagain1

aym4Him said:


> Oh my gosh :-( :-(. It's so hard hearing about another little one passing away. I'm so sorry. :-(
> 
> We are having Christmas for David's family next weekend. It's so hard knowing there is nothing more that can be done. I hate it!!!
> 
> I will be praying. I'm so, so sorry.


Glad to read that you're having a Christmas party for David's family, so very sorry for that reason. Again, my deepest fear as a heart mom



blessedmom4 said:


> *Mia's family have a website set up for her. Her Aunt Nats gave me permission to post. *



Thanks for posting, I was wondering, but didn't want to ask.


----------



## yeti5353

KaylaM said:


> So sad! My heart breaks for them.. Prayers and thoughts to them!



so horrible news.   so sad.


----------



## connie005

Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



I cannot even imagine what the family must be going through my heart and prayers are with you


----------



## blessedmom4

*I feel physically ill. Bridget took her wish trip June, 2011 with her incredible family. She went home to be with our Lord October 5. I am heartbroken. Please pray for this wonderful family as well. She had tumor progression the month after they returned, so her Mom was never able to start a TR. Hold your children close.
*
*Bridget's PTR*


----------



## Owensheart

aym4Him said:


> Y'all...Please pray for David.  He's not doing well at all and is back in the ICU.  Last week, the hope was that he could come home for a while but I'm not sure if he'll pull through...he's really struggling.  (Can't remember where I shared about him but they found out he's not a candidate for a heart transplant earlier this week).  http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood



I just read David's caringbridge site and it is so heartbreaking.   Owen has the same heart defect and is currently waiting for his heart.  Prayers for David's family during this unimaginable time.


----------



## Owensheart

blessedmom4 said:


> *I feel physically ill. Bridget took her wish trip June, 2011 with her incredible family. She went home to be with our Lord October 5. I am heartbroken. Please pray for this wonderful family as well. She had tumor progression the month after they returned, so her Mom was never able to start a TR. Hold your children close.
> *
> *Bridget's PTR*



SO sorry to hear about Bridget.  It has been a rough week.


----------



## blessedmom4

Owensheart said:


> Thank you for posting that!!!  I didn't even think to post it here.. I did on facebook.  We love you Mia.


*Thank you again for sharing Andrea, I honestly could NOT get them off my mind yesterday. I know many of us here felt that way, we all get it...*


onceagain1 said:


> Glad to read that you're having a Christmas party for David's family, so very sorry for that reason. Again, my deepest fear as a heart mom
> 
> *How I understand that heart mom fear...so many don't "get it".... I know you have all heard this one "But didn't the surgery fix your child" and all of the other things we have heard that could fill a novel.*
> 
> Thanks for posting, I was wondering, but didn't want to ask.


*It is just so unimaginable, I am certain we all had similar thoughts.*


Owensheart said:


> SO sorry to hear about Bridget.  It has been a rough week.



*Andrea, I kept thinking of you yesterday as well, I was certain the news was quite upsetting, especially with Owen on the transplant list.  Do you mind sharing how he is doing? Lisa has her cardiology appt. tomorrow and I was already on edge because for the past four years this fall appt. has sent us hurriedly back to Philly and CHOP because they are certain it is time for Lisa's next OHS and they will not be able to wait for her Mitral Valve Implant to need replacement...The spring and Summer appts. don't seem to cause that effect. I NEED for Lisa's appt. to show minimal changes for many reasons, one being the fact my Dad was just diagnosed with cancer and is having surgery October 18. My parents are elderly and truly need my help. The most important reason though is I am NOT ready for another OHS for Lisa, I just don't want to face that. I know you get it.

Hugs for ALL of us here, news of this type really rocks you to your core and to have two of our precious children and their families in two days facing this...it is really too much. It hits close to home.*


----------



## crashbb

blessedmom4 said:


> *Mia's family have a website set up for her. Her Aunt Nats gave me permission to post. *



Thank you for posting that.  Her family (and the others mentioned in the last few days are in my post).  

I read Mia's mum's blog - that last post is heartbreaking given the new context.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I just want to send thoughts and prayers to all families this morning. To those that are hurting, and to those that are fearing upcoming appointments and procedures. Thank God for this place where we can share and understand each others fear and pain without judgement. Thanks to all of you for supporting this community, and may you be filled with peace knowing many are holding you in their thoughts.


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

This is a video the family of Mia has shared. Continued prayers for comfort. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgNAq8dcMUg&sns=em


----------



## KaylaM

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> This is a video the family of Mia has shared. Continued prayers for comfort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgNAq8dcMUg&sns=em



Beautiful video! I haven't been able to stop thinking about this family - my heart breaks for them!! So sad!


----------



## petals

The news about Mia and Bridget has me in tears. It is so heartbreaking. Two little angels.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> This is a video the family of Mia has shared. Continued prayers for comfort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgNAq8dcMUg&sns=em



This is a beautiful video! Such a tragic story. I really can not weap my head around what this family must be going through. Lots and lots of prayers


----------



## Lilfoot93

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> This is a video the family of Mia has shared. Continued prayers for comfort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgNAq8dcMUg&sns=em



Such a beautiful video. My heart is just broken. Prayers going out to their family. 

Jackie


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=22461236


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I am just in tears today. Suffering for these families, so heartbreaking. I am speechless . Glad hubby and kids are boy here to See me cry my eyes out


----------



## Momtokcc

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> This is a video the family of Mia has shared. Continued prayers for comfort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgNAq8dcMUg&sns=em



Thank you so much for sharing the video.  My heart is breaking for sweet Mia's family.


----------



## alyssaswish

Sending prayers and love to Mia's family. Such a beautiful little girl and family!


----------



## KaylaM

A few questions... (Sorry for the duplication)

1. How do your kiddos adjust to the time difference? We will be traveling from California. 

2. My daughter is g-tube fed only, but always seems interested in food when I am eating, and I used to give her a taste here and there, but now she can't at all have a taste due to her condition. How do you handle eating in front of your children? Here at home, I can separate myself and eat while she is doing her own thing. We don't eat out much mainly because of that. She always loved having a taste of ice cream, but that is one of the worse things she can have now. What is it like to go to GKTW having a child that can't eat what they have and what all the other kids are eating, etc. 

3. How does the transportation work from GKTW to parks, and how often does it run? 

Thank you all. 

Michelle


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Just a heads up... Our airline allows you to carry on extra bags free as long as they only contain medical equipment and no nonessential things. This will really help us. So if you will need this you might check with your airline.


----------



## michiml03

We arrive at GKTW on Sunday and we are going to MNSSHP. Does anyone know if you can get you GKTW pin before orientation not sure if we will make the afternoon orientation.TIA


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

michiml03 said:


> We arrive at GKTW on Sunday and we are going to MNSSHP. Does anyone know if you can get you GKTW pin before orientation not sure if we will make the afternoon orientation.TIA



We arrive on Sunday also! If you are going with Make A Wish they gave us another button and said that it would help with lines as well. Obviously havent tried it though.


----------



## michiml03

Yay maybe we will see each other I'm sure you will hear me 100 times saying Aiden or Julie lol our chapter is Dreams Come True they did give us a pin but they told us the GKTW button is better I guess I'll see


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Oh I hear ya! Just listen for the "Gavin Ryan" and "Gracie May"s. they know its serious when I throw the middle name in  I have to remember to pack lots of patience!


----------



## MomOfAnAngel

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> This is a video the family of Mia has shared. Continued prayers for comfort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgNAq8dcMUg&sns=em



Thank you for sharing the video, it is beautiful. My heart is heavy for all the hurting families right now, hopefully they will be able to find peace soon.



michiml03 said:


> We arrive at GKTW on Sunday and we are going to MNSSHP. Does anyone know if you can get you GKTW pin before orientation not sure if we will make the afternoon orientation.TIA





GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We arrive on Sunday also! If you are going with Make A Wish they gave us another button and said that it would help with lines as well. Obviously havent tried it though.



Sunday is our arrival also, we can hardly contain our excitement. Braden is taller than his countdown chain so it's becoming very real for him. I think our plane is suppose to land at 11:15 and we've planned to just hang out at the village and relax the first day. It's weird to think that this time next week we'll be trying to get Braden to nap so he can go to MNSSHP that evening!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

There are so many of you leaving next weekend for your wish trips! I hope you all have a magical time! I can't wait to hear about all of your trips when you come back! 

Jackie


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:


> 3. How does the transportation work from GKTW to parks, and how often does it run?
> 
> Michelle


I'm not quite sure, but I think I was reading the PDF brochure on the GKTW website (there's a family section, click on that, takes you to another site, then there's a spot that has their Guide online. In there I think I saw the info about shuttles to the parks.



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Just a heads up... Our airline allows you to carry on extra bags free as long as they only contain medical equipment and no nonessential things. This will really help us. So if you will need this you might check with your airline.


Which airline is this? 



michiml03 said:


> We arrive at GKTW on Sunday and we are going to MNSSHP. Does anyone know if you can get you GKTW pin before orientation not sure if we will make the afternoon orientation.TIA


Yay!!!!


GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We arrive on Sunday also! If you are going with Make A Wish they gave us another button and said that it would help with lines as well. Obviously havent tried it though.


Yay!!!

Sunday is our arrival also, we can hardly contain our excitement. Braden is taller than his countdown chain so it's becoming very real for him. I think our plane is suppose to land at 11:15 and we've planned to just hang out at the village and relax the first day. It's weird to think that this time next week we'll be trying to get Braden to nap so he can go to MNSSHP that evening!! [/QUOTE]

And Yay!! Again!!! So excited for all of you!!!


----------



## yeti5353

michiml03 said:


> We arrive at GKTW on Sunday and we are going to MNSSHP. Does anyone know if you can get you GKTW pin before orientation not sure if we will make the afternoon orientation.TIA



call GKTW and ask if they will do a private orientation or at least a mini one so you can get your button.  I bet they will

we leave in ten days 10/19 so if any of you see me while you are there come see if I still have mickey bracelts.  My gorgeous Chinese daughters should help you pick us out


----------



## yeti5353

I have been giving my kids little packets of treats and stuff for the trip every ten days. we call them bonus days. Today was the last day and they got sunglasses and gift cards to spend at disney.   pretty exciting stuff!

what I cant figure out is how I thought I could ever have so many appointments these last two weeks and get another thing done. UGU.  at least none of them should be bad news appointments except maybe the orha dontist telling me M needs braces....but that is just normal stuff.


----------



## newdrama12

michiml03 said:


> We arrive at GKTW on Sunday and we are going to MNSSHP. Does anyone know if you can get you GKTW pin before orientation not sure if we will make the afternoon orientation.TIA



Let GKTW know that you have plans that night and they will work with you. I'm sure that will find someone to give you an orientation and get you everything that you need.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

onceagain1 said:


> Which airline is this?



It is US Airways


----------



## Cheshire Figment

It is a Federal Rule that any piece of luggage that is exclusively medical supplies and equipment is considered outside of all normal limitations for both checked and carry on baggage and is no charge.

When I travel by air I have all my medical supplies and equipment in a backpack which I carry on board, the basket and charging unit of my ECV which I carry in another bag, and then my computer case.  

On a trip of only a few days I have those two, gate check my ECV, and have a regular carry-on suitcase for clothes and other stuff.


----------



## aym4Him

Thank you, all, for your kind words and prayers for David and his family.  He and his big sister got to go trick-or-treating at Abby's school this afternoon and they were dressed as Woody and Jessie!  SO CUTE!! I heard David was pretty tired but he still had some smiles and, I saw that he met Cinderella!   Christmas is on Saturday.  We have lots of gifts (LOTS!), a live tree that will be planted in the yard so the family can decorate it every year, should they choose, to honor (or...remember) David.  Praying for clear skies (it's supposed to rain) and a happy and strong David.  Snow is in the forecast (it's being driven up by a company in Houston- being met halfway by some wonderful people b/c something fell thru and the co doesn't have the manpower to send someone on a 8 hr round-trip drive)!  I won't be there to see it, but I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!

It's simply wonderful how communities of people come together for one child.  Kind of takes a bit of the sting (I hit the "k" first to spell "stink" and, well, it STINKS too!) out of things.  

I've seen lots of posts from various heart families on Facebook about sweet Mia. 

Hugs and blessings to all of you.

For those about to head off on your trips, HAVE A SPECTACULAR TIME!! 

I can't believe there is only 1 month and 1 day left til we leave!  Goodness...In all the preparation for David's big day, my Disney focus has been off.  At least I have been fretting about something big instead of a bunch of nit-picky things that, in the end, won't make or break our trip! Fretting...Ok, I'm trying not to fret.  Focusing on the positive and breathing in and soaking every minute of my little boy up b/c he's just too precious not to


----------



## michiml03

newdrama12 said:


> Let GKTW know that you have plans that night and they will work with you. I'm sure that will find someone to give you an orientation and get you everything that you need.




ok thanks I'll give them a call


----------



## michiml03

I can't believe we leave in 2 days Aiden is so excited .I do have a ? has anyone attended the MNSSHP on a wish trip? If so were you able to use the button for rides or meet and greets? I'm just curious


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

michiml03 said:


> I can't believe we leave in 2 days Aiden is so excited .I do have a ? has anyone attended the MNSSHP on a wish trip? If so were you able to use the button for rides or meet and greets? I'm just curious



I was told that the same rules as regular park hours apply. Obviously they say the button does not help with meet and greets but I have heard other families say that if you get the right CM they will let you skip the line. What night are you guys going? We are going Tuesday! There are going to be quite a few board members there it seems.


----------



## michiml03

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I was told that the same rules as regular park hours apply. Obviously they say the button does not help with meet and greets but I have heard other families say that if you get the right CM they will let you skip the line. What night are you guys going? We are going Tuesday! There are going to be quite a few board members there it seems.



I also read a lot of families get to the front of the lines with characters but that's not an issue I was just curious. We are going on Sunday. I can't wait I think I'm more excited then the kids lol. Now I have to get packing.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

michiml03 said:


> I also read a lot of families get to the front of the lines with characters but that's not an issue I was just curious. We are going on Sunday. I can't wait I think I'm more excited then the kids lol. Now I have to get packing.



I know! I am at work today and can barely stand it!!! I have most everyting packed but the hubby and I's clothes. The characters are probably the most important part to my kids. That is all they have talked about lol


----------



## yeti5353

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I know! I am at work today and can barely stand it!!! I have most everyting packed but the hubby and I's clothes. The characters are probably the most important part to my kids. That is all they have talked about lol



we have a week till we leave and I can hardly concentrate.  I can only immagine the mess I will be two days before we go!

Have a super trip and get the party warmed up for us!


----------



## onceagain1

michiml03 said:


> I also read a lot of families get to the front of the lines with characters but that's not an issue I was just curious. We are going on Sunday. I can't wait I think I'm more excited then the kids lol. Now I have to get packing.





GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I was told that the same rules as regular park hours apply. Obviously they say the button does not help with meet and greets but I have heard other families say that if you get the right CM they will let you skip the line. What night are you guys going? We are going Tuesday! There are going to be quite a few board members there it seems.





michiml03 said:


> I can't believe we leave in 2 days Aiden is so excited .I do have a ? has anyone attended the MNSSHP on a wish trip? If so were you able to use the button for rides or meet and greets? I'm just curious



I have no words for how excited I am for you. After reading sad things, and knowing of sad things, it makes me beyond happy to see wonderful things happening....so this is all I have...


----------



## yeti5353

Had our send off party today- we leave Friday.  Looks like we get to rock a limo to and from the airport. Got our packet and all the details.   We are so excited!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

How exciting!! There are a lot of wish kids going this week! The limo sounds like it will be a lot of fun! I can't wait to hear about your magical trip. I hope you guys have an amazing time! 

Jackie


----------



## mspols

Hello

I am new here!  My 4 year old Lily just got her dates for GKTW for Jan 3-9.  She is so excited.  Would love to get as much info as I can and start planning.


----------



## Momtokcc

For some reason I can't update on Cade's trip report.  I have been trying to do it for 5 days but it won't let me  - says I am not logged in so I am just going to do it over here.

We go our packet with our expense check and everything.  We don't do a sendoff party or anything like that.  I can't believe how close everything is.  Last week Cade had an appointment with genetics again - I was hoping for answers, but I should have known better.  We are going to go to a new GI for a 2nd opinion on his treatment.  We probably should do that for endocrinology too, but not sure who to go to.  He is going to have another MRI of his brain - it has been a while since he had one and we just need to see if there have been any changes and Dr. R also wants him to have neuropsych testing.  I suppose all of these could just be more puzzle pieces, I feel like we will never really have the true answer.

On the Disney front - the kids are so excited!!  I feel like I will never have everything done in time!  I planned a rough itinerary and feedback will be great.  Here it is:

10/20   Arrive in Orlando at 11:30 AM
          Arrive at GKTW sometime after and eat lunch get settled
          Explore the village and maybe go to Downtown Disney and of course 
          the orientation
10/21   Hollywood Studios = for Lightning McQueen, Cade loves him
10/22   Legoland - Cade is a lego fanatic
10/23   Magic Kingdom
10/24    not sure - maybe Animal Kingdom
10/25    Universal Island of Adventure
10/26    Departure Day  ...our plane leaves at 5:35 - don't know what we   
            will do

any suggestions or input?


----------



## NEmel

Quick question for everyone with experience!  My son Carter is 7 and has CVID.  I referred him for a MAW the first of September.  We received the wonderful MAW family packet on Sept 24.  They included all of the paperwork along with his 2 wish granters names.  We still have not heard from them.   He is getting a little anxious as you can understand!  It does say in the letter if they don't contact us by Oct 16 to call the regional director and her number.  Has anyone else had this same experience??  I am a huge planner and it is driving me nuts to wait! 
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> Quick question for everyone with experience!  My son Carter is 7 and has CVID.  I referred him for a MAW the first of September.  We received the wonderful MAW family packet on Sept 24.  They included all of the paperwork along with his 2 wish granters names.  We still have not heard from them.   He is getting a little anxious as you can understand!  It does say in the letter if they don't contact us by Oct 16 to call the regional director and her number.  Has anyone else had this same experience??  I am a huge planner and it is driving me nuts to wait!
> Thanks, Melissa



Hi Melissa..

We sound alike as I am a huge planner too! I can't stand having things in limbo, but am learning to. LOL! 

I called the day it said to if we hadn't heard anything. So, if my date was Oct 16, I would call on Oct 16th. Well, actually, I probably would call today just as I wouldn't be able to wait the one extra day LOL!  Good luck!! 

Michelle


----------



## yeti5353

Momtokcc said:


> For some reason I can't update on Cade's trip report.  I have been trying to do it for 5 days but it won't let me  - says I am not logged in so I am just going to do it over here.
> 
> We go our packet with our expense check and everything.  We don't do a sendoff party or anything like that.  I can't believe how close everything is.  Last week Cade had an appointment with genetics again - I was hoping for answers, but I should have known better.  We are going to go to a new GI for a 2nd opinion on his treatment.  We probably should do that for endocrinology too, but not sure who to go to.  He is going to have another MRI of his brain - it has been a while since he had one and we just need to see if there have been any changes and Dr. R also wants him to have neuropsych testing.  I suppose all of these could just be more puzzle pieces, I feel like we will never really have the true answer.
> 
> On the Disney front - the kids are so excited!!  I feel like I will never have everything done in time!  I planned a rough itinerary and feedback will be great.  Here it is:
> 
> 10/20   Arrive in Orlando at 11:30 AM
> Arrive at GKTW sometime after and eat lunch get settled
> Explore the village and maybe go to Downtown Disney and of course
> the orientation
> 10/21   Hollywood Studios = for Lightning McQueen, Cade loves him
> 10/22   Legoland - Cade is a lego fanatic
> 10/23   Magic Kingdom
> 10/24    not sure - maybe Animal Kingdom
> 10/25    Universal Island of Adventure
> 10/26    Departure Day  ...our plane leaves at 5:35 - don't know what we
> will do
> 
> any suggestions or input?



I dont think you could spend too much time at gktw so spend the day there! or go to sea world for a few hours.  Hope we run into each other!


----------



## yeti5353

we leave friday for our trip:
sunday miss wish
1. fell off a curb and sprained her ankle
2. developed a cold
3. lost a tooth while she was sleeping and woke up with a bloody ring around her mouth

and today had a fever and got started on antibiotics....
plus big sis is wheezing and I (hopefully just) got tummy sick from the wish send off dinner.  And tomorrow I am getting another steroid shot for my knee.

what a week!  hope we can get it together for the trip


----------



## kritter47

Melissa - 

I'm sorry your Wish Granters have taken so long to contact you. It could be one of several reasons, most of them dealing with the WG's personal lives. If one of them is on vacation or had some sort of emergency come up, they may be waiting to contact you until they are more able to give you an idea of when they can come and visit. Generally, it's up to the two WG's to get in touch with each other, figure out the best times for them, then get in touch with the Wish family and figure out when they can meet up.

I would go ahead and contact the chapter if you haven't heard from them by tomorrow. They should be able to give you a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## yeti5353

NEmel said:


> Quick question for everyone with experience!  My son Carter is 7 and has CVID.  I referred him for a MAW the first of September.  We received the wonderful MAW family packet on Sept 24.  They included all of the paperwork along with his 2 wish granters names.  We still have not heard from them.   He is getting a little anxious as you can understand!  It does say in the letter if they don't contact us by Oct 16 to call the regional director and her number.  Has anyone else had this same experience??  I am a huge planner and it is driving me nuts to wait!
> Thanks, Melissa



super hard for us to wait also!  and the not telling me the details nearly killed me.  I know its supposed to be relaxing to have some one take care of the details but not for me!   welcome to the board and spend lots of time reading the trip reports, making lists of tips, reading park books, and looking at what sorts of photos others took so you will be ready when the day finally comes!


----------



## Emilyswish

Hi everyone, 

My daughter Emily had her wished granted back in 2010 and I just stopped by the board to say "Hi!" and wish all of the ish kids and families a great trip!!!


Aimee


----------



## Emilyswish

That's the "Wish" kids, of course!!


----------



## nuts4wdw

Hi, 
I have been a lurker of this thread since my son was born 4 years ago and am excited to be able to join you guys for my son's sake. However, my first post is a weird dilemma. I have to give a little backstory first. I referred my little guy when he turned three to MAW. In March, our family physician would not sign it because my ds did not have "a death date" according to him. I was gun shy and waited a month before asking my sons GI dr. My sons GI dr. said he would help us out. Then a week later his not-so-nice nurse called to say he would not sign off on it because he didn't feel comfortable. I asked her if the dr. had actually looked at it because of our conversation. She stated yes that he was sitting right next to her. That was April.  End of story..... (so I thought)

We have been trying to raise funds this month to get my son to the Mayo clinic and a family that has been granted a wish through Wishing Star foundation nominated my ds. We had a  rehab specialist that said she would be willing to get him a wish through Wishing Star. So, once again, I filled out the paperwork. This was the middle of Sept. 

So, we have a new family physician that found the wish paperwork in his chart and said to me "I would love to get him a wish". So, I called MAW to update his family physician. (don't know why really) The lady said, I'm sorry we have new office staff and the GI dr. approved his wish on Aug. 22nd  We should be contacting you in the next couple of weeks. 

I called the 2nd wish granting organization to tell them nevermind MAW is working on it. She gets real protective about her agency telling me I need to go with them because they support families until the child turns 21, has support groups, "doesn't throw disney world in your face like MAW", and that she wouldn't take my son to WDW at age 4 because he will never remember it, and so they are willing to wait a couple of years until he can remember it. 

I feel so torn...... I went from thinking my little boy would never get a wish to having to choose between two companies. So, any experiences. I am leaning towards MAW because I love GKTW! He is non-verbal, but does have a few signs and simple words. He knows how to sign train and Mickey and says "Kee" for Mickey. The 2nd lady also jumped down my throat when I said the two things he loves most are trains and Mickey that we were leaning towards WDW for him. Saying that "of course, all kids like Mickey Mouse". Can you guys help me out. I am so excited for my little guy!!!!! I can hardly stand it, I want to scream it from the mountain tops. Can you relate? Thanks for reading my really long dilemma. What do you think?


----------



## Lilfoot93

mspols said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here!  My 4 year old Lily just got her dates for GKTW for Jan 3-9.  She is so excited.  Would love to get as much info as I can and start planning.



 I'm glad Lily is getting her wish! 



Momtokcc said:


> For some reason I can't update on Cade's trip report.  I have been trying to do it for 5 days but it won't let me  - says I am not logged in so I am just going to do it over here.
> 
> We go our packet with our expense check and everything.  We don't do a sendoff party or anything like that.  I can't believe how close everything is.  Last week Cade had an appointment with genetics again - I was hoping for answers, but I should have known better.  We are going to go to a new GI for a 2nd opinion on his treatment.  We probably should do that for endocrinology too, but not sure who to go to.  He is going to have another MRI of his brain - it has been a while since he had one and we just need to see if there have been any changes and Dr. R also wants him to have neuropsych testing.  I suppose all of these could just be more puzzle pieces, I feel like we will never really have the true answer.
> 
> On the Disney front - the kids are so excited!!  I feel like I will never have everything done in time!  I planned a rough itinerary and feedback will be great.  Here it is:
> 
> 10/20   Arrive in Orlando at 11:30 AM
> Arrive at GKTW sometime after and eat lunch get settled
> Explore the village and maybe go to Downtown Disney and of course
> the orientation
> 10/21   Hollywood Studios = for Lightning McQueen, Cade loves him
> 10/22   Legoland - Cade is a lego fanatic
> 10/23   Magic Kingdom
> 10/24    not sure - maybe Animal Kingdom
> 10/25    Universal Island of Adventure
> 10/26    Departure Day  ...our plane leaves at 5:35 - don't know what we
> will do
> 
> any suggestions or input?



How exciting, your trip is almost here! I hope you guys have a magical time! 



NEmel said:


> Quick question for everyone with experience!  My son Carter is 7 and has CVID.  I referred him for a MAW the first of September.  We received the wonderful MAW family packet on Sept 24.  They included all of the paperwork along with his 2 wish granters names.  We still have not heard from them.   He is getting a little anxious as you can understand!  It does say in the letter if they don't contact us by Oct 16 to call the regional director and her number.  Has anyone else had this same experience??  I am a huge planner and it is driving me nuts to wait!
> Thanks, Melissa



 I would call tomorrow if you don't hear anything. Sometimes they get busy and it never hurts to call! Glad to hear your son gets his wish! My wish kid, Trevor is 7 also. We will be going sometime the end of May. 




yeti5353 said:


> we leave friday for our trip:
> sunday miss wish
> 1. fell off a curb and sprained her ankle
> 2. developed a cold
> 3. lost a tooth while she was sleeping and woke up with a bloody ring around her mouth
> 
> and today had a fever and got started on antibiotics....
> plus big sis is wheezing and I (hopefully just) got tummy sick from the wish send off dinner.  And tomorrow I am getting another steroid shot for my knee.
> 
> what a week!  hope we can get it together for the trip



Oh no!! I hope she is better for her trip this week! Praying for a quick recovery for her. 



nuts4wdw said:


> Hi,
> I have been a lurker of this thread since my son was born 4 years ago and am excited to be able to join you guys for my son's sake. However, my first post is a weird dilemma. I have to give a little backstory first. I referred my little guy when he turned three to MAW. In March, our family physician would not sign it because my ds did not have "a death date" according to him. I was gun shy and waited a month before asking my sons GI dr. My sons GI dr. said he would help us out. Then a week later his not-so-nice nurse called to say he would not sign off on it because he didn't feel comfortable. I asked her if the dr. had actually looked at it because of our conversation. She stated yes that he was sitting right next to her. That was April.  End of story..... (so I thought)
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so torn...... I went from thinking my little boy would never get a wish to having to choose between two companies. So, any experiences. I am leaning towards MAW because I love GKTW! He is non-verbal, but does have a few signs and simple words. He knows how to sign train and Mickey and says "Kee" for Mickey. The 2nd lady also jumped down my throat when I said the two things he loves most are trains and Mickey that we were leaning towards WDW for him. Saying that "of course, all kids like Mickey Mouse". Can you guys help me out. I am so excited for my little guy!!!!! I can hardly stand it, I want to scream it from the mountain tops. Can you relate? Thanks for reading my really long dilemma. What do you think?



 I am only familiar with MAW as that is who we are going through. I would go through which ever one you are most comfortable with. Sorry I don't have any experience with the other wish granting companies. I am sure they all do a magical job with your childs wish! I know that when the wish grantors came out in May they were fine with us having dates the following May or possibly December 2013 if for some reason Star Wars Weekend did not pan out. Sorry to hear about all the trouble you had getting a wish granted for your son.  

Jackie


----------



## yeti5353

nuts4wdw said:


> Hi,
> 
> .
> 
> I called the 2nd wish granting organization to tell them nevermind MAW is working on it. She gets real protective about her agency telling me I need to go with them because they support families until the child turns 21, has support groups, "doesn't throw disney world in your face like MAW", and that she wouldn't take my son to WDW at age 4 because he will never remember it, and so they are willing to wait a couple of years until he can remember it.
> 
> I feel so torn...... I went from thinking my little boy would never get a wish to having to choose between two companies. So, any experiences. I am leaning towards MAW because I love GKTW! He is non-verbal, but does have a few signs and simple words. He knows how to sign train and Mickey and says "Kee" for Mickey. The 2nd lady also jumped down my throat when I said the two things he loves most are trains and Mickey that we were leaning towards WDW for him. Saying that "of course, all kids like Mickey Mouse". Can you guys help me out. I am so excited for my little guy!!!!! I can hardly stand it, I want to scream it from the mountain tops. Can you relate? Thanks for reading my really long dilemma. What do you think?



My daughter has a unique situation in that we were encouraged by her nephrologist to go soon, before she got sicker.   Her disease is very unpredictable and I expect from what I know that things may not be all that easy... at any rate choosing to go before she got sick was tough for me.  some one told me too things  that helped- dont get in a situation where you regret you never got to give her this chance to be a kid in a big way and "a dream is a wish your heart makes"   I think the choice of agency and  when to go is more a matter of the heart than the head.  we dont know what the future holds for our kids so go with your heart.

Deb


----------



## raegansmom

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to post a short introduction ......

We just received confirmation for our MAW trip.  My daughter, Raegan, age 6, will be getting her wish Dec. 21-30!

I'll make a post in the pre-trip area to introduce us and post some photos.  

I'll be making the trip with just my children, ages 19, 16, 7 and 6.  Raegan and my 7 yr old are adopted from China 

Any advice is welcome ....... I am very familiar with Disney as I grew up going every year but this will be an unique experience I'm sure!

Margie


----------



## Lilfoot93

raegansmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to post a short introduction ......
> 
> We just received confirmation for our MAW trip.  My daughter, Raegan, age 6, will be getting her wish Dec. 21-30!
> 
> I'll make a post in the pre-trip area to introduce us and post some photos.
> 
> I'll be making the trip with just my children, ages 19, 16, 7 and 6.  Raegan and my 7 yr old are adopted from China
> 
> Any advice is welcome ....... I am very familiar with Disney as I grew up going every year but this will be an unique experience I'm sure!
> 
> Margie



 I'll go check out your PTR. 

Jackie


----------



## yeti5353

[ 

I'll be making the trip with just my children, ages 19, 16, 7 and 6.  Raegan and my 7 yr old are adopted from China 

Wecome and happy planning!  My two are also adopted from China!


----------



## yeti5353

our plans based on crowd predictions and no school in orlando friday and monday as well as the food and wine festival, and the parties miss wish want to do at GKTW.

friday arrive, hang a GKTW and pirates and princess party

Saturday
breakfast at O'hana with stitch,
 animal kingdom and maybe a little hollywood

Sunday
discovery cove and hopefully I fly indoor sky diving
candyland party

Monday
sea world,
halloween party at GKTW

Tuesday
epcot with dinner at tepan edo in japan

Wednesday Magic kingdown
crystal palace with pooh and crew

thursday GKTW till plane time (1:00)


----------



## NEmel

Thanks for everyone's advice.  I did call the MAW office today and I guess one of Carter's wish granters got our number wrong.  Not sure, but she did call later this afternoon.  We are set to meet them next Wednesday night!  Can't wait it will be a long week!  I did start a PTR on the board.
Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## michiml03

Good Morning, we are her now and loving it as much as we can, Let me just start with don't take this post the wrong way We are so grateful for what we have gotten. So we arrived  to GKTW great place loved our villa so much room go unpacked quick went to walmart for a few things then hit MNSSHP. When we returned to our villa there was a bit of a problem and we were told by a night manager we will be moved to another villa. We packed everything up with 2 tired 5 yrs olds my poor son just wanted to go home it broke my heart. Few minutes later we were told that villa we were being moved to is on reserve and there is nowhere for us to go. Now I'm upset my kids are upset and my hubby just trying to make this right. finally we get moved to off site hotel very nice no complaints. next day GKTW moved to WDW property awesome except no we have no washer or dryer and have to use 2x as much gas to go back and forth to GKTW for meals so our $$ is going quickly. Our chapter has been awesome got us 2 days extended more $$. Aiden had an awesome time at IOA he got to meet all the super heros at the same time behind the scenes. All in all we are having a great time having bkfst with the character today.


----------



## NEmel

michiml03 said:


> Good Morning, we are her now and loving it as much as we can, Let me just start with don't take this post the wrong way We are so grateful for what we have gotten. So we arrived  to GKTW great place loved our villa so much room go unpacked quick went to walmart for a few things then hit MNSSHP. When we returned to our villa there was a bit of a problem and we were told by a night manager we will be moved to another villa. We packed everything up with 2 tired 5 yrs olds my poor son just wanted to go home it broke my heart. Few minutes later we were told that villa we were being moved to is on reserve and there is nowhere for us to go. Now I'm upset my kids are upset and my hubby just trying to make this right. finally we get moved to off site hotel very nice no complaints. next day GKTW moved to WDW property awesome except no we have no washer or dryer and have to use 2x as much gas to go back and forth to GKTW for meals so our $$ is going quickly. Our chapter has been awesome got us 2 days extended more $$. Aiden had an awesome time at IOA he got to meet all the super heros at the same time behind the scenes. All in all we are having a great time having bkfst with the character today.




Oh no!  That is not the way you expected your trip to start.  Glad they fixed everything and hopefully the rest of your trip goes off without a hitch!  Enjoy.


----------



## kritter47

NEmel said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice.  I did call the MAW office today and I guess one of Carter's wish granters got our number wrong.  Not sure, but she did call later this afternoon.  We are set to meet them next Wednesday night!  Can't wait it will be a long week!  I did start a PTR on the board.
> Thanks!
> Melissa


Hah, that was the other possibility I thought about throwing out. I've called wrong numbers too. If the form they get is hand-written (and I had both hand-written and computer generated), then it can be very easy to read a phone number incorrectly.

Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## maroo

carebearkidney said:


> I know I've been MIA for a while now - we have been having some health issues with Matthew. They are testing for leukemia and just this weekend he's been complaining of tummy pain/tenderness. He's on a feeding tube, and it was pulled out while he was playing with his brother last week. His white count is very low and he is neutropenic at the moment also - so I thought maybe his inner stomach lining was irritated and it would just take time to heal. Well, now he is bleeding (no granulation tissue though) and started running a 102 fever tonight. I'm calling GI in the morning. It's just been crazy! But I promise I'm not gone... well, maybe mentally. But I'll be back - just haven't had to time to get on as much with my baby under the weather.



I hope Matthew is doing much better!!  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> I have yet another question... well actually 2... We found out that family we do not see very often are actually going to be at Disney the same time that we are. Are they alloweed to come visit and possibly swim with us at GKTW? We can always go to their hotel but it is easier with Gavin to stay close to "home."
> 
> Also, so everyone keeps saying to bring ponchos and umbrellas... Does it rain everyday still in October? I know they said the rainy season runs through September but it looks like rain all this week. We are planning to bring ponchos but wondered for how long does it rain and how bad? Thanks again everyone



They can come visit!    All you have to do is meet them at the check in area!  

I always bring ponchos (usually the $1.00 kind so that I can toss them if they get really wet) with me - and a very small umbrella if it is a strong chance of rain any given day.  There are showers in FL almost every day.  Although last week it did not rain a drop (when we were there)...but the weekend before it was a very rainy weekend!



that's nice said:


> Yes they can come visit. I'm pretty sure they just have to check in when they get there.
> 
> 
> Florida has occasional showers.. best bet is to goto the dollar store before you go and pick up a few ponchos. If you need them then you have them and don't have to spend $10 for one in the parks. They are also good to cover a stroller or backpack. When you are done with them just throw them away- they will never fold back up and fit nicely in the plastic.



Hi Tim!!   

My thoughts exactly!  ha!!


----------



## maroo

Mama2Josh said:


> I have just a few questions that I can't find the answers to.
> 
> 1) Does anyone know if -During Halloween Week - is the Halloween party at GKTW still held on Monday, like the website schedule says, or do they actually have it on Halloween (which is Wed this year)?
> 
> 2) Our DD outgrew her swimsuit this year, and there are NO swimsuits for sale in Oregon at this time of year. Do you think we'll be able to pick one up at the Walmart by GKTW?
> 
> 3) Any tips on visiting Legoland while we're there? It was Josh's 3rd wish (after WWHP and WDW) and we're going to try to squeeze it in if we can.
> 
> 4) Has anyone made the trip to the beach while there? We're thinking of also attempting that, as Eric and the kids have never seen the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> We are all getting super excited. I let the kids watch the Disney planning video so they would have a better idea of what to expect there, and they were just in awe. Even Eric, who never gets outwardly excited, is starting to show signs of life! lol



I just want to say that I am excited for u guys!  I finally got to update your dates on your TR for the list here (and working on getting the rest updated tonight, too!!)

I recommend the Atlantic!!  That will be so amazing!



aym4Him said:


> How sweet!! I love how our families help out one another !
> 
> Has anyone done the Chip and Dale campfire?  I'd never heard of it til I saw someone mention it elsewhere on this board.  They didn't elaborate so I'm about to go do some searching.  DS has been having us have pretend campfires for the past 2 weeks and I'd love to take him to a real one if possible!
> 
> Oh- I updated about our heart buddy, David, on DS's PTR.  Just wanted to let those of you who have been following his story.  Don't count the days.  Make every day count.



I think this is at the Wilderness Lodge and Campground area...I have heard mixed reviews, but if he likes campfires, that might be perfect!!  

Check the resorts section here on the DIS and they will probably have something about it!  If not, feel free to start a thread and ask - make sure and let them know you are a wish family if you go!! 



yeti5353 said:


> Having a fretful worry day today.   M had a bad episode of pain last night and I am sure that set me off.  dont know how I am going to manage that at the parks.
> 
> money- do I have enough?
> weather and rain
> leaving my mom alone for a week
> staying well till we leave.
> if I am in good enough shape to pull this off
> 
> just fretting....





As far as being in shape - I just got back from Disney and that has spurred me on to want to do some more walking so that I will enjoy my next trip even more than this last one!!  

And I concur with the previous poster that suggested getting someone to check on your Mom  - that will make you both feel so much better!!  



Abcam said:


> How to get equipment to GKTW..our DME is a local company so they say they can rent us a portable concentrator, but we only need oxygen at night and rather not have to worry about on the plane.  I've read posts where they say GKTW is setting up the oxygen.  Can anyone give me more info on this?  What about bath chairs - my DD can't sit by herself and will need a bath chair...does GKTW have these, can you rent them?  Also, will MAW cover the shipping cost to get other medical equipment to GKTW?



Call MAW - they should cover all costs for this!    They may need prescriptions from your physicians/DME providers for the equipment, but they can help with that part, too.  

We rented a shower table for Lauren for our trip and they delivered it to us and picked it back up - we paid for it because that was not our wish trip, but it was great to not have to lug it around and pack it!



newdrama12 said:


> Don't remember who asked and don't have the time right now to look. But for those that are staying at GKTW. If you have visitors that would like to join you for a meal, they can buy a meal coupon at the Front Desk for $5 a person. But got to finish packing for a small vacation to NC, just wanted to post the answer before I forget. I will be visiting one of my Wish Family friends for five days.



$5.00 - that went up in the last couple of years!  Still not bad for a meal, though!!    Thank you so much for all of your help - there is nothing better than having someone that is there to fill us in on this stuff!!


----------



## maroo

I just had to stop for a second here...while I am answering posts...

Warning - this is SAD... and very disturbing to me for our wish families planning...if you are into "happy planning" and don't want to be upset from that, skip this post...

Because I am sitting here bawling! 

I am so upset about Mia.  I had heard she died, but then I heard it was another family and I am now so confused!!  It seems that we lost 2 children in the same week...

I am not on the DIS nearly as much as I was in years past...and so I feel a lot more disconnected to these precious families!  I want to get back into it - really into it where I can keep up with people and "meet them" where they are...but then something like this happens and it just breaks my heart!  I just love these sweet families...


Anyway...I am posting the last few posts from Mia's parents.  There is a place on this site to send donations and I am really not wanting to promote that part - you can send them something if you would like, but that is not my intention here.  I don't really know them.

But here is what they posted for her.  She was on her wish trip.  They never made it to the parks.  

http://www.giveforward.com/achangeofheart

***** TO GET TO THE UPDATES, CLICK ON UPDATES.....*

MODS - if you want to take this down, feel free.  But I am keeping it on here for now.  I am just heartbroken for this family.


----------



## maroo

DelanaAndKyra said:


> I was gone for about week now, just preoccupied and just came back to catch up, what alot of reading lol I love this place! there is so much information and people asking questions i never even would have thought of! This week I packed away all of our summer clothes. It make me so excited because next time they are out of the bag will to be packed for the trip!!! I was also very excited today when i seen that walmart had minnie mouse stuffed animals, not huge but not really tiny either. i figured it would be a great stocking stuffer for her. I have been doing as much as i can to get all we need for our trip now and ill wrap it up as gifts for christmas. So far i have aloe vera for me and sunscreen. Are there any items that were must have items while you were on your trip or anything you wish you had packed?



We always bring zip lock bags!  Lots of uses for those in the parks!  We always bring one for our phones so they don't get wet on rides.   

I love a mix of peanuts and candy corn - and that is easy to pack and store - doesn't melt and provides salt and sugar if you or your kids are hungry or a little run down!   

Camera and batteries!  



yeti5353 said:


> Totally cannot believe in two weeks we will be at GKTW!!!
> 
> 
> here are the photos of our mickey tye dye shirts.  I followed the directions from disney dreamer. see our PTR for the link.
> 
> big sis with her shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other two shirts



These look really great!!!!!   

I need to get those directions and make some!!



yeti5353 said:


> seriously odd questions I seem to need answers to:
> 
> what kind of bag hangs best from a wheelchair?
> 
> do we need mosquito spray?
> 
> Can you bring pool toys to the pool at GKTW
> 
> is there a place to change by the pool or do you have to go back to your villa?
> 
> many thanks from the over excited DEB!!!



bag totally depends on the wheelchair!  We just use a back pack that has lots of pockets!  

I would bring bug spray.  I got eaten alive at Animal Kingdom Lodge this past weekend.  

You can bring pool toys! 

Not sure about the changing question...



Owensheart said:


> WIll you all stop and say a prayer for sweet Mia's family.  They left for her Make A Wish trip on Tuesday. After a tragic turn of events, her family has to say goodbye forever.  Please keep their entire family in your thoughts and prayers.  My heart is broken for this family.



Thank you so much for posting this...my heart is just broken.  



KaylaM said:


> A few questions...
> 
> 1. How do your kiddos adjust to the time difference? We will be traveling from California.
> 
> 2. My daughter is g-tube fed only, but always seems interested in food when I am eating, and I used to give her a taste here and there, but now she can't at all have a taste due to her condition. How do you handle eating in front of your children? Here at home, I can separate myself and eat while she is doing her own thing. We don't eat out much mainly because of that. She always loved having a taste of ice cream, but that is one of the worse things she can have now. What is it like to go to GKTW having a child that can't eat what they have and what all the other kids are eating, etc.
> 
> 3. How does the transportation work from GKTW to parks, and how often does it run?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Michelle



One thought on the time difference...is to use it to your advantage, if you want... For example:  CA time is about 3 hours earlier, right?  So at midnight your body still thinks it is only 9:00 PM- so that lets you stay out a lot later and catch the parks when there are fewer guests... Sleep in and stay up late!    It is fun!  

You should have a rental car - most families just use the car and it takes about 20-30 min to get to the parks from GKTW.  

If you do use the shuttle, then call GKTW and see what time it leaves...not sure on that.


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> Hi Tim!!
> 
> My thoughts exactly!  ha!!



Hey there! Looks like you were enjoying yourself last week.


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> I just had to stop for a second here...while I am answering posts...
> 
> Warning - this is SAD... and very disturbing to me for our wish families planning...if you are into "happy planning" and don't want to be upset from that, skip this post...
> 
> Because I am sitting here bawling!
> 
> I am so upset about Mia.  I had heard she died, but then I heard it was another family and I am now so confused!!  It seems that we lost 2 children in the same week...
> 
> I am not on the DIS nearly as much as I was in years past...and so I feel a lot more disconnected to these precious families!  I want to get back into it - really into it where I can keep up with people and "meet them" where they are...but then something like this happens and it just breaks my heart!  I just love these sweet families...
> 
> 
> Anyway...I am posting the last few posts from Mia's parents.  There is a place on this site to send donations and I am really not wanting to promote that part - you can send them something if you would like, but that is not my intention here.  I don't really know them.
> 
> But here is what they posted for her.  She was on her wish trip.  They never made it to the parks.
> 
> http://www.giveforward.com/achangeofheart
> 
> ***** TO GET TO THE UPDATES, CLICK ON UPDATES.....*
> 
> MODS - if you want to take this down, feel free.  But I am keeping it on here for now.  I am just heartbroken for this family.


This is so sad... My heart goes out to them.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> I just had to stop for a second here...while I am answering posts...
> 
> Warning - this is SAD... and very disturbing to me for our wish families planning...if you are into "happy planning" and don't want to be upset from that, skip this post...
> 
> Because I am sitting here bawling!
> 
> I am so upset about Mia.  I had heard she died, but then I heard it was another family and I am now so confused!!  It seems that we lost 2 children in the same week...
> 
> I am not on the DIS nearly as much as I was in years past...and so I feel a lot more disconnected to these precious families!  I want to get back into it - really into it where I can keep up with people and "meet them" where they are...but then something like this happens and it just breaks my heart!  I just love these sweet families...
> 
> 
> Anyway...I am posting the last few posts from Mia's parents.  There is a place on this site to send donations and I am really not wanting to promote that part - you can send them something if you would like, but that is not my intention here.  I don't really know them.
> 
> But here is what they posted for her.  She was on her wish trip.  They never made it to the parks.
> 
> http://www.giveforward.com/achangeofheart
> 
> ***** TO GET TO THE UPDATES, CLICK ON UPDATES.....*
> 
> MODS - if you want to take this down, feel free.  But I am keeping it on here for now.  I am just heartbroken for this family.



*Maroo, That is the link I posted originally, I didn't even know it might be against the rules. This has also broken my heart. To have lost Mia and Bridget in a week was more than heartbreaking and has consumed my thoughts.  

Mia's Mom also has a blog and if you read it, especially yesterday's post you WILL need Kleenex.

To everyone here, I know this is a sobering reminder as to WHY our children are eligible for wish trips. Hugs to you all.

Blessings,
Judy
*


----------



## maroo

aym4Him said:


> Oh my gosh :-( :-(. It's so hard hearing about another little one passing away. I'm so sorry. :-(
> 
> We are having Christmas for David's family next weekend. It's so hard knowing there is nothing more that can be done. I hate it!!!
> 
> I will be praying. I'm so, so sorry.



This is such a wonderful thing to do for his family!!  This will be such wonderful memories that will last forever!! 



blessedmom4 said:


> *Hugs for David and his family, it is a pain all of us here fear,  I know. As for Mia, it is heartbreaking. There really aren't any words.  *







yeti5353 said:


> Had our send off party today- we leave Friday.  Looks like we get to rock a limo to and from the airport. Got our packet and all the details.   We are so excited!!!



I am so excited for you guys!!!!  



Lilfoot93 said:


> How exciting!! There are a lot of wish kids going this week! The limo sounds like it will be a lot of fun! I can't wait to hear about your magical trip. I hope you guys have an amazing time!
> 
> Jackie







mspols said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here!  My 4 year old Lily just got her dates for GKTW for Jan 3-9.  She is so excited.  Would love to get as much info as I can and start planning.



you have come to the right place to plan!!    We are so glad to have you!!



Momtokcc said:


> For some reason I can't update on Cade's trip report.  I have been trying to do it for 5 days but it won't let me  - says I am not logged in so I am just going to do it over here.
> 
> We go our packet with our expense check and everything.  We don't do a sendoff party or anything like that.  I can't believe how close everything is.  Last week Cade had an appointment with genetics again - I was hoping for answers, but I should have known better.  We are going to go to a new GI for a 2nd opinion on his treatment.  We probably should do that for endocrinology too, but not sure who to go to.  He is going to have another MRI of his brain - it has been a while since he had one and we just need to see if there have been any changes and Dr. R also wants him to have neuropsych testing.  I suppose all of these could just be more puzzle pieces, I feel like we will never really have the true answer.
> 
> On the Disney front - the kids are so excited!!  I feel like I will never have everything done in time!  I planned a rough itinerary and feedback will be great.  Here it is:
> 
> 10/20   Arrive in Orlando at 11:30 AM
> Arrive at GKTW sometime after and eat lunch get settled
> Explore the village and maybe go to Downtown Disney and of course
> the orientation
> 10/21   Hollywood Studios = for Lightning McQueen, Cade loves him
> 10/22   Legoland - Cade is a lego fanatic
> 10/23   Magic Kingdom
> 10/24    not sure - maybe Animal Kingdom
> 10/25    Universal Island of Adventure
> 10/26    Departure Day  ...our plane leaves at 5:35 - don't know what we
> will do
> 
> any suggestions or input?



This looks GREAT!!!  You guys are going to have so much fun!!    

Only suggestion I have is to plan for something fun when you get back!  Helps with that "post wish trip" blues some of us get after such an awesome trip!



NEmel said:


> Quick question for everyone with experience!  My son Carter is 7 and has CVID.  I referred him for a MAW the first of September.  We received the wonderful MAW family packet on Sept 24.  They included all of the paperwork along with his 2 wish granters names.  We still have not heard from them.   He is getting a little anxious as you can understand!  It does say in the letter if they don't contact us by Oct 16 to call the regional director and her number.  Has anyone else had this same experience??  I am a huge planner and it is driving me nuts to wait!
> Thanks, Melissa



How did this go?  Did you call them?  I am reading these in chronological order so hopefully I will get to it soon.  lol



yeti5353 said:


> we leave friday for our trip:
> sunday miss wish
> 1. fell off a curb and sprained her ankle
> 2. developed a cold
> 3. lost a tooth while she was sleeping and woke up with a bloody ring around her mouth
> 
> and today had a fever and got started on antibiotics....
> plus big sis is wheezing and I (hopefully just) got tummy sick from the wish send off dinner.  And tomorrow I am getting another steroid shot for my knee.
> 
> what a week!  hope we can get it together for the trip



oh no!!  Good news is - maybe you have gotten those things "out of the way" in time for you trip!!    And a steriod shot for you knee will be good before your trip!



Emilyswish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My daughter Emily had her wished granted back in 2010 and I just stopped by the board to say "Hi!" and wish all of the ish kids and families a great trip!!!
> 
> 
> Aimee



Hi Aimee!!!!    I hope you guys are doing well!!!  



nuts4wdw said:


> Hi,
> I have been a lurker of this thread since my son was born 4 years ago and am excited to be able to join you guys for my son's sake. However, my first post is a weird dilemma. I have to give a little backstory first. I referred my little guy when he turned three to MAW. In March, our family physician would not sign it because my ds did not have "a death date" according to him. I was gun shy and waited a month before asking my sons GI dr. My sons GI dr. said he would help us out. Then a week later his not-so-nice nurse called to say he would not sign off on it because he didn't feel comfortable. I asked her if the dr. had actually looked at it because of our conversation. She stated yes that he was sitting right next to her. That was April.  End of story..... (so I thought)
> 
> We have been trying to raise funds this month to get my son to the Mayo clinic and a family that has been granted a wish through Wishing Star foundation nominated my ds. We had a  rehab specialist that said she would be willing to get him a wish through Wishing Star. So, once again, I filled out the paperwork. This was the middle of Sept.
> 
> So, we have a new family physician that found the wish paperwork in his chart and said to me "I would love to get him a wish". So, I called MAW to update his family physician. (don't know why really) The lady said, I'm sorry we have new office staff and the GI dr. approved his wish on Aug. 22nd  We should be contacting you in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I called the 2nd wish granting organization to tell them nevermind MAW is working on it. She gets real protective about her agency telling me I need to go with them because they support families until the child turns 21, has support groups, "doesn't throw disney world in your face like MAW", and that she wouldn't take my son to WDW at age 4 because he will never remember it, and so they are willing to wait a couple of years until he can remember it.
> 
> I feel so torn...... I went from thinking my little boy would never get a wish to having to choose between two companies. So, any experiences. I am leaning towards MAW because I love GKTW! He is non-verbal, but does have a few signs and simple words. He knows how to sign train and Mickey and says "Kee" for Mickey. The 2nd lady also jumped down my throat when I said the two things he loves most are trains and Mickey that we were leaning towards WDW for him. Saying that "of course, all kids like Mickey Mouse". Can you guys help me out. I am so excited for my little guy!!!!! I can hardly stand it, I want to scream it from the mountain tops. Can you relate? Thanks for reading my really long dilemma. What do you think?



Aw man!  Like too much of a good thing. 

If your child has been granted a wish through ANY wish granting organization that states he/she has a life threatening illness, then regardless of the organization, you should be able to stay at GKTW.  GKTW works with hundreds of wish granting organizations.  

There are SOME organizations that grant wishes based on other things and the child is not necessarily life threatening - in which case you can't stay at GKTW - but that does not sound like it is the case for you guys...if that makes any sense....


----------



## maroo

raegansmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to post a short introduction ......
> 
> We just received confirmation for our MAW trip.  My daughter, Raegan, age 6, will be getting her wish Dec. 21-30!
> 
> I'll make a post in the pre-trip area to introduce us and post some photos.
> 
> I'll be making the trip with just my children, ages 19, 16, 7 and 6.  Raegan and my 7 yr old are adopted from China
> 
> Any advice is welcome ....... I am very familiar with Disney as I grew up going every year but this will be an unique experience I'm sure!
> 
> Margie



 to the DIS!  So glad you guys have joined us! 

Let us know when you have done a pretrippie report so that we can follow you guys over there! 



yeti5353 said:


> our plans based on crowd predictions and no school in orlando friday and monday as well as the food and wine festival, and the parties miss wish want to do at GKTW.
> 
> friday arrive, hang a GKTW and pirates and princess party
> 
> Saturday
> breakfast at O'hana with stitch,
> animal kingdom and maybe a little hollywood
> 
> Sunday
> discovery cove and hopefully I fly indoor sky diving
> candyland party
> 
> Monday
> sea world,
> halloween party at GKTW
> 
> Tuesday
> epcot with dinner at tepan edo in japan
> 
> Wednesday Magic kingdown
> crystal palace with pooh and crew
> 
> thursday GKTW till plane time (1:00)



Looks like GREAT plans!!!   Have a BLAST!!



NEmel said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice.  I did call the MAW office today and I guess one of Carter's wish granters got our number wrong.  Not sure, but she did call later this afternoon.  We are set to meet them next Wednesday night!  Can't wait it will be a long week!  I did start a PTR on the board.
> Thanks!
> Melissa



Woot Woot!!!  

I will go try to find the pretrippie tonight!



michiml03 said:


> Good Morning, we are her now and loving it as much as we can, Let me just start with don't take this post the wrong way We are so grateful for what we have gotten. So we arrived  to GKTW great place loved our villa so much room go unpacked quick went to walmart for a few things then hit MNSSHP. When we returned to our villa there was a bit of a problem and we were told by a night manager we will be moved to another villa. We packed everything up with 2 tired 5 yrs olds my poor son just wanted to go home it broke my heart. Few minutes later we were told that villa we were being moved to is on reserve and there is nowhere for us to go. Now I'm upset my kids are upset and my hubby just trying to make this right. finally we get moved to off site hotel very nice no complaints. next day GKTW moved to WDW property awesome except no we have no washer or dryer and have to use 2x as much gas to go back and forth to GKTW for meals so our $$ is going quickly. Our chapter has been awesome got us 2 days extended more $$. Aiden had an awesome time at IOA he got to meet all the super heros at the same time behind the scenes. All in all we are having a great time having bkfst with the character today.



wow!  That sounds like a lot of stuff going on there!    I am glad Aiden got to meet the super heros!!

Which hotel are you guys staying at now?  It should have laundry facilities if you guys need it!



that's nice said:


> Hey there! Looks like you were enjoying yourself last week.



I did!!!   It was so wonderful!!!  We had so many cool surprises and things I had never done at Disney - it was really amazing.    And it was really cool to get to spend time with my cousin!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> I did!!!   It was so wonderful!!!  We had so many cool surprises and things I had never done at Disney - it was really amazing.    And it was really cool to get to spend time with my cousin!



*I didn't know you were at Disney how exciting!  Glad you had fun!

Hi Tim!!*


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *Maroo, That is the link I posted originally, I didn't even know it might be against the rules. This has also broken my heart. To have lost Mia and Bridget in a week was more than heartbreaking and has consumed my thoughts.
> 
> Mia's Mom also has a blog and if you read it, especially yesterday's post you WILL need Kleenex.
> 
> To everyone here, I know this is a sobering reminder as to WHY our children are eligible for wish trips. Hugs to you all.
> 
> Blessings,
> Judy
> *



yeah...I need Kleenex and a BUCKET to hold my tears...I am so "done" tonight...  This is just too much.  

Thank u so much for sharing it!  Truly grieving with this family - and for all of our sweet families that have been through too much.


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> I did!!!   It was so wonderful!!!  We had so many cool surprises and things I had never done at Disney - it was really amazing.    And it was really cool to get to spend time with my cousin!


I was 'stalking' you on FB... hope you don't mind. 

I'm hoping we get a little pixie dust when we are there in 16 days! 





blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Hi Tim!!*



Hey Judy!!!! I hope everything is going well you you and the family.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> yeah...I need Kleenex and a BUCKET to hold my tears...I am so "done" tonight...  This is just too much.
> 
> Thank u so much for sharing it!  Truly grieving with this family - and for all of our sweet families that have been through too much.


* Maroo, it is heartbreaking. *


that's nice said:


> I was 'stalking' you on FB... hope you don't mind.
> *Facebook for me...one of these days! Then maybe I will be in the loop!*
> I'm hoping we get a little pixie dust when we are there in 16 days!
> 
> *16 DAYS! I am WAY behind!!! Maybe I can catch up on some reading later today!*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Judy!!!! I hope everything is going well you you and the family.



*It has bern an interesting summer Tim, you know us...
My big prayer request today is for my Dad. He has cancer and they are doing surgery this AM, I am leaving for the hospital shortly. We could use all of the prayers we can get. I will read about YOUR family while I wait if I can see the screen...*


----------



## alyssaswish

Lots of Big Gives posted! Come over and check them out! Only 3 weeks left!


----------



## yeti5353

packed, repacked and over packed.
we leave in the morning!!!!!

doubt much sleeping will be going on.....


----------



## that's nice

blessedmom4 said:


> *It has bern an interesting summer Tim, you know us...
> My big prayer request today is for my Dad. He has cancer and they are doing surgery this AM, I am leaving for the hospital shortly. We could use all of the prayers we can get. I will read about YOUR family while I wait if I can see the screen...*


I hope everything went well with your dad today. 





yeti5353 said:


> packed, repacked and over packed.
> we leave in the morning!!!!!
> 
> doubt much sleeping will be going on.....


Have a MAGICAL trip!!!


----------



## onceagain1

yeti5353 said:


> our plans based on crowd predictions and no school in orlando friday and monday as well as the food and wine festival, and the parties miss wish want to do at GKTW.
> QUOTE]
> I was wondering about how to know whether local schools are in or out of session, was googling but wasn't sure what was the best to go with (was seeing private/other schools, didn't know where to find predominant schedule). Can you tell me where to search to find the schedule that covers most schools? I'm wondering about Fri/Mon/Tues/Wed/Thur (Dec 14,17,18,19,20). Was debating the weekend as well, in that if either Friday or Monday was a day off school, then that weekend would be busier.
> 
> 
> alyssaswish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Big Gives posted! Come over and check them out! Only 3 weeks left!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure I understand. I think I know what Big Gives are, but is there a specific link to look at, and not sure of '3 weeks left' - it's been a long week, and a very long day
Click to expand...


----------



## alyssaswish

Not quite sure I understand. I think I know what Big Gives are, but is there a specific link to look at, and not sure of '3 weeks left' - it's been a long week, and a very long day [/QUOTE]

I posted pics of all the Big Give gifts we received. Check out my pre-trip report.


----------



## maroo

U can see the crowd calendar with a subscription to Touring Plans - but I can also PM the scores to any wish family! 

Basically the scores jump to very crowded on Dec 22 and are milder the week before.


----------



## maroo

I am trying to reply using my iPhone and it is not as effective!  Lol


Thank u all for your kind words!  Sorry I was in such a funk!  

Tim - u can totally stalk me on Facebook!  I consider all posts on there public and fair game!  

Anyone can friend me on there - just let me know your user name to put a name with a face. 

More later... Just wanted to pop in!


----------



## aym4Him

alyssaswish said:


> Lots of Big Gives posted! Come over and check them out! Only 3 weeks left!



LOVE the pictures!! Your kids are beautiful!



yeti5353 said:


> packed, repacked and over packed.
> we leave in the morning!!!!!
> 
> doubt much sleeping will be going on.....



Woo hoo!! Have a blast!!!! 



onceagain1 said:


> Not quite sure I understand. I think I know what Big Gives are, but is there a specific link to look at, and not sure of '3 weeks left' - it's been a long week, and a very long day







maroo said:


> I am trying to reply using my iPhone and it is not as effective!  Lol
> 
> 
> Thank u all for your kind words!  Sorry I was in such a funk!
> 
> Tim - u can totally stalk me on Facebook!  I consider all posts on there public and fair game!
> 
> Anyone can friend me on there - just let me know your user name to put a name with a face.
> 
> More later... Just wanted to pop in!



Welcome "back!"  

I can't believe WE leave in less than a month!   We are low on funds so I'm going to make E an autograph book with 4x6 index cards and some $1 photo album ("brag" books) from Target.  I got some stickers but what characters I didn't find, I may try to run an index card thru the printer and see if I can put them on that way.  I kind of wanted to go elaborate but you know, I don't even know if he's going to want to interact with the characters.  This is going to save us time and $.  I just hope the ink doesn't bleed thru the index cards...maybe I'll get a small clipboard just in case.  I'm thinking about keeping the cards in binder clips until they are signed and then just slip them into the photo album as we go.  

I really wanted to try to make the tie dye shirts!  I was at Joann the other day and they didn't have any little white t shirts.  It then hit me that E has a ton of Fruit of the Loom undershirts!  DUH, Amy!!!  My brain has been in a mushy state with all the sadness going on in the CHD world as well as losing the little ones on here.  Our little friend, David, had a great weekend celebrating Christmas with his family.  My prayer is that little stinker will be around for the real thing, too!!  I so wish he could go to Disney.  If any of you would like to send him and Abby a postcard while you're there, let me know and I'll PM you their address!!!!  

Ethan got a postcard from THE WORLD yesterday!! He was SO excited!! It was from the Fab 5 and they were just congratulating him on a great school year and soccer season.  His face was PRICELESS!! Thanks goes to our Fairy Godmailer on the disboards.  She did awesome! 

Well, I guess I need to get to planning!  I have a "Disney box" full of stuff that I check on weekly just to make sure I still want it and to see if we need to add anything.  I got a couple of inexpensive lanyards at Party City the other day for E to pin his buttons on.  I hate the thought of poking holes in his t-shirts! Of course, I got Mickey and Toy Story ones and now he's knee-deep into Star Wars  I've had a Buzz costume ready for him since last year and he's now declared he is going to be "Darth the Vader."  Thankfully, I found a great costume at Goodwill.  It, however, is missing the belt.  "No problem," I thought.  Well, he's now saying, "But Mommy, I need a belt to hold my lightsaber and I need gloves, too!"  Yup.  Don't know how I'm gonna manage that, but we'll figure it out!! I hope he shoots up another inch before we get to Disney so he can ride Star Tours!!!!!!!

I just wanted to end this by giving huge  to everyone.  There is so much going on in our lives- I hope that y'all are able to slow down and just savor the little stuff this weekend.  For those of you who are on your magical vacation, I pray that it truly is the trip of a lifetime and that there is much pixiedust all around!


----------



## aym4Him

I almost forgot..

I bought a couple of Brita personal water bottles (with filters) the other day for DH and I.  (We will share with E when he's not drinking his juice, etc)  I know that the water from drinking fountains probably has that FL sulphur taste, but what about the water from the counter service areas?  My in-laws have asked me if they need to buy the bottles, too.

I hate to carry around things that we may not use, so any input would be great!  I think I've asked this question before and got mixed responses (it may have been on a "tips" thread...I can't remember).  Is the water at GKTW funky too?

Thank you!!!


----------



## NEmel

aym4Him said:


> I almost forgot..
> 
> I bought a couple of Brita personal water bottles (with filters) the other day for DH and I.  (We will share with E when he's not drinking his juice, etc)  I know that the water from drinking fountains probably has that FL sulphur taste, but what about the water from the counter service areas?  My in-laws have asked me if they need to buy the bottles, too.
> 
> I hate to carry around things that we may not use, so any input would be great!  I think I've asked this question before and got mixed responses (it may have been on a "tips" thread...I can't remember).  Is the water at GKTW funky too?
> 
> Thank you!!!



When we went to Disney 2 yrs ago for vacation we took a small cooler each day with bottled water.  We went in May so it was really hot.  I hate to buy water places since they charge so much.  We just froze bottles the night before and it worked great all day!


----------



## LittleEsmom

I wanted to post this question for the experts I have never flown before and need some tips on the packing and how much luggage is allowed and do I need one of those luggage scales? I know our trip isn't until March but we have been looking at luggage whenever we go to town and online. Thanks everyone in advance. Love reading everyones PTR & TR  and get celebrating with you.


----------



## ABBMommy

My daughter hasn't had deli meat since she started treatment (chance of contamination has made the risk too high for us) for leukemia two years ago and cannot have tea AT ALL while on treatment.  She's going to the tea party at the Grand Floridian as her "special event" while we are there and they serve each girl tea and juice as well as ham and cheese rollups.  

Have any of you ever made special menu requests and if so has it been an easy process?  I know there is a number to call, but I wanted to be prepared if there's anything special I should say/do/need.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Quick question we are shipping a box of supplies to gktw but where can we ship our equipment out of to come home? Didn't know if we could at gktw or if I have to find a ups or FedEx store. 

So excited we are in the teens for our countdown! I should really start packing! I'm such a procrastonator!


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

aym4Him said:


> I almost forgot..
> 
> I bought a couple of Brita personal water bottles (with filters) the other day for DH and I.  (We will share with E when he's not drinking his juice, etc)  I know that the water from drinking fountains probably has that FL sulphur taste, but what about the water from the counter service areas?  My in-laws have asked me if they need to buy the bottles, too.
> 
> I hate to carry around things that we may not use, so any input would be great!  I think I've asked this question before and got mixed responses (it may have been on a "tips" thread...I can't remember).  Is the water at GKTW funky too?
> 
> Thank you!!!



We just got back on Saturday and the Brita bottle was our savior! The water is terrible no matter where you get it! I would highly recommend bring one otherwise you are looking at atleast $3.00 a bottle for water. I found it a pain to carry our cooler around with the kids juices but you could always do that as well.


----------



## GavandGraciesMommy

Just wanted to say that we are back from Gavin's trip and it was amazing! We have been crazy busy though so I have not even thought about his trip report but plan to get to it soon! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Emmaswishtrip said:
			
		

> Quick question we are shipping a box of supplies to gktw but where can we ship our equipment out of to come home? Didn't know if we could at gktw or if I have to find a ups or FedEx store.
> 
> So excited we are in the teens for our countdown! I should really start packing! I'm such a procrastonator!




I shipped my box down today! There is a FedEx store across the street from Walmart, which I understand is only a few blocks from gktw!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

GavandGraciesMommy said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that we are back from Gavin's trip and it was amazing! We have been crazy busy though so I have not even thought about his trip report but plan to get to it soon! Hope everyone is doing well.



Welcome back. My kids loved looking at your pictures and Facebook updates. We only have a week to go! I am packing up today, with Halloween and meetings I have a very busy week ahead of me. Thank goodness Walmart is nearby incase I forget something!


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Just wanted to say that we are back from Gavin's trip and it was amazing! We have been crazy busy though so I have not even thought about his trip report but plan to get to it soon! Hope everyone is doing well.



Can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## maroo

alyssaswish said:


> Lots of Big Gives posted! Come over and check them out! Only 3 weeks left!



awesome!!  I know you guys are so excited!!!  



yeti5353 said:


> packed, repacked and over packed.
> we leave in the morning!!!!!
> 
> doubt much sleeping will be going on.....



I hope you guys have an amazing time!!



aym4Him said:


> Welcome "back!"
> 
> I can't believe WE leave in less than a month!   We are low on funds so I'm going to make E an autograph book with 4x6 index cards and some $1 photo album ("brag" books) from Target.  I got some stickers but what characters I didn't find, I may try to run an index card thru the printer and see if I can put them on that way.  I kind of wanted to go elaborate but you know, I don't even know if he's going to want to interact with the characters.  This is going to save us time and $.  I just hope the ink doesn't bleed thru the index cards...maybe I'll get a small clipboard just in case.  I'm thinking about keeping the cards in binder clips until they are signed and then just slip them into the photo album as we go.
> 
> I really wanted to try to make the tie dye shirts!  I was at Joann the other day and they didn't have any little white t shirts.  It then hit me that E has a ton of Fruit of the Loom undershirts!  DUH, Amy!!!  My brain has been in a mushy state with all the sadness going on in the CHD world as well as losing the little ones on here.  Our little friend, David, had a great weekend celebrating Christmas with his family.  My prayer is that little stinker will be around for the real thing, too!!  I so wish he could go to Disney.  If any of you would like to send him and Abby a postcard while you're there, let me know and I'll PM you their address!!!!
> 
> Ethan got a postcard from THE WORLD yesterday!! He was SO excited!! It was from the Fab 5 and they were just congratulating him on a great school year and soccer season.  His face was PRICELESS!! Thanks goes to our Fairy Godmailer on the disboards.  She did awesome!
> 
> Well, I guess I need to get to planning!  I have a "Disney box" full of stuff that I check on weekly just to make sure I still want it and to see if we need to add anything.  I got a couple of inexpensive lanyards at Party City the other day for E to pin his buttons on.  I hate the thought of poking holes in his t-shirts! Of course, I got Mickey and Toy Story ones and now he's knee-deep into Star Wars  I've had a Buzz costume ready for him since last year and he's now declared he is going to be "Darth the Vader."  Thankfully, I found a great costume at Goodwill.  It, however, is missing the belt.  "No problem," I thought.  Well, he's now saying, "But Mommy, I need a belt to hold my lightsaber and I need gloves, too!"  Yup.  Don't know how I'm gonna manage that, but we'll figure it out!! I hope he shoots up another inch before we get to Disney so he can ride Star Tours!!!!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to end this by giving huge  to everyone.  There is so much going on in our lives- I hope that y'all are able to slow down and just savor the little stuff this weekend.  For those of you who are on your magical vacation, I pray that it truly is the trip of a lifetime and that there is much pixiedust all around!



I hope he is tall enough for Star Tours!  That was an intense ride!  

Thanks for the welcome back! 





aym4Him said:


> I almost forgot..
> 
> I bought a couple of Brita personal water bottles (with filters) the other day for DH and I.  (We will share with E when he's not drinking his juice, etc)  I know that the water from drinking fountains probably has that FL sulphur taste, but what about the water from the counter service areas?  My in-laws have asked me if they need to buy the bottles, too.
> 
> I hate to carry around things that we may not use, so any input would be great!  I think I've asked this question before and got mixed responses (it may have been on a "tips" thread...I can't remember).  Is the water at GKTW funky too?
> 
> Thank you!!!



I would definitely bring the water bottles - because those may be hard to find if you decide you need one while you are in Florida - they would probably have one at Walmart...but who knows!

I usually just buy water because it is just me and isn't that much (since I don't have kids, etc to buy for)...but if I had kiddos and could swing it, I would totally bring a cooler and store it at First Aid - At the MK, you get FREE bottled water at the Wish Lounge (near First Aid in the same building), but the rest of the parks don't have this perk (as far as I know)...



NEmel said:


> When we went to Disney 2 yrs ago for vacation we took a small cooler each day with bottled water.  We went in May so it was really hot.  I hate to buy water places since they charge so much.  We just froze bottles the night before and it worked great all day!



The frozen bottle idea is such a GREAT idea!   



LittleEsmom said:


> I wanted to post this question for the experts I have never flown before and need some tips on the packing and how much luggage is allowed and do I need one of those luggage scales? I know our trip isn't until March but we have been looking at luggage whenever we go to town and online. Thanks everyone in advance. Love reading everyones PTR & TR  and get celebrating with you.



Which airline are you flying?  Are you flying internationally?

Southwest allows the first two bags per person for FREE...but not sure about the other airlines.  Your MAW folks should be able to tell you if they are planning to pay for baggage fees or not and that may help you plan, too!



ABBMommy said:


> My daughter hasn't had deli meat since she started treatment (chance of contamination has made the risk too high for us) for leukemia two years ago and cannot have tea AT ALL while on treatment.  She's going to the tea party at the Grand Floridian as her "special event" while we are there and they serve each girl tea and juice as well as ham and cheese rollups.
> 
> Have any of you ever made special menu requests and if so has it been an easy process?  I know there is a number to call, but I wanted to be prepared if there's anything special I should say/do/need.



I would call the number AND tell them when you get there.  Make sure they know WHY she can't eat deli meat so that they can make sure they don't accidently serve it.  It sounds like it is going to be a great event!!    They are very good about food allergy requests.  



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> We just got back on Saturday and the Brita bottle was our savior! The water is terrible no matter where you get it! I would highly recommend bring one otherwise you are looking at atleast $3.00 a bottle for water. I found it a pain to carry our cooler around with the kids juices but you could always do that as well.



True!  So true!



GavandGraciesMommy said:


> Just wanted to say that we are back from Gavin's trip and it was amazing! We have been crazy busy though so I have not even thought about his trip report but plan to get to it soon! Hope everyone is doing well.



I hope you guys do a trip report!  I love seeing all the pictures and hearing the cool stories!



Threeboysandachickie said:


> I shipped my box down today! There is a FedEx store across the street from Walmart, which I understand is only a few blocks from gktw!







Threeboysandachickie said:


> Welcome back. My kids loved looking at your pictures and Facebook updates. We only have a week to go! I am packing up today, with Halloween and meetings I have a very busy week ahead of me. Thank goodness Walmart is nearby incase I forget something!



True, so true!



Emmaswishtrip said:


> Can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## nuts4wdw

Just wanted to share. We just got the call from MAW, and the wish granters are coming to our house November 8th! So, tell me what to expect. Is there a MAW FAQ-type page anywhere. I am so excited for my little wishman, Prescott! Thanks everyone!


----------



## NEmel

Our wish granters came on Wednesday!  Carter was so excited and then of course got shy!  He made them both little bracelets and cards, they loved them.  He told them the main reasons his wish is to do a "firework" Disney cruise is b/c it is way to expensive!!!!  Also said he wanted to see Mickey, fireworks and eat cheese pizza.  Only out of the mouths of babes!!!  Now we will wait for the board to meet and approve his wish.  I will post a pic with his wish granters on his pre trip report.


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

We started the wish granting process for our daughter Savannah in early June. She is 4 years old diagnosed with Mitochondrial Disease Complex I and Complex III. After months of waiting we received a letter from Make A Wish that read...

"Make A Wish of Central and Western NC has concluded that her [Savannah's] condition does not meet the medical qualifications for a wish. We regret that we are unable to fulfill a wish for him/her."

We are heartbroken for her. 

I have posted more on her PTR. You are welcome to read more about this dishearting news HERE.


----------



## kritter47

Not that it will make you guys feel any better, but MaW does not actually make that decision themselves - there's a form filled out by the child's doctor that lays out the medical eligibility criteria (I've never seen one for more than a second or so, so I can't speak to exactly what's on it) and asks if they believe the child meets those conditions. No one employed in a chapter office is a medical person, so they don't have the qualifications on what is a life-threatening condition or not - that's why it's left up to the doctor.


----------



## yeti5353

We are back!!!  it was all we had hoped for and more!!!

we are all exhausted and I will try to do a post trip report.  we did get a bunch of pixie dust with Molly being the child at the beauty and the beast show to get the rose, a private meeting with stitch in a small lounge, and we were allowed into the cast members preview of the new fantasy land expansion and got to see the new little mermaid ride, and the beauty and the beast attraction and see Ariel in her grotto.


Deb


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kritter47 said:


> Not that it will make you guys feel any better, but MaW does not actually make that decision themselves - there's a form filled out by the child's doctor that lays out the medical eligibility criteria (I've never seen one for more than a second or so, so I can't speak to exactly what's on it) and asks if they believe the child meets those conditions. No one employed in a chapter office is a medical person, so they don't have the qualifications on what is a life-threatening condition or not - that's why it's left up to the doctor.




unfortunately... MAW has the last say. I have 2 friends that were denied wish trip because of MAW Foundation. Both of them had doctors approvals. MAW is the one that said Mitochondrial Disease doesn't qualify. Ambers little girl Savannah is now the 3rd being denied. My other friends daughter is TPN dependent and already had a life threatening line infection. I am grateful for MAW and what they did for our family, but it also makes it hard for me to support them .... Sad.


----------



## kalimom6

I just joined this board, we leave Dec. 1, 2012 to go to Sea World and GKTW.
Anyway, I just wanted to ask the previous poster about MAW.  Is there a state wish foundation/project that is not affiliated with MAW?  We live in Montana and there is a MAW but I know a lot of people locally who have gotten their childs wish done through the Montana Hope Project (run by the state highway patrols).  We didn't even consider MAW for our 5 year old because when she was around 2, her physical therapist told us about MHP.  I know they have a wider spectrum of what they consider a child worthy of a wish.
I am surprised to read that a child on TPN and had infections got turned down.  MAW has been contacting my friend every 6 months for about 2 years now to see if her daughter is well enough for her wish.  She just recently was able to stop TPN but she had 2 years of nothing by mouth, many, many, hospital stays.  She is 6 years old.  They tell her that she will always qualify.


----------



## kalimom6

Now that I have already posted, I will introduce myself.  Our daughter had prader-willi syndrome and is being granted a wish through the Montana Hope Project (run by our state highway patrols, only for MT residents).  Her wish is to "ride in a BIG airplane and go see a BIG fish."  So we are going to Sea World and GKTW.
We have 5 other children that have never flown.  So we will have 6 kids on a new adventure.  We do many road trips a year, some 9+ hours one way. I am stressing to say the least.  From what I have read so far on here, I have found jackpot on information!  I know I will have many questions but for know, I just wanted to introduce myself.
Oh, this is also MY first time flying commercially!  Life flights don't count I guess   So that ups the stress level, I do not know what to expect.  My husband is a seasoned flyer though.  Ack, 5 weeks!


----------



## NEmel

Here is Carter with his wish granters!


----------



## ABBMommy

Oh wow, our transportation to the airport will be here in 36 hours!!!!   SO STINKING EXCITED!


----------



## maroo

nuts4wdw said:


> Just wanted to share. We just got the call from MAW, and the wish granters are coming to our house November 8th! So, tell me what to expect. Is there a MAW FAQ-type page anywhere. I am so excited for my little wishman, Prescott! Thanks everyone!



That is much fun!!!   

Take pics!  And feel free to share them with us!  



NEmel said:


> Our wish granters came on Wednesday!  Carter was so excited and then of course got shy!  He made them both little bracelets and cards, they loved them.  He told them the main reasons his wish is to do a "firework" Disney cruise is b/c it is way to expensive!!!!  Also said he wanted to see Mickey, fireworks and eat cheese pizza.  Only out of the mouths of babes!!!  Now we will wait for the board to meet and approve his wish.  I will post a pic with his wish granters on his pre trip report.



That is so sweet that he made them bracelets and cards - how precious!!  

that is so awesome!


----------



## maroo

I did not want to ignore these posts...

But I am going to tread very carefully because I am still (days later) very upset about this whole thing...



AmberGreenawalt said:


> We started the wish granting process for our daughter Savannah in early June. She is 4 years old diagnosed with Mitochondrial Disease Complex I and Complex III. After months of waiting we received a letter from Make A Wish that read...
> 
> "Make A Wish of Central and Western NC has concluded that her [Savannah's] condition does not meet the medical qualifications for a wish. We regret that we are unable to fulfill a wish for him/her."
> 
> We are heartbroken for her.
> 
> I have posted more on her PTR. You are welcome to read more about this dishearting news HERE.



I will say that I am heartbroken, too.  And that I have tried to get some more information about this which I will try to get to you off the boards.  



kritter47 said:


> Not that it will make you guys feel any better, but MaW does not actually make that decision themselves - there's a form filled out by the child's doctor that lays out the medical eligibility criteria (I've never seen one for more than a second or so, so I can't speak to exactly what's on it) and asks if they believe the child meets those conditions. No one employed in a chapter office is a medical person, so they don't have the qualifications on what is a life-threatening condition or not - that's why it's left up to the doctor.



In this case, they actually did.  

They have a "medical committee" that makes these decisions and overrides the doctor's requests in some cases.  



Mom2mitokids said:


> unfortunately... MAW has the last say. I have 2 friends that were denied wish trip because of MAW Foundation. Both of them had doctors approvals. MAW is the one that said Mitochondrial Disease doesn't qualify. Ambers little girl Savannah is now the 3rd being denied. My other friends daughter is TPN dependent and already had a life threatening line infection. I am grateful for MAW and what they did for our family, but it also makes it hard for me to support them .... Sad.





I keep deleting the rest of my comments.  So we will just leave this here.......


----------



## maroo

yeti5353 said:


> We are back!!!  it was all we had hoped for and more!!!
> 
> we are all exhausted and I will try to do a post trip report.  we did get a bunch of pixie dust with Molly being the child at the beauty and the beast show to get the rose, a private meeting with stitch in a small lounge, and we were allowed into the cast members preview of the new fantasy land expansion and got to see the new little mermaid ride, and the beauty and the beast attraction and see Ariel in her grotto.
> 
> 
> Deb



Awesome!!!!!!!

I am so excited about this!! 

Can't wait for the TR!!!  





kalimom6 said:


> I just joined this board, we leave Dec. 1, 2012 to go to Sea World and GKTW.
> Anyway, I just wanted to ask the previous poster about MAW.  Is there a state wish foundation/project that is not affiliated with MAW?  We live in Montana and there is a MAW but I know a lot of people locally who have gotten their childs wish done through the Montana Hope Project (run by the state highway patrols).  We didn't even consider MAW for our 5 year old because when she was around 2, her physical therapist told us about MHP.  I know they have a wider spectrum of what they consider a child worthy of a wish.
> I am surprised to read that a child on TPN and had infections got turned down.  MAW has been contacting my friend every 6 months for about 2 years now to see if her daughter is well enough for her wish.  She just recently was able to stop TPN but she had 2 years of nothing by mouth, many, many, hospital stays.  She is 6 years old.  They tell her that she will always qualify.



 to the DIS!!  

I responded to your PM (private message), but I will welcome you again here, too!  

Glad you are here!

Make sure and check out the FAQ on page 1 of this thread (it is in the 2nd post).  



kalimom6 said:


> Now that I have already posted, I will introduce myself.  Our daughter had prader-willi syndrome and is being granted a wish through the Montana Hope Project (run by our state highway patrols, only for MT residents).  Her wish is to "ride in a BIG airplane and go see a BIG fish."  So we are going to Sea World and GKTW.
> We have 5 other children that have never flown.  So we will have 6 kids on a new adventure.  We do many road trips a year, some 9+ hours one way. I am stressing to say the least.  From what I have read so far on here, I have found jackpot on information!  I know I will have many questions but for know, I just wanted to introduce myself.
> Oh, this is also MY first time flying commercially!  Life flights don't count I guess   So that ups the stress level, I do not know what to expect.  My husband is a seasoned flyer though.  Ack, 5 weeks!



Life flights definitely don't count!  

Although I think flying commercially will be a LOT less stressful!  (Well...maybe not with 6 kids.  )

5 weeks!!  Woot woot!  



NEmel said:


> Here is Carter with his wish granters!



so stinkin' cute!!  



ABBMommy said:


> Oh wow, our transportation to the airport will be here in 36 hours!!!!   SO STINKING EXCITED!



wow!  So close!!!


----------



## MomOfAnAngel

We are home, the trip was amazing!! I promise to start a trip report soon, but in the meantime I put a link to a picture slideshow up on our pre trip report that kinda sums up our trip. More to come soon...


----------



## Lilfoot93

nuts4wdw said:


> Just wanted to share. We just got the call from MAW, and the wish granters are coming to our house November 8th! So, tell me what to expect. Is there a MAW FAQ-type page anywhere. I am so excited for my little wishman, Prescott! Thanks everyone!



How exciting!! When the wish grantors came to our house they talked to Trevor for a few minutes by himself while my husband and I filled out paperwork. When talking with Trevor they asked him questions about favorite foods, color, sports etc... Then they asked what his wish was. They also asked for a backup wish just in case they could not fulfill the 1st one. Can't wait to hear what he wishes for! 



kalimom6 said:


> I just joined this board, we leave Dec. 1, 2012 to go to Sea World and GKTW.
> .



Welcome!! Can't wait to hear all about your trip! 



ABBMommy said:


> Oh wow, our transportation to the airport will be here in 36 hours!!!!   SO STINKING EXCITED!



Yay!! I am so excited for you guys! I hope you have a magical time and can't wait to hear all about it! 



MomOfAnAngel said:


> We are home, the trip was amazing!! I promise to start a trip report soon, but in the meantime I put a link to a picture slideshow up on our pre trip report that kinda sums up our trip. More to come soon...



LOVE the slideshow! Glad you had an amazing time! 

Jackie


----------



## Cassondra

We just received the final details of our Make a Wish Disney Cruise. We are so excited. This will be our first family trip and we will be celebrating our youngest child's successful transplant and health. Our family consists of DH, DS 7 and DS 4 (our make a wish child.) I will be working on a thread to share his story. Has anyone done a make a wish cruise? It seems like there is so much to do I would love any ideas or suggestions on things that are a must. We will be sailing the Dream in Jan 2013! Thanks!


----------



## sarsop524

Three weeks from now we will be gktw!!!  Does anyone know if they serve a Thanksgiving dinner on Thanksgiving??  I had another question, but forgot it!!  I am sure I will be back


----------



## NEmel

Cassondra said:


> We just received the final details of our Make a Wish Disney Cruise. We are so excited. This will be our first family trip and we will be celebrating our youngest child's successful transplant and health. Our family consists of DH, DS 7 and DS 4 (our make a wish child.) I will be working on a thread to share his story. Has anyone done a make a wish cruise? It seems like there is so much to do I would love any ideas or suggestions on things that are a must. We will be sailing the Dream in Jan 2013! Thanks!



My son Carter's wish is to go on a Disney cruise as well.  We just met with the wish granters last week so not sure when we will get dates.  Have you cruised before?  We went last summer on Carnival and my boys loved it!  I see that you are close to us, we are in NE.  There are some great cruise ideas on the cruise board as well as cruisecritic.  What ports are you going to?  Do you have your cabin assignment yet? Keep us informed as to your planning as you will go way before us!  Congrats.


----------



## kalimom6

Can anyone tell me about Kids Night Out at GKTW?  I seen it on their website.  Also, do they do the Halloween and Christmas partys every week?  We go Dec 1-Dec 7.  
I did post a PTR, but need to figure out how to link it in my sig.
Off to hunt how to do it


----------



## aym4Him

kalimom6 said:


> Can anyone tell me about Kids Night Out at GKTW?  I seen it on their website.  Also, do they do the Halloween and Christmas partys every week?  We go Dec 1-Dec 7.
> I did post a PTR, but need to figure out how to link it in my sig.
> Off to hunt how to do it



I don't know about KNO, but I do know they do the Halloween and Christmas parties every week!  The schedule is firm, according to the person at GKTW whom I corresponded with.  I think they only time things change is when the actual holiday falls during the week, but I could be wrong on that.

Welcome aboard!!!!

WE got our flight times today!    I had been on pins and needles wondering when we would find out.  I finally emailed the Wish Mgr today and asked.  She thought she'd already sent them out to us!!! I'm SO glad I asked!   We arrive around 2pm on the 11th and depart around 7pm on the 20th (our extended part of the trip).  I think my inlaws will be stranded at the airport on our arrival day b/c they booked their flights a month or so ago and booked as early as possible, thinking we'd end up on the same flight (we were initially told that they use Southwest most of the time).  Oh well   Do any of you know if there is a shuttle that will take them to GKTW or do we need to be with them in order for them to "get in?"  I can email GKTW and ask, too.  I just thought I'd ask y'all b/c so many of you have been there 

I'm so very sad to hear that Savannah won't get her wish .  I don't understand why they would decline her.  Amber, I hope you can get one through another wish organization!  Please try!  She deserves (and you, too!!) soooooo much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassondra

NEmel said:


> My son Carter's wish is to go on a Disney cruise as well.  We just met with the wish granters last week so not sure when we will get dates.  Have you cruised before?  We went last summer on Carnival and my boys loved it!  I see that you are close to us, we are in NE.  There are some great cruise ideas on the cruise board as well as cruisecritic.  What ports are you going to?  Do you have your cabin assignment yet? Keep us informed as to your planning as you will go way before us!  Congrats.



Congrats to you guys too! We have not been on a cruise before so we are all very excited. Thanks for the suggestion I will check out the cruise board. We are going on the 4 night Disney Dream to the Bahamas. We will stop in Nassau and of course Castaway Cay (which looks awesome!) So far we have signed up to do the shallow water interaction with the dolphins at the Atlantis Resort. As far as the cabin goes we will be in a deluxe ocean view stateroom. I will keep you posted as I figure some more things out. Thanks!


----------



## kalimom6

I posted some pictures in my PTR.  It's a little pic heavy, sorry.


----------



## KaylaM

sarsop524 said:


> Three weeks from now we will be gktw!!!  Does anyone know if they serve a Thanksgiving dinner on Thanksgiving??  I had another question, but forgot it!!  I am sure I will be back




I haven't been on in a week or two and didn't think there were post since I never received any emails with updates like I was. So I don't know where I left off. Lesson learned. 

Anyway, sounds like you will be there the same week as us. Yes, on Thanksgiving they actually celebrate Christmas and have a whole feast for dinner. I was told that from GKTW when I inquired about that weeks schedule. 

So excited. Have a great time!


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> I posted some pictures in my PTR.  It's a little pic heavy, sorry.



How do I find them? Would love to see them. Hope you guys had a great time!! 

Where do we post pics and report of our trips? I have seen people say they posted their trip report, but I have no idea where to look. Plus I would like to do one.  

Thanks!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Cassondra said:


> We just received the final details of our Make a Wish Disney Cruise. We are so excited. This will be our first family trip and we will be celebrating our youngest child's successful transplant and health. Our family consists of DH, DS 7 and DS 4 (our make a wish child.) I will be working on a thread to share his story. Has anyone done a make a wish cruise? It seems like there is so much to do I would love any ideas or suggestions on things that are a must. We will be sailing the Dream in Jan 2013! Thanks!



How exciting!! What a wonderful way to celebrate! A cruise sounds like SO much fun! We have never done a cruise. We go on our MAW trip in May. 



sarsop524 said:


> Three weeks from now we will be gktw!!!  Does anyone know if they serve a Thanksgiving dinner on Thanksgiving??  I had another question, but forgot it!!  I am sure I will be back



It is getting So close! You guys must be so excited. I hope you have a magical trip. 


Jackie


----------



## KaylaM

photo didn't work.. try again.


----------



## Lilfoot93

KaylaM said:


> How do I find them? Would love to see them. Hope you guys had a great time!!
> 
> Where do we post pics and report of our trips? I have seen people say they posted their trip report, but I have no idea where to look. Plus I would like to do one.
> 
> Thanks!



This should take you to the trip report page where you can post your trip and pics!   http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18

Jackie


----------



## kalimom6

KaylaM said:


> How do I find them? Would love to see them. Hope you guys had a great time!!
> 
> Where do we post pics and report of our trips? I have seen people say they posted their trip report, but I have no idea where to look. Plus I would like to do one.
> 
> Thanks!



You can find my PTR in my sig, there is a link, our pre-trip report.  Also, at the beginning of this thread, on post #2, is where I have gotten all of my info.  Plus there are a lot of pre and post trip report links.


----------



## Cassondra

I've just started working on our pre trip report for our Make a Wish disney cruise in Jan. It took me a while but I finally made it through my son's story...pics to come soon!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3014787


----------



## angel's momma

Thank you so much for this thread - we have only been reading it for a few days, but we have found it very helpful.



NEmel said:


> My son Carter's wish is to go on a Disney cruise as well.  We just met with the wish granters last week so not sure when we will get dates.  Have you cruised before?  We went last summer on Carnival and my boys loved it!  I see that you are close to us, we are in NE.  There are some great cruise ideas on the cruise board as well as cruisecritic.  What ports are you going to?  Do you have your cabin assignment yet? Keep us informed as to your planning as you will go way before us!  Congrats.



My DD 14, Angel,  also wants to wish for a cruise.  

She was seemingly healthy, so her diagnosis with Severe Aplastic Anemia in Feb. was quite a shock to us. Later that month, a clinic coordinator told us that she was submitting Angel to MAW.  Last week some other clinic families were discussing their wishes, and asked how ours was going.  We said we had never been contacted, and just thought it took a really long time.  They said we needed to talk to the new coordinator, because it doesn't normally take that long.  Turns out Angel was never submitted.  We're supposed to be contacted in the next 2 weeks to set up a meeting.

We're looking forward to reading all the details you & Cassondra post. 

We've been very blessed to be able to go to wdw several times, but have never been on any cruise, so we have a lot to learn.


----------



## Cassondra

angel's momma said:


> Thank you so much for this thread - we have only been reading it for a few days, but we have found it very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> My DD 14, Angel,  also wants to wish for a cruise.
> 
> She was seemingly healthy, so her diagnosis with Severe Aplastic Anemia in Feb. was quite a shock to us. Later that month, a clinic coordinator told us that she was submitting Angel to MAW.  Last week some other clinic families were discussing their wishes, and asked how ours was going.  We said we had never been contacted, and just thought it took a really long time.  They said we needed to talk to the new coordinator, because it doesn't normally take that long.  Turns out Angel was never submitted.  We're supposed to be contacted in the next 2 weeks to set up a meeting.
> 
> We're looking forward to reading all the details you & Cassondra post.
> 
> We've been very blessed to be able to go to wdw several times, but have never been on any cruise, so we have a lot to learn.




I'm so glad Angel will be getting a wish. And thank you for reading my son's story! In our case we have been planning for awhile and just waiting for him to be healthy enough to go. Once Angel puts in her request for her wish it may be here sooner than you would think. Once Shawn-Brooklyn was approved they gave us some options for dates to choose from. Good luck to you and I hope Angel is doing well.


----------



## angel's momma

Thank you Cassondra.   Like Shawn-Brooklyn was, Angel isn't able to swim, etc. right now (she has a central line), but her Dr. says it may be able to be removed in Dec.  I know from your pre-trip report that you had to deal with a lot with his immune system, and Angel's condition causes her to have a very low immune system, so she will need to have her counts improve before she will be allowed to travel, but she is currently at a somewhat stable condition, so we are hopeful that she will continue to improve & be back at a "normal" level soon.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Hopping by to say




To all my Wish Friends: Past, Present and Future!*​


----------



## kalimom6

Hi, 
I posted a few questions on my PTR, should I post them here too?  I would like some feedback from some GKTW Alumni, wondering whether some tentative plans are worth it and if we'll still have time for GKTW evenings without being utterly exhausted!


----------



## newdrama12

kalimom6 said:


> Hi,
> I posted a few questions on my PTR, should I post them here too?  I would like some feedback from some GKTW Alumni, wondering whether some tentative plans are worth it and if we'll still have time for GKTW evenings without being utterly exhausted!



Absolutely, you can post those questions here as well!


----------



## Cassondra

I've finally finished all of Shawn-Brooklyn's story and posted some pics too! Now for the fun part...planning our trip!


----------



## kalimom6

Copy and Pasted from my PTR:

So I have a few questions;

Aquatica: should we be planning on that or wait and see. I read a post saying they were freezing the whole time and I think it was a Nov/Dec time that they were there. We'll be there the first week of Dec.

Also, Gaylord Palms ICE: Has anyone been there and do you think it is worth it. We live in MT so we are used to 9 degrees so that shouldn't be a problem.

What 2 could we do in the same day:
Sea World (wish)
LegoLand
Busch Gardens
Aquatica (if we decide to do this)

Or are all of those all-day parks? We aren't needing to consolidate but we also don't want to be disappointed that we planned for a whole day but didn't need to.

We are planning to spend most evenings at GKTW to get as much as we can out of it.
THANKS!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

We are sooooooo excited! We found out today we wont be travelling in May, they bumped Kyras wish and we are now leaving about 3 weeks!


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We are sooooooo excited! We found out today we wont be travelling in May, they bumped Kyras wish and we are now leaving about 3 weeks!



How exciting


----------



## Lilfoot93

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We are sooooooo excited! We found out today we wont be travelling in May, they bumped Kyras wish and we are now leaving about 3 weeks!



Oh wow!! That is awesome! I can't wait to hear all about your magical trip!

Jackie


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

we are all very excited about the trip! Its coming so fast an i have 101 things on mind to ask and do lol First tho....Nov 24th-December first....hows the weather? what do i need to pack?


----------



## kalimom6

I posted this on my PTR but wanted to post here too.  I recieved an email today stating that Sea World has set up a dolphin meet and greet for Elsa!!!!  She is going to be SO excited!  Her wish of "seeing a big fish" will come true a month from tomorrow at SW!
So excited!!


----------



## aym4Him

kalimom6 said:
			
		

> I posted this on my PTR but wanted to post here too.  I recieved an email today stating that Sea World has set up a dolphin meet and greet for Elsa!!!!  She is going to be SO excited!  Her wish of "seeing a big fish" will come true a month from tomorrow at SW!
> So excited!!



That is awesome!!!


----------



## jenmarielincoln

Hello all! I am new to these boards and have got to say the amount of resources you have available is above and beyond amazing.  Being someone who is OBSESSED with planning ahead I appreciate all of the hard work you all have put into this. <3  
My daughter, Aly, is 3 years old and has a severe congenital heart defect called Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.  Our sweet girl has had 4 open heart surgeries but is doing great! We just recently got the letter that her wish to go to Disney World has been granted by Make A Wish! (I was really sweatin' her back up wish- a toy shopping spree at the dollar store- lol). We are still waiting on a date but I am so excited and wanted to get a jumpstart on planning.  I will probably be spending every spare moment this weekend reading about all these others trips! Thank you all so much for sharing your stories!
Anyways, I don't have any questions yet but I just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to getting to know you all! 

Jenny


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra said:


> First tho....Nov 24th-December first....hows the weather? what do i need to pack?



We've gone a few times later in Dec., and the weather can be just about anything - one week we had an overnight low of 35 one day (it was warmer back home in IL), and then a high of 80 just a few days later.



kalimom6 said:


> Sea World has set up a dolphin meet and greet for Elsa!!!!  She is going to be SO excited!  Her wish of "seeing a big fish" will come true a month from tomorrow at SW!
> So excited!!



So happy for her 



jenmarielincoln said:


> My daughter, Aly, is 3 years old and has a severe congenital heart defect called Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.  Our sweet girl has had 4 open heart surgeries but is doing great! We just recently got the letter that her wish to go to Disney World has been granted by Make A Wish! (I was really sweatin' her back up wish- a toy shopping spree at the dollar store- lol). We are still waiting on a date but I am so excited and wanted to get a jumpstart on planning.



 Jenny   I'm also one who likes to plan ahead, and these boards have been invaluable in our trip planning. So sorry Aly, and your family, has been through so much.  So happy that her wish is being granted.   Her back up wish made me smile.


----------



## Lilfoot93

kalimom6 said:


> I posted this on my PTR but wanted to post here too.  I recieved an email today stating that Sea World has set up a dolphin meet and greet for Elsa!!!!  She is going to be SO excited!  Her wish of "seeing a big fish" will come true a month from tomorrow at SW!
> So excited!!



That is awesome!! 



jenmarielincoln said:


> Hello all! I am new to these boards and have got to say the amount of resources you have available is above and beyond amazing.  Being someone who is OBSESSED with planning ahead I appreciate all of the hard work you all have put into this. <3
> My daughter, Aly, is 3 years old and has a severe congenital heart defect called Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.  Our sweet girl has had 4 open heart surgeries but is doing great! We just recently got the letter that her wish to go to Disney World has been granted by Make A Wish! (I was really sweatin' her back up wish- a toy shopping spree at the dollar store- lol). We are still waiting on a date but I am so excited and wanted to get a jumpstart on planning.  I will probably be spending every spare moment this weekend reading about all these others trips! Thank you all so much for sharing your stories!
> Anyways, I don't have any questions yet but I just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Jenny



  I am so glad sweet Aly gets her wish!! I am a heart momma too to a 7 year old. I can't wait to hear all about the planning! We are going sometime in May/June during Star Wars Weekend. 

Jackie


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Our trip is so close!! Woohoo!!! 

I was wondering if anyone had any advise, I realize the new fantasyland isn't open yet but I see so much of people going in. Do you think they will let MAW families in to see it? Just wondering????


----------



## KaylaM

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Our trip is so close!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any advise, I realize the new fantasyland isn't open yet but I see so much of people going in. Do you think they will let MAW families in to see it? Just wondering????



I would like to know as well. We will be there in a few weeks. Where is Fantasyland at? I'm guessing inside DisneyWorld?


----------



## KaylaM

There is so much info on these forums, I still don't know where to start looking for planning. So overwhelming. However, I have just kind of read through this forum since I have participated in it. 

And I am still trying to figure out just how to post a picture.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

KaylaM said:


> I would like to know as well. We will be there in a few weeks. Where is Fantasyland at? I'm guessing inside DisneyWorld?



Fantasyland is inside the Magic Kingdom, they are opening a new section! My daughter wants to go see Belle!


----------



## KaylaM

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Fantasyland is inside the Magic Kingdom, they are opening a new section! My daughter wants to go see Belle!



Thank you

That is right... I always forget its called Magic Kingdom... My daughter would love to as well... Do you know when the opening date is?


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Our trip is so close!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any advise, I realize the new fantasyland isn't open yet but I see so much of people going in. Do you think they will let MAW families in to see it? Just wondering????



  the website said its open


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

anyone going to be at GKTW Nov 24th - dec 1st?


----------



## sarsop524

DelanaAndKyra said:


> anyone going to be at GKTW Nov 24th - dec 1st?



We will just miss you...we will be there the 18th-24th!  I think I saw that you posted about weather.  I checked accuweather for the week we will be there (knowing that it is porobably not that reliable this far out), and it says low in the mid 60's and high in the upper 70's to 80 every day!  Loos fabulous

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

sarsop524 said:


> We will just miss you...we will be there the 18th-24th!  I think I saw that you posted about weather.  I checked accuweather for the week we will be there (knowing that it is porobably not that reliable this far out), and it says low in the mid 60's and high in the upper 70's to 80 every day!  Loos fabulous
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!!!



thats so exciting!!!! I dont mind if we need sweaters a few days but want to be able to swim at least once lol I cant wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## kalimom6

DelanaAndKyra said:


> anyone going to be at GKTW Nov 24th - dec 1st?



We will just miss you!  We get in to GKTW on Dec. 1, our flight gets in around 230 pm that day!


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> There is so much info on these forums, I still don't know where to start looking for planning. So overwhelming. However, I have just kind of read through this forum since I have participated in it.
> 
> And I am still trying to figure out just how to post a picture.



If you go to post #2 it has instructions on posting pictures.  She does a great job of explaining


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

kalimom6 said:


> We will just miss you!  We get in to GKTW on Dec. 1, our flight gets in around 230 pm that day!



i should know our flight info soon! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

I have been working on a packing list for us. Anyone know of any good spots to find a check list that we can get some ideas from?


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

I think i finally learned how to add a picture. This is my little princess Kyra 







[/IMG]


----------



## NDMOM

My daughter went on her Make A Wish trip in April to Hawaii - we had a wonderful time.  We will be in Disney World Nov 9th - 17th.  As a wish child/family, my 15 year old daughter wants to give back & help other kids have a wonderful wish trip.  If we can help a wish child or family while we are there, just let me know.  This will be our 6th trip to Disney World - it truly is a great place for kids with special medical needs.


----------



## KaylaM

Kyra is BEAUTIFUL!! 




NDMOM said:


> My daughter went on her Make A Wish trip in April to Hawaii - we had a wonderful time.  We will be in Disney World Nov 9th - 17th.  As a wish child/family, my 15 year old daughter wants to give back & help other kids have a wonderful wish trip.  If we can help a wish child or family while we are there, just let me know.  This will be our 6th trip to Disney World - it truly is a great place for kids with special medical needs.



How wonderful of you. We don't get there until the 18th. ENjoy your time and hope the wish family has a wonderful time creating many new memories.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

thanks KaylaM, what days are yous at GKTW?


----------



## livndisney

DelanaAndKyra said:


> the website said its open



New Fantasyland is not open yet. They are currently having annual pass and D23 previews. It was also open during some nights of the Halloween party. I think the "official" open date is December.


----------



## KaylaM

DelanaAndKyra said:


> thanks KaylaM, what days are yous at GKTW?



We are there Nov 18-24...


----------



## KaylaM

I made this announcement for my daughters' MAW trip to share w family and friends... 



Here she is on Halloween dressed in her non-disney character : 






[/IMG]


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> If you go to post #2 it has instructions on posting pictures.  She does a great job of explaining



THANK YOU!! 

Lots of good info there.. Didn't realize all that was there..


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> I made this announcement for my daughters' MAW trip to share w family and friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here she is on Halloween dressed in her non-disney character :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You invitation is so cool, how did you do it?  I love the Sponge Bob, my boys are both huge fans! Great job


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> You invitation is so cool, how did you do it?  I love the Sponge Bob, my boys are both huge fans! Great job



I first took the photo of my daughter in a lounge chair with white sheet behind her over chair. Then I extracted her out of the photo and put her on a white blank page in photoshop. I added the mickey mouse gang to the page, added the purple clouds, then I cloned in the upper mickey mouse and red background (it was one photo). Then I added the hearts and texts. It took a few days as I have only done a few over the years, but I always have to find tutorials on how to do it. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> You invitation is so cool, how did you do it?  I love the Sponge Bob, my boys are both huge fans! Great job



opps.. I just realized I put up the wrong announcement photo...


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra - Princess Kyra is adorable. 

NDMOM - Glad your family had a wonderful time on her Make A Wish trip to Hawaii.   It's fantastic that your daughter wants to give back & help other kids - I hope you have the opportunity to do so.  

KaylaM - Great job on the invitation, and your daughter's costume is cute


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

angel's momma said:


> DelanaAndKyra - Princess Kyra is adorable.



thanks!!


----------



## Cassondra

KaylaM said:


> I first took the photo of my daughter in a lounge chair with white sheet behind her over chair. Then I extracted her out of the photo and put her on a white blank page in photoshop. I added the mickey mouse gang to the page, added the purple clouds, then I cloned in the upper mickey mouse and red background (it was one photo). Then I added the hearts and texts. It took a few days as I have only done a few over the years, but I always have to find tutorials on how to do it.
> 
> Thank you!!!



The announcements look amazing! I have photoshop myself but probably couldn't ever figure that out lol.


----------



## Cassondra

DelanaAndKyra said:


> I have been working on a packing list for us. Anyone know of any good spots to find a check list that we can get some ideas from?



Kyra is adorable! I can't wait to hear all about your trip! GKTW looks amazing. We will be on a disney cruise in Jan for my son's wish. So a few places I keep my eye on besides the disboards are allears.net and the mom's panel on the disney world site. Both will give you a ton of info on trips to Disney like packing info, food in the parks, updates on the expansion etc. I hope this helps!


----------



## KaylaM

Ok.. Here is the correct photo for the announcement. The one I uploaded before was one of the ones "in the works", and I couldn't get photobucket to work right last night, but was successful this morning. 

Thank you all for your kind comments that you made on the previous one.


----------



## onceagain1

Cassondra said:


> I've just started working on our pre trip report for our Make a Wish disney cruise in Jan. It took me a while but I finally made it through my son's story...pics to come soon!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3014787


Can't wait to read it!!



DelanaAndKyra said:


> We are sooooooo excited! We found out today we wont be travelling in May, they bumped Kyras wish and we are now leaving about 3 weeks!


Beyond exciting - so happy for you! 



jenmarielincoln said:


> Hello all! I am new to these boards and have got to say the amount of resources you have available is above and beyond amazing.  Being someone who is OBSESSED with planning ahead I appreciate all of the hard work you all have put into this. <3
> My daughter, Aly, is 3 years old and has a severe congenital heart defect called Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.  Our sweet girl has had 4 open heart surgeries but is doing great! We just recently got the letter that her wish to go to Disney World has been granted by Make A Wish! (I was really sweatin' her back up wish- a toy shopping spree at the dollar store- lol). We are still waiting on a date but I am so excited and wanted to get a jumpstart on planning.  I will probably be spending every spare moment this weekend reading about all these others trips! Thank you all so much for sharing your stories!
> Anyways, I don't have any questions yet but I just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Jenny


Welcome, I'm a heart mom too. My daughter's chd belongs in the HLHS family as well. After all you've been through, it's nice to have dates in the future to think about....that have nothing to do with scary stuff, and all to do with exciting and happy stuff  



Emmaswishtrip said:


> Our trip is so close!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any advise, I realize the new fantasyland isn't open yet but I see so much of people going in. Do you think they will let MAW families in to see it? Just wondering????


Ooooh - so exciting reading how so many trips are getting close!



KaylaM said:


> I first took the photo of my daughter in a lounge chair with white sheet behind her over chair. Then I extracted her out of the photo and put her on a white blank page in photoshop. I added the mickey mouse gang to the page, added the purple clouds, then I cloned in the upper mickey mouse and red background (it was one photo). Then I added the hearts and texts. It took a few days as I have only done a few over the years, but I always have to find tutorials on how to do it.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Love your idea, and love the invites. She's so sweet!


KaylaM said:


> Ok.. Here is the correct photo for the announcement. The one I uploaded before was one of the ones "in the works", and I couldn't get photobucket to work right last night, but was successful this morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments that you made on the previous one.



We're now down to Day 40 on our countdown...or perhaps 39, if we leave a day early due to flight issues, but I haven't told Chatterbox otherwise yet. I'll post pictures momentarily in our PTR showing the girls with their wish link gifts. Chatterbox is so excited.


----------



## KaylaM

Thank you!!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

how do you make a countdown? i been looking or two days trying to find out


----------



## angel's momma

Go to edit your signature, and there's a DIS tickers link right above the box you type in.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

woohoo! Im finally catching on to this thing! lol Yay for a countdown! Holy cow for how close!


----------



## KaylaM

it works. thanks for the instructions...


----------



## kalimom6

So we are now down to just under a month before Elsa's wish trip.  And it is getting SOOOOOO hard keeping it a secret.  The kids know we all will be taking an airplane trip but they do not know when or where.  All they know is that it will be sometime before her birthday (JUNE!).
The reason why I am keeping it a secret:  our wish foundation is called Montana Hope Project, run by the state highway patrolmen.  So the week before we go, we meet up with a few of the patrolman and others from the project, they give us our spending money, tickets, and surprises.  I have asked them to be the ones to tell Elsa her wish is coming true.  I can't wait for the look on her (and the rest of the kids) face when a patrolmen tells her!  Just the fact that we'll be out to lunch/dinner with them is the icing on the cake.  I don't know about other families but my kids, they LOVE any policemen/firefighters/paramedics/etc.
So I have to say, coming on here lets me get it out


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> So we are now down to just under a month before Elsa's wish trip.  And it is getting SOOOOOO hard keeping it a secret.  The kids know we all will be taking an airplane trip but they do not know when or where.  All they know is that it will be sometime before her birthday (JUNE!).
> The reason why I am keeping it a secret:  our wish foundation is called Montana Hope Project, run by the state highway patrolmen.  So the week before we go, we meet up with a few of the patrolman and others from the project, they give us our spending money, tickets, and surprises.  I have asked them to be the ones to tell Elsa her wish is coming true.  I can't wait for the look on her (and the rest of the kids) face when a patrolmen tells her!  Just the fact that we'll be out to lunch/dinner with them is the icing on the cake.  I don't know about other families but my kids, they LOVE any policemen/firefighters/paramedics/etc.
> So I have to say, coming on here lets me get it out



thats so awesome!!! thank god you can come here and get it out... can't wait to hear how the surprise day goes...


----------



## yeti5353

if the fantasy land expansion is open for cast members or any special group try asking if your wish child could go in to see Belle or Ariel. that is how we got in.   But you dont really get to jump the lines in there since everyone is a special group....

the new belle experience is really fun!


----------



## countrygirl824

i got bad news my mom lilacs chosen that used to be on here well she died in feburary but i will still get on here and talk. we did get to go to disney before she died though. i hope you dont mind me being here.


----------



## KaylaM

countrygirl824 said:


> i got bad news my mom lilacs chosen that used to be on here well she died in feburary but i will still get on here and talk. we did get to go to disney before she died though. i hope you dont mind me being here.



Definitely do not mind at all! Please join in as much as you like.. Everyone is welcome.. I am sorry to hear she passed away..

Welcome back..


----------



## KaylaM

yeti5353 said:


> if the fantasy land expansion is open for cast members or any special group try asking if your wish child could go in to see Belle or Ariel. that is how we got in.   But you dont really get to jump the lines in there since everyone is a special group....
> 
> the new belle experience is really fun!



Who all is in there besides Belle and Ariel? I am so unfamiliar with all the characters. I need to learn them! Speaking of which, is there a list of characters online somewhere that will name who all are in the parks there? 

Thank you!


----------



## Lilfoot93

DelanaAndKyra said:


> I think i finally learned how to add a picture. This is my little princess Kyra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



She is adorable!! 



KaylaM said:


> Ok.. Here is the correct photo for the announcement. The one I uploaded before was one of the ones "in the works", and I couldn't get photobucket to work right last night, but was successful this morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments that you made on the previous one.



I LOVE it!! 



kalimom6 said:


> So we are now down to just under a month before Elsa's wish trip.  And it is getting SOOOOOO hard keeping it a secret.  The kids know we all will be taking an airplane trip but they do not know when or where.  All they know is that it will be sometime before her birthday (JUNE!).
> The reason why I am keeping it a secret:  our wish foundation is called Montana Hope Project, run by the state highway patrolmen.  So the week before we go, we meet up with a few of the patrolman and others from the project, they give us our spending money, tickets, and surprises.  I have asked them to be the ones to tell Elsa her wish is coming true.  I can't wait for the look on her (and the rest of the kids) face when a patrolmen tells her!  Just the fact that we'll be out to lunch/dinner with them is the icing on the cake.  I don't know about other families but my kids, they LOVE any policemen/firefighters/paramedics/etc.
> So I have to say, coming on here lets me get it out



That is so cool you are keeping it a secret until then! The kids will be SO excited!! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

KaylaM said:


> Who all is in there besides Belle and Ariel? I am so unfamiliar with all the characters. I need to learn them! Speaking of which, is there a list of characters online somewhere that will name who all are in the parks there?
> 
> Thank you!



I haven't used it, but this site gets a lot of recommendations - http://kennythepirate.com/disney-world-character-schedules/ 

Character "hunting" was always a big part of our trips.


----------



## alyssaswish

NDMOM said:


> My daughter went on her Make A Wish trip in April to Hawaii - we had a wonderful time.  We will be in Disney World Nov 9th - 17th.  As a wish child/family, my 15 year old daughter wants to give back & help other kids have a wonderful wish trip.  If we can help a wish child or family while we are there, just let me know.  This will be our 6th trip to Disney World - it truly is a great place for kids with special medical needs.



That's so wonderful that your daughter wants to give back! We will be at Disney Nov 10-18th too!!!


----------



## angel's momma

MAW called today to confirm that Angel qualifies for a Wish.   Said that her wish granters should contact us in a couple of weeks to set up a meeting date.


----------



## Cassondra

angel's momma said:


> MAW called today to confirm that Angel qualifies for a Wish.   Said that her wish granters should contact us in a couple of weeks to set up a meeting date.



YAY!!! I'm so happy for you all. I bet she is really excited!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Hello everyone!  I just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Jen and my daughter, Victoria, was just granted a wish trip!  I am overwhelmed with all the information on here and not sure I will be able to figure out how to even jump in but I did want to thank everyone for all the participation here that gives us newbies so much good information.  My personal goal is to not become addicted to this site!


----------



## angel's momma

Cassondra said:


> YAY!!! I'm so happy for you all. I bet she is really excited!



  She is really excited.  She's old enough to plan & research herself, and did a lot of that all summer - so she actually knows more about DCL than I do at this point. 



Nevada Jen said:


> Hello everyone!  I just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Jen and my daughter, Victoria, was just granted a wish trip!  I am overwhelmed with all the information on here and not sure I will be able to figure out how to even jump in but I did want to thank everyone for all the participation here that gives us newbies so much good information.  My personal goal is to not become addicted to this site!



  Jen   So happy that Victoria gets her wish.   It's a big forum, filled with info, but there are so many wonderful people who can help you navigate through it.   Good luck with that goal  - I found myself visiting certain sections daily, even when we didn't have trips planned.


----------



## carebearkidney

Wow - I've missed a lot! But I'm back now.  And THRILLED to report that Matthew does NOT have leukemia like his transplant docs had previously thought. We are working with getting him better and his counts up. His energy is returning a little more every day, and I am grateful to have him up and running again. 
Just wanted to extend a warm welcome to all the newbies out there!  Let's go those PTR reports started up so we can do some reading! Congrats on all those that have met their wish granters recently. It's a great feeling. And I'm so excited to get back on the board and get back in the swing of things again. It will take me a few days to catch up on all the reports, but I will. I promise! I look forward to the evenings of looking at pictures, reading plans and just being excited for all. 
tootles for now!


----------



## angel's momma

So happy that Matthew doesn't have leukemia.  Off to read your PTR


----------



## carebearkidney

angel's momma said:


> So happy that Matthew doesn't have leukemia.  Off to read your PTR



Thank you!!  I can't wait to read about meeting the wish granters! So excited for your family!


----------



## Cassondra

Nevada Jen said:


> Hello everyone!  I just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Jen and my daughter, Victoria, was just granted a wish trip!  I am overwhelmed with all the information on here and not sure I will be able to figure out how to even jump in but I did want to thank everyone for all the participation here that gives us newbies so much good information.  My personal goal is to not become addicted to this site!



Yay for Victoria! I bet she is excited. Any idea what her wish will be? And this site is really easy to become addicted to. I've been reading posts for about a year but since our wish trip is coming up soon I'm on here almost daily now.


----------



## NEmel

carebearkidney said:


> Wow - I've missed a lot! But I'm back now.  And THRILLED to report that Matthew does NOT have leukemia like his transplant docs had previously thought. We are working with getting him better and his counts up. His energy is returning a little more every day, and I am grateful to have him up and running again.
> Just wanted to extend a warm welcome to all the newbies out there!  Let's go those PTR reports started up so we can do some reading! Congrats on all those that have met their wish granters recently. It's a great feeling. And I'm so excited to get back on the board and get back in the swing of things again. It will take me a few days to catch up on all the reports, but I will. I promise! I look forward to the evenings of looking at pictures, reading plans and just being excited for all.
> tootles for now!



What a blessing and WONDERFUL news!!!   Trying to update Carter's PTR, but not too much to report until we hear back from his wish granters!


----------



## NEmel

angel's momma said:


> MAW called today to confirm that Angel qualifies for a Wish.   Said that her wish granters should contact us in a couple of weeks to set up a meeting date.



Great news!!  Now the fun begins!   I am a huge planner and waiting is not my strong point!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

NEmel said:


> Great news!!  Now the fun begins!   I am a huge planner and waiting is not my strong point!




 I agree with being a planner lol I am trying so hard to plan and organize as much as i can with as much info as i have lol hopefully i have the final info by wednesday tho! Woohooo!


----------



## NEmel

DelanaAndKyra said:


> I agree with being a planner lol I am trying so hard to plan and organize as much as i can with as much info as i have lol hopefully i have the final info by wednesday tho! Woohooo!



I know, I go way over board with planning for vacations.  I even have seperate envelopes for each day with note cards and a schedule!  I research everything and find deals and tips.  It is sooooo hard not to know!  You can always organize and plan your packing!  At least you know what you need to take!


----------



## yeti5353

KaylaM said:


> Who all is in there besides Belle and Ariel? I am so unfamiliar with all the characters. I need to learn them! Speaking of which, is there a list of characters online somewhere that will name who all are in the parks there?
> 
> Thank you!



there is a new beasts castle which is a restraunt. we saw Gaston by there.
there is the new little mermaid ride which is very good if you are a fan and Ariels grotto where you can chat with ariel in private.

its the belle visit that is unique- and yet not an autograph kind of visit. you see her fathers workshop and go thru a magic mirror.  then a cast member picks people to play part of the story of when beast and belle fell in love.  the costumes are cardboard or plastic props to hold.  they help you act out the story with belle.  the take photos during and on exit with each actor with belle and you get  a special photo pass card with all the photos. you can add it to your free photo pass at  home so no worries. you can also take photos.

more and more of the charachters are inside so you really do need to consult a guide book or times guide to find them.

we barely got home and Molly was in the hospital but she is better now.


----------



## carebearkidney

NEmel said:


> What a blessing and WONDERFUL news!!!   Trying to update Carter's PTR, but not too much to report until we hear back from his wish granters!



Thank you! Can't wait to check out Carter's PTR! It's so hard to hurry up to wait isn't it!!


----------



## KaylaM

yeti5353 said:


> there is a new beasts castle which is a restraunt. we saw Gaston by there.
> there is the new little mermaid ride which is very good if you are a fan and Ariels grotto where you can chat with ariel in private.
> 
> its the belle visit that is unique- and yet not an autograph kind of visit. you see her fathers workshop and go thru a magic mirror.  then a cast member picks people to play part of the story of when beast and belle fell in love.  the costumes are cardboard or plastic props to hold.  they help you act out the story with belle.  the take photos during and on exit with each actor with belle and you get  a special photo pass card with all the photos. you can add it to your free photo pass at  home so no worries. you can also take photos.
> 
> more and more of the charachters are inside so you really do need to consult a guide book or times guide to find them.
> 
> 
> e barely got home and Molly was in the hospital but she is better now.



Thank you so much for the info. Sounds wonderful!

So sorry Molly was in the hospital, but that is great she is better now. My fear of that happening.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

NEmel said:


> I know, I go way over board with planning for vacations.  I even have seperate envelopes for each day with note cards and a schedule!  I research everything and find deals and tips.  It is sooooo hard not to know!  You can always organize and plan your packing!  At least you know what you need to take!





i have been trying so hard to figure out schedules and what not and my mom (who is coming with us) said "wing it and let the memories happen" ... we totally clash when it comes to planning and its where we fight most often lol


----------



## KaylaM

DelanaAndKyra said:


> i have been trying so hard to figure out schedules and what not and my mom (who is coming with us) said "wing it and let the memories happen" ... we totally clash when it comes to planning and its where we fight most often lol



Even though my daughter loves my mom, I decided that it was best for my daughter if it was just her and I. That way I could focus completely on her and not worry about my mom and pleasing her. I wouldn't feel relaxed if she came, especially for a week. I do feel bad about my decision, but I know its the best decision. Plus my mom complained about having to fly to Orlando and lug all of my daughters' stuff when I mentioned Orlando was an option, so that made my decision easier, but still. 

I really want to plan everything or at least have a list so my daughter doesn't miss anything at all. I am trying to treat this as a once in a lifetime trip, but am getting no where with the planning. LOL! Not knowing everything makes it really tough to. 

Good luck!! Hope you all have a WONDERFUL time!!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Yay for no lukemia!  We went through a brain tumor care (one of many medical debacles that I try not to think about!)  It was definately one of the lowest points in our journey.

We had the meeting with the wish granters and heard back that she got her wish for Disney World.  Waiting to hear on dates but shooting for January because she really can't handle heat.  I am kind of kicking myself because my kids both really want to stay at GKTW and we didn't make it part of our wish so I am worried they will put us up somewhere different which will be a letdown for both my kids I think.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Cassondra

Nevada Jen said:


> Yay for no lukemia!  We went through a brain tumor care (one of many medical debacles that I try not to think about!)  It was definately one of the lowest points in our journey.
> 
> We had the meeting with the wish granters and heard back that she got her wish for Disney World.  Waiting to hear on dates but shooting for January because she really can't handle heat.  I am kind of kicking myself because my kids both really want to stay at GKTW and we didn't make it part of our wish so I am worried they will put us up somewhere different which will be a letdown for both my kids I think.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



You should just contact your wish granters. It seems like most wish families stay at GKTW if they are doing a Disney World trip unless they asked to stay at a specific resort. I'm sure they would be able to tell you if that was the plan or if that could be arranged.


----------



## carebearkidney

Nevada Jen said:


> Yay for no lukemia!  We went through a brain tumor care (one of many medical debacles that I try not to think about!)  It was definately one of the lowest points in our journey.
> 
> We had the meeting with the wish granters and heard back that she got her wish for Disney World.  Waiting to hear on dates but shooting for January because she really can't handle heat.  I am kind of kicking myself because my kids both really want to stay at GKTW and we didn't make it part of our wish so I am worried they will put us up somewhere different which will be a letdown for both my kids I think.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



We didn't make GKTW part of our wish either, but that's where we are staying! They said it just comes with the wish - unless you specifically wish for another resort that you have been wanting to stay at previously. So fingers crossed you get to stay there! 
We are going in February since my youngest son can't do the heat well either. Looking forward to hearing more about your plans! And welcome once more!!


----------



## angel's momma

carebearkidney said:


> Thank you!!  I can't wait to read about meeting the wish granters! So excited for your family!



Thank you 



NEmel said:


> Great news!!  Now the fun begins!   I am a huge planner and waiting is not my strong point!



I'm a huge planner too, and I think it's going to be hard to adapt to MAW taking care of everything.  While I'm very familiar with the theme parks & budget boards, a cruise is brand new territory, so I'm learning all sorts of new info on the cruise board.   Angel's old enough now to have her own DIS profile, so she's getting to do her own research too.


----------



## Lilfoot93

angel's momma said:


> MAW called today to confirm that Angel qualifies for a Wish.   Said that her wish granters should contact us in a couple of weeks to set up a meeting date.




So glad to hear that Angel gets a wish! I can't wait to hear all about the planning and your trip. As for GKTW Trevor never specified that either and the wish grantors just told us that is where wish families stay. We go sometime in May. Still waiting on dates!



Nevada Jen said:


> Hello everyone!  I just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Jen and my daughter, Victoria, was just granted a wish trip!  I am overwhelmed with all the information on here and not sure I will be able to figure out how to even jump in but I did want to thank everyone for all the participation here that gives us newbies so much good information.  My personal goal is to not become addicted to this site!



 so glad to hear that Victoria gets a wish! These boards have been amazing and everyone has been so helpful! Can't wait to hear all about her wish!

Jackie


----------



## onceagain1

carebearkidney said:


> Wow - I've missed a lot! But I'm back now.  And THRILLED to report that Matthew does NOT have leukemia like his transplant docs had previously thought. We are working with getting him better and his counts up. His energy is returning a little more every day, and I am grateful to have him up and running again.
> Just wanted to extend a warm welcome to all the newbies out there!  Let's go those PTR reports started up so we can do some reading! Congrats on all those that have met their wish granters recently. It's a great feeling. And I'm so excited to get back on the board and get back in the swing of things again. It will take me a few days to catch up on all the reports, but I will. I promise! I look forward to the evenings of looking at pictures, reading plans and just being excited for all.
> tootles for now!



That's amazing news, so nice to receive great news - so happy for you!



yeti5353 said:


> there is a new beasts castle which is a restraunt. we saw Gaston by there.
> there is the new little mermaid ride which is very good if you are a fan and Ariels grotto where you can chat with ariel in private.
> 
> its the belle visit that is unique- and yet not an autograph kind of visit. you see her fathers workshop and go thru a magic mirror.  then a cast member picks people to play part of the story of when beast and belle fell in love.  the costumes are cardboard or plastic props to hold.  they help you act out the story with belle.  the take photos during and on exit with each actor with belle and you get  a special photo pass card with all the photos. you can add it to your free photo pass at  home so no worries. you can also take photos.
> 
> more and more of the charachters are inside so you really do need to consult a guide book or times guide to find them.
> 
> we barely got home and Molly was in the hospital but she is better now.


So sorry Molly wound up in the hospital, and glad she's better now. It's what I suspect may happen with our wish child, she'll go non stop for her wish, though I'll be trying to ensure she eats and rests, hoping she won't wind up quite sick by the end of the trip.



Nevada Jen said:


> We had the meeting with the wish granters and heard back that she got her wish for Disney World.  Waiting to hear on dates but shooting for January because she really can't handle heat.  I am kind of kicking myself because my kids both really want to stay at GKTW and we didn't make it part of our wish so I am worried they will put us up somewhere different which will be a letdown for both my kids I think.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



Exciting! That's what I like about the timing of our trip as well, cooler temps, as DD also does not do well in high temps, she wouldn't enjoy it as much for sure, and I'd spend much more time worrying about her. Hope you find out your dates soon.

Welcome to all the new folks - this is a great place for learning info. I occasionally browse other areas, such as the Family Section, but tend to stick around here mostly.


----------



## aym4Him

We leave on Sunday and I am flipping out!!  LOL.  I had a month where I kind of did that and then made myself take a step back and not worry about it.  The past week, I've been pretty wound up. I want to just let the memories happen (that's actually how I roll) but then, I don't want to miss anything, either...though I know it's nearly impossible to see and do everything the first time around. 

I updated E's PTR so I won't repeat my craziness here 

We had our send-off party this past Sunday and I will get pics posted soon.  Wish we didn't have to link to pix but I guess this forum's so big it would explode from all the pictures!! HAHAHA!! Speaking of, I need to go figure out the settings on my camera and clean off the memory cards.  Photog friends, how do you store your pix?  

EEEK! Back to packing before E gets back from school.  HOLY COW! I can't believe we leave in 5 days!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Amy, I just read your entire PTR!  Have fun on your trip!!!!

We got a handwritten card from our wish grantors today to Victoria saying they were so excited she had her dates.  So I guess our dates are January 3 to 9.  I really need to get planning!  My husband is about ready to kill me if I mention the trip one more time but I am SOOOOOO excited.  

Is there some way to find people who are traveling right around the time we are or who have kids similar to mine?  I am having trouble keeping track of everyone.  I saw a super cute wheel chair backpack someone made and meant to send a message asking where they got the pattern but now I can't for the life of me figure out who the person was!


----------



## alyssaswish

This Thursday will be Alyssa's send-off party from Make-A-Wish and also marks 1 year in remission. No better way to celebrate! We leave on Saturday and I'm trying to get all of our last minute packing done.


----------



## angel's momma

Lilfoot93 said:


> So glad to hear that Angel gets a wish! I can't wait to hear all about the planning and your trip.



Thank you 





alyssaswish said:


> This Thursday will be Alyssa's send-off party from Make-A-Wish and also marks 1 year in remission. No better way to celebrate!



How wonderful that it's the same day.



Nevada Jen - how exciting to have dates, and so close too.  



Who do I need to contact to find out about _contributing_ to the Big Gives?


----------



## Lilfoot93

alyssaswish said:


> This Thursday will be Alyssa's send-off party from Make-A-Wish and also marks 1 year in remission. No better way to celebrate! We leave on Saturday and I'm trying to get all of our last minute packing done.



What a wonderful way to celebrate! I can't wait to hear all about your trip. I hope you guys have a magical time! 

Jackie


----------



## KaylaM

Nevada Jen said:


> Yay for no lukemia!  We went through a brain tumor care (one of many medical debacles that I try not to think about!)  It was definately one of the lowest points in our journey.
> 
> We had the meeting with the wish granters and heard back that she got her wish for Disney World.  Waiting to hear on dates but shooting for January because she really can't handle heat.  I am kind of kicking myself because my kids both really want to stay at GKTW and we didn't make it part of our wish so I am worried they will put us up somewhere different which will be a letdown for both my kids I think.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



When we choose Disney World, we could only stay at GKTW. I was wanting to stay closer to the parks so we wouldn't have to do the shuttle / car thing, but they said, no, every wish child stays at GKTW and you won't regret it! So, I sure hope your chapter works the same way. I would ask just to make sure to put your mind at ease. 

Good luck!


----------



## KaylaM

alyssaswish said:


> This Thursday will be Alyssa's send-off party from Make-A-Wish and also marks 1 year in remission. No better way to celebrate! We leave on Saturday and I'm trying to get all of our last minute packing done.



That is AWESOME!!! Have a WONDERFUL trip.


----------



## KaylaM

We just received the welcome brochure from GKTW today, so I went on the website to the family area and saw the advertisement for ICE. Never heard of it til now. As soon as I saw the advertisement, I thought, "my daughter would love to see this. How awesome would that be". Reading a few lines into how when to book, it said, "dress appropriately for 9 degree temperatures in ICE". Then it gave details on how to dress, how they hand out coats, etc. I thought, even with appropriate clothing, my daughter still couldn't handle that and how uncomfortable that would be for her to sit through bundled up. Yes, I can see how fun that would be, but not for my daughter. So, now I am disappointed we can't see it. 

Sorry to vent!! I just really dislike when I come across something that I know my daughter would love, but then we hit a brick wall that makes her not be able to see/do.


----------



## yeti5353

KaylaM said:


> Even though my daughter loves my mom, I decided that it was best for my daughter if it was just her and I. That way I could focus completely on her and not worry about my mom and
> 
> I really want to plan everything or at least have a list so my daughter doesn't miss anything at all. I am trying to treat this as a once in a lifetime trip, but am getting no where with the planning. LOL! Not knowing everything makes it really tough to.
> 
> !!



I did not take my mom or another adult for the same sort of reasons.

I urge you to plan so you know what the menu of options is, understand them thouroughly AND then go with the flow and pick and let go of stuff as you have fun.   Pick a couple must dos and then enjoy the shoulds, ought tos and let go when something else catches  your attention.


----------



## NEmel

WOW so many of you are going on your trips soon!  Hope everyone has a blast!  Here is one of the many shirts I am making for Carter!  Don't mind the stain, he left a little lunch behind!


----------



## aym4Him

Among the zillions of thoughts thru my head, I'm wondering if we should take our stroller or just use the ones provided by the parks?  Does every park have stroller rentals?  The only reasons I'm hesitant are: 1. after the we leave, getting him to the car (or to the park when we arrive- he is fully ambulatory but will ask to be carried, especially in unfamiliar situations) 2. we will extend our trip and, from what I understand, we are completely on our own- so we'd have to pay for a stroller the rest of the time.

With David's setback, the tension from the election and in my house and then trying to get ready for Disney....wow...I'm emotionally wiped out!  Silly things like my computer freezing while I'm trying to upload photos (to clear my memory cards for the trip) and then Shutterfly not uploading what I need it to have set me into a tizzy of tears!  Goodness gracious!  I'm going to be a mess by the time we land in Orlando .

Oh, and some of the pix that won't upload are from E's send off party!!!! GRRRRR...It keeps saying it's an invalid file type.  They are all .jpgs!  Really, computer?  Really??? I need a new Mac.....


----------



## aym4Him

NEmel said:


> WOW so many of you are going on your trips soon!  Hope everyone has a blast!  Here is one of the many shirts I am making for Carter!  Don't mind the stain, he left a little lunch behind!



I love that shirt!! It's fantastic!!!

I wish our Wish shirts weren't white (for many reasons!). I just discovered that MAW sells blue shirts via their online store (amongst some other cool things like luggage tags, etc).  I called to check on shipping times and it's 5 business days.  Bummmmmmer.  Expedited shipping is $89! Yowza! The blue shirts are pretty, though.  For those of you going later...you might want to check into it!


----------



## angel's momma

NEmel - Love the shirt 



aym4Him said:


> With David's setback, the tension from the election and in my house and then trying to get ready for Disney....wow...I'm emotionally wiped out!  Silly things like my computer freezing while I'm trying to upload photos (to clear my memory cards for the trip) and then Shutterfly not uploading what I need it to have set me into a tizzy of tears!  Goodness gracious!  I'm going to be a mess by the time we land in Orlando .







aym4Him said:


> I wish our Wish shirts weren't white (for many reasons!). I just discovered that MAW sells blue shirts via their online store (amongst some other cool things like luggage tags, etc).  I called to check on shipping times and it's 5 business days.  Bummmmmmer.  Expedited shipping is $89! Yowza! The blue shirts are pretty, though.  For those of you going later...you might want to check into it!



I agree about the white shirts.  Thanks for the info - I'll check out the site.


----------



## Lilfoot93

NEmel said:


> WOW so many of you are going on your trips soon!  Hope everyone has a blast!  Here is one of the many shirts I am making for Carter!  Don't mind the stain, he left a little lunch behind!



LOVE it!!

Jackie


----------



## NEmel

aym4Him said:


> Among the zillions of thoughts thru my head, I'm wondering if we should take our stroller or just use the ones provided by the parks?  Does every park have stroller rentals?  The only reasons I'm hesitant are: 1. after the we leave, getting him to the car (or to the park when we arrive- he is fully ambulatory but will ask to be carried, especially in unfamiliar situations) 2. we will extend our trip and, from what I understand, we are completely on our own- so we'd have to pay for a stroller the rest of the time.
> 
> With David's setback, the tension from the election and in my house and then trying to get ready for Disney....wow...I'm emotionally wiped out!  Silly things like my computer freezing while I'm trying to upload photos (to clear my memory cards for the trip) and then Shutterfly not uploading what I need it to have set me into a tizzy of tears!  Goodness gracious!  I'm going to be a mess by the time we land in Orlando :rolleye
> Oh, and some of the pix that won't upload are from E's send off party!!!! GRRRRR...It keeps saying it's an invalid file type.  They are all .jpgs!  Really, computer?  Really??? I need a new Mac.....



Take a stroller!!  We went to Disney 2 yrs ago and Carter was 5 it was hard to find a small one for him to fit in but so worth it!  His legs get tired easily and I knew I didn't want to carry him.  There is a lot of walking.  I saw that the MAW site does have some cool things, might have to order.  I cheated on his shirt, my parents own a sewing store! lol


----------



## carebearkidney

NEmel - I love the shirt too! Very cool. 

As for future reference of MAW shirt colors - I vote for brown. It's the color of dirt and chocolate... two things my boys are covered in quite a bit.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

aym4Him said:


> Among the zillions of thoughts thru my head, I'm wondering if we should take our stroller or just use the ones provided by the parks?  Does every park have stroller rentals?  The only reasons I'm hesitant are: 1. after the we leave, getting him to the car (or to the park when we arrive- he is fully ambulatory but will ask to be carried, especially in unfamiliar situations) 2. we will extend our trip and, from what I understand, we are completely on our own- so we'd have to pay for a stroller the rest of the time.



We asked our MAW for one. I first offered to use our money they provide us and emailed the link I was going to rent from. Kingdom strollers I think was the company and it will be at gktw when we get there. All we have to do is make it through the airport without a stroller!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Having been to disney before, I would reccomend taking a cheap umbrella stroller.  If nothing else, the walk leaving the parks can get really long with a tired kid!  I seem to remember that we could check our wheel chair stroller when we rented at Disney.  You may still be able to do that.  I would get a rental from Disney when you are actually in the parks.  If nothing else, its a good way to schelp around all your gear.

I sucked it up and emailed our wish granters to ask where we are staying.  I really don't want to come off entitled and feel bad asking for anything from them, so I hope I worded my email correctly!


----------



## NEmel

carebearkidney said:


> NEmel - I love the shirt too! Very cool.
> 
> As for future reference of MAW shirt colors - I vote for brown. It's the color of dirt and chocolate... two things my boys are covered in quite a bit.



I agree!!  Boys are messy!


----------



## yeti5353

aym4Him said:


> Among the zillions of thoughts thru my head, I'm wondering if we should take our stroller or just use the ones provided by the parks?  Does every park have stroller rentals?  The only reasons I'm hesitant are: 1. after the we leave, getting him to the car (or to the park when we arrive- he is fully ambulatory but will ask to be carried, especially in unfamiliar situations) 2. we will extend our trip and, from what I understand, we are completely on our own- so we'd have to pay for a stroller the rest of the time.
> 
> take a stroller so you dont have to wait in lines to get one and have it at the resorts, parking lot etc. get it tagged as a wheel chair at the first part you visit and you can take it where strollers are not allowed.
> 
> I am so greatful I listened to folks here and had make a wish get us a wheel chair even though we do not use one at home. it made the trip so much easier and at times it would not have been possible to go on without it.  dont under estimate how tiring it is to be there. the sensory overload alone is tremendous.


----------



## nuts4wdw

Tomorrow the wish granters come over to talk to us about Prescott's wish! I found out today that the doctor that signed off on Prescotts medical form used to be a wish granter. i thought that was cool. So excited!!!


----------



## angel's momma

nuts4wdw said:


> Tomorrow the wish granters come over to talk to us about Prescott's wish! I found out today that the doctor that signed off on Prescotts medical form used to be a wish granter. i thought that was cool. So excited!!!



Yay!


----------



## KaylaM

Love the shirt... 

I would take my own stroller because its what he is used to, and you know you will have it every step of the way in case you need it. 

------

I finally got two boxes packed and ready to ship out in the morning to GKTW. It is so nice to have that part done. Seems like there is so much to do. I think because this is also a very busy time with my daughters' medical, its just a lot. Also, my daughter just came down ill, so its a little stressful as I just want her to be 100% for her trip so she will enjoy it thoroughly. Thankfully, she got sick now and not next week, so she has some time to get better and recover. 

Hope everyone else is getting ready for their trips in what ever stage they are in!


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> Love the shirt...
> 
> I would take my own stroller because its what he is used to, and you know you will have it every step of the way in case you need it.
> 
> ------
> 
> I finally got two boxes packed and ready to ship out in the morning to GKTW. It is so nice to have that part done. Seems like there is so much to do. I think because this is also a very busy time with my daughters' medical, its just a lot. Also, my daughter just came down ill, so its a little stressful as I just want her to be 100% for her trip so she will enjoy it thoroughly. Thankfully, she got sick now and not next week, so she has some time to get better and recover.
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting ready for their trips in what ever stage they are in!




so sorry she is sick, but much better now than in Florida!  Hopefully she can rest and be ready to roll.


----------



## NEmel

nuts4wdw said:


> Tomorrow the wish granters come over to talk to us about Prescott's wish! I found out today that the doctor that signed off on Prescotts medical form used to be a wish granter. i thought that was cool. So excited!!!




So exciting!  I know it was so hard to wait for them to get there!


----------



## camidges

Woo Hoo!  
We just got a letter from our local MAW office... Ryan's dates have been chosen...  We are going Jan 6-12 (The week before his birthday).  It is so exciting to know that we can finally start a little planning!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

i am so excited i wanna bounce and i feel sick all at the same time lol We just got the flight itinerary! eeeppp!


----------



## carebearkidney

nuts4wdw said:


> Tomorrow the wish granters come over to talk to us about Prescott's wish! I found out today that the doctor that signed off on Prescotts medical form used to be a wish granter. i thought that was cool. So excited!!!



Yippee Skippy! It's feeling real now isn't it?!?


----------



## carebearkidney

camidges said:


> Woo Hoo!
> We just got a letter from our local MAW office... Ryan's dates have been chosen...  We are going Jan 6-12 (The week before his birthday).  It is so exciting to know that we can finally start a little planning!



Enjoy the planning!!



> DelanaAndKyra 	i am so excited i wanna bounce and i feel sick all at the same time lol We just got the flight itinerary! eeeppp!



Just don't bounce after a full meal or you will be sick!  yay on the flight info!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Love to hear about the trips that are getting close.  Camidges, we will be there at the same time!  I got my kids the Unofficial Guide to WDW and my 7 year old is determined to read the whole book. (Shhh. . . I am saying it is for the kids!!).  Last night I tried to explain to him that he doesn't need to read the entire book and he tells me all in awe,  "But mom, so many people contributed to this book!  Some of the are college professors!"  He is currently up to page 7.  Which is basically the forward!  I was reading the beginning to DD (age 14) today while waiting for the bus and reading off the names of the rides with fast pass and she was trying to repeat them.  SHe got on the bus yelling "Poo, Poo, Poo"  Bet there will be a lot of extra diaper changing toay!  Please let her stay healthy!


----------



## kalimom6

WOO HOO!!!
We just got back from an out of town doctor appointment.  We found out that her back is staying stable enough (scoliosis) that she only needs to wear her back brace at night!  So for the first time in 2 years she has nothing on her truck area (cast/brace).  She is FREE.  And the doctor told us to leave the brace home while we go on her Wish trip
We were going to have to carry it carry on but it's such an odd shape that I dreaded it.  Now she'll have more flexibilty!


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> so sorry she is sick, but much better now than in Florida!  Hopefully she can rest and be ready to roll.



Definitely!! Thank you so much!


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> We just got back from an out of town doctor appointment.  We found out that her back is staying stable enough (scoliosis) that she only needs to wear her back brace at night!  So for the first time in 2 years she has nothing on her truck area (cast/brace).  She is FREE.  And the doctor told us to leave the brace home while we go on her Wish trip
> We were going to have to carry it carry on but it's such an odd shape that I dreaded it.  Now she'll have more flexibilty!



OMG! That is AWESOME! What a great gift for your trip!! HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## KaylaM

Nevada Jen said:


> Love to hear about the trips that are getting close.  Camidges, we will be there at the same time!  I got my kids the Unofficial Guide to WDW and my 7 year old is determined to read the whole book. (Shhh. . . I am saying it is for the kids!!).  Last night I tried to explain to him that he doesn't need to read the entire book and he tells me all in awe,  "But mom, so many people contributed to this book!  Some of the are college professors!"  He is currently up to page 7.  Which is basically the forward!  I was reading the beginning to DD (age 14) today while waiting for the bus and reading off the names of the rides with fast pass and she was trying to repeat them.  SHe got on the bus yelling "Poo, Poo, Poo"  Bet there will be a lot of extra diaper changing toay!  Please let her stay healthy!



awww.. that is so cute! he is so into this trip.. 

hope she stays healthy and has a wonderful trip (all of you)!


----------



## KaylaM

DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am so excited i wanna bounce and i feel sick all at the same time lol We just got the flight itinerary! eeeppp!



Well, don't get sick, but enjoy the excitement!! 

I am so excited, I wish my daughter could understand the full extent of it! I keep telling her daily she is going on a special trip just for her to see Mickey Mouse and do everything she wants, etc

Lastnight we finished packing up two boxes to ship out today, which I need to get going to get them shipped!  

ENJOY your planning!


----------



## kalimom6

KaylaM said:


> Well, don't get sick, but enjoy the excitement!!
> 
> I am so excited, I wish my daughter could understand the full extent of it! I keep telling her daily she is going on a special trip just for her to see Mickey Mouse and do everything she wants, etc
> 
> Lastnight we finished packing up two boxes to ship out today, which I need to get going to get them shipped!
> 
> ENJOY your planning!



Elsa doesnt fully understand either.  At our doctor appointments yesterday and today we talked about it with the doctor but she has yet to mention it anywhere else.  We are keeping it a secret until the week we go and half of the time the kids can't fully understand what she is saying.  That's what makes it so exciting, to watch her face when she understands!


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> Elsa doesnt fully understand either.  At our doctor appointments yesterday and today we talked about it with the doctor but she has yet to mention it anywhere else.  We are keeping it a secret until the week we go and half of the time the kids can't fully understand what she is saying.  That's what makes it so exciting, to watch her face when she understands!



That would be fun! 

I am telling her so it will really be sunk in when we leave to help her be excited, so she knows its for her and Mickey Mouse. Well at least I would like to think so.  What ever works. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nevada Jen

I am doing the same thing with my DD.  I want her to understand it is about HER.  I'm not sure she will be able to comprehend it until we get there.  

Question:  Is it wrong to make my 14 year old DD and my 7 year old DS wear matching outfits the entire time at Disney?  What if the outfits are obnoxiously over the top disney rather then just a little decal on the top?  The 14 yearold is the size of a 5 year old and in a wheel chair stroller.  SHE will love the bright Mickey looking prints I am thinking of.  But I associate them more with toddlers.  I don't want to make her look like a fool.


----------



## KaylaM

Nevada Jen said:


> I am doing the same thing with my DD.  I want her to understand it is about HER.  I'm not sure she will be able to comprehend it until we get there.
> 
> Question:  Is it wrong to make my 14 year old DD and my 7 year old DS wear matching outfits the entire time at Disney?  What if the outfits are obnoxiously over the top disney rather then just a little decal on the top?  The 14 yearold is the size of a 5 year old and in a wheel chair stroller.  SHE will love the bright Mickey looking prints I am thinking of.  But I associate them more with toddlers.  I don't want to make her look like a fool.



I question this type of thing all the time because my 16 year old daughter wears much smaller than her age. I always try to find something that is more appropriate to her age, but like her teacher has told me a few times when I say"this is a new outfit and I think it suits her age" she says, "look at all the other high school girls, they wear stuff that aren't there age, so do adults sometimes, so its fine if she likes it. I wouldn't worry about it". I still do though.  

I don't think that is wrong at all. You can maybe change the style a tad to suit each ones personality. Like add a "big" girls necklace to your 14 year old, and a "young" girls necklace on your 7 year old. I try to use necklaces, rings to bring her age out more.  

I don't there is such a thing as over the top disney! I think with children and teens, the more there is, the better! It's more fun too!

I was just thinking last night, "how am I going to dress her age when she is in her mid 20's when she would still wear a girls 10-12". I wonder how others do it. I have no idea.  Just thought I would throw that in. Sorry. 

Good luck!


----------



## sarsop524

KaylaM said:


> Love the shirt...
> 
> I would take my own stroller because its what he is used to, and you know you will have it every step of the way in case you need it.
> 
> ------
> 
> I finally got two boxes packed and ready to ship out in the morning to GKTW. It is so nice to have that part done. Seems like there is so much to do. I think because this is also a very busy time with my daughters' medical, its just a lot. Also, my daughter just came down ill, so its a little stressful as I just want her to be 100% for her trip so she will enjoy it thoroughly. Thankfully, she got sick now and not next week, so she has some time to get better and recover.
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting ready for their trips in what ever stage they are in!




So sorry to hear that kayla is sick, but at least she has time to get over it still!  Sarah had to be at the hospital today for a sedated MRI, and the sedation is on the same floor as the peds unit, but down the hall.  I thought about taking Sarah down to say to her favorite nurses, but then I got worried about the germs!!  We stayed away from that end of the hall

Good luck getting her healthy, and hope to meet you at GKTW!!!


----------



## angel's momma

KaylaM said:


> Also, my daughter just came down ill, so its a little stressful as I just want her to be 100% for her trip so she will enjoy it thoroughly. Thankfully, she got sick now and not next week, so she has some time to get better and recover.



Praying for a speedy recovery.



camidges said:


> Woo Hoo!  We just got a letter from our local MAW office... Ryan's dates have been chosen...  We are going Jan 6-12 (The week before his birthday).  It is so exciting to know that we can finally start a little planning!



Yay!   Enjoy your planning. 



DelanaAndKyra said:


> We just got the flight itinerary eeeppp!



Yay! 



Nevada Jen said:


> SHe got on the bus yelling "Poo, Poo, Poo"  Bet there will be a lot of extra diaper changing toay!  Please let her stay healthy!





Praying she'll stay healthy.



kalimom6 said:


> That's what makes it so exciting, to watch her face when she understands!







Nevada Jen said:


> The 14 yearold is the size of a 5 year old and in a wheel chair stroller.  SHE will love the bright Mickey looking prints I am thinking of.  But I associate them more with toddlers.  I don't want to make her look like a fool.





KaylaM said:


> I question this type of thing all the time because my 16 year old daughter wears much smaller than her age. I always try to find something that is more appropriate to her age, but like her teacher has told me a few times when I say"this is a new outfit and I think it suits her age" she says, "look at all the other high school girls, they wear stuff that aren't there age, so do adults sometimes, so its fine if she likes it. I wouldn't worry about it". I still do though.
> 
> I was just thinking last night, "how am I going to dress her age when she is in her mid 20's when she would still wear a girls 10-12". I wonder how others do it. I have no idea.



My 14 year old dreaded outgrowing the fun Disney selections offered in kid sizes - she doesn't care for "teen" clothes, and wishes she could still fit in kid sizes.


----------



## Nevada Jen

Kayla, do you have a PTR threas somewhere?  I would love to read about your DD.  SHe sounds very similar to mine.  I hope she gets to feeling better in time.  I know if it were me, I would actually be glad to have my DD sick a week before because it would totally mean we were in the clear for our trip!  I went to Joann's today to try to buy some fabric to make some Disney clothes for my DD.  The trip was not a success due to a mean lady.  Mean ladies are not supposed to be at the fabric store!  On a happy note, our wish granter confirmed that we did get a spot at GKTW!


----------



## NEmel

camidges said:


> Woo Hoo!
> We just got a letter from our local MAW office... Ryan's dates have been chosen...  We are going Jan 6-12 (The week before his birthday).  It is so exciting to know that we can finally start a little planning!



Yea for dates!  After looking at the forcast here next week I'm jealous you will be there in Jan!  It should be great weather!


----------



## NEmel

Nevada Jen said:


> I am doing the same thing with my DD.  I want her to understand it is about HER.  I'm not sure she will be able to comprehend it until we get there.
> 
> Question:  Is it wrong to make my 14 year old DD and my 7 year old DS wear matching outfits the entire time at Disney?  What if the outfits are obnoxiously over the top disney rather then just a little decal on the top?  The 14 yearold is the size of a 5 year old and in a wheel chair stroller.  SHE will love the bright Mickey looking prints I am thinking of.  But I associate them more with toddlers.  I don't want to make her look like a fool.



Go For it!!  I love having my boys match when we are on vacation.  It is easier to keep track of them, plus looks great for pictures!


----------



## NEmel

Nevada Jen said:


> Kayla, do you have a PTR threas somewhere?  I would love to read about your DD.  SHe sounds very similar to mine.  I hope she gets to feeling better in time.  I know if it were me, I would actually be glad to have my DD sick a week before because it would totally mean we were in the clear for our trip!  I went to Joann's today to try to buy some fabric to make some Disney clothes for my DD.  The trip was not a success due to a mean lady.  Mean ladies are not supposed to be at the fabric store!  On a happy note, our wish granter confirmed that we did get a spot at GKTW!



If you have a Hobby Lobby close by they have Disney fabric as well!  Yea for GKTW, I have a friend that went in Aug and it looks amazing!!!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

you are all making want to learn how to make more stuff lol


----------



## KaylaM

Nevada Jen said:


> Kayla, do you have a PTR threas somewhere?  I would love to read about your DD.  SHe sounds very similar to mine.  I hope she gets to feeling better in time.  I know if it were me, I would actually be glad to have my DD sick a week before because it would totally mean we were in the clear for our trip!  I went to Joann's today to try to buy some fabric to make some Disney clothes for my DD.  The trip was not a success due to a mean lady.  Mean ladies are not supposed to be at the fabric store!  On a happy note, our wish granter confirmed that we did get a spot at GKTW!



Thank you. 

I am glad she got sick early on and not during or just before, but sometimes her infections can last more than the typical 10 days, so I am just praying that she is well in time to go and not have a set back. 

That is to bad about the fabric store. Hope you can get to another one and have success! You'll need to take pics of the outfits as I am sure we would all love to see them. I wish I had the time to make a few things! 

I can't really answer your question about PTR - I don't know what your referring to. I'm sorry.


----------



## Lilfoot93

nuts4wdw said:


> Tomorrow the wish granters come over to talk to us about Prescott's wish! I found out today that the doctor that signed off on Prescotts medical form used to be a wish granter. i thought that was cool. So excited!!!



How exciting! I can't wait to hear is official wish!




camidges said:


> Woo Hoo!
> We just got a letter from our local MAW office... Ryan's dates have been chosen...  We are going Jan 6-12 (The week before his birthday).  It is so exciting to know that we can finally start a little planning!



Yay!!



DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am so excited i wanna bounce and i feel sick all at the same time lol We just got the flight itinerary! eeeppp!



How exciting!





kalimom6 said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> We just got back from an out of town doctor appointment.  We found out that her back is staying stable enough (scoliosis) that she only needs to wear her back brace at night!  So for the first time in 2 years she has nothing on her truck area (cast/brace).  She is FREE.  And the doctor told us to leave the brace home while we go on her Wish trip
> We were going to have to carry it carry on but it's such an odd shape that I dreaded it.  Now she'll have more flexibilty!



That is wonderful news!

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Nevada Jen said:


> On a happy note, our wish granter confirmed that we did get a spot at GKTW!



Yay! 



KaylaM said:


> I can't really answer your question about PTR - I don't know what your referring to. I'm sorry.



Pre Trip Report


----------



## aym4Him

angel's momma said:


> NEmel - Love the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the white shirts.  Thanks for the info - I'll check out the site.



Thank you   We ended up getting blue shirts today! Our chapter got some in and they were actually $10 each.  Once you select the size, then the price goes up a bit. 



NEmel said:


> Take a stroller!!  We went to Disney 2 yrs ago and Carter was 5 it was hard to find a small one for him to fit in but so worth it!  His legs get tired easily and I knew I didn't want to carry him.  There is a lot of walking.  I saw that the MAW site does have some cool things, might have to order.  I cheated on his shirt, my parents own a sewing store! lol



Thanks!  I'm leaning toward taking our own- so long as American is like Southwest and doesn't count strollers as baggage.

That's not cheating.  That's being resourceful! 



carebearkidney said:


> As for future reference of MAW shirt colors - I vote for brown. It's the color of dirt and chocolate... two things my boys are covered in quite a bit.



Amen!! E is stuck with a white tshirt b/c they don't have the blue ones in 2/4.  The smallest is a 6/8 and he was swimming in it!! 



Emmaswishtrip said:


> We asked our MAW for one. I first offered to use our money they provide us and emailed the link I was going to rent from. Kingdom strollers I think was the company and it will be at gktw when we get there. All we have to do is make it through the airport without a stroller!



Yeah....I heard of another MAW family doing that, too.  I don't think our chapter would spring for it since the parks have strollers...I think there are some things they are more flexible on than others.  I felt like asking to extend and some other stuff trumped the stroller issue.  I'm just too chicken to ask! 



Nevada Jen said:


> Having been to disney before, I would reccomend taking a cheap umbrella stroller.  If nothing else, the walk leaving the parks can get really long with a tired kid!  I seem to remember that we could check our wheel chair stroller when we rented at Disney.  You may still be able to do that.  I would get a rental from Disney when you are actually in the parks.  If nothing else, its a good way to schelp around all your gear.
> 
> I sucked it up and emailed our wish granters to ask where we are staying.  I really don't want to come off entitled and feel bad asking for anything from them, so I hope I worded my email correctly!



Thanks and, I totally understand about feeling awkward about asking about things.  What I will tell a new wish family though, is to ASK! I just kind of assumed some things and learned that it never hurts to ask...even though it might feel awkward.  Case-in-point?  Our Wish Mgr thought she had already sent our flight times to us.  I finally got the nerve to email about it last week and that's when I found out that she thought she had already sent us the email!  Had I not asked where would we be?  Eek!  I have felt the same way about emails.  I should just call...but I feel even more awkward over the phone...LOL 



yeti5353 said:


> take a stroller so you dont have to wait in lines to get one and have it at the resorts, parking lot etc. get it tagged as a wheel chair at the first part you visit and you can take it where strollers are not allowed.
> 
> I am so greatful I listened to folks here and had make a wish get us a wheel chair even though we do not use one at home. it made the trip so much easier and at times it would not have been possible to go on without it.  dont under estimate how tiring it is to be there. the sensory overload alone is tremendous.



Thank you! 



nuts4wdw said:


> Tomorrow the wish granters come over to talk to us about Prescott's wish! I found out today that the doctor that signed off on Prescotts medical form used to be a wish granter. i thought that was cool. So excited!!!



Yay!! That IS cool by the way! 



KaylaM said:


> Love the shirt...
> 
> I would take my own stroller because its what he is used to, and you know you will have it every step of the way in case you need it.
> 
> ------
> 
> I finally got two boxes packed and ready to ship out in the morning to GKTW. It is so nice to have that part done. Seems like there is so much to do. I think because this is also a very busy time with my daughters' medical, its just a lot. Also, my daughter just came down ill, so its a little stressful as I just want her to be 100% for her trip so she will enjoy it thoroughly. Thankfully, she got sick now and not next week, so she has some time to get better and recover.
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting ready for their trips in what ever stage they are in!



Thank you!!  I hope your daughter feels better really soon!!

I haven't packed a THING!! It's like I'm rebelling or something...#procrastinator



camidges said:


> Woo Hoo!
> We just got a letter from our local MAW office... Ryan's dates have been chosen...  We are going Jan 6-12 (The week before his birthday).  It is so exciting to know that we can finally start a little planning!



Congratulations!!!! 



DelanaAndKyra said:


> i am so excited i wanna bounce and i feel sick all at the same time lol We just got the flight itinerary! eeeppp!



Haha!! 



Nevada Jen said:


> Love to hear about the trips that are getting close.  Camidges, we will be there at the same time!  I got my kids the Unofficial Guide to WDW and my 7 year old is determined to read the whole book. (Shhh. . . I am saying it is for the kids!!).  Last night I tried to explain to him that he doesn't need to read the entire book and he tells me all in awe,  "But mom, so many people contributed to this book!  Some of the are college professors!"  He is currently up to page 7.  Which is basically the forward!  I was reading the beginning to DD (age 14) today while waiting for the bus and reading off the names of the rides with fast pass and she was trying to repeat them.  SHe got on the bus yelling "Poo, Poo, Poo"  Bet there will be a lot of extra diaper changing toay!  Please let her stay healthy!



That's sooo cute!! 



kalimom6 said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> We just got back from an out of town doctor appointment.  We found out that her back is staying stable enough (scoliosis) that she only needs to wear her back brace at night!  So for the first time in 2 years she has nothing on her truck area (cast/brace).  She is FREE.  And the doctor told us to leave the brace home while we go on her Wish trip
> We were going to have to carry it carry on but it's such an odd shape that I dreaded it.  Now she'll have more flexibilty!



All right!!! 

Ok.  I need to do something packing-related before I get to bed....hehe...YIKES!! We leave on SUNDAY!! Oh my word.............


----------



## nuts4wdw

OK, so the wish granters came last night, and Prescott's #1 wish to go to Disney World and #2 a new handicap accessible swing set. However, wish granter said that she didn't anticipate a problem with Disney World! So, now we actually belong here. Our dates were requested were in the end of March! Can't wait to find out!!!!


----------



## angel's momma

aym4Him said:


> Thank you   We ended up getting blue shirts today! Our chapter got some in and they were actually $10 each.  Once you select the size, then the price goes up a bit.



Yay for the blue shirts   I saw that with the prices.



nuts4wdw said:


> OK, so the wish granters came last night, and Prescott's #1 wish to go to Disney World and #2 a new handicap accessible swing set. However, wish granter said that she didn't anticipate a problem with Disney World! So, now we actually belong here. Our dates were requested were in the end of March! Can't wait to find out!!!!



Yay


----------



## Lilfoot93

nuts4wdw said:


> OK, so the wish granters came last night, and Prescott's #1 wish to go to Disney World and #2 a new handicap accessible swing set. However, wish granter said that she didn't anticipate a problem with Disney World! So, now we actually belong here. Our dates were requested were in the end of March! Can't wait to find out!!!!



How exciting!! I hope you get the dates you requested. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to find out! 

Jackie


----------



## kalimom6

Elsa recieved GKTW mail today But it is now hidden until we have our party a few days before we leave.  3 weeks from today we leave our house


----------



## KaylaM

angel's momma said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Pre Trip Report



Oh, I keep thinking how I want to, but so hard to find the time, and not sure exactly what to write in regards to Pre Trip. I have a week before we leave, so maybe I will put something together!


----------



## KaylaM

nuts4wdw said:


> OK, so the wish granters came last night, and Prescott's #1 wish to go to Disney World and #2 a new handicap accessible swing set. However, wish granter said that she didn't anticipate a problem with Disney World! So, now we actually belong here. Our dates were requested were in the end of March! Can't wait to find out!!!!



I made my daughter's swing set. Not sure how to explain the "swing", but when I was at my sisters' in Sacramento, California years ago, on her patio they had this chair like ha-mick (spelling?) material hanging. It was so comfortable. I thought that, this pretty much fits any body and allows anyone to sit in it even if they can't sit unsupported because it supports you no matter what. So, I got her one of those and then a friend and myself built her a swing set to hang it from out of wood. It's been perfect. I will see if I can find out the name of her "swing". It was under $100, and to make the swing set wasn't very much at all. Material is waterproof. We've had it for 10 years, maybe a little longer and its still going strong! 

Good luck on Disney World and your dates!!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

kalimom6 said:


> Elsa recieved GKTW mail today But it is now hidden until we have our party a few days before we leave.  3 weeks from today we leave our house




you sparked my attention with this lol whats GKTW mail? lol Our trip was booked and planned so fast i feel so out of the loop and lost in many ways yet i cant stop researching and reading and watching videos. i am such a planner and im going nuts lol


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

OMG!!!!! The limo is leaving at 4:15am!!! How am I going to sleep?? I do have a few reoccurring moments of "am I crazy for this trip?" Then I just think of how much fun we are going to have and start to breath again! ❤❤❤


----------



## yeti5353

DelanaAndKyra said:


> you sparked my attention with this lol whats GKTW mail? lol Our trip was booked and planned so fast i feel so out of the loop and lost in many ways yet i cant stop researching and reading and watching videos. i am such a planner and im going nuts lol





The letter is just a cheery confirmation letter.  the cool part is it lists all your names and makes it feel real.  My ten year old loved getting hers.


----------



## KaylaM

DelanaAndKyra said:


> you sparked my attention with this lol whats GKTW mail? lol Our trip was booked and planned so fast i feel so out of the loop and lost in many ways yet i cant stop researching and reading and watching videos. i am such a planner and im going nuts lol



We got a brochure with our names and arrival date.


----------



## KaylaM

Emmaswishtrip said:


> OMG!!!!! The limo is leaving at 4:15am!!! How am I going to sleep?? I do have a few reoccurring moments of "am I crazy for this trip?" Then I just think of how much fun we are going to have and start to breath again! ❤❤❤



I think we r getting a limo to take us to the airport, but I am concern because I wasn't planning to take my daughter's carseat, so how does this work? MAW knows we are not taking her carseat. 

I have an idea, but does anyone know if its the same company that picks u up when u return that took u to airport? 

I just don't know what to go about this.

They have rented us an accessible van in Orlando to transport her w/c, and they did ask if her chair collapses and can fit in a trunk for going to airport. 

thank you.


----------



## onceagain1

Just have to start with this!! 

Can't find my dancing Bananas though - just want to happy dance for everyone who has trips coming up yay!! Only quoted a few below, cause there are actually so many great posts!!



nuts4wdw said:


> OK, so the wish granters came last night, and Prescott's #1 wish to go to Disney World and #2 a new handicap accessible swing set. However, wish granter said that she didn't anticipate a problem with Disney World! So, now we actually belong here. Our dates were requested were in the end of March! Can't wait to find out!!!!


Yay wish granting!! 



kalimom6 said:


> Elsa recieved GKTW mail today But it is now hidden until we have our party a few days before we leave.  3 weeks from today we leave our house


So exciting!! Didn't know about this!



Emmaswishtrip said:


> OMG!!!!! The limo is leaving at 4:15am!!! How am I going to sleep?? I do have a few reoccurring moments of "am I crazy for this trip?" Then I just think of how much fun we are going to have and start to breath again! ❤❤❤


Yippeeeeeee!!! - really it should be the dancing bananas...can't find them!



yeti5353 said:


> The letter is just a cheery confirmation letter.  the cool part is it lists all your names and makes it feel real.  My ten year old loved getting hers.





KaylaM said:


> We got a brochure with our names and arrival date.


That's pretty neat, can't wait for Chatterbox to get hers!!

Chatterbox was a little under the weather this week. But I wasn't sure at one point if it was going to stay low key, or develop into something much worse...such is a life of a heart parent


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

yeti5353 said:


> The letter is just a cheery confirmation letter.  the cool part is it lists all your names and makes it feel real.  My ten year old loved getting hers.



Very cool! Kyra will love that! she loves getting mail of any kind!


----------



## angel's momma

Emmaswishtrip said:


> OMG!!!!! The limo is leaving at 4:15am!!! How am I going to sleep?? I do have a few reoccurring moments of "am I crazy for this trip?" Then I just think of how much fun we are going to have and start to breath again! ❤❤❤



 You are going to have a wonderful trip.  Hope you are able to get some sleep tonight.  





onceagain1 said:


> Chatterbox was a little under the weather this week. But I wasn't sure at one point if it was going to stay low key, or develop into something much worse...such is a life of a heart parent [/COLOR]



Sorry she wasn't feeling well.  Hope she is much better now.


----------



## carebearkidney

So many of you about to embark on your magical trips!!! SO EXCITED!!! 
Dancing bananas for all!!! (and y'all better hurry up and post pics as soon as you get home!)


----------



## NEmel

Emmaswishtrip said:


> OMG!!!!! The limo is leaving at 4:15am!!! How am I going to sleep?? I do have a few reoccurring moments of "am I crazy for this trip?" Then I just think of how much fun we are going to have and start to breath again! ❤❤❤



I never sleep the night before!!  How exciting hope your trip is very magical!  Have fun!


----------



## NEmel

nuts4wdw said:


> OK, so the wish granters came last night, and Prescott's #1 wish to go to Disney World and #2 a new handicap accessible swing set. However, wish granter said that she didn't anticipate a problem with Disney World! So, now we actually belong here. Our dates were requested were in the end of March! Can't wait to find out!!!!



Congrats!!  We are also waiting to hear back after meeting with our wish granters.  Waiting is the hard part!  Hoping we both hear something soon!


----------



## Momtokcc

We have been back from our trip for two weeks now and it was so amazing.  So much more than I could have ever imagined!!  I think Cade smiled more in those days we were there than I have ever seen him smile.  It was definately magical for him.  I am going to try to do a trip report.  

Things have been very busy since we got back.  Cade had a new MRI of his brain - some changes, but nothing major.  An appointment with new GI doctor to see if we can make some improvements with the things going on there.  A regular pediatrician appt b/c he got sick - thankfully it wasn't anything major.  

Hello to everyone new!  Can't wait to "meet" all of you!


----------



## Lilfoot93

So many families are leaving on their wish trip right now. I am so excited for you all! I can't wait to hear all about your magical trips and to see pics! 

Jackie


----------



## KaylaM

Momtokcc said:


> We have been back from our trip for two weeks now and it was so amazing.  So much more than I could have ever imagined!!  I think Cade smiled more in those days we were there than I have ever seen him smile.  It was definately magical for him.  I am going to try to do a trip report.
> 
> Things have been very busy since we got back.  Cade had a new MRI of his brain - some changes, but nothing major.  An appointment with new GI doctor to see if we can make some improvements with the things going on there.  A regular pediatrician appt b/c he got sick - thankfully it wasn't anything major.
> 
> Hello to everyone new!  Can't wait to "meet" all of you!



That is so awesome!! So glad you guys had a great time, and that things have been going well since you've been back with just a few little issues that arose. 

Looking forward to reading your trip report. 

We leave a week from tomorrow. 

Any suggestions, recommendations that are a must there?


----------



## yeti5353

. 

We leave a week from tomorrow. 

Any suggestions, recommendations that are a must there?[/QUOTE]

eat lots of ice cream at GKTW even for breakfast. let the kids eat lots and lots of ice cream.  Mine are still in awe of that.

Spend time at GKTW and go to a couple parties if you can

be sure and take the surfing photo at GKTW pool

have a plan for the day so you know what you want to do but dont get rigid and let the fun just happen.

take lots of photos and really take advantage of the disney photo pass and gets lots of full family photos.

do rediculous stuff  your kids know you just dont do, like let them get a giant stuffed animal, or what ever

dont forget self care for you, try out the jaccuzi bath tub, do what ever you need to do to get enough sleep


----------



## Cassondra

I just signed us up to do the fish extender exchange. Any ideas for gifts? There are a lot of participants and we are on a budget. Any ideas would be appreciated! Counting adults there are already close to 60 people participating.


----------



## KaylaM

yeti5353 said:


> .
> 
> We leave a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions, recommendations that are a must there?



eat lots of ice cream at GKTW even for breakfast. let the kids eat lots and lots of ice cream.  Mine are still in awe of that.

Spend time at GKTW and go to a couple parties if you can

be sure and take the surfing photo at GKTW pool

have a plan for the day so you know what you want to do but dont get rigid and let the fun just happen.

take lots of photos and really take advantage of the disney photo pass and gets lots of full family photos.

do rediculous stuff  your kids know you just dont do, like let them get a giant stuffed animal, or what ever

dont forget self care for you, try out the jaccuzi bath tub, do what ever you need to do to get enough sleep[/QUOTE]

Some great ideas, and thank you so much. I am sure other parents will appreciate these too. 

Unfortunately, we probably won't do ice cream. My daughter can no longer have it, and she loves it, so I can't eat it since she can't. I just don't have the heart to do so in front of her. 

It is just her and I going!  

I plan to take a ton of photos (I am a photographer). Never heard though of the photo pass. Looking forward to finding out what that is. I think I have seen that word in a few places. I want to get a lot of photos of my daughter and I. It's not too often we get to unless I set something up for us. 

Surfing photo... Sounds fun! I will definitely look into that. 

I am trying to find out EVERYTHING that is happening so we can pick and choose what we want to do. I have already figured out which parks for the most part we want to go to. I am also trying to find out where all Mickey is going to be, and at what parks, etc. My daughter is in LOVE with Mickey! 

My daughter will love the jacuzzi tub, but yes, I will definitely plan on using it just for me too. 

Looking forward to Thanksgiving day. They celebrate Christmas instead of Thanksgiving, but with a whole Thanksgiving feast. 

Thanks!! 

If anyone else has any other ideas/suggestions/must do, please do list.


----------



## jas792

i cant figure out how to do this -- i want to write a ore trip  report for wish but dont know where to find it to write thank you


----------



## KaylaM

My computer is acting weird tonight on this site. 

I am wanting to do a pre trip report as well, so I figured when I am ready I would click on someone else's pre trip report and see where they started it from.
Not sure if it will work...

Good luck! Looking forward to reading it. 

BTW.. what all is included in a pre trip report?


----------



## kalimom6

KaylaM said:


> My computer is acting weird tonight on this site.
> 
> I am wanting to do a pre trip report as well, so I figured when I am ready I would click on someone else's pre trip report and see where they started it from.
> Not sure if it will work...
> 
> Good luck! Looking forward to reading it.
> 
> BTW.. what all is included in a pre trip report?



I have been reading a TON of pre-trip reports from page one of this thread.  I think there is also a link on the 2nd post telling how to do it.
We leave in 3 weeks so I have been loving all of you questions.  The the trip reports, I have seen quite a few of the surf photos and that is a MUST for us.  Also, as for the ice cream, I remember reading somewhere, maybe the GKTW site, that the ice cream shop has many different kinds, dairy free, soy free, sugar free, etc.  So you may want to check it out, unless it's a different reason 
Something else from your previous post caught my eye so I am going to have to submit this one and go back and read


----------



## kalimom6

Hmmm, I can't remember but I did notice major typos in my last post
Read my PTR, click on link in my siggy.  It's definitely not as in depth as others and I took a break this week from planning so I need to update.  I have a notebook with lists of what attractions we want to go to, times they open/close, how far from village they are, and all of the village entertainment so we can have somewhat of a schedule.

From everyone that has stayed at GKTW, I want to know what evening activites are a MUST.  As of now, we are planning on being at the village for the majority of the evenings.  But just in case something comes up, what night would be ok to skip.  We arrive on Sat. Dec. 1 and we'll stay there the rest of the day.  We leave on Fri, Dec. 7 in the afternoon.

I just now realized that I could scroll down as I am repying to the thread and read the last few posts 

KaylaM-I PM'd you


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> I have been reading a TON of pre-trip reports from page one of this thread.  I think there is also a link on the 2nd post telling how to do it.
> We leave in 3 weeks so I have been loving all of you questions.  The the trip reports, I have seen quite a few of the surf photos and that is a MUST for us.  Also, as for the ice cream, I remember reading somewhere, maybe the GKTW site, that the ice cream shop has many different kinds, dairy free, soy free, sugar free, etc.  So you may want to check it out, unless it's a different reason
> Something else from your previous post caught my eye so I am going to have to submit this one and go back and read



She is g-tube fed, but over the years, she has gone through phases where she wants to "taste" eat a little bit here and there by mouth, which one was ice cream. That has always been the one thing she always ate the most of when in the mood. Last spring, we tried and she couldn't handle it due to a year ago, we found out that if her vocal cords get too wet (from saliva, liquids, crying, drainage) they cause her to do this weird breathing, which can be a problem at times and nothing helps to fix it until her vocal cords are dried up and back to normal. O2 doesn't even help, so. So last spring when we tried, it wasn't a good thing and I know she was disappointed. I can't go through that again. If I can get her to try something this week at home like yogurt, and I see she does fine and she is interested, then I might try. Otherwise, no. .. I would love to though! I would love to have us go and get some for her to enjoy like she has in the past. 

However, she hasn't been able to go swimming since last spring (only once then) and so I can't wait to take her there. Even if its just the jucuzzi tub.  She will love it! 

Thanks!!! 

I haven't seen any of the surf photos!


----------



## kalimom6

KaylaM said:


> She is g-tube fed, but over the years, she has gone through phases where she wants to "taste" eat a little bit here and there by mouth, which one was ice cream. That has always been the one thing she always ate the most of when in the mood. Last spring, we tried and she couldn't handle it due to a year ago, we found out that if her vocal cords get too wet (from saliva, liquids, crying, drainage) they cause her to do this weird breathing, which can be a problem at times and nothing helps to fix it until her vocal cords are dried up and back to normal. O2 doesn't even help, so. So last spring when we tried, it wasn't a good thing and I know she was disappointed. I can't go through that again. If I can get her to try something this week at home like yogurt, and I see she does fine and she is interested, then I might try. Otherwise, no. .. I would love to though! I would love to have us go and get some for her to enjoy like she has in the past.
> 
> However, she hasn't been able to go swimming since last spring (only once then) and so I can't wait to take her there. Even if its just the jucuzzi tub.  She will love it!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> I haven't seen any of the surf photos!



Elsa was a g-tube kid too.  I have a friend who's daughter has had many ups and downs and she is 6.  Finally, after 2 years of NPO, she is able to eat again, but still gets nutrients via tube at night.


----------



## blessedmom4

*CONGRATULATIONS to all those leaving in a few short days/weeks.  It WILL be the experience of a lifetime*




Momtokcc said:


> We have been back from our trip for two weeks now and it was so amazing.  So much more than I could have ever imagined!!  I think Cade smiled more in those days we were there than I have ever seen him smile.  It was definately magical for him.  I am going to try to do a trip report.
> 
> Things have been very busy since we got back.  Cade had a new MRI of his brain - some changes, but nothing major.  An appointment with new GI doctor to see if we can make some improvements with the things going on there.  A regular pediatrician appt b/c he got sick - thankfully it wasn't anything major.
> 
> Hello to everyone new!  Can't wait to "meet" all of you!


*
Welcome back, so happy Cade is doing as well as he can. AND that he had fun!*



jas792 said:


> i cant figure out how to do this -- i want to write a ore trip  report for wish but dont know where to find it to write thank you





KaylaM said:


> I am wanting to do a pre trip report as well, so I figured when I am ready I would click on someone else's pre trip report and see where they started it from.
> Not sure if it will work...
> 
> Good luck! Looking forward to reading it.
> 
> BTW.. what all is included in a pre trip report?



*Go to this link, look on the left hand side (near the top) where you typically see post reply and click on start new thread.

Tell us about yourself, your family, your Wish child, pictures..why a wish, what organization...whatever you want!  Just jump on in and don't be shy! And WELCOME!!! Come on over and visit mine, I LOVE new readers!

We did our first Walk for Wishes event yesterday and while some folks raised thousands of dollars, we managed to raise $835.00. I was quite happy!! I figure every little bit helps! For those who don't know, the average cost of a wish in our city is $6,000! There are MANY truly ill children waiting on their wishes in our area, so I am happy to do my part to give back. Lisa's wish trip was a magical time and I want other families to experience that.
*


----------



## blessedmom4

KaylaM said:


> She is g-tube fed, but over the years, she has gone through phases where she wants to "taste" eat a little bit here and there by mouth, which one was ice cream. That has always been the one thing she always ate the most of when in the mood. Last spring, we tried and she couldn't handle it due to a year ago, we found out that if her vocal cords get too wet (from saliva, liquids, crying, drainage) they cause her to do this weird breathing, which can be a problem at times and nothing helps to fix it until her vocal cords are dried up and back to normal. O2 doesn't even help, so. So last spring when we tried, it wasn't a good thing and I know she was disappointed. I can't go through that again. If I can get her to try something this week at home like yogurt, and I see she does fine and she is interested, then I might try. Otherwise, no. .. I would love to though! I would love to have us go and get some for her to enjoy like she has in the past.
> 
> However, she hasn't been able to go swimming since last spring (only once then) and so I can't wait to take her there. Even if its just the jucuzzi tub.  She will love it!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> I haven't seen any of the surf photos!



*I hesitated to jump in here, but  will on the off chance it might help. Lisa had a Mic-key PEG until February of this year. It took three hospital stays and two surgeries but it looks like it is FINALLY closed, just a few small issues with it at the present. Lisa had the PEG since she was three months old and turned 9 in March. She also has vocal cord issues, too numerous to get into...but she uses a bi-pap machine at night and it has made a HUGE difference in many aspects of her life. Just wanted to throw that out there because I would never have thought it could have had such an impact. Best of luck and no matter what it will be a wonderful time! *


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> Elsa was a g-tube kid too.  I have a friend who's daughter has had many ups and downs and she is 6.  Finally, after 2 years of NPO, she is able to eat again, but still gets nutrients via tube at night.



My daughter has had the tube for 15 years now (wow - hard to believe). At one point, she was eating 3/4 by mouth and the rest by tube until she was placed on a medication that decreased appetite. She was never an "easy" eater, so she lost the interest right away. She also went through a few years of a bad type of seizure that were triggered by anything put in her mouth (thank goodness they are gone). And especially due to illnesses, she just goes through phases where she wants something by mouth. Its always a special time as I enjoy those phases. 

That is great your friends girl eats!! So many of these kids think "why should I work at eating when I can just be fed via tube".


----------



## KaylaM

blessedmom4 said:


> *I hesitated to jump in here, but  will on the off chance it might help. Lisa had a Mic-key PEG until February of this year. It took three hospital stays and two surgeries but it looks like it is FINALLY closed, just a few small issues with it at the present. Lisa had the PEG since she was three months old and turned 9 in March. She also has vocal cord issues, too numerous to get into...but she uses a bi-pap machine at night and it has made a HUGE difference in many aspects of her life. Just wanted to throw that out there because I would never have thought it could have had such an impact. Best of luck and no matter what it will be a wonderful time! *



Thank you so much for jumping in. ALWAYS do so if you have something to share. 

My daughters' issues with vocal cords are easy to keep stable.  Ever since we have known of the issue, we have been able to prevent them getting wet enough, and the couple of times they have, we just work through it. Luckily, when they get wet, it doesn't take long to recover if we do what is needed. She has no breathing issues except for when her cords get wet - her breathing sounds like its obstructed (snoring type noise), but clears once her vocal cords re-open. It looks like she is in distress breathing, but her respiration's are normal and her sats drop but in the normal range. She would not benefit from a Bi-Pap machine right now as she has good breathing. We do use a theravest which is the best thing we have had for 14 years. However, I will definitely keep that in mind and what you said..


----------



## angel's momma

Momtokcc said:


> We have been back from our trip for two weeks now and it was so amazing.  So much more than I could have ever imagined!!  I think Cade smiled more in those days we were there than I have ever seen him smile.  It was definately magical for him.



Glad you had a wonderful trip! Love the part with him smiling so much.   Sorry he hasn't been feeling well.




Cassondra said:


> I just signed us up to do the fish extender exchange. Any ideas for gifts? There are a lot of participants and we are on a budget. Any ideas would be appreciated! Counting adults there are already close to 60 people participating.



Have you seen this thread? Homemade FE Gifts Photo Thread

I haven't read all the way through it yet, but so far the things I've seen that we really liked (and are capable of doing  ), have been more expensive than I estimated.  Angel really wants to participate in it if we go, so I'm trying to figure out something budget friendly too.


----------



## KaylaM

blessedmom4 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS to all those leaving in a few short days/weeks.  It WILL be the experience of a lifetime*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Welcome back, so happy Cade is doing as well as he can. AND that he had fun!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go to this link, look on the left hand side (near the top) where you typically see post reply and click on start new thread.
> 
> Tell us about yourself, your family, your Wish child, pictures..why a wish, what organization...whatever you want!  Just jump on in and don't be shy! And WELCOME!!! Come on over and visit mine, I LOVE new readers!
> 
> We did our first Walk for Wishes event yesterday and while some folks raised thousands of dollars, we managed to raise $835.00. I was quite happy!! I figure every little bit helps! For those who don't know, the average cost of a wish in our city is $6,000! There are MANY truly ill children waiting on their wishes in our area, so I am happy to do my part to give back. Lisa's wish trip was a magical time and I want other families to experience that.
> *



Thank you so much. I will try to get to it this week, especially since we leave on Sunday. 

How did you find out about the Walk for Wishes? I have always wanted to do one, but never hear of any. I would love to do many with my daughter. That is awesome on how much you guys raised!!


----------



## NEmel

Cassondra said:


> I just signed us up to do the fish extender exchange. Any ideas for gifts? There are a lot of participants and we are on a budget. Any ideas would be appreciated! Counting adults there are already close to 60 people participating.



I'm planning on bottle cap magnets, key rings, mickey necklaces, and some pirate toys.  I found Disney bottle caps at Joanns for 40% going to glue a magnet on, for the key ring I'm going to sew it and put a ring on.  The Mickey charms for necklaces I found on Ebay 12 for $5.00 then I plan to find some type of black string to put it on.  Oriental Trading Company has a lot of neat pirate toys for cheap as well.  
I did see some of the ideas on the thread and some are way to  much $ plus we won't have a lot of extra room in suitcases.  I thought all of these would be small.


----------



## NEmel

We did our first Walk for Wishes event yesterday and while some folks raised thousands of dollars, we managed to raise $835.00. I was quite happy!! I figure every little bit helps! For those who don't know, the average cost of a wish in our city is $6,000! There are MANY truly ill children waiting on their wishes in our area, so I am happy to do my part to give back. Lisa's wish trip was a magical time and I want other families to experience that.
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/QUOTE]

Congrats on the fundraising!!  That is something to be proud of!


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> I'm planning on bottle cap magnets, key rings, mickey necklaces, and some pirate toys.  I found Disney bottle caps at Joanns for 40% going to glue a magnet on, for the key ring I'm going to sew it and put a ring on.  The Mickey charms for necklaces I found on Ebay 12 for $5.00 then I plan to find some type of black string to put it on.  Oriental Trading Company has a lot of neat pirate toys for cheap as well.
> I did see some of the ideas on the thread and some are way to  much $ plus we won't have a lot of extra room in suitcases.  I thought all of these would be small.



Hi Melissa. What is this for, and what is the homemade site for? Is it for some purpose, or just personal family ideas to do with their/for kids? Sorry for being nosy.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

NEmel said:


> We did our first Walk for Wishes event yesterday and while some folks raised thousands of dollars, we managed to raise $835.00. I was quite happy!! I figure every little bit helps! For those who don't know, the average cost of a wish in our city is $6,000! There are MANY truly ill children waiting on their wishes in our area, so I am happy to do my part to give back. Lisa's wish trip was a magical time and I want other families to experience that.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]



Congrats on the fundraising!!  That is something to be proud of! [/QUOTE]


yesterday must have been a day for wishes! I particapted in the hair challenge event for our local Make-A-Wish yesterday and I chopped off my ponytail after collecting pledges. I wish we could have raised more but we deff fought for every cent we got, $371! I am mst proud of the fact that Kyra worked thru the pain and went door to door with me and wouldnt stop until she filled a pledge sheet each time!. Congrats on an awesome amount for your local organization!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

was reading and catching up and pressed quote on the wrong one, but you guys will understand lol!


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> Hi Melissa. What is this for, and what is the homemade site for? Is it for some purpose, or just personal family ideas to do with their/for kids? Sorry for being nosy.




On the Disney Cruises you can make a fish extender to hang outside your stateroom door.  Then there are boards to sign up for gift exchanges.  You make or buy fun things to exchange with other people that participate.    Not nosy at all!


----------



## NEmel

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Congrats on the fundraising!!  That is something to be proud of!




yesterday must have been a day for wishes! I particapted in the hair challenge event for our local Make-A-Wish yesterday and I chopped off my ponytail after collecting pledges. I wish we could have raised more but we deff fought for every cent we got, $371! I am mst proud of the fact that Kyra worked thru the pain and went door to door with me and wouldnt stop until she filled a pledge sheet each time!. Congrats on an awesome amount for your local organization![/QUOTE]


Awesome!!   So proud of you both!!!


----------



## KaylaM

Thanks Melissa. That is really a neat idea...


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

so i have been very upfront with kyra about the whole trip since she was approved. She is gettig better but still has issues with not bbeing prepared for change. Any advice on ways to prepare her for this trip?


----------



## Cassondra

DelanaAndKyra said:


> so i have been very upfront with kyra about the whole trip since she was approved. She is gettig better but still has issues with not bbeing prepared for change. Any advice on ways to prepare her for this trip?



My son is the same way. I've been using the internet a ton to share photos and videos of experiences we will have. He doesn't do well in unfamiliar situations or in loud crowded places. Although he is getting better with that the pictures and videos I have found on youtube have really seemed to help.


----------



## Cassondra

NEmel said:


> I'm planning on bottle cap magnets, key rings, mickey necklaces, and some pirate toys.  I found Disney bottle caps at Joanns for 40% going to glue a magnet on, for the key ring I'm going to sew it and put a ring on.  The Mickey charms for necklaces I found on Ebay 12 for $5.00 then I plan to find some type of black string to put it on.  Oriental Trading Company has a lot of neat pirate toys for cheap as well.
> I did see some of the ideas on the thread and some are way to  much $ plus we won't have a lot of extra room in suitcases.  I thought all of these would be small.



Thanks! Those are great ideas. I was getting a little worried when I saw some of the expensive gifts people were putting together. It sounds like a lot of fun to participate but money and suitcase space is something we need to keep in mind too.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Cassondra said:


> My son is the same way. I've been using the internet a ton to share photos and videos of experiences we will have. He doesn't do well in unfamiliar situations or in loud crowded places. Although he is getting better with that the pictures and videos I have found on youtube have really seemed to help.



We have been doing ALOT of youtube videos and the gktw website is almost always open on the comptuer so if she wants to look around she can.


----------



## Nevada Jen

Love all the giving back things to MAW!  You are brave on the hair!  We are actually coming back from our Thanksgiving camping trip a day early to make sure we have dinner at a local pizza place that is donating it proceeds to MAW from that day.  (Don't tell the hubby but this isn't much of a sacrafice for me.  I hate leftovers, cold weather camping and missing black friday!)

So I have a MAW question, We have been to Disney before with the GAC and found we still needed to wait in the regular line for a lot of the attractions and use fastpass.  Does doing it as a wish trip change any of this?  Also, if anyone knows, do we get to use the extra magic hours if we are staying at GKTW?


----------



## angel's momma

blessedmom4 said:


> We did our first Walk for Wishes event yesterday and while some folks raised thousands of dollars, we managed to raise $835.00.





DelanaAndKyra said:


> yesterday must have been a day for wishes! I particapted in the hair challenge event for our local Make-A-Wish yesterday and I chopped off my ponytail after collecting pledges. I wish we could have raised more but we deff fought for every cent we got, $371! I am mst proud of the fact that Kyra worked thru the pain and went door to door with me and wouldnt stop until she filled a pledge sheet each time!. Congrats on an awesome amount for your local organization!



Thank you so much to both of you for fundraising 



NEmel said:


> I'm planning on bottle cap magnets, key rings, mickey necklaces, and some pirate toys.  I found Disney bottle caps at Joanns for 40% going to glue a magnet on, for the key ring I'm going to sew it and put a ring on.  The Mickey charms for necklaces I found on Ebay 12 for $5.00 then I plan to find some type of black string to put it on.  Oriental Trading Company has a lot of neat pirate toys for cheap as well.
> I did see some of the ideas on the thread and some are way to  much $ plus we won't have a lot of extra room in suitcases.  I thought all of these would be small.



Great ideas   Did you buy the Disney caps recently?


----------



## NEmel

Christie on Friday I bought all the packages they had.  They are in the scrapebook area.  8 in a pack reg price $4.99 I got them for $2.99.  You can also buy plan bottle caps at the craft store and put a picture on them yourself.


----------



## angel's momma

Thanks Melissa


----------



## Cassondra

NEmel said:


> Christie on Friday I bought all the packages they had.  They are in the scrapebook area.  8 in a pack reg price $4.99 I got them for $2.99.  You can also buy plan bottle caps at the craft store and put a picture on them yourself.



I found those online. Are they flat on the back side so it would be easy to attach a magnet? I think that was an awesome idea and something easy enough that my boys could help create.


----------



## Cassondra

KaylaM said:


> eat lots of ice cream at GKTW even for breakfast. let the kids eat lots and lots of ice cream.  Mine are still in awe of that.
> 
> Spend time at GKTW and go to a couple parties if you can
> 
> be sure and take the surfing photo at GKTW pool
> 
> have a plan for the day so you know what you want to do but dont get rigid and let the fun just happen.
> 
> take lots of photos and really take advantage of the disney photo pass and gets lots of full family photos.
> 
> do rediculous stuff  your kids know you just dont do, like let them get a giant stuffed animal, or what ever
> 
> dont forget self care for you, try out the jaccuzi bath tub, do what ever you need to do to get enough sleep




Some great ideas, and thank you so much. I am sure other parents will appreciate these too. 

Unfortunately, we probably won't do ice cream. My daughter can no longer have it, and she loves it, so I can't eat it since she can't. I just don't have the heart to do so in front of her. 

It is just her and I going!  

I plan to take a ton of photos (I am a photographer). Never heard though of the photo pass. Looking forward to finding out what that is. I think I have seen that word in a few places. I want to get a lot of photos of my daughter and I. It's not too often we get to unless I set something up for us. 

Surfing photo... Sounds fun! I will definitely look into that. 

I am trying to find out EVERYTHING that is happening so we can pick and choose what we want to do. I have already figured out which parks for the most part we want to go to. I am also trying to find out where all Mickey is going to be, and at what parks, etc. My daughter is in LOVE with Mickey! 

My daughter will love the jacuzzi tub, but yes, I will definitely plan on using it just for me too. 

Looking forward to Thanksgiving day. They celebrate Christmas instead of Thanksgiving, but with a whole Thanksgiving feast. 

Thanks!! 

If anyone else has any other ideas/suggestions/must do, please do list. [/QUOTE]

I would really suggest looking into the photo pass at disney. If you purchase it before you leave for the trip you can get a discount. Just google disney photo pass and you should find the link if not let me know and I will find it for you. As a fellow photographer myself I can tell you it is amazing to actually be IN the photos  All of the disney parks have photo pass photographers stationed throughout the parks (there is also a map online of where to find them) you have a photo pass card and each time you find a photographer they scan your card and take pics of you and your family. They can even do some fun ones where they insert tink and a few other characters. There is no limit to the amount of photos you can take and then when you get home you log in and can add some fun borders and then place the order for the cd (which is where purchasing before you leave can save some money!) We used it last year and had over 100 photos of us and the kids at the character meet and greets. They also include stock photos of all of the characters. It is awesome if you have the extra money.


----------



## nuts4wdw

Ok, I need opinions. Our wish granters came last week and we put down dates that would work. Which was the week is March 22nd. My husband and I both work in the school district and we have 3 other boys in school, so during school is not a great option for us. So, we chose spring break because we know Prescott (wish kid) does not tolerate heat real well. However, after looking at the calendar, I found out that the dates we picked are actually the week heading up to Easter. We could also go the first week in June, but wanted your opinions. June I worry about the heat and March I worry about the crowds. Also, has anyone called the wish granters and changed the date before being approved? Will requesting a busy week make it more likely it won't be approved? Ahhhh, what would you do?


----------



## KaylaM

nuts4wdw said:


> Ok, I need opinions. Our wish granters came last week and we put down dates that would work. Which was the week is March 22nd. My husband and I both work in the school district and we have 3 other boys in school, so during school is not a great option for us. So, we chose spring break because we know Prescott (wish kid) does not tolerate heat real well. However, after looking at the calendar, I found out that the dates we picked are actually the week heading up to Easter. We could also go the first week in June, but wanted your opinions. June I worry about the heat and March I worry about the crowds. Also, has anyone called the wish granters and changed the date before being approved? Will requesting a busy week make it more likely it won't be approved? Ahhhh, what would you do?



I choose a holiday week so my daughter wouldn't miss any school. I changed dates twice, but that was also more so due to the availability at GKTW. I also didn't want summer months as I know from about May through first part of September, its humid and hot! May and September are a tad cooler than the rest of the summer months, but the humidity is still bad and just not pleasant in my opinion. I have been there in May before. So, I don't recommend June. My choices were my daughters spring break, Thanksgiving or Christmas. I choose Thanksgiving as it seem to be less crowded than Christmas. Spring break, it just didn't work out. Spring break is nice because not all schools have spring break the same time, to where all schools have the same Thanksgiving and Christmas breaks. I would stick to your spring break! 

Good luck!!


----------



## kalimom6

nuts4wdw said:


> Will requesting a busy week make it more likely it won't be approved? Ahhhh, what would you do?



We were told to give them 3 different dates that were between the months of October-May (no summer months as it's too hot), no school holidays, and no week of any holiday.  This, of course, is our wish projects (Montana Hope Project) policy.  The travel during no holidays is, I think, a way they can get cheaper flights out of here (MT).  So when we were called in September, I gave her 3 dates, first week of December, last week of January, and first week of February.  We wanted to go when it's freezing up here.  They chose our first choice, December.
Another thing, a popular week may be harder to get into GKTW.  Of course not everyone has the same spring break so you probably will be just fine.  Our spring break is the first week of April.


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> We were told to give them 3 different dates that were between the months of October-May (no summer months as it's too hot), no school holidays, and no week of any holiday.  This, of course, is our wish projects (Montana Hope Project) policy.  The travel during no holidays is, I think, a way they can get cheaper flights out of here (MT).  So when we were called in September, I gave her 3 dates, first week of December, last week of January, and first week of February.  We wanted to go when it's freezing up here.  They chose our first choice, December.
> Another thing, a popular week may be harder to get into GKTW.  Of course not everyone has the same spring break so you probably will be just fine.  Our spring break is the first week of April.



We had no restrictions on dates, and we were even offered a time in July if we wanted to go sooner, but I said no way due to heat. Plus my daughter was in summer school and I didn't want her missing any school. She loves it too much to miss it even for M-A-W trip. I know that they need at least two-three months notice for GKTW. That was one reason why we couldn't go last spring was because they were booked (it was mid December when they checked). I know our flights were $700 each for the week of Thanksgiving. I was pretty picky with times because of what was best for my daughter. I have heard of other chapters having different regulations than ours, so I think each chapter / organization is different... 

That is too bad you had so many restrictions, but do hope it all works out for you.


----------



## carebearkidney

We are working around school too - so our first choice was winter break - in February, then Spring Break, then first week of summer. They said there were no issues with any of those choices and did we want to move it up to Thanksgiving week! It was a hard choice to say no to that offer, but we decided to stick to our original plan. I think with the special attention to Wish families - the crowds shouldn't be too much of a factor hopefully.


----------



## kalimom6

KaylaM said:


> That is too bad you had so many restrictions, but do hope it all works out for you.



I didn't mind the restrictions.  With my husbands work, it's actually harder to get the time off during those times anyway and we didn't want to risk that.  And we didn't want to travel during Thanksgiving or Christmas.
There are a lot of wish trips coming up, I hope to be able to read a trip report before we leave!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Thank you all for your kind words about us supporting MAW. It was a LOT of fun and I highly recommend doing a walk in the future. If you haven't yet, sign up with your local MAW for their newsletter. That is a great place to learn what your wish organization is up to. *



Cassondra said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> If anyone else has any other ideas/suggestions/must do, please do list.



*Spend an entire down day at the village and just explore...it is worth every minute, especially if your wish child is like mine and needs rest. We had a BLAST just enjoying everything, including the volunteers!*
I would really suggest looking into the photo pass at disney. If you purchase it before you leave for the trip you can get a discount. Just google disney photo pass and you should find the link if not let me know and I will find it for you. As a fellow photographer myself I can tell you it is amazing to actually be IN the photos  All of the disney parks have photo pass photographers stationed throughout the parks (there is also a map online of where to find them) you have a photo pass card and each time you find a photographer they scan your card and take pics of you and your family. They can even do some fun ones where they insert tink and a few other characters. There is no limit to the amount of photos you can take and then when you get home you log in and can add some fun borders and then place the order for the cd (which is where purchasing before you leave can save some money!) We used it last year and had over 100 photos of us and the kids at the character meet and greets. They also include stock photos of all of the characters. It is awesome if you have the extra money.[/QUOTE]
*
If you are staying at GKTW, DO NOT BUY A PHOTOPASS! You will be given a code to redeem for a FREE Regular Photopass CD at orientation. The famous Maroo had a hand in suggesting they provide these for wish kids (she will say modestly it wasn't her; but, I remember a LOOOOONG time ago that she did indeed). I LOVED getting pics of the entire family together. I am sorry I don't kow about other wish organizations (Such as Sunshine Foundation. I hope they do as well, they deserve one also). *


----------



## blessedmom4

nuts4wdw said:


> Also, has anyone called the wish granters and changed the date before being approved? Will requesting a busy week make it more likely it won't be approved? Ahhhh, what would you do?



*We actually changed dates..three times for medical reasons. It would not have mattered why we changed, if your child qualifies medically for a wish, they WILL work with your dates, no worries. If I needed to change dates, then I would change dates.  That is the main reason our chapter doesn't purchase airline tickets to far in advance, dates have to be changed sometimes. 
*


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Question about the bibbidi bobbidi boutique...i have seen lots of videos and pictures of kids getting the makeovers done and they all seem to have long hair. Have any of you been able to do the makeover with the added hair piece with the child having short hair?


----------



## NEmel

blessedmom4 said:


> *Thank you all for your kind words about us supporting MAW. It was a LOT of fun and I highly recommend doing a walk in the future. If you haven't yet, sign up with your local MAW for their newsletter. That is a great place to learn what your wish organization is up to. *
> 
> [/COLOR]
> *Spend an entire down day at the village and just explore...it is worth every minute, especially if your wish child is like mine and needs rest. We had a BLAST just enjoying everything, including the volunteers!*
> I would really suggest looking into the photo pass at disney. If you purchase it before you leave for the trip you can get a discount. Just google disney photo pass and you should find the link if not let me know and I will find it for you. As a fellow photographer myself I can tell you it is amazing to actually be IN the photos  All of the disney parks have photo pass photographers stationed throughout the parks (there is also a map online of where to find them) you have a photo pass card and each time you find a photographer they scan your card and take pics of you and your family. They can even do some fun ones where they insert tink and a few other characters. There is no limit to the amount of photos you can take and then when you get home you log in and can add some fun borders and then place the order for the cd (which is where purchasing before you leave can save some money!) We used it last year and had over 100 photos of us and the kids at the character meet and greets. They also include stock photos of all of the characters. It is awesome if you have the extra money.


*
If you are staying at GKTW, DO NOT BUY A PHOTOPASS! You will be given a code to redeem for a FREE Regular Photopass CD at orientation. The famous Maroo had a hand in suggesting they provide these for wish kids (she will say modestly it wasn't her; but, I remember a LOOOOONG time ago that she did indeed). I LOVED getting pics of the entire family together. I am sorry I don't kow about other wish organizations (Such as Sunshine Foundation. I hope they do as well, they deserve one also). *[/QUOTE]



WOW!!  That is great they give MAW families the photo pass.    When we went to Disney 2 yrs ago they had it on sale if you purchased it before your trip.  We got some great pictures and we were actually chasing the photographers around to get every shot!  They also give you a release so you can get photos printed at home.  I did have to show this when I got them printed at Sams.


----------



## NEmel

Cassondra said:


> I found those online. Are they flat on the back side so it would be easy to attach a magnet? I think that was an awesome idea and something easy enough that my boys could help create.[/QUOte
> 
> They are actually a bottle cap, but on the back they have a circle of double sided adhesive.  I just took some E6000 (glue) and stuck a little magnet right to that.  I tried it on our fridge and it works great!


----------



## Cassondra

If you are staying at GKTW, DO NOT BUY A PHOTOPASS! You will be given a code to redeem for a FREE Regular Photopass CD at orientation. The famous Maroo had a hand in suggesting they provide these for wish kids (she will say modestly it wasn't her; but, I remember a LOOOOONG time ago that she did indeed). I LOVED getting pics of the entire family together. I am sorry I don't kow about other wish organizations (Such as Sunshine Foundation. I hope they do as well, they deserve one also). [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/QUOTE]

That is awesome!


----------



## yeti5353

Cassondra said:


> If you are staying at GKTW, DO NOT BUY A PHOTOPASS! You will be given a code to redeem for a FREE Regular Photopass CD at orientation. The famous Maroo had a hand in suggesting they provide these for wish kids (she will say modestly it wasn't her; but, I remember a LOOOOONG time ago that she did indeed). I LOVED getting pics of the entire family together. I am sorry I don't kow about other wish organizations (Such as Sunshine Foundation. I hope they do as well, they deserve one also). [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]



That is awesome![/QUOTE]

More than awesome its the new deluxe photo pass with extra disney photos on it and if you have ride pics on the roller coasters and you show your card at the photo desks right outside the ride they will put those on also.  If you end up with extra photo pass cards dont worry you can add them to your speical card at any computer.  then when you get home you can edit the photos and use the code to have them mail you the cd for free.


----------



## blessedmom4

yeti5353 said:


> That is awesome!



More than awesome its the new deluxe photo pass with extra disney photos on it and if you have ride pics on the roller coasters and you show your card at the photo desks right outside the ride they will put those on also.  If you end up with extra photo pass cards dont worry you can add them to your speical card at any computer.  then when you get home you can edit the photos and use the code to have them mail you the cd for free.[/QUOTE]

*They also add your pictures from character meals as well. *


----------



## KaylaM

My daughter had her presentation party this morning. It was at a busy restaurant (wasn't expecting that), so she was a little agitated with all the people and loud noise, plus her seizures / spasms have been acting up the past few days, so that didn't help. She got a lot of neat things that local community schools, senior citizens, and quilt guilds gave her. M-A-W gave her her stuff for the trip (our limo leaves at 6:20a.m.). Our wish granter told us today about the photo pass - photos don't cost anything and at the end of the trip, you get a free CD of the photos. Apparently there is a new security line at airports for people with medications, medical devices, etc, so that is really cool and will cut down on time (no long lines). 

Unfortunately, my daughters seizures and spasms have increased over past couple of days, so she had an infusion today. Hopefully it will help. So far it hasn't, and its been 5 hours. Her doctor wanted to hospitalize her, but I asked not to. I just hope we can stabilize her to where I am comfortable leaving. I want her to enjoy herself to and not be agitated all day like the past couple of days. Not fun! We see her doctor and neurologist tomorrow and again on Friday. Hope for the best!!! 

I have been going over her packet with her, and keep telling her she is going to Mickey's World. She gets excited with the word Mickey!  This almost seems like a dream that we are going to wake up out of. I am so excited for my daughter for this trip - I can't wait. 

I want to make a shirt for her and I to wear on our travel day, but am not sure what/how. Any ideas???


----------



## KaylaM

blessedmom4 said:


> More than awesome its the new deluxe photo pass with extra disney photos on it and if you have ride pics on the roller coasters and you show your card at the photo desks right outside the ride they will put those on also.  If you end up with extra photo pass cards dont worry you can add them to your speical card at any computer.  then when you get home you can edit the photos and use the code to have them mail you the cd for free.



*They also add your pictures from character meals as well. *[/QUOTE]

Good to know. We are having a character meal at the Tuscker?? House in ANimal Kingdom and at the Crystal Palace in Magic Kingdom. Both are lunches. I really wanted breakfast, but nothing was available.


----------



## kalimom6

KaylaM said:


> My daughter had her presentation party this morning.
> 
> 
> I want to make a shirt for her and I to wear on our travel day, but am not sure what/how. Any ideas???



I cannot wait for our presentation party!!! 2 weeks!  As it's getting closer, it's getting harder keeping it a secret.

For shirts, maybe going to Joanns (or different craft store) for some iron-ons? You could probably watch a you tube video on how to make mickey mouse tye-dye shirts.  I am not super crafty so that's as far as my suggestions go


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:
			
		

> My daughter had her presentation party this morning. It was at a busy restaurant (wasn't expecting that), so she was a little agitated with all the people and loud noise, plus her seizures / spasms have been acting up the past few days, so that didn't help. She got a lot of neat things that local community schools, senior citizens, and quilt guilds gave her. M-A-W gave her her stuff for the trip (our limo leaves at 6:20a.m.). Our wish granter told us today about the photo pass - photos don't cost anything and at the end of the trip, you get a free CD of the photos. Apparently there is a new security line at airports for people with medications, medical devices, etc, so that is really cool and will cut down on time (no long lines).
> 
> Unfortunately, my daughters seizures and spasms have increased over past couple of days, so she had an infusion today. Hopefully it will help. So far it hasn't, and its been 5 hours. Her doctor wanted to hospitalize her, but I asked not to. I just hope we can stabilize her to where I am comfortable leaving. I want her to enjoy herself to and not be agitated all day like the past couple of days. Not fun! We see her doctor and neurologist tomorrow and again on Friday. Hope for the best!!!
> 
> I have been going over her packet with her, and keep telling her she is going to Mickey's World. She gets excited with the word Mickey!  This almost seems like a dream that we are going to wake up out of. I am so excited for my daughter for this trip - I can't wait.
> 
> I want to make a shirt for her and I to wear on our travel day, but am not sure what/how. Any ideas???



There are a lot of iron ons you can get or do puffy paint. I hope she gets to feeling better quick! So excited for your trip!!


----------



## KaylaM

THANK YOU BOTH! I have been looking at iron-ons, but can't find a Mickey Mouse one. I will be near another craft store tomorrow, so am going to check there. 

Puffy Paint.. Good idea.. Although, I have to be artistic, and I am far from it. I will see what I can find.


----------



## jon03015

Hello! I have not been on here in a long time! We are going in January and are extending our trip by three days. Can we use any of the standard amusement park tickets during our extension (Disney World, Sea World, Universal)? Or are they that valid after we leave? Thanks!!


----------



## jas792

our pre trip report for Anna's wish trip 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope I am doing this right  I was trying to find ideas for Anna for her wish trip. So I typed in ideas for a wish trip and in the results I found this disboard. I loved reading all the stories - for the last few weeks - today I saw a post with a link to the board to start a thread --so I hope I am in the right place to start posting my PTR..Anna is getting a wish from Marty Lyons Foundation. She was approved a while ago but does not have clearancefrom the doctor to travel so we have waited. She can travel now so we are going to call back the wish granter tommorrow. The only problem is we still don't know what to ask for. She loves stitch -- he is her favorite - she wants to meet the other characters in the stitch movies. Problem is they are only in Japan Disneyland. When I see if I am doing this right I will post her story - just not sure if I am in the right place
Thanks
Jo


----------



## KaylaM

jon03015 said:


> Hello! I have not been on here in a long time! We are going in January and are extending our trip by three days. Can we use any of the standard amusement park tickets during our extension (Disney World, Sea World, Universal)? Or are they that valid after we leave? Thanks!!



From what I read, they are valid for two weeks, but like Sea World is only valid for one of those days during two weeks, Disney Theme Parks are 3 days, the other parks are two days. 

I would of liked to of extended our trip to not feel so rush and give my daughter plenty of time to rest, especially with the time change, but our M-A-W wouldn't allow it. We had to use the return flight at the end of our M-A-W trip. I looked into just purchasing return tickets, but its too expensive. Oh well. Glad your able to.


----------



## KaylaM

jas792 said:


> our pre trip report for Anna's wish trip
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I hope I am doing this right  I was trying to find ideas for Anna for her wish trip. So I typed in ideas for a wish trip and in the results I found this disboard. I loved reading all the stories - for the last few weeks - today I saw a post with a link to the board to start a thread --so I hope I am in the right place to start posting my PTR..Anna is getting a wish from Marty Lyons Foundation. She was approved a while ago but does not have clearancefrom the doctor to travel so we have waited. She can travel now so we are going to call back the wish granter tommorrow. The only problem is we still don't know what to ask for. She loves stitch -- he is her favorite - she wants to meet the other characters in the stitch movies. Problem is they are only in Japan Disneyland. When I see if I am doing this right I will post her story - just not sure if I am in the right place
> Thanks
> Jo



Stitch characters are at Universal Orlando or Hollywood Studios. I don't remember which one, but they are there in Orlando. A friend went last summer and saw Stitch and the others as her son loves Stitch too.


----------



## jas792

stitch is at the parks
Lilo is only at the polynesian breakfast -- but there are no other stitch characters  --in any case there is no way we can go to Japan  LOL.
I am going to call the wish granter back tommorrow and ask if we could go to GKTW  ---  we'll have to see what she says


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> THANK YOU BOTH! I have been looking at iron-ons, but can't find a Mickey Mouse one. I will be near another craft store tomorrow, so am going to check there.
> 
> Puffy Paint.. Good idea.. Although, I hOave to be artistic, and I am far from it. I will see what I can find.



If you have a JoAnne's close I did see some Disney iron ons.  Don't worry anything you try will look great!  Try Pintrest too, might find some good ideas.


----------



## KaylaM

jas792 said:


> stitch is at the parks
> Lilo is only at the polynesian breakfast -- but there are no other stitch characters  --in any case there is no way we can go to Japan  LOL.
> I am going to call the wish granter back tommorrow and ask if we could go to GKTW  ---  we'll have to see what she says



Well, maybe it was just last summer then because her kids saw Stitch, Lilo, Jumba and one other one (started with a G, I believe) were there. That was the whole reason why they went. 

Good luck! Hope it all works out.


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> If you have a JoAnne's close I did see some Disney iron ons.  Don't worry anything you try will look great!  Try Pintrest too, might find some good ideas.



Thank you Melissa. I will look up JoAnne's and see if one is in the area. Iron Ons are just so much easier. LOL!


----------



## jas792

was it disneyland or DW?  I definetly have to look into this better  -- maybe there is a certain time of year they come.  thanks so much


----------



## KaylaM

jas792 said:


> was it disneyland or DW?  I definetly have to look into this better  -- maybe there is a certain time of year they come.  thanks so much



Definitely Disney World.. They live in Northern Florida, and go once a year to Orlando. I know it was this last summer to celebrate her sons birthday (his choice).


----------



## Nevada Jen

For shirts, Walmart (or basically any drug store) in the sewing section.  Buy black iron on patches and cut them into mickey head size and then iron them on.  I hope she gets better in time for the trip.  We battle seizures too and it seems that sometimes we hit the nail on the head on the first med change and other times we have literally battled for years to get them under control.


----------



## Lilfoot93

NEmel said:


> *
> If you are staying at GKTW, DO NOT BUY A PHOTOPASS! You will be given a code to redeem for a FREE Regular Photopass CD at orientation. The famous Maroo had a hand in suggesting they provide these for wish kids (she will say modestly it wasn't her; but, I remember a LOOOOONG time ago that she did indeed). I LOVED getting pics of the entire family together. I am sorry I don't kow about other wish organizations (Such as Sunshine Foundation. I hope they do as well, they deserve one also). *



That is SO cool!! 






KaylaM said:


> My daughter had her presentation party this morning. It was at a busy restaurant (wasn't expecting that), so she was a little agitated with all the people and loud noise, plus her seizures / spasms have been acting up the past few days, so that didn't help. She got a lot of neat things that local community schools, senior citizens, and quilt guilds gave her. M-A-W gave her her stuff for the trip (our limo leaves at 6:20a.m.). Our wish granter told us today about the photo pass - photos don't cost anything and at the end of the trip, you get a free CD of the photos. Apparently there is a new security line at airports for people with medications, medical devices, etc, so that is really cool and will cut down on time (no long lines).
> 
> Unfortunately, my daughters seizures and spasms have increased over past couple of days, so she had an infusion today. Hopefully it will help. So far it hasn't, and its been 5 hours. Her doctor wanted to hospitalize her, but I asked not to. I just hope we can stabilize her to where I am comfortable leaving. I want her to enjoy herself to and not be agitated all day like the past couple of days. Not fun! We see her doctor and neurologist tomorrow and again on Friday. Hope for the best!!!
> 
> I have been going over her packet with her, and keep telling her she is going to Mickey's World. She gets excited with the word Mickey!  This almost seems like a dream that we are going to wake up out of. I am so excited for my daughter for this trip - I can't wait.



Praying the infusions work and she will be healthy for her trip. 



jas792 said:


> our pre trip report for Anna's wish trip
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I hope I am doing this right  I was trying to find ideas for Anna for her wish trip. So I typed in ideas for a wish trip and in the results I found this disboard. I loved reading all the stories - for the last few weeks - today I saw a post with a link to the board to start a thread --so I hope I am in the right place to start posting my PTR..Anna is getting a wish from Marty Lyons Foundation. She was approved a while ago but does not have clearancefrom the doctor to travel so we have waited. She can travel now so we are going to call back the wish granter tommorrow. The only problem is we still don't know what to ask for. She loves stitch -- he is her favorite - she wants to meet the other characters in the stitch movies. Problem is they are only in Japan Disneyland. When I see if I am doing this right I will post her story - just not sure if I am in the right place
> Thanks
> Jo



  this should be the link to start you PTR...

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=144

I am so glad Anna gets her wish!

Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

jon03015 said:


> Hello! I have not been on here in a long time! We are going in January and are extending our trip by three days. Can we use any of the standard amusement park tickets during our extension (Disney World, Sea World, Universal)? Or are they that valid after we leave? Thanks!!



*I can't believe you are finally going on your trip!  I hope all is well. Maybe give us an update if you get a moment on how things are going. You are able to use the tickets on your extension of your trip. I am so happy your chapter allows you to extend, I wish all of the chapters were a bit more uniform on that. I think some have been burned in the past allowing extensions. That is a good reminder that as wish families we need to be on our best behavior for those who come after us. It only takes one bad experience to ruin it for others.*



jas792 said:


> our pre trip report for Anna's wish trip
> 
> Jo



*Hi Jo, I see you followed the link I posted to make your own PTR. This Link will take others to your PTR you started yesterday. I wanted to say WELCOME!!!*



jas792 said:


> stitch is at the parks
> Lilo is only at the polynesian breakfast -- but there are no other stitch characters  --in any case there is no way we can go to Japan  LOL.
> I am going to call the wish granter back tommorrow and ask if we could go to GKTW  ---  we'll have to see what she says



*Disney Character Central shows where to meet many of the characters in ALL of the Disney Parks around the world. This is the link to the Stitch Characters and where to find them. I hope it might help someone.*


----------



## wishin' on a star

KaylaM said:


> My daughter had her presentation party this morning. It was at a busy restaurant (wasn't expecting that), so she was a little agitated with all the people and loud noise, plus her seizures / spasms have been acting up the past few days, so that didn't help. She got a lot of neat things that local community schools, senior citizens, and quilt guilds gave her. M-A-W gave her her stuff for the trip (our limo leaves at 6:20a.m.). Our wish granter told us today about the photo pass - photos don't cost anything and at the end of the trip, you get a free CD of the photos. Apparently there is a new security line at airports for people with medications, medical devices, etc, so that is really cool and will cut down on time (no long lines).
> 
> Unfortunately, my daughters seizures and spasms have increased over past couple of days, so she had an infusion today. Hopefully it will help. So far it hasn't, and its been 5 hours. Her doctor wanted to hospitalize her, but I asked not to. I just hope we can stabilize her to where I am comfortable leaving. I want her to enjoy herself to and not be agitated all day like the past couple of days. Not fun! We see her doctor and neurologist tomorrow and again on Friday. Hope for the best!!!
> 
> I have been going over her packet with her, and keep telling her she is going to Mickey's World. She gets excited with the word Mickey!  This almost seems like a dream that we are going to wake up out of. I am so excited for my daughter for this trip - I can't wait.
> 
> I want to make a shirt for her and I to wear on our travel day, but am not sure what/how. Any ideas???





Go to the Creative DISigns board here on the DIS.  I bet someone will help you create something fun acknowledging the wish trip that you can then print on iron on paper (you can purchase at any craft store along with the t-shirts).  When we went on our wish trip, some of the DISigners helped me make cute personalized invitations that I gave the kids on the morning of special character meals or BBB.  Be careful--if you've never checked out the Creative DISigns thread, you will get sucked in quickly!  There are lots of great ideas on there!


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

We are having an amazing time on our trip! I just wanted to give some advise to any families coming soon! If you go to the magic kingdom before the new fantasyland opens. Ask to go in for a visit!! We said we are on a wish trip and stepped aside while they spoke with manager and our family got to go into the new Ariel and Belle and also be our guest! AMAZING!!


----------



## KaylaM

Nevada Jen said:


> For shirts, Walmart (or basically any drug store) in the sewing section.  Buy black iron on patches and cut them into mickey head size and then iron them on.  I hope she gets better in time for the trip.  We battle seizures too and it seems that sometimes we hit the nail on the head on the first med change and other times we have literally battled for years to get them under control.



good idea because joanns, michaels, and another craft store didn't have any disney iron ons. i like that idea, and i think i can do that. 

thanks.

my daughter has a very complex sz disorder, and has never had them controlled. so its just getting her back to her baseline before we leave.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Emmaswishtrip said:


> We are having an amazing time on our trip! I just wanted to give some advise to any families coming soon! If you go to the magic kingdom before the new fantasyland opens. Ask to go in for a visit!! We said we are on a wish trip and stepped aside while they spoke with manager and our family got to go into the new Ariel and Belle and also be our guest! AMAZING!!




I'm glad you are having a great time! I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! That is wonderful that you got to visit the new fantasyland! 

Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

wishin' on a star said:


> Go to the Creative DISigns board here on the DIS.  I bet someone will help you create something fun acknowledging the wish trip that you can then print on iron on paper (you can purchase at any craft store along with the t-shirts).  When we went on our wish trip, some of the DISigners helped me make cute personalized invitations that I gave the kids on the morning of special character meals or BBB.  Be careful--if you've never checked out the Creative DISigns thread, you will get sucked in quickly!  There are lots of great ideas on there!


*Hi Laura!  So great to see you! I wish I was brave enough to try iron ons by myself...I really want to sew, I have so many great ideas, but no machine...*


Emmaswishtrip said:


> We are having an amazing time on our trip! I just wanted to give some advise to any families coming soon! If you go to the magic kingdom before the new fantasyland opens. Ask to go in for a visit!! We said we are on a wish trip and stepped aside while they spoke with manager and our family got to go into the new Ariel and Belle and also be our guest! AMAZING!!



*That is SOOO exciting, I love to read about Pixie Dust.* 



*I want to remind everybody about the WONDERFUL wealth of information Maroo has assembled on page 1, post two of this thread. Many of your questions and concerns are addressed here, because we were all new at one point in time on the DIS and had the same questions you have. Judging by the volume of PMs I get (and I am sorry, I can't answer all of them, I have a PM box nearly full and so many unread as of yet) many of you miss this wonderful post. The best way to reach me for a quick response is to post on my thread, otherwise I might not see it, I don't often have time to even post here. I HTH someone.*


----------



## carebearkidney

Emmaswishtrip said:


> We are having an amazing time on our trip! I just wanted to give some advise to any families coming soon! If you go to the magic kingdom before the new fantasyland opens. Ask to go in for a visit!! We said we are on a wish trip and stepped aside while they spoke with manager and our family got to go into the new Ariel and Belle and also be our guest! AMAZING!!



Awesome! So glad they let you explore!


----------



## that's nice

jas792 said:


> our pre trip report for Anna's wish trip
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I hope I am doing this right  I was trying to find ideas for Anna for her wish trip. So I typed in ideas for a wish trip and in the results I found this disboard. I loved reading all the stories - for the last few weeks - today I saw a post with a link to the board to start a thread --so I hope I am in the right place to start posting my PTR..Anna is getting a wish from Marty Lyons Foundation. She was approved a while ago but does not have clearancefrom the doctor to travel so we have waited. She can travel now so we are going to call back the wish granter tommorrow. The only problem is we still don't know what to ask for. She loves stitch -- he is her favorite - she wants to meet the other characters in the stitch movies. Problem is they are only in Japan Disneyland. When I see if I am doing this right I will post her story - just not sure if I am in the right place
> Thanks
> Jo


We just got back from WDW on Monday. We saw Lilo & Stich at Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios, and at MVMCP in Magic Kingdom. I'm sure you will be able to track them down somewhere!


----------



## KaylaM

that's nice said:


> We just got back from WDW on Monday. We saw Lilo & Stich at Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios, and at MVMCP in Magic Kingdom. I'm sure you will be able to track them down somewhere!



Welcome back!! Hope you guys had a wonderful time!!


----------



## angel's momma

KaylaM - Yay for the presentation party   Sorry it was more than she expected though.  Hope she's doing better today, and praying all is well before the trip.



  jas792





Emmaswishtrip said:


> We are having an amazing time on our trip! I just wanted to give some advise to any families coming soon! If you go to the magic kingdom before the new fantasyland opens. Ask to go in for a visit!! We said we are on a wish trip and stepped aside while they spoke with manager and our family got to go into the new Ariel and Belle and also be our guest! AMAZING!!



Glad you are having an amazing time, and had such a wonderful opportunity. 



that's nice said:


> We just got back from WDW on Monday. We saw Lilo & Stich at Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios, and at MVMCP in Magic Kingdom. I'm sure you will be able to track them down somewhere!





KaylaM said:


> Welcome back!! Hope you guys had a wonderful time!!



What KaylaM said


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

While putting around the house this evening i noticed how short the countdown chain is getting! I am so excited! Kyra is telling everyone she sees that she is going and that shes going to hug everyone! Now just to get the doctor in gear to actually sign the paper that says shes good to go now that shes less then 2 weeks from the trip. was supposed to be back today but nothing....this is the same doctor that took 7 weeks to sign the paper to get the approval. I hope she gets going :S


----------



## KaylaM

angel's momma said:


> KaylaM - Yay for the presentation party   Sorry it was more than she expected though.  Hope she's doing better today, and praying all is well before the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> jas792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are having an amazing time, and had such a wonderful opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What KaylaM said



Thank you!! She is okay. Not better, but not worse. We are still going. Her neurologist thinks she will come out of this once we are on our way. Sure hope so!!


----------



## KaylaM

Nevada Jen said:


> For shirts, Walmart (or basically any drug store) in the sewing section.  Buy black iron on patches and cut them into mickey head size and then iron them on.  I hope she gets better in time for the trip.  We battle seizures too and it seems that sometimes we hit the nail on the head on the first med change and other times we have literally battled for years to get them under control.



I ended up going to the disney outlet store and found us each a Mickey Mouse shirt, and didn't have to get a boys/guys either. They had so many to choose from, I couldn't believe it. We went to the regular Disney store and didn't see anything we liked, so that is when I decided to make something.


----------



## KaylaM

Lilfoot93 said:


> That is SO cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying the infusions work and she will be healthy for her trip.



Thank you!!! 

The infusion didn't make a difference at all, unfortunately. She isn't better, but not worse either, so we are just letting things take their course. We think she will calm down once she starts her trip. 

I just hope everything goes smoothly for us!


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> I ended up going to the disney outlet store and found us each a Mickey Mouse shirt, and didn't have to get a boys/guys either. They had so many to choose from, I couldn't believe it. We went to the regular Disney store and didn't see anything we liked, so that is when I decided to make something.



Glad you had luck!  Wish we had a Disney outlet close, we went to one in Orlando and found some great stuff.


----------



## NEmel

that's nice said:


> We just got back from WDW on Monday. We saw Lilo & Stich at Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios, and at MVMCP in Magic Kingdom. I'm sure you will be able to track them down somewhere!



Hope you had an awesome trip!!  It always stinks when vacation ends!


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> Hope you had an awesome trip!!  It always stinks when vacation ends!



ain't that the truth, Melissa


----------



## sarsop524

We just got our final box from Make-a-Wish yesterday!  T-shirts, itineraries, and spending money!!!  We can't wait  Our flight times got moved up and we land in Orlando at 9:45 am!!!  Somewhere I read that they sometimes offer more than one orietation, anyone know what the current times are?  We were hoping to go check out Old Town or something that afternoon/evening if we can get our orientation in early!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

You guys must be so excited !!! I'm excited knowing what you are about to experience ! 
I know I did orientation just before dinner .. But I'm sure they have earlier ones too. 
Can't wait to hear all about your trip !!


----------



## KaylaM

sarsop524 said:


> We just got our final box from Make-a-Wish yesterday!  T-shirts, itineraries, and spending money!!!  We can't wait  Our flight times got moved up and we land in Orlando at 9:45 am!!!  Somewhere I read that they sometimes offer more than one orietation, anyone know what the current times are?  We were hoping to go check out Old Town or something that afternoon/evening if we can get our orientation in early!!



I was just told that there is a 9am and 7:45pm. We get in at 5:40pm on Sunday, so I am hoping to make the evening one. Keeping my fingers cross!


----------



## that's nice

Here is a quick recap of the GKTW Gingerbread Run that I ran in 2 weeks ago (11/3).(taken from my PTR)


We left for Florida on Friday morning. We had the kids up at 4:15 to make it to the airport for our 6:55 flight. We flew into Tampa because the airline prices were much cheaper. Perry helped me navigate through the airport.






We grabbed our rental car and drove over to Give Kids the World for our first visit since Juliana's Dec. 2010 Make-A-Wish trip and to pick up my race packet.






We had lunch at GKTW and did a little exploring. 











We also found Juiana's star in the Castle of Miracles. 
















A little ice-cream before heading over to CSR to check into our room.







5:45 came quickly on Saturday morning- I didn't sleep too well. I kept thinking I would oversleep and miss the run. I drove back over towards GKTW. I had to park in the Walmart parking lot and they had shuttles to bus people down the road to GKTW. There was a stage set up with a DJ playing, characters starting visiting, and I was getting anxious for the run to start.
















About 7:45 they started calling people over to the starting line. They started with people who run a 6 minute mile, then 8, then 10. I walked over when they said 10. I'm not sure if people weren't listening or just wanted to be near the front, but when the race started I was dodging slow joggers and runners for at least .3 mile. 

The race was fun. It had 2 loops in the village and I passed our villa 2 times. It was pretty emotional. After the run they handed out gift bags, certificates, and had breakfast for us. I stayed for a while and listened to a few families speak.











This particular family was from Canada and moved to Florida after their son Noah passed away to be closer to GKTW and volunteer there. The mom, Nichole, is a DISer and posts on the WISH threads. Have you ever noticed when you roll your cursor over the angel smilie while responding to a post it says Noah? Well that's in honor of their son.






They gave out awards for the top runners...











The finish line...






I finished the run in 29:30.. not too bad. 

I am so glad I signed up for this run. It was a major fundraiser for GKTW- $125,000 as of Sunday 11/4 and the money is still growing. It was great going back to GKTW and seeing the village again. 

Tim


----------



## carebearkidney

That's nice - thank you for sharing! I loved reading about the run and seeing the photos. I just did my first MAW run in October. I was a bit slower than you...  It's the thought that counts right!


----------



## Lilfoot93

sarsop524 said:


> We just got our final box from Make-a-Wish yesterday!  T-shirts, itineraries, and spending money!!!  We can't wait  Our flight times got moved up and we land in Orlando at 9:45 am!!!  Somewhere I read that they sometimes offer more than one orietation, anyone know what the current times are?  We were hoping to go check out Old Town or something that afternoon/evening if we can get our orientation in early!!



I am So excited for you guys!! I can't wait to hear all about your trip. I hope you have a magical time! 



that's nice said:


> Here is a quick recap of the GKTW Gingerbread Run that I ran in 2 weeks ago (11/3).(taken from my PTR)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the run in 29:30.. not too bad.
> 
> I am so glad I signed up for this run. It was a major fundraiser for GKTW- $125,000 as of Sunday 11/4 and the money is still growing. It was great going back to GKTW and seeing the village again.
> 
> Tim
> [/SIZE]



That is great! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra said:


> While putting around the house this evening i noticed how short the countdown chain is getting! I am so excited! Kyra is telling everyone she sees that she is going and that shes going to hug everyone! Now just to get the doctor in gear to actually sign the paper that says shes good to go now that shes less then 2 weeks from the trip. was supposed to be back today but nothing....this is the same doctor that took 7 weeks to sign the paper to get the approval. I hope she gets going :S



So exciting   Praying the paperwork is completed.



KaylaM said:


> Thank you!! She is okay. Not better, but not worse. We are still going. Her neurologist thinks she will come out of this once we are on our way. Sure hope so!!



Continued prayers.



sarsop524 said:


> We just got our final box from Make-a-Wish yesterday!  T-shirts, itineraries, and spending money!!!  We can't wait  Our flight times got moved up and we land in Orlando at 9:45 am!!!



Yay! 



that's nice - Thanks for running, and sharing - enjoyed reading about it


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

angel's momma said:


> So exciting   Praying the paperwork is completed.



Same here! They told them they needed it yesterday and now were on a daily mission to get it. We leave in 9 days!


----------



## vegomatic

Hello everyone!

I don't quite know how to approach this, so I guess I'll just dive in.

My eleven year old son, Liam, was diagnosed with Burkitt's Lymphoma last year.  He went through five rounds of chemo, three surgeries and many hospital stays.  The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada visited him in the hospital during his second round of chemo and told him that he was eligible for a wish.  His first reaction was "SKYDIVING!"  They politely suggested he choose something else.

I think the chance to make a wish really gave him something to hold on to.  The second chemo round was tough because it was an intense mix of chemicals and it made him very sick and he suffered through a lot of pain.  My wife and I split 24 hour shifts at the hospital and he always perked up when talking about his wish.

I think he thought that a Disney trip was out of reach, but when he knew it was something he could wish for, he really got serious about it.  He chose a land and sea package.  Four days at Disney World and three days on a cruise.

Anyway, we leave on Sunday November 25th and it's already been amazing.  Children's Wish has been fantastic.  Anyone else feel like these organisations go way above and beyond?  They've invited us to baseball games, basketball games, Halloween socials, etc,  and treated all of us like gold.  He's a huge hockey fan and at the Halloween social, they gave him a Winnipeg Jets jersey (our favourite team) autographed by his favourite player.

My wife and I have struggled with guilt and feelings like we don't deserve this trip; or more accurately that there are other families that deserve it more.  Liam finished his treatments in under three months, when they told us it would be six to nine months.  November 21 will be the one year anniversary of the end of his last treatment.  December 20 will be the one year anniversary of his oncologist declaring him "in remission" or "cancer free!"

So yeah, we feel like there are other families who go through so much more than we did.  And that's true, no doubt.

But... it could easily have gone the other way.  Burkitt's Lymphoma is a very aggressive cancer and achieving remission is not a given.  In retrospect the treatment seemed easy and straightforward but it could have easily gone sideways in a hurry.  He was stage 1.  He had a golf ball sized lump appear on his neck literally... literally overnight.  His tonsil was cancerous, his breathing was compromised and in short order it was life threatening.

Anyway, after that short but intense and emotionally draining ordeal, I have decided to be thankful and not guilty when it comes to this trip.  I'm going to accept everything that is offered with sincere gratitude.  It's a once in a lifetime trip for our family and I plan on enjoying and appreciating every last second.

Thanks for Listening!

Allan.


----------



## nuts4wdw

OK, super uber excited!!!! I did go ahead and call our wish granters. I changed our requested days from Easter week to the first week in June. Other than the heat, I think this will work better for us and won't have to fight the holiday crowds. So, anyway, I got the call tonight that Prescott's wish was approved!!!!!!! Yay! It is getting real! The wish granters said that they will come over at the end of the month to tell Prescott and his brothers that Prescott will get the wish. Prescott won't really understand until he gets there, but his brothers will. The wish granters said they will come over with cake and balloons to tell them. I am so tickled that it is hard to not share. So, I'm sharing with you!!!


----------



## NEmel

nuts4wdw said:


> OK, super uber excited!!!! I did go ahead and call our wish granters. I changed our requested days from Easter week to the first week in June. Other than the heat, I think this will work better for us and won't have to fight the holiday crowds. So, anyway, I got the call tonight that Prescott's wish was approved!!!!!!! Yay! It is getting real! The wish granters said that they will come over at the end of the month to tell Prescott and his brothers that Prescott will get the wish. Prescott won't really understand until he gets there, but his brothers will. The wish granters said they will come over with cake and balloons to tell them. I am so tickled that it is hard to not share. So, I'm sharing with you!!!



How exciting!!   Good choice in going in June, you can always take a break in the heat of the afternoon.  Your chapter really moves fast!  We met with our wish granters on Oct 24 and every wish has to be approved by the board and they only meet once a month.  So we are still waiting.


----------



## NEmel

vegomatic said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I don't quite know how to approach this, so I guess I'll just dive in.
> 
> My eleven year old son, Liam, was diagnosed with Burkitt's Lymphoma last year.  He went through five rounds of chemo, three surgeries and many hospital stays.  The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada visited him in the hospital during his second round of chemo and told him that he was eligible for a wish.  His first reaction was "SKYDIVING!"  They politely suggested he choose something else.
> 
> I think the chance to make a wish really gave him something to hold on to.  The second chemo round was tough because it was an intense mix of chemicals and it made him very sick and he suffered through a lot of pain.  My wife and I split 24 hour shifts at the hospital and he always perked up when talking about his wish.
> 
> I think he thought that a Disney trip was out of reach, but when he knew it was something he could wish for, he really got serious about it.  He chose a land and sea package.  Four days at Disney World and three days on a cruise.
> 
> Anyway, we leave on Sunday November 25th and it's already been amazing.  Children's Wish has been fantastic.  Anyone else feel like these organisations go way above and beyond?  They've invited us to baseball games, basketball games, Halloween socials, etc,  and treated all of us like gold.  He's a huge hockey fan and at the Halloween social, they gave him a Winnipeg Jets jersey (our favourite team) autographed by his favourite player.
> 
> My wife and I have struggled with guilt and feelings like we don't deserve this trip; or more accurately that there are other families that deserve it more.  Liam finished his treatments in under three months, when they told us it would be six to nine months.  November 21 will be the one year anniversary of the end of his last treatment.  December 20 will be the one year anniversary of his oncologist declaring him "in remission" or "cancer free!"
> 
> So yeah, we feel like there are other families who go through so much more than we did.  And that's true, no doubt.
> 
> But... it could easily have gone the other way.  Burkitt's Lymphoma is a very aggressive cancer and achieving remission is not a given.  In retrospect the treatment seemed easy and straightforward but it could have easily gone sideways in a hurry.  He was stage 1.  He had a golf ball sized lump appear on his neck literally... literally overnight.  His tonsil was cancerous, his breathing was compromised and in short order it was life threatening.
> 
> Anyway, after that short but intense and emotionally draining ordeal, I have decided to be thankful and not guilty when it comes to this trip.  I'm going to accept everything that is offered with sincere gratitude.  It's a once in a lifetime trip for our family and I plan on enjoying and appreciating every last second.
> 
> Thanks for Listening!
> 
> Allan.




Don't feel bad at all!  My son looks like a normal 7 yr old, but he has to go through weekly immune treatments.  Just because some other child may have a harder treatment doesn't mean your child doesn't deserve to have a wish.  I understand though, we have run across a few people that just look at me crazy and ask why does Carter qualify.  Until they spend a day in your shoes no one truely understands!  Have a wonderful trip, he did a great job in choosing!!


----------



## NEmel

Tim~

Love the pictures, your kids are so cute and it looks like you had an awesome time!!!  Thanks for running for GKTW!!!


----------



## NEmel

This afternoon should be interesting!  Carter has to got to the dentist and get 3-4 teeth pulled!   His big teeth like to come in before he his baby teeth fall out!  They come up right behind.  I will post on his PTR after!


----------



## kalimom6

vegomatic said:


> My wife and I have struggled with guilt and feelings like we don't deserve this trip; or more accurately that there are other families that deserve it more.  Anyway, after that short but intense and emotionally draining ordeal, I have decided to be thankful and not guilty when it comes to this trip.
> Allan.


Don't feel guilty and enjoy.  My daughter has a genetic syndrome that is way less intense than a ton of others that I have seen recieve a wish.  But the things she has went through and the things to come...sigh.  We were told she qualified when she was 3, she is now 5.5.  One thing with our wish project is that they changed who qualifies for a wish through them.  They now include kids with complex medical issues, kids that have spent many, many days in hospitals, not just life threatening (although Elsa's can very quickly be if not monitored).  Just looking at her, you wouldn't know that she has anything "special" about her.  But when I tell people that have known her that she is getting a wish granted, they get tears in their eyes, knowing that she deserves it.  But as it gets closer, I am starting to have second thoughts, like do we really deserve this??  Agh!


----------



## vegomatic

NEmel said:


> Don't feel bad at all!  My son looks like a normal 7 yr old, but he has to go through weekly immune treatments.  Just because some other child may have a harder treatment doesn't mean your child doesn't deserve to have a wish.  I understand though, we have run across a few people that just look at me crazy and ask why does Carter qualify.  Until they spend a day in your shoes no one truely understands!  Have a wonderful trip, he did a great job in choosing!!



Thank you!  The entire family is getting super excited!  Like I said, I've decided to just be thankful and enjoy everything as much as possible.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Kyras doctor called me this morning to go over all of the meds and travel safety. She was faxing forward the forms to Make-A-Wish this morning! Next step is receiving the final package from Make-A-Wish then boarding the plane! A week from today and all of the family will be here to get ready to go then next day were leaving bright and early! Im so excited!


----------



## vegomatic

kalimom6 said:


> Don't feel guilty and enjoy.  My daughter has a genetic syndrome that is way less intense than a ton of others that I have seen recieve a wish.  But the things she has went through and the things to come...sigh.  We were told she qualified when she was 3, she is now 5.5.  One thing with our wish project is that they changed who qualifies for a wish through them.  They now include kids with complex medical issues, kids that have spent many, many days in hospitals, not just life threatening (although Elsa's can very quickly be if not monitored).  Just looking at her, you wouldn't know that she has anything "special" about her.  But when I tell people that have known her that she is getting a wish granted, they get tears in their eyes, knowing that she deserves it.  But as it gets closer, I am starting to have second thoughts, like do we really deserve this??  Agh!



I think I know exactly how you feel.  Liam has been in remission for almost a year now.  His hair has grown back, he's healthy, strong and growing.  He looks like a normal kid because he is a normal kid.  Getting special treatment is going to feel weird, but we have decided to just accept it and be thankful.


----------



## KaylaM

vegomatic said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I don't quite know how to approach this, so I guess I'll just dive in.
> 
> My eleven year old son, Liam, was diagnosed with Burkitt's Lymphoma last year.  He went through five rounds of chemo, three surgeries and many hospital stays.  The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada visited him in the hospital during his second round of chemo and told him that he was eligible for a wish.  His first reaction was "SKYDIVING!"  They politely suggested he choose something else.
> 
> I think the chance to make a wish really gave him something to hold on to.  The second chemo round was tough because it was an intense mix of chemicals and it made him very sick and he suffered through a lot of pain.  My wife and I split 24 hour shifts at the hospital and he always perked up when talking about his wish.
> 
> I think he thought that a Disney trip was out of reach, but when he knew it was something he could wish for, he really got serious about it.  He chose a land and sea package.  Four days at Disney World and three days on a cruise.
> 
> Anyway, we leave on Sunday November 25th and it's already been amazing.  Children's Wish has been fantastic.  Anyone else feel like these organisations go way above and beyond?  They've invited us to baseball games, basketball games, Halloween socials, etc,  and treated all of us like gold.  He's a huge hockey fan and at the Halloween social, they gave him a Winnipeg Jets jersey (our favourite team) autographed by his favourite player.
> 
> My wife and I have struggled with guilt and feelings like we don't deserve this trip; or more accurately that there are other families that deserve it more.  Liam finished his treatments in under three months, when they told us it would be six to nine months.  November 21 will be the one year anniversary of the end of his last treatment.  December 20 will be the one year anniversary of his oncologist declaring him "in remission" or "cancer free!"
> 
> So yeah, we feel like there are other families who go through so much more than we did.  And that's true, no doubt.
> 
> But... it could easily have gone the other way.  Burkitt's Lymphoma is a very aggressive cancer and achieving remission is not a given.  In retrospect the treatment seemed easy and straightforward but it could have easily gone sideways in a hurry.  He was stage 1.  He had a golf ball sized lump appear on his neck literally... literally overnight.  His tonsil was cancerous, his breathing was compromised and in short order it was life threatening.
> 
> Anyway, after that short but intense and emotionally draining ordeal, I have decided to be thankful and not guilty when it comes to this trip.  I'm going to accept everything that is offered with sincere gratitude.  It's a once in a lifetime trip for our family and I plan on enjoying and appreciating every last second.
> 
> Thanks for Listening!
> 
> Allan.



Congrats on your son's recovery! That is awesome, and you guys all deserve this trip 100%.

I don't think we have had the experience others have had with "gifts" from Make-A-Wish, but this trip is going to be amazing. We leave this Sunday for Disney World, and are so excited. 

I look forward to hearing about your land and sea trip. You guys are going to have so much fun!! I wanted to do something like that, but our MAW chapter denied it. Then I presented the wish of a Disney Cruise, and that was denied, so now its Disney World staying at Give Kids the World - we have no complaints and are so grateful we do get to go.


----------



## angel's momma

vegomatic   So sorry Liam has been through so much.  So glad that his treatment went much quicker than expected, and that he is doing so well.  Loved his first wish - very adventurous.  That's part of the purpose of the wish programs - to give them hope, and to help them get through everything they have to deal with.  So wonderful that Children's Wish offers so many exciting programs for the wish kids.  Looking forward to hearing all about the land/sea package - where are you staying?  I hope you have a fantastic trip!






nuts4wdw said:


> OK, super uber excited!!!! I did go ahead and call our wish granters. I changed our requested days from Easter week to the first week in June. Other than the heat, I think this will work better for us and won't have to fight the holiday crowds. So, anyway, I got the call tonight that Prescott's wish was approved!!!!!!! Yay! It is getting real! The wish granters said that they will come over at the end of the month to tell Prescott and his brothers that Prescott will get the wish. Prescott won't really understand until he gets there, but his brothers will. The wish granters said they will come over with cake and balloons to tell them. I am so tickled that it is hard to not share. So, I'm sharing with you!!!



Yay for having the wish granted!   And for being able to change the dates 



NEmel said:


> Don't feel bad at all!  My son looks like a normal 7 yr old, but he has to go through weekly immune treatments.  Just because some other child may have a harder treatment doesn't mean your child doesn't deserve to have a wish.  I understand though, we have run across a few people that just look at me crazy and ask why does Carter qualify.  Until they spend a day in your shoes no one truely understands!  Have a wonderful trip, he did a great job in choosing!!



So true.  I know that we had no clue, until DD's diagnosis.  Even people that seem to have a pretty good understanding of the illness/condition, usually have no idea just how much the family's entire way of living is permanently changed once a child is diagnosed.



NEmel said:


> This afternoon should be interesting!  Carter has to got to the dentist and get 3-4 teeth pulled!   His big teeth like to come in before he his baby teeth fall out!  They come up right behind.  I will post on his PTR after!



Aw, I feel for him.  Hope it went well.



kalimom6 said:


> Don't feel guilty and enjoy.  My daughter has a genetic syndrome that is way less intense than a ton of others that I have seen recieve a wish.  But the things she has went through and the things to come...sigh.  We were told she qualified when she was 3, she is now 5.5.  One thing with our wish project is that they changed who qualifies for a wish through them.  They now include kids with complex medical issues, kids that have spent many, many days in hospitals, not just life threatening (although Elsa's can very quickly be if not monitored).  Just looking at her, you wouldn't know that she has anything "special" about her.  But when I tell people that have known her that she is getting a wish granted, they get tears in their eyes, knowing that she deserves it.  But as it gets closer, I am starting to have second thoughts, like do we really deserve this??  Agh!







KaylaM said:


> I look forward to hearing about your land and sea trip. You guys are going to have so much fun!! I wanted to do something like that, but our MAW chapter denied it. Then I presented the wish of a Disney Cruise, and that was denied, so now its Disney World staying at Give Kids the World - we have no complaints and are so grateful we do get to go.



Sorry your chapter wouldn't allow a cruise.   I know it varies chapter to chapter, but it seems like a cruise is a pretty standard one.  The papers our chapter sent with little pictures on them to help a child pick their wish  shows a cruise ship, so we are hopeful that Angel will be able to have her first wish.


----------



## Cassondra

vegomatic said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I don't quite know how to approach this, so I guess I'll just dive in.
> 
> My eleven year old son, Liam, was diagnosed with Burkitt's Lymphoma last year.  He went through five rounds of chemo, three surgeries and many hospital stays.  The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada visited him in the hospital during his second round of chemo and told him that he was eligible for a wish.  His first reaction was "SKYDIVING!"  They politely suggested he choose something else.
> 
> I think the chance to make a wish really gave him something to hold on to.  The second chemo round was tough because it was an intense mix of chemicals and it made him very sick and he suffered through a lot of pain.  My wife and I split 24 hour shifts at the hospital and he always perked up when talking about his wish.
> 
> I think he thought that a Disney trip was out of reach, but when he knew it was something he could wish for, he really got serious about it.  He chose a land and sea package.  Four days at Disney World and three days on a cruise.
> 
> Anyway, we leave on Sunday November 25th and it's already been amazing.  Children's Wish has been fantastic.  Anyone else feel like these organisations go way above and beyond?  They've invited us to baseball games, basketball games, Halloween socials, etc,  and treated all of us like gold.  He's a huge hockey fan and at the Halloween social, they gave him a Winnipeg Jets jersey (our favourite team) autographed by his favourite player.
> 
> My wife and I have struggled with guilt and feelings like we don't deserve this trip; or more accurately that there are other families that deserve it more.  Liam finished his treatments in under three months, when they told us it would be six to nine months.  November 21 will be the one year anniversary of the end of his last treatment.  December 20 will be the one year anniversary of his oncologist declaring him "in remission" or "cancer free!"
> 
> So yeah, we feel like there are other families who go through so much more than we did.  And that's true, no doubt.
> 
> But... it could easily have gone the other way.  Burkitt's Lymphoma is a very aggressive cancer and achieving remission is not a given.  In retrospect the treatment seemed easy and straightforward but it could have easily gone sideways in a hurry.  He was stage 1.  He had a golf ball sized lump appear on his neck literally... literally overnight.  His tonsil was cancerous, his breathing was compromised and in short order it was life threatening.
> 
> Anyway, after that short but intense and emotionally draining ordeal, I have decided to be thankful and not guilty when it comes to this trip.  I'm going to accept everything that is offered with sincere gratitude.  It's a once in a lifetime trip for our family and I plan on enjoying and appreciating every last second.
> 
> Thanks for Listening!
> 
> Allan.



Hi Allan. Yay for Liam! I'm so glad he is cancer free and no better way to celebrate that than with a wish trip. As a few others have already posted please don't feel guilty at all. Liam has been through more than most people will in their entire life. This is a time to celebrate! I was a little unsure when we were contacted by Make A Wish just because I too thought well my child is going to be ok now but it is really about the journey and being able to put a smile on their face. And I too know all too well about the 24hour hospital shifts...you and your wife deserve a break too. If you have time I would suggest reading some of the pre trip reports that the other wish families have created. Every child has their own story each of which is being celebrated by a wish organization. We will be doing our wish trip in Jan on the Disney Dream cruise. I hope you will share all about your trip Liam will have a blast!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

we leave 1 week from today! Any pointers on how to keep calm until next week?! I am so excited im thinking about it all day and dreaming about it all night lol Doing a bag check today to make a list for last minute items needed


----------



## vegomatic

KaylaM said:


> Congrats on your son's recovery! That is awesome, and you guys all deserve this trip 100%.
> 
> I don't think we have had the experience others have had with "gifts" from Make-A-Wish, but this trip is going to be amazing. We leave this Sunday for Disney World, and are so excited.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about your land and sea trip. You guys are going to have so much fun!! I wanted to do something like that, but our MAW chapter denied it. Then I presented the wish of a Disney Cruise, and that was denied, so now its Disney World staying at Give Kids the World - we have no complaints and are so grateful we do get to go.



Thank you!  Sorry you had so much trouble getting the wish you wanted, but I'm sure it will be great!  We've never been before and this is our first "big ticket" family vacation.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## vegomatic

angel's momma said:


> vegomatic   So sorry Liam has been through so much.  So glad that his treatment went much quicker than expected, and that he is doing so well.  Loved his first wish - very adventurous.  That's part of the purpose of the wish programs - to give them hope, and to help them get through everything they have to deal with.  So wonderful that Children's Wish offers so many exciting programs for the wish kids.  Looking forward to hearing all about the land/sea package - where are you staying?  I hope you have a fantastic trip!



Thank you!  We were prepared for a much rougher road, but he was pretty strong.  His oncologist said that it was the strangest case of Burkitt's he'd seen.  Normally, it's so agressive that the tumours can double in size every 18 hours.  His popped up and stayed the same.  His doctor said it looked like his body was fighting it off and keeping it under control somehow.

We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge for the first four nights, then Disney Dream for the cruise.

Thanks again!


----------



## vegomatic

Cassondra said:


> Hi Allan. Yay for Liam! I'm so glad he is cancer free and no better way to celebrate that than with a wish trip. As a few others have already posted please don't feel guilty at all. Liam has been through more than most people will in their entire life. This is a time to celebrate! I was a little unsure when we were contacted by Make A Wish just because I too thought well my child is going to be ok now but it is really about the journey and being able to put a smile on their face. And I too know all too well about the 24hour hospital shifts...you and your wife deserve a break too. If you have time I would suggest reading some of the pre trip reports that the other wish families have created. Every child has their own story each of which is being celebrated by a wish organization. We will be doing our wish trip in Jan on the Disney Dream cruise. I hope you will share all about your trip Liam will have a blast!



Thanks!

I am now pretty much past being guilty.  My wife on the other hand...    I have progressed to the "overwhelmed" stage.  I've read through a lot of the pre (and post) trip reports.  Nice to read stories by people who have gone through things like we did and read about the great times their kids had.

Have fun on your cruise!


----------



## KaylaM

DelanaAndKyra said:


> we leave 1 week from today! Any pointers on how to keep calm until next week?! I am so excited im thinking about it all day and dreaming about it all night lol Doing a bag check today to make a list for last minute items needed



You just do..   I made list making sure I had everything on them.. I started to get a few things ready here and there throughout the week. Start thinking of autograph books, and maybe make one, or shop for one for your kids to use. Start laying some clothes out.. I hear ya.. I just went through that and the past two-three weeks, I have been so excited. I can't wait, but then again I can because I don't want it to end.  This past week, I had to deal alot with medical issues and news that was difficult to handle, so that kept me busy, but it made me look forward to this trip even more! You just want time to go by so fast like I do today because we leave bright and early in the morning. Go over schedules, see what all there is to do there. Your going at a good time when a lot of things are just starting (Mickeys Jingle Jungle Parade) will start the week you are there. I don't know how many times I searched the internet making sure I knew what all was happening and what we would like to do.  That helps time go by. Have you thought about shirts? Matching shirts? I just found some for my daughter and I to wear tomorrow that has mickey on them. I also decided to try to make a shirt for her the other day to wear one day this week. You can try that. These things can be done inexpensively. Think about what your going to do with photos - scrapbook (you can start designing pages). Go here to get ideas on how to get free scrapbooking ideas/supplies: http://goflorida.about.com/od/whatyouneedtoknow/a/wdw_free_scrapbooking_supplies.htm. It list things to use that I never would of even thought of. Just do whatever you can to keep going..  Good luck and have a GREAT trip!


----------



## KaylaM

vegomatic said:


> Thank you!  Sorry you had so much trouble getting the wish you wanted, but I'm sure it will be great!  We've never been before and this is our first "big ticket" family vacation.  Hope you have a great time!



Thank you

I believe in that everything happens for a reason and this is the trip that was meant to be. I am so excited and can't wait and think this was a great choice! Glad it was suggested! 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra said:


> we leave 1 week from today! Any pointers on how to keep calm until next week?!



I don't think it's possible 



vegomatic said:


> Thank you!  We were prepared for a much rougher road, but he was pretty strong.  His oncologist said that it was the strangest case of Burkitt's he'd seen.  Normally, it's so agressive that the tumours can double in size every 18 hours.  His popped up and stayed the same.  His doctor said it looked like his body was fighting it off and keeping it under control somehow.
> 
> We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge for the first four nights, then Disney Dream for the cruise.
> 
> Thanks again!



Always happy to read the stories where things go "well", all things considered. 

AKL is spectacular.  Never stayed there, but always went over to visit.  The food court there used to have fried shrimp, and we did Boma a few times when we had free dining.  Angel loves giraffes, so if our chapter won't allow the cruise, AKL is next on her list.


----------



## Emmaswishtrip

Does anyone know how we get our PhotoPass CD? We just got home yesterday and I can't figure out if one will just come in the mail or what I have to do? Please help! Also for any families going soon, have an AMAZING time!! Spend time at GKTW!!


----------



## vegomatic

Just for fun, here is a picture of Liam.


----------



## KaylaM

vegomatic said:


> Just for fun, here is a picture of Liam.



Hi Liam.. You are a handsome young boy.. Have a wonderful wish trip!!


----------



## KaylaM

I am packing as we leave really early tomorrow morning and I was told I am limited to one carry on and one checked per person. So, we have that, but I also have her lunch box with her feedings in it and her small bag with just her medications and her small nebulizer bag. I am hoping I can get these onboard as well. We have say some room (say for two adult sweatshirts) in our checked bags and returning home, one of the bags will have say an additional amount of room equaling another adults sweatshirt, so on the way home we will have enough room for an adult xl thick sweatshirts. I am using those as examples because the note I have from GKTW states to bring an extra bag for the goodies you receive to bring home. Do you think the space I will have coming home will be enough, or do i need to pack a small bag to bring stuff back? 

I sure hope that makes sense.


----------



## KaylaM

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Does anyone know how we get our PhotoPass CD? We just got home yesterday and I can't figure out if one will just come in the mail or what I have to do? Please help! Also for any families going soon, have an AMAZING time!! Spend time at GKTW!!



Sure hope you guys had a wonderful time!!! 

I read somewhere that you go online and order it. Hopefully someone can confirm this so I will know upon returning home.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

KaylaM said:


> I am packing as we leave really early tomorrow morning and I was told I am limited to one carry on and one checked per person. So, we have that, but I also have her lunch box with her feedings in it and her small bag with just her medications and her small nebulizer bag. I am hoping I can get these onboard as well. We have say some room (say for two adult sweatshirts) in our checked bags and returning home, one of the bags will have say an additional amount of room equaling another adults sweatshirt, so on the way home we will have enough room for an adult xl thick sweatshirts. I am using those as examples because the note I have from GKTW states to bring an extra bag for the goodies you receive to bring home. Do you think the space I will have coming home will be enough, or do i need to pack a small bag to bring stuff back?
> 
> I sure hope that makes sense.



you could either pack a foldable duffle bag in the bottom of the suit case or there are also gktw duffle bags for sale in there gift shop portion of the website so im assuming they have them there. You should call the airline and double check the best way for the meds as every airline is different


----------



## KaylaM

DelanaAndKyra said:


> you could either pack a foldable duffle bag in the bottom of the suit case or there are also gktw duffle bags for sale in there gift shop portion of the website so im assuming they have them there. You should call the airline and double check the best way for the meds as every airline is different



Thank you! 

I am good on the meds - its how I always do it. I am just concern about having enough room for everything returning since GKTW suggest have an extra bag for goodies. I thought too, I could just mail a box home. I am already at my limit with carry-ons probably, so I would need something big enough to safely check. It sounds like from what you are saying, that I should just pack in a duffle bag; although, the ones I have are not the best quality for checking. 

Back to the drawing board. I think I will just see if I can fit one in.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

KaylaM said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am good on the meds - its how I always do it. I am just concern about having enough room for everything returning since GKTW suggest have an extra bag for goodies. I thought too, I could just mail a box home. I am already at my limit with carry-ons probably, so I would need something big enough to safely check. It sounds like from what you are saying, that I should just pack in a duffle bag; although, the ones I have are not the best quality for checking.
> 
> Back to the drawing board. I think I will just see if I can fit one in.



http://www.givekidstheworldstore.org/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=2127 

thats the one they have. I am packing one of my own but may end up getting this one instead anyway as the one im bringing wont have many trips left to it anyway


----------



## KaylaM

DelanaAndKyra said:


> http://www.givekidstheworldstore.org/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=2127
> 
> thats the one they have. I am packing one of my own but may end up getting this one instead anyway as the one im bringing wont have many trips left to it anyway



Love it! We have one very similar to it, but pink and is the one I was thinking of packing, but just not crazy checking it as its so old. Hmmm. I might have to leave it behind to make me buy one of these.  Thanks for the link... So glad you posted it...


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

KaylaM said:


> Love it! We have one very similar to it, but pink and is the one I was thinking of packing, but just not crazy checking it as its so old. Hmmm. I might have to leave it behind to make me buy one of these.  Thanks for the link... So glad you posted it...



lol np! Try and sleep tonight  when do you guys leave to come home?


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> I am packing as we leave really early tomorrow morning and I was told I am limited to one carry on and one checked per person. So, we have that, but I also have her lunch box with her feedings in it and her small bag with just her medications and her small nebulizer bag. I am hoping I can get these onboard as well. We have say some room (say for two adult sweatshirts) in our checked bags and returning home, one of the bags will have say an additional amount of room equaling another adults sweatshirt, so on the way home we will have enough room for an adult xl thick sweatshirts. I am using those as examples because the note I have from GKTW states to bring an extra bag for the goodies you receive to bring home. Do you think the space I will have coming home will be enough, or do i need to pack a small bag to bring stuff back?
> 
> I sure hope that makes sense.



Have a Wonderful trip!!  Take or buy a bag, that way you can bring home all of your goodies and have plenty of room!


----------



## NEmel

vegomatic said:


> Just for fun, here is a picture of Liam.




He is very handsome!!  I'm jealous of your land and sea trip!!  My son wished for a cruise and depending on how long we might try and stay longer!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Tim, I LOVED your update on your return to GKTW! Our wish now is to move to Florida and volunteer weekly at GKTW, it feels like home to us. What a blessing Noah's family was able to do that. We met a volunteer last year whom we saw on our return this past September who told us of a family from I believe Canada about to do that, I just didn't know it was Noah's family since that was before my time on the DIS. I am certain that is who she was talking about now.

Welcome to all of the new folks and safe trips for all leaving shortly. The talk about if someone deserves or doesn't deserve a wish trip makes me just say this: if your child has been gifted a trip, enjoy it. EVERY SINGLE ONE of these children are tougher than most people and they have been through a lot, so have their families. 

As for the luggage discussion. We shipped back 5 boxes from GKTW in varying sizes and STILL needed the extra room in our suitcases. It wasn't the gifts from GKTW (those were scarce, I think because my children were older); however, we had LOTS of experiences and surprises and things added up quickly! FYI: There is a shipping facility near the Wal-mart at Bass Road my DH took the boxes to ship back home.*


----------



## vegomatic

NEmel said:


> He is very handsome!!  I'm jealous of your land and sea trip!!  My son wished for a cruise and depending on how long we might try and stay longer!





Here is Liam with Jim Slater of the Winnipeg Jets  . He's hiding his hair loss.






In the Jets locker room.  He's the short one.






With the Stanley Cup.  Have you figured out he's a hockey fan? 






Raining down scorn on the opposition at a Jets game.  This was the new Jets' home opener.  We weren't sure he could make it to this game.  His doctor decided an hour before game time that he was good to go.  They unplugged his port, we went to the game, went back to the hospital, plugged back in to his port and we didn't miss a beat.  Or the game.


----------



## angel's momma

Emmaswishtrip - Hope you had a wonderful time 


KaylaM - Have a wonderful trip 


vegomatic - Liam is a great looking kid   So glad he was able to attend the game.


----------



## lakinbum93

Have been enjoying everyone's posts about upcoming trips! We will be there from Nov 26-Dec 2. We had Kaston's surprise 10th birthday/MAW send-off party last night and it was awesome! We served donuts and rootbeer...his 2 favorite things ever! 
We also got our packet and I have a couple of questions...
#1 We don't get in until 9:30 and probably to the village who knows when. Obviously we will miss orientation. Will they do an individual one for us when we get there or do we have to wait until 7:00 the NEXT night? We had planned on going to AK/HS but may not even have tickets to do so. Just trying to plan our first day there.
#2 Does everyone in the family usually wear their MAW shirts on the flight there or just the Wish kid? 
#3 Shirts again...Which park is the best park for us ALL to wear our MAW shirts in? Should we have the wish child wear his at every park? We purchased an extra blue one for each of us.

Also, I am considering bringing our city pins and postcards to give to the other kids we meet at the village. Is anyone that will be there the same time interested in trading postcards with us? We are collecting them for our US History class (we homeschool) and thought this might be sort of fun!

So looking forward to this trip not only for our son, but our whole family! My husband works so hard and hasn't had a real non-working vacation in many many years. This is gonna be great!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

lakinbum93 said:


> Have been enjoying everyone's posts about upcoming trips! We will be there from Nov 26-Dec 2. We had Kaston's surprise 10th birthday/MAW send-off party last night and it was awesome! We served donuts and rootbeer...his 2 favorite things ever!
> We also got our packet and I have a couple of questions...
> #1 We don't get in until 9:30 and probably to the village who knows when. Obviously we will miss orientation. Will they do an individual one for us when we get there or do we have to wait until 7:00 the NEXT night? We had planned on going to AK/HS but may not even have tickets to do so. Just trying to plan our first day there.
> #2 Does everyone in the family usually wear their MAW shirts on the flight there or just the Wish kid?
> #3 Shirts again...Which park is the best park for us ALL to wear our MAW shirts in? Should we have the wish child wear his at every park? We purchased an extra blue one for each of us.
> 
> Also, I am considering bringing our city pins and postcards to give to the other kids we meet at the village. Is anyone that will be there the same time interested in trading postcards with us? We are collecting them for our US History class (we homeschool) and thought this might be sort of fun!
> 
> So looking forward to this trip not only for our son, but our whole family! My husband works so hard and hasn't had a real non-working vacation in many many years. This is gonna be great!




we will be there while you are there. love your postcard idea! we are from Canada so wouldnt help your US history but would love to trade non the less! We are getting our package on tuesday with all of our info and we were all thinking of wearnig the MAW ****s in the airport for sure to make it easier to keep together and may make security easier as well


----------



## Nevada Jen

I have seen a few people mention buying MAW shirts.  Can I ask where you are buying them from?  So excited to see everyone who is headed out for their trips!  I finally have the dates and order of the parks nailed down.  Now I just need to make some dining reservations and figure out the matching outfits I will be subjecting my family to!  

Is there anywhere in Epcot we can eat that we will be able to watch the Illunimation show from?  When we have gone in the past we have had trouble find a place where DD could actually see the show since she sits low to the ground in a wheelchair.


----------



## kalimom6

lakinbum93 said:


> #1  Will they do an individual one for us when we get there or do we have to wait until 7:00 the NEXT night?
> 
> 
> Is anyone that will be there the same time interested in trading postcards with us?



I think I read somewhere that they have a morning, afternoon, and evening orientation.  Or it might be morning (9) and evening.  Not sure though.

We will be arriving at GKTW village on Dec. 1.  Our flight gets in around 230 and we are planning on just exploring the village for the rest of the day.  We would love to do the post cards thing.  How many should I bring?  We are in Montana.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Just found this in the village guide online.

Orientation
Please choose one of several options to join us:
 Every morning at 9 a.m.
 Each afternoon (check with Guest Services for the time that day)
 Every evening at 7:45 p.m.
Please make sure that a legal guardian attends a full orientation session in the House of Hearts.
To better serve all of our families, we ask that only one adult attend orientation.


----------



## angel's momma

Nevada Jen said:


> I have seen a few people mention buying MAW shirts.  Can I ask where you are buying them from?



Here you go  Make A Wish Marketplace   Note that the shirt price changes once you select a size.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Trying to make a somewhat schedule and there seems to be so much going all the time im wondering for those that have been at GKTW what things were your favorite and a must?


----------



## Nevada Jen

Yay!!!!  Wish shirts ordered!  Wondering how Kayla's trip is going!  I hope her daughter is back to normal seizure-wise!


----------



## jas792

we are being sponsored by marty lyons foiundtion  ---can you wer make a wish shirts? or do different oraniations ?  I tried starting a pretrip thred but it isnt showing here  -- how do i do that   thanks


----------



## Lilfoot93

I haven't been on in a few days and trying to catch up! When I first joined last spring these boards were pretty quiet! Now they are filled with action! We have been busy getting my youngest ready for surgery... It's not even my heart kiddo having surgery! She has a growth in her ear that needs to be removed. Surgery is set for December 14th. I hope she is fully recovered by Christmas! Trev has been helping her prepare for surgery and they are both SO excited. Now her twin feels left out and wants a surgery of her own... 




vegomatic said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I don't quite know how to approach this, so I guess I'll just dive in.
> 
> My eleven year old son, Liam, was diagnosed with Burkitt's Lymphoma last year.  He went through five rounds of chemo, three surgeries and many hospital stays.  The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada visited him in the hospital during his second round of chemo and told him that he was eligible for a wish.  His first reaction was "SKYDIVING!"  They politely suggested he choose something else
> 
> Anyway, after that short but intense and emotionally draining ordeal, I have decided to be thankful and not guilty when it comes to this trip.  I'm going to accept everything that is offered with sincere gratitude.  It's a once in a lifetime trip for our family and I plan on enjoying and appreciating every last second.
> 
> Thanks for Listening!
> 
> Allan.



I am SO glad that Liam is getting his wish!! He does deserve it for all that he has been through! I understand the emotions as it has been very emotional for me to do accept that Trev even qualifies. 



nuts4wdw said:


> OK, super uber excited!!!! I did go ahead and call our wish granters. I changed our requested days from Easter week to the first week in June. Other than the heat, I think this will work better for us and won't have to fight the holiday crowds. So, anyway, I got the call tonight that Prescott's wish was approved!!!!!!! Yay! It is getting real! The wish granters said that they will come over at the end of the month to tell Prescott and his brothers that Prescott will get the wish. Prescott won't really understand until he gets there, but his brothers will. The wish granters said they will come over with cake and balloons to tell them. I am so tickled that it is hard to not share. So, I'm sharing with you!!!



How exciting!! Depending on Star Wars Weekends we may be there the same time as you guys! 



DelanaAndKyra said:


> Kyras doctor called me this morning to go over all of the meds and travel safety. She was faxing forward the forms to Make-A-Wish this morning! Next step is receiving the final package from Make-A-Wish then boarding the plane! A week from today and all of the family will be here to get ready to go then next day were leaving bright and early! Im so excited!



I hope you guys have a magical time! 



KaylaM said:


> I am packing as we leave really early tomorrow morning
> 
> I sure hope that makes sense.



I hope you guys are having a magical time and I can't wait to hear all about your trip! 



Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

jas792 said:


> I tried starting a pretrip thred but it isnt showing here  -- how do i do that   thanks



Here's how to make a link to your PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470
(from info on the first page of this thread)


----------



## kalimom6

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Trying to make a somewhat schedule and there seems to be so much going all the time im wondering for those that have been at GKTW what things were your favorite and a must?



I have been *attempting* to read this whole (half) thread, I started at page 70 I think.  Anyway, I found a question close to yours (and one I was thinking of too) that has some response.
Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2807833&page=130


----------



## Peaseblossom

vegomatic said:


> Here is Liam with Jim Slater of the Winnipeg Jets  . He's hiding his hair loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Jets locker room.  He's the short one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Stanley Cup.  Have you figured out he's a hockey fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raining down scorn on the opposition at a Jets game.  This was the new Jets' home opener.  We weren't sure he could make it to this game.  His doctor decided an hour before game time that he was good to go.  They unplugged his port, we went to the game, went back to the hospital, plugged back in to his port and we didn't miss a beat.  Or the game.



Well, the Jets are no Sens.... but they're OK!  [Alfie, Alfie, Alfie!] Boy, I'd almost forgotten hockey, they need to sort themselves out!

AKL is a trip all by itself - if I could, I would live there - my recommendations:
- plan for some time at the hotel - the parks are super tempting, but the resort is MAGNIFICENT
- when you step into the lobby for the first time, stop, take a deep breath and take it all in
- take the time to sit and have a hot cocoa by the firepit at the top of the stairs down to Jiko/Boma
- roast marshmallows and talk to the African CMs out on the 'patio'
- get up with the sun and watch the animals first thing - they're quite active at this time
- if weather permits and you can tear yourself away from fireworks, movie night at the pool is a whole new level of laid-back fun

We've stayed there 4 times now - if you have any questions about AKL or the parks while planning your trip, please PM.  I hope you have a magical time!


----------



## vegomatic

Peaseblossom said:


> Well, the Jets are no Sens.... but they're OK!  [Alfie, Alfie, Alfie!] Boy, I'd almost forgotten hockey, they need to sort themselves out!
> 
> AKL is a trip all by itself - if I could, I would live there - my recommendations:
> - plan for some time at the hotel - the parks are super tempting, but the resort is MAGNIFICENT
> - when you step into the lobby for the first time, stop, take a deep breath and take it all in
> - take the time to sit and have a hot cocoa by the firepit at the top of the stairs down to Jiko/Boma
> - roast marshmallows and talk to the African CMs out on the 'patio'
> - get up with the sun and watch the animals first thing - they're quite active at this time
> - if weather permits and you can tear yourself away from fireworks, movie night at the pool is a whole new level of laid-back fun
> 
> We've stayed there 4 times now - if you have any questions about AKL or the parks while planning your trip, please PM.  I hope you have a magical time!



Thanks for the info!  I'm looking forward to it even more now!


----------



## vegomatic

Peaseblossom said:


> Well, the Jets are no Sens.... but they're OK!  [Alfie, Alfie, Alfie!] Boy, I'd almost forgotten hockey, they need to sort themselves out!
> 
> AKL is a trip all by itself - if I could, I would live there - my recommendations:
> - plan for some time at the hotel - the parks are super tempting, but the resort is MAGNIFICENT
> - when you step into the lobby for the first time, stop, take a deep breath and take it all in
> - take the time to sit and have a hot cocoa by the firepit at the top of the stairs down to Jiko/Boma
> - roast marshmallows and talk to the African CMs out on the 'patio'
> - get up with the sun and watch the animals first thing - they're quite active at this time
> - if weather permits and you can tear yourself away from fireworks, movie night at the pool is a whole new level of laid-back fun
> 
> We've stayed there 4 times now - if you have any questions about AKL or the parks while planning your trip, please PM.  I hope you have a magical time!



I do have one question.  I've read about people making restaurant reservations in advance.  Is that something you have to do?  Having never been before, I pictured us just stopping in to eat somewhere when the mood strikes.  Is that unrealistic?


----------



## kalimom6

vegomatic said:


> I do have one question.  I've read about people making restaurant reservations in advance.  Is that something you have to do?  Having never been before, I pictured us just stopping in to eat somewhere when the mood strikes.  Is that unrealistic?



That's what we're doing.  I thing those reservations are for special meals, with characters, etc.


----------



## vegomatic

kalimom6 said:


> That's what we're doing.  I thing those reservations are for special meals, with characters, etc.



Ah, makes sense, thanks.


----------



## angel's momma

vegomatic said:


> I do have one question.  I've read about people making restaurant reservations in advance.  Is that something you have to do?  Having never been before, I pictured us just stopping in to eat somewhere when the mood strikes.  Is that unrealistic?





kalimom6 said:


> That's what we're doing.  I thing those reservations are for special meals, with characters, etc.



There are lots of counter service places to eat.  If you are wanting table service meals, even if it's not a character meal, it's always a good idea to have reservations.  All the CS & TS restaurants & menus can be found here


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

We got our package today from Make-A-Wish! The airline even had a bunch of little goodies for Kyra! Make-A-Wish deff goes above and beyond! I cant believe were leaving before the sun even comes up on Saturday morning! Its so close and seems so surreal as well!


----------



## NEmel

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We got our package today from Make-A-Wish! The airline even had a bunch of little goodies for Kyra! Make-A-Wish deff goes above and beyond! I cant believe were leaving before the sun even comes up on Saturday morning! Its so close and seems so surreal as well!



How exciting!!  Its almost time  

T-Rex is a great place to take the kiddos if you get a chance.  It is at downtown Disney.


----------



## NEmel

Wanted to share my new wish bracelet.  The Buckle made them for our Make a Wish chapter with all proceeds going toward MAW.  Love it!!  My boys want one now, looks like we will be going shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Lilfoot93

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We got our package today from Make-A-Wish! The airline even had a bunch of little goodies for Kyra! Make-A-Wish deff goes above and beyond! I cant believe were leaving before the sun even comes up on Saturday morning! Its so close and seems so surreal as well!



Yay!! It is getting so close! I hope you guys have a great time. I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! 



NEmel said:


> Wanted to share my new wish bracelet.  The Buckle made them for our Make a Wish chapter with all proceeds going toward MAW.  Love it!!  My boys want one now, looks like we will be going shopping tomorrow!



Love it!! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We got our package today from Make-A-Wish! The airline even had a bunch of little goodies for Kyra! Make-A-Wish deff goes above and beyond! I cant believe were leaving before the sun even comes up on Saturday morning! Its so close and seems so surreal as well!



Yay!   So exciting!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Please keep your fingers crossed, Kyras pediatrician had the list of medications needed for the trip for about 2 weeks now. She has yet to get them listed for us! I just contacted one of our many specialists to get the list done for me as soon as possible. I had to leave a message with all the information so I really hope she can pull thru for me!


----------



## alyssaswish

kalimom6 said:


> I have been *attempting* to read this whole (half) thread, I started at page 70 I think.  Anyway, I found a question close to yours (and one I was thinking of too) that has some response.
> Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2807833&page=130



We just got back from GKTW on Sunday. The village is so magical and the kids loved eating ice cream for breakfast and riding the carousel every time we walked past it. We went to the Candyland party, Christmas, and Pirates and Princess party. All of the ones we went to were really good. The kids especially enjoyed the Pirates and Princess party by the pool.


----------



## alyssaswish

Emmaswishtrip said:


> Does anyone know how we get our PhotoPass CD? We just got home yesterday and I can't figure out if one will just come in the mail or what I have to do? Please help! Also for any families going soon, have an AMAZING time!! Spend time at GKTW!!



You have to go online and retrieve your photos within 30 days and order the CD. I think the code on the back of your card has to be entered into the promotion code and it will be free but they won't send the CD unless you order it online.

FYI- For anyone going on their trip soon, the photopass card will allow you to add all ride and character meal pictures free of charge. You will also get free prints at the character meals by showing your photopass plus card. 



KaylaM said:


> I am packing as we leave really early tomorrow morning and I was told I am limited to one carry on and one checked per person. So, we have that, but I also have her lunch box with her feedings in it and her small bag with just her medications and her small nebulizer bag. I am hoping I can get these onboard as well. We have say some room (say for two adult sweatshirts) in our checked bags and returning home, one of the bags will have say an additional amount of room equaling another adults sweatshirt, so on the way home we will have enough room for an adult xl thick sweatshirts. I am using those as examples because the note I have from GKTW states to bring an extra bag for the goodies you receive to bring home. Do you think the space I will have coming home will be enough, or do i need to pack a small bag to bring stuff back?
> 
> I sure hope that makes sense.



You will need a large bag to bring everything home. We ended up with 2 board games, 2 puzzles, stuffed animals, and lots of small toys. We barely got everything home without going over the weight limit at the airport.


----------



## Cassondra

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We got our package today from Make-A-Wish! The airline even had a bunch of little goodies for Kyra! Make-A-Wish deff goes above and beyond! I cant believe were leaving before the sun even comes up on Saturday morning! Its so close and seems so surreal as well!



Yay!!! You guys are going to have so much fun. I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back. Have a safe trip...and take lots of pictures!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

WE HAVE THE FINAL PAPER!!!!!! Now just to finish packing and hurry up Saturday! lol


----------



## Nevada Jen

Yay!!!  Get packing!


----------



## Restrasz

To lakinbum93, I won't be in Disney when you are and don't have a "wish kid" but would love to send a card and pin from Michigan if you need it. Just p.m. Me and I will get it sent.
    I hope everyone planning trips has a wonderful time and I can't wait to hear about your adventures!


----------



## NEmel

alyssaswish said:


> We just got back from GKTW on Sunday. The village is so magical and the kids loved eating ice cream for breakfast and riding the carousel every time we walked past it. We went to the Candyland party, Christmas, and Pirates and Princess party. All of the ones we went to were really good. The kids especially enjoyed the Pirates and Princess party by the pool.



So glad you had a magical time!!  Welcome back!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Nevada Jen said:


> Yay!!!  Get packing!



I'm working on it lol My room has turned in to chaos trying to sort everything lol The med bag confuses me the most everything needs to be just so.


----------



## Cassondra

Every year our the Make A Wish Foundation of Iowa, along with other local sponsors, has an event called Jolly Holiday Lights. They have been doing it for as long as I can remember. It is a giant holiday light show set up through one of our big public parks. It is open from the week of Thanksgiving until Dec 31. People volunteer to take the admission, $10 per car, and all proceeds go to the Make A Wish foundation of Iowa. It is a great holiday tradition in town and every year the lights are set up like different characters, themes etc. It takes about 10 to 15 min to drive through the entire park. Last year they raised enough money for 30 wish trips! This year we were invited along with some other make a wish families to "light" the jolly holiday lights. The kids were given magic wands to wave around and "turn on" the holiday lights. This is a photo of my boys that our wish representative shared with me. After the reception/party we were able to drive through the park and enjoy the lights before it opened to the public.


----------



## angel's momma

alyssaswish said:


> We just got back from GKTW on Sunday. The village is so magical and the kids loved eating ice cream for breakfast and riding the carousel every time we walked past it. We went to the Candyland party, Christmas, and Pirates and Princess party. All of the ones we went to were really good. The kids especially enjoyed the Pirates and Princess party by the pool.



Glad you had a wonderful time. 



DelanaAndKyra said:


> WE HAVE THE FINAL PAPER!!!!!! Now just to finish packing and hurry up Saturday! lol



Yay! 


We hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## blessedmom4

Cassondra said:


> Every year our the Make A Wish Foundation of Iowa, along with other local sponsors, has an event called Jolly Holiday Lights. They have been doing it for as long as I can remember. It is a giant holiday light show set up through one of our big public parks. It is open from the week of Thanksgiving until Dec 31. People volunteer to take the admission, $10 per car, and all proceeds go to the Make A Wish foundation of Iowa. It is a great holiday tradition in town and every year the lights are set up like different characters, themes etc. It takes about 10 to 15 min to drive through the entire park. Last year they raised enough money for 30 wish trips! This year we were invited along with some other make a wish families to "light" the jolly holiday lights. The kids were given magic wands to wave around and "turn on" the holiday lights. This is a photo of my boys that our wish representative shared with me. After the reception/party we were able to drive through the park and enjoy the lights before it opened to the public.



*What a wonderful event to be a part of and a great way to celebrate the season.*


*I wanted to say to all of my Wishtrip friends:​*



























​


----------



## blessedmom4

Restrasz said:


> To lakinbum93, I won't be in Disney when you are and don't have a "wish kid" but would love to send a card and pin from Michigan if you need it. Just p.m. Me and I will get it sent.
> I hope everyone planning trips has a wonderful time and I can't wait to hear about your adventures!


*Ruth, you are such a sweetheart!  That is so kind of you. *


DelanaAndKyra said:


> I'm working on it lol My room has turned in to chaos trying to sort everything lol The med bag confuses me the most everything needs to be just so.



*I am so happy the paperwork came through, have an AMAZING TIME!!!!!*


----------



## NEmel

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!  Hope you all get to enjoy a wonderful day with family and friends!​


----------



## NEmel

Cassondra said:


> Every year our the Make A Wish Foundation of Iowa, along with other local sponsors, has an event called Jolly Holiday Lights. They have been doing it for as long as I can remember. It is a giant holiday light show set up through one of our big public parks. It is open from the week of Thanksgiving until Dec 31. People volunteer to take the admission, $10 per car, and all proceeds go to the Make A Wish foundation of Iowa. It is a great holiday tradition in town and every year the lights are set up like different characters, themes etc. It takes about 10 to 15 min to drive through the entire park. Last year they raised enough money for 30 wish trips! This year we were invited along with some other make a wish families to "light" the jolly holiday lights. The kids were given magic wands to wave around and "turn on" the holiday lights. This is a photo of my boys that our wish representative shared with me. After the reception/party we were able to drive through the park and enjoy the lights before it opened to the public.



Looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## NEmel

DelanaAndKyra said:


> WE HAVE THE FINAL PAPER!!!!!! Now just to finish packing and hurry up Saturday! lol



YEA!!!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

We get in Saturday around 1pm. Other then the Orientation on day one is there anything you suggest doing right off the bat?


----------



## newdrama12

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We get in Saturday around 1pm. Other then the Orientation on day one is there anything you suggest doing right off the bat?



I would do the Wish star as early in the week as possible. That way, you can come back to the Castle and see it without having to rush on the last day to see it.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

newdrama12 said:


> I would do the Wish star as early in the week as possible. That way, you can come back to the Castle and see it without having to rush on the last day to see it.




Good idea!


----------



## carebearkidney

Cassondra said:


> Every year our the Make A Wish Foundation of Iowa, along with other local sponsors, has an event called Jolly Holiday Lights. They have been doing it for as long as I can remember. It is a giant holiday light show set up through one of our big public parks. It is open from the week of Thanksgiving until Dec 31. People volunteer to take the admission, $10 per car, and all proceeds go to the Make A Wish foundation of Iowa. It is a great holiday tradition in town and every year the lights are set up like different characters, themes etc. It takes about 10 to 15 min to drive through the entire park. Last year they raised enough money for 30 wish trips! This year we were invited along with some other make a wish families to "light" the jolly holiday lights. The kids were given magic wands to wave around and "turn on" the holiday lights. This is a photo of my boys that our wish representative shared with me. After the reception/party we were able to drive through the park and enjoy the lights before it opened to the public.



How sweet! Glad y'all enjoyed the festivities!


----------



## KaylaM

alyssaswish said:


> You have to go online and retrieve your photos within 30 days and order the CD. I think the code on the back of your card has to be entered into the promotion code and it will be free but they won't send the CD unless you order it online.
> 
> FYI- For anyone going on their trip soon, the photopass card will allow you to add all ride and character meal pictures free of charge. You will also get free prints at the character meals by showing your photopass plus card.
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a large bag to bring everything home. We ended up with 2 board games, 2 puzzles, stuffed animals, and lots of small toys. We barely got everything home without going over the weight limit at the airport.



We had plenty of room with the clothes Kayla bought, and her two small gifts from GKTW. I also got a few things too. I was planning to buy a GKTW bag for the extra goodies, but wasn't necessary.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

We arrived at GKTW this afternoon! Nothing anyone says can prepare you for this place! They go above and beyond with everything to make you feel amazing!


----------



## KaylaM

Hello everyone!

Just a fast report...

We are back from our week at GKTW. We had a great time once we overcame some obstacles there at GKTW. We didn't get off on a great start unfortunately. My MAW coordinator ordered the one main piece of medical equipment we really rely on daily, absolutely need. It arrived at GKTW (according to GKTW) on schedule two days before we arrived. GKTW had our flight schedule. When we arrived at GKTW, only the boxes I shipped were in our Villa, but not the medical machine. I asked about it and they said, "oh, we don't know where it is". I thought, that is weird because I was told two days ago that it was here. To make a long story short, it took them two days to get it to locate it and get it to us. During those two days, we couldn't do much because of her health was at risk, and especially with the overcast, windy, cold days. We made the best of it, but just so much stress on me worrying and having to be so cautious. Once we finally got it, we used it and then off to Universal Orlando to track down Sponge Bob. Universal Orlando and Island Adventures go above and beyond expectations! THey were AWESOME! We were trying to get over to Island Adventure to see Dr Seuss by such and such time, but it was difficult because we kept getting pulled over by park employees asking if we have seen so and so, and if I said, no, didn't know they were here, they would say come with me. One employee took us to 6 different characters. It was amazing. We finally got over to Island Adventure to see Dr Seuss Landing. What a great area. So cute the way its done. We saw the Dr Seuss show and was told to hang out a few minutes afterwards so we could meet the characters (all the characters). After the show, a fwe of the characters met with others (meet and greet) while we waited. We didn't mind at all. Then before they had to go back stage, they met with my daughter and then we all did a group photo. 

I don't know how many times at the parks they would let us in to see a character right before they needed to step away on break. I felt bad as they would take us and not others who had been waiting for a long time in these situations. I know my daughter truly deserved all this special attention and it was amazing. At one point, I thought, "its about time she gets something for what all shes been through". I don't ever think like that, but I just thought this is so neat! 

Animal Kingdom was cool too. We had a character breakfast at Tusker House. Let me tell you, no food tasted better than there, especially there eggs. And I am picky about eggs. It was a bit overwhelming for my daughter the first 30 minutes inside or so, but after that she adjusted and came comfortable. Well, Mickey had come by when she was still adjusting and so it wasn't a great greeting, but I asked our waitress if there was any way we could see Mickey now that she is feeling better. They took us over to the other dining room where Mickey was and let her see him. That was the only way, and I didn't mind because my daughter loved the idea of "chasing Mickey down". He came out and played with her since she was in such a good mood. I kept thinking we need to let him get back to his routine, but he kept going. Then the outside Donald Duck came in and grabbed her autograph book and said, "shhhh our secret". He doesn't sign books. They had a little parade with goofy in there where the kids could shake rattles and follow goofy around the restaurant. Just amazing. The waitress gave us a discount and didn't charge for my daughter. 

Magic Kingdom was great, but I will have to admit, it really depends on the person you come across. Some where great, and others had a chip on their shoulders or just didn't treat us any different. Okay, so I was getting spoiled and expected more out of them. But they were still great. So many characters came up to my daughter during the parade. She liked some of them, and I only wish she could of seen them outside of the parade. 

The Osborne Light show at Hollywood Studios was AMAZING!!! My daughter loved it, and sat there watching it for an hour in a half. I felt bad when we had to leave. Hollywood Studios was amazing too for characters. An employee literally grabbed me/stopped us as we went by Buzz and Woody. I didn't see them and apparently she knew. She asked if we had seen them and I said no. There was a 2 1/2 hour wait at that time to see them and she took us right in. I was glad that another wish family was near, and heard her with us so they followed. I couldn't get Kayla away from Buzz and Woody. They had fun playing her toy with her. Hollywood Studios went above and beyond inside the Animation bldg where many characters were. 

We loved the trick-or-treating Halloween party night at GKTW. She didn't enjoy the CHristmas night as much, but it was still neat. She loved being out after dark and enjoyed all the lights. It really is a neat place. She was more less asleep during most of the character greetings at GKTW because of the time change, but we saw them again in the parks. Santa was great, and such a neat set up. 

My daughter, not eating anything by mouth for months decided our first night there she was going to eat a scoop of ice cream and she did!! She loved it!! Unfortunately, that was the only night she really ate it. I found that she seem to want some during the day while in parks, and didn't by the time we got back. Or at least it seem so the way she was acting.   I felt bad that I couldn't give her any at the parks (it just wasn't possible as I tried once, and checked other times). She also had two bites of mashed potatoes and gravy on Thanksgiving (let me just say that was a good Thanksgiving dinner). She was more into playing her toy than eating that evening.  

The star is so cool. We did it a few days before leaving, but unfortunately, they didn't have out star ready to view til the night before we left, which was too late.  I hope to get back there one day so we can see it. 

Magic Pillow was cool too. 

I loved the lobby of GKTW all decorated in Christmas. The avenue was decorated differently almost nightly. 

We didn't do too many rides since we were so busy with characters, or most parks just didn't have much for my daughter. We did go on a few at Disney (some of our old time favorites).  

It was really a nice time there and was sad to see it end. I did feel like we got cheated out of two days due to the medical equipment issue, but I should of known to bring ours just in case something went wrong like it did. The whole point though was to not have to take it. I didn't feel comfortable checking it. Lesson learned. 

Unfortunately, my daughters wheelchair (the frame part) got bent on the plane on the way out, but I was able to fix it enough for it to work. On the way back, I asked if there was anyway that they do not take it apart and leave it together, standing up, so it doesn't get damaged like it did on the way out. The agent said, "that should be possible especially with this plane". She went out herself to tell the guys not to take it apart, etc. She returned to me and said, "it will not be taken apart and......". When we got to our destination, it had been taken apart and I couldn't even put it back together because it was bent so bad and two pieces broken. Delta Airlines. I was furious. It took me over an hour to get it back to a position that I could at least put it together and have her use it safely. It is so out of wack. I have always supported Delta because of friends I have that work for them. The flight attendents on the way over to Fl were nice and helpful, but only one of them on the return acknowledged us. Orlando airport was great, but unfortunately, Los Angeles was the pits. I basically was pushing my daughters chair with my knees so I could pull our two roll bags to the baggage counter to check them when we got there. Two agents just watched us go by. Our limo driver asked this one agent to help, but since we didn't curb check (we weren't checked in), he wouldn't help (Delta person). I did expect the airline to be more helpful, and treat us a little better. I hear of all these great stories. We use to fly a lot when my daughter was younger, and we had better experiences then than we did this trip. I do have to say though, we had a Delta flight attendent sit next to us today on the way home, and he was amazing with her, and more helpful and caring than any Delta employee we encountered. He was headed to Tokyo to start a shift. 

It will still be a week I will never forget despite the issues. 

Oh, and you all need to do the tuck-in visit with one of the rabbits at GKTW. We scheduled the last one of the night and Mayor was awesome with my daughter. She wasn't ready for bed, but he still tucked her in and everything. That was really neat. 

Hope you all have a great trip!!!! 

Pictures to come!


----------



## NEmel

KaylaM said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just a fast report...
> 
> We are back from our week at GKTW. We had a great time once we overcame some obstacles there at GKTW. We didn't get off on a great start unfortunately. My MAW coordinator ordered the one main piece of medical equipment we really rely on daily, absolutely need. It arrived at GKTW (according to GKTW) on schedule two days before we arrived. GKTW had our flight schedule. When we arrived at GKTW, only the boxes I shipped were in our Villa, but not the medical machine. I asked about it and they said, "oh, we don't know where it is". I thought, that is weird because I was told two days ago that it was here. To make a long story short, it took them two days to get it to locate it and get it to us. During those two days, we couldn't do much because of her health was at risk, and especially with the overcast, windy, cold days. We made the best of it, but just so much stress on me worrying and having to be so cautious. Once we finally got it, we used it and then off to Universal Orlando to track down Sponge Bob. Universal Orlando and Island Adventures go above and beyond expectations! THey were AWESOME! We were trying to get over to Island Adventure to see Dr Seuss by such and such time, but it was difficult because we kept getting pulled over by park employees asking if we have seen so and so, and if I said, no, didn't know they were here, they would say come with me. One employee took us to 6 different characters. It was amazing. We finally got over to Island Adventure to see Dr Seuss Landing. What a great area. So cute the way its done. We saw the Dr Seuss show and was told to hang out a few minutes afterwards so we could meet the characters (all the characters). After the show, a fwe of the characters met with others (meet and greet) while we waited. We didn't mind at all. Then before they had to go back stage, they met with my daughter and then we all did a group photo.
> 
> I don't know how many times at the parks they would let us in to see a character right before they needed to step away on break. I felt bad as they would take us and not others who had been waiting for a long time in these situations. I know my daughter truly deserved all this special attention and it was amazing. At one point, I thought, "its about time she gets something for what all shes been through". I don't ever think like that, but I just thought this is so neat!
> 
> Animal Kingdom was cool too. We had a character breakfast at Tusker House. Let me tell you, no food tasted better than there, especially there eggs. And I am picky about eggs. It was a bit overwhelming for my daughter the first 30 minutes inside or so, but after that she adjusted and came comfortable. Well, Mickey had come by when she was still adjusting and so it wasn't a great greeting, but I asked our waitress if there was any way we could see Mickey now that she is feeling better. They took us over to the other dining room where Mickey was and let her see him. That was the only way, and I didn't mind because my daughter loved the idea of "chasing Mickey down". He came out and played with her since she was in such a good mood. I kept thinking we need to let him get back to his routine, but he kept going. Then the outside Donald Duck came in and grabbed her autograph book and said, "shhhh our secret". He doesn't sign books. They had a little parade with goofy in there where the kids could shake rattles and follow goofy around the restaurant. Just amazing. The waitress gave us a discount and didn't charge for my daughter.
> 
> Magic Kingdom was great, but I will have to admit, it really depends on the person you come across. Some where great, and others had a chip on their shoulders or just didn't treat us any different. Okay, so I was getting spoiled and expected more out of them. But they were still great. So many characters came up to my daughter during the parade. She liked some of them, and I only wish she could of seen them outside of the parade.
> 
> The Osborne Light show at Hollywood Studios was AMAZING!!! My daughter loved it, and sat there watching it for an hour in a half. I felt bad when we had to leave. Hollywood Studios was amazing too for characters. An employee literally grabbed me/stopped us as we went by Buzz and Woody. I didn't see them and apparently she knew. She asked if we had seen them and I said no. There was a 2 1/2 hour wait at that time to see them and she took us right in. I was glad that another wish family was near, and heard her with us so they followed. I couldn't get Kayla away from Buzz and Woody. They had fun playing her toy with her. Hollywood Studios went above and beyond inside the Animation bldg where many characters were.
> 
> We loved the trick-or-treating Halloween party night at GKTW. She didn't enjoy the CHristmas night as much, but it was still neat. She loved being out after dark and enjoyed all the lights. It really is a neat place. She was more less asleep during most of the character greetings at GKTW because of the time change, but we saw them again in the parks. Santa was great, and such a neat set up.
> 
> My daughter, not eating anything by mouth for months decided our first night there she was going to eat a scoop of ice cream and she did!! She loved it!! Unfortunately, that was the only night she really ate it. I found that she seem to want some during the day while in parks, and didn't by the time we got back. Or at least it seem so the way she was acting.   I felt bad that I couldn't give her any at the parks (it just wasn't possible as I tried once, and checked other times). She also had two bites of mashed potatoes and gravy on Thanksgiving (let me just say that was a good Thanksgiving dinner). She was more into playing her toy than eating that evening.
> 
> The star is so cool. We did it a few days before leaving, but unfortunately, they didn't have out star ready to view til the night before we left, which was too late.  I hope to get back there one day so we can see it.
> 
> Magic Pillow was cool too.
> 
> I loved the lobby of GKTW all decorated in Christmas. The avenue was decorated differently almost nightly.
> 
> We didn't do too many rides since we were so busy with characters, or most parks just didn't have much for my daughter. We did go on a few at Disney (some of our old time favorites).
> 
> It was really a nice time there and was sad to see it end. I did feel like we got cheated out of two days due to the medical equipment issue, but I should of known to bring ours just in case something went wrong like it did. The whole point though was to not have to take it. I didn't feel comfortable checking it. Lesson learned.
> 
> Unfortunately, my daughters wheelchair (the frame part) got bent on the plane on the way out, but I was able to fix it enough for it to work. On the way back, I asked if there was anyway that they do not take it apart and leave it together, standing up, so it doesn't get damaged like it did on the way out. The agent said, "that should be possible especially with this plane". She went out herself to tell the guys not to take it apart, etc. She returned to me and said, "it will not be taken apart and......". When we got to our destination, it had been taken apart and I couldn't even put it back together because it was bent so bad and two pieces broken. Delta Airlines. I was furious. It took me over an hour to get it back to a position that I could at least put it together and have her use it safely. It is so out of wack. I have always supported Delta because of friends I have that work for them. The flight attendents on the way over to Fl were nice and helpful, but only one of them on the return acknowledged us. Orlando airport was great, but unfortunately, Los Angeles was the pits. I basically was pushing my daughters chair with my knees so I could pull our two roll bags to the baggage counter to check them when we got there. Two agents just watched us go by. Our limo driver asked this one agent to help, but since we didn't curb check (we weren't checked in), he wouldn't help (Delta person). I did expect the airline to be more helpful, and treat us a little better. I hear of all these great stories. We use to fly a lot when my daughter was younger, and we had better experiences then than we did this trip. I do have to say though, we had a Delta flight attendent sit next to us today on the way home, and he was amazing with her, and more helpful and caring than any Delta employee we encountered. He was headed to Tokyo to start a shift.
> 
> It will still be a week I will never forget despite the issues.
> 
> Oh, and you all need to do the tuck-in visit with one of the rabbits at GKTW. We scheduled the last one of the night and Mayor was awesome with my daughter. She wasn't ready for bed, but he still tucked her in and everything. That was really neat.
> 
> Hope you all have a great trip!!!!
> 
> Pictures to come!



Sorry to hear everything didn't turn out.   It sounds like despite all of the problems you had a wonderful trip.    Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## NEmel

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We arrived at GKTW this afternoon! Nothing anyone says can prepare you for this place! They go above and beyond with everything to make you feel amazing!



Have a wonderful week!!!


----------



## lakinbum93

We leave tomorrow!!!! So excited and the kids stay


----------



## lakinbum93

We leave tomorrow!!!! So excited and the kids stayed up past midnight so they could say that WE LEAVE TOMORROW and went and screamed into their pillows because their dad is asleep! Hope I've got everything covered and ready to go!


----------



## NEmel

lakinbum93 said:


> We leave tomorrow!!!! So excited and the kids stayed up past midnight so they could say that WE LEAVE TOMORROW and went and screamed into their pillows because their dad is asleep! Hope I've got everything covered and ready to go!



YEA!!!   Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra said:


> We arrived at GKTW this afternoon! Nothing anyone says can prepare you for this place! They go above and beyond with everything to make you feel amazing!



So glad it's amazing.  Have a wonderful time 



KaylaM -Sorry you had some problems   Glad you had a nice time overall.





lakinbum93 said:


> We leave tomorrow!!!! So excited and the kids stayed up past midnight so they could say that WE LEAVE TOMORROW and went and screamed into their pillows because their dad is asleep! Hope I've got everything covered and ready to go!



Yay!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## KaylaM

Hope you guys have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Kayla, sorry it wasn't perfect. Give it a couple of weeks and I bet you look back on the trip with a lot more fondness!  Lankinbum, hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## KaylaM

Nevada Jen said:


> Kayla, sorry it wasn't perfect. Give it a couple of weeks and I bet you look back on the trip with a lot more fondness!  Lankinbum, hope you have a wonderful time!



We had a good time, and our feelings of the trip will not change, its just the issues we had were so preventable if people did their job, and what got me, was that GKTW staff could of cared less in helping us resolve the issue when it was their fault to begin with. Anyway, it could of been so much worse, I definitely know that, and we had many moments we will always cherish, and we made the best out of it! I just hope that no one else has the same bad experiences we did.


----------



## sarsop524

Well, we arrived back at home last night...and I am still sad!  The week we just spent at GKTW was amazing.  All of our experiences at GKTW were awesome...my daughter is currently suffering ice cream withdrawls  The parks were great, I really wish we could have squeezed in Universal, it was all so much and Sarah was so worn out.  We took Thanksgiving day off from the parks to let her relax a little.  We drove to Cocoa Beach that day, which was great.  We ate lunch on the pier, let the kids play in the sand, and checked out Ron Jon Surf Shop.  That gave us plenty of time to get back to the village for the Christmas Party!  I will try to do write a trip report to be more detailed...

As far as the extra stuff you come home with...the more kids you have, the more stuff you get.  They left something for the girls every day, and combined with the souvenirs we bought...it was a lot!  We had one bag that was pretty much just diapers on the way down, so it was perfect for getting everything home!


----------



## KaylaM

sarsop524 said:


> Well, we arrived back at home last night...and I am still sad!  The week we just spent at GKTW was amazing.  All of our experiences at GKTW were awesome...my daughter is currently suffering ice cream withdrawls  The parks were great, I really wish we could have squeezed in Universal, it was all so much and Sarah was so worn out.  We took Thanksgiving day off from the parks to let her relax a little.  We drove to Cocoa Beach that day, which was great.  We ate lunch on the pier, let the kids play in the sand, and checked out Ron Jon Surf Shop.  That gave us plenty of time to get back to the village for the Christmas Party!  I will try to do write a trip report to be more detailed...
> 
> As far as the extra stuff you come home with...the more kids you have, the more stuff you get.  They left something for the girls every day, and combined with the souvenirs we bought...it was a lot!  We had one bag that was pretty much just diapers on the way down, so it was perfect for getting everything home!



We were so not ready to leave either.. Still sad, and Kayla is not a happy camper about having to come back, but I am sure that will change once she is at school tomorrow. We took Thanksgiving Day off too from the parks and relaxed in our villa and did all the village stuff. We almost thought of going to the beach as well for the day, but decided it was best to just not even get in a car again. So glad you guys did and had a great time!! So wish you guys could of done Universal - they are GREAT with these kids!! If you guys ever get back to Orlando, you will need to go! Did you guys make it to Hollywood Studios for the Osborne Family Light Show? That was amazing!!


----------



## NEmel

sarsop524 said:


> Well, we arrived back at home last night...and I am still sad!  The week we just spent at GKTW was amazing.  All of our experiences at GKTW were awesome...my daughter is currently suffering ice cream withdrawls  The parks were great, I really wish we could have squeezed in Universal, it was all so much and Sarah was so worn out.  We took Thanksgiving day off from the parks to let her relax a little.  We drove to Cocoa Beach that day, which was great.  We ate lunch on the pier, let the kids play in the sand, and checked out Ron Jon Surf Shop.  That gave us plenty of time to get back to the village for the Christmas Party!  I will try to do write a trip report to be more detailed...
> 
> As far as the extra stuff you come home with...the more kids you have, the more stuff you get.  They left something for the girls every day, and combined with the souvenirs we bought...it was a lot!  We had one bag that was pretty much just diapers on the way down, so it was perfect for getting everything home!



So glad you had a wonderful trip!  So sad for it to end.   Looking forward to your pictures and trip report!


----------



## angel's momma

Glad you had an amazing time Kylee - can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Hello Everyone, I know it has been about 2 months since we got back from our trip but we have been busy with hospitals for both him and his brother, but John loved his trip, he is still talking about "his bunny house". We did all the parks and got done most of what we wanted to do. We had such a great time, we have even been thinking about moving to Florida...lol  And Today we got some even better news today that Cameron who is John's brother and donor for his BMT, is also getting a wish because of his NF. We don't know much other than he is medically eligible and they will be sending a volunteer, so I guess we will be starting a pre trip report for him as well.


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just a fast report...
> It will still be a week I will never forget despite the issues.
> 
> Oh, and you all need to do the tuck-in visit with one of the rabbits at GKTW. We scheduled the last one of the night and Mayor was awesome with my daughter. She wasn't ready for bed, but he still tucked her in and everything. That was really neat.
> 
> Hope you all have a great trip!!!!
> 
> Pictures to come!


Thanks for the quick review, was nice to read, and so glad that you had some great times despite the challenges. Thanks for the tips too.



DelanaAndKyra said:


> We arrived at GKTW this afternoon! Nothing anyone says can prepare you for this place! They go above and beyond with everything to make you feel amazing!


Yay!! So glad to read this!! 



sarsop524 said:


> As far as the extra stuff you come home with...the more kids you have, the more stuff you get.  They left something for the girls every day, and combined with the souvenirs we bought...it was a lot!  We had one bag that was pretty much just diapers on the way down, so it was perfect for getting everything home!


Thanks for the tip, we're also planning to bring an extra bag!!



jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello Everyone, I know it has been about 2 months since we got back from our trip but we have been busy with hospitals for both him and his brother, but John loved his trip, he is still talking about "his bunny house". We did all the parks and got done most of what we wanted to do. We had such a great time, we have even been thinking about moving to Florida...lol  And Today we got some even better news today that Cameron who is John's brother and donor for his BMT, is also getting a wish because of his NF. We don't know much other than he is medically eligible and they will be sending a volunteer, so I guess we will be starting a pre trip report for him as well.



Wow - great news on the wish front!!

We are getting close to leaving, ourselves. We're down to only one wish gift left before we leave. Yikes!!


----------



## mspols

Hello

We will be at gktw jan3-9 with our wish child Lily and her two brothers.  Need to start soaking in info!!


----------



## Nevada Jen

We will totally look for you M!


----------



## mspols

How old is your daughter Jen?


----------



## OhanaDreams

I have been lurking this forum for a while now. Always hoping that someday we might get to join in on this post.

The phone call came about an hour ago. Our physician has approved our kiddo for a Dream Factory wish. Woohoo. Now to figure out how to start a trip report...


----------



## Lilfoot93

jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello Everyone, I know it has been about 2 months since we got back from our trip but we have been busy with hospitals for both him and his brother, but John loved his trip, he is still talking about "his bunny house". We did all the parks and got done most of what we wanted to do. We had such a great time, we have even been thinking about moving to Florida...lol  And Today we got some even better news today that Cameron who is John's brother and donor for his BMT, is also getting a wish because of his NF. We don't know much other than he is medically eligible and they will be sending a volunteer, so I guess we will be starting a pre trip report for him as well.



Glad to hear Cameron gets his wish too! Can't wait to hear what we wishes for!





OhanaDreams said:


> I have been lurking this forum for a while now. Always hoping that someday we might get to join in on this post.
> 
> The phone call came about an hour ago. Our physician has approved our kiddo for a Dream Factory wish. Woohoo. Now to figure out how to start a trip report...



  can't wait to hear what your wish kid wishes for! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello Everyone, I know it has been about 2 months since we got back from our trip but we have been busy with hospitals for both him and his brother, but John loved his trip, he is still talking about "his bunny house". We did all the parks and got done most of what we wanted to do. We had such a great time, we have even been thinking about moving to Florida...lol  And Today we got some even better news today that Cameron who is John's brother and donor for his BMT, is also getting a wish because of his NF. We don't know much other than he is medically eligible and they will be sending a volunteer, so I guess we will be starting a pre trip report for him as well.



Glad you had a great trip.  Sorry about the hospital stays.  Yay that Cameron will also be getting a wish 



onceagain1 said:


> We are getting close to leaving, ourselves. We're down to only one wish gift left before we leave. Yikes!!



How exciting 



mspols said:


> Hello
> We will be at gktw jan3-9 with our wish child Lily and her two brothers.  Need to start soaking in info!!



Lots of info here to soak in.   So glad that Lily is getting her wish.





OhanaDreams said:


> I have been lurking this forum for a while now. Always hoping that someday we might get to join in on this post.
> 
> The phone call came about an hour ago. Our physician has approved our kiddo for a Dream Factory wish. Woohoo. Now to figure out how to start a trip report...



Yay for getting approval   The first page of this thread has the info you need for a trip report, posting pics, putting a link in your signature, etc.


----------



## kalimom6

Those of you who have just returned from Orlando, or have traveled there at this time of year, what do I pack? I talked to my nephews mom, who lives 2 hours from there, she said he wears shorts during the day and jeans at night if they go anywhere.


----------



## OhanaDreams

angel's momma said:


> Yay for getting approval   The first page of this thread has the info you need for a trip report, posting pics, putting a link in your signature, etc.



Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction. I started the trip report and managed to get it into my signature.


----------



## sarsop524

kalimom6 said:


> Those of you who have just returned from Orlando, or have traveled there at this time of year, what do I pack? I talked to my nephews mom, who lives 2 hours from there, she said he wears shorts during the day and jeans at night if they go anywhere.




We were there last week.  We wore shorts most days and pants in the evening.  However, Sarah gets cold easy, she was in pants every day.  The pool is heated, so she did still spend some time in there, but temps were a little lower than normal last week.  Hopefully you will have beautiful weather!!  We were happy not to be sweating at the parks


----------



## lakinbum93

We are here and just finished our first day in the parks and Mayor Clayton's birthday! Let me just say, no matter how much you are prepared, you can't even imagine how awesome this place is....how awesome Disney is! Favorite at Animal Kingdom was Lion King-I was in tears (could be because we had "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" at our wedding over 15 yrs ago!) and Hollywood Studios was Star Tours but we did not get to finish that park-maybe another day. 
GKTW...there are no words to describe how awesome this place is. And happy. Exhausted but tired and ready for day #2 at Universal. My kids want to move here so they can volunteer here forever. And my 13 yr old asked if she could volunteer while we were staying here! Blessed more than I could have ever imagined!


----------



## NEmel

lakinbum93 said:


> We are here and just finished our first day in the parks and Mayor Clayton's birthday! Let me just say, no matter how much you are prepared, you can't even imagine how awesome this place is....how awesome Disney is! Favorite at Animal Kingdom was Lion King-I was in tears (could be because we had "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" at our wedding over 15 yrs ago!) and Hollywood Studios was Star Tours but we did not get to finish that park-maybe another day.
> GKTW...there are no words to describe how awesome this place is. And happy. Exhausted but tired and ready for day #2 at Universal. My kids want to move here so they can volunteer here forever. And my 13 yr old asked if she could volunteer while we were staying here! Blessed more than I could have ever imagined!



So glad you are enjoying your trip, it sounds amazing!!!   Hope the rest of the trip goes well!


----------



## camidges

Sadly, we just recently found out that Ryan's wish trip to Orlando will  not be happening after all...  We had gotten our dates and sent in the paper work for GKTW, when it became apparent to our wish planners that it  wasn't really going to work for Ryan to fly.  Too many near-impossibilities to work out.  

Sooo....  We are sad, but we are now going to make plans to go to Disneyland instead.  Guess it will all be OK, and we will make the best of it!  Now to find out all about Disneyland wish trips~

Thanks for your help, and all of the info that I have gotten off of this board!


----------



## angcmom

Hi All! It has been a little over a year since Abigail's wish trip and we have talked off and on this entire year about going back to GKTW to volunteer. It looks like things are going to work out for us to do just that in January!  The trip will be a surprise for the kids...they have no idea and will find out on Christmas Day. 

We will also be going to Disney while there and attending Homeschool Day at HS which the kids will love. 

Prior to the wish trip, we had been to Disney twice. I had never even heard of a GAC until our MAW trip and still am not sure of how to request one. I do know that the GAC for a wish trip is completely different than what the general public receives but I'm wondering if I should request one for this trip...or if Abigail even "qualifies" for one.

Her medical condition is thoracic insufficiency caused by congenital scoliosis. One lung is about 3/4 of the size of the other and she currently has a device that is expanding her ribcage so her lung isn't crushed. She does not require an oxygen tank and if you didn't look really close you wouldn't think there was anything wrong. She has surgery every six months and just had #11 about 6 weeks ago. She is completely mobile and does not use a wheelchair. She does get tired but probably not too much more than other kids her age. She has had more pain since this last surgery but who knows how she will be doing two months from now.

I guess my question is what are your thoughts on getting a GAC based on the above information?

Thanks!


----------



## angel's momma

lakinbum93 - Glad you are having a wonderful time.  So wonderful that your kids want to volunteer. 

camidges - So sorry Ryan can't go after all.   I hope you have a wonderful time at Disneyland. 

angcmom - So wonderful that you are going to volunteer at GKTW   What a wonderful Christmas surprise   I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Nevada Jen

Lakinbum, It sounds like you are having an absolutely awesome time!  I will be interested to hear whether you can do Magic Kingdom in a day with the Wish Trip GAC.  

camidges, that really sucks.  Hope I am allowed to say that word.  Disneyland will still be great but just not the same.  Maybe they can arrange a special meet and greet or something there for you to make it extra special.

Angcmom, I think you will want the GAC if you are going to use a wheelchair but otherwise, in January, I doubt it will make much of a difference.  It would be different if it was super hot while you were there.  It should be s fun trip!

I think I am more excited for our MAW trip than my wish kid!  Perhaps that is because I am usually the one who has to find the money to pay for these elaborate trips!  I cannot WAIT to be on vacation!


----------



## carebearkidney

lakinbum93 said:


> We are here and just finished our first day in the parks and Mayor Clayton's birthday! Let me just say, no matter how much you are prepared, you can't even imagine how awesome this place is....how awesome Disney is! Favorite at Animal Kingdom was Lion King-I was in tears (could be because we had "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" at our wedding over 15 yrs ago!) and Hollywood Studios was Star Tours but we did not get to finish that park-maybe another day.
> GKTW...there are no words to describe how awesome this place is. And happy. Exhausted but tired and ready for day #2 at Universal. My kids want to move here so they can volunteer here forever. And my 13 yr old asked if she could volunteer while we were staying here! Blessed more than I could have ever imagined!



Totally awesome! So glad y'all are having a wonderful time.  And your daughter - wow.


----------



## carebearkidney

camidges said:


> Sadly, we just recently found out that Ryan's wish trip to Orlando will  not be happening after all...  We had gotten our dates and sent in the paper work for GKTW, when it became apparent to our wish planners that it  wasn't really going to work for Ryan to fly.  Too many near-impossibilities to work out.
> 
> Sooo....  We are sad, but we are now going to make plans to go to Disneyland instead.  Guess it will all be OK, and we will make the best of it!  Now to find out all about Disneyland wish trips~
> 
> Thanks for your help, and all of the info that I have gotten off of this board!



I'm sorry that Disney World did not work out.  We would like to eventually make it over to Disneyland ourselves, but that flight would have been too much on Matthew. I'm sure it will still be filled with Disney magic and I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## kalimom6

So we had our reveal today. The kids had no idea about any of this. The wish grantors are Montana highway patrolman. They are the ones who run the organization. We pulled up to pizza hut and the kids were excited to see the patrol cars there. We got out of the car and I asked the kids if they wanted to go say hi. They all said a big no. Except for Elsa, my wish kid.
We walked over to them and the sargeant asked if they wanted to eat lunch with them. Elsa's face lit up and she ran to him and held his hand. The other kids were not so enthused. We had a nice lunch. They gave all the kids a badge to wear plus stuffed animals, yo-yos, pens, coloring pages. Elsa got the only bear that had an actual Montana highway patrol badge on it. Also a camera, SD card, and case, plus an exspense check. 2

2 more days until we leave!!!


----------



## KaylaM

kalimom6 said:


> Those of you who have just returned from Orlando, or have traveled there at this time of year, what do I pack? I talked to my nephews mom, who lives 2 hours from there, she said he wears shorts during the day and jeans at night if they go anywhere.



A little bit of everything... We wore shorts, pants, long sleeve, short sleeves, jacket, sweatshirts, daughter wore a hat at night, ugg boots and thick socks. Crazy weather and you just don't know.  Warm days and cold days.. The wind seem to be cold and went right through you at times.


----------



## NEmel

kalimom6 said:


> So we had our reveal today. The kids had no idea about any of this. The wish grantors are Montana highway patrolman. They are the ones who run the organization. We pulled up to pizza hut and the kids were excited to see the patrol cars there. We got out of the car and I asked the kids if they wanted to go say hi. They all said a big no. Except for Elsa, my wish kid.
> We walked over to them and the sargeant asked if they wanted to eat lunch with them. Elsa's face lit up and she ran to him and held his hand. The other kids were not so enthused. We had a nice lunch. They gave all the kids a badge to wear plus stuffed animals, yo-yos, pens, coloring pages. Elsa got the only bear that had an actual Montana highway patrol badge on it. Also a camera, SD card, and case, plus an exspense check. 2
> 
> 2 more days until we leave!!!



How exciting!!  Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## newdrama12

angcmom said:


> Her medical condition is thoracic insufficiency caused by congenital scoliosis. One lung is about 3/4 of the size of the other and she currently has a device that is expanding her ribcage so her lung isn't crushed. She does not require an oxygen tank and if you didn't look really close you wouldn't think there was anything wrong. She has surgery every six months and just had #11 about 6 weeks ago. She is completely mobile and does not use a wheelchair. She does get tired but probably not too much more than other kids her age. She has had more pain since this last surgery but who knows how she will be doing two months from now.
> 
> I guess my question is what are your thoughts on getting a GAC based on the above information?
> 
> Thanks!



For the GAC, the cast members will need to know what accommodations you will need. Specific medical conditions won't help in getting one since the cast member probably will have no idea what that is. To request one, you will just go to Guest Services and tell them what is needed and they will do their best.


----------



## angel's momma

Sarah - So glad Elsa had such a special reveal   Hope you have a fantastic trip!


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Tonight is the Christmas party, some of my family is off at animal kingdom but Kyra and I stayed back as she is getting exhausted and needs a bit of a break before we do sea world tomorrow. Everything is so overwhelming and amazing! Words will never explain it! Kyra had her wish day on Tuesday and had a private meet and greet with Belle. She was so in total awe! I also did extra and went to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique and she had the full makeover and photo shoot. She LOVED being pampered! Only a couple more sleeps then we go home  boo!


----------



## OhanaDreams

kalimom6 said:


> So we had our reveal today. The kids had no idea about any of this. The wish grantors are Montana highway patrolman. They are the ones who run the organization. We pulled up to pizza hut and the kids were excited to see the patrol cars there. We got out of the car and I asked the kids if they wanted to go say hi. They all said a big no. Except for Elsa, my wish kid.
> We walked over to them and the sargeant asked if they wanted to eat lunch with them. Elsa's face lit up and she ran to him and held his hand. The other kids were not so enthused. We had a nice lunch. They gave all the kids a badge to wear plus stuffed animals, yo-yos, pens, coloring pages. Elsa got the only bear that had an actual Montana highway patrol badge on it. Also a camera, SD card, and case, plus an exspense check. 2
> 
> 2 more days until we leave!!!



Good job Elsa! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## carebearkidney

kalimom6 said:


> So we had our reveal today. The kids had no idea about any of this. The wish grantors are Montana highway patrolman. They are the ones who run the organization. We pulled up to pizza hut and the kids were excited to see the patrol cars there. We got out of the car and I asked the kids if they wanted to go say hi. They all said a big no. Except for Elsa, my wish kid.
> We walked over to them and the sargeant asked if they wanted to eat lunch with them. Elsa's face lit up and she ran to him and held his hand. The other kids were not so enthused. We had a nice lunch. They gave all the kids a badge to wear plus stuffed animals, yo-yos, pens, coloring pages. Elsa got the only bear that had an actual Montana highway patrol badge on it. Also a camera, SD card, and case, plus an exspense check. 2
> 
> 2 more days until we leave!!!



That sounds awesome! I hope you took pics to share and remember the moment! It's almost time!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Angel's wish granters called yesterday   If all goes well, they plan to meet her 12/8. 




DelanaAndKyra said:


> Tonight is the Christmas party, some of my family is off at animal kingdom but Kyra and I stayed back as she is getting exhausted and needs a bit of a break before we do sea world tomorrow. Everything is so overwhelming and amazing! Words will never explain it! Kyra had her wish day on Tuesday and had a private meet and greet with Belle. She was so in total awe! I also did extra and went to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique and she had the full makeover and photo shoot. She LOVED being pampered! Only a couple more sleeps then we go home  boo!



Yay that you're having an amazing time.   So glad she was so pampered, and met Belle.  Sorry it's going by so fast.  Enjoy the party tonight, and Sea World tomorrow.


----------



## KaylaM

I just came across a surprise.. Well a surprise because I didn't see it until just now. When we went to the Tusker House Restaurant in Animal Kingdom for the character breakfast on our trip, they had Donald outside in back of the restaurant on patio for photos. Typical greet and meet type photo. Well, while eating breakfast, one of the photo assistants brought us my daughters' photo (an 8x10 in cardboard type frame) of her and Donald thirty minutes earlier. I thought that was so nice. I looked at the front (photo) and then the back as it felt weird. There was some kind of frame stand back there or something. Anyway, just now, I took it out of the bag it was in and put it on our counter when I noticed there was a white clear bag inside of the frame on the back with more photos in it. There were 10 additional 4x6 prints with three of them having the text on it saying "Where Dreams Come True". Wow, that was so sweet of them to do that.


----------



## NEmel

Christi~  YEA so exciting!!! 

Talked with Carter's wish granter today and it looks like we won't know anything until the end of December.   Wishes for cruises take longer to approve.  Oh well I guess I will just have to work on my patience, or lack of patience!


----------



## KaylaM

NEmel said:


> Christi~  YEA so exciting!!!
> 
> Talked with Carter's wish granter today and it looks like we won't know anything until the end of December.   Wishes for cruises take longer to approve.  Oh well I guess I will just have to work on my patience, or lack of patience!



Well, hang in there. The day will be here sooner than you think and it WILL be good news!! So excited for you guys... Fingers crossed for good news!!


----------



## Cassondra

Talked with Carter's wish granter today and it looks like we won't know anything until the end of December.   Wishes for cruises take longer to approve.  Oh well I guess I will just have to work on my patience, or lack of patience! [/QUOTE]

Well hang in there. It took a while for ours to be approved. Our wish granter told us that each cruise only allows a certain number of "wish" trips. It took a while for them to get back to us just because they were waiting for verification that we could get on the cruise in the time frame we were looking at.


----------



## Cassondra

KaylaM said:


> I just came across a surprise.. Well a surprise because I didn't see it until just now. When we went to the Tusker House Restaurant in Animal Kingdom for the character breakfast on our trip, they had Donald outside in back of the restaurant on patio for photos. Typical greet and meet type photo. Well, while eating breakfast, one of the photo assistants brought us my daughters' photo (an 8x10 in cardboard type frame) of her and Donald thirty minutes earlier. I thought that was so nice. I looked at the front (photo) and then the back as it felt weird. There was some kind of frame stand back there or something. Anyway, just now, I took it out of the bag it was in and put it on our counter when I noticed there was a white clear bag inside of the frame on the back with more photos in it. There were 10 additional 4x6 prints with three of them having the text on it saying "Where Dreams Come True". Wow, that was so sweet of them to do that.



That was so nice of them!


----------



## kalimom6

carebearkidney said:
			
		

> That sounds awesome! I hope you took pics to share and remember the moment! It's almost time!!!



Yes I took pictures but I only have my tablet right now so I will post when I have my laptop back. The Montana Hope Project is awesome. After we get into their system we are invited to reunions every winter and summer. Its actually this weekend where they rent a huge resort a few hours from us that has natural hot springs. They rent it every year and they put on a big Christmas party. We stay the whole weekend. We miss out this year because WISH TRIP!!! Tomorrow after school we travel 2 hours south where they got us a hotel then leave saturday at 530am...EEK!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

camidges said:


> Sadly, we just recently found out that Ryan's wish trip to Orlando will  not be happening after all...  We had gotten our dates and sent in the paper work for GKTW, when it became apparent to our wish planners that it  wasn't really going to work for Ryan to fly.  Too many near-impossibilities to work out.



Sorry Disneyworld did not work out for him 

I'm sure he will have a magical time in Disneyland though!



kalimom6 said:


> So we had our reveal today. The kids had no idea about any of this.
> 
> 2 more days until we leave!!!



What a fun way to find out

I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!



DelanaAndKyra said:


> Tonight is the Christmas party, some of my family is off at animal kingdom but Kyra and I stayed back as she is getting exhausted and needs a bit of a break before we do sea world tomorrow. Everything is so overwhelming and amazing! Words will never explain it! Kyra had her wish day on Tuesday and had a private meet and greet with Belle. She was so in total awe! I also did extra and went to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique and !



Glad she is having fun! 



angel's momma said:


> Angel's wish granters called yesterday   If all goes well, they plan to meet



How exciting!! I can't wait to hear her official wish!



KaylaM said:


> I just came across a surprise.. Well a surprise because I didn't see it until just now. When we went to the Tusker House Restaurant in Animal Kingdom for the character breakfast on our trip, they had Donald outside in back of the restaurant on patio for photos. Typical greet and meet type photo. Well, while eating breakfast, one of the photo assistants brought us my daughters' photo (an 8x10 in cardboard type frame) of her and Donald thirty minutes earlier. I thought that was so nice. I looked at the front (photo) and then the back as it felt weird. There was some kind of frame stand back there or something. Anyway, just now, I took it out of the bag it was in and put it on our counter when I noticed there was a white clear bag inside of the frame on the back with more photos in it. There were 10 additional 4x6 prints with three of them having the text on it saying "Where Dreams Come True". Wow, that was so sweet of them to do that.



That is so cool!

[QUOTE
Talked with Carter's wish granter today and it looks like we won't know anything until the end of December.   Wishes for cruises take longer to approve.  Oh well I guess I will just have to work on my patience, or lack of patience! [/QUOTE]

Sorry it will take so long... We too are still waiting for would on Star Wars Weekend dates to see when we are going. We have been waiting since the end of May so I understand how hard it is to wait!

Jackie


----------



## mspols

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Tonight is the Christmas party, some of my family is off at animal kingdom but Kyra and I stayed back as she is getting exhausted and needs a bit of a break before we do sea world tomorrow. Everything is so overwhelming and amazing! Words will never explain it! Kyra had her wish day on Tuesday and had a private meet and greet with Belle. She was so in total awe! I also did extra and went to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique and she had the full makeover and photo shoot. She LOVED being pampered! Only a couple more sleeps then we go home  boo!



Trying to decide if I should do the BBB...did she love it?  Dd you eat at the new Be Our Guest restaurant??


----------



## KaylaM

mspols said:


> Trying to decide if I should do the BBB...did she love it?  Dd you eat at the new Be Our Guest restaurant??



I really wanted to get my daughter into BBB, but it was already booked when I called to reserve. I would set it up for your daughter! What girl wouldn't enjoy it, and how often does she get to have something like this? Just my two cents.


----------



## KaylaM

[QUOTE
Talked with Carter's wish granter today and it looks like we won't know anything until the end of December.  Wishes for cruises take longer to approve. Oh well I guess I will just have to work on my patience, or lack of patience! [/QUOTE]

A year ago October is when we started the process with MAW. By December, we found out our first wish wasn't happening. Then we submitted a second wish with dates, and found out those dates didn't work and to let them know of two other dates by February. We submitted them and didn't find out if we were going until mid September. It was constantly on my mind and I couldn't wait to find out. That was about two months before our trip to GKTW. It's difficult, but hopefully you will find out soon. Hang in there, and sure hope you get the cruise!


----------



## NEmel

Thanks all for the kind words!!


----------



## OhanaDreams

Happy Saturday Everyone!

My Buglet is sick in bed today so I am using the time for planning. I have a few questions that I am not finding answers too while searching past threads. Maybe if I post them here someone may be able to help me out.

1. How long does it take to drive from GKTW to the accessible parking at Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Sea World? I would look up driving directions, but I don't know where the accessible parking is located.

2. Once at the accessible parking how long does it take to get to the main entrance of Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Sea World? With the vans in parking lots to pick up visitors is there space to store a large stroller?

Thanks so much everyone. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction with these questions.


----------



## KaylaM

OhanaDreams said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone!
> 
> My Buglet is sick in bed today so I am using the time for planning. I have a few questions that I am not finding answers too while searching past threads. Maybe if I post them here someone may be able to help me out.
> 
> 1. How long does it take to drive from GKTW to the accessible parking at Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Sea World? I would look up driving directions, but I don't know where the accessible parking is located.
> 
> 2. Once at the accessible parking how long does it take to get to the main entrance of Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Sea World? With the vans in parking lots to pick up visitors is there space to store a large stroller?
> 
> Thanks so much everyone. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction with these questions.



There is one parking lot for each area. If you download the family guide off GKTW website, your questions will be answered plus more. Alot of the time depends on traffic and which routes you choose to take (toll or no toll). All parking lots are around 20-35 minutes. From parking lot to monorail/ferry is about 5 min walk, then depending on lines and whether you have to wait for monorail/ferry to arrive the time varies... Its not bad and at even with crowds. 

Sorry I couldn't be more specific, there are just alot of things that play into the times. None of the times bothered me or made my daughter (she has no patience) impatient and it was crowded everywhere. 

Good luck... Have fun....


----------



## angel's momma

KaylaM said:


> There were 10 additional 4x6 prints with three of them having the text on it saying "Where Dreams Come True". Wow, that was so sweet of them to do that.



How wonderful 



NEmel said:


> Talked with Carter's wish granter today and it looks like we won't know anything until the end of December.   Wishes for cruises take longer to approve.  Oh well I guess I will just have to work on my patience, or lack of patience!



Sorry you have longer to wait. 



kalimom6 said:


> The Montana Hope Project is awesome. After we get into their system we are invited to reunions every winter and summer. They rent it every year and they put on a big Christmas party. We stay the whole weekend. We miss out this year because WISH TRIP!!! Tomorrow after school we travel 2 hours south where they got us a hotel then leave saturday at 530am...EEK!!!



So wonderful that do that for the kids.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip.



OhanaDreams said:


> My Buglet is sick in bed today



Hope he is feeling better


----------



## OhanaDreams

KaylaM said:


> There is one parking lot for each area. If you download the family guide off GKTW website, your questions will be answered plus more. Alot of the time depends on traffic and which routes you choose to take (toll or no toll). All parking lots are around 20-35 minutes. From parking lot to monorail/ferry is about 5 min walk, then depending on lines and whether you have to wait for monorail/ferry to arrive the time varies... Its not bad and at even with crowds.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more specific, there are just alot of things that play into the times. None of the times bothered me or made my daughter (she has no patience) impatient and it was crowded everywhere.
> 
> Good luck... Have fun....



Thanks so much Kayla. My hubbie read the family guide, but neglected to fill me in on how detailed it is. Off to dowload that now. 

To angel's momma, Thanks so much for the wishes to Buglet. We are on day 8 of a nasty cold. Hopefully we are nearing the end of the cycle.


----------



## KaylaM

OhanaDreams said:


> Thanks so much Kayla. My hubbie read the family guide, but neglected to fill me in on how detailed it is. Off to dowload that now.
> 
> To angel's momma, Thanks so much for the wishes to Buglet. We are on day 8 of a nasty cold. Hopefully we are nearing the end of the cycle.



Hope your little one feels better soon....


----------



## Lilfoot93

OhanaDreams said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone!
> 
> My Buglet is sick in bed today so I am using the time for planning. I have a few questions
> Thanks so much everyone. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction with these questions.



Sorry to hear Buglet is sick...praying Buglet is better quickly. 

Sorry I can't answer the other questions as we have not been there yet.

Jackie


----------



## nuts4wdw

We had our wish reveal today!!!!! Our wish granters came over with a fantastic mickey cake!!!!!!!! It was perfect, still haven't eaten it because it was so cool!




The wish granters presented a cake, balloons, and some whistles (which scared Prescott terribly) They revealed to Prescott and his brothers that we were going to WDW!!!!




They told us that our month chosen was a go and that they will let us know exact dates later.  So, we ran to the dr., because Prescott was/is not feeling well. Then I came home tonight to work on my disboards stuff. 

So, I stumbled through making my 1st trip report and even put it in my signature. So, go check out my pre-trip report!!! Feel free to add it to the first page. 

Prescott's going to WDW!!!!


----------



## KaylaM

nuts4wdw said:


> We had our wish reveal today!!!!! Our wish granters came over with a fantastic mickey cake!!!!!!!! It was perfect, still haven't eaten it because it was so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wish granters presented a cake, balloons, and some whistles (which scared Prescott terribly) They revealed to Prescott and his brothers that we were going to WDW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They told us that our month chosen was a go and that they will let us know exact dates later.  So, we ran to the dr., because Prescott was/is not feeling well. Then I came home tonight to work on my disboards stuff.
> 
> So, I stumbled through making my 1st trip report and even put it in my signature. So, go check out my pre-trip report!!! Feel free to add it to the first page.
> 
> Prescott's going to WDW!!!!



That is awesome!! How nice of them to make that cake... 

Congrats, and I hope Prescott feels better soon!


----------



## OhanaDreams

nuts4wdw said:


> We had our wish reveal today!!!!! Our wish granters came over with a fantastic mickey cake!!!!!!!! It was perfect, still haven't eaten it because it was so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wish granters presented a cake, balloons, and some whistles (which scared Prescott terribly) They revealed to Prescott and his brothers that we were going to WDW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They told us that our month chosen was a go and that they will let us know exact dates later.  So, we ran to the dr., because Prescott was/is not feeling well. Then I came home tonight to work on my disboards stuff.
> 
> So, I stumbled through making my 1st trip report and even put it in my signature. So, go check out my pre-trip report!!! Feel free to add it to the first page.
> 
> Prescott's going to WDW!!!!



Woohoo Prescott and Family!!!  

So sorry to hear he is not feeling well.  

I am so worried about our reveal. They want to do Buglet's on TV. We are terrified that he would freeze and cry.  

Off to sign on for your pre-trip report.


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

mspols said:
			
		

> Trying to decide if I should do the BBB...did she love it?  Dd you eat at the new Be Our Guest restaurant??



Kyra loved the make over! We just walked in during a quiet time (close to a parade starting) and only waited 15 minutes for it to start. They made sure we got in. We didn't eat at the restaurant it was booked


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

Well we're home from the most amazing trip ever! Words will never describe how great it was and how tired we all are lol the week went by so fast! Now we're home and right back to our normal...Kyra has a really swollen throat so instead of school or her scheduled neurology appointment tomorrow we are off to the doctors to have her checked out as she had a fever too. In hind sight I know how she is with germs and should have pre booked tomorrows appointment before we left for the trip. I will update in more detail about the trip in the next couple of days but in the mean time they really aren't kidding when they say you need to pack an extra bag to come home with. You get ALOT!


----------



## NEmel

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Well we're home from the most amazing trip ever! Words will never describe how great it was and how tired we all are lol the week went by so fast! Now we're home and right back to our normal...Kyra has a really swollen throat so instead of school or her scheduled neurology appointment tomorrow we are off to the doctors to have her checked out as she had a fever too. In hind sight I know how she is with germs and should have pre booked tomorrows appointment before we left for the trip. I will update in more detail about the trip in the next couple of days but in the mean time they really aren't kidding when they say you need to pack an extra bag to come home with. You get ALOT!



So glad you had a great time. Hope Kyra is feeling better soon. Can't wait to see some pictures of your trip!


----------



## kalimom6

We just got back to gktw after being at Sea World from open to close. We are exhausted but had a blast. We are now waiting for Katies Kitchen to deliver dinner. Then off to the pool. 
At sea world we had a special meet and greet with the dolphins and their trainers, that was Elsa's wish. Then, we sat front row in front of platform for shamu show. The gktw button gets you the spot. Although it is a major splash zone, we barely got wet and were able to be just feet away from the killer whales. AWESOME DAY. Meltdowns galore. And we are looking forward to our ritual of ice cream


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:


> I just came across a surprise.. Well a surprise because I didn't see it until just now. When we went to the Tusker House Restaurant in Animal Kingdom for the character breakfast on our trip, they had Donald outside in back of the restaurant on patio for photos. Typical greet and meet type photo. Well, while eating breakfast, one of the photo assistants brought us my daughters' photo (an 8x10 in cardboard type frame) of her and Donald thirty minutes earlier. I thought that was so nice. I looked at the front (photo) and then the back as it felt weird. There was some kind of frame stand back there or something. Anyway, just now, I took it out of the bag it was in and put it on our counter when I noticed there was a white clear bag inside of the frame on the back with more photos in it. There were 10 additional 4x6 prints with three of them having the text on it saying "Where Dreams Come True". Wow, that was so sweet of them to do that.



That's amazing, so nice. I was looking at that restaurant, but in general, I wasn't thinking of breakfast, I'm not sure about getting up, ready, and over to disney for breakfast. Seems like a lot to manage. How was it for you guys?




kalimom6 said:


> We just got back to gktw after being at Sea World from open to close. We are exhausted but had a blast. We are now waiting for Katies Kitchen to deliver dinner. Then off to the pool.
> At sea world we had a special meet and greet with the dolphins and their trainers, that was Elsa's wish. Then, we sat front row in front of platform for shamu show. The gktw button gets you the spot. Although it is a major splash zone, we barely got wet and were able to be just feet away from the killer whales. AWESOME DAY. Meltdowns galore. And we are looking forward to our ritual of ice cream



Sounds just wonderful!! Can't wait!

As for us, sorry for not posting more, it's actually because I only have so much free time in the evening, and am doing lots of reading about Disney on various sites, and planning for our trip. Can't believe we leave in just 10 days!! Tomorrow is Chatterbox's last wish link present! Got them their roll on/carryon luggage, for each girl. Thought about getting princess ones, but really wanted one that had a parent strap for the inevitable carries, especially give the 2 girls. 

I have a question for those that were/are there recently. Is there free wifi at GKTW? I'm wondering about putting on a US cell phone/data package for the time we're down there (have to pay for 30 days). It's a bit expensive so I'd like to get the cheapest package possible. Using free wifi would certainly help.


----------



## onceagain1

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Well we're home from the most amazing trip ever! Words will never describe how great it was and how tired we all are lol the week went by so fast! Now we're home and right back to our normal...Kyra has a really swollen throat so instead of school or her scheduled neurology appointment tomorrow we are off to the doctors to have her checked out as she had a fever too. In hind sight I know how she is with germs and should have pre booked tomorrows appointment before we left for the trip. I will update in more detail about the trip in the next couple of days but in the mean time they really aren't kidding when they say you need to pack an extra bag to come home with. You get ALOT!



Glad you guys had such a great time - yay!! Sorry she's sick already, this is what I suspect may happen with us as well. Chatterbox has gotten sick after only just 2 days of extra fun packed days. Will be trying hard to make her nap. We're packing an empty large duffel bag to use, think that will do?

And PS - how did you find the crowds? Crazy? or not too bad?


----------



## KaylaM

onceagain1 said:


> That's amazing, so nice. I was looking at that restaurant, but in general, I wasn't thinking of breakfast, I'm not sure about getting up, ready, and over to disney for breakfast. Seems like a lot to manage. How was it for you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> It was our 3rd day there, which by then, it was a bit easier than it would have been earlier in the week since we are from California (time difference). We made our reservation for 10:30am, so it wasn't too bad to get up and get over there. GKTW is just a few minutes away. Breakfast was soooo good - best eggs I have ever had, and I am very picky about eggs... They were really good with my daughter - one of the highlights of trip...
Click to expand...


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

onceagain1 said:


> That's amazing, so nice. I was looking at that restaurant, but in general, I wasn't thinking of breakfast, I'm not sure about getting up, ready, and over to disney for breakfast. Seems like a lot to manage. How was it for you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just wonderful!! Can't wait!
> 
> As for us, sorry for not posting more, it's actually because I only have so much free time in the evening, and am doing lots of reading about Disney on various sites, and planning for our trip. Can't believe we leave in just 10 days!! Tomorrow is Chatterbox's last wish link present! Got them their roll on/carryon luggage, for each girl. Thought about getting princess ones, but really wanted one that had a parent strap for the inevitable carries, especially give the 2 girls.
> 
> I have a question for those that were/are there recently. Is there free wifi at GKTW? I'm wondering about putting on a US cell phone/data package for the time we're down there (have to pay for 30 days). It's a bit expensive so I'd like to get the cheapest package possible. Using free wifi would certainly help.





onceagain1 said:


> Glad you guys had such a great time - yay!! Sorry she's sick already, this is what I suspect may happen with us as well. Chatterbox has gotten sick after only just 2 days of extra fun packed days. Will be trying hard to make her nap. We're packing an empty large duffel bag to use, think that will do?
> 
> And PS - how did you find the crowds? Crazy? or not too bad?




Crowds werent too bad at all!. Also as far as the wifi, there is wifi there and the wifi to use as well as password is in the GKTW village guide. Also you can use guest services at the parks to call shuttles if need be. Another thing is I did add an international plan on my phone for 30 days then got down there and my phone had no service at all because my provider was so far away!  actually called the provider today to get the money back as they decided not to tell me about that fact but added anyway. As far as calls in the village...there is long distance in the villas


----------



## onceagain1

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Crowds werent too bad at all!. Also as far as the wifi, there is wifi there and the wifi to use as well as password is in the GKTW village guide. Also you can use guest services at the parks to call shuttles if need be. Another thing is I did add an international plan on my phone for 30 days then got down there and my phone had no service at all because my provider was so far away!  actually called the provider today to get the money back as they decided not to tell me about that fact but added anyway. As far as calls in the village...there is long distance in the villas



Yikes! Okay, have been looking into the plans, but thanks for the heads up, will check about whether they have coverage there.


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:


> onceagain1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing, so nice. I was looking at that restaurant, but in general, I wasn't thinking of breakfast, I'm not sure about getting up, ready, and over to disney for breakfast. Seems like a lot to manage. How was it for you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> It was our 3rd day there, which by then, it was a bit easier than it would have been earlier in the week since we are from California (time difference). We made our reservation for 10:30am, so it wasn't too bad to get up and get over there. GKTW is just a few minutes away. Breakfast was soooo good - best eggs I have ever had, and I am very picky about eggs... They were really good with my daughter - one of the highlights of trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that sounds reasonable, and I think that's the place I've heard someone else say was their favorite place for breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## onceagain1

Oh, another question for those of you that have been. Did you stay at GKTW in the mornings that characters were coming there? If so, were you still able to arrive at parks at decent times?


----------



## kalimom6

Yesterday we grabbed the quick breakfast at ice cream palace. That starts at 745. Then we headed to the theater where mickey was going to be. That starts at 8 and we were the firsts ones there. Then headed to the castle and were second for pluto. Elsa was given a mickey mouse when we checked in here at gktw and mickey signed the foot and pluto signed the hand. We missed goofy and mary poppins as we wanted to get on the road.
Crowds are minimal and no lines for rides, at sea world anyway. And i am so glad I am so glad I packed how i did. 4 shorts, 1 jeans/pants for everyone, not counting jeans we traveled in. We havent worn jeans yet. This is day 4. I checked the weather constantly before we left. We are from Montana so this is perfect weather.
Off to figure out what exactly is on agenda today


----------



## kalimom6

Oh and we got to sea world at 9, opening time.


----------



## jas792

wow  sounds like you are having a great time  -  I cant believe you are getting so much done  so fast with  all the young children you have.
We are still waiting to hear for our dates.  Cant wait till we get them.
Have a great time today
Jo


----------



## jas792

can someone tell me how to start a waiting for dates thread


----------



## DelanaAndKyra

onceagain1 said:


> Yikes! Okay, have been looking into the plans, but thanks for the heads up, will check about whether they have coverage there.



i'm wish rogers, they convinced me before hand it was covered but proved otherwise


----------



## jas792

you can make long distance calls from your Villa in GKTW  for free


----------



## NEmel

jas792 said:


> can someone tell me how to start a waiting for dates thread




The instructions on how to start at PTR are on page 2 of this post.  Not quite sure how you get them listed under the category on page 1.  Mine isn't there so can't help you with that but you can put the link in your signature!


----------



## KaylaM

onceagain1 said:


> Yikes! Okay, have been looking into the plans, but thanks for the heads up, will check about whether they have coverage there.



I was told I would have coverage there, but there were only a few places in the village it worked. It worked every where else, and not at all in our villa, which was the pits. I wish I would have known before hand, which is why I asked them.. LOL! You do get 30 minutes of free phone time in your villa, which came in handy.


----------



## KaylaM

onceagain1 said:


> KaylaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onceagain1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing, so nice. I was looking at that restaurant, but in general, I wasn't thinking of breakfast, I'm not sure about getting up, ready, and over to disney for breakfast. Seems like a lot to manage. How was it for you guys?
> 
> 
> Okay, that sounds reasonable, and I think that's the place I've heard someone else say was their favorite place for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot to do in the morning with my daughter (treatments, feeding, dressing) before leaving the villa and it still wasn't bad on timing. I don't know if I mentioned it, but we did have about 30 minutes to walk around the park near the restaurant to wait for our reservation time to check-in, which they allow you to do so 15 minutes early. So its pretty easy, and a short drive. Good luck, and have fun!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KaylaM

onceagain1 said:


> Oh, another question for those of you that have been. Did you stay at GKTW in the mornings that characters were coming there? If so, were you still able to arrive at parks at decent times?



I always got my daughter up, did everything with her, went to see characters every morning, ate breakfast (but one day) in Gingerbread house and headed to the parks. Even got lost going to Universal Orlando / Island Adventures (our GPS in rent a car was the pits), and that took us an extra 40 minutes and still had plenty of time to enjoy our day. We got back to GKTW for the evening event there with time to rest right before. We planned our day (get ready, characters, breakfast, park(s), rest, evening event) on our busiest days and it was still enjoyable and didn't seem rush. Tell yourself to just go with the flow and enjoy every moment, and not worry about rushing to make it here or there. I was worried one day about being here and there by a certain time and it wasn't nearly as enjoyable nor relaxing as other days. I learned my lesson that day.  Good luck and just have fun.

Oh, and remember, you can't always spend a week in the village, but you can at parks (in the future), so do what all you can at the village, then do what you can at the parks but know you can always come back to the parks. If that makes sense.


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:
			
		

> I always got my daughter up, did everything with her, went to see characters every morning, ate breakfast (but one day) in Gingerbread house and headed to the parks. Even got lost going to Universal Orlando / Island Adventures (our GPS in rent a car was the pits), and that took us an extra 40 minutes and still had plenty of time to enjoy our day. We got back to GKTW for the evening event there with time to rest right before. We planned our day (get ready, characters, breakfast, park(s), rest, evening event) on our busiest days and it was still enjoyable and didn't seem rush. Tell yourself to just go with the flow and enjoy every moment, and not worry about rushing to make it here or there. I was worried one day about being here and there by a certain time and it wasn't nearly as enjoyable nor relaxing as other days. I learned my lesson that day.  Good luck and just have fun.
> 
> Oh, and remember, you can't always spend a week in the village, but you can at parks (in the future), so do what all you can at the village, then do what you can at the parks but know you can always come back to the parks. If that makes sense.



That's a great tip, and so true. I was browsing restaurant reservation openings again today but couldn't commit. I didn't want to tie us to a reservation and thus feel rushed to get there. If u see something come up that we would really like, then maybe I'll book that. 

Thanks for the tips everyone, and keep them coming. Didn't know about free long distance from GKTW. Perhaps only need data/text plan while there (hubby and I text each other alot to communicate with us/kids).


----------



## KaylaM

onceagain1 said:


> That's a great tip, and so true. I was browsing restaurant reservation openings again today but couldn't commit. I didn't want to tie us to a reservation and thus feel rushed to get there. If u see something come up that we would really like, then maybe I'll book that.
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone, and keep them coming. Didn't know about free long distance from GKTW. Perhaps only need data/text plan while there (hubby and I text each other alot to communicate with us/kids).



You can cancel with no charge/penalty up until the evening before your reservation.


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:
			
		

> You can cancel with no charge/penalty up until the evening before your reservation.



Oh that's right! Thanks for reminding me, maybe now I'll feel comfortable making a reservation


----------



## KaylaM

onceagain1 said:


> Oh that's right! Thanks for reminding me, maybe now I'll feel comfortable making a reservation



I felt overwhelmed after making our reservation because of being tied down, but when it was a day or two before, I was looking forward to it.  

Don't forget to go to Hollywood Studios to see the Osborne Family Spectacular of Lights!! It is AMAZING and worth the evening out. We only went in the evening just for that (Animal Kingdom during day), and I only wished we had another free evening to do it again when there because it was just AMAZING!! My daughter loved the lights and music. I could of sat there all night watching it (we stayed two hours just as it was)... That was one of the top highlights of our week...


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:
			
		

> I felt overwhelmed after making our reservation because of being tied down, but when it was a day or two before, I was looking forward to it.
> 
> Don't forget to go to Hollywood Studios to see the Osborne Family Spectacular of Lights!! It is AMAZING and worth the evening out. We only went in the evening just for that (Animal Kingdom during day), and I only wished we had another free evening to do it again when there because it was just AMAZING!! My daughter loved the lights and music. I could of sat there all night watching it (we stayed two hours just as it was)... That was one of the top highlights of our week...



Oh yes, the osbourne lights are definately on the list!  Debating buying tickets for the mickeys very merry Xmas party. Using it as an extra day as you can get in at 4pm. Not sure yet though. Also, have you gone to see the Ice Age (or is it Shrek?) ice sculpture display at the Gaylord Palms hotel? Looks amazing and shows on GKTW website as giving free tickets to wish families. I'm hoping to find time to see them.


----------



## KaylaM

onceagain1 said:


> Oh yes, the osbourne lights are definately on the list!  Debating buying tickets for the mickeys very merry Xmas party. Using it as an extra day as you can get in at 4pm. Not sure yet though. Also, have you gone to see the Ice Age (or is it Shrek?) ice sculpture display at the Gaylord Palms hotel? Looks amazing and shows on GKTW website as giving free tickets to wish families. I'm hoping to find time to see them.



I really wanted to take my daughter to see the Ice show (whichever one its called), but the theater/arena is 9 degrees and even though they give out parka jackets (you bring everything else to keep warm), there is no way my daughter would of enjoyed or stayed healthy in that kind of environment. I was so disappointed as she would of enjoyed seeing it if they had a "warm" area for kids like her. I would of enjoyed it too.  However, it turns out, even if we wanted to, there was no time.


----------



## MOPNB

blessedmom4 said:


> *Anybody going on their Wish Trip during the dates of September 22 to September 29? We have the pleasure of volunteering at GKTW (the ENTIRE FAMILY) on September 23 and while we will not be able to afford Disney Parks, we plan to take full advantage of our Alumni Status while we are in Kissimmee.*




So this is my first post.  I'm a newbie here. 

What does this mean "alumni status?"  My kiddo's wish trip was in 2006.  We are going back to Disney World next fall.

I'd like to go back to GKTW just for a look around.  Anybody ever wear or make a Wish Alumni shirt or something like that to wear to the parks?  Is that weird?

This is such a cool place!


----------



## KaylaM

MOPNB said:


> So this is my first post.  I'm a newbie here.
> 
> What does this mean "alumni status?"  My kiddo's wish trip was in 2006.  We are going back to Disney World next fall.
> 
> I'd like to go back to GKTW just for a look around.  Anybody ever wear or make a Wish Alumni shirt or something like that to wear to the parks?  Is that weird?
> 
> This is such a cool place!



I love that idea.. We just went over Thanksgiving week - my daughters wish trip, and plan to go back next year over Christmas. Would love to wear a Wish Alumni shirt! I saw lots of people wearing wish shirts in Florida, but not Alumni. I didn't even know about the wish shirts until I saw people wearing them in Florida.


----------



## MOPNB

You can get the MAW shirts at Make a Wish's online store.  Then I was thinking of having a friend add the word "Alumni" in rhinestones to my daughter's shirt.


----------



## onceagain1

KaylaM said:


> I really wanted to take my daughter to see the Ice show (whichever one its called), but the theater/arena is 9 degrees and even though they give out parka jackets (you bring everything else to keep warm), there is no way my daughter would of enjoyed or stayed healthy in that kind of environment. I was so disappointed as she would of enjoyed seeing it if they had a "warm" area for kids like her. I would of enjoyed it too.  However, it turns out, even if we wanted to, there was no time.



Oh that's a good point, hmmmm...more for me to consider, I'm not sure our kids would last long either....


----------



## angel's momma

DelanaAndKyra said:


> Well we're home from the most amazing trip ever! Words will never describe how great it was and how tired we all are lol the week went by so fast! Now we're home and right back to our normal...Kyra has a really swollen throat so instead of school or her scheduled neurology appointment tomorrow we are off to the doctors to have her checked out as she had a fever too.




So glad she got her special wish.  Sounds like a fantastic time 



kalimom6 said:


> At sea world we had a special meet and greet with the dolphins and their trainers, that was Elsa's wish. Then, we sat front row in front of platform for shamu show. The gktw button gets you the spot. Although it is a major splash zone, we barely got wet and were able to be just feet away from the killer whales. AWESOME DAY. Meltdowns galore. And we are looking forward to our ritual of ice cream



So glad she got her special wish.  Sounds like a fantastic time.



onceagain1 said:


> Can't believe we leave in just 10 days!!



Now it's just a week 



 MOPNB


----------



## blessedmom4

MOPNB said:


> So this is my first post.  I'm a newbie here.
> 
> What does this mean "alumni status?"  My kiddo's wish trip was in 2006.  We are going back to Disney World next fall.
> 
> I'd like to go back to GKTW just for a look around.  Anybody ever wear or make a Wish Alumni shirt or something like that to wear to the parks?  Is that weird?
> 
> This is such a cool place!



 *To the DIS! 

Anyone who has been on a Wish Trip are ALUMNI! For many, when they return from Disney there is a bit of a letdown feeling and it seems to be magnified after Wish Trips. I never experienced that feeling and I think it is due in part to 

1) I am too busy 
2) I try to stay active on the DIS so I can always feel that excitement of Disney Magic~ I am genuinely happy for others good fortune.
3) We have stayed connected to GKTW, even here in town volunteering to speak about GKTW at local Fundraisers.

We DID have a blessing that popped up in September to go to Kissimmee and took the opportunity to volunteer at GKTW...it was FABULOUS fun! We also went to a party and hung out at the Village having a blast. I felt like I was home.

The GKTW Store has these shirts for Alumni. If I was crafty, I would ABSOLUTELY make shirts!

This is the Alumni Site for those who haven't seen it. 

I hope this info might help someone. We LOVE staying connected and being  involved!*


----------



## Lilfoot93

One of my twins is going in for surgery next Friday and her twin is upset about the fact that she doesn't get a surgery. (Trevor has had 6 and this is Kara's first). I'm not exactly sure how to handle it. Part of me wants to tell her that surgery is NO fun and not something you really want to have to do. But I really can't do that as Trevor will have more surgeries in the future and Kara will now too. Anyone gone through this with their kids? How did you handle it? It was never an issue when it was only Trevor having surgeries but now that her sister "gets" to have one too she wants in on the action! 

Kara will be having a tumor like growth removed from her ear next Friday. We will stay in the hospital overnight. We are praying she does not have hearing loss but we know that it is a very real possibility. Most likely the growth has gone into her ear bones and she will need another surgery to reconstruct her ear so she can hear. But that will be sometime during the summer. Please keep my sweet baby girl in your prayers. 

Trevor goes in the following week for his cardiologist appt. We are praying he does not need surgery this year and he can wait a couple more years before getting a pulmonary valve and conduit. 

Thanks! 
Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

Lilfoot93 said:


> One of my twins is going in for surgery next Friday and her twin is upset about the fact that she doesn't get a surgery. (Trevor has had 6 and this is Kara's first). I'm not exactly sure how to handle it. Part of me wants to tell her that surgery is NO fun and not something you really want to have to do. But I really can't do that as Trevor will have more surgeries in the future and Kara will now too. Anyone gone through this with their kids? How did you handle it? It was never an issue when it was only Trevor having surgeries but now that her sister "gets" to have one too she wants in on the action!
> 
> Kara will be having a tumor like growth removed from her ear next Friday. We will stay in the hospital overnight. We are praying she does not have hearing loss but we know that it is a very real possibility. Most likely the growth has gone into her ear bones and she will need another surgery to reconstruct her ear so she can hear. But that will be sometime during the summer. Please keep my sweet baby girl in your prayers.
> 
> Trevor goes in the following week for his cardiologist appt. We are praying he does not need surgery this year and he can wait a couple more years before getting a pulmonary valve and conduit.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



*No advice, other than make her feel EXTRA special while her twin is inpatient. Who will she be staying with? You can make a big deal of what she gets to do (privately to her of course) while her twin has surgery, a special goody bag, etc. And LOTS of prayers coming your way, it is hard to have more than one ill. *


----------



## blessedmom4

*It only took me 14 months; however, I have FINALLY posted the part of Lisa's Wish Trip where she BECAME FAMOUS at Disney!
*
The link to the page it is posted on is here in 7 posts because of all of the pics:
*Lisa is FINALLY FAMOUS Post 3198 to 3204!*


----------



## onceagain1

For those that have been at GKTW, do the girls tend to dress up in princess dresses when attending the Pirates & Princess tea party, or whatever it is called. I'm out and about right now so don't have the info in front of me. But toys r us has dresses on sale now so I would buy one if I thought it might be used for this event. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lilfoot93

blessedmom4 said:


> *No advice, other than make her feel EXTRA special while her twin is inpatient. Who will she be staying with? You can make a big deal of what she gets to do (privately to her of course) while her twin has surgery, a special goody bag, etc. And LOTS of prayers coming your way, it is hard to have more than one ill. *



Thanks for the prayers! Allie and Trevor will be staying the night at a friends house since we will be leaving early in the morning to get to the hospital. I have been telling Allie how much fun she gets to have without her sister and of course she tells Kara all about it... and visa versa... 4 year olds  Trevor is old enough to know to  keep it to himself what he gets to do while Kara is at the hospital and shortly after for recovery so that is helpful! 

With Kara's upcoming surgery I have forgotten to think about Trev's upcoming cardiology appt. which is great because I always worry when it gets close to his appts! 


Jackie


----------



## kalimom6

onceagain1 said:
			
		

> For those that have been at GKTW, do the girls tend to dress up in princess dresses when attending the Pirates & Princess tea party, or whatever it is called. I'm out and about right now so don't have the info in front of me. But toys r us has dresses on sale now so I would buy one if I thought it might be used for this event.
> Thanks.



We weren't there for that party but I seen a lot of kids dressed up at other parties.


----------



## angel's momma

blessedmom4 said:


> *It only took me 14 months; however, I have FINALLY posted the part of Lisa's Wish Trip where she BECAME FAMOUS at Disney!
> *
> The link to the page it is posted on is here in 7 posts because of all of the pics:
> *Lisa is FINALLY FAMOUS Post 3198 to 3204!*



Judy, that was absolutely amazing!


----------



## kalimom6

We got back on Saturday (12/8) and it's been non stop.  Before I do a full TR I thought I would do a quick one here.
Saturday- 12/1  Got to GKTW, ate hamburgers/hot dogs at Gingerbread house and all were sleeping by the time I got back from orientation at 830!
Sunday- 12/2  Did Elsa's star, got pillows, headed the 2+ hours to the Gulf of Mexico and Siesta Key (#1 beach in USA). That was way to packed for us so we headed a few miles south.  Then met my 10 year old nephew for dinner in Venice, Florida.  Got back just in time for the tail end of the Candy Land game. The kids loved it.
Monday- 12/3  Got to the Ice Cream Palace for quick breakfast at 745, then went to the theater and were first in line for Mickey Mouse.  He signed Elsa's mickey mouse that GKTW gave.  Then Pluto signed the hand.  We got to Sea World at 9.  We decided not to do the dolphin feeding as they surprsed us with a meet and greet after the first dolphin show.  They fed the dolphin then.  We got a family picture with the dolphin jumping behind us!  It was awesome!  Continued....


----------



## kalimom6

Sea World- we spent all day there, we went to the last One Ocean show.  We got the reserved section in front of the platform and only got a few drops wet!  We all were tired, got back to GKTW, ordered Katies Kitchen, went to bed early.
Tuesday- 12/4 We ate breakfast at Gingerbread house, we got to Animal Kingdom around 1030am.  We lasted only 3 hours. The kids wanted to go back to GKTW.  The olders swam while the youngers napped.  Went to Mayor Claytons birthday party.  The kids loved it.
Wednesday- 12/5 We did the horse back riding, then went to a mall for me to do some shopping then headed to Cocoa Beach (Atlantic Coast).  WE LOVED IT!!  We could have stayed there all day.  We had to be back at GKTW for kids night out that started at 6.  We all loved it, a break for us, and the kids having organized play.  Then Mayor Clayton tuck-in.  They thought that was great.
Thursday- 12/6 Legoland.  We got there at opening (10) and it was dead all day.  No lines.  The only thing that is that there isn't much shade.  So we were glad it wasn't packed! Continued...


----------



## kalimom6

The kids loved Legoland.  We headed back to GKTW and got ready for the Christmas party.  We ate a big dinner, then went to see santa.  The kids were pumped with their presents.  We stayed for the parade then headed back to the villa for bed.
Friday- 12/7  Last day.  We had planned to do Gatorland after checking out but we did a low key day at the village then headed to the airport.  

We got SO MUCH stuff at the village that we filled the extra large duffel we brought and had to go buy another bag!  Sea World over loaded us with souvies.  Then the surprises at the village.  At the airport the kids reminded us that they never bought a souvie.  So we went to the Sea World store there and they picked something out.  
We got stranded in Salt Lake City friday night after circling our destination airport a few times before closing the airport.  Stranded without luggage with 6 kids!  Fun Fun.  
Well, as soon as I get all my things together I will post my trip report with pictures.


----------



## onceagain1

kalimom6 said:


> The kids loved Legoland.  We headed back to GKTW and got ready for the Christmas party.  We ate a big dinner, then went to see santa.  The kids were pumped with their presents.  We stayed for the parade then headed back to the villa for bed.
> Friday- 12/7  Last day.  We had planned to do Gatorland after checking out but we did a low key day at the village then headed to the airport.
> 
> We got SO MUCH stuff at the village that we filled the extra large duffel we brought and had to go buy another bag!  Sea World over loaded us with souvies.  Then the surprises at the village.  At the airport the kids reminded us that they never bought a souvie.  So we went to the Sea World store there and they picked something out.
> We got stranded in Salt Lake City friday night after circling our destination airport a few times before closing the airport.  Stranded without luggage with 6 kids!  Fun Fun.
> Well, as soon as I get all my things together I will post my trip report with pictures.



Love LOVE your mini trip report - thanks!!! We're leaving on Thursday, it's getting close for us. Sounds like GKTW is fabulous, as everyone says! We're going to SeaWorld too (along with Disney and Univeral), it sounds wonderful!!

...however, so sorry about the airport business with all the kids....I hope we don't have that happen....I'm scared!!


----------



## NEmel

kalimom6 said:


> The kids loved Legoland.  We headed back to GKTW and got ready for the Christmas party.  We ate a big dinner, then went to see santa.  The kids were pumped with their presents.  We stayed for the parade then headed back to the villa for bed.
> Friday- 12/7  Last day.  We had planned to do Gatorland after checking out but we did a low key day at the village then headed to the airport.
> 
> We got SO MUCH stuff at the village that we filled the extra large duffel we brought and had to go buy another bag!  Sea World over loaded us with souvies.  Then the surprises at the village.  At the airport the kids reminded us that they never bought a souvie.  So we went to the Sea World store there and they picked something out.
> We got stranded in Salt Lake City friday night after circling our destination airport a few times before closing the airport.  Stranded without luggage with 6 kids!  Fun Fun.
> Well, as soon as I get all my things together I will post my trip report with pictures.



Sounds like you had an awesome trip!!  You got in a lot of great memories.  Looking forward to your full trip report and pictures!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Blessed, that sounds absolutely amazing!  We leave in 26 days and I hear they are trying to arrange a private audience with Mickey Mouse for my DD.  I really hope they can do it.  I know it will be her dream come true!

Kali, it sounds like you had an awesome trip!  I can't wait to take DD to Sea World.  We always skip it because the cost is just not worth it for us with DD's vision limitations.  I am really hopeful that the Wish button will get her some close up access.


----------



## angel's momma

Sarah - Glad you had such a wonderful trip, can't wait to read the full report.  Sorry you got stranded at the airport. 



Nevada Jen said:


> We leave in 26 days and I hear they are trying to arrange a private audience with Mickey Mouse for my DD.  I really hope they can do it.  I know it will be her dream come true!
> 
> I can't wait to take DD to Sea World.  We always skip it because the cost is just not worth it for us with DD's vision limitations.  I am really hopeful that the Wish button will get her some close up access.



I hope DD's dream comes true, and also that she'll get the close up access at Sea World.


----------



## kalimom6

onceagain1 said:
			
		

> Love LOVE your mini trip report - thanks!!! We're leaving on Thursday, it's getting close for us. Sounds like GKTW is fabulous, as everyone says! We're going to SeaWorld too (along with Disney and Univeral), it sounds wonderful!!
> 
> ...however, so sorry about the airport business with all the kids....I hope we don't have that happen....I'm scared!!



Just make sure you pack some extra clothes in your carry on. I wish i had put an extra shirt and undies for everyone but i wanted to travel light. And we were glad it happened on the way home instead of the way there.


----------



## lakinbum93

Got back 4 days ago and STILL trying to get unpacked! Let me just say for those of you about to go on your trip, be prepared to be blessed beyond your wildest imagination! GKTW is an absolutely amazing place...like no other. I was in tears so many times over the week that we were there out of pure joy and happiness!
Quick run-down of our schedule:
11/26 Travel
Greeted by a GKTW volunteer...so awesome, got our rental car and headed to village. Get used to hearing "welcome home!" When we checked in at 10:30 that night we were starving and they had a sack full of food from Boston Market for us. Yum!  
11-27 Breakfast @ GKTW, Nick pics, orientation then off to Animal Kingdom.
 Highlight was Lion King...I was in tears during "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" We played that song at our wedding 15 years ago!
Tip: They have alot of really cool stuff in the shops from different countries. If you want to buy it, buy it when you see it because you will never see it again! Use the package pick-up so you don't have to carry it around the parks.
Then off to Hollywood Studios. Didn't get to do everything we wanted, but the main reaso  we were there was for Star Tours and the Padawan Training. Kaston was chosen and was the last to fight Darth Vader before it started raining and they stopped the show. He was also chosen as a volunteer for the Animal Actors show.
Highlight was the Star Tours Ride and of course the Padawan Training.
Tip: if you have a Star Wars fan, sign up for the Padawan Training as soon as you get there. The spots fill up quick, although being GKTW they will make it work.  
11/28 Breakfast at GKTW then Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure. It was ALOT to do in one day and didn't get near done what we wanted. Spent WAY too much time in Harry Potter world and we aren't even HP fans. It was really cold that day. Highlight was the roller coaster that had music in the head rests!
Had dinner at GKTW and caught the end of the birthday party...SO FUN!
Tip: do NOT wear flip flops if you have bad ankles (my feet didn't hurt at all and I live in Reefs year round, but my old gymnast ankles were very unforgiving! I was in braces the rest of trip, rubbing in icy hot and ice baths and downing ibueprofen the rest of the trip!) 
11/29 slept in and had a great lunch at Katies Kitchen. Hung out at the village, swam, putt-putt, pool, video games. Then went on an air boat tour and saw wild gators and bald eagle and held my first gator! Did the star and pillow, got nails done and tatoos, dinner at GKTW and then the Christmas party. SO FUN!
Highlight-seeing so much happiness and joy and dancing at the party!
Tip: Give yourself a day at the village to rest if you can. 
11/30 Breakfast at GKTW then off to Epcot. We had booked an air tour with Mauiva a couple of days before and they got us in a day after we had planned but it was do worth it! Kaston and I went up first and he actually got to pilot the plane! We flew over all the parks...it was awesome! Then our daughter and the Husband's favorite park by far! It is more adult centered and he had fun tasting beer from each country!

Done at the dentist, so I will finish up later!


----------



## angel's momma

lakinbum93 - So glad that you had such a wonderful trip.   Sorry about your ankles   Hope you get unpacked soon.


----------



## onceagain1

Lakin, thanks for the mini update. Love reading these!! We have almost 2 days for universal but will make sure not to over do it, so as to ensure enough time for GKTW. We leave in 2 days. Currently at chatterbox's Christmas concert, waiting for it to start. I had to make sure we didn't miss her concert when booking dates for the wish. As of tonight, it will be all thoughts on wishes!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

angel's momma said:


> Judy, that was absolutely amazing!





Nevada Jen said:


> Blessed, that sounds absolutely amazing!  We leave in 26 days and I hear they are trying to arrange a private audience with Mickey Mouse for my DD.  I really hope they can do it.  I know it will be her dream come true!



*Thank you Jen and Christi! Christi, you are always so sweet to include everyone. Jen I am CERTAIN your DD will get her private meet with MM! No matter what  special treats come your way, each and every wish trip is special...it truly is. When things don't go as planned, just take a deep breath and remind yourself how awesome it is to be away from all of the medical stuff. It truly WILL sustain you through many difficult days ahead. For those leaving soon...you are in for the trip of a lifetime. *


----------



## mspols

Hello everyone

I so love reading everyone's reports... They all sound so magical.  I can not believe we leave Jan 3.... And I do not have a set plan!!  Any favorites for meals in the parks?  I think my boys would love to go to gatorland if we get the chance.  It seems there is so much to do that there won't be enough time or energy ....

Mandy


----------



## kalimom6

mspols said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I so love reading everyone's reports... They all sound so magical.  I can not believe we leave Jan 3.... And I do not have a set plan!!  Any favorites for meals in the parks?  I think my boys would love to go to gatorland if we get the chance.  It seems there is so much to do that there won't be enough time or energy ....
> 
> Mandy



We, on purpose, did not schedule a lot of stuff.  I knew it would be too much with all 6 kids, especially our wish child.  Her wish was Sea World and after that day, all she wanted was to go home.  So that meant we had to change a few things.  We had hoped to do Gatorland on the day we left.  We didnt have to be at the airport until 4pm.  But we were so exhausted and not ready to leave the village, that we just stayed there.  The only thing on schedule we kept was Legoland as they were closed some of the other days.


----------



## NEmel

Our local carousel cares for MAW today raised $14,000!   The radiothon in our nearby city last week raised $45,800!!  They were able to grant 6 wishes last week.  So excited that people are so generous!


----------



## angel's momma

mspols said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I so love reading everyone's reports... They all sound so magical.  I can not believe we leave Jan 3.... And I do not have a set plan!!  Any favorites for meals in the parks?  I think my boys would love to go to gatorland if we get the chance.  It seems there is so much to do that there won't be enough time or energy ....
> 
> Mandy



So excited your trip is so close - I'm sure your trip will be magical as well.   A set plan isn't always necessary, it all depends on your family.  We met a little girl at clinic that went to GKTW this summer, and she was just so happy swimming there that her family ended up spending most of the days at GKTW.


----------



## disneymom04

Good Morning,

Sitting here planning our wish trip that we will hopefully be taking in early February.  Staying at GKTW. 
 I have a quick question.  If we check out of GKTW on Friday, could we still use one of our Disney tickets on Saturday.  I realize we probably wouldn't get special GKTW attention.... but will the ticket still be valid?
JUst want to soak up as much of GKTW as possible and then stay an extra day to do MK.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## kalimom6

disneymom04 said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> 
> Sitting here planning our wish trip that we will hopefully be taking in early February.  Staying at GKTW.
> I have a quick question.  If we check out of GKTW on Friday, could we still use one of our Disney tickets on Saturday.  I realize we probably wouldn't get special GKTW attention.... but will the ticket still be valid?
> JUst want to soak up as much of GKTW as possible and then stay an extra day to do MK.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Our disney tickets from GKTW have an ex date of 2014!! Im not sure if they allow that or anything. Our universal tickets expire this coming friday, 12/14/12, a week after we checked out of GKTW.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

disneymom04 said:


> I have a quick question.  If we check out of GKTW on Friday, could we still use one of our Disney tickets on Saturday.  I realize we probably wouldn't get special GKTW attention.... but will the ticket still be valid?


Yes.

Disney tickets are valid for the number of days on the ticket for up to 14 days from date of first use.  

So if your first use is a Sunday, the last possible day o use is the second Saturday following, or when you have used all your entries, or the "not valid after" date (if any) printed on the ticket, whichever comes first.


----------



## kalimom6

Cheshire Figment said:


> Yes.
> 
> Disney tickets are valid for the number of days on the ticket for up to 14 days from date of first use.
> 
> So if your first use is a Sunday, the last possible day o use is the second Saturday following, or when you have used all your entries, or the "not valid after" date (if any) printed on the ticket, whichever comes first.



I have a question...the exp dates say 2014 on the back.  So if you do not use them at all during your trip, can you save them?  This doesnt pertain to us, but at GKTW I was visiting with another parent as our children played together at the train station.  She said they were going to use their 2 days of Universal, 1 day at Sea World, 1 day at Legoland, then a day at the village.  She said she was going to save the Disney World tickets for a later date beings as they dont expire for 2 years.  Is that possible?  We have no plans to go back in the next 2 years so it doesnt pertain to us (we have other big trips planned).


----------



## Nurserynurse

Hi! I'm Holly. I'm new to both this thread and the DISboards, so bear with me. I'm mom to Austin (5) & Evan (3), and wife to Dan. Austin was diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia on 1/20/10 and is scheduled to finish treatment on 3/26/13. Woo hoo! He has been saying for some time now that he wants to "go to the castle and see the fireworks." Every time a Disney movie comes on and they show the castle in the beginning he says he wants to go there. When we were referred to Make-A-Wish and they found out what he wanted, we made the (hard) decision to wait until he went off-treatment to go. He has been pretty dependant on IVIg (antibodies) to stay healthy and not have constant fevers. 

Well...

I spoke with our MAW coordinator yesterday, and we have decided on the date of 4/6/13 to leave for Florida!!! 4/8/13 is Evan's birthday, and we thought that would be a great way to make this special for him too! We are sooooo excited! I haven't been to Disney since 2000 (I was there twice in the same year and those were the only times I have ever been there. My parents had planned a trip for November, and my sister won a Disney Cruise from McDonalds, so we went on that in August and spent a few days in Disney afterwards.), and my husband hasn't been to Disney since around the same time.

Anyhow, I have been reading through some posts and got some great tips/ideas. Thank you all! Any advice you have will be appreciated. I do have a question...

Since his wish is seeing the fireworks at the castle, is there any way to make this more special? Is there something with the castle we could plan for or a special place to see the fireworks from? Because this is the main part of his wish, I would love to make it as special as possible, I'm just not sure of what to ask for or do!

Thanks in advance! I have enjoyed just dipping my toes in this thread, and hope to learn a lot before our trip!

Holly
www.caringbridge.org/visit/austindaniel


----------



## angel's momma

Hi disneymom04 - Have fun planning   Do you have a pre-trip report?





  Holly. Sorry Austin, and your family, has gone through so much. So glad he is almost done with treatment, and that he's getting his wish to go to the castle & see the fireworks, and for his birthday - yay!.   Sorry I don't have the answers you need, but this thread is full of very helpful people.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

kalimom6 said:


> I have a question...the exp dates say 2014 on the back.  So if you do not use them at all during your trip, can you save them?  This doesnt pertain to us, but at GKTW I was visiting with another parent as our children played together at the train station.  She said they were going to use their 2 days of Universal, 1 day at Sea World, 1 day at Legoland, then a day at the village.  She said she was going to save the Disney World tickets for a later date beings as they dont expire for 2 years.  Is that possible?  We have no plans to go back in the next 2 years so it doesnt pertain to us (we have other big trips planned).


Yes.  Normally Disney MYW tickets remain valid until they first go through a turnstile, and then are valid for up to 14 days.  However, the tickets you get at GKTW are complimentary (free) tickets from Disney and must be used before their expiration date or until all entries are used up, whichever comes first.


----------



## disneymom04

Thanks everybody for the replies.  Glad to hear this.

Angelsmama, no I do not have a pretrip report.  I am so busy... I have my 3 year old wish child plus 3 older children and I barely have time to sit and ask questions. 

But I will definitely be coming here more often as February approaches.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Cassondra

Nurserynurse said:


> Hi! I'm Holly. I'm new to both this thread and the DISboards, so bear with me. I'm mom to Austin (5) & Evan (3), and wife to Dan. Austin was diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia on 1/20/10 and is scheduled to finish treatment on 3/26/13. Woo hoo! He has been saying for some time now that he wants to "go to the castle and see the fireworks." Every time a Disney movie comes on and they show the castle in the beginning he says he wants to go there. When we were referred to Make-A-Wish and they found out what he wanted, we made the (hard) decision to wait until he went off-treatment to go. He has been pretty dependant on IVIg (antibodies) to stay healthy and not have constant fevers.
> 
> Well...
> 
> I spoke with our MAW coordinator yesterday, and we have decided on the date of 4/6/13 to leave for Florida!!! 4/8/13 is Evan's birthday, and we thought that would be a great way to make this special for him too! We are sooooo excited! I haven't been to Disney since 2000 (I was there twice in the same year and those were the only times I have ever been there. My parents had planned a trip for November, and my sister won a Disney Cruise from McDonalds, so we went on that in August and spent a few days in Disney afterwards.), and my husband hasn't been to Disney since around the same time.
> 
> Anyhow, I have been reading through some posts and got some great tips/ideas. Thank you all! Any advice you have will be appreciated. I do have a question...
> 
> Since his wish is seeing the fireworks at the castle, is there any way to make this more special? Is there something with the castle we could plan for or a special place to see the fireworks from? Because this is the main part of his wish, I would love to make it as special as possible, I'm just not sure of what to ask for or do!
> 
> Thanks in advance! I have enjoyed just dipping my toes in this thread, and hope to learn a lot before our trip!
> 
> Holly
> www.caringbridge.org/visit/austindaniel




Welcome Holly! So glad to hear everything is going ok for Austin. And yay for his wish! He will love the fireworks there. When we went before we watched them from right under the castle and from Ohana. I would suggest asking your wish planner if you haven't already. They may have some inside info on that or you could call disney world and ask a cast member. Just explain the situation and see if they have any suggestions. I just searched on the disney mom's panel and came across two options of things to book. There is the "pirates and pals firework voyage" or the "tomorrow land terrace firework dessert party" both look really neat but do require a reservation. Depending on what parks you guys go to Epcot also has an amazing fireworks and hollywood studios has a show called fantasmic. I hope that helps a little. Good luck planning! I can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## mspols

My wish coordinator is trying to set up a princess character meal last minute...she asked me which one but I did not even know which I should tell her  Any suggestions?  She really loves all the princesses.
Also does anyone know if GKTW has waterpark passes?


----------



## kalimom6

mspols said:
			
		

> My wish coordinator is trying to set up a princess character meal last minute...she asked me which one but I did not even know which I should tell her  Any suggestions?  She really loves all the princesses.
> Also does anyone know if GKTW has waterpark passes?



Yes they have waterpark passes. Aquatica and Wet n Wild waterparks. We had thought of going but knew it would be too cold in the air to go.
No help on the character meal


----------



## 2012bella13

Hello Everyone, I just found this thread.

My beautiful daughter was granted her Make a Wish trip to Disney World in May 9th 2011. She has Evans Syndrome, but she is stable right now. We are planning a return trip to Disney World in a few months, Feb. I am researching everything & that is how I came across this thread. I have not got to read anything else except the first post.

God Bless!!!


----------



## 2012bella13

When we went last yr I knew nothing, our MAW volunteer just told us that everything would be planned & not to worry. I found out though when we got to GKTW that there was not anything planned, you just kinda of did what you wanted. I was expecting the CMeals, Cinderella's Castle, ect. ect., I found out that you needed a credit card for reservations for any meals, & this needed to be done in advance. I remember our MAW volunteer asking us if we had a credit card but she did not say why, if I knew this I could have planned something better for my little girl, like BBB & Cinderella's Table. 

Just check out all of the sites & talk to your volunteer. We still had a wonderful time, it was 96 degrees everyday, so our time in the parks was not long. My daughter was only 3yrs old so she was pretty scared of the rides, what she wanted to do was meet & greets, & she loved Mickey Mouse Club house at HS.
She loved the village the most, she really liked the sprays & the Christmas parade.

Now we are planning a return trip, she has been wishing on the moon to go back to Disney World, she is wanting to eat at Cinderella's castle.  I already have our advance reservations & staying at AOA in the cars suites, she loves CARS.

Tip: if you are planning on going to Magic Kingdom, do not go on a Monday, check out a touring calander on a site touringplans.com, it cost a small fee but I think it will be worth it.

we did go to Gatorland the second day, she liked it, it was a little calmer than MK & then we went to HS, Sea World & Ak, we did not make it to Universal Studios. I gave back the tickets< I did not think we would be back in the area again.

I wish that I had done some more digging around before we went, I also found out I could have had someone come with us to help, we would have had to pay for her way, meals & tickets, but she could have stay in the villa with us.

If I think of more I will post.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Nurserynurse said:


> Hi! I'm Holly. I'm new to both this thread and the DISboards, so bear with me. I'm mom to Austin (5) & Evan (3), and wife to Dan. Austin was diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia on 1/20/10 and is scheduled to finish treatment on 3/26/13. Woo hoo! He has been saying for some time now that he wants to "go to the castle and see the fireworks." Every time a Disney movie comes on and they show the castle in the beginning he says he wants to go there. When we were referred to Make-A-Wish and they found out what he wanted, we made the (hard) decision to wait until he went off-treatment to go. He has been pretty dependant on IVIg (antibodies) to stay healthy and not have constant fevers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance! I have enjoyed just dipping my toes in this thread, and hope to learn a lot before our trip!
> 
> Holly
> www.caringbridge.org/visit/austindaniel



 

Jackie


----------



## NEmel

WeLCoMe Holly!!  So sorry to hear about Austin (I have an Austyn too!)  Glad his treatment will be done in a few months and that he was granter a MAW! 


Our wish granter brought out our MAW shirts Sunday!!  Our chapter has a whole rainbow of colors!  Bryans is bright yellow with black printing, mine is bright orange with white, Austyn's is red with black and Carter's is bright teal blue with white.  We should look very colorful and stand out!  I will have to take a pic of them and post.


----------



## Nevada Jen

I am so excited to get our MAW t-shirts! We really have not had much communication from our Wish grantors.  I hope they don't forget us! We got our "Welcome Package" in the mail from GKTW yesterday.  It was really just a brochere.  But it has our checkin date on it so I am assuming it is correct!  15 more days till we leave!  I really need to get sewing if I am going to have even half of my t-shirts I planned finished!

DD fell asleep in the car on the way to school today.  And I am somewhat freaked out over it.  I am so incredibly worried something is going to happen to her before the trip.  Which I guess is a step in the right direction because I haven't worried that this would be her last trip ever (yes, I cannot even type the "D" word) in at least 2 weeks.  Of course, I am now.  Hmmm. . . perhaps I should add "Get anxiety meds" to my to do list?


----------



## 2012bella13

when we were at GKTW last yr, I also found out that a few people took an extra week, of course they did not stay at the village, but they took advantage of the free tickets. They went to places like Gatorland, Sea World, Bush Gardens, Legoland & saved the Disney & Universal tickets for the second week.

We are planning to go to Disney World & to visit the village when we go in Feb. I have talked to GKTW & they said that it would be okay, we just need to go to the office & get a visitors badge. I am planning on buying the GKTW Alumni t-shirts. I wore out our MAW t-shirts.

LAST YEARS TRIP REPORT

We arrived on a Sunday, /dh&dd fished at the pond & we stayed at the village, Monday morning we went to MK, big mistake, worse day to go, dd had a melt down, to hot 96 degrees, after 3hrs was back at the village, did not go back to the parks, Tuesday went to Gatorland, Wed. went to Hollywood Studio's, DD loved it, was not packed, Thursday went to Sea World, back in time for GKTW Christmas Parade & Santa, Friday went to Animal Kingdom. My daughter loved the the Meet & Greets, & parades.  We spent most of our time at the village because of the heat, she loved the pool. 

I am taking her back in Feb., I am planning a celebration of good health( she is in remission) & her 5th birthday. 

To all of you that have not made that WISH TRIP yet, MAY YOU HAVE A SAFE TRIP & GOD BE WITH YOU!  GKTW WILL TOUCH YOUR HEART IN SO MANY WAYS!


----------



## lakinbum93

Finally have time to finish up the rest of our trip report....
So that Friday Nov 30, we did the Mauiva Air Tour and it was perfect! Kaston got to pilot the plane over Epcot, Universal, etc. and it was awesome! We then headed to Epcot. As I was saying in my earlier post, it was mine and my husbands fav park as it is geared towards adults, although our kids LOVED Mission Space! Saw the Candlelight Processional with Whoopie Goldburg. Loved all the foods and drinks and music and shopping (although we only bought a blanket). The Epcot fireworks were the very best of all parks, IMO. 
Best ride at Epcot: Mission Space
Most magical: fireworks show
Tip: Save money on food by buying 1 thing from each country and sharing it. Although you may only get 1 or 2 bites, you'll be full and have had tried at least 1 thing you've never had before! 
Sat Dec 1: Magic Kingdom
Breakfast at GKTW
It is amazing. The nostalgia is amazing (although the fam did not like the Tiki Hut too much!) It was SUPER packed as they were filming the Christmas Day parade and they did not have the regular scheduled parades that day (super bummed) except the electric light parade. 
Highlight: Space Mountain and fireworks
Tip: Utilize the train. It's a huge place and the train makes stops around the park. 

Sunday Dec 2: breakfast at GKTW, checked out, had ice cream one last time, went to House of Hope, so sad to leave   We then headed to Sea World!
We got to feed the dolphins and they sat us front and center at the Shamu Christmas show. We were not just splashed, but soaked! It was the end of the night so it was OK. Also, don't forget the Polar Express. That was fun. Kaston finally got up enough nerve to try a roller coaster and we ended up riding both coasters twice because he loved it so much! 
Highlight: Shamu Show
Tip: if you do not want to get wet, politely ask the greeter to sit you somewhere else but still close. 

After Sea World we didn't have a plan so we just winged it the rest of the week (we extended). We decided to drive to Cocoa Beach that night and wake up to the sun rise over the Atlantic. My family had never seen the ocean so it was a magical time for them! We swam and relaxed and collected sea shells. Just what we needed.
Tip: Stay at the La Quinta by the Pier...it was awesome and only $100 night, ocean front, hot breakfast included, heated pool.
Tip: watch out for jellies!
Tues Dec 4: Went to Kennedy Space Center (we asked for tickets before we left). We only had about 3 hours so we didn't get to see everything. Was pretty great though.
Highlight: the bus tour
Tip: allow more than 3 hours!
The reason we only had 3 hours is we were to be back in Orlando by 2:00 to meet up with professional wakeboarder Shaun Murray AT HIS HOUSE!!! Shaun Murray is to wakeboarding like Shaun White is to snowboarding. And he invited us to his house and Kaston boarded with him behind his personal boat AT HIS HOUSE!! It was an amazing experience for him as well as us! 
After about 3 hours hanging with Shaun and his family, we headed to Clearwater Beach! We stayed there Tues and Wed night and got to see the sun set on the Gulf! While on our way there, we discovered Clearwater Marine Aquarium, home of Winter the Dolphin and the place where they filmed the movie Dolphin Tale! What an awesome treat it was for us! Although we had to pay for tickets for once, it was well worth the drive and the money!
Highlight of Clearwater: the seafood! Frenchy's is the best! 
Tip: They have awesome street performers and vendors every night by the pier. The Gulf is calmer than the Atlantic so the kids loved snorkeling for sea shells! WalGreens has great souveniers!
Thursday we drove back to Orlando, hit a couple of outlet stores (13 y.o. request) and checked in to Disney's All Star Music Resort. It was AMAZING!!! Nobody does it like Disney guys! This was the cheapest Disney hotel we could find and it was awesome! The kids swam a bit then we headed to Downtown Disney for dinner. It is an amazing place and I so wish we would have gotten there earlier in the day. We could have spent all day there. 
Highlight: the World's Largest Disney Store (although it was complete madness!!)
Tip: If you have older kids that want to Disney Quest, give yourself plenty of time. We didn't understand what it really was and waited too long to check it out. Do your research.
Fri: checked out and headed home!

What an amazing trip we had...once in a lifetime!

Tips I've learned since being home...
it's OK if you didn't get to do everything-it gives you the opportunity to have an excuse to go back! 
Photopass: UTILIZE IT!! Have a picture made by everyone you see with a camera, when you see them because they won't be there later! We got some great pics but passed a few photographers that we shouldn't have. It is complimentary and when you order your disk online it is free. You can either do the disk or just download. I downloaded and it would have been $169!!!!
If you see something you want to buy in the parks, buy it when you see it because you can't find most of it online! I was totally and super sad about this. 
Take lots of pictures and write down what you did for the day at the end of he day so you can remember it. But don't get too caught up in it and end up missing the magical moments!

Go with he flow. That's part of the adventure (or at least for us planners) Do your homework and have some sort of plan to manage your time appropriately, but things will change, and you will be tired, so just go with it. We did this...I was the Commander and the Husband was the Navigator. I told him what was on the agenda and he made it happen to the best of his ability. He navigated the parks and maps and took care of food. We never made reservations and did just fine. We just didn't do any formal dining in the parks...we saved that for the ocean! 
Once we got into the parks, he just took over. I told him what we were wanting to see and do and he led us. It was a great partnership! Although not everything was "checked off the list" some of it was beyond his control and I was OK with that. And don't forget, my kids are 10 and 13 so we were able to really pack it in. It was tiring but we just pushed forward and had time to relax at the beach! (and a few drinks here and there helped too! Epcot has great margaritas in Mexico!)

Sooooo excited for you all to go on  your trips! Just wait for the most magical time of you and your families lives!


----------



## mspols

Thank you for posting your trip report..love it!  I can not believe we leave in 16 days...WOW!


----------



## aym4Him

Hi y'all!! I know... I haven't been on in ages and I promise I'll be back. Life got really busy. I owe a TR & I'll do it after the holidays 

Just wanted to let you know that DAVID IS ON HIS WISH TRIP!!! They are at GKTW as we speak. He has a lil virus that sort of knocked him down when they got there but he has met Woody & Mickey and the pics I saw were adorable!!!

Pray he feels perky and happy for the rest of his trip & that his family has the time of their lives!!!

Now, I'm gonna get back to catching up on all y'all's posts while we wait on the ped ophthalmologist. (E's eyes didn't fare so well at his 4 yr well check. Really hoping its nothing but glasses aren't the end of the world). 

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

lakinbum93 said:


> Finally have time to finish up the rest of our trip report....
> So that Friday Nov 30, we did the Mauiva Air Tour and it was perfect! Kaston got to pilot the plane over Epcot, Universal, etc. and it was awesome! We then headed to Epcot. As I was saying in my earlier post, it was mine and my husbands fav park as it is geared towards adults, although our kids LOVED Mission Space! Saw the Candlelight Processional with Whoopie Goldburg. Loved all the foods and drinks and music and shopping (although we only bought a blanket). The Epcot fireworks were the very best of all parks, IMO.
> 
> What an amazing trip we had...once in a lifetime!
> 
> Tips I've learned since being home...
> it's OK if you didn't get to do everything-it gives you the opportunity to have an excuse to go back!
> Photopass: UTILIZE IT!! Have a picture made by everyone you see with a camera, when you see them because they won't be there later! We got some great pics but passed a few photographers that we shouldn't have. It is complimentary and when you order your disk online it is free. You can either do the disk or just download. I downloaded and it would have been $169!!!!
> If you see something you want to buy in the parks, buy it when you see it because you can't find most of it online! I was totally and super sad about this.
> Take lots of pictures and write down what you did for the day at the end of he day so you can remember it. But don't get too caught up in it and end up missing the magical moments!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo excited for you all to go on  your trips! Just wait for the most magical time of you and your families lives!



Thanks for sharing your trip report! I can't wait until it is our turn to go! Now only if they would release SWW dates... We have been waiting since last May! 



aym4Him said:


> Hi y'all!! I know... I haven't been on in ages and I promise I'll be back. Life got really busy. I owe a TR & I'll do it after the holidays
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that DAVID IS ON HIS WISH TRIP!!! They are at GKTW as we speak. He has a lil virus that sort of knocked him down when they got there but he has met Woody & Mickey and the pics I saw were adorable!!!
> 
> Pray he feels perky and happy for the rest of his trip & that his family has the time of their lives!!!
> 
> Now, I'm gonna get back to catching up on all y'all's posts while we wait on the ped ophthalmologist. (E's eyes didn't fare so well at his 4 yr well check. Really hoping its nothing but glasses aren't the end of the world).
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!!



What amazing news!! Praying he is feeling good and gets to enjoy the magic of Disney! 


Kara is healing well. It is amazing how resilient kids are! She loves showing off her surgery ear  Good thing she is thinking this is great as she goes back in June for another surgery. 

Trevor's cardiology appointment is tomorrow. Now to find some time to finish Christmas shopping and start wrapping! It is amazing how exhausted one gets from cuddling with their kiddo all day! 

Jackie


----------



## kalimom6

lakinbum93 said:


> We got to feed the dolphins and they sat us front and center at the Shamu Christmas show. We were not just splashed, but soaked!!



We sat front and center and all we got were a few drops!  The guy that got us the spot kept warning us that we were going to get soaked.  He told us afterwards that he was very shocked that all we got were a few drops!  We were lucky beings as we were braving it, sitting there with the little kids!
We LOVED Sea World, Cocoa Beach, and the Gulf (Siesta Beach).  The kids tell everyone they have swam in the Atlantic Ocean and the Gulf of Mexico.  They have never been able to actually swim in the Pacific as we go to the Washington or Oregon coasts where, when we've been, it's cold, windy, and rainy.


----------



## aym4Him

:-(  David is in the ICU at Arnold Palmer with pneumonia.  

They aren't sure if it's viral or bacterial but he's getting some IV antibiotics and they'll know tomorrow (b/c viral won't respond, obviously).  

This absolutely stinks but his mom marveled at him smiling at the characters this week b/c he obviously wasn't feeling well.  She could tell that was definitely his favorite part.  

I'm not sure when they will be able to go back to TX.  They had planned on today being an "easy" day at GKTW before they spent their last day at Magic Kingdom on Friday.  *sigh*

Thanks for praying and thinking of them.

Amy


----------



## Cassondra

aym4Him said:


> :-(  David is in the ICU at Arnold Palmer with pneumonia.
> 
> They aren't sure if it's viral or bacterial but he's getting some IV antibiotics and they'll know tomorrow (b/c viral won't respond, obviously).
> 
> This absolutely stinks but his mom marveled at him smiling at the characters this week b/c he obviously wasn't feeling well.  She could tell that was definitely his favorite part.
> 
> I'm not sure when they will be able to go back to TX.  They had planned on today being an "easy" day at GKTW before they spent their last day at Magic Kingdom on Friday.  *sigh*
> 
> Thanks for praying and thinking of them.
> 
> Amy



Oh no! I'll keep him in my prayers for a quick recovery. I hope he was able to have some fun before this.


----------



## Cassondra

We had a blizzard here last night so no school for the kids. Big brother wants to go outside and make a snow man...but with the trip so close I really don't want Shawn-Brooklyn getting sick. Maybe I can talk him into making cookies instead


----------



## taliasmom

aym4Him said:
			
		

> :-(  David is in the ICU at Arnold Palmer with pneumonia.
> 
> They aren't sure if it's viral or bacterial but he's getting some IV antibiotics and they'll know tomorrow (b/c viral won't respond, obviously).
> 
> This absolutely stinks but his mom marveled at him smiling at the characters this week b/c he obviously wasn't feeling well.  She could tell that was definitely his favorite part.
> 
> I'm not sure when they will be able to go back to TX.  They had planned on today being an "easy" day at GKTW before they spent their last day at Magic Kingdom on Friday.  *sigh*
> 
> Thanks for praying and thinking of them.
> 
> Amy



How aweful, prayers being sent!


----------



## Nevada Jen

aym4Him said:


> :-(  David is in the ICU at Arnold Palmer with pneumonia.
> 
> They aren't sure if it's viral or bacterial but he's getting some IV antibiotics and they'll know tomorrow (b/c viral won't respond, obviously).
> 
> This absolutely stinks but his mom marveled at him smiling at the characters this week b/c he obviously wasn't feeling well.  She could tell that was definitely his favorite part.
> 
> I'm not sure when they will be able to go back to TX.  They had planned on today being an "easy" day at GKTW before they spent their last day at Magic Kingdom on Friday.  *sigh*
> 
> Thanks for praying and thinking of them.
> 
> Amy



I REALLY hope they got to have some fun first.  I feel so bad for them.  This is one of the things I worry about constantly for our Wish Trip.  I hope it responds to antibiotics and they can get out and home soon.  Is GKTW letting them continue to stay there or do they need to find another place to stay if he is not ready to leave by tomorrow?


----------



## aym4Him

Cassondra said:


> Oh no! I'll keep him in my prayers for a quick recovery. I hope he was able to have some fun before this.





taliasmom said:


> How aweful, prayers being sent!





Nevada Jen said:


> I REALLY hope they got to have some fun first.  I feel so bad for them.  This is one of the things I worry about constantly for our Wish Trip.  I hope it responds to antibiotics and they can get out and home soon.  Is GKTW letting them continue to stay there or do they need to find another place to stay if he is not ready to leave by tomorrow?



Thank y'all, so much!! 

He wasn't quite himself on the flight there and didn't have a lot of smiles when they first arrived, but when he got to interact with the characters, he smiled a lot.  He still wasn't quite himself but the fact that he was smiling let his family know he was having fun. As soon as the fever hit, they called his cardiologist and he suggested they go to the ER.  Poor kiddo 

I'm not sure what the plan is if he has to extend. I would *think* GKTW would allow them to stay, provided there isn't someone needing their villa. Then again, I'm not sure how far Arnold Palmer is from there. 

I'll be sure to keep y'all posted.  Thank you, SOOO much for keeping him in your prayers.

www.caringbridge.org/visit/babyhood

Take care,

Amy


----------



## NEmel

Thanks for the trip report!  

Hopefully David will heal quickly.

We had a blizzard here too.  Kids didn't have school today and mom got a snow day from work as well  Got a lot done that I had been putting off or just didn't want to do after a long day of work.    I believe our chapters board meets tomorrow so maybe some news soon!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Yay!  I saw David was cleared to travel on his caring bridge site.  I am sure is family is breathing a sigh of relief.

Our Wish Trip is 13 days away.  I have a question I am hoping someone can answer.  For rides that my DD cannot go on, do we need to get fast passes?  OR does the rest of the family get GAC/Wish access even though she cannot participate in the ride.  Two rides come to mind that I know the rest of us are going to want to go on that she just will not be able to do.  Tower of Terror and Space Mountain. Are there any other rides where the rider has to sit in a seat by themselves completely separated from others in their party?  It is one of my great regrets for her that she will never get to do SPace Mountain but I just don't see it being safe for her to sit in one of those bucket seats all by herself. 

 I am pretty much useless at work at this point because I am so flippin excited!!!


----------



## kalimom6

Nevada Jen said:


> Our Wish Trip is 13 days away.  I have a question I am hoping someone can answer.  For rides that my DD cannot go on, do we need to get fast passes?  OR does the rest of the family get GAC/Wish access even though she cannot participate in the ride.



We only went to Animal Kingdom (as far as Disney and GAC/wish goes) but my DH wanted to go on this one ride, cant remember what it was called and our wish child was a tad too short.  So he brought her back to me and walked back, they seen he was wearing the GAC and put him through in the fast lane.  Elsa was no where near him.  But that is us, I remember reading others experiences but cant tell you where to find it!


----------



## mspols

Nevada Jen said:


> I am so excited to get our MAW t-shirts! We really have not had much communication from our Wish grantors.  I hope they don't forget us! We got our "Welcome Package" in the mail from GKTW yesterday.  It was really just a brochere.  But it has our checkin date on it so I am assuming it is correct!  15 more days till we leave!  I really need to get sewing if I am going to have even half of my t-shirts I planned finished!
> 
> DD fell asleep in the car on the way to school today.  And I am somewhat freaked out over it.  I am so incredibly worried something is going to happen to her before the trip.  Which I guess is a step in the right direction because I haven't worried that this would be her last trip ever (yes, I cannot even type the "D" word) in at least 2 weeks.  Of course, I am now.  Hmmm. . . perhaps I should add "Get anxiety meds" to my to do list?



We got the package in the mail today....can not believe almost here!!!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

We now have Emma's BBB day booked, Joe and Ryan's Pirate makeover booked, and birthday dinner at 'Ohana all on the 25th of March The kids are feeling like it is real now and getting so excited I am looking into getting us some custom Disney shirts for our trip....anyone have anybody in mind? LOVE reading all the PTR since I have been on here last Many Holiday blessings from our house to yours


----------



## Cassondra

LittleEsmom said:


> We now have Emma's BBB day booked, Joe and Ryan's Pirate makeover booked, and birthday dinner at 'Ohana all on the 25th of March The kids are feeling like it is real now and getting so excited I am looking into getting us some custom Disney shirts for our trip....anyone have anybody in mind? LOVE reading all the PTR since I have been on here last Many Holiday blessings from our house to yours



That sounds like so much fun! I love Ohana. We will be eating there next month on our trip.


----------



## lakinbum93

Nevada Jen said:
			
		

> Yay!  I saw David was cleared to travel on his caring bridge site.  I am sure is family is breathing a sigh of relief.
> 
> Our Wish Trip is 13 days away.  I have a question I am hoping someone can answer.  For rides that my DD cannot go on, do we need to get fast passes?  OR does the rest of the family get GAC/Wish access even though she cannot participate in the ride.  Two rides come to mind that I know the rest of us are going to want to go on that she just will not be able to do.  Tower of Terror and Space Mountain. Are there any other rides where the rider has to sit in a seat by themselves completely separated from others in their party?  It is one of my great regrets for her that she will never get to do SPace Mountain but I just don't see it being safe for her to sit in one of those bucket seats all by herself.
> 
> I am pretty much useless at work at this point because I am so flippin excited!!!




Our son is older (10) so he could do pretty much everything he wanted at the Disney Parks. At Universal, there were some coasters he didn't want to ride but dad & daughter did. So they just wore the button and got right in. There was 1 coaster my husband and I wanted to ride but the kids didn't so they waited for us at a designated spot near the exit (our daughter is 13). My husband showed the button and we got right in.

You mentioned fast pass. You do not use fast passes. Your GKTW button will get you wherevee you need to go. There's usually a cast member at the front of the lines and you just show them your button and they tell you to either go to the handicap line or through the fast pass line (which you do NOT have to have. EVERYONE we encountered at every park knows about GKTW and will help you get the best possible access. You just have to ask and utilize your button. Sometimes we were even privately escorted to areas through the back. We joke that we felt as if we were famous and imagine that's how they treat the celebrities that visit the parks!

I don't remember there being any other thing that you had to sit by yourself besides Space Mtn. Of course any of the roller coasters you will be strapped in seperately. And Stitch's great escape you are separate. If you have a question, the Cast Members are always more than happy to help. They were so very helpful.

Good luck and have fun! It's amazing!


----------



## NEmel

LittleEsmom said:


> We now have Emma's BBB day booked, Joe and Ryan's Pirate makeover booked, and birthday dinner at 'Ohana all on the 25th of March The kids are feeling like it is real now and getting so excited I am looking into getting us some custom Disney shirts for our trip....anyone have anybody in mind? LOVE reading all the PTR since I have been on here last Many Holiday blessings from our house to yours



There are some cute ideas on Pintrest.  If you want to buy them done check out Etsy.  Awesome to have all events planned!


----------



## angel's momma

Sorry I haven't been on for so long - all caught up reading back. 

 *2012bella13*  So glad your DD is stable now, and received her wish.  Sorry you weren't told everything in advance that would have helped you plan the trip.  How wonderful that you are getting to go back to wdw in Feb., and visit GKTW.


*Melissa* - Can't wait to see the pic of your family in the MAW shirts. 




Nevada Jen said:


> I am so excited to get our MAW t-shirts! We really have not had much communication from our Wish grantors.  I hope they don't forget us! We got our "Welcome Package" in the mail from GKTW yesterday.  It was really just a brochere.  But it has our checkin date on it so I am assuming it is correct!  15 more days till we leave!  I really need to get sewing if I am going to have even half of my t-shirts I planned finished!
> 
> DD fell asleep in the car on the way to school today.  And I am somewhat freaked out over it.  I am so incredibly worried something is going to happen to her before the trip.  Which I guess is a step in the right direction because I haven't worried that this would be her last trip ever (yes, I cannot even type the "D" word) in at least 2 weeks.  Of course, I am now.  Hmmm. . . perhaps I should add "Get anxiety meds" to my to do list?



Yay for the shirts, and that the trip is so close.   Praying for your anxiety.   Have a wonderful time.


*lakinbum93*: Thank you for sharing your trip report. So glad that you had such a great trip, and what an experience to meet Shaun Murray. 





mspols said:


> I can not believe we leave in 16 days...WOW!



Yay!   Have a wonderful time. 


*Amy*:  Can't wait to read the TR.  Thank you for the updates on David.  Continued prayers for him & his family. So glad that he enjoyed seeing the characters.  Hoping everything worked out with Ethan's opthamology appt.





Lilfoot93 said:


> It is amazing how exhausted one gets from cuddling with their kiddo all day!



   Hope they release the dates soon.  So glad Kara is healing well.  Hoping Trevor's appt. went well.




*Cassondra & Melissa*: We had a blizzard here too, so school was cancelled for 2 days. 


*Dana*: So glad things are coming together - sounds like a fantastic day. 




Cassondra said:


> I love Ohana. We will be eating there next month on our trip.



We love Ohana too.


----------



## angel's momma




----------



## blessedmom4

*To all of our Wish Trip friends, past, present and future:*




​


----------



## taliasmom

Merry Christmas to all of our families,  and may our little ones maintain their health through the season!


----------



## NEmel

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Merry Christmas!!

Jackie


----------



## LittleEsmom

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone


----------



## Cassondra

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## angel's momma

Angel's wish granter just called to say Angel's wish is being granted. She didn't have specifics, but said she knew it was a 5 (we know that isn't the Fantasy). We are very grateful that she is being granted a wish, but it was still very disappointing to find out that she won't be able to have her specific wish. We took it harder than we expected.


----------



## NEmel

angel's momma said:


> Angel's wish granter just called to say Angel's wish is being granted. She didn't have specifics, but said she knew it was a 5 (we know that isn't the Fantasy). We are very grateful that she is being granted a wish, but it was still very disappointing to find out that she won't be able to have her specific wish. We took it harder than we expected.



Christi~
So glad that they are granting her wish!  That was quick!   Sorry that it isn't the cruise that she wanted.   Not sure how the chapters decide what ones they send you on.


----------



## Nevada Jen

What do you mean it was a 5?  TOtally understand the being a bit let down thing.  And then feeling like doo doo for being so selfish. . .but still feeling let down.

8 days till our trip.  I am tracking weather.com life a madwoman.  Looks like at least the first day we are planning on being in the parks will be in the mid 70's!


----------



## mspols

Jen I am tracking weather like crazy too....hoping for little warmth!  What time do you get there the 3rd?  Do you have set plan??  So excited....


----------



## Nevada Jen

WE get there at 5 pm. So far Friday is supposed to be 75 high and 48 low. I don't have a set plan at all.  I see the park hours are super late and we are thinking of Magic Kingdom on Friday.  That is such a huge fluctuation in termperature that I can't figure out how to pack for it.  48 is very cold to us.  75 is jeans and tshirts.  We are seriously considering skipping Universal altogether.  I just don't think there will be a lot for my DD to do.  I really need to put together an autograph book.  Although, I don't think it is anything my kids will care about, it sounds like it is a huge part of the Wish experience.

WHen do you get there and what is your plan?


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

Belated Christmas present for our family! I was literally in the middle of updating Savannah's PTR when Kid's Wish Network called to let us know that they would be granting Savannah's wish. The last time I posted was when we got the news that Make A Wish Foundation was denying Savannah a wish. I had resigned myself to doing our best to making a special trip for her to Disney on our own and so I had put together a Christmas morning surprise reveal of our trip. I was creating a post with photos when Kid's Network called. To see the surprise photos and read the news please visit our PTR here...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=8 

Merry Christmas All!!!


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

P.S. Has ANYONE on here worked with Kid's Wish Network????


----------



## mspols

Nevada Jen said:


> WE get there at 5 pm. So far Friday is supposed to be 75 high and 48 low. I don't have a set plan at all.  I see the park hours are super late and we are thinking of Magic Kingdom on Friday.  That is such a huge fluctuation in termperature that I can't figure out how to pack for it.  48 is very cold to us.  75 is jeans and tshirts.  We are seriously considering skipping Universal altogether.  I just don't think there will be a lot for my DD to do.  I really need to put together an autograph book.  Although, I don't think it is anything my kids will care about, it sounds like it is a huge part of the Wish experience.
> 
> WHen do you get there and what is your plan?



We get there at 9:30 am!   We do not have a set plan either....and I am with you on the Universal part.  I have made a few meal reservations...Chef Mickeys, Ohana and Boma and maw has a princess meal set up for Lily on Sumday am at Epcot.  I too am going crazy on what to pack with the weather .  We were just talking about the autograph book this morning..I need to get one.  Hi wold are your children?


----------



## mspols

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Belated Christmas present for our family! I was literally in the middle of updating Savannah's PTR when Kid's Wish Network called to let us know that they would be granting Savannah's wish. The last time I posted was when we got the news that Make A Wish Foundation was denying Savannah a wish. I had resigned myself to doing our best to making a special trip for her to Disney on our own and so I had put together a Christmas morning surprise reveal of our trip. I was creating a post with photos when Kid's Network called. To see the surprise photos and read the news please visit our PTR here...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=8
> 
> Merry Christmas All!!!



Yay..that is great news..so happy for your family!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Amber, that is awesome that another wish granting organization stepped up to the plate!  You must be so relieved!  At least that is how I think I would feel!  You kiddos are adorable.  I had grand plans of making a bunch of customs for my whole family for our trip and so far I have pulled off a (very cute) skirt for my DD and that is it!  Oh well.  Maybe next week I will be able to get some stuff done.  I can definately make DS an matching t-shirt with a tie.  Seeing your photos reminded me that I had planned on doing that!


----------



## Cassondra

Our wish granters are coming tonight to drop off all of our travel documents!!! Then we are all ready to go...just need to pack!


----------



## NEmel

Cassondra said:


> Our wish granters are coming tonight to drop off all of our travel documents!!! Then we are all ready to go...just need to pack!





How exciting!!  So jealous with all this snow and ice on the ground, not to mention it is suppose to be -10 tonight! 


Went to get the mail today and the boy's passports are here   We just sent them in 2 weeks ago, so I guess sometimes the government does work quick!


----------



## angel's momma

NEmel said:


> Christi~
> So glad that they are granting her wish!  That was quick!   Sorry that it isn't the cruise that she wanted.   Not sure how the chapters decide what ones they send you on.



Thanks Melissa. 



Nevada Jen said:


> What do you mean it was a 5?  TOtally understand the being a bit let down thing.  And then feeling like doo doo for being so selfish. . .but still feeling let down.
> 
> 8 days till our trip.  I am tracking weather.com life a madwoman.  Looks like at least the first day we are planning on being in the parks will be in the mid 70's!



Have a great trip 

Wish granter wasn't sure if it was 5 day or 5 night, we assume it's 5 day.  It's just discouraging, cause they grant much more extravagant wishes, and even encouraged her to ask for something like Australia.  She wasn't trying to get a longer cruise, she picked this one based on what it offered.  They say that just knowing they can make a wish brings happiness & hope to the child (and it did - researching the cruise activities made her happy, and helped her get through all of the disappointments all summer).  What they don't say is how it feels to find out that you don't get what you wished for (broke my heart when she told me she wishes she had never made a wish, because it hurts so much now).



mspols said:


> Jen I am tracking weather like crazy too....hoping for little warmth!  What time do you get there the 3rd?  Do you have set plan??  So excited....



Have a great trip 



Cassondra said:


> Our wish granters are coming tonight to drop off all of our travel documents!!! Then we are all ready to go...just need to pack!



Yay!  



NEmel said:


> Went to get the mail today and the boy's passports are here   We just sent them in 2 weeks ago, so I guess sometimes the government does work quick!



Yay!  That was quick.


----------



## Cassondra

NEmel said:


> How exciting!!  So jealous with all this snow and ice on the ground, not to mention it is suppose to be -10 tonight!
> 
> 
> Went to get the mail today and the boy's passports are here   We just sent them in 2 weeks ago, so I guess sometimes the government does work quick!



I know I've been watching the weather down there for the past few days...here it's 18 degrees in the bahamas 71! I can't wait!


----------



## Lilfoot93

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Belated Christmas present for our family! I was literally in the middle of updating Savannah's PTR when Kid's Wish Network called to let us know that they would be granting Savannah's wish. The last time I posted was when we got the news that Make A Wish Foundation was denying Savannah a wish. I had resigned myself to doing our best to making a special trip for her to Disney on our own and so I had put together a Christmas morning surprise reveal of our trip. I was creating a post with photos when Kid's Network called. To see the surprise photos and read the news please visit our PTR here...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=8
> 
> Merry Christmas All!!!



I am so happy to hear that Savannah is getting her wish!! 


To everyone going on their trips in the next week or so I hope you have a magical time and can't wait to hear all about it!! 

Star Wars Weekend dates were FINALLY announced today!! It is time for us to be able to pick our dates now! I can't believe it is really happening... We have been waiting since last May and now we will soon have dates! We are SO excited! Especially with the past couple of months Kara having surgery and another in June and Trev's cardiologist appointment not going as we had hoped. He will be going in for a stress test and cardiac MRI late next month. Those tests will determine if he gets a new pulmonary valve and conduit this year or not. This wish trip could not have come at a better time! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Yay Jackie!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Hi!  First, thanks so much for this great place!  I have been lurking for a bit and have learned so much already!  My 7 year old son Jack was granted his MAW to Disney in Florida, we got the official word right before Christmas, and I am still in awe!  We feel so blessed!  Our son has severe CP and we were told when he was born he would never walk, run, or talk.  He does all 3 now, although he still struggles.  He was on apnea monitor the first part of his life and still needs therapy four days a week.  I feel like this is such a celebration for how hard he has, and continues to work.  We are looking at oing sometime in April as crowds are not great for him, but don't want to go when too humid due to his asthma.  He also has autism, but is a super social guy!  He is rigid about rules and routine, but loves people.  He specifically loves Pooh and we are hoping to do a meal with Pooh.
I do have a few questions
1.  I see some of you extended your trip.  Do you just pay for your own hotel and renting the car those days? Does MAW still pay for return air fare?  
2.  Super excited about this trip, but reading everything I am already stressing how to do it all in a week.  He fatigues easily and I don't want to push him, but I don't want to miss anything either in this awesome blessing.  I am a planner by nature and already driving my hubby nuts!  Lol!  

Thanks so much or your help, so happy to be here!
Blessings,
Victoria


----------



## Lilfoot93

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi!  First, thanks so much for this great place!  I have been lurking for a bit and have learned so much already!  My 7 year old son Jack was granted his MAW to Disney in Florida, we got the official word right before Christmas, and I am still in awe!  We feel so blessed!  Our son has severe CP and we were told when he was born he would never walk, run, or talk.  He does all 3 now, although he still struggles.  He was on apnea monitor the first part of his life and still needs therapy four days a week.  I feel like this is such a celebration for how hard he has, and continues to work.  We are looking at oing sometime in April as crowds are not great for him, but don't want to go when too humid due to his asthma.  He also has autism, but is a super social guy!  He is rigid about rules and routine, but loves people.  He specifically loves Pooh and we are hoping to do a meal with Pooh.
> I do have a few questions
> 1.  I see some of you extended your trip.  Do you just pay for your own hotel and renting the car those days? Does MAW still pay for return air fare?
> 2.  Super excited about this trip, but reading everything I am already stressing how to do it all in a week.  He fatigues easily and I don't want to push him, but I don't want to miss anything either in this awesome blessing.  I am a planner by nature and already driving my hubby nuts!  Lol!
> 
> Thanks so much or your help, so happy to be here!
> Blessings,
> Victoria



  Glad to hear that Jack gets a wish and that he has proved his doctors wrong! My wish kid Trevor, is 7 also. We plan to go in the May/June time frame as my son wants to do Star Wars Weekend. As far as extending some chapters allow you to do that and some don't. So I would check with your chapter first... I had thoughts about extending and was hoping I could until I found out that our chapter is one that does not let you extend. 


I can't wait to hear all about your planning and trip! 

Jackie


----------



## NEmel

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi!  First, thanks so much for this great place!  I have been lurking for a bit and have learned so much already!  My 7 year old son Jack was granted his MAW to Disney in Florida, we got the official word right before Christmas, and I am still in awe!  We feel so blessed!  Our son has severe CP and we were told when he was born he would never walk, run, or talk.  He does all 3 now, although he still struggles.  He was on apnea monitor the first part of his life and still needs therapy four days a week.  I feel like this is such a celebration for how hard he has, and continues to work.  We are looking at oing sometime in April as crowds are not great for him, but don't want to go when too humid due to his asthma.  He also has autism, but is a super social guy!  He is rigid about rules and routine, but loves people.  He specifically loves Pooh and we are hoping to do a meal with Pooh.
> I do have a few questions
> 1.  I see some of you extended your trip.  Do you just pay for your own hotel and renting the car those days? Does MAW still pay for return air fare?
> 2.  Super excited about this trip, but reading everything I am already stressing how to do it all in a week.  He fatigues easily and I don't want to push him, but I don't want to miss anything either in this awesome blessing.  I am a planner by nature and already driving my hubby nuts!  Lol!
> 
> Thanks so much or your help, so happy to be here!
> Blessings,
> Victoria



Welcome Victoria!   So glad that Jack is doing so good and that he gets his wish!!   My wish kiddo is also 7.  Our trip will probably be in April as well, but Carter has picked a cruise.  I am a big planner as well, so this has all been a little hard for me not having any control.    Can't wait to hear more about Jack's wish!


----------



## NEmel

Jackie~


YEA!!!!!!!  Finally you can start planning, how exciting let the fun begin!!!!


----------



## Cassondra

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi!  First, thanks so much for this great place!  I have been lurking for a bit and have learned so much already!  My 7 year old son Jack was granted his MAW to Disney in Florida, we got the official word right before Christmas, and I am still in awe!  We feel so blessed!  Our son has severe CP and we were told when he was born he would never walk, run, or talk.  He does all 3 now, although he still struggles.  He was on apnea monitor the first part of his life and still needs therapy four days a week.  I feel like this is such a celebration for how hard he has, and continues to work.  We are looking at oing sometime in April as crowds are not great for him, but don't want to go when too humid due to his asthma.  He also has autism, but is a super social guy!  He is rigid about rules and routine, but loves people.  He specifically loves Pooh and we are hoping to do a meal with Pooh.
> I do have a few questions
> 1.  I see some of you extended your trip.  Do you just pay for your own hotel and renting the car those days? Does MAW still pay for return air fare?
> 2.  Super excited about this trip, but reading everything I am already stressing how to do it all in a week.  He fatigues easily and I don't want to push him, but I don't want to miss anything either in this awesome blessing.  I am a planner by nature and already driving my hubby nuts!  Lol!
> 
> Thanks so much or your help, so happy to be here!
> Blessings,
> Victoria



Welcome! I would check with your local chapter about extending. Like everyone else has said it does vary. Our trip is in about a week now and we are doing a cruise and they allowed us to extend so we are adding on days at disney world. We are responsible for all costs outside of the cruise. If there would have been a difference in air fare based on when we should have returned and when we will, due to the extra days, we would have been responsible for the difference in cost. I hope that helps. Good luck planning (I'm driving everyone nuts around here too )


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I am glad I am not the only one having a hard time not trying to control every thing.  . My husband just doesn't get it!  Jack has asked to have some special interaction with the dolphins at Sea World and eat with Pooh.  I worry how do you make time or everything and still enjoy the great stuff at GTKW?  Or am I just over thinking this?  Ha!  Probably!   Jack has a twin brother and we also have a daughter who is 11.  They are very excited for too!  Honestly I can still believe we are going!  I saw in some of the posts that some have gone to LegoLand, Legos are both of my twins favorite thing to play with.  Do you suggest this is a good place to go?  We want to go to MK, Epcot, LegoLand, one day at the beach (important to jack, our kids have not seen the ocean), sea world and Animal Kingdom ( sorry still learning the abbreviations).  So that is 6 things and we wanted at least one day to be at GTKW.  Are any of those things partial day trips?  See, I am getting stressed just thinking of this!  Lol!  Well thanks again for welcoming me and I look forward to getting to know everyone!  So great to share this journey with you all!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Here is a thread in this forum about Legoland


----------



## sarsop524

Oneplustwins said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I am glad I am not the only one having a hard time not trying to control every thing.  . My husband just doesn't get it!  Jack has asked to have some special interaction with the dolphins at Sea World and eat with Pooh.  I worry how do you make time or everything and still enjoy the great stuff at GTKW?  Or am I just over thinking this?  Ha!  Probably!   Jack has a twin brother and we also have a daughter who is 11.  They are very excited for too!  Honestly I can still believe we are going!  I saw in some of the posts that some have gone to LegoLand, Legos are both of my twins favorite thing to play with.  Do you suggest this is a good place to go?  We want to go to MK, Epcot, LegoLand, one day at the beach (important to jack, our kids have not seen the ocean), sea world and Animal Kingdom ( sorry still learning the abbreviations).  So that is 6 things and we wanted at least one day to be at GTKW.  Are any of those things partial day trips?  See, I am getting stressed just thinking of this!  Lol!  Well thanks again for welcoming me and I look forward to getting to know everyone!  So great to share this journey with you all!




My daughter just had her wish trip in November.  With your wish button, your family gets food to feed the stingrays, dolphins, and sea lions at Sea World.  One of the trainers came over to us and had a dolphin come up on the side where we were so my girls could pet it.  SHe had the dolphin make funny noises and just let us talk to it and pet it for about ten minutes.  It was awesome!  Happy planning, you will love the trip!!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Welcome Victoria!  My advice for you is to read the Legoland thread noted above.  We have found Legoland to be extremely non disabled friendly and the rides generally not appropriate for anyone other than able bodied normal sized adults.  Personally, I wouldn't waste a day of a Wish Trip on it.  Congrats on the trip!


----------



## nuts4wdw

It has been a while since I posted we had a bad bout of holiday illness that plagued our whole house along with the Christmas craze! But things are good! I, too, am having a hard time not being able to plan.  I am driving myself crazy with where to stay after our wish trip as we are allowed to extend. I would like to make ressies, but.... Anyway, all my boys are getting excited to go and make this a phenomenal trip for Prescott. I am also excited to see that Star Wars weekend coincides with the dates that we gave MAW (hoping we get our requested dates). I am going back and forth on whether we should do universal/IOA for one day or Legoland. We are huge Disney fans, so Universal has never peaked our interest. However, I don't care if I go to a park that has hokey fish, large singing toucans, or dancing pigs, as long as Prescott loves it that is all that matters. LOL So, exciting to see upcoming trips and happy posters. Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## Lilfoot93

For those of you who have had extra people come with you were they able to stay at GKTW with you in your villa? We would love for my Dad to come with us. He has no problem paying for airfare, tickets and food himself. He has been with us through all of Trev's hospital stays and surgeries. Plus it would be nice to have an extra set of hands too  

I am SO excited that we can now pick dates and actually start planning! I tried to start planning earlier but it just seemed so far away and with no SWW dates announced it was hard to plan. Now to figure out what days work without missing Trev's field trips and the girls preschool graduation. School isn't out until the middle of June so no matter when we go Trev will be missing school. 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Victoria.  Sorry Jack, and your family, has been through so much.  Glad he is getting his wish.  The meals with Pooh at Crystal Palace are great, I hope it works out for you.  Add me to the list of planners.   Angel's wish is for a cruise though.




nuts4wdw said:


> However, I don't care if I go to a park that has hokey fish, large singing toucans, or dancing pigs, as long as Prescott loves it that is all that matters.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thanks everyone!  One other question, everything I have read in books and a lot hear say to get to the parks at opening.  We are not an early morning family....and jack fatigues a lot just in general so worried about pushing him.  I was thinking maybe when we go to MK get there early, but the others not? How late is breakfast served at GTWT?
Also we are looking at April to go, no official dates yet.  We live in MN so be nice to go while still cold hear.  Lol!  But heard October is less busy.  Is this true?
Lastly, sounds like we are better using wheelchairs there then bringing Jack's wheelchair from home?
I am sooooooooo excited!  If you can't tell!
Nervous about His health and praying we are all healthy!
Thanks everyone!
Victoria


----------



## Cassondra

We are going to start packing today  Only 7 days to go!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Oneplustwins said:


> I am sooooooooo excited!  If you can't tell!
> Nervous about His health and praying we are all healthy!



Yay for being so excited.   Praying for your family's health, and that you won't be worried. 



Cassondra said:


> We are going to start packing today  Only 7 days to go!!!



So exciting!


----------



## Nevada Jen

Victoria, I would definately bring his wheelchair from home.  The wheelchairs there at Disney are either adult sized or are impossible to push kids wheelchairs.  Plus you have to make it to the park entrance without a chair.  That is frequently a long walk.  You may be able to get MAW to rent you a special needs stroller for your trip if your at home wheelchair is not really meant for all day use.

Cassondra, you are way more ahead of the game than me!  We leave in 4 days and I have not even started packing and am still considering making another dress for my DD!  

MAW came over with gifts and all our final travel stuff!  They brought a backpack for each kid.  The one they got for my DD actually hooks to her wheelchair.  It is awesome.  Because of the shape of her handle, we have never been able to find anything that actually works for this chair.  The weather sure looks variable while we will be there.  I have the feeling we are going to end up packing for winter and summer!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Cassondra said:


> We are going to start packing today  Only 7 days to go!!!





Nevada Jen said:


> Victoria, I would definately bring his wheelchair from home.  The wheelchairs there at Disney are either adult sized or are impossible to push kids wheelchairs.  Plus you have to make it to the park entrance without a chair.  That is frequently a long walk.  You may be able to get MAW to rent you a special needs stroller for your trip if your at home wheelchair is not really meant for all day use.
> 
> Cassondra, you are way more ahead of the game than me!  We leave in 4 days and I have not even started packing and am still considering making another dress for my DD!



I hope you both have a magical time on your trips! I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!


----------



## Lilfoot93

So now that dates for SWW have beenn announced it is time to start thinking of some dates we would like to go. We have Allie and Kara's preschool graduation which I do not think we should miss and hubby thinks it would be fine to miss... Then Trev has two field trips in May that he REALLY wants to go to and one that he really should go to as all the 2nd graders go to outdoor school for some team building as some of these kids may be in their class next year. 

BUT, if we go the last weekend we could be in Disney World for my birthday!! I kinda like that idea  The only bad thing about that is Trev would miss out on the last 3 of 4 days of school. That is always a fun week for them! The 2nd weekend of SWW is out as The girls preschool graduation and Trev's outdoor school fall right in that window. SO many decisions! Is it really that much hotter and rainier the beginning of June than the middle of May? 

Jackie


----------



## disneymom04

Good morning all,

I have another question... this time about the disney tickets that GkTW gives.

Here is our situation:  

We have leftover days from previous tickets that are not park hoppers.  Could we use those tickets and hold on to the ones that GKTW gives us and use those a year of so down the road?

The reason we would want to do this is because we know we will not want to park hop for our Wish Trip.  We want to spend most of our time at the GKTW village.  And this way, on another trip, we would have the option to park hop.

Does this make sense?  Would we be allowed to do this?  I'm not trying to cheat... but if I can do this "legally", I will.

Thanks for your replies.

Jean


----------



## mspols

Three days till we leave for GKTW...can not believe it!!  Jen I have not even started packing either...trying to figure out the clothes for the weather there....
We still do not even really have a plan just so excited for some down time.  We do have a reservation for Boma on Friday night and Ohana on Tuesday .  Have not been to either in the past...anyone like/dislike?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

disneymom04 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I have another question... this time about the disney tickets that GkTW gives.
> 
> Here is our situation:
> 
> We have leftover days from previous tickets that are not park hoppers.  Could we use those tickets and hold on to the ones that GKTW gives us and use those a year of so down the road?
> 
> The reason we would want to do this is because we know we will not want to park hop for our Wish Trip.  We want to spend most of our time at the GKTW village.  And this way, on another trip, we would have the option to park hop.
> 
> Does this make sense?  Would we be allowed to do this?  I'm not trying to cheat... but if I can do this "legally", I will.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Jean


You will need to look at the tickets themselves.  They are definitely complimentary tickets which cannot be upgraded or modified in any way.

One potential problem is that many comps have a "not valid after" date on them.  I'm not sure if these do, but if they do the date is strictly enforced (by the ticketing computer).


----------



## angel's momma

Nevada Jen said:


> We leave in 4 days and I have not even started packing and am still considering making another dress for my DD!
> 
> MAW came over with gifts and all our final travel stuff!  They brought a backpack for each kid.  The one they got for my DD actually hooks to her wheelchair.  It is awesome.  Because of the shape of her handle, we have never been able to find anything that actually works for this chair.  The weather sure looks variable while we will be there.  I have the feeling we are going to end up packing for winter and summer!



So exciting   Wonderful about the weelchair pack.  Sorry the weather is so variable - we've gone in Dec., and had a trip that had an overnight low of 35, and 2 days later the daytime temp was in the 80s.



mspols said:


> Three days till we leave for GKTW...can not believe it!!  Jen I have not even started packing either...trying to figure out the clothes for the weather there....
> We still do not even really have a plan just so excited for some down time.  We do have a reservation for Boma on Friday night and Ohana on Tuesday .  Have not been to either in the past...anyone like/dislike?



Ohana is one of our favorites. For us, Boma is good, but there are many places that we like better.


----------



## Kktraylor

I feel guilty even asking about this since so many of your kids have it so much worse, but does Make a Wish grant for chronically I'll children?  My daughter has Familial Mediterranean Fever. It's a rare genetic disorder that causes fevers and inflammation around her joints and organs. She's on medicine which should give her a normal life span, I just hate that she's missed out on a carefree childhood. Even with the medicine she still has frequent fevers, severe stomach pain, and joint pain.  Without the medicine it would be life threatening. Has anyone had any experience with this type of situation?


----------



## jon03015

Will be posting an update! We are 19 days away. Planning a surprise send off party the night before. I hope it will be awesome, and people will come. This has been a long time in coming! 





[/IMG]
Austin turned 5 yesterday!

Check out our PTR update!


----------



## jon03015

Kktraylor said:


> I feel guilty even asking about this since so many of your kids have it so much worse, but does Make a Wish grant for chronically I'll children?  My daughter has Familial Mediterranean Fever. It's a rare genetic disorder that causes fevers and inflammation around her joints and organs. She's on medicine which should give her a normal life span, I just hate that she's missed out on a carefree childhood. Even with the medicine she still has frequent fevers, severe stomach pain, and joint pain.  Without the medicine it would be life threatening. Has anyone had any experience with this type of situation?



There are many conditions in which a child can receive a wish. Your child has to be nominated/recommended by a social worker/Dr/nurse first then it goes to Make A Wish for approval. After they approve you for a wish you meet with the wish granters and they take it back to MAW to approve the wish.


----------



## Cassondra

Kktraylor said:


> I feel guilty even asking about this since so many of your kids have it so much worse, but does Make a Wish grant for chronically I'll children?  My daughter has Familial Mediterranean Fever. It's a rare genetic disorder that causes fevers and inflammation around her joints and organs. She's on medicine which should give her a normal life span, I just hate that she's missed out on a carefree childhood. Even with the medicine she still has frequent fevers, severe stomach pain, and joint pain.  Without the medicine it would be life threatening. Has anyone had any experience with this type of situation?



They absolutely do! I felt a little weird when I found out that my son had been offered a wish. I thought they were only for terminally ill children, which my son is not. I know it does vary with each situation and is up to the organization to decide what qualifies. In our area for a Make A Wish trip the child must also be referred to our Make A Wish chapter by a healthcare worker (physician, nurse, child life etc.) I hope this helps.


----------



## Cassondra

mspols said:


> Three days till we leave for GKTW...can not believe it!!  Jen I have not even started packing either...trying to figure out the clothes for the weather there....
> We still do not even really have a plan just so excited for some down time.  We do have a reservation for Boma on Friday night and Ohana on Tuesday .  Have not been to either in the past...anyone like/dislike?



I LOVE Ohana!!! We will be going there on this trip as well.


----------



## Cassondra

Nevada Jen said:


> Cassondra, you are way more ahead of the game than me!  We leave in 4 days and I have not even started packing and am still considering making another dress for my DD!
> 
> MAW came over with gifts and all our final travel stuff!  They brought a backpack for each kid.  The one they got for my DD actually hooks to her wheelchair.  It is awesome.  Because of the shape of her handle, we have never been able to find anything that actually works for this chair.  The weather sure looks variable while we will be there.  I have the feeling we are going to end up packing for winter and summer!



Well since I'm going to be gone for 11 days (between our cruise and extra days at disney) my boss decided that I had to work all week. Since I won't have a day off until we leave I thought I'd better start packing. I'm glad we did it took me awhile lol. I too ended up packing for a little bit of everything. Do you have any reservations set up for dinner? Or any plans you have made for the trip? I can't wait to go and leave this cold weather behind!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Welcome Kristy.. So sorry your daughter has been through so much.  According to the MAW site, a parent can refer a child.  Here's the info: http://www.wish.org/refer/who_can_refer_a_child



jon03015 said:


> Will be posting an update! We are 19 days away. Planning a surprise send off party the night before. I hope it will be awesome, and people will come. This has been a long time in coming!
> 
> Austin turned 5 yesterday!
> 
> Check out our PTR update!



Sorry I had somehow missed your PTR, subscribed now.  Hope Austin had a wonderful birthday!   Angel's birthday was also yersterday.


----------



## NEmel

Lilfoot93 said:


> So now that dates for SWW have beenn announced it is time to start thinking of some dates we would like to go. We have Allie and Kara's preschool graduation which I do not think we should miss and hubby thinks it would be fine to miss... Then Trev has two field trips in May that he REALLY wants to go to and one that he really should go to as all the 2nd graders go to outdoor school for some team building as some of these kids may be in their class next year.
> 
> BUT, if we go the last weekend we could be in Disney World for my birthday!! I kinda like that idea  The only bad thing about that is Trev would miss out on the last 3 of 4 days of school. That is always a fun week for them! The 2nd weekend of SWW is out as The girls preschool graduation and Trev's outdoor school fall right in that window. SO many decisions! Is it really that much hotter and rainier the beginning of June than the middle of May?
> 
> Jackie



We went over Memorial Day 2010 for 10 days and the weather was the same.  Pretty warm in the middle of the day and we only had 1 day when it rained for a few hours.


----------



## NEmel

Kristy~  A parent can refer a child through MAW website.  My son has a medical condition that with treatments can be managed.  To be able to do this he has to indure 8 needles a month, so everyones situation is different.  MAW will send a health form to the doctor and the doctor is the one that makes the decision if medically your child qualifies.  It is worth a shot!


----------



## NEmel

Happy New Year Wish Families!!  Hope 2013 is amazing!​


----------



## billwendy

Oneplustwins said:


> Thanks everyone!  One other question, everything I have read in books and a lot hear say to get to the parks at opening.  We are not an early morning family....and jack fatigues a lot just in general so worried about pushing him.  I was thinking maybe when we go to MK get there early, but the others not? How late is breakfast served at GTWT?
> Also we are looking at April to go, no official dates yet.  We live in MN so be nice to go while still cold hear.  Lol!  But heard October is less busy.  Is this true?
> Lastly, sounds like we are better using wheelchairs there then bringing Jack's wheelchair from home?
> I am sooooooooo excited!  If you can't tell!
> Nervous about His health and praying we are all healthy!
> Thanks everyone!
> Victoria



Hi Victoria - I would work around Jack's schedule. We went with my nephew who had alot of fatigue post chemo/radiation, and honestly he missed the last few days of the trip because he was sooooo fatigued all he wanted to do was sleep - such a bummer....I think with your MAW button, you'll be fine! Bring his own wheelchair - the ones there are adult sized and dont have a cushion in the seat or anything....besides, you may want it at GKTW, in the parking lots or any other place you go on your own. Have a GREAT TIME!!


----------



## jon03015

Happy New Year!!!! So excited to be only 18 days away. I have a question for those of you who have participated in the Jedi Training. We plan on going to Animal Kingdom in the morning and to Hollywood Studios in the afternoon but would really like for Austin to participate in the the Jedi Training. We are choosing to go to AK in the morning since we have hear that is when the animals are out and my kids are nuts about animals, plus I don't think that a whole day at HS would give my little guy enough to do that he would be interested in. So what to do about the Jedi Training? I spoke with Disney when I called to set-up reservations for the Pirates League and she said it is first come first serve. We would sign up in the morning then they would tell us when to come back. This is something we really don't want to miss out on. Does anyone have any suggestions????? Would they give special considerations since he is a wish kid? Thanks for your help. This board has truly helped understand the whole process!
 Here are some outfits for Emma for the trip. I made the skirts last night. Now I need to work on the Star Wars freezer paper shirts, prince charming shirt for Austin, and a Spider-Man skirt for Emma. So Excited!


----------



## jon03015

Oh one other question I forgot. We have some friends that will be driving down to see us while we are at the village (GKTW). Does anyone know if they can come and see us in the Village? How does that work?


----------



## OhanaDreams




----------



## OhanaDreams

jon03015 said:


> Oh one other question I forgot. We have some friends that will be driving down to see us while we are at the village (GKTW). Does anyone know if they can come and see us in the Village? How does that work?



Guests are allowed  We haven't gone yet, but I have read about it in other folks trip reports.

I grabbed this from the Village Guide.

"Please tell your visitors to park along the front parking area or in the rear parking lot.
Visitors may not park in the villa driveway or the roadway.
Visitors must sign in and out at Guest Services.
Visiting hours end at 11:30 p.m."


----------



## angel's momma

Love the outfits jon03015


----------



## Lilfoot93

jon03015 said:


> Happy New Year!!!! So excited to be only 18 days away. I have a question for those of you who have participated in the Jedi Training. We plan on going to Animal Kingdom in the morning and to Hollywood Studios in the afternoon but would really like for Austin to participate in the the Jedi Training. We are choosing to go to AK in the morning since we have hear that is when the animals are out and my kids are nuts about animals, plus I don't think that a whole day at HS would give my little guy enough to do that he would be interested in. So what to do about the Jedi Training? I spoke with Disney when I called to set-up reservations for the Pirates League and she said it is first come first serve. We would sign up in the morning then they would tell us when to come back. This is something we really don't want to miss out on. Does anyone have any suggestions????? Would they give special considerations since he is a wish kid? Thanks for your help. This board has truly helped understand the whole process!
> Here are some outfits for Emma for the trip. I made the skirts last night. Now I need to work on the Star Wars freezer paper shirts, prince charming shirt for Austin, and a Spider-Man skirt for Emma. So Excited!




LOVE the outfits!! 

Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

*It took me 14 months (proving it is never too late); however, I have FINALLY finished our Trip Report from Lisa's amazing Make a Wish Trip. Life got in the way so many times; yet I kept plugging away at it and I am happy to have an amazing written memory of the journey. 

There is a lot of extra talk on our thread; please don't be put off by the length. If you would like to read about the trip start to finish, this will take you to the table of Contents. I took over 3000 pics myself, plus photopass and GKTW CD's, so I think there is a lot of good information to see about the Villas, GKTW and the Wish lounges at Epcot and Magic Kingdom. Please feel free to join in, everybody is welcome. I was new like many of you not that long ago, just jump in and start "talking".

It is true that your MAW trip will bring joy and laughter to your lives and help you face the many challenges of a child (or more than one child in our case) who faces life-threatening illness on a daily basis. I have a few more pics and thoughts about wish trips I plan to share; however, I feel happy with the report. It helped me relive many blessings that a MAW trip brings. 

Maroo, I PM'd you, please mark our report completed and Thank you again for all you have done for past wish trippers! You are sorely missed!*


----------



## Nevada Jen

Blessed, I absolutely love your trip report! 
Doing the final packing.  Can't believe we leave tomorrow.  I am already dragging the let down in our return!


----------



## jon03015

Nevada Jen said:


> Blessed, I absolutely love your trip report!
> Doing the final packing.  Can't believe we leave tomorrow.  I am already dragging the let down in our return!



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## 2012bella13

jon03015 said:


> There are many conditions in which a child can receive a wish. Your child has to be nominated/recommended by a social worker/Dr/nurse first then it goes to Make A Wish for approval. After they approve you for a wish you meet with the wish granters and they take it back to MAW to approve the wish.



MAW is for any child under the age of 18 that has a life threatening illness.
The wish nominated or recommended by our Dr., or by someone that has had a wish granted. I get emails from MAW asking if I know of anyone that qualifies. It is not just for the terminally ill. 
There are other wish granting organizations out there for just sick children, you can look it up on the net.  I know there is one called Sunshine.


----------



## kalimom6

disneymom04 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I have another question... this time about the disney tickets that GkTW gives.
> 
> Here is our situation:
> 
> We have leftover days from previous tickets that are not park hoppers.  Could we use those tickets and hold on to the ones that GKTW gives us and use those a year of so down the road?
> 
> The reason we would want to do this is because we know we will not want to park hop for our Wish Trip.  We want to spend most of our time at the GKTW village.  And this way, on another trip, we would have the option to park hop.
> 
> Does this make sense?  Would we be allowed to do this?  I'm not trying to cheat... but if I can do this "legally", I will.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Jean



Our Disney tickets from GKTW expire in 2014.  When we were there, I heard quite a few families that were going to save them and go to other places that they probably would never spend money to go.
Oh the Disney tickets, if you use them once, you have 14 days to use the rest of it (2days) from what I have read.  We went to Animal Kingdom so now our tickets have expired.


----------



## NEmel

Judy~ I'm so excited to sit down and read the rest of Lisa's trip report.  You are such a great author! 

NevadaJen~  Hope you have a wonderful and magical trip!!!  Enjoy some warm weather for me!


----------



## OhanaDreams

Kktraylor said:


> I feel guilty even asking about this since so many of your kids have it so much worse, but does Make a Wish grant for chronically I'll children?  My daughter has Familial Mediterranean Fever. It's a rare genetic disorder that causes fevers and inflammation around her joints and organs. She's on medicine which should give her a normal life span, I just hate that she's missed out on a carefree childhood. Even with the medicine she still has frequent fevers, severe stomach pain, and joint pain.  Without the medicine it would be life threatening. Has anyone had any experience with this type of situation?




Our kiddo is having his wish granted with the Dream Factory. Dream Factory continues to follow the kids after their wish has been granted. They get invited to outings and parties on a regular basis. Here is a link to see if there is a chapter near you.http://www.dreamfactoryinc.org/AboutUs/FindAChapter/tabid/5331/Default.aspx


----------



## Kktraylor

I called Dream Factory. Unfortunately they only serve 3 parishes, and I'm one parish away. :-(. Do you know of any similar organizations?  I'm in Louisiana.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Hey there Wish families! I've seen a lot of new Wishers coming on board and everyone is so excited! I had my Wish trip in Aug. 2011 and we are returning to the Orlando in just 9 days! 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jon03015

Just got a call from the Wish Granters. The one day I have planned for the send of party they can't make it so we are planning it for a different day. We have had the same wish granters for almost two years I think it would be great for them as well as us to have them there. We are also going to meet with them on a different night to get our info packet/expense check (the Wish Granters get that info 2 weeks before the trip at our chapter) and have dinner. 
Went to the dollar store to get supplies last night: hand sanitizer, mole skin, shower curtain and clips (to cover the stroller in rain). Also went to Party City: 99 cent lanyards (whoohoo! $4-$6 other places), mickey and minnie glow necklaces, glitter hairspray. We also received our welcome brochure from Mayor Clayton and the GKTW Village in the mail yesterday!!! And I signed up the family for a pirate pals fireworks cruise for one of the nights. One of Austin's specific wishes was to see the fireworks. Oaky, I am done updating. Can you tell I am getting a little neurotic?! Super excited.


----------



## Nevada Jen

We are at GKTW!   Quick question.  Which park are the incredibles at?


----------



## disneymom04

Hi Nevada Jen,
Incredibles are at Hollywood Studios. In the animation building I think. 
Have fun!


----------



## jas792

go to animation court  -- go into the art studio and alk through it - you will walk right into the icredibles --- have a great time  -  we will be there feb 17th  cant wait


----------



## Cassondra

I just had to share...


----------



## Cassondra

Nevada Jen said:


> We are at GKTW!   Quick question.  Which park are the incredibles at?



Yay!!! Have an AMAZING time!


----------



## NEmel

Cassondra said:


> I just had to share...





LOVE it!!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Just talked to our wish grantors yesterday, they said we should have our official dates within 2 weeks!  Wow!  I ordered a set of iron ons for us 5 off Etsy, so that was fun too!  I am not a sewer but these are iron on so even I can do that! Lol!  I see many of you talking about a send off party?   Is this something all chapters do? We live in MN.  Can you tell me more about that? Enjoying reading everyone's posts I can just feel the excitement!  Jack is most excited about the ice cream and Pooh.  He has never been to Disney so I think he can't imagine it all!  Thanks everyone!
Victoria


----------



## LittleEsmom

Cassondra said:


> I just had to share...



 Too Cute!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Oneplustwins said:


> Just talked to our wish grantors yesterday, they said we should have our official dates within 2 weeks!  Wow!  I ordered a set of iron ons for us 5 off Etsy, so that was fun too!  I am not a sewer but these are iron on so even I can do that! Lol!  I see many of you talking about a send off party?   Is this something all chapters do? We live in MN.  Can you tell me more about that? Enjoying reading everyone's posts I can just feel the excitement!  Jack is most excited about the ice cream and Pooh.  He has never been to Disney so I think he can't imagine it all!  Thanks everyone!
> Victoria



I'm not a crafty person either so I will probably get some iron-ons too I asked my wish granter about a send off party the other day and he said we would talk about it at a later time I hope we get to have one. My kids are super excited about the ice-cream too  and YAY for dates


----------



## Lilfoot93

Cassondra said:


> I just had to share...



LOVE it!! 



Oneplustwins said:


> Just talked to our wish grantors yesterday, they said we should have our official dates within 2 weeks!  Wow!  I ordered a set of iron ons for us 5 off Etsy, so that was fun too!  I am not a sewer but these are iron on so even I can do that! Lol!  I see many of you talking about a send off party?   Is this something all chapters do? We live in MN.  Can you tell me more about that? Enjoying reading everyone's posts I can just feel the excitement!  Jack is most excited about the ice cream and Pooh.  He has never been to Disney so I think he can't imagine it all!  Thanks everyone!
> Victoria



How exciting!! We should be getting our dates in the next couple weeks too! This will be our kids first trip to Disney also. When are you looking at going? We are going the middle of May/beginning of June. 

Jackie


----------



## kjpotter

I'm a wish granter and I had a quick question for those families that have been on a wish trip.

Did you use Fastpasses or did the magic button take care of that for you?


----------



## jon03015

Cassondra said:


> I just had to share...


That is AWESOME! Love it!



Oneplustwins said:


> Just talked to our wish grantors yesterday, they said we should have our official dates within 2 weeks!  Wow!  I ordered a set of iron ons for us 5 off Etsy, so that was fun too!  I am not a sewer but these are iron on so even I can do that! Lol!  I see many of you talking about a send off party?   Is this something all chapters do? We live in MN.  Can you tell me more about that? Enjoying reading everyone's posts I can just feel the excitement!  Jack is most excited about the ice cream and Pooh.  He has never been to Disney so I think he can't imagine it all!  Thanks everyone!
> Victoria


For our send off party I am organizing everything and inviting the wish granters to come be a a part of it. My chapter will contribute some funds to the party, but they funds available are limited. We are going to have a surprise party with Little Ceaser hot and ready pizza (what can I say, we are fancy ), drinks, salad, and cupcakes. We are inviting all the Dr's, nurses, social workers that we have worked with, as well as our church family, and other friends from work. Since it will be on a Thursday and we live just north of LA (an hour away from the hospital without traffic) I don't think a lot of people will be able to make it, but I want them to feel the love. Below is the invitation we are sending out. I know that every chapter is different when it comes to the send off parties. 
We had a great talk with our Wish Granter. We will meet with her either Tuesday or Wednesday to talk details.  Then a week later the send off party and FLORIDA!


----------



## jon03015

kjpotter said:


> I'm a wish granter and I had a quick question for those families that have been on a wish trip.
> 
> Did you use Fastpasses or did the magic button take care of that for you?



Supposedly the magic button will let you gain access to the fast pass line without a fast pass. I haven't been yet, but from what I have read it sounds like most do not stand in line with the wish button.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Jon 03015, super cute invites!  I love your idea too!  
For those of you who have gone plan your send off party too?  Would love to hear more about that.
We are looking at going sometime in April.  Jack has bad asthma so I don't want to go when too humid.  
Honestly, it still does not seem real.  Etsy had cute iron ons for a good price, they have a big selection.
Can't wait to hear more about everyone's planning and trips!
We watched GTKW welcome videos last night hitch is on their website under families.  Jack was almost jumping out of his skin he was so excited!


----------



## NEmel

Really like the invites, those are super cute!! 

We are STILL waiting on dates!  I know one of the ladies that does the scheduling was off for the holidays so I'm sure that is holding us up a bit.  I guess we will just wait!  

Hope all of you that are leaving on your trips soon have a wonderful time!


----------



## kalimom6

So I finally remembered to take the cd that GKTW had given with me to the store.  The cd has any pics that they took, like the ones with characters and at different parties.  My cd thing on my computer is broken so I couldn't look at the pics and had to take it to a store.  I didnt even look at any of the pics, I just ordered them all (157!!).
Well I am SO glad to have all these pics.  Majority of them are awesome pics of the village, things I had wished I had taken a picture of or of things that I did take a pic of but it didnt turn out clear.
I just wanted to post this, just in case someone who will be going and, is like me, remember later that I should have taken a pic of different things.  Mayor Clayton s house, cool pool pics, various villas, awesome photos of the Candyland playground, just a TON of different things that I didnt even think to snap a photo of.  I am assuming everyone gets the same.  They are way nicer pics than I took.  Especially inside the castle, inside the snoring tree where it's a little darker.


----------



## newdrama12

kjpotter said:
			
		

> I'm a wish granter and I had a quick question for those families that have been on a wish trip.
> 
> Did you use Fastpasses or did the magic button take care of that for you?



The wish button will take care of that for the families. It also giving them free parking at the parks as well!


----------



## Nevada Jen

We are at GKTW right now.  I suspect it is meant to be a surprise, but you will not need to get fast passes.  A were able too do every thing in Epcot in a day.  And hit what we wanted in magic kingdom in a day.  Also, an adult can wear the magic button and you do not need your wish child for the rides.  I was worried about that because dd can't do all the rides.  We are worn out! 20 hours in the parks in the last two days!


----------



## jas792

we will be there feb 17th  -- how was it at universal  --do you have to wait on lines?  do they also give you a photo pass  --- so excited  we cant wait


----------



## angel's momma

*Judy* - Thank you so much for writing Lisa's TR.  I still have a lot to get through, but I have loved everything I've read.  I've read some of the beginning, and several of the last updates, and next week should finally be slow enough that I can read the rest. 





Happy Dreams1 said:


> Hey there Wish families! I've seen a lot of new Wishers coming on board and everyone is so excited! I had my Wish trip in Aug. 2011 and we are returning to the Orlando in just 9 days!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



Hi Claudia   So glad you received your wish.  I hope you have a wonderful trip.




*jon03015* - Wonderful that everything's coming together so well.  The plans you've made for the send off party are great.   So glad Austin will be able to see the fireworks.





Nevada Jen said:


> We are at GKTW!



Can't wait to hear all about it. 




*Victoria* - Yay for getting your dates soon, and that Jack is so excited.  I hope he gets to eat lots of ice cream & see Pooh. 



*Dana* - I hope you get a send off party.  Since the wish granter said you'd talk about it later, it sounds to me like he's just waiting until closer to your trip.


*Melissa* - Hope you get your dates soon. 


*Sarah* - Wonderful that the CD has so many awesome pictures. 

*jas792* - Yay for getting dates


----------



## hobbsfamily6

Hi everyone,
This is my first experience with DisBoards, so bear with me.  By commenting am I "subscribed" now?  Is this the only Wish trip thread?  Just want to make sure I'm not missing something.

We are going on my daughter Meredith's MAW trip in March and Amber Greenawalt directed me here.  I'm looking forward to getting some good ideas!  

A little bit about us:  Meredith is 8 years old and the 3rd of 4 kids.  Our youngest 3 have mitochondrial disease and our 10 year old, Michael, had his MAW trip over 5 years ago.  We also have Melanie who is 13 and Madison who is 3.  

I do have a question I hope some can help answer.  We are taking 3 nurses with us to work the night shifts for the kids because sleep deprived parents aren't likely to enjoy Disney very much or be very tolerant of children  and I wondered if anyone else has done this before and how well the accommodations worked.  Our MAW chapter had never arranged for more than 1 nurse before.  They are thinking they are going to put us all in a double villa but I haven't heard that for certain from GKTW.  

As time gets closer, I am getting just as excited as the kids!  I really want to make this super special for her and am eager for some great ideas on how to do that!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Nevada Jen said:


> We are at GKTW right now.  I suspect it is meant to be a surprise, but you will not need to get fast passes.  A were able too do every thing in Epcot in a day.  And hit what we wanted in magic kingdom in a day.  Also, an adult can wear the magic button and you do not need your wish child for the rides.  I was worried about that because dd can't do all the rides.  We are worn out! 20 hours in the parks in the last two days!



I hope you guys are having a magical time!! 





hobbsfamily6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first experience with DisBoards, so bear with me.  By commenting am I "subscribed" now?  Is this the only Wish trip thread?  Just want to make sure I'm not missing something.
> 
> We are going on my daughter Meredith's MAW trip in March and Amber Greenawalt directed me here.  I'm looking forward to getting some good ideas!
> 
> A little bit about us:  Meredith is 8 years old and the 3rd of 4 kids.  Our youngest 3 have mitochondrial disease and our 10 year old, Michael, had his MAW trip over 5 years ago.  We also have Melanie who is 13 and Madison who is 3.
> 
> I do have a question I hope some can help answer.  We are taking 3 nurses with us to work the night shifts for the kids because sleep deprived parents aren't likely to enjoy Disney very much or be very tolerant of children  and I wondered if anyone else has done this before and how well the accommodations worked.  Our MAW chapter had never arranged for more than 1 nurse before.  They are thinking they are going to put us all in a double villa but I haven't heard that for certain from GKTW.
> 
> As time gets closer, I am getting just as excited as the kids!  I really want to make this super special for her and am eager for some great ideas on how to do that!



  Glad to hear that Meredith gets her wish! To subscribe you have to go to the thread subscription under additional options while you are on the comment screen. 

Jackie


----------



## hobbsfamily6

Thanks!  Hopefully I did it right.  I'm not very familiar with message boards.  I'm more of a FB girl.


----------



## angel's momma

hobbsfamily6  So happy that Meredith is getting her wish.  There's lots of ways to make it super special for her, and many ideas on this thread & in the trip reports.


----------



## NEmel

Welcome Hobbsfamily 6!  So glad that you found the board everyone is so helpful!  

Wanted to share a picture of our MAW shirts.  I know a lot have said they only get white or blue.  We are very lucky that our chapter has such a selection of colors!  I can't wait to take pictures in these shirts, the colors look great together!


----------



## newdrama12

jas792 said:
			
		

> we will be there feb 17th  -- how was it at universal  --do you have to wait on lines?  do they also give you a photo pass  --- so excited  we cant wait



No at universal you will not have to wait in lines for most everything! They do not give you a photo pass, since they don't have it. But I thin that they offer a free picture or at least I know they did last year.


----------



## jon03015

11 days till we leave! We are all sick with colds/bronchitis. I hope we can all get better, pray that we will!  I have been sick off and on since before Thanksgiving, I went to the Dr to be sure everything was okay and my labs were fine, but they did put me on antibiotics. Trying to take care of myself so I won't be sick. My kids are feeling a little better. I think they are on the tail end of this junk we have all had. 
I will be working on freezer paper shirts today!!! We will all have matching Star Wars t-shirts. Very, very excited. 
We handed out invitations to Austin's surprise send off party to all the medical staff yesterday. You should have seen the look on some of their faces, they were so touched. I am so excited that some of them will be trying to come! It will make it super special. I think half of our church will be there. Everyone wants to come out and celebrate. Feeling very blessed right now.


----------



## jon03015

Just found out that my husband's finger that he broke now needs surgery BEFORE we leave on the 19th. Oh boy. Well at least it isn't his foot, andhe can still walk.


----------



## nuts4wdw

Hi, All!
I am having a great time reading everyone's posts. I really need to tackle this thread from the beginning. Anyhow? What do you think....my ds's dr. has about a six month waiting period to get in, even for rechecks. She scheduled him in June, the 14th. We have requested the dates 5/31-6/9. Do you think we will be OK? Do you think I should call the wish granters and let them know? (I have called them twice since November already. Once to change from Spring Break and the second to find out if Prescott's grandma could go to help. The first was a big yes and the second a big no  ) Anyway, I just don't know if I should take a "chill pill" or call them? What would you do?


----------



## Jakentysmom

Hi everyone!!!  I just joined and can not wait to get all the info we can for our MAW trip!!  We just got "the call" on Sunday saying that we were accepted!!  Now we just wait for our wish granter to call.  Jacob deserves so much and I can not wait for him to go on a trip and not worry about doc appts and hospital visits!  My wish kid Jacob, has Mitochondrial Disease, autism, MCAD, and severe chronic constipation.  He is such a great kid and I can not wait to tell him and his brother!!!


----------



## Kktraylor

I finally got the nerve to ask our pediatrician about Make a Wish. He immediately said that he thought it was a great idea and would give Ava a boost. He said Ava needs a break from her reality and he would be happy to approve her. Now I just have to hope all the paperwork goes through without a hitch!!


----------



## NEmel

Hi Britney   So glad Jacob gets a wish and so glad you found the board! 

Hi Kristy   Glad you decided to submit a referral for Ava.  Hope you hear some good news soon!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Melissa...thanks!!

Kristy...so glad you have a good doc like that.  Glad you were able to get a referral for Ava!!


----------



## Kktraylor

Thanks Britney and Melissa. If the doctor approves you, does that mean you'll definitely be approved?  How long does it normally take to find out?  My dr said he would call me when he got the paperwork.


----------



## Jakentysmom

I am pretty sure that the doc approval means that you are approved.  From the time I submitted the referral it took about a month and a half.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

My son Tycen has been approved for a WISH and I am ready to start a pre-trip report.  We are headed to Disneyland this summer!!  His wish was to see CarsLand.  Any suggestions on where to begin a report?  I can't find any pre-trip wish reports in the Disneyland section.  There aren't many people out there who have done reports on Disneyland so hopefully I can help others out there who might be going!!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jakentysmom

YAY for being approved!!  If this was a wish for my younger son he would def pick carsland too!!  That place is awesome looking.  I am sure disneyland is identical to disneyworld.  So the same things would apply.  But I have no idea since I havent heard anything about DL.  Good luck and I cant wait to hear all about your trip!!


----------



## NEmel

mydisneyanytime said:


> My son Tycen has been approved for a WISH and I am ready to start a pre-trip report.  We are headed to Disneyland this summer!!  His wish was to see CarsLand.  Any suggestions on where to begin a report?  I can't find any pre-trip wish reports in the Disneyland section.  There aren't many people out there who have done reports on Disneyland so hopefully I can help others out there who might be going!!  Thanks in advance!!



Welcome!  So glad your little guy is being granted a wish!   The instructions on doing a pre-trip report are on page 2 of this thread.  My wish kiddo asked for a cruise, so its not just for Disney World.  Yea for Carsland!!

Kristy~ I'm pretty sure that as long as the doctor says they are medically eligible then that is what MAW goes by.  My kiddos paperwork was submitted the first of September we received the packet in the mail by Sept 24.  So that part was quick, but we are still waiting on dates!   So I think it just depends by chapter.  Our state has 2 big radiothons near in Dec and granted a total of 8 wishes, so my guess is they want to spread them out by months not sure though.  I will tell you the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kktraylor said:


> I finally got the nerve to ask our pediatrician about Make a Wish. He immediately said that he thought it was a great idea and would give Ava a boost. He said Ava needs a break from her reality and he would be happy to approve her. Now I just have to hope all the paperwork goes through without a hitch!!





Kktraylor said:


> Thanks Britney and Melissa. If the doctor approves you, does that mean you'll definitely be approved?  How long does it normally take to find out?  My dr said he would call me when he got the paperwork.



Welcome!! Glad to hear that Ava is getting her wish! It took us about 3 weeks to hear for sure that Trev was approved. Another few weeks to meet with the wish grantor but that was only because my FIL was diagnosed with cancer at the same time we found out about Trevor qualifying for MAW and we figured since Trev did not know yet another couple weeks of waiting wouldn't hurt while we were still finding out info about my FIL's diagnosis. 




mydisneyanytime said:


> My son Tycen has been approved for a WISH and I am ready to start a pre-trip report.  We are headed to Disneyland this summer!!  His wish was to see CarsLand.  Any suggestions on where to begin a report?  I can't find any pre-trip wish reports in the Disneyland section.  There aren't many people out there who have done reports on Disneyland so hopefully I can help others out there who might be going!!  Thanks in advance!!



Welcome!! Glad to hear that Tycen is getting his wish! I can't wait to hear all about your planning! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

*jon03015* Sorry your family has been sick, hope you are feeling better now.  Glad you're going to have a good turnout for the send off party.  Loved your comment about feeling very blessed.  Looking forward to seeing your freezer paper shirts.  So sorry about DH's finger & surgery.  Praying it goes well, and that your family is healthy.


 *Britney*  Yay that Jacob will be getting a wish. 


*Kristy* - Glad you asked the Dr. about referring Ava, and that he was so helpful.  Hope you hear from them soon. 





mydisneyanytime said:


> My son Tycen has been approved for a WISH and I am ready to start a pre-trip report.  We are headed to Disneyland this summer!!  His wish was to see CarsLand.  Any suggestions on where to begin a report?  I can't find any pre-trip wish reports in the Disneyland section.  There aren't many people out there who have done reports on Disneyland so hopefully I can help others out there who might be going!!  Thanks in advance!!



  So glad that Tycen is getting his wish to see CarsLand.   JMO, but I would post the PTR in the Disneyland section.  If you put a link in your signature, those that follow the Wish Trippers thread will be able to find your PTR easily.


----------



## jon03015

One week to go! I updated our PTR and have link to an awesome video for Austin's Make a Wish send off party on Thursday! We are busy planning and can't believe everything is coming up so soon.


----------



## Moodyzblu

jon03015 said:


> One week to go! I updated our PTR and have link to an awesome video for Austin's Make a Wish send off party on Thursday! We are busy planning and can't believe everything is coming up so soon.



  Finally !!


----------



## Kktraylor

I think I figured out how to put our family pic in my signature. Bear with me while I test it.


----------



## Kktraylor

No clue what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I can't do it from my phone. Oh well. .


----------



## angel's momma

Kristy - It worked   You have a lovely family, and I love the thing shirts.


----------



## Kktraylor

Christi:  Thanks. . If we ever get to make it to Disney while they still fit, the kiddos will definitely be wearing them. I'm praying that we'll be one of the families that hears back from MAW very quickly. Ava has been in so much pain these last few weeks, I'd love to give her some good news.


----------



## angel's momma

So sorry that Ava has been in so much pain lately.   I hope she gets her good news very soon.


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:


> Christi:  Thanks. . If we ever get to make it to Disney while they still fit, the kiddos will definitely be wearing them. I'm praying that we'll be one of the families that hears back from MAW very quickly. Ava has been in so much pain these last few weeks, I'd love to give her some good news.




Cute Kiddos!!!  You sure have your hands full!  Hope Ava gets some relief soon and you get some news!


----------



## jon03015

Kktraylor said:


> Christi:  Thanks. . If we ever get to make it to Disney while they still fit, the kiddos will definitely be wearing them. I'm praying that we'll be one of the families that hears back from MAW very quickly. Ava has been in so much pain these last few weeks, I'd love to give her some good news.


The shirts are great!!!! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## jon03015

I went to Toys R Us on Saturday looking for a blue light saber. Austin had mentioned he wants to bring Darth Vader his red light saber from home and wouldn't it be cool if he had a blue light saber to fight him at Disney World? I had been looking for a souvenir for him and thought that would be perfect. I asked the lady up front for help and they didn't have one. We were talking and I told her about what Austin wanted to do and she replied "Well we have to find a light saber!" They found one in Lancaster and arranged for it to come with another employee. I was so grateful. What was really amazing tonight when I went to pick it up it was wrapped up with a card. It was a gift from the employees at the store! I started to tear up and told them I would get pictures of him fighting with it and bring him in after our trip to say thanks. The manager was tearing up too and said that he would really like to meet him. I was amazed at their kindness.*******PIXIE DUST!!!!!!!!!*******


----------



## Kktraylor

Jon03015: Aww, that just made me tear up. Sometimes I'm so amazed at the goodness still left in people. So happy for y'all.


----------



## angel's momma

jon03015 said:


> What was really amazing tonight when I went to pick it up it was wrapped up with a card. It was a gift from the employees at the store! I started to tear up and told them I would get pictures of him fighting with it and bring him in after our trip to say thanks. The manager was tearing up too and said that he would really like to meet him. I was amazed at their kindness.*******PIXIE DUST!!!!!!!!!*******



What a wonderful surprise


----------



## LittleEsmom

We found out last Tues. that Emma will need to be braced for scoliosis She will go in tomorrow for her casting. Her dr says she will have to wear it until she stops growing which could be up to 4 yrs. Just wondering if anyone else has had to go threw this I asked about Disney rides and he said that should not be a problem and if she feels uncomfortable she can take it off and then put it back on.  She has been feeling blue about the whole thing but she said "Well. We just gotta do it." She is a trooper (((HUGS))) and pixie dust for everyone about to leave on your trips.


----------



## Kktraylor

LittleEsmom:  sorry to hear that. When do y'all go on your trip?  I'm new here, so if you don't mind my asking, what is her illness?


----------



## LittleEsmom

Emma was born with Congenital Heart Defects(TGA, PS, and VSD) She only takes a baby aspirin daily and seen once a yr. by Cardio. She has been seen for scoliosis for the last yr and a half after a screening by her Pediatrician.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Opps....Our trip is March 23-29th. Emma's 10th b-day is March 25th!


----------



## Kktraylor

Glad she's doing better. Ava's 9th birthday is March 24th.


----------



## angel's momma

Dana - So sorry about Emma's brace   Praying it will go well, and that she will adapt well to it. Glad that it won't affect her being able to do rides.  Sorry she's been feeling blue - hugs for her, and you too cause I know how hard it is to see your child feeling down.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kktraylor said:


> I think I figured out how to put our family pic in my signature. Bear with me while I test it.



Great looking family! I love the shirts  



jon03015 said:


> I went to Toys R Us on Saturday looking for a blue light saber. Austin had mentioned he wants to bring Darth Vader his red light saber from home and wouldn't it be cool if he had a blue light saber to fight him at Disney World? I had been looking for a souvenir for him and thought that would be perfect. I asked the lady up front for help and they didn't have one. We were talking and I told her about what Austin wanted to do and she replied "Well we have to find a light saber!" They found one in Lancaster and arranged for it to come with another employee. I was so grateful. What was really amazing tonight when I went to pick it up it was wrapped up with a card. It was a gift from the employees at the store! I started to tear up and told them I would get pictures of him fighting with it and bring him in after our trip to say thanks. The manager was tearing up too and said that he would really like to meet him. I was amazed at their kindness.*******PIXIE DUST!!!!!!!!!*******



That is awesome!! 



LittleEsmom said:


> We found out last Tues. that Emma will need to be braced for scoliosis She will go in tomorrow for her casting. Her dr says she will have to wear it until she stops growing which could be up to 4 yrs. Just wondering if anyone else has had to go threw this I asked about Disney rides and he said that should not be a problem and if she feels uncomfortable she can take it off and then put it back on.  She has been feeling blue about the whole thing but she said "Well. We just gotta do it." She is a trooper (((HUGS))) and pixie dust for everyone about to leave on your trips.



Sorry she has to have a brace. A friend of mine had a daughter that had to wear one from age 10-14. Now that she has stopped growing she no longer needs it. I know that she was able to take if off for a couple hours each day with no problems. 

Jackie


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> Glad she's doing better. Ava's 9th birthday is March 24th.



That's great! They are a year apart What is Ava wanting to do for her wish?


----------



## LittleEsmom

Sorry she has to have a brace. A friend of mine had a daughter that had to wear one from age 10-14. Now that she has stopped growing she no longer needs it. I know that she was able to take if off for a couple hours each day with no problems. 

Jackie[/QUOTE]

Thanks Jackie So your friends daughter didn't have to have surgery? I hope the same for Emma Yeah, the DR said it would probably be a 23 hr. a day thing.


----------



## LittleEsmom

angel's momma said:


> Dana - So sorry about Emma's brace   Praying it will go well, and that she will adapt well to it. Glad that it won't affect her being able to do rides.  Sorry she's been feeling blue - hugs for her, and you too cause I know how hard it is to see your child feeling down.



Thank you  Hugs to you too!


----------



## Kktraylor

LittleEsmom said:


> That's great! They are a year apart What is Ava wanting to do for her wish?



She dreams of going to Disney. We still haven't heard back if she qualified or not yet though.


----------



## Lilfoot93

LittleEsmom said:


> Sorry she has to have a brace. A friend of mine had a daughter that had to wear one from age 10-14. Now that she has stopped growing she no longer needs it. I know that she was able to take if off for a couple hours each day with no problems.
> 
> Jackie



Thanks Jackie So your friends daughter didn't have to have surgery? I hope the same for Emma Yeah, the DR said it would probably be a 23 hr. a day thing.[/QUOTE]

She did not need surgery. Her daughter is 16 now and just had another appt and all is still good! She goes once a year still to be evaluated. I am not sure how long she will be followed. 

Jackie


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> She dreams of going to Disney. We still haven't heard back if she qualified or not yet though.



 Wishing you LUCK  Hope her dream comes true!


----------



## jas792

we just got new dates for Anna's wish trip. It turns out the week of the 17th has block out dates original week of the 17th.  Now  we are going Feb 10th to Feb 16th.... so excited  --- anyone else going that week?


----------



## blessedmom4

jas792 said:


> we just got new dates for Anna's wish trip. It turns out the week of the 17th has block out dates original week of the 17th.  Now  we are going Feb 10th to Feb 16th.... so excited  --- anyone else going that week?



* for dates!!! You are going to have a blast!  I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it. 


 Welcome  to all of the new folks...I love to see this thread hopping! *


----------



## kalimom6

LittleEsmom said:


> We found out last Tues. that Emma will need to be braced for scoliosis She will go in tomorrow for her casting. Her dr says she will have to wear it until she stops growing which could be up to 4 yrs. Just wondering if anyone else has had to go threw this I asked about Disney rides and he said that should not be a problem and if she feels uncomfortable she can take it off and then put it back on.  She has been feeling blue about the whole thing but she said "Well. We just gotta do it." She is a trooper (((HUGS))) and pixie dust for everyone about to leave on your trips.



My 5 year old started scoliosis at 16 months or so.  At age 3.5 she was put in a full cast onher back.  After a series of 3 casts, she graduated to a brace which she wore for 22 hours a day.  Elsa's wish trip was last month and in November we were told that shehad graduated to only needing it at night or the day.  We chose night.  AND the doctor had told us to leave the brace at home for our trip.  He said dont bother with it.  The casting and bracing helped Elsa immensely in other ways too.  She has low muscle tone so when her back was supported, all the sudden her spech improved a little.  It helped her muscles too.  She is not done with this scoliosis business.  She most likely will need surgery later on.


----------



## LittleEsmom

kalimom6 said:


> My 5 year old started scoliosis at 16 months or so.  At age 3.5 she was put in a full cast onher back.  After a series of 3 casts, she graduated to a brace which she wore for 22 hours a day.  Elsa's wish trip was last month and in November we were told that shehad graduated to only needing it at night or the day.  We chose night.  AND the doctor had told us to leave the brace at home for our trip.  He said dont bother with it.  The casting and bracing helped Elsa immensely in other ways too.  She has low muscle tone so when her back was supported, all the sudden her spech improved a little.  It helped her muscles too.  She is not done with this scoliosis business.  She most likely will need surgery later on.



So glad the casts and braces helped Emma has probably had it since she was very small and we didn't know it. She always had one shoulder blade that stuck out but we thought it was from her surgery at a week old. The scar goes right around her shoulder blade. My husband and I talked about it often. Even brought it up to our pediatrician too Praying surgery is held off for a long while


----------



## LittleEsmom

jas792 said:


> we just got new dates for Anna's wish trip. It turns out the week of the 17th has block out dates original week of the 17th.  Now  we are going Feb 10th to Feb 16th.... so excited  --- anyone else going that week?



 So happy for you


----------



## angel's momma

jas792 said:


> we just got new dates for Anna's wish trip.



Yay for having dates


----------



## OhanaDreams

jas792 said:


> we just got new dates for Anna's wish trip. It turns out the week of the 17th has block out dates original week of the 17th.  Now  we are going Feb 10th to Feb 16th.... so excited  --- anyone else going that week?



We have the exact same dates!!!


----------



## OhanaDreams

Crafting up a storm. Second set of t-shirts done! Next project = autograph book.


----------



## taliasmom

OhanaDreams said:
			
		

> Crafting up a storm. Second set of t-shirts done! Next project = autograph book.



Are you silk screening? Those are nice


----------



## Kktraylor

OhanaDreams said:


> Crafting up a storm. Second set of t-shirts done! Next project = autograph book.



LOVE the shirts!!!  Please post how you made them. I know I won't be able to afford to get my kids a bunch of new shirts, but I'd like to buy/make them one each.


----------



## Jakentysmom

OhanaDreams said:


> Crafting up a storm. Second set of t-shirts done! Next project = autograph book.




Oh my gosh!!!  I love those shirts!  They are SO CUTE!!!  How are you doing the autograph book?  I thought about making some for my kids as well.  I would love to make shirts for my kids too.  How did you do it??


----------



## blessedmom4

OhanaDreams said:


> Crafting up a storm. Second set of t-shirts done! Next project = autograph book.


*
LOVE your shirts, GREAT JOB! Are they iron ons?

How exciting you have the same dates with another Wishtripper. Don't be surprised if you don't run into each other much though, unless you plan for it...*


----------



## OhanaDreams

These are just regular freezer paper t-shirts made by us.  We used metallic paint and it gave them a more professional look. 

Here are some tips I learned while reading about how to make them

Supplies: Tshirts - must be washed ahead of time. Do not use fabric softener 
                         or dryer sheets
            Cricut Design studio- allows you to merge and create new images
            Freezer paper. Put on cricut mat shiny side up
            Cricut- will cut out the stencil for smooth edge, remember to reverse
                       image 
            Cardboard- Place inside shirt to prevent bleeding of paint 
            Foam brush or stiff brush to apply paint.
            Iron- Must iron shirt first so no wrinkles. Iron on the freezer paper 
                   shiny side down. Do not iron on an ironing board. Need a flat 
                   surface that will make heat stay in. I used my kitchen counter.
            Fabric paint- I used Tulip Soft Metallic paint from Walmart at least 2 
                              coats. Allow to dry before removing paper.


----------



## NEmel

OhanaDreams said:


> Crafting up a storm. Second set of t-shirts done! Next project = autograph book.




LOVE the shirts!!!!


----------



## NEmel

jas792 said:


> we just got new dates for Anna's wish trip. It turns out the week of the 17th has block out dates original week of the 17th.  Now  we are going Feb 10th to Feb 16th.... so excited  --- anyone else going that week?



YEA for dates!!1  So glad Anna is getting her wish!


----------



## Kktraylor

I was told to look on disboutiquers for shirt ideas. But, the link sent me to a board called proboards and had me make a new account that is waiting on approval. Did I go to the wrong board?


----------



## angel's momma

OhanaDreams said:


> Crafting up a storm. Second set of t-shirts done! Next project = autograph book.



Wonderful! 



Kktraylor said:


> I was told to look on disboutiquers for shirt ideas. But, the link sent me to a board called proboards and had me make a new account that is waiting on approval. Did I go to the wrong board?



That's something different.  Here's the link for the current disboutique thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2975559&highlight=disboutique


----------



## Kktraylor

Thanks, I knew something didn't seem right. Lol.


----------



## nesser1981

Haven't checked in here in a while, but i saw these videos that GKTW shared on their FB page, thought i'd post them just in case no one else has.
http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FDC7605C027B6E7


----------



## LindaBabe

You can buy really soft inexpensive teeshirts at Michaels and ACMoore - they go on sale for 2-3 $ each at regular intervals.

I worked at GKTW This morning.  It was very quiet, but there have been lots of positive changes since I last worked there a couple years ago.  Some of the landscaping that was in progress then is growing in nicely now.  Lots of visual joy there.

  Please ride the caroussel!  It is SO much fun and has two spaces for wheelchairs, a turtle and a snail, if your child can't ride a moving animal.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

I am so excited.  We finally have our dates for our WISH trip!!!  I started a pretrip report in the Disneyland section just now.

Someone mentioned that I could put the link in my signature.  Can anyone help me with that?  

Thanks so much!!!  
Kristi


----------



## angel's momma

Yay for having dates Kristi 

Here's the info about the link: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470

Have to go for now, but will be back to find your PTR


----------



## wishin' on a star

LindaBabe said:


> You can buy really soft inexpensive teeshirts at Michaels and ACMoore - they go on sale for 2-3 $ each at regular intervals.
> 
> I worked at GKTW This morning.  It was very quiet, but there have been lots of positive changes since I last worked there a couple years ago.  Some of the landscaping that was in progress then is growing in nicely now.  Lots of visual joy there.
> 
> Please ride the caroussel!  It is SO much fun and has two spaces for wheelchairs, a turtle and a snail, if your child can't ride a moving animal.



GKTW volunteers are so special!!  Thank you for giving your time at the Village.  The carousel was a daily requirement for our family!  It was a must do every day before and after eating at the Gingerbread House!


----------



## Lilfoot93

LindaBabe said:


> You can buy really soft inexpensive teeshirts at Michaels and ACMoore - they go on sale for 2-3 $ each at regular intervals.
> 
> I worked at GKTW This morning.  It was very quiet, but there have been lots of positive changes since I last worked there a couple years ago.  Some of the landscaping that was in progress then is growing in nicely now.  Lots of visual joy there.
> 
> Please ride the caroussel!  It is SO much fun and has two spaces for wheelchairs, a turtle and a snail, if your child can't ride a moving animal.



My kids are super excited to ride the carrousel! That is wonderful that you are volunteer there! 



mydisneyanytime said:


> I am so excited.  We finally have our dates for our WISH trip!!!  I started a pretrip report in the Disneyland section just now.
> 
> Someone mentioned that I could put the link in my signature.  Can anyone help me with that?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Kristi



Yay for dates!! 

Jackie


----------



## Kktraylor

mydisneyanytime said:


> I am so excited.  We finally have our dates for our WISH trip!!!  I started a pretrip report in the Disneyland section just now.
> 
> Someone mentioned that I could put the link in my signature.  Can anyone help me with that?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Kristi



So glad you got your dates!  Must be exciting!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

We got our dates!  April 16th we leave!,, wooooooo hooooooooo!!  We are planning on extending our trip by two nights.  Any suggestions where to stay? Does anyone know if you can get a good rate because of being there with MAW?  Would love your input!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Oneplustwins said:


> We got our dates!  April 16th we leave!,, wooooooo hooooooooo!!  We are planning on extending our trip by two nights.  Any suggestions where to stay? Does anyone know if you can get a good rate because of being there with MAW?  Would love your input!



Yay for dates!! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Oneplustwins said:


> We got our dates!  April 16th we leave!,, wooooooo hooooooooo!!  We are planning on extending our trip by two nights.  Any suggestions where to stay? Does anyone know if you can get a good rate because of being there with MAW?  Would love your input!



Yay for dates!


----------



## Kktraylor

Just wanted to share how my angel Ava made me cry this morning. You see, years ago I was hurt pretty bad in the Army. I've had 9 abdominal surgeries in the last 10 years an pretty much live in constant pain. But, it's something I've come to accept and have learned to live with. Well, Ava's health has been worse than normal these last few months. It just breaks my heart to see her living in so much pain.*
* * *Last night she wanted to go to bed early, so I was a little scared she might be getting a fever. *Well, on the way out the door this morning she gave me a long letter....I guess that's what she was doing in bed last night. The letter said thank you. She said she never realized how hard it is to do little every day things when you're in so much pain...but now she does. She said she didn't know how I managed to take care of them and make her feel better when my stomach is hurting me so much. She also said days that when she's feeling ok she promises she will help me more with the house and the younger kids.*
* I tell you, that child has a heart of gold. She made me feel like a million bucks. The letter also made me a little sad. My child shouldn't know how it feels...she shouldn't have to experience that. * Anyway, I just wanted to share why I'm a proud mom this morning. 

Kristy


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Kktraylor said:


> Just wanted to share how my angel Ava made me cry this morning. You see, years ago I was hurt pretty bad in the Army. I've had 9 abdominal surgeries in the last 10 years an pretty much live in constant pain. But, it's something I've come to accept and have learned to live with. Well, Ava's health has been worse than normal these last few months. It just breaks my heart to see her living in so much pain.*
> * * *Last night she wanted to go to bed early, so I was a little scared she might be getting a fever. *Well, on the way out the door this morning she gave me a long letter....I guess that's what she was doing in bed last night. The letter said thank you. She said she never realized how hard it is to do little every day things when you're in so much pain...but now she does. She said she didn't know how I managed to take care of them and make her feel better when my stomach is hurting me so much. She also said days that when she's feeling ok she promises she will help me more with the house and the younger kids.*
> * I tell you, that child has a heart of gold. She made me feel like a million bucks. The letter also made me a little sad. My child shouldn't know how it feels...she shouldn't have to experience that. * Anyway, I just wanted to share why I'm a proud mom this morning.
> 
> Kristy




Ok, I'm crying now.


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted in a while but I am always following this thread.

I wanted to give you guys an update on Holden...my best friend's son (I call him my nephew) who was diagnosed with leukemia at 6 months old.   

First and foremost, he is doing great.       We hold our breath every month when he goes in for a check up but so far, so good.  He also turned 3 this past Sunday!   What a blessing!!!   He was able to have his first ever birthday party too!    He spent birthday 1 & 2 in the hospital so this was a big deal.  He had a Jake and the Neverland Pirates themed party.   

We also FINALLY heard back from Make a Wish.   His stuff was submitted 6 months ago and it wasn't until now that we heard from the Volunteer.  She is scheduled to meet with the family on Sunday.   I'm not sure what's next after this initial meeting.  The meeting is taking place at a baseball field (where older brother Trey is playing) so we'll see how that goes.    Fingers crossed it all goes well! 

Here is a pic of the boys from this past weekend.  We went to the zoo on Monday to keep the birthday celebration going.  Holden is the little blondie in the Rough & Tough sweatshirt....big brother Trey is wearing the Arsenal jersey and the little guy in the yellow jacket is my baby, JJ.


----------



## kalimom6

Kktraylor said:


> Just wanted to share how my angel Ava made me cry this morning. You see, years ago I was hurt pretty bad in the Army. I've had 9 abdominal surgeries in the last 10 years an pretty much live in constant pain. But, it's something I've come to accept and have learned to live with. Well, Ava's health has been worse than normal these last few months. It just breaks my heart to see her living in so much pain.*
> * * *Last night she wanted to go to bed early, so I was a little scared she might be getting a fever. *Well, on the way out the door this morning she gave me a long letter....I guess that's what she was doing in bed last night. The letter said thank you. She said she never realized how hard it is to do little every day things when you're in so much pain...but now she does. She said she didn't know how I managed to take care of them and make her feel better when my stomach is hurting me so much. She also said days that when she's feeling ok she promises she will help me more with the house and the younger kids.*
> * I tell you, that child has a heart of gold. She made me feel like a million bucks. The letter also made me a little sad. My child shouldn't know how it feels...she shouldn't have to experience that. * Anyway, I just wanted to share why I'm a proud mom this morning.
> 
> Kristy



What a sweetheart.  By the way, we traveled in December with 6 kids for our daughters wish trip.  It was so fun with all of the kids, we just had to take it slow tho!  I am due with #7 in June, thats why we did Elsa's trip when we did.   I should get started on my trip report!


----------



## Kktraylor

kalimom6 said:


> What a sweetheart.  By the way, we traveled in December with 6 kids for our daughters wish trip.  It was so fun with all of the kids, we just had to take it slow tho!  I am due with #7 in June, thats why we did Elsa's trip when we did.   I should get started on my trip report!



You really should. . I'd love to read it.


----------



## jas792

We got our dates for Feb 0th to Feb 16th.  I thought we were going to get a rental car but today the wish granter said when we get to the airport GKTW would  meet us and bring us to the village -  then we ould use their transportation to the parks.
Does nyone now how this works?  Will we still be able to get to the walmart and all the parks?
Thaks  Jo


----------



## angel's momma

Kristy - Thank you for sharing such a wonderful story.   You're right though about the fact that Ava shouldn't have to know how it feels. 



Ana~n~Joseph - So glad Holden is doing well & was able to have his first party.  Yay for the upcoming meeting witht he wish granter.  Can't wait to hear his wish.  The boys are so cute. 



Sarah - Looking forward to the trip report.


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:


> Just wanted to share how my angel Ava made me cry this morning. You see, years ago I was hurt pretty bad in the Army. I've had 9 abdominal surgeries in the last 10 years an pretty much live in constant pain. But, it's something I've come to accept and have learned to live with. Well, Ava's health has been worse than normal these last few months. It just breaks my heart to see her living in so much pain.*
> * * *Last night she wanted to go to bed early, so I was a little scared she might be getting a fever. *Well, on the way out the door this morning she gave me a long letter....I guess that's what she was doing in bed last night. The letter said thank you. She said she never realized how hard it is to do little every day things when you're in so much pain...but now she does. She said she didn't know how I managed to take care of them and make her feel better when my stomach is hurting me so much. She also said days that when she's feeling ok she promises she will help me more with the house and the younger kids.*
> * I tell you, that child has a heart of gold. She made me feel like a million bucks. The letter also made me a little sad. My child shouldn't know how it feels...she shouldn't have to experience that. * Anyway, I just wanted to share why I'm a proud mom this morning.
> 
> Kristy



What a sweet heart!   It always make everything worth while!


----------



## NEmel

SO EXCITED, Cruise is booked!!!​We will be cruisin on the Dream April 6-11!!  More info on Carter's PTR!


----------



## kalimom6

jas792 said:


> We got our dates for Feb 0th to Feb 16th.  I thought we were going to get a rental car but today the wish granter said when we get to the airport GKTW would  meet us and bring us to the village -  then we ould use their transportation to the parks.
> Does nyone now how this works?  Will we still be able to get to the walmart and all the parks?
> Thaks  Jo



Our receipt thing when we got the rental said payment was from GKTW not our wish foundation.  BUT as far as getting places, one evening I was visiting with a volunteer.  He was holding keys.  He said his usual job is doing Walmart runs.  He shuttles people to and from.  And I know I heard people waiting for shuttles to the parks.  We went all over, the gulf, the ocean, Legoland, etc so we were glad to have a rental.


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - Sorry I somehow missed your post earlier.   Yay for having dates!


----------



## jas792

I meant feb 10   -- we will be there for Valentimes dy


----------



## jas792

Thanks Sarah  - I hope we get a rental because we want to go exploring too


----------



## jas792

thank you   we re very excited


----------



## Kktraylor

jas792 said:


> We got our dates for Feb 0th to Feb 16th.  I thought we were going to get a rental car but today the wish granter said when we get to the airport GKTW would  meet us and bring us to the village -  then we ould use their transportation to the parks.
> Does nyone now how this works?  Will we still be able to get to the walmart and all the parks?
> Thaks  Jo



Yay for dates!!  Sorry, don't know the answers to the other questions, but many people have said that GKTW rents you a vehicle. You can at least hope for one. 

Kristy


----------



## angel's momma

jas792 said:


> I meant feb 10   -- we will be there for Valentimes dy


----------



## kjpotter

jas - tell your wish granter that you would prefer a rental car.  I'm a wish granter and we always book a rental car unless the family does not drive.


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

So BFF has some questions about the process w/ MAW and I told her I would post on here to see if anyone could help.

She finally has a meeting with the MAW volunteers this weekend.  The meeting will take place at a baseball field.     Is this when they will ask Holden about his wish?   Or is this just an intro meeting?    

Also, Holden just turned three.   If they ask him and he doesn't want to answer or he just says "mickey mouse", etc., what's the next step?  Will they ask mom and dad their thoughts for his wish?   BFF is not sure how well Holden will communicate with the volunteers since he's never met them (and he's just 3).

Holden has always wanted to go on a "Mickey Mouse boat" but mom and dad are thinking maybe Disney World would be a better option for the family.  What do you guys think?  I love cruising and my 3 year old (Holden's BFF) loves it too.  He also loves Disney so I think regardless, they will have a grand time.   The family has been to Disney World multiple times (without Holden though so this would be his first trip).    

Any thoughts, advise, etc on the process would be greatly appreciated.    We have been waiting 6 months to hear anything from MAW so we are super excited but also nervous and a little anxious.   

Thanks guys!


----------



## Oneplustwins

We are extending our trip by two days.  Anyone done this and if so where did you stay, etc,


----------



## angel's momma

Ana~n~Joseph - We're new to MAW too, so I'm sure others will have more complete answers for you, but I do know that the wish granters have pictures that they can show Holden to help him make his wish.  Our chapter mailed us the packet in advance, so maybe Holden's family already has one that they can look at.  The paper had clip art on it with pics like a cruise boat, Mickey, castle, as well as non-Disney icons.  Sorry, but I didn't keep the paper, because Angel is older.  _Some _chapters allow the family to add on wdw days after a cruise, at the family's own expense.


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

angel's momma said:


> Ana~n~Joseph - We're new to MAW too, so I'm sure others will have more complete answers for you, but I do know that the wish granters have pictures that they can show Holden to help him make his wish.  Our chapter mailed us the packet in advance, so maybe Holden's family already has one that they can look at.  The paper had clip art on it with pics like a cruise boat, Mickey, castle, as well as non-Disney icons.  Sorry, but I didn't keep the paper, because Angel is older.  _Some _chapters allow the family to add on wdw days after a cruise, at the family's own expense.



Oh that's great to know!  Thanks!!!


----------



## krystle

We just found out that we get to go on February 17th. My son Jessie James, wish kid, has really really bad uncontrolled epilepsy and has a mass on his brain stem. He takes more depokate than my adult client and has been airlifted 3 times. We are waiting for the date that we have his surprise party; he don't know yet so it is really hard to keep it from him.
So anyway have any advise on how to plan when we are leaving in 3 weeks; and we are using a shuttle because we didn't have the money to get insurance so any advise on how to work that? And should we bring any money with us? Or anything that a 5, Jessie james; and my other son 2 should see? I really don't know how this thread works but could use any advise.


----------



## angel's momma

Hi Krystle   Sorry that Jessie James, and your family, has been through so much.  So happy that he is getting his wish.  Our wish trip is a cruise, so I don't know enough about GKTW to help with your questions, but there are lots of helpful people on this thread.


----------



## newdrama12

Oneplustwins said:
			
		

> We are extending our trip by two days.  Anyone done this and if so where did you stay, etc,



My friends did. They stayed on Disney property at Coronado Springs.


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> We just found out that we get to go on February 17th. My son Jessie James, wish kid, has really really bad uncontrolled epilepsy and has a mass on his brain stem. He takes more depokate than my adult client and has been airlifted 3 times. We are waiting for the date that we have his surprise party; he don't know yet so it is really hard to keep it from him.
> So anyway have any advise on how to plan when we are leaving in 3 weeks; and we are using a shuttle because we didn't have the money to get insurance so any advise on how to work that? And should we bring any money with us? Or anything that a 5, Jessie james; and my other son 2 should see? I really don't know how this thread works but could use any advise.



Has your wish foundation told you if they will be giving any spending money? Ours told us right away that the only thing out of our pocket will be my husband missing work, which he got paid vacation so it was fine.  But I have read others on this thread say they weren't given any money.  I have no idea who paid for our rental and insurance, our wish foundation or GKTW.  The receipt said GKTW.
My suggestion is to call/email GKTW and ask them your questions.  They are always happy to assist.  If you stay at GKTW all day everyday you won't need extra money.  But of course, you probably won't be, so you may need money for food/drinks in the parks.


----------



## krystle

No they haven't said anything should I ask them? N I noticed that it says to do a pretrip report and something to we do that on here? N thanks everyone!


----------



## NEmel

krystle said:


> We just found out that we get to go on February 17th. My son Jessie James, wish kid, has really really bad uncontrolled epilepsy and has a mass on his brain stem. He takes more depokate than my adult client and has been airlifted 3 times. We are waiting for the date that we have his surprise party; he don't know yet so it is really hard to keep it from him.
> So anyway have any advise on how to plan when we are leaving in 3 weeks; and we are using a shuttle because we didn't have the money to get insurance so any advise on how to work that? And should we bring any money with us? Or anything that a 5, Jessie james; and my other son 2 should see? I really don't know how this thread works but could use any advise.




Welcome Krystle!!    So sorry that your son Jessie James has been through so much, so glad is gets a wish!    Can't wait to hear more about your planning.   Instructions on making a PTR are on page 2 of this thread, has some great information!!


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> No they haven't said anything should I ask them? N I noticed that it says to do a pretrip report and something to we do that on here? N thanks everyone!



Yes, do ask your wish foundation.  I was told to ask whatever I needed whenever I had a question.  It would take a few days, a week, sometimes, before we got an answer but we also had more time than you do.


----------



## angel's momma

NEmel said:


> Instructions on making a PTR are on page 2 of this thread, has some great information!!



Post 2, page 1


----------



## NEmel

I just had to share a picture of my project for the cruise.  




These are pillow cases for the characters to sign.  On the first day we can drop these off at the desk and they will return them on the last day with all their signatures!! 
I posted a couple other pics on Carter's PTR!


----------



## krystle

So, here is the schedule for the with trip. I'm really not for sure the must for my 5 year old and 2 years old. If anyone has any suggestions for the have to dos I would be very thankful.
Monday: Magical kingdom a whole day
Tuesday: Epcot 
Wednesday: Animal Kingdom and Disney Hollywood studios
Thursday: Sea world we are going to use this day to take it easy and make sure Jessie James aint no overwhelmed dr is very worried about him having seizures with being overwhelmed and after we leave sea world we are going to explore the gtktw resort
Friday: universal studios
Saturday: universal studios 
I'm really not sure what they would like to go but the wish coordinator said that we can't tell James yet until his surprise party which I think is the day before. James and his brother are so deserving of this just like so many kids on here. So, any on the must dos for a 2 year old would be welcome. Thanks everyone for all the advise; I hope yalls kids are doing ok and getting better.

Krystle (mom) 26; Jessie (dad) 30; Jessie James (wish kid) 5; Joshua special brother 2


----------



## angel's momma

Krystal - A lot of it depends on your boys, and what they enjoy.  Do they like the characters, and want to meet them?  Is dark a problem, because even some of the kid oriented rides are rather dark.  Our first trip to wdw was when Angel was 7, so we don't have experience with what is best your younger kids, and we've never been to Universal or Sea World.  Ride Dumbo of course, and Pooh.   Do you know about the activities planned at GKTW?  We're new to MAW, but I don't see how the wish granter can keep you from telling him until the party, unless you want it that way.


----------



## krystle

Hey we ain't suppose to tell him BC they usually have a reaveal party and make it more special for him. There are a ton of stuff to do at gtktw. There is horse back riding kids day out, party's, playground that is a candyland game and pools.


----------



## krystle

Have u checked out the website? If not go to gtktw.org/families n it will have everything u need or want to know. When are yall going.


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> So, here is the schedule for the with trip. I'm really not for sure the must for my 5 year old and 2 years old. If anyone has any suggestions for the have to dos I would be very thankful.
> Monday: Magical kingdom a whole day
> Tuesday: Epcot
> Wednesday: Animal Kingdom and Disney Hollywood studios
> Thursday: Sea world we are going to use this day to take it easy and make sure Jessie James aint no overwhelmed dr is very worried about him having seizures with being overwhelmed and after we leave sea world we are going to explore the gtktw resort
> Friday: universal studios
> Saturday: universal studios


When I first read this, I thought, wow, that is quite the schedule. But you know your family and if they can handle then do it.  My advice is to go with the flow as you don't want an overwhelmed kid.  My daughters wish was Sea World, we did that on Day 2, after that, she asked everyday if we were going home. She needs a schedule.  The kids always asked when we were going back to GKTW.  We could have stayed there all day everyday!  I think Sea World was our best day
Edited to add: I do not know much about Epcot, but I hear that it's best for older children??  Maybe not but the 2 year old may not enjoy it if that is the case.


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Hey guys! Holden made his wish yesterday!!!!  Although we were pretty sure he was going to wish for Disney World/Mickey Mouse he said "Mickey Mouse Boat" when they asked.   They didn't allow any input from the parents what-so-ever and they also didn't ask for a second or third choice just in case.   They also didn't ask for specific dates, just the preferred month of travel.    The volunteers made mention that Disney is currently sailing out of Galveston however the preferred month of travel is June or July (school summer break for the oldest two) and Disney won't be sailing out of Galveston during those months.  We'll see how it goes.   The family was told they need to get their passports asap as they won't reserve anything without passports in hand.

My BFF should be joining the DIS soon to start her PT report.     

Thanks to everyone who has helped answering questions and such.  I'm sure we will have many more to come.


----------



## krystle

kalimom6 said:


> When I first read this, I thought, wow, that is quite the schedule. But you know your family and if they can handle then do it.  My advice is to go with the flow as you don't want an overwhelmed kid.  My daughters wish was Sea World, we did that on Day 2, after that, she asked everyday if we were going home. She needs a schedule.  The kids always asked when we were going back to GKTW.  We could have stayed there all day everyday!  I think Sea World was our best day
> Edited to add: I do not know much about Epcot, but I hear that it's best for older children??  Maybe not but the 2 year old may not enjoy it if that is the case.



hey im really not for sure how it going to work I know we will give the kids naps in the middle of the day. the dr thinks that Jmaes might have bad seizures bc of happy stress. so im not really for sure on how to do everything; I think that we will just hit one or 2 things and let the kids take it in. We will deffently  be using the baby care centers if James starting acting like he is going to have one. Did yall have any problems taking meds on the airplane like a controlled substance? James's emergency meds is a controlled substance. thanks yall


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> hey im really not for sure how it going to work I know we will give the kids naps in the middle of the day. the dr thinks that Jmaes might have bad seizures bc of happy stress. so im not really for sure on how to do everything; I think that we will just hit one or 2 things and let the kids take it in. We will deffently  be using the baby care centers if James starting acting like he is going to have one. Did yall have any problems taking meds on the airplane like a controlled substance? James's emergency meds is a controlled substance. thanks yall



No problem with meds.  My daughter gets a growth hormone shot everyday, so we had needles too, and had no problem.  We did though take a doctors note just in case.
My kids absolutely loved all the shows.  They liked the rides...sort of.  But the shows, they sat and took it in.  I went with a tentative plan and we ended up changing it as we went.  As long as you have that in your head, taking leads from your kids, it will be a better tripl  we never rushed out the door, we wandered GKTW every morning and night.  After breakfast was always a ride on the carousel.
Oh, if you will be interested in meeting the characters that come to the village, eat breakfast at the ice cream palace.  They have omelets, yogurts, cereal, etc. Then scoot to the characters.  We were first in line for Mickey doing that


----------



## Kktraylor

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Hey guys! Holden made his wish yesterday!!!!  Although we were pretty sure he was going to wish for Disney World/Mickey Mouse he said "Mickey Mouse Boat" when they asked.   They didn't allow any input from the parents what-so-ever and they also didn't ask for a second or third choice just in case.   They also didn't ask for specific dates, just the preferred month of travel.    The volunteers made mention that Disney is currently sailing out of Galveston however the preferred month of travel is June or July (school summer break for the oldest two) and Disney won't be sailing out of Galveston during those months.  We'll see how it goes.   The family was told they need to get their passports asap as they won't reserve anything without passports in hand.
> 
> My BFF should be joining the DIS soon to start her PT report.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has helped answering questions and such.  I'm sure we will have many more to come.



That's awesome!  I'm sure he'll have a blast. I think we might be a part of te same chapter. I'm in Louisiana...the Texas Gulf coast chapter. We're still waiting to see if Ava qualifies though. Unfortunately she heard the phone call with the dr where he said yes. I keep telling her that they may still deny her, but I don't think she's listening to me. Lol. 

Kristy


----------



## Lilfoot93

jas792 said:


> We got our dates for Feb 0th to Feb 16th.  I thought we were going to get a rental car but today the wish granter said when we get to the airport GKTW would  meet us and bring us to the village -  then we ould use their transportation to the parks.
> Does nyone now how this works?  Will we still be able to get to the walmart and all the parks?
> Thaks  Jo



Yay for dates!! I can't wait to hear all about your trip!! 




krystle said:


> We just found out that we get to go on February 17th. My son Jessie James, wish kid, has really really bad uncontrolled epilepsy and has a mass on his brain stem. He takes more depokate than my adult client and has been airlifted 3 times. We are waiting for the date that we have his surprise party; he don't know yet so it is really hard to keep it from him.
> So anyway have any advise on how to plan when we are leaving in 3 weeks; and we are using a shuttle because we didn't have the money to get insurance so any advise on how to work that? And should we bring any money with us? Or anything that a 5, Jessie james; and my other son 2 should see? I really don't know how this thread works but could use any advise.



Glad you have dates! It is coming up so fast! I can't wait to hear all about your trip! That is so cool he is going to have a surprise party to find out! When Trev's wish was accepted they called us on the phone and said we could tell Trev at that point. I had heard of some chapters doing a reveal but it was just as exciting telling Trev too  




NEmel said:


> I just had to share a picture of my project for the cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pillow cases for the characters to sign.  On the first day we can drop these off at the desk and they will return them on the last day with all their signatures!!
> I posted a couple other pics on Carter's PTR!



SO cool! 



Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Hey guys! Holden made his wish yesterday!!!!  Although we were pretty sure he was going to wish for Disney World/Mickey Mouse he said "Mickey Mouse Boat" when they asked.   They didn't allow any input from the parents what-so-ever and they also didn't ask for a second or third choice just in case.   They also didn't ask for specific dates, just the preferred month of travel.    The volunteers made mention that Disney is currently sailing out of Galveston however the preferred month of travel is June or July (school summer break for the oldest two) and Disney won't be sailing out of Galveston during those months.  We'll see how it goes.   The family was told they need to get their passports asap as they won't reserve anything without passports in hand.
> 
> My BFF should be joining the DIS soon to start her PT report.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has helped answering questions and such.  I'm sure we will have many more to come.



How exciting!! I can't wait to hear all about the plans! 


We are still waiting on dates... I'm not sure why it is SO much harder to wait this time!?! We waited 7 months for Star Wars Weekends to be announced (Trev's wish is to go to SWW). It has only been a month since those dates have been announced but it feels like so much more! 

To all those going on their trips in the next few weeks I hope you have a magical time and I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! 

Jackie


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Kktraylor said:


> That's awesome!  I'm sure he'll have a blast. I think we might be a part of te same chapter. I'm in Louisiana...the Texas Gulf coast chapter. We're still waiting to see if Ava qualifies though. Unfortunately she heard the phone call with the dr where he said yes. I keep telling her that they may still deny her, but I don't think she's listening to me. Lol.
> 
> Kristy



Yes, I believe that's it!  Everyone is excited and they are doing their passport applications this week!

I hope Ava qualifies!!!!  Fingers crossed!   Keep us updated!


----------



## Jakentysmom

We finally heard from our wish granters  YAY!!! 

We meet with them next week.  

But I had a question for those of you with older kids.  Did you guys spend a lot of time at Universal?  Thats what I think my kids would be into the most.  But they also have concerts and stuff going on there.  Was MAW able to get you into any of those?  My MAW kid would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see a concert!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Jakentysmom said:


> We finally heard from our wish granters  YAY!!!
> 
> We meet with them next week.
> 
> But I had a question for those of you with older kids.  Did you guys spend a lot of time at Universal?  Thats what I think my kids would be into the most.  But they also have concerts and stuff going on there.  Was MAW able to get you into any of those?  My MAW kid would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see a concert!!!



How exciting!! I can't wait to hear what his wish is! 

Jackie


----------



## Lilfoot93

I just heard back from our wish grantor and we have a tentative date of June 2-8! We are waiting to hear for sure from the folks at Star Wars Weekend. GKTW has already reserved us a spot. 

Has anyone stayed on Disney property during their wish trip? There may be a chance we do not get to stay at GKTW. We have been getting excited staying at GKTW so hopefully we will be able to stay there. 

Jackie


----------



## CPTRachelWilliams

.


----------



## newdrama12

Jakentysmom said:
			
		

> We finally heard from our wish granters  YAY!!!
> 
> We meet with them next week.
> 
> But I had a question for those of you with older kids.  Did you guys spend a lot of time at Universal?  Thats what I think my kids would be into the most.  But they also have concerts and stuff going on there.  Was MAW able to get you into any of those?  My MAW kid would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see a concert!!!



For concerts at Universal, as long as they aren't at Hard Rock Live, they are included in the park admission with the exception of Rock The Universe.


----------



## JWCJ

Hi everyone!!!! 

My 3 year old daughter, Jacey (I'm going to call her Ja, though, on the boards), was diagnosed with Leukemia back in April of last year. Since she's doing really well, and is on treatment until Oct '14, we decided that we would do her MAW trip while she's still on treatment, but during one of the lulls she has between major chemo. So, we submitted our dates, and just found out that we're heading to FL April 27 - May 4!!!  

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Jakentysmom

How long are you guys getting your dates after meeting with your wish granters?


----------



## krystle

JWCJ said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> My 3 year old daughter, Jacey (I'm going to call her Ja, though, on the boards), was diagnosed with Leukemia back in April of last year. Since she's doing really well, and is on treatment until Oct '14, we decided that we would do her MAW trip while she's still on treatment, but during one of the lulls she has between major chemo. So, we submitted our dates, and just found out that we're heading to FL April 27 - May 4!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!



hey im sorry to hear about your daughter getting sick; congrats im sure it will renew her strength.


----------



## krystle

Jakentysmom said:


> How long are you guys getting your dates after meeting with your wish granters?



we waited 3 weeks n we leave Feb 17


----------



## newdrama12

Random question....I have a friend who lives in Rhode Island and her daughter qualifies for a wish through A Wish come True. Last time I talked to her asking if she knew what her daughter is going to wish for. My friend said that it would be to come and see me of course. I met them at GKTW last year and live in the Orlando area. Any idea how the foundation might handle this? Would the family stay at GKTW again and be able to enjoy the things there?


----------



## JWCJ

Jakentysmom said:


> How long are you guys getting your dates after meeting with your wish granters?



It took about 2 months. November - January. Actually, our coordinator called one afternoon to double check whether we had any dates to avoid. She said she's call back "later" after she looked at dates and flights; I took that to mean I'd hear back in a week or two. She called back 20 minutes later with flight times!


----------



## JWCJ

krystle said:


> hey im sorry to hear about your daughter getting sick; congrats im sure it will renew her strength.



Thanks, I can't wait to watch her little head explode when she sees a character for the first time!


----------



## Lilfoot93

JWCJ said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> My 3 year old daughter, Jacey (I'm going to call her Ja, though, on the boards), was diagnosed with Leukemia back in April of last year. Since she's doing really well, and is on treatment until Oct '14, we decided that we would do her MAW trip while she's still on treatment, but during one of the lulls she has between major chemo. So, we submitted our dates, and just found out that we're heading to FL April 27 - May 4!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!



  I'm so glad that Jacey gets her wish! 



Jakentysmom said:


> How long are you guys getting your dates after meeting with your wish granters?



We heard back within a couple weeks that Trev's wish was approved. 

Jackie


----------



## kalimom6

newdrama12 said:


> Random question....I have a friend who lives in Rhode Island and her daughter qualifies for a wish through A Wish come True. Last time I talked to her asking if she knew what her daughter is going to wish for. My friend said that it would be to come and see me of course. I met them at GKTW last year and live in the Orlando area. Any idea how the foundation might handle this? Would the family stay at GKTW again and be able to enjoy the things there?



Does she wish to go to Disney or Sea World?  If so then she would stay at GKTW I would think.  I am confused though...they stayed at GKTW already? Then they wouldn't be able to again.


----------



## newdrama12

kalimom6 said:
			
		

> Does she wish to go to Disney or Sea World?  If so then she would stay at GKTW I would think.  I am confused though...they stayed at GKTW already? Then they wouldn't be able to again.



Their middle daughter qualified for a wish last year and this one is for the youngest. I can't figure out exactly what the wish is goin to be. She just keeping saying that she want to come to florida and see me.


----------



## kalimom6

newdrama12 said:


> Their middle daughter qualified for a wish last year and this one is for the youngest. I can't figure out exactly what the wish is goin to be. She just keeping saying that she want to come to florida and see me.



Thats cute.  I have heard of families staying there again with a different wish child.  When we said Sea World, our wish foundation said they would set it up like a Disney wish because we get the SW tickets through GKTW.  Then I had emailed GKTW asking about special things and we got surprised by SW with a special dolphin experience


----------



## newdrama12

kalimom6 said:
			
		

> Thats cute.  I have heard of families staying there again with a different wish child.  When we said Sea World, our wish foundation said they would set it up like a Disney wish because we get the SW tickets through GKTW.  Then I had emailed GKTW asking about special things and we got surprised by SW with a special dolphin experience



She loves dolphins and princesses. So I'm thinking it will take a seaworld spin. Her sister's wish was to see the princesses. She wants me to stay with them but not sure how exactly that would work.


----------



## kalimom6

newdrama12 said:


> She loves dolphins and princesses. So I'm thinking it will take a seaworld spin. Her sister's wish was to see the princesses. She wants me to stay with them but not sure how exactly that would work.



Staying with them might be tricky.  But they have visiting hours so you can be with them all day, even put her to sleep/tuck her in, then leave.  Do you volunteer there?


----------



## newdrama12

kalimom6 said:
			
		

> Staying with them might be tricky.  But they have visiting hours so you can be with them all day, even put her to sleep/tuck her in, then leave.  Do you volunteer there?



I do. Wednesdays as a photographer.


----------



## NEmel

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> My 3 year old daughter, Jacey (I'm going to call her Ja, though, on the boards), was diagnosed with Leukemia back in April of last year. Since she's doing really well, and is on treatment until Oct '14, we decided that we would do her MAW trip while she's still on treatment, but during one of the lulls she has between major chemo. So, we submitted our dates, and just found out that we're heading to FL April 27 - May 4!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!



So sorry that Ja has been sick and has gone through so much. Glad she is being granted a wish and cant wait to hear more!


----------



## NEmel

Jakentysmom said:
			
		

> How long are you guys getting your dates after meeting with your wish granters?



We first heard Carter was being granted a wish the end of Sept. We met with his wish granters on Oct 24 & just got his dates last week. He wished for a cruise and those take longer.


----------



## kalimom6

newdrama12 said:


> I do. Wednesdays as a photographer.



Hmmm...Wednesdays....we did cocoa beach that day then kids night out.  We sat in for a little bit of Idol but had Mayor Clayton tuck in so had to leave early.  I was very impressed and appreciative with the photos on the GKTW cd so if you were/are a part of that, THANK YOU.  Also, thank you for being a volunteer.  Too bad we live so far otherwise I would love to volunteer there.
Anyway, maybe ask GKTW some questions, give your friend an insight on GKTW side of the whole thing, as far as you staying there and whatnot.


----------



## angel's momma

krystle said:


> Have u checked out the website? If not go to gtktw.org/families n it will have everything u need or want to know. When are yall going.



Angel wished for a cruise  , so we're not going to GKTW.



kalimom6 said:


> Edited to add: I do not know much about Epcot, but I hear that it's best for older children??  Maybe not but the 2 year old may not enjoy it if that is the case.



I've read lots of posts on the Theme Park forum over the years about younger kids being bored at Epcot.  Angel was almost 7 our first time, and found plenty to do, but many report that even that age range is bored there.



Ana~n~Joseph said:


> Holden made his wish yesterday!!!!  Although we were pretty sure he was going to wish for Disney World/Mickey Mouse he said "Mickey Mouse Boat" when they asked.   They didn't allow any input from the parents what-so-ever and they also didn't ask for a second or third choice just in case.   They also didn't ask for specific dates, just the preferred month of travel.    The volunteers made mention that Disney is currently sailing out of Galveston however the preferred month of travel is June or July (school summer break for the oldest two) and Disney won't be sailing out of Galveston during those months.  We'll see how it goes.   The family was told they need to get their passports asap as they won't reserve anything without passports in hand.
> 
> My BFF should be joining the DIS soon to start her PT report.



Yay!    Looking forward to the PTR.  
When our wish granter called to set up the meeting, she asked me to tell her Angel's wish, which really surprised me, and I told her that I prefered to wait & let Angel tell her at the meeting.



Jakentysmom said:


> We finally heard from our wish granters  YAY!!!
> 
> We meet with them next week.



Yay!  





Lilfoot93 said:


> I just heard back from our wish grantor and we have a tentative date of June 2-8! We are waiting to hear for sure from the folks at Star Wars Weekend. GKTW has already reserved us a spot.
> 
> Has anyone stayed on Disney property during their wish trip? There may be a chance we do not get to stay at GKTW. We have been getting excited staying at GKTW so hopefully we will be able to stay there.
> 
> Jackie



Yay!    I hope you get to stay at GKTW.  I know Angel has read at least one trip report that the family stayed onsite because GKTW was full, but they were allowed to go to GKTW to do things.



JWCJ said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> My 3 year old daughter, Jacey (I'm going to call her Ja, though, on the boards), was diagnosed with Leukemia back in April of last year. Since she's doing really well, and is on treatment until Oct '14, we decided that we would do her MAW trip while she's still on treatment, but during one of the lulls she has between major chemo. So, we submitted our dates, and just found out that we're heading to FL April 27 - May 4!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!



 Jo   Glad Ja is doing well, and is getting her wish.  Yay for having dates 




JWCJ said:


> Thanks, I can't wait to watch her little head explode when she sees a character for the first time!







newdrama12 said:


> She just keeping saying that she want to come to florida and see me.



Aw, so cute. Glad she is getting a wish.


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks angel's momma, NEmel, and Lilfoot93!  The girls and husband might be in trouble for supper as I settle down and start reading all the PTR and TR!


kalimom6 - my girls are really excited about Epcot - especially the Seas area (my favourite animal is a manatee, and I've passed that on to the girls ), and Spaceship Earth. Of course, that's all in theory and I don't know how it's going to go when we're actually there. C (at 5 1/2) is going to love it, I think, but she is quite bookish and loves things like science and world cultures.


----------



## 2012bella13

If all of the condos are full when you check in at GKTW, I think most stay at a Disney World Resort. I know the day we checked in - a Sunday Morning- when I went for the meeting that afternoon, they were checking in people & telling some of them that they would be staying at a Disney Resort. We was fortunate that we got to stay at the village.

We are going back to Disney next month & I have already talked to GKTW about visiting, they said to just tell them we are a returning family & we could visit every day & take advantage of all the activities going on.

We can not wait to go back.


----------



## angel's momma

JWCJ said:


> my girls are really excited about Epcot - especially the Seas area (my favourite animal is a manatee, and I've passed that on to the girls ), and Spaceship Earth. Of course, that's all in theory and I don't know how it's going to go when we're actually there. C (at 5 1/2) is going to love it, I think, but she is quite bookish and loves things like science and world cultures.



I think the fact that they're looking forward to Epcot will make a big difference.  The biggest thing I've seen posted is that kids go to MK where there is so much geared for the younger kids, then expect Epcot to be the same way.  Angel had her own wdw guide book for kids, and knew exactly what to expect.  She really enjoyed the kidcot spots, and it sounds like C would too.  Here's a link to a list of greetings for the different countries that C may enjoy learning  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=358010&highlight=saying+hello+in+the+countries  .  You may need to limit the time at the Seas, Angel would happily have spent more time there.


----------



## krystle

hey yall we just found out that the big reveal party is on feb 10th....and we are still going to keep it a surprise for him eventhough they said that we can tell him now or let them surprise him. and I found out that they do pay for sourviners and stuff....so exciting....


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> hey yall we just found out that the big reveal party is on feb 10th....and we are still going to keep it a surprise for him eventhough they said that we can tell him now or let them surprise him. and I found out that they do pay for sourviners and stuff....so exciting....



That's awesome.  We kept the trip a secret from our kids until the reveal 3 days before we left.  It was awesome as it's the state highway patrolmen who run the wish project.  So  4 troopers met us at pizza hut for lunch, the kids were absolutely shocked.  It was great.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Hello all! We got more info about Emma's wish trip today While I as hoping for a direct flight to Orlando we will have a connecting flight in Baltimore. So...we will be heading North to get to the South We won't get to Orlando till 3:00pm on the 23rd and leave the 29th at 4:30pm with a DIRECT FLIGHT! Thank you JESUS This will be my first time to fly as I have a mortal FEAR of flying and I hope I don't pass out or something worse Hugs to everyone!


----------



## krystle

kalimom6 said:


> That's awesome.  We kept the trip a secret from our kids until the reveal 3 days before we left.  It was awesome as it's the state highway patrolmen who run the wish project.  So  4 troopers met us at pizza hut for lunch, the kids were absolutely shocked.  It was great.


that sounds like fun a local restaurant is sponsoring him so we are doing it there... did u have family come with yall?


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> that sounds like fun a local restaurant is sponsoring him so we are doing it there... did u have family come with yall?



We could have had family come but it was during the week and people were working.  It was nice to NOT have lots of people.  I don't think the kids would have felt as connected to the patrolmanif there were family around.  Plus they all got to sit in the patrol cars


----------



## Lilfoot93

krystle said:


> hey yall we just found out that the big reveal party is on feb 10th....and we are still going to keep it a surprise for him eventhough they said that we can tell him now or let them surprise him. and I found out that they do pay for sourviners and stuff....so exciting....



How exciting!! What a great way to find out he is going to Disney World! And you don't have to listen to him asking you everyday how much longer he has to wait  



LittleEsmom said:


> Hello all! We got more info about Emma's wish trip today While I as hoping for a direct flight to Orlando we will have a connecting flight in Baltimore. So...we will be heading North to get to the South We won't get to Orlando till 3:00pm on the 23rd and leave the 29th at 4:30pm with a DIRECT FLIGHT! Thank you JESUS This will be my first time to fly as I have a mortal FEAR of flying and I hope I don't pass out or something worse Hugs to everyone!



That is crazy that you have to go up to Baltimore before going down to Orlando  Glad you have a direct flight on the way back though! I hear you about flying... I am trying not to think of that part. I flew cross country to NY a few years ago and I had to take something to calm down... Not sure if that would work this time with the kiddos. 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

krystle said:


> hey yall we just found out that the big reveal party is on feb 10th....and we are still going to keep it a surprise for him eventhough they said that we can tell him now or let them surprise him. and I found out that they do pay for sourviners and stuff....so exciting....



Yay 



LittleEsmom said:


> Hello all! We got more info about Emma's wish trip today While I as hoping for a direct flight to Orlando we will have a connecting flight in Baltimore. So...we will be heading North to get to the South We won't get to Orlando till 3:00pm on the 23rd and leave the 29th at 4:30pm with a DIRECT FLIGHT! Thank you JESUS This will be my first time to fly as I have a mortal FEAR of flying and I hope I don't pass out or something worse Hugs to everyone!



Yay for having the flight info.   It's crazy how connections can be so far off.  Our first time flying we had no idea what we were doing, and had a connection in Minneapolis from Central IL.  After that I made sure any connections took place south of us.  Sounds like you have quite a distance to Baltimore from AL.  Sorry you couldn't get a direct flight there.  Praying about your flight anxiety. 





Praying about your flight anxiety too Jackie.


----------



## krystle




----------



## JWCJ

Okay, fingers crossed that I've figured out the multi-quoting....



krystle said:


> hey yall we just found out that the big reveal party is on feb 10th....and we are still going to keep it a surprise for him eventhough they said that we can tell him now or let them surprise him. and I found out that they do pay for sourviners and stuff....so exciting....



  Yay for party date! And how fun to make it a big reveal!  



LittleEsmom said:


> Hello all! We got more info about Emma's wish trip today While I as hoping for a direct flight to Orlando we will have a connecting flight in Baltimore. So...we will be heading North to get to the South We won't get to Orlando till 3:00pm on the 23rd and leave the 29th at 4:30pm with a DIRECT FLIGHT! Thank you JESUS This will be my first time to fly as I have a mortal FEAR of flying and I hope I don't pass out or something worse Hugs to everyone!



Sorry to hear you won't have a direct flight on the way to Orlando.  Hopefully you will all be so excited about the trip you won't worry about flying  And Baltimore from AL? That's just plain silly!

I discovered that I have flying anxiety as well when my husband and I went on a trip in November - it's ridiculous, as I've probably flown on over 200 flights prior. I think the stress and worrying of the past year probably just caught up with me. I'm hoping that seeing Ja on her very first flight will distract me. 



angel's momma said:


> I think the fact that they're looking forward to Epcot will make a big difference. The biggest thing I've seen posted is that kids go to MK where there is so much geared for the younger kids, then expect Epcot to be the same way. Angel had her own wdw guide book for kids, and knew exactly what to expect. She really enjoyed the kidcot spots, and it sounds like C would too. Here's a link to a list of greetings for the different countries that C may enjoy learning http://www.disboards.com/showthread....+the+countries . You may need to limit the time at the Seas, Angel would happily have spent more time there.



Aw, thank you! C will love that! She's gone through so much with her sister sick, that I'm really trying to think of special things for her. She's a great big sis!
What guide book did Angel have?  The girls would LOVE their own book!


----------



## krystle

hey yall did yall bring your own strollers? or can you get them at  gktw? just thought that I would ask...


----------



## angel's momma

Praying for your flight anxiety too Jo. 

Here's a link to the kids' guide book http://www.amazon.com/Birnbaums-Wal...9580919&sr=1-1&keywords=disney+world+for+kids   Lots of pictures & descriptions, and also reviews & comments made by kids.

And yay for the multi-quoting


----------



## angel's momma

Krystle, it may just be my computer, but your pic in post 3069 isn't showing up for me.


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Cameron's Pre trip report is up, check it out and please link to front page

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47358702#post47358702


----------



## JWCJ

angel's momma said:


> Praying for your flight anxiety too Jo.
> 
> Here's a link to the kids' guide book http://www.amazon.com/Birnbaums-Wal...9580919&sr=1-1&keywords=disney+world+for+kids   Lots of pictures & descriptions, and also reviews & comments made by kids.
> 
> And yay for the multi-quoting




That book looks perfect! C will love reading it, thanks!


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> hey yall did yall bring your own strollers? or can you get them at  gktw? just thought that I would ask...



GKTW does not have strollers.  But with the GKTW button your child gets, you get free stroller rentals at the parks.  Just go straight to the stroller spot inside each park, show the button, and they give on to you.  We did doubles each time.  
I will add, we did bring 2 single strollers as well but we have more kids.  We used the double rental and one single at each park.  That way the baby could sleep in a comfy-er stroller.


----------



## krystle

kalimom6 said:


> GKTW does not have strollers.  But with the GKTW button your child gets, you get free stroller rentals at the parks.  Just go straight to the stroller spot inside each park, show the button, and they give on to you.  We did doubles each time.
> I will add, we did bring 2 single strollers as well but we have more kids.  We used the double rental and one single at each park.  That way the baby could sleep in a comfy-er stroller.


ok thank you very much! I thought that I read that but wasn't sure. 
so I got some really cool info today...my mother in law went to the dr today and noticied the last name and asked my mother in law if she had a grandson in the town we lived in. she said yeah and we found out that he is one of my son's sponsors for his trip. that is pretty cool and the dr was over the moon knowing that he was helping one of his patients family. hopefully everyone is doing ok and having a blast on your trips and planning them is fun too...


----------



## JWCJ

Krystle, we're looking at renting from Orlandostrollers. They can deliver and pick up the stroller from GKTW, and that way we have it for getting through parking lots and such. We also avoid the hassle of getting a new stroller and tag each day at the park.
Also, that's cool about your MIL's Dr! It's nice to know who's supporting you!

Question: Does anyone know if the GAC is valid for the entire week, or do we need to get a new one each day?

Ja is having a good week at school, even though it's almost cold enough for it to be closed (It was -32F with the wind chill today!). Kind of sad because she gets chemo the next 2 Mondays, and it's a type that really throws her for a loop for a few weeks after. She's also on steroids all that week, and 'roid Ja is not much fun at all. We usually end the week with some kind of public meltdown, often involving rolling around on the ground in a parking lot


----------



## angel's momma

jmerchlinsky said:


> Cameron's Pre trip report is up, check it out and please link to front page
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47358702#post47358702



I subscribed.   Maroo hasn't been able to be around much, so the front page han't been updated in awhile.



krystle said:


> so I got some really cool info today...my mother in law went to the dr today and noticied the last name and asked my mother in law if she had a grandson in the town we lived in. she said yeah and we found out that he is one of my son's sponsors for his trip. that is pretty cool and the dr was over the moon knowing that he was helping one of his patients family.



That's really neat 



JWCJ said:


> Ja is having a good week at school, even though it's almost cold enough for it to be closed (It was -32F with the wind chill today!). Kind of sad because she gets chemo the next 2 Mondays, and it's a type that really throws her for a loop for a few weeks after. She's also on steroids all that week, and 'roid Ja is not much fun at all. We usually end the week with some kind of public meltdown, often involving rolling around on the ground in a parking lot



Glad Ja is having a good week.  Brrr!  It's cold here, but not that cold.  Praying for her treatments.   Most of the kids at clinic have leukemia, so we see what they go through, and know what weeks are the worst for them.


----------



## Lilfoot93

jmerchlinsky said:


> Cameron's Pre trip report is up, check it out and please link to front page
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47358702#post47358702



So glad you started his pre trip report. Going to check it out now  



JWCJ said:


> Ja is having a good week at school, even though it's almost cold enough for it to be closed (It was -32F with the wind chill today!). Kind of sad because she gets chemo the next 2 Mondays, and it's a type that really throws her for a loop for a few weeks after. She's also on steroids all that week, and 'roid Ja is not much fun at all. We usually end the week with some kind of public meltdown, often involving rolling around on the ground in a parking lot



BRRR... That is cold! Praying for Ja as she has her chemo treatments. 

Jackie


----------



## Lilfoot93

It's official!! We have dates  After 8 months of waiting we finally have dates for Star Wars Weekend! We will be going June 2-8. Flying in the night of the 1st on a red eye flight. We are SO excited 

We are not telling the kids the dates we go until there going away party a couple weeks before. Since they already know we are going we thought this would be a nice surprise for them. That way they only have to wait a couple weeks  Then today my SIL called and said they were coming out from Montana in May so we are going to arrange the party around their arrival. That too will be a surprise to the kids! 

I'm so excited to begin planning for real!! 

Jackie


----------



## NEmel

Lilfoot93 said:


> It's official!! We have dates  After 8 months of waiting we finally have dates for Star Wars Weekend! We will be going June 2-8. Flying in the night of the 1st on a red eye flight. We are SO excited
> 
> We are not telling the kids the dates we go until there going away party a couple weeks before. Since they already know we are going we thought this would be a nice surprise for them. That way they only have to wait a couple weeks  Then today my SIL called and said they were coming out from Montana in May so we are going to arrange the party around their arrival. That too will be a surprise to the kids!
> 
> I'm so excited to begin planning for real!!
> 
> Jackie




YEA!!!!   That should be a great time to go!!  So excited for you!


----------



## 2012bella13

JWCJ said:


> Krystle, we're looking at renting from Orlandostrollers. They can deliver and pick up the stroller from GKTW, and that way we have it for getting through parking lots and such. We also avoid the hassle of getting a new stroller and tag each day at the park.
> Also, that's cool about your MIL's Dr! It's nice to know who's supporting you!
> 
> Question: Does anyone know if the GAC is valid for the entire week, or do we need to get a new one each day?
> 
> Ja is having a good week at school, even though it's almost cold enough for it to be closed (It was -32F with the wind chill today!). Kind of sad because she gets chemo the next 2 Mondays, and it's a type that really throws her for a loop for a few weeks after. She's also on steroids all that week, and 'roid Ja is not much fun at all. We usually end the week with some kind of public meltdown, often involving rolling around on the ground in a parking lot



You will get your GAC at Give Kids The World & it is good for the full length of your stay & you will also recieve one for Universal Studio's.


----------



## JWCJ

2012bella13 said:


> You will get your GAC at Give Kids The World & it is good for the full length of your stay & you will also recieve one for Universal Studio's.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## JWCJ

Oh man, I look like a punk! I'm participating in our city's "Hair Massacure" this year - a fundraising event that supports our children hospital's oncology unit, MAW, and Ronald McDonald House.  I'll be shaving my head on Feb 15! Well, it's a good thing I'm going bald because my hair is completely bright pink   I went in for some "pinking" which is part of the awareness campaign of the event - I told the stylist that I didn't think I wanted to be completely pink, I'd rather have some streaks. Well, something didn't get through, because he bleached only strands - but then did the pink all over, thinking that it wouldn't show with my brown hair. He was wrong!
Oh well, it's only 2 weeks and it's for a good cause, but I certainly got some looks at preschool  I'll definitely be raising awareness!


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - What a wonderful fundraising event.  You should post a pic on your PTR


----------



## krystle

I wish they had one of those events here...


----------



## NEmel

jwcj said:


> oh man, i look like a punk! I'm participating in our city's "hair massacure" this year - a fundraising event that supports our children hospital's oncology unit, maw, and ronald mcdonald house.  I'll be shaving my head on feb 15! Well, it's a good thing i'm going bald because my hair is completely bright pink   I went in for some "pinking" which is part of the awareness campaign of the event - i told the stylist that i didn't think i wanted to be completely pink, i'd rather have some streaks. Well, something didn't get through, because he bleached only strands - but then did the pink all over, thinking that it wouldn't show with my brown hair. He was wrong!
> Oh well, it's only 2 weeks and it's for a good cause, but i certainly got some looks at preschool  I'll definitely be raising awareness!




awesome!!!!


----------



## Kktraylor

We got the email saying Ava qualified for MAW!!  I'm so excited!  Guess its time to do a pretrip report. 

Kristy


----------



## Kktraylor

Alright, I think I did it right.  I posted the beginnings of a PTR.  Posted lots of pics    And I think I linked it in my signature...not entirely sure though...lol


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kktraylor said:


> We got the email saying Ava qualified for MAW!!  I'm so excited!  Guess its time to do a pretrip report.
> 
> Kristy



Yay!!  I am so glad Ava is getting her wish! 

Jackie


----------



## JWCJ

Kktraylor said:


> We got the email saying Ava qualified for MAW!!  I'm so excited!  Guess its time to do a pretrip report.
> 
> Kristy



Wonderful!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> We got the email saying Ava qualified for MAW!!  I'm so excited!  Guess its time to do a pretrip report.
> 
> Kristy



Oh AWESOME!


----------



## angel's momma

Kktraylor said:


> We got the email saying Ava qualified for MAW!!  I'm so excited!  Guess its time to do a pretrip report.
> 
> Kristy



Yay!!   So happy she is getting a wish.



Kktraylor said:


> Alright, I think I did it right.  I posted the beginnings of a PTR.  Posted lots of pics    And I think I linked it in my signature...not entirely sure though...lol



You did


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:


> We got the email saying Ava qualified for MAW!!  I'm so excited!  Guess its time to do a pretrip report.
> 
> Kristy



YEA!!!  So happy for all of you!


----------



## Frigedr

Trying to figure this all out.....

My daughter (13) got approved for a wish trip to Disneyworld.  We have the dates (april 19-25 bummer is 2 of those days are almost all in the air).  We had to buy our own airfare for our adult daughter(20)...but there was no way a wish trip was happening without her too!  Not sure about her theme park admissions but, we will deal with that as it comes.

We are still awaiting other details...such as actual stay location.....But my oldest is super concerned as she closes in on her Bachelor degree that I find out if GTKTW has internet access....

So THAT is my first question....


----------



## newdrama12

Frigedr said:
			
		

> Trying to figure this all out.....
> 
> My daughter (13) got approved for a wish trip to Disneyworld.  We have the dates (april 19-25 bummer is 2 of those days are almost all in the air).  We had to buy our own airfare for our adult daughter(20)...but there was no way a wish trip was happening without her too!  Not sure about her theme park admissions but, we will deal with that as it comes.
> 
> We are still awaiting other details...such as actual stay location.....But my oldest is super concerned as she closes in on her Bachelor degree that I find out if GTKTW has internet access....
> 
> So THAT is my first question....



They do. Not sure of the speed though.


----------



## kalimom6

Frigedr said:


> Trying to figure this all out.....
> 
> My daughter (13) got approved for a wish trip to Disneyworld.  We have the dates (april 19-25 bummer is 2 of those days are almost all in the air).  We had to buy our own airfare for our adult daughter(20)...but there was no way a wish trip was happening without her too!  Not sure about her theme park admissions but, we will deal with that as it comes.
> 
> We are still awaiting other details...such as actual stay location.....But my oldest is super concerned as she closes in on her Bachelor degree that I find out if GTKTW has internet access....
> 
> So THAT is my first question....



I dont remember it being slow, but then again, I didn't need it like she will.  I am sure if her name is on all the wish paperwork that she would be included in park tickets.  Especially if she is on the GKTW paperwork on how many people are with your party staying there.


----------



## angel's momma

Frigedr said:


> Trying to figure this all out.....
> 
> My daughter (13) got approved for a wish trip to Disneyworld.  We have the dates (april 19-25 bummer is 2 of those days are almost all in the air).  We had to buy our own airfare for our adult daughter(20)...but there was no way a wish trip was happening without her too!  Not sure about her theme park admissions but, we will deal with that as it comes.
> 
> We are still awaiting other details...such as actual stay location.....But my oldest is super concerned as she closes in on her Bachelor degree that I find out if GTKTW has internet access....
> 
> So THAT is my first question....



  So glad Bekah's getting her wish.  Off to read your PTR.   Do you know how to link it in your signature?

If our cruise dates are approved, our extended stay at wdw will be the same time you're there.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Frigedr said:


> Trying to figure this all out.....
> 
> My daughter (13) got approved for a wish trip to Disneyworld.  We have the dates (april 19-25 bummer is 2 of those days are almost all in the air).  We had to buy our own airfare for our adult daughter(20)...but there was no way a wish trip was happening without her too!  Not sure about her theme park admissions but, we will deal with that as it comes.
> 
> We are still awaiting other details...such as actual stay location.....But my oldest is super concerned as she closes in on her Bachelor degree that I find out if GTKTW has internet access....
> 
> So THAT is my first question....



Yay for dates GKTW does have WIFI in all the villas.


----------



## Oneplustwins

We leave April 16th!  I am so excited!  My son is in a wheelchair, does his wheelchair bag count as a carry on?  
What GTKW things at night did you guys love?  
Has anyone done the parent date night there?  Our wish grantors told us about that?
Thanks,
Victoria


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Any bag (or item) that is strictly medical supplies and/or equipment does not count against any checked or carry-on baggage limitations within the US.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thank you so much!


----------



## kalimom6

Oneplustwins said:


> We leave April 16th!  I am so excited!  My son is in a wheelchair, does his wheelchair bag count as a carry on?
> What GTKW things at night did you guys love?
> Has anyone done the parent date night there?  Our wish grantors told us about that?
> Thanks,
> Victoria



We did Sunday/Candyland but it was dark (dec) and we got there a little late. And we were tired so I cant give a report on that.  Tuesday/Mayor Claytons bday party was fun, the kids enjoyed it, cake, playing with other kids.  Wednesday/Kids Night Out/Parents Night Off, we all loved.  One parent has to stay on property during the whole thing so my husband went and got takeout from a restaurant we dont have at home and we ate in the villa.  The kids very much enjoyed the structured play.  They each had a college volunteer and played lots of games. They fed them too.  They also accommodate any special needs.
Thursday/Christmas was a blast.  We also were there for Saturday/Pool Party but we had just arrived and had been traveling all day so we had an early night.  And Monday/Halloween was another early night after an open to close day at Sea World.
It was cool at night when we were there so the pool stuff we did not do.  And the Idol night, we peeked in but had an appt for Mayor Clayton tuck in.


----------



## Frigedr

angel's momma said:


> So glad Bekah's getting her wish.  Off to read your PTR.   Do you know how to link it in your signature?
> 
> If our cruise dates are approved, our extended stay at wdw will be the same time you're there.




I have no clue how to link anything...or even how to build a sig line....

DH is the message board guy...I facebook and use email lists LOL

Karin


----------



## newdrama12

Just so that everyone knows: Kids night Out/Parents night off on Wednesday nights is no longer being offered at GKTW. That program ended last week.


----------



## Sheri21596

Hello everyone! 
I am new to the boards, just registered today! I have been reading some of the wish trip reports for a few weeks now since we recieved a letter from our local Make A Wish chapter about our daughter Kara! Our daughter Kara who is 4 was diagnosed with a grade 2 diffuse astrocytoma brain tumor after undergoing brain surgery on October 26, 2012. Kara was always a healthy, bright child, always did everything early so this came hitting us out of nowhere like a semi truck! The only signs we had were seizures about 2 weeks before, blank faces with drooling, that I thought was acid reflux. A trip to the ER on a sunday morning, then we were taken by a team to John's Hopkins Hospital. Kara is doing great after having 90% of the tumor removed, she is back at preschool with her friends and no more siezures! We went back this past week for another MRI and they think the tumor might be growing so we will go back next week to start her on a chemo plan.  Im new to all of the medical stuff too. Our social worker (Lori) at Hopkins is the wonderful person who refered Kara for her wish! 

We are so excited for Kara she deserves this for all she has been through! When the letter came in the mail, we started asking Kara what wish she would want? There was no thinkiIng about it - she wants to see Ariel and the princess castle! About a week after the letter, I got a call from one of her "wish grantors" (Kelly), after talking a few times we have a date for her and (Sherry) the other "wish grantor" to come over to see Kara. That date is set for Feb 10, 2013! Kara is so excited to meet her wish friends! After Kara's wish is aproved i will start a pre-trip report!

I am looking forward to reading more trips and making new friends!


----------



## JWCJ

Frigedr said:


> Trying to figure this all out.....
> 
> My daughter (13) got approved for a wish trip to Disneyworld.  We have the dates (april 19-25 bummer is 2 of those days are almost all in the air).  We had to buy our own airfare for our adult daughter(20)...but there was no way a wish trip was happening without her too!  Not sure about her theme park admissions but, we will deal with that as it comes.
> 
> We are still awaiting other details...such as actual stay location.....But my oldest is super concerned as she closes in on her Bachelor degree that I find out if GTKTW has internet access....
> 
> So THAT is my first question....



Yay for dates! We'll just miss each other, we get in on April 27.




Oneplustwins said:


> We leave April 16th!  I am so excited!  My son is in a wheelchair, does his wheelchair bag count as a carry on?
> What GTKW things at night did you guys love?
> Has anyone done the parent date night there?  Our wish grantors told us about that?
> Thanks,
> Victoria



April will be here before we know it!



newdrama12 said:


> Just so that everyone knows: Kids night Out/Parents night off on Wednesday nights is no longer being offered at GKTW. That program ended last week.



Thanks for letting us know. I imagine that program was a LOT of work. Is there any word of something replacing it?



Sheri21596 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to the boards, just registered today! I have been reading some of the wish trip reports for a few weeks now since we recieved a letter from our local Make A Wish chapter about our daughter Kara! Our daughter Kara who is 4 was diagnosed with a grade 2 diffuse astrocytoma brain tumor after undergoing brain surgery on October 26, 2012. Kara was always a healthy, bright child, always did everything early so this came hitting us out of nowhere like a semi truck! The only signs we had were seizures about 2 weeks before, blank faces with drooling, that I thought was acid reflux. A trip to the ER on a sunday morning, then we were taken by a team to John's Hopkins Hospital. Kara is doing great after having 90% of the tumor removed, she is back at preschool with her friends and no more siezures! We went back this past week for another MRI and they think the tumor might be growing so we will go back next week to start her on a chemo plan.  Im new to all of the medical stuff too. Our social worker (Lori) at Hopkins is the wonderful person who refered Kara for her wish!
> 
> We are so excited for Kara she deserves this for all she has been through! When the letter came in the mail, we started asking Kara what wish she would want? There was no thinkiIng about it - she wants to see Ariel and the princess castle! About a week after the letter, I got a call from one of her "wish grantors" (Kelly), after talking a few times we have a date for her and (Sherry) the other "wish grantor" to come over to see Kara. That date is set for Feb 10, 2013! Kara is so excited to meet her wish friends! After Kara's wish is aproved i will start a pre-trip report!
> 
> I am looking forward to reading more trips and making new friends!



I'm sorry Kara and your family have had to go through so much.   Yay for a wish, though! These kids really do deserve it with what they go through. Looking forward to hear how meeting her wish people go!


----------



## angel's momma

Frigedr said:


> I have no clue how to link anything...or even how to build a sig line....
> 
> DH is the message board guy...I facebook and use email lists LOL
> 
> Karin



Here's info about making the link  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470

At the top left of this thread is a post reply button.  Right above that is the link to your User CP.  Once there, there's a bar down the left side.  3rd section is Settings & Options, and has the Edit Signature link. 





Sheri21596 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to the boards, just registered today! I have been reading some of the wish trip reports for a few weeks now since we recieved a letter from our local Make A Wish chapter about our daughter Kara! Our daughter Kara who is 4 was diagnosed with a grade 2 diffuse astrocytoma brain tumor after undergoing brain surgery on October 26, 2012. Kara was always a healthy, bright child, always did everything early so this came hitting us out of nowhere like a semi truck! The only signs we had were seizures about 2 weeks before, blank faces with drooling, that I thought was acid reflux. A trip to the ER on a sunday morning, then we were taken by a team to John's Hopkins Hospital. Kara is doing great after having 90% of the tumor removed, she is back at preschool with her friends and no more siezures! We went back this past week for another MRI and they think the tumor might be growing so we will go back next week to start her on a chemo plan.  Im new to all of the medical stuff too. Our social worker (Lori) at Hopkins is the wonderful person who refered Kara for her wish!
> 
> We are so excited for Kara she deserves this for all she has been through! When the letter came in the mail, we started asking Kara what wish she would want? There was no thinkiIng about it - she wants to see Ariel and the princess castle! About a week after the letter, I got a call from one of her "wish grantors" (Kelly), after talking a few times we have a date for her and (Sherry) the other "wish grantor" to come over to see Kara. That date is set for Feb 10, 2013! Kara is so excited to meet her wish friends! After Kara's wish is aproved i will start a pre-trip report!
> 
> I am looking forward to reading more trips and making new friends!



 Sheri.  So sorry Kara is going through so much.  Glad she is going to get her wish to see Ariel & the princess castle.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Welcome Sherri!
I am sad they got rid of parents night out....I was looking forward to that.  
Does anyone know what they are doing instead?


----------



## kalimom6

newdrama12 said:


> Just so that everyone knows: Kids night Out/Parents night off on Wednesday nights is no longer being offered at GKTW. That program ended last week.



Thats a bummer!  It was a very much needed break for us and the kids needed some structured play.  
Do you know why they stopped doing it?


----------



## Lilfoot93

Frigedr said:


> Trying to figure this all out.....
> 
> My daughter (13) got approved for a wish trip to Disneyworld.  We have the dates (april 19-25 bummer is 2 of those days are almost all in the air).  We had to buy our own airfare for our adult daughter(20)...but there was no way a wish trip was happening without her too!  Not sure about her theme park admissions but, we will deal with that as it comes.
> 
> We are still awaiting other details...such as actual stay location.....But my oldest is super concerned as she closes in on her Bachelor degree that I find out if GTKTW has internet access....
> 
> So THAT is my first question....



 I'm so glad your daughter gets her wish! My dad is coming with us and staying at GKTW but he has to pay for airfare ant park tickets himself. Not sure if it will be the same for your daughter. 

I can't wait to hear all about your planning and your trip! This board has been very helpfu.



Sheri21596 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to the boards, just registered today! I have been reading some of the wish trip reports for a few weeks now since we recieved a letter from our local Make A Wish chapter about our daughter Kara! Our daughter Kara who is 4 was diagnosed with a grade 2 diffuse astrocytoma brain tumor after undergoing brain surgery on October 26, 2012. Kara was always a healthy, bright child, always did everything early so this came hitting us out of nowhere like a semi truck! The only signs we had were seizures about 2 weeks before, blank faces with drooling, thaat I thought was acid reflux. A trip to the ER on a sunday morning, then we were taken by a team to John's Hopkins Hospital. Kara is doing great after having 90% of the tumor removed, she is back at preschool with her friends and no more siezures! We went back this past week for another MRI and they think the tumor might be growing so we will go back next week to start her on a chemo plan.  Im new to all of the medical stuff too. Our social worker (Lori) at Hopkins is the wonderful person who refered Kara for her wish!
> 
> We are so excited for Kara she deserves this for all she has been through! When the letter came in the mail, we started asking Kara what wish she would want? There was no thinkiIng about it - she wants to see Ariel and the princess castle! About a week after the letter, I got a call from one of her "wish grantors" (Kelly), after talking a few times we have a date for her and (Sherry) the other "wish grantor" to come over to see Kara. That date is set for Feb 10, 2013! Kara is so excited to meet her wish friends! After Kara's wish is aproved i will start a pre-trip report!
> 
> I am looking forward to reading more trips and making new friends!


 I am so glad Kara gets her wish! I have a Kara that is 4 also and I am sure that would be her wish too as she loves Ariel! but it is my 7 year old that is my wish kid. Looking forward to hear more about your planning.

Jackie


----------



## Sheri21596

Thank you everyone for the welcome! Kara and I were looking through some of the trip reports and pictures (During the Superbowl- We live in Maryland and she loves the Ravens) It was great! She just kept saying more MaMa more! she loved seeing other kids with boo boo's and what they look like! I just hope her wish is as wonderful as the ones we have seen!

 I am so glad Kara gets her wish! I have a Kara that is 4 also and I am sure that would be her wish too as she loves Ariel! but it is my 7 year old that is my wish kid. Looking forward to hear more about your planning.

Jackie[/QUOTE]


Hello Jackie!

My Kara is a spunky little thing! She has her own fashion sense and only likes to wear dresses! I should have learned by now to NOT buy pants! She loves make up and nail polish too, and has asked to go to the BBB to get "sparkled" as she says.  Kara is the only girl granddaughter and the youngest (on both sides) so she is spoiled...we also have two older sons that we are not sure if they would be able to go. They are both in High School and we would not want to pull them out because it would be alot of work to make up and they live part time with their other parents. Kara is in preschool where I also work so it makes it easy for me to give meds and check on her. I have been reading that MAW usually does a wish party? is that true? If so we would love to include her friends at her preschool since their parents and them have been so helpful to us. I look forward to seeing all her smiles throughout all the hard stuff. 

I bet your Kara is wonderful too! I would love to hear more about her and your wish son! Also when is your trip? Details...Details (per the Grinch-one of Kara's favorite movies).

Sheri


----------



## newdrama12

kalimom6 said:
			
		

> Thats a bummer!  It was a very much needed break for us and the kids needed some structured play.
> Do you know why they stopped doing it?



I was told that the program got too big and they simply didn't have even room. It took place originally in the Gingerbread house, but the program got so big that it took up the entire back room, which during the busy times meant that there weren't enough tables for other families. Then it was moved to Amberville, which meant that building closed at 6 to everyone but the kids night out program. As of right now, I don't think that there is a plan to add another program in its place. So Wednesday nights will just be Village Idol.


----------



## kalimom6

newdrama12 said:


> I was told that the program got too big and they simply didn't have even room. It took place originally in the Gingerbread house, but the program got so big that it took up the entire back room, which during the busy times meant that there weren't enough tables for other families. Then it was moved to Amberville, which meant that building closed at 6 to everyone but the kids night out program. As of right now, I don't think that there is a plan to add another program in its place. So Wednesday nights will just be Village Idol.



Ahhh, that makes sense.  I am sure it was a popular night.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Totally make sense but I am bummed.  Was looking forward to a little mini date.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Sheri21596 said:


> Thank you everyone for the welcome! Kara and I were looking through some of the trip reports and pictures (During the Superbowl- We live in Maryland and she loves the Ravens) It was great! She just kept saying more MaMa more! she loved seeing other kids with boo boo's and what they look like! I just hope her wish is as wonderful as the ones we have seen!
> 
> I am so glad Kara gets her wish! I have a Kara that is 4 also and I am sure that would be her wish too as she loves Ariel! but it is my 7 year old that is my wish kid. Looking forward to hear more about your planning.
> 
> Jackie




Hello Jackie!

My Kara is a spunky little thing! She has her own fashion sense and only likes to wear dresses! I should have learned by now to NOT buy pants! She loves make up and nail polish too, and has asked to go to the BBB to get "sparkled" as she says.  Kara is the only girl granddaughter and the youngest (on both sides) so she is spoiled...we also have two older sons that we are not sure if they would be able to go. They are both in High School and we would not want to pull them out because it would be alot of work to make up and they live part time with their other parents. Kara is in preschool where I also work so it makes it easy for me to give meds and check on her. I have been reading that MAW usually does a wish party? is that true? If so we would love to include her friends at her preschool since their parents and them have been so helpful to us. I look forward to seeing all her smiles throughout all the hard stuff. 

I bet your Kara is wonderful too! I would love to hear more about her and your wish son! Also when is your trip? Details...Details (per the Grinch-one of Kara's favorite movies).

Sheri[/QUOTE]

My Kara is the same way... Frilly dresses and skirts on at all times... even when playing in the dirt  She LOVEs having her nails painted too! Her twin, Allie, loves dresses too but she usually wears more of a an everyday dress. Sometimes they surprise me and wear stretchy pants for a short time but usually only for a few minutes  

My girls are in preschool too and are very smart and silly girls  They are the youngest on both sides of the family though. Trev their amazing big brother is 7 and in second grade and loves school, sports and reading. We are going on Trev's wish trip June 2-8. His wish is to be a Jedi during Star Wars Weekend. 

Our chapter does a send off party a couple weeks before we leave. We get all of our info and our expense check at that time. If we go to a restaurant we can only have a total of 10 people including our family and the wish grantors. Otherwise if we have it at our house we can invite whoever we want. 

Jackie


----------



## NEmel

Sheri21596 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to the boards, just registered today! I have been reading some of the wish trip reports for a few weeks now since we recieved a letter from our local Make A Wish chapter about our daughter Kara! Our daughter Kara who is 4 was diagnosed with a grade 2 diffuse astrocytoma brain tumor after undergoing brain surgery on October 26, 2012. Kara was always a healthy, bright child, always did everything early so this came hitting us out of nowhere like a semi truck! The only signs we had were seizures about 2 weeks before, blank faces with drooling, that I thought was acid reflux. A trip to the ER on a sunday morning, then we were taken by a team to John's Hopkins Hospital. Kara is doing great after having 90% of the tumor removed, she is back at preschool with her friends and no more siezures! We went back this past week for another MRI and they think the tumor might be growing so we will go back next week to start her on a chemo plan.  Im new to all of the medical stuff too. Our social worker (Lori) at Hopkins is the wonderful person who refered Kara for her wish!
> 
> We are so excited for Kara she deserves this for all she has been through! When the letter came in the mail, we started asking Kara what wish she would want? There was no thinkiIng about it - she wants to see Ariel and the princess castle! About a week after the letter, I got a call from one of her "wish grantors" (Kelly), after talking a few times we have a date for her and (Sherry) the other "wish grantor" to come over to see Kara. That date is set for Feb 10, 2013! Kara is so excited to meet her wish friends! After Kara's wish is aproved i will start a pre-trip report!
> 
> I am looking forward to reading more trips and making new friends!



Welcome Sheri!   So sorry to hear everything Kara has had to go through.  So excited to hear more about her Ariel wish!!!


----------



## Kktraylor

Sheri21596 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to the boards, just registered today! I have been reading some of the wish trip reports for a few weeks now since we recieved a letter from our local Make A Wish chapter about our daughter Kara! Our daughter Kara who is 4 was diagnosed with a grade 2 diffuse astrocytoma brain tumor after undergoing brain surgery on October 26, 2012. Kara was always a healthy, bright child, always did everything early so this came hitting us out of nowhere like a semi truck! The only signs we had were seizures about 2 weeks before, blank faces with drooling, that I thought was acid reflux. A trip to the ER on a sunday morning, then we were taken by a team to John's Hopkins Hospital. Kara is doing great after having 90% of the tumor removed, she is back at preschool with her friends and no more siezures! We went back this past week for another MRI and they think the tumor might be growing so we will go back next week to start her on a chemo plan.  Im new to all of the medical stuff too. Our social worker (Lori) at Hopkins is the wonderful person who refered Kara for her wish!
> 
> We are so excited for Kara she deserves this for all she has been through! When the letter came in the mail, we started asking Kara what wish she would want? There was no thinkiIng about it - she wants to see Ariel and the princess castle! About a week after the letter, I got a call from one of her "wish grantors" (Kelly), after talking a few times we have a date for her and (Sherry) the other "wish grantor" to come over to see Kara. That date is set for Feb 10, 2013! Kara is so excited to meet her wish friends! After Kara's wish is aproved i will start a pre-trip report!
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to reading more trips and making new friends!





Welcome!  I'm so glad she's able to get a wish. I'm new to all of this too, so I'm learning the ropes with you. We just found out that Ava was approved but we're still waiting to find out who her wish granters are. I'm sure y'all will have a wonderful time. Can't wait to read her pretrip report. 

Kristy


----------



## wendygrace

Wow!  I'm so glad to see this is still happening and everyone is still out there helping each other and making trip reports.  How very wonderful!


----------



## Sheri21596

It has been REALLY nice reading some of the trip reports! 

Jackie - I can't wait to hear more! I saw pictures of your children and they are so cute!!! My Kara is a blonde like your two girls! 

Today was a normal day, school and work  I like normal! We go back to Hopkins for Kara's chemo plan. I will have to bring lots of coloring books as she is obsessed with coloring!   Then Sunday our "wish friends" as Kara says are coming over! I think I am more excited! 

Next I will have to figure out the picture posting so everyone can see Kara "bear" as we call her!


----------



## angel's momma

Sheri - Glad you had a normal day.   We like normal too.   Here's the link for posting pics http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31317618&postcount=1323  Looking forward to seeing Kara "bear".


----------



## JWCJ

Sheri21596 said:


> It has been REALLY nice reading some of the trip reports!
> 
> Jackie - I can't wait to hear more! I saw pictures of your children and they are so cute!!! My Kara is a blonde like your two girls!
> 
> Today was a normal day, school and work  I like normal! We go back to Hopkins for Kara's chemo plan. I will have to bring lots of coloring books as she is obsessed with coloring!   Then Sunday our "wish friends" as Kara says are coming over! I think I am more excited!
> 
> Next I will have to figure out the picture posting so everyone can see Kara "bear" as we call her!



Oh, I love normal days. I love when Ja can go to preschool. (This has nothing to do with the 2 1/2 hours of quiet it provides me... At all ). 
Alas, (okay, not really "alas" since it needs to happen, but still.....) chemo treatment today (with a week of steroids), and Ja's ANC was down to 500, and usually dips lower after treatment, so no school for at least a week or two. 
Looking for the silver lining, maybe this means she'll be tired and stay asleep so W and I can watch hockey in peace, for once.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Sheri21596 said:


> It has been REALLY nice reading some of the trip reports!
> 
> Jackie - I can't wait to hear more! I saw pictures of your children and they are so cute!!! My Kara is a blonde like your two girls!
> 
> Today was a normal day, school and work  I like normal! We go back to Hopkins for Kara's chemo plan. I will have to bring lots of coloring books as she is obsessed with coloring!   Then Sunday our "wish friends" as Kara says are coming over! I think I am more excited!
> 
> Next I will have to figure out the picture posting so everyone can see Kara "bear" as we call her!



Glad you had a normal day! I bet she is excited for Sunday!! We have the same nick name for our Kara too  

 Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - Sorry Ja's ANC is down, and she'll miss school.  Praying it will be back up very soon.  Angel's worried about her ANC, it's been a month since it was checked, and it had dropped quite a bit then.  We'll find out Thurs.


----------



## jas792

Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16....I wonder if they do anything special for Valentimes day.  Does anyone know if we need to brng costues for the GKTW hallowee party,   we are sooooo excited

Jo  Anna  Terry   Sarah and Mike


----------



## newdrama12

jas792 said:
			
		

> Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16....I wonder if they do anything special for Valentimes day.  Does anyone know if we need to brng costues for the GKTW hallowee party,   we are sooooo excited
> 
> Jo  Anna  Terry   Sarah and Mike



If you guys want to dress up for the Halloween party, then you will want to bring your own costumes. But dressing up isn't required.


----------



## JWCJ

angel's momma said:
			
		

> Jo - Sorry Ja's ANC is down, and she'll miss school.  Praying it will be back up very soon.  Angel's worried about her ANC, it's been a month since it was checked, and it had dropped quite a bit then.  We'll find out Thurs.



We tend to go 3-4 weeks without bloodwork and it stresses me out. I try really hard to watch for the clues that it's down - Ja gets extremely emotional below, say, 700. I'm just watching signs, it must be hard for Angel to sense the changes in her own body. Sometimes it seems like it's all a big game of trust. (Close your eyes and fall...) I'll be thinking of you guys on Thursday and hope that everything is okay. 
Good (fingers crossed) news is they immediately scheduled us for bloodwork the day before we leave so I know how many Lysol wipes to pack!


----------



## JWCJ

jas792 said:
			
		

> Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16....I wonder if they do anything special for Valentimes day.  Does anyone know if we need to brng costues for the GKTW hallowee party,   we are sooooo excited
> 
> Jo  Anna  Terry   Sarah and Mike



So close! Hurray!!!!!


----------



## NEmel

jas792 said:


> Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16....I wonder if they do anything special for Valentimes day.  Does anyone know if we need to brng costues for the GKTW hallowee party,   we are sooooo excited
> 
> Jo  Anna  Terry   Sarah and Mike




Hope you all have a wonderful and magical trip!  Can't wait to hear all the details when you get back!


----------



## NEmel

Only 2 more days till Carter's official wish grant!!!   I can't wait!!


----------



## jas792

Hi Melissa
I am so happy Carter is getting to go on the Disney Cruise.
If Igot to pick the wish  that is what I have always wanted to do,
I cant wait to hear all about it
Jo
Do you get a magic button  for the cruise too


----------



## jas792

Does anyone know how they pick the families for the different parades at DW


----------



## newdrama12

jas792 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how they pick the families for the different parades at DW



Random places and random times. Or at least that is how it was done when I worked for them.


----------



## angel's momma

jas792 said:


> Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16:



Yay! 



JWCJ said:


> We tend to go 3-4 weeks without bloodwork and it stresses me out. I try really hard to watch for the clues that it's down - Ja gets extremely emotional below, say, 700. I'm just watching signs, it must be hard for Angel to sense the changes in her own body. Sometimes it seems like it's all a big game of trust. (Close your eyes and fall...) I'll be thinking of you guys on Thursday and hope that everything is okay.
> Good (fingers crossed) news is they immediately scheduled us for bloodwork the day before we leave so I know how many Lysol wipes to pack!



Thank you   I'm surprised you go so long without bloodwork - the chemo kids at our clinic have it done weekly.  Angel did too, until Nov., so we're still adapting to waiting so long.  Glad you'll know her counts before you leave, praying they'll be great. 



NEmel said:


> Only 2 more days till Carter's official wish grant!!!   I can't wait!!



Yay!


----------



## 2012bella13

It is getting closer, Brook's return trip to GKTW to see her STAR, & take her favorite Aunt to see it too!!
We are waiting on her Lab Counts, I hope they are okay. She is a little trooper, just a finger stick this time, she hates it when they take it out of her arm, she has been doing this since she was 9 months old, she will be 5 soon.


----------



## Lilfoot93

jas792 said:


> Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16....I wonder if they do anything special for Valentimes day.  Does anyone know if we need to brng costues for the GKTW hallowee party,   we are sooooo excited
> 
> Jo  Anna  Terry   Sarah and Mike



Yay!! I can't wait to hear all about your magical trip!! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

2012bella13 said:


> It is getting closer, Brook's return trip to GKTW to see her STAR, & take her favorite Aunt to see it too!!
> We are waiting on her Lab Counts, I hope they are okay. She is a little trooper, just a finger stick this time, she hates it when they take it out of her arm, she has been doing this since she was 9 months old, she will be 5 soon.



Yay! 

Praying for great counts.


----------



## Kktraylor

jas792 said:


> Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16....I wonder if they do anything special for Valentimes day.  Does anyone know if we need to brng costues for the GKTW hallowee party,   we are sooooo excited
> 
> Jo  Anna  Terry   Sarah and Mike



Wow!  I bet y'all are so excited. Have a great time!!!


----------



## krystle

jas792 said:


> Were so excited  6 more days till GKTW...Feb 10th till Feb 16....I wonder if they do anything special for Valentimes day.  Does anyone know if we need to brng costues for the GKTW hallowee party,   we are sooooo excited
> 
> Jo  Anna  Terry   Sarah and Mike



how exciting!!! The 10th is when we are telling my son and then we leave a week later. I bet the kids are so excited. Can't wait to hear your trip report.


----------



## Frigedr

Trying to figure out the sig link thing



OK I think I got the link here, but how does one make it a sig line?

Edit to add:  nope dont have it...need 10 posts before I can put a link in the body of my email


----------



## angel's momma

Frigedr said:


> Trying to figure out the sig link thing
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think I got the link here, but how does one make it a sig line?
> 
> Edit to add:  nope dont have it...need 10 posts before I can put a link in the body of my email



Go here to make your 10 posts  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31288549


----------



## NEmel

Tomorrow is the big day!!  The boys weren't too happy about going to bed early to get up so early!    At least afterwards it will all be worth it!   If you are interested you can listen online at kfrxfm.com.  It is going to happen around 7:00am central time!


----------



## JWCJ

NEmel said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is the big day!!  The boys weren't too happy about going to bed early to get up so early!    At least afterwards it will all be worth it!   If you are interested you can listen online at kfrxfm.com.  It is going to happen around 7:00am central time!



Too early for me out west, but I hope it goes amazing! Yay!


----------



## angel's momma

Yay Melissa  Phooey - most days we would be able to listen, but tomorrow is clinic.


----------



## Kktraylor

NEmel said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is the big day!!  The boys weren't too happy about going to bed early to get up so early!    At least afterwards it will all be worth it!   If you are interested you can listen online at kfrxfm.com.  It is going to happen around 7:00am central time!



Yay!!  Going to try to listen right now. 

Kristy


----------



## Kktraylor

We heard from Ava's wish granters and they're coming out to meet with us next Saturday!  We are sooo excited!!  

Kristy


----------



## wishin' on a star

Sheri21596 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to the boards, just registered today! I have been reading some of the wish trip reports for a few weeks now since we recieved a letter from our local Make A Wish chapter about our daughter Kara! Our daughter Kara who is 4 was diagnosed with a grade 2 diffuse astrocytoma brain tumor after undergoing brain surgery on October 26, 2012. Kara was always a healthy, bright child, always did everything early so this came hitting us out of nowhere like a semi truck! The only signs we had were seizures about 2 weeks before, blank faces with drooling, that I thought was acid reflux. A trip to the ER on a sunday morning, then we were taken by a team to John's Hopkins Hospital. Kara is doing great after having 90% of the tumor removed, she is back at preschool with her friends and no more siezures! We went back this past week for another MRI and they think the tumor might be growing so we will go back next week to start her on a chemo plan.  Im new to all of the medical stuff too. Our social worker (Lori) at Hopkins is the wonderful person who refered Kara for her wish!
> 
> We are so excited for Kara she deserves this for all she has been through! When the letter came in the mail, we started asking Kara what wish she would want? There was no thinkiIng about it - she wants to see Ariel and the princess castle! About a week after the letter, I got a call from one of her "wish grantors" (Kelly), after talking a few times we have a date for her and (Sherry) the other "wish grantor" to come over to see Kara. That date is set for Feb 10, 2013! Kara is so excited to meet her wish friends! After Kara's wish is aproved i will start a pre-trip report!
> 
> I am looking forward to reading more trips and making new friends!



Hi Sheri!  I just wanted to give a little personal welcome to you and Kara and the rest of your family.  So excited that Kara is getting a wish.  I hope your wish day this amazing.  

We also live in Maryland.   My DD, Catherine went on a wish trip in May of 2010.  She was 6 when we went...it was truly the most amazing experience for ALL of us.  It gave us memories that we will never worry about forgetting.  I never did complete our trip report, but it's partially there. 

Catherine also sees neurosurgery at Hopkins!  We feel lucky to live where we can pick and choose from so many awesome specialists, because she has a lot of varied medical issues.  

I wish the best for Kara.  I will be following along, so I hope you will write a pre trip report and post some pictures!


----------



## JWCJ

Melissa!!!! How'd it go?!?!?!


----------



## Kktraylor

NEmel said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is the big day!!  The boys weren't too happy about going to bed early to get up so early!    At least afterwards it will all be worth it!   If you are interested you can listen online at kfrxfm.com.  It is going to happen around 7:00am central time!



It wouldn't load for me to listen. :-(. How'd it all go?


----------



## Kktraylor

I have a question about custody and Make a Wish. Four of our kids are actually my step-children, I just never call them that. We have 50/50 custody where they are with us one week and their mom one week. The wish granter just told me that they might not be able to come on the trip with us because they don't live with us full time. In a situation like this, what do they do? The kids literally have two homes that they are at equal amounts of time. I would feel horrible if we took my bio kids and left the other four at home. I just don't know if I'd be able to do it. My heart is breaking now. :-(. If they won't include them in the trip, would they let us drive and pay for their own park tickets but still stay with us?


----------



## 2012bella13

kktraylor, Call & ask, I think they would if you pay for thier way, food, tickets, ect.ect.
While we were there, I seen where alot of people brought other family members with them, some stayed on site & some had to stay at nearby hotels.


----------



## 2012bella13

DD is sick, running temperture, throwing up, sneezing, & coughing. She had her labs done this week- Monday- everything was fine.
Might not be able to make that Disney World Trip, after all.


----------



## Kktraylor

2012bella13 said:
			
		

> DD is sick, running temperture, throwing up, sneezing, & coughing. She had her labs done this week- Monday- everything was fine.
> Might not be able to make that Disney World Trip, after all.



So sorry she's sick. Maybe it's just a quick bug that'll pass.


----------



## angel's momma

Kktraylor said:


> We heard from Ava's wish granters and they're coming out to meet with us next Saturday!  We are sooo excited!!
> 
> Kristy



Yay! 



Kktraylor said:


> I have a question about custody and Make a Wish. Four of our kids are actually my step-children, I just never call them that. We have 50/50 custody where they are with us one week and their mom one week. The wish granter just told me that they might not be able to come on the trip with us because they don't live with us full time. In a situation like this, what do they do? The kids literally have two homes that they are at equal amounts of time. I would feel horrible if we took my bio kids and left the other four at home. I just don't know if I'd be able to do it. My heart is breaking now. :-(. If they won't include them in the trip, would they let us drive and pay for their own park tickets but still stay with us?



So very sorry.   Praying it works out for them to go.



2012bella13 said:


> DD is sick, running temperture, throwing up, sneezing, & coughing. She had her labs done this week- Monday- everything was fine.
> Might not be able to make that Disney World Trip, after all.



Praying she feels better, and that you get to go


----------



## NEmel

This morning was unbelieveable!!   The boys were totally surprised and a little shy at first.  I figured we would only be at the radio station 30 min or so and we were there 1 1/2 hrs.  It was so much fun to talk and see how things work!  Carter is really excited for his MAW cruise.  I will post more pics from today on his PTR!






He is a pic of all of us in the studio after granting Carter's wish.
left to right: Matt(DJ), Me, Hubby, Carter, Kylie(MAW), Austyn, Makayla(wish granter), Sara(wish granter), Missy(MAW), & Lindsey(DJ)


----------



## JWCJ

NEmel said:


> This morning was unbelieveable!!   The boys were totally surprised and a little shy at first.  I figured we would only be at the radio station 30 min or so and we were there 1 1/2 hrs.  It was so much fun to talk and see how things work!  Carter is really excited for his MAW cruise.  I will post more pics from today on his PTR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a pic of all of us in the studio after granting Carter's wish.
> left to right: Matt(DJ), Me, Hubby, Carter, Kylie(MAW), Austyn, Makayla(wish granter), Sara(wish granter), Missy(MAW), & Lindsey(DJ)



Awesome! What an awesome start to Carter's Wish!


----------



## pinkorange

Hi Everyone!  

I was never sure how to get our trip listed on the main thread list.  Here is the PTR thread I posted today:  *Helena's MAW trip*

I have two PTR threads up because I am a dork and couldn't find the first one I did back in November.  I thought I had maybe imagined doing it.  Sometimes reality just doesn't seem real.  

Anyhow.  I figured since Helena's trip takes place next month (yikes!) that maybe I ought to get on here and learn from all of your trip wisdom.  

Thank you all!   
Paula


----------



## Sheri21596

I think that I figured the pictures out!!  but I am having issues trying to upload facebook photos because I take most pictures with my phone. 
Here is my little Kara...I love her smile and everyone says she looks like a little me  

We went to Disney on Ice last night - got home late but it was worth Kara's face when she saw all the characters! Also got a call today from her "wish friend" Kelly and they will be coming Sunday at  noon!! So excited! 

Laura - Thank you for the welcome! I can't wait to start a trip report! I am also going to read yours that you started! Since you are in Maryland i will have to post Kara dressed like a Baltimore "HON" - its cute! 

Jackie - I am super excited about Trevors wish! My oldest son is a huge Star Wars fan and I took him to all the newer movies when he was younger. I really hope your Kara is doing well with her ear  I showed my Kara some pictures of your crew and she thinks they are "sweet" (a saying she learned from scooby doo - another favorite). 

Im a little nervous for tomorrow when they start Kara on chemo... not sure what to expect. I will try to pull Kara away from her obsession with coloring and for all of us to get some sleep. Thanks againfor such a great welcome!


----------



## angel's momma

Please visit Judy's (blessedmom4) thread *HERE* and see post #581. 



*Paula* -
Maroo hasn't been on much lately to update the list.
I was following your first thread, and have switched to the new one. 
Here's how to put the PTR link in your signature  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470


*Sheri* - 
Kara is beautiful   Glad she had such a great time at Disney on Ice.  Yay for meeting the wish granter soon   Praying for Kara's treatment, and peace of mind for you


----------



## JWCJ

Sheri21596 said:


> Im a little nervous for tomorrow when they start Kara on chemo... not sure what to expect. I will try to pull Kara away from her obsession with coloring and for all of us to get some sleep. Thanks againfor such a great welcome!



Kara's beautiful - and you can see her personality bursting through in those pics!
Just wanted to give  for tomorrow.  I hope Kara does okay with her chemo. I am always a wreck on Ja's chemo days, even though she makes it seem like it's no big deal.  Every single person has such different reactions, and there are so many different chemo treatments, and it can depend on how the person is feeling physically and mentally that day, it's really hard to know how things are going to go.


----------



## jas792

We are so excited  we leave Sunday 5 am  for GKTW...however, we are expecting  snow storm yommorrow-- keeping my fingers crossed

Jo   terry  Anna Sarh  and Mike


----------



## jas792

I just found out our wish orgaizatio didnt rent us a car.   We have to use Mears..Has anyone had experience with this?  How  did it  work out?


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - Yay for leaving soon   Praying about the weather   Sorry about the rental car. I searched this thread, and there wasn't any mention of Mears.  If you do a forum search though, there are threads.


----------



## JWCJ

jas792 said:
			
		

> We are so excited  we leave Sunday 5 am  for GKTW...however, we are expecting  snow storm yommorrow-- keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Jo   terry  Anna Sarh  and Mike



Here's hoping it's a quick storm! Or better yet, no storm. Or a little storm. Ok. Start again. Here's hoping you get on that plane and head straight for Orlando! 
I can't wait to hear all about it!

Talk to GKTW about how Mear works and you should be fine. I've seen threads on here about it,  too.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> I have a question about custody and Make a Wish. Four of our kids are actually my step-children, I just never call them that. We have 50/50 custody where they are with us one week and their mom one week. The wish granter just told me that they might not be able to come on the trip with us because they don't live with us full time. In a situation like this, what do they do? The kids literally have two homes that they are at equal amounts of time. I would feel horrible if we took my bio kids and left the other four at home. I just don't know if I'd be able to do it. My heart is breaking now. :-(. If they won't include them in the trip, would they let us drive and pay for their own park tickets but still stay with us?



Sending Prayers and good Vibes  your way that everyone will get to go!


----------



## LittleEsmom

jas792 said:


> We are so excited  we leave Sunday 5 am  for GKTW...however, we are expecting  snow storm yommorrow-- keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Jo   terry  Anna Sarh  and Mike



Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## LittleEsmom

2012bella13 said:


> DD is sick, running temperture, throwing up, sneezing, & coughing. She had her labs done this week- Monday- everything was fine.
> Might not be able to make that Disney World Trip, after all.



Praying she feels better QUICK!


----------



## Kktraylor

I spoke with our wish coordinator. She told me that because they aren't in the home 100% there's no way they can be a part of trip at all. The only way is if we ride separately, stay in an offsite hotel, and they can only go to the parks together. This is just horrible. :-(


----------



## Rx774

Kktraylor said:


> I spoke with our wish coordinator. She told me that because they aren't in the home 100% there's no way they can be a part of trip at all. The only way is if we ride separately, stay in an offsite hotel, and they can only go to the parks together. This is just horrible. :-(



Wow, i can't believe that.  But i guess they have a certain rule book that obviously covers this situation.  Makes me wonder if all the kids were present at the time of their visit, would they  have ever known any difference, in regards to them technically not living there.  I'm not saying you would of been dishonest, just not "volunteer" that they don't live in the house. But i guess this is all mute at this point.  I've seen them include grandparents, but only when it was a child alone.

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## JWCJ

Kktraylor said:


> I spoke with our wish coordinator. She told me that because they aren't in the home 100% there's no way they can be a part of trip at all. The only way is if we ride separately, stay in an offsite hotel, and they can only go to the parks together. This is just horrible. :-(



Oh, I'm so sorry   That's odd that they wouldn't even let the kids stay at GKTW?!?!? Maybe it would bump your family into needing 2 villas instead of 1?  
Ugh, what a horrible situation.


----------



## kalimom6

Kktraylor said:


> I spoke with our wish coordinator. She told me that because they aren't in the home 100% there's no way they can be a part of trip at all. The only way is if we ride separately, stay in an offsite hotel, and they can only go to the parks together. This is just horrible. :-(



What a bummer! I know I have read that some kids , as a part of their wish, they say they want certain people, that do not live with them, to come on the trip.  Grandparent/s, best friend, one girl wanted her oldest sibling who was in her 20s and they allowed it.  Although that last one was a trip to Hawaii, not Disney.  And she had a big family still at home so it was abou 7 or 8 people already.
How heartbreaking for you, to leave some kids out.


----------



## 2012bella13

LittleEsmom said:


> Praying she feels better QUICK!





Thanks so much, I took her to the doctors today, she has an ear infection & maybe a virus. They gave her antibotics, will go back for a recheck in two weeks, we will be able to take the trip if everything is clear on recheck. We have only 15 days until we leave.
Thanks for the prayers, keeping the faith!!


----------



## 2012bella13

angel's momma said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> So very sorry.   Praying it works out for them to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying she feels better, and that you get to go




Thanks, she has an ear infection & they think a virus, I am hoping she gets better in time to go. 
Prayers work wonders, God Bless!


----------



## 2012bella13

angel's momma said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> So very sorry.   Praying it works out for them to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying she feels better, and that you get to go





Kktraylor said:


> So sorry she's sick. Maybe it's just a quick bug that'll pass.



Thanks, They said she had an ear infection & maybe a virus too, they gave her antibotics, praying she will get better soon.

I am sorry to hear about not being able to take the other children, I know that they have certain rules & each chapter has it's own, not all of them are the same. Maybe something will work out somehow for you.
You will be in my thought & prayers!


----------



## Kktraylor

I called GKTW earlier and talked to them. It looks like there's a possibility. . I have to email them our custody papers but she said she thinks it might be able to be approved. I sure hope so. I think it'll be a while before we find out though. 

Kristy


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> I spoke with our wish coordinator. She told me that because they aren't in the home 100% there's no way they can be a part of trip at all. The only way is if we ride separately, stay in an offsite hotel, and they can only go to the parks together. This is just horrible. :-(



I am so sorry


----------



## 2012bella13

Sheri21596 said:


> I think that I figured the pictures out!!  but I am having issues trying to upload facebook photos because I take most pictures with my phone.
> Here is my little Kara...I love her smile and everyone says she looks like a little me
> 
> We went to Disney on Ice last night - got home late but it was worth Kara's face when she saw all the characters! Also got a call today from her "wish friend" Kelly and they will be coming Sunday at  noon!! So excited!
> 
> Laura - Thank you for the welcome! I can't wait to start a trip report! I am also going to read yours that you started! Since you are in Maryland i will have to post Kara dressed like a Baltimore "HON" - its cute!
> 
> Jackie - I am super excited about Trevors wish! My oldest son is a huge Star Wars fan and I took him to all the newer movies when he was younger. I really hope your Kara is doing well with her ear  I showed my Kara some pictures of your crew and she thinks they are "sweet" (a saying she learned from scooby doo - another favorite).
> 
> Im a little nervous for tomorrow when they start Kara on chemo... not sure what to expect. I will try to pull Kara away from her obsession with coloring and for all of us to get some sleep. Thanks againfor such a great welcome!



You have a beautiful daughter, she reminds me of my daughter Brook, she is 4 will be 5 soon, she had her wish in May 2011, she has Evans Syndrome, they say it is very rare, but I have discovered alot of people that have some kind of form of it, must of them are not exactly like my daughters though.

Your daughter, you & your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Kktraylor said:


> I called GKTW earlier and talked to them. It looks like there's a possibility. . I have to email them our custody papers but she said she thinks it might be able to be approved. I sure hope so. I think it'll be a while before we find out though.
> 
> Kristy



I am hoping and praying that you hear something soon, some positive news from GKTW on this.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> I called GKTW earlier and talked to them. It looks like there's a possibility. . I have to email them our custody papers but she said she thinks it might be able to be approved. I sure hope so. I think it'll be a while before we find out though.
> 
> Kristy



praying they say YYYEEESSS


----------



## LittleEsmom

Wow, I can't believe we are almost to the 1 month mark for Emma's trip! it can't get here soon enough.... Emma has been wearing her brace for over a week now and is up to 12 hrs a day. I am so proud of her. She hardly ever complains now except for it being itchy. Her teacher had a talk with the class the day she was out getting it. She says everyone LOVES her brace Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## angel's momma

2012bella13 said:


> Thanks so much, I took her to the doctors today, she has an ear infection & maybe a virus. They gave her antibotics, will go back for a recheck in two weeks, we will be able to take the trip if everything is clear on recheck. We have only 15 days until we leave.
> Thanks for the prayers, keeping the faith!!



Continued prayers.  Am I understanding right - you won't know until the day before you leave?



LittleEsmom said:


> Wow, I can't believe we are almost to the 1 month mark for Emma's trip! it can't get here soon enough.... Emma has been wearing her brace for over a week now and is up to 12 hrs a day. I am so proud of her. She hardly ever complains now except for it being itchy. Her teacher had a talk with the class the day she was out getting it. She says everyone LOVES her brace Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend



So glad she is doing well with the brace, and how wonderful that the class is supportive.


----------



## Sheri21596

Yesterday was a long day... 

Kara will be having surgery on the 20th to place a port in her chest, for a cycle of oral chemo and IV for at least a year. My husband and I have no idea what to expect  Is there anyone else who has gone through this? Any advice??? 

Looking very forward to tomorrow though! Kara's "wish friends" are coming!


----------



## JWCJ

Sheri21596 said:


> Yesterday was a long day...
> 
> Kara will be having surgery on the 20th to place a port in her chest, for a cycle of oral chemo and IV for at least a year. My husband and I have no idea what to expect  Is there anyone else who has gone through this? Any advice???
> 
> Looking very forward to tomorrow though! Kara's "wish friends" are coming!



Ja has an IVAD. It's a small port - looks kind of like a doorbell with a rubber ball in the middle. It is completely under the skin.  When Ja needs bloodwork or chemo, they poke a small needle into the rubber ball (so through her skin, but we use numbing cream).  Ja didn't like it the first couple of times, but with a routine and talking through the process, she is a rock star at it.
The IVAD is great because there is no maintenance and Ja can still do things like swimming.

When they place the IVAD there will be a small scar on her chest where they place the lump, and a small scar up by her collarbone.

Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions. The port really makes things easier!


----------



## angel's momma

Sheri21596 said:


> Yesterday was a long day...
> 
> Kara will be having surgery on the 20th to place a port in her chest, for a cycle of oral chemo and IV for at least a year. My husband and I have no idea what to expect  Is there anyone else who has gone through this? Any advice???
> 
> Looking very forward to tomorrow though! Kara's "wish friends" are coming!



Yay for tomorrow   Sorry yesterday was a long day   Praying for Kara's upcoming surgery.  Jo did a wonderful job explaining the port.   We had some staff use the terms port/line interchangeably, when they are not at all the same. Is Kara definitely getting a port?  Angel had a line.


----------



## OhanaDreams

Only a few hrs left till we leave for the airport. Can't wait Buglet is so excited.


----------



## JWCJ

ohanadreams said:


> only a few hrs left till we leave for the airport. Can't wait buglet is so excited.



have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## krystle

Tomorrow I get to tell my little man. I'm so excited that I almost can't contain it lol. I made him a link that so every day he can take a link off maybe stop some of the when and it is time yet. 7 more days left.


----------



## angel's momma

OhanaDreams said:


> Only a few hrs left till we leave for the airport. Can't wait Buglet is so excited.



Yay!!  Have a wonderful trip!  Can't wait to read about it. 



krystle said:


> Tomorrow I get to tell my little man. I'm so excited that I almost can't contain it lol. I made him a link that so every day he can take a link off maybe stop some of the when and it is time yet. 7 more days left.



Yay!


----------



## mydisneyanytime

I was just able to add pictures to our PTR for Tycen's MAW trip in July!!  I want to add it in my signature so that everyone can find the trip.  I have tried to follow the instructions for adding it but keep doing something wrong.  Anyone out there that can walk me through it ...slowly....?  I was proud of myself for just getting the pictures of my kids up!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

I have been so busy the last couple days and haven't had a chance to get on here and the boards are moving so fast it is hard to keep up!! 



NEmel said:


> This morning was unbelieveable!!   The boys were totally surprised and a little shy at first.  I figured we would only be at the radio station 30 min or so and we were there 1 1/2 hrs.  It was so much fun to talk and see how things work!  Carter is really excited for his MAW cruise.  I will post more pics from today on his PTR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a pic of all of us in the studio after granting Carter's wish.
> left to right: Matt(DJ), Me, Hubby, Carter, Kylie(MAW), Austyn, Makayla(wish granter), Sara(wish granter), Missy(MAW), & Lindsey(DJ)



That is wonderful!! What a great way to find out you get your wish! 




Sheri21596 said:


> I think that I figured the pictures out!!  but I am having issues trying to upload facebook photos because I take most pictures with my phone.
> Here is my little Kara...I love her smile and everyone says she looks like a little me
> 
> Jackie - I am super excited about Trevors wish! My oldest son is a huge Star Wars fan and I took him to all the newer movies when he was younger. I really hope your Kara is doing well with her ear  I showed my Kara some pictures of your crew and she thinks they are "sweet" (a saying she learned from scooby doo - another favorite).
> 
> Im a little nervous for tomorrow when they start Kara on chemo... not sure what to expect. I will try to pull Kara away from her obsession with coloring and for all of us to get some sleep. Thanks againfor such a great welcome!



Your Kara is adorable!! My  Kara is doing well right now... We will see how well she is doing when she finds out surgery number 2 will be this summer... Hopefully she handles it as well as she did the first one! 

Praying for sweet Kara. 



jas792 said:


> We are so excited  we leave Sunday 5 am  for GKTW...however, we are expecting  snow storm yommorrow-- keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Jo   terry  Anna Sarh  and Mike



Have a wonderful time and I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!



2012bella13 said:


> Thanks so much, I took her to the doctors today, she has an ear infection & maybe a virus. They gave her antibotics, will go back for a recheck in two weeks, we will be able to take the trip if everything is clear on recheck. We have only 15 days until we leave.
> Thanks for the prayers, keeping the faith!!



Praying that she will be healed and ready to go back to Disney World! 



Kktraylor said:


> I called GKTW earlier and talked to them. It looks like there's a possibility. . I have to email them our custody papers but she said she thinks it might be able to be approved. I sure hope so. I think it'll be a while before we find out though.
> 
> Kristy



I sure hope they can work something out! 



LittleEsmom said:


> Wow, I can't believe we are almost to the 1 month mark for Emma's trip! it can't get here soon enough.... Emma has been wearing her brace for over a week now and is up to 12 hrs a day. I am so proud of her. She hardly ever complains now except for it being itchy. Her teacher had a talk with the class the day she was out getting it. She says everyone LOVES her brace Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend



I'm glad Emma is doing well with her brace. It is getting SO close! 



Sheri21596 said:


> Yesterday was a long day...
> 
> Kara will be having surgery on the 20th to place a port in her chest, for a cycle of oral chemo and IV for at least a year. My husband and I have no idea what to expect  Is there anyone else who has gone through this? Any advice???
> 
> Looking very forward to tomorrow though! Kara's "wish friends" are coming!



Praying for sweet Kara for her upcoming surgery. Yay for "wish friends"!! I can't wait to hear her official wish! 



OhanaDreams said:


> Only a few hrs left till we leave for the airport. Can't wait Buglet is so excited.



Have fun!! 



krystle said:


> Tomorrow I get to tell my little man. I'm so excited that I almost can't contain it lol. I made him a link that so every day he can take a link off maybe stop some of the when and it is time yet. 7 more days left.



How exciting!! The countdown has begun!! 

Jackie


----------



## Somer

Hi everyone! Its been a long time since Ive been on this board. Im sure no one remembers us, lol but I just took a little trip back in time and read some TRs from around the time of our wish trip Brings back memories... 

My daughter Jozlynn had her wish trip Oct 2009, and now were planning on going back!!! We are all so excited We had an amazing time on the wish trip so theres no topping that, but it will be fun to go back to see GKTW and maybe we can go visit Jozlynns star. We will be heading back Mid June, after school lets out for the summer. Im a little nervous about how the weather will bemaybe hot and rainy? Jozlynn is a BIG girl now! Can you believe she is EIGHT years old?!? Her little sister is now 6yrs, so shes big enough to go on most of the rides now.
Anyways, just wanted to say Hi. If anyone has any links to TRs for return wish trips (after their original wish trip) or wish/return trips dealing with oxygen, I would love to read them!


----------



## angel's momma

mydisneyanytime said:


> I was just able to add pictures to our PTR for Tycen's MAW trip in July!!  I want to add it in my signature so that everyone can find the trip.  I have tried to follow the instructions for adding it but keep doing something wrong.  Anyone out there that can walk me through it ...slowly....?  I was proud of myself for just getting the pictures of my kids up!!!



Here's a different link to try  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740701&postcount=471

Yay for posting the pics 



Somer said:


> Hi everyone! Its been a long time since Ive been on this board. Im sure no one remembers us, lol but I just took a little trip back in time and read some TRs from around the time of our wish trip Brings back memories...
> 
> My daughter Jozlynn had her wish trip Oct 2009, and now were planning on going back!!! We are all so excited We had an amazing time on the wish trip so theres no topping that, but it will be fun to go back to see GKTW and maybe we can go visit Jozlynns star. We will be heading back Mid June, after school lets out for the summer. Im a little nervous about how the weather will bemaybe hot and rainy? Jozlynn is a BIG girl now! Can you believe she is EIGHT years old?!? Her little sister is now 6yrs, so shes big enough to go on most of the rides now.
> Anyways, just wanted to say Hi. If anyone has any links to TRs for return wish trips (after their original wish trip) or wish/return trips dealing with oxygen, I would love to read them!



Wonderful that you're going back


----------



## Lilfoot93

Somer said:


> Hi everyone! Its been a long time since Ive been on this board. Im sure no one remembers us, lol but I just took a little trip back in time and read some TRs from around the time of our wish trip Brings back memories...
> 
> My daughter Jozlynn had her wish trip Oct 2009, and now were planning on going back!!! We are all so excited We had an amazing time on the wish trip so theres no topping that, but it will be fun to go back to see GKTW and maybe we can go visit Jozlynns star. We will be heading back Mid June, after school lets out for the summer. Im a little nervous about how the weather will bemaybe hot and rainy? Jozlynn is a BIG girl now! Can you believe she is EIGHT years old?!? Her little sister is now 6yrs, so shes big enough to go on most of the rides now.
> Anyways, just wanted to say Hi. If anyone has any links to TRs for return wish trips (after their original wish trip) or wish/return trips dealing with oxygen, I would love to read them!



That is great you are going back!! My son Trev is 7 and has PA/IVS also. We go on his wish trip in June a month before his 8th birthday. I'm kinda nervous about the hot weather too! 

Jackie


----------



## krystle

hey yall we had james reveal party last night he is so excited. still has a smile on his face this morning ill try to link the new footage on here so yall can see. this is such an amazing oppurnity (didn't spell that right) for our kids and im so happy that all of us get to do it for our kids. just to let them be a kids for a week and not have to worry what the nest doctor visit holds. my husband was camera shy but ill try to link them.
http://nwahomepage.com/fulltext/?nxd_id=403932
http://5newsonline.com/2013/02/10/fayetteville-boy-is-granted-his-greatest-wish/


----------



## Kktraylor

krystle said:
			
		

> hey yall we had james reveal party last night he is so excited. still has a smile on his face this morning ill try to link the new footage on here so yall can see. this is such an amazing oppurnity (didn't spell that right) for our kids and im so happy that all of us get to do it for our kids. just to let them be a kids for a week and not have to worry what the nest doctor visit holds. my husband was camera shy but ill try to link them.
> http://nwahomepage.com/fulltext/?nxd_id=403932
> http://5newsonline.com/2013/02/10/fayetteville-boy-is-granted-his-greatest-wish/



Awesome!


----------



## JWCJ

krystle said:


> hey yall we had james reveal party last night he is so excited. still has a smile on his face this morning ill try to link the new footage on here so yall can see. this is such an amazing oppurnity (didn't spell that right) for our kids and im so happy that all of us get to do it for our kids. just to let them be a kids for a week and not have to worry what the nest doctor visit holds. my husband was camera shy but ill try to link them.
> http://nwahomepage.com/fulltext/?nxd_id=403932
> http://5newsonline.com/2013/02/10/fayetteville-boy-is-granted-his-greatest-wish/




You guys are going to have a great week   Glad to hear the reveal party was so much fun!


----------



## that's nice

Sheri21596 said:


> Yesterday was a long day...
> 
> Kara will be having surgery on the 20th to place a port in her chest, for a cycle of oral chemo and IV for at least a year. My husband and I have no idea what to expect  Is there anyone else who has gone through this? Any advice???
> 
> Looking very forward to tomorrow though! Kara's "wish friends" are coming!



My daughter was 1 when her port was placed. She used to fight accessing but got better with time. We also used numbing cream. Since her port has been removed, she has had normal blood draws. She is 6 now and she sits there and lets them do it with no fighting.

I'm sure at first it will be uncomfortable but she will get 'used' to it.


----------



## Somer

krystle said:


> hey yall we had james reveal party last night he is so excited. still has a smile on his face this morning ill try to link the new footage on here so yall can see. this is such an amazing oppurnity (didn't spell that right) for our kids and im so happy that all of us get to do it for our kids. just to let them be a kids for a week and not have to worry what the nest doctor visit holds. my husband was camera shy but ill try to link them.
> http://nwahomepage.com/fulltext/?nxd_id=403932
> http://5newsonline.com/2013/02/10/fayetteville-boy-is-granted-his-greatest-wish/



Congratualtions! Loved the videos!


----------



## 2012bella13

@angelsmomma,  Brook is doing great, her fever is gone, she ran one into friday night but has not had one since, Thank the Lord-Faith, is works wonders!
She will go for a recheck the Monday before we leave, the doctor told me that she felt sure that everything will be a go, but just wants to check her before we travel to Florida. I do not know if they will want to do blood work or not since her labs was good 3 days before she had her fever, I guess we will see.
She has allergies too,, she sneezes alot but they do not want to give her anything like Allegra because of her liver, so she takes Benedryl as needed.

Thanks for the prayers!!


----------



## angel's momma

krystle said:


> hey yall we had james reveal party last night he is so excited. still has a smile on his face this morning



Glad you had a great time 





2012bella13 said:


> @angelsmomma,  Brook is doing great, her fever is gone, she ran one into friday night but has not had one since, Thank the Lord-Faith, is works wonders!



So glad she's doing great


----------



## NEmel

krystle said:
			
		

> hey yall we had james reveal party last night he is so excited. still has a smile on his face this morning ill try to link the new footage on here so yall can see. this is such an amazing oppurnity (didn't spell that right) for our kids and im so happy that all of us get to do it for our kids. just to let them be a kids for a week and not have to worry what the nest doctor visit holds. my husband was camera shy but ill try to link them.
> http://nwahomepage.com/fulltext/?nxd_id=403932
> http://5newsonline.com/2013/02/10/fayetteville-boy-is-granted-his-greatest-wish/



That is so awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oneplustwins

So fun to see and share in everyone's excitement!  We did a countdown chain yesterday, 63 days until we go. Super excited!  So at GTKW ou get a 3 day pass right to WDW?  We were thinking of doing MK first day, Epcot one day then AK one day too.  Do you suggest staying at the park all day and then watching fireworks?  Or driving back and forth for a break in between?  We aren't really a morning family so if we went mid morning could we last until fireworks?  Our kids are 8 (wish kid), his twin and our daughter 11 but celebrating her 12 birthday while we are there.  We will have rest days in between too.  Also, I had TS ar MK but sounds like not great food t Liberty restaurant or Tonys.  Should we just do CS?  And if so where?


----------



## nuts4wdw

So, we are super excited! We got Prescott's dates yesterday!!!! It seems so real now. We will be flying out on 5/31 and will be at GKTW till 6/6, then we are extending and flying home 6/9. It couldn't have better timing as Prescott had surgery and had to stay in the hospital longer due to complications last week. So, it was refreshing to have some good ol fashioned happiness delivered by phone! Yay!


----------



## newdrama12

Oneplustwins said:
			
		

> So fun to see and share in everyone's excitement!  We did a countdown chain yesterday, 63 days until we go. Super excited!  So at GTKW ou get a 3 day pass right to WDW?  We were thinking of doing MK first day, Epcot one day then AK one day too.  Do you suggest staying at the park all day and then watching fireworks?  Or driving back and forth for a break in between?  We aren't really a morning family so if we went mid morning could we last until fireworks?  Our kids are 8 (wish kid), his twin and our daughter 11 but celebrating her 12 birthday while we are there.  We will have rest days in between too.  Also, I had TS ar MK but sounds like not great food t Liberty restaurant or Tonys.  Should we just do CS?  And if so where?



Yes, you will receive three day park hopper passes to Disney, 2 day park to park at Universal and one day passes to seaworld.


----------



## krystle

nuts4wdw said:


> So, we are super excited! We got Prescott's dates yesterday!!!! It seems so real now. We will be flying out on 5/31 and will be at GKTW till 6/6, then we are extending and flying home 6/9. It couldn't have better timing as Prescott had surgery and had to stay in the hospital longer due to complications last week. So, it was refreshing to have some good ol fashioned happiness delivered by phone! Yay!



that is so exciting. It is so exciting to get the date n starts planning. So I have a questions our dates ate 17 to the 23 so we will moss a day at something any suggestions on how mix the days. How did yall extend ur days? Did u have to pay for different tickets n did u get to stay at gktw


----------



## Lilfoot93

nuts4wdw said:


> So, we are super excited! We got Prescott's dates yesterday!!!! It seems so real now. We will be flying out on 5/31 and will be at GKTW till 6/6, then we are extending and flying home 6/9. It couldn't have better timing as Prescott had surgery and had to stay in the hospital longer due to complications last week. So, it was refreshing to have some good ol fashioned happiness delivered by phone! Yay!



Yay for dates!!! We will be there the same time! June 2-8. What great timing to get your dates now! 



krystle said:


> that is so exciting. It is so exciting to get the date n starts planning. So I have a questions our dates ate 17 to the 23 so we will moss a day at something any suggestions on how mix the days. How did yall extend ur days? Did u have to pay for different tickets n did u get to stay at gktw



Some chapters let you extend. Some do not. Ours is one that does not let you extend. I would ask whoever is in charge of granting your sons wish and ask them if extending is something you wanted to do. 


This past week has been SO hard waiting for Trev's test results! I'm praying we can hold off on surgery at least another year. This is the closest we have come to him possibly needing his pulmonary valve conduit and it makes me anxious! Hopefully these will be baseline tests and he can wait a few more years for his next surgery! 

I hope everyone going on there trips in the next few weeks has a magical time! 

Jackie


----------



## kalimom6

Oneplustwins said:


> So fun to see and share in everyone's excitement!  We did a countdown chain yesterday, 63 days until we go. Super excited!  So at GTKW ou get a 3 day pass right to WDW?  We were thinking of doing MK first day, Epcot one day then AK one day too.  Do you suggest staying at the park all day and then watching fireworks?  Or driving back and forth for a break in between?  We aren't really a morning family so if we went mid morning could we last until fireworks?  Our kids are 8 (wish kid), his twin and our daughter 11 but celebrating her 12 birthday while we are there.  We will have rest days in between too.  Also, I had TS ar MK but sounds like not great food t Liberty restaurant or Tonys.  Should we just do CS?  And if so where?



At MK there is a Wish lounge, same with Epcot.  So if you needed a break you could go there, a CM gets you in and you can hang out.  I have read some TRs on how their kids have even taken a little nap in there.  They also have a restroom and water bottles.  So if you took advantage of that, with the age of your kids, you could probably make it to fireworks.  



krystle said:


> that is so exciting. It is so exciting to get the date n starts planning. So I have a questions our dates ate 17 to the 23 so we will moss a day at something any suggestions on how mix the days. How did yall extend ur days? Did u have to pay for different tickets n did u get to stay at gktw



Like someone else said, some chapters allow it.  I know ours does but we weren't going to do that.  I know some people have saved some of their tickets for their extended days.  So that allows them to take in more of what GKTW offers, as far as entertainment there and other park tickets they have (Legoland, Gatorland, Aquatica, Sea World, etc).  And then use the WDW or Univeral after they chedkout of GKTW.  You only stay at GKTW a week, typically, so people usually have to pay for a hotel.  Their chapter will still pay for airfare, and food if they saved some of their provided money.


----------



## NEmel

nuts4wdw said:


> So, we are super excited! We got Prescott's dates yesterday!!!! It seems so real now. We will be flying out on 5/31 and will be at GKTW till 6/6, then we are extending and flying home 6/9. It couldn't have better timing as Prescott had surgery and had to stay in the hospital longer due to complications last week. So, it was refreshing to have some good ol fashioned happiness delivered by phone! Yay!



YEA for dates!!! 

Question we are flying into Orlando on Saturday at 4pm and plan on going to MK for the evening.  I realize this will be an expensive evening, but can't pass up the opportunity for the boys to ride a few rides.  Should I go about trying to get a GAC for that night or just wear MAW shirts??


----------



## kalimom6

NEmel said:


> YEA for dates!!!
> 
> Question we are flying into Orlando on Saturday at 4pm and plan on going to MK for the evening.  I realize this will be an expensive evening, but can't pass up the opportunity for the boys to ride a few rides.  Should I go about trying to get a GAC for that night or just wear MAW shirts??



I would get a GAC as anyone can re-wear those shirts to try and get the benefits.  Sad but true.  Or buy them without any affiliation with MAW, to get the benefits.


----------



## angel's momma

NEmel said:


> YEA for dates!!!
> 
> Question we are flying into Orlando on Saturday at 4pm and plan on going to MK for the evening.  I realize this will be an expensive evening, but can't pass up the opportunity for the boys to ride a few rides.  Should I go about trying to get a GAC for that night or just wear MAW shirts??



Yay for getting to go to MK   I know the chapters are different, but ours specifically told us that since the cruise is her wish, she doesn't qualify for any MAW perks at wdw, but they encourage her to wear her shirt & button.  That said, I know a boy from our clinic (so same chapter) that wished for a cruise, and extended, and did have MAW privileges at wdw last month.


----------



## JWCJ

Oneplustwins said:


> So fun to see and share in everyone's excitement!  We did a countdown chain yesterday, 63 days until we go. Super excited!  So at GTKW ou get a 3 day pass right to WDW?  We were thinking of doing MK first day, Epcot one day then AK one day too.  Do you suggest staying at the park all day and then watching fireworks?  Or driving back and forth for a break in between?  We aren't really a morning family so if we went mid morning could we last until fireworks?  Our kids are 8 (wish kid), his twin and our daughter 11 but celebrating her 12 birthday while we are there.  We will have rest days in between too.  Also, I had TS ar MK but sounds like not great food t Liberty restaurant or Tonys.  Should we just do CS?  And if so where?



The countdown chain looks like a great idea. Maybe I'll start one in a couple of weeks so the girls can count down from the 2 month mark.... Of course, they might drive me crazy counting for that long.
I think with some quiet time - in the wish lounge or maybe a sit down meal - your kids would be old enough to last a full day.  TS at MK is hard! I've heard some people love Liberty, some people don't. I'm tempted to make a dinner reservation because, well, UNLIMITED STUFFING. 





nuts4wdw said:


> So, we are super excited! We got Prescott's dates yesterday!!!! It seems so real now. We will be flying out on 5/31 and will be at GKTW till 6/6, then we are extending and flying home 6/9. It couldn't have better timing as Prescott had surgery and had to stay in the hospital longer due to complications last week. So, it was refreshing to have some good ol fashioned happiness delivered by phone! Yay!



YAY for dates! And YAY for well timed good news!



Lilfoot93 said:


> Some chapters let you extend. Some do not. Ours is one that does not let you extend. I would ask whoever is in charge of granting your sons wish and ask them if extending is something you wanted to do.
> 
> 
> This past week has been SO hard waiting for Trev's test results! I'm praying we can hold off on surgery at least another year. This is the closest we have come to him possibly needing his pulmonary valve conduit and it makes me anxious! Hopefully these will be baseline tests and he can wait a few more years for his next surgery!
> 
> I hope everyone going on there trips in the next few weeks has a magical time!
> 
> Jackie



We're not allowed to extend   but that's thanks to the insurance issue.  I can't imagine how pricey international travel insurance for Ja is 

Here's hoping the results come back soon and come back good!


----------



## JWCJ

Our update:

Poor Ja is grumpy, tired and ravenous thanks to a week of steroids and chemo.  We're crossing our fingers that she'll feel well enough to go to school tomorrow for the Valentine's Day party.

My hair is getting shaved on Friday! Yay for the pink going away! Does it say something about how bright this hair is when I'm looking forward to getting my head shaved to get rid of it?!?!   Once I have pictures of Friday I'll post a few pics in the PTR.


I'm trying to research Florida beaches. We want to spend at least one day at a beach, since Ja has never seen the ocean. Anybody know about Florida beaches? We're thinking either Cocoa or Clearwater. 

All right, off the computer and back to school Valentine making! How on earth do you guys with larger families do it? Having 2 munchkins in school is exhausting enough!


----------



## newdrama12

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Our update:
> 
> Poor Ja is grumpy, tired and ravenous thanks to a week of steroids and chemo.  We're crossing our fingers that she'll feel well enough to go to school tomorrow for the Valentine's Day party.
> 
> My hair is getting shaved on Friday! Yay for the pink going away! Does it say something about how bright this hair is when I'm looking forward to getting my head shaved to get rid of it?!?!   Once I have pictures of Friday I'll post a few pics in the PTR.
> 
> I'm trying to research Florida beaches. We want to spend at least one day at a beach, since Ja has never seen the ocean. Anybody know about Florida beaches? We're thinking either Cocoa or Clearwater.
> 
> All right, off the computer and back to school Valentine making! How on earth do you guys with larger families do it? Having 2 munchkins in school is exhausting enough!



I love Clearwater Beach!! There is a great restaurant over there as well called Frenchy's.


----------



## nesser1981

Hugs!  My daughter had a port during her second battle with cancer and had a brovaic catheter when she was first diagnosed.  The port is much better, hidden under the skin, she'll be able to do all things she could before with the port.  They'll give you a numbing cream to apply before the port is accessed.  We never had to do anything with the port.  The only advice I'd give is, my DD hated with way the saline flush tasted, so when she was accessed we tried to make sure she had a sucker or gum.  

The port is so much better than the brovaic.  THat is a long tube that hangs out of their chest, from like an opened wound.  We had to clean it and flush it.  She couldn't swim, take baths, go camping, etc .  She actually ended up breaking it and we had to rush her to the ER.  

Sending prayers for your family.  Our girl has beat cancer twice, and she's currently 1 year cancer free!  

We didn't do oral chemo, but they were pretty good controlling her getting sick with zofran and adivan.  



Sheri21596 said:


> Yesterday was a long day...
> 
> Kara will be having surgery on the 20th to place a port in her chest, for a cycle of oral chemo and IV for at least a year. My husband and I have no idea what to expect  Is there anyone else who has gone through this? Any advice???
> 
> Looking very forward to tomorrow though! Kara's "wish friends" are coming!


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - Sorry Ja's had a rough week   Hope she gets to go for the party. Looking forward to seeing your pics  









nesser1981 said:


> Our girl has beat cancer twice, and she's currently 1 year cancer free!


----------



## NEmel

JWCJ said:


> Our update:
> 
> Poor Ja is grumpy, tired and ravenous thanks to a week of steroids and chemo.  We're crossing our fingers that she'll feel well enough to go to school tomorrow for the Valentine's Day party.
> 
> My hair is getting shaved on Friday! Yay for the pink going away! Does it say something about how bright this hair is when I'm looking forward to getting my head shaved to get rid of it?!?!   Once I have pictures of Friday I'll post a few pics in the PTR.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to research Florida beaches. We want to spend at least one day at a beach, since Ja has never seen the ocean. Anybody know about Florida beaches? We're thinking either Cocoa or Clearwater.
> 
> All right, off the computer and back to school Valentine making! How on earth do you guys with larger families do it? Having 2 munchkins in school is exhausting enough!



My vote is for Clearwater!  The gulf is the best and bluest water ever.  You can see all the way to your toes!  There are a few smaller beaches a little south that are a lot less busy.  I think we hit up blackstone, or something like that!


----------



## NEmel

I got our trip itinerary today!!  All I can say is WOW   MAW thinks and includes everything!!!  We are staying at 2 very nice hotels and having a little party the night before at Old Chicago (pizza.)  We get 2 limo rides as well!   The boys will be so excited!!!  Its nice to have our reservation numbers so now I can do a little planning!


----------



## NEmel

nesser1981 said:


> Hugs!  My daughter had a port during her second battle with cancer and had a brovaic catheter when she was first diagnosed.  The port is much better, hidden under the skin, she'll be able to do all things she could before with the port.  They'll give you a numbing cream to apply before the port is accessed.  We never had to do anything with the port.  The only advice I'd give is, my DD hated with way the saline flush tasted, so when she was accessed we tried to make sure she had a sucker or gum.
> 
> The port is so much better than the brovaic.  THat is a long tube that hangs out of their chest, from like an opened wound.  We had to clean it and flush it.  She couldn't swim, take baths, go camping, etc .  She actually ended up breaking it and we had to rush her to the ER.
> 
> Sending prayers for your family.  Our girl has beat cancer twice, and she's currently 1 year cancer free!
> 
> We didn't do oral chemo, but they were pretty good controlling her getting sick with zofran and adivan.




1 year cancer free = AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

So you think Clearwater is better than Coco beach?  That is where we were planning on going, but I can't remember why.  Lol!  
I am soooooooo excited!  Our whoe family is so nice to pan this and have it to look forward to rather than all my son's medical appointments and therapies.


----------



## NEmel

Oneplustwins said:
			
		

> So you think Clearwater is better than Coco beach?  That is where we were planning on going, but I can't remember why.  Lol!
> I am soooooooo excited!  Our whoe family is so nice to pan this and have it to look forward to rather than all my son's medical appointments and therapies.



The water on the Atlantic side has a lot more waves. Clearwater is a lot calmer for kiddos. Only takes about 90 min from Orlando. Pretty drive as well. We loved it!


----------



## kalimom6

Oneplustwins said:


> So you think Clearwater is better than Coco beach?  That is where we were planning on going, but I can't remember why.  Lol!
> I am soooooooo excited!  Our whoe family is so nice to pan this and have it to look forward to rather than all my son's medical appointments and therapies.



When we went to the gulf on day2, we were a little bummed.  You see, we LOVE the ocean waves.  The sound of them crashing is so calming.  My kids are used to the cold northern Pacific.  I can see why people like the gulf, but when I heard locals say they never go to the Atlantic, they only go to the gulf, I was shocked.  We could have stayed at Cocoa Beach and not left.  Seriously.  When we walked over a dune, we all stopped and took in the sight.  SOOOOO different then the gulf.  And exactly what we were looking when we went to the gulf and were disappointed.  
Our original plan was to do one or the other.  We chose the gulf because of everything we had heard/read.  On day 5, we decided to go to Cocoa Beach and it was exactly what we needed.
So I guess, if you are looking for waves, do the Atlantic.


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks for the Clearwater recs! It's been many years since I was in FL, and all I vaguely remember is Sanibel and Jupiter Beach. The girls are going to be so excited! 
I think this means a Walmart trip when we get there, so I can buy shovels and buckets and beach toys. Would I be allowed to leave those things at GKTW for other families to use, do you think? I'm not bringing them back on the plane, lol.


----------



## JWCJ

kalimom6 said:
			
		

> When we went to the gulf on day2, we were a little bummed.  You see, we LOVE the ocean waves.  The sound of them crashing is so calming.  My kids are used to the cold northern Pacific.  I can see why people like the gulf, but when I heard locals say they never go to the Atlantic, they only go to the gulf, I was shocked.  We could have stayed at Cocoa Beach and not left.  Seriously.  When we walked over a dune, we all stopped and took in the sight.  SOOOOO different then the gulf.  And exactly what we were looking when we went to the gulf and were disappointed.
> Our original plan was to do one or the other.  We chose the gulf because of everything we had heard/read.  On day 5, we decided to go to Cocoa Beach and it was exactly what we needed.
> So I guess, if you are looking for waves, do the Atlantic.



Thanks for this info, too. For my own peace of mind, I might be okay without waves. I'm so boring now....


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thanks so much!


----------



## newdrama12

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Clearwater recs! It's been many years since I was in FL, and all I vaguely remember is Sanibel and Jupiter Beach. The girls are going to be so excited!
> I think this means a Walmart trip when we get there, so I can buy shovels and buckets and beach toys. Would I be allowed to leave those things at GKTW for other families to use, do you think? I'm not bringing them back on the plane, lol.



It shouldn't be a problem to leave them at the Village. Kids could play with them in the sand that is around the pool area.


----------



## angel's momma

NEmel said:


> I got our trip itinerary today!!  All I can say is WOW   MAW thinks and includes everything!!!  We are staying at 2 very nice hotels and having a little party the night before at Old Chicago (pizza.)  We get 2 limo rides as well!   The boys will be so excited!!!  Its nice to have our reservation numbers so now I can do a little planning!



Yay!


----------



## 2012bella13

kalimom6 said:


> I would get a GAC as anyone can re-wear those shirts to try and get the benefits.  Sad but true.  Or buy them without any affiliation with MAW, to get the benefits.



Once a Wish Child - always a wish child!

Unfortunately MAW foundation can not control the people who buy them at yard sales or any other way but they encourage the MAW families to wear the shirts, badges , ect ect. where ever or whenever they want, they are not just for your MAW Trip. You are supporting the MAW Foundation by wearing the T=shirts, not just saying that you are a MAW Family Member or A Wish Child.

I do not know of any special benefits that you can get at Disney World just by wearing a MAW Shirt, I know that if needed a GAC can help with special needs, but not any extra special treatment.


----------



## LindaBabe

Did you guys see this?  

http://www.gktw.org/blog/a-wedding-wish-come-true/


----------



## krystle

my baby is so sute. we leave in 2 days and he says inn 2 days mommy I wont be cold anymore! but school sent a whole folder with homework. so excited. so question 4 outfits enough to take with us? or did yall take 6 outfits?


----------



## Kktraylor

Since it looks like my other four won't be able to participate in any way whatsoever in Ava's wish, I need suggestions for affordable places to stay. I'm a retired disabled veteran, so I can get a good military discount on the park tickets. But, paying for a hotel will be a problem. If you have any suggestions please let me know. I want it to be close to GKTW, so we can still have family time. 

Kristy


----------



## taniabsn

My job may give me a hard time taking the time off since I've used some of the vacation time when Nate was sick recently.  Did anyone get FMLA approved for their trip???


----------



## kalimom6

krystle said:


> my baby is so sute. we leave in 2 days and he says inn 2 days mommy I wont be cold anymore! but school sent a whole folder with homework. so excited. so question 4 outfits enough to take with us? or did yall take 6 outfits?



We ended up taking 5 outfits, that was counting travel day outfits.  We wore the same thing on travel days as we were coming from the cold so we wore the same home.  I did laundry every night, then came home with all clean clothes   The baby of course had more outfits.



Kktraylor said:


> Since it looks like my other four won't be able to participate in any way whatsoever in Ava's wish, I need suggestions for affordable places to stay. I'm a retired disabled veteran, so I can get a good military discount on the park tickets. But, paying for a hotel will be a problem. If you have any suggestions please let me know. I want it to be close to GKTW, so we can still have family time.
> 
> Kristy



Call GKTW as there are a ton of hotels in the vicinity.  One lady that came to GKTW everyday that week with her Alumni grandchild stayed at a hotel down the road that was $30 a night with a free breakfast.  Her grandchild had a wish at age 6 and is now 18, and everytime she visits her grandmother, they stay close to GKTW and take part in the evening parties.  The grandmother lives about 2 hours from GKTW so that is why they get a hotel.  You didn't need all of that info but there ya go


----------



## 2012bella13

krystle said:


> my baby is so sute. we leave in 2 days and he says inn 2 days mommy I wont be cold anymore! but school sent a whole folder with homework. so excited. so question 4 outfits enough to take with us? or did yall take 6 outfits?



If you are staying at GKTW, they have a washer & dryer in each Townhouse & they provide the laundry detergent & fabric softner.
You might want to take a change of clothes to the parks with you for your child.
When we went, we drove, because my DD & DH can not fly, so as always, I over packed.


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

So an update on Holden's wish...

It was done on January 28th so obviously it's still too soon.  We were hoping since they took over 6 months to contact the family that maybe they would speed up the process a little but no luck ... oh well!   The family is asking for a cruise in June or July so hopefully MAW can work with that.     We did ask about extending the trip so Holden could go to Disney World for a day or two (assuming they let them sail out of Port Canaveral....MAW mentioned Galveston but 1.  Disney isn't sailing out of Galveston this summer and 2.  The idea of a 7 day cruise doesn't thrill my BFF.....however, they said no.  Their response was (via email)

"WE ALWAYS ASK THAT FAMILIES DO NOT EXTEND THEIR VACATIONS, WE ARE LIABLE FOR THEIR TRAVEL WHEN WE BOOK THE RESERVATION, BUT WE CAN ONLY BE LIABLE FOR THE TRAVEL THAT WE BOOK- TIMELINE, ETC. THE FAMILY CANNOT STAY AND GO TO DISNEY, ETC. "

BFF is a little disappointed as she really wanted Holden to see Magic Kingdom but we'll just have to plan a very special trip just for him some time in the near future.   I'm wondering though, could the parents just change the flight once they are in Orlando?     I'm not trying to be a rule breaker or anything but just curious.    I 

And the journey continues....


----------



## LittleEsmom

We are in the works for Emma's Wish party on the 9th at a local steak place!  I can't wait. All is coming together


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> Since it looks like my other four won't be able to participate in any way whatsoever in Ava's wish, I need suggestions for affordable places to stay. I'm a retired disabled veteran, so I can get a good military discount on the park tickets. But, paying for a hotel will be a problem. If you have any suggestions please let me know. I want it to be close to GKTW, so we can still have family time.
> 
> Kristy



Hope you find a place close by and AWESOME! Any ideas of when you all might want to go?


----------



## 2012bella13

LittleEsmom said:


> We are in the works for Emma's Wish party on the 9th at a local steak place!  I can't wait. All is coming together



Hey for Emma's wish trip!! & Party!!


----------



## 2012bella13

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> So an update on Holden's wish...
> 
> It was done on January 28th so obviously it's still too soon.  We were hoping since they took over 6 months to contact the family that maybe they would speed up the process a little but no luck ... oh well!   The family is asking for a cruise in June or July so hopefully MAW can work with that.     We did ask about extending the trip so Holden could go to Disney World for a day or two (assuming they let them sail out of Port Canaveral....MAW mentioned Galveston but 1.  Disney isn't sailing out of Galveston this summer and 2.  The idea of a 7 day cruise doesn't thrill my BFF.....however, they said no.  Their response was (via email)
> 
> "WE ALWAYS ASK THAT FAMILIES DO NOT EXTEND THEIR VACATIONS, WE ARE LIABLE FOR THEIR TRAVEL WHEN WE BOOK THE RESERVATION, BUT WE CAN ONLY BE LIABLE FOR THE TRAVEL THAT WE BOOK- TIMELINE, ETC. THE FAMILY CANNOT STAY AND GO TO DISNEY, ETC. "
> 
> BFF is a little disappointed as she really wanted Holden to see Magic Kingdom but we'll just have to plan a very special trip just for him some time in the near future.   I'm wondering though, could the parents just change the flight once they are in Orlando?     I'm not trying to be a rule breaker or anything but just curious.    I
> 
> And the journey continues....




Glad to hear Holdens wish is finally coming to together!
When we were at GKTW, there were several families taking 2 weeks, 1 for their wish trip & an extra week for vacation on their own dime, I wonder how they worked that out??
I never thought to do that at that time, it would have been nice if we could have but with the way things were, we were just overwhelmed as it was.


----------



## Kktraylor

LittleEsmom said:
			
		

> Hope you find a place close by and AWESOME! Any ideas of when you all might want to go?



We're hoping to go in June. 

Kristy


----------



## angel's momma

krystle said:


> my baby is so sute. we leave in 2 days and he says inn 2 days mommy I wont be cold anymore! but school sent a whole folder with homework. so excited.



Yay!   Have a wonderful trip 



Kktraylor said:


> Since it looks like my other four won't be able to participate in any way whatsoever in Ava's wish, I need suggestions for affordable places to stay. But, paying for a hotel will be a problem. If you have any suggestions please let me know. I want it to be close to GKTW, so we can still have family time.



I was going to say to check this DIS Orlando hotel forum http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=15
but I'd follow Sarah's suggestion first 



taniabsn said:


> My job may give me a hard time taking the time off since I've used some of the vacation time when Nate was sick recently.  Did anyone get FMLA approved for their trip???



I did a thread search for you, but there's nothing mentioned about FMLA.  I hope someone can help with your question, and praying your job doesn't give you a hard time.






Ana~n~Joseph said:


> We did ask about extending the trip so Holden could go to Disney World for a day or two .....however, they said no.



Sorry they weren't allowed to extend. 



LittleEsmom said:


> We are in the works for Emma's Wish party on the 9th at a local steak place!  I can't wait. All is coming together



Yay! 



2012bella13 said:


> When we were at GKTW, there were several families taking 2 weeks, 1 for their wish trip & an extra week for vacation on their own dime, I wonder how they worked that out??



Some chapters allow extensions, but others don't.


----------



## LindaBabe

Kktraylor said:


> Since it looks like my other four won't be able to participate in any way whatsoever in Ava's wish, I need suggestions for affordable places to stay. I'm a retired disabled veteran, so I can get a good military discount on the park tickets. But, paying for a hotel will be a problem. If you have any suggestions please let me know. I want it to be close to GKTW, so we can still have family time.
> 
> Kristy



Would a villa work for the rest of your family?  I have rented one before on Seven Dwarfs lane, which is about 1 mile from GKTW - it had 4 bedrooms & 3 baths.  I got it off VRBO and reviewed it on the Orlando board here on the dis.


----------



## Kktraylor

Do you know what the price range is on them?  We have seven kids so we already live on a tight budget. Having to buy park tickets for four of them is already going to be a miraculous feat, so we have to be very cheap on accommodations. Lol

Kristy


----------



## livndisney

Kktraylor said:


> Do you know what the price range is on them?  We have seven kids so we already live on a tight budget. Having to buy park tickets for four of them is already going to be a miraculous feat, so we have to be very cheap on accommodations. Lol
> 
> Kristy



I found this from a google search-
http://www.vrbo.com/238135ha

This one is a little smaller but offers a weekly rate
http://www.vrbo.com/140470ha

I am a little lost-Are you able to have a wish granted and not have the hotel included?


----------



## Kktraylor

livndisney said:
			
		

> I found this from a google search-
> http://www.vrbo.com/238135ha
> 
> This one is a little smaller but offers a weekly rate
> http://www.vrbo.com/140470ha
> 
> I am a little lost-Are you able to have a wish granted and not have the hotel included?



It's kind of confusing. My daughter was granted a wish which includes myself, my husband, and my three bio kids. My four step-children are on a 50/50 schedule. Since they don't live with us 100% MAW won't let them be included in the wish...even at our own expense.


----------



## krystle

help so stressed! sunday we leave and I cant seem to figure out what to bring and what not to. and how to plan we are leaving the six days so what should I leave out so we can make our plane any suggestions?


----------



## livndisney

Kktraylor said:


> It's kind of confusing. My daughter was granted a wish which includes myself, my husband, and my three bio kids. My four step-children are on a 50/50 schedule. Since they don't live with us 100% MAW won't let them be included in the wish...even at our own expense.



So you are taking all the children and staying somewhere other than GKTW? I know you mentioned you wanted to be close to GKTW-but will the other children be allowed to partake in any of the events at the village? Or is the wish just park tickets for 5?

(not trying to be nosy just trying to figure out if I can help)


----------



## livndisney

krystle said:


> help so stressed! sunday we leave and I cant seem to figure out what to bring and what not to. and how to plan we are leaving the six days so what should I leave out so we can make our plane any suggestions?



Sunday is supposed to be chilly (by Florida standards) about 60. The next 7 days start cool (57) and should reach the low 80's.


----------



## Kktraylor

livndisney said:
			
		

> So you are taking all the children and staying somewhere other than GKTW? I know you mentioned you wanted to be close to GKTW-but will the other children be allowed to partake in any of the events at the village? Or is the wish just park tickets for 5?
> 
> (not trying to be nosy just trying to figure out if I can help)



No, they won't let us stay anywhere else. So, myself and my three will be at GKTW and my husband and his four will stay somewhere else. They would let my husband stay with us, but somebody has to take care of the kids!  So they will provide tickets for 5 of us. It doesn't look like the four will be able to participate in anything at GKTW. If MAW would add them as non compensated participants, then GKTW would let them stay, eat, and do everything. I guess that's what I don't understand.  Our MAW wouldn't be out any extra money by just adding them as non compensated. We would still pay for travel and tickets. 

Kristy


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

ONE WEEK until DISNEY!!!!  I posted a long over-due update to Savannah's PTR. It's actually a 3 parter with lots of great pictures including outfits, and package delivery from Kid's Wish Network. We're getting quite excited here.  Check it out...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=8


----------



## Kktraylor

I think I need to rush all 7 of my kids to the ER. They seem to have all caught a serious case of the stupids.  It started yesterday morning and still hasn't stopped.  Just thought I'd share. If I go missing, check the mental hospitals. 

Kristy


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:


> I think I need to rush all 7 of my kids to the ER. They seem to have all caught a serious case of the stupids.  It started yesterday morning and still hasn't stopped.  Just thought I'd share. If I go missing, check the mental hospitals.
> 
> Kristy



hahahaha   There seems to be a lot of that going around, and not just kids people in general!!    What we say at work, is you can't fix stupid!  Good Luck!


----------



## angel's momma

AmberGreenawalt said:


> ONE WEEK until DISNEY!!!!



Yay! 



Kktraylor said:


> I think I need to rush all 7 of my kids to the ER. They seem to have all caught a serious case of the stupids.  It started yesterday morning and still hasn't stopped.  Just thought I'd share. If I go missing, check the mental hospitals.
> 
> Kristy


----------



## Jakentysmom

AmberGreenawalt said:


> ONE WEEK until DISNEY!!!!  I posted a long over-due update to Savannah's PTR. It's actually a 3 parter with lots of great pictures including outfits, and package delivery from Kid's Wish Network. We're getting quite excited here.  Check it out...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=8



YAY!!  So excited for you guys!!  We are still waiting on our dates  I wish they would just hurry up!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kktraylor said:


> No, they won't let us stay anywhere else. So, myself and my three will be at GKTW and my husband and his four will stay somewhere else. They would let my husband stay with us, but somebody has to take care of the kids!  So they will provide tickets for 5 of us. It doesn't look like the four will be able to participate in anything at GKTW. If MAW would add them as non compensated participants, then GKTW would let them stay, eat, and do everything. I guess that's what I don't understand.  Our MAW wouldn't be out any extra money by just adding them as non compensated. We would still pay for travel and tickets.
> 
> Kristy



I hope you are able to get everything worked out. Why won't MAW add them so they can stay at GKTW so all you have to do is pay for airfare and park tickets? I know every chapter is different but it seems crazy they wouldn't let the kiddos stay at GKTW. 



AmberGreenawalt said:


> ONE WEEK until DISNEY!!!!  I posted a long over-due update to Savannah's PTR. It's actually a 3 parter with lots of great pictures including outfits, and package delivery from Kid's Wish Network. We're getting quite excited here.  Check it out...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=8



Yay!! I loved all the outfits and pics. 



We are thinking of maybe doing Lego Land or Kennedy Space Center when we are on Trev's wish trip. Has anyone gone to either of these before? Any advice? 

Thanks! 
Jackie


----------



## Jakentysmom

Lilfoot93 said:


> We are thinking of maybe doing Lego Land or Kennedy Space Center when we are on Trev's wish trip. Has anyone gone to either of these before? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



I am curious to know too.  My kids would LOVE to go to Lego Land.  But I dont know how much time to devote to it because we have never been there before.  Then I have to figure out what to take out of our trip so we can put in lego land...haha.


----------



## SixUnderSix

We just got the call on Friday that our two year old adopted son would get his Make-A-Wish.  We've been to Disney before we adopted him but this will be his very first time and we are thrilled to be there to experience this with him!!

I'm going to start reading - he has several things that may make it a bit harder for him to get on and off attractions (feeding tube, wheelchair, pulse ox machine, etc.).  

He's 2 1/2 so for now, we're showing him videos and pictures of Disney (he's obsessed with Mickey and Buzz) so that he'll have some idea of what it may look like when he gets there!!!

Our other children are so excited to make this trip special for him


----------



## JWCJ

AmberGreenawalt said:


> ONE WEEK until DISNEY!!!!  I posted a long over-due update to Savannah's PTR. It's actually a 3 parter with lots of great pictures including outfits, and package delivery from Kid's Wish Network. We're getting quite excited here.  Check it out...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956109&page=8



Off to check it out! Yay for being so close!!!!



Kktraylor said:


> I think I need to rush all 7 of my kids to the ER. They seem to have all caught a serious case of the stupids.  It started yesterday morning and still hasn't stopped.  Just thought I'd share. If I go missing, check the mental hospitals.
> 
> Kristy



I HEAR YOU. I swear C's brain dribbled out of her ears this week. The lack of common sense is staggering. 



SixUnderSix said:


> We just got the call on Friday that our two year old adopted son would get his Make-A-Wish.  We've been to Disney before we adopted him but this will be his very first time and we are thrilled to be there to experience this with him!!
> 
> I'm going to start reading - he has several things that may make it a bit harder for him to get on and off attractions (feeding tube, wheelchair, pulse ox machine, etc.).
> 
> He's 2 1/2 so for now, we're showing him videos and pictures of Disney (he's obsessed with Mickey and Buzz) so that he'll have some idea of what it may look like when he gets there!!!
> 
> Our other children are so excited to make this trip special for him



Yay for a wish trip! Will you have to wait until he turns 3?


----------



## Jakentysmom

SixUnderSix said:


> We just got the call on Friday that our two year old adopted son would get his Make-A-Wish.  We've been to Disney before we adopted him but this will be his very first time and we are thrilled to be there to experience this with him!!
> 
> I'm going to start reading - he has several things that may make it a bit harder for him to get on and off attractions (feeding tube, wheelchair, pulse ox machine, etc.).
> 
> He's 2 1/2 so for now, we're showing him videos and pictures of Disney (he's obsessed with Mickey and Buzz) so that he'll have some idea of what it may look like when he gets there!!!
> 
> Our other children are so excited to make this trip special for him



YAY!!  You should start a TR for him!  He is going to have so much fun!!


----------



## OhanaDreams

[/FONT]





Jakentysmom said:


> I am curious to know too.  My kids would LOVE to go to Lego Land.  But I dont know how much time to devote to it because we have never been there before.  Then I have to figure out what to take out of our trip so we can put in lego land...haha.



We just got back from our Wish Trip 2/10-2/16. On 2/14 we went to Legoland. My kiddo loves legos. We live near the KC legoland and are annual members. He was really looking forward to visiting the big Legoland. 

If we had it to do over we would not have gone. Legoland does not give kiddos the special treatment that you will get at Universal, Disney or SeaWorld. Especially avoid that park if your kiddo has any mobility or sensory deficits. Legoland may meet handicap codes, but from our experience they treat those with disabilities poorly.


----------



## SixUnderSix

Jakentysmom said:


> YAY!!  You should start a TR for him!  He is going to have so much fun!!



Thanks I just did now I have to figure out how to do a signature...lol.  I see you have a Jake that's going too - how awesome!!!  I read some of your TR - how exciting for you guys too!!!


----------



## SixUnderSix

JWCJ said:


> Yay for a wish trip! Will you have to wait until he turns 3?



In our state, the wish age is 2 1/2 - I'm not sure if they make you wait until 3 years of age or not....we are 5 months away from that and I have practically little to no info - just got our welcome email on Friday after they did a really long phone interview about all the kiddos.


----------



## JWCJ

SixUnderSix said:


> In our state, the wish age is 2 1/2 - I'm not sure if they make you wait until 3 years of age or not....we are 5 months away from that and I have practically little to no info - just got our welcome email on Friday after they did a really long phone interview about all the kiddos.



I didn't know some states had lower ages - cool for you!  Waiting for info is the toughest part! Looking forward to hearing about your planning as you get started


----------



## Jakentysmom

OhanaDreams said:


> [/FONT]
> 
> We just got back from our Wish Trip 2/10-2/16. On 2/14 we went to Legoland. My kiddo loves legos. We live near the KC legoland and are annual members. He was really looking forward to visiting the big Legoland.
> 
> If we had it to do over we would not have gone. Legoland does not give kiddos the special treatment that you will get at Universal, Disney or SeaWorld. Especially avoid that park if your kiddo has any mobility or sensory deficits. Legoland may meet handicap codes, but from our experience they treat those with disabilities poorly.



WOW that is great info!!  Thanks for letting me know.  I think we will nix it since our wish kid has major sensory and mobility deficits.  Thats horrible that they dont give them the same treatment.  I think ALL places should give wish kids special treatment since it is their time!


----------



## Jakentysmom

SixUnderSix said:


> Thanks I just did now I have to figure out how to do a signature...lol.  I see you have a Jake that's going too - how awesome!!!  I read some of your TR - how exciting for you guys too!!!



You can edit it in your settings.  Yep...Jake is my wish kid!!  I love that name haha.


----------



## SixUnderSix

Jakentysmom said:


> You can edit it in your settings.  Yep...Jake is my wish kid!!  I love that name haha.



Okay I 'THINK' I did it but couldn't figure out how to take the link text out....I'm so not good at technology...lol.


----------



## Jakentysmom

SixUnderSix said:


> Okay I 'THINK' I did it but couldn't figure out how to take the link text out....I'm so not good at technology...lol.



YAY you did it


----------



## Sheri21596

Wow - its been a week since my last post! Been so busy but wanted to thank everyone for the advice on Kara's upcoming port surgery. We will be at Hopkins on Feb 20th for it. Very nervous but I know this is what needs to happen for to beat this cancer!  

Kara had her wish grantors come over last Sunday and she made her wish to see the princess castle and get her make up done at the BBB!

We turned in all paper work and gave our dates - anywhere between September to December. We want to give Kara some time on her chemo cycles before we travel.  

I will let everyone know how she does on Wednesday!


----------



## kalimom6

Jakentysmom said:


> I am curious to know too.  My kids would LOVE to go to Lego Land.  But I dont know how much time to devote to it because we have never been there before.  Then I have to figure out what to take out of our trip so we can put in lego land...haha.



Our kids LOVED Legoland.  It was also a very slow day there.  Not very many people.  We don't have any Legoland anywhere near us, so for us, it was a must see.  There wasn't a lot of shade, which can become a problem.  Our wish child just melts in the heat so we had to quickly change courses.  All rides we were able to walk on.  I will agree with PP, not the greatest for mobility.  We had to back track a few times with our strollers as some places had stairs and weren't marked.  We also did not do everything.
So, if you are very much into Disney/Universal, I am not sure it would be worth it.  But we did not do Disney or Universal.  We did Animal Kingdom and Sea World.  The lack of special treatment didn't bother us.  But if you go to the other places, I can see why it would be a bother.
Kennedy Space Center....we thought about that but thought, with our age range of kids, it wouldn't be a good idea.  So no help there


----------



## Mom2M07

Hi! I have been lurking around this site for awhile, waiting to be "official" enough to post. We just found out last week that my daughter, Maddie, will be granted a wish and today we found out that her Wish Granters will come visit us on Wednesday! It's only been about a month since she was referred to MAW, so things are moving quickly! Her exact wish is yet to be determined, but right now she wants "to go to Disney and be in a parade." Not sure if the parade part can happen! I'll work on a PTR soon, but just wanted to introduce myself


----------



## Kktraylor

Mom2M07 said:
			
		

> Hi! I have been lurking around this site for awhile, waiting to be "official" enough to post. We just found out last week that my daughter, Maddie, will be granted a wish and today we found out that her Wish Granters will come visit us on Wednesday! It's only been about a month since she was referred to MAW, so things are moving quickly! Her exact wish is yet to be determined, but right now she wants "to go to Disney and be in a parade." Not sure if the parade part can happen! I'll work on a PTR soon, but just wanted to introduce myself



Welcome!  Can't wait to read your PTR!

Kristy


----------



## NEmel

Mom2M07 said:
			
		

> Hi! I have been lurking around this site for awhile, waiting to be "official" enough to post. We just found out last week that my daughter, Maddie, will be granted a wish and today we found out that her Wish Granters will come visit us on Wednesday! It's only been about a month since she was referred to MAW, so things are moving quickly! Her exact wish is yet to be determined, but right now she wants "to go to Disney and be in a parade." Not sure if the parade part can happen! I'll work on a PTR soon, but just wanted to introduce myself



Welcome! So happy that Maddie is getting a wish!


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:
			
		

> Hi! I have been lurking around this site for awhile, waiting to be "official" enough to post. We just found out last week that my daughter, Maddie, will be granted a wish and today we found out that her Wish Granters will come visit us on Wednesday! It's only been about a month since she was referred to MAW, so things are moving quickly! Her exact wish is yet to be determined, but right now she wants "to go to Disney and be in a parade." Not sure if the parade part can happen! I'll work on a PTR soon, but just wanted to introduce myself



Hi and welcome!


----------



## JWCJ

Sheri21596 said:
			
		

> Wow - its been a week since my last post! Been so busy but wanted to thank everyone for the advice on Kara's upcoming port surgery. We will be at Hopkins on Feb 20th for it. Very nervous but I know this is what needs to happen for to beat this cancer!
> 
> Kara had her wish grantors come over last Sunday and she made her wish to see the princess castle and get her make up done at the BBB!
> 
> We turned in all paper work and gave our dates - anywhere between September to December. We want to give Kara some time on her chemo cycles before we travel.
> 
> I will let everyone know how she does on Wednesday!



The idea of a port is hard; sometimes seeing that lump on Ja's chest makes my heart clench. But it DOES make things easier. I hope she does well on Wednesday, I'll be thinking of her. 
It would be smart to give some time to see how Kara adjusts to the chemo - Ja barely reacts to some and gets hit hard with others.


----------



## NEmel

We will be heading to the hospital in the morning at 5:30 check in for Carter's MRI.  They will be putting him totally out, since there is no way he would be able to do it awake.  I guess the official MRI will be at 7, so hoping we will be home by noon.  The last time he was put under he had a bit of trouble with his breathing after.  That was before he started treatments, so lets hope it will be easier this time!


----------



## Lilfoot93

SixUnderSix said:


> We just got the call on Friday that our two year old adopted son would get his Make-A-Wish.  We've been to Disney before we adopted him but this will be his very first time and we are thrilled to be there to experience this with him!!
> 
> I'm going to start reading - he has several things that may make it a bit harder for him to get on and off attractions (feeding tube, wheelchair, pulse ox machine, etc.).
> 
> He's 2 1/2 so for now, we're showing him videos and pictures of Disney (he's obsessed with Mickey and Buzz) so that he'll have some idea of what it may look like when he gets there!!!
> 
> Our other children are so excited to make this trip special for him



Yay!! So glad he gets his wish!




OhanaDreams said:


> [/FONT]
> 
> We just got back from our Wish Trip 2/10-2/16. On 2/14 we went to Legoland. My kiddo loves legos. We live near the KC legoland and are annual members. He was really looking forward to visiting the big Legoland.
> 
> If we had it to do over we would not have gone. Legoland does not give kiddos the special treatment that you will get at Universal, Disney or SeaWorld. Especially avoid that park if your kiddo has any mobility or sensory deficits. Legoland may meet handicap codes, but from our experience they treat those with disabilities poorly.



Thanks for the info!



Sheri21596 said:


> Wow - its been a week since my last post! Been so busy but wanted to thank everyone for the advice on Kara's upcoming port surgery. We will be at Hopkins on Feb 20th for it. Very nervous but I know this is what needs to happen for to beat this cancer!
> 
> Kara had her wish grantors come over last Sunday and she made her wish to see the princess castle and get her make up done at the BBB!
> 
> We turned in all paper work and gave our dates - anywhere between September to December. We want to give Kara some time on her chemo cycles before we travel.
> 
> I will let everyone know how she does on Wednesday!



Praying for sweet Kara. What a fun wish! I hope you hear back soon and get the dates you want. 



kalimom6 said:


> Our kids LOVED Legoland.  It was also a very slow day there.  Not very many people.  We don't have any Legoland anywhere near us, so for us, it was a must see.  There wasn't a lot of shade, which can become a problem.  Our wish child just melts in the heat so we had to quickly change courses.  All rides we were able to walk on.  I will agree with PP, not the greatest for mobility.  We had to back track a few times with our strollers as some places had stairs and weren't marked.  We also did not do everything.
> So, if you are very much into Disney/Universal, I am not sure it would be worth it.  But we did not do Disney or Universal.  We did Animal Kingdom and Sea World.  The lack of special treatment didn't bother us.  But if you go to the other places, I can see why it would be a bother.
> Kennedy Space Center....we thought about that but thought, with our age range of kids, it wouldn't be a good idea.  So no help there



Thanks for the info! 




Mom2M07 said:


> Hi! I have been lurking around this site for awhile, waiting to be "official" enough to post. We just found out last week that my daughter, Maddie, will be granted a wish and today we found out that her Wish Granters will come visit us on Wednesday! It's only been about a month since she was referred to MAW, so things are moving quickly! Her exact wish is yet to be determined, but right now she wants "to go to Disney and be in a parade." Not sure if the parade part can happen! I'll work on a PTR soon, but just wanted to introduce myself



Welcome! Glad Maddie gets her wish! 



NEmel said:


> We will be heading to the hospital in the morning at 5:30 check in for Carter's MRI.  They will be putting him totally out, since there is no way he would be able to do it awake.  I guess the official MRI will be at 7, so hoping we will be home by noon.  The last time he was put under he had a bit of trouble with his breathing after.  That was before he started treatments, so lets hope it will be easier this time!



Praying it all goes well. Trev had his MRI a couple weeks ago and he too had to be under general anesthesia. Nice that you will be home early! Trev's didn't start until almost 1pm! It was hard not letting him eat or drink for that long!


Jackie


----------



## blessedmom4

NEmel said:


> We will be heading to the hospital in the morning at 5:30 check in for Carter's MRI.  They will be putting him totally out, since there is no way he would be able to do it awake.  I guess the official MRI will be at 7, so hoping we will be home by noon.  The last time he was put under he had a bit of trouble with his breathing after.  That was before he started treatments, so lets hope it will be easier this time!



*I am sorry Carter has to be put to sleep for the MRI. Girls are so different than boys on things like that sometimes. Praying for good news and that you get home quickly! 

CHRISTI! Thank you for posting the link to Lisa's site/video, You have become an amazing friend! 

Lindababe! I had seen the link about the wedding at GKTW, THANK YOU for sharing it here!I pictured Lisa getting married there the chapel is so beautiful and the grounds AMAZING!!!
*


----------



## LittleEsmom

Mom2M07 said:


> Hi! I have been lurking around this site for awhile, waiting to be "official" enough to post. We just found out last week that my daughter, Maddie, will be granted a wish and today we found out that her Wish Granters will come visit us on Wednesday! It's only been about a month since she was referred to MAW, so things are moving quickly! Her exact wish is yet to be determined, but right now she wants "to go to Disney and be in a parade." Not sure if the parade part can happen! I'll work on a PTR soon, but just wanted to introduce myself



Happy for Maddie


----------



## Mom2M07

OK ... I created a PTR. How do I link it to my posts?


----------



## Kktraylor

I have a random question. I'm debating the morality of it too, so need advice. I'm sure most of you have seen that Make a Wish won't let out other children participate in the wish and we have to pay for them out of pocket. I've figured it all up and it will cost around $2000 if we get all the deals we're hoping for. That's a whole heck of a lot of money to save when you have seven kids. The lady from GKTW had mentioned doing a fundraiser. I dismissed it at the time, but am now considering it. 
  My first question is, is it really even appropriate for us to do a fundraiser?  And secondly, what type could we do?  I thought about a bake sale, but not sure how much that could actually raise. 
   I won't be offended if you don't agree with it...I'm really struggling with it myself. 

Kristy


----------



## angel's momma

*SixUnderSix*.  Yay that he's getting a wish  


Hope you had a wonderful trip *Amy*   Sorry Legoland didn't go well.



*Sheri* - Continued prayers for Kara's surgery & treatment.   Yay for meeting the wish granters. Hope you get your dates soon. 


 *Mom2M07*  Glad Maddi is getting a wish.  Here's a link to help with the PTR link http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470


*Melissa *-  Praying everything went well today with Carter's MRI.


----------



## angel's momma

Kktraylor said:


> I have a random question. I'm debating the morality of it too, so need advice. I'm sure most of you have seen that Make a Wish won't let out other children participate in the wish and we have to pay for them out of pocket. I've figured it all up and it will cost around $2000 if we get all the deals we're hoping for. That's a whole heck of a lot of money to save when you have seven kids. The lady from GKTW had mentioned doing a fundraiser. I dismissed it at the time, but am now considering it.
> My first question is, is it really even appropriate for us to do a fundraiser?  And secondly, what type could we do?  I thought about a bake sale, but not sure how much that could actually raise.
> I won't be offended if you don't agree with it...I'm really struggling with it myself.
> 
> Kristy



I know how I felt when I read your story, and if I were financially able, I would gladly contribute towards a fundraiser for it.   I'm actually surprised you have the cost that low - you must be getting some great deals   Do you belong to a church, or a group of some kind?  Do all of the kids attend the same school?  JMO, but it would be better to have the fundraiser held for you, rather than doing it yourself.  We live an hour away from the clinic that treats Angel, and did not have reliable transportation, so we were very blessed to have some fundraising done for us.  A church held a spaghetti supper, and her school did several different things- hat days (kids pay 50 cents to be able to wear a hat), jeans days for the teachers (though they paid more than 50 cents), and designated one of the concessions from a basketball game.  Depending on how big your bake sale is, and how well attended, you could make enough - people may make donations in addition to purchasing the baked goods too.


----------



## suziedo

Kktraylor said:


> My first question is, is it really even appropriate for us to do a fundraiser?  And secondly, what type could we do?  I thought about a bake sale, but not sure how much that could actually raise.
> I won't be offended if you don't agree with it...I'm really struggling with it myself.
> 
> Kristy



Hi, I'm a medical student and a member of the Disboutiquers for the Big Gives.  Not only do I love Make a Wish because it gives such great kids their wishes but it does such great things for siblings and the rest of the family who go through so much too.  Because of the technicalities with your trip I think a fundraiser is a great and appropriate idea.  Bake sales outside grocery stores are good, spaghetti dinners, etc. I think people would be happy to help for such a good cause!


----------



## Kktraylor

suziedo said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a medical student and a member of the Disboutiquers for the Big Gives.  Not only do I love Make a Wish because it gives such great kids their wishes but it does such great things for siblings and the rest of the family who go through so much too.  Because of the technicalities with your trip I think a fundraiser is a great and appropriate idea.  Bake sales outside grocery stores are good, spaghetti dinners, etc. I think people would be happy to help for such a good cause!



Thanks. I might give it a shot with our grocery store. My mom and I make some mean cupcakes, so maybe we could sell those.  I'm just not sure if I have the courage to even ask about it.


----------



## taimie

We are new to this forum.  We are so excited.  Make A Wish has granted our daughter Alexa a trip to Give Kids the World in April.  Alexa is 10 years old and has Cri du Chat syndrome, 5p-.  Alexa aspirates on all thin liquids and gets pneumonia very easy due to that.  She had a g-tube to help, however, she keep pulling it out, so we decided to leave it out and watch her very closely.  Not sure where to start on here, but wanted to say HI, and introduce our selfs.
Taimie


----------



## blessedmom4

taimie said:


> We are new to this forum.  We are so excited.  Make A Wish has granted our daughter Alexa a trip to Give Kids the World in April.  Alexa is 10 years old and has Cri du Chat syndrome, 5p-.  Alexa aspirates on all thin liquids and gets pneumonia very easy due to that.  She had a g-tube to help, however, she keep pulling it out, so we decided to leave it out and watch her very closely.  Not sure where to start on here, but wanted to say HI, and introduce our selfs.
> Taimie



*
Dear Taimie,
Wish Alumni Mom here!  Welcome  to the boards!! A great place to start is reading others Trip reports for their Make a Wish trips.
This link will take you to our Wish Trip Report and if you go to post 3, it is chapter links to the trip so you can avoid the chatter (My TR was long).

Link to Lisa's Wish Trip​
Also, go to page 1 of this thread and read post 2 for LOTS of helpful info. Feel free to ask questions and let us get to know your family. *


----------



## angel's momma

Taimie.  So glad that Alexa is getting her wish


----------



## Jakentysmom

Kktraylor said:


> I have a random question. I'm debating the morality of it too, so need advice. I'm sure most of you have seen that Make a Wish won't let out other children participate in the wish and we have to pay for them out of pocket. I've figured it all up and it will cost around $2000 if we get all the deals we're hoping for. That's a whole heck of a lot of money to save when you have seven kids. The lady from GKTW had mentioned doing a fundraiser. I dismissed it at the time, but am now considering it.
> My first question is, is it really even appropriate for us to do a fundraiser?  And secondly, what type could we do?  I thought about a bake sale, but not sure how much that could actually raise.
> I won't be offended if you don't agree with it...I'm really struggling with it myself.
> 
> Kristy



I think that would be a good idea.  A car wash is always good.  That makes lots of money


----------



## Jakentysmom

I just want to say AHHHHHHHH !@#@#$%@#!@#~!@$%%#$  I HATE WAITING!!!  We still dont know our dates and WE are very impatient haha.  We just want to know when we are going and to be able to plan!!  We talk about going to WDW every...single...day!!  Every time the phone rings I always think its MAW calling telling us when we get to go.   Please oh please MAW call soon!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Hope you get your dates soon Britney.  We're waiting too, but paperwork is holding things up.


----------



## taliasmom

So we were told we would be going in the spring ( that was in July) and been waiting for dates since.  I got a bit anxious seeing all the spring dates on here and called our chapter yesterday, left a message that I was just calling for a status update. Tonight I got an email that all our paperwork has been forwarded to a supervisor who will contact us soon for a follow up appointment(?),  why do I have this sinking feeling that we have been sitting in a pile by her desk untouched all this time?  Trying to be positive...


----------



## Lilfoot93

taimie said:


> We are new to this forum.  We are so excited.  Make A Wish has granted our daughter Alexa a trip to Give Kids the World in April.  Alexa is 10 years old and has Cri du Chat syndrome, 5p-.  Alexa aspirates on all thin liquids and gets pneumonia very easy due to that.  She had a g-tube to help, however, she keep pulling it out, so we decided to leave it out and watch her very closely.  Not sure where to start on here, but wanted to say HI, and introduce our selfs.
> Taimie



 I am so glad that Alexa gets her wish! 



Jakentysmom said:


> I just want to say AHHHHHHHH !@#@#$%@#!@#~!@$%%#$  I HATE WAITING!!!  We still dont know our dates and WE are very impatient haha.  We just want to know when we are going and to be able to plan!!  We talk about going to WDW every...single...day!!  Every time the phone rings I always think its MAW calling telling us when we get to go.   Please oh please MAW call soon!!!



I hope you get dates soon! I know how hard it is to wait as we had to wait a long time too. 



taliasmom said:


> So we were told we would be going in the spring ( that was in July) and been waiting for dates since.  I got a bit anxious seeing all the spring dates on here and called our chapter yesterday, left a message that I was just calling for a status update. Tonight I got an email that all our paperwork has been forwarded to a supervisor who will contact us soon for a follow up appointment(?),  why do I have this sinking feeling that we have been sitting in a pile by her desk untouched all this time?  Trying to be positive...



I hope they call you soon with dates! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

taliasmom said:


> So we were told we would be going in the spring ( that was in July) and been waiting for dates since.  I got a bit anxious seeing all the spring dates on here and called our chapter yesterday, left a message that I was just calling for a status update. Tonight I got an email that all our paperwork has been forwarded to a supervisor who will contact us soon for a follow up appointment(?),  why do I have this sinking feeling that we have been sitting in a pile by her desk untouched all this time?  Trying to be positive...



So sorry about the delay   Hope you hear back very soon.


----------



## disneymom04

Hi,

Just wanted to post since we just arrived home on Saturday from our stay at GKTW.  I'll share a few things that I wish I would have known before going.  

1.  The Mickey greet on Thursday morning was spectacular.  It was as though we had him completely to ourselves and our own private photo shoot.  The volunteers do a wonderful job of helping you pose for pics with Mickey.  He stooped on the floor and played with my daughter that is unable to walk.  And GKTW takes pics and gives the CD to you at the end of your stay.  It is so worth it to try to make that.

2.  Waffles every morning in the Gingerbread House.  Best ever!

3.  Sea World.  WE ended up spending 10 hours there and could have used another day.  It was probably our best day.  Take the time to do the dolphin feeding.  All 4 kids, age 13, 10, 8 and 3 loved it.  (And mom and dad were pretty awestruck with those cute dolphins, too.)

4.  GAC card at disney.  It's kind of a shame.  12 years ago we took a wish trip with my older son.  We felt like royalty.  The CMs would see us coming and roll out the red carpet.  This time, not so much.  We almost always had to show them the card and I always felt we were being looked at suspiciously.  (Apparently wish families were selling their GACs and there was lots of abuse, so I think Disney has to watch closer.  Sad, but understandable.)  Don't be afraid to show it, even at character meets, we were never denied.

5.  Make time to spend at GKTW.  All of my kids could have stayed there at least two full days.  Amberville, the kiddie spa, carousel... they loved it all.  As my very wise 13 year old told me, "Mom, we can always go back to disney, but we can never come back to GKTW."

6.  Take the time to get to know the volunteers.  They are beautiful souls.

I'd be happy to answer any questions.  Having serious Disney/Wish trip planning withdrawals and love to talk about our awesome week.


----------



## disneymom04

Kktraylor said:


> Since it looks like my other four won't be able to participate in any way whatsoever in Ava's wish, I need suggestions for affordable places to stay. I'm a retired disabled veteran, so I can get a good military discount on the park tickets. But, paying for a hotel will be a problem. If you have any suggestions please let me know. I want it to be close to GKTW, so we can still have family time.
> 
> Kristy



Hi Kristy,

Have you thought about requesting to stay somewhere other than GKTW?  Then you guys could just rent another room and request connecting rooms?  I can't understand why MAW would not let you add your step kids on at your expense.  Crazy.

We also dealt with the LA/TX chapter and I've gotta say, things seemed a little tighter then it did 12 years ago when my son took his wish trip.  (His trip, huge party with going away gifts.  This trip, nothing.  Just our going away packet 2 days before we left)  I am NOT complaining, we had an awesome trip and we were VERY WELL compensated for every meal, souvenir etc.  But, things were just different then they were back then.

Hope all works out for Ava's wish!!!


----------



## NEmel

Welcome Taimie, so happy Alexa is being granted a wish!  

Britney I understand how hard it is to wait, I am a huge planner as well.  It took us a while for official dates as well.  All worth it though! 

Charlotte, I hope you hear something from MAW soon on your wish dates! 

Disneymom4 so glad you had a great week!  We also enjoyed Sea World, went 2x in Cali and once in Florida.  Great place!!!  Sounds like a wonderful wish trip!


----------



## kalimom6

disneymom04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to post since we just arrived home on Saturday from our stay at GKTW.  I'll share a few things that I wish I would have known before going.
> 
> 1.  The Mickey greet on Thursday morning was spectacular.  It was as though we had him completely to ourselves and our own private photo shoot.  The volunteers do a wonderful job of helping you pose for pics with Mickey.  He stooped on the floor and played with my daughter that is unable to walk.  And GKTW takes pics and gives the CD to you at the end of your stay.  It is so worth it to try to make that.
> 
> 2.  Waffles every morning in the Gingerbread House.  Best ever!
> 
> 3.  Sea World.  WE ended up spending 10 hours there and could have used another day.  It was probably our best day.  Take the time to do the dolphin feeding.  All 4 kids, age 13, 10, 8 and 3 loved it.  (And mom and dad were pretty awestruck with those cute dolphins, too.)
> 
> 4.  GAC card at disney.  It's kind of a shame.  12 years ago we took a wish trip with my older son.  We felt like royalty.  The CMs would see us coming and roll out the red carpet.  This time, not so much.  We almost always had to show them the card and I always felt we were being looked at suspiciously.  (Apparently wish families were selling their GACs and there was lots of abuse, so I think Disney has to watch closer.  Sad, but understandable.)  Don't be afraid to show it, even at character meets, we were never denied.
> 
> 5.  Make time to spend at GKTW.  All of my kids could have stayed there at least two full days.  Amberville, the kiddie spa, carousel... they loved it all.  As my very wise 13 year old told me, "Mom, we can always go back to disney, but we can never come back to GKTW."
> 
> 6.  Take the time to get to know the volunteers.  They are beautiful souls.
> 
> I'd be happy to answer any questions.  Having serious Disney/Wish trip planning withdrawals and love to talk about our awesome week.



I agree with your 13 old   Mickey Mouse at GKTW was awesome.  We were the first in line on the Monday he was there.  We too could have did Sea World another day.  I read on the SW thread here on Dis that if you go to a certain place inside SW, I don't think it was guest services, you can show them your ticket and get the next day for $10.  In the thread people had asked if it worked with the free tickets they got from going to Discovery Cove and they said yes.  I wish I would have known that before our trip, we so would have done that!
Awesome memories of GKTW and I WANT SOME WAFFLES NOW


----------



## Jakentysmom

So I just emailed our wish granters...and apparently our MAW person is out until Friday!  So hopefully next week we will know our dates.  Crossing our fingers


----------



## angel's momma

Glad you had a great trip disneymom04


----------



## Oneplustwins

Glad you had fun disneymom4, thanks for the insight.  We arrive April 16th.  We are getting sooooo excited!
Hello to everyone else.  Love reading everyone's updates.


----------



## Lilfoot93

disneymom04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to post since we just arrived home on Saturday from our stay at GKTW.  I'll share a few things that I wish I would have known before going.
> 
> 1.  The Mickey greet on Thursday morning was spectacular.  It was as though we had him completely to ourselves and our own private photo shoot.  The volunteers do a wonderful job of helping you pose for pics with Mickey.  He stooped on the floor and played with my daughter that is unable to walk.  And GKTW takes pics and gives the CD to you at the end of your stay.  It is so worth it to try to make that.
> 
> 2.  Waffles every morning in the Gingerbread House.  Best ever!
> 
> 3.  Sea World.  WE ended up spending 10 hours there and could have used another day.  It was probably our best day.  Take the time to do the dolphin feeding.  All 4 kids, age 13, 10, 8 and 3 loved it.  (And mom and dad were pretty awestruck with those cute dolphins, too.)
> 
> 4.  GAC card at disney.  It's kind of a shame.  12 years ago we took a wish trip with my older son.  We felt like royalty.  The CMs would see us coming and roll out the red carpet.  This time, not so much.  We almost always had to show them the card and I always felt we were being looked at suspiciously.  (Apparently wish families were selling their GACs and there was lots of abuse, so I think Disney has to watch closer.  Sad, but understandable.)  Don't be afraid to show it, even at character meets, we were never denied.
> 
> 5.  Make time to spend at GKTW.  All of my kids could have stayed there at least two full days.  Amberville, the kiddie spa, carousel... they loved it all.  As my very wise 13 year old told me, "Mom, we can always go back to disney, but we can never come back to GKTW."
> 
> 6.  Take the time to get to know the volunteers.  They are beautiful souls.
> 
> I'd be happy to answer any questions.  Having serious Disney/Wish trip planning withdrawals and love to talk about our awesome week.



Thanks for the tips!! Can't wait to hear all about your magical trip! 

Jackie


----------



## LittleEsmom

Jakentysmom said:


> So I just emailed our wish granters...and apparently our MAW person is out until Friday!  So hopefully next week we will know our dates.  Crossing our fingers



Fingers and toes crossed here for you


----------



## Mom2M07

Maddie officially made her wish last night! She gave her "princess crowns" to her Wish Granters and they wore them the whole time. She also wore her Tinkerbell costume "so they'll know that I'm a fairy wish kid." It went really well! Her official wish was to "go to Disney World and be in a parade on Main Street and ride in a car or float." They told us that Disney can definitely happen, but that we would need to contact Disney World ourselves to see about the parade. I can't imagine calling Disney and saying "Hi! My 5 y/o daughter has a wish to be in a parade on Main Street. Can you make that happen?" Who would I even call?!? Her second wish was for a dollhouse "so I don't have to share it with anyone at school." She was crazy excited the whole time, running through the living room with uncontrolled energy. It was pretty great. Due to her heat intolerance and metabolic issues, we are hoping to go somewhere between the end of April and end of May. 

Tonight, I will try to link my PTR and put some pictures up on it. Thanks for following our journey!


----------



## Mom2M07

disneymom04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to post since we just arrived home on Saturday from our stay at GKTW.  I'll share a few things that I wish I would have known before going.
> 
> 1.  The Mickey greet on Thursday morning was spectacular.  It was as though we had him completely to ourselves and our own private photo shoot.  The volunteers do a wonderful job of helping you pose for pics with Mickey.  He stooped on the floor and played with my daughter that is unable to walk.  And GKTW takes pics and gives the CD to you at the end of your stay.  It is so worth it to try to make that.
> 
> 2.  Waffles every morning in the Gingerbread House.  Best ever!
> 
> 3.  Sea World.  WE ended up spending 10 hours there and could have used another day.  It was probably our best day.  Take the time to do the dolphin feeding.  All 4 kids, age 13, 10, 8 and 3 loved it.  (And mom and dad were pretty awestruck with those cute dolphins, too.)
> 
> 4.  GAC card at disney.  It's kind of a shame.  12 years ago we took a wish trip with my older son.  We felt like royalty.  The CMs would see us coming and roll out the red carpet.  This time, not so much.  We almost always had to show them the card and I always felt we were being looked at suspiciously.  (Apparently wish families were selling their GACs and there was lots of abuse, so I think Disney has to watch closer.  Sad, but understandable.)  Don't be afraid to show it, even at character meets, we were never denied.
> 
> 5.  Make time to spend at GKTW.  All of my kids could have stayed there at least two full days.  Amberville, the kiddie spa, carousel... they loved it all.  As my very wise 13 year old told me, "Mom, we can always go back to disney, but we can never come back to GKTW."
> 
> 6.  Take the time to get to know the volunteers.  They are beautiful souls.
> 
> I'd be happy to answer any questions.  Having serious Disney/Wish trip planning withdrawals and love to talk about our awesome week.



Thanks for all the great tips! We are just starting this journey, so are eager to learn from everyone's experiences.


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 said:


> Maddie officially made her wish last night! She gave her "princess crowns" to her Wish Granters and they wore them the whole time. She also wore her Tinkerbell costume "so they'll know that I'm a fairy wish kid." It went really well! Her official wish was to "go to Disney World and be in a parade on Main Street and ride in a car or float." They told us that Disney can definitely happen, but that we would need to contact Disney World ourselves to see about the parade. I can't imagine calling Disney and saying "Hi! My 5 y/o daughter has a wish to be in a parade on Main Street. Can you make that happen?" Who would I even call?!? Her second wish was for a dollhouse "so I don't have to share it with anyone at school." She was crazy excited the whole time, running through the living room with uncontrolled energy. It was pretty great. Due to her heat intolerance and metabolic issues, we are hoping to go somewhere between the end of April and end of May.



So cute   Hope you get your dates soon.


----------



## Jakentysmom

LittleEsmom said:


> Fingers and toes crossed here for you



Thanks!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Mom2M07 said:


> Maddie officially made her wish last night! She gave her "princess crowns" to her Wish Granters and they wore them the whole time. She also wore her Tinkerbell costume "so they'll know that I'm a fairy wish kid." It went really well! Her official wish was to "go to Disney World and be in a parade on Main Street and ride in a car or float." They told us that Disney can definitely happen, but that we would need to contact Disney World ourselves to see about the parade. I can't imagine calling Disney and saying "Hi! My 5 y/o daughter has a wish to be in a parade on Main Street. Can you make that happen?" Who would I even call?!? Her second wish was for a dollhouse "so I don't have to share it with anyone at school." She was crazy excited the whole time, running through the living room with uncontrolled energy. It was pretty great. Due to her heat intolerance and metabolic issues, we are hoping to go somewhere between the end of April and end of May.
> 
> Tonight, I will try to link my PTR and put some pictures up on it. Thanks for following our journey!



Hope you get your dates soon! 

Jackie


----------



## Oneplustwins

We don't leave until April, but thinking I would like to do something special for our wish grantors.  They are so awesome!  Anyone have ideas?  Would love to hear what you have done or ideas you have.  Ours are just awesome and was thinking of giving them something small?  I saw someone did shirts saying I grant wishes....super cute, but not sure what size of shirts I would get.  Thanks!


----------



## Mom2M07

OK ... let's see if my link works


----------



## Mom2M07

Looks like it worked!  But how I "name" the PTR in my signature?  Right now, it's just a link


----------



## Jakentysmom

Oneplustwins said:


> We don't leave until April, but thinking I would like to do something special for our wish grantors.  They are so awesome!  Anyone have ideas?  Would love to hear what you have done or ideas you have.  Ours are just awesome and was thinking of giving them something small?  I saw someone did shirts saying I grant wishes....super cute, but not sure what size of shirts I would get.  Thanks!



I kinda thought about doing the same thing.  I love the "I grant wishes" idea.  I thought about getting them a frame with a picture of Jacob with them in it.  Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Mom2M07 said:


> Looks like it worked!  But how I "name" the PTR in my signature?  Right now, it's just a link



YAY I see it!!  What you need to do is type something like CLICK HERE.  Then highlight that text and click above on those little icons.  The one that has a world on it.  Put in the URL and then it should make that part you highlighted a link.


----------



## Kirlinale

Kktraylor said:


> Thanks. I might give it a shot with our grocery store. My mom and I make some mean cupcakes, so maybe we could sell those.  I'm just not sure if I have the courage to even ask about it.



 It's been so long since I visted the Dis.. however, we are gearing up for my Daughters wish trip on the Dream in June.. I saw your post and my heart goes out to you - that has to be frustrating as it's hard enough with blended families this just makes it that more complicated.

Have you checked if Shades of Green via Disney has any options for you? Especially being Military.  I've heard of it via other military familes a loooong tie ago so no sure - but that may be a solution for you?  

As far as fundraisers go - I know a lot of people use Cafe Press and then sell stuff there for fundraising.  I think that might work in your case - possibly give a percentage to a 'Charity' and a percentage to the funds you need???

Nicole


----------



## 2012bella13

Mom2M07 said:


> Maddie officially made her wish last night! She gave her "princess crowns" to her Wish Granters and they wore them the whole time. She also wore her Tinkerbell costume "so they'll know that I'm a fairy wish kid." It went really well! Her official wish was to "go to Disney World and be in a parade on Main Street and ride in a car or float." They told us that Disney can definitely happen, but that we would need to contact Disney World ourselves to see about the parade. I can't imagine calling Disney and saying "Hi! My 5 y/o daughter has a wish to be in a parade on Main Street. Can you make that happen?" Who would I even call?!? Her second wish was for a dollhouse "so I don't have to share it with anyone at school." She was crazy excited the whole time, running through the living room with uncontrolled energy. It was pretty great. Due to her heat intolerance and metabolic issues, we are hoping to go somewhere between the end of April and end of May.
> 
> Tonight, I will try to link my PTR and put some pictures up on it. Thanks for following our journey!



We went the second week in May in 2011, it was 96 degrees everyday, we spent most of our time at the village, it was just to hot in the parks. We are going back for a second trip, we leave tommorow, staying on Disney property, & we will be visiting GKTW.

I hope your daughter & family have a great time, but you might want to consider April or a cooler month, I could not believe how hot it was when we was there, that is why we decided to go in Febuary. My DD did not get to eat at Cinderella's Castle last time, they were booked,  we are going to celebrate her 5th birthday with Breakfast at the Castle,


----------



## Oneplustwins

I love the idea of a photo frame - that is great.
I also was thinking of maybe coffee mugs with Jack's photo on it and saying "thanks for making my Wish come true".....or something like that???


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 said:


> OK ... let's see if my link works



Yay 



 Nicole.  My daughter, and Melissa's (NEmel) son Carter both wished for a cruise.  Which dates in June?  We know another wish kid not on the DIS that will be going in June.


----------



## Somer

Mom2M07 said:


> OK ... let's see if my link works



It works! I'm following along too!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Oneplustwins said:


> I love the idea of a photo frame - that is great.
> I also was thinking of maybe coffee mugs with Jack's photo on it and saying "thanks for making my Wish come true".....or something like that???



Ohh mugs are a good idea too!!


----------



## nuts4wdw

Hi,
I am busily planning our MAW trip before our next dr. appt. (Prescott has another upper respiratory infection). Anyway, our check out day of GKTW is a Thursday, but we are extending at our own expense offsite. So we will be in the area that day after checking out. Since we check out that morning are we able to come back and enjoy the Holiday Party that evening and have dinner? What about maybe using the GKTW tickets to visit Legoland or Kennedy Space Center on that Thursday? I'm just trying to plan our departure day and would love for Prescott to see Santa. If not I totally am OK with that, but I just don't know. Do any of you know? Getting excited, 98 days to go!!!


----------



## newdrama12

nuts4wdw said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am busily planning our MAW trip before our next dr. appt. (Prescott has another upper respiratory infection). Anyway, our check out day of GKTW is a Thursday, but we are extending at our own expense offsite. So we will be in the area that day after checking out. Since we check out that morning are we able to come back and enjoy the Holiday Party that evening and have dinner? What about maybe using the GKTW tickets to visit Legoland or Kennedy Space Center on that Thursday? I'm just trying to plan our departure day and would love for Prescott to see Santa. If not I totally am OK with that, but I just don't know. Do any of you know? Getting excited, 98 days to go!!!



Absolutely, you can enjoy the holiday party that night! Once you are a wish family at GKTW you are always welcome to come back and enjoy anything that is going on at the Village.


----------



## Jakentysmom

nuts4wdw said:


> Hi,
> I am busily planning our MAW trip before our next dr. appt. (Prescott has another upper respiratory infection). Anyway, our check out day of GKTW is a Thursday, but we are extending at our own expense offsite. So we will be in the area that day after checking out. Since we check out that morning are we able to come back and enjoy the Holiday Party that evening and have dinner? What about maybe using the GKTW tickets to visit Legoland or Kennedy Space Center on that Thursday? I'm just trying to plan our departure day and would love for Prescott to see Santa. If not I totally am OK with that, but I just don't know. Do any of you know? Getting excited, 98 days to go!!!



We had thought about extending our trip too and doing the same things.  I think you should be good to go back!  YAY 98 days will be here soon!!!


----------



## Jakentysmom

WE HAVE DATES!!!   Wellkinda.  Our MaW person emailed today and said it will be at the end of April!  So we said the 21st and I'm pretty sure that's when it will be!!!


----------



## angel's momma

nuts4wdw - Sorry Prescott has another upper respiratory infection.  Hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## taimie

We are new to this site, but I love it!!!   We are getting so much great information for Alexa's upcoming trip at the end of April 23-29.  We are looking at getting shirts made for all 6 of us, we figured 4 designs, then we can wash and re wear them.  What are some great shirt ideas you all have come up with for your trips?  Alexa is our wish child and she is 10, we also have a 12 yr old daughter and a 8 & 6 yr old sons.  
I wish I could figure out how to start a thread, but have not had luck there yet.  lol  I am not the greatest on the computer.  lol 
You are all the best!!
Taimie


----------



## Jakentysmom

taimie said:


> We are new to this site, but I love it!!!   We are getting so much great information for Alexa's upcoming trip at the end of April 23-29.  We are looking at getting shirts made for all 6 of us, we figured 4 designs, then we can wash and re wear them.  What are some great shirt ideas you all have come up with for your trips?  Alexa is our wish child and she is 10, we also have a 12 yr old daughter and a 8 & 6 yr old sons.
> I wish I could figure out how to start a thread, but have not had luck there yet.  lol  I am not the greatest on the computer.  lol
> You are all the best!!
> Taimie



Welcome!!  Looks like we will be there at the same time!!  Our wish kid is also 10...and I have a 8 yr old boy.  

As far as shirts, I thought about doing the same.  I am not creative nor do I have a lot of money to get stuff done.  But I like the idea about saying "xxx's wish trip 2013" or something like that.


----------



## Kktraylor

Well, we finally made the decision today to pull Ava out of school. She will be home bound for the time being. Hopefully we can get her illness under control where she can go back next year. 

Kristy


----------



## Jakentysmom

Kktraylor said:


> Well, we finally made the decision today to pull Ava out of school. She will be home bound for the time being. Hopefully we can get her illness under control where she can go back next year.
> 
> Kristy



Good luck!!  I also homeschool my wish kid....he is just so sick and in and out of hospitals and so tired that he was missing at least 2-3 days A WEEK!!  By the 2nd semester he had missed 35 days of school.  Now we homeschool and love every min of it.  It is so much easier to manage illness and school.


----------



## Kktraylor

Jakentysmom said:
			
		

> Good luck!!  I also homeschool my wish kid....he is just so sick and in and out of hospitals and so tired that he was missing at least 2-3 days A WEEK!!  By the 2nd semester he had missed 35 days of school.  Now we homeschool and love every min of it.  It is so much easier to manage illness and school.



I know what you mean. Ava misses at least two days a week. As of this week she's missed 42 days. :-(. 

Kristy


----------



## angel's momma

Jakentysmom said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!   Wellkinda.  Our MaW person emailed today and said it will be at the end of April!  So we said the 21st and I'm pretty sure that's when it will be!!!



Yay 



taimie said:


> I wish I could figure out how to start a thread, but have not had luck there yet.



Here's a link to help you get started  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30723042&postcount=713



Kktraylor said:


> Well, we finally made the decision today to pull Ava out of school. She will be home bound for the time being. Hopefully we can get her illness under control where she can go back next year.
> 
> Kristy



Hugs   We know how hard it is to be homebound.  Hope she's able to return in the fall.  Are you homeschooling, or tutoring through school?


----------



## NEmel

Since we had a couple of snow days this week I was able to get a little planning done.  I bought our tickets for a quick trip to Disney the night before we cruise.  I also booked our shore excursions and completed our online checkin.  We decided on the sea lion meet and auqa adventure at Atlantis in Nassau and renting bikes, tubes, and snorkel equipt at Castaway Cay.  Our countdown is down to 42 days!!!  With a lot of snow on the ground it can't come fast enough!  Now off to do some more resting got a sinus inf that is kicking my buns!


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:


> Well, we finally made the decision today to pull Ava out of school. She will be home bound for the time being. Hopefully we can get her illness under control where she can go back next year.
> 
> Kristy



That stinks, hopefully it will all work our for her


----------



## NEmel

Jakentysmom said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!   Wellkinda.  Our MaW person emailed today and said it will be at the end of April!  So we said the 21st and I'm pretty sure that's when it will be!!!



YAY!!!    That was super quick!!


----------



## Kktraylor

angel's momma said:
			
		

> Hugs   We know how hard it is to be homebound.  Hope she's able to return in the fall.  Are you homeschooling, or tutoring through school?



We're tutoring through the school, but i think I'll find some type of homeschooling program to supplement. The home bound teacher is just going to keep her up to date with her regular class, so they won't be doing any of her gifted stuff. I need to make sure she's still being challenged. 

Kristy


----------



## Kirlinale

angel's momma said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole.  My daughter, and Melissa's (NEmel) son Carter both wished for a cruise.  Which dates in June?  We know another wish kid not on the DIS that will be going in June.




We are going on the June 16th sailing.  Kira qualified for a wish years and years ago (she's 11 now) and we were waiting until just the right time to know when making her wish it would be both meaningful and something in her heart she would really want. She lives and breathes Disney (has since her long chemo days as a toddler and carried through all her many ICU and hosptial stays) , We lived in NC during the last 10 years so was able to take quick drives to Disney when we needed a magic boost.. but now with my older being teenagers in HS and Kira's needs - as well as having moved to the Chicago area we can't. Kira was gearing up for a Dr's appointment and saw a segment on the New Fantasy Ship - and said I wish I could be a princess on a boat.. We new then that this was time for her wish.. So it begins.. Since the only boat she had seen was the Fantasy she made her wish for that boat. After talking with MAW we know that our chapter only does the 4/5's and we had no clue about all the cruse stuff . Kira's true wish is to be a princes on a princess boat and that can be met easily on the dream.  Our wish granters were wonderful and the process went really quickly once we secured our passports (took about two weeks).   At first we were confused about the difference in all the ships - but MAW explained that 'Disney and Cruise' wishes have been packaged in order to provide the best and equal experience to everyone.. We think that is way cool  of an explaination.. she said the magic is in what surprises and arrangements (enhancements) the wish granters work ... So we are looking forward to sitting back and enjoying that Magic at work.. So are so thrilled to have this opportunity for her - Our room is assigned, our dates and flights done, our excursions booked and our other arrangements are in the works.

  She was born with an inoperable brain tumor on her brainstem along with an unrelated and equally frustrating cortical dysplasia on the other side of her brain which is in the process of being evaluated for surgical intevention. The Dysplasia has caused her to have intractible epilepsy. She's failed all med combos , almost placed twice in medical comas and has had many status seizure events (some seizures lasting weeks before stopping) -  and has had 1000's upon 1000's of regular daily seizures - Thankfully, currently she is doing pretty well on her current meds and is enjoying life as much as she can..  We are adding days at the end of the cruise - two days at universal and two at disney , both just to see the new stuff as we have been to both places many times but looking forward to seeing harry potter and the new changes in fantasy land.. but most importantly getting to see her be a princess on a princess boat ...


----------



## Jakentysmom

NEmel said:


> Since we had a couple of snow days this week I was able to get a little planning done.  I bought our tickets for a quick trip to Disney the night before we cruise.  I also booked our shore excursions and completed our online checkin.  We decided on the sea lion meet and auqa adventure at Atlantis in Nassau and renting bikes, tubes, and snorkel equipt at Castaway Cay.  Our countdown is down to 42 days!!!  With a lot of snow on the ground it can't come fast enough!  Now off to do some more resting got a sinus inf that is kicking my buns!



YAY for plans!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Yay for getting your excursions, and other planning done *Melissa*  Hope you feel better 

*Kirlinale*- Sorry Kira has been through so much   So glad she's going to be able to be a princess on a princess boat.   Angel's not a "typical" teen, she still very much loves all things Disney.   We're in IL also, and Angel's wish was the Fantasy too.  What excursion did you pick?  Our friend going in June is going the week before you are.


*Kristy*-  Sorry they won't cover the gifted material also, hope you're able to keep her challenged


----------



## Jakentysmom

Kktraylor said:


> We're tutoring through the school, but i think I'll find some type of homeschooling program to supplement. The home bound teacher is just going to keep her up to date with her regular class, so they won't be doing any of her gifted stuff. I need to make sure she's still being challenged.
> 
> Kristy



Hopefully not having her gifted materials will not make it too easy for her and she can find some challenge in the work!  I know a few people here who do the homebound school with the public schools here.  Good luck...it will be great for her.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Finally did Emma's PTR
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3069552
Hope I did it right


----------



## Jakentysmom

LittleEsmom said:


> Finally did Emma's PTR
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3069552
> Hope I did it right



You did it!!  YAHOO!!!!


----------



## angel's momma

LittleEsmom said:


> Finally did Emma's PTR
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3069552
> Hope I did it right



Yay   Now you need a link in your signature  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470


----------



## JWCJ

It's been a few days - this thread is really starting to move! Nothing new here, which is why I've been quiet. We've got our dates, all the ADRs and such that I can think of are made, so I think we're in a holding pattern until next month. Our wish grantor said that she usually creates a fun countdown thing for the kids for the last month, so we'll be hearing from her then.  About the only thing for me to do is read on here and drool over pictures in the dining thread....  

Ja's birthday is in a couple of weeks, and she's asked to have a Muppet birthday. I can't believe how big my girls are getting. We've been bad parents and have been torturing C by telling her that she's such a cute 5 year old that we decided that we would just keep her 5 forever....   My little geek keeps freaking out because she has to be 6 to go to Grade 1.  




Jakentysmom said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!   Wellkinda.  Our MaW person emailed today and said it will be at the end of April!  So we said the 21st and I'm pretty sure that's when it will be!!!



I hope we'll get a chance to say hello on the 27th!!!  Hurray hurray hurray for dates! 




taimie said:


> We are new to this site, but I love it!!!   We are getting so much great information for Alexa's upcoming trip at the end of April 23-29.  We are looking at getting shirts made for all 6 of us, we figured 4 designs, then we can wash and re wear them.  What are some great shirt ideas you all have come up with for your trips?  Alexa is our wish child and she is 10, we also have a 12 yr old daughter and a 8 & 6 yr old sons.
> I wish I could figure out how to start a thread, but have not had luck there yet.  lol  I am not the greatest on the computer.  lol
> You are all the best!!
> Taimie



We'll be there from April 27 - May 4!  Hi!



Kktraylor said:


> Well, we finally made the decision today to pull Ava out of school. She will be home bound for the time being. Hopefully we can get her illness under control where she can go back next year.
> 
> Kristy



  That must have been a very hard decision. I've found that it can be easier to introduce gifted/more challenging ideas at home, though, so hopefully this could be a blessing in disguise. 



Mom2M07 said:


> Maddie officially made her wish last night! She gave her "princess crowns" to her Wish Granters and they wore them the whole time. She also wore her Tinkerbell costume "so they'll know that I'm a fairy wish kid." It went really well! Her official wish was to "go to Disney World and be in a parade on Main Street and ride in a car or float." They told us that Disney can definitely happen, but that we would need to contact Disney World ourselves to see about the parade. I can't imagine calling Disney and saying "Hi! My 5 y/o daughter has a wish to be in a parade on Main Street. Can you make that happen?" Who would I even call?!? Her second wish was for a dollhouse "so I don't have to share it with anyone at school." She was crazy excited the whole time, running through the living room with uncontrolled energy. It was pretty great. Due to her heat intolerance and metabolic issues, we are hoping to go somewhere between the end of April and end of May.
> 
> Tonight, I will try to link my PTR and put some pictures up on it. Thanks for following our journey!



Aw, Maddie sounds like quite the princess  



disneymom04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to post since we just arrived home on Saturday from our stay at GKTW.  I'll share a few things that I wish I would have known before going.
> 
> 1.  The Mickey greet on Thursday morning was spectacular.  It was as though we had him completely to ourselves and our own private photo shoot.  The volunteers do a wonderful job of helping you pose for pics with Mickey.  He stooped on the floor and played with my daughter that is unable to walk.  And GKTW takes pics and gives the CD to you at the end of your stay.  It is so worth it to try to make that.
> 
> 2.  Waffles every morning in the Gingerbread House.  Best ever!
> 
> 3.  Sea World.  WE ended up spending 10 hours there and could have used another day.  It was probably our best day.  Take the time to do the dolphin feeding.  All 4 kids, age 13, 10, 8 and 3 loved it.  (And mom and dad were pretty awestruck with those cute dolphins, too.)
> 
> 4.  GAC card at disney.  It's kind of a shame.  12 years ago we took a wish trip with my older son.  We felt like royalty.  The CMs would see us coming and roll out the red carpet.  This time, not so much.  We almost always had to show them the card and I always felt we were being looked at suspiciously.  (Apparently wish families were selling their GACs and there was lots of abuse, so I think Disney has to watch closer.  Sad, but understandable.)  Don't be afraid to show it, even at character meets, we were never denied.
> 
> 5.  Make time to spend at GKTW.  All of my kids could have stayed there at least two full days.  Amberville, the kiddie spa, carousel... they loved it all.  As my very wise 13 year old told me, "Mom, we can always go back to disney, but we can never come back to GKTW."
> 
> 6.  Take the time to get to know the volunteers.  They are beautiful souls.
> 
> I'd be happy to answer any questions.  Having serious Disney/Wish trip planning withdrawals and love to talk about our awesome week.



Thanks for these tips and reminders. Glad you had a good time!!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Emma has been sick today. She woke up at 3:45 this morning running a fever. She hasn't moved from the couch all day  Hate it when she feels bad. 

On a lighter note....I went to a baby shower today and my nephew was there for his first and last one he said  He wanted to leave after the finger foods  He cracked me up! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Kktraylor

LittleEsmom said:
			
		

> Emma has been sick today. She woke up at 3:45 this morning running a fever. She hasn't moved from the couch all day  Hate it when she feels bad.
> 
> On a lighter note....I went to a baby shower today and my nephew was there for his first and last one he said  He wanted to leave after the finger foods  He cracked me up! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Sorry she's feeling so bad.  It's so hard to see our babies sick. I don't think we'll ever get used to it. 

Kristy


----------



## Kirlinale

*Kirlinale- Sorry Kira has been through so much   So glad she's going to be able to be a princess on a princess boat.   Angel's not a "typical" teen, she still very much loves all things Disney.   We're in IL also, and Angel's wish was the Fantasy too.  What excursion did you pick?  Our friend going in June is going the week before you are.*
Kira only ever saw the Fantasy on TV - never even understood meaning of a cruise before  (but does understand Disney- she is developmentally delayed but after seeing the Ship on TV and then we decided to do the wish process my kids researched it and what drew her to the Fantasy was the BBB and a few other things (Animated placemats etc..) ..  It doesn't make a lick of difference to us - we are so thrilled just for the opportunity .. the only upside to the Fantasy was the longer time - this would benefit her since she has adjustment issues and it would allow her to fully enjoy her time - but I think we have a good plan in place - and a follow up few days doing the Parks (Universal and Disney) that she will manage ok on meds and the excitment  .  

My older kids really wanted the Atlantis Dolphin Swim but when we looked at what was best for ALL of us and Kira's needs especially we opted to not go to Atlantis and instead go to Blue Lagoon Dolphin experience.  This required less stress and we booked the early morning (less hot) time.  This allows us to come back to the ship Mid/late afternoon and get to enjoy some time doing things on it. I think that would work out best for her and my kids seem to think so too...

For Castaway - We booked the Catamaran Snorkle for my hubby and older kids (I'm going to enjoy some beach time with Kira) and the last time slot of the day we picked the Sting Ray for me and the older kids before we have to get back on the ship... 

On Ship day I booked the Palo Brunch for a tiny bit of adult time  as for everything else we are going to sit back and just let the magic happen how ever it plays out - She is over the top exicted and we are ever so grateful for anything MAW provides for her - With the economy the way it is and how hard we have been hit lately with her health issues we are feeling so blessed to see her have this gift in her life... 

After we disembark we are heading to Universal Resort onsite hotel through Sunday (flying back Sunday night) - since we've done both Disney (numerous times) and Universal on past trips we are just going to hop back and forth for a few days just doing the things we love and seeing the new stuff with hopper passes to both - Everything has gotten so expensive we managed to figure out a good plan using discounts and with  deal at Universal .. Disney had nothing for 5 people that would even come close to affordable - even with two rooms - plus my big kids are looking forward to the early entry to WWOHP and Kira an early morning breakfast wtih SpongeBob...


----------



## Jakentysmom

LittleEsmom said:


> Emma has been sick today. She woke up at 3:45 this morning running a fever. She hasn't moved from the couch all day  Hate it when she feels bad.
> 
> On a lighter note....I went to a baby shower today and my nephew was there for his first and last one he said  He wanted to leave after the finger foods  He cracked me up! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Aw man!  Sorry she is so sick.  That is never good.  Every single day I stress if Jacob is getting sick.  It is such a big deal if he gets sick and I spend my life trying to avoid that!!

So funny about your nephew!!  How old is he? 

Ive been having an ok weekend so far.  I went to a funeral for my sweet cousins little baby.  But other than that its been ok.  how was yours?


----------



## angel's momma

*Dana* - Sorry Emma isn't feeling well, hope she feels better very soon.  Hugs & prayers.

*Kirlinale* - Sounds like you've planned a great trip 

*Britney* - So sorry about your cousin's baby


----------



## LittleEsmom

Jakentysmom said:


> Aw man!  Sorry she is so sick.  That is never good.  Every single day I stress if Jacob is getting sick.  It is such a big deal if he gets sick and I spend my life trying to avoid that!!
> 
> So funny about your nephew!!  How old is he?
> 
> Ive been having an ok weekend so far.  I went to a funeral for my sweet cousins little baby.  But other than that its been ok.  how was yours?



My nephew is 10. 
So sorry about about your cousin's baby


----------



## Jakentysmom

Thanks Christi and Dana!  He was born just too perfect for this world!  It makes this Make a Wish trip all that much more special for us!  The realization that it could be our family up there next was just too much for me.  I just want to make this trip so special for our family.  I know you guys all know the same feelings


----------



## Sheri21596

Kara's port surgery went well! We were home that day and she slept ALOT! We had a wonderful birthday party this weekend for our oldest son who turned 17  and a party is just what this family needed! Kara was her normal ball of energy and its like she forgot all about having her port!  

Kara also recieved Angel mail from an orginization called Chemo Angels, its like a pen pal system where two people volunteer to send her cards and little things from time to time and gives her the chance to write them back and color them pictures (she loves to color). Kara loves this and loves getting mail even if its something small! It brightens her day to see her name on mail

We are now waiting for the next step - starting chemo treatments - we are waiting to hear from the doctor 

We have also decided to not test Kara into Kindergarten this year. Her birthday is only 16 days past the cut off but with everything that she has gone through and will go through we think its better to give her another year in Pre - K . Her Pre - K teachers are happy since she has a fun personality!

We haven't heard from her "wish friends" since they were here but I am assuming that since we asked for Sept - Dec dates that they are not in a hurry? I will probaly email them to make sure the paper work is going okay.

I am excited to see everyones dates and Kara and I look at the pictures of all the trips! Keep them coming!


----------



## angel's momma

Sheri - So glad that Kara's surgery went well, and that your family enjoyed celebrating DS's birthday.    Yay for her Angel mail, I do know how something so simple can make such a difference for our kids.  Hope you get dates soon.  Praying about the chemo.


----------



## Mom2M07

Kirlinale said:


> We are going on the June 16th sailing.  Kira qualified for a wish years and years ago (she's 11 now) and we were waiting until just the right time to know when making her wish it would be both meaningful and something in her heart she would really want. She lives and breathes Disney (has since her long chemo days as a toddler and carried through all her many ICU and hosptial stays) , We lived in NC during the last 10 years so was able to take quick drives to Disney when we needed a magic boost.. but now with my older being teenagers in HS and Kira's needs - as well as having moved to the Chicago area we can't. Kira was gearing up for a Dr's appointment and saw a segment on the New Fantasy Ship - and said I wish I could be a princess on a boat.. We new then that this was time for her wish.. So it begins.. Since the only boat she had seen was the Fantasy she made her wish for that boat. After talking with MAW we know that our chapter only does the 4/5's and we had no clue about all the cruse stuff . Kira's true wish is to be a princes on a princess boat and that can be met easily on the dream.  Our wish granters were wonderful and the process went really quickly once we secured our passports (took about two weeks).   At first we were confused about the difference in all the ships - but MAW explained that 'Disney and Cruise' wishes have been packaged in order to provide the best and equal experience to everyone.. We think that is way cool  of an explaination.. she said the magic is in what surprises and arrangements (enhancements) the wish granters work ... So we are looking forward to sitting back and enjoying that Magic at work.. So are so thrilled to have this opportunity for her - Our room is assigned, our dates and flights done, our excursions booked and our other arrangements are in the works.
> 
> She was born with an inoperable brain tumor on her brainstem along with an unrelated and equally frustrating cortical dysplasia on the other side of her brain which is in the process of being evaluated for surgical intevention. The Dysplasia has caused her to have intractible epilepsy. She's failed all med combos , almost placed twice in medical comas and has had many status seizure events (some seizures lasting weeks before stopping) -  and has had 1000's upon 1000's of regular daily seizures - Thankfully, currently she is doing pretty well on her current meds and is enjoying life as much as she can..  We are adding days at the end of the cruise - two days at universal and two at disney , both just to see the new stuff as we have been to both places many times but looking forward to seeing harry potter and the new changes in fantasy land.. but most importantly getting to see her be a princess on a princess boat ...



So happy that Kira is getting her wish!


----------



## Mom2M07

OK ... let's try this one more time!  I named my link, but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Jakentysmom

Mom2M07 said:


> OK ... let's try this one more time!  I named my link, but it doesn't seem to be working.



Worked for me!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Sheri21596 said:


> Kara's port surgery went well! We were home that day and she slept ALOT! We had a wonderful birthday party this weekend for our oldest son who turned 17  and a party is just what this family needed! Kara was her normal ball of energy and its like she forgot all about having her port!
> 
> Kara also recieved Angel mail from an orginization called Chemo Angels, its like a pen pal system where two people volunteer to send her cards and little things from time to time and gives her the chance to write them back and color them pictures (she loves to color). Kara loves this and loves getting mail even if its something small! It brightens her day to see her name on mail
> 
> We are now waiting for the next step - starting chemo treatments - we are waiting to hear from the doctor
> 
> We have also decided to not test Kara into Kindergarten this year. Her birthday is only 16 days past the cut off but with everything that she has gone through and will go through we think its better to give her another year in Pre - K . Her Pre - K teachers are happy since she has a fun personality!
> 
> We haven't heard from her "wish friends" since they were here but I am assuming that since we asked for Sept - Dec dates that they are not in a hurry? I will probaly email them to make sure the paper work is going okay.
> 
> I am excited to see everyones dates and Kara and I look at the pictures of all the trips! Keep them coming!




So glad everything went off without a hitch  All will be in our prayers as chemo starts.


----------



## NEmel

Kirlinale said:


> *Kirlinale- Sorry Kira has been through so much   So glad she's going to be able to be a princess on a princess boat.   Angel's not a "typical" teen, she still very much loves all things Disney.   We're in IL also, and Angel's wish was the Fantasy too.  What excursion did you pick?  Our friend going in June is going the week before you are.*
> Kira only ever saw the Fantasy on TV - never even understood meaning of a cruise before  (but does understand Disney- she is developmentally delayed but after seeing the Ship on TV and then we decided to do the wish process my kids researched it and what drew her to the Fantasy was the BBB and a few other things (Animated placemats etc..) ..  It doesn't make a lick of difference to us - we are so thrilled just for the opportunity .. the only upside to the Fantasy was the longer time - this would benefit her since she has adjustment issues and it would allow her to fully enjoy her time - but I think we have a good plan in place - and a follow up few days doing the Parks (Universal and Disney) that she will manage ok on meds and the excitment  .
> 
> My older kids really wanted the Atlantis Dolphin Swim but when we looked at what was best for ALL of us and Kira's needs especially we opted to not go to Atlantis and instead go to Blue Lagoon Dolphin experience.  This required less stress and we booked the early morning (less hot) time.  This allows us to come back to the ship Mid/late afternoon and get to enjoy some time doing things on it. I think that would work out best for her and my kids seem to think so too...
> 
> For Castaway - We booked the Catamaran Snorkle for my hubby and older kids (I'm going to enjoy some beach time with Kira) and the last time slot of the day we picked the Sting Ray for me and the older kids before we have to get back on the ship...
> 
> On Ship day I booked the Palo Brunch for a tiny bit of adult time  as for everything else we are going to sit back and just let the magic happen how ever it plays out - She is over the top exicted and we are ever so grateful for anything MAW provides for her - With the economy the way it is and how hard we have been hit lately with her health issues we are feeling so blessed to see her have this gift in her life...
> 
> After we disembark we are heading to Universal Resort onsite hotel through Sunday (flying back Sunday night) - since we've done both Disney (numerous times) and Universal on past trips we are just going to hop back and forth for a few days just doing the things we love and seeing the new stuff with hopper passes to both - Everything has gotten so expensive we managed to figure out a good plan using discounts and with  deal at Universal .. Disney had nothing for 5 people that would even come close to affordable - even with two rooms - plus my big kids are looking forward to the early entry to WWOHP and Kira an early morning breakfast wtih SpongeBob...



Congrats for Kira on getting a wish!  We are also going on the Dream.  Carter's wish was for a firecracker cruise.  We sail on April 7.  We just booked our excursions as well.  So excited!!  I have started making our packing lists and just finished our FE and FE gifts.  Can't wait to hear more about your trip!


----------



## maroo

Hello everyone!!!

I have not even come close to reading everything on this thread - I am sure that there are a TON of new families out there!  

Hello!!   I would say "Welcome to the DIS" but I am sure that many of you have been here for quite a while and hopefully feel very welcomed!!  


Things are going well for us here...we are just so very busy!  

Now that we are almost 5 years from the time we were planning Lauren's wish trip, I think it is time for me to pass the reigns of this thread to someone that has been on their wish trip more recently - so much has changed!

Many, many, many great changes!   


I am not a Moderator on this board, so I really can't dictate anything at all, but I want to pass on any information I have about how I organized these threads and pass it on to someone that would be interested in organizing the next thread...

If there are any people out there reading this that would be interested in helping with this, please let me know via PM.  I am going to try VERY hard to spend some time in the next 7-10 days - hopefully by our Spring Break in mid-March - catching up on all of my PM's, putting links in the Wish Trippers thread and getting this sort of caught up so that someone will have an easier time of getting it transferred over.  I think it won't be too terribly hard for someone to just copy what I have continued from the people before me - or you can totally branch off and do something totally different - totally up to you!


I really thought I would get back on the DIS after the case was over - but it has been over 2 months and I have found that I just fill up my time these days helping Lauren with college stuff and working (a lot!). 

I love this thread and I love the friendships I have made while spending lots of time on here...but it is time for me to pass the reigns...if anyone is interested, please PM me!   Thanks!!!


----------



## teresajoy

maroo said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> Now that we are almost 5 years from the time we were planning Lauren's wish trip, I think it is time for me to pass the reigns of this thread to someone that has been on their wish trip more recently - so much has changed!


Wow, really??? Five years???? It doesn't seem that long ago! I'll always be thankful for the Dis for introducing you to me!


----------



## Jakentysmom

maroo said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I have not even come close to reading everything on this thread - I am sure that there are a TON of new families out there!
> 
> Hello!!   I would say "Welcome to the DIS" but I am sure that many of you have been here for quite a while and hopefully feel very welcomed!!
> 
> 
> Things are going well for us here...we are just so very busy!
> 
> Now that we are almost 5 years from the time we were planning Lauren's wish trip, I think it is time for me to pass the reigns of this thread to someone that has been on their wish trip more recently - so much has changed!
> 
> Many, many, many great changes!
> 
> 
> I am not a Moderator on this board, so I really can't dictate anything at all, but I want to pass on any information I have about how I organized these threads and pass it on to someone that would be interested in organizing the next thread...
> 
> If there are any people out there reading this that would be interested in helping with this, please let me know via PM.  I am going to try VERY hard to spend some time in the next 7-10 days - hopefully by our Spring Break in mid-March - catching up on all of my PM's, putting links in the Wish Trippers thread and getting this sort of caught up so that someone will have an easier time of getting it transferred over.  I think it won't be too terribly hard for someone to just copy what I have continued from the people before me - or you can totally branch off and do something totally different - totally up to you!
> 
> 
> I really thought I would get back on the DIS after the case was over - but it has been over 2 months and I have found that I just fill up my time these days helping Lauren with college stuff and working (a lot!).
> 
> I love this thread and I love the friendships I have made while spending lots of time on here...but it is time for me to pass the reigns...if anyone is interested, please PM me!   Thanks!!!



 I wish I had the time to be able to do it...I am sure someone awesome will step up...hopefully!!  You have done a lot of good for this thread.  I have spent many MANY hours reading it...so im grateful for all the time you have put into it.


----------



## Jakentysmom

teresajoy said:


> Wow, really??? Five years???? It doesn't seem that long ago! I'll always be thankful for the Dis for introducing you to me!



I love this!


----------



## NEmel

Maroo~ Thank you so much for all the time and energy you have put into this thread!  I know myself and many others really appreciate you!


----------



## angel's momma

maroo - Thank you so much for everything you've done.


----------



## Lilfoot93

taimie said:


> We are new to this site, but I love it!!!   We are getting so much great information for Alexa's upcoming trip at the end of April 23-29.  We are looking at getting shirts made for all 6 of us, we figured 4 designs, then we can wash and re wear them.  What are some great shirt ideas you all have come up with for your trips?  Alexa is our wish child and she is 10, we also have a 12 yr old daughter and a 8 & 6 yr old sons.
> I wish I could figure out how to start a thread, but have not had luck there yet.  lol  I am not the greatest on the computer.  lol
> You are all the best!!
> Taimie



Welcome!!



Jakentysmom said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!   Wellkinda.  Our MaW person emailed today and said it will be at the end of April!  So we said the 21st and I'm pretty sure that's when it will be!!!



Yay for dates!!


Sheri21596 said:


> Kara's port surgery went well! We were home that day and she slept ALOT! We had a wonderful birthday party this weekend for our oldest son who turned 17  and a party is just what this family needed! Kara was her normal ball of energy and its like she forgot all about having her port!
> 
> Kara also recieved Angel mail from an orginization called Chemo Angels, its like a pen pal system where two people volunteer to send her cards and little things from time to time and gives her the chance to write them back and color them pictures (she loves to color). Kara loves this and loves getting mail even if its something small! It brightens her day to see her name on mail
> 
> We are now waiting for the next step - starting chemo treatments - we are waiting to hear from the doctor
> 
> We have also decided to not test Kara into Kindergarten this year. Her birthday is only 16 days past the cut off but with everything that she has gone through and will go through we think its better to give her another year in Pre - K . Her Pre - K teachers are happy since she has a fun personality!
> 
> We haven't heard from her "wish friends" since they were here but I am assuming that since we asked for Sept - Dec dates that they are not in a hurry? I will probaly email them to make sure the paper work is going okay.
> 
> I am excited to see everyones dates and Kara and I look at the pictures of all the trips! Keep them coming!



Glad to hear surgery went well and she is back to her normal self! How exciting about the Angel mail! 

Keeping Kara in my prayers as she starts chemo. I hope you get your dates soon. My Kara misses the kindergarten cutoff by 9 days... Our girls are really close in age  

Jackie


----------



## Mom2M07

maroo said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I have not even come close to reading everything on this thread - I am sure that there are a TON of new families out there!
> 
> Hello!!   I would say "Welcome to the DIS" but I am sure that many of you have been here for quite a while and hopefully feel very welcomed!!
> 
> 
> Things are going well for us here...we are just so very busy!
> 
> Now that we are almost 5 years from the time we were planning Lauren's wish trip, I think it is time for me to pass the reigns of this thread to someone that has been on their wish trip more recently - so much has changed!
> 
> Many, many, many great changes!
> 
> 
> I am not a Moderator on this board, so I really can't dictate anything at all, but I want to pass on any information I have about how I organized these threads and pass it on to someone that would be interested in organizing the next thread...
> 
> If there are any people out there reading this that would be interested in helping with this, please let me know via PM.  I am going to try VERY hard to spend some time in the next 7-10 days - hopefully by our Spring Break in mid-March - catching up on all of my PM's, putting links in the Wish Trippers thread and getting this sort of caught up so that someone will have an easier time of getting it transferred over.  I think it won't be too terribly hard for someone to just copy what I have continued from the people before me - or you can totally branch off and do something totally different - totally up to you!
> 
> 
> I really thought I would get back on the DIS after the case was over - but it has been over 2 months and I have found that I just fill up my time these days helping Lauren with college stuff and working (a lot!).
> 
> I love this thread and I love the friendships I have made while spending lots of time on here...but it is time for me to pass the reigns...if anyone is interested, please PM me!   Thanks!!!



Thanks for being such an important part of this process for us!  We are just beginning the MAW journey, but in the weeks leading up to our official "acceptance" from MAW, I spent WAY too many hours on this thread, reading and learning and trying to find ways to make this experience as special and memorable as possible for my DD. Now that we're "official," I am loving reading other families' experiences and sharing their journeys.


----------



## Jakentysmom

I never knew doing ADR's could be so stressful haha.  I have no idea what to book and what meal to book it for because I have no idea what we are going to be doing at that point.  Any advice?

Also...I would love to do the pirate thing with my boys.  I think they would love that.  But do you think they are too old?  Is it more geared littler kids?


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks for everything Maroo! 




Jakentysmom said:


> I never knew doing ADR's could be so stressful haha.  I have no idea what to book and what meal to book it for because I have no idea what we are going to be doing at that point.  Any advice?
> 
> Also...I would love to do the pirate thing with my boys.  I think they would love that.  But do you think they are too old?  Is it more geared littler kids?



Have you checked out the crowd calenders to figure out the best days for the parks?  I started there and then made 2 breakfast reservations (beginning of the day = less time for things to have gone sideway!).  I haven't bothered too much with dinner reservations, since I have NO idea how late the girls will last and we can always head back to GKTW to eat. I know we'll do one meal at Cracker Barrel (they don't exist in Canada, and I have been craving their chicken 'n' dumplings for the past 9 years), and we have a 2:00 reservation for Via Napoli on our Epcot day.
It's definitely odd having to think about this so far in advance!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Do you think subscribing to touringplans.com would be a good thing?  I mean I know we get to the front of the line and all but I would like to go when the crowds are at its lowest.  But does it really matter?  I wish ive gone before so I know what to expect.


----------



## JWCJ

There's also easywdw, which is free.


----------



## Jakentysmom

JWCJ said:


> There's also easywdw, which is free.



Ohh i didnt know about that one!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

I looked at the free one too for our dates in April, looks like most days are a 5, so hopefully not too bad?  I also found a free mobile app for my phone (T-mobile HGT) that shows how long each lines are.  But I think (and someone correct me if I am wrong) hopefully the lines don't matter as much with the GTKW/MAW buttons?  We leave April 16th and I am soooo excited!  I made our ADR's (and I totally agree it made me looney for about a week - how do I know where/when we want to eat in APRIL.  Really?)  We are doing the T-Rex restaurant in DTD (my boys LOVE disnosaurs), one character meal, one at LLT and am hoping to fit in lunch at BOG - but apparently they don't take reservations.  I figured I hit the highlights of stuff we wanted to do - but I couldn't plan everything.  Hope it is okay.  We started a countdown chain and Jack LOVES it - so do his brother and sister.  Makes it all seem so much real.  I have been buying stuff at dollar tree (got idea from other post on budget board) - light up braclets, disney little stuff.  I want to start packing but I know it is too early.  LOL!!! =)  Anyhow, so fun to see everyone else's story and excitement.  =)  THanks for this site!


----------



## JWCJ

Oneplustwins said:


> I looked at the free one too for our dates in April, looks like most days are a 5, so hopefully not too bad?  I also found a free mobile app for my phone (T-mobile HGT) that shows how long each lines are.  But I think (and someone correct me if I am wrong) hopefully the lines don't matter as much with the GTKW/MAW buttons?  We leave April 16th and I am soooo excited!  I made our ADR's (and I totally agree it made me looney for about a week - how do I know where/when we want to eat in APRIL.  Really?)  We are doing the T-Rex restaurant in DTD (my boys LOVE disnosaurs), one character meal, one at LLT and am hoping to fit in lunch at BOG - but apparently they don't take reservations.  I figured I hit the highlights of stuff we wanted to do - but I couldn't plan everything.  Hope it is okay.  We started a countdown chain and Jack LOVES it - so do his brother and sister.  Makes it all seem so much real.  I have been buying stuff at dollar tree (got idea from other post on budget board) - light up braclets, disney little stuff.  I want to start packing but I know it is too early.  LOL!!! =)  Anyhow, so fun to see everyone else's story and excitement.  =)  THanks for this site!



Lol, me too on the packing front. Every few days I lay everything I've bought so far out and think of more things I NEED to buy from the dollar store   I am going to have driven my husband crazy by the time we leave....


----------



## Mom2M07

Pictures are up on our PTR!!!


----------



## maroo

teresajoy said:


> Wow, really??? Five years???? It doesn't seem that long ago!



I know, right!  I could not believe it last night when I was typing that...I was sure it was closer to 3 years or something?  



teresajoy said:


> I'll always be thankful for the Dis for introducing you to me!



You are so sweet!  What a nice thing to say!!    I am glad I was introduced to you, too!  



Jakentysmom said:


> I wish I had the time to be able to do it...I am sure someone awesome will step up...hopefully!!  You have done a lot of good for this thread.  I have spent many MANY hours reading it...so im grateful for all the time you have put into it.



Thank you so much!!  I have spent a bunch, bunch of time on here, too!!   



NEmel said:


> Maroo~ Thank you so much for all the time and energy you have put into this thread!  I know myself and many others really appreciate you!



Thank you! I hate that I don't "know" all of you guys!  



angel's momma said:


> maroo - Thank you so much for everything you've done.



Thank you!  



Mom2M07 said:


> Thanks for being such an important part of this process for us!  We are just beginning the MAW journey, but in the weeks leading up to our official "acceptance" from MAW, I spent WAY too many hours on this thread, reading and learning and trying to find ways to make this experience as special and memorable as possible for my DD. Now that we're "official," I am loving reading other families' experiences and sharing their journeys.



I am so glad you are enjoying it!    I love the DIS!!  



JWCJ said:


> Thanks for everything Maroo!



You are very welcome!



Jakentysmom said:


> Do you think subscribing to touringplans.com would be a good thing?  I mean I know we get to the front of the line and all but I would like to go when the crowds are at its lowest.  But does it really matter?  I wish ive gone before so I know what to expect.



I really like the people that run this site... In the past they have offered a free login for MAW families - but it has expired and I don't really see them as often now that I have been sort of out of the loop of the Disney peeps!  

But, the owners of that site have expressed that they want to help the MAW families and have given us permission to share the data with you guys (for those of us that have memberships)...and I bet they would give a highly, highly discounted membership to any MAW family that would take the time to email them with their chapter info, etc - they are really great people there!

AND...it comes with an Application called "Lines" that has a chat feature that is highly addicting, too...I was in Disney with my cousin last year and "Lines" helped us find out that the New Fantasyland was opened - which was priceless info for us - and they could give you guys info like this on your trip, too.  Not that a MAW family really needs to worry about Lines at Disney, though!!    It does help every family to avoid the CROWDS, though!


----------



## taliasmom

So just off the phone with MAW.  They are coming to our home on March 20th to re-interview Talia to make sure it is truly her wish.  I am so apprehensive.  Talia is non-verbal and has no motor skills. She smiles when she is really happy, cries when she is really unhappy. That's it. We were told the GKTW was a go in July, and although I'm sure anything will be nice, it will be so disappointing if they decide to take that away.  Not to mention when our dates would be since we are apparently starting over. Grrr. I hate this stuff! Just nerve racking when you think things are further along then they are.


----------



## Oneplustwins

I sent a message to the touring place I will post when I hear back from them.
Taliasmom good luck with everything.  I hope all goes great.


----------



## taliasmom

Oneplustwins said:
			
		

> I sent a message to the touring place I will post when I hear back from them.
> Taliasmom good luck with everything.  I hope all goes great.



Thanks hon, me too.


----------



## maroo

taliasmom said:


> So just off the phone with MAW.  They are coming to our home on March 20th to re-interview Talia to make sure it is truly her wish.  I am so apprehensive.  Talia is non-verbal and has no motor skills. She smiles when she is really happy, cries when she is really unhappy. That's it. We were told the GKTW was a go in July, and although I'm sure anything will be nice, it will be so disappointing if they decide to take that away.  Not to mention when our dates would be since we are apparently starting over. Grrr. I hate this stuff! Just nerve racking when you think things are further along then they are.



I just PM'd you.


----------



## maroo

Oneplustwins said:


> I sent a message to the touring place I will post when I hear back from them.
> Taliasmom good luck with everything.  I hope all goes great.



You are talking about www.touringplans.com, right?  

Let me know if you don't hear anything back and I will forward them the email they sent to me many moons ago!  You can post here or PM me...


----------



## LittleEsmom

[/IMG]
Emma and Ryan at their cousin's wedding during the summer...
I can't believe this picture even exists


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thanks Mario, yes I sent them an email.  I will post as soon as I hear back.  Thank you for the idea.


----------



## NEmel

taliasmom said:


> So just off the phone with MAW.  They are coming to our home on March 20th to re-interview Talia to make sure it is truly her wish.  I am so apprehensive.  Talia is non-verbal and has no motor skills. She smiles when she is really happy, cries when she is really unhappy. That's it. We were told the GKTW was a go in July, and although I'm sure anything will be nice, it will be so disappointing if they decide to take that away.  Not to mention when our dates would be since we are apparently starting over. Grrr. I hate this stuff! Just nerve racking when you think things are further along then they are.



Good Luck!  I'm sure it will all work out for Talia!


----------



## angel's momma

Oneplustwins said:


> I started a countdown chain and Jack LOVES it - so do his brother and sister.  Makes it all seem so much real.  I have been buying stuff at dollar tree (got idea from other post on budget board) - light up braclets, disney little stuff.  I want to start packing but I know it is too early.  LOL!!! =)



Yay for the countdown calender.  It's never too early to start packing.   We have some items that we only use on wdw trips, that just stay in the suitcase, and I've been adding things for this trip as I buy them. 



taliasmom said:


> So just off the phone with MAW.  They are coming to our home on March 20th to re-interview Talia to make sure it is truly her wish.  I am so apprehensive.  Talia is non-verbal and has no motor skills. She smiles when she is really happy, cries when she is really unhappy. That's it. We were told the GKTW was a go in July, and although I'm sure anything will be nice, it will be so disappointing if they decide to take that away.  Not to mention when our dates would be since we are apparently starting over. Grrr. I hate this stuff! Just nerve racking when you think things are further along then they are.



So sorry about the re-interview, and that it's so far off   Praying that it goes well, and that you will be going in July as planned.


----------



## taliasmom

angel's momma said:
			
		

> So sorry about the re-interview, and that it's so far off   Praying that it goes well, and that you will be going in July as planned.



Thanks, I'm praying too. I wrote that wrong though, lol, July last year was when we had our first interview (after being approved in may). We were supposed to go to gktw this spring (Talia is like most of our kids, heat sensitive), but if they are re-interviewing in late march, I don't see spring happening.  I don't know that waiting till fall would be wise as she has a degenerative condition. Just gonna have to pray on it and wish on some stars


----------



## Jakentysmom

maroo said:


> I really like the people that run this site... In the past they have offered a free login for MAW families - but it has expired and I don't really see them as often now that I have been sort of out of the loop of the Disney peeps!
> 
> But, the owners of that site have expressed that they want to help the MAW families and have given us permission to share the data with you guys (for those of us that have memberships)...and I bet they would give a highly, highly discounted membership to any MAW family that would take the time to email them with their chapter info, etc - they are really great people there!
> 
> AND...it comes with an Application called "Lines" that has a chat feature that is highly addicting, too...I was in Disney with my cousin last year and "Lines" helped us find out that the New Fantasyland was opened - which was priceless info for us - and they could give you guys info like this on your trip, too.  Not that a MAW family really needs to worry about Lines at Disney, though!!    It does help every family to avoid the CROWDS, though!



Thanks!  I will look into it and see if I can get a discount at least.  That Lines app sounds fun!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Oneplustwins said:


> I sent a message to the touring place I will post when I hear back from them.
> Taliasmom good luck with everything.  I hope all goes great.



 awesome!  Let me know what they say.  I will send them a message too.


----------



## Mom2M07

OK ... so I do NOT do well with anticipation!  I check my email every hour, just to see if we have dates yet! Logically, I know that we only met with them 7 days ago and that they need to get approval from the doctor before they can schedule anything, but I can't wait!!! I want to know so that I can schedule our character meals and try to get an appointment for BBB. I want to know so that I can try to contact someone at Disney to share Maddie's wish to actually be in the parade. I want to know so that I can find cute things for her to wear and start a Countdown for her. I just want to know!!!!  Sorry ... vent over! Maddie, on the other hand, seems to be handling the wait just fine. She looks at youtube videos of GKTW and WDW and talks about eating ice cream for breakfast and "catching a big fish." She's excited, but patient. Me? Not so much!


----------



## JWCJ

I think that pretty much sums up how today is going. Ugh. 
Could use some anti-sniffle vibes heading in this direction, please. Ja is home with a runny nose and is feeling just good enough to drive me up the wall and just bad enough to make me want to snuggle her nonstop.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Hi everyone.  I didn't get a personal response back from touring plans but they sent me a link to my email with a complimentary membership!  Wow!  I just went to the website, hit contact us and said we were a MAW family going in April and that I was on this forum and wondered if there was still a discount on members for MAW families.  So please email them too.
Mom2mo7.... Totally understand!, hope you et your dates soon.
Even having our dates I am so excited.  Sometimes I think more excited than my kids because I know Disney IS and the kids don't fully get it.  I can't wait to see their faces!


----------



## angel's momma

taliasmom said:


> Thanks, I'm praying too. I wrote that wrong though, lol, July last year was when we had our first interview (after being approved in may). We were supposed to go to gktw this spring (Talia is like most of our kids, heat sensitive), but if they are re-interviewing in late march, I don't see spring happening.  I don't know that waiting till fall would be wise as she has a degenerative condition. Just gonna have to pray on it and wish on some stars



No, you wrote it right, I just misunderstood   Did you explain that to them?  Maybe they would do the interview sooner?  I do know that I've seen some trips happen very quickly, so it could still happen this spring.



Mom2M07 said:


> OK ... so I do NOT do well with anticipation!  I check my email every hour, just to see if we have dates yet! Logically, I know that we only met with them 7 days ago and that they need to get approval from the doctor before they can schedule anything, but I can't wait!!! I want to know so that I can schedule our character meals and try to get an appointment for BBB. I want to know so that I can try to contact someone at Disney to share Maddie's wish to actually be in the parade. I want to know so that I can find cute things for her to wear and start a Countdown for her. I just want to know!!!!  Sorry ... vent over! Maddie, on the other hand, seems to be handling the wait just fine. She looks at youtube videos of GKTW and WDW and talks about eating ice cream for breakfast and "catching a big fish." She's excited, but patient. Me? Not so much!



I think most of us are this way 



JWCJ said:


> I think that pretty much sums up how today is going. Ugh.
> Could use some anti-sniffle vibes heading in this direction, please. Ja is home with a runny nose and is feeling just good enough to drive me up the wall and just bad enough to make me want to snuggle her nonstop.



Hugs   Praying she feels better.


----------



## angel's momma

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone.  I didn't get a personal response back from touring plans but they sent me a link to my email with a complimentary membership!  Wow!  I just went to the website, hit contact us and said we were a MAW family going in April and that I was on this forum and wondered if there was still a discount on members for MAW families.  So please email them too.
> Mom2mo7.... Totally understand!, hope you et your dates soon.
> Even having our dates I am so excited.  Sometimes I think more excited than my kids because I know Disney IS and the kids don't fully get it.  I can't wait to see their faces!



Wonderful!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone.  I didn't get a personal response back from touring plans but they sent me a link to my email with a complimentary membership!  Wow!  I just went to the website, hit contact us and said we were a MAW family going in April and that I was on this forum and wondered if there was still a discount on members for MAW families.  So please email them too.
> Mom2mo7.... Totally understand!, hope you et your dates soon.
> Even having our dates I am so excited.  Sometimes I think more excited than my kids because I know Disney IS and the kids don't fully get it.  I can't wait to see their faces!



Awesome!!!  I think I will do the same thing!!

I also feel the same way about going to disney.  My kids just dont quite understand how awesome it is going to be.  But we do...and its SO EXCITING!!!  Plus I am just over the moon that we FINALLY get a vacation!!!  After all the hospital stays, and sickness, and doc offices, and everything else...we get to leave that all behind and have a stress free vacation.  This is our first vacation ever and its just the best kind of vacation to have!!!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

JWCJ said:


> I think that pretty much sums up how today is going. Ugh.
> Could use some anti-sniffle vibes heading in this direction, please. Ja is home with a runny nose and is feeling just good enough to drive me up the wall and just bad enough to make me want to snuggle her nonstop.



Sending good vibes your way 
Totally understand Emma just got over Strep Throat.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Making our Disney shirts tonight 
Pics to come  Getting things together for our trip and my husband thinks I have gone a little bonkers....well, I have


----------



## maroo

I think I am caught up!!!  At least with the lists on the first post here!  

I have added a BUNCH of links to threads - so you guys visit around and post on each others so that you can all meet and hang out!   I won't put the list of all that I added because there are so many new ones that you should all go check them all out.  

I have answered all of my PM's and put links where people asked - and I went through this thread and tried to catch most of you guys and put your trips on the first page, too...

And I went through the Pre-Trippie reports to try to pull some off from over there, too...

So...IF I missed you (I am SOOOOOO sorry if I did!)...then PM me so that I will know to add you (I will clean out my PM box before I go to bed)...

I won't be on any social media tomorrow, but I will be back on Thursday!


----------



## Jakentysmom

I need help from those who have gone to the parks!!!  Which parks are full day and which parks are half a day??  I dont know what parks are half a day and which ones are full days?  I dont want to plan a full day for a park that will take us half a day!  Or plan for half a day and we miss out on a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Jakentysmom

maroo said:


> I think I am caught up!!!  At least with the lists on the first post here!
> 
> I have added a BUNCH of links to threads - so you guys visit around and post on each others so that you can all meet and hang out!   I won't put the list of all that I added because there are so many new ones that you should all go check them all out.
> 
> I have answered all of my PM's and put links where people asked - and I went through this thread and tried to catch most of you guys and put your trips on the first page, too...
> 
> And I went through the Pre-Trippie reports to try to pull some off from over there, too...
> 
> So...IF I missed you (I am SOOOOOO sorry if I did!)...then PM me so that I will know to add you (I will clean out my PM box before I go to bed)...
> 
> I won't be on any social media tomorrow, but I will be back on Thursday!




Looks great!!  Thanks


----------



## JWCJ

Jakentysmom said:
			
		

> I need help from those who have gone to the parks!!!  Which parks are full day and which parks are half a day??  I dont know what parks are half a day and which ones are full days?  I dont want to plan a full day for a park that will take us half a day!  Or plan for half a day and we miss out on a bunch of stuff.



We're buying an extra day. Many people say AK is half day, but I doubt that with my nature girls. So we'll do full days Epcot (breakfast w/ Princesses, tour, back to GKTW, hopefully hop to MK for parade/fireworks), MK, and AK. HS might only be half, but then we'll hop to whatever our favourite was for the rest of the day. I should update itinerary on our PTR...


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks Maroo! You are amazing!  Missed me though on the list ;-)


----------



## Lilfoot93

maroo said:


> I think I am caught up!!!  At least with the lists on the first post here!
> 
> I have added a BUNCH of links to threads - so you guys visit around and post on each others so that you can all meet and hang out!   I won't put the list of all that I added because there are so many new ones that you should all go check them all out.
> 
> I have answered all of my PM's and put links where people asked - and I went through this thread and tried to catch most of you guys and put your trips on the first page, too...
> 
> And I went through the Pre-Trippie reports to try to pull some off from over there, too...
> 
> So...IF I missed you (I am SOOOOOO sorry if I did!)...then PM me so that I will know to add you (I will clean out my PM box before I go to bed)...
> 
> I won't be on any social media tomorrow, but I will be back on Thursday!



Thanks Maroo!


----------



## angel's momma

LittleEsmom said:


> Making our Disney shirts tonight
> Pics to come  Getting things together for our trip and my husband thinks I have gone a little bonkers....well, I have



Looking forward to seeing the shirts.   It's fun to be bonkers when getting ready for the trip 




Thank you *maroo*.    I'm praying that you find someone to hand the thread off to.






Jakentysmom said:


> I need help from those who have gone to the parks!!!  Which parks are full day and which parks are half a day??  I dont know what parks are half a day and which ones are full days?  I dont want to plan a full day for a park that will take us half a day!  Or plan for half a day and we miss out on a bunch of stuff.



It's really hard Britney, cause it really does depend on your family.  None of the parks are half days for us, and even after several trips, there's things we still haven't done in each park.  We didn't do all 4 parks on every trip though, and still had a wonderful time.  You'll have a wonderful time too, just prioritize what you want to do the most.


----------



## Mom2M07

Question for those previous Wish families with wheelchairs ....

Maddie has several different adaptive chairs/strollers, due to her varying needs on any given day. We have a Convaid Cruiser (for her "I'm feeling pretty good, but need some support so that I don't crash" days), a Snug Seat Stingray (large, adaptive stroller/wheelchair with all the supports she needs for her "can't stay awake or lift my head" days) and just got a second-hand Quickie Kidz manual chair that she is beginning to learn how to self-propel. Originally, I assumed that we'd bring the Convaid, since it folds easily and has moderate support for her. But it doesn't recline at all, and she'll have times that she really does need to rest. The Quickie manual chair is out, since it doesn't have enough support to account for her tired days. So then I'm left with with Stingray, which is super supportive, tilts, reclines, and has everything that she needs. It's a bit overkill for her "good days" but perfect for her "low battery days." But it's heavy and huge and cumbersome to handle. We would definitely need to gate check it. So, I guess my question is should we bring the Stingray chair, gate check it, and just deal with the heavy, cumboersome nature of it? Should we bring the Convaid, which is much easier to handle and would be fine for anytime that she doesn't need to fully recline? Or should we rent a regular, reclining, jogging type stroller, which would probably be ok (she's small enough for a regular stroller) but that we wouldn't have available at the airport if we need it and wouldn't have all the supportive features of her adaptive chairs?  For those who gate-checked wheelchairs, did they get damaged?  That's one of our big concerns, since this is the chair we'll have for the next few years.

Also, I know I shouldn't worry about what people think, but would it be odd to see a child who looks relatively normal and energetic on a "good day" using a chair that obviously has a lot of supports (laterals, harness, etc.)?


----------



## Jakentysmom

Mom2M07 said:


> Question for those previous Wish families with wheelchairs ....
> 
> Maddie has several different adaptive chairs/strollers, due to her varying needs on any given day. We have a Convaid Cruiser (for her "I'm feeling pretty good, but need some support so that I don't crash" days), a Snug Seat Stingray (large, adaptive stroller/wheelchair with all the supports she needs for her "can't stay awake or lift my head" days) and just got a second-hand Quickie Kidz manual chair that she is beginning to learn how to self-propel. Originally, I assumed that we'd bring the Convaid, since it folds easily and has moderate support for her. But it doesn't recline at all, and she'll have times that she really does need to rest. The Quickie manual chair is out, since it doesn't have enough support to account for her tired days. So then I'm left with with Stingray, which is super supportive, tilts, reclines, and has everything that she needs. It's a bit overkill for her "good days" but perfect for her "low battery days." But it's heavy and huge and cumbersome to handle. We would definitely need to gate check it. So, I guess my question is should we bring the Stingray chair, gate check it, and just deal with the heavy, cumboersome nature of it? Should we bring the Convaid, which is much easier to handle and would be fine for anytime that she doesn't need to fully recline? Or should we rent a regular, reclining, jogging type stroller, which would probably be ok (she's small enough for a regular stroller) but that we wouldn't have available at the airport if we need it and wouldn't have all the supportive features of her adaptive chairs?  For those who gate-checked wheelchairs, did they get damaged?  That's one of our big concerns, since this is the chair we'll have for the next few years.
> 
> Also, I know I shouldn't worry about what people think, but would it be odd to see a child who looks relatively normal and energetic on a "good day" using a chair that obviously has a lot of supports (laterals, harness, etc.)?



Ohh thats a hard one!!  We have a convaid ez rider and it is probably about the same as yours.  Doesnt recline or anything.  But for Jacob-its perfect for him.  But for your girl...I would do the big chair.  Yes its big and bulky, but you will be kicking yourself on the days that she has low energy.  Just my .2


----------



## Kktraylor

Missed me on the list too.


----------



## kalimom6

Jakentysmom said:


> I need help from those who have gone to the parks!!!  Which parks are full day and which parks are half a day??  I dont know what parks are half a day and which ones are full days?  I dont want to plan a full day for a park that will take us half a day!  Or plan for half a day and we miss out on a bunch of stuff.



We only lasted 3 hours at AK.  A few of the rides were down when we were there, although we could have waited, they were just temporary at that time.  But so many people were waiting and the kids just wanted to go to GKTW and swim.  I agree with PP, it all depends on your family and, even, how the day goes.  We actually wish we would have done Busch Gardens instead of AK.


----------



## Jakentysmom

kalimom6 said:


> We only lasted 3 hours at AK.  A few of the rides were down when we were there, although we could have waited, they were just temporary at that time.  But so many people were waiting and the kids just wanted to go to GKTW and swim.  I agree with PP, it all depends on your family and, even, how the day goes.  We actually wish we would have done Busch Gardens instead of AK.



Yeah I was thinking that AK is def a half a day park.  All my kids really would like to do is go on the safari thing.  We are going to eat at Tuskers in the morning so hopefully we can be on the first safari and get out of there at a good time.


----------



## nuts4wdw

Hi, we are getting excited 93 days!!!!! I am trying to recover from the last week. Prescott has been sick and ended up in ER with viral pneumonia. Yuck! But I think he is on the mend. So, I am starting to make list after list after list! I think the planning has been such a stress relief! So not much going on Make a Wish- wise, just having fun planning. 

Maroo- Thanks so much for updating everything. However, I didn't see us on the list. Thanks!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I just tried to pm you and your box is already full! You are one popular woman!!

Please pm me if ya get a chance!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Our son is a previous Wish tripper. I personally would take whatever is more comfortable for her to get through her days "assuming" there are going to be tough days for her due to the increased energy she will use at times. I would rather be prepared then not be prepared and she not have what she needs. I would bring the stingray.

As far as what people think we didn't really care lol. And believe me we did get looks and stares when our son would get up out of his Zippy lite wheelchair and walk. And we are used to that because he uses his wheelchair mostly only when alot of walking is involved. There were times he walked and there were times he rode. It made him to be able to reserve his energy for the more important things he wanted to do. 




Mom2M07 said:


> Question for those previous Wish families with wheelchairs ....
> 
> Maddie has several different adaptive chairs/strollers, due to her varying needs on any given day. We have a Convaid Cruiser (for her "I'm feeling pretty good, but need some support so that I don't crash" days), a Snug Seat Stingray (large, adaptive stroller/wheelchair with all the supports she needs for her "can't stay awake or lift my head" days) and just got a second-hand Quickie Kidz manual chair that she is beginning to learn how to self-propel. Originally, I assumed that we'd bring the Convaid, since it folds easily and has moderate support for her. But it doesn't recline at all, and she'll have times that she really does need to rest. The Quickie manual chair is out, since it doesn't have enough support to account for her tired days. So then I'm left with with Stingray, which is super supportive, tilts, reclines, and has everything that she needs. It's a bit overkill for her "good days" but perfect for her "low battery days." But it's heavy and huge and cumbersome to handle. We would definitely need to gate check it. So, I guess my question is should we bring the Stingray chair, gate check it, and just deal with the heavy, cumboersome nature of it? Should we bring the Convaid, which is much easier to handle and would be fine for anytime that she doesn't need to fully recline? Or should we rent a regular, reclining, jogging type stroller, which would probably be ok (she's small enough for a regular stroller) but that we wouldn't have available at the airport if we need it and wouldn't have all the supportive features of her adaptive chairs?  For those who gate-checked wheelchairs, did they get damaged?  That's one of our big concerns, since this is the chair we'll have for the next few years.
> 
> Also, I know I shouldn't worry about what people think, but would it be odd to see a child who looks relatively normal and energetic on a "good day" using a chair that obviously has a lot of supports (laterals, harness, etc.)?


----------



## angel's momma

*We have dates *  Cruise is 4/14-18, and we added on wdw 4/18-25.


----------



## uk mum

Hi...thought I would join in as my daughter has been granted a wish to disney in june......we are so excited and have already started counting the days..  xx


----------



## angel's momma

uk mum


----------



## angel's momma

Just curious about how much involvement everyone's wish granters have had in their process. 

Ours called to set up the meeting to hear Angel's wish (and had the meeting of course), and called the day after Christmas to say that her wish was being granted.  That's the last we've heard from her, and the wish coordinator has handled everything since.


----------



## Lilfoot93

angel's momma said:


> *We have dates *  Cruise is 4/14-18, and we added on wdw 4/18-25.



I'm so glad the wait is over and you FINALLY have dates I am so happy for you guys



uk mum said:


> Hi...thought I would join in as my daughter has been granted a wish to disney in june......we are so excited and have already started counting the days..  xx







angel's momma said:


> Just curious about how much involvement everyone's wish granters have had in their process.
> 
> Ours called to set up the meeting to hear Angel's wish (and had the meeting of course), and called the day after Christmas to say that her wish was being granted.  That's the last we've heard from her, and the wish coordinator has handled everything since.



We haven't heard much from ours either. We heard from them last May to set up an appt to meet with Trev then they called in early July to say his wish was granted then we did not hear from them until recently when we got our dates. I think it was late Jan/early Feb? They then called us a couple weeks ago for flight info as my Dad is going with us so we needed that early. Not sure if that is normal or not but that has been our experience! I know our wish grantors have a few other families they are working with too. 

Jackie


----------



## JWCJ

angel's momma said:


> Just curious about how much involvement everyone's wish granters have had in their process.
> 
> Ours called to set up the meeting to hear Angel's wish (and had the meeting of course), and called the day after Christmas to say that her wish was being granted.  That's the last we've heard from her, and the wish coordinator has handled everything since.



We met our grantor (the person who interviewed Ja was different) once a month ago, so she could meet the girls and discuss a few logistics.  The coordinator has been handling all the bookings for us since then.
The grantor SAID that she'd be in contact once a month or so, until the month before. She's creating a fun countdown for the last month, so I assume we'll hear from her regularly as that happens.


----------



## angel's momma

Lilfoot93 said:


> I'm so glad the wait is over and you FINALLY have dates I am so happy for you guys
> 
> We haven't heard much from ours either. We heard from them last May to set up an appt to meet with Trev then they called in early July to say his wish was granted then we did not hear from them until recently when we got our dates. I think it was late Jan/early Feb? They then called us a couple weeks ago for flight info as my Dad is going with us so we needed that early. Not sure if that is normal or not but that has been our experience! I know our wish grantors have a few other families they are working with too.
> 
> Jackie





JWCJ said:


> We met our grantor (the person who interviewed Ja was different) once a month ago, so she could meet the girls and discuss a few logistics.  The coordinator has been handling all the bookings for us since then.
> The grantor SAID that she'd be in contact once a month or so, until the month before. She's creating a fun countdown for the last month, so I assume we'll hear from her regularly as that happens.



Thanks Jackie & Jo. 

What you described Jackie, is what I was expecting - that the wish granter would contact us with that info.  Instead it's been our coordinator, and she told me she'll get our itinerary to us, and then confirm everything again close to the trip.  The granters haven't been mentioned.


----------



## Mom2M07

uk mum said:


> Hi...thought I would join in as my daughter has been granted a wish to disney in june......we are so excited and have already started counting the days..  xx



Welcome! How exciting for your daughter!


----------



## LittleEsmom

uk mum said:


> Hi...thought I would join in as my daughter has been granted a wish to disney in june......we are so excited and have already started counting the days..  xx



Yay WELCOME


----------



## LittleEsmom

angel's momma said:


> *We have dates *  Cruise is 4/14-18, and we added on wdw 4/18-25.



so HAPPY for your dates


----------



## uk mum

Thanks...we r so excited....93 days till we leave !! We r still trying to sort some bits out as our daughter is tpn dependant and can't eat or drink so charecter meals etc aren't really a good idea but I'm sure we will have an amaxing time...


----------



## LittleEsmom

[/IMG]
Close-up of our shirt image 





[/IMG]
We will be sporting these on our way to GKTW/Disney


----------



## Mom2M07

angel's momma said:


> *We have dates *  Cruise is 4/14-18, and we added on wdw 4/18-25.



Ok ... I'm jealous! Happy for you guys, since I know you've been waiting awhile for dates and had crazy complications. But jealous b/c I want our dates SO badly


----------



## Jakentysmom

Christi-  woohoo for dates!!!  We will be there the same time!!!  Where are you guys staying?  Also, we heard from our wish granters one time when they came over.  Then we are going to a hockey game with them next weekend.  But that was decided when they came over because Jacob is a big fan and their company just happen to have tickets.  I have not heard from them since and that was last month.  But I emailed asking for an update and he did not even say a word to me...just forwarded the email convo he had with the wish manager.  

Dana- those shirts are AWESOME!!  Turned out very nice!


----------



## NEmel

So happy for you and Angel Christi!!!

We have had a lot of contact with our wish granters.  One did a photo shoot for the boys and the other and I talk quite a bit.  Everytime I have a question I usually email them.   A couple of times I have emailed the MAW coordinator.  Both are young so they are a lot of fun, plus it it one of their first wishes so pretty special for her.  They have both been great and I plan on staying in contact with them.


----------



## angel's momma

LittleEsmom said:


> so HAPPY for your dates



Thank you 



uk mum said:


> Thanks...we r so excited....93 days till we leave !! We r still trying to sort some bits out as our daughter is tpn dependant and can't eat or drink so charecter meals etc aren't really a good idea but I'm sure we will have an amaxing time...



Yes, you will 



Mom2M07 said:


> Ok ... I'm jealous! Happy for you guys, since I know you've been waiting awhile for dates and had crazy complications. But jealous b/c I want our dates SO badly



  Thank you   I totally understand   Hope you get your dates soon 



Jakentysmom said:


> Christi-  woohoo for dates!!!  We will be there the same time!!!  Where are you guys staying?  Also, we heard from our wish granters one time when they came over.  Then we are going to a hockey game with them next weekend.  But that was decided when they came over because Jacob is a big fan and their company just happen to have tickets.  I have not heard from them since and that was last month.  But I emailed asking for an update and he did not even say a word to me...just forwarded the email convo he had with the wish manager.



Thank you   I noticed that we overlap   We're staying at Pop, that's where we've always stayed.  Have a great time at the hockey game 



NEmel said:


> So happy for you and Angel Christi!!!
> 
> We have had a lot of contact with our wish granters.  One did a photo shoot for the boys and the other and I talk quite a bit.  Everytime I have a question I usually email them.   A couple of times I have emailed the MAW coordinator.  Both are young so they are a lot of fun, plus it it one of their first wishes so pretty special for her.  They have both been great and I plan on staying in contact with them.



Thank you   I knew that you've had a lot of contact with yours, and with your chapter, which is so wonderful.   

I just thought that our wish coordinator is doing things that I thought the wish granter usually took care of.


----------



## momma31

Hello,
I am new to the board.  I came across this board trying to find information about an upcoming disney trip through MAW.  My dd was granted a wish for disney world.  I am a big planner.  Thing only thing i have been told is that my dd trip will be in april.  We have never been to disney so I do not know what to expect. What will the weather be like? What do i need to bring with us? How much money should I save? Should i take her wheelchair or her medical stroller?  Sorry for alll the questions, I am a person that likes to know about everything and in this I know nothing lol.


----------



## angel's momma

momma31  Yay that DD is getting her wish  
I'm up way later than I should be, but I'll be back later to try to answer your questions - I'm guessing somone will answer before then though


----------



## Mom2M07

momma31 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the board.  I came across this board trying to find information about an upcoming disney trip through MAW.  My dd was granted a wish for disney world.  I am a big planner.  Thing only thing i have been told is that my dd trip will be in april.  We have never been to disney so I do not know what to expect. What will the weather be like? What do i need to bring with us? How much money should I save? Should i take her wheelchair or her medical stroller?  Sorry for alll the questions, I am a person that likes to know about everything and in this I know nothing lol.



We actually haven't gone on our MAW trip yet (we're hoping for late April to mid-May for us) but think I can answer some of your questions. The weather should be nice .... hot (70s to upper 80s), but not terribly so. There will be some rain, as there always is in FL, but nothing that should last long or interrupt your vacation. Are you staying at GKTW? If so, youll have a washer/dryer in your unit. You'll need to bring clothes, toiletries, any and all medical supplies that your daughter requires, extra space to bring home special goodies, etc. MAW will give you spending money. I don't know how much they give (depends on lots of factors, I think) but it should be enough to cover food and expenses and give you all a good time. If you plan lots of character meals or special experiences, you may need more money than they provide, but you should be fine for basic expenses with a few extra treats.  As far as medical stroller vs. wheelchair - we are still trying to answer that same question! How old is your daughter? What are her needs, support-wise? I'd bring whatever supports her best and is most comfortable. I know that my daughter fatigues quickly, so we need to plan for the worst and expect the best for her! We'll probably bring our wheelchair, but if your medical stroller gives enough support, you may find that easier to manage.

So happy to hear that your daughter is receiving her wish!


----------



## Kirlinale

Mom2M07 said:


> Question for those previous Wish families with wheelchairs ....
> 
> Maddie has several different adaptive chairs/strollers, due to her varying needs on any given day. We have a Convaid Cruiser (for her "I'm feeling pretty good, but need some support so that I don't crash" days), a Snug Seat Stingray (large, adaptive stroller/wheelchair with all the supports she needs for her "can't stay awake or lift my head" days) and just got a second-hand Quickie Kidz manual chair that she is beginning to learn how to self-propel. Originally, I assumed that we'd bring the Convaid, since it folds easily and has moderate support for her. But it doesn't recline at all, and she'll have times that she really does need to rest. The Quickie manual chair is out, since it doesn't have enough support to account for her tired days. So then I'm left with with Stingray, which is super supportive, tilts, reclines, and has everything that she needs. It's a bit overkill for her "good days" but perfect for her "low battery days." But it's heavy and huge and cumbersome to handle. We would definitely need to gate check it. So, I guess my question is should we bring the Stingray chair, gate check it, and just deal with the heavy, cumboersome nature of it? Should we bring the Convaid, which is much easier to handle and would be fine for anytime that she doesn't need to fully recline? Or should we rent a regular, reclining, jogging type stroller, which would probably be ok (she's small enough for a regular stroller) but that we wouldn't have available at the airport if we need it and wouldn't have all the supportive features of her adaptive chairs?  For those who gate-checked wheelchairs, did they get damaged?  That's one of our big concerns, since this is the chair we'll have for the next few years.
> 
> Also, I know I shouldn't worry about what people think, but would it be odd to see a child who looks relatively normal and energetic on a "good day" using a chair that obviously has a lot of supports (laterals, harness, etc.)?





Firstly - don't give a hoot what ANYONE thinks..  

I've been to WDW and DL 7 times since Kira was born.. She was  4 months old our first trip...  Just a quick medical orientation - Kira has a brain tumor, epilepsy (intractible due to unreated cortical dysplasia) Completed 2 1/2 years of chemo when she was three - Crainiotomy (open brain surgery) when she was three when her Brainstem tumor was determined to be inoperable. Has had numerous hosptial stays in ICU for status seizures - some lasting weeks - Has at least one seizure a day to 100's depending on day - takes 4 seizure meds w/ moderate control - is in surgical review for possible removal of the dysplasia - She is also developmentally delayed, has some physical disabilities as well as some behaviour - That's just the short list... 

That being said - Her needs change daily - sometimes she needs a wheelchair , sometimes not, sometimes she looks and appears totally typical and sometimes not...  We have had varying issues at WDW w/wheelchairs and strollers so I will try to help you best I can ...

When she was an infant - this was not an issue... 

When she was three - we used a regular stoller but got a 'stroller as a Wheelchair' tag for her - we also had an umbrella stroller for those 'good' days and getting around to short trips to downtown disney, dinner, the resort...

Our next trip we took our McClaren Special needs stroller chair - This was good but it did not allow for her to rest a it only had a slight recline.  It was light and easy to use - and had no problems with Gate Checking it.. This was the easiest one to use - but at the same time - got a lot of questions from CM's as to whether or not it was a 'Wheel Chair' which got annoying .

The next two trips we took an umbrella stroller for the quick trips around resort , dinner etc.. and her Safari Tilt in Space (my all time favorite chair) - however, the Safari is a pain in the butt to lug around  did not fit easy in the trunk of rental cars - and we did not by the carrier case for it so it got banged up gate checking it - BUT having something that FULLY reclined was more valuable - Kira needed to rest , especially after seizures - which with any other chair would require us going back to a room or lounge .. having her able to sleep in the chair allowed us to stay and enjoy our time.. BUT it was a pain to manuveur through  the crowds when reclined.. and it was very big to handle... If she was smaller I would have rented a Jogging Stroller which would be easier and give more shade and storage - plus you would not risk the airline issues or having to lug it all over.. I know MAW can help secure rentals ... 

Our last is the Convaid Cruiser Meto - Which I have now and I love .. it's light, easy to use , and comfortable - but does not recline.. which I miss... she no longer fits her safari so we donated it and I am now looking at other options... 

Kira has had good days and bad at WDW and DL and it was totally necessary to have options... 

If I were to do it again -

I would bring the lightest , easiest chair you can .. McClaren type or Convaid ... Rent a Jogging Stroller (two seater if you can so you can put a pillow and some extra stoage )  With the MAW Gac and Stroller as a WC tag you should have no problems.. At the airport having a light stroller a blessing and a cheaper one incase of damage...  We have used the accessible in airport transportaion (golf carts)  for the bad days - used the light chairs for the good ones..

For our MAW trip ... We are going on the Disney Dream - then a few days a Universal (extention) .. was going t do Disney parks but our older kids want to go to Universal and it's better on my wallet... 

I am taking her Metro Chair for the Cruise , airports and light travel. I am looking into renting a reclining chair or larger chair for the universal part of the trip ..   

If your child is small enough a Wagon could work out well too... 

HAve a great trip!!!
Nicole


----------



## Kktraylor

Found out good news today...because Ava's IQ identifies her as "exceptionally gifted", they're sending out a gifted teacher for her. Now I don't have to stress about no doing enough. . Other than that...nothing new. We haven't heard anything on our dates, which means we can't really  make plans for the rest o our family yet. We haven't figured out how we'll get the money yet anyway.  Lol
Kristy


----------



## esbelcher99

We are going on our MAW trip the last week of march. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Resort, not GKTW. My question is, will we still be eligible for the same perks inside the park as the gktw families. Also, will we be able to visit gktw?


----------



## JWCJ

Ja's wish grantor's ears must have been burning, because last night I received an email from her   She sent some cute certificates confirming our Akershus, 'Ohana, and BBB reservations.  She said there's also something in the mail for Ja's birthday.




momma31 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the board.  I came across this board trying to find information about an upcoming disney trip through MAW.  My dd was granted a wish for disney world.  I am a big planner.  Thing only thing i have been told is that my dd trip will be in april.  We have never been to disney so I do not know what to expect. What will the weather be like? What do i need to bring with us? How much money should I save? Should i take her wheelchair or her medical stroller?  Sorry for alll the questions, I am a person that likes to know about everything and in this I know nothing lol.



Yay for a wish! We'll be there April 27 - May 4   The weather better be nice, because I want to go to the beach, darnnit!!
I've found that reading people's trip reports have really helped with figuring out what to expect.  




Kktraylor said:


> Found out good news today...because Ava's IQ identifies her as "exceptionally gifted", they're sending out a gifted teacher for her. Now I don't have to stress about no doing enough. . Other than that...nothing new. We haven't heard anything on our dates, which means we can't really  make plans for the rest o our family yet. We haven't figured out how we'll get the money yet anyway.  Lol
> Kristy



That is spectacular about the gifted teacher!
Hope you get dates soon so you can figure things out.




esbelcher99 said:


> We are going on our MAW trip the last week of march. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Resort, not GKTW. My question is, will we still be eligible for the same perks inside the park as the gktw families. Also, will we be able to visit gktw?



Yes, you'll be able to visit GKTW. If we weren't at the village, AKR is where I would have loved to stay.  You must be getting excited with the trip so close!


----------



## esbelcher99

JWCJ said:


> Ja's wish grantor's ears must have been burning, because last night I received an email from her   She sent some cute certificates confirming our Akershus, 'Ohana, and BBB reservations.  She said there's also something in the mail for Ja's birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for a wish! We'll be there April 27 - May 4   The weather better be nice, because I want to go to the beach, darnnit!!
> I've found that reading people's trip reports have really helped with figuring out what to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is spectacular about the gifted teacher!
> Hope you get dates soon so you can figure things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you'll be able to visit GKTW. If we weren't at the village, AKR is where I would have loved to stay.  You must be getting excited with the trip so close!



We are very excited! Just found out today when we are going so we are trying to start planning


----------



## kalimom6

esbelcher99 said:


> We are going on our MAW trip the last week of march. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Resort, not GKTW. My question is, will we still be eligible for the same perks inside the park as the gktw families. Also, will we be able to visit gktw?



I think I read a trip report recently where they stayed on wdw property but went to GKTW for their orientation/tickets.  If GKTW is full people do have to stay elsewhere. Beings your trip is coming up I would contact GKTW with your questions.


----------



## LittleEsmom

esbelcher99 said:


> We are going on our MAW trip the last week of march. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Resort, not GKTW. My question is, will we still be eligible for the same perks inside the park as the gktw families. Also, will we be able to visit gktw?



We will be there March 23-29!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> Found out good news today...because Ava's IQ identifies her as "exceptionally gifted", they're sending out a gifted teacher for her. Now I don't have to stress about no doing enough. . Other than that...nothing new. We haven't heard anything on our dates, which means we can't really  make plans for the rest o our family yet. We haven't figured out how we'll get the money yet anyway.  Lol
> Kristy



YAY for the gifted teacher
Praying you find out your dates really soon


----------



## angel's momma

esbelcher99



JWCJ said:


> Ja's wish grantor's ears must have been burning, because last night I received an email from her   She sent some cute certificates confirming our Akershus, 'Ohana, and BBB reservations.  She said there's also something in the mail for Ja's birthday.



Yay!   I especially love Ohana


----------



## NEmel

esbelcher99 said:


> We are going on our MAW trip the last week of march. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Resort, not GKTW. My question is, will we still be eligible for the same perks inside the park as the gktw families. Also, will we be able to visit gktw?




Welcome!!   AK looks amazing can't wait to hear more about your trip!


----------



## taimie

we are so excited. we received our flight literary in the mail last week. The trip now feels real. Our coordinator said we will receive everything in the mail about a week be for we leave. SO excited. 
Just wondering how come some wish coordinators come to the home and others don't? We had to meet MAW in another town, and the person we meet then is not our coordinator. I have only spoke to her on the phone. Another family from the same town as us has their coordinator coming to their house. They have the same wish as us too by the way. It is the same person. So I was just wondering. 
we are so ready and excited for this trip!!!!  
Taimie


----------



## angel's momma

Yay for the flight info Taimie


----------



## blessedmom4

*Maroo,* I PM'd you a while back that I FINALLY finished Lisa's TR (Just have a few tidbits I want to add). I think you have Lisa's PTR linked, but not our TR, if you want to add it for me. THANK YOU from tthe bottom of my heart for ALL you have done for so many wish families!
*
I want to say WELCOME to all of the new wishtrippers I haven't had a chance to say hi to and invite you over to my newest thread "Oops, She Did It Again." There is a party going on to celebrate my Princess' TENTH birthday!  Come on over, say hello and join in the fun. EVERYBODY is welcome both old friends and friends not yet met! *


----------



## Mom2M07

I think we're close to getting our dates! On Friday, our wish granter told us that they were "almost" ready to schedule our trip and wanted to confirm our first choice for dates. We gave her our preference and she's going to let MAW know tomorrow. I'm hoping that we'll have our dates sometime this week. Nana is coming with us, too!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Mom2M07 said:


> I think we're close to getting our dates! On Friday, our wish granter told us that they were "almost" ready to schedule our trip and wanted to confirm our first choice for dates. We gave her our preference and she's going to let MAW know tomorrow. I'm hoping that we'll have our dates sometime this week. Nana is coming with us, too!



Super excited for you and your family


----------



## LittleEsmom

2 weeks and 6 days till we leave
 I feel like I have nothing done but don't know what else I need to do!
 It will all work out though...
Yay for all who are getting geared up to go like us and everyone in between


----------



## taimie

my husband was looking at Universal Studios today for Princess Alexa's MAW trip in April..  he saw an all you can eat food  deal they have there.  Do you all think it is worth it to buy that?  He like to eat


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Have him look at the details.  It is mostly burgers or fried chicken.


----------



## Kktraylor

I just need to rant a little. I feel like we just can't catch a break. My husbands truck died a few months ago so he's been carpooling to work. Then today, our 15 passenger can blew a head gasket. No telling how much money we'll have to sink into it to get it running.  To top it off, Ava is running 104 fever, so I think we may have to hitch a ride to the ER. Thankfully, a friend of mine brought two of the kid to their baseball practice today and hopefully I can find baseball rides for the others until we get this fixed.


----------



## Mom2M07

Kktraylor said:


> I just need to rant a little. I feel like we just can't catch a break. My husbands truck died a few months ago so he's been carpooling to work. Then today, our 15 passenger can blew a head gasket. No telling how much money we'll have to sink into it to get it running.  To top it off, Ava is running 104 fever, so I think we may have to hitch a ride to the ER. Thankfully, a friend of mine brought two of the kid to their baseball practice today and hopefully I can find baseball rides for the others until we get this fixed.



Hugs. I think we've all had runs of bad luck like that. Hope Ava can avoid the ER and the kids can get where they need to go.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

Can someone please add us to the trip for 2013?  We are headed to Disneyland in July.  We still have some time to go but we are beginning to countdown!!

I think I finally even learned how to add the PTR in my signature!!!

Mommy, I want to see Carsland, Tycen's MAW PTR

Thanks so much!!  We are excited to share this adventure with others who have experienced it.  

Kristi


----------



## angel's momma

Yay *Dana* 

So sorry *Kristy*   Many hugs & prayers.  We know how frustrating it is when everything starts going wrong at once.  I hope Ava is feeling better, and didn't need to go to the ER.

Yay for making the link *Kristi*  It's not in your signature yet though - you need to go to your Control Panel to add it to your signature.


----------



## Jakentysmom

Ok, I have a question about the park tickets we get through GKTW.  What is the # of days of passes we get?  Is it just one day for universal and sea world? Are all the Disney theme parks (epcot, MK, HS, AK) on one pass?  So if we get a 2 or 3 day pass we have that many days to go to all of those parks?  

I am just trying to plan my days and get my ADR's done before the end of the week.


----------



## Mom2M07

Jakentysmom said:


> Ok, I have a question about the park tickets we get through GKTW.  What is the # of days of passes we get?  Is it just one day for universal and sea world? Are all the Disney theme parks (epcot, MK, HS, AK) on one pass?  So if we get a 2 or 3 day pass we have that many days to go to all of those parks?
> 
> I am just trying to plan my days and get my ADR's done before the end of the week.



You get two days to Universal (and can switch between parks on each day), 1 day to Sea World, and 3 days to WDW (again, you can switch between parks on each day). So you have 3 WDW days to visit all 4 parks.


----------



## Jakentysmom

AHHH!!!!  We just got a call from the wish manager and she said that GKTW is BOOKED!!!  So we will not be able to stay there!!  I am kinda upset.  I was SO EXCITED to stay there!  I know we can still visit and stuff but its not the same  has anyone NOT stayed at GKTW and still had a great time?


----------



## Mom2M07

Jakentysmom said:


> AHHH!!!!  We just got a call from the wish manager and she said that GKTW is BOOKED!!!  So we will not be able to stay there!!  I am kinda upset.  I was SO EXCITED to stay there!  I know we can still visit and stuff but its not the same  has anyone NOT stayed at GKTW and still had a great time?



Oh no! Any idea where you'll be staying? All of the Disney resorts are really nice. Can you alter your dates at all so that you can stay at GKTW? If not, I'm sure you'll still have a great time (and be much closer to the parks, too).


----------



## Jakentysmom

Mom2M07 said:


> Oh no! Any idea where you'll be staying? All of the Disney resorts are really nice. Can you alter your dates at all so that you can stay at GKTW? If not, I'm sure you'll still have a great time (and be much closer to the parks, too).



No clue where we are staying.  She sent an email to my hubby saying that we couldnt stay so he called her and she said that she was booking flights and the hotel today.  So I should know later tonight.  We could alter the dates but it would be MUCH later in the year and we dont want to wait that long.  With Jakes disease I have no idea how he is going to be in 6 months or so.  We want to go now while he is stable and good and can have a good time.  I am excited that we will be right on the park property so we can take breaks if needed.  I am just sad to miss the GKTW stuff.  I know we can still go there...but its not as easy as it would be if we stayed there.


----------



## KaylaM

Jakentysmom said:


> AHHH!!!!  We just got a call from the wish manager and she said that GKTW is BOOKED!!!  So we will not be able to stay there!!  I am kinda upset.  I was SO EXCITED to stay there!  I know we can still visit and stuff but its not the same  has anyone NOT stayed at GKTW and still had a great time?



we had that same problem so we just changed the dates of our trip so we could stay at the village. they said you need to stay at the village as this is the only time you will be able to and its worth changing the dates. i can't imagine any other way. it was amazing! there is so much that goes on with just the villa you stay in (gifts left there for kids daily, christmas tree, laundry , cuteness, relaxing, roomy, etc. 

so sorry to hear that. hope it works out. best of luck.


----------



## KaylaM

Jakentysmom said:


> No clue where we are staying.  She sent an email to my hubby saying that we couldnt stay so he called her and she said that she was booking flights and the hotel today.  So I should know later tonight.  We could alter the dates but it would be MUCH later in the year and we dont want to wait that long.  With Jakes disease I have no idea how he is going to be in 6 months or so.  We want to go now while he is stable and good and can have a good time.  I am excited that we will be right on the park property so we can take breaks if needed.  I am just sad to miss the GKTW stuff.  I know we can still go there...but its not as easy as it would be if we stayed there.



 that is too bad.. we took the chance of waiting so we could stay there which meant not knowing how she would be and we almost had to cancel the trip, but she ended up going and she ended up being okay. good luck!! look at the schedule for what is happening at GKTW and choose your day on the activities you want to do.  you will still have a wonderful time! that will be nice to stay in park quarters and not have to deal with the drive to from village. that was kind of stressful for us.


----------



## 2012bella13

We just got back from our return trip to Disney World, we stayed on site at AOA. We went to Give Kids The World wednesday evening, DD had a wonderful time, she rode the Merry Go Round 4 times, did not want to get off, the Train, & every little ride they had, she loved it!! They were having Christmas that night (they changed it for that week), we looked for her star, bought some things in the gift shop & had icecream. I wished we had more time to go out to the village every evening. It is such an awesome place, we will look forward to another visit when we can.


----------



## Mom2M07

Jakentysmom said:


> No clue where we are staying.  She sent an email to my hubby saying that we couldnt stay so he called her and she said that she was booking flights and the hotel today.  So I should know later tonight.  We could alter the dates but it would be MUCH later in the year and we dont want to wait that long.  With Jakes disease I have no idea how he is going to be in 6 months or so.  We want to go now while he is stable and good and can have a good time.  I am excited that we will be right on the park property so we can take breaks if needed.  I am just sad to miss the GKTW stuff.  I know we can still go there...but its not as easy as it would be if we stayed there.



As a fellow "mito mom" I know how you feel about the unpredictability of the disease. Our chapter only schedules trips for dates that GKTW has availability, which means that we may not get the dates we want. We can't travel in the summer heat and we don't know what life will look like for us all in 6 months or so. So, I totally understand having to stick with your dates.

I'd say to study the GKTW schedule and pick a few activities, either in the morning or evening. Then, you can start or end a few days at GKTW and do the activities that you'd enjoy the most. I really do think you'll love the Disney hotels.


----------



## angel's momma

So sorry Britney.  I've read TRs that did stay onsite instead of GKTW, and they loved it, and did go over to GKTW for the activities.  We love Pop, and it's only a value resort, and the TRs I read were given Deluxe Resorts.  Even though we always stay at Pop, we've gone to each of the wdw resorts (except AoA, it's newer) to look around, and I'm very confident that you would be very happy at any of them.   Looking forward to hearing which one you get to stay at.


2012bella13 - Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## 2012bella13

When we were there (GKTW) for our wish trip in may 2011, there was several families that did not get to stay at the village & they stayed onsite at the Deluxe Hotel at Magic Kingdom. 
We just stayed at Art Of Animation on a return trip, if you get to stay there, your little one will love it. We stayed in a Cars Suite, 3 adults & one 5yr old, plenty of room.


----------



## Oneplustwins

So sorry!  . I would be disappointed too.  Let us know where you get to stay.  Thinking of you!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Thanks everyone!  I have been trying to make myself happier thinking of all the GOOD things that will come from being on property.  But it still makes me sad.  I had so much fun planned at GKTW.  We are just going to have ice cream for breakfast somewhere else  I will update my page when I find out where we are staying.  Ive been looking at all the hotels on site and they all look pretty awesome.  So I think anywhere we stay will be fun.  We already booked a night at POFQ for our extension.  So I am excited to stay there.


----------



## SixUnderSix

Jakentysmom said:


> Thanks everyone!  I have been trying to make myself happier thinking of all the GOOD things that will come from being on property.  But it still makes me sad.  I had so much fun planned at GKTW.  We are just going to have ice cream for breakfast somewhere else  I will update my page when I find out where we are staying.  Ive been looking at all the hotels on site and they all look pretty awesome.  So I think anywhere we stay will be fun.  We already booked a night at POFQ for our extension.  So I am excited to stay there.



So sorry that you're not going to be able to do GKTW.  I do understand, though.  I'm so happy you're getting to do your extension - you'll have a blast no matter what!!!


----------



## Sheri21596

Hi everyone! This has been a busy week! Kara did great taking her first dose of her oral chemo for her first cycle. I did recieve a punch in the eye on the last night when waking her up. She is a fiesty one! We get a break until March 20th - then we go back to Hopkins for IV treatment and this will be the first time her port is accessed. A little nervous about that! 

I hope everyone is doing well and that their planning is going good! Im excited to read and can't wait to see more pictures and hear more plans!

I also wanted ask some advice about the wish process. I was wondering how long did it take for some of your children's wishes to be offically granted?


----------



## Lilfoot93

Sheri21596 said:


> Hi everyone! This has been a busy week! Kara did great taking her first dose of her oral chemo for her first cycle. I did recieve a punch in the eye on the last night when waking her up. She is a fiesty one! We get a break until March 20th - then we go back to Hopkins for IV treatment and this will be the first time her port is accessed. A little nervous about that!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and that their planning is going good! Im excited to read and can't wait to see more pictures and hear more plans!
> 
> I also wanted ask some advice about the wish process. I was wondering how long did it take for some of your children's wishes to be offically granted?



I've been thinking about you guys. Glad Kara did great with her oral chemo!! 

From the time that Trev stated his wish to the time we found out he got to go was about 3 weeks. But for him to actually go on his wish will be about a year and that is because he wished for Star Wars Weekend and that was just ending as he made his wish last year so we had to wait for SWW this year to go. 

Jackie


----------



## NEmel

Jakentysmom said:


> AHHH!!!!  We just got a call from the wish manager and she said that GKTW is BOOKED!!!  So we will not be able to stay there!!  I am kinda upset.  I was SO EXCITED to stay there!  I know we can still visit and stuff but its not the same  has anyone NOT stayed at GKTW and still had a great time?



Sorry I know that stinks!


----------



## NEmel

Sheri21596 said:


> Hi everyone! This has been a busy week! Kara did great taking her first dose of her oral chemo for her first cycle. I did recieve a punch in the eye on the last night when waking her up. She is a fiesty one! We get a break until March 20th - then we go back to Hopkins for IV treatment and this will be the first time her port is accessed. A little nervous about that!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and that their planning is going good! Im excited to read and can't wait to see more pictures and hear more plans!
> 
> I also wanted ask some advice about the wish process. I was wondering how long did it take for some of your children's wishes to be offically granted?



So glad Kara did ok.  Hope that the IV treatment goes as well.  
We first met with our wish granters in Oct and found out dates in Jan.


----------



## NEmel

1 month from now we will in in Orlando!!!  It is coming so fast.  Haven't really gotten to do to much this week.  My 90 grandma is very sick and in the hospital so been busy with that.  Hope everyone is having a good week, hoping to get some pics posted on Carter's PTR soon.


----------



## Sheri21596

Hi Jackie- I have been thinking of you guys too! How is your Kara and her ear doing? I am excited to see more about the Star wars and my oldest is too! He loves star wars!  I hope we get our aproval soon! It will be a month on Sat. Im sure it will be soon. I would love to plan it! We are hoping to get the dates around Kara's birthday!

Melissa - I hope everything is okay with your grandmother! Also can't wait to see more of Carter's wish. I would love to go on a cruise!


----------



## angel's momma

*Britney* - Yay for staying at POFQ on your extension   Be sure to try the Beignets.  

*Sheri* - So glad that Kara did well.  Praying for the IV treatment.  Ooo, about your eye.    We met our wish granters in Dec., and were told her wish would be granted 2 1/2 weeks later.  We just got our dates last week, but that was because of complications on our end, so I'm not sure how much earlier we could have known, but it was at least 2 weeks sooner.

Yay *Melissa*   It is coming fast   So sorry about your grandma   Praying for her.


----------



## 2012bella13

Sheri21596 said:


> Hi everyone! This has been a busy week! Kara did great taking her first dose of her oral chemo for her first cycle. I did recieve a punch in the eye on the last night when waking her up. She is a fiesty one! We get a break until March 20th - then we go back to Hopkins for IV treatment and this will be the first time her port is accessed. A little nervous about that!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and that their planning is going good! Im excited to read and can't wait to see more pictures and hear more plans!
> 
> I also wanted ask some advice about the wish process. I was wondering how long did it take for some of your children's wishes to be offically granted?



It will all depend on your Wish Chapter & Volunteer when it will get started, Your volunteer will come to your house & ask the wish child what they wish for, they will ask for aleast 2 different wishes, just in case one can not be fulfilled. They might also ask the child to draw a picture of their wish. Once the wish is given, depended on the time you give & the wish will decide when it will happen. 
My DD's name was given by her Doctors at the age of 2 but she had to be 3 before she could go on the trip, the NP told me at a Doctors Appiontment that Brooklin was chosen & that someone will be calling for info in a few months.  Someone called in October but I did not get to talk to a volunteer until Febuary, 2 months before her 3rd birthday. We picked the months of April & May, any week, we got the info by the end of March, we went the second week of May & was able to stay at Give Kids the World.
If there is anything special that your DD wants to do, make sure you tell the volunteer so they can help you plan it, like BBB or a Character Breakfast. 
If you have any ?'s, you can message me or post here, I check back every few days.


----------



## 2012bella13

Is there anyone here, whose child has Evans Syndrome? I am just looking to connect with someone that has a child with the same illness my daughter has. Her illness is an Autoimmune disorder, her white cells & red cells & retic is affected, she is not having trouble w/her platlets. 
I have found other families affected with the platlets only, but I have yet to find anyone with my DD's type of illness.

If you are out there, give me a shout, I would like to talk to someone who understands.


----------



## Kktraylor

Question about fireworks...where can we watch them and still be a good distance away?  My son, Nate has had seizures from fireworks, so we have to be careful. If we're far enough away and constantly distract him, he's ok. 

Kristy


----------



## Lilfoot93

NEmel said:


> 1 month from now we will in in Orlando!!!  It is coming so fast.  Haven't really gotten to do to much this week.  My 90 grandma is very sick and in the hospital so been busy with that.  Hope everyone is having a good week, hoping to get some pics posted on Carter's PTR soon.



Yay!! It is getting close! I can't wait to hear all about your magical trip! Praying for your grandma. 



Sheri21596 said:


> Hi Jackie- I have been thinking of you guys too! How is your Kara and her ear doing? I am excited to see more about the Star wars and my oldest is too! He loves star wars!  I hope we get our aproval soon! It will be a month on Sat. Im sure it will be soon. I would love to plan it! We are hoping to get the dates around Kara's birthday!



Kara's ear seems to be doing pretty good right now. We go in May for a pre op for surgery number 2. We are not sure how much hearing loss she has at this point but will find out more in May. Praying for know more growths and they can reconstruct her hearing bones. If they find more growths they will take those out and she will have another 6-9 months later. Her surgery will be sometime this summer. Not sure if we should do it right after Trev's wish trip the middle of June. Summers do not really start around here until the middle of July anyway. Or should we wait until the end of August? Part of it depends on when Kindergarten testing for early entrance is too. 

I hope you get your approval soon too and you get the dates you want! That would be so much fun to go on her birthday!! I always wanted to go to Disney for my birthday... I'll miss it by a couple days this time but I already asked Trev if we could celebrate it while there and he said yes  

Even though I don't know a lot about Star Wars nor am I really a fan I am excited to see what it is all about too  

Jackie


----------



## KWATKIN3

I am a very proud mother of an amazing 7yo boy Hayden with a rare genetic disease adreanoluckodystrophy.  We were blessed before he was even born more less born to us with all his perfections.  Hayden is lucky because we found out from the time he was born he has this awfull disease which gives us a fighting chance for him.  Most children do not find out till it is to late and they pass away with a horrible death that did not come with a fighting chance. 
Hayden has been referred to make a wish, accepted, his wish granters assigned and now we are waiting to meet them on march 24th.  He of course when we asked him what if anything in the world he could wish so big for and he said to go to disneyworld. I am now so thrilled after reading so many amazing stories and blogs and cannot wait for this whole process to unfold.  We are hoping to go in late spring.  Hayden cannot be in the extreme heat because it does not prodouce electrolytes normally.  (I am a terrible speller)

Any suggestions for this trip to make it flow easy and to make sure his every whim is met please indulge us with your knowledge!


----------



## NEmel

KWATKIN3 said:


> I am a very proud mother of an amazing 7yo boy Hayden with a rare genetic disease adreanoluckodystrophy.  We were blessed before he was even born more less born to us with all his perfections.  Hayden is lucky because we found out from the time he was born he has this awfull disease which gives us a fighting chance for him.  Most children do not find out till it is to late and they pass away with a horrible death that did not come with a fighting chance.
> Hayden has been referred to make a wish, accepted, his wish granters assigned and now we are waiting to meet them on march 24th.  He of course when we asked him what if anything in the world he could wish so big for and he said to go to disneyworld. I am now so thrilled after reading so many amazing stories and blogs and cannot wait for this whole process to unfold.  We are hoping to go in late spring.  Hayden cannot be in the extreme heat because it does not prodouce electrolytes normally.  (I am a terrible speller)
> 
> Any suggestions for this trip to make it flow easy and to make sure his every whim is met please indulge us with your knowledge!




Welcome!!   So glad Hayden is getting a wish.  All of the Disneyworld trips sound amazing and I'm sure you will have an amazing time.  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Kktraylor

KWATKIN3 said:
			
		

> I am a very proud mother of an amazing 7yo boy Hayden with a rare genetic disease adreanoluckodystrophy.  We were blessed before he was even born more less born to us with all his perfections.  Hayden is lucky because we found out from the time he was born he has this awfull disease which gives us a fighting chance for him.  Most children do not find out till it is to late and they pass away with a horrible death that did not come with a fighting chance.
> Hayden has been referred to make a wish, accepted, his wish granters assigned and now we are waiting to meet them on march 24th.  He of course when we asked him what if anything in the world he could wish so big for and he said to go to disneyworld. I am now so thrilled after reading so many amazing stories and blogs and cannot wait for this whole process to unfold.  We are hoping to go in late spring.  Hayden cannot be in the extreme heat because it does not prodouce electrolytes normally.  (I am a terrible speller)
> 
> Any suggestions for this trip to make it flow easy and to make sure his every whim is met please indulge us with your knowledge!



Welcome!  You'll find LOTS of great info here. I've never been before, so can't help you with tips. Looking forward to following your story. 

Kristy


----------



## Mom2M07

KWATKIN3 said:


> I am a very proud mother of an amazing 7yo boy Hayden with a rare genetic disease adreanoluckodystrophy.  We were blessed before he was even born more less born to us with all his perfections.  Hayden is lucky because we found out from the time he was born he has this awfull disease which gives us a fighting chance for him.  Most children do not find out till it is to late and they pass away with a horrible death that did not come with a fighting chance.
> Hayden has been referred to make a wish, accepted, his wish granters assigned and now we are waiting to meet them on march 24th.  He of course when we asked him what if anything in the world he could wish so big for and he said to go to disneyworld. I am now so thrilled after reading so many amazing stories and blogs and cannot wait for this whole process to unfold.  We are hoping to go in late spring.  Hayden cannot be in the extreme heat because it does not prodouce electrolytes normally.  (I am a terrible speller)
> 
> Any suggestions for this trip to make it flow easy and to make sure his every whim is met please indulge us with your knowledge!



Welcome! So happy that Hayden gets his wish. Disney can be very hot, even in late Spring. You could definitely see temps into the 90s even in April or May. We've seen extreme temps in pretty much any month between April and October. Add in the humidity and it can be VERY hot. My daughter can't be in extreme temperatures either (cold or heat), which makes a trip to Disney hard. Does your son have a cooling vest?  We found that they can help.  This board is wonderful ... have fun planning on here!


----------



## 2012bella13

KWATKIN3 said:


> I am a very proud mother of an amazing 7yo boy Hayden with a rare genetic disease adreanoluckodystrophy.  We were blessed before he was even born more less born to us with all his perfections.  Hayden is lucky because we found out from the time he was born he has this awfull disease which gives us a fighting chance for him.  Most children do not find out till it is to late and they pass away with a horrible death that did not come with a fighting chance.
> Hayden has been referred to make a wish, accepted, his wish granters assigned and now we are waiting to meet them on march 24th.  He of course when we asked him what if anything in the world he could wish so big for and he said to go to disneyworld. I am now so thrilled after reading so many amazing stories and blogs and cannot wait for this whole process to unfold.  We are hoping to go in late spring.  Hayden cannot be in the extreme heat because it does not prodouce electrolytes normally.  (I am a terrible speller)
> 
> Any suggestions for this trip to make it flow easy and to make sure his every whim is met please indulge us with your knowledge!



You might want to think about the month of April if you are going this yr, We went in May 2011 for my DD wish & it was 96 degrees everyday, we spent most of our time at the pool & townhouse at GKTW Village because it was to hot for her.
We went back this yr for a return visit just last week, the weather was nice, 80's & the last 2 days 60's had to wear a jacket, we enjoyed it very much, not to hot.


----------



## 2012bella13

If anyone can get to the parks early before rope drop, some special things might happen!
We went to Animal Kingdom early, & was at the section Camp Mickey & Minnie & Brooklin was picked to open up Camp Mickey & Minnie, she raised the Camp Flag, had a private M&G w/ Chip & Dale & was first to see Mickey.
She also had VIP seating at the Lion King Show.
We went to Magic Kingdom early, was the first ones standing at a turnstile, (not the one for Breakfast Reservations & Tours) & We were picked to be the Opening Family of the Day, We got to get in the park early with a CM, she took us around took pictures & when the train came, we were introduced to the crowd along with Mickey & Friends & opened the park.

This was a great trip, Brooklin also went back to Give Kids The World to see her star.


----------



## maroo

momma31 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the board.  I came across this board trying to find information about an upcoming disney trip through MAW.  My dd was granted a wish for disney world.  I am a big planner.  Thing only thing i have been told is that my dd trip will be in april.  We have never been to disney so I do not know what to expect. What will the weather be like? What do i need to bring with us? How much money should I save? Should i take her wheelchair or her medical stroller?  Sorry for alll the questions, I am a person that likes to know about everything and in this I know nothing lol.



Welcome to the DIS!  

I am so glad you guys have been granted a WISH!  

Reading this tread - looking through Trip Reports - will give you a great idea of what to expect.  

I think every trip has a very magical moment with the family - most are simple moments spent together as a family that stay with you forever and ever and ever! 

Are you guys going as a guest of GKTW?  Most of the trip reports here are from families that stayed at GKTW or through GKTW.  

Money - save as much as you can - and bring it with you - just in case you find something you want to do that you don't quite have enough budgeted for - and if you save too much you can always use it later!  

If you bring a stroller - when you get to Disney, go to Guest Services and ask for a "Stroller as a Wheelchair" tag - that will allow you to bring the stroller wherever a wheelchair can go in lines, buildings, etc.

There is a TON of information on this thread and the previous 4 threads including all of the TRs that you could spend DAYS and DAYS reading them all!  



Kirlinale said:


> Firstly - don't give a hoot what ANYONE thinks..
> 
> I've been to WDW and DL 7 times since Kira was born.. She was  4 months old our first trip...  Just a quick medical orientation - Kira has a brain tumor, epilepsy (intractible due to unreated cortical dysplasia) Completed 2 1/2 years of chemo when she was three - Crainiotomy (open brain surgery) when she was three when her Brainstem tumor was determined to be inoperable. Has had numerous hosptial stays in ICU for status seizures - some lasting weeks - Has at least one seizure a day to 100's depending on day - takes 4 seizure meds w/ moderate control - is in surgical review for possible removal of the dysplasia - She is also developmentally delayed, has some physical disabilities as well as some behaviour - That's just the short list...
> 
> That being said - Her needs change daily - sometimes she needs a wheelchair , sometimes not, sometimes she looks and appears totally typical and sometimes not...  We have had varying issues at WDW w/wheelchairs and strollers so I will try to help you best I can ...
> 
> When she was an infant - this was not an issue...
> 
> When she was three - we used a regular stoller but got a 'stroller as a Wheelchair' tag for her - we also had an umbrella stroller for those 'good' days and getting around to short trips to downtown disney, dinner, the resort...
> 
> Our next trip we took our McClaren Special needs stroller chair - This was good but it did not allow for her to rest a it only had a slight recline.  It was light and easy to use - and had no problems with Gate Checking it.. This was the easiest one to use - but at the same time - got a lot of questions from CM's as to whether or not it was a 'Wheel Chair' which got annoying .
> 
> The next two trips we took an umbrella stroller for the quick trips around resort , dinner etc.. and her Safari Tilt in Space (my all time favorite chair) - however, the Safari is a pain in the butt to lug around  did not fit easy in the trunk of rental cars - and we did not by the carrier case for it so it got banged up gate checking it - BUT having something that FULLY reclined was more valuable - Kira needed to rest , especially after seizures - which with any other chair would require us going back to a room or lounge .. having her able to sleep in the chair allowed us to stay and enjoy our time.. BUT it was a pain to manuveur through  the crowds when reclined.. and it was very big to handle... If she was smaller I would have rented a Jogging Stroller which would be easier and give more shade and storage - plus you would not risk the airline issues or having to lug it all over.. I know MAW can help secure rentals ...
> 
> Our last is the Convaid Cruiser Meto - Which I have now and I love .. it's light, easy to use , and comfortable - but does not recline.. which I miss... she no longer fits her safari so we donated it and I am now looking at other options...
> 
> Kira has had good days and bad at WDW and DL and it was totally necessary to have options...
> 
> If I were to do it again -
> 
> I would bring the lightest , easiest chair you can .. McClaren type or Convaid ... Rent a Jogging Stroller (two seater if you can so you can put a pillow and some extra stoage )  With the MAW Gac and Stroller as a WC tag you should have no problems.. At the airport having a light stroller a blessing and a cheaper one incase of damage...  We have used the accessible in airport transportaion (golf carts)  for the bad days - used the light chairs for the good ones..
> 
> For our MAW trip ... We are going on the Disney Dream - then a few days a Universal (extention) .. was going t do Disney parks but our older kids want to go to Universal and it's better on my wallet...
> 
> I am taking her Metro Chair for the Cruise , airports and light travel. I am looking into renting a reclining chair or larger chair for the universal part of the trip ..
> 
> If your child is small enough a Wagon could work out well too...
> 
> HAve a great trip!!!
> Nicole



All very good thoughts!!!    Glad you are here - have fun on your trip!



esbelcher99 said:


> We are going on our MAW trip the last week of march. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Resort, not GKTW. My question is, will we still be eligible for the same perks inside the park as the gktw families. Also, will we be able to visit gktw?



Is it "through" GKTW?  If so, this is what we did - if it is through GKTW then you are a guest of GKTW even if you are on site, so you can go to GKTW and eat, etc...



blessedmom4 said:


> *Maroo,* I PM'd you a while back that I FINALLY finished Lisa's TR (Just have a few tidbits I want to add). I think you have Lisa's PTR linked, but not our TR, if you want to add it for me. THANK YOU from tthe bottom of my heart for ALL you have done for so many wish families!
> *
> I want to say WELCOME to all of the new wishtrippers I haven't had a chance to say hi to and invite you over to my newest thread "Oops, She Did It Again." There is a party going on to celebrate my Princess' TENTH birthday!  Come on over, say hello and join in the fun. EVERYBODY is welcome both old friends and friends not yet met! *



You did a fantastic job on your TR!    I linked it and put "FINISHED" on there tonight!  Sooooooo sorry I had not done that yet!


----------



## maroo

Kktraylor said:


> I just need to rant a little. I feel like we just can't catch a break. My husbands truck died a few months ago so he's been carpooling to work. Then today, our 15 passenger can blew a head gasket. No telling how much money we'll have to sink into it to get it running.  To top it off, Ava is running 104 fever, so I think we may have to hitch a ride to the ER. Thankfully, a friend of mine brought two of the kid to their baseball practice today and hopefully I can find baseball rides for the others until we get this fixed.



Oh no!  How is she doing now?  Did you guys find a ride?  I really hope things are looking up for you guys now! 



mydisneyanytime said:


> Can someone please add us to the trip for 2013?  We are headed to Disneyland in July.  We still have some time to go but we are beginning to countdown!!
> 
> I think I finally even learned how to add the PTR in my signature!!!
> 
> Mommy, I want to see Carsland, Tycen's MAW PTR
> 
> Thanks so much!!  We are excited to share this adventure with others who have experienced it.
> 
> Kristi



 to the DIS!  I will be glad to add ya!  



Jakentysmom said:


> AHHH!!!!  We just got a call from the wish manager and she said that GKTW is BOOKED!!!  So we will not be able to stay there!!  I am kinda upset.  I was SO EXCITED to stay there!  I know we can still visit and stuff but its not the same  has anyone NOT stayed at GKTW and still had a great time?



We had a blast on our trip even though we were staying onsite!  We did GKTW on the first day.  We never did make it back - but that is because Lauren got sick on her trip - it is totally doable to go to GKTW for the activities and a meal or two and stay onsite for the rest of the time!  You will be able to use the Disney buses to get around and I think you will really like it!  



Jakentysmom said:


> No clue where we are staying.  She sent an email to my hubby saying that we couldnt stay so he called her and she said that she was booking flights and the hotel today.  So I should know later tonight.  We could alter the dates but it would be MUCH later in the year and we dont want to wait that long.  With Jakes disease I have no idea how he is going to be in 6 months or so.  We want to go now while he is stable and good and can have a good time.  I am excited that we will be right on the park property so we can take breaks if needed.  I am just sad to miss the GKTW stuff.  I know we can still go there...but its not as easy as it would be if we stayed there.



Let us know where you guys are going to end up staying!  



Sheri21596 said:


> Hi everyone! This has been a busy week! Kara did great taking her first dose of her oral chemo for her first cycle. I did recieve a punch in the eye on the last night when waking her up. She is a fiesty one! We get a break until March 20th - then we go back to Hopkins for IV treatment and this will be the first time her port is accessed. A little nervous about that!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and that their planning is going good! Im excited to read and can't wait to see more pictures and hear more plans!
> 
> I also wanted ask some advice about the wish process. I was wondering how long did it take for some of your children's wishes to be offically granted?



This varies greatly by chapter - it can take weeks, months or even years - depends on funding, how many wishes they need to grant, how many children are wishing for Disney, and how the child is doing.  It also depends some on how the doctor fills out the paperwork and how fast they return it.  

Each chapter of Make a Wish is different - and some families on here are actually guests of a different wish granting organization - so going by what is on here  can be problematic - 

Hopefully you guys will find out quickly but still with some time to plan.  

The process goes so FAST - (like kids growing up) - once it is over I wished it would start over again because the planning process was so much of the fun!



2012bella13 said:


> Is there anyone here, whose child has Evans Syndrome? I am just looking to connect with someone that has a child with the same illness my daughter has. Her illness is an Autoimmune disorder, her white cells & red cells & retic is affected, she is not having trouble w/her platlets.
> I have found other families affected with the platlets only, but I have yet to find anyone with my DD's type of illness.
> 
> If you are out there, give me a shout, I would like to talk to someone who understands.



I don't think I know of any children on here with that particular disorder??  I do know we have had some kiddos with autoimmune disorders - because I have seen some talk about getting IVIG and such - but I am not sure about Evans Syndrome.  Does it go by any other name?  



Kktraylor said:


> Question about fireworks...where can we watch them and still be a good distance away?  My son, Nate has had seizures from fireworks, so we have to be careful. If we're far enough away and constantly distract him, he's ok.
> 
> Kristy



Hmm... is it the sound of fireworks that sets off the seizure or the sight of them?  Or is there really a way to know?  

Make SURE you are not "under" the fireworks - like in Fantasyland - it is LOUD and shakes the buildings in some spots.  

I think I would go towards the end of main street, maybe?  Maybe by the train station?  And stay near a building where you can duck in there if you need to get him out of there?  

I will say that Disney fireworks are not particularly loud - they really try to make them kid friendly and they pop sort of quietly - but they are still large and definitely look like fireworks!



KWATKIN3 said:


> I am a very proud mother of an amazing 7yo boy Hayden with a rare genetic disease adreanoluckodystrophy.  We were blessed before he was even born more less born to us with all his perfections.  Hayden is lucky because we found out from the time he was born he has this awfull disease which gives us a fighting chance for him.  Most children do not find out till it is to late and they pass away with a horrible death that did not come with a fighting chance.
> Hayden has been referred to make a wish, accepted, his wish granters assigned and now we are waiting to meet them on march 24th.  He of course when we asked him what if anything in the world he could wish so big for and he said to go to disneyworld. I am now so thrilled after reading so many amazing stories and blogs and cannot wait for this whole process to unfold.  We are hoping to go in late spring.  Hayden cannot be in the extreme heat because it does not prodouce electrolytes normally.  (I am a terrible speller)
> 
> Any suggestions for this trip to make it flow easy and to make sure his every whim is met please indulge us with your knowledge!



 to the DIS!  You are in the right place to learn lots about planning! 



2012bella13 said:


> If anyone can get to the parks early before rope drop, some special things might happen!
> We went to Animal Kingdom early, & was at the section Camp Mickey & Minnie & Brooklin was picked to open up Camp Mickey & Minnie, she raised the Camp Flag, had a private M&G w/ Chip & Dale & was first to see Mickey.
> She also had VIP seating at the Lion King Show.
> We went to Magic Kingdom early, was the first ones standing at a turnstile, (not the one for Breakfast Reservations & Tours) & We were picked to be the Opening Family of the Day, We got to get in the park early with a CM, she took us around took pictures & when the train came, we were introduced to the crowd along with Mickey & Friends & opened the park.
> 
> This was a great trip, Brooklin also went back to Give Kids The World to see her star.



I am so excited that you guys got to be Family of the Day!!  

I was part of a park opening once and it was simply amazing!!!!  

Was Barbara your CM that took pictures and such?  I LOVED her!!!!


----------



## taliasmom

Hanging out with my Talia in the E.R., hopefully its nothing, vomiting some blood, but could be anything.  She's in good spirits though. I wish the 20th would get here for this MAW interview, I need some anxiety relief! All the cash I had saved for the trip (along with the bill and rent money) was sucked out of the bank because of Hubby's old debt  today too, definitely the fire hydrant today. Pretty sure I must have been a mass murderer in a past life.


----------



## Lilfoot93

KWATKIN3 said:


> I am a very proud mother of an amazing 7yo boy Hayden with a rare genetic disease adreanoluckodystrophy.  We were blessed before he was even born more less born to us with all his perfections.  Hayden is lucky because we found out from the time he was born he has this awfull disease which gives us a fighting chance for him.  Most children do not find out till it is to late and they pass away with a horrible death that did not come with a fighting chance.
> Hayden has been referred to make a wish, accepted, his wish granters assigned and now we are waiting to meet them on march 24th.  He of course when we asked him what if anything in the world he could wish so big for and he said to go to disneyworld. I am now so thrilled after reading so many amazing stories and blogs and cannot wait for this whole process to unfold.  We are hoping to go in late spring.  Hayden cannot be in the extreme heat because it does not prodouce electrolytes normally.  (I am a terrible speller)
> 
> Any suggestions for this trip to make it flow easy and to make sure his every whim is met please indulge us with your knowledge!



Welcome!! I am so glad that Hayden gets his wish! 



taliasmom said:


> Hanging out with my Talia in the E.R., hopefully its nothing, vomiting some blood, but could be anything.  She's in good spirits though. I wish the 20th would get here for this MAW interview, I need some anxiety relief! All the cash I had saved for the trip (along with the bill and rent money) was sucked out of the bank because of Hubby's old debt  today too, definitely the fire hydrant today. Pretty sure I must have been a mass murderer in a past life.



Praying for Talia. 

Jackie


----------



## taliasmom

Lilfoot93 said:
			
		

> Praying for Talia.
> 
> Jackie



Me too Jackie, they don't know either, so admitting her now.  Hubby is convinced its nothing and we are wasting time, but why gamble.


----------



## Lilfoot93

taliasmom said:


> Me too Jackie, they don't know either, so admitting her now.  Hubby is convinced its nothing and we are wasting time, but why gamble.



Glad they are admitting her to find out what is going on. It is better to have her checked out now and finding nothing wrong with her than waiting until it is too late to do something! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

*KWATKIN3*  Sorry Hayden has been through so much.   Glad he is getting a wish. 

Sounds like you had an amazing trip *2012bella13*. 

*Charolott* - So sorry you had such a bad day   Praying for Talia.


----------



## taliasmom

Lilfoot93 said:
			
		

> Praying for Talia.
> 
> Jackie



Me too Jackie, they don't know either, so admitting her now.  Hubby is convinced its nothing and we are wasting time, but why. gamble.


----------



## taliasmom

taliasmom said:
			
		

> Me too Jackie, they don't know either, so admitting her now.  Hubby is convinced its nothing and we are wasting time, but why. gamble.



Sorry, phone issue


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Kirlinale said:


> If your child is small enough a Wagon could work out well too...
> 
> Nicole


Disney (and Universal) do not allow anything that is pulled behind you.  If you attempt to bring a wagon with you it will not be allowed into the Park.


----------



## Jakentysmom

taliasmom said:


> Hanging out with my Talia in the E.R., hopefully its nothing, vomiting some blood, but could be anything.  She's in good spirits though. I wish the 20th would get here for this MAW interview, I need some anxiety relief! All the cash I had saved for the trip (along with the bill and rent money) was sucked out of the bank because of Hubby's old debt  today too, definitely the fire hydrant today. Pretty sure I must have been a mass murderer in a past life.



Oh no!!  I hope everything is ok.  So sorry about the money.  I totally understand


----------



## NEmel

Ok, so finally got a few minutes to add some pictures.  





These are the shirts I made for pirate night.  I may add some fireworks, since that was Carter's main wish.  I also added some more pics on his PTR.


----------



## angel's momma

Love the shirts Melissa.   Fireworks would be fantastic!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Our wish granter had to postpone our meeting till next weekend to get our trip stuff....I'm on pins and needles! I hope our package gets here before we leave! Everything is packed but some odds and ends


----------



## LittleEsmom

NEmel said:


> Ok, so finally got a few minutes to add some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the shirts I made for pirate night.  I may add some fireworks, since that was Carter's main wish.  I also added some more pics on his PTR.



Super Cute!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Sorry about the delay Dana.  I'm antsy as it is that we have to wait until 2 weeks before to get our details - I like to be able to plan things out.  Yay for having most of your packing done


----------



## 2012bella13

maroo said:


> Oh no!  How is she doing now?  Did you guys find a ride?  I really hope things are looking up for you guys now!
> 
> 
> 
> to the DIS!  I will be glad to add ya!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a blast on our trip even though we were staying onsite!  We did GKTW on the first day.  We never did make it back - but that is because Lauren got sick on her trip - it is totally doable to go to GKTW for the activities and a meal or two and stay onsite for the rest of the time!  You will be able to use the Disney buses to get around and I think you will really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know where you guys are going to end up staying!
> 
> 
> 
> This varies greatly by chapter - it can take weeks, months or even years - depends on funding, how many wishes they need to grant, how many children are wishing for Disney, and how the child is doing.  It also depends some on how the doctor fills out the paperwork and how fast they return it.
> 
> Each chapter of Make a Wish is different - and some families on here are actually guests of a different wish granting organization - so going by what is on here  can be problematic -
> 
> Hopefully you guys will find out quickly but still with some time to plan.
> 
> The process goes so FAST - (like kids growing up) - once it is over I wished it would start over again because the planning process was so much of the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I know of any children on here with that particular disorder??  I do know we have had some kiddos with autoimmune disorders - because I have seen some talk about getting IVIG and such - but I am not sure about Evans Syndrome.  Does it go by any other name?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... is it the sound of fireworks that sets off the seizure or the sight of them?  Or is there really a way to know?
> 
> Make SURE you are not "under" the fireworks - like in Fantasyland - it is LOUD and shakes the buildings in some spots.
> 
> I think I would go towards the end of main street, maybe?  Maybe by the train station?  And stay near a building where you can duck in there if you need to get him out of there?
> 
> I will say that Disney fireworks are not particularly loud - they really try to make them kid friendly and they pop sort of quietly - but they are still large and definitely look like fireworks!
> 
> 
> 
> to the DIS!  You are in the right place to learn lots about planning!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited that you guys got to be Family of the Day!!
> 
> I was part of a park opening once and it was simply amazing!!!!
> 
> Was Barbara your CM that took pictures and such?  I LOVED her!!!!



YES!!! Barbara was the CM that took pictures, she is awesome!! I loved every minute, we had seen her on Wed. dancing in the parade, she just makes you happy & puts a smile on your face. This was such an awesome trip, I wished we had more time, we got to go back to GKTW one evening, Brooklin rode the merry-go-round 4 times, she loved it.

Brooklin's illness is very rare, it is an Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia, (Evans Syndrome) you can have it in differant ways, the majority is with the platlets not being normal, but Brook's is her white cell, red cell & retick, her body will fight off a virus but her body does not realize that the virus is gone & then it turns on its self. When Brook was hospitalized, she had to have 3 of those IVIG's, & was told she might have to have a blood transfusion but they could not find any compatible, her liver was also affected by the illness & we were afraid that she might have to have a liver transplant, but with Faith, Prayers & Meds, she was able to be stablized. She has been stable for 2yrs now & off meds for 6 months, & we took a trip back to Disney to celebrate her 5th birthday & good health.

All of the families here are in my prayers, God Bless!


----------



## Jakentysmom

NEmel said:


> Ok, so finally got a few minutes to add some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the shirts I made for pirate night.  I may add some fireworks, since that was Carter's main wish.  I also added some more pics on his PTR.



Those shirts are so cute!!  I am going to go to his PTR and see the rest!



LittleEsmom said:


> Our wish granter had to postpone our meeting till next weekend to get our trip stuff....I'm on pins and needles! I hope our package gets here before we leave! Everything is packed but some odds and ends



Sorry it got postponed!!  I am so excited for you guys to get everything!!!


----------



## ajjwmaw

Hi! I'm Julie and I'm new on the board. My daughter Jenna was dx with leukemia (ALL) in August 2011. She's undergoing treatment until February 2014. I wrote a bit about her story in our PTR. She's such an amazing kid! We were going to wait until she was off treatment to let her make her Wish. But, she started begging us to take her to DW every day, so we decided that the time must be right.

Her doctor submitted the paperwork to MAW a few weeks ago and they moved fast. We had a meeting with her Wish Granters last Thursday and the next day they submitted her wish to go to Disney World. We are hoping to go in April, but know that it would be a pretty quick turn around and we're not sure how busy GKTW is that time of year. Hopefully we will hear back from MAW soon with dates! I can't wait to start planning our trip!

Check out our PTR . I look forward to getting to know everyone on the board!


----------



## Jakentysmom

ajjwmaw said:


> Hi! I'm Julie and I'm new on the board. My daughter Jenna was dx with leukemia (ALL) in August 2011. She's undergoing treatment until February 2014. I wrote a bit about her story in our PTR. She's such an amazing kid! We were going to wait until she was off treatment to let her make her Wish. But, she started begging us to take her to DW every day, so we decided that the time must be right.
> 
> Her doctor submitted the paperwork to MAW a few weeks ago and they moved fast. We had a meeting with her Wish Granters last Thursday and the next day they submitted her wish to go to Disney World. We are hoping to go in April, but know that it would be a pretty quick turn around and we're not sure how busy GKTW is that time of year. Hopefully we will hear back from MAW soon with dates! I can't wait to start planning our trip!
> 
> Check out our PTR . I look forward to getting to know everyone on the board!



  we are going in April!!  So hopefully you get to go, then!


----------



## JWCJ

taliasmom said:


> Hanging out with my Talia in the E.R., hopefully its nothing, vomiting some blood, but could be anything.  She's in good spirits though. I wish the 20th would get here for this MAW interview, I need some anxiety relief! All the cash I had saved for the trip (along with the bill and rent money) was sucked out of the bank because of Hubby's old debt  today too, definitely the fire hydrant today. Pretty sure I must have been a mass murderer in a past life.



Hope everything is going okay 



NEmel said:


> Ok, so finally got a few minutes to add some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the shirts I made for pirate night.  I may add some fireworks, since that was Carter's main wish.  I also added some more pics on his PTR.



Fantastic job! I love those shirts! 



LittleEsmom said:


> Our wish granter had to postpone our meeting till next weekend to get our trip stuff....I'm on pins and needles! I hope our package gets here before we leave! Everything is packed but some odds and ends



SO CLOSE! EEEEE!  



ajjwmaw said:


> Hi! I'm Julie and I'm new on the board. My daughter Jenna was dx with leukemia (ALL) in August 2011. She's undergoing treatment until February 2014. I wrote a bit about her story in our PTR. She's such an amazing kid! We were going to wait until she was off treatment to let her make her Wish. But, she started begging us to take her to DW every day, so we decided that the time must be right.
> 
> Her doctor submitted the paperwork to MAW a few weeks ago and they moved fast. We had a meeting with her Wish Granters last Thursday and the next day they submitted her wish to go to Disney World. We are hoping to go in April, but know that it would be a pretty quick turn around and we're not sure how busy GKTW is that time of year. Hopefully we will hear back from MAW soon with dates! I can't wait to start planning our trip!
> 
> Check out our PTR . I look forward to getting to know everyone on the board!



Hi! That's awesome that MAW is moving so fast!  We're heading to GKTW end of April/beginning of May. We're going while Ja is still on treatment too (she's done Oct '14) - we're in Canada, so I have no idea when we would have the opportunity to travel down to the US, and I really wanted my girls to experience Disney magic at younger ages.


----------



## Oneplustwins

We go inn April too! Sooo excited!


----------



## maroo

2012bella13 said:


> YES!!! Barbara was the CM that took pictures, she is awesome!! I loved every minute, we had seen her on Wed. dancing in the parade, she just makes you happy & puts a smile on your face. This was such an awesome trip, I wished we had more time, we got to go back to GKTW one evening, Brooklin rode the merry-go-round 4 times, she loved it.
> 
> Brooklin's illness is very rare, it is an Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia, (Evans Syndrome) you can have it in differant ways, the majority is with the platlets not being normal, but Brook's is her white cell, red cell & retick, her body will fight off a virus but her body does not realize that the virus is gone & then it turns on its self. When Brook was hospitalized, she had to have 3 of those IVIG's, & was told she might have to have a blood transfusion but they could not find any compatible, her liver was also affected by the illness & we were afraid that she might have to have a liver transplant, but with Faith, Prayers & Meds, she was able to be stablized. She has been stable for 2yrs now & off meds for 6 months, & we took a trip back to Disney to celebrate her 5th birthday & good health.
> 
> All of the families here are in my prayers, God Bless!



I just love Barbara!  She made our morning with Lucas so amazing!  

I saw on Facebook last week that she received a "Legacy Award" - evidently that is a very high honor that is given to Disney employees that spread massive amounts of joy to the people around them.  She really is a very, very special lady!  I won't ever forget what she did for us on that magical morning with Lucas and his family!  

We treat Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia in adults where I work (hematology/oncology) - but I don't know of any children on the DIS with it?  Although there certainly could be!  I am so glad she is doing well right now!  



ajjwmaw said:


> Hi! I'm Julie and I'm new on the board. My daughter Jenna was dx with leukemia (ALL) in August 2011. She's undergoing treatment until February 2014. I wrote a bit about her story in our PTR. She's such an amazing kid! We were going to wait until she was off treatment to let her make her Wish. But, she started begging us to take her to DW every day, so we decided that the time must be right.
> 
> Her doctor submitted the paperwork to MAW a few weeks ago and they moved fast. We had a meeting with her Wish Granters last Thursday and the next day they submitted her wish to go to Disney World. We are hoping to go in April, but know that it would be a pretty quick turn around and we're not sure how busy GKTW is that time of year. Hopefully we will hear back from MAW soon with dates! I can't wait to start planning our trip!
> 
> Check out our PTR . I look forward to getting to know everyone on the board!



Welcome to the Wish Trippers thread!  I will link your TR on the first post!   



Oneplustwins said:


> We go inn April too! Sooo excited!



Hello!  Are you guys going on a wish trip, too?


----------



## Lilfoot93

NEmel said:


> Ok, so finally got a few minutes to add some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the shirts I made for pirate night.  I may add some fireworks, since that was Carter's main wish.  I also added some more pics on his PTR.



SO cute!! 




ajjwmaw said:


> Hi! I'm Julie and I'm new on the board. My daughter Jenna was dx with leukemia (ALL) in August 2011. She's undergoing treatment until February 2014. I wrote a bit about her story in our PTR. She's such an amazing kid! We were going to wait until she was off treatment to let her make her Wish. But, she started begging us to take her to DW every day, so we decided that the time must be right.
> 
> Her doctor submitted the paperwork to MAW a few weeks ago and they moved fast. We had a meeting with her Wish Granters last Thursday and the next day they submitted her wish to go to Disney World. We are hoping to go in April, but know that it would be a pretty quick turn around and we're not sure how busy GKTW is that time of year. Hopefully we will hear back from MAW soon with dates! I can't wait to start planning our trip!
> 
> Check out our PTR . I look forward to getting to know everyone on the board!



Welcome!! I hope you hear back soon with dates! 

Jackie


----------



## nuts4wdw

Wow! It looks like there are a bunch of trips in the works! How exciting! We have been chilling. Prescott has recovered from the pnuemonia and is on a new antibiotic for GI issues. So, he is feeling pretty good. We are 83 days away from his trip! He is looking forward to seeing the characters and riding the train. It is so neat to not only be part of a wish, but to see all the wonderful disney wishes being granted. So, let the planning continue, good planning wishes to all!


----------



## angel's momma

Julie.  Hope you get dates soon. 


nuts4wdw - Glad Prescott is feeling better.


----------



## Mom2M07

WE HAVE DATES!!!! April 28 - May 4 at GKTW!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!! April 28 - May 4 at GKTW!!!



Yay!


----------



## 2012bella13

maroo said:


> I just love Barbara!  She made our morning with Lucas so amazing!
> 
> I saw on Facebook last week that she received a "Legacy Award" - evidently that is a very high honor that is given to Disney employees that spread massive amounts of joy to the people around them.  She really is a very, very special lady!  I won't ever forget what she did for us on that magical morning with Lucas and his family!
> 
> We treat Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia in adults where I work (hematology/oncology) - but I don't know of any children on the DIS with it?  Although there certainly could be!  I am so glad she is doing well right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Wish Trippers thread!  I will link your TR on the first post!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  Are you guys going on a wish trip, too?



The doctors told us that her particular illness is very rare.
She just had the last of her vaccines,  the MMRV vaccine, she could not have any of them while she was on her meds. Her hematology doctor said everything would be okay, for her to have her shots & she can start Kindergarten this fall. I was thinking about splitting the shot in half but the doctor said it would be okay to give it to her in one & the booster 6 months from now. She has been thru so much, I wanted to cut back on the needles that she has to endure, blood work every 1-2 months now, was every week. I am so nervous & sick to my stomach, I am scared to death that it will set off her illness again, I have to have FAITH & BELIEVE that everything will be okay. Brook says FAITH, TRUST & PIXIE DUST, NO WORRIES-- BUT OF COURSE THE LION KING VERSION, (I do not know how to spell it--LOL!!)

I am going to write Disney a letter about all of the wonderful CM's that we met & the ones that was so helpful & good at doing thier jobs.

Prayers for everyone!!


----------



## ajjwmaw

Mom2M07 said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!! April 28 - May 4 at GKTW!!!



Awesome! We're so excited to get our dates. We're hoping to go around the same time


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!! April 28 - May 4 at GKTW!!!



Yay for dates! We'll be there at the same time!


----------



## Mom2M07

JWCJ said:


> Yay for dates! We'll be there at the same time!



We'll definitely have to meet up and go on the carousel together!


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:


> We'll definitely have to meet up and go on the carousel together!



Definitely! My girls will be happy to have someone their age to ride with


----------



## Kktraylor

Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.


----------



## taliasmom

Talia gets discharged from the hospital today, just some tummy coating meds to take for two weeks, she's doing fine though. On to next week!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Mom2M07 said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!! April 28 - May 4 at GKTW!!!



 woohoo!!  That is the day after we leave!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Kktraylor said:


> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.



im sorry things are not going good for your wish!!  I really hope things start going your way soon!!


----------



## Mom2M07

Kktraylor said:


> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.



I am SO sorry that all of these MAW rules keep getting in the way of Ava's "true wish" being granted. Why won't they help with the cost for driving?  Liability? I keep praying for pixie dust to spread through your lives and make everything work out. We are putting Ava's package in the mail on Wednesday (snow kept us home this weekend) with the hope that it will bring some happiness to her.


----------



## JWCJ

Kktraylor said:


> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.



I'm sorry that this wish is turning out to be so stressful  



taliasmom said:


> Talia gets discharged from the hospital today, just some tummy coating meds to take for two weeks, she's doing fine though. On to next week!



Good to hear


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.



I want to cry for you, I hope things get better, and fast! I know I couldn't take Talia by myself.


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:


> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.



So sorry about all the issues you are having.  I truely hope and know everything will work out for you and your family.


----------



## taliasmom

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Good to hear



Well, we were almost home (90 miles) from the hospital when they called and said  they took a second look at her x-rays and she has the beginning stages of pneumonia. "Just bring her to her pediatrician if she starts coughing or has breathing difficulties", yeah...


----------



## angel's momma

So sorry *Kristy*.   You're right, it just doesn't make sense.   I'm tired, and not thinking very clearly right now - what was the original plans for your transportation?  Praying that everything works out for Ava to get her wish.  

*Charolott* - So glad Talia is doing better, and is home.  Sorry they didn't look at the x-rays properly the first time. Continued prayers.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Mom2M07 said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!!! April 28 - May 4 at GKTW!!!



Yay for dates!!! 



Kktraylor said:


> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.



(((HUGS))) Praying they can get everything straightened out. 



taliasmom said:


> Talia gets discharged from the hospital today, just some tummy coating meds to take for two weeks, she's doing fine though. On to next week!



Yay! Glad she is being discharged! 

Jackie


----------



## Kktraylor

angel's momma said:
			
		

> So sorry Kristy.   You're right, it just doesn't make sense.   I'm tired, and not thinking very clearly right now - what was the original plans for your transportation?  Praying that everything works out for Ava to get her wish.
> 
> Charolott - So glad Talia is doing better, and is home.  Sorry they didn't look at the x-rays properly the first time. Continued prayers.



Our original plan was for me to fly with my three kids. And my mom ride with my husband and other four munchkins.  That way he'll have some help on the long trip...he won't be able to do it alone.


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> Our original plan was for me to fly with my three kids. And my mom ride with my husband and other four munchkins.  That way he'll have some help on the long trip...he won't be able to do it alone.



How old are the kids, old enough for the older ones to help? I know it's a lot to handle regardless, but my son has been a huge help since he was about ten.


----------



## angel's momma

Kktraylor said:


> Our original plan was for me to fly with my three kids. And my mom ride with my husband and other four munchkins.  That way he'll have some help on the long trip...he won't be able to do it alone.



Did the info come from the coordinator, and does she know all of the details?  Maybe you need to talk to someone above the coordinator?  It just doesn't make sense, because your mom wouldn't necessarily even need transportation - like if she lived in FL, or a nearby state.  I know it's already hard trying to get it arranged for all of the kids & your mom to go, but is it possible that another adult would be willing & able to travel with DH & the kids?  I'm guessing DH could use some help where they'll be staying too.  Lots of hugs.


----------



## Mom2M07

Kktraylor said:


> Our original plan was for me to fly with my three kids. And my mom ride with my husband and other four munchkins.  That way he'll have some help on the long trip...he won't be able to do it alone.



Could your husband drive through the night? That way, the kids could sleep, and he may be able to handle them all on his own. Just trying to find some way to make this all work for you guys.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.



So sorry you are having such a awful planning experience
Hopefully, when you all get there it will all be worth it Praying it all works out. Much love and ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Kktraylor

taliasmom said:
			
		

> How old are the kids, old enough for the older ones to help? I know it's a lot to handle regardless, but my son has been a huge help since he was about ten.



The ones that will be riding with him are 9, 6, 5, & 4


----------



## Kktraylor

I think we're just going to pray the 15 passenger van will make it and all ride together. Ava won't get to fly, but it's the best we can do. And if we don't get gas money, then we don't get gas money. I just wish they would make this a little easier on us. I think they may just be a little upset that we're determined to bring all the kids. 

Kristy


----------



## Nurserynurse

ajjwmaw said:


> Hi! I'm Julie and I'm new on the board. My daughter Jenna was dx with leukemia (ALL) in August 2011. She's undergoing treatment until February 2014. I wrote a bit about her story in our PTR. She's such an amazing kid! We were going to wait until she was off treatment to let her make her Wish. But, she started begging us to take her to DW every day, so we decided that the time must be right.
> 
> Her doctor submitted the paperwork to MAW a few weeks ago and they moved fast. We had a meeting with her Wish Granters last Thursday and the next day they submitted her wish to go to Disney World. We are hoping to go in April, but know that it would be a pretty quick turn around and we're not sure how busy GKTW is that time of year. Hopefully we will hear back from MAW soon with dates! I can't wait to start planning our trip!
> 
> Check out our PTR . I look forward to getting to know everyone on the board!




Hi Julie! I'm new to the boards also. My son, Austin, was diagnosed with A.L.L. on 1/20/10, and he goes off treatment in 14 days!!! I can't believe the end is in sight! I just wanted to say welcome and let you know that we leave for GKTW/Disney on April 6th. Welcome!

Holly


----------



## ajjwmaw

Thanks for such a warm welcome!

Big news!!! I just got a call from Jenna's Wish Granter and her wish is approved and we have dates! June 8-14 at GKTW. I'm so excited for Jenna that this is happening! I know that you all understand the mixed feelings - I still can't believe that my baby is a Wishtripper, but I'm also so proud of everything she has been through and so happy that she will get such an amazing experience.

We will be extending our trip through the 22nd. Does anyone know if any of the MAW privileges carry over when you extend? We are happy either way, of course. 

Yippie!!!


----------



## angel's momma

*Kristy* - Sorry Ava won't be able to fly.  I know that the van will take  a lot more gas than whatever smaller vehicle DH would have driven.  Praying that the van will be mechanically sound for the trip.  I think I've read PTRs where the child wasn't able to fly at all, and gas & lodging was provided.  Did they tell that they definitely won't cover any of those costs if you don't fly?  They originally wanted us to drive 3-4 hours to an airport, and said they'd pay the gas, food, and lodging if we did.  If they're upset that you're taking the other kids, that's ridiculous, and it really doesn't concern them at all. I'm sorry this has been so hard.   We do know how frustrating & upsetting that is. Praying everything falls into place for you. 


 *Holly* So wonderful that Austin is just about done with his treatment!  Sorry he's been through so much.  Yay that he is getting his wish.


----------



## JWCJ

Kktraylor said:


> I think we're just going to pray the 15 passenger van will make it and all ride together. Ava won't get to fly, but it's the best we can do. And if we don't get gas money, then we don't get gas money. I just wish they would make this a little easier on us. I think they may just be a little upset that we're determined to bring all the kids.
> 
> Kristy



Kristy, that is ridiculous if they're upset that you want to include your whole family. I really hope that isn't the case, because I don't want to think that wish grantors would be like that. I think if you're told that gas won't be covered you need to speak with some MAW higher-ups. 



Nurserynurse said:


> Hi Julie! I'm new to the boards also. My son, Austin, was diagnosed with A.L.L. on 1/20/10, and he goes off treatment in 14 days!!! I can't believe the end is in sight! I just wanted to say welcome and let you know that we leave for GKTW/Disney on April 6th. Welcome!
> 
> Holly



Hi Holly! Welcome! That must be an amazing feeling to know that treatment is almost done   Yay for your trip almost being here 



ajjwmaw said:


> Thanks for such a warm welcome!
> 
> Big news!!! I just got a call from Jenna's Wish Granter and her wish is approved and we have dates! June 8-14 at GKTW. I'm so excited for Jenna that this is happening! I know that you all understand the mixed feelings - I still can't believe that my baby is a Wishtripper, but I'm also so proud of everything she has been through and so happy that she will get such an amazing experience.
> 
> We will be extending our trip through the 22nd. Does anyone know if any of the MAW privileges carry over when you extend? We are happy either way, of course.
> 
> Yippie!!!



Hurray for dates!!!!
I totally get what you're saying about the mixed feelings.


----------



## ajjwmaw

Holly, so exciting that ot is so near! It is such a long journey. 

Kristy, I hope that they work with you. I know that our chapter (KC and St Louis) had paperwork that said that if you don't fly they pay for some lodging and gas. I can't remember for how many days.


----------



## ajjwmaw

Holly, so exciting that ot is so near! It is such a long journey. 

Kristy, I hope that they work with you. I know that our chapter (KC and St Louis) had paperwork that said that if you don't fly they pay for some lodging and gas. I can't remember for how many days.


----------



## ajjwmaw

Oops, sorry for the duplicate posts.


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> The ones that will be riding with him are 9, 6, 5, & 4



Well, not much help there.  Something doesn't seem right about the gas, maybe a supervisor can be called. Hope this all smooths out.


----------



## angel's momma

Julie - Yay for dates!  Glad you were able to extend.


----------



## Lilfoot93

ajjwmaw said:


> Thanks for such a warm welcome!
> 
> Big news!!! I just got a call from Jenna's Wish Granter and her wish is approved and we have dates! June 8-14 at GKTW. I'm so excited for Jenna that this is happening! I know that you all understand the mixed feelings - I still can't believe that my baby is a Wishtripper, but I'm also so proud of everything she has been through and so happy that she will get such an amazing experience.
> 
> We will be extending our trip through the 22nd. Does anyone know if any of the MAW privileges carry over when you extend? We are happy either way, of course.
> 
> Yippie!!!



Yay for dates!!! That is great you get to extend!! 

Jackie


----------



## Mom2M07

Now that we have our dates, I tried calling Disney to see if they have any availability for either the Bibbidi Bobbido Boutique or Cinderella's Royal Table, and the cast member pretty much laughed at me. He gave me a lecture about how "these types of experiences are booked 180 days in advance" and how we shouldn't expect to get a reservation less than 2 months before our dates. I know this and told him that I was familiar with how popular these things are, but that I was still hoping that a cancellation might occur. He was pretty rude, saying "I can't tell you not to call back, but there's almost no chance that a spot with open for either." Should I just ignore this rude cast-member and keep trying each day, hoping for a cancellation, or should I just accept that neither are going to happen? I hate rude people


----------



## KaylaM

Mom2M07 said:


> Now that we have our dates, I tried calling Disney to see if they have any availability for either the Bibbidi Bobbido Boutique or Cinderella's Royal Table, and the cast member pretty much laughed at me. He gave me a lecture about how "these types of experiences are booked 180 days in advance" and how we shouldn't expect to get a reservation less than 2 months before our dates. I know this and told him that I was familiar with how popular these things are, but that I was still hoping that a cancellation might occur. He was pretty rude, saying "I can't tell you not to call back, but there's almost no chance that a spot with open for either." Should I just ignore this rude cast-member and keep trying each day, hoping for a cancellation, or should I just accept that neither are going to happen? I hate rude people



I had the same experience a few times, but I kept calling 2-3x week, then I called daily two weeks out and three days before we left, an opening came up. Don't give up.


----------



## JWCJ

Keep calling!  For BBB, you could always try the DTD location too. Our MAW chapter only books there because it's easier to get a reservation.


----------



## 2012bella13

Mom2M07 said:


> Now that we have our dates, I tried calling Disney to see if they have any availability for either the Bibbidi Bobbido Boutique or Cinderella's Royal Table, and the cast member pretty much laughed at me. He gave me a lecture about how "these types of experiences are booked 180 days in advance" and how we shouldn't expect to get a reservation less than 2 months before our dates. I know this and told him that I was familiar with how popular these things are, but that I was still hoping that a cancellation might occur. He was pretty rude, saying "I can't tell you not to call back, but there's almost no chance that a spot with open for either." Should I just ignore this rude cast-member and keep trying each day, hoping for a cancellation, or should I just accept that neither are going to happen? I hate rude people



Keep calling, did you mention that this was a Make A Wish Trip?
When we went in 2011, I did not know anything about DR or anything else, I was letting our wish volunteer  do everything, I did not know that they could not make a CT reservations because of the credit card thing,  So we did not get to do any Character Dining.
If you can not get any before you leave once you are at GKTW, see if they could call & help get one for you for that week some time.


----------



## 2012bella13

Kktraylor said:


> I think we're just going to pray the 15 passenger van will make it and all ride together. Ava won't get to fly, but it's the best we can do. And if we don't get gas money, then we don't get gas money. I just wish they would make this a little easier on us. I think they may just be a little upset that we're determined to bring all the kids.
> 
> Kristy



My DH can not fly & because of DD (wish Kid) illness, I would not fly (Germs). Our car would not make it to Floridia 1400 miles down & back, The Make a Wish Foundation rented us a car, pd for gas & overnight lodging down & back.
Have you tried to see if any other businesses in you area might help sponser your trip along with Make a wish?
I hope everything works our for your family.


----------



## 2012bella13

ajjwmaw said:


> Thanks for such a warm welcome!
> 
> Big news!!! I just got a call from Jenna's Wish Granter and her wish is approved and we have dates! June 8-14 at GKTW. I'm so excited for Jenna that this is happening! I know that you all understand the mixed feelings - I still can't believe that my baby is a Wishtripper, but I'm also so proud of everything she has been through and so happy that she will get such an amazing experience.
> 
> We will be extending our trip through the 22nd. Does anyone know if any of the MAW privileges carry over when you extend? We are happy either way, of course.
> 
> Yippie!!!



You will get the standard package of 3-day park hopper for Disney World, 2-Universal Studios & 1 to Sea World,  but you can also get tickets to other things like Bush Gardens, Gatorland, Kennedy Space Center & more.
If you are extending your days, I would get these other tickets & try to go to these places, enjoy the activities at the Give Kids The World & save the others for the week you will not be staying at the village.
You will have an orientation (spelling ?) on your first day & they will tell you everything, give you your tickets, & after that, you can stop by the front desk & ask what other tickets they have available.

God Bless! Your little one will be in my prayers!


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 - Sorry you had a rude CM.  Yes, it's hard to get those reservations, but the CM shouldn't have been rude about it.  Definitely keep trying - people double book, change plans, etc.  I hope they become available for you.  I don't remember which section it is on the DIS, but there used to be a place that people would post when they were going to cancel popular reservations, so that someone that needed it could try to get it at the same time.


----------



## KaylaM

angel's momma said:


> Mom2M07 - Sorry you had a rude CM.  Yes, it's hard to get those reservations, but the CM shouldn't have been rude about it.  Definitely keep trying - people double book, change plans, etc.  I hope they become available for you.  I don't remember which section it is on the DIS, but there used to be a place that people would post when they were going to cancel popular reservations, so that someone that needed it could try to get it at the same time.



Don't forget to tell them that this is your childs Make-A-Wish trip. My girlfriend who took her daughter on her MAW trip to GKTW/Disney said she asked for a supervisor and then she was able to get a dining reservation. The thing is with a lot of these MAW trips, is that by the time you find out the dates, it doesn't give you enough time to make a reservation during their suggested time frame. I didn't know a lot of this until after our trip. I never knew to mention that this was my daughters' MAW trip, ask for a supervisor, etc. We got lucky with a cancellation.


----------



## Mom2M07

2012bella13 said:


> Keep calling, did you mention that this was a Make A Wish Trip?
> When we went in 2011, I did not know anything about DR or anything else, I was letting our wish volunteer  do everything, I did not know that they could not make a CT reservations because of the credit card thing,  So we did not get to do any Character Dining.
> If you can not get any before you leave once you are at GKTW, see if they could call & help get one for you for that week some time.



Yes, I told him that this was a Make A Wish trip. He appeared to have no idea what MAW was. He told me that we should "stay on property" so that we can book things earlier next time. Hopefully, a cancellation will happen and we can get in. If not, I know that it will be a wonderful trip even without the makeover and dining.


----------



## 2012bella13

Mom2M07 said:


> Yes, I told him that this was a Make A Wish trip. He appeared to have no idea what MAW was. He told me that we should "stay on property" so that we can book things earlier next time. Hopefully, a cancellation will happen and we can get in. If not, I know that it will be a wonderful trip even without the makeover and dining.



Yes, you must have been unlucky & got ahold of a CM that does not know much.  Just keep trying & when you get to GKTW have them try. Also you can have a makeover done at GKTW, now we did not have this done, so I am not for sure to what is done, but they do have a Beauty Spa there. You could call ahead & talk to someone & decide if this would be okay instead of BBB.
You are on the right track, learning everything you can ahead of time.
I hope this helps you & anyone else that can use this info.


----------



## Mom2M07

When GKTW gives you your Guest Assistance Card (pass for lines, wheelchair, etc.) do they also give you a lanyard or some way to hold it? If not, what have families used to hold it and make it easily accessible? Random thing to be worried about, I know!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Mom2M07 said:


> When GKTW gives you your Guest Assistance Card (pass for lines, wheelchair, etc.) do they also give you a lanyard or some way to hold it? If not, what have families used to hold it and make it easily accessible? Random thing to be worried about, I know!



Ours came with a lanyard and plastic card holder ! It was great and Jayden wore it around his neck so the CMs could see it easily.


----------



## JWCJ

Does anyone know if Lysol wipes are okay to take through security on the airplane? Could I just put a bunch in a plastic baggie?
Trying to think my way through the plane ride - So many germs


----------



## KaylaM

JWCJ said:


> Does anyone know if Lysol wipes are okay to take through security on the airplane? Could I just put a bunch in a plastic baggie?
> Trying to think my way through the plane ride - So many germs



Yes, wipes are fine, you can even take the whole package with you. Besides wipes, I also picked up a small travel size of liquid sanitizer to carry with me as well. I dreaded the plane having my daughter enclosed like that for 5 1/2 hours with a ton of ppl around her, but it all worked out just fine. You will be just fine too!!


----------



## JWCJ

KaylaM said:


> Yes, wipes are fine, you can even take the whole package with you. Besides wipes, I also picked up a small travel size of liquid sanitizer to carry with me as well. I dreaded the plane having my daughter enclosed like that for 5 1/2 hours with a ton of ppl around her, but it all worked out just fine. You will be just fine too!!



Thank you for the info - and reassurance.   She's pretty good about wearing a mask, so hopefully between the mask, wipes and liquid sanitizer she'll be fine.  Everyone might want to buy shares in Purell and Lysol, though, I suspect I'm going to buy enough to send their stock soaring


----------



## angel's momma

JWCJ said:


> Everyone might want to buy shares in Purell and Lysol, though, I suspect I'm going to buy enough to send their stock soaring



I don't even want to think about how much money we've spent on antibac wipes & hand sanitizer in the last year.  Had to laugh when we connected with some other families online & found out that antibac wipes had stripped the finish off their tables too.


----------



## Mom2M07

Mom2M07 said:


> Now that we have our dates, I tried calling Disney to see if they have any availability for either the Bibbidi Bobbido Boutique or Cinderella's Royal Table, and the cast member pretty much laughed at me. He gave me a lecture about how "these types of experiences are booked 180 days in advance" and how we shouldn't expect to get a reservation less than 2 months before our dates. I know this and told him that I was familiar with how popular these things are, but that I was still hoping that a cancellation might occur. He was pretty rude, saying "I can't tell you not to call back, but there's almost no chance that a spot with open for either." Should I just ignore this rude cast-member and keep trying each day, hoping for a cancellation, or should I just accept that neither are going to happen? I hate rude people



Ok ... problem solved! I contacted our Wish Granters to see if they had any success in trying to get reservations and they scheduled Maddie for a Princess Makeover at DTD and a Princess Breakfast in Epcot! We don't know which days yet, but the reservations are made!  And our flights are booked, too! I'm trying to figure out if I can fit a quick trip to the craft store into my schedule today, so that I can start making her things for the trip!  Who needs work, right?


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:


> Ok ... problem solved! I contacted our Wish Granters to see if they had any success in trying to get reservations and they scheduled Maddie for a Princess Makeover at DTD and a Princess Breakfast in Epcot! We don't know which days yet, but the reservations are made!  And our flights are booked, too! I'm trying to figure out if I can fit a quick trip to the craft store into my schedule today, so that I can start making her things for the trip!  Who needs work, right?




We're doing the Akershus breakfast on the 28th and BBB at DTD on the 4th right before we leave! Maddie is going to have so much fun!


----------



## JWCJ

angel's momma said:


> I don't even want to think about how much money we've spent on antibac wipes & hand sanitizer in the last year.  Had to laugh when we connected with some other families online & found out that antibac wipes had stripped the finish off their tables too.



I know! C is sick today with a bit of a cough and raspy voice, and she's already tired of me following her around wiping everything she gets near....


----------



## 2012bella13

angel's momma said:


> I don't even want to think about how much money we've spent on antibac wipes & hand sanitizer in the last year.  Had to laugh when we connected with some other families online & found out that antibac wipes had stripped the finish off their tables too.



I carry sanitizer, little can of lysol & wipes with me at all times.
At the parks, I would wipe down the handles, bars & anything DD would be touching & afterwards she would still clean her hands with sanitizer just to be safe.
Walmarts has in the travel section, clorox wipes in travel section, good just to keep in your pockets, & the little lysol sprays. These came in handy in the parks, rides, bathrooms, ect. ect.
Hint: have wipes out & ready before getting on a ride, that way you will have time to wipe things down before you take off.


----------



## ajjwmaw

I just got a call from Jenna's Wish granter and our local chapter is telling her that our tickets to the parks can only be used during the seven days of our trip. So, for example, if we get a 3 day wdw pass and only go two days during the seven days of the wish, we cannot go on the eighth day. I thought that the tickets were good for two weeks? Does anyone know if what they are telling me is correct? They also told me that this will all be done through the Florida chapter, so I'm not sure that my chapter really knows many details about the specifics of the tickets. Fwiw, our plan is to add additional days to our tickets on the first day we are at DW. They say that we will have to purchase entirely new tickets.


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 said:


> Ok ... problem solved! I contacted our Wish Granters to see if they had any success in trying to get reservations and they scheduled Maddie for a Princess Makeover at DTD and a Princess Breakfast in Epcot! We don't know which days yet, but the reservations are made!  And our flights are booked, too! I'm trying to figure out if I can fit a quick trip to the craft store into my schedule today, so that I can start making her things for the trip!  Who needs work, right?



Yay that they were able to get the reservations.   We did that breakfast our first trip, and Angel's like Maddie - she remembers the tiny details.  She still talks about how a CM drove up in a golf cart & asked us if we were going to the breakfast, then whisked us right there.   Yay that the flights are booked.  Can't wait to see what you make for her. 



JWCJ said:


> We're doing the Akershus breakfast on the 28th and BBB at DTD on the 4th right before we leave!



Yay   So sorry C is sick   Praying she feels better.


----------



## angel's momma

Julie, I found this post on this thread, and Cheshire Figment is known for ticket expertise. 



Cheshire Figment said:


> Yes.  Normally Disney MYW tickets remain valid until they first go through a turnstile, and then are valid for up to 14 days.  However, the tickets you get at GKTW are complimentary (free) tickets from Disney and must be used before their expiration date or until all entries are used up, whichever comes first.



I'm not sure how you can find out the expiration date before you get there though.  I know other families used their wdw tickets during their extension.

I also found a quote (but apparently lost it) from Cheshire Figment that said the tickets cannot be added on to - sorry.


----------



## angel's momma

Here's the quote I lost:



Cheshire Figment said:


> You will need to look at the tickets themselves.  They are definitely complimentary tickets which cannot be upgraded or modified in any way.
> 
> One potential problem is that many comps have a "not valid after" date on them.  I'm not sure if these do, but if they do the date is strictly enforced (by the ticketing computer).


----------



## 2012bella13

ajjwmaw said:


> I just got a call from Jenna's Wish granter and our local chapter is telling her that our tickets to the parks can only be used during the seven days of our trip. So, for example, if we get a 3 day wdw pass and only go two days during the seven days of the wish, we cannot go on the eighth day. I thought that the tickets were good for two weeks? Does anyone know if what they are telling me is correct? They also told me that this will all be done through the Florida chapter, so I'm not sure that my chapter really knows many details about the specifics of the tickets. Fwiw, our plan is to add additional days to our tickets on the first day we are at DW. They say that we will have to purchase entirely new tickets.



The tickets are donated by the parks, as far as I know from the info I received at GKTW when they gave us the tickets, the one from Disney World is a 3 day park hopper, after you use it the first day, you have 14 days to use the other two days. So if you did not use all of the tickets by the seventh day, on day eight, you could use them. I think universal is the same way. We did not use our Universal Tickets, I gave them back to GKTW because I did not think we would ever be back in floridia at that time, the lady at the desk told me I should keep them because since I had not used them yet they were good for a year.
I have also found that many of the MAW volunteers do not know all of the details of what is at the GKTW. You can call them to ask questions- GKTW.
When we were there, there was alot of families that was extending thier trips, offsite of GKTW of course. They took advantage of all of the tickets that was available other than the WDW, UNIVERSAL & SEA WORLD.  We did go to Gatorland instead of Universal.


----------



## 2012bella13

I just found our WDW tickets from 2011 - this is what the back says
3 DAY COMPASSION PROGRAM COMPLIMENTARY 
VALID THROUGH 7/27/11
NOT FOR SALE - NOT UPGRADABLE

SEA WORLD TICKETS FROM 2011- THIS IS WHAT THE BACK SAYS
SINGLE DAY COMP
VALID 1 DAY THUR 12/31/2011
NOT FOR SALE NON-REFUNDABLE NON-TRANSFERABLE

I DO NOT HAVE THE UNIVERSAL TICKETS.

So you will have to buy a full day ticket if you go more than  the 3-day hopper allowes - you can not add on.

The GKTW volunteer  that told me I could keep the UNIVERSAL TICKETS COULD BE RIGHT OR WRONG, I have no way of knowing since I did not keep the tickets, I just felt I was doing the right thing by turning them in since we did not use them.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Mom2M07 said:


> Ok ... problem solved! I contacted our Wish Granters to see if they had any success in trying to get reservations and they scheduled Maddie for a Princess Makeover at DTD and a Princess Breakfast in Epcot! We don't know which days yet, but the reservations are made!  And our flights are booked, too! I'm trying to figure out if I can fit a quick trip to the craft store into my schedule today, so that I can start making her things for the trip!  Who needs work, right?



So glad they were able to get it booked for her!! 

Jackie


----------



## maroo

ajjwmaw said:


> I just got a call from Jenna's Wish granter and our local chapter is telling her that our tickets to the parks can only be used during the seven days of our trip. So, for example, if we get a 3 day wdw pass and only go two days during the seven days of the wish, we cannot go on the eighth day. I thought that the tickets were good for two weeks? Does anyone know if what they are telling me is correct? They also told me that this will all be done through the Florida chapter, so I'm not sure that my chapter really knows many details about the specifics of the tickets. Fwiw, our plan is to add additional days to our tickets on the first day we are at DW. They say that we will have to purchase entirely new tickets.



I would call GKTW to make sure you get the correct and most current information on this question...

Chesire Figment is a CM that works in ticketing - so he would know, too - but I am not sure how old the answer is that was quoted and these things can change. 

Disney is also in the process of updating their stuff to include those "Magic Bands" that will have some integration with ticketing - so I am not sure if that will cause any changes to ticketing or not?  But I think it is definitely worth a phone call to GKTW - 1-800-995-KIDS and they can give you the most recent answer to this question.   


I do think you will have to purchase "NEW" tickets to "ADD" days - Which is really quite expensive... a One Day ticket is almost a hundred dollars per adult and nearly that much for a child's ticket, too - and that does NOT include the "Park Hopper" option...but as you add on days the 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc day is cheaper as you add days.


----------



## ajjwmaw

Thanks so much everyone! I feel much better! 

I'm a little bummed that we can't add days, but I completely understand and think that it is amazing that the parks support these programs by giving tickets. We are more than happy that we get any tickets at all.

I had to have a lithotripsy done this morning to break up a kidney stone. I'm still a bit groggy and hoping the stone fragments pass soon. I feel so bad because today is hubby's birthday! He did have an excuse to take the day off, but has spent it at the hospital and then being super dad all day. I'm hoping I can think of a fun way to make it up to him another day.


----------



## maroo

Mom2M07 said:


> Now that we have our dates, I tried calling Disney to see if they have any availability for either the Bibbidi Bobbido Boutique or Cinderella's Royal Table, and the cast member pretty much laughed at me. He gave me a lecture about how "these types of experiences are booked 180 days in advance" and how we shouldn't expect to get a reservation less than 2 months before our dates. I know this and told him that I was familiar with how popular these things are, but that I was still hoping that a cancellation might occur. He was pretty rude, saying "I can't tell you not to call back, but there's almost no chance that a spot with open for either." Should I just ignore this rude cast-member and keep trying each day, hoping for a cancellation, or should I just accept that neither are going to happen? I hate rude people





Mom2M07 said:


> Yes, I told him that this was a Make A Wish trip. He appeared to have no idea what MAW was. He told me that we should "stay on property" so that we can book things earlier next time. Hopefully, a cancellation will happen and we can get in. If not, I know that it will be a wonderful trip even without the makeover and dining.



This CM, unfortunately, seems totally clueless.  It bothers me because there are literally over 100 MAW families staying at Disney any given day and CM's should know about it!  Maybe they are new.   But there really is no excuse for rudeness on their part, in my opinion.   

But...I would call every day (or as often as you want) - you may not be able to get the exact time you want - but they either should have an opening or you should get lucky at some point and get a CM that has a clue at some point between now and then. 

If you are trying for BBB - then it is a lot easier to get it at Downtown Disney and it is a bigger shop there - PLUS you don't have to use valuable Disney time - if you wanted to do the makeover on one day and then shop that day or something - the hair and stuff pretty much stays put for at least a day.

IF you don't have something before you leave - then ask when you check in at GKTW - they may have someone there that is able to help you...

and IF that doesn't work - then take your MAW button and Green Light GAC to Guest Services and see if they can work some magic.  

The right CM can make really amazing things happen sometimes.


----------



## crashbb

maroo said:


> This CM, unfortunately, seems totally clueless.  It bothers me because there are literally over 100 MAW families staying at Disney any given day and CM's should know about it!  Maybe they are new.   But there really is no excuse for rudeness on their part, in my opinion.
> 
> But...I would call every day (or as often as you want) - you may not be able to get the exact time you want - but they either should have an opening or you should get lucky at some point and get a CM that has a clue at some point between now and then.
> 
> If you are trying for BBB - then it is a lot easier to get it at Downtown Disney and it is a bigger shop there - PLUS you don't have to use valuable Disney time - if you wanted to do the makeover on one day and then shop that day or something - the hair and stuff pretty much stays put for at least a day.
> 
> IF you don't have something before you leave - then ask when you check in at GKTW - they may have someone there that is able to help you...
> 
> and IF that doesn't work - then take your MAW button and Green Light GAC to Guest Services and see if they can work some magic.
> 
> The right CM can make really amazing things happen sometimes.



The OP has updated and she has the reservations she wants.


----------



## maroo

ajjwmaw said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I feel much better!
> 
> I'm a little bummed that we can't add days, but I completely understand and think that it is amazing that the parks support these programs by giving tickets. We are more than happy that we get any tickets at all.
> 
> I had to have a lithotripsy done this morning to break up a kidney stone. I'm still a bit groggy and hoping the stone fragments pass soon. I feel so bad because today is hubby's birthday! He did have an excuse to take the day off, but has spent it at the hospital and then being super dad all day. I'm hoping I can think of a fun way to make it up to him another day.



Kidney stones?!?  oh no!  That is terrible!  I have those and they are horrible!   

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## maroo

crashbb said:


> The OP has updated and she has the reservations she wants.



Awesome!!!!


----------



## maroo

Mom2M07 said:


> Ok ... problem solved! I contacted our Wish Granters to see if they had any success in trying to get reservations and they scheduled Maddie for a Princess Makeover at DTD and a Princess Breakfast in Epcot! We don't know which days yet, but the reservations are made!  And our flights are booked, too! I'm trying to figure out if I can fit a quick trip to the craft store into my schedule today, so that I can start making her things for the trip!  Who needs work, right?



I am so glad you guys got the ressie!!


----------



## maroo

I am not doing so well reading this thread backwards today!  



Kktraylor said:


> Ok. Our wish is just disastrous. They said whoever stays with us has to travel with us. You would think they'd be happy to save money on a plane ticket. So now, our plan has changed. If we drive, they won't contribute to the cost of driving at all.   Not sure what to do. Looks like we either need to pay gas for two of our vehicles to drive or we fly and pay for all of my moms tickets and such out of pocket. But, that can't happen either. Because of my medical issues, I can't stay in the village by myself with the kids. I just want to cry.





Kktraylor said:


> I think we're just going to pray the 15 passenger van will make it and all ride together. Ava won't get to fly, but it's the best we can do. And if we don't get gas money, then we don't get gas money. I just wish they would make this a little easier on us. I think they may just be a little upset that we're determined to bring all the kids.
> 
> Kristy




Aw man!!!  I am sorry this has been such a struggle - I really hope this has worked out for you guys or will in the very near future!  

I agree with the previous poster that was wondering if they would help with gas since the official wish trip participants are no longer flying?


----------



## maroo

I don't typically do this...


But I have been trying to go back and read the TR's that I missed over the past two years - and was reading this one today...

icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) - Joey's Trip Report from 2010

I was struck by how simple their trip was... and how much they enjoyed sleeping in some and just hanging out at GKTW - they "missed" a TON by the DIS standards - one day they didn't go to the Parks at all - but they didn't really "miss" it because they had so much fun just hanging out together and hitting the highlights.  

I guess I worry that I spend so much time planning that sometimes I over plan these trips - and this was a great reminder to me to just go with the flow sometimes - and that even on a wish trip (when we want everything to be PERFECT and planned and rightfully so! ) - we can go with no real plan except to relax and enjoy each others company and it can be awesome, too!  

There are a TON of wonderful TRs linked that have great planning advice and many, many very magical moments documented on this thread and I hope you guys read them all and plan a ton - you have all been through so much and deserve the trip of a lifetime! - but I wanted to highlight this one today because of it's simplicity.  

Don't be afraid to plan a simple trip for your family - that may be just what the "doctor" ordered.  (And don't forget to eat ice cream for breakfast!)


----------



## NEmel

maroo said:
			
		

> I don't typically do this...
> 
> But I have been trying to go back and read the TR's that I missed over the past two years - and was reading this one today...
> 
> icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) - Joey's Trip Report from 2010
> 
> I was struck by how simple their trip was... and how much they enjoyed sleeping in some and just hanging out at GKTW - they "missed" a TON by the DIS standards - one day they didn't go to the Parks at all - but they didn't really "miss" it because they had so much fun just hanging out together and hitting the highlights.
> 
> I guess I worry that I spend so much time planning that sometimes I over plan these trips - and this was a great reminder to me to just go with the flow sometimes - and that even on a wish trip (when we want everything to be PERFECT and planned and rightfully so! ) - we can go with no real plan except to relax and enjoy each others company and it can be awesome, too!
> 
> There are a TON of wonderful TRs linked that have great planning advice and many, many very magical moments documented on this thread and I hope you guys read them all and plan a ton - you have all been through so much and deserve the trip of a lifetime! - but I wanted to highlight this one today because of it's simplicity.
> 
> Don't be afraid to plan a simple trip for your family - that may be just what the "doctor" ordered.  (And don't forget to eat ice cream for breakfast!)



Great advice! I try to tell myself that often so that there are no disappointments if it doesnt all go as planned!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

ajjmaw said:
			
		

> I just got a call from Jenna's Wish granter and our local chapter is telling her that our tickets to the parks can only be used during the seven days of our trip. So, for example, if we get a 3 day wdw pass and only go two days during the seven days of the wish, we cannot go on the eighth day. I thought that the tickets were good for two weeks? Does anyone know if what they are telling me is correct? They also told me that this will all be done through the Florida chapter, so I'm not sure that my chapter really knows many details about the specifics of the tickets. Fwiw, our plan is to add additional days to our tickets on the first day we are at DW. They say that we will have to purchase entirely new tickets.



Your tickets will have 14 days from date of first use until they expire.  The tickets will be issued to you at GKTW, the Florida Chapter has nothing to do with them.

However, since they will be complimentary they cannot be upgraded or modified in any way.


----------



## angel's momma

Julie - Sorry about the kidney stone, praying you're better soon.   Happy Birthday to DH.


----------



## 2012bella13

maroo said:


> I don't typically do this...
> 
> 
> But I have been trying to go back and read the TR's that I missed over the past two years - and was reading this one today...
> 
> icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) - Joey's Trip Report from 2010
> 
> I was struck by how simple their trip was... and how much they enjoyed sleeping in some and just hanging out at GKTW - they "missed" a TON by the DIS standards - one day they didn't go to the Parks at all - but they didn't really "miss" it because they had so much fun just hanging out together and hitting the highlights.
> 
> I guess I worry that I spend so much time planning that sometimes I over plan these trips - and this was a great reminder to me to just go with the flow sometimes - and that even on a wish trip (when we want everything to be PERFECT and planned and rightfully so! ) - we can go with no real plan except to relax and enjoy each others company and it can be awesome, too!
> 
> There are a TON of wonderful TRs linked that have great planning advice and many, many very magical moments documented on this thread and I hope you guys read them all and plan a ton - you have all been through so much and deserve the trip of a lifetime! - but I wanted to highlight this one today because of it's simplicity.
> 
> Don't be afraid to plan a simple trip for your family - that may be just what the "doctor" ordered.  (And don't forget to eat ice cream for breakfast!)



Maroo, you are so right!!! Our wish trip in 2011 was simple, I did not have any info except what the wish volunteer gave us, I did not have the internet connected at that time.  We spent most of our time at the village, what time we spent at Disney World, we done the M&G's. It was hot, so DD wanted to go back to GKTW to get in the pool. We did not even go to Universal Studio's.
When we were back home & got internet connection, I started looking at sites, & I thought BOY!!! we missed alot. We dicided to take DD back to Disney World for her 5th birthday & to celebrate her being stable & off her meds, so I went into major planning mode for a yr. Well, we are back from our trip & we had an awesome time, but what I realize the most is that our first trip was awesome too, even though we did not do all kinds of things & not the special things like Cinderella's Castle & BBB, our trip was just the kind of trip we needed at the time, the first vacation we had with our DD. We stayed at the most AWESOME place that you can stay at, one that touches every core of your being, surrounded by ANGELS.

GOD BLESS EVERYONE!


----------



## 2012bella13

Mom2M07 said:


> Ok ... problem solved! I contacted our Wish Granters to see if they had any success in trying to get reservations and they scheduled Maddie for a Princess Makeover at DTD and a Princess Breakfast in Epcot! We don't know which days yet, but the reservations are made!  And our flights are booked, too! I'm trying to figure out if I can fit a quick trip to the craft store into my schedule today, so that I can start making her things for the trip!  Who needs work, right?



AWESOME FOR MADDIE!!!
They say the Princess Breakfast in Epcot is a good one, that they even do a parade around the room with the kids.
I took foam stars & crowns, that I got at the craft store, to Disney on this trip for the Characters to sign, I am going to put them in a scrap book or a frame w/pics. I have not decided which yet.


----------



## 2012bella13

ajjwmaw said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I feel much better!
> 
> I'm a little bummed that we can't add days, but I completely understand and think that it is amazing that the parks support these programs by giving tickets. We are more than happy that we get any tickets at all.
> 
> I had to have a lithotripsy done this morning to break up a kidney stone. I'm still a bit groggy and hoping the stone fragments pass soon. I feel so bad because today is hubby's birthday! He did have an excuse to take the day off, but has spent it at the hospital and then being super dad all day. I'm hoping I can think of a fun way to make it up to him another day.



Sorry about the kidney stones, sounds like you have a wonderful Hubby!!


----------



## JWCJ

Maroo and Bella - Thank you for both your reminders to slow down and just enjoy.
I need a yogi smiley!

Julie - Hope you're feeling better!



Spring has changed its mind and run away. Half a foot of snow or so these past 24 hours and still coming down. And I have to get to the grocery store to buy things for Ja's Birthday Party tomorrow  Mantra: 6weekstoFlorida6weekstoFlorida6weekstoFlorida....


----------



## 2012bella13

JWCJ said:


> Maroo and Bella - Thank you for both your reminders to slow down and just enjoy.
> I need a yogi smiley!
> 
> Julie - Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> Spring has changed its mind and run away. Half a foot of snow or so these past 24 hours and still coming down. And I have to get to the grocery store to buy things for Ja's Birthday Party tomorrow  Mantra: 6weekstoFlorida6weekstoFlorida6weekstoFlorida....



I looked at the Florida Weather everyday for a year, 1. just to judge what it might be like when we went.  2. Now, to wish I was still there!
I will be glad when SPRING gets here too!!
If I hit the Lottery, moving to Florida, volunteering at GKTW & becoming a Disney World Employee,  a girl can dream!!


----------



## JWCJ

2012bella13 said:


> I looked at the Florida Weather everyday for a year, 1. just to judge what it might be like when we went.  2. Now, to wish I was still there!
> I will be glad when SPRING gets here too!!
> If I hit the Lottery, moving to Florida, volunteering at GKTW & becoming a Disney World Employee,  a girl can dream!!



YES! You know, 130 years ago or so, my ancestors came north in a covered wagon. From CALIFORNIA. I..... just DO NOT understand.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thank you forthe reminders about slowing down and enjoying the trip.  I am a mega planner and we leave a month from tomorrow.....so excited!  But I kept thinking what do we do each day, how do we fit it in.  Perfect timing for the posts to just enjoy the trip and the simple things.  We have never had a amiky vacation and I am so excited to be together!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Oneplustwins said:


> Thank you forthe reminders about slowing down and enjoying the trip.  I am a mega planner and *we leave a month from tomorrow.....so excited! * But I kept thinking what do we do each day, how do we fit it in.  Perfect timing for the posts to just enjoy the trip and the simple things.  We have never had a amiky vacation and I am so excited to be together!



We almost start our "less than a month" countdown too!!  We leave April 20th!


----------



## ajjwmaw

Maroo, thanks for the reminder! I

Cheshire, thanks so much for chiming in!

I'm hanging in there. The stone fragments are passing with little to no pain, but I over did it this morning and feel exhausted. 

It was worth it though. We had our first spring like day today and I took the kids to the neighborhood park for a picnic. WildMan slept, so Jenna and I got some great one-to-one time and she loved being outside so much.


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - I hope Ja has a wonderful party 

Julie - Glad you are doing well, and had a great day. Continued prayers


----------



## LittleEsmom

Emma's wish party will be tonight at 5  We will get our airline tickets and spending money plus dinner from Robert. (Our MAW wish angel!) Pics to come


----------



## NEmel

Julie~ Hope you feel better soon!  Continue to take it easy, I know easier said than done! 

YEA for Emma's party!!!


----------



## AutisticAlice

I'm not a wish tripper or anything, but I just have questions. I'm writing a story based on an autistic girl who gets a trip to Disney world through a wish foundation. It's a made up on yet it's based of the sunshine foundation. My first question is on letters and how they are sent. By that I mean, how they are written. I want to have a good example for my character so that it is understandable and what not. Does anyone have any advice on this? An example would actually be helpful. I won't ask anyone o give me what thy sent for their child's letter unless they want to. I respect your privacy and personal matters.


----------



## maroo

AutisticAlice said:


> I'm not a wish tripper or anything, but I just have questions. I'm writing a story based on an autistic girl who gets a trip to Disney world through a wish foundation. It's a made up on yet it's based of the sunshine foundation. My first question is on letters and how they are sent. By that I mean, how they are written. I want to have a good example for my character so that it is understandable and what not. Does anyone have any advice on this? An example would actually be helpful. I won't ask anyone o give me what thy sent for their child's letter unless they want to. I respect your privacy and personal matters.




Hello! 

I think I would make up a totally new name for a foundation rather than using either "Make a Wish" or "Sunshine Foundation" or anything else that has a copyright - since it is a fictional story.  

Somewhere I have a post that I did with pictures about a teenage boy with autism that went to Disney for the first time.  He has severe autism and loved Disney World.  A foundation didn't send them - it was just a group of nice people that donated some money so that they could go.  

He spoke in full sentences for the first time at Disney World and has been doing more and more things ever since he got back.  

If you are interested, I can go try to find the post and put a link to it - it was pretty amazing thing to watch!  He really connected with the Disney characters in a special way!


----------



## AutisticAlice

maroo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I think I would make up a totally new name for a foundation rather than using either "Make a Wish" or "Sunshine Foundation" or anything else that has a copyright - since it is a fictional story.
> 
> Somewhere I have a post that I did with pictures about a teenage boy with autism that went to Disney for the first time.  He has severe autism and loved Disney World.  A foundation didn't send them - it was just a group of nice people that donated some money so that they could go.
> 
> He spoke in full sentences for the first time at Disney World and has been doing more and more things ever since he got back.
> 
> If you are interested, I can go try to find the post and put a link to it - it was pretty amazing thing to watch!  He really connected with the Disney characters in a special way!



Okay. That might really help. I was thinking my character did that with Tiana, who happens to her favorite person ever.


----------



## maroo

AutisticAlice said:


> Okay. That might really help. I was thinking my character did that with Tiana, who happens to her favorite person ever.



Here is thread - it is full of great stories about how both children and adults with disabilities (including autism) have been affected by Disney.  

Everyone on the Wish Trippers Thread would enjoy this thread!  (But make sure you have a tissue handy!)



uh...I forgot to paste it!!

Here it is:  Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust..."


----------



## AutisticAlice

Thanks so much. That gives me tons of ideas for my story!


----------



## LittleEsmom




----------



## LittleEsmom

Emma got a MAW Barbie, Hershey candy bars, and a MAW shirt tonight at her Wish party! Thank you Make-A-Wish  SUPER DUPER EXCITED !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JWCJ

LittleEsmom said:


> Emma got a MAW Barbie, Hershey candy bars, and a MAW shirt tonight at her Wish party! Thank you Make-A-Wish  SUPER DUPER EXCITED !!!!!!!!!



Beautiful pic! Yay for a great Wish party!


----------



## Jakentysmom

LittleEsmom said:


> Emma got a MAW Barbie, Hershey candy bars, and a MAW shirt tonight at her Wish party! Thank you Make-A-Wish  SUPER DUPER EXCITED !!!!!!!!!



 YAY for an awesome party!!!  Just a few more days!!!!  WOOHOOO


----------



## Oneplustwins

Yea for your party!  Looks awesome!


----------



## LittleEsmom

JWCJ said:


> Beautiful pic! Yay for a great Wish party!


Thank you 


Jakentysmom said:


> YAY for an awesome party!!!  Just a few more days!!!!  WOOHOOO



Yep!  We are all flipping out 


Oneplustwins said:


> Yea for your party!  Looks awesome!



Thank you


----------



## LittleEsmom

We had a great time at our wish party  Our wish granter went over our wish package with us while we were at the restaurant but when I got home I found out that he had misinformed us on some pretty big things  
He told us that once you are done with your wish trip you can NEVER go back to GKTW. Well, as soon as he said it I knew it wasn't true. I just though he hadn't done very much research on The whole process. Once you have been a guest of the village you are always welcomed to come back. . 
The really big thing was I had asked him if we would need to pay for Emma's BBB when we got there that day or how that worked. He told me that I would not have to pay anything. He said everything was taken care of and had been since MAW made her reservations. After we left the restaurant, I was looking over everything and saw on the printed page for E's BBB , at the bottom of the page, it said that 200.00had been included in her spending money to pay for it  I just wish he could have been a little more informative so I wouldn't have to second guess what he told us   I don't know how many wishes he had been a part of either though. Hope everyone has had a wonderfully blessed weekend


----------



## angel's momma

Dana - So glad Emma had such a great party.  Loved the picture.   Sorry the wish granter gave you some misinformation.


----------



## 2012bella13

LittleEsmom said:


> We had a great time at our wish party  Our wish granter went over our wish package with us while we were at the restaurant but when I got home I found out that he had misinformed us on some pretty big things
> He told us that once you are done with your wish trip you can NEVER go back to GKTW. Well, as soon as he said it I knew it wasn't true. I just though he hadn't done very much research on The whole process. Once you have been a guest of the village you are always welcomed to come back. .
> The really big thing was I had asked him if we would need to pay for Emma's BBB when we got there that day or how that worked. He told me that I would not have to pay anything. He said everything was taken care of and had been since MAW made her reservations. After we left the restaurant, I was looking over everything and saw on the printed page for E's BBB , at the bottom of the page, it said that 200.00had been included in her spending money to pay for it  I just wish he could have been a little more informative so I wouldn't have to second guess what he told us   I don't know how many wishes he had been a part of either though. Hope everyone has had a wonderfully blessed weekend



Emma's party sounded great!! I am so glad that it is getting closer.

I have found out that alot of the volunteers do not have all of the info they need. We were told everything would be planned for us, BBB & Character Breakfast ect ect, & at GKTW I would recieve all the info for this, but it was not so. DD did not get to do any of those things. Our volunteer told us we  could have other family members stay with us at GKTW but we would have to pay for their tickets & food, but that was not so either.

Yes, you can visit GKTW anytime you want since you are a wish family (once a Wish Family- Always a Wish Family), you just can not stay on site. We went back to visit when we went to DW just 2 weeks ago, & they took pictures & emailed them to us, this is such an awesome place.

I am considering becoming a MAW Volunteer, I would love to pay it forward for all the kindnesses we have recieved.

Looking forward to hearing more about Emma's Wish Trip!


----------



## 2012bella13

Kktraylor said:


> I think we're just going to pray the 15 passenger van will make it and all ride together. Ava won't get to fly, but it's the best we can do. And if we don't get gas money, then we don't get gas money. I just wish they would make this a little easier on us. I think they may just be a little upset that we're determined to bring all the kids.
> 
> Kristy




How are things?
Have you been able to work everything out?


----------



## Kktraylor

2012bella13 said:
			
		

> How are things?
> Have you been able to work everything out?



No change in anything yet. Trying to figure out a way for everything to work.  We've got an online fundraiser and will try to do a fundraiser at the grocery store soon. I have faith it's all going to work. I'm putting it in God's hands just like I do with everything regarding Ava. . Thanks for the concern. 

Kristy


----------



## 2012bella13

Kktraylor said:


> No change in anything yet. Trying to figure out a way for everything to work.  We've got an online fundraiser and will try to do a fundraiser at the grocery store soon. I have faith it's all going to work. I'm putting it in God's hands just like I do with everything regarding Ava. . Thanks for the concern.
> 
> Kristy



I was just checking out your tr to see if you had put any updates.
I feel sure everything will work out great for you & your family.
God's hand are strong & with HIM anything can happen.
You just have to BELIEVE!!
Your family will be in our prayers!!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

2012bella13 said:


> Emma's party sounded great!! I am so glad that it is getting closer.
> 
> I have found out that alot of the volunteers do not have all of the info they need. We were told everything would be planned for us, BBB & Character Breakfast ect ect, & at GKTW I would recieve all the info for this, but it was not so. DD did not get to do any of those things. Our volunteer told us we  could have other family members stay with us at GKTW but we would have to pay for their tickets & food, but that was not so either.
> 
> Yes, you can visit GKTW anytime you want since you are a wish family (once a Wish Family- Always a Wish Family), you just can not stay on site. We went back to visit when we went to DW just 2 weeks ago, & they took pictures & emailed them to us, this is such an awesome place.
> 
> I am considering becoming a MAW Volunteer, I would love to pay it forward for all the kindnesses we have recieved.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about Emma's Wish Trip!


 

I am also gonna look into being a MAW volunteer too.  I think we could offer alot of insight into the whole wish process having been there ourselves. We have said "Thank you" so much but it still doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## LittleEsmom

We were told by our volunteer that we would need to bring our own buttons with us to GKTW to put some kind of special sticker on? Is that true


----------



## JWCJ

LittleEsmom said:
			
		

> We were told by our volunteer that we would need to bring our own buttons with us to GKTW to put some kind of special sticker on? Is that true



Wha'?!?!? Yeah, pretty sure that's a no. I've seen  trip reports where families wear their MAW buttons down on the flight, maybe that's what he's confusing with? 
Sounds like he's getting told info, misinterpreting it (such as no you can't STAY at GKTW again but he took that to mean you can't ever go back), and then passing it to you. Thank goodness for DIS!


----------



## nickmo06

LittleEsmom said:


> We were told by our volunteer that we would need to bring our own buttons with us to GKTW to put some kind of special sticker on? Is that true



Hi I'm new here any trying to figure out how to let everybody know about my son's upcoming wish trip.

As for this post I was wondering if everybody had buttons or just wish kid. We are going in 1 week and only have 1 button from make a wish


----------



## kritter47

<- MaW volunteer

The number of buttons given out depends on the chapter. One chapter I was at started off with just a button for the wish kid, then moved to a specific button for the wish kid and regular buttons for the family. The chapter I'm at now does regular buttons for the whole family. As y'all have found, the shirts vary by chapter as well.

If you only have one button for your family, don't worry. That's likely just how your chapter runs things. Similarly, send-off versus welcome home versus more gifts than parties varies by chapter as well. My previous chapter really liked welcome home things over send off things, while the one now prefers the send-off. 

LittleEsMom - Clarify what he means by "bring your own buttons" to GKTW. MaW  requests their kids wear both the MaW button as well as the GKTW button, and in some chapters, they still give out older Genie stickers that came from Disney's part of the wish-granting process. I know when I first started, we were told that the kids and families should wear those Genie stickers (and there was a letter from Disney explaining all that), but I think they were just horribly old and out of date. Y'all may be in one of the chapters that still encourages that, even though to my knowledge it's no longer something the Disney or GKTW people ask you do.

As far as the two previous communication issues, I think it's just speaking in semantics that didn't quite translate the way he'd hoped. We are supposed to make sure families realize that GKTW is a wish-kids only resort and that this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. When you mentioned something about "going back," he may have taken that to mean trying to stay there again, which we're supposed to make clear can't happen. As for the BBB thing, we're told to reinforce that all expected expenses are coming out of our money (I like to use the line "We don't want you to spend any money you don't want to from the moment you get in the car that morning until you get dropped off at your house."). So he may have thought you were wondering about if you, personally, had to pay for it rather than you via the expense check had to pay for it.

Extras such as CRT, BBB, character breakfast et al generally have to be specifically requested (though I believe there are now character breakfasts at GKTW itself) as part of the wish. They are not typically provided at Disney World, though they are often part of DisneyLand wishes, just because of the logistics of the number of kids there at any one time. In some cases, they can be arranged, as can individual character meets if that's what the child asks for. But that depends on the chapter and their policies and their contacts and all sorts of things.

Finally, as far as extra family members being allowed to stay at GKTW if they pay for their own tickets and meals, I'm working on a wish right now that may involve that. I've been told it's possible, but I've never had a wish go through where it's been a part, and I've probably done a dozen or more Disney wishes at this point.


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## angel's momma

nickmo06.  Here's how to start a pre-trip report http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30723042&postcount=713 , and how to make a link for it for your signature http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470 .  Looking forward to reading about your son, so glad that he's getting his wish.


----------



## Oneplustwins

I saw on GTKW website it said they had had bathroom stuff for kids?  Is that right? Just trying it figure out how much shampoo and body wash to bring.  You can nly bring 3 oz of liquid on the plane, right?  Did you all pack sun block?  Is that counted as liquid?  Thanks!


----------



## Moodyzblu

They have a wonderful line of kids bath stuff at GKTW ! Smells so wonderful. But for the stuff you bring with you .. as long as you put it in your suitcase, rather than your carry on, you should be fine with whatever you need. I put sunblock in my suitcase as well.


----------



## nickmo06

My mom was just talking about this the other day!!! We r driving so limits r not an issue but what to pack is kinda what we're wondering now!!

 This time next week we will be at GKTW!!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thanks for the info!
Nickmo6 so excited for you! We leave the 16th and we are soooo excited!
So if I put sun block in my suitcase it should be good?  Just put in a plastic bag?


----------



## Moodyzblu

Oneplustwins said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Nickmo6 so excited for you! We leave the 16th and we are soooo excited!
> So if I put sun block in my suitcase it should be good?  Just put in a plastic bag?



Yes .. I usually put any liquids in a ziplock baggie ! Just make sure it goes in your checked baggage .. I had 2, rather expensive, containers of sunblock confiscated because I accidentally put them on my carry on.


----------



## 2012bella13

kritter47 said:


> <- MaW volunteer
> 
> The number of buttons given out depends on the chapter. One chapter I was at started off with just a button for the wish kid, then moved to a specific button for the wish kid and regular buttons for the family. The chapter I'm at now does regular buttons for the whole family. As y'all have found, the shirts vary by chapter as well.
> 
> If you only have one button for your family, don't worry. That's likely just how your chapter runs things. Similarly, send-off versus welcome home versus more gifts than parties varies by chapter as well. My previous chapter really liked welcome home things over send off things, while the one now prefers the send-off.
> 
> LittleEsMom - Clarify what he means by "bring your own buttons" to GKTW. MaW  requests their kids wear both the MaW button as well as the GKTW button, and in some chapters, they still give out older Genie stickers that came from Disney's part of the wish-granting process. I know when I first started, we were told that the kids and families should wear those Genie stickers (and there was a letter from Disney explaining all that), but I think they were just horribly old and out of date. Y'all may be in one of the chapters that still encourages that, even though to my knowledge it's no longer something the Disney or GKTW people ask you do.
> 
> As far as the two previous communication issues, I think it's just speaking in semantics that didn't quite translate the way he'd hoped. We are supposed to make sure families realize that GKTW is a wish-kids only resort and that this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. When you mentioned something about "going back," he may have taken that to mean trying to stay there again, which we're supposed to make clear can't happen. As for the BBB thing, we're told to reinforce that all expected expenses are coming out of our money (I like to use the line "We don't want you to spend any money you don't want to from the moment you get in the car that morning until you get dropped off at your house."). So he may have thought you were wondering about if you, personally, had to pay for it rather than you via the expense check had to pay for it.
> 
> Extras such as CRT, BBB, character breakfast et al generally have to be specifically requested (though I believe there are now character breakfasts at GKTW itself) as part of the wish. They are not typically provided at Disney World, though they are often part of DisneyLand wishes, just because of the logistics of the number of kids there at any one time. In some cases, they can be arranged, as can individual character meets if that's what the child asks for. But that depends on the chapter and their policies and their contacts and all sorts of things.
> 
> Finally, as far as extra family members being allowed to stay at GKTW if they pay for their own tickets and meals, I'm working on a wish right now that may involve that. I've been told it's possible, but I've never had a wish go through where it's been a part, and I've probably done a dozen or more Disney wishes at this point.



Thanks so much for the info, do you enjoy being a volunteer??
My DD is doing great right now, & I am thinking about becoming a MAW Volunteer too. Our volunteer had a GD that was a MAW child also, that is how she decided to become a volunteer, she was the nicest person, she brought DD a cake, balloons, suitcase & toys for her MAW Party, I am sure she pd for it out of her pocket. When she came for the first visit she brought t-shirts, hat, buttons, toys, ect ect. We felt truly blessed!!
When we was at GKTW in 2011, the characters come on certain days, twice a week for the ones from Disney World & Universal Studios. To my knowledge, they did not do character breakfast though they might now. You also need to wear Or have with you the GKTW botton, to show for parking at the parks or you will have to pay to park.


----------



## taimie

I love reading all the post.  We are a little more then a month out from our Wish trip.  We have not been told of a send of party or anything in that nature.  Our coordinator just told us, we would receive all the info, check, etc..  the week we leave.  We have never meet our coordinator either.  Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## 2012bella13

taimie said:


> I love reading all the post.  We are a little more then a month out from our Wish trip.  We have not been told of a send of party or anything in that nature.  Our coordinator just told us, we would receive all the info, check, etc..  the week we leave.  We have never meet our coordinator either.  Hope everyone is having a great week so far!



I am sorry you did not have a personal volunteer, I guess it is different in every chapter, we are in the penn/southernwv chapter. They even told us to stop by & see them whenever or if we are near their office. Some people even know who sponsered their trip- we were never told.
My DD's Doctors office turned in her name, & they told us someone would be calling, then a coordinator called & said they would be sending a volunteer to the house to ask DD what her wish was. Then it went off from there.

You will love GKTW if that is where you are staying, I am assuming your trip is to Disney World. We spent most of our time at GKTW. They always have something going on there. We went back to visit, & we are looking forward to visiting again.


----------



## angel's momma

nickmo06 said:


> This time next week we will be at GKTW!!!



Yay! 



taimie said:


> We have not been told of a send of party or anything in that nature.  Our coordinator just told us, we would receive all the info, check, etc..  the week we leave.  We have never meet our coordinator either.



Some chapters don't do send offs, reveals, etc.  We'll be getting our info in the mail also.  It may happen sometimes, but I don't think it's typical to meet the coordinator, just the wish granters.  I know our coordinator's office is 4 hours from where we live.


----------



## taimie

2012bella13 said:


> I am sorry you did not have a personal volunteer, I guess it is different in every chapter, we are in the penn/southernwv chapter. They even told us to stop by & see them whenever or if we are near their office. Some people even know who sponsered their trip- we were never told.
> My DD's Doctors office turned in her name, & they told us someone would be calling, then a coordinator called & said they would be sending a volunteer to the house to ask DD what her wish was. Then it went off from there.
> 
> You will love GKTW if that is where you are staying, I am assuming your trip is to Disney World. We spent most of our time at GKTW. They always have something going on there. We went back to visit, & we are looking forward to visiting again.



Yes we are staying at GKTW.  April 23-29.  When we first meet someone from MAW, we had to drive to them, about hour away.  To a hotel. They had some candy on the table for us, but my daughter did not receive any "presents" like some people mention.  They were meeting with other family's at the same time.    The MAW people we meet then, that was back in Nov, is different from our coordinator.  I guess every chapter is different.  We are in the GA/Alabama Chapter  We are still so excited for our trip!!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Taimie - That was probably the wish granters that you met with. Angel didn't receive anything when she met her wish granters either.


----------



## 2012bella13

taimie said:


> Yes we are staying at GKTW.  April 23-29.  When we first meet someone from MAW, we had to drive to them, about hour away.  To a hotel. They had some candy on the table for us, but my daughter did not receive any "presents" like some people mention.  They were meeting with other family's at the same time.    The MAW people we meet then, that was back in Nov, is different from our coordinator.  I guess every chapter is different.  We are in the GA/Alabama Chapter  We are still so excited for our trip!!!!



That is a great week to be going, according to the Crowd Calenders, Disney World will be around a 5 that week. I had looked into that week to go this time but decided on the last week in Feb. 
I am so excited for everyone here that is going to get to stay at GKTW, you can tell people about what you experienced but they really do not understand it completely until they stay themselves. The only negative I can say is that it does not last long enough! The week is gone before you know it!!
 My family had never been to Disney World, DH did not care that much for it, but he loved seeing our DD so happy. 
DD is stable right now & we took her back for her 5th birthday & we had an awesome time. I love amusement parks & DD takes after me & she has already asked to go back for her 9th birthday, I do not know why her 9th birthday, but it will take that long for us to save up enough money to go agian


----------



## LittleEsmom

Ok I am worried now We have no buttons at all. Not even one for Emma! All she has is a MAW shirt she is suppose to wear on the plane ride down.


----------



## LittleEsmom

kritter47 said:


> <- MaW volunteer
> 
> The number of buttons given out depends on the chapter. One chapter I was at started off with just a button for the wish kid, then moved to a specific button for the wish kid and regular buttons for the family. The chapter I'm at now does regular buttons for the whole family. As y'all have found, the shirts vary by chapter as well.
> 
> If you only have one button for your family, don't worry. That's likely just how your chapter runs things. Similarly, send-off versus welcome home versus more gifts than parties varies by chapter as well. My previous chapter really liked welcome home things over send off things, while the one now prefers the send-off.
> 
> LittleEsMom - Clarify what he means by "bring your own buttons" to GKTW. MaW  requests their kids wear both the MaW button as well as the GKTW button, and in some chapters, they still give out older Genie stickers that came from Disney's part of the wish-granting process. I know when I first started, we were told that the kids and families should wear those Genie stickers (and there was a letter from Disney explaining all that), but I think they were just horribly old and out of date. Y'all may be in one of the chapters that still encourages that, even though to my knowledge it's no longer something the Disney or GKTW people ask you do.
> 
> As far as the two previous communication issues, I think it's just speaking in semantics that didn't quite translate the way he'd hoped. We are supposed to make sure families realize that GKTW is a wish-kids only resort and that this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. When you mentioned something about "going back," he may have taken that to mean trying to stay there again, which we're supposed to make clear can't happen. As for the BBB thing, we're told to reinforce that all expected expenses are coming out of our money (I like to use the line "We don't want you to spend any money you don't want to from the moment you get in the car that morning until you get dropped off at your house."). So he may have thought you were wondering about if you, personally, had to pay for it rather than you via the expense check had to pay for it.
> 
> Extras such as CRT, BBB, character breakfast et al generally have to be specifically requested (though I believe there are now character breakfasts at GKTW itself) as part of the wish. They are not typically provided at Disney World, though they are often part of DisneyLand wishes, just because of the logistics of the number of kids there at any one time. In some cases, they can be arranged, as can individual character meets if that's what the child asks for. But that depends on the chapter and their policies and their contacts and all sorts of things.
> 
> Finally, as far as extra family members being allowed to stay at GKTW if they pay for their own tickets and meals, I'm working on a wish right now that may involve that. I've been told it's possible, but I've never had a wish go through where it's been a part, and I've probably done a dozen or more Disney wishes at this point.



thank you for trying to clear things up for me


----------



## JWCJ

Oneplustwins said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Nickmo6 so excited for you! We leave the 16th and we are soooo excited!
> So if I put sun block in my suitcase it should be good?  Just put in a plastic bag?



Another vote for a ziploc baggie here! Sadly, I've seen first hand what happens when you don't put EVERYTHING that might leak into baggies 




angel's momma said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Some chapters don't do send offs, reveals, etc.  We'll be getting our info in the mail also.  It may happen sometimes, but I don't think it's typical to meet the coordinator, just the wish granters.  I know our coordinator's office is 4 hours from where we live.



I think we're meeting with our grantor so many times (and we actually have met our coordinator, at a fundraiser) because we're located in the same city as the MAW office. It's all luck depending on your chapter.




taimie said:


> Yes we are staying at GKTW.  April 23-29.  When we first meet someone from MAW, we had to drive to them, about hour away.  To a hotel. They had some candy on the table for us, but my daughter did not receive any "presents" like some people mention.  They were meeting with other family's at the same time.    The MAW people we meet then, that was back in Nov, is different from our coordinator.  I guess every chapter is different.  We are in the GA/Alabama Chapter  We are still so excited for our trip!!!!



We arrive at GKTW on April 27! We'll watch out for you 




LittleEsmom said:


> Ok I am worried now We have no buttons at all. Not even one for Emma! All she has is a MAW shirt she is suppose to wear on the plane ride down.



Calm. (Seriously, I really need that yogi smiley! )  I'm sure it will all work out - buttons or no buttons. The most important button is going to be from GKTW, right?


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

LittleEsmom said:


> Ok I am worried now We have no buttons at all. Not even one for Emma! All she has is a MAW shirt she is suppose to wear on the plane ride down.



"THE" magic  button is yet to come! The one your wish child will receive when you get to GKTW is what will get you front of the line service, parking for free, etc ...


----------



## taliasmom

Wish us luck and prayers if you feel so inclined. Our "reinterview" with MAW is tomorrow. Talia's pneumonia had her sleeping most of today, hope she has a good day tomorrow! (Mild case, not contagious). So anxious about it all!


----------



## angel's momma

taliasmom said:


> Wish us luck and prayers if you feel so inclined. Our "reinterview" with MAW is tomorrow. Talia's pneumonia had her sleeping most of today, hope she has a good day tomorrow! (Mild case, not contagious). So anxious about it all!



Sorry Talia's still not feeling well.  Hope she's feeling better, and that the re-interview goes well.  Hugs & prayers.


----------



## Kktraylor

Yesterday was not a good day. Hubby lost his job. :-(. Now is not the time for this so praying he finds a new one quickly. On a brighter note, Ava is playing softball for the first time ever and hit a Homeric last night!!!!!   

Kristy


----------



## angel's momma

I'm so sorry Kristy   Praying he finds a new job.  Yay for Ava


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> Yesterday was not a good day. Hubby lost his job. :-(. Now is not the time for this so praying he finds a new one quickly. On a brighter note, Ava is playing softball for the first time ever and hit a Homeric last night!!!!!
> 
> Kristy



Hope things go a lot better fast, prayers for your family being sent! Congrats to Ava!


----------



## JWCJ

taliasmom said:


> Wish us luck and prayers if you feel so inclined. Our "reinterview" with MAW is tomorrow. Talia's pneumonia had her sleeping most of today, hope she has a good day tomorrow! (Mild case, not contagious). So anxious about it all!



Good luck  Hope Talia's reinterview goes well and that she's feeling better.




Kktraylor said:


> Yesterday was not a good day. Hubby lost his job. :-(. Now is not the time for this so praying he finds a new one quickly. On a brighter note, Ava is playing softball for the first time ever and hit a Homeric last night!!!!!
> 
> Kristy



I'm so sorry. I hope your DH finds work again quickly.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Kktraylor said:


> Yesterday was not a good day. Hubby lost his job. :-(. Now is not the time for this so praying he finds a new one quickly. On a brighter note, Ava is playing softball for the first time ever and hit a Homeric last night!!!!!
> 
> Kristy



So sorry  Prayers for a new job. 
Way to go AVA!!!!


----------



## 2012bella13

Kristy, I am sorry about DH, hopefully he will find another job soon! Prayers!


Praying for Talia to feel better soon!


Yes, the button from GKTW is the most important one while you are in Floridia.


----------



## Jakentysmom

Kristy, so sorry about your DH and his job.  hopefully he finds one REAL SOON!!!  

Today starts our ONE MONTH COUNTDOWN


----------



## Moodyzblu

Finally finished up our trip report from our MAW trip we took LAST April !! 

Sorry it took so long .. but life happens ! 

I hope you'll check out our latest trip report from Disneyland !! (in progress  )

Thank you everyone who went through this journey with us and to all the Big Givers who kept my boys the best dressed and most occupied !!


----------



## taliasmom

So...The ladies from make a wish came and it wasn't at all like I thought. The Dr thought it was an inappropriate wish for Talia, MAW actually wants to send her. So we are going to work around it and either convince our Dr otherwise or maybe check with one of her other ones. Still fighting, but at least its winnable.


----------



## Moodyzblu

taliasmom said:


> So...The ladies from make a wish came and it wasn't at all like I thought. The Dr thought it was an inappropriate wish for Talia, MAW actually wants to send her. So we are going to work around it and either convince our Dr otherwise or maybe check with one of her other ones. Still fighting, but at least its winnable.



Oh no .. I hope you can work it out with the Dr !


----------



## angel's momma

Charolott -Sorry the Dr. isn't onboard with Talia's wish.  Glad MAW still wants to send her.  Praying you can get Dr. approval.


----------



## kritter47

LittleEsMom - Don't freak out about the button. Perhaps your chapter just doesn't do them. Just ask your Wish Granter - sometimes they get buried at the bottom of bags or lost in cars. Say something like "I've seen pictures of kids on Wish trips wearing buttons - is that something this chapter does?" For all I know, your chapter might not do them or they might be on backorder or something.

Everyone else is spot on - the most important button you'll receive is the one at GKTW (and the other Wish Trip specific identifying marks they'll have on hand there). 

2012bella13 - I very much enjoy being a wish granter. MaW covers a lot more of our costs than you might expect  though I for sure have picked up some things out of pocket at times. The time commitment really varies - I try to balance several kids at once because the process can happen in fits and starts (rush of the initial paperwork, then a long process of waiting and planning, then the rush leading up to the wish itself). That means as long as my kids don't stack up heading out of town (or in town, for in town stuff), then I can juggle 3-5 depending on the type of wish.

As far as the breakfast thing, a family that went in December told me that the princesses came to breakfast one morning at GKTW - I don't know how accurate that is or if there are GKTW-specific princesses that did that (or if she saw someone in costume and assumed they were princesses).

As to a few of the more general questions - the amount of times you meet your wish granter(s) as well as a host of other things are determined by your specific chapter's policies. This can include things like additional people included in the wish, what specific wishes are available (I'm thinking cruises here), whether or not trips can be extended and a whole host of other things. One of the greatest strengths of MaW is its local chapters, since it allows us to maximize our resources by area and provide really, really personal service. But it also means what you read about someone else doing may not be applicable to your case.


----------



## JWCJ

Jakentysmom said:
			
		

> Kristy, so sorry about your DH and his job.  hopefully he finds one REAL SOON!!!
> 
> Today starts our ONE MONTH COUNTDOWN



Eeeeeek! That's so exciting!


----------



## JWCJ

Moodyzblu said:
			
		

> Finally finished up our trip report from our MAW trip we took LAST April !!
> 
> Sorry it took so long .. but life happens !
> 
> I hope you'll check out our latest trip report from Disneyland !! (in progress  )
> 
> Thank you everyone who went through this journey with us and to all the Big Givers who kept my boys the best dressed and most occupied !!



I love your TRs! Thanks for doing them!


----------



## JWCJ

taliasmom said:
			
		

> So...The ladies from make a wish came and it wasn't at all like I thought. The Dr thought it was an inappropriate wish for Talia, MAW actually wants to send her. So we are going to work around it and either convince our Dr otherwise or maybe check with one of her other ones. Still fighting, but at least its winnable.



That sucks that the Dr is hesitant - after all, you should know your daughter best. Glad MAW is on board, and I hope you can either convince the Dr or find a different one.


----------



## taliasmom

JWCJ said:
			
		

> That sucks that the Dr is hesitant - after all, you should know your daughter best. Glad MAW is on board, and I hope you can either convince the Dr or find a different one.



We have lots of Doctors, lol.  We just Dont want to step on the toes of the first one if it can be helped. I think we'll be okay after we talk to them. I am glad MAW was cool, and feel a bit guilty about any negative thoughts I had. But you know what they say about the word "assume"...


----------



## JWCJ

taliasmom said:
			
		

> We have lots of Doctors, lol.  We just Dont want to step on the toes of the first one if it can be helped. I think we'll be okay after we talk to them. I am glad MAW was cool, and feel a bit guilty about any negative thoughts I had. But you know what they say about the word "assume"...



Sorry, "find" was definitely the wrong word. I meant more find one of your other ones....
Lol, I would have assumed the same as you did. I remember you mentioning the reaction at Disney commercials - could you film that and have MAW (or if necessary, you, I suppose) show your Dr?
I do remember reading a MAW PTR in which the child was essentially nonverbal - I'm on my phone, so can't find at the moment, but I believe the wish was to meet Cars at Disneyland. That might have some tips.


----------



## Moodyzblu

JWCJ said:


> I love your TRs! Thanks for doing them!



Awe thanks .. I try !


----------



## nickmo06

taliasmom said:


> So...The ladies from make a wish came and it wasn't at all like I thought. The Dr thought it was an inappropriate wish for Talia, MAW actually wants to send her. So we are going to work around it and either convince our Dr otherwise or maybe check with one of her other ones. Still fighting, but at least its winnable.



Did the doctor explain why he didn't think it was an appropriate wish? Sorry if u have already explain this, I am new to the board


----------



## taliasmom

nickmo06 said:
			
		

> Did the doctor explain why he didn't think it was an appropriate wish? Sorry if u have already explain this, I am new to the board



Not really, the Dr always thinks Talia can't see, but she is far sighted, living with her its pretty obvious she can still see, not 20/20, but she still enjoys things. The only other concern I can think of would be the fear that we would put her on thrill rides, lol. I can't think of a better wish than gktw, and I would love to hear what the Dr would ?find more appropriate.  Furthermore, Talia's condition isn't going to improve, we won't get to bring her back for a return trip in a few years, why deny her, its all about making great memories at this point, let us travel with her while we can.  Grrr...well, meeting with the palliative team today, good folks, I think some understandings will be reached.


----------



## Moodyzblu

taliasmom said:


> Not really, the Dr always thinks Talia can't see, but she is far sighted, living with her its pretty obvious she can still see, not 20/20, but she still enjoys things. The only other concern I can think of would be the fear that we would put her on thrill rides, lol. I can't think of a better wish than gktw, and I would love to hear what the Dr would ?find more appropriate.  Furthermore, Talia's condition isn't going to improve, we won't get to bring her back for a return trip in a few years, why deny her, its all about making great memories at this point, let us travel with her while we can.  Grrr...well, meeting with the palliative team today, good folks, I think some understandings will be reached.



This really bugs me .. I mean let the child enjoy this wonderful trip that is being offered to her. Even if you guys didn't do all the parks .. there is so much more to it than that. It's about being treated special and giving these kids special treatment. I sure hope you can discuss this with the Dr and convince him that this is something you want/need to do for your child. Lets us know how it goes ! (also, like a pp asked, what WOULD be appropriate ??)


----------



## nickmo06

angel's momma said:


> nickmo06.  Here's how to start a pre-trip report http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30723042&postcount=713 , and how to make a link for it for your signature http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470 .  Looking forward to reading about your son, so glad that he's getting his wish.



Hi I made my PTR report so now how do I post it on the MAKE A WISH Unite board and how do I post a new thread on that baord


----------



## JWCJ

Can one of you families from down south please adopt me?  I have shovelled the driveway 3 times today. We got 6 inches of snow over the weekend, and are in the midst of getting another 12 inches.  WHERE IS SPRING?!?!?!?


----------



## JWCJ

nickmo06 said:


> Hi I made my PTR report so now how do I post it on the MAKE A WISH Unite board and how do I post a new thread on that baord



You made a new thread with your PTR already? To post it here, just open the PTR thread and copy what's in the address bar at the top of your window. Then come here and paste it. Is that what you mean?

Or you can create a signature and put the link in it: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470


----------



## Mom2M07

JWCJ said:


> Can one of you families from down south please adopt me?  I have shovelled the driveway 3 times today. We got 6 inches of snow over the weekend, and are in the midst of getting another 12 inches.  WHERE IS SPRING?!?!?!?



We're not much better here in New England!  Our winter has been INSANE! I keep thinking to myself "only 38 days until FL!"  And I actually left Florida and moved to this madness!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Mom2M07 said:


> We're not much better here in New England!  Our winter has been INSANE! I keep thinking to myself "only 38 days until FL!"  And I actually left Florida and moved to this madness!



I moved here (Massachusetts) from Florida too .. what was I thinking ?? 
It's been such a horrid winter .. I am so ready for it to be over !


----------



## NEmel

Kristy~ So sorry about DH's job.    Things have got to start getting better, you all have been through so much. 

Charlott~ Keep pushing, you are the parent and know your child the best. 

Tomorrow is the official 14 day mark until we leave!!!


----------



## taliasmom

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Can one of you families from down south please adopt me?  I have shovelled the driveway 3 times today. We got 6 inches of snow over the weekend, and are in the midst of getting another 12 inches.  WHERE IS SPRING?!?!?!?



Only if you adopt me in the summer, Mojave desert is miserable when its hot, but has very dry winters.  We get all excited and shut down the freeways on our one day of snow per year (maybe 2 inches deep, LoL). Right now its perfect though.


----------



## JWCJ

taliasmom said:


> Only if you adopt me in the summer, Mojave desert is miserable when its hot, but has very dry winters.  We get all excited and shut down the freeways on our one day of snow per year (maybe 2 inches deep, LoL). Right now its perfect though.



It's a deal. Our summer hits 86F maybe 3 or 4 days a year. It's fun though, because we also only get 4ish hours of dark. 
I'm going to close my eyes, and think Florida thoughts, and try to remember that even though we've had a foot of snow in 18 hours at least we will never have to worry about a Tsunami or hurricane. Phew. I'll try to hold off complaining for awhile - unless we face a plague of locusts this summer. Then the complaining is back on.


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:


> We're not much better here in New England!  Our winter has been INSANE! I keep thinking to myself "only 38 days until FL!"  And I actually left Florida and moved to this madness!





Moodyzblu said:


> I moved here (Massachusetts) from Florida too .. what was I thinking ??
> It's been such a horrid winter .. I am so ready for it to be over !



That's true, you have really gotten slammed this year. I don't think I could do your wet winters  

37 days, 37 days, 37 days.....


----------



## Oneplustwins

3 out 5 of us sick with strep.  . I know almost a month out, but last fall we all had store and took almost 6 weeks to get it gone.  Prayers for good health please......


----------



## blessedmom4

Oneplustwins said:


> 3 out 5 of us sick with strep.  . I know almost a month out, but last fall we all had store and took almost 6 weeks to get it gone.  Prayers for good health please......



*I am truly sorry! You have my prayers! *


----------



## taliasmom

Moodyzblu said:
			
		

> This really bugs me .. I mean let the child enjoy this wonderful trip that is being offered to her. Even if you guys didn't do all the parks .. there is so much more to it than that. It's about being treated special and giving these kids special treatment. I sure hope you can discuss this with the Dr and convince him that this is something you want/need to do for your child. Lets us know how it goes ! (also, like a pp asked, what WOULD be appropriate ??)


So went to her palliative appointment today expecting to get the MAW thing on track, and our team was out for the day and sent in substitutes! Of all the visits to do that, sheesh!   Ran the situation down to them as best we could and hoping for miracles. We can still get lucky!


----------



## taliasmom

Oneplustwins said:
			
		

> 3 out 5 of us sick with strep.  . I know almost a month out, but last fall we all had store and took almost 6 weeks to get it gone.  Prayers for good health please......



Yuck, prayers for all!


----------



## taliasmom

JWCJ said:
			
		

> It's a deal. Our summer hits 86F maybe 3 or 4 days a year. It's fun though, because we also only get 4ish hours of dark.
> I'm going to close my eyes, and think Florida thoughts, and try to remember that even though we've had a foot of snow in 18 hours at least we will never have to worry about a Tsunami or hurricane. Phew. I'll try to hold off complaining for awhile - unless we face a plague of locusts this summer. Then the complaining is back on.


Sounds like a perfect summer! We get hurricane like wind ( but no water to worry about, just some sand). I'll take the occasional earthquake to what a lot of places get!


----------



## JWCJ

Oneplustwins said:
			
		

> 3 out 5 of us sick with strep.  . I know almost a month out, but last fall we all had store and took almost 6 weeks to get it gone.  Prayers for good health please......



Get better quick!


----------



## JWCJ

taliasmom said:
			
		

> Sounds like a perfect summer! We get hurricane like wind ( but no water to worry about, just some sand). I'll take the occasional earthquake to what a lot of places get!



Hand shake. Deal. My FIL and most of his friends head your direction anyway. I keep telling him I fit into suitcases, but for some reason DH objects.

Bad sub team timing, but maybe they'll be more willing? Many WDW vibes heading your way!


----------



## angel's momma

JWCJ said:


> WHERE IS SPRING?!?!?!?



Isn't it crazy?  We're supposed to get snow this weekend too, but not as much as you're getting.



NEmel said:


> Tomorrow is the official 14 day mark until we leave!!!



Yay!   So excited for you   (as I panic that I still have so much to get done )




JWCJ said:


> I'll try to hold off complaining for awhile - unless we face a plague of locusts this summer. Then the complaining is back on.







Oneplustwins said:


> 3 out 5 of us sick with strep.  . I know almost a month out, but last fall we all had store and took almost 6 weeks to get it gone.  Prayers for good health please......



So sorry   Praying those with strep recover very quickly, and that the others don't get it. 



taliasmom said:


> So went to her palliative appointment today expecting to get the MAW thing on track, and our team was out for the day and sent in substitutes! Of all the visits to do that, sheesh!   Ran the situation down to them as best we could and hoping for miracles. We can still get lucky!



Sorry the team was out for the day.  Praying you get approval.


----------



## nickmo06

angel's momma said:


> Yay!   So excited for you   (as I panic that I still have so much to get done )
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Monday!!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Trying to remember what I have already packed and what I still need  I can't wait for it all to begin We will be arriving in Orlando by 3 pm TOMORROW!!!!! AHHH


----------



## LittleEsmom

Oneplustwins said:


> 3 out 5 of us sick with strep.  . I know almost a month out, but last fall we all had store and took almost 6 weeks to get it gone.  Prayers for good health please......



Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## 2012bella13

Oneplustwins said:


> 3 out 5 of us sick with strep.  . I know almost a month out, but last fall we all had store and took almost 6 weeks to get it gone.  Prayers for good health please......



Prayers & Pixie Dust


----------



## taliasmom

LittleEsmom said:
			
		

> Trying to remember what I have already packed and what I still need  I can't wait for it all to begin We will be arriving in Orlando by 3 pm TOMORROW!!!!! AHHH



That's sooo exciting, no sleep tonight, Might as well put coffee on and enjoy


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thanks everyone for the prayers and well wishes!  I know we don't leave until the 16th but I am freaking!  
Littler amok soooo excited for you!  Wooooooo hooo!  Have an amazing trip!
Tailiasmom good luck!  Keep us posted!


----------



## JWCJ

nickmo06 said:


> We leave on Monday!!!



Whooo!



LittleEsmom said:


> Trying to remember what I have already packed and what I still need  I can't wait for it all to begin We will be arriving in Orlando by 3 pm TOMORROW!!!!! AHHH



So excited for you guys!  Can't wait to hear all about it! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## angel's momma

nickmo06 said:


> We leave on Monday!!!



Yay!   Have a wonderful trip 



LittleEsmom said:


> We will be arriving in Orlando by 3 pm TOMORROW!!!!! AHHH



Yay!  Have a wonderful trip 




We know a little boy that just turned 30 months & now qualifies for his wish.  His family is freaking out about what he will wish for, because every time someone asks him a question like "If you could have anything at all, what would you want?", he answers CAKE


----------



## Mom2M07

angel's momma said:


> Yay!   Have a wonderful trip
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Have a wonderful trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know a little boy that just turned 30 months & now qualifies for his wish.  His family is freaking out about what he will wish for, because every time someone asks him a question like "If you could have anything at all, what would you want?", he answers CAKE



When Maddie got her acceptance letter in the mail, her first answer to the "if you could have any wish, what would you want?" question was "a pile of chocolate!" She then changed her mind to "a pile of chocolate at Disney" and then finally to "Disney so I can be in a parade on Main Street" when her wish granters actually came.  I'm assuming that the little boy will probably be able to have his cake somewhere along the wish granting process! Too funny


----------



## kritter47

Little kids are always both fun and difficult to work with because they don't always understand the scope of a wish, who these strange people are who want to talk to them and so forth (and 30 months is I think the youngest we go, if I'm doing the math right). My first wish kid was almost 4, and I believe the places she most wanted to go in the world at that moment of our first interview included the mall and the movies. And the person she wanted to meet most was her mom. It was adorable.

I wouldn't worry if I were them. Wish granters are trained to understand the thought process of toddlers and how to work with both the child and their family to help determine their one true wish.


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:


> When Maddie got her acceptance letter in the mail, her first answer to the "if you could have any wish, what would you want?" question was "a pile of chocolate!" She then changed her mind to "a pile of chocolate at Disney" and then finally to "Disney so I can be in a parade on Main Street" when her wish granters actually came.  I'm assuming that the little boy will probably be able to have his cake somewhere along the wish granting process! Too funny



Yeah, when we first started talking about how she would get a wish and Ja was asked where she would most like to go, her answer was "To Grandma's." Grandma lives exactly 3 minutes away


----------



## Jakentysmom

YAY for those who are going soon!!  I cant wait to hear all about your trips!!

This next month is going to slooowww down for us since its the last month until our trip is here!!  

Jacob has been so sick the past few days.  He has strep throat.  Boo.

So we also decided that it was time to start the process for a service dog for Jacob. He is only getting worse and its starting to get necessary for him. We are getting a seizure response dog. If anyone is interested in keeping up with him and his progress in getting a dog, we made a facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jacob...06117766151811


----------



## Lilfoot93

I hope those going on their trips in the next couple weeks have a magical time!! I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 said:


> When Maddie got her acceptance letter in the mail, her first answer to the "if you could have any wish, what would you want?" question was "a pile of chocolate!" She then changed her mind to "a pile of chocolate at Disney" and then finally to "Disney so I can be in a parade on Main Street" when her wish granters actually came.  I'm assuming that the little boy will probably be able to have his cake somewhere along the wish granting process! Too funny



Chocolate is good   Maddie is so cute   The little boy's family keeps telling him things like Cake with Mickey, and he laughs & says Just Cake.  He's pretty advanced for his age, and I get the impression that he's playing them. 



JWCJ said:


> Yeah, when we first started talking about how she would get a wish and Ja was asked where she would most like to go, her answer was "To Grandma's." Grandma lives exactly 3 minutes away



Aw, so sweet.



Jakentysmom said:


> This next month is going to slooowww down for us since its the last month until our trip is here!!



I'd like it to slow down, I have too much left to get ready.


----------



## Sheri21596

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing! So glad to hear that some of your wish kids are going on their trips!! It sounds so exctiting! I can't wait to read all about them!  We are waiting still for any word from our wish granters. I guess its taking a little while for paper work to go through? Otherwise, Kara is doing great! We were back at Hopkins this past wednesday where she had her port accessed for the first time for bloodwork and viscristine chemo, we were amazed at her! She didn't even cry!  We will begin her next cycle on April 10 th. So far the only side effects we have seen are her jaw hurting and one vomiting episode.  

As we are waiting for our wish friends to call with some dates...we are already making plans and Kara has picked all the places she wants to eat! I have also been picking up little things like a light up princess toy (found at Target for $5.00) and a new Ariel bathing suit along with some other stuff. I think I may have to take my name off the Disney Store email list as they keep sending me deals for an extra 25% off sale stuff and I just can't resist!!!  

Anyone have any advice for dining reservations? Did you have to book them or did the wish granters? I know part of Kara's wish is to go to BBB and the Castle for lunch but i hear it books fast and they do pre payment with your credit card! I am assuming I would just make the other reservations? Also was wondering if I should bother with pin trading, not sure if Kara would be too young to trade? 

Well off to read some reports!!


----------



## maroo

A new thread is under construction - Can't believe we are about to start Volume 6!!!  

If you want to post over there, feel free!   It's on the disABILITIES section - not sticky yet - We will make sure we leave this one open for a little while, too - so that everyone can see their responses to any questions - 

I am working on transferring all of the info to the new thread!


----------



## angel's momma

Sheri - Glad Kara is doing well.  Hope you get dates soon. Yay for getting some preparations done.   Kara isn't too young for pin trading, but there are some things to consider - is she shy, does she understand the concept?  I've read reports where the child didn't understand why someone was taking their pin, even though they were getting one in return.


----------



## angel's momma

maroo said:


> A new thread is under construction - Can't believe we are about to start Volume 6!!!



Thanks maroo


----------



## 2012bella13

Thanks Maroo!!
Even though DD's trip was over 2yrs ago (I wish I knew it was here back then- Dis Boards) I like to read everyones post.


----------



## maroo

....


Here is the LINK to the New Thread!!  



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47888607


----------



## SueM in MN

Wow! already?

I will close this thread and stick the new volume on the top of the board. 
Plus, I will add a link to that thread into post 3 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread.


----------

